# Der Ultimative Räucherthread..



## sundangler (14. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe mir mal gedacht ein Sammelthema für  Räuchergrundlagen und Rezepte aufzumachen. Es kommt ja häufig vor, das viele Member  Fragen zum Thema Räuchern haben, und dieser Thread soll dazu dienen was neues auszuprobieren. Schön wäre es  wenn der eine oder andere dann auch mal sein neues Rezept verrät oder einmal  berichtet wie sein Endprodukt geworden ist. Ich erlaube mir einfach vorweg, einige grundlegende Tips und Tricks zu nennen.  Ich möchte aber dennoch vermeiden, expliziet auf jede Kleinigkeit einzugehen. Vieles in diesem Thema ist aus eigener Erfahrung oder aus Büchern zusammengetragen. Fangen wir mal an 

Räucherhölzer und der Farbe beim Räuchern
  Erle und Eiche                                                                    Hellbraun
  Buche, Linde und Ahorn                                    Goldgelb
  Nadelhölzer                                                                             Rußig, Schwarz
  Mahagoni                                                                                    Dunkelrotbraun

  Zum Räuchern sind Nadelhölzer wegen dem hohen Rußanteils eher nicht geeignet, und der darin enthaltenen Krebs erregenden Stoffe gesundheitsschädlich ist. Mit Mahagoni Räuchern ist mir nichts bekannt und kann daher nichts dazu sagen. Sehr viele Leute nehmen zum Räuchern alle möglichen Obstgehölze ( Apfel, Kirsche,Birne..). Entweder nur oder für die letzten 15-30 Minuten in der die Ware geräuchert werden soll. Nur durch langsames, gleichmäßiges Verglimmen entwickelt sich der gewünschte Rauch, der dem Räuchergut seine bestimmte Würze verleiht. Besteht die Gefahr, dass das Räuchermittel verbrennt, kann es entweder zusammengepresst oder mit Wasser angefeuchtet werden. Der richtige Zug ist wichtig, damit sich der Rauch entwickeln kann und gleichmäßig über das Räuchergut verbeitet.


Salzen 
  Von Salzen wird gesprochen, wenn das zu räuchernde Gut nur mit Salz behandelt wird. Gesalzen werden Fleischwaren, bei denen man auf eine Umrötung verzichtet. Fische werden vorwiegend mit Salz behandelt.

Pökeln
  Unter Pökeln versteht man das Haltbarmachen von Fleisch mit Hilfe von Salz und Salpeter (bekommt man in der Aphotheke) oder Salz und Nitrit in Form von Pökelnitritsalz.

Trockenpökeln
  Die Trockenpökelung wird vor allem für Rohschinken und andere Dauerwaren verwendet. Das Fleisch wird beim Trockenpökeln aus einer Mischung von Salz, Salpeter und Zucker kräftig von allen Seiten eingerieben. Es sollte dazu in einer Schüssel liegen, damit das heruntergefallende Salz aufgefangen wird und wieder verwendet werden kann. Die Ware muss anschließend an allen Stellen mit einer dicken Salzschicht bedeckt sein. Die Stellen von Knochen und Fleisch bitte sorgfälltig einsalzen, da gerade dieses Stellen besonderns anfällig sind gegen den Befall von schädlichen Mikroorganismen. Das Salz bitte dort soweit wie möglich in die Tiefe drücken, damit das Gelenkwasser am besten entziehen kann.

Nasspökeln
Beim Nasspökeln werden Fleisch  oder Fisch in eine Pökellake gelegt. Die Ware bleibt so lange in der Lake, bis sie durchgepökelt ist. Es können auch Schinken. Speck und ähnliche Dauerwqaren nassgepökelt werden. Beim Nasspökeln wird eine Lake aus Wasser und Salpeter oder aus Nitritpökelsalz hergestellt. Bei Fisch nimmt man eher Wasser und Salz. Bei Fisch darauf achten das es Salz ist ohne Zusätze wie z.B Jod.

 *Fische räuchern*

*Trocken salzen*
  Allgemein gilt das man 1 -1,5 h der Fisch im Salz bleibt. Vorteil ist das man schnell räuchern kann und somit auch schneller essen kann. Nachteil ist, das die Fische nicht gleichmäßig gesalzen sind.
*In Lake salzen*
  Die Fische lässt man bei einer 7%igen Salzlake 6-12 h ziehen. Die Zeit kann durch eine stärkere Lake verkürzt werden. Je stärker die Lake desto kürzer die Pökelzeit.
*Trocknen*
  Fische müssen nach dem Salzen und Spülen gut getrocknet werden damit sie eine gleichmäßige Räucherfarbe annehmen. Sie müssen bevor sie in den Ofen kommen, eine feste, leicht glänzende Haut haben.

 
 Herstellen von Pökellaken für unterschiedliche Schärfen
*Salz in Gramm und Wasser in Litern




*










Kalträuchern
  Kalträuchern wird angewendet, wenn die Ware über lange Zeit haltbar gemacht werden soll und/oder wenn man den speziellen, würzigen Rauchgeschmack besonders fördern will. Die Ware wird nicht gegart. Sie bleibt roh. Die Rauchdauer hängt davon ab, wie häufig am Tag Rauch erzeugt wird. Daraus folgt das es einige Tage oder Monate dauern kann. In den folgenden Rezepten angegebenen Zeiten  sind nur Durchschnittszeiten. Für Kalträuchern wird eine Temperatur von 15-20 Grad benötigt. Nicht maximal mehr als 25 Grad, da ansonsten Eiweiß austritt und die Ware trocken wird.

Heißräuchern
  Heißräuchern wird angwendet, wenn die Ware zügig verzehrt werden soll. Wie z.B. Fisch oder Bratwürste. Üblicherweise wird bei 50-60 Grad heißgeräuchert.

*Räucherfehler*

Das Fleisch schmeckt nach Karbol oder Medizin:
  Das Räucherholz war zu feucht, schimmelig, faulig oder es war mit Lacken, Kunststoffe oder Leim behandelt.

Das Raucharoma schmeckt säuerlich:

Die Feuerstelle hatte zu wenig Luft, und auch im Räucherofen herrschte zu geringer Zug.

Schmieriger Belag auf der Ware:
  Im Räucherofen herrschte überhaupt kein Zug. Es kam zu einem Feuchtigsstau.

Das Räuchergut sieht fleckig aus:
  Die Rauchführung im Ofen war nicht gleichmäßig. Die einzelnen Stücke hingen unterschiedlich eng zusammen oder berührten sich, so dass der Rauch nicht alle Stellen erreichen konnte.

Die Räucherware ist zu trocken:
  Im Ofen herrschte zu starker oder nur einseitiger Zug. Die notwenige Luftfeuchtigkeit war zu wenig.

Aus kaltgeräucherte Ware ist Fett ausgetreten:
Die Temperatur im Ofen war zu hoch.


 *Mischungen zum Nasspökeln*
*A*
  Für 10l Pökellake
  Nitritpökelsalz entsprechend wie oben beschrieben in der Tabelle, je 1 Prise Basilikum, Koriander, Lorbeerblätter, Nelken, Paprika, Pfeffer, Salbei, Thymian, Wacholder und Zucker.
  Die Gewürze nur grob zerkleinern und in einen Leinenbeutel geben. Das Pökelsalz mit der dazugehörigen Menge Wasser und den Gewürzen gründlich aufkochen. Diese Mischung vor Gebrauch vollständig erkalten lassen.

*B*
  Für 10l Pökellake
  Nitritpökelsalz entsprechend des Schärfegrades wie oben beschrieben in der Tabelle. 2-3 Knoblachzehen, 3 Lorbeerblätter, 25 g Pfefferkörner, 20 g  Senfkörner, 20 Wacholderbeeren und 500ml Rotwein.
  Gewürze wieder in einen Leinenbeutel und mit Wasser und Nitritpökelsalz aufkochen , Rotwein dazu geben und erkalten lassen.


*Mischungen zum Trockenpökeln*
  Zutaten für 1 kg Fleisch
  60 g Salz, 1 g Salpeter, 7 g Zucker, 10 gestoßene Wacholderbeeren und eine halbe Knoblauchzehe.
  Salz, Salpeter und Gewürze vermischen ( Vielleicht mit einem Mörser) und das Fleisch damit von allen Seiten einreiben.

*Salzlaken für Fisch*
  Jeweils für 10l Pökellake
*A*
  Salz gemäß der Schärfe siehe Tabelle, 10 Wacholderbeeren und 1,5 Esslöffel edelsüßer Paprika
  Die Wacholderbeeren zerstoßen und mit dem Parika gut vermischen und mit der Pökellake aufkochen und erkalten lassen.

*B*
  Salz je nach Schärfe siehe Tabelle, 300 g Zucker, viertel Liter Zitronensaft, 1 EL Knoblauchgewürz, 1 ,5 EL Zwiebelgewürz.
Die Gewürze gut vermischen und mit der Salzlake aufkochen und erkalten lassen.


Wurstherstellung-Grundlagen PDF Download


----------



## forelle03 (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

nabend Sundangler
Du hast alles gesagt und eine Supertabelle für Laken gemacht. Sollte eigendlich jedem weiter helfen.


----------



## Heilbutt (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Super Idee - ich mach gleich mal weiter....#6

Ich hab erst Vorgestern mit meinem guten alten
Tischräucherofen von Behr drei Bachforellen und 
einen 3-pfündigen Aal (gleich in vier Teile zerschnitten)
geräuchert.
Am Nachmittag vorher hatte ich die noch gefrorenen
(ich weiß - hierzu gibt´s sehr geteilte Meinungen...)
Fische in eine Lake aus Salz, Kräutern, Pfeffer,
Wacholderbeere, Lorbeer und natürlich Wasser
eingelegt, wo sie nochmal ca. 16 Std. schwimmen durften.
(Ich persönlich merke keinen Unterschied ob der Fisch
vor dem Einlegen aufgetaut oder gefroren war)

Dabei achte ich eigentlich selten genau auf die Einlegzeit
oder die Zusammensetzung der Lake!?!#c
Das geht mehr nach Zeit und Gefühl....

Zum Räuchern selbst verwende ich Buche mit 
Wacholder (Fertig-Mix), und als Befeuerung ne
Sicherheits-Brennpaste ausm Baumarkt.

In den letzten Jahren räuchere ich meist in zwei 
Etappen, wobei die erste Phase meist so 20 min.
dauert. Wenn der Rauch, der durch den Spalt am
Deckel dringt, nachlässt, mach ich mal auf und guck
nach wie´s den Forellen so geht!

Dabei gibts gleich ne frische Ladung Räuchermehl
und Brennpaste, und der Vorgang wiederholt sich
je nach Größe der Fische und Beladung des TRO.

Gegen Ende der Zeit mach ich schon gelegentlich
mal den Deckel zum nachsehen auf.

Ich finde diese Art zu räuchern eine ganz feine Sache,
ich hatte noch nie ungeniessbare Ergebnisse, das 
räuchern geht schnell und einfach, und so ein Tischofen
nimmt auch nicht viel platz weg...
... und mittlerweile muß ich schon aufpassen, daß
wenigstens ein Fisch für mich übrigbleibt...

Gruß

Holger


----------



## sundangler (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

*Räucherrezept für Schinken*
  Die kurz beschriebenen Arbeitsschritte gelten grundsätzlich für alle Schinkenarten.

  Zutaten:

1 ganzer Schinken vom Schwein ca 10-12 kg, 12 g Salpeter, 20 g  Zucker

Den Schinken von allen Seiten putzen, daher glatt geschnitten und die Ecken abrunden.  Den Schinken in eine Schüssel legen die groß genug ist. Den Schinken gründlich von allen Seiten mit der Pökelsalzmischung einreiben. Er muss überall von einer dicken Salzkruste umgeben sein. Bitte daran denken wie oben beschrieben, das zwischen Knochen und Fleisch genug Salz gelangt. Dann den Schinken in einen kühlen luftigen aber nicht zugigen Raum bei 5-8 Grad stellen, in den man ihn auf ein Lattenrost legt und mit einer Schüssel die heraustropfende Lake auffängt. Diese Lake wird nicht mehr verwendet. Pro Kilogramm Fleisch beträgt die Pökelzeit 2 Tage, also bei 10 kg 20 Tage. Während des Pökelns muss der Schinken jede Woche gewendet werden und erneut mit Pökelsalzmischung eingerieben werden. Nach der Pökelzeit wird das Salz abgewischt. Dann wird der Schinken auf den Knochen hochkant in eine Schüssel zum durchbrennen gestellt. Damit gleicht sich der Salzgehalt aus und der Schinken gewinnt an Aroma und wird mürbe. Die Durchbrenndauer beträgt 2 Tage mehr als die Pökeltzeit also 22 Tage. Danach wird der Schinken mit kaltem Wasser übergossen bis er bedeckt ist und nach 12 Stunden wieder herausgenommen und mit lauwarmen Wasser abgewaschen. Nun noch den Schinken 1-2 Tage auf einen Rost nachtrocknen. Nun den Schinken mit einem Wurstband am Knochen 4-6 Wochen kalträuchern. Fertig.

*Rinderschinken*
  Zutaten für 1 kg Schinken
  Am besten Teile aus der Unterschale vom Rind oder Teile aus der Keule
  50-60 g Nitritpökelsalz und 3 g Zucker

  Pökelsalz und Zucker vermischen und den Schinken damit gleichmäßig einreiben. Dann 3 Wochen pökeln. Anschließend 12 Stunden wässern und trocknen. Je nach Geschmack 2-3 Wochen kalträuchern aber den notwendigen Rauch muss man nur jeden 2.Tag erzeugen.


----------



## sundangler (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

*Geräucherter Aal*
  Aale je nach Größe 10-12 h in der Lake ziehen lassen. Abwaschen, abtrocknen und noch mit feuchter Haut in den vorgeheizten Ofen hängen. Damit sich die Bauchlappen öffnen, sollte die Temperatur bei 95-100 Grad liegen. Der Aal soll nun geräuchert werden und nicht gedünstet werden. Nach 15-30 min  wenn die Bauchlappen offen sind, Temperatur runter auf ca 70 Grad und dann 1,5 bis 2 h Räuchern. Bitte darauf achten das ausreichend Luft im Ofen vorhanden ist. Kleiner Tip. Der Aal ist fertig wenn am Nacken Querfältchen sich bilden.


----------



## HD4ever (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

hast du gut gemacht !!!! 
werd ich gleich mal abonnieren hier ...


----------



## forelle03 (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Mensch Sundangler du weist aber eine Menge vom Räuchern. Sind gute Tips:g:g


----------



## sundangler (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Naja wie gesagt auch vieles aus Büchern zusammengetragen und aus eigenen Erfahrungen. Da kommt noch einiges :m


----------



## sundangler (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

*Geräucherte Heilbuttscheiben*

Zutaten für 100 g Fisch

5 g Salz, Gewürzmischung

Die Heilbuttscheiben über Nacht trocknen lassen. 2 Stunden vor dem Räuchern einsalzen. Dann das Salz abwischen und mit der Fischgewürzmischung würzen. Bei 120 - 150 Grad 15-25 min räuchern. Schmeckt super lecker.


----------



## duck_68 (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Klasse Thread!!

Beim Aalräuchern steche ich in die Schwanzspitze des Fisches ein kleines Loch, damit ein Großteil des Fettes ablaufen kann - gerade bei größeren Aalen. Aale räuchere ich auch nicht mehr bei so hohen Temperaturen (95 - 100°C), da es mir schon einige Male passiert ist, dass der Fisch dann aufgeplatzt ist. 80° sind meiner Meinung nach zum Raren vollkommen ausreichend, dann wird wie beschrieben mit 60-70°C geräuchert. Aber jeder wird hier seine eigenen Erfahrungen haben. Des Weiteren kommen Aale bei mir nur in reine Salzlake ohne zusätzliche Gewürze, was aber auch wieder nur reine Geschmacksache ist.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## leopard_afrika (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ich würde das Räuchern aber unter 65°C machen, da Eiweiß im Bereich darüber gerinnt, d.h. der Fisch gart weiter, der Garvorgang sollte aber beim Räuchervorgang schon abgeschlossen sein. Ich halte meine Räuchertemperatur daher eher bei 50- 60°C.

Ach übrigens, Salmonellen und andere "Schädlinge" sterben fast alle bis 72°C ab, d.h. man braucht keine Temperaturen über 90°C, um Fischfleisch zu schützen. Beim Heißräuchern von Fleisch dagegen will man das Fleischgewebe lockern/aufsprengen, deshalb hier Gartemperaturen von 110- 120 °C.


----------



## Khaane (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Servus allerseits, #h

habe heute geräuchert und möchte mal ein paar Erfahrungen posten.

In den Ofen kamen Dorsch, Forelle und Dorade.

Als Lake habe ich 4 gehackte Zwiebeln, Hähnchengewürz und 500 gramm Salz auf 6 Liter genommen. 

Gegart wurde unter Buchenfeuer bei 90 - 100 Grad und geräuchert bei ca. 60 Grad. 

Insgesamt hat der Räuchervorgang knapp 5 Stunden gedauert. (Trocknen, Garen, Räuchern)

------------------------------------------------

Dorsch habe ich das erste Mal geräuchert, der Fisch war saftig und zart und hat auch gut geschmeckt - Aber leider zerfällt der Fisch zu schnell und ich finde ihn gebraten besser. 

Forelle, wie immer top - Absolut saftig, perfekter Salzgehalt und super Geschmack.

Dorade ist geräuchert der Oberhammer, sehr sehr guter Geschmack, extrem saftig.

---------------------------------------------

Fazit: Dorade schmeckt geräuchert absolut genial, Dorsch schmeckt geräuchert auch einigermaßen gut, aber das Fleisch ist zu weich.


----------



## sundangler (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Das sieht doch mal richtig lecker aus. Danke dafür. Ich habe am Wochenende Karpfen geräuchert. Werde wenn ich es schaffe heute abend das Rezept reinsetzen.


----------



## Khaane (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



sundangler schrieb:


> Das sieht doch mal richtig lecker aus. Danke dafür. Ich habe am Wochenende Karpfen geräuchert. Werde wenn ich es schaffe heute abend das Rezept reinsetzen.


 

Danke, auf das Karpfenrezept bin ich mal gespannt - Bin eigentlich kein Karpfenesser, aber geräuchert schmeckt er doch lecker 

Nur leider wollen die Karpfen nicht an den Haken gehen. |rolleyes


----------



## sundangler (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

*Geräucherter Karpfen*

Zutaten:

1 Karpfen, Salzlake je nach Größe, Gewürzmischung

Kleinere Karpfen können am Stück geräuchert werden. Größere bitte halbieren oder in Scheiben schneiden. Je nach Größe in 5-7% Salzlake legen. Abhängig von der Größe 6 bis 12 Stunden ziehen lassen. Abspülen und dann abtrocknen. Mit einer Gewürzmischung innen und außen würzen. Über Nacht dann an einen kühlen, luftigen Ort trocknen lassen. Je nach Größe 30 bis 60 Minuten bei 170 Grad heißräuchern. Tip! Die Lake kann mit Zwiebeln und Knoblauch verfeinert werden.

War ober lecker. Nächstesmal räucher ich aber mit 120 Grad und dafür ein bißchen länger.


----------



## Dieter Schareina (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo Khaane!
Danke für deine Tips mit der Dorade. Mal sehen ob ich bei uns einige auftreiben kann beim 
Itaker oder so.
Sehen ja leckeer aus deine Fische.Muss es denn Laake unbedingt sein?
Grüße von der Weser  D.S.


----------



## sundangler (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Da ja hier leider keiner seine Rezepte postet heute mal wieder eins von mir und selbst getestet. Lecker!!

*Zander oder Hecht*

1 mittelgroßer Zander oder Hecht
7%ige Salzlake
eigene Gewürzmischung
Zitronensaft


Fische schuppen und größere Fische halbieren oder in dicke Stücke schneiden. Je nach Größe 6-12h in Salzlake ziehen lassen. Gut abspülen. Schleim und Blut muss vollständig entfernt sein. Bauchhöhle mit Zitronensaft beträufeln und mit der Gewürzmischung würzen. Bei 180° 30-35 Minuten heißräuchern.


----------



## leopard_afrika (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

180°, dat glaub ich nicht.  ich schuppe zander, hecht und barsch nicht und habe dadurch die erfahrung gemacht, daß der fisch saftiger bleibt.

überlege, überlege- nein, ich schuppe gar keinen fisch vor dem räuchern!  hat auch den vorteil, daß sich evtl. rußpartikel auf der haut absetzen, die sowieso keiner mitißt.


----------



## sundangler (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Du Dirk ich glaub dir das. Aber ich habe mal nach einem Rezept aus einem Buch dies probiert und kann nur sagen lecker. Ich habe noch nie Zander mit Schuppen geräuchert aber durch die kurze Räucherzeit war er immer noch nicht trocken.


----------



## der-silvio (19. März 2009)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

kurze frage: wenn ich versuche kalt zu räuchern, dann gehen mir die späne immer wieder aus nach ner weile. Habe es schon mit nem selbst gebauten U versucht, aber nach ca ner halben stunde ist nur vorne am Anfang alles schwarz und keine glut bzw kein rauch mehr da.
Bin ich zu ungeduldig, ist das mehl zu fein oder was mach ich falsch? kann ja nicht sein, dass ich beim Kalträuchern 8h lang jede halbe stunde neu anzünden kann, da muss ich mir ja ne woche frei nehmen


----------



## sundangler (20. März 2009)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hast du eventuell zu wenig Luftzufuhr? Und reines Räuchermehl macht sich nicht.


----------



## seemanangeln (20. März 2009)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



der-silvio schrieb:


> kurze frage: wenn ich versuche kalt zu räuchern, dann gehen mir die späne immer wieder aus nach ner weile. Habe es schon mit nem selbst gebauten U versucht, aber nach ca ner halben stunde ist nur vorne am Anfang alles schwarz und keine glut bzw kein rauch mehr da.
> Bin ich zu ungeduldig, ist das mehl zu fein oder was mach ich falsch? kann ja nicht sein, dass ich beim Kalträuchern 8h lang jede halbe stunde neu anzünden kann, da muss ich mir ja ne woche frei nehmen



Habe mir eine Anzündvorrichtung mit Zeitschaltuhr gebaut. Da geht nichts aus solange Spähne da sind. Bei Interesse kann ich mal beschreiben. Gruss Niko


----------



## seemanangeln (23. März 2009)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Räuchermehl-Anzündvorrichtung für Kalträuchern

Aus Heitzdraht 1mm ca 800mm lang eine Spirale gebogen. Diese mittels 2St  m6 Schrauben (Messing) in einer Blechwanne befestigt. Den Durchgang an der Wanne isoliert, mit Keramik.
Beide Kabeln von einem Autobaterie-Ladegerät an den beiden Schrauben befestigt. Das Ladegerät in eine Zeitschaltuhr und diese in eine Steckdose, welche über Fi abgesichert ist.
Auf die Spirale Sägemehl (feines). Eine Spur legen, ca. 15cm breit und ca 45 cm lang und ca. 7-8cm hoch, leicht andrücken.
Die Zeitschaltuhr auf 20Min stellen und einschalten. Durch die glühende Spirale (an dem Ende) beginnt das Mehl zu glimmen. Es dauert ca. 7-10 Stunden bis alles verglimmt ist.

Schöne Grüsse aus Mittelfranken


----------



## clma75 (23. März 2009)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

um die bauchlappen von aalen zu öffnen, benutze ich keine hohen temperaturen im räucherschrank, sondern ziehe die aale kurz durch siedendes wasser. dazu halte ich den aal am kopf und am schwanz fest und tauche nur die aufgeschnittene bauchhöhle ein (jede seite für sich)......die bauchlappen werden dadurch "angegart". sie ziehen sich zusammen und dadurch öffnet sich die bauchhöhle.
das hat den vorteil, daß ich den aal nicht so heiss räuchern muss und problemlos mit den forellen zusammen in den ofen hängen kann.....


----------



## sundangler (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Siehe weiter oben wie Zander! #h


----------



## RäucherPit (6. September 2009)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Wunderbare Rezepte...
Freue mich auf weiteres.
Gruß Peter


----------



## Eur0 (8. September 2009)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

kurzer tipp zum kalträuchern:
Späne 500-1000er körnung
Beim Sparbrand dann andrücken nicht vergessen.
ca 3-5 min mit dem brenner zünden und nach 10 min nachsehen obs noch glimmt.
wenn dann genung zu und abluft ist, sollten die späne durchbrennen (glimmen)


----------



## Hallibutt1 (22. September 2009)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallöchen

Hab mir neulich ein Tischräucherofen XXL zugelegt und habe 
auch schon fleißig heiß geräuchert:k

Nun die Frage: Kalträuchern, geht das irgendwie auch mit
so nem Teil? Ich denke, da fehlt das Volumen im Ofen bzw die Temperatur des Rauches bekommt man nicht niedrig genug hin#c

Vielleicht hat habt ihr ja ein Tip für mich.

|wavey:


----------



## sundangler (22. September 2009)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ich lasse mich wirklich gerne eines besseren belehren, aber ich glaube nicht das du mit einem Tischräucherofen Kalträuchern hinbekommst.

LG Sundangler


----------



## Hallibutt1 (23. September 2009)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

naja ich weiß, aber manchmal hat es ja einer doch schon probiert und ne gute Idee dazu, schaun mir mal#h


----------



## leopard_afrika (23. September 2009)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

die meiner meinung nach einzige möglichkeit wäre es, den rauch außerhalb zu erzeugen und in den tro einzuleiten


----------



## Eur0 (24. September 2009)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Tischräucherofen geht kaum, hab ich schon versucht.
Was möglich ist... eine billige teletonne.

Schau mal http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=160383


----------



## Hallibutt1 (24. September 2009)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Danke euch.. ja mal sehen was ich so basteln kann#h


----------



## RäucherPit (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Moin moin alle zusammen,
folgende Frage beschäftigt mich seit Bau meiner gemauerten Räucherkammer (B:90cm,T:90cm,H:190cm):

Ich möchte sowohl geräucherten Fisch als auch geräucherte Fleischware in der gleichen Räucherkammer herstellen. Habe gehört das es ausreicht die Fettwanne auszutauschen um den Fischgeruch nicht auf die Fleischware zu übertragen...
Hat da jemand von Euch bereits Erfahrungen gesammelt?
Würde mich freuen von Euch zu hören.
Beste Grüße
Peter


----------



## Fanne (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

also   ich glaube das macht geschmacklich keinen unterschied ob fleischwaren  oder  fisch geräuchert wird , bei fleisch wird das meiste eh nur kalt geräuchert ! 



grüsse !


----------



## aal60 (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ja, das klappt, nur immer das Fett entfernen. In einem anderen 
Tröt wurde das auch schon mal diskutiert, 
les mal im smoking corner von Remo nach. Da gibt es auch viele
Fleisch-Rezepte.

Gruss vom Qualmer (letzte Woche)  #h


----------



## RäucherPit (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Danke Fanne, danke aal60,
würde da gern mal Stimmen von Qualmern hören die eine gemauerte Räucherkammer gleichermaßen für Fisch und Fleisch nutzen...

Beste Grüße,
Peter


----------



## aal60 (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Mal eine PN an Leopard_Africa. Er räuchert auch Fleischiges.

Gruss
Uwe


----------



## Fanne (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Grüß dich Pit , 

auch bei gemauerten , oder Hölzernen Räucherkammern schmeckt man kein Unterschied . 


Ich bin gelernter Metzger und  Räuchere  jeden Winter  bestimmt an die 30x (Fleisch u Wurstwaren).

Selbstverständlich benutze ich die Kammern auch mal wenn ich genügend Fisch habe , macht Geschmacklich keinen Unterschied wie ich festelle ! 

Nur die Kombination Fleisch und Fish würd ich sein lassen 


grüsse

Ach


----------



## Tino (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ich habe vor geraumer Zeit 3 ganze Schweinenacken geteilt und mit Gewürzen und NPS trockengepökelt.

Nach 14 Tagen habe ich sie gewaschen und für 2 Tage zum trocknen aufgehängt.
Heute sind sie das erste mal in den Rauch gewandert.


----------



## sundangler (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Tino das sieht richtig lecker aus. Ich habe gestern mal eine Fertig Salzlakenmischung ausprobiert. Ich hatte die mir mal Anfang des Jahres in irgendein Supermarkt gekauft und mus sagen super!! Würde ich jederzeit wieder kaufen. Habe zum Glück noch 2 Tüten. Die Flundern sind richtig lecker geworden. Geschmacksrichtung war Pusta. Nordisch Pikant habe ich auch noch. Ich kann es jedem nur empfehlen sich mal so eine Fertigmischung zu kaufen.


----------



## Tino (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Danke Sundangler

Sind meine ersten 6 ''Projekte'' zum kalträuchern.
Wenn die fertig sind kommen auch noch Bilder.
Nach den Nackenschinken kommen gleich im Anschluss noch 
ca. 8 kg Schweinebauch zum kalt veredeln in den Ofen.
Auch da wirds Bilder geben.


Überrascht mich das solche Fertigmischungen so gut sind.
Ich hatte ,als ich mit räuchern anfing,fast nur langweilige Ergebnisse was den Geschmack betraf,mit Fertigmischungen.

Deswegen mache ich meine Lake stets selbst.

Aber deine hier vorgestellte scheint ja mal ein Volltreffer zu sein.
Sieht auf jeden Fall nicht langweilig aus.

Jetzt muss ich diese Lake ja mal ausprobieren,Sundangler.


----------



## sundangler (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Die Zutaten der Lake erkennt mann ja auf dem Bild und den konnte ich einfach nicht wiederstehen


----------



## Tino (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Mal was anderes,Sundangler.

Mein Sparbrand verbrennt nicht alles.

Ist mein Querschnitt zu klein? ( 5 x 4cm) Was ich persönlich glaube.
Zu fest angedrückt war es auch nicht,zu feucht ebenfalls nicht.
Der Rauch war auch nicht die Welt.

Habe daher lieber den guten alten Locheimer reingestellt.


----------



## Eur0 (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

mir fallen 2 problemquellen ein woher es kommen könnte.
Spänekörnung zu grob
oder luftfeuchtigkeit sehr hoch (Regen / Nebel)

ich nehme buche 500/1000er körnung der FA Thomsen ... aus dem Großhandel berlin.
Hab damit beste erfahrungen gemacht. (Preiß-Leisung-Quali =5*)


----------



## Tino (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo Euro

Wegen Regen zu feucht, kann sein. 
Hatte den Jutesack mit den Räucherspänen in der Scheune liegen.
Bei den Spänen sind die grössten Teile 2 x 2 mm.
Ist das zu grob?
Mit was kann man eine  500-1000 er Körnung vergleichen.


----------



## Eur0 (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

schau mal auf den Link!
da sind versch. spänesorten inkl. bilder auch 500-1000er
sollte gut erkennbar sein die körnungen.

http://www.thomsen-kg.de/rspaene.php


----------



## sundangler (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ja 500-1000er ist ja sogut wie schon Räuchermehl.


----------



## Tino (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Danke Euro

Da haben wir den Bock schon bei den Hörnern.
Meine Späne haben eher die Körnung rechts daneben.
750-2000

Ist das mit deiner genannten Körnung vergleichbar?
http://www.fisch-bestellen.de/epages/17116809.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/17116809/Products/%22R%C3%A4uchermehl%20Buche%22/SubProducts/%22R%C3%A4uchermehl%20Buche-0001%22

Das komische ist, das es im guten alten Blecheimer vollständig verbrannt ist,obwohl im Sparbrand viel mehr Luft rankommt.


Aber ich lasse mir von unserem Schlosser einen neuen Sparbrand, mit einem viel grösseren Querschnitt, bauen. 
8 x 8cm
Mal sehen ob es was hilft.( grössere Glut zum schwelen|kopfkrat)

Wenn nicht, dann mach ich mit dem alten Eimer weiter und gut ist.|gr:


----------



## Eur0 (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

die körnung schaut gut aus, doch würde ich dort nix bestellen.
eher kannst du bei ebay nen ganzen 25kg sack holen und kommst weiter mit dem preis.

Sparbrand größe hängt haubtsächlich von dem volumen deiner räucherkammer ab ... in meinem ofen reichen da 3,5x3,5cm rauchspur aus 

Schau mal hier, da kommst du auf nen preis von 44ct / 500g gerechnet
http://cgi.ebay.de/Raeuchermehl-TOPRAUCH-Basic-500-1000-25kg_W0QQitemZ380171065327QQcmdZViewItemQQptZDE_Sport_Angelsport_R%C3%A4uchern?hash=item5883f617ef



Edit: mein sparbrand marke eigenbau hat diese nacht selbst bei regen 100% verglimmt.


----------



## Gondoschir (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ich hätte mal eine Frage zum einlegen der Forellen in Salzlake:
Dürfen die Forellen aufeinander liegen oder ist davon eher abzuraten?
Ich will 10 Forellen einlegen, bin mir aber noch nicht schlüssig, ob sie aufeinander oder nebeneinander liegen sollten...


----------



## Eur0 (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

am besten ist es wenn sie locker liegen also nicht eng aneinander gepresst.
übernander sollte auch kein problem sein solang alle mit lake überdekt sind.
auch kannst du 2-3x mit der hand wären der pökelzeit durchmischen ... so verteilen sich die abgesezten gewürze wieder und die fische auch


----------



## Gondoschir (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Petri Dank :vik:
Und wie lange sollten sie idealerweise in der Lake ziehen?
Die Informationen im Netz gehen von 10 bis 18 Stunden weit auseinander.
Ich beabsichtige, die Forellen in 7%iger Lake ziehen zu lassen.


----------



## Eur0 (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

also ich nehme je nach größe der forellen 60-70g / Liter
und lasse sie ca 12h also über nacht in der lake.

dann spühlen abtupfen und trocknen ... ab in die tonne


an deine eigenen perfekten forellen musst du dich aber selber heran tasten ... jeder hat nen anderen geschmack


----------



## aal60 (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ich taue die Fische an, dass ich sie vereinzeln kann. Dann tauen sie 12-14 Std. in der 6,75% Lake auf. Rechne für 25 Forellen
ca. 15l Lake. Die Fische dürfen ruhig übereinander liegen. Rechne für 1kg Fisch 1,5l Lake, dann schwimmen sie gut. #6


----------



## Tino (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Eur0 schrieb:


> die körnung schaut gut aus, doch würde ich dort nix bestellen.
> eher kannst du bei ebay nen ganzen 25kg sack holen und kommst weiter mit dem preis.
> 
> Sparbrand größe hängt haubtsächlich von dem volumen deiner räucherkammer ab ... in meinem ofen reichen da 3,5x3,5cm rauchspur aus
> ...



Vielen Dank EurO

Das ist ja echt billig.

So lange es noch nicht da ist, mache ich mit dem guten alten Eimer weiter.Mit dem und diesem anderen Buchenmehl hauts ja hin.

Nochmals vielen Dank EurO


----------



## Gondoschir (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



aal60 schrieb:


> Rechne für 25 Forellen
> ca. 15l Lake.



Welch utopische Zahlen... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Der Fang vom letzten Wochenende beschränkt sich auf 13 Forellen, von denen sich meine Frau schon eine einverleibt hat und zwei wurden bei meiner Mutter abgegeben. Also bleiben unterm Strich noch 10 über, die Samstag geräuchert werden können.
Auf dem Foto konnte ich jetzt noch Lorbeer und Fischkacke erkennen, welche sich im Nachhinein als Wacholder entpuppt hat. Das habe ich heute schonmal alles eingekauft und Freitag kann ich dann mal mit dem Einlegen beginnen. #6


----------



## aal60 (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Gondoschir schrieb:


> Welch utopische Zahlen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hatte eine Handvoll bunten Pfeffer, eine Handvoll schwarzen Pfeffer, ca. 30 Wacholderbeeren,
mit dem Mörser zerstoßen,  und 5 Blatt Lorbeerblatt in 2Liter aufgekocht, 130g Salz dazu und dann abkühlen lassen.

Das hat dann für die 2 Behälter für insgesamt 40l Lake mit 66 Forellen und 2 Aalen ausgereicht. :m

Die Fische werden von mehreren Anglern beigesteuert und die Kapazität meines Räucherofens liegt bei ca. 80 Stück.


----------



## Gondoschir (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



aal60 schrieb:


> Ich hatte eine Handvoll bunten Pfeffer, eine Handvoll schwarzen Pfeffer, ca. 30 Wacholderbeeren,
> mit dem Mörser zerstoßen,  und 5 Blatt Lorbeerblatt in 2Liter aufgekocht, 130g Salz dazu und dann abkühlen lassen.
> 
> Das hat dann für die 2 Behälter für insgesamt 40l Lake mit 66 Forellen und 2 Aalen ausgereicht. :m



Also den ersten Absatz kann ich ja noch nachvollziehen. Aber wenn Du diese Lösung dann auf 40 Liter streckst, hast Du doch keinesfalls eine 6,5%ige Lake. Die ist doch nur in den ursprünglichen 2 Litern gegeben. Oder habe ich da jetzt einen Denkfehler? #c


----------



## aal60 (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Gondoschir schrieb:


> Also den ersten Absatz kann ich ja noch nachvollziehen. Aber wenn Du diese Lösung dann auf 40 Liter streckst, hast Du doch keinesfalls eine 6,5%ige Lake. Die ist doch nur in den ursprünglichen 2 Litern gegeben. Oder habe ich da jetzt einen Denkfehler? #c



Damit waren die 2 Liter Gewürzlake gemeint, für die 4 x10l Lake
habe ich jeweils 4 x 675g Salz genommen. Da beim Aufkochen der Gewürzlake etwas Wasser verdampft, reichen dafür auch die 65g Salz/Liter. :q

Aber JEDER muß sein Rezeptmischung finden!


----------



## Tino (2. November 2009)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Heute mal einige Fotos von meinen Nackenschinken.
Nach einigen Räuchergängen sehen sie jetzt so aus.
Ich werde sie noch ca.8-10 Tage reifen lassen und dann anschneiden.


----------



## sundangler (2. November 2009)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Tino das sieht oberlecker aus. Tue mir bitte einen Gefallen und mache ein Bild wenn du aufgeschnitten hast.


----------



## Tino (2. November 2009)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Das mache ich auf jeden Fall,Sundangler.

Heute habe ich den gepökelten und gewässerten Schweinebauch in der Waschküche zum trocknen aufgehängt.
Der kommt morgen in den Räucherofen.


----------



## Tino (22. November 2009)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo Miteinander

Jetzt gibts Anschnittbilder von meinen Nackenschinken.


----------



## sundangler (22. November 2009)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Mensch Tino das sieht richtig lecker aus. Hast du den jetzt 3 Wochen hängen lassen?


----------



## Tino (22. November 2009)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ja ca. 3 Wochen,hätte aber nach Gefühl noch gekonnt,bis das Fett schön goldgelbe Farbe hat.War halt ein wenig ungeduldig ,da es das erste mal ist das ich so was gemacht habe.

Den letzten lasse ich noch hängen bis das Fett richtig goldgelb geworden ist.

Mein Schweinebauch mutiert auch schon und bekommt immer mehr Farbe.
Der ist aber so mager das es eher Frühstücks-oder Ganztagsschinken sein kann.


Als nächstes kommt Schweinerücken ( Lummer) zum veredeln (Lachsschinken) in den Rauch.

Werde auch davon in Bild und Schrift berichten


----------



## aal60 (22. November 2009)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Tino, sieht doch super aus und schmeckt bestimmt so.

Bin auch auf die nächsten Ergebnisse gespannt.

Gruss
Uwe


----------



## Tino (24. November 2009)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



aal60 schrieb:


> Tino, sieht doch super aus und schmeckt bestimmt so.
> 
> Bin auch auf die nächsten Ergebnisse gespannt.
> 
> ...


 
Danke Uwe

Die Verwandschaft hat den Schinken für sehr gut befunden und um mehr gebeten.

Als nächstes kommen Bilder vom Schweinebauch.


----------



## Eur0 (28. November 2009)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Und wenn du so ne menge machst hab ich noch einen Tipp:
Nimm suppengrün (mörchen, sellerie petersielie usw) 
alles bissle kleinschnippeln anrösten in der pfanne ... mit wasser auffüllen 
Das ganze mit einem stück deines Kammfleisches in einen Bratenschlauch geben und verschnüren.
Dann ab in den topf und gar köcheln und du bekommt nen leckeren Kochschinken


----------



## Tino (29. November 2009)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo €

Den fertig geräucherten Bauch meinst du,oder den fertig gepökelten ohne Rauch?


----------



## Eur0 (29. November 2009)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Am besten Kammfleisch fertig geräuchert oder ungeräuchert je nach geschmack


----------



## Tino (29. November 2009)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Das werde ich bei meinen nächsten Nacken machen.
Da werde ich einen ganzen Nacken, für solch einen Braten extra mitpökeln. 

Danke für den Tip,EurO


----------



## Tino (29. November 2009)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hier sind meine nächsten Projekte.Gestern gekauft und gleich eingepökelt und dann in den Kühlschrank.
Insgesamt wurden 7,5 kg Schweinenacken,8 kg Schweinerücken und 1,6 kg Hähnchenbrust verpökelt.


----------



## Eur0 (29. November 2009)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

besorg dir bei www.hausschlachtebedarf.de schinkennetz (20er)
bringt ne geile optik


----------



## Tino (29. November 2009)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Danke EurO

Die Nackenschinken bleiben dieses Mal in Natura.
Wegen der rustikalen Optik.

Ich bekomme für die Lachsschinken erst am Dienstag was zum anziehen.Kann ich sie dann noch rüberziehen,obwohl sie seit gestern nachmittag schon pökeln?


----------



## Eur0 (29. November 2009)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

ka klaar ... nach dem pökeln genau so wie vor dem pökeln.


----------



## Tino (30. November 2009)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Alles klar EurO

Bringen denn die Schinkennetze die Schinken auch nach dem pökeln noch in Form?
Ich dachte das dass Pökelgut dann zu fest wäre um es noch groß in Form zu bringen.

Ich lass mich gern eines besseren belehren da ich ja gerade erst angefangen habe Schinken selbst zu machen.


----------



## Eur0 (30. November 2009)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Tino schrieb:


> Alles klar EurO
> 
> Bringen denn die Schinkennetze die Schinken auch nach dem pökeln noch in Form?
> Ich dachte das dass Pökelgut dann zu fest wäre um es noch groß in Form zu bringen.
> ...



Geht auch danach, sorgt dann wie bei gepressten schinken für gleichmäßige verteilung der feuchtigkeit.


----------



## Tino (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Eur0 schrieb:


> Geht auch danach, sorgt dann wie bei gepressten schinken für gleichmäßige verteilung der feuchtigkeit.




Ich habe heute mein Fleisch gedreht und kam zu der Erleuchtung meinen Schinken doch nichts anzuziehen.
Die kuscheln sich so schön aneinander das sie fast viereckig werden.
Auch ne gute Optik.

Trotzdem danke für den Tip


----------



## Eur0 (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

kannst auch nach dem durchbrennen das Fleisch zwischen 2 Brettchen legen und diese mit ner schraubzwinge pressen ... 2-3 tage (macht sich gut bei Schinkenspeck) oder halt in Blockform.
Dem sind keine grenzen gesezt.
Hab auch mal ein Bild gesehen, da wurde in einer schüssel mit gleichmäßigem runden boden gepökelt und das Fleisch bekahm die form eines Runden bauernbrotes "war auch ne Prima optik"


----------



## Tino (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Die sind heute zum ersten Räuchergang in den Ofen gewandert.

Zwei bis drei Durchgänge a 10 h sollten reichen,dann noch reifen lassen.
Wenn's fertig und was geworden ist gibts natürlich Bilder.


----------



## Tino (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Eur0 schrieb:


> besorg dir bei www.hausschlachtebedarf.de schinkennetz (20er)
> bringt ne geile optik




Hallo €

Ich will jetzt nen paar Netze bestellen und hoffe auf deine Hilfe und Beratung bei der Grösse bzw.Kalibrierung

Ich brauche Netze für:

-ganze Nacken ca. 2,5 kg
-halbe  Nacken ca. 1,2 kg
-ganze Schweineschultern ca. 3,0 kg 
-halbe  Schweineschultern ca. 1-1,5 kg
-Schweinerücken


Danke dir für deine Hilfe


----------



## Eur0 (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Den Durchmesser deiner Fleischstücke solltest du selber am besten wissen 

hier die Netze mit Maschenanzahl und dem zugehörigem kaliber:

12èr Netz für Einziehrohr 90 mm
14èr Netz für Einziehrohr 110 mm
16èr Netz für Einziehrohr 125 mm
18èr Netz für Einziehrohr 140 mm 
20èr Netz für Einziehrohr 160 mm


Bsp: Dein kamm ist im durchschnitt 13cm, dann besorgst du dir im Baumarkt ein Rohrstück mit 13,5-14 cm durchmesser und kaufst bei HSB welches netz? das 18er natürlich 

Ich benutze das 12er für Sauenfilets und das 18er für schinken wie Kamm oder Halbe und auch ganze Nußschinken.


----------



## Tino (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Besten Dank EurO

Genau solch eine Erklärung hatte ich gesucht.


----------



## Tino (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hier ein paar Fotos von meinem ersten selbstgemachten Schweinebauch


----------



## Tino (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Heute habe ich zum Frühstück die kaltgeräucherten Hähnchenbrüste angeschnitten.
















Mild und würzig im Geschmack,mit feinem Raucharoma...einfach lecker.
Der hat das Frühstück nicht überlebt.


----------



## Big Man (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Mein Gott ist das lecker. Du bist sooooo gemein.

Wie hast du die denn vorbereitet?

Ich habe so ein Teil zum räuchern und habe meine erstern Erfahrungen gerade erst gesammelt. Kalt geräucher habe ich noch nicht. Geht das mit dem Teil denn?


----------



## sundangler (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Menscg Tino das sieht perfekt aus!!! Guten Appetit :vik:


----------



## Tino (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Big Man schrieb:


> Mein Gott ist das lecker. Du bist sooooo gemein.
> 
> Wie hast du die denn vorbereitet?
> 
> Ich habe so ein Teil zum räuchern und habe meine erstern Erfahrungen gerade erst gesammelt. Kalt geräucher habe ich noch nicht. Geht das mit dem Teil denn?




Das Ding geht sehr gut zum kalträuchern.Du musst dir nur einen Sparbrand bauen.Damit geht das wie von selbst.
Guckst du hier





Hier ist das Rezept Big Man was aber nicht auf meinem Mist gewachsen ist!!!

Trockenpökeln inner Schüssel mit Deckel
Das Rezept bezog sich auf 1,6 kg Hähnchenbrust:

35 gr. NPS 
1 Tl Traubenzucker
2 Lorbeerblätter
2 Tl weissen Pfeffer
1 Tl Senfmehl
1 Tl Wacholderbeeren
1/2 Tl Piment
1/2 Tl Nelken
1/2 Tl Zitrat  (bei Dr.Oetker als Zitronensäure E 330 ) das unterbindet die Schimmelbildung beim Fleisch

Die Gewürze durch ne Moulinette jagen oder per Hand mörsern.Dann alles zusammen gut durchmischen.Die Brüste in die Schinkennetze stecken.
Das Fleisch mit der Gewürzmischung gut einreiben und einmassieren.
Dann alles in das Gefäß legen,Deckel drauf und dann in den Kühlschrank.
7 Tage im Kühli pökeln, wobei alle zwei Tage das Fleisch gewendet werden muss.
Dann zwei Tage zum durchbrennen und trocknen an einen kühlen und trocknen Raum aufhängen.

3 Räuchergänge a 12 h wobei ein Tag geräuchert wird und ein Tag Pause gemacht wird.

Dann ne gute Woche reifen lassen(nicht zu schnell trocknen lassen) aufessen und dann noch mal das Ganze.:q


Viel Spass


----------



## Big Man (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Danke Tino

es hat zwar eine paar geistesblitze gebraucht um das "NPS" zu lösen aber ich bin selber drauf gekommen.
Dein Beschreibung ist Klasse nimmt mir aber die Hoffnung zu Silvester was leckeres zu präsentieren. Naja dann hab ich was für den Geburtstag meines Jungen im Februar.

Ich hatte blos bedenken, weil der Räucherofen zwischen Rand und Feuerschale offen ist und ich nur die Abluft regulieren kann.

Naja dann werde ich heute mal einkaufen gehen und zu Silvester gibt es halt Forellen.

Geht das Rezept auch für Schweinelenden?

Viele Dank nochmals und ein schönes Weihnachtsfest


----------



## dogfish (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hi Tino,

kannst Du mal die Abmessungen von dem Sparbrand bekanntgeben? Ich würde mir auch gern so ein Teil anfertigen lassen.

Danke
Achim


----------



## Tino (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Big Man schrieb:


> Danke Tino
> 
> es hat zwar eine paar geistesblitze gebraucht um das "NPS" zu lösen aber ich bin selber drauf gekommen.
> Dein Beschreibung ist Klasse nimmt mir aber die Hoffnung zu Silvester was leckeres zu präsentieren. Naja dann hab ich was für den Geburtstag meines Jungen im Februar.
> ...




Das Rezept ist für alle feineren Fleischsorten wie Rücken, Filet,Schweinenuss und oder Hähnchenbrust anwendbar. 


Dir und deiner Fam. auch ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch.


----------



## Tino (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



dogfish schrieb:


> Hi Tino,
> 
> kannst Du mal die Abmessungen von dem Sparbrand bekanntgeben? Ich würde mir auch gern so ein Teil anfertigen lassen.
> 
> ...



Hallo Achim

Den musst du der Größe deines Ofens anpassen.
Guck mal hier vielleicht ist dir damit schon geholfen.http://www.macsbbq.co.uk/CSG.html
Stell mal ein Foto mit den Maßen deines Ofens rein.
Vielleicht kann ich mir ein Bild machen und dir nen Tip geben.


----------



## Eur0 (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

fürn Anfang kannst du auch im Baumarkt nach dünnen metallgeflecht sehen und dir sowas selber bauen.

als Maße für die Rauchspur würde ich dir 3x3 cm raten und gesammt Länge breite halt wie gewünscht.

Hier kannst du solch ein Teil ansehen oder auch käuflich erwerben.
http://www.siepmann.net/siepmann_sh...05&PHPSESSID=e3cf78bbf188a121fff73374ffa98c94


----------



## Tino (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Eur0 schrieb:


> fürn Anfang kannst du auch im Baumarkt nach dünnen metallgeflecht sehen und dir sowas selber bauen.
> 
> als Maße für die Rauchspur würde ich dir 3x3 cm raten und gesammt Länge breite halt wie gewünscht.
> 
> ...




Auf jeden Fall selbst bauen,da hat EurO schon recht.#6

Aber hängt die Größe der Rauchspur nicht auch von der Größe des Ofens ab,EurO?


----------



## Eur0 (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ja hängt auch vom Ofen ab


----------



## Big Man (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

So ich habs getan, die Teile sind gepöckelt und warten auf den Rauch. Wenn sie fertig sind werde ich Bilder einstellen.

Dazu noch folgendes. Als ich gerade beim Gewürze mörsern war und das Rezept auf dem Tisch lag, kam  meine Frau dazu und fragte was ich mache. Daraufhin sagte ich:"Was leckers" und machte weiter. Sie schnappte sich das Rezept und nach einer weile fing sie an zu lachen. Auf meine Frage warum meinte Sie: "Im Anglerboard haben die Leute ja komische Vorlieben und zitierte Dich"



Tino schrieb:


> Die Gewürze durch ne Moulinette jagen oder per Hand mörsern.Dann alles zusammen gut durchmischen.Die Brüste in die Schinkennetze stecken.



Da kannste ja froh sein, dass das die Fahnder nicht gemerkt haben.#6


----------



## Suniflex (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

@Big Man
recht hat sie ja damit und sie hofft bestimmt das sie ncht her halten muß was:q
Übrigens sehr sehr Interessanter Trööt .

Was ich sagen wollte um nicht nur dummes Zeug zu Erzählen,
sollte jemand vor haben kalt zu Räuchern und hat keinen Räucherofen dann gehen dafür auch zwei größere Umzugskarton aus dem Baumarkt ( obi,Praktiker,unsw.)
Mann schiebt sie ein Stück in einander kann sie mit Klebeband sichern ,muß aber nicht unbedingt machen. Mann Steckt durch die oberen Kartongriffe ein Stück Besenstiel oder ähnliches woran das Räuchergut bzw, der Fisch aufgehangen wird.
Als Brennkammer benutze ich einen alten Metalleimer den ich fast voll mit Spänen mache und in der mitte eine Vertiefung des Räuchermehls und da hinein den Anzünder. Am Schluß stelle ich die zwei inneinander gesteckten Karton über den Eimer und schließe den oberen Deckel ( zusammen fallten ) fertig.
Die Räucherzeit für einen Eimer beträgt ungefähr 7 Std.
Das kann man bei größeren Fischen wie Lachsfillets auch ein bis zwei mal wiederholen ,je
nach vorliebe.

Ich hoffe ich konnte auch etwas nützliches zu diesem schönen und Geschmackvollem Thema beitragen #6
                   LG Steffen


----------



## Tino (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo Steffen

Sehr einfache aber echt gelungene Alternative zum Räucherofen.
Alle Achtung deinem Einfallsreichtum und sehr gute Beschreibung.


----------



## Tino (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Big Man schrieb:


> So ich habs getan, die Teile sind gepöckelt und warten auf den Rauch. Wenn sie fertig sind werde ich Bilder einstellen.
> 
> Dazu noch folgendes. Als ich gerade beim Gewürze mörsern war und das Rezept auf dem Tisch lag, kam  meine Frau dazu und fragte was ich mache. Daraufhin sagte ich:"Was leckers" und machte weiter. Sie schnappte sich das Rezept und nach einer weile fing sie an zu lachen. Auf meine Frage warum meinte Sie: "Im Anglerboard haben die Leute ja komische Vorlieben und zitierte Dich"
> 
> ...




Ich hau mich wech.Soooo hab ich das ja noch garnicht gelesen.Was Frauen immer gleich denken.

:vik:Bis zum ''massieren'' hat sie wohl nicht gelesen.:vik:

Bilder bitte auf jeden Fall, Big Man.

Heute hat mein Lachsschinken noch mal Rauch bekommen,wenn Anschnitt ist kommen auch davon Bilder hier rein.


----------



## Tino (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hier noch meine nächsten 5 Projekte:

*Kümmelschinken aus der Schweineschulter

*
















Kommen morgen aus dem Kühlschrank zum durchbrennen und trocknen in die Waschküche.
Für Interessierte ist hier das Rezept,das ein von mir nur abgewandeltes Nackenschinkenrezept jemand anderen ist.

Gewürzmischung für 4,4kg Fleisch zum trocken pökeln im Gefäss

132 gr. NPS
65 gr.Tr.-Zucker
20 gr. Kümmel
15 gr. schw. Pfeffer
5 gr. Nelken
5 gr. Piment
9 ganze Lorbeerblätter
6 Zehen frischen Knoblauch

14 Tage im Kühlschrank pökeln,dabei alle 2 - 3 Tage das Fleisch drehen.
Danach 2-3 Tage durchbrennen und trocknen und dann kalträuchern.

Das sind nur ca.- Werte sollte nach Gefühl und Wetter angeglichen werden.


----------



## zimba (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Will heute zum erstenmal 1 Kg Schweinenacken räuchern. Seit gestern abend liegt er in der Salzlauge (1 l/50 g Salz ohne Jod) mit Gewürzen. Will heute im TRO räuchern. Für spezielle Ratschläge wäre ich seeehr dankbar. Bin Anfänger, kein Angler, TRO zu Weihnachten bekommen.
Ales Gute und Schöne im Jahr 2010 und fröhliches Räuchern. Zimba


----------



## Tino (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



zimba schrieb:


> Will heute zum erstenmal 1 Kg Schweinenacken räuchern. Seit gestern abend liegt er in der Salzlauge (1 l/50 g Salz ohne Jod) mit Gewürzen. Will heute im TRO räuchern. Für spezielle Ratschläge wäre ich seeehr dankbar. Bin Anfänger, kein Angler, TRO zu Weihnachten bekommen.
> Ales Gute und Schöne im Jahr 2010 und fröhliches Räuchern. Zimba



Hallo Zimba
Soll daraus Schinken werden? So wird das Nichts.

Mein Tip:schnellstens aus der Lauge und trockenpökeln

Du brauchst unbedingt Nitritpökelsalz zum umröten des Fleisches.

Hier kannst du dich richtig durch die Materie lesen. http://www.grillsportverein.de/forum/raeuchern-und-wursten/


----------



## toschi. (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Petri,

Dank der vielen Tipps aus diesem Thread habe ich am Silvestermorgen meinen ersten Fisch geräuchert.Als "Versuchsobjekte" mussten 5 Forellen herhalten 

Diese frischen (aber gefrorenen) Forellen habe ich so für 12-13 Stunden in 10 Liter Salzlauge (60g/Liter) gelegt. Dazu kam noch ein kräftiges Hechtfilet ohne Haut vom Sommer.

Nach gründlichem abreiben habe ich den Fisch dann bei 30-40 °C und offener Tür kurz antrocknen lassen.So das die beschriebene ledrige Haut erkennbar war.

Danach habe ich den Ofen auf 110-120 °C erhitzt und die Forellen + Hecht ca. 35min gegart, dann die Temp. auf 50-60°C gesenkt und etwas über 2 Stunden mit reinem Buchenmehl geräuchert.

Vom Ergebnis war ich absolut überrascht.Die Forellen waren (für mich) perfekt gesalzen, saftig und herrlich rauchig im Geschmack. Noch besser schmeckte allerdings der Hecht, der
war ein absoluter Genuss :l

Was mich eigentlich noch mehr überraschte, ich habe nämlich sehr viel über geräucherten Hecht gelesen der auch übelst nach Hecht geschmeckt haben soll |kopfkrat mmmmmh.... dieser nicht.Allerdings war das Stück nen Tick zu trocken, was beim 2. Versuch aber bestimmt besser wird 

Hier mal Foto`s:


----------



## Tino (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum ''ersten'' Mal,toschi.#6

Sehen auch sehr gut aus deine Erstversuche.:vik:


----------



## Tino (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo und ein gesundes und glückliches Neues Jahr:vik:

Hier noch die letzten Fotos von meinen letzten Projekten.

Nackenschinken rustikal und Lachsschinken aus Schweinerücken.
















Die oberen drei sind der Lachsschinken und der Rest sind  rustikale Nackenschinken für zwei Arbeitskollegen.


----------



## Suniflex (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

@ Toschi 
also deine Forellis sehen so lecker aus das ich am liebsten vorbei kommen würde :m
@ Tino du machst das nicht zum ersten mal was , die Sache mit dem Schinken ,vor allem Frage ich mich ob du die Privat für dich oder Gewerblich für ein Geschäft zubereiten tust,nicht das du denkst ich bin neugierig neeee|supergri|supergri  ich frag mich nur wer sonst die ganzen dinger Essen tut #6
Denn meine bessere hälfe würde verrückt werden wenn sie jede Woche Schinken Essen müßte.|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes
                        LG Steffen:m


----------



## Tino (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

@ Tino du machst das nicht zum ersten mal was , die Sache mit dem Schinken ,vor allem Frage ich mich ob du die Privat für dich oder Gewerblich für ein Geschäft zubereiten tust,nicht das du denkst ich bin neugierig neeee|supergri|supergri  ich frag mich nur wer sonst die ganzen dinger Essen tut #6
Denn meine bessere hälfe würde verrückt werden wenn sie jede Woche Schinken Essen müßte.|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes
                        LG Steffen:m[/QUOTE]

Hallo Steffen
Ich habe im letzten Oktober damit angefangen.Im Vorfeld gut belesen und mich dann rangetraut.Die ersten Schinken waren ein voller Erfolg.
Es sieht erstmal sehr viel aus aber wenn du es portionierst, vakumierst und einfrierst ist das auf lange Zeit gesehen nicht so viel.
Im März je nach Temperatur ist nähmlich Schluss mit dem Kalträuchern.
Da wollen ich und die Familie einen anständigen Bestand an Schinkenspeck,Nackenschinken in verschiedenen Würzrichtungen und Lachsschinken im Froster haben.

Zu Weihnachten haste auch immer ein schönes Geschenk was jedem schmeckt.

Beim selbermachen weist du auch was drinne ist.

Auf jeden Fall keine Chemie:vik:


----------



## sundangler (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Mensch hier hat sich ja wieder allerhand getand. Warum funktionierte nur nicht meine automatische Benachrichtungsfunktion??? 

@Tino mensch du warst ja richtig fleißig und sieht alles lecker aus.


----------



## sundangler (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ich habe gerade was interessantes auf Youtube gefunden. Schaut euch auch alle weiteren Videos von mcrauch24 an.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-A_VrjFatxQ


----------



## Tino (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo Marco

Öfters mal den Rechner anmachen|rolleyes da bekommste auch genug mit.

Ich finde es nicht sinnvoll mehr als 2 Rauchgewürze dem Mehl hinzuzufügen.

Überleg mal was da alles drin war,Marco.

Wacholder Thymian Pfeffer und ne Wildgewürzmischung die auch aus 6-8 verschiedenen Dingen besteht.
Nur meine persönliche Meinung.
Ich nehme je nach Fisch oder Fleischsorte unterschiedliche Raucharomen,aber höchstens 2 Gewürze.


----------



## sundangler (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hihihi Tino wad meinst du oft ich am Tag am Rechner hänge? Ich sitze jeden Tag 13 Stunden an dem Mist. Beruflich und dann noch privat zu Hause ) Komischweise bekomme ich jetzt auch wieder die Benachrichtungsmail.


----------



## Tino (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



sundangler schrieb:


> Hihihi Tino wad meinst du oft ich am Tag am Rechner hänge? Ich sitze jeden Tag 13 Stunden an dem Mist. Beruflich und dann noch privat zu Hause ) Komischweise bekomme ich jetzt auch wieder die Benachrichtungsmail.




Na dann bist ja wieder voll informiert und kannst mal öfters reinschauen.#h


----------



## sundangler (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ich will jetzt auch mal verstärkt mit dem kalträuchern anfangen.

@Tino

Du hast auf Seite 4 geschrieben das du dir einen Sparbrand bauen lassen willst von 8x8 cm. Wenns nicht funzt willst du wieder deinen guten alten Eimer nehmen. Wie aber auf den späteren Bild zu sehen ist, benutzt du einen Sparbrand. Hast du ihn nun 8x8cm bauen lassen oder welche Maße hat er? Welche Maße hat dein Ofen?

LG Marco


----------



## Tino (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



sundangler schrieb:


> Ich will jetzt auch mal verstärkt mit dem kalträuchern anfangen.
> 
> @Tino
> 
> ...



Meinen Sparbrand hat unser Betriebsschlosser fürn Sixpack gebaut.
8x8 ist die Rauchspur und 40x27 cm die Platte wo drauf die Spur geschweisst ist.

Das untere Teil (Fuchs) ist 100x50x50 cm der aufgeschweißte Kessel (Rauchkammer) ist 120cm hoch und ca. 65 cm im Durchmesser.


----------



## sundangler (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

ja sauber. Dann müßte es von den Maßen her passen. Ich glaub mein Ofen hat fast die identischen. Dann werde ick mir mal solch einen Sparbrand bauen. Habe mir eben noch fix Räuchermehl gekauft.

Gruß Marco


----------



## Tino (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



sundangler schrieb:


> ja sauber. Dann müßte es von den Maßen her passen. Ich glaub mein Ofen hat fast die identischen. Dann werde ick mir mal solch einen Sparbrand bauen. Habe mir eben noch fix Räuchermehl gekauft.
> 
> Gruß Marco



Hab ich ein Glück,Marco.
Das Räuchermehl bekomme ich bedeutend billiger in Wismar anner Tanke.
20 kg oder sogar 25 kg für 8,50€ ,durch Zufall entdeckt.


----------



## sundangler (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ja das ist wirklich günstig. Dann kannste mir nächstesmal sogar ein Sack nach Stralsund schicken und ich würde dabei noch sparen )


----------



## Tino (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



sundangler schrieb:


> Ja das ist wirklich günstig. Dann kannste mir nächstesmal sogar ein Sack nach Stralsund schicken und ich würde dabei noch sparen )




Das können wir durchaus im Auge behalten.Ich wiege den nächsten mal und du machst dich schlau mit den Versandkosten.

Kein Problem


----------



## black oggy (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

hey räucher und angel auch sehr gerne und finde diese seite richtig klasse 
ich habe da so ein dip da fahren meine nachtbarn zum geräucherten fisch tierisch drauf ab. probiert den mal.
also ich nehme
1 becher quark 
1 becher sahne
1 schlangen gurke 
1 säuerlichen apfel
1 zwiebel
1 bund dill frisch oder tief gekühlt
  salz und pfeffer
die gurke schälen und entkernen und den apfel nur entkernen und dann beides mit der zwiebel richtig kleinschneiden am besten kleine würfel je kleiner desto besser
dann den quark mit der sahne vermischen und alles zugeben gurke apfel zwiebel dill schön vermischen und dann mit salz und pfeffer (am besten frisch gemahlen) abschmecken.


und eine stunde ruhen lassen


und dann zum fisch reichen mit toast oder bagette. 
ein gedicht.

und hier ist noch ein link da sind auch sehr tolle rezepte zum räuchern schaut euch mal um 

gruss heiko

http://www.forumromanum.de/member/forum/forum.php?USER=user_319192


----------



## sundangler (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Dein Dip hört sich lecker an. Werd ich mal im Auge behalten.


----------



## black oggy (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

ja mach das lohnt sich 
und wirklich gute arbeit von dir mit deinen räucher tips 
und laken 

ich habs bisher so gemacht 
ein kilo fisch = anderthalb liter wasser und 1 liter wasser 70 - 80 gramm salz

also wenn ich 2 kg fisch habe nehme ich 3 liter wasser und 210 biss 240 gramm salz je nach geschmack 

kommt aber ungefähr gleich mit deiner tabelle


----------



## Big Man (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

So nun will ich meine ersten Ergebnisse von der Netzbrustfront vermelden.

Ich habe jetzt die Brüste zum trocknen ins Netz gesteckt.:q Jetzt hängen ein dutzend Brüste auf der Leine.

Die hängen jetzt im Vorraum zum Dachboden das ist es Kalt aber kein Frost. Ich dachte Frost wäre sicher nicht gut.


Die Netze habe ich vom Fachhändler Meterware. Aber Teurer als im I-Net. Deshalb habe ich die auch gleich dort nachbestellt.

Da ich die Netze erst später hatte habe ich sie ohne gepökelt und dann erst eingenetzt. Jetzt noch 2 Tage trocknen und dann in den Rauch. Heute muss ich noch einen Sparbrand basteln. Da mein Ofen rund ist werde ich es mit ´ner Spirale versuchen.

Das Ergebnis vom Sparbrand und dem räuchern werde ich dann hier einstellen. Ich weiß nur nicht ob alle Brüste die Reifephase erreichen werden.


----------



## Tino (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Big Man schrieb:


> So nun will ich meine ersten Ergebnisse von der Netzbrustfront vermelden.
> 
> Ich habe jetzt die Brüste zum trocknen ins Netz gesteckt.:q Jetzt hängen ein dutzend Brüste auf der Leine.
> 
> ...




Hallo Big Man

Seeeehr schön anzusehen.Kannst ja doch mit Brüsten ümm.


----------



## Big Man (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

So jetzt noch schnell meine Aktion mit dem Sparbrand.

War mal schnell beim Biber und habe mir eine Gitter 50X25 geholt. Dank Geometrie und etwas logischen denken wurde mein Plan geändert und das Ding nicht rund. Nach optimaler Ausnutzung des Material, waren mit hilfe des Dremels (Miniflex) und ein bischen Bindedrat der Sparbrand im Handumdrehen fertig. Der Schlachtbedarf hat auch blitzschnell geliefert. Damit konnti ich Sonntag loslegen. 
Mein Sparbrand räucherte über 12 h und war auch nicht vollständig abgebrand. Da ich die Brüste aber nicht über nacht draußen hängen lassen wollte habe ich nach fast 13 h abgebrochen.
Jetzt noch meine Bastelanleitung und Fotos sowie eine Frage.
Ich habe auch noch Erle zum räucher, es langt aber nur für einmal. Sollte ich das Mehl zwischendurch wechseln oder lieber nicht. Alo 1 mal Buch 1mal Erle und dann wieder Buch?


----------



## sundangler (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Dein Sparbrand sieht super aus. Ich denke mal, wenn du 3 Räuchergänge machen willst und einen davon mit Erle, wirst du wohl keinen Unterschied rausschmecken. Übrigens hat hausschlachtebedarf.de bei mir auch schon geliefert. Sehr schnell die Jungs.
*
*


----------



## Big Man (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Danke für das Kompliment. Ja die Jungs sind wirklich schnell und Preisgünstig.
Ich habe noch einen Frage. Stört der Frost beim räuchern oder ist das unerheblich?


----------



## sundangler (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Nun ja ,ich bin auch nicht der Kalträucherprofi, aber ich weiß das Frost im Ofen nicht herrschen sollte. Manche Leute stellen sich ein großes Teelicht mit rein und es gibt auch welche die eine 60Watt Glühbirne mitreinhängen. Hauptsache ein wenig Plusgrade.


----------



## Tino (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Big Man schrieb:


> Danke für das Kompliment. Ja die Jungs sind wirklich schnell und Preisgünstig.
> Ich habe noch einen Frage. Stört der Frost beim räuchern oder ist das unerheblich?




Hallo Big Man

*:vik:Es wiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiird!!!*:vik:

Bei leichtem Frost kannst du räuchern.
Hauptsache dein Ofen sackt nicht in die Minusgrade in der Rauchkammer.
Räuchere am Tag,nachts das Fleisch aus dem Ofen nehmen.Häng es nicht zu warm weg,da es sonst zu schnell trocknet und dann aussen hart wird.Wenn das passiert kann dein Fleisch keine Raucharomen über die Poren aufnehmen und braucht ewig zum reifen.

Achte auf Kondenswasser im Ofen.Wenn du glücklicher Kondenswasserbesitzer geworden bist, pack dir Küchenkrepp über deine Querstangen,an die dein Fleisch hängt.


----------



## Big Man (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Heute früh -15° so ein Mist.
Also schnell vor dem Auf arbeit fahren Sparbrand gefüllt, 2 Teelichter rein und anbrennen wollen. Der blöde Brenner eingefroren. Nach diesen Startschwierigkeiten doch noch das Mehl zum glimmen gebracht.
Jetzt ruft meine Frau an der Rauch ist aus. Also 2. Versuch 1 Teelicht und neuer Zündversuch. Mal sehen wie es in einer Stunde aussieht.
Ich hoffe es ist nicht ganz so schlimm wenn die Pausen dazwischen mal ein Tag länger sind. Im Trockenraum sind es so ca. 5-10° (+).

Aber ich lass mich vom Frost nicht abschrecken.


----------



## sundangler (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Na viel Glück. Da bin ich ja mal gespannt.


----------



## Tino (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Moin Big Man

Das macht überhaupt nichts wenn du etwas länger aussetzt mit dem räuchern.
Ich habe das letzte mal zwischen Weihn. und Silvester räuchern können.
Solange müssen meine Kümmelschinken in der Waschküche hängen und warten.


----------



## Big Man (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

So Rückruf erfolgte mit einem Teelicht raucht auch das Mehl. War wohl doch eine Frage des Sauerstoffs.
Am Freitag soll es ja milder werden. Drückt mir die Daumen.


----------



## sundangler (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

So Paket von hausschlachtebedarf.de ausgepackt. Nachher gehts an den Bau des Sparbrandes und morgen wird gepökelt.

http://img46.*ih.us/img46/3870/d303493.jpg


----------



## Eur0 (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

und wie ich sehe immer ein Eiskratzer fürs Auto mit bei 
Ich hatte leztens sogar 2 Gelbe bekommen


----------



## sundangler (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

So viel geschafft in den letzten 24 Stunden. Ich hoffe der Sparbrand wird in ca. 10 Tagen sein bestes geben. Vielen vielen Dank an Tinos Zeit meine PN´s zu beantworten. Ich habe den Sparbrand nun doch 6x6 cm gebaut. Abschneiden kann man immer noch wenn er nicht funktionieren sollte. Entschuldigt die Sparbrandbilder. Die wurden mit meinem Iphone gemacht.

http://img51.*ih.us/i/img0062g.jpg/http://img51.*ih.us/img51/4287/img0062g.jpg

http://img25.*ih.us/img25/221/img0063ig.jpg

Dann machte ich mich heute ans pökeln. Vorgenommen habe ich mir 1,7kg Hähnchenbrust und 900 gramm Schweinenacken zu pökeln. Die Zutaten für die Hähnchentitten hatte ich zusammen und massierte sie schön von allen Seiten ein.

http://img34.*ih.us/img34/1025/d303498.jpg

http://img690.*ih.us/img690/9584/d303501.jpg

http://img34.*ih.us/img34/1498/d303502.jpg

Ich dachte mir, wenn ich schon einmal bei bin, dann mach ich gleich zu Testzwecken einen Nackenschinken. Also los und ein Stück 900 gr Schweinenacken gekauft und in die Apotheke Ascorbinsäure erstanden. Alles liegt jetzt im Kühlschrank und wird jetzt alle 2 Tage gewendet. In 6-7 Tagen sehen wir uns wieder.

http://img690.*ih.us/img690/3078/d303503.jpg

Zutaten für den ca 1kg Nackenschinken:

47 gr NPS
2gr Traubenzucker und 2gr normaler Zucker
0,5 gr Ascorbinsäure
10 gr Gewürzmischung bestehend aus:
schwarzer Pfeffer grob gemahlen
Koriander gemahlen
Wacholderbeeren
Knoblauch Granulat
Rosabeeren
Lorbeerblätter



Bis die Tage euer Marco


----------



## kaipiranja (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

@sundanlger

...klasse Bilder, bin mal gespannt wie es bei dir wird, bin selber auch fleissig am Informationen sammeln was das Schinkenmachen an geht...

...dabei sind schon einige Rezepte und Informationen aus den alten Tagen zusammen gekommen. Leider gibt es aber immer wieder Unklarheiten weil in fast allen Rezepten Salpeter verwendet wird und mir immer noch nicht ganz klar ist ob die Rezepte auch ohne funktionieren.

Zwar wird immer wieder gesagt das Salpeter an sich kaum Wirkung beim Haltbarmachen hat - sondern mehr auf die Farbe des Fleisches...

...an dieser Stelle auch mal eine Frage zu deiner Ascorbinsäure, wozu dient diese !?


Viel Glück mit deinem Schinken, Gruss, Kai


----------



## sundangler (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ascorbinsäure ist Vitamin C und dient zum haltbarmachen. Schaue mal auf deine Lebensmittel zu Hause nach. Da ist fast überall Ascorbinsäure drine.


----------



## black oggy (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

was die farbe angeht da nehme ich braunen zucker und kein salpeter


----------



## kaipiranja (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

...ok wieder etwas dazu gelernt, nochmal gelesen und noch einen positiven Effekt von Ascorbinsäure gefunden, es verhindert auch die Entstehung von Nitrosaminen

Werde es mir auch besorgen!

Gruß, Kai


----------



## Tino (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hier noch zwei neue halbe Nacken mit einer Versuchsgewürzmischung.


Nordischer Kräuternacken werde ich diese Art der Schinken mal nennen.

Gewürzmischung für 1 kg Fleisch

-25g NPS
-10g Traubenzucker
-10g schwarzer Pfeffer
-10g Kräuter der Provence
-5 g Wacholderbeeren
-2 g Koriander
-1 g Piment
-1 g Nelken
-4   Lorbeerblätter
-2   Knoblauchzehen

Nach der Massage ab in die Tüten,Luft abgesaugt und dann in den Kühlschrank.

Hier das Fotoshooting der beiden
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



























Die bleiben jetzt 14 Tage im Kühlschrank, dann 3-4 Tage zum durchbrennen aufhängen und dann ab in den Rauch.
14 Tage reifen lassen, dann aufessen und nach Wunsch das ganze nochmal.


----------



## C.K. (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



> Die bleiben jetzt 14 Tage im Kühlschrank, dann 3-4 Tage zum durchbrennen aufhängen und dann ab in den Rauch



Wässerst Du das Fleisch nicht?


----------



## Tino (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



C.K. schrieb:


> Wässerst Du das Fleisch nicht?



Ich wässer nicht.Ich nehme ja nur geringe Salzmengen, das ich nicht wässern muss.


----------



## phun (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Moin Moin liebe Bordies!!

Bin neu hir im Bord hab mir allerdings schon diverse Beitrage durchgelesen und will mich demnächst auch mal an die Schinkenherstellung rantrauen  . Bisher hab ich nur Fisch sprich Forellen und Aale geräuchert ,allerdings habe ich mich am wochenende mal an ein Hühnchen und 3 Schweinerippen probiert hir die Ergebnisse 

Habe das Fleisch 2 Tage in lake eingelegt
Zutaten: 90G Salz pro Liter
             Senf körner
             Weißer Pfeffer
             pro Liter Wasser einen TL Zücker 
             2 Knoblauchzehen

Räucherzeit: 1,5 std garen 90-100 C
                  2,5 räuchern 50-70 C

Geschmacklich war das Hühnchen super, die Rippchen muss ich allerdings demnächst nur einen Tag einlegen.


----------



## Tino (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Der Vogel wird definitiv nachgebaut.
Sieht sehr sehr lecker aus der Piepmatz.


----------



## sundangler (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hab heute einfach nur zum Test meinen selbstgebauten Sparbrand angezündet. Nach 3 Stunden räuchert der immer noch und nach meiner Einschätzung reicht der für 9-11 Stunden.

http://img191.*ih.us/img191/9770/p1010159q.jpg

http://img200.*ih.us/img200/7313/p1010158y.jpg


----------



## Tino (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Sieht sehr gut aus, Marco.


----------



## sundangler (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Kacke zu früh gefreut. Der Sparbrand ging nach 4 Stunden aus. Genau am Knick. Ich vermute das zu wenig Luftzufuhr am Rand war, da mein Sparbrand bündig mit der Ofenwand abgeschlossen hatte. Ich habe heute den Sparbrand verkürzt und unterfüttert, so das nun von unten und von den Seiten Luft ran kommt. Morgen ist erneutest Testräuchern. Der Schweinenacken ist richtig schön fest schon geworden und riecht unglaublich lecker, genauso wie die Hähnchenbrust.

http://img442.*ih.us/img442/6396/p1010163w.jpg


----------



## Tino (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Das wird Marco.


----------



## phun (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Bin auch dabei mir einen zu bauen ich glaub sogar aus dem gleichen Material wie du sunder


----------



## phun (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

So hir mal meine Kombi lasst mal ein paar Meinugen regnen


----------



## C.K. (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



> und will mich demnächst auch mal an die Schinkenherstellung rantrauen



Das mache ich schon länger, muss sagen es gibt nichts besseres! Ist vor allen ein beliebtes Mitbringsel wenn man auf Besuch ist.


----------



## Tino (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



phun schrieb:


> So hir mal meine Kombi lasst mal ein paar Meinugen regnen



Wenn der gut zieht,was willste mehr.

Praktisch das er auseinander zu nehmen ist.

#6#6#6


----------



## Tino (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



C.K. schrieb:


> Das mache ich schon länger, muss sagen es gibt nichts besseres! Ist vor allen ein beliebtes Mitbringsel wenn man auf Besuch ist.





Zu Weihnachten braucht man sich keine Gedanken um Geschenke machen und man weiss was man isst.


----------



## sundangler (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



phun schrieb:


> So hir mal meine Kombi lasst mal ein paar Meinugen regnen



Sieht gefährlich aus  aber Hauptsache der Rauch steigt auch nach oben. Aber auf Temperaturen wirst du damit nicht kommen.


----------



## phun (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Dieser Teil is ja auch nur zum kalträuchern gedacht wenn ich heiss räucher benutze ich nur die tonne  Das LOCh verschliesse ich dann einfach mit dem stück VA


----------



## sundangler (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Das ist mir schon klar aber ich meinte damit nur das du bei Minusgraden damit nichts erreichst. Wie hälst du den Garraum im Frostsicherin Bereich?


----------



## phun (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Das ist ne gute frage  die ich mir nochmal durchn kopf gehen lassen muss


----------



## sundangler (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

So neuer Stand. Heute nach 6 Tagen Pökelzeit habe ich den Titten wieder was zum anziehen gegeben. Sie riechen jetzt schon köstlich. Nun hängen sie zum durchbrennen in der Kälte auf dem Dachboden und ich denke Sonntagabend oder Montagabend gehen sie zum erstenmal in den Rauch. Mein veränderter Sparbrand brennt jetzt bestens. Den Nackenschinken lass ich noch 3-4 Tage pökeln.

Nach 6 Tagen pökeln

http://img718.*ih.us/img718/833/d303528.jpg

125er KG Rohr als Netzhilfe. Ist übrigens ein 20er Netz und macht sich bestens auf dem 125er Rohr

http://img263.*ih.us/img263/8338/d303529.jpg

Wieder angezogen. Die Enden wurden mit Wurstgarn verknotet.

http://img651.*ih.us/img651/9098/d303530.jpg


----------



## jogibaer1996 (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

moin.
was hast du denn noch an deinem Sparbrand gemacht?
Grüße
Jogibaer


----------



## Tino (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



jogibaer1996 schrieb:


> moin.
> was hast du denn noch an deinem Sparbrand gemacht?
> Grüße
> Jogibaer




Marco hat ihn etwas höher gesetzt damit auch von unten Luft rankommt.
Brennt jetzt besser durch.


----------



## sundangler (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Jo genau. Genauer gesagt habe ich unter jeder Schenkellänge ein U-förmiges Stück aus Draht gelegt. Damit bin ich jetzt hochzufrieden.


----------



## toschi. (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hier ein paar Fotos von meiner zweiten Räucher Aktion :m

Nun ist der Frost aber leider leer, waren die letzten 4 Zander + 2 Hechtfilets 

Lagen 12 Stunden in reiner Salzlake, danach 20min bei 120C° gegart und wiederum 2 Stunden im Rauch.Goldgelb und saftig :l

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## sundangler (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Sieht sehr lecker aus. Guten Appetit.


----------



## jogibaer1996 (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

so... jetzt hängen 1  1/2 putenbrüste im Rauch... heute abend gibts  dann auch Bilder.
Allerdings räucher ich die nicht kalt, sondern heiß, weil ich kein grobes Räuchermehl zum Kalträuchern hatte.

Grüße
Jogibaer


----------



## zimba (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Neidig betrachte ich die Bilder. Geht es auch im TRO heiß? Natürlich kleinere Stücke.Gutes Weiterräuchern im Jahr 2010!


----------



## zimba (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Neidig auf das Ergebnis. Kann dies auch heiß und kleinere Stücke im TRO geräuchert werden?


----------



## Tino (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



zimba schrieb:


> Neidig auf das Ergebnis. Kann dies auch heiß und kleinere Stücke im TRO geräuchert werden?



Ich denke ja,da die Dinger ja fürs heissräuchern gedacht sind.


----------



## Big Man (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

So habe jetzt auch den "Kümmelschinken" angesetzt. Bilder kommen noch.

@Tino hast du die Nordischen Kräuterlinge einvakuumiert damit es schneller geht?


----------



## sundangler (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

So die Hähnchenbrüste waren gestern für 8 Stunden im Rauch hängen seit 10 Stunden wieder im Keller und wandern heute wieder in den Rauch. Den Nackenschinken habe ich gestern 4 Stunden gewässert und zum durchbrennen aufgehängt.

http://img704.*ih.us/img704/1792/d303560.jpg

http://img64.*ih.us/img64/7648/d303563.jpg


----------



## sundangler (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Huch habe gerade erfahren das ich einen Fehler gemacht habe beim Nackenschinken. Erst durchbrennen lassen dann Wässern.
Egal wird trotzdem schmecken denke ich.


----------



## Tino (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Big Man schrieb:


> So habe jetzt auch den "Kümmelschinken" angesetzt. Bilder kommen noch.
> 
> @Tino hast du die Nordischen Kräuterlinge einvakuumiert damit es schneller geht?




Den Nordischen Kräuternacken hab ich wegen Platzmangel vakumiert.Für zwei halbe Nacken eine Plastebox zu nehmen wäre zu viel des Guten.
Ich lasse sie auch 14 Tage vakumiert pökeln.Da bin ich mir sicher mit wenig Salz trotzdem durchgepökelt zu haben.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ich möchte dieses Jahr anfangen Fische zu räuchern.Habe davon aber 0,0 Ahnung...
Könntet Ihr mir bitte helfen.
Was brauche ich für eine vernünftige Grundausstattung.
Welche Räucheröfen könnt Ihr empfehlen?Was brauche ich sonst noch alles zur Grundausstattung. Gibt es ein vernünftiges Buch über räuchern?


Vielen Dank im voraus

Stefan


----------



## aal60 (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> Ich möchte dieses Jahr anfangen Fische zu räuchern.Habe davon aber 0,0 Ahnung...
> Könntet Ihr mir bitte helfen.
> Was brauche ich für eine vernünftige Grundausstattung.
> Welche Räucheröfen könnt Ihr empfehlen?Was brauche ich sonst noch alles zur Grundausstattung. Gibt es ein vernünftiges Buch über räuchern?
> ...



Hallo Stefan,

Dann fang ich mal an:

- Scharfes spitzes Messer zum schlachten und entfernen
der Kiemen
- Zahnbürste oder Löffel zum entfernen der Niere

- Plastiktüten zum Einfrieren 5l max vier Forellen Flach

- Wanne oder Curverbox zum kurzzeitigen Aufbewahren, auftauen und Einlegen in der Lake

-Waage zum Salz (keinJodsalz) abwiegen und 10Liter Eimer und großen Kochlöffel mit Loch zum Anrühren der Lake
- Gewürze

-Papierhaushaltstücher zum Abtrocknen 

- Haken ich verwende Kehlhaken, Stangen und Böcke zum
aufhängen, abkühlen + trocknen der Fische

- Einweg-Handschuhe

- Räucherofen, Thermometer, Fettpfanne, Feuerkasten, Abdeckblech

- AXT, Schüppe, Feuerzange, Buchenholz, Buchenspäne
Feuerzeug, Lötlampe zum Anzünden
- Wachholderbeeren + Zweige

-Uhr

- Tüten zum Verpacken, am besten Vakuumverschweißen
   Filzschreiber zum Beschriften Datum

- Geduld und Guten Hunger


----------



## sundangler (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> Ich möchte dieses Jahr anfangen Fische zu räuchern.Habe davon aber 0,0 Ahnung...
> Könntet Ihr mir bitte helfen.
> Was brauche ich für eine vernünftige Grundausstattung.
> Welche Räucheröfen könnt Ihr empfehlen?Was brauche ich sonst noch alles zur Grundausstattung. Gibt es ein vernünftiges Buch über räuchern?
> ...



Hallo Stefan

Ich würde wenn man noch gar keine Ausstattung hat und Ahnung mit einem Tischräucherofen anfangen.


----------



## leopard_afrika (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

mit nem tro anfangen? da lernt man doch nix bei vom räuchern!
gut, bei den paar fischen, die stefan neben hsv, eintrittskartensammelei und skat nur fangen kann,...:vik:
ich würde teletonne oder noch besser badeofen empfehlen.#6


----------



## aal60 (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Und Bücher gibt es reichlich, wobei Rehborn zu empfehlen.


----------



## Big Man (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

So nun mein erstes Ergebnis von den Hühnertitten.
Sie sind fertig und lecker, aber auch richtig hart und zum teil auch salzig. Wie ich jetzt lese habt ihr die nach dem Durchbrennen gewässert.
Kann es sein, das es daran liegt das ich sie nicht gewässert habe und wenn ja wie lange wird gewässert. Reicht hier ein kurzes abspülen oder richtig ins Wasser um das überschüssige Salz zu entziehen, was ja der Sinn aus meiner Sicht wäre.

Die Bilder folgen noch auch von meinem 2. Projekt. Ich bin etwas in Stretsch


----------



## Tino (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Big Man schrieb:


> So nun mein erstes Ergebnis von den Hühnertitten.
> Sie sind fertig und lecker, aber auch richtig hart und zum teil auch salzig. Wie ich jetzt lese habt ihr die nach dem Durchbrennen gewässert.
> Kann es sein, das es daran liegt das ich sie nicht gewässert habe und wenn ja wie lange wird gewässert. Reicht hier ein kurzes abspülen oder richtig ins Wasser um das überschüssige Salz zu entziehen, was ja der Sinn aus meiner Sicht wäre.
> 
> Die Bilder folgen noch auch von meinem 2. Projekt. Ich bin etwas in Stretsch



Hast du sie nach dem von mir hier reingestellten Rezept gepökelt?
Oder hast du die Salzmenge verändert?


----------



## jogibaer1996 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Moin zusammen @Stefan:
Also, ich bin auch ein relativ ,,frischer Räucherling''. Angefangen habe ich mit einer unbenutzen Farbtonne (ca. 45 Liter), die ich auf'n Elektrogrill bzw. über's Feuer gestellt habe. Diese Konsturktion kommtallerdings recht schnell an ihre Grenzen (z.B. kann man nur sehr kleine Fische räuchern). Dennoch waren die Ergebnisse sowohl für die Eigenbau-Tonne als auch für meine ersten Räuchergänge völlig akzeptabel. (Fotos kann ich vielleicht später posten, im Moment habe ich jedoch einen Fehler im System oder so)

Dann habe ich einen Räucherofen der Firma Peetz geschenkt bekommen und zwar das Modell 52001 ( hier ) der wird mit E-Heizung betrieben und der Umgang ist im Gegensatz zum Ofen mit Dierektem System (z.B. ein mit Holz Betriebener ofen in dem mit Holz gleichzeitig geheizt und geräuchert wird) ziemlich simpel. z.Zt. sammel ich mit dem Peetzer-Ofen meine ersten Erfahrungen, wobei ich von einigen Boardies durch Tipps kräftig unterstützt werde (viele Dank dafür)
Diesen Ofen kann ich deshalb nur empfehlen, auch wenn der Preis (ca. 100-130 € für einen Neuling exkl. E-Heizung) doch recht happig ist.
Aber die Ergebnisse sind super und das Räuchern macht viel Spaß.

Schreib mal, wie du dich entschieden hast.

Viele Grüße und gut Rauch!

Jogibaer


----------



## Tino (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo zusammen

Hier ein Zwischenbericht vom *Nordischen Kräuternacken.*
Ich hab sie heute aus dem Vakuum befreit,dann gut abgewaschen.(14 tägige Pökeldauer)
Ich kann jetzt schon sagen das beide fantastisch geduftet haben.#6

*Jetzt kommt noch ein Erstversuch.*

Beide Schinken werde ich zusammen mit ca. 200 ml Rotwein noch mal für ca. 7 Tage vakumieren und im Kühlschrank durchziehen lassen.


----------



## Big Man (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Tino schrieb:


> Hast du sie nach dem von mir hier reingestellten Rezept gepökelt?
> Oder hast du die Salzmenge verändert?



Ich habe genau die Menge genommen wie sie im Rezept stand. Es war sogar etwas mehr Hühnerbrüste.
Es kann aber sein das es ein oder 2 Tage länger drin war und wie gesagt habe ich Sie nicht nach dem durchbrennen gewässert.
Aber lecker sind sie trotzdem.
Nächste Woche habe ich Urlaub da kann ich Bilder machen.


----------



## Tino (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Big Man schrieb:


> Ich habe genau die Menge genommen wie sie im Rezept stand. Es war sogar etwas mehr Hühnerbrüste.
> Es kann aber sein das es ein oder 2 Tage länger drin war und wie gesagt habe ich Sie nicht nach dem durchbrennen gewässert.
> Aber lecker sind sie trotzdem.
> Nächste Woche habe ich Urlaub da kann ich Bilder machen.




Laut dem Rezept sind das 35 gr.NPS auf 1,6 kg Fleisch.
Das kann garnicht zu salzig sein.Versteh ich nicht.
Hast du so einen empfindlichen Gaumen?:q

Ich habe auch nicht gewässert,das macht man nur wenn man mit viel NPS pökelt um das Salz wieder rauszubekommen.


----------



## sundangler (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

So die Hähnchenbrüste waren jetzt 4mal im Rauch für je 9 Stunden. Heute wurden sie angeschnitten. Ich muss sagen das sie wirklich sehr lecker sind! Wiederholungsgefahr!!!! Der Nackenschinken muss noch 2mal in den Rauch aber im Moment komme ich wegen dem Schnee nicht in den Garten. Bei uns in Mecklenburg Vorpommern geht im Moment die Welt unter. :grin:

http://img502.*ih.us/img502/4645/d303572.jpg

http://img121.*ih.us/img121/1888/d303612.jpg


----------



## Tino (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Gut gemacht Marco.
Sehen sehr gut aus und ich weiß ja wie die Dinger schmecken.
Auf frischem Brot einfach köstlich.

:vik:Gratulation zum ''Ersten'' Mal.:vik:


PS:waren deine zu salzig? 

Dem Big Man waren sie zu salzig,was ich nicht verstehen kann.


----------



## Big Man (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Tino schrieb:


> Gut gemacht Marco.
> Sehen sehr gut aus und ich weiß ja wie die Dinger schmecken.
> Auf frischem Brot einfach köstlich.
> 
> ...



Hallo Tino,

ich habs wohl ein bisschen plöd formuliert. Es sind nur einige kleine Stellen, meist in Falten wo es salzig ist. Die Dinger sind richtig lecker nur Steinhart. Selbst mit meinem guten Messern habe ich Probleme dünne Scheiben abzuschneiden. Aber seht selber wie die Teile aussehen.
hier die Bilder, auf von meinem 2. Projekt. Die gehen am Wochenende in den Rauch.

@Sundangler

Deine Hühnertitten sehen perfekt aus. Glückwunsch


----------



## sundangler (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Also meine waren perfekt von Salzgehalt. Zart schon fasst zu zart.

@Big Man

Deine Titten sehen mir aus als wenn du beim durchbrennen ne Luftfeuchte von 1 % hattest |uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## Tino (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Big Man schrieb:


> Hallo Tino,
> 
> ich habs wohl ein bisschen plöd formuliert. Es sind nur einige kleine Stellen, meist in Falten wo es salzig ist. Die Dinger sind richtig lecker nur Steinhart. Selbst mit meinem guten Messern habe ich Probleme dünne Scheiben abzuschneiden. Aber seht selber wie die Teile aussehen.
> hier die Bilder, auf von meinem 2. Projekt. Die gehen am Wochenende in den Rauch.
> ...


----------



## Big Man (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Danke erst mal für die Tipps.
Das mit der Luftfeuchtigkeit kan ich nicht sagen aber ich denke nicht. Zu warm kann es eigentlich auch nicht sein, da der Raum nicht geheizt und der Vorraum zum eiskalten Dachboden ist. Auf dem Dachboden wollte ich sie nicht hängen, wegen dem Frost.
Die Temperatur würde ich auf gefühlte 8°-10° schätzen.

Was wäre denn ideal an Luftfeuchtigkeit und Temperatur.


----------



## Tino (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Big Man schrieb:


> Danke erst mal für die Tipps.
> Das mit der Luftfeuchtigkeit kan ich nicht sagen aber ich denke nicht. Zu warm kann es eigentlich auch nicht sein, da der Raum nicht geheizt und der Vorraum zum eiskalten Dachboden ist. Auf dem Dachboden wollte ich sie nicht hängen, wegen dem Frost.
> Die Temperatur würde ich auf gefühlte 8°-10° schätzen.
> 
> Was wäre denn ideal an Luftfeuchtigkeit und Temperatur.




Was ideal ist weiss ich auch nicht.Ich hänge mein Fleisch in die Waschküche.Kalter Raum mit fast Aussentemperaturen,aber frostsicher.
Fenster auf Kipp und fertig.(Luftaustausch)
Wie lange hast du sie zum durchbrennen und trocknen hingehängt?
Das kann ja nur zu lange gewesen sein.


----------



## sundangler (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

*Was für ein Erfolg! *Der Nackenschinken ist ein voller Erfolg geworden. Er schmeckt für unseren Geschmack perfekt und hat auch die richtige Konsistenz. Aber seht selbst!

http://img7.*ih.us/img7/306/d303615.jpg


----------



## OssiEde (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

@Big Men

Ich glaube deinen Fehler gefunden zu Haben. Habe mir die Bilder von deinen Hüner - Brüsten mal näher angeschaut und es sieht so aus, dass du sie nach dem pökeln nicht abgewaschen hast und sie mit dem Gewürzmantel geräuchert hast. Und dann werden sie nach meinen Erfahrungen sehr hart. Vieleicht liegt es nur daran.

@Alle

Super Tread:m
Sieht echt lecker aus was ihr da zaubert. Bin schon beim Bestellen der Zutaten und werde die Woche eure Rezepte mal ausprobieren. Fragen kommen bestimmt.|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## Tino (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



OssiEde schrieb:


> @Big Men
> 
> Ich glaube deinen Fehler gefunden zu Haben. Habe mir die Bilder von deinen Hüner - Brüsten mal näher angeschaut und es sieht so aus, dass du sie nach dem pökeln nicht abgewaschen hast und sie mit dem Gewürzmantel geräuchert hast. Und dann werden sie nach meinen Erfahrungen sehr hart. Vieleicht liegt es nur daran.
> 
> ...


----------



## OssiEde (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Von mir auch mal ein Rezept für Fische

Wenn es mal schneller gehen soll.

Beliebige Wassermenge, eben soviel wie man braucht, so dass die Fische gut schwimmen. Und dann soviel Salz rein wie das Wasser aufnehmen kann. Gesättigte Lösung.(Bis das Salz am Grund sich nicht mehr auflöst.) Ja und dann kommen die Fische rein. Für ca. 2 Stunden. Geschmackssache---je länger desto salziger und umgekehrt.

Habe damit schon Heringe, Hornhechte und Flundern sehr lecker zubereitet. Morgens geangelt und Abends lecker verspeist. 

Beispiel 10l Wasser 2Kg Salz das passtungefair.

PS: Flundern nicht ganz zu lange 1,5h reichen auch.


----------



## OssiEde (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Das ist definitiv nicht der Fehler.Ich habe meine ersten Brüste auch mit den Gewürzen innen durchgebrannt und auch geräuchert.
Alles bestens.

Meiner Meinung nach zu schnell (zu warm getrocknet) getrocknet.

Sundangler hat sie auch nach dem von mir hier reingestellten Rezept und Vorgehensweise gemacht wie ich sie beim ersten mal gemacht habe.

Das Ergebnis siehst du ja selber.[/QUOTE]

Stimmt

Habe nochmal zurückgeklickt und deine Brüste haben das Gewürz auch noch dran. Aber beim Sundangler sind die Brüste abgewaschen, sehen zumindestens so aus.

Naja war auch nur nen Tipp.

Das Rezept hört sich übrigen sehr lecker an und werde es auch ausprobieren.


----------



## Tino (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Stimmt

Habe nochmal zurückgeklickt und deine Brüste haben das Gewürz auch noch dran. Aber beim Sundangler sind die Brüste abgewaschen, sehen zumindestens so aus.

Naja war auch nur nen Tipp.

Das Rezept hört sich übrigen sehr lecker an und werde es auch ausprobieren.[/QUOTE]

Das schmeckt auch Hammermässig,Ede.
Dem Sundangler gab ich den Tip die Brüste erst ins Netz zu stecken und dann erst mit der Gewürzmischung einzureiben.
Ich hab sie überall gewürzt und dann erst in die Netze gesteckt und somit waren auch innen Gewürze was mir nicht sehr geschmeckt hat,da die Gewürze sehr dominant waren.
Man hat die Gewürze zu deutlich herausgeschmeckt.


----------



## OssiEde (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

:mDanke gut zu wissen.:m

Habe gerade alle Zutaten bestellt.

Aber wo bekomme ich günstig Räuchermehl her?

An der besagten Tanke komme ich nicht vorbei.


----------



## sundangler (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Tino bekommt es an seiner Tanke günstiger aber ich hab's bei Ebay gekauft. Gib mal bei Ebay Toprauch ein. Ich nutze das 750-2000er und bin hochzufrieden damit!

@Tino

Man ist mein Schinken lecker. Ich werde wieder soviel NPS nehmen und 4 Stunden Wässern. Wir wollen nächstes Wochenende insgesamt 14kg Schinken machen. Vakuumierer ist schon fast bestellt! Dann hab ich das ganze Jahr genug. Welchen Vakuumierer hast du dir gekauft? Ich wollte mir den Foodsaver 550 oder Caso VC44 holen. Die sollen laut Testbericht aus dem Grillsportvereinforum sehr sehr gut sein.


----------



## OssiEde (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Danke schön. 

Die Bestellung geht heute noch raus.
Werde meine Räucheraktion auch mal dokumentieren. Und bei Gelegenheit ein paar Bilder mit reinstellen. 

Den Schinken werde ich auch noch mit ausprobieren. Der sieht echt lecker aus.

Und das ist echt ein toller Zeitvertreib. Solange meine Angelreviere eingefroren sind.


----------



## sundangler (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Haha wir wollen natürlich immer Bilder sehen!


----------



## Tino (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



sundangler schrieb:


> Tino bekommt es an seiner Tanke günstiger aber ich hab's bei Ebay gekauft. Gib mal bei Ebay Toprauch ein. Ich nutze das 750-2000er und bin hochzufrieden damit!
> 
> @Tino
> 
> Man ist mein Schinken lecker. Ich werde wieder soviel NPS nehmen und 4 Stunden Wässern. Wir wollen nächstes Wochenende insgesamt 14kg Schinken machen. Vakuumierer ist schon fast bestellt! Dann hab ich das ganze Jahr genug. Welchen Vakuumierer hast du dir gekauft? Ich wollte mir den Foodsaver 550 oder Caso VC44 holen. Die sollen laut Testbericht aus dem Grillsportvereinforum sehr sehr gut sein.




Hallo Marco

Ich besitze den Caso VC 44 und bin richtig zufrieden.
Für das Geld und mein Einsatzgebiet absolut top.
Bei genaueren Fragen haste ja meine Nr.


----------



## sundangler (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Jo genau der ist auch nun in der engeren Wahl. Ich will mein Kumpel mal fragen ob wir zusammenlegen wollen.


----------



## jogibaer1996 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

wegen des mehles... ich bekomme von meinem cousin jetzt ein paar säcke voll räuchermehl und späne. der ist handwerkslehrer in einer schule und er hat mir gesagt, dass die die nächste zeit nur mit reiner Buche arbeiten, und meinte, er könnte mir ein paar säcke bringen.
ansonsten gibt es doch bestimmt auch tischler oder schreiner-betriebe, die späne und mehl zur genüge haben, oder? also natürlich nur, wenns reine buche ist, press-span wäre nicht so super :q ansonsten, das mehl von toprauch ist auch super. 

Grüße
Jonas


----------



## OssiEde (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

So dann fangen wir mal an.
Die Zutaten sind da und am Wochenende geht es dann los.
Werde Freitag nach Dienst gleich los zum Fleischer und ein paar schöne Stücken aussuchen.


----------



## sundangler (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Lag kein Geschenk mitbei? |kopfkrat
Viel Glück und immer schön Fotos machen. Auch mal ne Auflösung höher 

LG Marco


----------



## OssiEde (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Doch Doch!!!
Der gleiche Schaber wie bei Dir.

Aber nur in Rot!


----------



## sundangler (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

@Tino

Was macht dein Erstversuch mit dem Rotwein? 7 Tage sind schon längst rum!! :vik:


----------



## Tino (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



sundangler schrieb:


> @Tino
> 
> Was macht dein Erstversuch mit dem Rotwein? 7 Tage sind schon längst rum!! :vik:



Die waren statt 7 Tage jetzt 10 Tage in Rotwein vakumiert.
Die hab ich gestern aus der Tüte rausgeholt und zum durchbrennen und trocknen in die Waschküche gehängt.

*Beide rochen fantastisch!!!*

Anfang nächster Woche werde ich wohl räuchern.
Dann gibt es Bilder.


----------



## OssiEde (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

@ Tino und Sundangler

Hallo Leute

habe mir mal eure Rezepte alle genau angeschaut und daraus ergibt sich für mich eine Frage. Ihr beide arbeitet mir unterschiedlich viel Salz und das ist ja das geschmacklich entscheidende. Einmal knapp 50 g und dann für die gleiche Menge nur noch die Hälfte. Gibt es da eine pauschale Aussage zu Fleisch und Salzmenge. Und auch unter Beachtung der Fleischsorte. Das gleiche mit dem Zucker.
Ich möchte auch vakumieren. Wie sollte ich da Salzen und wie lange pökelt man das Ganze? Danke schon mal für eure Tipps. 

Ps: Die erste Seite habe ich gelesen, aber das ist mir zu allgemein. Und nun habt ihr ja schon selbst Erfahrungen gesammelt von denen ich auch gerne provitieren würde.


----------



## sundangler (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Tino hat trocken gepökelt. Sprich er nimmt ca 28 gr. NPS auf 1 Kg Fleisch und lässt es ca 10 Tage pökeln. Danach hängt er es ohne zu wässern zum durchbrennen auf. Ich habe beim erstenmal auch trocken gepökelt aber die doppelte Menge genommen weil ich nach den 10 Tagen noch 4 Stunden gewässert habe. Das ist im Prinzip dasselbe. Man sagt 1 kg Fleisch ca 7-10 Tage. Und immer schön alle 24 Stunden wenden!!!! Schadet aber auch nicht wenn es länger pökelt wird aber dann glaube ich salziger. Ich werde demnächst meine 2kg Stücke 14 Tage pökeln. Ich weiß aber noch nicht wieviel gramm NPS ich diesesmal nehme. Ich werde aber einen Kräuterschinken alla Sundangler versuchen. Bleibt noch Geheim :vik:


----------



## OssiEde (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Und welchen Sinn macht den da das mehr Salz. Wenn du es dann durchs wässern wieder rausholst? Und welche der beiden Methoden favorisierst du. Und wie siehst du das bei Hühnerfleisch?


----------



## sundangler (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Du ich weiß es nicht. Die mehr Salzgeschichte beim Schinken habe ich nach einem Rezept aus dem Grillsportvereinforum gemacht, da der jenige dort immer wässert.Und das mit weniger Salz bei den Titten nach Tino´s Rezept. Tino macht nie das wässern und fährt wohl gut damit. Da es mein erster Schinken wurde, der für mich perfekt war, werde ich beim nächstenma wieder wässern aber auch einen mit weniger Salz den ich nicht wässern werde. Zum Test.


----------



## OssiEde (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Die Hühnermöpse werde ich auch nach Tinos Rezept machen. Nur nicht ganz soviele Gewürze. Den Schinken nach deinem Rezept nur unter Vakum. Und werde ich auch Wässern. Wie lange sollte ich dann durchbrennen lassen? Bei 1 kg Stücken.


----------



## sundangler (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ich habe den 1kg Schinken 4 Tage durchgebrannt. Kannst aber auch 5-7Tage. Bitte aber erst nach dem durchbrennen wässern und nicht wie ich vorm durchbrennen  War aber nun egal. Er ist geworden.


----------



## Tino (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

*Hallo Ede**

Ich bin kein Freund des wässerns,da ich denke, das man auch unerwünscht Würzaromen mit ausschwemmt.* *
Wichtig ist beim wenig Salzen, das alles sehr zügig in den Kühlschrank kommt.

Ich nehme für 1 kg. Fleisch:* *

-30 gr. NPS Schweinebauch* *

-28 gr. NPS Nackenschinken * *

-25 gr. NPS Lachsschinken,Hähnchenbrüste oder Schweinefilet * *
.....................................................................................

Pökellänge im Vakuum oder Gefäss für:* *

-Schweinebauch 21 Tage* *

-Nackenschinken 14 Tage* *

-Lachsschinken **14 Tage* 
*
-Schweinefilet 10 Tage  **

-**Hähnchenbrüste* *7 Tage*
* 
-alles alle zwei Tage wenden* *

.....................................................................................* *

Die Dauer des durchbrennens entscheide ich nach Fleischdicke.* *

Schweinebauch ca. 4-7 Tage* *

Nackenschinken und Lachsschinken ca. 4-7 Tage* *

Schweinefilet und Hähnchenbrüste ca.2 Tage* *
.....................................................................................

Kalträuchern:* *

Schweinebauch bis die Schwarte eine schöne Farbe hat.* *

Nackenschinken bis eine Rauchfarbe kommt,die gewünscht ist.* *

Lachsschinken,Hähnchenbrüste oder Schweinefilet * *

ca. 2 Durchgänge a 8 Stunden,die brauchen nur ein zartes Raucharoma**

Zwischen allen Räuchergängen mach ich ein Tag Pause.* *
.....................................................................................

Dann alles noch reifen lassen bis das Fleisch die gewünschte Konsistenz hat.* *

Wenn alles aufgegessen ist,alles von vorn.* *:q

Das sind Werte die ich für mich anwende.* *

Keine Gesetzmässigkeiten.*


----------



## sundangler (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Der Vorteil bei mehr NPS und danach wässern, du mußt nicht so lange pökeln. 7-10 Tage reichen aus bei 1kg Schweinenacken. Und wie gesagt. Ich habe gewässert und er war dennoch perfekt vom Salz und Würzaroma. Habe mir soeben ein Vakuumierer Foodsaver V2040-I gekauft. Dann kann mach demnächst Kostproben per Brief versenden


----------



## Tino (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



sundangler schrieb:


> Der Vorteil bei mehr NPS und danach wässern, du mußt nicht so lange pökeln. 7-10 Tage reichen aus bei 1kg Schweinenacken. Und wie gesagt. Ich habe gewässert und er war dennoch perfekt vom Salz und Würzaroma.



Hallo Marco

Wenn das der einzige Grund ist zu wässern,ist das erst recht nichts für mich.
Mir ist es egal ob ich nun 3-4 Tage länger pökeln muss.

Gut Ding braucht weile,da schaue ich nicht auf die Zeit.

*Das entscheidet aber jeder für sich persönlich.
Diese Erfahrungen sollte jeder für sich machen, ob er das eine oder das andere macht.*

Da Fleisch auch nicht immer gleich ist,nimmt es auch immer anders das Salz auf.(Reifezeit des Fleisches)
Aus diesem Grund pökel ich lieber länger,da das Fleisch nur das aufnehmen kann was da ist.
Es kann nicht versalzen.

Durch wässern die Salzmenge(persönlicher Geschmack) wieder anzugleichen ist für mich etwas vage.
Wässerzeiten sind auch nur ungefähre Werte die nicht immer hinhauen werden.
Zu lange wird es zu fade,zu kurz kann er nen Tick zu salzig werden,denke ich.

*Das ist nur meine persönliche Meinung warum ich es nicht mache.


*


----------



## OssiEde (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Danke an euch beide

Werde gleich Morgen einpökeln. Ich denke 1 Nackenschinken und dann noch ein paar Hühnerbrüste. Bilder werden natürlich gemacht.
Habe Heute meinen Sparbrand gebaut und auch Bilder gemacht. Die kommen Morgen mit rein. Komme Heute nicht mehr an einen Rechner wo ich die Fotos vom iPhone aufspielen kann.


----------



## Tino (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Viel Erfolg, Ede.:vik:


----------



## sundangler (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



OssiEde schrieb:


> Danke an euch beide
> 
> Werde gleich Morgen einpökeln. Ich denke 1 Nackenschinken und dann noch ein paar Hühnerbrüste. Bilder werden natürlich gemacht.
> Habe Heute meinen Sparbrand gebaut und auch Bilder gemacht. Die kommen Morgen mit rein. Komme Heute nicht mehr an einen Rechner wo ich die Fotos vom iPhone aufspielen kann.



Bist du dir denn sicher das dein Sparbrand komplett durchbrennt?
Nich das du nachher da stehst. Meiner ging nach 3 Stunden aus. Mußte ihn modifizieren und nun löppt das Dingens. Mach doch vorher ein Test!!!


----------



## OssiEde (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Das weis ich natürlich noch nicht. Aber nach dem Pökeln habe ich ja noch 2 Wochen. Und da wird es dann auch noch einen Test geben. Warte nur noch auf die Späne. Wie zünde ich die am besten an? Habe bei you Tube schon ein Video mit Bierdeckeln gesehen. Wie macht ihr das so?


----------



## sundangler (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Wiso hast du nach dem pökeln noch 2 Wochen? Willst du 2 Wochen durchbrennen?


----------



## OssiEde (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Nein, ich meine nach dem Pökeln morgen natürlich. Das dauert ja zwei Wochen. Also ab Start morgen noch zwei Wochen.


----------



## Tino (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



OssiEde schrieb:


> Wie zünde ich die am besten an? Habe bei you Tube schon ein Video mit Bierdeckeln gesehen. Wie macht ihr das so?



Ich habe gute Erfahrungen mit Grillanzündsticks gemacht.

Die bestehen nur aus Wachs und Holzfasern.
Stinken überhaupt nicht und brennen ausreichend lange und sind sehr preiswert.


----------



## sundangler (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ich habe flüssigen Grillanzünder genommen. Erst als der komplett ausgebrannt war hängte ich das Fleisch rein. Mit diesen Grillanzündersticks habe ich leider meine Späne nicht ausreichend anbekommen.


----------



## phun (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

ich benutze eierkarton


----------



## sundangler (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ja ist ja aus demselben Material wie Bierdeckel. Das benutzen auch viele.


----------



## Tino (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



sundangler schrieb:


> Ich habe flüssigen Grillanzünder genommen. Erst als der komplett ausgebrannt war hängte ich das Fleisch rein. Mit diesen Grillanzündersticks habe ich leider meine Späne nicht ausreichend anbekommen.




Bei den Sticks hab ich vergessen zu sagen das ich zusätzlich noch kleine Buchenstücke mit zum anbrennen nehme.
Erstens habe ich mehr Glut und zweitens bewirkt die anfangs grössere Flamme, das der Ofen besser zieht und die Glut damit ausreichend Luft bekommt.
Warmluft zieht nach oben und der Zug des Ofens wird in Gang gebracht.


----------



## Big Man (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ich habe einfach die Lötlampe genommen und eine ordentliche Glut erzeugt.
Ich habe mal von Anzünder aus Kokosfasern gehört aber bisher keine gefunden.

Ach so in dem Raum sind es 10°


----------



## OssiEde (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

So jetzt erstmal die Bilder vom Sparbrand.

Ob er funktioniert weiß ich nicht, aber das wird nächte Woche getestet.


----------



## OssiEde (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Habe heute 1,5 kg Hünterbrüste (5 Stück)gekauft und dann noch 2kg Schwein (2 Stück). Habe alles schön eingepökelt und dann Vakuum verpackt. Jetzt bekommen sie erstmal die Zeit die sie halt brauchen um durchzusalzen. Dann werde ich sie in Netze packen und zum Durchbrennen aufhängen. Dann gibt es auch die nächsten Bilder. Alles schön nach euern Rezepten. Die Gewürzmischung roch schon mal lecker.


----------



## sundangler (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Viel Erfolg OssiEde. Ich habe ja von den Abmaßen her fast denselben Sparbrand wie du. Ich musste unter den beiden längs und unter den quer "Träger" des Sparbrandes was unterlegen, damit er wirklich von allen Seiten Luft bekommt. Ohne ist er mir nach 3 Stunden ausgegangen. Ich bin gespannt auf die nächsten Bilder.


----------



## sundangler (14. Februar 2010)

*Testbericht Foodsaver V2040-I*

Hallo

Gestern kam sehnsüchtig der Foodsaver V2040-I mit Hermes an, den ich bei Amazon für 103,49,-€ erstanden habe. Das Gerät hat eine sogenannte Crush Free Control Funktion damit weiche Lebensmittel beim vakuumieren nicht zerdrückt werden.
Gleich ausgepackt um für euch die ersten Eindrücke zu schildern. Er wirkt sehr solide. Man glaubt im ersten Moment er sei aus Metall. Ist er aber nicht. Hat aber ein gutes Gewicht. Mitgeliefert sind Beutel und eine Rolle. Dazu kommen irgendwelche Halterungen die ich gleich bei seite gelegt habe, da es für mich nicht in Frage kommt. Ein Vakuumschlauch für Dosen liegt auch bei. Als aller erstes ein Stück vom selbstgemachten Schinken genommen und in einen Beutel gelegt. Empfohlen werden 7,5cm vom unteren Beutelrand die Ware einzulegen. Dann den Beutel eingelegt und mit ziehmlich viel Kraftaufwand den Deckel runtergedrückt bis er hörbar auf beiden Seiten einrastet. Der Vorteil gegenüber dem Caso VC44 (den wollte ich mir zuerst kaufen) ist, das man während des Vakuumierens nicht den Deckel runterdrücken muss. Der hält von alleine. Vakuumieren und verschweißen erfolgt natürlich autmatisch. Abbrechen kann man natürlich auch. Das vakuumiren geht wirklich sehr schnell. Der Schinken den man auf den Bildern sieht wurde in ca. 6-8 Sekunden vakuumiert. Nach dem Vakuumiervorgang muss man links und rechts jeweils einen Knopf reindrücken damit der Deckel  sich wieder öffnen lässt. Es gibt auch eine Auffangschale für Flüssigkeit die man kinderleicht reinigen kann. 

Fazit: Ein sehr tolles Gerät für den privat Gebrauch. Für das Geld jederzeit wieder. Kann ich jedem empfehlen. Siehe Bilder nun.


http://img97.*ih.us/img97/3526/d303619.jpg
http://img153.*ih.us/img153/5917/d303620.jpg
http://img138.*ih.us/img138/7849/d303621.jpg
http://img6.*ih.us/img6/5218/d303622.jpg
http://img5.*ih.us/img5/6571/d303623.jpg
http://img231.*ih.us/img231/9926/d303624.jpg
http://img6.*ih.us/img6/2407/d303625.jpg
http://img294.*ih.us/img294/4790/d303626.jpg
http://img9.*ih.us/img9/5281/d303627.jpg
http://img85.*ih.us/img85/5818/d303628.jpg
http://img708.*ih.us/img708/5052/d303629.jpg
http://img251.*ih.us/img251/8633/d303630.jpg
http://img33.*ih.us/img33/114/d303631.jpg
http://img22.*ih.us/img22/1813/d303633.jpg
http://img297.*ih.us/img297/7700/d303634.jpg

Doppelnaht machen für die Sicherheit ist natürlich auch möglich

http://img707.*ih.us/img707/103/d303632.jpg

LG Marco


----------



## Tino (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo Marco
Endlich haste dein Vakumierer.
Wann willst du deinen Schinken an mich schicken?:q
Vakumiert hast ihn ja schon.
Meine Adresse schicke ich dir gerne per PN.:vik:

Schönes Teil und viel Freude damit.


----------



## sundangler (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Jo Tino der nächste Schinken geht auf jedenfall per Post an dich zum probieren. Versprochen!! Habe am Montag 1,6 Kg Lachsschinken und 1Kg Nackenschinken eingepökelt. Nächstes Wochenende folgen nochmal 4Kg. Solange es kalt ist will ich das ausnutzen.


----------



## Tino (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



sundangler schrieb:


> Jo Tino der nächste Schinken geht auf jedenfall per Post an dich zum probieren. Versprochen!! Habe am Montag 1,6 Kg Lachsschinken und 1Kg Nackenschinken eingepökelt. Nächstes Wochenende folgen nochmal 4Kg. Solange es kalt ist will ich das ausnutzen.




Dann schicke ich dir eine Kostprobe von mein in Rotwein eingelegten Kräuternacken.
Vorausgesetzt der ist auch was geworden.


----------



## jogibaer1996 (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

@ossi ede: hat dein sparbrand marke eigenbau jetzt funktioniert?
Berichte doch mal!

Grüße
Jogibaer


----------



## OssiEde (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Das kann ich noch nicht sagen. Habe Heute erst mein Räuchermehl bekommen. :c
Aber gebe sofort bescheid wenn ich es ausprobiert habe. Mit Bildern natürlich.:m


----------



## OssiEde (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

So Leute

habe Heute mein Hünerbrüste eingenetzt und dann zum Durchbrennen aufgehangen. Am Montag früh gehen sie dann in den Rauch. Habe auch paar Bilder gemacht.

Um die Teile ins Netz zu bekommen habe mir was einfallen lassen. Aber seht selbst. Das Netz ist ein 12er. Und die Flasche eine herkömmliche 1,5 Liter PET.


----------



## OssiEde (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Und das war dann das Ergebnis. Und geduftet haben die. Super lecker nach den Gewürzen.


----------



## kaipiranja (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

...mal ein kurzer Eindruck zwischendurch, da waren noch Forellen drin, nächstes mal gehts an den Schinken....


----------



## OssiEde (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo

habe heute meinen Sparbrand eingeweiht. Lief echt super. Nach 7h war nicht mal die Hälfte weg und ausgegangen ist er auch nicht. Morgen werde ich sehen ob alles abgebrannt ist. Angezündet habe ich ihn ganz simpel mit einem Papiertaschentuch. Ein Versuch und schon war er an. Morgen geht es dann weiter.


----------



## sundangler (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Na das hört sich doch gut an!


----------



## Tino (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Meiner qualmt heute auch wieder mit 4 Insassen.

War gerade beim anheizen.









2 Kümmelschinken und 2 Rotwein-Kräuternacken


----------



## OssiEde (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Mein Sparbrand ist echt super. Brennt mindestens 15h das Teil. Die Hühnerbrüste riechen echt super. Am Freitag werde ich die erste Portion probieren. Ich hoffe sie schmecken auch so gut wie sie aussehen.


----------



## Tino (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Dann wünsch ich schon mal,guten Appetit.


----------



## OssiEde (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Malzeit

Da sind sie. Frisch aus dem Rauch. Gleich probiert. Und das Urteil ist OK. Rauchig lecker, aber ein wenig zumindestens nach meinem Geschmack, kommt die Zitronensäure durch. Aber nur ganz leicht. Die Schweineschinken habe ich heute auch rausgehangen zum Durchbrennen. Mal sehen was das wird.


----------



## jogibaer1996 (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

@ tino: zündest du deinen sparbrand mit brennenden holzscheitchen an?

@ossiede: deine Brüste sehen echt super aus.

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## sundangler (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



OssiEde schrieb:


> Malzeit
> 
> Da sind sie. Frisch aus dem Rauch. Gleich probiert. Und das Urteil ist OK. Rauchig lecker, aber ein wenig zumindestens nach meinem Geschmack, kommt die Zitronensäure durch. Aber nur ganz leicht. Die Schweineschinken habe ich heute auch rausgehangen zum Durchbrennen. Mal sehen was das wird.



Warum Zitronensäure? Hast du mit Zitronensäure gearbeitet?


----------



## OssiEde (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Naja habe sie halt nach diesem Rezept gemacht. Das von Tino. 



35 gr. NPS 
1 Tl Traubenzucker
2 Lorbeerblätter
2 Tl weissen Pfeffer
1 Tl Senfmehl
1 Tl Wacholderbeeren
1/2 Tl Piment
1/2 Tl Nelken
1/2 Tl Zitrat (bei Dr.Oetker als Zitronensäure E 330 ) das unterbindet die Schimmelbildung beim Fleisch


----------



## sundangler (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Achso Zitrat ja nun das hab ich völlig weggelassen!


----------



## Karauschenjäger (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Also hat Dein Fleisch geschimmelt?
Denn OHNE geht es ja nicht oder?

*Ohne Chemie geht es doch nicht.....*


----------



## sundangler (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Quatsch das geht auch ohne. Bei mir hat gar nix geschimmelt oder meinst du ich esse 1,6 kg verschimmelte Hühnertitten?


----------



## Karauschenjäger (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

*sundangler;2842269]Quatsch das geht auch ohne. 
Bei mir hat gar nix geschimmelt oder meinst du ich esse 1,6 kg verschimmelte Hühnertitten*?

Wer weiß, niemand kennt Dich hier - schließlich sind wir alle igkognito!
*
Karauschenjäger
.............................*

,


----------



## OssiEde (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

@Sundangler

Solche Schnacker kannst du getrost links liegen lassen. Die wollen sich nur puPPPPPPPlizieren um ihre Langeweile mit Streitigkeiten zu bekämpfen.

Thema Zitronensäure:

Mal sehen ob meine Schinken das auch abbekommen haben. Wenn ja werde ich es beim nächsten Mal auch weg lassen.

Aber wie gesagt, ist ganz dezent im Hintergrund zu schmecken. Und nur wenn man sich darauf konzentriert. 
Mal sehen was die Verwandschaft sagt. Habe die restlichen Teile zum Testen verschenkt. Mir haben sie geschmeckt.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



> OssiEde schrieb:
> 
> 
> > @Sundangler
> ...


----------



## Karauschenjäger (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



> OssiEde schrieb:
> 
> 
> > @Sundangler
> ...


----------



## sundangler (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Was hat seine Rechtschreibung damit zu tun, das du meinst ich hau euch hier die Taschen voll. Mir ist das völlig egal was du glaubst und was nicht. 

@OssiEde

Bei meinen Schinken nehme ich auch keine Zitronensäure sondern Ascorbat!


----------



## OssiEde (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ich dachte das ist so ziemlich das gleiche. Welchen Zweck hat denn das Ascorbat?


----------



## sundangler (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Haltbarmachen. Bekommst in jeder Apotheke als Ascorbinsäure. Reines Vitamien C.


----------



## jogibaer1996 (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

hat diese Ascorbinsäure denn einen geschmack, und Farbe?
oder ist die sowashl farb- als auch geschmackslos?

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## Tino (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



jogibaer1996 schrieb:


> @ tino: zündest du deinen sparbrand mit brennenden holzscheitchen an?
> 
> 
> Grüße
> Jogi




Ich nehme nur aus einem Grund diese Scheitchen aus Buche.

Mit der warmen Luft steigt die Luft besser zu Anfang hoch und der Zug im Ofen läuft etwas schneller an.
Gerade bei sehr niedrigen Temperaturen mache ich das.

*Zum Thema Zitrat.*
Das von mir reingestellte Rezept von den Titten habe ich auch nur übernommen und ausprobiert.(wie schon geschrieben)
Ich habe nichts geschmeckt.
Es soll dazu dienen, Schimmelbildung zu unterbinden ''Laut Rezept-Ersteller''.
Ob man es nimmt,soll jedem selbst überlassen sein.

Ich sehe aber auch keine unbedingte Notwendigkeit darin ,es zu verwenden,wenn man das Procedere des pökelns so schnell wie möglich macht und das Fleisch sofort in die Kühlung zurück kommt.
Ich nehme es auch nicht mehr.


----------



## sundangler (1. März 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



jogibaer1996 schrieb:


> hat diese Ascorbinsäure denn einen geschmack, und Farbe?
> oder ist die sowashl farb- als auch geschmackslos?
> 
> Grüße
> Jogi



Es ist ein weißes Pulver und ob es Geschmack hat weiß ich nicht denn ich habe es nicht probiert.


----------



## Eur0 (1. März 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Karauschenjäger schrieb:


> Also hat Dein Fleisch geschimmelt?
> Denn OHNE geht es ja nicht oder?
> 
> *Ohne Chemie geht es doch nicht.....*



Versuchts doch mit der Jägermethode!

gebt pro Kg Fleisch 4g Honig und 1-2g frischen Knobi zu.

Honig= wirkt dessinfizierend
Knobi= gegen Ranzig werden der Fettanteile

Achja:
Und wenns Schimmelt, stimmt etwas bei der Verarbeitung nicht!
Unsauber verarbeitet oder zu hohe Luftfeuchte sind ideale bedingungen für schimmel.


----------



## sundangler (1. März 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Danke EurO für deinen Beitrag aber wenn du die Rezepte gelesen hättest, dann hättest du gesehen das bereits Zucker und Knobipulver im Schinkenrezept vorhanden ist. Und nix hat bisher hier geschimmelt. Nur einer meinte hier, er wäre der Oberschlaumeier.

Lieben Gruß Marco


----------



## Eur0 (1. März 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ist mir schon klaar 
Aber Honig und zucker sind verschiedene sachen mit verschiedenen zwecken.
Ich verwende seit meinem erstem schinken Zucker/Honig/frischen Knobi + andere Gewürze.
Probleme mit Schimmel hatte ich natürlich auch schoneinmal ... dies lag an einer 90% LF.
Aber Schlaumeier wirds immer geben, genau so wie NPS Gegner.

Aber jeder von uns weiss wie seine Eigenproduktion schmeckt und was sie enthält (darum machen wir es ja )#6


----------



## sundangler (2. März 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Zucker ist Nahrungsgrundlage für die Bakterien, die wir ja beim pökeln haben wollen und Knobipulver ist nicht nur für den Geschmack sondern auch gleichzeitig fürs haltbarmachen. 

So zurück zum Thema. Heute habe ich meine Schinken nach 2 Wochen pökeln 5 Stunden gewässert und zum durchbrennen in den Keller gehängt. Links der Nackenschinken und rechts der Lachsschinken. Wochenende sollen sie in den Rauch.

http://img39.*ih.us/img39/2193/p1010255c.jpg


----------



## Tino (2. März 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo Marco


Super das du gleich nachlegst.

Meine 2 Kräuternacken in Rotwein und 2 Kümmelschinken bekommen auch immer mehr Farbe.Ich denke noch 2-3 mal müssen alle 4 in den Rauch.
Dann noch etwas reifen und aufessen.


----------



## sundangler (3. März 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Oha das sind aber auch Riesenteile  Auf den Rotweinschinken bin ich ja gespannt.


----------



## Koalano1 (3. März 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Da läuft einem ja das Wasser im Mund zusammen!!
Eure Schinken sehen echt lecker aus, sodass ich mir die Tage auch mal den ganzen Trööt durchlesen werde um auch mal was nicht fischiges in den Rauch hängen zu können. Ich hoffe, dass ich das hin bekomme!
Grüße 
Koala


----------



## sundangler (3. März 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Klaro aber immer doch. Wenn du Fragen hast immer hier rein damit.

LG Marco


----------



## jogibaer1996 (3. März 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

ich hätte ne frage: ich habe mir mit unterstützung meines vaters einen sparbrand nach einleitung aus dem ,,grillforum'' nachgebaut,bzw. bin noch dabei. in der Anelitung (klick) sieht man auch dasverwendete  blech. das hab ich auch verwendet und nun frage ich mich, ob man dieses blech schweißen kann, oder obdas zu dünn ist?

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## sundangler (4. März 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Na mit schweißen ist nicht viel drin. Vielleicht ein bißchen anheften mit Gasschweißen. Der Aufwand wäre aber zu groß. Kauf dir lieber Draht und rödel das alles zusammen. Hält bei mir genauso.


----------



## Big Man (4. März 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



jogibaer1996 schrieb:


> ich hätte ne frage: ich habe mir mit unterstützung meines vaters einen sparbrand nach einleitung aus dem ,,grillforum'' nachgebaut,bzw. bin noch dabei. in der Anelitung (klick) sieht man auch dasverwendete  blech. das hab ich auch verwendet und nun frage ich mich, ob man dieses blech schweißen kann, oder obdas zu dünn ist?
> 
> Grüße
> Jogi



Ich schließe mich da Sundangler an. Ich habe das auch so ähnlich gemacht. Da ich meine Ecken im 45° Winkel eingeschnitte habe und die Ecken dan umgebürtelt habe war das mit dem Drahtflechten ganz einfach. Die Anleitung findest du weiter vorne. Viel Erfolg.

So Morgen gehen meine Kümmelschinken in den Rauch.


----------



## Eur0 (4. März 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Noch besser als draht geht es mit kleinen Schrauben!
So bekommst du auch dann von unten den nötigen abstand zum boden um die max. verglimmung zu erreichen.


----------



## sundangler (4. März 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Eur0 schrieb:


> Noch besser als draht geht es mit kleinen Schrauben!
> So bekommst du auch dann von unten den nötigen abstand zum boden um die max. verglimmung zu erreichen.



Stimmt, das ist ein super Gedanke!


----------



## Tino (4. März 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



sundangler schrieb:


> Oha das sind aber auch Riesenteile  Auf den Rotweinschinken bin ich ja gespannt.




Hallo Marco

Das sieht nur so aus.Da habe ich normalen Schweinenacken einfach längs aufgeschnitten.
Die haben ca. 1 kg.

Auf die Rotwein-Nacken bin ich auch sehr gespannt.

Entweder lecker oder die Hühner haben Party.|rolleyes

Ist ja ein Versuch........der auch in die Hose gehen kann.


----------



## Tino (4. März 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Big Man schrieb:


> So Morgen gehen meine Kümmelschinken in den Rauch.




*Welche Kümmelschinken!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*|krach:

Meine werden doch luftgetrocknet und hängen schon ne Ewigkeit inner Waschküche.

Warst du bei mir,Big Man?????????????|kopfkrat


----------



## Big Man (5. März 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Tino schrieb:


> *Welche Kümmelschinken!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*|krach:
> 
> Meine werden doch luftgetrocknet und hängen schon ne Ewigkeit inner Waschküche.
> 
> Warst du bei mir,Big Man?????????????|kopfkrat



Nein ich habe auch welche angesetzt.
Bisher sehen sie gut aus. Aber abwarten. Bei den Hühnertitten habe ich auch eine Lösung gefunden ......



Einfach ne leckere Linsen- oder Bohnensuppe und rein damit.
Dann lassen sie sich besser kauen

Bilder folgen#6


----------



## AAlfänger (5. März 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



jogibaer1996 schrieb:


> ich hätte ne frage: ich habe mir mit unterstützung meines vaters einen sparbrand nach einleitung aus dem ,,grillforum'' nachgebaut,bzw. bin noch dabei. in der Anelitung (klick) sieht man auch dasverwendete  blech. das hab ich auch verwendet und nun frage ich mich, ob man dieses blech schweißen kann, oder obdas zu dünn ist?
> 
> Grüße
> Jogi


Moin,Moin
ich habe mir auch so einen Sparbrand gebaut. Noch einfacher als mit Draht zusammenbinden geht es mit ner billigen Pop-Nietenzange und 4mm Popnieten aus dem Baumarkt.

Gruß von AAlfänger|wavey:


----------



## KGE (5. März 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



AAlfänger schrieb:


> Moin,Moin
> ich habe mir auch so einen Sparbrand gebaut. Noch einfacher als mit Draht zusammenbinden geht es mit ner billigen Pop-Nietenzange und 4mm Popnieten aus dem Baumarkt.
> 
> Gruß von AAlfänger|wavey:


 Genauso habe ich es auch gemacht. Ging ganz hervoragend. 

Die Dinger kosten ja mitlerweilen fast nix mehr |supergri

Kleiner Tip. Beim Praktiker sind gerade wieder 20 % angesagt.

meine zange hat da gerade 12 € gekostet und ist sogar von Black & Decker


----------



## AAlfänger (5. März 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Moin,Moin
ich habe meinen Sparbrand aber noch nicht benutzt, deswegen frage ich hier mal wie ihr das macht, das das feine Räuchermehl nicht durch die Löcher fällt?

Gruß AAlfänger|wavey:


----------



## sundangler (5. März 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ich nutze kein Mehl. Ich habe 700-2000er Buchenspäne und fällt nix durch.


----------



## AAlfänger (5. März 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



sundangler schrieb:


> Ich nutze kein Mehl. Ich habe 700-2000er Buchenspäne und fällt nix durch.


Vielen Dank für die Antwort. Wenn ich sonst räucher,habe ich auch immer Räucherspäne von Top-Rauch, die haben so ca. 4mm Durchmesser. Meine Frage kam nur daher, weil auf einigen Bilder zu sehen ist, das feines Räuchermehl verwandt wurde.

Gruß AAlfänger|wavey:


----------



## Eur0 (5. März 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

die meissten verwenden 500-1000er so wie ich auch und bisher keine probleme mit gehabt


----------



## jogibaer1996 (5. März 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

öhm... ne kurze frage: schmilzen mir dann die popnieten nicht weg? den sparbrand zu nieten hatte ich auch schon überlegt, a 
ber die schmilzen doch recht schnell. auch wenn ich kalträuchern will, die späne glühen ja und auch da kommt man auf temperatur, oder?
Grüße
Jogi


----------



## jogibaer1996 (5. März 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

naja... egal, hab jetzt den Sparbrand mit Stahldraht fertig gemacht. Schrauben zur besseren Belüftung des Räuchermehls hab ich noch nicht dran gebastelt, das mach ich morgen. 
Ach ja, die Fotos kommen morgen, da ich erst morgen die bilder auf meinen pc laden kann...
Grüße
Jogi


----------



## Eur0 (6. März 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Die Nieten Schmelzen nicht  hab auch Nieten genommen

Aber meinen Nächsten werd ich mit EDS Schräubchen bauen


----------



## The fishwhisperer (6. März 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hi,

habe heute bei dem Sauwetter mein ersten Räuchergang dieses Jahr durchgeführt, ich brauche Platz im Gefrierschrank für die neue Saison.

Und nun ein paar Bilder:
























LG   René


----------



## sundangler (6. März 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Mein Gott sieht das lecker aus. Da wünsch ich doch Guten Appetit!!! Aber sag mal, hat dein Ofen gar kein Zug? Ich seh kein Schornstein.


----------



## The fishwhisperer (6. März 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hi,

ich muß sagen das war schon sehr lecker.
Der Räucheroffen hat auf drei Seiten unten und oben Luftlöcher mit Schieber. Klappt wunderbar.

LG  René


----------



## jogibaer1996 (6. März 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

hmmmmmm... das sieht echt super aus... warum denn bloß schon wieder diese seelische Gewalt???:c

Ach ja, die Bilder von meinem Sparbrand muss ich nachreichen ... kann díe hier am Loptop nicht formatieren, die sind nämlich noch zu groß...
Grade mach ich einen Test: hab den sparbrand mal gefüllt und angezündet. Seid 2 Stunden kokelts jetzt schon, ohne dass ich noch mal nachzünden musste. Es sind jetzt ca. 1/6tel des Mehles verbrannt und der Temperaturanstieg liegt bei 3°C.

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## jogibaer1996 (7. März 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

mist, bilder sind zu groß, mache morgen andere. hab aber vom testlauf schon ein paar bilder. Ist komplett durchgebrannt *freu*
Grüße
Jogi


----------



## Tino (10. März 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Mahlzeit Räucherfreunde

Hier ein paar Bilder von meinen *ersten* luftgetrockneten Kümmelschinken.Hab noch welche mit höherer Kümmeldosierung gemacht.














Schmecken mild salzig und mit leichter Kümmelnote.

Echt lecker!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sundangler (10. März 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Sieht sehr gut aus Tino. Ist er nicht zu trocken? Hebe mir bitte ein oder 2 Scheiben auf bis du mir den Rotweinschinken schickst


----------



## Tino (10. März 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



sundangler schrieb:


> Sieht sehr gut aus Tino. Ist er nicht zu trocken? Hebe mir bitte ein oder 2 Scheiben auf bis du mir den Rotweinschinken schickst



Hallo Marco

Das mach ich.#6

Der Rotwein-Kräuterschinken wird noch ca. 7-10 Tage dauern.

Noch 1-3 Rauch und noch ein wenig reifen bis er eine gewisse Festigkeit hat. 

Dann kommt er zu dir:vik:

Definitiv nicht zu trocken,schön zart und mürbe, mit guter Restfeuchte.


----------



## sundangler (10. März 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Nice. Gib mir mal per PN deine Adresse damit ich dir am Wochenende auch von mir welche schicken kann.


----------



## Tino (10. März 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



sundangler schrieb:


> Nice. Gib mir mal per PN deine Adresse damit ich dir am Wochenende auch von mir welche schicken kann.



Kommt prompt


----------



## Tino (10. März 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Deine schicke mir auch dann gleich.


----------



## sundangler (14. März 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

So heute wurde angeschnitten. Beide sind wieder lecker geworden. Links Lachsschinken rechts Nackenschinken.

@Tino

Geht morgen mit der Post raus. Spätestens Dienstag.

http://img684.*ih.us/img684/720/p1010262f.jpg


----------



## The fishwhisperer (14. März 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hi Sundangler,

das sieht ja richtig lecker aus. Da brauchst du ja nur noch meine Adresse:q:q:q.

LG Rene


----------



## sunny (15. März 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

@Tino und Sundangler

Eure Schinken sehen ja leckerst aus #6, dass muss man euch lassen. Tino heb ein/zwei Scheiben bis Mai auf. Hoffe doch, dass unser Treffen diesesmal irgendwie zustande kommt .


----------



## Koalano1 (15. März 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

*Sabbersabber*
Das sieht ja wieder fantastisch aus!!!


----------



## Tino (15. März 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



sundangler schrieb:


> So heute wurde angeschnitten. Beide sind wieder lecker geworden. Links Lachsschinken rechts Nackenschinken.
> 
> @Tino
> 
> ...




Hammer die Teile!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Freu mich schon auf die Verkostung.

Ich werde dir dann vom luftgetrockneten Kümmel,geräucherten Kümmel und vom Kräuterschinken in Rotwein was schicken,Marco!!!


----------



## Tino (15. März 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



sunny schrieb:


> @Tino und Sundangler
> 
> Eure Schinken sehen ja leckerst aus #6, dass muss man euch lassen. Tino heb ein/zwei Scheiben bis Mai auf. Hoffe doch, dass unser Treffen diesesmal irgendwie zustande kommt .




Hallo Olaf

Aber klar werde ich dir was aufheben,aber nur wenn du auch zum Horni angeln kommst.

*Wehe nicht!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*:r


----------



## sunny (15. März 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Tino schrieb:


> Hallo Olaf
> Aber klar werde ich dir was aufheben,aber nur wenn du auch zum Horni angeln kommst.



Genau da will ich mit dir hin. Du sagst, wann sie da sind und schon treffen wir uns an dem entsprechenden WE.


----------



## Tino (15. März 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



sunny schrieb:


> Genau da will ich mit dir hin. Du sagst, wann sie da sind und schon treffen wir uns an dem entsprechenden WE.




Genau so hab ich's mir gedacht. Wenn die richtig dick da sind ruf ich dich an und schon gehts los.
Zur Pause hab ich dann leckeren Schinken und Brot in der Kühltasche,damit du nicht umkippst vom schweren Horni angeln.


----------



## sunny (15. März 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Okidoki #6.


----------



## sundangler (15. März 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Tino Schinken ist raus ! :vik:


----------



## Tino (15. März 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Dann bis in ein paar Wochen,Olaf.


----------



## Tino (15. März 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



sundangler schrieb:


> Tino Schinken ist raus ! :vik:




Danke ,Marco!

Wenn meiner soweit ist sag ich dir wann er raus ist.


----------



## jogibaer1996 (15. März 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

mann o mann, sehen die Schinken geil aus......
warum macht ihr nicht einen Schinkenversand auf??
Bei so geilen Schinken hättet ihr bestimmt reichlich Kunden... naja...ich hab mir ja jetzt den Sarbrand gebaut und warde wahrscheinlich in den Osterferien mal Kalträuchern... aber ich glaub, so riesen schinken passen gar nicht inmeinen Ofen :q...
Lasst uns dann mal Schinken per Post austauschen, natürlich nur wenn meiner was geworden ist... wenn nicht, hört ihr nie wieder von mir, dannist mirdas peinlich#q:vik::vik:
Grüße
Jogi


----------



## Tino (15. März 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



jogibaer1996 schrieb:


> mann o mann, sehen die Schinken geil aus......
> warum macht ihr nicht einen Schinkenversand auf??
> Bei so geilen Schinken hättet ihr bestimmt reichlich Kunden... naja...ich hab mir ja jetzt den Sarbrand gebaut und warde wahrscheinlich in den Osterferien mal Kalträuchern... aber ich glaub, so riesen schinken passen gar nicht inmeinen Ofen :q...
> Lasst uns dann mal Schinken per Post austauschen, natürlich nur wenn meiner was geworden ist... wenn nicht, hört ihr nie wieder von mir, dannist mirdas peinlich#q:vik::vik:
> ...



*
Du wirst schön weitermachen,nix verpissen!!!!!!!* 

Wenn überhaupt Fehler auftreten,werden sie durch alle behoben.
Die sehen nur riesig aus.
Ich nehme meistens ganze Nacken von ca.2,2-2,5kg und teile sie längs.
Dann habe ich ein schönes, etwas längliches Teil, was zum Schluss ca. bei einem kilo liegt.


----------



## Eur0 (15. März 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Also mal zu dem leztem Bild meine Meinung! (ich hoffe sie kommt an^^)

1. Fleischfarbe: zartes rosa! Top Durchgepöckelt
2. Form: 1A
3. und für mich als Hobbyräucherer immer Schwerpunkt: Kein sichtbarer Trockenrand *****
4. Rauchfarbe: Genial und sehr lecker anzusehen!

weiter so!

Gruß €


----------



## Big Man (16. März 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

So Leute nun mein 2. Versuch

Der Kümmelschinken ist lecker.


----------



## Tino (16. März 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Geeeeeht doch,Big Man.

Sieht sehr gut aus,dein Schinken.

Wieviel Kümmel hast du auf ein Kilo genommen?

Ein paar Bilder hätten es aber mehr sein können.:k


----------



## Big Man (16. März 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Also ich habe es nach deinem Rezept gemacht. Von dem ersten der 4 Stück kann ich leider keine Bilder reichen ist schon wech und die anderen beiden schon vakumiert.

 Dankeschön


----------



## Tino (17. März 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Big Man schrieb:


> Also ich habe es nach deinem Rezept gemacht. Von dem ersten der 4 Stück kann ich leider keine Bilder reichen ist schon wech und die anderen beiden schon vakumiert.
> 
> Dankeschön




...und wo ist mein Anteil???????????:vik::q


Freut mich, dass dir mein Rezept so gut schmeckt.


----------



## sundangler (17. März 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Eur0 schrieb:


> Also mal zu dem leztem Bild meine Meinung! (ich hoffe sie kommt an^^)
> 
> 1. Fleischfarbe: zartes rosa! Top Durchgepöckelt
> 2. Form: 1A
> ...



Gegen den Trockenrand gibt es einen kleinen Trick wenn man so wie ich im Keller nur 55% Luftfeuchte hat. Nach dem Räuchern und reifen wieder ein vakummieren für 3-5 Tage. Damit gleicht sich der Feuchtehaushalt wieder schön aus.


----------



## Tino (17. März 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



sundangler schrieb:


> Gegen den Trockenrand gibt es einen kleinen Trick wenn man so wie ich im Keller nur 55% Luftfeuchte hat. Nach dem Räuchern und reifen wieder ein vakummieren für 3-5 Tage. Damit gleicht sich der Feuchtehaushalt wieder schön aus.





So isses!!!!!!!!!

Deine Sendung ist angekommen und war oberlecker,Marco!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Schön zart und mild im Salz aber eine schöne Rauchnote.

Absolute Klasse!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sundangler (17. März 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Vielen Dank für die Lorbeeren. Wie gesagt beide 15 Tage gepökelt, 5 Stunden gewässert, 3 Tage fürs durchbrennen und 3 mal in den Rauch für a 8h Stunden.

LG Marco


----------



## Eur0 (17. März 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

ich hab sogar nur 30% und weniger LF im keller des Neub.-Blocks
Hab mir schon ein reifegestell gebastelt, allerdigs ist da die schwirigkeit: LF + Belüftung im richtigem verhältniss... sonst gibts unerwünschtes fell auf Wurst/Schinken.


----------



## Tino (17. März 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Heute hab ich noch schnell 6 halbe Nacken eingepökelt.
Ist eine Auftragsarbeit von 2 Arbeitskollegen.

Hier das Fotoshooting





Hier ist die Gewürzmischung


----------



## sundangler (17. März 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Tino es ist leider zu warm geworden. Ich bekomme fürs durchbrennen im Keller nicht mehr die Temperatur runter. Ich höre für dieses Jahr auf und fange erst wieder im Winter an. ODER aber ich lasse den Schinken zum durchbrennen draußen im Ofen über Nacht. Hmm..mal überlegen |kopfkrat


----------



## Tino (17. März 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



sundangler schrieb:


> Tino es ist leider zu warm geworden. Ich bekomme fürs durchbrennen im Keller nicht mehr die Temperatur runter. Ich höre für dieses Jahr auf und fange erst wieder im Winter an. ODER aber ich lasse den Schinken zum durchbrennen draußen im Ofen über Nacht. Hmm..mal überlegen |kopfkrat




Meiner pökelt und brennt draussen in der Waschküche durch.

Da hab ich noch Zeit ohne Ende:vik:


----------



## Big Man (18. März 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Welche Temperatur sollte nicht überschritten werden. Ich wollte auch noch mal einen Versuch wagen. Wir haben dieses Jahr noch eine große Feier vor.


----------



## Tino (18. März 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Also Big Man

Zum pökeln kannste den Krempel im Kühlschrank packen.

Durchbrennen denke ich mal so um die 5-6°C, höher würde ich es nicht machen.

Kalträuchern mach ich nur nachts.
Am Tag die Schinken an einem schön kühlen Ort zum lüften und atmen hinhängen.

Ich kann in der Waschküche aufm Hof pökeln,durchbrennen und auch reifen lassen.
Die ist schön kühl und erwärmt sich nur schwer.
(Feldsteine im Fundament)


----------



## Big Man (19. März 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Danke ich habe zwar auch einen Gewölbekeller aber ich finde das dort eine recht hohe Luftfeuchtigkeit ist. Ich muss mal die Temperaturen auf dem Dachboden beobachten.


----------



## sundangler (19. März 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Je mehr Luftfeuchte desto besser. Optimal wären 84-86%. Kauf dir mal bei Ebay so ein Hygrometer. Das Dingens ist für Temperatur und Luftfeuchtemessung gedacht. Ich habe inklusive Versand 10 Euro bezahlt.


----------



## sundangler (26. März 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Tino was macht der Rotweinschinken? Hast du dich damit ins Ausland abgesetzt?


----------



## Tino (26. März 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



sundangler schrieb:


> Tino was macht der Rotweinschinken? Hast du dich damit ins Ausland abgesetzt?




Gut Ding braucht Weile!!!

Heute sehe ich ihn mir an und dann wird entschieden wie reif er ist.
Ich denke mal er ist so weit.
Eventuell muss er noch vakumiert werden,zum Feuchtigkeitsausgleich.(Bei Trockenrand)

Am Sonntag kann ich dir genaueres berichten.

Bis dahin viel Spass bei der Vorfreude,Marcus  !


----------



## kaipiranja (26. März 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo Schinkengemeinde,

verfolge diesen Thread regelmäßig und möchte nun auch endlich ein wenig berichten. Bei mir dreht es sich um Wildschinken vom Reh, dazu habe ich zwei gestern zwei "Portionen" aus dem Froster geborgen und über Nacht "sanft" aufgetaut, hier sind die beiden:






Jeweils 1 Muskelgruppe von der Keule und ein Muskel vom Blatt - zusammen 285g

Das Fleisch wurde vom Fett und Hautresten entfernt (Silberhaut wurde dran gelassen). Laut Rezept braucht es ~8g Pökelsalz. Dabei bin ich mir immer recht unsicher...von einem Wildhändler habe ich folgenden Tipp bekommen: Salz und Gewürze  großzügig in eine Kumme geben, Fleisch darin rollen und  behäufen - so das alle Stellen bedeckt sind, danach gut abklopfen das überschüssiges Salz wieder abfällt.

Danach wurde das ganze Vakuumiert: 





...nun liegt es im Kühlschrank, für ca 7 Tage und wird täglich gewendet.

Fortsetzung folgt!

Gruss, Kai


----------



## jogibaer1996 (26. März 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

muss man denn den schinken sogar wenn er vakuumiert im Kühlschrank liegt wenden???

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## kaipiranja (26. März 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



jogibaer1996 schrieb:


> muss man denn den schinken sogar wenn er vakuumiert im Kühlschrank liegt wenden???
> 
> Grüße
> Jogi


 

...hab es so gelesen, denke mir das es zur besseren Verteilung des Pökelsalzes dienent!?

Gruss, Kai


----------



## Tino (27. März 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

So ist es.

Es pökelt von allen Seiten gleichmässig durch.


----------



## Tino (30. März 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ich habe heute meine Kandidaten einvakumiert,damit sich die Restfeuchte im Fleisch verteilen kann und sie noch  ein wenig nachreifen.

Bilder kommen bald vom Anschnitt|wavey:


----------



## sundangler (31. März 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

@kaipiranja

Da bin ich schon gespannt. Ich massiere das Pökelsalz immer ins Fleisch rein. Ich warte nur, bis wieder der Förster bei mir klingelt und fragt ob ich an Wild interessiert bin.


----------



## Tino (6. April 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo an alle

Hier kommen nun die Bilder vom Kümmelschinken die 2. (höhere Kümmelmenge pro kg und geräuchert)
und vom Kräuternacken mit Rotwein

Die ersten beiden Fotos zeigen die Kräuterschinken 







Hier sind die Kümmelschinken











Mein Eindruck vom Geschmack:

*Kümmelschinken* schmeckt *mir* sehr gut,nicht streng nach Kümmel aber auch nicht zu lasch mit einer guten Rauchnote.
*
Kräuterschinken mit Rotwein* muss man mögen,da er sehr mild schmeckt,ganz feine Weinnote mit einer leichten Süsse.

Vielleicht probiert der eine oder andere mal was aus.

Marco,deine Proben gehen diesen Freitag oder nächsten Montag raus.


----------



## sundangler (6. April 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Na auf den Bilder sehen sie doch schonmal gut aus. Meine Beurteilung und Kritik folgt später. Ich bin gespannt Tino! :vik:


----------



## kaipiranja (10. April 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo,


...nun auch noch 3 Anschnittbilder vom Rehschinken!

Nach dem Pökeln lagen sie 5 Tage zum durchbrennen im Kühlschrank danach jeweils 2 Räucherdurchgänge a ~6Std im Buchenrauch.

Geschmacklich sehr gut aber die schmalen Stücke hätten etwas weniger Salz gebraucht, beim nächsten mal werde ich dünnere Stücke auf jeden Fall wieder wässern.

Gruß, Kai


----------



## Tino (10. April 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Sieht sehr gut aus,Kai.

Mit wieviel Gr. NPS auf ein kg Fleisch pökelst du.

Ich nehme für solch feine Sachen 25 gr.auf ein Kilo Fleisch.
14 Tage pökeln und nichts wird salziger oder milder.
Alles ist gleichmässig durchgesalzen.
Ich wässere nie.


----------



## sundangler (10. April 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Mann der sieht ja echt lecker aus!


----------



## kaipiranja (10. April 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

@Tino
...das Problem bei diesem Durchgang war, das sehr, sehr flache Stücke dabei waren (1-2 cm dick) die dafür aber eine große Fläche hatten. 

Das Stück was zu sehen ist war nicht zu salzig weil das Verhältnis Fläche/Dicke/Salzmenge besser gepasst hat.

...denke mir es waren um die ~35g NPS/kg

Es ist auch nicht so das man es nicht essen kann weil es zu salzig ist - nur ein kleiner Tick weniger und es wäre optimal gewesen, das große Stück ist super 



@sundangler

...die Schmecken auch total lecker 


Ich werde die Schinkensaison nun aber auch beenden, einmal wursten steht noch an und dann ist Sommerpause.

Gruß, Kai


----------



## Tino (11. April 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Alles klar ,Kai.

Bei mir ist auch bald Schluss.Ich denke noch 2-3 Räuchergänge etwas reifen und dann ist Feierabend mit Schinken.

Dann gehts mit Fisch weiter.:vik:


----------



## sundangler (12. April 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Schaut mal was ich durch Zufall gefunden habe. :q
http://www.amgrill.de/epages/62455639.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/62455639/Products/kaltraeuchern
Vielleicht können es manche gebrauchen. :m


----------



## phun (15. April 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

So ähnlich sieht meien Mühle ja auch aus


----------



## sundangler (16. April 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Tino deine Schinken sind heute angekommen!!! Ein großes Dankeschön schon mal. Ich werde sie aber in 35 Tagen in Dänemark mit mehreren Freunden bei einer Poolparty probieren und dann kritisch beurteilen!!! :q:q:q


----------



## Tino (17. April 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



sundangler schrieb:


> Tino deine Schinken sind heute angekommen!!! Ein großes Dankeschön schon mal. Ich werde sie aber in 35 Tagen in Dänemark mit mehreren Freunden bei einer Poolparty probieren und dann kritisch beurteilen!!! :q:q:q





Machst du Bilder von der Poolparty?|rolleyes

Nicht von dir...


----------



## sundangler (17. April 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Mit Sicherheit!


----------



## Tino (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Das hier nicht nur Fleisch gezeigt wird hau ich mal ein wenig Fisch in den Trööt.



Hier ist mein Räuchervorhaben vom letzten Wochenende.

GroßKarpfen,  Hornis, Forellen und Barsch  wurden vergoldet.

Das fertige Ergebnis konnte ich leider nicht fotografieren.
(Akku platt und Ladegerät zu Hause bei mir)























Soll nur zeigen wie man auch sehr große Stücke von einem 32 pf.  Spiegelkarpfen räuchern kann.

Die Gäste waren begeistert das solch ein großer Karpfen  soooo gut schmeckt und dabei soooo zart sein kann.
War auch ein 14 Pfünder dabei.

Meine Lake bestand aus 500gr. Salz auf 10 l Wasser und dem aufgekochtem  Sud aus 50gr. Fischgewürz 
(dieses Kochgewürz)


----------



## sundangler (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hast du die Hornies selber geangelt? Schmecken ja geräuchert richtig geil! In 2 Wochen wird dein Schinken endlich probiert Tino! :vik:


----------



## Tino (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ich bitte Ihnen.

Aber natürlich ist alles selbst geangelt was bei mir geräuchert wird.


Das tat richtig weh!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eur0 (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Tino schrieb:


> Ich bitte Ihnen.
> 
> Aber natürlich ist alles selbst geangelt was bei mir geräuchert wird.
> 
> ...



Die Schinken auch??? Na das will ich mal sehen.... nen Schweinenacken am Haken ^^:vik:


----------



## Tino (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Die Schinken natürlich nicht EurO.

Ich würde gerne selber schlachten wenn ich könnte.
Stallungen sind auch beim Schwiegervater vorhanden,aber der Zeitfaktor passt absolut nicht.

Leider leider


----------



## sundangler (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Oha soviel Hornies? Ist der schon voll bei euch da? Wo haste die gefangen?


----------



## Big Man (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Dickes Petri zu deinen Fischen und du machst einem wieder soviel Appetit am frühen morgen.:c
Mein erster Versuch mit Karpfenfilet ist in die Hose gegangen. Ich vermute ich hatte ein zu lange Garzeit, den die Dinger waren Staubtrocken.#q
Ich hatte aus Zeitmangel das zwischendurch gemacht und nicht auf die Uhr geschaut. Naja beim nächsten mal.


----------



## Tino (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



sundangler schrieb:


> Oha soviel Hornies? Ist der schon voll bei euch da? Wo haste die gefangen?




Bei uns im Wohlenberger Wiek angel ich die Hornis immer.
Die auf dem Foto sind vom letzten Jahr.
Ich hatte noch keine Zeit welche zu angeln.

Bei uns sind die voll da,mal sehen wann ich Zeit finde welche zu fangen.


----------



## Tino (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Big Man schrieb:


> Dickes Petri zu deinen Fischen und du machst einem wieder soviel Appetit am frühen morgen.:c
> Mein erster Versuch mit Karpfenfilet ist in die Hose gegangen. Ich vermute ich hatte ein zu lange Garzeit, den die Dinger waren Staubtrocken.#q
> Ich hatte aus Zeitmangel das zwischendurch gemacht und nicht auf die Uhr geschaut. Naja beim nächsten mal.




Ich brauchte eine ganze Weile um die großen Stücke gar zu bekommen.
Aber die waren herrlich zart und sehr saftig.

Klugscheiß-Modus an: 

Man räuchert nicht mal eben zwischendurch,Big Man.

*Räuchern ist und bleibt eine Philosophie!!!*

Klugscheiß-Modus aus!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## black oggy (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

sag mal wie groß sind denn die barsche auf dem foto

habe letztes jahr ein gefangen von 41 cm war ganz stolz drauf aber deine sehen auch nicht schlecht aus


----------



## chivas (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Tino schrieb:


> Ich brauchte eine ganze Weile um die großen Stücke gar zu bekommen.
> Aber die waren herrlich zart und sehr saftig.
> 
> Klugscheiß-Modus an:
> ...



gib doch trotzdem mal ein wenig (nach)hilfe ^^

hab mal was von 90 min bei 80° gelesen, weiter nix... meine letzten (und ersten) karpfenstücke waren leider nicht ganz durch, die hatte ich ca. 30 min bei 80° und knapp 3h bei ca. 50° -.-


----------



## Tino (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



black oggy schrieb:


> sag mal wie groß sind denn die barsche auf dem foto
> 
> habe letztes jahr ein gefangen von 41 cm war ganz stolz drauf aber deine sehen auch nicht schlecht aus




Die sind kurz vor 40cm.


----------



## Tino (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



chivas schrieb:


> gib doch trotzdem mal ein wenig (nach)hilfe ^^
> 
> hab mal was von 90 min bei 80° gelesen, weiter nix... meine letzten (und ersten) karpfenstücke waren leider nicht ganz durch, die hatte ich ca. 30 min bei 80° und knapp 3h bei ca. 50° -.-




90 min. bei 80° kommt dem schon sehr nahe wie ich die Stücke geräuchert hatte.
Ich habe das grösste direkt an der Tür gehabt und mit dem Messer reingestochen um zu sehen ob es innen heiss ist.
Das hat funktioniert.
Als es richtig heiss war,kam dann der Rauch.


----------



## chivas (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

du siehst mit dem messer, ob es heiß ist? dazu fehlt mir grad das vorstellungsvermögen -.-

aber damit habe ich schonmal ne grundsätzliche richtschnur - dankesehr 

rauch auch bei so hoher temperatur? oder doch eher niedriger und dann länger... beim kalträuchern ist es ja auch eher die zeit, die den fisch "gut" macht.


----------



## Tino (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ja, ich sehe das mit dem Messer.

Man sticht es ins Fleisch und wenn die Schneide des Messers heiss ist,ist es der Fisch ja somit auch.

Alles klar!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Den Rauch dann natürlich bei niedrieger Temperatur,sonst wird der Fisch  trocken wenn er weiter Hitze bekommt.


----------



## Wakenitzangler92 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

hi leute habe ein riesen problem habe einen räucherofen bekommen der aussieht wie der hier : http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...n&start=20&um=1&hl=de&sa=N&ndsp=20&tbs=isch:1    und jetzt meine frage wo stelle ich das feuer hinn danmit das räuchert in den ofen oder unten in diese art schublade ?   #q#q#q#q#q#q;+;+;+;+


----------



## Wakenitzangler92 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

weil das holz gibt ja auch aroma ab denn muss das doch in den offen aber wozu  ist den die schublade da unten weil auf die glut kommt ja auch räuchermehl drauf den geht das ja neben den ofen =?   pls helft   ach ja bei mir ist das n bisschen massiver die sache so das da kein rauch rein kommt wenn das in der schublade ist


----------



## Fruchtfit (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Moin zusammen,

hab mal ne Frage an die Räucherexperten. Gestern habe ich zum dritten Mal geräuchert. Meine Aale haben die Eigenart, dass sie in dem Abschnitt zwischen Waidloch und Schwanzspitze super lecker und saftig sind, aber zwischen Kopf und Waidloch etwas zäh. Woran kann das liegen? Es waren keine Geleeschwänze, geplatzt ist auch nichts. 

 Ich habe folgendes benutzt:

- kleiner Teleräucherofen
- Salzlake mit 60 g pro Liter, darin die Aale 12 Stunden eingelegt
- Holzkohle aus Buchenholz zum Heizen (wegen der kleinen Feuerluke ist es mit Holz schwierig)
- Garphase bei ca 95 Grad 25 Minuten
- Räucherphase 1,5 Stunden
- den Deckel und die Verbindung zwischen den Bauteilen habe ich mit feuchten Tüchern abgedeckt um den Rauch besser im Ofen zu halten
- Temperatur in der Räucherphase ca. 45 Grad


----------



## jogibaer1996 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

moin Fruchtfit,
ich bin selber noh längst kein Räucheexperte, aber ich glaube, dass das mit der Holzkohle nicht all zu gut war. Du kannst doch auch Buchenholzscheite spalten, sodass die in die Feuerluke passen...

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## Tino (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Fruchtfit schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> hab mal ne Frage an die Räucherexperten. Gestern habe ich zum dritten Mal geräuchert. Meine Aale haben die Eigenart, dass sie in dem Abschnitt zwischen Waidloch und Schwanzspitze super lecker und saftig sind, aber zwischen Kopf und Waidloch etwas zäh. Woran kann das liegen? Es waren keine Geleeschwänze, geplatzt ist auch nichts.
> 
> ...


----------



## Räucherling (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Na Hallo sundangler,

habe auch mal deine Rezepte gelesen und bin auch in etwa deiner Meinung. Nur ich habe alle deine Gewürze aus A u.B auser Zitrone in eine Mischung gehaun, das ganze einen Tag ziehen lassen und dann den Fisch 12h darin Eingelegt. Die Fische werden dan bei mir nur mit Erle Geräuchert, weil das gibt die beste Farbe und Geschmack. Und noch ein kleiner Tip, wenn man beim Räuchern Hunger bekommt, dann einfach Knacker mit Reinhängen und eine frische Scheibe Brot, TOTAL LECKER!!! M.f.G. Räucherling


----------



## Fruchtfit (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

@ jogibaer1996, @Tino: Danke für die Tipps. Ich vermute mittlerweile, dass mein Termometer dieTemperatur auch etwas zu niedrig anzeigt, weil ich es separat gekauft und oben am Deckel befestigt habe. Der Fühler ist nicht so lang, so dass es im Kernbereich vielleicht etwas wärmer ist als angezeigt


----------



## Tino (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



sundangler schrieb:


> Hast du die Hornies selber geangelt? Schmecken ja geräuchert richtig geil! In 2 Wochen wird dein Schinken endlich probiert Tino! :vik:




Hallo Marco

Bist du nach meinem Schinken gestorben???

Lebst du noch???

Langsam könntest du ja was zu meinen Schinken sagen|rolleyes oder wie lange muss ich noch warten???


----------



## sundangler (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo Tino

Ich ruf dich die Tage mal an. Ich bin seit dem 11. Mai krankgeschrieben und war 6 Wochen in der Klinik. Aber nicht wegen deinem Schinken !! 

Gruß Marco


----------



## susi-knalltüte (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo,
Irgendwie habe ich ein problem...
ich finde die hochgelobte Tabelle nicht zur Lakenherstellung...Salz...Wasser...in welchen Mengen...kann nur die Überschrift sehen im ersten Beitrag, aber die Tabelle ist futsch?!???#c#c


----------



## HamburgJupp (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Moin :vik:,

habe gestern meinen Räucherofen ( Preetz ) mit Elektroheizung geliefert bekommen. Habe dann natürlich direkt das Material aus dem Froster genommen und in die mitgelieferte Fertiglake eingelegt. 
Dann habe ich die halbe Nacht von geräucherten Forellen geträumt :l.
Heute Mittag die Dinger rein und nach ca. 1,5 Std. lag der Traum auf dem Teller #6. 
Unglaublich lecker, alle vorher gekauften geräucherten Forellen kann man gegen selbst gemachtes vergessen.

Ich habe mich vorher stundenlang hier eingelesen, möchte mich an dieser Stelle an alle, die hier an Fachwissen beitragen bedanken#6.

Der Ofen von Preetz (doppelwandig ) ist unglaublich schnell auf Hitze und speichert die Hitze sehr lange, kann den nur empfehlen.

Gruß
HaJu


----------



## aal60 (1. August 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Schön das es geklappt hat und weiterhin viel Spaß beim Räuchern.

Und Fotos erwarten wir dann auch, gerne. Das animiert nämlich selbt mal eine Räuchergang einzuleiten. 

Und berichte von deinen Erfahrungen .... .#h


----------



## KGE (2. August 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



HamburgJupp schrieb:


> Der Ofen von Preetz (doppelwandig ) ist unglaublich schnell auf Hitze und speichert die Hitze sehr lange, kann den nur empfehlen.
> 
> Gruß
> HaJu


 

Jepp kann ich voll und ganz bestätigen.
ich habe auch einen von Preetz , allerdings ohne Elektrobefeuerung. Meinen betreibe ich mit Gasbrenner, oder halt im Winter ganz ohne . Zum Kalträuchern halt.
Der Zug ist auch super.
Bin voll und ganz zufrieden


----------



## JanS (2. August 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Moin, ich habe so einen einfachen Edelstahl räucherofen, nicht besonders groß aber für mich sollte es reichen. Nun habe ich ein kleines Problem an dem Ding ist kein Thermometer. Reicht ein Digitales (das wir hier auffe Arbeit verkaufen) um gelegentlich die Temperatur zu überprüfen oder soll ich ein festes einbauen? Das Digitale ist vom Preis genau so teuer wie so ein einfaches zum einbauen. Wo bekomme ich sonst relativ schnell eines zum Einbauen her? Im Baumarkt hier eben (Max Bahr) gab es keines, aber günstiges Räuchermehl ;-) ...

Gruß


----------



## Big Man (2. August 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Versuch es doch mal bei 3,2,1


----------



## JanS (2. August 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ich dachte da mehr an "eben rum fahren und rausholen" ;-)


----------



## sundangler (3. August 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



susi-knalltüte schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Irgendwie habe ich ein problem...
> ich finde die hochgelobte Tabelle nicht zur Lakenherstellung...Salz...Wasser...in welchen Mengen...kann nur die Überschrift sehen im ersten Beitrag, aber die Tabelle ist futsch?!???#c#c



Die ist mir leider auf meinem Webserver abhanden gekommen als ich ihn neu aufsetzte. Wenn ich aus dem Krankenhaus raus bin, mache ich sie neu!


----------



## Livio (3. August 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



JanS schrieb:


> Ich dachte da mehr an "eben rum fahren und rausholen" ;-)


 
Ich hätte hier in Sebaldsbrück, alternativ Bremen Nord noch eines rum fliegen...


----------



## aal60 (3. August 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



sundangler schrieb:


> Die ist mir leider auf meinem Webserver abhanden gekommen als ich ihn neu aufsetzte. Wenn ich aus dem Krankenhaus raus bin, mache ich sie neu!


 

Ja dann erstmal GUTE BESSERUNG  |wavey: und hoffentlich vollständige Genesung, damit Du auch wieder Qualmen wirst ... 

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## susi-knalltüte (3. August 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Oh...|wavey:...auch von mir dicke Gute Besserungswünsche !!!

Dachte schon,ich bin irgendwie zu blöd, die Tabelle zu finden, aber alle anderen können es ;o)
Na, nu weiß ich ja Bescheid und gedulde mich |schlaf:


----------



## JanS (4. August 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Livio schrieb:


> Ich hätte hier in Sebaldsbrück, alternativ Bremen Nord noch eines rum fliegen...



Besten Dank! Ich habe gestern eines bei Max Bahr in Hastedt bekommen. Zwar nicht für Räuchertonnen speziell aber mit einer Skala von 0 - 120°C und für 4,99€ kann man wohl nichts falsch machen ;-)!

Dennoch danke für das Angebot.


----------



## kaipiranja (2. September 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

...das Wetter wird kälter, wie sieht es aus an der Schinken und Wurstfront!? Hat schon jemand geplant oder ein aktuelles Projekt laufen!?

...ich möchte die nächsten Tage Rehsalami machen, was nimmt man da am besten für eine Scheibe zum durchwolfen!?

Gruß, Kai


----------



## Tino (2. September 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo Kai

Ich hab was seit dem 22.8. zum pökeln im Vakuum.

Mehr wird nicht verraten...|rolleyes ...noch nicht!


Kommt drauf an wie fein du sie haben möchtest,denke ich.


----------



## sundangler (5. September 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Also ich hab noch nix fertig bzw noch nicht mal angefangen. Ist einfach noch zu warm draußen. Wenn mein scheiß Rücken nicht so im Arsch wäre. Bin nun seit 5 Monaten krankgeschrieben und lieg schon wieder seit 2 Tagen im Bett. Wenn es die Tage besser geht dann mach ich noch die Salzlakentabelle neu und setze die auf Seite 1 wieder rein.


----------



## Tino (5. September 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Dann gute Besserung.

Reib mal deinen Rücken anständig ein...mit Cola-Wodka!!!


----------



## mercedes-gp (6. September 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

@susi-knalltüte

Salzmenge in Gramm 

*Stärke 1L          *

  7%      75      
  10%    110   
  12%    135    
  14%    165     
  15%    175    
  16%    190    
  18%    220    
  [FONT=&quot]20%    250   


Hier für1 Liter . Muss Mann/Frau dann nur mal x nehmen. 

Oder hier...Räucherrezepte und Methoden

Grüße und Petri #h
[/FONT]


----------



## kaipiranja (8. September 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

...das ist ja noch mau an der Schinken- und Wurstfront.

Ich mache gerade Rehschinken - es sind die letzten Testschinken vor der "Kleinserienproduktion". 
Hab die beiden vom 30.08. bis zum 04.10 gepökelt, seit dem liegen sie zum durchziehen und Reifen. Heute abend kommen sie für 8Std. in den 1. Rauch


Gruß, Kai


----------



## sundangler (8. September 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ich denke ich werde Ende September anfangen.


----------



## Tino (8. September 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Am Samstag wirds was feines geben.:l

Bilder, Rezept und das Procedere dann kommende Woche.


----------



## sundangler (8. September 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Na da bin ich ja gespannt.


----------



## Tino (13. September 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo Räucherfreunde.

Vielleicht hat ja schon jemand so etwas gemacht oder möchte es auch mal machen.

Für mich war es eine Premiere.


Gewürzmischung für 2,5kg Nacken

62 gr. Pökelsalz

10 gr.Wacholderbeeren

8 gr. Kümmel

8 gr. schwarzen Pfeffer 

5 gr. rosa Beeren

3 gr. Nelken

2 gr. rotes Chili-Pulver (scharf)

2 Knoblauchzehen

ca. 2 Esslöffel Honig


Alle Gewürze durch meine Mulinette gejagt und geschrotet.





Damit habe ich das Fleisch gut eingerieben und einmassiert.

Zum Schluss den fein gehackten Knoblauch und den Honig auf's Fleisch verteilen und ab in die Tüte und Luft abgesaugt.





Am 10.09. hab ich ihn abgewaschen und zum trocknen aufgehängt.
Beim nächsten Mal lasse ich den Nacken 2 Tage trocknen.
Normal *reichen 14 Tage Pökeldauer* völlig aus,aber ich konnte zeitlich nicht anders, um den Nacken weiter zu verarbeiten.






Am 11.09. war es dann so weit den Ofen anzufeuern.

Den Nacken in den Ofen gehängt und ein Thermometer verpasst damit ich über die Kerntemperatur weiss wann er genug hat.
Das Fleischthermometer habe ich auf 68° eingestellt.





Immer schön, eine vertrauenswürdige Ofenwache zu haben.


----------



## Tino (13. September 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Heisser Nacken die 2.


Feuer im Ofen gemacht und ab geht er.

Ich werde ihn bei 100-120° heissräuchern bis er 68° Kerntemperatur hat.






Gegen 9.00 Uhr fing ich an.

Nach 2 h kurz mal reingeschaut was der Nacken so macht.





Nach 4,5 h war er fertig und ich war seeeehr überrascht.









Jetzt noch ein paar Anschnitt-Bilder nachdem das Fleisch einige Zeit geruht hatte.

















Der Nacken war,für uns, genau richtig gesalzen,herrlich saftig, kräftig im Geschmack und hatte ein sehr schönes Raucharoma.

*Ich werde das auf jeden Fall mehrfach wiederholen.*


----------



## Barbus_barbus (14. September 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Toll, gutes Rezept und schöne Bilder die das Ergebnis sehr gut zeigen. Große Anerkennung. Kann man glatt neidisch werden. Ich bewohne eine Mietwohnung in einer Wohnsiedlung, da muss ich mich mit dem kleinen Tischräucherofen auf dem Balkon zufrieden geben.:c

Weiter so und bitte immer mal wieder berichten, ist sehr interessant.
In diesem Sinne 
B_b


----------



## leopard_afrika (14. September 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo Tino,
danke für Rezept und Bilder #6#6#6 , bekommen meine Eltern gleich zur Vorbereitung meines Weihnachtsurlaubes zur Ansicht. 
Für alle Mitlesenden aber noch mal der Hinweis: Fisch bei 80- 90 °C garen, Fleisch über 100 ° C! Bei Fisch soll die Muskelstruktur erhalten bleiben, bei Fleisch eher "zermürbt", damit es zarter ist.


----------



## Tino (14. September 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Danke an Euch.

Ich hoffe das der eine oder andere ein paar Anregungen durch diesen Trööt bekommt.

Diese Art der Zubereitung eines gepökelten Nackens oder anderen Fleischstückes habe ich dem Boardi EurO zu verdanken.

Der gab mir den Tip!!!


----------



## sundangler (15. September 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo Tino
Na da hast du ja wieder was richtig feines gezaubert. Sieht sehr gut aus. Ich werde dieses Jahr *Buckboard Bacon* zum erstenmal probieren. Ist ja in der Art fast das gleiche, was du gemacht hast*.
*


----------



## Tino (15. September 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo Marco

Das ist das gleiche!

Ich hoffe deiner kommt auch mit Bildern.|wavey:


----------



## Tino (26. September 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Nochmal Nacken heißgeräuchert.

Da der erste so hergestellte Nacken uns sehr gut schmeckte,habe ich gleich 3 Stück gewürzt und gepökelt um die Sache zu wiederholen.

Rezepte sind andere wie beim ersten.

1. Rezept für 2,5 kg Fleisch:

65 gr. NPS
10 gr. schw. Pfeffer
10 gr. Wacholderbeeren
 5 gr. Kümmel
 3 gr. Senfkörner
 3 gr. Nelken
 3 gr. Piment
 1 Tl. Honig                              

2. Rezept für 2,5 kg Fleisch:

65 gr. NPS
25 gr. Sauerbratengewürz
25 gr. Wacholderbeeren
 5 gr. schw. Pfeffer
 1 Tl. Honig


----------



## sundangler (26. September 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Mann du legst ja wieder los Tino. Sieht sehr gut aus. Nächstes Wochenende soll es schon wieder bis 20 Grad werden. nene ich warte noch 2 Wochen und leg dann los.


----------



## schl.wetterangler (26. September 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Jup hört sich lecker an 
Abgucken ist hier  ja erlaubt merk ich mir gleich mal vor .bissl mit Pute,Hänchen,Rinderfilet rum experimentiert hab ich auch schon geht ne Menge im Rauch und fast alles lecker


----------



## Tino (26. September 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



sundangler schrieb:


> Mann du legst ja wieder los Tino. Sieht sehr gut aus. Nächstes Wochenende soll es schon wieder bis 20 Grad werden. nene ich warte noch 2 Wochen und leg dann los.




Marco,das wird doch heißgeräuchert.

Völlig Latte wie warm es wird.


Zum kalträuchern fang ich mit anderen Mengen in diesem Jahr an.|supergri


----------



## schl.wetterangler (26. September 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Wenn du viel kalt räucherst hast du in mir einen sehr interessierten Zuhörer hab es Kalt noch nicht gemacht und möchte bei meinen 6 Mefofilets die noch ihrer Veredelung harren ungern Experimente starten .Sobalb es etwas Kühler ist und nicht ohne Glut schon über 20 Grad  im Ofen sind solls losgehen . 
Hast du da Erfahrung?
gr Andreas


----------



## Tino (26. September 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ich habe letztes Jahr mich sehr viel belesen und mich dann ran getraut.Hat alles bestens geklappt.
Von meinem ersten kaltgeräuchertem war ich seeeeehr angetan.


Lies dich mal durch diesen Trööt von Anfang an durch.
Da sind einige Sachen vom kalträuchern drinne.
Mit Rezepten und Vorgehensweisen.


----------



## Tino (26. September 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



schl.wetterangler schrieb:


> Wenn du viel kalt räucherst hast du in mir einen sehr interessierten Zuhörer hab es Kalt noch nicht gemacht und möchte bei meinen 6 Mefofilets die noch ihrer Veredelung harren ungern Experimente starten .Sobalb es etwas Kühler ist und nicht ohne Glut schon über 20 Grad  im Ofen sind solls losgehen .
> Hast du da Erfahrung?
> gr Andreas





Hier ist was für deine Mefos.Ist zwar ein Lachs-Rezept,kannst aber sehr gut für Mefos nehmen.


Hallo

Zuerst musst du ihn beizen.Davor kannst du die Lachsseiten mit Gin einpinseln

Die Beize besteht aus 1 1/2 Tassen grobem Salz, 1 Tasse Rohrzucker, 
1/2 Tasse Dillspitzen und 1/2 Tasse gestoßener weiser Pfeffer.
*
Diese Gewürzmischung bezieht sich auf eine ca. 1,6 kg* 

*Lachsseite!!!*

Das alles gut auf der Fleischseite einreiben.



Den Fisch legst dann  auf nem Kuchengitter und das Gitter in einem Blech, damit die Flüssigkeit abtropfen kann.
Natürlich alles fein säuberlich mit Frischhaltefolie gut abdecken!!!

Den ganzen Krempel für 24 h in den Kühlschrank.

Danach gut abwaschen und mit Küchenkrepp trocknen.

Jetzt nochmal mit Gin einpinseln(wenn gewünscht) und dann 3-4 h trocknen.


2-3 Kalträuchergänge soll er bekommen,wobei ein Gang  bei 8-10 h liegen sollte.

Buchenmehl im Sparbrand,eventuell mit ein paar geschroteten Wacholderbeeren im Räuchermehl.

Hier noch was wie du die Seiten in deinen Ofen hängen kannst:                                                                                               Man kann das mit nem Zahnstocher und Band machen.

*Bei einer Lachsseite nimm doch lieber einen Schaschlikspiess.*





Ich hoffe damit ist dir erstmal geholfen.


----------



## schl.wetterangler (26. September 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Das hätte ich sogar alles da Braunen Rohrzucker weil Mochito und Cuba libre mischen unter anderem noch nen Minzegebüsch  und n Zitronen Bäumchen|rolleyes(wird nicht langweilig beim vorbereiten) und Gin tonic äh Gin hab ich auch hört sich gut an ich stöber noch n bissl in den Seiten rum danke erstmal dafür 
gr Andreas


----------



## sundangler (26. September 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

@schl.wetterangler

Wir haben hier im Thread genügend zusammen getragen was zum Thema Kalträuchern passt.


----------



## sundangler (29. September 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

So Freunde der leichten Rauchnote. Ich habe es endlich geschafft eine neue Salzlakentabelle anzufertigen. Ihr findet die wieder auf Seite 1.


----------



## sundangler (30. September 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Moin Moin

Habe mir gestern beim Landfleischer eine 2kg Rinderbrust bestellt die ich heute abhole. Ich will die nächsten Tage Pastrami zum erstenmal versuchen. http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pastrami


----------



## Big Man (30. September 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Na wenn das so lecker wird wie es bei Wiki aussieht kommen wir alle zu Dir zum verkosten.


----------



## Tino (30. September 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Oha,Marcus

Da bin ich ja gespannt.#6


----------



## sundangler (30. September 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Habe heute die bestellten Fleischstücke abgeholt. Mit der Schälrippe bin ich hochzufrieden aber nicht mit der Rinderbrust. Von 1,7kg Brust sind 700gr Abfall für den Eintopf geworden. Die Rippe wiegt 2 kg und daraus mach ich mir schöne 3-2-1 Spare Ribs. Oder 3-1-1 mal sehen.

Ausgangsprodukt

http://img266.*ih.us/img266/207/p1010802t.jpg

Endprodukt

http://img842.*ih.us/img842/6237/p1010803av.jpg


http://img707.*ih.us/img707/2769/p1010804d.jpg

und noch die kleine Rippe 

http://img33.*ih.us/img33/1512/p1010799c.jpg


----------



## Sterni01 (30. September 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Willkommen im Grillforum ,, my saarbq.de,, !


----------



## Tino (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo alle miteinander

Gestern dümpelte ich im I-net und stolperte nach langer Zeit in den *Grillsportverein*.

Dann las ich "Geräucherter Nacken" und ich schaute mir das an.

Ich dachte ich spinne.Da hat jemand meinen Bericht mit Rezept dort hochgeladen und fragte allen Ernstes nach, ob das denn auch alles so richtig sei wie es dort beschrieben ist.
Der Ablauf und auch das Rezept.

Ich dachte nur:

Was für ein A......ch ist das denn.

Da macht man sich die Arbeit alles zu beschreiben,Fotos hochzuladen damit andere es vielleicht nachmachen könnten und dann solch ein Voll-Pfosten.

Hier der Link:

http://www.grillsportverein.de/forum/raeuchern-und-wursten/nacken-raeuchern-135351.html

Das ist ja wohl mehr als eine Frechheit!!!

Ich überlege ernsthaft hier noch was reinzustellen,nach solcher Aktion.


----------



## sundangler (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Lass dich nicht durch solche Looser ärgern Tino. Ich habe meinen Senf da schon hinzugefügt.


----------



## kaipiranja (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Tino schrieb:


> Hallo alle miteinander
> 
> Gestern dümpelte ich im I-net und stolperte nach langer Zeit in den *Grillsportverein*.
> 
> ...



@tino


 ...es wäre schade drum wenn du deswegen hier nicht mehr posten würdest!

Solche Leute gibt es leider immer wieder, ich als Webdesigner kann dir ein Lied davon singen.An deiner Stelle würde Kontakt aufnehmen und es ihm nahe legen die Bilder etc. umgehend von seiner Webpräsens zu nehmen...

Gruß, Mounty


----------



## Tino (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



kaipiranja schrieb:


> @tino
> 
> 
> ...es wäre schade drum wenn du deswegen hier nicht mehr posten würdest!
> ...




Ich poste hier wirklich gerne mit Berichten und Fotos und schaue und lerne auch von anderen gerne.
So soll es ja auch sein.
Aber solch eine Frechheit ...

Wenn mir was unklar ist, frage ich doch denjenigen der das gemacht hat. Warum,Wieso Weshalb usw.

Da dackel ich doch nicht zu anderen Leuten hin.

Absolut respektlos!!!


----------



## Tino (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ganz kurzes Kino.

Die Sache den Moderatoren in dem Forum gemeldet und der gesamte Bericht wurde gelöscht.


----------



## Tino (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Samstag kommen diesmal 2 gepökelte Schweinenacken in den Heissrauch.
Den dritten lass ich einfach im Kühlschrank bis ich ihn kalträuchern kann.


Bilder gibts natürlich,damit ihr nasse Tastaturen habt !!!


----------



## Big Man (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ihr seid so gemein:cDie Tastatur kann ich wegschmeißen oder ich hol mir so eine Silikonding.

Das mit dem Grillsportverein ist ja auch die Härte.
Ich meinen nachmachen und selber berichten wäre ja ok aber klauen ist das letzte.


----------



## Tino (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Big Man schrieb:


> Ihr seid so gemein:cDie Tastatur kann ich wegschmeißen oder ich hol mir so eine Silikonding.
> 
> Das mit dem Grillsportverein ist ja auch die Härte.
> Ich meinen nachmachen und selber berichten wäre ja ok aber klauen ist das letzte.




Ich finde, die absolute Härte war der Gedanke der dahintersteckte.
Die Leute die hier ihre Arbeiten mit Bildern und Berichten reinstellen,denken sich was dabei.
Die schmeissen nicht irgendwas, was irgendwie mit Salz und Gewürzen zugeschmissen wurde,in ihren Ofen und garen das Ding bei irgendeiner Temperatur, irgendwie so und so lange,dass eventuell was brauchbares rauskommen könnte.
Es sollen andere Anregungen haben etwas nachzumachen oder sich an etwas rantrauen weil man sieht das es machbar ist.
Wenn diese Leute für mich nicht glaubwürdig und kompetent erscheinen in dem was sie machen,dann belese ich mich anderweitig zu diesem Thema.

Da schleich ich mich nicht in ein anderes Forum mit einem geklauten Bericht rein und frage ob das denn so richtig sein könnte,was für ihn ein Fremder gemacht hat. 
*Das ist die grösste Frechheit!!!*
Das regt mich am meisten auf.Wenn dieser Mann einigen hier nicht glauben will ,indem was sie machen,dann soll er sich verp....n!!!


Ich hoffe dieser Affe liest das!!!


So, mehr kommt jetzt nicht mehr...|rolleyes


----------



## sunny (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ruhig Brauner, dass ist nicht gut für deinen Blutdruck |supergri.

Freu mich schon auf die nächsten Köstlichkeiten von dir #6.


----------



## Tino (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



sunny schrieb:


> Ruhig Brauner, dass ist nicht gut für deinen Blutdruck |supergri.
> 
> Freu mich schon auf die nächsten Köstlichkeiten von dir #6.





Ist wieder alles gut,Olaf.


----------



## Tino (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hier hängt das Geburtstags-Abendbrot meiner Frau zum 30sten.


----------



## Big Man (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Na dann Alles Gute zu Geburtstag unbekannter weise und Guten Appetit


----------



## sundangler (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Tino gibt es noch Anschnittbilder?


----------



## sunny (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Die will ich garnicht sehen #d. Hab so schon zweimal am Bildschirm geleckt .


----------



## Tino (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Leider nicht,da die Gäste schneller waren.

Sahen aber wie beim ersten Mal aus.

Ich hatte ja zwei Würzungen gemacht.

Einmal diese:

*1. Rezept für 2,5 kg Fleisch:*

65 gr. NPS
10 gr. schw. Pfeffer
10 gr. Wacholderbeeren
 5 gr. Kümmel
 3 gr. Senfkörner
 3 gr. Nelken
 3 gr. Piment
 1 Tl. Honig                              

und das war die zweite:

*2. Rezept für 2,5 kg Fleisch:*

65 gr. NPS
25 gr. Sauerbratengewürz
25 gr. Wacholderbeeren
  6 gr. schw. Pfeffer
  1 Tl. Honig

Wobei ich die mit dem Sauerbraten-Gewürz für mich favorisiere.:l


----------



## sundangler (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Wie machte sich das Sauerbratengewürz?


----------



## Tino (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



sundangler schrieb:


> Wie machte sich das Sauerbratengewürz?




...ganz gut,hat nicht gemeckert


----------



## sundangler (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

wat mehr nicht? Erzähl mal genauer? Muss doch einen völlig  anderen geschmack gehabt haben.


----------



## Tino (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ich schreib ja schon was...

Für mich kam es pikant und kräftig rüber was ich seeeeehr mochte.

Rich an dem Zeug dann kannst du dir ca. schon vorstellen wie es schmecken wird.

Oder mein lieber Marco du hast noch Geduld und ich schicke dir ein Pröbchen|rolleyes wenn ich Schinken mit dem Sauerbraten-Gewürz gemacht habe.

Oder du bist kein Mädchen und probierst es selber aus und gehst das gleiche Risiko wie ich ein- ob es schmeckt oder nicht.|supergri

Hier ist der letzte Nacken, die ich im August pökelte.

Kalt geräuchert hängt er nur so rum und muss noch reifen.


----------



## sundangler (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

na wenn du das sagst dann wird es wohl stimmen 
Ich werde dann auch mal das Sauerbratengewürz ausprobieren.


----------



## andi72 (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

traumhaftes werk habt ihr da zusammengetragen,ich hab 3 tage gebraucht um alles zu lesen - weil auch ich anfänger bin was räuchern angeht - dieser fred wird abonniert , und ich stell bald mal mein equipment vor (eigenbauschrank) .....

andi


----------



## Tino (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Schön das es zum nachmachen animiert ,was alle hier zusammengetragen haben.#6


----------



## sundangler (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Willkommen im Club andi72. So Leute morgen gibs von mir die ersten Bilder. Mein Pastrami Schinken wird morgen gepökelt.


----------



## Tino (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Da bin ich ja gespannt!!!!#6

Pröbchen,Marco?

Ich steh nich so auf Rindfleisch und deswegen würde ich erst gern probieren bevor ich das mache.


----------



## sundangler (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Na sicher doch bekommst du eine Probe dann. :vik:


----------



## Tino (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Na das ist doch ein Wort.

Da freu ich mich schon drauf.

Vielen Dank im voraus,Marco.


----------



## sundangler (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo Freunde

So meine Saison hat heute für mich begonnen und ich habe mir viel vorgenommen. Unter anderen möchte ich mit dem Wursten anfangen. 
Heute habe ich aber erstmal Fleisch vorbereitet für Pastrami, Tiroler Speck und Schweinenacken.

Pastrami Zutaten für ein 600gr Stück von der Rinderbrust

32gr NPS
1/2 EL brauner Zucker
1/2 EL schwarzer Pfeffer geschrotet
1/2 EL Koriander geschrotet
1/2 EL Knoblauchgranulat
Msp Muskat

Das kleine Stück geht jetzt für 3-4 Tage in den Kühli

http://img651.*ih.us/img651/7046/p1010810k.jpg
http://img442.*ih.us/img442/575/p1010812d.jpg
http://img407.*ih.us/img407/1862/p1010813y.jpg
http://img130.*ih.us/img130/5443/p1010814ww.jpg
http://img258.*ih.us/img258/4257/p1010816m.jpg


Zutaten für 1,5kg Tiroler Speck

45gr NPS
5gr schwarzer Pfeffer geschrotet
5gr grüner Pfeffer geschrotet
3gr Wacholderbeeren
2,5gr Knoblauchgranulat
1,5gr Lorbeerblätter
3gr Traubenzucker
3gr brauner Zucker
0,7gr Ascorbinsäure

Wie lange denkt ihr soll der Speck im Kühli pökeln?

http://img412.*ih.us/img412/3977/p1010818t.jpg
http://img708.*ih.us/img708/2664/p1010819j.jpg
http://img543.*ih.us/img543/1073/p1010820b.jpg
http://img23.*ih.us/img23/8059/p1010821h.jpg
http://img210.*ih.us/img210/4966/p1010823p.jpg
http://img243.*ih.us/img243/2461/p1010824i.jpg
http://img340.*ih.us/img340/7348/p1010825z.jpg
http://img832.*ih.us/img832/3619/p1010826h.jpg

Zutaten für 2,2kg Nackenschinken

110gr NPS
10gr Traubenzucker
1,2gr Ascorbinsäure
12gr schwarzer Pfeffer geschrotet
7gr Koriander geschrotet
5gr Rosabeeren geschrotet
2gr Lorbeerblätter
2gr Senfkörner

Der geht jetzt für 3 Wochen zum Pökeln in den Kühli

http://img819.*ih.us/img819/8694/p1010827n.jpg
http://img841.*ih.us/img841/2262/p1010828c.jpg
http://img208.*ih.us/img208/1005/p1010829u.jpg
http://img87.*ih.us/img87/3977/p1010830t.jpg
http://img177.*ih.us/img177/8416/p1010833r.jpg


----------



## Tino (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Sehr schön,Marco.

Den Speck würde ich mind.14Tage durchpökeln lassen.


----------



## Schwarte (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Moin Martin,
ich räucher meine Aale ähnlich wie du, sprich 70-80 Grad garen....danach der Räuchervorgang bei 40-60 Grad.

Wenn meine Aale Fettschwänze bekommen und das versuche ich tunlichst zu vermeiden weiss ich genau das ich nicht aufgepasst Bzw. zu heiss gegart habe!!!!
Stimmt dein Thermometer denn ??????|kopfkrat

Gruss Oli


----------



## sundangler (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo Leute

Ich habe heute begonnen, mir einen Reifeschrank zu bauen. Jetzt fehlt nur noch die Elektronik, die aber nächste Woche eintreffen wird. Auch dieser Schrank muß noch reifen und ich wäre wirklich dankbar für den einen oder anderen Tip.
Meine Idee ist das oben und unten ein PC-Lüfter eingebaut wird die für regelmäßige Frischluftzufuhr sorgen sollen. Eventuell noch links und recht jeweils ein Lüftungsgitter? Der Befeuchter und die Heizmatte kommen unten auf den Boden montiert. Materialkosten heute im Baumarkt zusammen 52,-€. Befeuchter 36,-€ und Elektronikkosten bei Conrad.de ca 70,€. Nun aber mal die ersten Bilder.

http://img156.*ih.us/img156/274/p1010837a.jpg
http://img525.*ih.us/img525/5345/p1010838n.jpg
http://img831.*ih.us/img831/273/p1010839e.jpg
http://img214.*ih.us/img214/6086/p1010840p.jpg
http://img100.*ih.us/img100/1790/p1010841.jpg
http://img21.*ih.us/img21/1549/p1010842k.jpg
http://img811.*ih.us/img811/2659/p1010843.jpg
http://img545.*ih.us/img545/7493/p1010844.jpg
http://img221.*ih.us/img221/6220/p1010845.jpg
http://img258.*ih.us/img258/4294/p1010846f.jpg
http://img697.*ih.us/img697/6776/p1010847g.jpg
http://img26.*ih.us/img26/9233/p1010848e.jpg


----------



## Tino (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Wie bist du auf diese Platten gekommen???



Dies ist ein Auszug bei Wikipedia!!!

Zur Verklebung werden PF-Klebstoffe (USA), MUPF-Klebstoffe (Melamin-Harnstoff-Phenol-Formaldehyd) und PMDI-Klebstoffe  verwendet, wobei vor allem aus qualitativen Gründen der Anteil an PMDI  überwiegt. Sehr häufig wird in der Mittelschicht PMDI eingesetzt und in  den Deckschichten MUF- bzw. MUPF-Klebstoffe.


Zu beachten ist diesbezüglich die Auswirkung der Formaldehydausdünstung auf die Raumluftqualität.
*

Formaldehyd* (ausgesprochen _Form-Aldehyd_) ist der Trivialname für die giftige chemische Verbindung *Methanal*, dem einfachsten Aldehyd. Der korrekte IUPAC-Name _Methanal_ leitet sich vom _Methan_ durch Anhängen des Suffix _-al_ für Aldehyde ab. Der Trivialname _Formaldehyd_ stammt von „_formica_“ ab, dem lateinischen Wort für _Ameise_, da Methanal durch Oxidation in Ameisensäure (_Methansäure_) überführt werden kann. Ein Polymer von Formaldehyd ist Paraformaldehyd, das unter anderem in der Zellbiologie genutzt wird.


----------



## sundangler (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Weil Wikipedia unwichtig ist. Manche haben aus den Platten sogar Räucheröfen gebaut die DU sogar kennst  Im unteren Link kannst du sehen das die OSB Platten unbedenktlich sind. Auch wenn der Test von 2001 ist werden die Hersteller den Kleber nicht verschlechtert haben sondern ganz bestimmt noch mehr verbessert haben. Und mein Schrank riecht überhaupt nicht nach irgendein Kleber sondern ganz im Gegenteil so richtig schön nach Holz.

http://www.oekotest.de/cgi/index.cgi?artnr=27606;bernr=01;seite=02;co=;suche=osb


----------



## Tino (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ich wollte nur auf was aufmerksam machen,Marco.

Wenn es so ist wie du sagst, ist es in Ordnung.

Wen kenne ich mit einem solchen Räucherofen???


----------



## sundangler (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Wurstepeter


----------



## Tino (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Achso,dass wusste ich nicht.|wavey:


----------



## sundangler (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Heute wurde die Rinderbrust geweckt und für 3 Stunden gewässert. Danach mit Zuckerrübensirup eingepinselt und mit einer Mischung aus Koriander, grünen Pfeffer und Senfkörner bestreut. Nun gehts bis morgen in den Kühli und dann in den Rauch.

http://img834.*ih.us/img834/8393/p1010849o.jpg
http://img834.*ih.us/img834/1075/p1010851q.jpg
http://img201.*ih.us/img201/1600/p1010852a.jpg
http://img169.*ih.us/img169/4261/p1010853e.jpg
http://img130.*ih.us/img130/6371/p1010854i.jpg


LG Marco


----------



## Tino (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Seeeehr interessant!!!

Da bleib ich sowas von dran:l

Sieht seeeehr spannend aus.


----------



## sundangler (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Heute kam der Luftbefeuchter und wad soll ich euch sagen. Ich hab tierisch Glück das der in den Schrank passt. Haargenau ! Der Luftbefeuchter hat einen Durchmesser von 30cm was ich vorher nicht wußte. 

http://img839.*ih.us/img839/7554/p1010855v.jpg
http://img198.*ih.us/img198/9334/p1010856po.jpg
http://img264.*ih.us/img264/7928/p1010857ut.jpg
http://img263.*ih.us/img263/5553/p1010858.jpg
http://img713.*ih.us/img713/418/p1010860q.jpg


----------



## sundangler (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Pastrami wanderte eben gerade in die Kugel. Man kann sehr gut auch kleine liegende Stücke im Kugelgrill räuchern. Angestrebt sind 70-71° Grad.

http://img808.*ih.us/img808/8163/p1010861.jpg
http://img4.*ih.us/img4/3852/p1010862dx.jpg
http://img80.*ih.us/img80/4249/p1010863t.jpg

lg Marco


----------



## sundangler (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Pastrami schmeckt außergewöhnlich lecker. Die Salzschärfe ist perfekt. Nächstesmal mach ich aber weniger grünen Pfeffer für den Gewürzrand. Ist ein bißchen zu scharf für Göga.

http://img21.*ih.us/img21/7724/p1010864i.jpg
http://img197.*ih.us/img197/4122/p1010865fc.jpg

lg Marco


----------



## Big Man (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hi Marco

jetzt ist die Tastatur wirklich klatschnass.
Wenn du so weiter machst hast du regelmäßig Besuch.

Mal abgesehen das die Pastrami richtig gut aussieht und sicher lecker ist auch dein Sparbrand ist geil.

Ist der selbergemacht oder gekauft |kopfkrat

Der Schrank sieht auch gut aus.

Du hast schon ein gutes Händchen für sowas.#6


----------



## sundangler (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Danke für die Blumen 
Der Sparbrand ist nicht dolle. Der reicht gerade mal für einen kleinen Kugelgrill. Davon hab ich mir 2 gekauft. Einer kostet 26,90€. Einen will ich wieder los werden für 20,-€ inklusive Versand. Ist noch org. verpackt.


----------



## Tino (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo Marco

Seeeeehr schön und lecker anzusehen#r


----------



## Brikz83 (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

@ Sundangler
Also, ich klicke ja sonst nur mal zwischendurch in diesen Trööt und habe auch noch nie selber geräuchert...
Aber was du hier so reinstellst, da klappt mir ja die Kinnlade runter (auch vor Hunger) wirklich klasse :m


----------



## leopard_afrika (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

@marco
gibst du mal die maße des sparbrands
danke


----------



## sundangler (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Diesen Sparbrand den ich da benutze ist Müll und ist nur 15x15 cm groß. Der ist überhaupt nicht für Schinkenräuchern zu gebrauchen. Hab den nur mal probiert und für absolut Untauglich erklärt. Wer Interesse hat an einen richtigen Sparbrand aus V2A Material, der also unkaputtbar ist, meldet sich bitte bei mir per PN. Der glimmt zwischen 8-10h und die Außenmaße sind 32,5x23cm. Die U Maße sind 6x6x6. Er kostet 45,-€ zuzüglich Versand. Diesen Sparbrand nutze ich bereits seit 1 Jahr und kann den mit guten Gewissen weiter empfehlen.

http://img842.*ih.us/img842/8837/p1010866h.jpg
http://img39.*ih.us/img39/996/p1010867k.jpg
http://img294.*ih.us/img294/4156/p1010872b.jpg


----------



## Tino (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Schönes Teil.#6


----------



## sundangler (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

So die Elektronik ist da. Morgen werd ich weiterbasteln.

http://img19.*ih.us/img19/4824/p1010868e.jpg


----------



## Tino (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hier ein kleines Update vom ersten Schinken meiner Saison.  

Reifen muss er aber noch.


----------



## sundangler (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Sieht wie immer lecker aus.


----------



## Tino (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Danke Marco.

Demnächst werd ich einen "Bummel" durch den Großmarkt machen und dann einiges mehr einpökeln.

Diverse Nackenschinken,Lachsschinken und Schweinebauch in einigen Variationen und die zarten Hähnchenbrüste.:l

Ich freu mich schon wie blöd


----------



## sundangler (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

So Schrank hängt und Testlauf läuft- LF ist jetzt bei 75%. Lüfter mach ich aber erst an wenn Luftfeuchte auf 90% gestiegen ist. Dann aber nur auf 3 V damit ich nicht die Luftfeuchte wieder raussauge. Mal sehen ich berichte.

http://img44.*ih.us/img44/6711/p1010890.jpg

http://img213.*ih.us/img213/6007/p1010891o.jpg

Unterschied zum anderen Thermometer 1°C
Ich habe aber die Heizung noch nicht an. 

http://img217.*ih.us/img217/8586/p1010892n.jpg


----------



## Tino (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Das werde ich beobachten was draus wird.:g


----------



## sundangler (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

So hab die Lüfter angeworfen und fahren mit 3V. Mal sehen was passiert. Heizfolie arbeitet auch nach Thermostat. Die brauch aber ne Weile bis die warm wird.

http://img213.*ih.us/img213/3391/p1010903d.jpg


----------



## knutemann (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hast du den Schrank jetzt mit Lebensmittelfarbe/Lack gestrichen#c


----------



## sundangler (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

nein und ich werde es auch nicht mehr machen.
1. Diese spezielle antibakterielle Farbe kostet 2,5l über 60,-€
2. Mein Schrank überhaupt nicht nach Klebstoff riecht.
3. Und Ökotest diese OSB Platten für absolut unbedenklich hält.


----------



## sundangler (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Heute hab ich Entenbrüste vorbereitet. 1 Säckle mit 600gr Entenbrust und einmal 300gr. Es wird trocken gepökelt also nicht gewässert.


Zutaten pro kg/Fleisch

20-22gr NPS
frisch gemahlener Pfeffer nach Gefühl
einen Rosmarinzweig


http://img176.*ih.us/img176/3734/p1010906o.jpg
http://img530.*ih.us/img530/7002/p1010907h.jpg
http://img524.*ih.us/img524/8527/p1010908.jpg
http://img2.*ih.us/img2/5692/p1010909y.jpg
http://img266.*ih.us/img266/3822/p1010910ar.jpg
http://img175.*ih.us/img175/8066/p1010911m.jpg


----------



## leopard_afrika (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

was hast du vor? kalt oder heiß/warm?


----------



## sundangler (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Entenbrust wird bei mir kaltgeräuchert. |wavey:


----------



## leopard_afrika (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

ich hoffe, du hast meine adresse? räuchern, leicht kosten, einschweißen, einpacken, ab zur post


----------



## sundangler (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

schick sie mir bitte nochmal per PN bitte. ich hab sie vermöhlt


----------



## Tino (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Nix is,Marco.

Selber machen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Denn zum lesen nimmt man Bücher und keine Rezepte|supergri


----------



## leopard_afrika (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Freu mich schon auf Weihnachten, Wildschwein, Rindviech, Schwein und Fisch, det gibt widder mal 2 kilo auf jede Waage drauf. ( es sei denn, ich manipuliere  )

Ach Tino, er sollte mir keinen Brief zum Lesen mit der Post schicken!


----------



## sundangler (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ja Mensch is doch mein Ernst 
Gib mal dei Adresse!!! :vik:


----------



## Tino (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> Freu mich schon auf Weihnachten, Wildschwein, Rindviech, Schwein und Fisch, det gibt widder mal 2 kilo auf jede Waage drauf. ( es sei denn, ich manipuliere  )
> 
> Ach Tino, er sollte mir keinen Brief zum Lesen mit der Post schicken!




Mensch, dass sollte heissen das du es selber machen sollst.:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## leopard_afrika (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

hab, seit dem ich in kassel bin, erst 5 mal geräuchert und das meist im tro. den kann ich wenigstens aufm balkon nutzen. ansonsten ist die wohnanlage hier nicht doll geeignet dafür, ich kann nur 3 der hier 9 gesprochenen sprachen, kann deswegen nicht jedem erklären, was ich da mache. und das langwierigere kalträuchern schon gar nicht.
deswegen muß ich immer auf urlaub warten, dann qualmen alle öfen aber gleich mehrfach 

bevor dumme sprüche kommen, es handelt sich bei meinen mitbewohnern oft um internationale studenten, deren vorlesungen in englisch erfolgen und auch um internationale gäste der autowerke, die hier nur zeitweise wohnen. also nichts mit migrationsunwillen und so.


----------



## Tino (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Das ist ja echt Schei$$e, dass du so eingengt bist in deinem Tun.


Kalträuchern kannste nicht aufm Balkon???

Viel Qualm entsteht doch nicht.


----------



## leopard_afrika (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

ich müßte trotzdem ständig dabei sein, wenn ich sicher sein will, daß keiner der ängstlichen nachbarn die feuerwehr ruft. 
bin aber zur zeit auf der suche nach einer möglichkeit außerhalb der wohnanlage, um zumindest manchmal räuchern zu können.


----------



## Tino (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Dann viel Glück bei der Suche.#6


----------



## knutemann (2. November 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Nun isses passiert|rolleyes
Angefixt durch diesen Trööt, habe ich mir einige Gewürze besorgt und gestern sind 0,8 kg Schweineschinkenfleisch und 1 kg Putenbrust gewürzt, eingepökelt und in Folie eingeschweißt in die Kühlung gegangen. Was meint ihr, wie lange sollen sie in der Kühlung bleiben|kopfkrat


----------



## sundangler (2. November 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

na das freut mich das wieder einer los legt. Ich würde beides ca 8-9 Tage pökeln lassen.


----------



## knutemann (2. November 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Thx#h


----------



## Big Man (2. November 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

So mein Pastramiversuch hat auch am Sonntag bekonnen. Ist wirklich anstecken was da gemacht wir.

@ Marco

Was für ein Bratthermometer hast du bzw worauf kommt es an und nimmst du wenn die Kerntemperatur erreicht ist die Teile einfach raus oder nimmst du nur die Hitze weg und lässt es noch im Rauch?

Leider habe ich keine Bilder gemacht aber wenn ich am WE den Rauch anmache werde ich welche machen.


----------



## sundangler (2. November 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Pastrami wird wie gesagt heißt geräuchert bzw gegrillt. Ich nutze dieses Thermometer http://www.amazon.de/Outdoorchef-Bratenthermometer-Gourmet-Check/dp/B0029M0D5Y und bei
und bei einer Kerntemperatur von 70-72% sofort den Schinken runter und in Alufolie ganznlangsam auskühlen lassen


----------



## Big Man (2. November 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Danke Marco.
Das die Pastrami heiß geräuchert wird war mir klar als du die Kerntemperatur erwähnt hast, nur dieser Nachsatz mit der Alufolie hat mir gefehlt.
Ich schau mal bei uns im Fleischerbedarf rein die müssten ja sowas haben.


----------



## sundangler (2. November 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo Fleischveredler

Habe heute ein schönes Stück Fleisch gekauft woraus ich Kareespeck machen möchte. Ist das erstemal. Wird trockengepökelt!

Stück wiegt 1,7kg

Zutaten:

37gr NPS
3gr Koriander
2gr Rosa Beeren
4gr Pfeffer
3gr Traubenzucker
1gr Ascorbinsäure
1gr Ascorbat




http://img403.*ih.us/img403/9220/p1010980.jpg
http://img10.*ih.us/img10/6755/p1010981c.jpg
http://img231.*ih.us/img231/2122/p1010982y.jpg

Hier Ascorbin, Natriumascorbat und Traubenzucker

http://img802.*ih.us/img802/2213/p1010984u.jpg
http://img27.*ih.us/img27/91/p1010985pw.jpg
http://img243.*ih.us/img243/4708/p1010986f.jpg


600gr Schweinefilet

Zutaten

11gr NPS
6-8 Wacholderbeeren
2 Lorbeerblätter
2gr Rosa Beeren
3gr Pfeffer
1gr Knoblauchgranulat
3gr Traubenzucker

http://img200.*ih.us/img200/974/p1010989ek.jpg
http://img14.*ih.us/img14/3195/p1010990t.jpg
http://img18.*ih.us/img18/3935/p1010991c.jpg


----------



## knutemann (2. November 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Wenns denn bei mir auch so beim ersten Mal klappt, werde ich alle hier vorgestellen Varianten ausprobieren|rolleyes Ich kanns kaum noch aushalten:c
Sieht absolut Klasse aus#6
Meine ersten beiden Stücken Fleisch liegen im Kühlschrank und warten auf ihre weitere Veredelung. Ich war viel zu hippelig um Fotos zu machen. Die kommen aber, wenn es denn jetzt weiter geht#6


----------



## sundangler (2. November 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

na Wolfgang das wollen wir doch hoffen! :vik:


----------



## sundangler (4. November 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Heute kam der Wurstfüller. Oh Mann was für ein Monster linky:
Optik 1A
Haptik 1A super schwer, massiv und unkaputtbar.

http://img222.*ih.us/img222/3361/p1020010.jpg
http://img220.*ih.us/img220/4585/p1020011f.jpg
http://img513.*ih.us/img513/3333/p1020013a.jpg


----------



## Big Man (5. November 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ja die sieht stark aus. Ich habe dieses Jahr auch schonmal mit Bratwürsten angefangen. Waren sehr lecker aber ohne so ne Stopfmaschiene einfach nur ein gematsche.
Da mein Brüderchen sich eine neue zulegen will bekomme ich seine Alte . Muss ich halt nur warten.

So und flas Du vor hast ordentliche Bratwürste zu machen ein Rezept aus dem Erfinderland#6

auf 1 kg Fleisch

14g Salz
3-4g Pfeffer
1g Kümmel
2g Muskat

Knoblauch nach Geschmack

Das ganze kommt dann in Därme von Kaliber 26/28

Falls du es probierst dann bitte einen Kommentar zum Geschmack.#6


----------



## sundangler (11. November 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo Leute

Gestern war es soweit. Ich habe mit einem Kumpel zusammen Salami´s hergestellt. Ich sage euch dieser Wurstfüller ist eine Wucht! Unglaublich leicht lässt sich damit die Därme füllen. Man hört regelrecht wie die Luft aus dem Ablassventil entweicht. Das Teil hat 2 Gänge wobei wir nur den ganz langsamen genutzt haben. Man kann mit dem Teil gar nix verkehrt machen. Alle Därme sind prall gefüllt. Für 124,€ ist dieser Wurstfüller mehr als sein Geld wert! Kauft euch so ein Teil und ihr werdet begeistert sein. Nun zu den Salami´s. Ich Holzkopf, beim Zucker habe ich einen groben Fehler gemacht. Ich habe leider am Schluß festgestellt das ich nur 5gr Traubenzucker dazu gegeben habe. Soll ich sie wegwerfen weil es nix wird? Dann habe ich eben dazu gelernt und muss neu machen.
*
Zutaten pro Kg:*

35% Schweineschulter
30% Rindfleisch aus der Schulter
35% kerniger Speck

Gewürze je/Kg
26g Nitritpökelsalz
1g Pfeffer gemahlen
2g Pfeffer grob geschrotet ( Steakpfeffer)
5g Traubenzucker
20 ml Rotwein 

http://img820.*ih.us/img820/6456/p1020017z.jpg
http://img602.*ih.us/img602/1319/p1020018t.jpg
http://img512.*ih.us/img512/3010/p1020019ar.jpg
http://img526.*ih.us/img526/9465/p1020020j.jpg
http://img210.*ih.us/img210/2826/p1020021f.jpg
http://img839.*ih.us/img839/3285/p1020022.jpg
http://img263.*ih.us/img263/9333/p1020024t.jpg


So nach bissel mehr als 2 Wochen habe ich den Nackenschinken rausgehängt in den Ofen zum durchbrennen da ich im Keller ca 15°Grad habe. Er riecht phantastisch.

http://img607.*ih.us/img607/437/p1020033.jpg
http://img227.*ih.us/img227/9813/p1020034n.jpg


----------



## sundangler (12. November 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

So heute kurz die Titten abgewaschen und rausgehängt zum durchbrennen.

http://img573.*ih.us/img573/3471/p1020048h.jpg


----------



## sundangler (13. November 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

So Ententitten und Schweinefilet hängen nun alle zusammen mit dem Nacken zum durchbrennen.

http://img201.*ih.us/img201/3029/p1020052f.jpg
http://img815.*ih.us/img815/7711/p1020053t.jpg
http://img442.*ih.us/img442/4014/p1020054m.jpg


----------



## Big Man (15. November 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

So kurzer Bericht von der Pastramifront. Bilder folgen noch hatte am Wochenende kaum Zeit.
Hatte das Rezept von Marco ausprobiert, da meine Fleischstückchen etwas Dicker war habe ich 2 Tage drangehangen beim salzen. Dann lag das Stück Fleisch noch 2 Tage im Kühle, weil ich aus Zeitmangel nicht zu räuchern kam und ich das ganze noch im Auge haben wollte. 
Dann ab in den Rauch und mit meinem neuen Termometer die Kerntemperatur gamessen.
Ist schon ´ne große Hilfe.
Geschmacklich ist die Pastrami klassen wobei das mit dem Pfeffer sicher Geschmackssache ist ich fand die Kruste auch recht würzig und werde beim nächsten mal weniger Pfeffer nehmen.

Wie gesagt die Bilder folgen noch.

@ Marco danke für´s Rezept und deine neuen Teile sehen wieder lecker aus.


----------



## Klaus-a. (15. November 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo,
immer wieder schaue ich hier rein.

Jetzt erst einmal ein großes Lob an die Berichterstatter #6 #6 #6

@ Sundangler,welches Schweißgerät hast du?
Welche Tüten...Folie verwendest du?

Ich hatte auch schon mal ein Schweißgerät,doch das taugte absolut nix,weil die Schweißnaht immer wieder auf ging bei ganz normale Gefriertüten.


Auf jedenfall weiter so an alle #6     #h


----------



## Koalano1 (15. November 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Klaus-a. schrieb:


> Hallo,
> immer wieder schaue ich hier rein.
> 
> Jetzt erst einmal ein großes Lob an die Berichterstatter #6 #6 #6
> ...


 
Und wo wir grad beim Blumen verteilen sind, von mir auch ein riesiges Lob an euch - vielen Dank!!!
Ich werde mich noch nen bißchen mehr ins Thema lesen und dann wage ich auch den ersten Versuch!

@Klaus
Datt müsste der foodsaver v 2040 sein, den der Sundangler da verwendet.

Wie biste denn damit so zufrieden?

Koala#h


----------



## sundangler (15. November 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ja das Gerät heißt Foodsaver V2040-I und ist wirklich einwandfrei für das Geld! Es geht natürlich immer besser aber das sind nachher die LAVA Geräte ab 300,-€ aufwärts. Dieser kostet ca 100,-€. Auf meiner Webseite hab ich den Vakuumierer kurz vorgestellt. http://combytes.de/?p=22
Die Tüten kaufe ich bei http://www.vakuumtuete.de
Das sind die geriffelten und absolut robust und besser als jeder normale Gefrierbeutel.


----------



## Ruff Raider (15. November 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo Sundangler... Wollte mir auch gerne nen Räucherofen zulegen,könntest du mir da einen empfehlen?.. Ach ja bin Räucher Neuling und das dingen sollte nicht teurer als 200€ sein... Gruß Christian


----------



## sundangler (15. November 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo

Nein da kann ich dir keinen empfehlen. Meiner ist eigenbau. Sorry


----------



## Ruff Raider (15. November 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

 Schade,aber vielleicht hat ja wer anders hier nen guten Tipp für mich... Es sollte aber ein Schrank sein und keine Tonne!..


----------



## knutemann (15. November 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Da ich auch an eine evtl. Neuanschaffung gedacht habe, würd mich mal die Meinungen von euch hierzu http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140328069666&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
interessieren.


----------



## Tino (15. November 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Ruff Raider schrieb:


> Schade,aber vielleicht hat ja wer anders hier nen guten Tipp für mich... Es sollte aber ein Schrank sein und keine Tonne!..





...eventuell mal "Räucherschrank" bei Google eingeben und dann lesen.

Warum???

Du schreibst nicht wie gross er sein soll,welche Mengen,was du damit machen willst oder ob du mit Holz ,Gas oder Strom ihn betreiben willst!!!


----------



## Ruff Raider (15. November 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo Tino,hast ja rechtalso wie gesagt ich bin Anfänger und wollte mit dem Schrank Forellen,Aal usw Räucher,denke mal wenn es hoch kommt so ca. 20 Fische in einem Räuchergang. Welche Befeuerungsart ist denn die beste für nen Anfänger?.. Gruß Christian


----------



## Tino (15. November 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hier ist meine erste Rutsche die für Weihnachten vorgesehen ist.

Die ersten Kandidaten sind 8,5 kg Schweine-Rücken und ein Nacken mit 2,5kg.


*Gewürzmischung für den Schweinerücken für 4,0kg Fleisch:*

100gr NPS

4 Lorbeerblätter

2 TL. schw. Pfeffer

1 TL. gelbes Senfmehl

1 TL. Wacholderbeeren 

1 TL. Piment

1 TL. Nelken

ca. 2 TL. Honig
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Nacken-Mischung für 2,5kg Fleisch:*

65gr. NPS

10gr. schw. Pfeffer

10gr. Wacholderbeeren

3 gr. Senfkörner

3 gr. Nelken

3 gr. Piment

5 gr. Kümmel

ca. 1 TL Honig

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Gewürze schroten, gut mischen und alles einreiben!!!


----------



## Tino (15. November 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Weiter geht's:

*2 Schweinebäuche und die Gewürzmischung für 4kg:

*100gr. NPS

10gr. schw. Pfeffer

10gr. Wacholderbeeren

10gr. Senfkörner

4 Lorbeerblätter

Gewürze mit dem Salz einmassieren und ab ins Vakuum für 3 Wochen.


----------



## Tino (15. November 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

...und immer weiter...

*1 Schweineunterschale 4 kg mit Gewürzmischung:*

100 gr. NPS

12gr. schw. Pfeffer

12gr. Wacholderbeeren

6  gr. Senfkörner

6  gr. Nelken

6  gr. Piment

5 Lorbeerblätter

ca. 1 TL. Honig


Gewürze mit dem Salz einmassieren und ab ins Vakuum für 3 Wochen.















Das eine Datum ist natürlich falsch,da meine Kamera abgekackt ist.


----------



## Tino (15. November 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

...und noch einen...extra für meine Frau:l


Hähnchenbrustfilet 3,1 kg und die Gewürzmischung.

75 gr. NPS

2 gr. schw. Pfeffer

2 gr. Wacholderbeeren

1 gr. Piment

1 gr. Nelken

1 TL.  gelbes Senfpulver

ca. 1 TL. Honig


Gewürze mit dem Salz einmassieren und ab ins Vakuum für ca. 8 Tage.


----------



## sundangler (15. November 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

oha Tino da hast du ja zugeschlagen! das wird ein leckeres Weihnachten! :vik:


----------



## Tino (15. November 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Auf jeden Fall. Für einen Kollegen ist auch was dabei was er bestellt hat.


----------



## susi-knalltüte (16. November 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ihr seid gemein, so leckere Fotos in großer Anzahl zu veröffentlichen! Damit fordert Ihr nun wieder jemanden heraus, sich an etwas anderes als Fische räuchern heranzutrauen!!! #6
Mir hat es nun die Pastrami angetan.... und schon kommen somit hier meine hunderttausend Fragen:
Heißräuchern ist klar, aber wie lange hänge (oder lege?) ich die Rinderbrust in den Rauch bzw wie schnell versuche ich die Kerntemperatur zu erreichen? Brauche ich dafür denn den Sparbrand? Hab nen Räucherofen mit Elektroheizung....wie heiß wirds in etwa wohl im Ofen selbst um die Kerntemperatur zu erreichen? Welches Räuchermehl nimmt man dafür, auch Buche? Legt Ihr noch Gewürze mit aufs Mehl? Was heißt 3 h wässern, einfach ins Wasser legen?
Wenn ich hinterher das Fleisch vakuumiere...wie lange hält es dann wohl? (muß wohl im Kühlschrank gelagert werden?!?) #c#c#c
1000 Fragen...aber nu will ich es wissen, damit es ganz schnell losgehen kann. Ihr habt mich infiziert!!! :k


----------



## Tino (16. November 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo Susi

So soll es sein, dass andere hier so angestachelt werden,einige Sachen nachbauen zu wollen.#6

Ich habe meine heissgeräucherten Nacken bei 100-120° so lange in den Ofen gehängt,bis ich eine Kerntemperatur von 68° erreicht hatte.
Ich denke das kannst du 1 zu 1 für Pastrami übernehmen.

Wässern heisst,das Fleischstück für 3h in frisches kaltes Wasser zu legen.

Wie heiss dein Ofen wird, solltest du selbst am besten wissen.
Wenn nicht,machste einfach einen "Trockenlauf" um es zu wissen.(ohne Fleisch)

Mach nicht solch ein Gewese drum.

Du räucherst genauso heiss, als wenn du Fisch heissräucherst.

Nur eins ist anders: dein Fleisch hat nen Bratenthermometer drin stecken, um zu wissen wann die Kerntemperatur erreicht ist.


PS: nimm Buchenmehl für den Rauch


Viel Spass dabei:vik:


----------



## omnimc (16. November 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

ich will jetzt mal nicht soviel lesen. aber hat schon jemand eine grundel geräuchert und gegessen?


----------



## Tino (16. November 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

hier:http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=203099


Das ist einiges


----------



## susi-knalltüte (17. November 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ich muß nochmal was zur Pastramigeschichte fragen...
Kommt es in etwa hin, dass das ca. 3-4 h dauern kann, bis die Kerntemperatur erreicht ist? Dann wäre so ein Sparbrand wohl wirklich vo Vorteil....andererseits....mit ner Elektroheizung macht das glaub ich wenig Sinn, denn die würde ja den Sparbrand ja überall gleichzeitig von unten zum Qualmen bringen, gell? Oder...gibts dafür auch einen Trick?????


----------



## Big Man (17. November 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Moin Susi wenn du den Sparbrand nicht direkt auf die Heizung stellst dann kanst du ihn an einer Stelle anbrennen und der räuchert bist zum Schluss durch.
Mit der Zeit haut das etwa hin ist aber auch davon abhängig von Größe des Ofens und der Heizung.

Probieren geht über studieren.


----------



## olaefle (17. November 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Klasse Idee mit dem "Räucherthread"!

Bin nämlich selbst "Räucheranfänger" und möchte es am Anfang nicht gleich versauen!
Auch das mit den Herstellen von den Laken ist einfach und super nachvollziehbar!

Vielen Dank Olaefle


----------



## Tino (17. November 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Big Man schrieb:


> Moin Susi wenn du den Sparbrand nicht direkt auf die Heizung stellst dann kanst du ihn an einer Stelle anbrennen und der räuchert bist zum Schluss durch.
> Mit der Zeit haut das etwa hin ist aber auch davon abhängig von Größe des Ofens und der Heizung.
> 
> Probieren geht über studieren.




Deswegen sollte man sich mit seinem Ofen gut auskennen,bevor es Überraschungen gibt.

Mit einem Holzräucherofen haste solche Probleme nicht.

Holz für die Hitze und nebenbei qualmt es genug für den Rauch.


----------



## sundangler (17. November 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo

Heute habe ich frischen Lachs gekauft und möchte mal 3 verschiedene Geschmacksrichtigungen probieren. Probieren geht über studieren! 

Jedes Stück wiegt 1,4kg. Es soll ca 10 Tage gepökelt werden und dann möchte ich jedes Stück 6 Stunden wässern. Alle 3 wurden einmassiert und landeten dann im Kühli

Lachs 1

58gr NPS
1gr Ascorbinsäure
6gr Traubenzucker
6gr geschrotteter Pfeffer
2gr Senfmehl
2gr Knoblauchgranulat
2gr Rohrzucker
1gr Koriander

Lachs 2

58gr NPS
1gr Ascorbinsäure
6gr Traubenzucker
6gr geschrotteter Pfeffer
5gr Rosmarin
2gr Knoblauchgranulat
2gr Rohrzucker
2gr Senfmehl


Lachs 3

58gr NPS
1gr Ascorbinsäure
6gr Traubenzucker
6gr geschrotteter Pfeffer
5gr Paprika edel süß
2gr Knoblauchgranulat
2gr Rohrzucker
2gr Senfmehl

http://img522.*ih.us/img522/7341/p1020068c.jpg
http://img241.*ih.us/img241/93/p1020069.jpg
http://img192.*ih.us/img192/5025/p1020070yy.jpg
http://img843.*ih.us/img843/1108/p1020071.jpg
http://img824.*ih.us/img824/6237/p1020072.jpg
http://img101.*ih.us/img101/9058/p1020073fx.jpg


----------



## Tino (17. November 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Schöööne Teile:l


----------



## sundangler (17. November 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



susi-knalltüte schrieb:


> Ich muß nochmal was zur Pastramigeschichte fragen...
> Kommt es in etwa hin, dass das ca. 3-4 h dauern kann, bis die Kerntemperatur erreicht ist? Dann wäre so ein Sparbrand wohl wirklich vo Vorteil....andererseits....mit ner Elektroheizung macht das glaub ich wenig Sinn, denn die würde ja den Sparbrand ja überall gleichzeitig von unten zum Qualmen bringen, gell? Oder...gibts dafür auch einen Trick?????



das mit dem Sparbrand und Pastrami machen wird nix. Du mußt Pastrami heiß räuchern und ja es kann schon sehr lange dauern bis eine KT von ca 70°Grad erreicht ist. Ich habe wie gesagt meinen Kugelgrill mit Holzkohle genommen. Darauf habe ich ganz grobe Buchenspäne gestreut.


----------



## susi-knalltüte (18. November 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

OK, na, dann werde ich trotzdem nicht aufgeben und halt alle halbe Stunde die Räucherschale "auftanken"... was sind schon 4 Stunden, wenn es schön nach Rauch duftet, man sich freut, frei hat ...!
Wie lange hält sich denn das aufgeschnittene Fleisch dann im Vakuum so in etwa?


----------



## sundangler (18. November 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Eingefroren mehrere Monate und im Kühli bestimmt 2-3 W0chen.
Und bitte denke nochmal dran das du mit einem Sparbrand alleine nicht über 20°Grad kommst.


----------



## susi-knalltüte (18. November 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ja, die Idee mit dem Sparbrand hab ich auch verworfen. Aber wenn ich meine Räuchermehlschale alle halbe Stunde wieder neu befülle (also auf der Elektroheizspirale), dann müßte es doch klappen?!?
So hatte ich es mir jedenfalls gedacht...bin doch schon ganz angefixt wegen der leckeren Fotos !!! Nu muß ich es selber ausprobieren. Ein Bratenthermometer hab ich ja auch, wird schon schiefgehen...


----------



## sundangler (18. November 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ich kenne mich mit Elektroräuchern nicht aus. Ich räuchere nur mit reinem Holz und Feuer #h


----------



## Tino (18. November 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Deswegen habe ich auch einen mit altbewährter Holzfeuerung.

Damit kann ich alles räuchern und jede zum räuchern notwendige Temperatur "einstellen" wie ich sie haben möchte.
*
...und das alles MIT Rauch!!!*


----------



## aal60 (18. November 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ich ebenfalls, komme damit gut zurecht. :m

Auch wenn man beim Räuchern dabei bleiben muß, um die Temperatur zu überwachen.

|rolleyes


----------



## leopard_afrika (18. November 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ich überlege gerade, ob mir das Räuchern Spaß machen würde, wenn ich den Ofen anzünden würde, das "Schlachtfeld" verlassen würde und irgendwann zurück komme, um das fertige "Produkt" rauszuholen. Könnte ich dann nicht auch einfach in den Räucherladen in der Frankfurter Straße hier in Kassel gehen und mir dort Räucherfisch kaufen? ... Und nebenan im Edeka Getränkemarkt 2- 3 Bierchen holen....


----------



## Tino (19. November 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

So siehts,Leo.

Ich sitze gern vorm Ofen und arbeite mit meinem Ofen,statt den Strom einzuschalten, oder den Gashahn aufzudrehen.

Ausserdem kann ich mit der klassischen,und für mich einzig wahren Methode,verschiedene Räucherarten machen.

Leo,was macht der heissgeräucherte Nacken???


----------



## susi-knalltüte (19. November 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Jeder hat halt so seine Vorlieben, wie er am liebsten räuchert. Und selber und frisch geräuchert, SOGAR mit Elektroheizung, schmeckt immernoch tausendmal besser als selbst gekauft. Vielleicht habe ich meine Gründe dafür, aber das war ja nie Fragestellung gewesen. Sicherlich ist es ursprünglicher, gemütlicher der wie auch immer, nur mit Holz und Feuer. Ich hab aber nunmal einen mit ner Heizspirale, mit dem ich übrigens sehr zufrieden bin. Der räuchert gut, habt Ihr denn das überhaupt mal ausprobiert???


----------



## leopard_afrika (19. November 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

@ susi,
jedem nach seiner fasson, wenn du deine gründe hast, mit e- heizung zu räuchern, so sei es dir belassen, mein posting war auch eher eine reaktion auf das dabei bleiben müssen von aal60. ich habe das räuchern nun mal gelernt mit nem alten badeofen und habe inzwischen insgesamt 4 öfen (badeofen, räucherschrank, teletonne für unterwegs und tro) und habe ca. alle 3-4 jahre eine komplette erle zum kleinmachen, dazu kommt das zusammengesuchte obstgehölz. da stellt sich für mich gar nicht die frage nach einer anderen heizquelle. und für mich ist es eben entspannend, in der nähe des ofens zu sitzen (der rauch hält auch unruhe stiftende zumindest bis zum essen fern  ) und im winter den ofen nebens lagerfeuer zu stellen hat doch auch was ;-)
aber ich könnte mir eben nicht vorstellen, anzünden, weg, wiederkommen, raus nehmen ( außer beim kalträuchern)

@tino
nacken wird weihnachten geräuchert, stelle gerade die gesamtbestellung für meine schöne fleischereifachverkäuferin zusammen. WEIHNACHTEN WIRD EIN RÄUCHERFEST!!!  meinkleiner kühlschrank muß dann einiges vertragen, nacken, pastrami, entenbrust, wildschwein, filet... da kommt einiges zusammen. und eben weihnachten, weil ich da erst wieder genügend zeit habe und auf dem grundstück meiner eltern die möglichkeiten.


----------



## Big Man (19. November 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

@ Susi 
ich hatte mich falsch ausgedrückt. Mein Öfchen ist etwas anders aufgebaut.
Ich habe mit Holzkohle den Ofen auf Temperatur gebracht und dann den Sparbrand zusätlich zum räuchern genommen. Ich hab ihn aber nicht direkt auf die Glut gestellt.


----------



## susi-knalltüte (19. November 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ich werde es halt meinem Ofen entsprechend einfach mal ausprobieren. Bin ja wahrscheinlich nicht die einzige hier mit einem "kastrierten" Räucherofen, den man übrigens wenn man wollte auch herkömmlich beheizen kann (was ich aber nicht möchte). Aber auch das Drumherum, laken etc., gehört ja zum Räuchern dazu und macht Spaß. #h


----------



## sundangler (19. November 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

so sieht der Tiroler Speck nach dem durchbrennen aus. Hab ihn heute gewässert und morgen geht er in den Rauch.

http://img440.*ih.us/img440/760/p1020074o.jpg


----------



## Tino (22. November 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

So sehen Hähnchen-Titten vor dem durchbrennen aus.

7 Tage gepökelt,abgewaschen und abgetrocknet.

Nach dem ganzen bekamen sie neue Dessous verpasst.

Jetzt hängen sie 2-3 Tage in der Waschküche.


----------



## sundangler (22. November 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Leckere Titten!
Und so sah heute der Karrespeck aus nach 3 Wochen pökeln. Jetzt hängt er im Keller zum durchbrennen.

http://img338.*ih.us/img338/9175/p1020097ak.jpg


----------



## Tino (22. November 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Schönes Teil:l

Aber warte ,Marco,meine Unterschale wird auch wunderschön.


----------



## sundangler (23. November 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

So fertig. Nach 5 Räuchergängen hängen die Entenbrüste und das Schweinefilet jetzt im Keller. Der ganze Keller duftet Mann oh Mann.

http://img683.*ih.us/img683/3948/p1020100r.jpg

http://img199.*ih.us/img199/1360/p1020101p.jpg


http://img151.*ih.us/img151/6640/p1020102i.jpg


----------



## sundangler (23. November 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Der Nackenschinken darf nun nach dem Räuchern im Keller reifen.

http://img690.*ih.us/img690/2072/p1020103s.jpg

http://img25.*ih.us/img25/850/p1020099r.jpg


----------



## Tino (24. November 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hut ab,Marco die Farbe ist echt genial!!!


----------



## Ossipeter (24. November 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Mir tropfts auf die Tastatur!


----------



## Tino (24. November 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Dann lehn dich zurück|supergri


----------



## Tino (29. November 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo

Hier möchte ich zum ersten Mal " Pancetta" machen.

Die Gewürzmischung habe ich aus einem anderen Forum.

Für 1,8 kg Schweinebauch

90 gr. NPS
1,5 TL schw. Pfeffer
1,5 TL Wacholderbeeren
1,5 TL Thymian
1 EL Rosmarin
1/2 TL Macis
1 Knoblauchzehe
3 Lorbeerblätter
1/2 EL Honig

Den Schweinebauch schön glatt schneiden,dass er eine Dicke hat.
Schwarte entfernen und das Fleisch mit der Gewürzmischung einreiben.
Dann wird er schön stramm zusammengerollt und in ein straffes Netz geschoben.
Das gute Stück einvakumieren und für 5 Tage in den Kühlschrank.











Leider nur Handy-Fotos


----------



## sundangler (29. November 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Na Tino da bin ich ja gespannt. #6


----------



## Tino (29. November 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo Marco

Ich erstmal...


----------



## leopard_afrika (30. November 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

marco müßte mal sein postfach leeren


----------



## sundangler (30. November 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

sorry Dirk hab ich geleert


----------



## sundangler (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

der Karreespeck nach nur einmal räuchern!




Der Südtiroler Speck nach 3mal räuchern






Und die 3 Lachse beim durchbrennen


----------



## Koalano1 (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Der Karreespeck sieht wirklich sau legga aus!
Ich werd in ansehbarer Zeit auch mal nen Fleischversuch starten, mal sehen ob das was wird


----------



## Tino (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



sundangler schrieb:


> der Karreespeck nach nur einmal räuchern!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 150426
> 
> ...





Hallo Marco

Schöne Farbe hat das Ganze.:l
Frisches Brot zum Karree-Speck mmmmmhhhhhhhh


----------



## Tino (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Am Wochenende kamen die ersten Kandidaten aus dem Pökelschlaf zum durchbrennen in die Waschküche.

4 Lachsschinken und 2 Nackenschinken


----------



## Tino (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Die Hähnchenbrüste kamen am Wochenende das erste mal in den Rauch.


----------



## salmos (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ein herzliches Hallo an die Räuchergemeinde,

ich habe mir diesen Tread am Wochenende mal ausführlich durchgelesen - sind einige Super Anregungen dabei.

Die Hähnchenbrüste und der Karree-Speck werden diese Woche noch in Angriff genommen.

danke für diese Tollen Seiten
Grüsse
Matthias


----------



## sundangler (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Nichts zu danken Matthias. Ich freue mich immer wenn andere auch mitmachen. Und tue mir bitte einen Gefallen! Nicht die Bilder vergessen. |wavey:


----------



## leopard_afrika (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

von rechts:
2* schweinenacken und 1* schweinelachs
2* je eine gänsekeule und eine brust
rindernacken und rinderbrust
wildschweinkeule
dazu kommt noch mal rindernacken für pastrami, 2- 3 filetzöpfe und putenbrust, damit ist dann die weihnachtsräucherei vorbereitet


----------



## sundangler (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Na da legst du dich ja richtig gleich ins Zeug. Ich drück dir die Daumen Dirk!!! #6#6#6#6#6


----------



## leopard_afrika (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

na der ofen ist damit ja gerade mal halbvoll 
zumal die hälfte heiß und die andere kalt geräuchert wird


----------



## leopard_afrika (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

ach so, gewürzmengen waren eher nach gusto, da nach dem ersten stück die waage den geist aufgab, deswegen alles im ungefähren vergleich zum ersten stück, mit unterschiedlicher zugabe von wildgewürzen, koriander oder/und knobi


----------



## sundangler (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Dirk wie findest du eigentlich das Buch was ich dir empfohlen habe?


----------



## leopard_afrika (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

sehr gut, nur ein paar rezepte mehr hätte ich noch besser gefunden


----------



## sundangler (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

das stimmt, aber ich finde es viel wichtiger das in dem Buch das grundsätzliche erklärt wird!


----------



## leopard_afrika (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



sundangler schrieb:


> das stimmt, aber ich finde es viel wichtiger das in dem Buch das grundsätzliche erklärt wird!


oder zumindest zum nachdenken darüber anregt ;-)


----------



## Tino (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> von rechts:
> 2* schweinenacken und 1* schweinelachs
> 2* je eine gänsekeule und eine brust
> rindernacken und rinderbrust
> ...






Na eeeendlich ,Dirk.

Bilder nicht vergessen...wehe!!!


----------



## Tino (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo 

Heute kam die Schweineunterschale und die beiden Schweinebäuche aus dem Pökelschlaf und wurden für 7 Tage zum durchbrennen aufgehängt.


----------



## knutemann (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Werden die guten Teile vor dem Durchbrennen gesäubert bzw. abgewaschen#c


----------



## sundangler (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

eigentlich nicht. Wenn man trocken pökelt kann man sie kurz abspülen und dann aufhängen. Ich hänge sie so auf wie sie sind.


----------



## Tino (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ich wasche sie kurz ab das dass meiste der Gewürze weg ist.
Mehr nicht.


----------



## sprogoe (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

na das ist doch wohl mal super hier, die ganzen Tips und die tollen Fotos, man kann sich ja gar nicht satt sehen.
Schinken räuchern würde ich ja auch mal gerne, nur liegt das Problem wohl darin, mit einem "normalen" Räucherofen wochenlang kontinuierlich Kaltrauch zu erzeugen. Ich habe aber noch lange nicht alle Tips gelesen, vielleicht hätte ich die Lösung dafür ja schon entdeckt.

Zu der Salzlake für Fisch möchte ich kurz noch meine "Rezeptur" verraten:
Damit man mit verschiedenen Gewürzen nicht lange rumexperimentieren muß nehme ich, so wie bereits vorgeschlagen, eine Salzlösung, die auf 1 Liter Wasser bei frischen Fischen 70 Gramm Salz enthält, bei gefrorenen Fischen 65 Gramm Salz. Da hinein gebe ich einen Sud der aus etwa 1 Eßlöffel Wildgewürz in etwas Wasser aufgekocht besteht.
Das nur zur Anregung, da jeder das nach seinen Erfahrungen macht, aber ich muß sagen, daß ich seit vielen Jahren so verfahre und Beschwerden kamen noch nie.

In diesem Sinne, weiter so und allen ein gutes Gelingen wünscht Siggi


----------



## sundangler (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Wochenlang brauchst du gar nicht kalt Rauch erzeugen 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=202633  <---- das hier ist deine/unsere Lösung.


----------



## sprogoe (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



sundangler schrieb:


> Wochenlang brauchst du gar nicht kalt Rauch erzeugen
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=202633  <---- das hier ist deine/unsere Lösung.



Hallo Sundangler,
danke für die schnelle Lösungsunterbreitung, mir viel das gerade auch ein, daß es sowas gibt.
Ich bin gerade in der Entwicklungsarbeit für einen "neuen", selbstgebauten Räucherofen und wenn der fertig ist, werde ich mich:
1. mit dem Thema Kalträuchern von Fleisch befassen und 
2. Fotos von dem vollbrachten Werk einstellen. 

Ich habe beim Entrümpeln meines Elternhauses noch 2 alte Kaldewei-Badeöfen vor dem Sperrmüll gerettet, da aber die Aufsätze aus Kupfer und zudem durch die runde Form und den Durchmesser von nur 35 cm zu klein sind, lasse ich mir in einer Schlosserei einen viereckigen Schrank kanten, in den Maßen 50 x 40 x 110 cm (Breite x Tiefe x Höhe), der dann auf den runden Brenntopf aufgesetzt wird. Natürlich mit großer Fronttür und anständigem, regelbaren Rauchabzug. 
So kann ich das Ganze leichter hin- und her transportieren, da ich ja Brenner und Rauchkammer getrennt tragen kann.
Solch einen Räucherofen hatte ich vor Jahren schon einmal gebaut, allerdings den vorhandenen, emalierten Aufsatz verwendet. Das Innenleben hatte ich heraus geflechst und eine Fronttür eingebaut. Der hat immer super Ergebnisse gebracht und war sehr gut regelbar, eben nur zu klein, denn durch die runde Form war er doch mit 12-15 Forellen ausgelastet.  

Liebe Grüße Siggi


----------



## sundangler (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Na dann hast du ja viel vor. Ich wünsche dir viel Erfolg und immer schön berichten und vor allen Bilder!


----------



## sprogoe (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



sundangler schrieb:


> Na dann hast du ja viel vor. Ich wünsche dir viel Erfolg und immer schön berichten und vor allen Bilder!



ich weiß das, aber ich werde nicht aufgeben, zudem mich noch dieser Thred richtig motiviert hat. Ich finde das toll, was Du durch Deine Initiatieve in Gang gesetzt hast und ich finde, Du bist ein Mann aus dem Leben, wie die Welt heutzutage mehr davon gebrauchen könnte. Nicht so, wie die heutigen Luschen, die zwar gerade noch wissen, wie man ne Fertigpizza heiß macht (oder die nächste Bitch), aber dann hört schon alles auf.
Mach nur weiter so und alle, die Interesse haben an diesen schönen Genüsssen, werden auch auf Deiner Seite sein und an einem regen Austausch an Erfahrungen interessiert sein.
Schade, daß man sich wahrscheinlich nie persönlich begegnet.

Hätte ich jetzt ein Gläschen vor mir stehen, würde ich es erheben und sagen "auf uns" und allen ein gutes Gelingen. 

Bis bald und einen schönen Abend wünscht Siggi


----------



## leopard_afrika (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

so, heute die letzten stücken für die weihnachtliche räucherei vorbereitet.
schweinefilet, rinderkeule für pastrami und putenbrust
gewürze im mörser geschrotet, nps dazu und ab in tüten- morgen werden sie dann im metzgerladen professionell ins vakuum eingezogen und gehen wieder in den kühli. mache morgen früh noch mal bilder, ist schon unklar, wie das zeug in nur 12 h saftet :vik:


----------



## leopard_afrika (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

so noch 2


----------



## sundangler (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

fein fein Dirk. Dann kenne ich die nächste Anschaffung im Jahre 2011 :vik:


----------



## leopard_afrika (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

wie versprochen ein morgenbild. vor allem im hintergrund beim rind sehr schön zu sehen, wie sich über nacht schon schön saft gebildet hat, jetzt gehts noch zum vakuumieren. :vik:


----------



## sundangler (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Heute war Anschnitt. Ich sage nur Wahnsinn wie lecker der schmeckt. Die  Gewürzmischung wird nie mehr verändert und der Salzgeschmack ist  perfekt. Der Speck war 3 mal für a 10h im Rauch. Hier nun die Bilder.

http://img225.*ih.us/img225/3640/p1020125g.jpg
http://img688.*ih.us/img688/9594/p1020126u.jpg
http://img192.*ih.us/img192/6884/p1020127n.jpg


----------



## omnimc (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

lecker schinken über mir. hat hier jemand schonmal entenbrust geräuchert hatte am we das vergnügen mal zu probieren von echt lecker.
würde gerne wissen wielange einlegen und wieoft räuchern?


----------



## Tino (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

#6#6#6 Sehr gut siehts aus,Marco. #6#6#6

Haste mal wieder fein gemacht.:vik:


----------



## leopard_afrika (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

tino, ich hätte dir doch ein wenig mehr sachverstand zugetraut! #c
man sieht doch schon ohne nähere prüfung, daß es sich um sondermüll handelt, deren entsorgung nur in schwerin und kassel möglich sind!  :vik: #6#6#6


----------



## sundangler (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



omnimc schrieb:


> lecker schinken über mir. hat hier jemand schonmal entenbrust geräuchert hatte am we das vergnügen mal zu probieren von echt lecker.
> würde gerne wissen wielange einlegen und wieoft räuchern?



Ich hab letztens Entenbrüste gemacht aber die wurden leider sauer weil ich sie zu feucht räucherte. Ich will dieses Jahr einmal Entenbrüste räuchern so wie das 2 Bauern hier seit etlichen Jahren machen. Die Entenbrüste einfach grob ringsherum mit NPS einmassieren und in eine Schüssel legen. Grob Salz drüberstreuen. Dann die nächste Lage Titten drüber. Nach 2 Tagen die Entenbrüste für 24h wässern und das Wasser mehrmals frisch aufsetzen. Danach die Brüste über Nacht zum trochnen in den Keller oder Schuppen und ab damit in den Rauch zum kalträuchern.


----------



## Tino (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Eigentlich hast du ja Recht,Dirk,aber meine Schweineschulter kommt bald in den Rauch da brauch ich seinen unmöglich aussehenden Karreespeck doch nicht.



Marco...ohne zu wässern das gute Stück!!!

Respekt Respekt


----------



## sundangler (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Heute zum Frühstück war Anschnitt eines Schweinelachses. Einfach und lecker!!!!

http://img87.*ih.us/img87/8043/p1020130v.jpg
http://img822.*ih.us/img822/5682/p1020131a.jpg


----------



## Kistenmann (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Kann mir mal einer ein Tuch vorbeibringen. ich bin hier nur am Sabbern. Sieht das lecker aus #6


----------



## sunny (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Das ist nicht nett, was ihr hier macht. Sieht allerbests aus #6.


----------



## leopard_afrika (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

eigentlich müßte der tröt ja eher castortröt heißen. alles sondermüll!


----------



## sprogoe (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo Ihr Räucherjunkies,
vor Euch ist ja kein Vieh mehr sicher. Macht aber nichts, so soll´s auch sein.
Ich habe in einem anderen thret (Räuchern nur mit Räuchermehl?) mal einen Kommentar geschrieben. Ich habe 2 Räucheröfen dem Original nachgebaut, die nach diesem Prinzip funktionieren (Garen und Räuchern nur mit Räuchermehl).
Hier ist der Kommentar aus dem anderen thret:
Räuchern nur mit Räuchermehl? Und wie das funktioniert. Ich habe solch  einen Ofen, allerdings dem Original selber aus VA nachgebaut. Dieser  arbeitet nach folgendem Prinzip:
Der Ofen hat kein Bodenblech, ist also unten offen unt steht auf ca. 8  cm hohen Füßen, damit die Luft von unten einströmen kann. Statt  Bodenblech sind an den Seitenwänden Winkel angeschweißt, auf denen der  Behälter für das Räuchermehl steht. Dieser Behälter ist um soviel  kleiner wie der Innenraum, daß zwischen Behälter und den Wänden des  Ofens rundherum  ein 2 cm breiter Spalt bleibt für die  Luftdurchströmung. Die Höhe beträgt 8 cm und es paßt ein 5 Litereimer  voll Räuchermehl hinein. In den randvoll gefüllten Behälter werden 2  Trichterförmige Löcher geformt, durchgehend bis zum Boden. Da hinein  wird jeweils ein aufgerollter Bierdeckel (qudratische Form) gestellt und  das Räuchermehl wieder angehäufelt. Auf die Bierdeckelröllchen wird  jeweils ein halber Bierdeckel gelegt und angezündet. Die Bierdeckel  bringen das Räuchermehl wunderbar ans Glimmen, wichtig ist nur, daß das  Anzünden an 2 Stellen stattfindet, wodurch eine bessere Hitzeentwicklung  gewährleistet ist. Wenn man alles richtig gemacht hat, könnte man sich  nun 3 Stunden schlafen legen und dann die von ganz allein fertig  gewordenen Fische abhängen; und glaube mir; die Fische haben eine  wunderbare Färbung. Ich selbst kontrolliere meinen Ofen ab und zu, da  ich ja auch mal ein Bier an der frischen Luft trinken will.
Nach ca, 1 Std. hat der Ofen etwa 45-50 Grad
nach 2 Std. ca. 70 Grad
und nach 3 Std., wenn das Räuchermehl komplett verglüht ist, liegt die Temperatur (auch im Winter) bei ca. 85-90 Grad.
Ich hoffe, Deine (und auch die einiger Anderer) Zweifel damit ausgeräumt zu haben.
Vielleicht wäre dieses Thema auch hier mal interessant und ich könnte auch mal ein paar Fotos einstellen.
In diesem Ofen will ich demnächst mal Karreespeck kalt räuchern, ich hoffe, das klappt.
Der Ofen hat die Größe 35 x 25 x 65 cm (Breite x Tiefe x Höhe).
Viele Grüße von Siggi


----------



## sundangler (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Siggi was willst du uns eigentlich mit deinen Beitrag sagen? Ich versteh jetzt nicht den Zusammenhang!?

LG Marco


----------



## sprogoe (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo Marco,
es ging mir eigentlich darum, ob auch andere solch einen Ofen besitzen bzw. mit diesem Prinzip Erfahrungen gesammelt haben und ob es vielleicht für einige interessant wäre, solch einen Ofen zu bauen, dann könnte ich dazu genaue Angaben machen über die Maße, das benötigte Material und wie die Einzelteile zusammengesetzt werden.
Das Ganze sollte als Anregung gedacht sein und bei Interesse auch als Unterstützungsangebot durch die Überlassung von Maßen und Daten.
Irgendwo habe ich noch einen Bauplan mit Stückliste, wenn nicht, könnte ich so was nochmal aufzeichnen und weitergeben.
LG Siggi


----------



## sundangler (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Achso jetzt verstehe ich. Sorry wenn ich auf dem Schlauch stand! Gute Idee wenn es Leute gibt die sich einen neuen Räucherofen zulegen möchten. Aber sehe ich das richtig das mann nur mit Räuchermehl/spähne räuchern kann oder auch normal mit Holzscheite?


----------



## sprogoe (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

also Marco, 
ich verstehe, daß Du es liebst, ein "richtiges" Feuer zu machen und ehrlich gesagt, tue ich das auch lieber. Aber bei richtigem Scheißwetter und weil ich hier im Mietsblock keinen Unterstand habe, sondern auf der Wiese hinter dem Haus räucher, nehme ich gerne mal den beschriebenen Räucherofen. Ist auch gut, wenn man mal den "Faulen" raushängen lassen will, weil man nicht ständig aufpassen muß. Es genügt alle halbe Stunde mal die Temperatur zu kontrollieren, alles andere geht wie von selbst.
Richtig Holzscheite abzubrennen ginge sicher auch, würde aber durch die geringe Innenhöhe von nur 55 cm und dadurch, daß die Fische mit dem Schwanz nur etwa 10-15 cm über dem Tropfblech hängen, ein Problem werden. Man müßte dann schon vorsichtig heizen, damit nicht gleich Verbrennungen am Schwanzende entstehen. Ich habe das aber noch nie probiert und theoretisch wäre es ja auch möglich, so einen Ofen etwas höher zu bauen, die Frage wäre dann allerdings, ob die Hitzeentwicklung noch ausreicht, wenn man nur mit Räuchermehl arbeitet.
Anscheinend habe ich doch schon wieder mehr als Denkanstöße ausgelöst, denn Dein Kopf arbeitet ja schon auf Hochtouren und Du denkst auch schon wieder weiter. 
Gruß Siggi


----------



## Big Man (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hi Sigi,

mein Ofen ist vom Prinzip wie deiner nur Rund.




Die Variante nur Räuchermehl habe ich noch nicht probiert, außer Kalträucher mit Sparbrand aber das ist was anderes.
Wenn ich heiß räuchere nehme ich Holzkohle um die Hitze zu erzeugen. Ohne Flamme keine verkohlten Fischschwänze. Klappt gut.


----------



## sprogoe (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Big Man schrieb:


> Hi Sigi,
> 
> mein Ofen ist vom Prinzip wie deiner nur Rund.
> 
> ...



Hallo Big Man,
schönes Teil hast Du da, hat aber sicher auch einiges gekostet. Wie dem auch sei, wir regen uns in diesem tollen thret ja gegenseitig an und das ist auch gut so. 

Und Marco, wenn Du das liest, Dir zolle ich Hochachtung dafür, daß Du so einen tollen thret ins Leben gerufen hast. Man spürt, es ist Dein "Baby" und Du bist mit Leib und Seele bei der Sache. Herzlichen Dank

Damit Du und alle anderen mal sehen, von welchem Ofen ich die ganze Zeit schwafel, werde ich gleich mal versuchen, ein paar Fotos einzustellen. Mein Ofen sieht natürlich nicht mehr so neu aus, muß er auch nicht, ich habe ihn sicher schon 10 Jahre in Gebrauch, unter anderen, denn ich besitze mehrere.
Die Materialkosten für Edelstahl und Thermometer waren hierfür ca. 80.- DM.
Gruß Siggi


----------



## sprogoe (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

So, hier mal ein paar Fotos von dem Räucherofen der nur durch das Abglimmen von ca. 5 Liter Räuchermehl Fische gleichzeitig gart und räuchert, den ich die ganze Zeit versucht habe, zu beschreiben:


----------



## sprogoe (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

noch die restlichen Fotos von Glutkasten und Tropfblech:


----------



## sundangler (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Sieht doch gut aus und wenn es, so wie es aussieht, funktioniert ist es doch super! :vik: Hast du keine kalten Füße in den Gummistiefeln?


----------



## sprogoe (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

die Vorderansicht hatte ich vergessen, sorry:


----------



## sprogoe (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



sundangler schrieb:


> Sieht doch gut aus und wenn es, so wie es aussieht, funktioniert ist es doch super! :vik: Hast du keine kalten Füße in den Gummistiefeln?



nee, noch nicht, ich habe mir doch bei der Kälte glatt in die Hose gepinkelt. Späßchen!

Gruß Siggi


----------



## leopard_afrika (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

so, außer das geflügel- und filetgedönse hängt also schwein, rind und wildschwein zum durchbrennen oben auf dem boden.


----------



## sundangler (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Was jetzt schon? Wieviel wiegen oder wogen die einzelnen Stücke?

lg Marco


----------



## leopard_afrika (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

das kleinste 600 g, das größte 1400 g und erster räuchergang ist mittwoch


----------



## sundangler (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Mann sagt 1kg mindestens 1 Woche pökeln. Da warst du also bei den größten Stücken ein bissel zu ungeduldig.


----------



## leopard_afrika (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

quatsch, das meiste pökelt seit 12 tagen, nur die filets, die noch im kühli liegen und die 2 rindstücken von je 600 g haben nur 7 tage gepökelt.


----------



## sundangler (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

ahh okay aber du hattest am 12.12. geschrieben das du die letzten Stücke vorbereitet hast. http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3163159&postcount=579


----------



## leopard_afrika (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

und die "letzten" liegen ja noch im kühli, bzw. waren die kleinen stücken, die vom 12.12.  genau 7 tage und 6 h bis 19.12. pökelten.


----------



## Steff-Peff (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hi, 

nachdem einige von Euch kürzlich ihre Öfen eingestellt haben, will ich mal nachziehen. 

Mein neuer Ofen ist aus 1,5er Niro und hat seine erste Bewährungsprobe mit Bravour bestanden :vik:

Er besteht neben dem Ofen selbst noch aus einigen losen Teilen (Deckel, Feuerlade und Fettabtropfblech)

Das Fassungsvermögen beträgt 20-24 Forellen (je nach Größe).

Gruß
Steff-Peff


----------



## sprogoe (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo Marco, hallo Tino,
ich spreche Euch beide gezielt an, weil ich glaube, daß Ihr wohl den größten Erfahrungsschatz im Bereich Fleisch und Schinken räuchern gemacht habt.
Mir geht es um folgendes:
Ich will nach den Feiertagen meinen Erstversuch mit Kalträuchern von Fleisch starten und dachte dabei an Karreeschinken. Heute kam schon mein Päckchen vom Hausschlachtebedarf an, darunter Pökelsalz und Gewürze wie geschroteter schwarzer Pfeffer, Wacholderbeeren, Koriander und Senf.
Wie ich lese, reibt Ihr das Fleisch mit NPS und Gewürzen ein und vakuumiert das Ganze. Da habe ich mich schon gefragt, ob dabei der Fleischsaft überhaupt austreten kann, wenn das Fleisch so stramm von der Folie eingeschlosen wird? Ich wollte mir nicht gleich zu Beginn ein teures Vakuumiergerät anschaffen. 
Ich habe mal einen Metzger gefragt, dessen Meinung war, das Fleisch sollte mit Lake bedeckt eingelegt werden. Nun bin ich etwas unsicher, wie ich es ohne Vakuumiergerät am besten anstelle. Ich dachte schon mal daran, das Fleisch 1 Woche trocken zu pökeln und dann eine 10 %ige Lake aufzugießen, ist aber nur eine Überlegung von mir. 
Darum wollte ich Euch bitten, mir nur kurz zu raten, wie ich am besten beim pökeln ohne zu vakuumieren vorgehe und welche Menge NPS ich pro Kilo dafür nehmen soll. 
Für eine kurze Antwort wäre ich Euch dankbar.
Alle, die ich hier nicht namentlich erwähnt habe, bitte nicht böse sein, ich weiß, auch Ihr habt viel Erfahrung.

Euch und allen anderen hier wünsche ich frohe Weihnachten

Viele Grüße von Siggi


----------



## susi-knalltüte (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo Siggi,
Ich habe mich nun auch erstmals an Fleisch herangetraut...ich versuche mich an Pastrami. Habe mich dabei an Marcos Rezept gehalten. Mein Stück Roastbeef pökelt nun seit dem 17.12. vakuumiert im Kühlschrank, und ich kann Dir zumindest sagen, dass doch etwas Flüssigkeit austritt trotz Vakuum (ist doch nur eine Umverteilung-aus dem Fleisch, wird ja nicht mehr "Inhalt" in dem Beutel). Hänge mal ein Bild davon an. Ich hab meinen Vakuumierer, einen Foodsaver V2040 nagelneu in einem renomierten Internetauktionshaus für 70 Euro erstanden.
Aber ich schließe mich mit den Fragen gerne an...
Als nächstes steht das 3-stündige wässern an...
Lege ich dann das gute Stück dazu wieder in den Kühlschrank oder wässert Ihr bei Zimmertemperatur? Und zum Durchbrennen...wieder ins Vakkum?  Ich würde gern heut nachmittag mit dem Wässern anfangen, oder ist das bei einem 845 g schweren Stück, das seit dem 17.12.pökelt viel zu früh? Es wären dann 5 Tage um...
Jedenfalls bin ich schon sowas von gespannt.....


----------



## Karauschenjäger (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Mensch, Susi,

erstmal *HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH*   #6

Wofür? Na dass Du Dich da ran traust - ich bin überzeugt, das wird was mit dem/der Pastrami !

Die Junx hier helfen Dir bestimmt, weil - Männer mögen mutige Frauen!

(Ich habs nur mit dem Fischräuchern, darum auch NULL-Ahnung vom Fleischräuchern)!

.


----------



## knutemann (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Moin Susi
erstmal |birthday:
Ich hab auch schob Pastrami nach dem hier vorgestellten Rezept gemacht. Köstlich:l wobei ich meine, das du das Stück noch 3 Tage pökelst. Dann nüscht mit wässern, nur mit lauwarmen Wasser abwaschen, in ein Netz eintüten, drei Tage durchbrennen lassen und danach nach der hier vorgestellten Methode heiß räucherst. Gutes Gelingen#6


----------



## susi-knalltüte (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Moin Cliff,
Na, bis jetzt war das ganze noch kein Hexenwerk...der große Zauber kommt ja erst noch....bleibt also spannend bis zuletzt!
Ich habe aber so für mich entschieden, dass ich am 24.12. das Wässern beginne (dann sind 7 Tage Pökeln um) und am 1. Weihnachtstag dem Fleisch oderntlich einheize. 
Wenns gar nix wird...bin ich halt in diesem Jahr um noch eine Erfahrung reicher geworden und halte mich wieder an meine geliebten Goldforellen, denn die sind ja sowas von lecker!


----------



## susi-knalltüte (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Moin Wolfgang,
Danke für Deine Antwort!
Vakuumierst Du dann für die 3 Tage Durchbrennen das Fleisch mit dem Netz zusammen ein? 
Wird die Pastrami nicht zu salzig, wenn man sie nicht wässert?
Hui, |kopfkrat na, ich hab ja noch 2 Tage Zeit zu überlegen, wie ich dann weitermache...aber am 26.12. kann ich nicht räuchern....ähem...da sind wir unterwegs  :q


----------



## knutemann (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Da wird nüscht mehr ins Vakuum gepackt#d das ist ja grade Sinn und Zweck der Übung, das durch das Durchbrennen an der Luft, sich das Salz gleichmäßig im Fleisch verteilt, hatte glaube ich Marco hier irgendwo geschrieben.  Das Teil ins Netz und dann kühl und luftig zum Durchbrennen aufgehängt. Ich hab dazu mein Kellerfenster einen Spalt geöffnet und die Teile fast unmittelbar davor aufgehängt. Funzt super#6 und das Pastrami wird nicht zu salzig, wenn du dich an das hier vorgestellte Rezept hälst. Im Moment hängen drei Pastramistücken zum Durchbrennen im Keller und da hab ich ca. 10 g mehr NPS genommen, als im Rezept. Beim ersten Versuchsstück fands die Family auch ein büschen lasch, von daher beim nächsten Stück mehr NPS und versuchsweise mal 5 kleingeschnippelte Knoblauchzehen mit zu Pökeln gegeben. Duftet bis dato 1A. Mal sehen was nach dem Heißräuchern rauskommt.


----------



## susi-knalltüte (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hm, aber wenn man die Geschichte mit dem Zuckerrübensirup und den daraufgegebenen Gewürzen á la Marco weiterspinnt, dann sollte man das Stück Fleisch lieber nicht aufhängen...tropf...tropf....dann ist es im Kühlschrank wohl doch besser aufgehoben... oder?


----------



## knutemann (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Da ich keinen Sirup und Pfeffer genommen habe, kann ich darüber nichts sagen. Aber so wie ich es verstanden habe, kommt die Sirup/Pfefferpelle erst nach dem räuchern drumherum, ist für mich auch viel logischer|rolleyes


----------



## Tino (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



sprogoe schrieb:


> Hallo Marco, hallo Tino,
> ich spreche Euch beide gezielt an, weil ich glaube, daß Ihr wohl den größten Erfahrungsschatz im Bereich Fleisch und Schinken räuchern gemacht habt.
> Mir geht es um folgendes:
> Ich will nach den Feiertagen meinen Erstversuch mit Kalträuchern von Fleisch starten und dachte dabei an Karreeschinken. Heute kam schon mein Päckchen vom Hausschlachtebedarf an, darunter Pökelsalz und Gewürze wie geschroteter schwarzer Pfeffer, Wacholderbeeren, Koriander und Senf.
> ...




Hallo Siggi

Mein erstes Fleisch habe ich ganz einfach in eine Schüssel mit Deckel gepackt.
Ich pökel mit 25gr./kg Fleisch.Du wirst Angst bekommen ob das ausreicht.
Glaube mir es reicht.
Mit dieser Menge sparst du dir das wässern, von dem *ich *persönlich nichts halte.
Für mich sieht es nicht gerade lecker aus mein teures Fleisch für Stunden unter Wasser zu sehen,nur um den Salzgeschmack wieder auszugleichen.
-------------------------------------------------------------
Salz und Gewürze gut mischen und das sehr kalte Fleisch zügig damit einreiben.
Dann in ein Gefäss deiner Wahl und zwischen Schüssel und Deckel hatte ich ein sauberes Geschirrtuch gelegt.
Damit ein minimaler Luftaustausch erfolgen kann.
Dann ab damit in den Kühlschrank oder den *kalten* Keller.
Alle zwei Tage das Fleisch wenden,wobei die oberen Stücke nach unten  kommen,und umgekehrt.(wenn du mehrere Stücke hast)
Nach ein paar Tagen wird das Fleisch dir fast etwas schmierig vorkommen.
Keine Angst!!! 
Das ist das austretende Eiweiß.
Solange es gut und normal riecht ist alles in Ordnung.

*Arbeite sehr sauber,sehr schnell,und sehr kalt!!!*


----------



## Tino (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



knutemann schrieb:


> Da ich keinen Sirup und Pfeffer genommen habe, kann ich darüber nichts sagen. Aber so wie ich es verstanden habe, kommt die Sirup/Pfefferpelle erst nach dem räuchern drumherum, ist für mich auch viel logischer|rolleyes



Marco schrieb:
			 		  		 		 			 			Heute wurde die Rinderbrust geweckt und für 3 Stunden gewässert.  Danach mit Zuckerrübensirup eingepinselt und mit einer Mischung aus  Koriander, grünen Pfeffer und Senfkörner bestreut. Nun gehts bis morgen  in den Kühli und dann in den Rauch.
*
Also vor dem räuchern einpinseln,sonst ärgerste dich und sagst das dass Rezept Schei$$e ist!!!*#h


----------



## Tino (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo hier ein paar Fotos von meiner oder meinem Pancetta.

Sie oder er hängt zwar erst seit ca. 3 Wochen, aber schön fest ist das Teil und riecht hervorragend.
Der Geschmack war auch wunderbar,aber ich muss hart bleiben und das Ding hängen lassen.
Wenn es fertig ist kommen noch ein paar Fotos,aber dann nicht vom Handy.


----------



## susi-knalltüte (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Tino schrieb:


> Marco schrieb:
> Heute wurde die Rinderbrust geweckt und für 3 Stunden gewässert.  Danach mit Zuckerrübensirup eingepinselt und mit einer Mischung aus  Koriander, grünen Pfeffer und Senfkörner bestreut. Nun gehts bis morgen  in den Kühli und dann in den Rauch.
> *
> Also vor dem räuchern einpinseln,sonst ärgerste dich und sagst das dass Rezept Schei$$e ist!!!*#h



SO hatte ich das auch verstanden (war ja nicht so schwer...). Und so werde ich es auch weiter probieren...ist ja nu auch alles im Hause, sonst wüßt ich nu auch nix mit dem Sirup anzufangen...
Ich berichte über Erfolg oder Misserfolg...


----------



## sprogoe (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Tino schrieb:


> Hallo Siggi
> 
> Mein erstes Fleisch habe ich ganz einfach in eine Schüssel mit Deckel gepackt.
> Ich pökel mit 25gr./kg Fleisch.Du wirst Angst bekommen ob das ausreicht.
> ...




Hallo Tino,
dank Dir für Deine Antwort und die Tips. Gleich geht es los. Ich habe gerade 2 große Stücke Bauch zu je 1,7 kg und 2 Stück Krustenbraten (für Kareespeck) je 850 g gekauft, die ich einpökeln werde. Bei Deinen Angaben für die Gewürze habe ich gelesen, Daß Du auch Nelken verwendest, die ich allerdings mal weglassen werde, weil ich denke, daß die zu intensiv durchschmecken könnten. Ich hatte mal Brombeerlikör angesetzt und da 2 Nelken mit hinein getan und das gab einen so starken Geschmack, daß ich sie jetzt zum Fleisch nicht verwenden möchte. Ansonsten halte ich mich weitgehends an Deine und Marcos Ratschläge und hoffe, langsam meine Erfahrungen auch zu sammeln. Ich werde über das Ergebnis noch berichten, natürlich auch mit Fotos. 
Ansonsten nochmals danke und frohe Weihnachten 
wünscht Dir Siggi


----------



## Tino (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hab ich gern gemacht.
Mit den Gewürzen kannst du es machen wie es dir beliebt.
Was weglassen oder auch dazunehmen.
Da hast du die freie Wahl.

Bilder mein Bester,Bilderrrrrrr !!!:r:r:r


Dir und deinen Lieben auch schöne Festtage und kommt gut ins neue Jahr!!!


----------



## sprogoe (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Tino schrieb:


> Hab ich gern gemacht.
> Mit den Gewürzen kannst du es machen wie es dir beliebt.
> Was weglassen oder auch dazunehmen.
> Da hast du die freie Wahl.
> ...



Okay, okay Tino,
mache ich, aber jetzt halte mich bloß nicht auf, ich bin schon ganz hibbelig.
Aber ich habe Dich richtig verstanden: 
das Fleisch nur einmal mit der Mischung einreiben und später auch keine Lake aufgießen, also nicht naßpökeln?
Gib mir bitte den Tip auch noch, dann lasse ich Dich zunächst in Ruhe.

Danke und alle guten Wünschen auch an Dich und die Deinen zurück.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Tino (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Das ist Trockenpökeln wenn du es so wie ich machst.
Das andere wäre die gemischte Pökelung.

Du berechnest deine Salzmenge und deine Gewürze auf deine zu pökelnde Fleischmenge.


Also 25gr.NPS x 1,7 kg für Bauch usw.

Alles mischen und am besten in eine Schüssel und einreiben.
Fleisch in dein Pökelgefäß und den Rest deiner Salz-Gewürzmischung auf dem Stück verteilen. 

Fertig.

Wenn du noch Fragen hast,frag ruhig.


----------



## Tino (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Siggi alles fertig???

Alles gut gelaufen???


----------



## sprogoe (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Tino schrieb:


> Siggi alles fertig???
> 
> Alles gut gelaufen???




Yes Sir,
aber ich hatte wirklich bedenken, daß die Mischung ausreicht und ich vielleicht alles zu dünn eingerieben habe.
Na ja, habe das Ganze in einem großen Edelstahltopf mit Deckel erstmal auf den Balkon gestellt, da sind +3 Grad. Morgen schau ich mir die Biesterei mal an, wenn mir was ungewöhnlich vorkommt, melde ich mich.

Eine Gute Nacht wünscht Dir Siggi


----------



## sprogoe (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo zusammen,
in dem Räucherthtread "Heißräuchern nur mit Räuchermehl?" habe
ich heute einen ausführlichen Bericht über diese Art des Räucherns abgegeben, selbstverständlich auch mit einigen Fotos.
Wer Lust und Laune hat, schaut doch da mal rein.

Alles Gute und schöne Feiertage wünscht Euch Siggi


----------



## sprogoe (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo Tino,
meine Hängebauchschwein-Stücke von gestern Abend haben heute schon etwas Lake gebildet. Ich habe alles gewendet und den Topf in den Keller gebracht, da die Temperatur unter 0 geht.
Welche Temperatur ist zum Pökeln denn optimal?

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Tino (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo Siggi


Ich denke wenn du um die 4-5° beim pökeln hast,wird nichts passieren.
Ich habs in die kalte Waschküche gepackt und fertig.Da hab ich auch nicht gemessen.

Einfach richtig schön kalt lagern und Frost vermeiden!!!


----------



## The fishwhisperer (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hi,

ich habe mal eine Frage an die Räucherprofis.

Ich habe bis jetzt immer Forellen geräuchert die vorher eingefroren waren und vom Geschmack richtig super geschmeckt hatten. Letztens habe ich frische Forellen eingelegt und muß sagen nach den Räuchern waren sie nicht so der Hit.
Kann es sein das Fische die eingefroren sind das Gewürz besser aufnehmen???


----------



## jogibaer1996 (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Moin René,
durch das Einfrieren verändert sich die Fettstruktur der Fische, deshalb nehmen diese mehr Salz auf, d.h. weniger Salz bei gefroreren Fischen.

Grüße
Jonas


----------



## Steff-Peff (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



The fishwhisperer schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich habe mal eine Frage an die Räucherprofis.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

ich verwende immer die gleiche Lake (Salzgehalt: 500 Gramm Salz auf 7 Liter Wasser => 71 Gramm / Liter) und konnte bisher keinen Unterschied feststellen, wenn die Fische frisch oder gefroren in die Lake kamen.

Gruß
Steff-Peff


----------



## The fishwhisperer (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich verwende immer die gleiche Lake (Salzgehalt: 500 Gramm Salz auf 7 Liter Wasser => 71 Gramm / Liter) und konnte bisher keinen Unterschied feststellen, wenn die Fische frisch oder gefroren in die Lake kamen.
> 
> ...


 
danke für eure Antworten,

ich habe es aber so wie immer gemacht. Habe auch keinen Ahnung.


----------



## susi-knalltüte (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ein fröhliches Weihnachten auch von mir an alle, bevor es schon wieder vorbei ist...|wavey:

Ich habs vollbracht! ! !
Susi hat Pastrami gezaubert! |bla:
Danke Marco, dass Du so toll Dein Rezept hier in Wort und Bild preisgegeben hast, so hatte ich eine wunderbare Anleitung, an die ich mich gehalten habe und die sich auch super bewährt hat!

Am 17.12. habe ich lecker Roast Beef vom MmV erstanden. Das gute Stück wog 846g. Gepökelt habe ich mit 42 g NPS, dazu eine Kräutermischung aus 1 EL Kräuterpfeffer, 1 TL Knoblauchpfeffer, 1 TL frisch gestoßene bunte Pfefferkörner, 1 EL Knoblauchgranulat, 1 EL braunem Zucker und knapp 1/4 TL Muskat. Alles schön einmassiert und ab ins Vakuum und dann in den Kühlschrank.
Nach 7 Tagen Pökelzeit am 24.12. die Tüte aufgemacht, das Fleisch 2,5 h gewässert, dann mit Küchenkrepp trocken getupft und mit Zuckerrübensirup bepinselt und mit o.g. Pfeffermischung, etwas gemahlenem Koriander und Senfkörnern garniert. Und wieder ab in den Kühlschrank zum Durchbrennen für einen Tag.
Am 25.12. kam dann endlich der aufregende Tag....der Räucherofen durfte wieder vor die Tür in den Schnee! 
Das Bratenthermometer mitten ins Flesich gesteckt und selbiges im Räucherofen versteckt. Viele Räuchermehlschalen später bei einer maximalen Ofeninnentemperatur von 111°C piepte dann nach 7 Stunden endlich die erreichte Kerntemperatur von 71°C! Jippi, war mittlerweile auch schon bannig duster draußen.
Die warme Pastrami im Stück gleich in Alufilie gewickelt und langsam abkühlen lassen. Nach all der ganzen Prozedur der letzten Tage hat mein Stück Pastrami heute (dh VOR dem Anschnitt) ein Gewicht von 670g auf die Waage gebracht.
Heute nun endlich kam der große Tag des Probierens und Anschneidens. Ich sag nur:

HHHMMMMMmmmmmm!!!!#6 GÖTTLICH !!!

Ein paar Scheiben schön hübsch vakuumiert und für die Familie zum Weihnachtsfeste heute mitgebracht, um ordentlich Eindruck zu schinden :q .

Anbei ein paar Bilder von meinem ganzen Stolz!
Danke Marco, mein Pastrami-Guru!:vik:


----------



## susi-knalltüte (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

und hier Teil 2 der Fotosession....
der Räuchertag!


----------



## Tino (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hier mein Anschnitt vom Lachsschinken.
Schmeckte ausgezeichnet#6


----------



## Tino (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Dann noch ein paar Bilder von meinen Hähnchenschinken.


----------



## Tino (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Mein diesjähriger Silvester-Lachs im Beizschlaf.

Für eine Lachsseite von 1,6 kg nehme ich:

-9 EL Salz und 
-4,5 EL Zucker 
-frischgehackten Dill,

-gut einreiben und dann einvakumieren

-3 Tage im Kühlschrank beizen lassen
-abwaschen und trocknen
-ca.8h kalträuchern

...und hoffen das man was abbekommt.


----------



## sprogoe (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo zusammen,
heute habe ich mir einen Sparbrand gebaut. Das Material habe ich mir bei Pro Kilo besorgt und zwar Alulochblech, die Löcher haben einen Durchmesser von 3 mm.
Ich habe mir von einer 1 Meter breiten Tafel einen Streifen von 18 cm Breite abschneiden lassen. Die Kosten hierfür waren 7,50 EUR.
Gekantet habe ich ihn nach der hier im Thread eingestellten Anleitung. Die Gesammtgröße ist 30 x 24 cm und die Schenkel wurden in U-Form 6 x 6 cm gekantet. Das Alublech läßt sich sehr leicht bohren und ich habe alles mit Pop-Nieten zusammengenietet.
Um 15.30 Uhr habe ich einen Testlauf gestartet, eine Ecke mit der Lötlampe angebrannt und nach 6 Stunden war erst 1/3 des Räuchermehls abgebrannt, aber restlos abgebrannt, es lag nur noch ein bischen Asche im Korb. Das langsame Abbrennen liegt sicher daran, daß ich feines Räuchermehl in der Körnung 500/1000 verwendet habe, was relativ langsam abbrennt. Demnächst werde ich 750/2000er Körnung verwenden, dieses brennt sicher schneller ab.
Was ich sagen will, ist, daß ich sehr zufrieden bin, daß das Teil auf Anhieb funktioniert und ich gelassen das Kalträuchern angehen kann. Morgen mache ich paar Fotos vom Sparbrannt und stelle sie noch ein.

Es grüßt Euch alle Siggi


----------



## Tino (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo Siggi

Lass das mit der anderen Körnung!!!

Meiner brennt,komplett gefüllt,auch 24h lang.

Ich benutze dieses hier:

https://shop.strato.de/epages/17116...BUCHENMEHL-0-4_H/SubProducts/BUCHENMEHL-0-4_4

Hast du in der gleichen Zeit zu viel Rauch,setzt er sich zu schnell ins Fleisch und es können keine Rauch-Aromen mehr ins Fleisch eindringen.

Wie ein Abflussrohr was zu viel, zu schnell schlucken muss.

Das ist dann auch dicht.

Du bekommst dann keinen feinen Rauchgeschmack mehr hin.
Es schmeckt aussen etwas nach Rauch und das war's dann.


Kalträuchern braucht Zeit und Muße!!!


----------



## Tino (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Endlich konnte ich den Rest in den Ofen hängen und wenigstens eine Nacht lang räuchern.


----------



## Tino (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Nach dem räuchern ging es für alle wieder zum abhängen in die Reifekammer.

Hähnchenbrustschinken,Lachsschinken,Nackenschinken,Bauchspeck,eine Schweineunterschale für Schinkenspeck und eine Pancetta (die wird luftgetrocknet
und nicht geräuchert)


----------



## sprogoe (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Tino schrieb:


> Hallo Siggi
> 
> Lass das mit der anderen Körnung!!!
> 
> ...




Tino,
ich danke Dir für Deine Tips und Hilfestellung, die kann ich, mit null Erfahrung im Bereich Kalträuchern, auch gut gebrauchen.
Dein Link besagt doch aber, daß Du Räucherspäne in der Körnung 0-4 mm verwendest. Ich hatte jetzt feines Räuchermehl mit der Körnung 500/1000 = 0,5-1 mm, was ja sehr fein war und die Körnung 750/2000 soll wohl 0,75-2 mm Korngröße haben. Müßte doch eigentlich auch gehen, oder?
Da ich schon einen Sack bestellt habe (hätte vielleicht vorher mal hier nachfragen sollen), werde ich noch einige Testläufe mit dem Sparbrand machen, zur Not auch verschiedene Körnungen mischen.
Aber Du hast recht, mit der feinen Körnung gibt es keine sehr starke Rauchentwicklung, aber dennoch einen angenehmen Rauchgeruch und es leuchtet mir ein, daß eine dezenete Rauchumschmeichelung des Fleisches über einen längeren Zeitraum eventuell auch einen besseren Geschmack ergibt, als wenn es mit "Volldampf" geräuchert wird.

Übrigens, schöne Fotos hast Du eingestellt, aber was macht die Pulle Korn in der Reifekammer?????

Alles Gute und angenehme Nachtruhe wünscht Dir Siggi


----------



## Big Man (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



sprogoe schrieb:


> Übrigens, schöne Fotos hast Du eingestellt, aber was macht die Pulle Korn in der Reifekammer?????



Ist doch klar Siggi um das trockne Zeugs besser runter zu bekommen

Das sieht wieder alles lecker aus Tino wobei ich auf dem ersten Bild gedacht habe das das Vordere Teil eine Papiertüte ist.|bigeyes

Aber auch die Pastrami von Susi und die anderen Sachen sehen alle klasse aus.#6


----------



## Tino (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



sprogoe schrieb:


> Tino,
> ich danke Dir für Deine Tips und Hilfestellung, die kann ich, mit null Erfahrung im Bereich Kalträuchern, auch gut gebrauchen.
> Dein Link besagt doch aber, daß Du Räucherspäne in der Körnung 0-4 mm verwendest. Ich hatte jetzt feines Räuchermehl mit der Körnung 500/1000 = 0,5-1 mm, was ja sehr fein war und die Körnung 750/2000 soll wohl 0,75-2 mm Korngröße haben. Müßte doch eigentlich auch gehen, oder?
> Da ich schon einen Sack bestellt habe (hätte vielleicht vorher mal hier nachfragen sollen), werde ich noch einige Testläufe mit dem Sparbrand machen, zur Not auch verschiedene Körnungen mischen.
> ...



Hallo Siggi

Wenn dein Mehl diese "Korngröße" hat ist es in Ordnung.
Ich kenn mich mit diesen Bezeichnungen nicht aus.Als du sagtest das es besser abbrennen soll,dachte ich du willst Rauchzeichen machen,also schon fast kokeln.

Siggi was macht ne Pulle Korn inner Reifekammer???

Warten natürlich...:q auf die nächste Cola zum mischen.

Bis dann Siggi#h


----------



## Tino (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Big Man schrieb:


> Ist doch klar Siggi um das trockne Zeugs besser runter zu bekommen
> 
> Das sieht wieder alles lecker aus Tino wobei ich auf dem ersten Bild gedacht habe das das Vordere Teil eine Papiertüte ist.|bigeyes
> 
> Aber auch die Pastrami von Susi und die anderen Sachen sehen alle klasse aus.#6




Hallo Big Man

Wo siehst du ne Papiertüte? Im Ofen den Schweinebauch etwa???

Mein Zeug ist nicht trocken.|gr:


----------



## leopard_afrika (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

ich hab das auch als papiertüte angesehen


----------



## Tino (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Dann sauft nicht soviel,dann habt ihr auch keine Halo's und seht irgendwelche Verpackungen irgendwo rumhängen.:q


----------



## sprogoe (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Tino schrieb:


> Dann sauft nicht soviel,dann habt ihr auch keine Halo's und seht irgendwelche Verpackungen irgendwo rumhängen.:q



Tino,
laß im Moment lieber die Finger von der Kornpulle, denn wenn Dich Big Man und Dirk noch ein wenig hochnehmen, wirst Du womöglich noch leichtsinnig und schickst beiden ne Kostprobe.

Ich glaube schon, daß Dein Räucherfleisch perfekt ist, hast ja schon genug eingestellt, auch mit tollen Fotos.

Übrigens, mein Sparbrand hat 18 Stunden gekockelt und damit er nicht ohne Beschäftigung war, habe ich für 12 Stunden ein Stück mittelalten Gouda und eine geöffnete Packung Körnigen Frischkäse eingelegt. Beides schmeckt super, später noch ein paar Fotos.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Big Man (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Tino schrieb:


> Hallo Big Man
> 
> Wo siehst du ne Papiertüte? Im Ofen den Schweinebauch etwa???
> 
> Mein Zeug ist nicht trocken.|gr:



Mönsch Tino

das sollte nur ein Spaß sein, ehrlich.
Ich zweifle nicht dein können an und weiß auch das Du mir einiges voraus hast.

Aber mal ehrlich bei der Kleinversion von den Bildern sieht der Bauch wie eine Papiertüte aus.

Ok Ok ich lass mir ne Brille machen oder sauf nicht mehr soviel.#6


----------



## sprogoe (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

So Ihr Lieben,
jetzt kommen ein paar Fotos meines gestern gebauten Sparbrand, sowie von dem Stück Gouda und dem Frischkäse, beides 12 Stunden kalt geräuchert.

Das 1. Foto, auf dem ca. 1/3 des Räuchermehls verglüht ist, zeigt die Arbeitsweise nach etwa 7 Stunden.

Es grüßt Euch Siggi


----------



## Big Man (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Sieht gut aus Siggi.

Das mit dem Gouda sehe ich ja noch ein aber Frischkäse.|kopfkrat
Schmekt der anders oder war es einfach ein Versuch?


----------



## sprogoe (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo Big Man,
einen ähnlichen Frischkäse habe ich früher öfter bei meinen Angeltouren in Dänemark gekauft und wollte es eben mal versuchen, wie das wird.
Ich muß sagen, gar nicht übel, die oberste Schicht schmeckt gut rauchig, aber es zieht sich auch ein ganz dezenter Rauchgeschmack durch die ganze Masse.
Versuch es einfach mal.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## holly08 (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

@ Sprogoe
versuch doch mal den Käse in ein Sieb zu geben, dann kommt Rauch rundum drann.Vielleicht nach 15 min. mal umrühren#d


----------



## sprogoe (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



holly08 schrieb:


> @ Sprogoe
> versuch doch mal den Käse in ein Sieb zu geben, dann kommt Rauch rundum drann.Vielleicht nach 15 min. mal umrühren#d




Glaube ich Dir holly08,

aber der Rauchgeschmack ist so intensiv genug und ich finde, für einen Käse ohne starken Eigengeschmack geradezu ideal; frei nach der Devise: Weniger ist oft mehr.
Also ich bleibe dabei, Deckel ab und die Schachtel 12 Stunden in den Kaltrauch, frische Brötchen oder Brot dazu und aufessen.

Dennoch danke für Dein Interesse und Deinen Tip.

Es grüßt Dich Siggi


----------



## Big Man (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Moin Siggi Danke für die Info, nimmst du einen speziellen Frischkäse?

So Leute da ich morgen nicht dazu komme wünsche ich alle Räucherfreunden eine guten Rutsch und ein "rauchiges 2011"


----------



## sprogoe (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo Big Man,

einfach Körniger Frischkäse, so heißt das Zeug bei Aldi, oder auch Hüttenkäse genannt.
Hat jeder Supermarkt.

Dir auch einen guten Rutsch und viel Erfolg im neuen Jahr
wünscht Dir Siggi


----------



## sprogoe (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Tino schrieb:


> Hallo Siggi
> 
> Lass das mit der anderen Körnung!!!
> 
> ...




Hallo Tino,

ich muß Dir recht geben,
gestern kam mein mittelfeines Räuchermehl in der Körnung 750/2000 an, welches doch um einiges gröber ist, als mein bisher verwendetes feine R-Mehl.
Ich also neugierig, Sparbrand gefüllt, Lötlampe drangehalten, geht kurz an und dann wieder aus.
Also eine handvoll aus einer Ecke wieder entfernt und mit dem Feinen gefüllt und angebrannt.
Nach kurzem Anheizen glüht es selbstständig weiter und ich war gespannt, ob die Glut sich auch in die gröberen Späne frist.
Tat es dann wohl, aber in so schwacher Form mit einer kaum erkennbaren Rauchentwicklung, daß ich den Vorgang abgebrochen habe.
In Zukunft werde ich im Sparbrand wieder das feine Mehl verwenden und vielleicht zur Auflockerung eine Handvoll Grobes untermischen und das Grobe ansonsten im meinem mit Holz beheizten Ofen verwenden.

P.S. wo steckt eigentlich der Marco, schon lange nichts mehr von ihm gehört? Hat sich wohl ne Auszeit über die Feiertage genommen?

Dir und den Deinen einen guten Rutsch und viel Erfolg im neuen Jahr wünscht Dir Siggi


----------



## sprogoe (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hier ist ja momentan nichts mehr los.
Ich gehe jetzt räuchern und Bier trinken:
12 Forellen, 4 Rotbarsche und heute abend über die Nacht noch im Kaltrauch Gouda, Frischkäse und Eier.

Bis später Siggi


----------



## Tino (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Big Man schrieb:


> Mönsch Tino
> 
> das sollte nur ein Spaß sein, ehrlich.
> Ich zweifle nicht dein können an und weiß auch das Du mir einiges voraus hast.
> ...




Hallo Big Man 

Das hab ich doch als Spass verstanden!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:q

Das was ich mach ist noch kein "Können".

Das kann jeder machen der sich dafür interessiert.

Jetzt auch von mir allen einen guten Rutsch ins "Nächste" und trinkt anständig einen.


----------



## Tino (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



sprogoe schrieb:


> Hallo Tino,
> 
> ich muß Dir recht geben,
> gestern kam mein mittelfeines Räuchermehl in der Körnung 750/2000 an, welches doch um einiges gröber ist, als mein bisher verwendetes feine R-Mehl.
> ...




Hallo Siggi

Schön das dein Sparbrand jetzt gut durchläuft ohne Mucken zu machen.
*
Dir und deiner Familie auch einen schönen feuchtfröhlichen Silvesterabend und viel Gesundheit sowie alles Gute im neuen Jahr!!!!!!!!!! *


#hTino


----------



## Tino (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



sprogoe schrieb:


> Hier ist ja momentan nichts mehr los.
> Ich gehe jetzt räuchern und Bier trinken:
> 12 Forellen, 4 Rotbarsche und heute abend über die Nacht noch im Kaltrauch Gouda, Frischkäse und Eier.
> 
> Bis später Siggi





Manche Leute müssen am Tag weggehen und kommen dann später wieder.

Das nennt sich Arbeit,Siggi.:q


----------



## Tino (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Heute ist mein Graved Lachs fertig.


Morgen ist er wech... 6 Leute werden den morgen Abend essen.


----------



## leopard_afrika (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

da werden die doch nicht satt von?  guten rutsch jungs und mädels!


----------



## Tino (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Mensch Dirk den gibts doch nicht allein.Wir machen für alle ein 
Buffet.
Vom Griechen Antipasti, der Lachs,Hackbällchen,frisches Baguettemit diversen Cremes,Käsespiesse usw.


----------



## leopard_afrika (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

so, so, mit völlerei ins neue jahr...


----------



## Tino (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Logisch und nicht nur Völlerei...auch die Trunksucht wird nicht zu kurz kommen.


----------



## leopard_afrika (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

na hauptsache nicht noch die vielweiberei


----------



## leopard_afrika (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

jetzt aber noch ne fachliche frage, mein schweinegeräuchertes ist noch recht "weich", ob es was ändert, wenn ich nachträglich lufttrockne... hab ja genug davon


----------



## Kotzi (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Je länger es hängt, desto härter wird es. Mehr Luft = schneller trocken = hart.
würde ich mir so denken, versuch macht klug.

Ich werde euch irgendwannmal ein bisschen neidisch machen und mal unsere Räucherkammer auf dem Speicher vorstellen, aber das dauert noch ein bisschen..
Bis dahin frohes neues und leckeres schmackofatz


----------



## Tino (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> jetzt aber noch ne fachliche frage, mein schweinegeräuchertes ist noch recht "weich", ob es was ändert, wenn ich nachträglich lufttrockne... hab ja genug davon




Du musst es noch hängen lassen wenn es zu weich ist.Ausser Lachsschinken der braucht nicht soooo fest zu sein.

Achte aber drauf das dein Raum nicht zu trocken ist,Dirk.
75-80% rLF solltest du haben und nicht zu warm.(unter 10°)


----------



## leopard_afrika (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

dann ist ja mein spitzboden geeignet, derzeit 78% und 5°c, die frage ist ja, ob man kaltgeräucherten noch nachträglich lufttrocknen kann?


----------



## Kotzi (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Jop wie gesagt , der wird immer härter und kompakter.


----------



## Tino (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> dann ist ja mein spitzboden geeignet, derzeit 78% und 5°c, die frage ist ja, ob man kaltgeräucherten noch nachträglich lufttrocknen kann?





Luftgetrocknet nennt man gepökelte Stücke die *nur* an der Luft trocknen.Da ist kein Rauch im Spiel.

Natürlich kannst du deine Stücke hängen lassen wie du möchtest.Die Vorraussetzungen sind ja auch bei dir sehr gut.


----------



## Tino (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> na hauptsache nicht noch die vielweiberei




Ne ne ich hab meine Süsse.:l:l:l


----------



## reinhard_sn (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Kotzi schrieb:


> Je länger es hängt, desto härter wird es. Mehr Luft = schneller trocken = hart.
> würde ich mir so denken, versuch macht klug.
> 
> Ich werde euch irgendwannmal ein bisschen neidisch machen und mal unsere Räucherkammer auf dem Speicher vorstellen, aber das dauert noch ein bisschen..
> Bis dahin frohes neues und leckeres schmackofatz



ulla sagt das ist nicht richtig!!!


----------



## Tino (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Was meint Ulla denn da genau?


----------



## leopard_afrika (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

kann es sein, daß ich honey rufen muß?


----------



## Tino (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Meiner wird an der Luft auch nicht härter...


----------



## leopard_afrika (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

schade für deine süße!


----------



## Tino (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Noch härter geht ja nicht mehr,Dirk.

Sagt sie


----------



## leopard_afrika (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

is ja dann auch gefährlich für die zähne  





... aua, kopfkino


----------



## Tino (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Aber man kann ja kleine Stücke vom Schinken schneiden.


----------



## sundangler (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Aloa Räucherfreunde und ein Gesundes neues Jahr für alle! Und Dirk kann es sein das ich deine Bilder von den Weihnachtsleckerein vermisse?!

LG


----------



## leopard_afrika (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

aloa marco, mach die augen auf, der suff müßte doch langsam raus sein    http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=206044


----------



## Tino (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Marco,man macht jetzt eigene Trööts auf.

Man ist ja wer...


----------



## sundangler (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## Big Man (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Gesundes neues Jahr an alle Räucherfreaks.

Ich hoffe ihr habt den Rauch in der Kehle mit ´nem Glas Sekt wegspülen können.



Tino schrieb:


> Meiner wird an der Luft auch nicht härter...



Na Tino wenn das nicht ein Tatütata wehrt ist weiß ich wirklich nicht:vik:


----------



## Tino (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo Big Man

Hast du dich dort schon angemeldet???


----------



## sprogoe (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo Marco,

ich wünsche Dir auch noch ein frohes Neues.
Allen anderen hier hatte ich allgemein schon gute Wünsche übermittelt, aber Du warst ja nicht on. Kleine Auszeit genommen, wie?

Aber schön, daß Du wieder da bist.

Alles Gute und schöne Grüße von Siggi

Marco,
noch eine Frage an Dich, Du hast bei Deinem sehr schön gewordenen Kareespeck angegeben, daß Du Rosa Beeren verwendet hast. Sag mal kurz an, was für Dinger das genau sind. Danke.


----------



## Big Man (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo Siggi ich denke er meint das hier. Das gibt es im gutsortierten Gewürzregal im Handel oder hier


----------



## sprogoe (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Big Man schrieb:


> Hallo Siggi ich denke er meint das hier. Das gibt es im gutsortierten Gewürzregal im Handel oder hier



Hallo Big Man,
danke für Deinen sehr hilfreichen Hinweis. Jetzt kann ich mir was darunter vorstellen. Aber man sieht, riesige Preisunterschiede gibt es.

Alles Gute von Siggi


----------



## sundangler (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



sprogoe schrieb:


> Marco,
> noch eine Frage an Dich, Du hast bei Deinem sehr schön gewordenen Kareespeck angegeben, daß Du Rosa Beeren verwendet hast. Sag mal kurz an, was für Dinger das genau sind. Danke.




Diese Rosa Beeren mach ich fast an alle Schinkenrezepte bei. Die findest du wie gesagt bei jedem großen Supermarkt. #h


----------



## Kotzi (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo
Momentan ist bei uns Fleisch im Angebot, aber da ich in einer Woche mein Abitur schreibe habe ich grad keine Zeit zum pökeln und räuchern.
Deswegen die Frage, kann ich das Fleisch kaufen, einfrieren und dann in 3 Wochen verarbeiten oder schadet das?
Mfg


----------



## Tino (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Das kannst du durchaus machen:

*Das Fleisch muss aber **frisch sein,nicht aufgetaut*.

*Wenn es aufgetaut ist, sollte man Fleisch nicht mehr einfrieren.*


Soll nur ein Tip zu deinem Thema sein.


----------



## Kotzi (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Jop, ich das weiß ich auch, nur wollte ich Fragen ob das irgendwie Einfluss aufs Räuchern nimmt.
Danke!


----------



## leopard_afrika (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

@kotzi
einpökeln dauert nicht lange, das fleisch pökelt dann ca. 2 wochen und brennt dann 1 woche durch, das macht bei mir *3 wochen*, bis du überhaupt kalt räuchern kannst.


----------



## Tino (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Du kannst es genau so machen.Kein Problem.


----------



## sundangler (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> @kotzi
> einpökeln dauert nicht lange, das fleisch pökelt dann ca. 2 wochen und brennt dann 1 woche durch, das macht bei mir *3 wochen*, bis du überhaupt kalt räuchern kannst.




nicht unbedingt 
1 Woche pökeln auf 1kg Fleisch #6:vik:


----------



## leopard_afrika (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

mindestens, mindestens, danach passiert dann erst mal nicht mehr viel, ist wie beim fisch in 6-7% lake, mindestens 8- 12 h, danach passiert nix mehr, egal, ob der fisch 48 oder 72 h drin liegt.


----------



## sprogoe (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Guten Abend zusammen,

ich wollte eigentlich nur mal eine Erfahrung los werden, bzw. einen Tip geben, der vielleicht für den einen oder anderen interessant sein könnte.

Ich habe am 22.12. Fleisch eingepökelt und zwar 3,5 kg Bauch und 1,7 kg Krustenbraten aus dem Rücken.
Nachdem ich es in einer verschließbaren Kunststoffdose im Kühlschrank aufbewahrt habe, entschloß ich mich nachträglich doch dazu, ein Vakuumiergerät zu kaufen.
Ich wollte aber nicht gleich 100.- oder mehr EUR ausgeben und habe dann bei Ebay eins gekauft für einen Spottpreis. Hierbei handelt es sich um sogenannte B-Ware.

Das Teil vakuumiert aber erstaunlicherweise sehr gut. Der Folienschlauch wird sehr stark um das Fleisch gezogen. Hat zwar nur eine Schweißnaht, aber ich ziehe die Folie nach der 1. Schweißung einfach 1 cm zurück und mache noch eine 2. Naht.

Die Herstellermarke ist QUIGG?

Das nachträglich einvakuumierte Fleisch hat auch jetzt nach ca. 1 Woche Vakuum noch keine Luft gezogen.

Angeboten wird es einmal von http://myworld.ebay.de/bits24-com/
und einmal von http://myworld.ebay.de/postenland/

Beim 1. beträgt der Sofortkaufpreis 9,95 € + 5,95 € Versand, oder Preisvorschlag. Der Verkäufer hat meinen Vorschlag von 8.- € akzeptiert.
Beim anderen Anbieter liegt der Sofortkaufpreis bei 14,95 € inkl. Versand.

Vielleicht interessant für diejenigen, die sagen, "Geiz ist geil".

Herzliche Grüße an alle Boardies von Siggi


----------



## sundangler (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

na Siggi das hört sich doch gut an. Und wenn es funktioniert ist doch super. Ich für meinen Teil hätte mir so ein Teil nie gekauft. Ich bin sogar am überlegen ob ich mir einen von L.A.V.A. hole für 350,-€
Hast du mal ein Bild wie dein Fleisch vakuumiert aussieht?


----------



## reinhard_sn (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

hallo
ich habe das thema mit den billigteilen schon hinter mir.
benutze seit 4 jahren den lava 200 ohne probleme.

@Hier ein Zitat des englischen Sozialphilosophen John Ruskin 
"Es ist unklug, zuviel zu bezahlen, aber es ist noch schlechter, zuwenig zu bezahlen. Wenn wir zuviel bezahlen, verlieren wir etwas Geld, das ist alles. Wenn wir dagegen zu wenig bezahlen, verlieren wir manchmal alles, da der gekaufte Gegenstand die ihm zugedachte Aufgabe nicht erfüllen kann. Das Gesetz der Wirtschaft verbietet es, für wenig Geld viel Wert zu erhalten"  


gruß reinhard


----------



## susi-knalltüte (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

So, dann will ich mal auch meinen Senf dazu abgeben:
Mein Freund Google schmeißt mir bei der Suche nach Siggis Billigfolienschweißgerät raus, dass es sich hierbei um das ehemalige Aldiangebot handeln muss

http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...rät&cd=3&hl=de&ct=clnk&gl=de&client=firefox-a

Quigg ist ja eine der Marken, die Aldi vertreibt (z.B.auch kürzlich den Allesschneider, der ja im Testurteil gut abgeschnitten hatte).
Ich bin ja auch immer eher der Meinung, der billig kauft kauft zweimal. Warten wir also ab, ob Siggi das Billigschweißding zum Rauchen bringt oder nicht. Er wird uns sicherlich auf dem Laufenden halten :q


----------



## sprogoe (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo zusammen,

ich will mal kurz die Reaktionen auf mein Billig-Sch(w)eißgerät abarbeiten.
Ich habe es ja nur gut gemeint, weil ich davon ausging, daß es, genau wie mich, auch Menschen gibt, die vielleicht nur 1 oder 2 mal pro Jahr Fleisch einpökeln wollen und ansonsten den Vakuumierer nie benutzen. Dafür wäre es doch schwachsinnig, mehrere hundert Euro auszugeben.

Es scheint ja aber der Trend zu sein, nur das beste ist gerade gut genug; aber: jedem das Seine.

*Marco,*

bei Dir sehe ich schon Verständnis für meine Entscheidung.
Daß das Gerät nichts für Deine Bedürfnisse ist, kann ich mir gut vorstellen, bei der Menge, die Du produzierst.
Danke dafür, daß Du mich nicht gleich nieder gemacht hast.

Deinem Wunsche entsprechend folgen im Anschluß Fotos vom einvakuumierten Fleisch.

persönliche Grüße an Dich von Siggi

*Reinhard,*

alter Haudegen aus dem schönen Weserbergland.
Du darfst mich auch nicht fertig machen; warum? Weil ich in Holenberg geboren bin und bis 1958 auch dort gelebt habe, außerdem sind wir ein Jahrgang. Womöglich kennen wir uns sogar persönlich?

Aber erklär mal, was Dein Lava 200 anders macht, als vakuumieren? Er macht bestimmt kein Biofleisch aus den Kaufhaus-Sonderangeboten.   

auch an Dich herzliche Grüße und grüß mir das Weserbergland
von Siggi


*Susi,*

an Dich herzlichen Dank für Deine Bemühungen auf Google. Genau um dieses Gerät handelt es sich.
Hast schon recht, wenn Du sagst, wer billig kauft, kauft 2 mal. Tut in dem Fall aber überhaupt nicht weh und sollte ich den zum rauchen bringen, klopp ich ihn einfach in die Tonne und hol mir das nächste Billigteil. Bei der geringen Beanspruchung durch mich, bin ich mir fast sicher, daß er ohne weiteres 10 Jahre durchhält, was will man mehr.

Dich möchte ich ganz besonders herzlich grüßen, da ich persönlich sehr froh bin, daß hier auch mal eine Dame mitmischt, zudem anscheinend auch noch sehr erfolgreich.

Es grüßt Dich Siggi


Die folgenden Fotos zeigen der Reihe nach:
1. Bauchspeck gepökelt am 22.12.
2. Kareespeck  gepökelt am 22.12.
beide nachträglich vakuumiert am 29.12.10

das 3. Foto mit Bauchspeck, gestern gepökelt und vakuumiert.


----------



## dieteraalland (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

das sieht doch ganz passabel aus, was du da vollbracht hast siggi #6. und für den normalen hausgebrauch reicht es alle mal.


----------



## sprogoe (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



dieteraalland schrieb:


> das sieht doch ganz passabel aus, was du da vollbracht hast siggi #6. und für den normalen hausgebrauch reicht es alle mal.



Danke Dieter,

aber ich hoffe, passabel heißt nicht so viel wie:
"ein bischen besser als *******". (AA)

Weißt Du, ich denke da an Zunft und Gaffel.
Späßchen.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## dieteraalland (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



sprogoe schrieb:


> Danke Dieter,
> 
> aber ich hoffe, passabel heißt nicht so viel wie:
> "ein bischen besser als *******". (AA)
> ...


 
nein. war schon als eine gute benotung zu verstehen


----------



## sprogoe (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



dieteraalland schrieb:


> nein. war schon als eine gute benotung zu verstehen




hab´ich schon so verstanden, wie gesagt ich habe auch Spaß gemacht.
Ich denke, wir verstehen uns schon richtig.

Dennoch habe ich mich schon gewundert, daß auf meinen selbstgebauten Sparbrand aus Alu-Lochblech, mit Fotos auf Seite 66 vorgestellt, keine Reaktionen kamen, von wegen:

"wer was auf sich hält, greift zu Edelstahl", oder so.

Ich bin ja hier, um mir Tips und Anregungen zu holen und wenn möglich, eventuell auch mal zurück zu geben.

Aber sauer bin ich keinesfalls, wenn etwas auch mal nicht so gut ankommt.

In diesem Sinne
Gruß Siggi


----------



## leopard_afrika (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

hallo siggi, haste meinen sparbrand gesehen? lochblech  ( hab davon noch ca. 10 tafeln) 
weißte, womit ich seit 6- 7 jahren vakuumiere/einschweiße ? ( 2 mal jährlich ca. 140- 150 heringe, meinen und den fang meiner jungs in norge, mehrfach jährlich geräuchertes)- mit nem alditeil  
sorry, das geld, das ich beim sparbrand gespart habe, gebe ich jetzt für`n kleines schwarzes für meine herzdame aus    sie arbeitet beim metzger und zieht mir große pökelstücke professionell ein


----------



## Kotzi (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

@ leopard

mein vater ist gerade in reha und wir machen das immer so:
Große Wanne und dann wird eingepökelt und das Fleisch geschichtet.
Da es Wasser verliert tauscht man immer Positionen , das von unten nach oben und andersrum, und das fast täglich.
Da ich aber momentan nur bei Muttern bin und Mutter sone Bütt mit Fleisch im Kühlschrank gar nicht so doll findet, kann ich das erst machen wenn mein Vater wieder da ist oder ich Zeit habe ( sprich nach Abitur).

Was ist nochmal der explizite Vorteil beim Durchbrennen wenn es Vakuumiert ist. Durch das billige Teil wird das durchaus überlegenswert.


----------



## leopard_afrika (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

hallo kotzi, les dir am besten mal die postings von tino und sundangler weiter vorne in diesem tröt zum "pökeln" und "durchbrennen" durch. es sind verschiedene sachen, das pökeln im vakuum ist sauberer und intensiver, das durchbrennen erfolgt nach dem pökeln und an frischer luft oder im reifeschrank ;-)


----------



## Kotzi (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Doof wenn man Fachausdrücke interpretiert und falsch liegt, ich meinte das Pökeln? also bevor es in den Räucherschrank kommt.
Also sauberer und intensiver, sprich man nimmt weniger Salz und das ganze ist ein bisschen hygienischer?
ich les mal die posts sofern ich die finde.
bei seite 31 habe ich aufgegeben, gibts wenn ich lieb frage nochmal ne schnelle kurzfassung?
Mfg


----------



## Big Man (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

So nun meine Variante zum vakuumieren.
Ich hatte kurz nach der Wende mal ein Billigfolienschweißer gekauft. Der hat zwar auch ne Pumpe dran, aber das kann man wirklich nicht vakuumieren nennen. Habe aber das Ding eigentlich nur zum Einschweißen von Buchumschlägen und für meine Vorfächer genommen (Herstellung von Tüten).

Dann habe ich mir vor ein paar Jahren eine Handpumpe von der Firma Jet-O-Vac gekauft weil es auf der Messe einen recht guten Eindruck gemacht hat. Damit kann mann Spezielle Folienbeitel und Gläser vakuumieren. Da es mir Ähnlich geht wie Siggi das ich nich all zu oft das Ding brauche waren die ca. 25 Teuronen nicht zu viel und vom Ergebnis bin ich auch zufrieden.
Genauso gehts mir mit einer Wurstpresse, da wollte ich auch keine Hunderte Euros ausgeben und wollte ein Billigteil bei 123 schießen. Da kam aber mein Bruder Dazwischen der sich eine neu kauft und ich bekomme seine Alte.
Mann muss immer von Fall zu Fall überlegen und wenn man etwas regelmäßig/oft braucht sollte man schon schauen und bei den anderen Sachen gehts sicher auch mal billig.

Siggi auf den Bildern sieht doch das Ergebnis richtig gut aus. Wenn die Beutel bis zum Schluss auch dicht sind finde ich es für den Hausgebrauch Top.
Ich denke aber das keiner dich hier fertig machen wollte.


----------



## susi-knalltüte (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Generell denke ich, dass die Aldi-Sachen schon eine gewisse Qualität haben und oft stecken ja sogar irgendwelche Markenprodukte dahinter. Sicherlich hat dieses "Billigteil" nur die Grundfunktionen, also keine Crush-Taste, die das Kaputtdrücken von empfindlichen Lebensmitteln (z.B. Chips) verhindern soll,aber wann braucht mann das schon unbedingt...man kann auch ohne leben. Wenn das Aldi-Ding ein paarmal seinen Dienst tut ohne Ärger, dann hat es sich ja schon amortisiert. Man kann erstmal so seine Vakuumerfahrungen machen, Tüten testen, denn für 8 Euro hat Siggi echt nen Schnapper gemacht (kostete bei Aldi so ca. 24 Euro). Aber ich denke auch, wenn erstmal so ein Ding in der Küche steht, dann wird alles einvakuumiert, was einem zwischen die Finger kommt :q jedenfalls am Anfang und jedenfalls bei mir.
Nur als kleinen Tipp: bei einem großen Auktionshaus kann man für 0 Euro sich Test-Folienbeutel zuschicken lassen zum Ausprobieren. Hab ich gemacht, kein Haken dabei. Wen es interessiert, er hat immer wieder solche Testaktionen:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Vakuumbeutel-Tes...eräte_KleingeräteKüche_PM&hash=item4153c46956

Also Siggi, dann lass mal ordentlich die Luft raus und teste das Ding auf Herz und Nieren, denn es wird ja sicherlich im Frühjahr wieder im Aldi-Prospekt zu finden sein. Vielleicht würde das ja dann mit entsprechendem "Langzeitbericht" von Dir dem einen oder anderen eine Kaufentscheidung erleichtern. :vik:


----------



## sprogoe (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo Big Man,

ich habe das auch nicht so aufgefasst, daß ich fertig gemacht worden bin, denn ich sehe ja, daß es auch einige Mitglieder gibt, die, wie ich, so ein Gerät selten nutzen werden und wenn so ein billiges Teil gute Ergebnisse bringt, durchaus auch Interesse daran haben. 
Es ist ja auch gut so, daß es für jeden Geschmack und für jeden Geldbeutel eine Lösung gibt und ich wollte einfach nur mal eine brauchbare Alternative vorstellen.

Bei diesem Vakuumierer verwende ich keine Beutel. Eine Folienrolle aus einem sehr starken Material lag bei und dieses wird von dem Gerät absolut dicht und mit gutem Unterdruck verschweißt.
Als weiteren Nachschub habe ich mir auf ebay Ersatzrollen ausgesucht und zwar diese hier: cfpe
Ich hoffe, daß dieses die richtige Wahl ist, wenn nicht, bin ich für andere Vorschläge dankbar, denn an der Folie möchte ich nicht sparen.
Die früheren Billiggeräte haben meistens doch nur hauchdünne Folien verschweißt und unmittelbar an der Schweißnaht abgetrennt, so daß schon einen Tag später das Vakuum nicht mehr vorhanden war und somit waren dieses Geräte wirklich unbrauchbar.

Grüße von Siggi


----------



## sprogoe (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> hallo siggi, haste meinen sparbrand gesehen? lochblech  ( hab davon noch ca. 10 tafeln)
> weißte, womit ich seit 6- 7 jahren vakuumiere/einschweiße ? ( 2 mal jährlich ca. 140- 150 heringe, meinen und den fang meiner jungs in norge, mehrfach jährlich geräuchertes)- mit nem alditeil
> sorry, das geld, das ich beim sparbrand gespart habe, gebe ich jetzt für`n kleines schwarzes für meine herzdame aus    sie arbeitet beim metzger und zieht mir große pökelstücke professionell ein



Hallo Dirk,

super von Dir, daß Du das eingesparte Geld in was Schickes für Deine Liebste ausgibts. 
So haben zwei etwas davon. #6

Es Grüßt Dich Siggi


----------



## sprogoe (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo Susi,

danke für Deinen Tip.
Die Testbeutel habe ich schon bestellt und genau bei dem Verkäufer wollte ich mir auch die Ersatzfolienrollen bestellen, sieht nach guter Qualität aus. Bei der Folie will ich nähmlich nicht sparen!
Wichtig beim vakuumieren ist ja nicht nur die Unterdruckleistung, sondern auch die Schweißleistung (die bei diesem Gerät bei 150 Watt liegt) und die Folie, damit das Vakuum auch erhalten bleibt.

Ich mache nochmals Fotos, bevor ich am 12.01. das Fleisch auspacke und werde ansonsten später auch nochmal berichten, ob ich immer noch zufrieden bin.

Liebe Grüße von Siggi


----------



## KGE (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



sprogoe schrieb:


> Als weiteren Nachschub habe ich mir auf ebay Ersatzrollen ausgesucht und zwar diese hier: cfpe
> Ich hoffe, daß dieses die richtige Wahl ist, wenn nicht, bin ich für andere Vorschläge dankbar, denn an der Folie möchte ich nicht sparen.
> 
> Grüße von Siggi


 
Genau da hole ich mir meine Folienrollen auch immer. Bin bis jetzt immer gut gefahren damit. Der Laden hat auch eine sehr gute Auswahl und sind sehr schnell beim Versand.

Ebendso bin ich der selben Meinung wie du. Bei der Folie sollte man wirklich darauf achten das man sich was gescheites holt.
Sonnst ärgert man sich im nachhinein um so mehr

Grüße
Klaus


----------



## sprogoe (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



KGE schrieb:


> Genau da hole ich mir meine Folienrollen auch immer. Bin bis jetzt immer gut gefahren damit. Der Laden hat auch eine sehr gute Auswahl und sind sehr schnell beim Versand.
> 
> Ebendso bin ich der selben Meinung wie du. Bei der Folie sollte man wirklich darauf achten das man sich was gescheites holt.
> Sonnst ärgert man sich im nachhinein um so mehr
> ...



#6

Grüße von Siggi


----------



## Tino (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Kotzi schrieb:


> Doof wenn man Fachausdrücke interpretiert und falsch liegt, ich meinte das Pökeln? also bevor es in den Räucherschrank kommt.
> Also sauberer und intensiver, sprich man nimmt weniger Salz und das ganze ist ein bisschen hygienischer?
> ich les mal die posts sofern ich die finde.
> bei seite 31 habe ich aufgegeben, gibts wenn ich lieb frage nochmal ne schnelle kurzfassung?
> Mfg




Hallo Kotzi

Das einvakumieren beim Pökeln hat für mich den Vorteil:

-saubere und hygienische Handhabung für normale Mengen   
 Fleisch (Keimreduzierung)
-Schutz des Pökelgutes in der Pökelphase durch äussere       
 Einwirkungen (Keimreduzierung)
*
PS:- die Salzmenge verändert sich nicht durch das    
     vakumieren!!!*


----------



## leopard_afrika (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

@tino
schau dir mal an, wie kotzi früher pökelte ( wie anno dazumal in den fässern), dabei konnteste garantiert nicht mit definierten salzmengen arbeiten, da wurde schippenweise drauf gehauen, beim einvakuumieren kannst du sehr wohl dosieren und damit salz sparen. ;-) nur die wirklich benötigte salzmenge/kg, die bleibt, es muß nur nix mehr sinnlos weggeschmissen werden.


----------



## Tino (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Das mit der Salzmenge meinte ich eigentlich,dass ich auch beim vakumieren meine 25gr/kg Fleisch nehme,die ich auch nehme wenn ich in einem Gefäß pökele.
*
Meine Salzmenge pro kg Fleisch verändert sich nicht durch ein anderes "Pökelgefäß"!!!*


----------



## Kotzi (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Bei uns auch nicht, es wird halt eingerieben und immer umgeschichtet, verkommen ist uns bisher auch noch nie was, deswegen wirds dieses mal auch nicht anders sein. Ergebnisse werde ich natürlich posten.


----------



## Tino (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Mach schön Bilder Kotzi und berichte bitte was ihr so macht.Welche Schinken ihr macht und welche Würzmischungen ihr bevorzugt usw.


----------



## Kotzi (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Wenns los geht berichte ich.
Mfg


----------



## Kxlxrxxmxn (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hi Leute,
hat jemand schonmal Hähnchenkeulen geräuchert und kann mir etwas über Räucherdauer, Räuchermehlmenge und ggf über besondere vorbereitung des Fleisches vorm räuchern sagen?
Oder ist das vielleicht sogar totaler Humbug?


----------



## leopard_afrika (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

moin, wieso soll das humbug sein? das ist oberhammerlecker. ich habe geflügelkeulen schon heiß- und kaltgeräuchert.
eingelegt wie anderes fleisch auch, wobei ich die haut meist einritze


----------



## Kxlxrxxmxn (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Aha!
Sehr gut! Den Gedanken des einritzens hatte ich auch.
Ich bin Angel-, Räucher- und Boardneuling, wüsste daher gern in was du die einlegst?
Und wie lange, bitte!
Vielen Dank im Voraus!
Gruß, Olli


----------



## leopard_afrika (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

beim letzten mal habe ich tinos rezepte von seite 52 des tröts zur geflügelbrust etwas nachvollzogen, echt lecker


----------



## sprogoe (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Big Man schrieb:


> Hallo Siggi ich denke er meint das hier. Das gibt es im gutsortierten Gewürzregal im Handel oder hier



Hallo Big Man,

auf der Suche nach Rosa Beeren bin ich fündig geworden und zwar im Kaufland. 30 g für 2,75 EUR.
Auf der Tüte steht Roter Pfeffer und kleingeschrieben darunter Rosa Beeren.
Ist genau das, was Dein Link anzeigt.

Danke für Deinen Hinweis und Grüße an Dich 
von Siggi


----------



## sundangler (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Sehr komisch denn roter Pfeffer ist eigentlich was anderes als Rosa Beeren!


----------



## sprogoe (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



sundangler schrieb:


> Sehr komisch denn roter Pfeffer ist eigentlich was anderes als Rosa Beeren!



Hallo Marco,

das scheint aber genau das das zu sein, was Du verwendest, nur die Bezeichnung Roter Pfeffer ist wohl irreführend.
Auf der Tüte steht die lateinische Bezeichnung "schinus terebinthifolius" und der Hinweis, Rosa Beeren mit fruchtigem Pfefferaroma.
Man sieht, daß es keine Pfefferkörner sind, sondern eine Beere mit Stiel- und Blütenansätzen. Ich habe mal davon probiert und festgestellt, keinerlei Pfeffer- oder Schärfegeschmack, sondern sie schmecken ähnlich Wachholder. Diesen Hinweis fand ich auch beim googln.
Ich habe mal ein Foto davon geschossen.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## leopard_afrika (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

hier in kassel gibt es einen reinen gewürzladen, auch dort wurde aus dem gleichen glas sowohl roter pfeffer als auch als rosa beeren verkauft. ;-)


----------



## leopard_afrika (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

lest selbst 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pfeffer


----------



## sundangler (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Danke euch beiden für die Aufklärung. Wieder was dazu gelernt.


----------



## sprogoe (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Dafür arbeiten wir doch hier in Deinem thread Hand in Hand, damit wir ein Wissenswerk zusammentragen, mit dem jeder sich angstfrei an die Zubereitung individueller Räucherwaren heran trauen kann.
Für mich wäre das Herstellen von Speck, Schinken und Pastrami vor kurzem noch ein Buch mit 7 Siegeln gewesen, aber dank der vielen Tips und dazugehöriger Rezeptur wage ich mich nun auch daran und bin auf das Ergebnis meines Erstversuchs gespannt.

Ich bleibe dran und berichte weiterhin.

Liebe Grüße von Siggi


----------



## Kotzi (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Die nehme ich immer wenn ich Sud aufkoche um Fische sauer einzulegen, das letzte mal bei Hornhechten.
Gibt es eigentlich in jedem Supermarkt zu kaufen.


----------



## Tino (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Genaues Rezept,Kotzi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ansonsten darfst du hier nichts mehr reinschreiben.|rolleyes:q


----------



## dieteraalland (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



sundangler schrieb:


> Danke euch beiden für die Aufklärung. Wieder was dazu gelernt.


 
mir geht es genau so, da wird man immer älter und weiss immer noch nicht alles #c


----------



## sprogoe (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo Freunde der mystischen Rauchzeichen.
alte Co2 Produzenten,

hier tut sich ja gar nichts mehr, habt Ihr Euch über die Feiertage dermaßen an Geräuchertem überfressen, daß Ihr in den Winterschlaf gegangen seid?

Ich für mein Teil bin gerade dabei, meine Erstversuche zu vergolden; 2 Stück Kareespeck und 2 mal Bauchspeck.
Waren heute das 2. mal im Rauch und ich denke, in wenigen Tagen kann ich über das Ergebnis berichten, natürlich mit Fotos.

Im Übrigen hat mein Billig-Vakuumierer mich nicht enttäuscht, auch nach 3 Wochen war das Vakuum genauso stark wie am 1. Tag.

Also, nichts für ungut, wollte die Diskusion nur mal wieder anregen, damit der Trööt nicht ganz einschläft.

Bis bald und schöne Grüße an Alle von Siggi


----------



## sundangler (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Na dann freu ich mich auf deine Bilder. Im Moment räucher ich gerade nix und es ist auch nichts eingepökelt. Kommende Woche räucher ich vielleicht noch Entenbrüste.

#h


----------



## Tino (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Mein Zeuch hängt und hängt und hängt und wird immer kürzer


----------



## sprogoe (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Mensch Tino,

gegen das ständige Hängen und kürzer werden helfen keine "Rosa Beeren", aber "Blaue Pillen".

Schöne Grüße un gute Besserung wünscht Dir Siggi


----------



## Kotzi (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

@ Tino  aka Meckerfritze 

Je nachdem wieviele Hornhechte / Heringe man hat einfach die Menge variieren, ich bin sowieso kein Fan von genauer Rezeptbefolgung sondern der Eigeninterpretation.

Grobe Richtline :
Gleiche Menge Wasser wie Essig ( 7 Kräuter von Kühne habe ich genommen)
zusammen in einen Topf geben und einmal aufkochen lassen.
Vorher aber noch beliebige Menge an folgenden Gewürzen hinzufügen.
Lorbeerblätter, Senfkörner, Piment, Pfefferkörner, n bisschen Zucker, Dill ( nur ein bisschen sonst schmeckt man nichts anderes) besagte Rote Beeren und dann richtig viele Zwiebeln ( in Streifen geschnitten)

Sud erkalten lassen und sich an die Hornhechte / Heringe / Rotaugen etcpp machen.

Hornhechte ein paar mal zerteilen, Salzen Pfeffern Säuern.
In Mehl wälzen und knusprisch braten.

Abkühlen lassen , in ein Gefäß mit Deckel geben und mit dem Sud bedecken.
Der Sud muss die Fische komplett bedecken, sonst wird das nöschts.

Hält sich 3-4 Wochen ( geruchsprobe wenns gärt dann doof)

Mit Hornhechten hats super geklappt, im Sommer werd ichs bestimmt nochmal mit Rotaugen und auch mal mit Grundeln probieren ( nachdem ich die dinger mal frittiert habe).

Viel Spaß beim ausprobieren


----------



## Tino (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Kotzi schrieb:


> @ Tino  aka Meckerfritze
> 
> Je nachdem wieviele Hornhechte / Heringe man hat einfach die Menge variieren, ich bin sowieso kein Fan von genauer Rezeptbefolgung sondern der Eigeninterpretation.
> 
> ...




Vielen Dank,Kotzi für das Rezept.Geht doch
Wenns mit Horni losgeht werd ich es garantiert ausprobieren.
(dieses Jahr aber vom Kajak aus:vik


----------



## sundangler (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Solche kajaks gibt es doch gar nicht die dich tragen :vik:


----------



## Tino (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ich zartes Wesen könnte übers Wasser schweben!!!


----------



## Big Man (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Na dann pass auf wenn Wind ist, Backsteine in die Tasche


----------



## Tino (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

So siehts aus!!!


----------



## Tino (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Heute hab ich meinen Kram portioniert und einvakumiert.
Die Schweineunterschale ist der Hammer geworden.

Hier ein paar Bilder wobei die ersten beiden die Unterschale zeigen.
Der Rest sind Lachsschinken ,Schweinebauch und die Unterschale vom Schwein.


----------



## leopard_afrika (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

iiiih


----------



## leopard_afrika (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

ach übrigens, das einschweißen meiner weihnachtsräuchereien hat nicht gehalten.....










alles alle


----------



## Tino (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

zu wenig gemacht du Geizhals,Dirk:q


----------



## leopard_afrika (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

hab ich mir ja auch gedacht, aber ich mußte die insgesamt knapp 15 kg vorbereitetes fleisch ja zusammen mit den weihnachtsgeschenken und meinen klamotten im ice befördern und mehr vertrauen hatte ich in die züge der db nicht.... berechtigt?


----------



## Tino (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

na gut...


----------



## sundangler (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

sieht gut aus Tino! Bis morgen.


----------



## Tino (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Okidoki!!!


----------



## Kotzi (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

@ Tino wie hast du die Unterschale zubereitet?
die sieht wirklich lecker aus.


----------



## Lenkers (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

@ an die Erfahrenen

habe nach Weihnachten meinen ersten Kalträucherversuch unternommen.
Aus einer Wildschweinunterkeule habe ich drei Muskelstücke "extrahiert" und in einer Schale eingepökelt (ca. 25-30 gr.Salz/kg). Drei Stücke insgesamt 2,5 kg Fleisch. 
Startpunkt 28.12.
Am 6. Januar habe ich die drei Stücke in den Schuppen gehängt (zum "Durchbrennen"?)
Räucherstart war am 7.1. abends ... bisheriger Heißräucherofen (Badeofenumbau) ... in einer Schale die Späne rein und abmarsch.
Der Rauch (war nicht so viel) zog dabei zirka 4-6 Stunden kalt am Fleisch vorbei. Dies habe ich 4 Tage lang jeden Abend wiederholt und am Tage das Fleisch (frostfrei aber kalt) ruhen lassen.
Am Freitag habe ich dann nochmals ordentlich Rauch produziert (vorher kleines Feuerchen und dann mit Spänen erstickt).
Seitdem hängen die Stücke zum "reifen" kalt aber frostfrei entweder am oder im Schuppen.

Frage: wann macht das Anschneiden Sinn - oder wie lange sollte ich warten?

P.S. ich habe das komplette Thema durchgelesen - viel hilft hier aber auch nicht viel; es ist etwas verwirrend, weil viele unterschiedliche Herangehensweisen aber auch unendlich viele wichtige Tips.

Danke schon mal  
Lenker


----------



## sprogoe (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo Ihr Freunde der verr(a)uchten Genüsse,

endlich kann ich Euch mit leicht geschwellter Brust meine Erstversuche in Bezug auf Kalträuchern von Fleisch präsentieren.

Das war natürlich auch Euer aller Verdienst, denn ohne Eure Tips hätte ich das nicht hingekriegt.

Bei den Zutaten für das Pökeln habe ich mich weitgehends nach den Rezepturen von Marco und Tino gerichtet, 30 g Pökelsalz pro Kilo genommen, nicht gewässert und 4 Räuchergänge zu je 13-14 Stunden gemacht, mit jeweils 36 Stunden Pause zwischen jedem R.-Gang, wobei die Stücke vor das geöffnete Fenster im Keller aufgehangen wurden.

Das Ergebnis finde ich sehr lecker und kein bischen salzig.
Der Fettrand ist schön fest, das mag ich so, wenn es nicht so schwabbelig ist, wie fertig gekaufter.

Bin auf Euer Urteil gespannt.

Grüße an Alle hier von Siggi


----------



## Karauschenjäger (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Also, Siggi, 

wenn der Schinken so gut schmeckt wie er aussieht, dann hast Du mindestens Dein "Gesellenstück" mit Bravour fertiggestellt!

Alle Achtung!  #6

.


----------



## sprogoe (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Karauschenjäger schrieb:


> Also, Siggi,
> 
> wenn der Schinken so gut schmeckt wie er aussieht, dann hast Du mindestens Dein "Gesellenstück" mit Bravour fertiggestellt!
> 
> ...



geht runter wie Öl, ich danke Dir.
Der schmeckt wirklich so. Heute morgen auf einer Scheibe frisches Bauernbrot, schade das morgens nur immer der kleine Hunger kommt.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## leopard_afrika (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

@lenkers ich hoffe, du hast nicht noch länger gewartet und das wildschwein angeschnitten? war es auch so lecker wie meines zu weihnachten?
@siggi, sieht richtig gut aus, gratulation!


----------



## Lenkers (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

@leopard
ich habe nicht gewartet und das erste Stück angeschnitten...
das was auf dem Bild zu sehen ist existiert nicht mehr!

Gruß in die Runde
Lenker


----------



## leopard_afrika (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

na dann wirst du ja beim nächsten mal bestimmt auch wieder "wildes" fleisch in erwägung ziehen, oder? ;-)


----------



## sprogoe (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> @lenkers ich hoffe, du hast nicht noch länger gewartet und das wildschwein angeschnitten? war es auch so lecker wie meines zu weihnachten?


@siggi, sieht richtig gut aus, gratulation!

danke Dirk,
jetzt werde ich mich auch an andere Köstlichkeiten ran wagen, Pastrami zum Beispiel.

schönen Gruß von Siggi


----------



## Lenkers (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Naja, die wilde Sau ist schon lecker, nur ein sehr kurzlebiges Vergnügen halt.
Eingedenk des Aufwandes (zeitlich und materiell) bevorzuge ich da in Zukunft klar wieder Fisch.
Aber ich wollte es mal ausprobiert haben. Vielleicht komme ich ja mal in die Verlegenheit irgendetwas kalträuchern zu müssen?
Oder es gelüstet mich graved Fisch noch ein bisschen kalten Rauch um die Gräten zu wedeln. Dann ist es gut, dies vorher schon mal getestet zu haben.
Wichtig ist jedoch, es auch tatsächlich einmal zu tun und ein wenig das richtige Material parat zu haben (Nitritpökelsalz, Sparbrand und Räuchermehl am besten zum 0-tarif)

Am Donnerstag/Freitag sind wieder ein paar Forellen dran.
Donnerstag angeln, säubern und einlegen und Freitag abend räuchern. Fertig!

Danke in die Runde, das Lesen hat sich gelohnt.

Lenker


----------



## leopard_afrika (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

@lenker
stimmt schon, bei mir wird das bis zum eigenen haus oder zumindestens we- grundstück auch nur bei 1- 2 mal im jahr sein, daß ich kalt räuchere, aber 1 mal im jahr bekomme ich sehr günstig vom jäger direkt nen wildschwein und anderes fleisch gibts auch oft genug im angebot.
meine ersten benötigten nps habe ich beim discounter vom fleischer an der theke für null bekommen, das material für meinen sparbrand hatte ich auch rumliegen. das räuchermehl kaufe ich meist im großpack, späne erhalte ich entweder gegen 2-3 forellen/ riesigem sack von einem tischler, der dafür auch darauf achtet, daß darin nur unbehandeltes buchenholz gespant drin ist, da er aber fast 65% seiner arbeiten mit buche macht, kann er mehrere räucherer im jahr beliefern. 
und alle 3- 4 jahre hole ich mir noch nen 20kg- sack mit groberer späne (eher ja wohl holzschnipsel) bei ebay oder so für 10- 15 €
und da ich seit ich in kassel bin, nicht mehr so viel zum räuchern komme, werden diese mengen in zukunft dann noch länger reichen.


----------



## Tino (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Kotzi schrieb:


> @ Tino wie hast du die Unterschale zubereitet?
> die sieht wirklich lecker aus.




Rezept habe ich reingestellt!!!


----------



## sundangler (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

So Tino ist malochen in Ägypten und ich muss wieder vorlegen. Heute 1,2kg Jungschweinrücken gekauft für Kareespeck und 2 hervorrangende Rinderbrüste für Pastrami. Bevor die Fischräuchersaison beginnt will ich noch die kalten Temperaturen ausnutzen.

http://img411.*ih.us/img411/6881/p1020269l.jpg

http://img121.*ih.us/img121/5610/p1020270q.jpg

http://img15.*ih.us/img15/1379/p1020271j.jpg


----------



## Big Man (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

mensch Leute das sieht alles wieder Lecker aus. 

Auch das veredelte Wildschwein, wobei solche Stücken werden selten alt.

Wenn ich mehr Zeit hätte würde ich auch loslegen aber ich steh zur Zeit voll im Stretch.


----------



## knutemann (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ich weiß nicht mehr ob Tino oder Marco das Rezept hier eingestellt hatte. Es geht um die Beigabe von Honig zur Pökelwürzung. Zu welchem Zeitpunkt packt ihr denn das Zeug dazu. Ich habe gestern das mal ausprobiert, nachdem ich alle Gewürze durch die Moulinette geschreddert und mit dem Pökelsalz vermengt hatte, habe ich einen Tl. Honig dazugegeben. Das sah nach dem Vermengen aus wie Katzenschxxxx;+ und hielt nicht gerade prickelnt am Fleisch. Ich habs trotzdem mal eingeschweißt und hoffe, dass das Zeug sich heute Abend ein bischen aufgelöst hat.


----------



## Tino (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo Wolfgang

Den Honig mischt du *nicht* mit der Gewürzmischung.

Du reibst dein Fleisch ein und danach träufelst du etwas über dein Fleisch.
Dann kommt es in dein Pökelgefäß oder ins Vakuum.

Zu deinem Problem:Es wird sich Lake bilden, was du auch sehen wirst. 
Knete und massiere das eingeschweißte Fleisch anständig durch,dann verteilt sich der Honig.


----------



## knutemann (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Danke Tino#h
Wie ich auch schon vermutete, hatte sich nach 12 Std. schon soviel Lake gebildet, dass ich dadurch ein wunderbares Öl für die Eröffnung meines Massagestudios hatte:q 
Die Katzenschxxxx hat sich so verflüssigt, dass sich das ganze Zeug hervorragend im Vakuum verteilte#6


----------



## Big Man (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



knutemann schrieb:


> Danke Tino#h
> Wie ich auch schon vermutete, hatte sich nach 12 Std. schon soviel Lake gebildet, dass ich dadurch ein wunderbares Öl für die Eröffnung meines Massagestudios hatte



Dann brauchst du keinen massieren:q, die lecken sich gegenseitig das Öl von der Pelle:vik:


----------



## Kotzi (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Sodele
Gestern abend etwas über 20 Kg Fleisch eingepökelt, ruht nun in einer Kiste im Kühlschrank.
Wird jetzt täglich oder jeden zweiten von Daddy umgeschichtet, dazu haben wir so Ikea Sortierboxen.
wenn ich wieder da bin ( morgen übermorgen rum) , mache ich mal ein paar fotos.


----------



## Tino (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo Kotzi
Auf die Bilder freue ich mich schon.Aber den Deckel vorher abnehmen.


----------



## Kotzi (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Och, eigentlich gibts da außer nem Haufen Fleisch nicht viel zu sehen, interessant wird es erst wenn ich euren Neid mit unserer Räucherkammer welche sich auf dem Dachboden befindet wecken werde


----------



## sundangler (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hier noch die Bilder vom pökeln und einvakuumieren.

*Karreespeck*

http://img842.*ih.us/img842/6461/p1020272t.jpg
http://img262.*ih.us/img262/8272/p1020273p.jpg

*Pastrami*

http://img819.*ih.us/img819/8838/p1020274cu.jpg
http://img408.*ih.us/img408/5107/p1020275n.jpg
http://img148.*ih.us/img148/7558/p1020276m.jpg
http://img840.*ih.us/img840/4342/p1020277h.jpg


----------



## Kotzi (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

So, endlich auch Bilder gemacht.
Ist jetzt genau eine Woche im Kühlschrank und wurde jeden Tag umgeschichtet.
Nicht wundern über den Zahnstocher das ist ein Stück von einem Freund was wir für ihne mit machen.
Sind um den Dreh 22-24 Kg.


----------



## sundangler (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

@Kotzi

Sieht super aus. Willst du diesen Winter noch mehr machen oder wars das für dich?

Ich hoffe das Tino bald wieder mitmachen kann. Der hat richtig Probleme gerade da er/sie in Kairo festsitzen und nicht weiter wissen. Ich hoffe er meldet sich bald wieder. Er rief mich vor paar Tagen morgens um 7Uhr ganz aufgeregt an.


----------



## Kotzi (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ne das wars für diesen Winter, Bilder von der Räucherkammer aufn Dachboden kommen wenn die Stücke reingehängt werden.

Und viel Glück an Tino dass der heile da rauskommt.


----------



## Tino (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Marco ich hab dich doch angerufen,dass ich seit Mittwoch wieder zu Hause bin. 
In unserem Räucherforum hab ich mich auch zurück gemeldet.
Aber schöne Sachen habt ihr in Arbeit.


----------



## sundangler (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Häää? Als du mich morgens anriefst warst du doch noch im Hotel in kairo und erzähltest mir das ihr fest sitzt |bigeyes
Aber schon von dir zu hören!


----------



## Tino (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ich dachte ich hätte dich aus Dubai angerufen.na egal jetzt bin ich wieder hier.


----------



## sundangler (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ne das war aus Kairo. Deswegen warst du ja so uffgeregt  
Schön das du wieder gesund zurück bist.


----------



## sven_sid (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

tach zusammen also ich habe mir einen reucherofen besorgt und wollte jetzt am wochenende auch reuchern aber!!!

ich habe einen schrank mit 2 klappen wenn ich die obere türe auf mache ist da die kammer wo die fische rein kommen ist kla dann kommt zwischen der 1 klappe und der 2 klappe eine loch blech 

hiner der unteren klappe sind 2 kammern jetzt meine frage wo mache ich das feuer ganz unten??

aber dann ist ja dazwischen noch eine platte und die flammen bzw die wärme kann ja dann nicht wirklich in den raum wo die forellen drinne sind eindringen!!!

dann habe ich noch eine fraGE UND ZWAR wenn ich ganz unten feuer mache und die untere klappe offen lasse wird der offen nicht warm genug also nur so 30 grad wenn ich die klappe zu mache dann krigt das feuer keine luft mehr und geht aus !!!


bitte umj hilfe gruß sven


----------



## Tino (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Stell mal ein paar Detailfotos rein.Da kann man sich eher ein Bild machen.


----------



## sundangler (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Jo genau und Räucherofen wird mit ä geschrieben 
Nur fürs nächstemal


----------



## sven_sid (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

so der 1. teil


----------



## sven_sid (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

soooo dan sagt mir doch mal was ich da ändern kann danke gruß sven


----------



## leopard_afrika (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

oben: räucherraum, darunter feuerraum, ganz unten ascheraum, aber deinem ofen fehlt scheinbar unten die zuluftöffnung, die abluftöffnung kann man nicht sehen, da du beim fotografieren oben ausgelassen hast


----------



## sven_sid (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

zuluftlöcher sind ganz unten 4 stück und in der platte zwischen raum 1 und 2 von unten gesehen abluftlöcher????

sind keine da ^^


----------



## sven_sid (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

wäre es nicht schlau die metallplatte zwischen kammer 1 und 2 raus zu nehmen???

und dann einen großen reucherraum zu haben ????

und streue ich das reuchermehl nacher einfach uf die glut????

und muss ich eine auffang schale für das fett haben???


----------



## leopard_afrika (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

in so nem ofen soll ein zug der warmen luft von unten nach oben entstehen. dazu brauchst du unten eine öffnung , wo zuluft zuströmen kann und oben eine öffnung, wo eine essen(schornstein)wirkung entsteht, luft entweicht und zieht dabei frischluft unten rein. ( ganz ohne fachbegriffe versucht  ) 
und mit zuluftöffnung meine ich schon etwas mehr als die evtl. bei dir erkennbaren fingerlöcher 
wenn du deine tür unten richtig offen läßt, dann nimmt die warme luft den weg des geringsten widerstandes... raus aus der offenen tür! erst recht, wenn es oben keine öffnung zum entweichen gibt. ;-)


----------



## leopard_afrika (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

r Ä uchern! ;-) kommt von rauch!
das lochblech zwischen räucherraum und feuerraum soll das direkte wirken der flammen auf das räuchergut verhindern und läßt genügend hitze/ rauch durch. die trennung in feuer- und ascheraum hat viele vorteile, z.b. kann die asche runter fallen und wird nicht zur feuer-/ glutdämmenden schicht. außerdem wird das feuer von unten gleichmäßiger geschürt und nicht nur von der seite, deswegen sollte die zuluft auch leicht unterhalb des feuers sein, aber oberhalb der asche, damit die asche nicht aufgewirbelt wird.


----------



## Tino (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

1+ Dirk und setzen.Besser hätte ich es nicht erklären können.

Am einfachsten ist es wenn man einen Ofen mit dem sogenannten Fuchs hat.

Den kann man extremst leicht beeinflussen in Sachen Temperaturregelung.

...nur meine Sicht der Dinge.


----------



## sundangler (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Jepp ein Räucherofen mit Fuchs ist das beste was man besitzen kann :vik: #6


----------



## sven_sid (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

das mit der feuer und asche kammer habe ich noch nicht ganz verstanden die asche kann daoch dan garnicht von der oberen platte nach unten fallen weil diese keine löcher bis auf an der seite hatt ????

also werde ich oben im deckel ein loch schneiden und ein abzugrohr montieren mit schieber das beim reuchern der rauch auch drinne blaibt oder???


also wen ich das feuer im oberen teil mache dann ist meine frage wo soll ich das räucher mehl rein tun???

Räuchern ^^

was heist fuchs???


----------



## Tino (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*




Das untere Teil nennt man "Fuchs".
Du heizt vorne ,also vor der Rauchkammer und hast somit kein direktes Feuer unterm Fisch.

Da ist auch die Zuluftregulierung in der Tür verbaut.


----------



## leopard_afrika (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

verstehe ich das richtig? zwischen unterstem und mittlerem raum ne platte und kein gitter? dann würde ich vermuten, daß es sich um einen ofen ausschließlich für nen gasbrenner handelt, der ganz unten rein,braucht weniger zuluft, das räuchermehl dann auf die platte,


----------



## sven_sid (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

ja richtig kann man aber auch in den bildern sehen zwischen raum 1 und raum 2 sind nur 4 kleine löcher sonst nichts!!

das mit dem gaßbrenner habe ich auch schon so gedacht also könnte  ich doch hin gehen und die platte raus schneiden und mit einer loch platte austauschen oder???

und dan das mehl direckt in die glut????


----------



## aal60 (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

@sven_sid, schau mal hier das Schema erklärt ganz gut die Funktionsweise
eines Holzbrandräucherofen. Aber nicht das Tropfblech vergessen ! 

Räuchermehl gebe ich auch direkt auf die Glut.


----------



## leopard_afrika (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

eher grobes gitter, damit die asche durchfallen kann, feuer in die mitte, wie gesagt, regelbare größere zuluft als bisher ans obere ende des ascheraumes, abluft ganz oben in den deckel wie beschrieben rein.
während des garens ....   zuluft auf, abluft auf temperatur auf 80- 90°c mit zuluftregelung halten, fettwanne auf das lochblech oben drauf
nach dem garen... zuluft zu, abluft fast zu, wenn das feuer nicht aus geht, mit grober späne abdecken, glut mit leichtem öffnen und schließen der zuluft so regeln daß temperatur bei 50- 60°c ist, räucherspäne oder mehl würde ich versuchen in einer kleinen wanne statt der fettwanne auf das lochblech zu stellen, hat den vorteil, daß bei zu viel glut das zeug nicht einfach abbrennt


----------



## aal60 (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Haste schön erklärt, so mach ich es #6 .


----------



## leopard_afrika (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

ich meinte sven


----------



## sven_sid (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

wie lange müsen eigentlich forellen im rauch hängen???

und die zuluftlöcher größer machen ??

die sind aber ganz im boden und denke nicht das ich dann eine asche und eine feuerkammer machen kann!!!

gruß


----------



## leopard_afrika (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

nicht deine fingerlöcher! schneid einen schlitz so ca. 15*5cm knapp unter die jetzige platte, bau nen schieber vor diesen schlitz, ersetze die platte durch ein feuergitter, feuer auf dem gitter, ist das denn so schwer zu verstehen? ;-)


----------



## sven_sid (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

meinst du nicht das ich zum feuer regulieren die klappe auf und zu machen kann ich bin nicht so handwerklich geschickt ^^

sorry


----------



## leopard_afrika (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

dann geht deine wärme da raus, dann erstickt dein feuer andauernd...
lass dir helfen!


----------



## sven_sid (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

wie lange müssen forellen den forellen garen und wie lange müssen sie im rauch hängen???


----------



## leopard_afrika (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

je nach grösse 15-25 min garen und je nach geschmack 45-100 min räuchern


----------



## Kotzi (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

So, heute wurde nach 2 Wöchiger "einlegezeit" , das Fleisch in die Räucherkammer gehangen.
Sieht schon jetzt nach lecker schmackofatz aus.
Mache bald nochmal fotos.


----------



## sprogoe (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo zusammen,

hier hat sich ja schon länger nichts mehr getan.
Ich selber habe momentan auch nicht viel zu berichten, außer, daß ich nochmals aus Alu-Lochblech Sparbrände in etwas kleinerer Form gebaut habe.

Da ich nie die großen Mengen an Fleisch zu räuchern habe, wollte ich das gerne in meinem kleinen Edelstahlofen erledigen, allerdings hatte ich da das Problem, daß die Temperatur bei Verwendung meines bisherigen Sparbrandes mit einer Schenkelgröße von 6x6 cm um knapp 20 Grad gegenüber der Außentemperatur anstieg, da der Innenraum nur ca. 55 cm hoch ist.

Also, neuen Sparbrand gebaut in der Größe 31x25 cm und 4x4 cm Schenkelgröße.
An einem Ende angebrannt, glimmt er mit feinem Buchenmehl 18 Stunden und die Temperatursteigerung beträgt nur knapp 10 Grad in dem kleinen Ofen.
An beiden Enden angebrannt, glimmt er ca. 10 Stunden und die Erhöhung der Temperatur beträgt ca. 15 Grad.

Ich habe gleich 2 Stück gebaut und sollte jemand von Euch ebenfalls in einem kleineren Ofen kalt räuchern wollen und das Teil gebrauchen können, würde ich den Sparbrand so zu sagen zum Selbstkostenpreis + Versand abgeben.
Bei Interesse bitte über PN melden.

Fotos davon im Anhang.

Grüße von Siggi


----------



## sven_sid (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

sorry leute habenoch ne frage habe jetzt mir ne va platte zwischen brenn kammer und reucher raum eingebaut die diese beiden reume von einander trennt müssen in dieser platte denn noch löcher rein oder reicht das aufheizen der platte aus um auf die 110 grad zu kommen oder sollte ich da noch rechts und links 1-2 löcher rein bohren???


gruß sven


----------



## Kotzi (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Die Tage kommen Bilder wie der Schinken gerade aussieht und fröhlich im Rauch in der Kammer hängt.
Grad nur die Cam nicht hier.


----------



## DJTMichel (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Na Ihr Räuchermeister,

vom Fischräuchern habe ich bisher zwar (noch) keine Ahnung, aber da im Sommer bestimmt wieder einige Wildschweine in den Weizenfeldern durch mein tun in eine bessere Welt (nämlich unsere Kühltruhe :q) befördert werden und demnach vorher darin Platz zu schaffen ist, habe ich gestern knapp 15kg Reh- und Wildschweinfleisch + Speck zu Salami verarbeitet.

Rezept:

*Wildsalami*


Material:
ca. 70% Fleisch vom Reh / Wildschwein
ca. 30% kerniger Rückenspeck
Gewürze & Zusatzstoffe:
je kg Wurstmasse
24g Nitritpökelsalz
3g Zucker
4g schwarzer, gemahlener Pfeffer
0,25g Koriander
etwas Sherry (Dry seco)

Zubereitung:
Das Gesamtmaterial anfrieren lassen. Das Fleisch gründlich entfetten und von den Sehnen befreien. Die gemahlenen Gewürze darüberstreuen. Das Fleisch und den Speck durch eine 3mm  Scheibe wolfen, die Masse gut durchkneten und in (Natur)därme füllen. Die Würste anschließend zum Reifen aufhängen. Sie werden _in_ etwa 4Wochen kaltgeräuchert.
(Grundrezept dem _hervorragenden_ Buch von Bernhard Gahm "Würste Sülzen, Pasteten selbstgemacht" ISBN 3-8001-6404-3 entnommen / S. 98) 

Unser Gästezimmer mußte deshalb kurzerhand in eine Wurstkammer umfunktioniert werden, da der Gewölbekeller mit +2°C derzeit völlig ungeeignet ist. Bleibt mir nun noch der gelegentliche Kontrollblick auf die Würste und das Hygrometer, um nach Bedarf den natürlich wärend des Reifeprozesses auftretenden Schimmel mittels weicher Bürste und Salzwasser zu entfernen. Dadurch erreiche ich gleichzeitig ein erwünschtes Trocknen der Salami von innen nach außen. Sollte es gut gehen, gibt es dann Fotos...


----------



## sundangler (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

na das hört sich doch oberlecker an! Da wollen wir natürlich viele Bilder dann sehen!


----------



## Tino (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Da bin ich auch gespannt.:vik:


----------



## DJTMichel (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

hier mal mein Resultat vom Sommer letzten Jahres:







da war allerdings weniger Fett darin. Ich hatte es damals beim "wilden Hund" im Kochthread veröffentlicht. Jetzt schaut die Wurst erst mal grau aus, in einiger Zeit wird sie umgerötet sein. Für Schinken verzichte ich schon mal aus gesundheitlichen Gründen auf nitriertes Salz, bei Salami habe ich mich noch nicht dazu durchringen können.


----------



## Tino (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Sieht die herrlich aus!!!#r

Kein Bier dabei???


----------



## knutemann (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Schau mal in seinen Link. Da siehste lecker Oettinger dazu#6 Schmeckt mir übrigens auch:k


----------



## Kotzi (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Sodele, 
hab mich auch mal durchgerungen Fotos zu machen, ist aber schon ne weile her ( paar tage ) , sieht also jetzt noch leckerer aus 

Die Menge Holzspäne reicht ca wenn in dem Bottich und auf dem Blech genug ist so für 9 Stunden.
Genauere Bilder kann ich von der Kammer nicht machen, ist was beengt auf dem Dachboden.


http://img51.*ih.us/img51/1148/img2277w.th.jpg
http://img413.*ih.us/img413/8868/img2281y.th.jpg
http://img830.*ih.us/img830/8270/img2282s.th.jpg


----------



## knutemann (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Wenns denn so schmeckt, wie es aussieht:kEinwandfrei#6


----------



## sprogoe (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Na gratuliere Kotzi,

so schöne Teile findest Du heute in keiner Metztgerei mehr.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Kotzi (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Danke, wie gesagt, wir machen das nur mit den einfachsten Methoden.

Einpökeln in einer Plastikwanne, täglich umschichten in eine andere Wanne.
Im Kühlschrank 2 Wochen das ganze lagern und wie gesagt täglich umschichten. 2 Tage in der Räucherkammer trocknen lassen und zum aufhängen haben wir stinknormalen Garn genommen.
Geräuchert wird mit dem Sägespänen die jedes Jahr beim Holz machen anfallen, in einem Kübel und auf einer Metallplatte.

Wir machen da keine Große Kunst draus, aber schmecken tuts immer


----------



## Tino (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Kotzi schrieb:


> Sodele,
> hab mich auch mal durchgerungen Fotos zu machen, ist aber schon ne weile her ( paar tage ) , sieht also jetzt noch leckerer aus
> 
> Die Menge Holzspäne reicht ca wenn in dem Bottich und auf dem Blech genug ist so für 9 Stunden.
> ...





Respekt!!! Die Dinger sehen aus wie gemalt.#6


----------



## DJTMichel (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

@Tino & all: danke



knutemann schrieb:


> Schau mal in seinen Link. Da siehste lecker Oettinger dazu#6 Schmeckt mir übrigens auch:k


 
Völlig korrekt knutemann, seit einem 2. Platz beim Bierblindtest von 14 Pilssorten kaufe ich quasi nix anderes mehr .






@Kotzi:schaut lecker aus #6


----------



## sprogoe (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Kotzi schrieb:


> Danke, wie gesagt, wir machen das nur mit den einfachsten Methoden.
> 
> Einpökeln in einer Plastikwanne, täglich umschichten in eine andere Wanne.
> Im Kühlschrank 2 Wochen das ganze lagern und wie gesagt täglich umschichten. 2 Tage in der Räucherkammer trocknen lassen und zum aufhängen haben wir stinknormalen Garn genommen.
> ...



sag´ich doch Kotzi,

nach guter alter Väter Sitte, was Jahrhunderte gut war, kann auch in der heutigen Zeit nicht schlecht sein.

Macht weiter so!

Herzliche Grüße an Dich und Deine Familie von Siggi


----------



## sprogoe (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo DJTMichel,

es grenzt ja fast schon an Sadismus, uns solche tollen Fotos von Deinen traumhaft schönen Würsten zu präsentieren.

Da rennt man aus Verzweiflung zwischendurch dauernd zum Kühlschrank und ist beim Anblick der blöden "Bärchenwurst" aus dem Supermarkt nur noch enttäuschter.

Aber weiter so und einen guten Appetit beim Verzehr wünscht Dir Siggi


----------



## DJTMichel (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Danke, Siggi . Im Grunde eine den Umständen geschuldete Notwendigkeit. Der Wildhandel zahlt einen lächerlichen Betrag für sauber (und in meinem Fall sogar noch bleifrei) erlegtes Wildbret und wir erlegen mehr, als wir essen können(vorgegebener Abschußplan). 
So begann ich zuerst mit Reh- und Wildschweinschinken und arbeitete mich über Leber- zur Reh(brat)wurst vor. Die Salami stellt für mich derzeit erst mal einen Höhepunkt bei der Geschichte dar, im Sommer ist es gelungen - ich werde über das Resultat des zweiten Versuches berichten.

Mich interessiert jedoch, wie Ihr ohne Fertigmischung Euere Fische für's Heißräuchern vorbereitet, d.h. welche & wieviel Gewürze pro Liter Lake Verwendung finden usw.. Beim überfliegen dieses Threads habe ich dazu nix gefunden (gelegentlich befinden sich aber auch zwei dieser roten Nachtschattengewächse auf meinen Augen...).


----------



## knutemann (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



DJTMichel schrieb:


> Mich interessiert jedoch, wie Ihr ohne Fertigmischung Euere Fische für's Heißräuchern vorbereitet, d.h. welche & wieviel Gewürze pro Liter Lake Verwendung finden usw.



Eigentlich ganz einfach:
10 l Eimer, dann den Fisch rein, mit dem Litermaß soviel Wasser zugeben, bis der Fisch gut im Wasser schwimmt und dann nach den gemessenen l Wasser dementsprechend 6% stinknormales Kochsalz dazu (d.h. bei 5l Wasser, 300 g Salz). Anschl. löse ich noch ca. 4 Teelöffel klare Brühe in einer Tasse kochenden Wasser auf und kipp das dazu, umrühren, bis sich das Salz aufgelöst hat, färtisch#6. Anschl. 12 Std. - 15 Std. ziehen lassen, wobei ich den ganzen Kram 2-3 mal durchrühre und dann den Fisch unter klarem Wasser abspülen und danach gut trocknen lassen. Anschl. vergolden und verspeisen. Lecker.
Du kannst auch zu der Salzbrühe noch einen Sud (aufgekocht) aus Wacholderbeeren, Pimentkörnern, Pefferkörnern, Paprika und was weiß ich noch hinzugeben. Einfach ausprobieren


----------



## Tino (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



DJTMichel schrieb:


> Mich interessiert jedoch, wie Ihr ohne Fertigmischung Euere Fische für's Heißräuchern vorbereitet, d.h. welche & wieviel Gewürze pro Liter Lake Verwendung finden usw.. Beim überfliegen dieses Threads habe ich dazu nix gefunden (gelegentlich befinden sich aber auch zwei dieser roten Nachtschattengewächse auf meinen Augen...).





Ich löse in 10l Wasser 500gr.Kochsalz auf.
Dann koche ich einen Sud aus diesem *Kochgewürz für Fische*.(ist eine fertig zusammengestellte Gewürzmischung)

50gr. für 10l Lake koche ich mit ca. 1l Wasser in einem kleinen Topf auf, für ca. 10-15 min.
Diesen Sud hau ich in meine Lake und fertig.


----------



## DJTMichel (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Moin knutemann & Tino,

richtig, das habe ich gelesen. Bei der Essenszubereitung _bemühe*_ ich mich jedoch redlich, auf Fertigprodukte wie Gewürzmischungen u. Brühwürfel zu verzichten (ist nur 'ne Macke von mir). 
Es muß doch Angler geben, der die einzelnen Gewürze noch selber abwiegen und mixen  ?! Zwingt mich nicht, es selber herauszufinden :q !

*) immer gelingt's mir nicht


----------



## Tino (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Warum willst du die einzelnen Komponenten selbst abwiegen, wenn die prozentual richtige Zusammensetzung schon in der Tüte ist???

Diese Gewürzmischung für Kochfisch ist nichts anderes.


----------



## susi-knalltüte (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hi Michel,
Wir hatten dieses Thema gerade in einem Parallelthread.
Da hab ich aufgeschrieben, wie ich es mache (sind einzelne Gewürzzutaten zum Abwiegen )
Hier der link direkt zum "Rezept":
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3210510&postcount=1215
Viel Spaß beim Ausprobieren, variieren und genießen!!! #6


----------



## Tino (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo Susi

Ich will ja nicht unken ,aber zählst du deine Menge echt immer einzeln ab???


----------



## susi-knalltüte (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

 ehrlich? Nur zu Anfang, damit man eine Mengenvorstellung hat. Aber irgendwann hat man ja "ein Händchen" dafür, wieviel wovon. Aber wenn man es das erste Mal macht finde ich persönlich schon eine konkrete Angabe hilfreich. Wenn man schreibt ein bißchen hiervon und ein e halbe handvoll davon....find ich immer etwas schwammig. So hat man ein Mengenverhältnis, und ob Michel bis 70 zählen will oder lieber nicht...kann er ja selber entscheiden 
Und wenn man die Mengen runterrechnet auf 4 Forellen oder so ist es mit dem Zählen gar nicht soooo schlimm....
Aber wenn da einer so konkret fragt soll er auch eine konkrete Antwort bekommen. Was er draus macht bleibt dann ihm überlassen. 
#h


----------



## Tino (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Meine Frage geht eigentlich dahin, das man seine Komponenten dann ja auch abwiegen könnte.

Geht viel schneller und das Ergebnis ist immer das gleiche.

So mach ich es wenn ich mein Fleisch einpökeln will.

Meine Rezepte sind auf ein kg Fleisch berechnet und somit kann ich auf jede Menge genauestens reagieren.


----------



## susi-knalltüte (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Klar kann man auch wiegen. Macht vielleicht auch mehr Sinn, aber da kann ich mit Werten nicht dienen...
Jeder hat halt seine Methode...beim Räcuhern, bei der Gewürzzusammenstellung und sogar beim Abwiegen


----------



## Tino (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Wichtig ist ja das du damit zurechtgekommen bist.


----------



## moborie (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Tino schrieb:


> Ich löse in 10l Wasser 500gr.Kochsalz auf.
> Dann koche ich einen Sud aus diesem *Kochgewürz für Fische*.(ist eine fertig zusammengestellte Gewürzmischung)
> 
> 50gr. für 10l Lake koche ich mit ca. 1l Wasser in einem kleinen Topf auf, für ca. 10-15 min.
> Diesen Sud hau ich in meine Lake und fertig.


 
Fast genauso mache ich das auch,nur nehme ich 60-65 g Salz je Liter.Zur Verfeinerung des Raucharomas kommen ein paar Zweiglein Wacholder frisch vom Busch mit auf die Späne.#6
(auch die Beeren sind geeignet)


----------



## aal60 (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



DJTMichel schrieb:


> Moin knutemann & Tino,
> 
> richtig, das habe ich gelesen. Bei der Essenszubereitung _bemühe*_ ich mich jedoch redlich, auf Fertigprodukte wie Gewürzmischungen u. Brühwürfel zu verzichten (ist nur 'ne Macke von mir).
> Es muß doch Angler geben, der die einzelnen Gewürze noch selber abwiegen und mixen  ?! Zwingt mich nicht, es selber herauszufinden :q !
> ...


 
Ich mach es wie im Paralell-Tröt 

Viel Spaß


----------



## DJTMichel (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Tino schrieb:


> Warum willst du die einzelnen Komponenten selbst abwiegen, wenn die prozentual richtige Zusammensetzung schon in der Tüte ist???...


 
Hi Tino,
na weil ich gern weiß, was in meinem Essen wirklich drinn ist #6.

Hi Susi, hi aal60: ich zitiere Euere Rezepte mal ganz frech hierher:



susi-knalltüte schrieb:


> *Kräutersud *:
> 40 Wacholderbeeren, 70 bunte Pfefferkörner, 16 Lorbeerblätter, 1 gehäufter ELThymian und 1 TL Bohnenkraut, alles stark mörsern. Mit 1000 ml kochendem Wasser übergießen, aufkochen. Nach 1 h erneut aufgekocht, abkühlen lassen. Ins noch heiße Wasser 500 g Salz (ohne Jod) eingerühren, weitere 2000 ml kaltes Wasser zugegeben (zum schnelleren Abkühlen).
> Später diese 3000 ml mit weiteren 4 l kaltem Wasser in die Kühlbox gegeben, 2 Kühlakkus darauf.
> Das ist die Menge Lake, die ich für 16 Portions-Forellen nehme, also 7 l.


 



aal60 schrieb:


> Ich rühre in 3L Wasser 200g Salz, ca.15 Wacholderbeeren, 10 Pigment-Körner, 1 Eßlöffel bunten Pfeffer, 1Eßlöffel schwarzen Pfeffer, 1 gestrichenen Eßlöffel Chillipulver, alles gemörsert in das Wasser. Dazu 4-5 Lorbeerblätter. Das Ganze ca. 10 Minuten leicht sieden lassen, mit geschlossenem Deckel! Danach im Wasserbad den Kochtopf abkühlen.
> 
> Diese Tinktur reicht dann für 30-35L Lake (675g auf 10L). Ich taue die Fische (4-5Stück pro Gefrierbeutel) ab morgens an, sodaß ich sie dann abends vereinzeln kann. Die Menge reicht für ca. 70- 80 Portionsforellen.
> Sie tauen dann in der Lake über Nacht auf und können 12 -14 Std. in der Lake verbleiben.
> Am nächsten Morgen alle Fische abwaschen und an den Haken und trocknen. Mittels Radiallüfter sind sie dann auch in gut einer Stunde trocken. Der letzte Trockenprozeß findet mit offener Tür im Ofen statt.


 
Und ich dachte schon, niemand versteht mich :c - herzlichen Dank dafür #6.

Die _durchschnittliche_ Masse / Korn beträgt bei:
- weißen Pfeffer 0,044g
- schwarzen Pfeffer 0,059g 
- Wacholderbeere 0,11g
(bunten Pfeffer haben wir nicht)
So läßt sich alles einfach hochrechnen, so man denn mag.

Übrigens, Gewürze zerreibe ich nicht mehr per Hand. Im Supermark gibt es für ca. 15,-Teuronen eine Kaffeemühle von Severin - diese hat sich dafür gut bewährt. Kaffee ist darin selbstredend tabu #d.


----------



## sprogoe (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo Michel,

Deine Lake sieht eigentlich so aus, als wäre sie sehr schmackhaft.
Allerdings, verstehe ich das richtig, nur 200 g Salz auf insgesammt 30 l Lake?
Also bei mir kommen auf 30 L ca. 2000 g Salz.

Erkläre das doch bitte noch mal so, daß auch ich es versehe.

Danke für Deine Tips und schöne Grüße von Siggi


----------



## leopard_afrika (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

zum salz habe ich ja schon ab und an meinen senf dazu gegeben. meist nehme ich ca. 65 g/ l, aber manchmal mache ich es auch, wie mein onkel es mir beigebracht hat, solange salz dazu, bis das "schweppesgesicht" kommt, dann wieder wasser dazu, bis es nicht mehr da ist, bei einem test war das dann 68 g/l  .
zum mörsern: ich hab mit ner elektr. mühle angefangen, habe mir dann aber irgendwann mal nen mörser für ebenfalls 9,99 € gekauft und finde es "subjektiv" seit dem besser.


----------



## DJTMichel (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Moin Siggi,

da bist Du leider einem Irrtum erlegen, für die zwei von mir _zitierten_ Lakerezepte zeichnen Susi & aal60 als die Verantwortlichen. 

@leopard_afrika: ... und beide haben Recht #6. Wenn ich geringe Mengen relativ grob zerkleinern muß, geht das noch mit 'nem Mörser. 
Fairerweise muß ich erwähnen: seit einer Fraktur meines rechten Handgelenkes bin ich da deutlich eingeschränkt und mach' es mir so einfach, wie's geht.


----------



## sundangler (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Es ist wieder angerichtet. Ich dreh hier fast durch so lecker schmeckt der Karreespeck. leichte Gewürznote und ganz leichter Trockenrand. Hammer! Bilder vom Pastrami gibt es nicht. Leider. War an einem Tag aufgefuttert. #q

http://img138.*ih.us/img138/3300/p1020354pf.jpg

http://img535.*ih.us/img535/1839/p1020353t.jpg


----------



## DJTMichel (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

... da wünsche ich mir 'nen "Geruchsmonitor"


----------



## Tino (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Sehr schön geworden,Marco!!!#6


----------



## phillgeko (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo Angelfreunde!
Ich bin Heute dazugestoßen .Seit etwa mitte Januar lerne und informiere mich für die Fischerprüfung!
Meine Frage wegen dem Räuchern lautet,kann man sich einen Ofen aus Ziegelstein selber Bauen?Hat jemand so einen selbstgebauten Räucherschrank im Garden stehen?Würde mich Interesieren.Selber habe ich mir einen Gartengrill im Pilzdesing gebaut!Wenn ihr mir vielleicht eine bauanleitung geben könnt,
wäre ich euch sehr dankbar!!

regarts from Bay.


----------



## sprogoe (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



DJTMichel schrieb:


> Moin Siggi,
> 
> da bist Du leider einem Irrtum erlegen, für die zwei von mir _zitierten_ Lakerezepte zeichnen Susi & aal60 als die Verantwortlichen.
> 
> ...



Entschuldige bitte, Michel,

jetzt, wo Du es sagst, fällt es mir auch auf, daß das Rezept von aal60 stammt, aber was will man machen, wenn so´n alter Kopf wie meiner nicht mehr richtig schafft.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## sprogoe (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Heute Besuch gehabt und den letzten Bauchspeck vom letzten Räuchergang mit ein bischen Bier und einigen "Hochprozentigen" über den Knorpel gespült.

Macht aber nichts, weil gestern abend der nächste und für dieses Frühjahr wahrscheinlich letzte Räuchergang gestartet wurde.

Ca. 2,7 kg Kareespeck und die gleiche Menge Bauchspeck.

Dank der in diesem threat vorgestellten Rezepturen immer wieder einfach nur lecker.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Tino (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



phillgeko schrieb:


> Hallo Angelfreunde!
> Ich bin Heute dazugestoßen .Seit etwa mitte Januar lerne und informiere mich für die Fischerprüfung!
> Meine Frage wegen dem Räuchern lautet,kann man sich einen Ofen aus Ziegelstein selber Bauen?Hat jemand so einen selbstgebauten Räucherschrank im Garden stehen?Würde mich Interesieren.Selber habe ich mir einen Gartengrill im Pilzdesing gebaut!Wenn ihr mir vielleicht eine bauanleitung geben könnt,
> wäre ich euch sehr dankbar!!
> ...




Hallo
Ich will nicht unken, aber das zu finden hat kein 2 min gedauert.(nicht böse gemeint)|wavey:

Viel Spass beim stöbern und nachbauen.

http://www.forellenteichangeln.de/b.../eigenbau-eines-gemauerten-raeucherofens.html


----------



## sundangler (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



sprogoe schrieb:


> Heute Besuch gehabt und den letzten Bauchspeck vom letzten Räuchergang mit ein bischen Bier und einigen "Hochprozentigen" über den Knorpel gespült.
> 
> Macht aber nichts, weil gestern abend der nächste und für dieses Frühjahr wahrscheinlich letzte Räuchergang gestartet wurde.
> 
> ...




Siggi nicht die Bilder vergessen #6

Mein Karreespeck ist zur Hälfte schon wieder alle. Ich werde doch noch welchen ansetzen bevor der Frühling kommt.


----------



## Tino (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Tino schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Erst mal ein gepflegtes Willkommen hier im Board|wavey:
> 
> ...


----------



## Tino (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo Marco

Ich überlege noch 1-2 Unterschalen zu veredeln?;+


----------



## sundangler (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ja also ich werd bestimmt noch was bauen. Wir müssen mal nächste Woche wieder telefonieren. Muss dir was erzählen. kannst ja mal Abends durchrufen #h


----------



## Tino (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ich kann auch jetzt...Marco


----------



## aal60 (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Tino schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich will nicht unken, aber das zu finden hat kein 2 min gedauert.(nicht böse gemeint)|wavey:
> 
> Viel Spass beim stöbern und nachbauen.
> ...



Und den darfst Du nachbauen, ich erteile die Genehmigung! #6

Und schau mal hier in den  Räucherblock 
da gibt es reichlich Tipps und Links.

Viel Spaß


----------



## sprogoe (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



sundangler schrieb:


> Siggi nicht die Bilder vergessen #6
> 
> Mein Karreespeck ist zur Hälfte schon wieder alle. Ich werde doch noch welchen ansetzen bevor der Frühling kommt.



okay Marco,

Fotos kommen noch.

Denk immer beim "Ansetzen" des Speck daran:

Speck setzt an!|supergri

Viele Grüße von Siggi


----------



## Big Man (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

@ Tino

die 2. Bauanleitung ist ja so ähnlich wie deiner (mit Fuchs)

Ich denke, wenn man den Abstand(das Rohr) verkürzt und direkt in die Räucherkammer leitet geht doch sicher auch das Heißräuchern?

Oder liege ich da falsch? Kannst du mal kurz Schematisch aufzeichnen wie der bei dir aufgebaut ist.

Danke wäre eine Hilfe. Ich habe vor mir auch einen zu mauern.

@ all
Eure Sachen sehen wieder Hammermäßig aus. Nur gut das ich keinen Geruchsmonitor habe sonst käm ich aus dem sabbern nicht wieder raus.


----------



## sprogoe (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo zusammen,

hier schon mal ein paar Vorab-Fotos.

1. der Kaltrauch-Start Nr. 1

2.Speck ruht nach dem 1. Räuchergang ca. 36 Stunden

3. der nächste Räuchergang startet

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Tino (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

affengeil Siggi#6

Was hast du für Stücke genommen? Schulter?


----------



## sprogoe (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Tino schrieb:


> affengeil Siggi#6
> 
> Was hast du für Stücke genommen? Schulter?



danke Tino,

also im Hintergrund hängen 2 Stück Bauch, die Rippen ausgelöst ergaben noch eine gute Brühe,
die anderen Stücke sind aus dem Rücken mit Schwarte, sogenannter Krustenbraten.

Für das Pökeln habe ich mir eine Gewürzmischung aus Deinen und Marcos Rezepten zusammengestellt.
Ich nehme immer auf das Kilo bezogen:

30 g NPS
  5 g schw. Pfeffer
  1 g Piment
  1 g Senfkörner
  5 g Wacholderbeeren
  1 Lorbeerblatt
2 g Traubenzucker
1 g Ascorbinsäure

Diese Mischung nehme ich für beide Fleischsorten gleich, vakuumiert wird alles gleichermaßen für 3 Wochen in den Kühlschrank gelegt und alle 2 Tage gewendet.

Danach lauwarm abgespült, nicht gewässert, trocken getupft und für 2 Tage zum Durchbrennen vor das offene Kellerfenster gehängt.

Ein Räucherdurchgang dauert bei mir ca. 14-15 Stunden, davon mache ich 5 Durchgänge.
Zwischen den Räucherdurchgängen hänge ich die Stücke für 36 Stunden wieder vor das Kellerfenster (von innen, gibt ja diebische Katzen, aber auch Menschen).

Der Geschmack ist einfach nur super.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Big Man (1. März 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Mönsch Siggi und das zum Frühstück und ich muss Butterbrot essen.:c

Sie richtig lecker aus.#6


----------



## sprogoe (1. März 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Big Man schrieb:


> Mönsch Siggi und das zum Frühstück und ich muss Butterbrot essen.:c
> 
> Sie richtig lecker aus.#6



ich habe die Stücke nach dem 2. Räuchergang vorhin vor dem Frühstück aus dem Ofen genommen und im Keller aufgehängt.

Gerade war ich im Hausflur und ich mußte die Tür zum Keller schließen, da durch das ganze Haus ein unbeschreiblicher Duft schwebt.

Ich kann´s kaum erwarten, anzuschneiden.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Kotzi (3. März 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Gestern abend in gemütlicher Runde mein Abitur mit dem anschnitt des Schinkens gefeiert.
Dazu ein schönes Bauernbrot und einen Salat und reichlich Bier.
Ein halber-3/4 Schinken musste dann auch bei uns 3 dran glauben.
Bilder folgen heute abend oder morgen.


----------



## sundangler (10. März 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Wo bleiben die Bilder :q:q


----------



## kaipiranja (15. März 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Moinsen zusammen,

...ich habe noch 2 Hasen in der TK liegen und überlege einen Versuch zu wagen sie zu verwursten oder Schinken daraus zu machen!

Hat schon jemand Erfahrung mit Hasenfleisch !?!?

Gruß, Kai


----------



## sundangler (15. März 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ne absolut nicht. Mach da lieber einen schönen Hasenbraten drauß ! :vik:


----------



## Kotzi (15. März 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Die Hälfte ist schon aufgefuttert, aber wenn die nächste Ladung an Freunde rausgeht mache ich Fotos, Indianerehrenwort!


----------



## kaipiranja (15. März 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



sundangler schrieb:


> Ne absolut nicht. Mach da lieber einen schönen Hasenbraten drauß ! :vik:



...hm, Hasenbraten hatte ich aber schon 

Ich werde einen in der TK lassen(und Braten daraus machen#6) und der andere wird zum Schinken...dann werde ich da mal ein wenig Neuland betreten und natürlich berichten!

...oder doch Salami !? ...mal sehen...

Gruß, Kai


----------



## Tino (16. März 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ich hab auch noch kein Meister Lampe geräuchert.

Gibt es aber, den Hasenschinken.

Ich würde beim Rezept nicht allzuviele Gewürze nehmen,um den Wildgeschmack nicht zu versauen.

Du bist doch kein Hasenfuß...

Probier es aus Kaipi und berichte bitte ausführlich mit Bildern!!!!!!!!


----------



## Big Man (16. März 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Also verwursten würde ich Ihn nicht aber räuchern klingt gut.


----------



## sundangler (20. März 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Diese Entenbrust habe ich 5mal kaltgeräuchert. Sie reift mittlerweile schon seit ca 8 Wochen im Keller. Auf die bin ich gespannt wenn sie verkostet wird. :m

http://img140.*ih.us/img140/7278/p1020448l.jpg


----------



## DJTMichel (21. März 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Du hast einen starken Willen, sundangler! Würde das auf dem Bild gezeigte bei uns hängen - die Jungfräulichkeit wäre längst einem scharfen Messer zum Opfer gefallen |rolleyes - schaut extrem lecker aus #6.
Meine Rehsalami mit *Pistazien* (das hatte ich vor ca. vier Wochen vergessen mit reinzuschreiben, ich habe in der Tat eine Tüte Pistazien mit den Fingern geknackt und sie vor dem in die Därme Füllen der Wurstmasse zugegeben) ist auch so weit und die eine oder andere der Kleineren wurde bereits verkostet und für gut befunden. Morgen bin ich wieder zu Hause, dann wandern sie in den Räucherschrank um aus ihnen vielleicht noch ein klein wenig mehr Aroma herauszukitzeln...


----------



## sundangler (21. März 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Super!! Und bitte nicht die Bilder vergessen! :q


----------



## Big Man (21. März 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Mönsch Marco so ne Folter gleich wieder zum Wochenstart.

Das sieht richtig lecker aus, Gratulation.


----------



## DJTMichel (21. März 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

na ja, das ist jetzt ein eher nichtssagendes Bild:





Johanna & Willy wollten mit drauf #c

aber wenn sie fertig sind, schneide ich mal eine an und knipse das für Euch. Derzeit hängen sie im Rauch .


----------



## sundangler (21. März 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ein lustiges Bildchen!


----------



## jogibaer1996 (21. März 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



DJTMichel schrieb:


> Johanna & Willy wollten mit drauf #c
> 
> aber wenn sie fertig sind, schneide ich mal eine an und knipse das für Euch. Derzeit hängen sie im Rauch .



Find ich Klasse, geräucherte Kinder. Habt ihr denn auch ein Knusperhaus? :q      

Grüße
Jogi

Ps: Fahr demnächst noch mal zum Forellenpuff, dann kommt auch noch mal ein Bericht von meiner Seite...


----------



## DJTMichel (23. März 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

fertig!


----------



## angelmummi (23. März 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hey Michel,
sieht lecker aus. Lass ma noch abhängen bis zum Saisonstart. Wenn wir uns dann zum "rumspinnen" treffen, bringste ein mit. 

Gruß angelmummi


----------



## sundangler (23. März 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Das sieht sehr gut aus. Kannst du mal das Rezept verraten?

LG


----------



## Brutzelkoenig (23. März 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo,
Ich sehe hier kenne sich einige Super aus mit dem Räuchern. Ich bin neuling was das Räuchern angeht und wollte mal wissen was ich für Holz nehmen kann zum heiß Räuchern. Ich habe noch ne alte Pappel zu liegen, geht die auch oder lieber die Finger von lassen??? Hat schon mal einer Pappel aus probiert???

Gruß


----------



## DJTMichel (23. März 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

@Angelmummi: geht in Ordnung, nur müssen wir uns eine andere Stelle als beim letzten Mal suchen - Sachsen-Anhalt ist ja groß #h. Melde Dich mal, wenn es soweit ist.

@sundangler: habe ich doch längst, siehe "Klick" .

Zwei von drei Testpersonen schmeckt sie sehr gut, nur meine Frau hatte wieder was zu meckern ("Ich mochte aber die Luftgetrocknete vom letzten Sommer etwas lieber...").


----------



## sundangler (23. März 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Brutzelkoenig schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich sehe hier kenne sich einige Super aus mit dem Räuchern. Ich bin neuling was das Räuchern angeht und wollte mal wissen was ich für Holz nehmen kann zum heiß Räuchern. Ich habe noch ne alte Pappel zu liegen, geht die auch oder lieber die Finger von lassen??? Hat schon mal einer Pappel aus probiert???
> 
> Gruß



Pappel kannst du nicht nehmen!


----------



## Eur0 (27. März 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Moin Moin an die Angler und Räucher_Gemeinde 

Auch wenn ich mich lang nimmer hier zu wort gemeldet hab, bin ich allgegenwärtig und beobachte die lavine die ich einst auslöste mit dem Rauchfleisch im Fischboard ^^

Auch bei mir rauchts ständig im öfchen ...

Derzeit hängen 2x Nussschinken und 1x 37cm Sauenfilet im kalten Rauch (trocken gepökelt).
Im kühli im lakebad warten dann noch 3 Sauenfilets auf ihre befreiung.

Gruß Eur0


----------



## sundangler (27. März 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Na dann viel Erfolg. Für mich steht die nächsten Tage Salami und Bratwurstherstellung auf der Tagesliste. Fleisch ist schon eingefroren.


----------



## sundangler (29. März 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hat zwar nix mit Räuchern zu tun aber wollte es euch trotzdem nicht vor enthalten. Ich möchte gerne zum erstenmal meine eigene Bratwurst herstellen. Habe heute dafür Schweinebauch gekauft und gewürfelt. Nun erstmal ab in die Truhe.


----------



## Eur0 (29. März 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hi!

Ne blöde frage! Da ich aus der sachsen Anhaltinischen gegend stamme, was für ne Bratwurst?
Ne Knackwurst im Ring, oder ne Bratwurst für Pfanne / Grill ?
Für diejenigen die sich nun Fragen was die Frage soll ... bei uns nennt mann Knackwurst im Ring auch Bratwurscht !

gruß Eur0

Edit: "zitat" "Hat nix mit Räuchern zu tun" ... ok, dann meinst sicher ne Bratwurst für die Pfanne!


----------



## sundangler (29. März 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

genau ne Bratwurst für den Grill.


----------



## Eur0 (29. März 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

ok...
ich glaub die bilder hab ich heut schonmal woanderst gesehen ^^
Konnte nur den namen jezt erst zuordnen


----------



## DJTMichel (4. April 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

schaut lecker aus, sundangler #6.


----------



## sprogoe (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo zusammen,

Ich hatte das große Glück, *DTJMichel* am 30. April persöhnlich kennen zu lernen und seine erstklassige Rehsalami mit Pistazien probieren zu dürfen.
Eine echte Delikatesse sage ich Euch, Ihr wißt gar nicht, was Euch entgeht.

Dir, lieber Michel, möchte ich noch sagen, es hat mich sehr gefreut, Dich kennenlernen zu dürfen, Du bist ein echt Klassetyp.
Schade, daß man so weit auseinander wohnt. Mit Dir hätte ich große Lust, mal was gemeinsam zu unternehmen, oder einfach nur ein Bierchen trinken und interessante Unterhaltungen zu führen.

Mach weiter so und wer weiß, vielleicht trifft man sich mal wieder.

Viele Grüße von Siggi


----------



## sundangler (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Na das hört sich doch super an! Ich hab mit Tino auch wieder telefoniert. Ich hatte mir schon Sorgen gemacht ob er in Ägypten nicht geräuchert wurde |supergri


----------



## Tino (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Mahlzeit an alle Räucherfreaks

Am letzten Sonnabend habe ich gepökelten Schweinerücken in portionsstücke heiss geräuchert.

Hier das Rezept für 2,0 kg Fleisch:

46 gr. NPS
8 gr. schw. Pfeffer
8 gr. Wacholderbeeren
5 gr. Kümmel
3 gr. Senfkörner
3 gr. Nelken
3 gr. Piment
1 Tl. Honig


Den Schweinerücken in 3 fingerbreite Scheiben schneiden 
(ca. 6cm)
Die Gewürze gut schroten und mit dem Salz mischen,anschliessend das Fleisch damit gut einreiben und durchwalken.
Ab in die Tüte und Luft abgesaugt.


----------



## Tino (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

weiter gehts:

Bei der dicke des Fleisches reichen 7 Tage zum durchpökeln aus.
Nach 7 Tagen wird das Fleisch leicht abgewaschen und gut trockengetupft.
Dann habe ich es in Wurstgarn gebunden und zum trocknen vor meinen Ofen gehängt.(ca. 1h)

Endlich ist es soweit den Ofen anzuheizen.

Fleisch reinhängen,Fleischthermometer platzieren und ab gehts.
Ich habe 60° Kerntemperatur am Thermometer eingestellt,da das Fleisch doch sehr mager war.
Heissgeräuchert wird bei 100-120°, bis die Kerntemperatur erreicht ist.

Nun seht selbst:


----------



## sundangler (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Sieht gut aus Tino aber war sicherlich trocken oder? Schweinerücken ist ja von Haus aus sehr mager. Das Gemüsebett am Tellerrand für mich einmal bei Seite schieben


----------



## Tino (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo Marco

So saftig wie Nacken ist es nicht.Aber staubtrocken auch wieder nicht.
Deswegen nur 60° Kerntemperatur!!!

Aber Salat muss bei mir sein. Den esse ich ich sehr gerne.


----------



## sundangler (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Gemüse ist wie Gewalt. Es ist auch keine Lösung  |bla:


----------



## Tino (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Gewalt manchmal schon.

Wenn man gewaltig trinkt ist es auch schön.


Muss zur Schicht........


----------



## leopard_afrika (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

hab am wochenende auch mal wieder gequalmt, das ergebnis war lecker und probleme mit feuchtigkeit hatte ich wegen kühlmechanismus unter dem lochblech auch nicht :vik: :q :vik:


----------



## Tino (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Sooooo lässts sich räuchern...


----------



## DJTMichel (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*




sprogoe schrieb:


> ...Mit Dir hätte ich große Lust, mal was gemeinsam zu unternehmen, oder einfach nur ein Bierchen trinken und interessante Unterhaltungen zu führen....


 
Danke Siggi, das gebe ich gern an Dich zurück #h. 

@Tino: Du räucherst Schweinefleisch heiß, also zum sofortigem Verzehr? Bei mir geht es meißt in Richtung Schinken oder Wurst.

Hier liegen gerade die von der Silberhaut befreiten, ausgelösten Rückenstränge + 2 ausgelöste Keulen eines mehrjährigen Rehbockes in:

(Zutaten Pro Kilogramm Fleisch)
-40 g Pökelsalz 
-2 g weißer, gemahlener Pfeffer mit einigen ganzen Pfefferkörnern 
- einige Korianderkörner 
-2 g Puderzucker 
ein paar ordentlich im Mörser zerdrückte Wacholderbeeren 
und dann noch einige Ästchen frischen Rosmarin 

Mit einer dafür geeigneten Nadel fädele ich jeweils eine Aufhängeschlaufe daran.
Das Ganze wird über das Fleisch gestreut und unter Vakuum verschweißt. Täglich wende ich die im Kühlschrank lagernde Tüte und knete sie etwas durch.
Nach zwei Wochen spühle ich alles ab, tupfe es mit Küchenkepp trocken und bestreue es mit frisch gemahlenem schwarzen Pfeffer. Nun lasse ich es trocknen, normalerweise genügen dazu zwei Tage. Abschließend hänge ich den so zubereiteten Schinken für einige Nächte in den kalten Rauch.
Erstmals probierte ich das mit einigen 







Wildschweinfilets* - ein Gedicht, sage ich Euch #6. Danach kam der Versuch mit den Rückensträngen + Filets eines 







von mir mit ganz viel Liebe erschossenen 40kg Überläuferkeilers --> auch lecker. Das Reh sollte demnach nicht schlechter schmecken .

* ich erlegte drei Stück in einer Nacht auf Nachbars Rübenacker und als Gegenleistung bekam ich das edele Fleisch :m


----------



## sprogoe (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Schöne Fotos sind das Michel,

aber warum ziehlt Deine Flinte, nachdem die Sau erlegt ist, nun auf Deinen Hund?
Das treue Tier kann doch nix dafür.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Tino (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo Michel

Das heissgeräucherte ist für den sofortigen Verzehr.

Besser ist aber gepökelter Nacken,ist einfach saftiger!!!!!!!!

Schinken und Speck mache ich auch.Ich hab auch einiges hier schon reingestellt.


----------



## DJTMichel (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

@Siggi: nee das täuscht, die Mündung der selbstredend entladenen Waffe zeigt in die Luft.

@Tino: gepökelter Nacken heißgeräuchert? Das klingt interessant, bei Gelegenheit probiere ich das mal aus. 
Mit dem Heißräuchern hatte ich es bisher nicht so (Fisch habe ich noch nie geräuchert #t). Wenn ich mal einen oder mehrere entsprechende Fische fange, werde ich Euch hier wohl mit Fragen nerven . 
Schade, im Thread steht bestimmt einiges darüber, aber mittlerweile ist der so unübersichtlich. Man müßte das wesentliche (Rezepte, Herstellung einer guten Fischpökellake ohne den Gebrauch von Fertiggewürzmischungen etc.) herausfiltern und so für Interessierte nutzbar machen.


----------



## sprogoe (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



DJTMichel schrieb:


> @Siggi: nee das täuscht, die Mündung der selbstredend entladenen Waffe zeigt in die Luft.
> 
> @Tino: gepökelter Nacken heißgeräuchert? Das klingt interessant, bei Gelegenheit probiere ich das mal aus.
> Mit dem Heißräuchern hatte ich es bisher nicht so (Fisch habe ich noch nie geräuchert #t). Wenn ich mal einen oder mehrere entsprechende Fische fange, werde ich Euch hier wohl mit Fragen nerven .
> Schade, im Thread steht bestimmt einiges darüber, aber mittlerweile ist der so unübersichtlich. Man müßte das wesentliche (Rezepte, Herstellung einer guten Fischpökellake ohne den Gebrauch von Fertiggewürzmischungen etc.) herausfiltern und so für Interessierte nutzbar machen.



Na, Michel, 
ich weiß nicht recht, bei Gelegenheit frage ich mal Deinen Hund, wie er sich da gefühlt hat.
Was die Würzlake für Räucherfisch angeht, ist ja wirklich schon sehr viel geschrieben worden und manchmal denke ich, man kann sich darüber auch zuviel Gedanken machen, da ich fast schon glaube, daß eine einfache Salzlake ohne Gewürzzugabe genauso gut ist.

Dennoch würze auch ich weiterhin unbeirrt und schreibe mal kurz auf, wie ich die Lake herstelle:
ich koche in 1 Liter Wasser 1 Eßl. Wildgewürz, 4-5 Lorberblätter, 1 Eßl. geschroteten schwarzen Peffer und 1 Eßl. zerstoßene Wacholderbeeren auf und lasse das Ganze etwas ziehen.

Wird dann in die Salzlake gemischt, die auf die Gesammtwassermenge bezogen (also auch die Würzbrühe dazu rechnen) 65 Gramm Salz pro Liter Flüssigkeit enthält. 

Fische ca. 10 Std. einlegen, danach abspülen und dabei gründlich alle Schleimreste abwaschen, danach Fische gut trocknen, entweder an der Luft oder im Räucherofen bei geöffneter Tür und kleinem Feuer.

Viel Erfolg wünscht Siggi


----------



## Tino (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ich mach auch nicht viel Gewese bei der Fischlake.

Ich koche 50gr. von diesem Fischkochgewürz in einem Liter Wasser auf und kippe das ganze in meine Salzlake und feddich.

Ich bilde mir ein das es ein Tick besser schmeckt |supergri


----------



## DJTMichel (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Danke Euch beiden - werd's probieren, wenn ich mal was fange #h


----------



## Fruchtfit (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Wie macht Ihr es beim Heißräuchern während der Räucherphase: Ofen komplett abdichten (mit feuchten Tüchern etc.), oder ein bißchen Zug durchlassen?

Ich frag vor allem deshalb, weil ich gerade Hornhechte versaut habe und jetzt überlege woran das liegen könnte. Ähnliches ist mir neulich auch mit Forellen passiert.#q Die Fische waren zwar gar und nicht allzu trocken, aber es gab einen etwas eigenartigen Geschmack. Schwer zu beschreiben, leicht bitter/säuerlich (am Schlachten lags nicht!). Mann konnte die zwar essen, aber ein Genuß wars nicht. Unter der Haut wurde die oberste Fleischschicht etwas bräunlich. Während der Rauchphase war  sehr viel Feuchtigkeit im Ofen. Es haben sich Kondenstropfen unter dem Deckel gebildet. 

Meine Ausrüstung:

- Teleofen, an der Verbindungsstelle mit feuchtem Stoff abgedichtet
- Energiequelle: Holzkohle
- Räuchermehl: "Räuchergold" aus dem Handel
- Vorgehen: Nach dem Salzen und Trocknen in den vorgeheizten Ofen. Kurze Garphase bei leicht geöffnetem Deckel, dann dichtgemacht mit viel Rauch. Schublade regelmäßig mit frischen Kohlen vom Grill bestückt, Mehl drauf und dann wieder rein. Die Temperaturen würden hier jetzt in die Irre führen, weil das Thermometerdirekt unterm Deckel misst und die Fische tiefer hängen, so sind die Werte mit denen ich räuchere ziemlich niedrig.

Bei den Aalen hat es zuletzt immer super geklappt, abgesehen vom Bereich  der Bauchlappen, deren Aroma an der den Gräten zugewandten Seite nicht  ganz 100%ig war. Trotdem waren die gut, 9 von 10 Punkten. Geräuchert  habe ich die bei niedrigen Temperaturen ohne Garphase direkt im Rauch  und gut getrocknet eingehängt, nicht naß.


----------



## aal60 (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ich tippe darauf, dass deine Fische zu feucht sind. Kondenswasser darf nicht auf die Fische tropfen!

Erst trocknen, dann garen, dann qualmen.
Fisch ist erst trocken, wenn die Haut nicht mehr klebt und sich pergamentartig anfühlt.


----------



## Fruchtfit (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Getrocknet waren die Fische - über mehrere Stunden. Könnte es an zu hoher Luftfeuchtigkeit im Ofen wg. zu geringem Zug liegen?


----------



## aal60 (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Das könnte vlt. sein.  Ich habe einen gemauerten Ofen, der verhält sich schon etwas anders.Die Wände sind verüutzt und können Feuchtigkeit aufnehmen.

Früher hatte mein Vater einen Räucherofen aus Stahlblech,
Feuerung vom Kaldewei-Badeofen dann 2 Teile ca. 50cm Durchmesser von 80cm und oben Lochscheibe für den Rauchabzug, auch währen der Garphase leicht geöffnet zu ca. 1/4.

Hast Du ein Tropfblech über dem Feuer? So vermeidet man, das Fett und Tran Kondenswasser in der Glut ungesunde Verbindungen entstehen läßt.

Hier mal ein schönes Schema !

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## Bullov (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

So,

es ist nun an mir, danke zu sagen.
Danke für den Zuspruch bei der Anschaffung meines Tritschler im letzten Jahr und vor allem Danke für diesen wunderbaren Thread:m

Heute wurde er endlich eingeweiht und das Ergebnis... seht selbst...|supergri

Nun möchte ich nicht nur von diesen vielen Tipps und Rezepten profitieren, ich möchte dafür auch etwas dabei steuern. Ich habe keine Rezepte oder dergleichen, aber ich habe mir die Mühe gemacht und diese 93 Seiten nach allen Rezepten und Anleitungen durchforstet und zu einem PDF zusammengefasst.
Wenn es gewünscht ist und, was noch wichtiger ist, wenn Tino und Sudangler ihr ok geben (von den beiden ist ja 90% |rolleyes)
dann stelle ich es gerne hier zum Download rein.

Das soll ein dankeschön dafür sein, dass in meinem Bauch gerade 2 köstliche Forellen schwimmen


----------



## Fruchtfit (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

@ aal60 Schonmal danke für den Tipp. Es tropft nichts in die Glut, ein Blech ist vorhanden. Heute wollte ich es wissen und habe nochmal einen Räuchergang gestartet. Diesmal habe ich nur einen Aal verwendet, um nicht meinen ganzen Vorrat zu versauen. Um Kondenswasser aufzufangen habe ich Küchenpapier unter den Deckel gebunden und im Ofen etwas mehr Zug zugelassen. 

Ergebnis: Der Aal hatte eine super Farbe, der untere Teil war gut. Im Oberen Teil war es wieder so, dass die Bauchlappen und die Schicht unter der Haut etwas bräunlich waren und diesen seltsamen Geschmack hatten. Die obersten Zentimeter waren auch etwas trocken. Zu heiß kann es eigentlich nicht gewesen sein, es war kein Geleeschwanz.  Kondenswasser trat auf, aber erst nach zwei Drittel der Räucherzeit. 

Könnte es vielleicht auch an der hohen Luftfeuchtigkeit im Moment liegen?


----------



## aal60 (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Fruchtfit schrieb:


> ...untere Teil war gut. Im Oberen Teil war es wieder so, dass die Bauchlappen und die Schicht unter der Haut etwas bräunlich waren und diesen seltsamen Geschmack hatten. Die obersten Zentimeter waren auch etwas trocken. Zu heiß kann es eigentlich nicht gewesen sein, es war kein Geleeschwanz.  Kondenswasser trat auf, aber erst nach zwei Drittel der Räucherzeit.
> 
> Könnte es vielleicht auch an der hohen Luftfeuchtigkeit im Moment liegen?



dass glaube ich nicht,das es an der Luftfeuchtigkeit liegt.

Welche Temperatur hast Du im Ofen? Wie hoch ist der Ofen?
Hast Du ein Thermometer im oberen Bereich?

Kann es sein, dass Du Kiemen des Aales nach der Lake nicht intensiv ausgewaschen und ausgedrückt hast? Es befindet sich nach der Lake noch recht viel Schleim und Blutreste in den Kiementaschen. 
Ich lasse immer fließend Wasser in die Kiemenöffnungen laufen und drücke sie mehrmals aus.


----------



## sprogoe (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo Fruchfit,
gleich zwei Deiner Aussagen erzeugten bei mir ein Stirnrunzeln:
1. Du dichtest Verbindungsstellen mit feuchten Tüchern ab.
Ich denke mal, daß diese Feuchtigkeit in den Innenraum gelangt. Ist genauso falsch wie manche hier schon gepostet haben, daß sie sich entzündendes Räuchermehl mit Wasser aus einer Sprühflasche ersticken.
Beim Garen und räuchern sollte es doch selbstverständlich sein, keine zusätzliche Feuchtigkeit im Ofen zu erzeugen.

2. Du schreibst, daß Du Grillkohle verwendest. Die komische Färbung und der seltsame Geschmack könnte ohne weiteres daher rühren.
In meinem Ofen hat nichts anderes etwas zu suchen als agbelagertes, geeignetes Holz und Buchenmehl. 

Viel Erfolg beim nächsten Mal wünscht Siggi


----------



## aal60 (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Da gebe ich den Vorschreiber Recht, ich nehme auch nur Buchenholz und Buchenmehl und  dicht braucht ein Ofen nicht zu sein.


----------



## DJTMichel (1. August 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



sprogoe schrieb:


> 1)...Beim Garen und räuchern sollte es doch selbstverständlich sein, keine zusätzliche Feuchtigkeit im Ofen zu erzeugen.
> 
> 2. ...In meinem Ofen hat nichts anderes etwas zu suchen als agbelagertes, geeignetes Holz und Buchenmehl. ...


 
@Siggi: das sehe ich ebenso #6 (na ja, ich veräuchere im Grunde alle bei meiner Drechselbank anfallenden Späne, das kann dann auch mal Birke oder Kirsche sein)


----------



## Fruchtfit (1. August 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Erstmal danke für die Tipps. In Sachen Kohle ist es so, dass ich die bei den vorhergehenden Räucheraktionen auch genommen habe und die Aale sonst gut geworden sind. Bei meinem Teleofen ist die Feuerlade halt so klein, dass es schwierig ist da ein Holzfeuer anzuschüren und die Temperatur richtig im Griff zu haben. Den Tipp mit der Holzkohle hatte ich aus nem Buch und hier im Forum stand es auch irgendwo. Aber klar, vernünftiges Holz wäre sicher das Beste.
Das mit den Tüchern werd ich direkt mal umsetzen und zusätzlich auch mehr Durchzug während der Rauchphase machen. Werd dann mal nächstes Wochenende berichten wie es gelaufen ist.


----------



## Fruchtfit (1. August 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

@ aal60 Die Kiemen hatte ich herausgeschnitten, die Fische waren entschleimt, 12 Stunden in 6% Lake, abgespült und gut getrocknet. Der Ofen ist ausgezogen 90 cm lang, es dieser hier:

http://www.angelsport-schirmer.de/shop/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=7826

Das Thermometer hatte ich oben eingesteckt, dadurch sind die Werte natürlich verzerrt. Gut sind die Aale sonst geworden, wenn ich sie trocken eingehängt habe und dann bei 42 bis 48 Grad 1:45 Std bearbeitet habe und die Gar- und Rauchphase in einem gemacht habe. Das Thermometer hat 10 Grad zu niedrig gemessen und der Messdorn war wie gesagt oben, so dass die Werte sehr niedrig erscheinen.


----------



## sprogoe (1. August 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



DJTMichel schrieb:


> @Siggi: das sehe ich ebenso #6 (na ja, ich veräuchere im Grunde alle bei meiner Drechselbank anfallenden Späne, das kann dann auch mal Birke oder Kirsche sein)




Hallo Michel,

Kirsche ist super, Birke ist für meine Begriffe ungeeignet, Hab´mal mit Birkenholz geräuchert, vor zig Jahren, Ergebnis war echt Sch....lecht.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## sprogoe (1. August 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Fruchtfit schrieb:


> @ aal60 Die Kiemen hatte ich herausgeschnitten, die Fische waren entschleimt, 12 Stunden in 6% Lake, abgespült und gut getrocknet. Der Ofen ist ausgezogen 90 cm lang, es dieser hier:
> 
> http://www.angelsport-schirmer.de/shop/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=7826
> 
> Das Thermometer hatte ich oben eingesteckt, dadurch sind die Werte natürlich verzerrt. Gut sind die Aale sonst geworden, wenn ich sie trocken eingehängt habe und dann bei 42 bis 48 Grad 1:45 Std bearbeitet habe und die Gar- und Rauchphase in einem gemacht habe. Das Thermometer hat 10 Grad zu niedrig gemessen und der Messdorn war wie gesagt oben, so dass die Werte sehr niedrig erscheinen.



Also,
42-48 Grad ist ja nicht gerade eine Gartemperatur für Fisch.
Das entspricht eher der Wärme einer Warmhalteplatte, 75 Grad solltest Du schon erreichen.
Bei meiner Räuchertonne (Eigenbau) lasse ich die Temperatur auf 75-80 Grad steigen, schließe dann die Drosselklappe und das Feuer wird kleiner. Ist die Temperatur auf 75 Grad gefallen, öfnne ich die Drosselklappe wieder und so immer weiter. die Zuluftöffnungen bleiben dabei geöffnet.

Noch ein Tipp, ich hatte die gleiche Tonne und nachdem ich in den Boden und den Seitenwänden im unteren Bereich der Schublade einige 10 mm-Löcher gebohrt hatte, konnte man auch ein einigermaßen vernünftiges Holzfeuer darin erhalten. Hierfür aber nur sehr dünne Holzspalte verwenden und auch nur immer 1-2 Stücke nachlegen.
Geht das Feuer mal aus, kuz die Flamme einer Lötlampe reinhalten, dann brennt´s sofort wieder an.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## ostseethaler (1. August 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Bullov schrieb:


> So,
> 
> es ist nun an mir, danke zu sagen.
> Danke für den Zuspruch bei der Anschaffung meines Tritschler im letzten Jahr und vor allem Danke für diesen wunderbaren Thread:m
> ...



Ich bin schon ziemlich lange hier am Lesen was den Räuchthread angeht.
Hab an Fisch so fast alles schon geräuchert, immer mit gutem Ergebnissen.
Nun möchte ich mich mal im Winter an Fleisch bzw Schinken ranwagen (Heiß- und Kalträucherei). Das hab ich noch nie gemacht, darum wär ich für die Rezeptaufstellung von Bullov sehr dankbar. hab mir hier schon viel ausgedruckt bzw rausgeschrieben.

Da ich nun kein Jäger bin, bin ich auf die Rohware angewiesen, die es so im Großmarkt etc zu kaufen gibt.

Eventuell hat ja jemand noch ein paar vielversprechende Seiten aus dem Netz für mich, wo es Tipps und Tricks für Fleich bzw Schinkenräuchern gibt.
Wie gesagt, diese pdf Datei mit den Rezepten würd mich interessieren.

Danke schonmal und 
Gruß vom Ostseethaler


----------



## Tino (3. August 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Bullov schrieb:


> So,
> 
> es ist nun an mir, danke zu sagen.
> Danke für den Zuspruch bei der Anschaffung meines Tritschler im letzten Jahr und vor allem Danke für diesen wunderbaren Thread:m
> ...





Hallo Bullov

Da bin ich ja echt baff und das passiert nicht oft.

Das mir soviel Ehre zuteil wird.

Erstmal von mir ein riesen Dankeschön an dich, dass du dir diese Arbeit gemacht hast und meine höchste Anerkennung für solche Mühe.

Na klar gebe ich dir dafür mein ok,ist doch für alle da und ich denke Marco hat auch nichts dagegen.

|wavey:#6:vik:


----------



## Bullov (6. August 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo Tino,

dann werde ich die Datei mal Anfang der Woche reinstellen, hab sie auf der Arbeit und komme da Montag erst wieder dran. Sollte also spätestens Dienstag Abend hier zu bekommen sein.
Ich sag es gleich, das Layout ist nicht das Beste, aber wichtig ist ja auch der Inhalt :q


----------



## teddy- (7. August 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

hallo

könnt ihr mir tips geben wie ich frische späne trocknen kann hab mir  gestern 15 liter kirschspäne geholt also richtig feucht ich hab sie im  eimer auf zeitungen liegen die nach ein par stunden schon feucht ist mir  gehen bald die zeitungen aus 

danke 
gruß stephan


----------



## DJTMichel (8. August 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Moin Siggi,

also mein aktueller Rehschinken (2 Keulen + Rückenstränge):





wurde mit Birke geräuchert (gestern Nacht war der 2. Räuchergang) und ich konnte es mir mal wieder nicht verkneifen, 1/4 des Rehrückens zum probieren mit in die Küche zu bringen - hat sich aber nicht lange gehalten |rolleyes . Schade, daß Du so weit weg wohnst, dieser Schinken zergeht förmlich auf der Zunge und hat ein wunderbar rauchiges Aroma. Sowas gibt's nicht zu kaufen. In dem unten genannten Buch wird u.a. auch Birke zum räuchern empfohlen. Im Grunde nehme ich aber alles außer Nadelholzspähne.

@Ostseethaler: kauf' Dir mal das Buch "Würste Sülzen, Pasteten" von Bernhard Gahm (ISBN 3-8001-6404-3). Da steht alles gut verständlich und super bebildert drin. Ich empfehle das ständig, weil ich davon überzeugt bin.

@stephan: sollte die Frage ernst gemeint sein #c, so brauchst Du nur Wärme (z.B. in Form von Sonne), etwas Luftbewegung und Geduld.


----------



## Bullov (8. August 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ich habe gerade ein Problem, das Pdf einzustellen.
Die Datei ist zu groß (1,6 mb), hat jemand eine Idee wie es trotzdem hier eingestellt werden kann?


----------



## sprogoe (9. August 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Moin Michel,

Gratulation zu Deiner neuesten Kreation und da ich ja weiß, was für Leckerlies Du herstellst, fällt es mir schon schwer, bei diesem Anblick nicht die Tastatur voll zu sabbern.

Sag mir bitte bloß Bescheid, wenn Du mal wieder hier in der Gegend bist und laß dann auch noch was für mich über.
Du weißt, ich bin ein dankbarer Abnehmer.

Weiterhin alles Gute bei allem, was Du machst.
Es grüßt Dich herzlichst, Siggi


----------



## kaipiranja (9. August 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Bullov schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade ein Problem, das Pdf einzustellen.
> Die Datei ist zu groß (1,6 mb), hat jemand eine Idee wie es trotzdem hier eingestellt werden kann?



Hej Bullov,

in kleine Teile Splitten oder anderen Webspace benutzen evtl. kann dir auch der Cheffe hier helfen!?

Gruß, KAI


----------



## Bullov (14. August 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Also wenn ich die Datei in Teile packen will, dann wird das auch nix, kann bei rar etc. nicht so kleine Teile auswählen.
Ich möchte jetzt nicht auch noch mehrere Dateien beim umwandeln machen, sollte schon eine PDF bleiben, auch wegen dem Inhaltsverzeichnis.

Hat hier keiner ne Idee??? Ein Moderator??????? #h


----------



## andi72 (14. August 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

wenn garnix geht kopiers einfach rein, wers dann als pdf möchte kanns dann rauskopieren und als pdf exportieren 

andi


----------



## andi72 (14. August 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

winrar . bei der größe 256000 bytes angeben und packen. dann anhang verwalten und uploaden -> siehe test apc

andi


----------



## andi72 (14. August 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

so , runterladen und auspacken funzt auch 

andi


----------



## aal60 (14. August 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



andi72 schrieb:


> so , runterladen und auspacken funzt auch
> 
> andi



Andi, ich hab mir die Mühe gemacht und eine Bauanleitung
eines Panzers Papierschnittbogen erhalten. :g


----------



## andi72 (14. August 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

genau. der apc aus *AlienS - die Rückkehr.*
fiel mir als test-pdf als erstes in die hände
und mußte zum splitten und uploaden herhalten ..

andi


----------



## Bullov (14. August 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Dann will ich mal sehen, ob es klappt, ich hoffe euch hilft die "Sammlung"

sehe schon, muss den letzten Teil extra posten..#q


----------



## Bullov (14. August 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

.. hier ist er....:vik:


----------



## andi72 (14. August 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

schön das ich dir helfen konnte 

übrigens ne supersache die du da zusammengetragen hast .....
..hilft mir auch weiter als räucherneuling ....

andi


----------



## aal60 (14. August 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

@Bullov, schönen Dank für deine Mühe.

Und übrigens ist die Sammlung nicht nur für Neulinge des Guten Qualmes, auch Profis profitieren davon. 

Herzlichen Dank auch allen Autoren. #6

Werde den Link auch weiterempfehlen.

Gruss
Uwe


----------



## aal60 (17. August 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Bullov schrieb:


> .. hier ist er....:vik:


 
Diese Datei scheint nicht vollständig zu sein.

Nach dem  Öffnen  Endet der Text bei:

" *
Rehbock*[FONT=Arial,Arial][FONT=Arial,Arial]: (Zutaten pro Kilogramm Fleisch) -40 g Pökelsalz -2 g weißer, gemahlener Pfeffer mit einigen ganzen Pfefferkörnern - einige Korianderkörner -2 g Puderzucker ein paar ordentlich im Mörser zerdrückte Wacholderbeeren und dann noch einige Ästchen frischen Rosmarin Mit einer dafür geeigneten Nadel fädele ich jeweils eine Aufhängeschlaufe daran. Das Ganze wird über das Fleisch gestreut und unter Vakuum verschweißt. Täglich wende ich die im Kühlschrank lagernde Tüte und knete sie etwas durch. Nach zwei Wochen spüle ich alles ab, tupfe es mit Küchenkrepp trocken und be-streue es mit frisch gemahlenem schwarzem Pfeffer. Nun lasse ich es trocknen, normalerweise genügen dazu zwei Tage. Abschließend hänge ich den so zubereite-ten Schinken für einige Nächte in den kalten Rauch. Erstmals probierte ich das mit einigen  |kopfkrat "[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Arial][FONT=Arial,Arial][/FONT][/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial,Arial][FONT=Arial,Arial]@Bullov, kannst Du das noch mal kontrollieren?
[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## Bullov (17. August 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

hm,

ich habe gerade mal geguckt, da fehlen eigentlich nur noch ein paar Bilder von Michel seinen Keilern. Die habe ich wegen des Speichers raus gelassen. Also da kommt nichts mehr, was das Rezept betrifft.
Hätte ich schöner mahcen können, stimmt...#q


----------



## Tino (18. August 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo an alle

Ich habe auch mal wieder was in den Ofen gehängt.

Zwei Seiten Lachs gekauft und gebeizt. (eine hatte ca. 1,6 kg)

dazu braucht man:

Zucker und Salz die in einem Verhältnis von 2 zu 1 gemischt werden und frisch gehackten Dill

Für die beiden Seiten veranschlagte ich 14 Esslöffel Salz  und 7 Esslöffel Zucker .
Gut mischen und die Fleischseiten damit gut einreiben.
Dann reichlich gehackten Dill auf einem Filet verteilen und das andere mit der Fleischseite drauflegen.
Dann alles in die Tüte und vakumiert.
Nach 3 Tagen aus dem Kühlschrank holen abwaschen und gut abtrocknen.

In den Ofen hängen und eine Nacht in den Kaltrauch hängen. (10-12 h )

Dann den Gästen servieren und sich in den Lobeshymnen aalen!!!:q


----------



## sprogoe (18. August 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hey Tino.

statt Dich zu "aalen", hättest Du besser mal selber was davon gegessen.
Sieht sehr appetitlich aus.
Hast´e fein gemacht, wirst´e auch nicht ausgelacht.
Gruß Siggi


----------



## aal60 (18. August 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

@Tino, hast Du fein gemacht. #6

  Hat das einmalige Rauchverfahren ausgereicht? Hätte gedacht das man 2 - 3 Rauch-Durchgänge benötigt. |kopfkrat

Deswegen warte ich im Moment auf kühlere Temperaturen zum Kalträuchern.


----------



## sprogoe (18. August 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



aal60 schrieb:


> @Tino, hast Du fein gemacht. #6
> 
> Hat das einmalige Rauchverfahren ausgereicht? Hätte gedacht das man 2 - 3 Rauch-Durchgänge benötigt. |kopfkrat
> 
> Deswegen warte ich im Moment auf kühlere Temperaturen zum Kalträuchern.




Hallo Uwe,

der Tino hat das schon richtig gemacht, genauso habe ich Lachsfilet auch schon gemacht und 12 Std. kaltgeräuchert.
Mit einem sehr scharfen, langem Messer schräg in dünne Scheiben schneiden; lecker!
Geht auch mit Lachs- und Meerforelle.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## leopard_afrika (18. August 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

hallo uwe, deine frage ist schon berechtigt, wenn du an kaltgeräucherten lachs denkst. tino hat aber nur eine andere methode, die des beizens, durch das nachträgliche räuchern um eine aromanuance verfeinert. das ziel bestand damit nicht ausschließlich im räuchern. mehrere räuchergänge hätten evtl. sogar zu einem überlagern des geschmackes, der durch das beizen entsteht, führen können.


----------



## aal60 (18. August 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Danke euch Beiden, dann werde ich beim nächste Sonderangebot Lachsseiten zuschlagen.


----------



## sundangler (18. August 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Tino sieht super aus was du gemacht hast. Ich hab das gleiche in nächster Zeit vor nur pinsel ich die Lachshälften noch mit Gin ein.


----------



## aal60 (18. August 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



sundangler schrieb:


> Tino sieht super aus was du gemachst hast. Ich hab das gleiche in nächster Zeit vor nur pinsel ich die Lachshälften noch mit Gin ein.



Ein guter Whisky oder Cognac funktioniert auch.#6


----------



## leopard_afrika (19. August 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

alkis!


----------



## aal60 (19. August 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> alkis!


 
Nein! Zur Desinfektionierung ! |rolleyes


----------



## knutemann (19. August 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



aal60 schrieb:


> Danke euch Beiden, dann werde ich beim nächste Sonderangebot Lachsseiten zuschlagen.



Geht genausogut mit einer normalen etwas größeren Forelle. Gib mal einfach beizen hier in die Suche ein und sie werden geholfen. Ich hab meine ersten Versuche mit normalen Portionsforellen gemacht und die waren ausgezeichnet.


----------



## Kotzi (19. August 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Im Fernsehn habe ich mal ein Rezept ala Caipi Forelle gesehn:

Cachaca ( oder weißer Rum genannt), mit Limettensaft und braunem Zucker
und dann genauso verfahren wie schon gezeigt.
Hab das bisher nur mit etwas größeren Lachsforellen gemacht, da hat das super geschmeckt.


----------



## Tino (19. August 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Danke an alle und ich hoffe das es viele nachmachen.

Denn es schmeckt mehr als ausgezeichnet.

Ich nutze deswegen die etwas natürliche Methode mit den nur 3 Zutaten um den feinen Fischgeschmack zu behalten.

Es gibt einige Rezepte mit Scotch oder Gin,wobei ich aber der Meinung bin, dass diese Aromen sehr stark im Vordergrund zu schmecken sind.
Ich möchte nicht nur ein Stück Wacholderfisch schmecken (nicht böse gemeint)

Ich verzichte auch auf den sogenannten Graved Senf dazu.

Ich möchte ein reines unverfälschtes Produkt essen, dass sehr fein und natürlich belassen wurde und wo ich den eigentlichen Geschmack des Fisches schmecke.

Das ist nur meine Auffassung zu diesem Rezept.


----------



## Tino (19. August 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



aal60 schrieb:


> Nein! Zur Desinfektionierung ! |rolleyes




...vom Fisch oder von dir|supergri


----------



## aal60 (19. August 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Tino schrieb:


> ...vom Fisch oder von dir|supergri



Teils... teils...


----------



## sundangler (19. August 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Tino schrieb:


> Danke an alle und ich hoffe das es viele nachmachen.
> 
> Denn es schmeckt mehr als ausgezeichnet.
> 
> ...




Da gebe ich dir voll kommen Recht. Ich neige aber eher dazu mal was anderes auszuprobieren und Lachs kaltgeräuchert, abgerundet mit Gin haben wir von einem alten Norweger Ehepaar und es schmeckte hervorragend und immer noch intensiv nach "Lachs"


----------



## leopard_afrika (19. August 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

noch 3 wochen, dann gehts über stralsund ins "gelobte land"  egal, was wir fangen, da werden einige "experimente" bei abfallen! ;-)


----------



## Bullov (20. August 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ich brauche mal euren Rat.

Ich plane nächsten Freitag zu Räuchern, und wollte meinen Arbeitskollegen an dem Montag die Forellen mitbringen.

Jetzt zur Frage:

Ich wollte die Forellen auskühlen lassen und dann einschweißen, ist das von der Haltbarkeit ok, sie so lange eingeschweißt im Kühlschrank zu lassen?

Allgemein gefragt, wie lange meint ihr, wäre eine geräucherte eingeschweißte Forelle wohl haltbar?


----------



## aal60 (20. August 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Bullov schrieb:


> Ich brauche mal euren Rat.
> 
> Ich plane nächsten Freitag zu Räuchern, und wollte meinen Arbeitskollegen an dem Montag die Forellen mitbringen.
> 
> ...



Wichtig ist, das die Räucherware wirklich nach dem Räuchern ausgekühlt ist, bevor du den Fisch Vakuum-verschweisst!

Ansonsten werden die allerfeinsten Mikroben gezüchtet und dem Konsumenten eine lebensgefährliche Lebensmittelvergiftung zugeführt.

Ich lasse den Fisch 3-4Std. im Keller auskühlen vor dem Vakummieren. Im Kühlschrank hält er dann bis zu 10-12Tage.

Er läßt sich aber auch vakummiert einfrieren, dann sollte er innerhalb 3 Monate vertilgt werden. Tipp: im Kühlschrank auftauen, dann 20Min bei 40-50°C in den Backofen.

Gutes Gelingen und Viel Spaß. #6 Räucherfisch ist als Gastgeschenk begehrt.


----------



## sprogoe (22. August 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo Bullov,

mit tatkräftiger Unterstützung meines Stiefsohnes ist es mir nun endlich auch gelungen, Diene Dateien zu öffnen.

Ich finde, Du hast hier das wesentlichste und wichtigste aus dem threat kurz und übersichtlich zusammengetragen und man hat alles sehr schön vor Augen, ohne auf Unmengen von Seiten suchen zu müssen.

Ich finde, das ist von den anderen Boardies bislang noch nicht ausreichend gewürdigt worden.

Deshalb sage ich Dir:
Herzlichen Dank für Deine Mühe, Deine Arbeit hat diesen schönen und interessanten threat um einiges bereichert.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## aal60 (22. August 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Da gebe ich Siggi Recht, des wegen ein 

GANZ DICKES PETRI

auch von mir, für deine Arbeit, lieber Bullov. #r


----------



## Tino (23. August 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



sprogoe schrieb:


> Hallo Bullov,
> 
> Ich finde, das ist von den anderen Boardies bislang noch nicht ausreichend gewürdigt worden.
> 
> ...





Recht haste Siggi

#6#6#6 Haste echt fein gemacht,Bullov #6#6#6

auch von mir nochmal ein herzliches Dankeschön


...und wer Recht hat gibt ein aus:q


----------



## sprogoe (23. August 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Tino schrieb:


> Recht haste Siggi
> 
> #6#6#6 Haste echt fein gemacht,Bullov #6#6#6
> 
> ...




Jo Tino,
geht klar, aber dann mußt Du schon zu mir kommen, dann gebe ich Dir soviel aus, wie Du magst.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## ostseethaler (23. August 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Leider hab ich noch nicht die Zeit gefunden diese Dateien runterzuladen.
Trotzdem erstmal vielen Dank von mir für die Arbeit. Ich hatte ja mal die Frage gestellt nach Rezepten für Fleisch räuchern...desshalb ists genau das Richtige für mich.

Aber im Augenblick beißen bei uns in der Oberweser die Aale wie verrückt. Und das auch noch zu einer sehr arbeitnehmerunfreundlichen Zeit. Heißt ab 22 Uhr gehts rund.
War heute nacht auch erst um halb3 im Bett und muss um 6 wieder hoch. Aber hab nun die ganzen Sommermonate drauf gewartet und nix wars. Erst jetzt ...fast im Herbst gehts los|kopfkrat mit den Aalen.

Aber wenn wieder Ruhe eingekehrt ist, dann beschäftige ich mich intensiv damit.
Gruß vom Ostseethaler


----------



## Tino (24. August 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



sprogoe schrieb:


> Jo Tino,
> geht klar, aber dann mußt Du schon zu mir kommen, dann gebe ich Dir soviel aus, wie Du magst.
> 
> Gruß Siggi




Das sagst du nur weil du so weit weg wohnst,du Schlingel.


----------



## sprogoe (24. August 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Tino schrieb:


> Das sagst du nur weil du so weit weg wohnst,du Schlingel.




wieso ich?
*Du* wohnst so weit weg!

Mußt´e Dich bei Deinen Eltern beschweren, Tino.
Wäre aber schön, mal zusammen ein Kölsch zu trinken.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Tino (24. August 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ich trink kein Bier.

...bin doch kein Mädchen...|supergri


----------



## dieteraalland (24. August 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Tino schrieb:


> Das sagst du nur weil du so weit weg wohnst,du Schlingel.


 
das kann ich nicht bestätigen #d.

erstens ist er gastfreundlich #6
und zweitens wohnt er gleich um die ecke 

gruß und allseits stramme leinen dieter


----------



## aal60 (24. August 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Das sieht ja fast so aus, als ob es ein AB-Räuchertreffen werden wird ... . #h

So richtig mit Qualm-Erfahrungsaustausch.


----------



## sprogoe (24. August 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Richtig Dieter
und bei unserem 1. gemeinsamen Kölsch haben wir uns bestimmt nicht wie Mädchen gefühlt.
Vielleicht hat Tino noch gar nicht mitbekommen, daß die Mädchen von heute Wodka trinken; echte Männer trinken Bier!

Und Du Tino,
was löffelst Du Dir dann in Deinem schönen Schwerin so weg, Küstennebel oder so? Brauchst Dich aber jetzt nicht zu outen.
Aber glaube mir, ich würde dafür sorgen, auch Deinen Geschmack zu treffen.

Uwe,
auch wenn Du nicht gleich um die Ecke wohnst, wenn es dazu käme, Du wärst auch dabei.

Es grüßt Euch alle herzlichst Siggi


----------



## leopard_afrika (25. August 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



aal60 schrieb:


> Das sieht ja fast so aus, als ob es ein AB-Räuchertreffen werden wird ... . #h
> 
> So richtig mit Qualm-Erfahrungsaustausch.


oh, oh, das wäre aus dem all zu sehen, wenn halb deutschland mit rauch überzogen wäre ;-)


----------



## Tino (25. August 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



sprogoe schrieb:


> Richtig Dieter
> und bei unserem 1. gemeinsamen Kölsch haben wir uns bestimmt nicht wie Mädchen gefühlt.
> Vielleicht hat Tino noch gar nicht mitbekommen, daß die Mädchen von heute Wodka trinken; echte Männer trinken Bier!
> 
> ...





Hallo Siggi

Ich benetze meine Gourmet-Zunge mit gutem alten Korn oder Wodka.
Wenn der Faktor Zeit und Familie nich wär könnte man echt mal ein Treffen organisieren.



PS: Kölsch ist und war noch nie richtiges Bier!!!


----------



## leopard_afrika (25. August 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

ihr seid ja schon wieder beim alk!


----------



## sprogoe (26. August 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

PS: Kölsch ist und war noch nie richtiges Bier!!![/QUOTE]

Tino, hör auf meinen Rat:

Kölsch wird ärztlich empfohlen!
Es spült die Nieren, macht gute Laune und erhält eine schlanke Figur, wogegen andere Biere nur ne´ dicke Plautze machen. 

Bei Wodka mußt Du schwer aufpassen, macht auf Dauer aggressiv und impotent, frag meine Frau, die kommt aus einem früheren russischen Staat.
Was meinst Du, warum dort die inteligenten Menschen Cognac trinken?


Dirk,

ist doch alles nur spaßig gemeint, aber kleine Belehrungen schaden ja nichts.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Tino (26. August 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



sprogoe schrieb:


> PS: Kölsch ist und war noch nie richtiges Bier!!!



Tino, hör auf meinen Rat:

Kölsch wird ärztlich empfohlen!
Es spült die Nieren, macht gute Laune und erhält eine schlanke Figur, wogegen andere Biere nur ne´ dicke Plautze machen. 

Bei Wodka mußt Du schwer aufpassen, macht auf Dauer aggressiv und impotent, frag meine Frau, 


Hallo Siggi

Woher will *deine* Frau wissen ob ich impotent bin?!|kopfkrat

Hab ich was verpasst...?!?!?!

Seit unendlichen Zeiten fröne ich dem vernichten von besagten Spirituosen damit junge Menschen keinen Mist damit machen!

Vor knapp 2,5 Jahren wurde ich nochmal stolzer Papa einer wunderschönen Tochter.


*Also Leute trinkt Korn oder Wodka!!!!!!*


Finger wech von solch komischen Getränken wie Kölsch,damit schreibt man nur Unsinn wie ihr seht!!!:q


----------



## aal60 (26. August 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ist dat nun nen Alkohol-Tröt   |bla:

_Einem RÄUCHER-Treffen bin ich nicht abgeneigt._

*Wie sieht es aus mit dem Thema: Räuchern.*

Wer hat Erfahrungen mit Brados/ Pfeffermakrelen?

Makrelen werden ja z.Zeit sogar in der Wismarer-Bucht gefangen.


----------



## Tino (26. August 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo Aal 60

Wenn Brados die kaltgeräucherten Matjes sind,dann kann ich das nur bestens empfehlen.

Schmecken einfach nur ULTRAMEGASUPERLECKER!!!!!!!!


----------



## sprogoe (26. August 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Tino schrieb:


> Hallo Aal 60
> 
> Wenn Brados die kaltgeräucherten Matjes sind,dann kann ich das nur bestens empfehlen.
> 
> Schmecken einfach nur ULTRAMEGASUPERLECKER!!!!!!!!




aber nur, wenn man sie mit Kölsch runterspült!

Tino,
das war selbstverständlich nicht persönlich gemeint, aber ab und zu muß man auch mal für etwas Heiterkeit sorgen.
Wodka steht auch bei mir im Kühlschrank, hauptsächlich für Schwiegermutter und Schwager. 
Ich persönlich schlabber dann mein Kölsch und einige Obstler oder Willis dazu.

Aber lassen wir den Quatsch und kehren zum Kern der Sache zurück, wenn also Du oder ein anderer Boardie die Frage von Uwe nach den Brados näher erklären kann, wäre das super, könnte mir vorstellen, das auch mal zu probieren

Gruß Siggi


----------



## leopard_afrika (26. August 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

meine worte zum alk waren nicht belehrend, deswegen mit smileys gespickt, räuchern ohne die notwendige "untermalung" wäre für mich gar nicht möglich ;-)
kölsch ist angemaltes wasser (pis...e)! korn ist gut, den sieht die leber nicht! jedem tierchen sein pläsierchen!  
nachgeräucherter matjes ist *für mich* verfälscht! ( außerdem weiß ich nicht, ob es wirklich gesund ist... zurück zur untermalung! ;-) )
hatte heute fangfrische makrele ohne viel gewese auf dem grill und weiß wieder, warum ich räuchern zwar als mein hobby bezeichne, aber immer noch weiß, das meine geschmacksnerven auch anderes lieben! ;-)
oh gott, hoffentlich finde ich bald nen garten, wo ich räuchern, grillen, braten, kesselgullaschen, spiessbraten... kann! ;-)


----------



## Tino (27. August 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

*Die Matjes sehr gut trocknen!!!*

Dann gut sichern wegen Absturz.Am besten liegend räuchern.

Dann gute 8-10h kalträuchern und feddich.


----------



## dieteraalland (27. August 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Tino schrieb:


> *Die Matjes sehr gut trocknen!!!*
> 
> Dann gut sichern wegen Absturz.Am besten liegend räuchern.
> 
> Dann gute 8-10h kalträuchern und feddich.


 
und daß schmeckt ;+
ich hab sie bisher nur ohne zu räuchern genossen.


----------



## aal60 (27. August 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Tino, danke für das Rezept. 

Übrigens geht dieser Tröt langsam auf den 1000ten Beitrag zu und die 100te Seite.#6


----------



## Case (3. September 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Habe Heute eine passende Forelle gefangen. Geräuchert wird im Tischräucherofen. 

Hat schon mal jemand seine Lake mit Mineralwasser ( Sprudelnd ) angerührt ? Ging mir grad so durch den Kopf #c

Case


----------



## sundangler (3. September 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hmm ich noch nie und würde da drauf auch nie kommen


----------



## Tino (4. September 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



dieteraalland schrieb:


> und daß schmeckt ;+
> ich hab sie bisher nur ohne zu räuchern genossen.





Sie schmecken im Salz noch milder, mit etwas rauchigem dabei.

Perfekt.



probier es aus ,dann biste schlauer...|supergri


----------



## sundangler (4. September 2011)

*gebeizter Lachs*

Wer es kräftig mag nimmt 

2 Lachshälften
100gr grobes Meersalz
70gr brauner Zucker
1 Eßlöffel bunte gemörsete Pfefferkörner
reichlich getrocknete Dillspitzen

Meersalz, Zucker und Pfefferkörner vermischen.

Lachshälfte von Gräten befreien





Wenn die beiden Hälften sauber sind dann werden sie kräftig mit der Gewürzmischung eingerieben. 








Nun beide Hälften kräftig mit Dillspitzen bestreuen.





Dann vorsichtig beide Lachshälften übereinander legen und mit Klarsichtfolie einpacken. Ich hab sie zusätzlich noch einvaakumiert und ab in den Kühlschrank für 48 Stunden.











Nach genau 48 h rausnehmen sehr sorgfälltig abspülen und über Nacht zum trocknen in den Keller.





Danach habe ich sie für 4h kalt geräuchert.








und eben aufgeschnitten und probiert.











Fazit: Beim nächstenmal nehme ich gleichen Anteil Zucker und Salz. Also 70gr Zucker und 70gr Salz. Und ja liebe Freunde. Ich Hornochse habe den Gin vergessen zum einpinseln.


----------



## Raubfischzahn (4. September 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Super Bericht und das Fleisch sieht sowas von lecker aus!#6


----------



## aal60 (4. September 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

@sundangler,sieht sehr gut aus deine Fotoreihe bzw. das Ergebnis.

Ich kenn das Verhältnis  Salz/Zucker  2:1  und den Gin/Cognac/Whiskey 
nicht vergessen. 

War das eine große Lachsforelle?


----------



## sundangler (4. September 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



aal60 schrieb:


> @sundangler,sieht sehr gut aus deine Fotoreihe bzw. das Ergebnis.
> 
> Ich kenn das Verhältnis  Salz/Zucker  2:1  und den Gin/Cognac/Whiskey
> nicht vergessen.
> ...



ja war eine. Schmeckt einfach super! Nur ein ganz kleinen Hauch zuviel Salz.

*P.S. der tausendste Beitrag!! * :vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## sprogoe (4. September 2011)

*AW: gebeizter Lachs*



sundangler schrieb:


> Fazit: Beim nächstenmal nehme ich gleichen Anteil Zucker und Salz. Also 70gr Zucker und 70gr Salz. Und ja liebe Freunde. Ich Hornochse habe den Gin vergessen zum einpinseln.




Wahrscheinlich weil Du Dir vorher den Hals damit eingepinselt hast, Marco.:q
Hat sicher aber auch so schon lecker geschmeckt.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## DJTMichel (5. September 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Marco/sundangler: schön geschrieben und fotografiert #6. Sag mal, hast Du Glücklicher direkt vor der Nase 'nen Gewässer (Foto mit dem Räucherofen)??

Zum Nachmachen fehlt mir leider der Lachs, aber es sind noch über 100 kleine Makrelen in der Truhe. Hat schon mal jemand Bratmakrele anstatt Brathering gemacht und mag kurz was dazu schreiben?


----------



## sundangler (5. September 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ja wir wohnen direkt an einem See. Ca. 20Meter entfernt.


----------



## Tino (5. September 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Sieht einfach Spitze aus,Marco.#6

Vielleicht hast du sie zu lange getrocknet.Dann verliert der Fisch ja auch noch Flüssigkeit, was eine höhere Salzkonzentration nach sich zieht.

Ich trockne 2-3h ,mehr nicht.

Ist nur als Tip gemeint ,Marco!!!


----------



## sundangler (5. September 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Du meinst ich sollte die 100gr Salz beibehalten und nicht solange trocknen?


----------



## ostseethaler (5. September 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Mal ne Frage,
Wann pinselt ihr die Lachshälften mit Gin/Wiskey etc ein??
Genau zu dem Zeitpunkt wenn ihr auch das Salz bzw Zucker drauf streut? Also erst einpinseln und dann Gewürz?

Hab schon oft Lachsfilets kalt geräuchert, aber mit dem Wiskey hab ich mir immer selbst den Knorpel eingespült.:q:q:q

Aber das wollt ich das nächste Mal auf die Lachsfilets probieren.

Mal ne neue Geschmacksrichtung.
Gruß vom Ostseethaler


----------



## sundangler (5. September 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ich hatte eigentlich vor die Hälften nach dem beizen und vor dem räuchern einzupinseln. Keine Ahnung wie es andere handhaben.


----------



## Tino (6. September 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



sundangler schrieb:


> Du meinst ich sollte die 100gr Salz beibehalten und nicht solange trocknen?




Hallo Marco

Ich kann nur aus meiner gemachten Erfahrung sprechen.

Gebeizt werden sie im Verhältnis 2 Teile Salz zu 1 Teil Zucker!

Dann trockne ich sie ca. 2-3 h ,mehr nicht.

Bei mir ist dann nichts zu salzig.


----------



## sundangler (7. September 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ach bin ich glücklich. Hab mir heute einen Mercedes geleistet  :vik:
Jetzt kann die kalte Jahreszeit kommen. #6


----------



## dieteraalland (7. September 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

na ja :,, man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts" #d


----------



## aal60 (7. September 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Glückwunsch zum Mercedes.  #6

Nun müssen noch reichlich goffierte Tüten her.  

Welche Einkaufsquelle bevorzugt Ihr?


----------



## sundangler (7. September 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Nur kaufen bei Allpax.de oder hier


----------



## aal60 (7. September 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ich hatte letztes mal diese Vakuumtüten bestellt, sind vlt. auch preislich interessant. Haben gute Maße um Fisch einzuschweißen.

Preisliste findet Ihr etwas tiefer.


----------



## sundangler (8. September 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ja ist auch nicht schlecht aber die 12m Rolle x 30cm ist noch 35 cent teuer als bei allpax.de
Aber wie gesagt auch nicht schlecht vom Preis dein Link.


----------



## aal60 (8. September 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Interessant sind da die Folienbeutel, Rolle nehme ich nur aus Verlegenheit, wenn die  Beutel aufgebraucht oder wenn ich großen Einzelfisch verpacke. Aber erst muß ich mal wieder was fangen. :g


----------



## sundangler (8. September 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Siehst du und so verschieden sind die Menschen. Ich nehme nur Rollenware.


----------



## Tino (20. September 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo an alle Freunde der qualmenden Zunft.


Hier mal wieder ne Kleinigkeit vom Wochenende.

*Heissgeräucherter gepökelter Schweinenacken*



Gewürzmischung für 2,5kg Nacken

62 gr. Pökelsalz

10 gr.Wacholderbeeren

8 gr. Kümmel

8 gr. schwarzen Pfeffer 

5 gr. rosa Beeren

3 gr. Nelken

2 gr. rotes Chili-Pulver (scharf)

2 Knoblauchzehen

ca. 2 Esslöffel Honig





Die Nacken in Schinkennetze gesteckt dann mit der Gewürzmischung kräftig

einmassieren und einvakumieren.






Nach 3 Wochen habe ich sie rausgeholt, gut abgewaschen und abgetrocknet.
Über Nacht kamen sie in einen Fliegensicheren Raum zum trocknen.

Dann kam der Tag der Tage!!!

Holz bereitgelegt,die Elektronik:q hochgefahren und angeheizt.













...bitte umblättern


----------



## Tino (20. September 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

...weiter gehts

Vor dem anheizen habe ich das Fleischthermometer im Nacken platziert und es auf 70° Kerntemperatur eingestellt.

Geräuchert habe ich das Fleisch bei 100-120° bis das Thermometer piepte.(3,5-4h)

Aus dem Ofen kam *DAS*


----------



## sunny (20. September 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Das würde ich nicht essen #d, sieht ja schlimm aus  :q.

Haste ja wieder fein hinbekommen #6. Tastur kann ich nun zum wiederholten Male wegen Wassereinbrauch (Sabber) auswechseln |uhoh:.


----------



## Wunstorfer (20. September 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

:l Ey, das geht doch nicht... Ich bin doch planmässig immer noch bei den Heringen :q Und ich hab bis morgen auch keine 3 Wochen Zeit. Aber lecker siehts aus. Kriegt man sowas im kleinen Stil auch in einer 0815 Tonne hin?


----------



## Tino (20. September 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Sehr schön Olaf.Dann hol schon mal nen Lappen.

Der Ofen ist völlig Wurst.Klar gehts auch mit nem 0815 Ofen.Was immer das auch sein mag.

Du garst das Teil ja nur in deinem Ofen.Der herrliche Geschmack kommt vom verbrennenden Buchenholz mit Rauch.


----------



## sundangler (20. September 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Tino sieht wieder lecker aus. ich habe nichts anderes erwartet! Setzen 1 !


----------



## Tino (20. September 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Danke Marco.

Das baut auf und setzt wieder neue Ideen frei.:q

Ich hoffe ich bekomme bald meine ''Ware'' aus Norwegen.

Dann gibts was Feines.


----------



## daci7 (20. September 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Oh Gott ... jetz hab ich hier mal vorbeigeschaut ... und ...
wenn ich heut Abend nichts fange, dann RASTE ICH AUS! :q
Man sieht das alles lecker aus!


----------



## FisherMan66 (20. September 2011)

*AW: gebeizter Lachs*



sundangler schrieb:


> Wer es kräftig mag nimmt
> 
> 2 Lachshälften
> 100gr grobes Meersalz
> ...


 
Wow #6 sieht die Konsistenz von dem Fleisch geil aus. Genau so mag ich Lachs bzw. Forellenartige am liebsten. Die Konsistenz, die man zu kaufen bekommt, ist mir einfach zu labberig.
Gebeizt habe ich Lachs schon oft, nur ans Kalträuchern habe ich mich nie rangetraut.
Sieht wirklich lecker aus und nen klasse Bericht war´s obendrein #6


----------



## sundangler (20. September 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Vielen Dank für die Blumen! #6

@Tino

Na nun bin ich ja gespannt was aus dem heiligen Land eintrudelt.


----------



## aal60 (20. September 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Es scheint ja gerade Lachs-Zeit zu sein. Ich habe gestern auch 2 Seiten erstanden. Bei Edeka für knapp 9€/kg für den ganzen Fisch.
Sie ziehen gerade in der Beize im Kühlschrank. Morgen Abend geht es dann in den Kaltrauch. 

Bilder folgen dann demnächst ... .

@sundangler, sieht gut  und auch die anderen Fotos erhöhen die Vorfreude, => @Tino.


----------



## sprogoe (20. September 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo Tino,

den häßlichen Nacken hättest Du gar nicht anschneiden und essen dürfen, den hättest Du sofort zu mir schicken müssen.
Ich hätte freiwillig den Vorkoster gemacht.

Nee echt, sieht verteufelt lecker aus, werde ich auch mal in ähnlicher Form machen, mir ist da letztens eine Idee gekommen, wenn´s so weit ist, wird berichtet.

Nun noch eine Frage an Dich und selbstverständlich an alle Kollegen, die wie Du und ich mit Holz den Ofen beheizen:
ich habe im Februar Buchenholz im Wald gestohlen#6,
es sofort gesägt und gespalten in etwa 20 cm Länge und 2-3 cm Dicke.
Das liegt lose aufgeschüttet auf einem alten, ziemlich zugigem Speicher, was denkst Du bzw. die anderen Kollegen, wie lange es trocknen muß, bevor es im Rächerofen seiner Bestimmung zugeführt wird?

Danke schon jetzt für hilfreiche Antworten.


Gruß Siggi


----------



## sundangler (20. September 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Na Siggi ich denke mindestens 2 Jahre.


----------



## sprogoe (20. September 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



sundangler schrieb:


> Na Siggi ich denke mindestens 2 Jahre.




echt Marko,

denkst Du so lange? Ist ja, wie gesagt, klein aufgespalten.

Habe letztens schon mal einen Leerlauf damit durchgeführt, es brennt schon jetzt ohne viel zu qualmen, aber ich habe das Gefühl, daß noch eine Restfeuchte drin ist, da man noch leise Zischgeräuche hören konnte.

Ich dachte, daß ich vielleicht nächstes Ostern schon die Eier damit räuchern kann.

Danke Dir erstmal für Deine Antwort, könntest schon recht haben, aber es kommen ja eventuell noch mehr Vorschläge.

Werd mich beim hiesigen Forstamt beschweren, wenn die nochmal so frisches Holz im Wald rumschmeißen.


Gruß Siggi


----------



## Reisender (20. September 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Also, ich muß ja sagen, das der Fred Geschlossen gehört...das ist ja schon nahe an Tastatur/PC SCHÄDLICH....:m

Selbst ich wurde nach all den Bildern schon leicht unruhig !!|bigeyes

Nun ja, ich gebe auch meins dazu....man hatte mich gefragt, ob ich mal zum Geburtstag Räuchern könnte. |wavey: Klar, sowas ist ja schnell gemacht....:vik:


Als ich dann nach geschlagenden 7 Stunden fertig war, sagte ich mir, nur noch gegen einen Kasten Bier und mindestends 1000 Küsse des Geburtstags-Kindes.....:q

40 Forellen und 8 Kilo Aale.....:k:k

Nun mal die Bilder:


----------



## Reisender (20. September 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Kann man denn auch Räuchern ??
Denn der hat mich immer beobachtet....:vik: :vik:


----------



## leopard_afrika (20. September 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

na klar kann man den auch räuchern!
zum ersten posting: wir brauchen noch das bild des geburtstagskindes, sonst können wir nicht entscheiden, ob 1000 küsse reichen! ;-)


----------



## aal60 (20. September 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> na klar kann man den auch räuchern!
> zum ersten posting: wir brauchen noch das bild des geburtstagskindes, sonst können wir nicht entscheiden, ob 1000 küsse reichen! ;-)



Leo, der ist gut#6

Waren ja reichlich Schlangen :vik:. Und die Bauchlappen sind auch schön weit geöffnet + top Farbe. 
Gut gelungen Reisender ! #6


----------



## leopard_afrika (20. September 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

na schliesslich wollen wir doch nicht, das hier jemand die "preise" versaut. oder? ;-)


----------



## sundangler (20. September 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



sprogoe schrieb:


> echt Marko,
> 
> denkst Du so lange? Ist ja, wie gesagt, klein aufgespalten.
> 
> ...



Stimmt Siggi. Hatte ich überlesen. Wenn sie so klein gespalten sind dann müßte locker ein halbes Jahr reichen.


----------



## leopard_afrika (20. September 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

na na marko, machs dem siggi nicht so einfach! ;-) 
ist wie alles beim räuchern immer noch von mehreren dingen abhängig, z. b. :
- wie lange vorher geschlagen/ umgefallen
- wie lange vorher evtl. schon totholz
- mit oder ohne rinde, denn unter der rinde hält sich feuchtigkeit länger
- wie beim trocknen durchlüftet
- wurde das holz währenddessen umgeschichtet
... ;-)


----------



## Reisender (20. September 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> na klar kann man den auch räuchern!
> zum ersten posting: wir brauchen noch das bild des geburtstagskindes, sonst können wir nicht entscheiden, ob 1000 küsse reichen! ;-)




Das ist gut, ich warte noch bis er ganz groß ist !! :vik: Denn der Knabe ist ja erst 2 Jahre alt...#6

Ich kann kein Foto einstellen, denn Sie ist meine Krankenschwester und somit habe ich Schweigepflicht !! |wavey:

Ich darf aber sagen, das Sie 1000 Küsse wert ist...:m :m

Wer einem ne Mettwurst ans Krankenbett bringt, ist schon ein Engel !! :k :k :k :k :k :k


----------



## leopard_afrika (20. September 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

dein 1. satz: wo is eigentlich der ferkelfahnder? 
ich kann froh sein, wenn ich ein "paar" küsse bekomme und duuu? gleich 1000! 
mettwurst ans krankenbett? naaa ja, bei magenschmerzen?


----------



## Reisender (20. September 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> dein 1. satz: wo is eigentlich der ferkelfahnder?
> ich kann froh sein, wenn ich ein "paar" küsse bekomme und duuu? gleich 1000!
> mettwurst ans krankenbett? naaa ja, bei magenschmerzen?



Unter uns...ich bin seit 2 Wochen Rentner und somit ein Klasse Typ :vik: :vik:


----------



## sprogoe (20. September 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> dein 1. satz: wo is eigentlich der ferkelfahnder?
> ich kann froh sein, wenn ich ein "paar" küsse bekomme und duuu? gleich 1000!
> mettwurst ans krankenbett? naaa ja, bei magenschmerzen?




Hi Dirk,

gönn ihm doch den Spaß bei dem Einsatz; 40 Forellen und 8 Kilo Aale.

Was ist denn mit Dir, ich denke, Du bist in Norge?

Gruß Siggi


----------



## leopard_afrika (21. September 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

moin siggi,
seit sonntag nacht zurück aus norge, im gepäck auch ein paar makrelen, seelachs und knurrhahn zum räuchern. ;-)


----------



## Tino (21. September 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo Sundangler

Mit viel Glück ,bekomme ich *ganze Dornhaie!!!*

:vik: Das wird ein Festessen :vik:


----------



## Tino (21. September 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



sprogoe schrieb:


> Hallo Tino,
> 
> den häßlichen Nacken hättest Du gar nicht anschneiden und essen dürfen, den hättest Du sofort zu mir schicken müssen.
> Ich hätte freiwillig den Vorkoster gemacht.
> ...




Hallo Siggi

Stimmt, die beiden Nacken waren sooo hässlich ,dass ich mich nicht blamieren wollte und sie selbst essen musste.

Zum Holz sage ich nur: ausprobieren!!!

Zu Ostern kannste allemal deine Eier damit einlullen!!!


----------



## aal60 (21. September 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Nach 2 Tagen beizen sind die beiden Lachsseiten nun im Rauch. Die Farbe und Konsistenz stimmt schon mal,







Der neue Sparbrand ist im Einsatz.






Die Temperatur steigt auch nicht über Nacht.






Und qualmen tut es auch....






Bin ich gespannt auf morgen früh ....


----------



## sprogoe (22. September 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> moin siggi,
> seit sonntag nacht zurück aus norge, im gepäck auch ein paar makrelen, seelachs und knurrhahn zum räuchern. ;-)




Dirk,

wenn ich mich recht erinnere, müßtest Du zwischenzeitlich in Norge auch Geburtstag gefeiert haben.
Wenn das so ist, möchte ich Dir heirmit noch nachträglich die besten Glückwünsche übermitteln.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## aal60 (22. September 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Dirk, dann auch *Herzlichen Glückwunsch* von mir. #6


----------



## leopard_afrika (22. September 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

danke jungs


----------



## sunny (22. September 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



aal60 schrieb:


> Bin ich gespannt auf morgen früh ....



Hast du nicht was vergessen ? Wo sind die Bilders von heute morgen?



@leo
Auch von mir alles Gute nachträglich #6.


----------



## aal60 (22. September 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



sunny schrieb:


> Hast du nicht was vergessen ? Wo sind die Bilders von heute morgen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Da der "Sparbrand" von gestern Abend 19.15Uhr bis Heute Morgen 5.40Uhr nur ca. 60% des Räuchermehls verkohlt hat, habe ich mich entschlossen es weiter qualmen zulassen.

Fotos gibt es dann heute Abend.


----------



## sunny (22. September 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Na gut, dass will ich mal gelten lassen |supergri.

Muss ja noch mal ne Frage fragen |supergri: Warum ist beim Sparbrand die eine Frontseite senkrecht und die andere leicht angeschrägt? Packt man da nen kleines brennendes Stück Holz drunter, um den Sparbrand in Gang zu bringen?


----------



## aal60 (22. September 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Der Sparbrand hat nun bis nach Mittag gequalmt. 

Um 17.00 Uhr habe ich die Lachsseiten aus dem Ofen genommen.






Platz genug hatten sie ja.






Die Farbe passt auch.






Und das Räuchermehl ist sauber verbrannt. #6

@ Sunny, die Schräge und das waagerechte Blech, sollten
dafür sein, um ein Teelicht zur Entzündung darauf zustellen.

Hatte diesmal Stück Eierpappe und Lötlampe zur Entzündung benutzt.

Heute Abend wird die Geschmacksprobe durchgeführt.


----------



## sundangler (22. September 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ich war heute fleißig. Bei uns gab es Schweineschulter (Bug) für 2,99€. Da mußte ich zuschlagen denn in den nächsten Tagen mach ich was ganz leckeres zum erstenmal. Lasst euch überraschen. Hier schon mal kurzes Video vom vakkumieren heute.


----------



## sprogoe (22. September 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Uwe,

ab in den Müllschlucker damit und bei uns bin ich der Müllschlucker.

Sieht sehr gut aus.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## leopard_afrika (22. September 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

oh, oh, uwe, alles i.o. ?


----------



## aal60 (22. September 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



sprogoe schrieb:


> Uwe,
> 
> ab in den Müllschlucker damit und bei uns bin ich der Müllschlucker.
> 
> ...



Und schmeckt auch noch ... . Echt lecker. :vik:

Erschreckend ist nur, dass der Schwund vom ganzen Fisch (ausgenommen 3,8kg) ca. 1700g (Kopf, Gräten, Flossen, Flüssigkeit) sind. 
Jede Seite wiegt etwas mehr als 1kg.

Nun versteh ich auch die Preise in den Feinkostläden. 

Siggi, danke für die Blumen.

@sundangler Ich will mich noch für deinen Tipp des Sparbrandes bedanken.  Meine Konstruktion funktioniert wohl ganz gut.


----------



## sundangler (22. September 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Kein Problem. Ist doch fein wenn man sich untereinander austauscht.


----------



## HD4ever (23. September 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Moinsen !
hat jemand eigendlich schon mal versucht in ner *Grilltonne* auch zu räuchern ? 
sollte doch eigendlich genau wie bei nem TRO machbar sein |kopfkrat
wäre für unterwegs halt superpraktisch wenn man sowhl ne Wurst oä als auch mal nen Fischi zubereiten könnte :m


----------



## leopard_afrika (23. September 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

moin jörg, dürfte das gleiche sein, wie räuchern im kugelgrill, dafür gibts ja nen tröt. einziges problem: ich seh bei der grilltonne serienmäßig keine öffnung zum regulieren, selbst beim tro hast du ja das loch am griff. und im unterschied zum tro heizt du ja wie beim kugelgrill "innen" und dazu brauchst du, wenn schon nicht getrennt, dann kombiniert zu- und abluft.


----------



## HD4ever (23. September 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

jo .. .das ist klar - sind auch vorhanden - seitlich zumindest
ich habe *dieses Modell* mit den Löchern oben/unten 
hab so ein Grill allerdings auch schon mit kleinen Schiebern gesehen welche zum räuchern sicherlich besser wären.
glaub ich muß das einfach mal testen - werd ja sehen was dann bei rauskommt


----------



## The fishwhisperer (28. September 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo,

ich lese sehr gern bei euch mit und räuchere auch sehr gern. 
Ich habe schon sehr viel gelesen über Kalträuchern und würde es sehr gern mal selbst testen.

ich habe diesen Ofen. http://www.smokiofen.de/Raeucherofe...7_u496_zb0d0af8b-69ad-497b-8b11-8d87eb6f7f46/

kann man mit diesen Ofen auch Kalträuchern und was hat es mit den Sparbrand auf sich.

Sorry wenn meine Fragen etwas komisch klingen,bin aber im Kalträuchern Anfänger.

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## Tino (28. September 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Der Ofen is Prima.#6

Sparbrand in die Suchfunktion und lesen lesen lesen 

Wurde schon x mal erklärt.

Bitte nicht böse sein|wavey:


----------



## sundangler (28. September 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Z.b. diesen Sparbrand bei mir kaufen, #6 Sägespäne einfüllen, anzünden und das Ding räuchert von alleine vor sich hin. :vik:


----------



## aal60 (28. September 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo Fishwisperer, ein Sparbrand dient dazu nur das Räuchermehl zu verglimmen, ohne offene Flamme / Hitze. Dadurch entsteht Kaltrauch. Die Temperatur ist weit unterhalb der Eiweiß-Gerinnung. Es wird das Fleisch nicht gegart.

Der Sparbrand ist ein U-Profil in dem das Mehl während mehrerer Std. immer weiter verkohlt. 

Smoky ist ein guter Hersteller, aber da die Rauchkammer getrennt ist müsstes Du zum Kalträuchern einen Sparbrand oder Schale /Blech mit dem Eäuchermehl unterhalb des Tropfbleches aufstellen. Ich glaube aber nicht das genügend Luftzufuhr für das dauerhafte verglimmen vorhanden ist.
Deswegen vertreibt Smoky einen externen Raucherzeuger, bei dem aber ein Loch in die Wand geschnitten werden muß.


----------



## The fishwhisperer (28. September 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

danke euch für die Antworten #6. 

Könnt Ihr ein Buch empfehlen wo ich als Anfänger was lernen kann, wo drin steht was ich räuchern kann und wie bzw. einlegen kann.

Wenn man das so gesehen hat was ihr alles räuchert bekommt man echt Lust es selbst mal zu testen.

Der Sparbrand kommt mit in die Räucherkammer rein, nicht darunter in die Feuerstelle. Liege ich da richtig.


----------



## The fishwhisperer (28. September 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

jetzt haben sich unsere Beiträge überschnitten.

Das mit dem Zusatz für Kalträuchern von Smoki ist nicht schlecht, nur ich möchte eigentlich nicht meinen Ofen zerschneiden.


----------



## aal60 (28. September 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Der Sparbrand unseres Sundanglers ist top und eigentlich für den Preis nicht selbst herzustellen. #6

Ich kann folgendes Buch wirklich empfehlen. 
Rehborn, ... "Das Räuchern von Fischen"

es gibt auch ein Buch im Kosmos-Verlag.


----------



## The fishwhisperer (28. September 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



sundangler schrieb:


> Z.b. diesen Sparbrand bei mir kaufen, #6 Sägespäne einfüllen, anzünden und das Ding räuchert von alleine vor sich hin. :vik:


 
Hallo, ich würde gern einen Sparbrand bei Dir bestellen. Nur meine Frage ist ob der Zug ausreicht das die Glut glimmt. Ich möchte kein Loch in den Ofen schneiden. Oder reicht es schon aus wenn man 3-4 kleine Löcher in die Tür bohrt.


----------



## sundangler (28. September 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ein besseres Buch als dieser Thread gibt es nicht :m:m
Hier Beitrag 947 und 948 da lade dir mal die zusammengefaßte super PDF Datei runter und du hast die bestens Tips für lau. Alles andere wegen dem Sparbrand machen wir per PN. Schreibe mich diesbezüglich nochmal an.


----------



## aal60 (28. September 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Runde Drehscheibe ca. D= 150 bis 200mm mit 4 Löchern a 30mm und deckungsgleiche Löcher in die grosse Tür einbauen.
Mit einem Drehgriff kannst Du dann die Öffnung einstellen.

Ich hoffe der Link funktioniert. Da siehst Du einige Fotos.

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## The fishwhisperer (28. September 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



sundangler schrieb:


> Ein besseres Buch als dieser Thread gibt es nicht :m:m
> Hier Beitrag 947 und 948 da lade dir mal die zusammengefaßte super PDF Datei runter und du hast die bestens Tips für lau. Alles andere wegen dem Sparbrand machen wir per PN. Schreibe mich diesbezüglich nochmal an.


 

ich habe mir mal die Beiträge ausgedruckt und ich muß sagen #6. Ich brauche jetzt ganz schnell so einen Sparbrand :vik:.

Ich danke euch für eure Hilfe #6.


----------



## aal60 (28. September 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Na dann, Viel Spaß beim Stöbern, Qualmen, und berichten.#6

Bitte mit Fotos.


----------



## The fishwhisperer (28. September 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



aal60 schrieb:


> Na dann, Viel Spaß beim Stöbern, Qualmen, und berichten.#6
> 
> Bitte mit Fotos.


 
Ich werde euch auf alle Fälle berichten.
Ich schätze aber ich werde noch ein paar Fragen an euch haben


----------



## aal60 (28. September 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Dafür gibt es doch den Tröt .... :m


----------



## sundangler (29. September 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

So heute war ich fleißig. Mann ist das ein Gefummel. Hab zum erstenmal *Pfefferbeißer* gemacht. Video habe ich dazu gedreht  zeig ich aber erst wenn ich die Dinger geräuchert habe.Hängen jetzt im Keller eine Nacht zum trocknen.

2,5kg Magere Schweineschulter (Bug)
1kg Schweinebauch ohne Schwarte
70gr NPS
7gr geschrottener Pfeffer
7gr gemahlener Pfeffer
3gr Muskat

Schafssaitlinge 18/20

Alles wolfen, ich habe in dem Falle durch die 5mm Scheibe gewolft, dann alles mit den Gewürzen vermischen und ab damit in den Darm. Ist echt Fummellei den Darm auf die Tülle von meinem Wurstfüller zu bekommen.

Video folgt


----------



## aal60 (29. September 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Marco, kann man welche bei Dir bestellen? 
Das Rohprodukt sieht gut aus. #6

An die fleischigen Sachen habe ich mich noch nicht getraut.
Obwohl mein Vater schon Schinken veredelt hat.

Vlt. sollte ich mal zuerst Räucherspeck probieren. Deine Berichten insperieren.

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## Reisender (29. September 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

@sundangler


Meinst du, das eine Nacht reicht zum trocknen ;+ ;+ ;+

Ich habe eine Freundin, die hat Jahre Geräuchert und das auch Kalt.....ich werde die mal ausqwetschen, mal sehen was die mir noch so sagen kann. Die hat sogar einen eigenen Schinkenboden unter dem Dach einer Scheune...da werde ich auch mal versuchen rein zu schauen. Und natürlich Bilder machen....wenn ich was weiß, werde ich es hier mal Posten....


----------



## The fishwhisperer (29. September 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hi,

ich habe von einen Freund erfahren das er Makrelen räuchert. Habt ihr schonmal Makrele geräuchert und wie war das Ergebniss.


----------



## sundangler (30. September 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Reisender schrieb:


> @sundangler
> 
> 
> Meinst du, das eine Nacht reicht zum trocknen ;+ ;+ ;+
> ...




Es hängt immer davon ab wie hoch die Luftfeuchte an dem Ort ist, wo das Fleisch/Wurst reift. Ich habe im Keller eine relative niedrige Luftfeuchte. So ca 56%. Somit trocknen sie schneller leider. Ich war eben im Keller und es sieht gut aus. Mal sehen wie sie sich heute Abend anfassen. Gff haue ich sie heute Nacht bereits in den Räucherschrank. Ansonsten morgen.

LG


----------



## FisherMan66 (30. September 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



sundangler schrieb:


> Es hängt immer davon ab wie hoch die Luftfeuchte an dem Ort ist, wo das Fleisch/Wurst reift. Ich habe im Keller eine relative niedrige Luftfeuchte. So ca 56%. Somit trocknen sie schneller leider. Ich war eben im Keller und es sieht gut aus. Mal sehen wie sie sich heute Abend anfassen. Gff haue ich sie heute Nacht bereits in den Räucherschrank. Ansonsten morgen.
> 
> LG


 
Mein Kumpel ist Fleischermeister, der macht diese Schinkenwürstchen auch sehr oft. Sind sau-lecker.
Bei Ihm trocknen sie über Nacht im Schlachthaus und gehen am nächsten Tag in den Buchen-Rauch.

Schmecken besonders gut, wenn sie noch "rauch-warm" sind.
Aktuell macht er sehr viele von den Teilen für Jäger, die ihm ihre Wildschweine zur Verarbeitung bringen. Heissa sind die lecker.

Zieh sie Dir nach dem Räuchern ins Vakuum - sie schmecken dann noch sehr lange sehr lecker.

Deine Rohware auf dem Gestell sieht richtig gut aus.


----------



## sundangler (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

so, die Pfefferbeißer habe ich doch 48h nun im Keller zum trocknen gehabt. Ich hatte doch mehr Luftfeuchte im Keller als letztes Jahr. Habe sie eben gerade in den Ofen gehängt damit sie 10h kalträuchern können.


----------



## FisherMan66 (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



FisherMan66 schrieb:


> .......Bei Ihm trocknen sie über Nacht im Schlachthaus und gehen am nächsten Tag in den Buchen-Rauch.......
> 
> .



Habe mich noch mal bei ihm erkundigt.
Aktuell trocknet er sie gar nicht vorher. Sie kommen direkt, noch nass in den Kaltrauch.

Er sagt, dass bevor man sie vakuumiert oder ähnliches, sie am besten im Kühlhaus, bzw, Kühlschrank durchkühlen lässt.
Die Saitlinge werden durch das Räuchern sehr trocken und sind dann leicht porös, so dass sie beim Verpacken dazu neigen, sehr schnell zu brechen.
Durch das Kühlen ziehen die Saitlinge wieder etwas Feuchtigkeit und erhalten so ihre Elastizität zurück.


----------



## DJTMichel (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



The fishwhisperer schrieb:


> ...Habt ihr schonmal Makrele geräuchert und wie war das Ergebniss.


 
Moin fishwhisperer,

klaro - haben wir doch weit über einhundert ohne Kopf und natürlich sauber ausgenommen aus Norge mitgebracht .
Auf die Schnelle, ohne Vorbereitung geht das bei mir so: 
_der gerade aufgetaute Fisch wird innen und außen gut mit Salz und Pfeffer eingerieben, auf den Haken gespießt und bis der Ofen auf Temperatur gebracht wurde, irgendwo hingehangen._
_ Also Ofen mit kleinen Holzstäbchen auf etwa 70°C bringen und die Fische hineinhängen. Unsere Makrelen sind in ihrer jetzigen Form nicht länger als 30cm, nach etwa 20Min streue ich zur Rauchentwicklung Hobelspähne auf die Glut. Den Rauch lasse ich dann mindestens 10Min wirken, eher länger. Wenn ich meine Angelrutengriffe aus Holz drechsele, fallen naturgemäß immer Spähne an und die lassen sich gut zum Räuchern nutzen._
_Ich habe mir ein Thermomether in den Deckel der Räuchertonne gemacht und damit kann man gerade in der 30Min "heißen Phase", also wärend der die Fische gegart werden, die Temperatur gut im Griff halten._

Die beschriebene Methode liefert auf die Schnelle ordentliche Ergebnisse, allerdings wird sich ein richtiges Einlegen in Lake mit entsprechender ausgeklügelter Würzung usw. immer auszahlen und das hier Beschriebene um Längen toppen. Aber wenn es mal schnell gehen soll :vik:?! Laßt es Euch schmecken und experimentiert ruhig auch mal selber :m. 

@sundangler: schaut gut aus, wie alles von Dir #6.


----------



## sundangler (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Was soll ich sagen. Ich bin begeistert und habe jetzt schon wieder unzählige Bestellungen entgegen nehmen müssen. Die Pfefferbeißer schmecken einfach super. Habe ich selten das die Gewürze so perfekt passen! Einfach super. Vom Trocknungsgrad super! Die werde ich im kommenden Winter auf jedenfall öfter machen! *Video folgt!* #6


----------



## The fishwhisperer (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hi,

danke für die Tipps für das Makrelen räuchern. Leider habe ich für das Räuchern am Wochenende keine Makrelen mehr bekommen und der Verkäufer meinte das Dorade sehr gut schmecken soll geräuchert, nun gut dann testen wir halt die einmal und ich muß sagen die ist richtig lecker.







@sundangler:

deine Würste sehen ja richtig lecker aus #6.


----------



## sundangler (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Viel Spaß mit dem Video. Und klick


----------



## The fishwhisperer (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



sundangler schrieb:


> Viel Spaß mit dem Video. Und klick


 

Klasse gemacht #6


----------



## aal60 (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

@Sundangler,

hast Du fein gemacht, deine  Gerätschaften gehen ja auch schon in den semiprofessionellen Bereich, Marco. #6

Freue mich schon auf weitere Beiträge von Dir. |good:


----------



## Tino (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo Rauchfreunde

Am Wochenende gabs was feines aus meinem Ofen.

6 herrliche Barsche und ein halber 18 Pf. wurden geräuchert.

Sind leider nur Handy-Fotos


----------



## sundangler (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Super Barsche Tino!


----------



## Tino (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo Marco

Die waren aber nicht selbst geangelt.

Ich war in Wismar in der alten Fischhalle.

Die gibt es dort für 4€ das kilo,aber nicht ausgenommen was mich überhaupt nicht stört.
Für den Preis ,der echt lächerlich ist,sind das echt geile Barsche gewesen.

Marco,du hast doch noch meine Adresse?

Du willst doch nicht alle von diesen Würsten selber essen!?!?!?|evil::q


Dem Doradenräucherer einen fetten Daumen mein Bester.#6
Die kommen beim nächsten Mal mit in den Ofen.


----------



## sundangler (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ja hab ich noch. Würste sind fast alle weg aber ich schick dir noch 2.


----------



## Tino (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Super Marco!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Wenn sie mir schmecken ,kann ich dann welche bei dir bestellen???

...wehe nicht


----------



## sundangler (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Na klar. Kann dich doch nicht verhungern sehen :vik:


----------



## Tino (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Klasse Marco!!!


----------



## sprogoe (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hier mal ein interessantes Preis / Leistungsverhältnis für Vakuumierungsfolien, zudem noch Versandkostenfrei:http://www.ebay.de/itm/60-METER-Vak...3?pt=Metzgereiausstattung&hash=item5ae0e8b605

Gruß Siggi


----------



## sundangler (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

jo hab mal verglichen und für preiswert empfunden! #6


----------



## aal60 (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Meine Tüten sind heute auch gekommen, am Sonntag bestellt und heute schon da:

300 Stück  20 x 40 cm
100 Stück  15 x 30 cm
100 Stück  25 x 35 cm für insgesamt knapp 56€ inkl, Versand. #6 Dort werde ich dann wohl weiterhin bestellen. 

Demnächst ist dann wieder Großkampftag.


----------



## The fishwhisperer (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo,

ich habe was gelesen über Rote Beeren. Kann mich jemand einmal aufklären was das ist und für was die gut sind.


----------



## sundangler (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Genau kann ich es dir nicht sagen aber sicher ist, das sie fälschlicherweise in Deutschland als Roter Pfeffer oft verwechselt werden. Sie sind überhauptnicht scharf, eher würzig aromatisch. Ich nehme sie immer für Schinkenherstellung. Du bekommst sie in kleinen Gläsern im REAL oder Famila und und und. Eben halt im gut sortierten Fachhandel.


----------



## The fishwhisperer (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hi Marco,

vielen Dank für deine Antwort #6. Die Tage sind gezählt und bald geht es los mit dem ersten Versuchsschinken bin echt ´gespannt wie das ausgeht :q


----------



## Paxcom (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo liebe Gemeinde,


1. Kann ich Aal und Forelle zusammen räuchern?

2. Wie lange muss ich welche Phase räuchern? (Garphase...)

3. Wann mache ich das Rächermehl bei der elektr. Heizung hinein? Nach der Garphase?

4. Bei welcher Phase brauche ich welche Temp.?

5. Wieviel Räuchermehl muss ich in die Schüssel tun, welche ich auf die elektr. Heizstäben stelle?

Danke.

PS: Habe leider keine Zeit den ganzen Tread durch zu lesesn, bitte seht es mir nach.


----------



## sundangler (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

1. ja
2. kommt immer auf die Größe des Fisches an.
3. ja, hab zwar keine elektrische Heizung aber ich liege glaube richtig.
4. garen ca. 80-100° Grad und räuchern um die 60°Grad
5. keine Ahnung. Probiere es doch aus. Der Boden muß sicherlich bedeckt sein. Einfach ausprobieren.


----------



## Paxcom (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort. Sehr geholfen hat.

Bei mehr Zeit werde ich wohl mal den ganzen Tread durcharbeiten.


Danke


----------



## The fishwhisperer (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo,

ich habe im Gefrierschrank noch Wildschwein und wollte fragen ob man Gefrorenes auch zum Schinken machen nehmen kann.


----------



## sundangler (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Klar, nur taue bitte das Fleisch langsam auf. Lege es am besten in den Kühlschrank.


----------



## The fishwhisperer (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hi Marko,

danke für deine Antwort. Ich habe von einen Freund gehört ( ist Metzger) das man gefrorenes Fleisch nicht nehmen sollte für die Schinkenherstellung. Wenn du aber sagst das man das nehmen kann wird es schon stimmen.


----------



## sundangler (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Naja ich bin kein Metzger. Sicherlich ist frisches Fleisch immer besser aber sicher brauchst du dein gefrorenes Fleisch nicht weg werfen. Mach dir mal keinen Kopp


----------



## leopard_afrika (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

mein wildschweinschinken letztes jahr war von gefrorenem fleisch und fantastisch! wüßte auch nicht wirklich, welchen grund es geben sollte, das nicht zu tun, langsam auftauen und gut durchbrennen.
das einzige wäre fleisch mit gefriebrand, also zerstörtem fleischgewebe, dort gibt es größere "hohlräume,in denen sich große flüssigkeitsmengen ansammeln, die auch schwerer raus gehen. ;-)


----------



## kaipiranja (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Morgen,

sämtliche Wildschinken die ich gemacht habe waren vorher tiefgefrostet...alle top geworden.

Gruß, Kai


----------



## sundangler (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Heute gab es bei uns im Angebot Jungschweinrücken für 4,99€ das Kilo. Habe mir gleich ein 1,5kg schönes Stück gesichert wo raus ich wieder den leckeren *Karreespeck* mache. 

Für 1,5kg nahm ich

42gr NPS
4gr Koriander
4gr Pfeffer geschrotet
3gr Rosa Beeren
4gr Traubenzucker
1gr Ascorbinsäure
1gr Ascorbat

Vakuum verpackt und ab in den Kühlschrank für ca 10 Tage.

*Meine Wintersasion 2011/12 ist somit eröffnet! *:m


----------



## Klaus-a. (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo zusammen,immer wieder tolle Berichte hier.

Ich möchte mein Räucher Ofen auch zum Kalt räuchern einsetzten.
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit einen Adapter,also ich möchte einen zusatzt zu meinen Ofen bauen und den  rauch extra zu führen.

Hier ein Bild von meinen Ofen.


----------



## leopard_afrika (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

@klaus-a.
warum willst du das machen? du brauchst doch nur deinen gasbrenner aus deinem feuerloch nehmen und dort rein, ein ganz klein wenig erhöht nen sparbrand mit späne reinstellen. dein sparbrand hätte dann wahrscheinlich genug zug, damit er vor sich hin glimmt und smoked. die heizung brauchst du ja beim kalträuchern nicht. und bei großen minusgraden und einem absinken der ofeninnnentemperatur unter 4-5 °c mach ich zusätzlich noch ein ganz kleines feuer aus abgesplitterten holzspanstücken vom holzhacken, das reichte im letzten winter bei minus 10- 12° c zu einer ofentemperatur von 12- 18°c dicke aus.


----------



## dieteraalland (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



sundangler schrieb:


> Heute gab es bei uns im Angebot Jungschweinrücken für 4,99€ das Kilo. Habe mir gleich ein 1,5kg schönes Stück gesichert wo raus ich wieder den leckeren *Karreespeck* mache.
> 
> Für 1,5kg nahm ich
> 
> ...


 
recht hast du #6, bei den winteraussichten( obstschwämme, eichelmast) sollte man vorräte anlegen und sich ne speckschicht zulegen |supergri


----------



## Klaus-a. (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Und woher bekomme ich solch ein Sparbrand ?


----------



## sundangler (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

z.b. bei mir  
schau mal bitte


----------



## kaipiranja (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Klaus-a. schrieb:


> Und woher bekomme ich solch ein Sparbrand ?



wenn du es selber bauen möchtest...hier noch eine Bauanleitung für Sparbrand - Baukosten ca. 5€.

http://www.grillsportverein.de/forum/eigenbauten/sparbrand-bauen-20-min-100620.html

Gruß, KAI


----------



## sprogoe (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



sundangler schrieb:


> *Meine Wintersasion 2011/12 ist somit eröffnet! *:m
> 
> 
> Hey Marco,
> ...


----------



## The fishwhisperer (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hi,

eure Schinken sehen ja richtig gut aus. Wenn alles gut geht bekomme ich morgen auch mein Fleisch und dann kann ich endlich pökeln |supergri. 
Jetzt brauche ich nur noch meinen Sparbrand und dann geht es los.


----------



## The fishwhisperer (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo,

heute war es endlich soweit und ich habe mich ans einlegen gemacht und jetzt heißt es warten,warten und noch mal warten.







und so sehen sie fertig gewürzt und eingeschweißt aus


----------



## sundangler (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Na das sieht doch traumhaft aus. Jetzt nur noch hoffen das die Sparbrände endlich fertig werden.


----------



## sprogoe (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Mein lieber Mann, Rene´,

da hat Dich ja ein mächtiger Appetit beschlichen.

Viel Erfolg wünscht Dir Siggi


----------



## Klaus-a. (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Jetzt habe ich noch mal eine frage,woher bezieht ihr Nitritpökelsalz,Ascorbinsäure usw.


----------



## leopard_afrika (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

hier in kassel habe ich das glück, einen gewürzladen gefunden zu haben, ansonsten hab ich aber schon beim metzger was bekommen.


----------



## sundangler (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Klaus-a. schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich noch mal eine frage,woher bezieht ihr Nitritpökelsalz,Ascorbinsäure usw.




Ich bestelle immer bei www.hausschlachtbedarf.de
Die sind schneller als die Polizei erlaubt


----------



## Klaus-a. (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



sundangler schrieb:


> Ich bestelle immer bei www.hausschlachtbedarf.de
> Die sind schneller als die Polizei erlaubt



Danke ,da habe ich auch geschaut,ich habe dort keine Ascorbinsäure, Ascorbat gesehen.Oder habe ich was übersehen?


----------



## sundangler (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Klick mich #6:vik:


----------



## Klaus-a. (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Boah seit ihr schnell,danke sehr..#6


----------



## leopard_afrika (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

nur beim ... und beim räuchern lassen wir uns zeit ;-)


----------



## The fishwhisperer (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



sprogoe schrieb:


> Mein lieber Mann, Rene´,
> 
> da hat Dich ja ein mächtiger Appetit beschlichen.
> 
> Viel Erfolg wünscht Dir Siggi


 
Hi Siggi,

wenn man das so sieht muß ich dir recht geben. Aber bei eine Preis von 2,15 Euro pro Kilo bin ich schwach geworden :q.


----------



## Klaus-a. (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> @klaus-a.
> warum willst du das machen? du brauchst doch nur deinen gasbrenner aus deinem feuerloch nehmen und dort rein, ein ganz klein wenig erhöht nen sparbrand mit späne reinstellen. dein sparbrand hätte dann wahrscheinlich genug zug, damit er vor sich hin glimmt und smoked. die heizung brauchst du ja beim kalträuchern nicht. und bei großen minusgraden und einem absinken der ofeninnnentemperatur unter 4-5 °c mach ich zusätzlich noch ein ganz kleines feuer aus abgesplitterten holzspanstücken vom holzhacken, das reichte im letzten winter bei minus 10- 12° c zu einer ofentemperatur von 12- 18°c dicke aus.



So Sparbrand habe ich gestern gebaut und ausgetestet,alles super,jetzt wird bald auch Schinken geräuchert.|supergri


----------



## Reisender (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

????????????  Ich habe die letzten Wochenden ca. je 5 Kilo Aal in den Rauch gehängt und habe da ein kleines Probelm.  Und zwar sind die Schwänze der Aale Platt bis auf die Gräte. Etwas 1-3 cm am Schwanzende.  Ich stehe nun fragend davor und überlege warum !!!!!!  Kann es sein, das die Aale 1 Woche eingefrohren waren ?? Oder weil es die Zeit momentan ist, wo sie sich auf den Weg ins ?? machen und all ihre Fettreserven anders Verteilen ??  Ich Räucher nun ja schon sehr lange, aber sowas habe ich noch nie gehabt. Und nun schon das zweite mal ....   Hitze und alles mache ich wie immer..... Momentan stehe ich echt auf dem Schlauch....der geschmack und das aussehen der Aale sind wie immer...  Kann mir da einer etwas zu sagen ??


----------



## Klaus-a. (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

So heute habe ich frischen Lachs gebeizt.

Und hier meine Rezeptur:
Lachsfilet gebeizt
Für ca. 1 kg frischen Fisch:
1 Bund Dill
½ Bund Petersilie	
20 Korianderkörner
10 Pfefferköner
10 Wachholderbeeren
2 EL Essig
50ml Olivenöl
30gr. Meersalz
5 gr. Zucker

Und jetzt lasse ich es 4 Tage in den Vacuumbeutel


----------



## The fishwhisperer (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo,

ich hätte auch mal eine Frage.

Ich habe ja am Mittwoch mein Fleisch eingelegt zum Pökeln ( Luftdicht verschweißt) und nun ist die Frage ob sich und wieviel Flüssigkeit sich bilden tut. 
Ich drehe und massiere sie jeden Tag und wie ich gesehen habe ist sehr wenig Flüssigkeit in den Beutel. Was noch wichtig ist ich habe 28 g pro Kilo genommen.

Und wie ist es mit der Pökeldauer. Ich habe gelesen pro 1 cm/ einen Tag. Das größte Stück ist 23 cm lang also 23 Tage #t. Ist es schlimm wenn die kleineren Stücke genau so lang pökeln.

Und nun zur letzten Frage.

Wie ist das mit der Temperatur beim Kalträuchern, man ließt überall das die Temperatur nicht über 25 Grad steigen darf aber unter welcher Temperatur darf sie im Ofen nicht fallen.
Ich denke wenn man im Winter räuchert kann es schon sein das im Ofen gerade mal 5 Grad sind und idt das schlecht oder gut.

Das sind nun drei Fragen und ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen #6.


----------



## leopard_afrika (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

die sich bildende flüssigkeit ist ja abhängig von der flüssigkeit, die vorher im fleisch ist. also fast egal, es bildet sich kein "zusätzliches " wasser. genau wie beim einlegen in lake beim heißräuchern, es findet ein austausch bis zum "ausgleich" statt.
temperaturmäßig habe ich ja noch nicht den "absoluten" erfahrungswert, aber kalträuchern würde ich bei temperaturen oberhalb der kühlschranktemperatur durchführen. deshalb habe ich mit ganz kleinen spanfeuern im letzten winter temperaturen zwischen 15- 22° angestrebt. könnte mir vorstellen, daß beim belassen der ofeninnentemperatur bei minusgraden aussen und temps im innern von gerade mal 5° im inneren die poren zu klein geöffnet sind, um den rauch genug aufzunehmen.


----------



## The fishwhisperer (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo Dirk,

danke für deine Antwort #6.


----------



## Klaus-a. (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo Leute, heute habe ich meine bestellte Ware für das Pökeln bekommen...freude.

Jetzt bräuchte ich mal ein paar Grundrezepte zum Pökeln-Trockenpökeln für Schinken.....Würde mich über Info freuen.

Danke


----------



## sundangler (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Nichts für ungut aber das steht hier alles im Thread |kopfkrat


----------



## aal60 (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Am letzten Freitag Morgen habe ich meine Forellen aus dem Eisfach zum Auftauen genommen.  Gleichzeitig tauten eine weitere Anzahl Rainbows bei meinem Angelkollegen  auf. Am Abend dürften sie in der Lake ein letztes Bad nehmen.

Geplant war ein Durchgang mit reichlich Forellen und der 2. Durchlauf mit den Makrelen eines anderen Angelkollegen. 

Er räucherte das erste Mal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ; ich sollte einwenig Hilfestellung geben. Das Wetter war ja gut, so hatten wir eine 
Menge Spaß .


Nachdem die Forellen es geschafft hatten und mit Hilfe der  Norwegen-Angler aus dem Ofen geholt wurden, kam das Sammelsurium (schon  vorgetrocknet) in den warmen Ofen. 

Mit flachen Feuer habe ich dann die Gartemperatur um 100°C für ca. 15 Min. gehalten, um danach auf ca. 75°C abzusenken. 
Leider ist uns eine große Makrele und ein kleiner Dorsch abgefallen. Nach einer halben Std. habe ich dann das Buchenmehl 
auf  die Glut gefüllt und den Rauchabzug geschlossen und noch gut 1 Std. den  Fisch vergoldet. Der Absturz wurde geschmacklich getestet und für gut  befunden. Auch das Probefilet entsprach meinen Vorstellungen.

Fische wuedwn dann verpackt und alles wieder klar Schiff gemacht.


----------



## sundangler (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Alter Wahnsinn! Sieht super aus und ihr hattet bestimmt viel Spaß


----------



## spaniac (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

mahlzeit zusammen,

habe heute mal wieder etwas geräuchert, nur habe ich das gefühl, dass die fische zuviel rauch bekommen (geht das überhaupt?).

Folgendes Setup:

- Smoki Räucherschrank mit Gasbrenner (http://www.smokiofen.de/Raeucherofe...9_u496_z6226470f-91d3-4c12-8be2-54b6ce986876/)

- Buchenspäne (habe schon sehr fein und sehr grob probiert)

Folgender Ablauf:

- Filets und Fische über Nacht eingelegt, 45min bei halboffener Tür getrocknet
- 30min bei ca. 80° gegart
- 60min geräuchert. Dabei erstmal ca. 3 Hände voll Späne und später eine weitere Hand voll nachgelegt, genommen.

Der Fisch schmeckt sehr gut, jedoch ist der Geschmack sehr räucherig, die Filets sind sehr dunkel und z.B. mit industriell hergestellter Ware nicht zu vergleichen. Muss ich einfach weniger Späne nehmen oder die Späne schichten, so dass sie weniger schnell abbrennt? Meistens sind die 3 Hände voll nach 30min weg...

Danke für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## sundangler (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Sind die Späne absolut trocken?


----------



## AAlfänger (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Moin,moin
ich bin im Moment etwas ratlos! Ich habe gestern 2 schöne Makrelen die ich noch eingefroren hatte wie üblich in Salzlake gelegt und dann anschließend gestern geräuchert! Gegart bei ca. 80 Grad und dann 2 Std. Rauch von Buchenspänen. Bloß diesmal sehen die Makrelen etwas blaß aus, nicht so wie sonst! Schmecken tun sie so wie immer, sehr Lecker aber wiegesagt die Farbe!

Gruß Jürgen;+


----------



## leopard_afrika (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

hast du fotos?


----------



## AAlfänger (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> hast du fotos?


Jetzt hast du mich aber erwischt! Ich versuch das einfach mal


----------



## leopard_afrika (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

gleichmäßig blass, da scheiden also schon mal "berührungsstellen" aus.
hast du die fische vorher gut abgetrocknet? sonst könnte ein wasserfilm auf der haut das eindringen des rauches von dorther behindern (wenn kaum ruß da ist, nimmt die feuchtigkeit auch keinen auf), da die raucharomen aber trotzdem über die bauchlappen eindringt, schmecken die fische aber wie immer.
in wie weit die qualität der späne selbst die farbe eher ins blasse beeinflussen kann, weiß ich nicht, zu dunkel wohl aber eher. ;-)
ich nehme zum räuchern meist ein gemisch aus buchen- und erlenspäne, deswegen sind bei mir die fische eher rotbraun.


----------



## AAlfänger (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo,
Da ich auch Überzeugter Holzräucherer bin, verstehe ich das auch nicht so richtig! Alles war wie sonst auch immer, bloß die Farbe! Ich nehm immer Buchenholzscheite, mittlerweile 4 Jahre abgelagert,dazu etwas Erlenholz und nachher Buchenspäne. Allerdings habe ich die Makrelen diesmal nicht 12 Stunden in der Lake gehabt, sondern nur 6 Std. bei höherer Konzentration des Salzes!

gruß Jürgen


----------



## leopard_afrika (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

das salz hat aber nichts mit der farbe zu tun. hak`s als wohlschmeckende erfahrung ab, zum hellen fisch noch ein dunkles bierchen gesellt, das passt dann schon ;-)


----------



## leopard_afrika (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

oder warte, wir machens mit se...istischem anglerlatein.
das waren männliche makrelen, die färben sich ihr schuppenkleid nicht so schnell und oft um! :vik: :g :q


----------



## AAlfänger (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> oder warte, wir machens mit se...istischem anglerlatein.
> das waren männliche makrelen, die färben sich ihr schuppenkleid nicht so schnell und oft um! :vik: :g :q


Dann denke ich mal so, das wir die gleiche These vertreten, das wir Männer es nicht so mit der Eitelkeit haben wie unser Gegenpart!!!!!!!!! Das mit dem Bier warauch eine gute Idee,und wenn ich jetzt beim Essen das Licht ausmache, sollte alles passen.
Ich hatte gerade noch ein Stk. Gouda rumliegen,das habe eben in den Schrank gehangen und meinen Sparbrand entfacht. Mal sehen, was das wird! Irgenwie muß einem doch Elend werden!#h:vik:#6
Gruß Jürgen


----------



## leopard_afrika (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

so`n sparbrand kann ja auch sein gutes haben, man muß ab und an "uuuuunbedingt" davor sitzen und aufpassen, daß die qualität dabei auch wirklich gut wird. und egal, ob fisch, fleisch oder käse, alles "muß" unbedingt mit bier gepflegt werden! :vik:


----------



## sundangler (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

So heute war ich fleißig und habe Salamis gemacht. es sollen  luftgetrocknete werden. Mein Kumpel der geholfen hat, hatte nur wenig  Zeit und deswegen ging es ein bißchen hektisch ab. Deswegen nur ein Paar  Bilder. Insgesamt haben wi 6kg verarbeitet.

*Luftgetrocknete Salami

*je Kg Fleisch

10gr NPS
10gr normales Kochsalz
4gr weißer Pfeffer
0,5 g Muskat gemahlen
0,5gr Starterkulturen für Rohwurst

Nun hängen sie für 2 Tage zum durchbrennen im Reifeschrank bei ca 80%  rLF und 18° Grad. Dann sollen sie in eine 6-8%ige Salzlake für 5 Tage.  Salzlake wird von einer Aquariumheizung dann bei 20° Grad gehalten. Nach  den 5 Tagen kommen sie zum Kumpel in den Schuppen da er bessere  Umgebungstemperaturen hat als ich hier. Vorher werden sie noch einmal  kaltgeräuchert. Bilder werden folgen.


----------



## AAlfänger (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Die Ergebnisse von Sundangler sind nicht zu toppen! Aber nachdem ich heute einen Rest vom Gouda in den Schrank gehangen habe und dann mit Sparbrand 7 Std. geräuchert habe kann ich bloß sagen:Einfach Super! Man muß also vielmehr wagen beim Räuchern. Und da findet man hier genau die richtigen Anregungen!
Gruß AAlfänger


----------



## sundangler (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Na warten wirs ab bis ein Paar Wochen vergangen sind. Ich mußte heute einen Metzgermeister anrufen und ihn nochmal um Rat fragen. Die Salamis müssen unmittelbar nach dem füllen in die Salzlake. Somit liegen sie jetzt in Salzlake für die nächsten 5 Tage. Dann werde ich sie 48h trocknen und dann räuchern.


----------



## spaniac (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



sundangler schrieb:


> Sind die Späne absolut trocken?



eigentlich schon, liegen komplett trocken in nem zugeklebten sack im gartenhaus.

evtl ist der fisch zu nass?


----------



## sundangler (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ja sicher kann es daran auch liegen. Die müssen eine pergamentartige Haut haben und der Ofen von innen kein Kondenswasser aufweisen was schnell passiert bei kaltem Wetter.


----------



## Klaus-a. (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

So dann will ich euch auch mal den Mund wässerig machen.:q
Hier ein paar Bilder vom meinen ersten Kalträuchern von einen Stück Lachs und ich bin super zufrieden.


----------



## leopard_afrika (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

da kannst du wohl auch zufrieden sein, schmeckt`s so gut, wie`s aussieht?


----------



## sundangler (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

sieht gut aus aber 30° sind zuviel.


----------



## Klaus-a. (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



sundangler schrieb:


> sieht gut aus aber 30° sind zuviel.



Es war auch nicht immer auf 30 Grat,aber ich habe gelesen es soll nicht über 30 Grat sein.Was nun?
Geschmack ist ausgezeichnet.


----------



## sundangler (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Wenn es dir geschmeckt hat ist doch super #6
War es nicht zu trocken?


----------



## Klaus-a. (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



sundangler schrieb:


> Wenn es dir geschmeckt hat ist doch super #6
> War es nicht zu trocken?



Trocken ein wenig ja,aber ich habe leider kein vergleich bzw. weiß ja nicht genau wie die Beschaffenheit sein soll.


----------



## Tino (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Die Beschaffenheit von meinem kaltgeräucherten Graved Lachs
ist ähnlich die des Lachsschinkens.

Leicht elastisch dazu ne leicht saftige Restfeuchte.

Ich mach meinen sogar über nacht im Sommer,aber um die Temperatur hab ich mich nicht geschert.
Lag aber nie bei den 30°.

Warum wurde denn dein Ofen so ''warm''?


----------



## sprogoe (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Moin zusammen,

zunächst eine Frage an Tino.

Ich habe mir nochmal Deinen heißgeräucherten Schweinenacken angeschaut, den Du im Beitrag 1018 vorgestellt hast.
Du hast zum Pökeln; genau wie zum Kalträuchern von Fleisch; NPS verwendet.
Ich habe aber mal gehört, daß Nitrit sich beim Erhitzen in Nitrat umwandelt und gesundheitsschädlich sein soll.
Was weißt Du darüber und könnte man in dem Fall nicht auch normales Speisesalz nehmen?

Da ich in Kürze; wie bereits angekündigt; ebenfalls etwas Besonderes Fleisch / Heißräuchern will, habe ich mir ein Fleischthermometer angeschafft und wie Ihr mich kennt, natürlich wieder zum Geizpreis. (Armer Rentner).
Dieses ist ein Digitales zum Einstecken und kostet auf ebay beim deutschen Händler 12,90 + Versand.
Genau das gleiche in China bestellt, mit PayPal bezahlt und nach 8 Tagen erhalten.
Kosten: 1,99 € + 1,99 € für Versand per Luftpostbrief.
Funktioniert einwandfrei.

Gruß Siggi

Habe doch das Foto vergessen, kommt im nächsten Beitrag.


----------



## sprogoe (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hier das Foto:


----------



## sundangler (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Nein also ich bin der Meinung das du auch normales Kochsalz nehmen kannst.

Mein Karreespeck hat nun 12 Tage gepökelt und geht nun 2 Tage in den Kühli zum durchbrennen. Danach wird kaltgeräuchert mehrere Durchgänge und dann soll er reifen.


----------



## Tino (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



sprogoe schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> zunächst eine Frage an Tino.
> 
> ...




Hallo Siggi

Natürlich kannst du auch normales Salz nehmen.
Ich nehm es nur wegen der schönen roten Farbe und in was es sich umwandelt oder umwandeln kann ist mir ehrlich gesagt,völlig Ladde.

Wenn ich danach gehen würde ,Siggi,müsste ich all meine Lebensmittel selbst herstellen um gesung zu leben.
Dann dürfte ich in der Satdt nicht mehr atmen und so weiter.

Da ich auch nicht jeden das Zeug esse,denke ich, dass 1-3 mal im Jahr zum überleben unbedenklich sind.:q


Willst oder musst du immer den geheizten Ofen aufmachen um die Temperatur vom Thermometer ablesen zu können?

PS: nen Link wo man das Thermometer eventuell bestellen kann wäre nett Siggi.

Andere müssen auch sparen du Pfennigfuchser


----------



## sprogoe (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Tino,

das habe ich mir inzwischen auch überlegt und das Fleisch so eingepökelt, wie Du es gemacht hast, allerdings die Nelken weggelassen, die mag ich nicht und stattdessen etwas Koriander verwendet.
Es gibt ja auch heißgegarte Wurst- und Fleischprodukte, in denen auch NPS verwendet wird.

Das Thermometer kann man nicht im Ofen belassen, da das Gehäuse ja aus Kunststoff ist.
Da ich aber weiß, daß der ganze Vorgang 3,5 - 4 Std. dauert, werde ich es das erste Mal nach ca. 3 Std. einstechen. Die Messung dauert nicht lange, wenn man sparen will, muß man diese kleine Unannehmlichkeit in Kauf nehmen.

Hier der Link zu diesem Thermometer:http://www.ebay.de/itm/Fleisch-Gril...eräte_KleingeräteKüche_PM&hash=item3f0616eaf3

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Tino (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Wenn dein Fleisch schon über deiner veranschlagten Temperatur ist,wird der ganze Mist furztrocken.
Meine Zeiten bezogen sich auf ein 2,5 kg Nacken,ist dein Fleisch kleiner gart das in einer ganz anderen Zeit.

...und gespart haste da garnüscht,wenn dein Fleisch versaut ist!!!

nie am falschen Ende sparen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sundangler (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Wer hat mir die letzten Tage Geld überwiesen für einen Sparbrand?


----------



## Tino (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ich nicht,dass weiß ich genau.

Ich hab nix zum überweisen...


----------



## sprogoe (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

wenn´s keiner braucht, hier meine Bankverbindung:
........................
........................
........................

Gruß Siggi


----------



## spaniac (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Habe nochmal ein Foto vom Lachssteak gemacht. Ist die dunklere Farbe ein klares Anzeichen für Wasser im Ofen bzw. zu nasse Fische?



sundangler schrieb:


> Ja sicher kann es daran auch liegen. Die müssen eine pergamentartige Haut haben und der Ofen von innen kein Kondenswasser aufweisen was schnell passiert bei kaltem Wetter.


----------



## Tino (1. November 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Der sieht doch garnicht so schlecht aus.
Wenn du schon selbst Feuchtigkeit am Fisch oder im Ofen vermutest,achte beim nächsten Mal einfach verstärkt drauf.

Den Ofen gut 10 Minuten vorheizen,dann ist er ''trocken'' wenn du Fisch reinhängst.

Das meiste Kondenswasser entsteht wenn er hochgeheizt wird.

Die Raumfeuchtigkeit kondensiert durch die Hitze an den Wänden.

Da muss man dann eine gewisse Zeit den Ofen gut durchheizen ,damit das Kondenswasser sich verpieseln kann.


----------



## sundangler (1. November 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Heute sind genau 5 Tage rum und die Salamis sind schön durchrötet. Nun sollen sie 2 Tage trocknen und dann will ich sie 1 oder 2 mal räuchern bevor sie in den Schuppen gehängt werden können.


----------



## aal60 (1. November 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Marco, die sehen wieder gut aus!  Bin schon auf den Anschnitt gespannt und auf deinen Geschmacktest.


----------



## spaniac (1. November 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Tino schrieb:


> Der sieht doch garnicht so schlecht aus.
> Wenn du schon selbst Feuchtigkeit am Fisch oder im Ofen vermutest,achte beim nächsten Mal einfach verstärkt drauf.
> 
> Den Ofen gut 10 Minuten vorheizen,dann ist er ''trocken'' wenn du Fisch reinhängst.
> ...



Danke für den Hinweis.

Hatte es immer so gehandhabt dass ich die Ware in den kalten Ofen gehangen habe und dann mit offener Tür getrocknet habe bei voll aufgedrehtem Gasbrenner.

Andere vorschläge?/tipps zu trocknen? Ohne Ware den Ofen zu und vorheizen? Ware ausserhalb des Ofens trocknen?


----------



## sundangler (2. November 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Na klar machen doch viele!


----------



## Tino (2. November 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



spaniac schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis.
> 
> Hatte es immer so gehandhabt dass ich die Ware in den kalten Ofen gehangen habe und dann mit offener Tür getrocknet habe bei voll aufgedrehtem Gasbrenner.
> 
> Andere vorschläge?/tipps zu trocknen? Ohne Ware den Ofen zu und vorheizen? Ware ausserhalb des Ofens trocknen?




Keine Ursache aber habe ich nicht schon beschrieben ,dass du den Ofen erst gut durchheizen musst *BEVOR* der Fisch reinkommt?!?!
Ausserhalb trockne ich immer meinen Fisch bevor er in den Ofen kommt.
Ist die Haut papiertrocken kann er rein.


Hallo Marco

Ich drück dir die Daumen bei deinen leckeren Salamis.Bald bin ich wieder zu hause ,dann gehts auch endlich bei mir los.


----------



## sundangler (3. November 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Nun hängen sie im Rauch. Mal sehen was drauß wird.


----------



## xonnel (5. November 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo !

Der Thread hier ist echt eine Goldgrube an Infos, ein dickes Kompliment an alle Beteiligten !

Ich habe bislang "nur" meine selbst gefangenen Fisch geräuchert, d.h. Aal, Makrele, Hering und Heilbutt.

Nun will ich es aber auch einmal mit Fleisch und Kalträuchern versuchen. 
Passender Ofen und ein Sparbrand sind vorhanden, der Sparbrand ist getestet und glimmt circa 13h durch. NPS, Gewürze usw. habe ich bei http://www.hausschlachtebedarf.de bestellt. 

Ich möchte gerne Gänsebrust räuchern, hat das schon mal jemand versucht ?


----------



## aal60 (6. November 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

@xonnel,  Marco hat da wohl die meiste Erfahrung.

Ich nehme an das Du mit den Gänsebrüste im Prinzip genauso verfahren kannst, wie er es ab Beitrag 474 beschrieben hat. #6

Gewürze der Gewichtsmenge anpassen.


----------



## jogibaer1996 (6. November 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Moin,
habe grade gesehen, dass 1kg NPS beim Hausschlachterbedarf 1€ kostet.
Ich weiß ja nicht, ob es bei Euch die Metro in der Nähe gibt (Großhandel), aber bei uns in Aachen kostet dort ein 25kg Sack NPS wesentlich weniger Geld ! Den genauen Preis weiß ich nicht mehr, aber ich meine, der lag bei etwa 8 € oder so. Aber ich frage noch mal jemanden, der das noch genau weiß 

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## sprogoe (6. November 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



sundangler schrieb:


> Nun hängen sie im Rauch. Mal sehen was drauß wird.




Ess das bloß nicht Marco, 
wenn´s fertig ist, an mich schicken, Adresse kann ich Dir per PN bekannt geben.#d

Gutes Gelingen!!!
(Und guten Appetit):c

Gruß Siggi


----------



## FisherMan66 (7. November 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



jogibaer1996 schrieb:


> Moin,
> habe grade gesehen, dass 1kg NPS beim Hausschlachterbedarf 1€ kostet.
> Ich weiß ja nicht, ob es bei Euch die Metro in der Nähe gibt (Großhandel), aber bei uns in Aachen kostet dort ein 25kg Sack NPS wesentlich weniger Geld ! Den genauen Preis weiß ich nicht mehr, aber ich meine, der lag bei etwa 8 € oder so. Aber ich frage noch mal jemanden, der das noch genau weiß
> 
> ...


 
Alles gut und schön, aber was willst Du mit nem halben Zentner Pökelsalz?
Betreibst Du einen fleischverarbeitenden Großbetrieb?


----------



## sundangler (7. November 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



aal60 schrieb:


> @xonnel,  Marco hat da wohl die meiste Erfahrung.
> 
> Ich nehme an das Du mit den Gänsebrüste im Prinzip genauso verfahren kannst, wie er es ab Beitrag 474 beschrieben hat. #6
> 
> Gewürze der Gewichtsmenge anpassen.



Hmm das mit den Gänsebrüsten ist sone Sache. Die wurden damals bei mir nix. Ich vermute wegen dem Rosmarinzweig. Ein Bekannter von salz die einfach mit normlen Kochsalz ein und läßt
die 2 Tage so liegen. Dann wäscht er sie ab, trocknet sie und hängt sie rein zum räuchern. Er räuchert aber nicht kalt oder heiß sondern warm glaube ich. Muß ich ihn nochmal fragen.


----------



## fruechtl74 (7. November 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hi Sundangler,

Sparbrand schon unterwegs???????????

Bis denne.......Nico#h


----------



## sundangler (7. November 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Nein leider noch nicht. Die Kack Firma kommt nicht in die Puschen. Wenn die bestellten fertig sind, werde ich mich von der Firma verabschieden. Aber nicht im Guten


----------



## aal60 (7. November 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Marco, dann bist Du mir auch nicht mehr böse, dass ich meinen selbst gebaut habe. Ist aber leider nicht aus ganz VA.

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## Tino (7. November 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ich habe meinen aus 2 mm Lochblech von einem Schlosser für nen Sixer in unserer Firma bauen lassen.
Bis der durchgerostet ist bin ich tot.:q


----------



## sundangler (8. November 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Wäre nur schön gewesen wenn du Bescheid gesagt hättest. Aber egal.


----------



## leopard_afrika (8. November 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

was ist hier eigentlich los, gibts keine zwischenergebnisfotos marco? ;-)


----------



## sundangler (8. November 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Salami´s hängen seit Samstag Vormittag beim Kumpel im Schuppen. Bin gespannt wie sie werden. Da sollen sie jetzt erstmal 3 Wochen hängen. Sehen zumindest sehr gut schon aus.

[url=http://www.fotos-hochladen.net]
	

[/URL]


----------



## aal60 (8. November 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Wir benötigen die Geruchs-Webside.

Marco, sehen gut aus !#6


----------



## sundangler (9. November 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ich habe auf der allerersten Seite im ersten Beitrag einen Link mit eingefügt. Grundlagen der Wurstherstellung!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jogibaer1996 (9. November 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



FisherMan66 schrieb:


> Alles gut und schön, aber was willst Du mit nem halben Zentner Pökelsalz?
> Betreibst Du einen fleischverarbeitenden Großbetrieb?



Ich sowieso nicht  Aber wenn ich hier so sehe, wie oft und viel Ihr räuchert...  

@ Marco: sieht echt geil aus!!

Grüße
Jonas


----------



## xonnel (9. November 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Marco, ich hab für nächsten Montag zwei Gänsebrüste vorbestellt.
Falls Du keine andere Info bekommst, werde ich nach diesem Rezpet verfahren.
http://www.gourmet-blog.de/gaensebrust-geraeucherte-gaensebrust-zu-weihnachten-rezept/


----------



## sundangler (9. November 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Phra mach mal und dann aber bitte unbedingt berichten und mit Fodos!


----------



## AAlfänger (13. November 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe mir auch so einen Sparbrand gebaut, wie Sundangler ihn vertreibt! Meiner ist allerdings nur aus Alu und damit nicht so edel! Bei vollständiger Füllung raucht das Teil 24 Std. Nun habe ich 4 Hähnchenbrüste in 10% Pökellake gelegt für 3 Tage und wollte mal wissen, wie lange die noch durchbrennen müssen? Anschließend wollte ich sie dann 3 mal 12 Std kalträuchern!;+|kopfkrat

MFG Jürgen


----------



## sundangler (13. November 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Nach dem pökeln reichen 48h aus zum durchbrennen


----------



## AAlfänger (13. November 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort! Dann will ich mal versuchen, ob das Ergebniss ähnlich gut wird, wie die Sachen die
du so räucherst. Goudakäse habe ich neulich geräuchert, der war einfach super!

MFG Jürgen#h


----------



## AAlfänger (16. November 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

ichglaube, ich habe ein Problem! ich habe die Hänchenbrüste ca. 600g mit 10% Lake 3 Tage gepökelt und danach noch 11/2 Tage durchbrennen lassen. Nun habe ich heute nach dem 2. Räucherdurchgang mal probiert und festgestellt, das sie total versalzen sind. Nun meine Frage, ob ich noch etwas retten kann, oder ob alles für die Tonne ist?

Gruß Jürgen:c;+


----------



## sundangler (16. November 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Moment! Hast du die in eine 10%tige Salzlake gehauen? Aus Wasser und Salz? Wenn ja warum? Wenn du sie jetzt schon einmal geräuchert hast kannst sie in die Tonne werfen. Ansonsten hättest du sie noch wässern können. Aber warum Salzlake und nicht einfach trockengepökelt?


----------



## AAlfänger (16. November 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

ich habe ein Rezept aus dem Internet für Gänsebrüste einfach umgewandelt! War wohl verkehrt#q Jetzt meine Frage, wie ich sie hätte trocken pökeln müssen?

Gruß Jürgen#c


----------



## sundangler (16. November 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Gänsefleisch ist doch völlig anders als Hähnchenfleisch. Einfach das Rezept nehmen von Tino!


----------



## leopard_afrika (16. November 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

hallo jürgen, nicht alles, was das internet schreibt, ist richtig, aber auch nicht alles falsch! ;-) sieh dir z.b. meine postings zum konzentrationsaustausch an. vor allem das, was ich von meinem opa und onkel gelernt habe, wie die ihre laken herstellten und wie ich das nachvollzog. sie haben ihre laken ohne jede waage hergestellt. so lange salz mit wasser gemischt, bis das "schweppesgesicht" entstand. also bis die lake ekelgefühle hervorrief. dann noch wieder verdünnt und gut war es. dann findet der konzentrationsaustausch zwischen innen und außen bis zum konzentrationsgleichstand statt. danach passiert nichts mehr. dabei hat die lake einen stand von ca. 6- 7%, nach dem ausgleich also max. knapp 6%. dabei ist es fast egal, ob es sich um fisch, fleisch oder geflügel handelt, nur die ausgleichgeschwindigkeit ändert sich, da die porenzwischenräume unterschiedlich sind.
beim "trockenpökeln" reibst du das räuchergut mit salz ein und wartest nicht auf vollständigen ausgleich, das bedeutet aber keinen gleichmäßigen austausch. du wirst in der oberflächlichen struktur einen höheren salzgehalt als tiefer im gewebe haben, ws sich beim durchbrennen dann noch relativiert. da das normale gebrauchsverhalten aber mehrere schichten verwendet, wirst du das kaum merken, es sei denn du schneidest das gut in flache gewebescheiben parallel zur oberfläche. dabei würde die oberfläche salziger schmecken als das innere. deswegen bevorzuge ich immer die lake, aber eben max. mit 7%, nur bei salzwasserfischen nehme ich 5-6%, da ich diese nicht zusätzlich in süßwasser lange wässere und damit etwas salzgehalt im gewebe ist.


----------



## leopard_afrika (16. November 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

das gleiche gilt übrigens für die temperaturen beim garprozess. ich kenne einige internetanleitungen, die fürs fischräuchern gartemperaturen von knapp 120°c empfehlen. dabei sollte man sich aber eben anschauen, welche struktur das zu räuchernde fleisch hat, beim fisch will ich es schonend erhalten, was soll also das explosive sieden des wassers dabei, deshalb eben die gartemps von 80- 90°c, um schonend mit dem gewebe umzugehen, bei fleisch und geflügel möchte man das gewebe etwas "aufweichen/ mürben", dabei helfen dann eben temperaturen 120- 140°.


----------



## AAlfänger (16. November 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Erstmal vielen Dank für eure schnellen Antworten, wie gesagt mit Fische räuchern habe ich keine Probleme! Aber das mit dem Fleisch war mein erster Versuch.
Das Rezept von Tino hört sich gut an. Das werde ich denn mal probieren und dann berichten!

Gruß Jürgen#h


----------



## sprogoe (20. November 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Abend zusammen,

wie vor einiger Zeit bereits angekündigt, habe ich heute einmal heißgegartes Fleisch im Räucherofen zubereitet, wie es wohl hier noch nicht vorgestellt wurde.

Ich habe mir im russischen Supermarkt (Mixmarkt) in Köln-Porz eine ca. 2,6 kg schwere Scheibe "Schweinebein" gekauft.
Also eine ca. 6 cm dicke Scheibe aus einem rohen Schinken geschnitten, mit Schwarte und Knochen.
Diesen nach dem Rezept von Tino; im Beitrag 1018 vorgestellt; eingepökelt und vakuumiert 3 Wochen im Kühlschrank reifen lassen. Die Nelken habe ich weggelassen, weil ich die nicht mag, stattdessen etwas Koriander verwendet.
(Die Vakuumierung habe ich übrigens immer noch mit dem von einigen belächelten Billigvakuumierer für 10.- € vorgenommen).
Heute dann im Räucherofen bei Temperaturen zwischen 100 - 130 Grad über 4:15 Stunden gegart. 
Das Ergebnis war recht lecker und zu Kartoffelpürre und Sauerkraut ein perfektes Essen, wenn auch das Fleisch an den Schnittflächen etwas dunkel geworden war.
Es war dem Kasseler ähnlich, allerdings wesentlich würziger.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## sundangler (20. November 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Das hört sich nach vollem Erfolg an! Sieht lecker aus!


----------



## The fishwhisperer (20. November 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hi Sundangler,

ist das mit dem Sparbrand jetzt endgültig vorbei oder kann man noch Hoffnung haben.


----------



## sundangler (20. November 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ich dachte du wolltest keinen mehr weil du dein Geld wieder haben wolltest. Alle anderen haben mittlerweile ihren bereits bzw noch auf den Postweg. Einen habe ich noch aber der ist schon wieder reserviert. Jetzt müssen sich erst wieder ein paar Leute finden. Nun komms aber. Ich habe mehr bezahlen müssen beim Hersteller als letztes Jahr. Angeblich ist der Materialpreis gestiegen. Die nächsten Brände werden nicht mehr 45 kosten sondern 50.


----------



## The fishwhisperer (20. November 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



sundangler schrieb:


> Ich dachte du wolltest keinen mehr weil du dein Geld wieder haben wolltest. Alle anderen haben mittlerweile ihren bereits bzw noch auf den Postweg. Einen habe ich noch aber der ist schon wieder reserviert. Jetzt müssen sich erst wieder ein paar Leute finden. Nun komms aber. Ich habe mehr bezahlen müssen beim Hersteller als letztes Jahr. Angeblich ist der Materialpreis gestiegen. Die nächsten Brände werden nicht mehr 45 kosten sondern 50.


 
Ich verstehe die Welt jetzt nicht, du hast zu mir gesagt das der Sparbrand nicht lieferbar ist und du mir das Geld zurück überweisen tust.

Das hast du mir am 28.10 geschrieben:

Tut mir leid mit dem Sparbrand aber das ist mir zu blöd im Moment mit der Firma. Die haben es immer noch nicht geschafft. Er werde erst wieder welche anbieten im Forum wenn ich welche habe. Gib mal bitte deine Bankdaten damit ich dir das Geld zurück überweisen kann. 

Ich brauche so ein Ding umbedingt.


----------



## sundangler (20. November 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Gut dann bekommst du den den ich noch habe. Überweise mir das Geld und gut ist. Die anderen Leute wollten ihr Geld nicht zurück haben bis der Sparbrand lieferbar ist.


----------



## hulk40 (21. November 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

An alle die noch keinen Sparbrand vom Sundangler haben , den kann ich nur Raten sich so ein Teil zuzulegen.Echt Spitze
Mindestens 10 Stunden Rauch ohne Ende ideal zum Kalt räuchern. MfG Micha#6


----------



## kaipiranja (21. November 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

...mal eine kleine Bitte...könnt ihr eure Sparbrand-Diskussionen bitte per PM regeln !? ...Dat gehört hier nicht rein! Danke  !

mfg, Kai


----------



## Tino (21. November 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Das liest sich ja wie bei QVC.

Vielleicht sollte man einen Verkaufströöt aufmachen.


----------



## Klaus-a. (22. November 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo,ich habe hier eine Interessante Seite gefunden.

Siehe Punkt4.


----------



## sprogoe (22. November 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Klaus-a. schrieb:


> Hallo,ich habe hier eine Interessante Seite gefunden.
> 
> Siehe Punkt4.




Bei mir werden Räucherwaren nur beim Verzehr gewässert; mit Bier.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## The fishwhisperer (22. November 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hi,

Weihnachten kann kommen :vik:, heute 9,3 kg zum Pökeln fertig gemacht.


----------



## sundangler (23. November 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Viel Erfolg sieht gut aus. Sparbrand geht heute zur Post.


----------



## The fishwhisperer (23. November 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



sundangler schrieb:


> Viel Erfolg sieht gut aus. Sparbrand geht heute zur Post.


 
Super, danke Dir #h.


----------



## xonnel (25. November 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Mittlerweile sind die ersten Ergebnisse da - einmal sehr gut gelungen und einmal ... naja, geht so irgendwie.

Ich habe 2 frische Gänsebrüste verarbeitet.
Die frischen Brüste vom Knochen gelöst und 4 Tage in 10%iger NPS Lake eingelegt. Die Lake habe ich mit etwas Pfeffer, sowie sehr wenig Koriander und Wacholder gewürzt. Danach 2 Tage zum Trocknen im Schuppen auf der Terasse aufgehängt, war ziemlich kritisch weil es nachts teilweise Frost gab. 
Anschliessend ins Schinkennetz verpackt und noch einen Tag hängen gelassen. Nun folgten 3 Räucherdurchgänge. 
Das Ergebnis ist ausgesprochen lecker.
Wobei ich sagen muss, dass die Gänsebrust wesentlich fetter und viel geschmacksintensiver ist, als das, was man beim Schlachter oder an der Fleischtheke kaufen kann, geschmacklich auf alle Fälle ein Volltreffer.

Ein paar Tage vorher habe ich noch einen Versuch mit Entenbrust, tiefgefroren gemacht. Die Entenbrüste habe ich genau wie die Gänsebrüste verarbeitet, das Ergebnis war jedoch wesentlich schlechter. 
Die Ente schmeckte etwas säuerlich und durchaus bitter, wobei trotzdem jede Menge Raucharoma vorhanden war. 
Ich hab dann ein wenig gegoogelt und bei säuerlichem, bitteren Geschmack beim Räuchern als mögliche Fehlerquellen
a) zu wenig Zug im Ofen
oder 
b) feuchtes bzw. angegammeltes Räuchermehl
gefunden.

Da mein Räuchermehl eh fast aufgebraucht war, hab ich frisches bestellt und bei den Gänsebrüsten die Klappe am Ofen etwas weiter geöffnet.

Ob es nun am Fleisch, dem Räuchermehl oder dem Ofen lag, kann ich nicht genau sagen, jedenfalls sind die Gänsebrüste ein Gedicht und das mit der Ente werde ich wohl nicht wieder versuchen.

Der Ofen mit meinem Sparbrand
http://img845.*ih.us/img845/4677/r0011714.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us

Die Gänsebrust
http://img266.*ih.us/img266/7581/r0011720l.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us

Die fertige Entenbrust

http://img263.*ih.us/img263/3561/r0011717.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us


----------



## leopard_afrika (26. November 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

oooooh gott, wie halte ich die woche durch, um zu warten, die ersten weihnachtsräuchereien zu pökeln! ;-) dieses jahr stehen wildschwein, schwein, pute und lachs an. und mein vater will endlich seinen gutschein für`s "anlernen" der räucherei einlösen. hoffe, das alles ist in 7 tagen lösbar!


----------



## AAlfänger (26. November 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> oooooh gott, wie halte ich die woche durch, um zu warten, die ersten weihnachtsräuchereien zu pökeln! ;-) dieses jahr stehen wildschwein, schwein, pute und lachs an. und mein vater will endlich seinen gutschein für`s "anlernen" der räucherei einlösen. hoffe, das alles ist in 7 tagen lösbar!


Nicht aufgeben,du schafst das schon, da habe ich keine Bedenken! Übrigens habe ich Donnerstag wieder Makrelen geräuchert! ABSOLUT Top!
Gruß J:vik:ürgen


----------



## sundangler (26. November 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Deine Gänsetitten sehen sehr sehr gut aus. Du hast das gleiche Japan Messer wie ich 
Das mit den Entenbrüsten hatte ich auch schon mal. Und auch genauso wie du es beschrieben hast. Keine Ahnung woran es gelegen hat.


----------



## sundangler (27. November 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Heute sind 3 Wochen rum und ich habe die erste kleinste Salami angeschnitten. Die anderen Salamis sollen noch weitere Wochen hängen bleiben. Sind schmeckt ein wenig zu salzig was aber gerade noch so ertragbar ist. Leichte Schärfe merkt man hinterher. Nächstesmal werde ich noch weniger Salz nehmen aber wieder Lakereifung machen.


----------



## Bullov (27. November 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

So,

nach langer Zeit möchte ich mich auch mal wieder melden und ein paar Fotos einstellen.

Forellen sind ja auch dank der vielen tollen Tipps hier kein Problem mehr. Jetzt bin ich aber auch einen Schritt weiter und habe ein Stück Schweinenacken und einen Schweinebauch so eben in den Rauch gehangen.
Wurde alles vorher eine Woche gepökelt und eine Woche noch mal durchbrennen lassen. Letzte Nacht hingen die Beiden zum trocknen im Heizungskeller und heute nach dem 1. Durchgang gehts in den Keller. An dieser Stelle möchte ich meinem Opa mal Danke sagen, dass der Keller aus Bruchsteinen gemauert ist (perfektes Klima!!!)


----------



## Klaus-a. (27. November 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Tino schrieb:


> Nochmal Nacken heißgeräuchert.
> 
> Da der erste so hergestellte Nacken uns sehr gut schmeckte,habe ich gleich 3 Stück gewürzt und gepökelt um die Sache zu wiederholen.
> 
> ...




Wie lange wie die Pökelzeit?
Und wie lange hast du sie Durchbrennen lassen?
Hast du das Fleisch hachher gewässert?
Bei welcher Kerntemperatur sind die für dich fertig?

Danke für antworten.


----------



## Bullov (27. November 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

und so sieht es nach dem ersten Durchgang aus. Zwei folgen noch denke ich mal...ich könnte aber jetzt schon rein beißen ;-)


----------



## Tino (28. November 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Klaus-a. schrieb:


> Wie lange wie die Pökelzeit?
> Und wie lange hast du sie Durchbrennen lassen?
> Hast du das Fleisch hachher gewässert?
> Bei welcher Kerntemperatur sind die für dich fertig?
> ...



Hallo Klaus Als Faustregel gilt: pro cm Fleischdicke einen Tag Pökelzeit.Ich habe die Nacken 14 Tage im Vakuum gepökelt und nicht gewässert.Ich würde sie aber nur noch mit 22-23 gr .pro kilo pökeln. Mit der Menge sind sie nicht so kräftig im Salzgeschmack.Die Durchbrennzeit lag bei den Nacken bei 2 Tagen.Die Kerntemperatur liegt zwischen 65-70 Grad. Wichtig ist noch, dass Fleisch nach erreichen der Kerntemperatur in Alufolie zu wickeln und warm ca. 10 min. ruhen zu lassen.Ich hoffe deine Fragen beantwortet zu haben.


----------



## Klaus-a. (28. November 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

@ Tino Danke für die Antwort.


----------



## Tino (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

So Mädels

Ich habe endlich Zeit und Muße gefunden eine Kleinigkeit einzupökeln.

Tino's Vorweihnachtsfilet

Gewürzmischung für 1,8 kg Sauenfilet

NPS                 :  39,6 gr.        

Wacholderbeeren: 3 gr.

schwarzer Pfeffer: 3 gr.

Pimentkörner      : 5 Stück

Nelken               : 5 Stück

2 kleine Lorbeerblätter

ca. 1 EL Honig


Gewürze grob mahlen und mit dem Salz mischen.





Dann brachte ich die Filet's mit einem Schinkennetz schön in Form.








Das Fleisch habe ich mit dem Salz und den Gewürzen gut eingerieben und dann vakumiert.






Die Filet's bleiben jetzt für 7 Tage im Kühlschrank und dann gehts weiter.


----------



## sundangler (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Super! Ich werde demnächst Landjäger, Pfefferbeißer und Nackenschinken machen!


----------



## leopard_afrika (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

nimmt man eigentlich durch das wasser, was einem im mund zusammenläuft zu? oder besser: nimmt man ab, wenn man das literweise ausspuckt oder es einfach unkonntrolliert aus dem mundwinkel läuft?  ich frag ja nur, hab nächste woche wieder zahnarzttermin mt betäubungsspritze, da werden die mundwinkel unkontrollierbar, dann schau ich hier in den tröt und schaffe "weihnachtsreserven"! :vik:


----------



## Tino (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Wenn du dich auf den Kopf stellst und deinen Mund offen lässt,machste nicht soviel nass.|supergri


----------



## leopard_afrika (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

@tino
ich wieg knapp 115 kg, weißt du, wie schwer das kopfstehen für mich ist  da bekomme ich angstschweiß und das fördert weiteren flüssigkeitsverlust!


----------



## Tino (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ich hab sogar noch etwas mehr bei 1,93 m.

Ich mache solche Übungen wie eine Feder.|supergri


----------



## leopard_afrika (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

na gut, dann versuch ich es weihnachten mal vor`m räucherofen


----------



## Tino (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

...aber was anziehen


----------



## leopard_afrika (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

nöööö, aber davon gibts dann keine fotos! ;-)


----------



## Tino (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Zum Glück.

Da fällt mir ein Steinbruch vom Herzen


----------



## leopard_afrika (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

werde am sonnabend aber auch ne menge kilos kaufen und anfangen zu pökeln, hab schließlich ein paar versprechen einzulösen. ;-


----------



## Tino (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Was wirds denn feines geben,Dirk?


----------



## leopard_afrika (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

jedenfalls sind angedacht:
schweinefilet
lachsschinken
pastrami
wildschweinschinken
dicke rippe aus dem rauch
nackenschinken
rinderschinken
honigschinken
putenschinken
lachs kalt geräuchert
makrelenfilets in variationen
und räucherforellen als lernanleitung für meinen vater ( den gutschein für den lehrgang hab ich ihm vor 4jahren geschenkt 
jaaa, der gesamte urlaub findet im rauch statt! :vik:


----------



## Tino (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Meine Fresse...


Alle Achtung mein Bester,da haste dir was vorgenommen.

...und fein Bilder knipsen


----------



## The fishwhisperer (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hi,

ich benötige mal eure Hilfe.

Ich habe heute Wildschwein zum auftauen in den Kühlschrank gelegt ( Lende und zwei Stück Fleisch aus der Keule). Gibt es was zu beachten beim pökeln oder kann ich es genau so pökeln wie normales Fleisch???.
Und wie sieht es mit dem Kalträuchern aus???.


----------



## Tino (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo Das kannst du ganz normal verarbeiten.


----------



## hulk40 (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo

Hier ein Bild vom Ersten Kalträuchern mit meinen neuen Sparbrand von( Marco). Ich hatte 2x Hirsch und 1x Wildschwein gemacht.  Hat super geklappt  Ich hoffe es schmeckt auch so.

                                               MfG Micha


----------



## sundangler (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Na das sieht doch super aus.


----------



## hulk40 (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Danke Marco,

ob es so gut schmeckt werde Ich nächste Woche erfahren. Was machen eigentlich deine  Landjäger, Pfefferbeißer und Nackenschinken . Hast du schon ein paar Fotos würde mich schon interessieren wie es ausschaut.

                                  MfG Micha


----------



## sundangler (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Noch nicht mal angefangen!


----------



## The fishwhisperer (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

ich habe jetzt kaltgeräuchert und habe Probleme mit Schwitzwasser im Räucherschrank, was kann ich dagegen machen ???


----------



## sundangler (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Erst den Ofen auf volle Pulle durchheizen so das er trocken wird


----------



## The fishwhisperer (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

er ist trocken, nur nach dem rächern ist er drinnen feucht das die Tropfen runter laufen.


----------



## sundangler (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Das teilweise normal. Hab ich auch oft


----------



## ostseethaler (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hab mal ne Frage.
Welche Netze bzw welche Maschengröße nehmt ihr für euren Schinken von hier:http://hausschlachtebedarf.de/wurstgarn-und-netze/schinkennetz-rot-wei-meterware.php

Gruß Ostseethaler


----------



## Tino (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Da must du mal ganz am Anfang ein wenig suchen. Da hat der Boardi Euro mich sehr gut beraten.Oder ich schreibe es dir morgen genau.


----------



## The fishwhisperer (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

mein Anschnitt von heute


----------



## hulk40 (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Sieht echt Lecker aus#6


----------



## sundangler (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Sieht sehr gut aus aber könnte noch ein bissel reifen da er nicht gleichmäßig ist oder?


----------



## The fishwhisperer (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



sundangler schrieb:


> Sieht sehr gut aus aber könnte noch ein bissel reifen da er nicht gleichmäßig ist oder?


 
Stimmt , das er noch reifen muß |kopfkrat, ich konnte heute früh nicht wiederstehen und mußte ihn anschneiden ( ist heute morgen erst fertig geworden. Schmeckt aber super.
Ich hatte 40 g / kg genommen und dachte schon er ist zu salzig.


----------



## hulk40 (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Was ist eigentlich die ideale Temperatur um Schinken reifen zu lassen ( Luftfeuchtigkeit )?


----------



## Tino (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ich habe eine kleine Speisekammer mit 75% LF bei unter 10 ° C im Winter.

Bis jetzt war alles gut.

Mir wurde gesagt, dass diese Werte schon sehr nah dran sind, wie es sein soll.


----------



## Tino (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



ostseethaler schrieb:


> Hab mal ne Frage.
> Welche Netze bzw welche Maschengröße nehmt ihr für euren Schinken von hier:http://hausschlachtebedarf.de/wurstgarn-und-netze/schinkennetz-rot-wei-meterware.php
> 
> Gruß Ostseethaler




Hallo

hier die Netze mit Maschenanzahl und dem zugehörigem Kaliber:

12èr Netz für Einziehrohr 90 mm
14èr Netz für Einziehrohr 110 mm
16èr Netz für Einziehrohr 125 mm
18èr Netz für Einziehrohr 140 mm 
20èr Netz für Einziehrohr 160 mm


Bsp: Dein Nacken ist im Durchschnitt 13cm, dann besorgst du dir im  Baumarkt ein Rohrstück mit 13,5-14 cm durchmesser und kaufst bei HSB  welches Netz? das 18er natürlich


----------



## ostseethaler (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Jepp, Danke, Danke Tino....
habs gestern schon selbst gefunden. Bestellung ist schon los.
Nach Weihnachten werd ich mich damit näher beschäftigen. Jetzt ist mir das zu stressig...hab alle Hände voll zu tun mit meinen kaltgeräucherten Lachsfiletsbestellungen.
Gruß vom Ostseethaler


----------



## hulk40 (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Danke Tino,

Da es bei mir ein Holzschuppen ist kommt es immer etwas auf die Außentemperatur an. Zur Zeit ist es so 6 grad und Luftfeuchtigkeit ca. 100%, ich hoffe das reicht auch.

                                                    MfG Micha


----------



## hulk40 (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Habe heute die LF nochmal gemessen und es sind bloß 90%. Das Hygrometer ist wohl nicht mehr das Beste .Egal . Habe heute das( Bug vom Rind) vom Pökeln befreit und zum durchbrennen in den Kühlschrank für die nächsten 10.Tage befördert. Meine Schweinslenden hängen seit 2.Tagen im Räucherofen ab.Ich denke 2 Tage brauchen sie noch. Hier ein paar Bilder dazu.


                                    MfG Micha


----------



## aal60 (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Sieht gut aus dein Ergebnis #6. 

Und der Räucherofen erinnert mich an eine gewisse Bauart. 

Fein umgesetzt, alle Achtung :m.


----------



## Tino (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo Micha

Warum schreibst du ''bloss 90% LF'' ?

Ist das die LF im Räucherofen?

Warum lässt du dein Fleisch 10 Tage durchbrennen?


----------



## hulk40 (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo Tino

Nein, die LF ist im Schuppen wo der Fliegenschrank hängt. Ich habe bloß geschrieben(90%) weil ich vor ein paar Tagen 100% gemessen hatte und es jetzt (nur 90%)noch sind.Die Rinderstücken sind alle so ca.1,7 kg schwer deshalb die 10 tage.Ich hoffe länger schadet auch nicht.

                       MfG Micha


----------



## sundangler (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ja also rLF sollte am besten zwischen 70-85% liegen. Tino hat somit super Werte. Meine Waren hängen bei meinem Kumpel da er 84% hat. Mein Karreeschinken sieht nach 6 Wochen Reifezeit traumhaft aus. Werde ihn bald anschneiden. Die Salamis sind auch nicht zu topen.


----------



## hulk40 (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Mal sehen ob ich noch einen anderen Platz für meinen (Fliegenschrank) finde.Wie lang last ihr euer Räuchergut durchbrennen?Bin schon neugierig auf die Bilder vom Karreeschinken sieht bestimmt lecker aus.


----------



## sundangler (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Kommt immer drauf an was für ein Fleischstück hast. Ich denke bei 3-5 Tage liegt man bei uns Hobbykünstler gut im Rahmen.


----------



## hulk40 (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Danke für den Tip, dann werde ich es mal mit 5Tagen probieren.

( Hier noch zwei Fotos vom ersten Forellen räuchern.Ich hoffe Uwe damit ist die Frage ob es funktioniert auch beantwortet.) 

                                                      MfG Micha


----------



## aal60 (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Na da hast Du ja eine der schönsten Räucheranlagen, echt Hut ab ! 

Und deine Arbeit ist bestimmt jeden Cent wert.  Der Grillofen sieht auch sehr gelungen aus.


----------



## Paxcom (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Meine Fresse.

Da hat sich ja einer richtig Mühe gegeben.

Glückwunsch.

Der, der es gönnt und trotzdem neidisch ist.


----------



## Tino (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



hulk40 schrieb:


> Mal sehen ob ich noch einen anderen Platz für meinen (Fliegenschrank) finde.Wie lang last ihr euer Räuchergut durchbrennen?Bin schon neugierig auf die Bilder vom Karreeschinken sieht bestimmt lecker aus.




Hallo

Pro Kg Fleisch rechne ich einen vollen Tag zum durchbrennen,wobei ich immernoch einen Tag extra drauflege.

1kg - 2 Tage
2kg - 3 Tage
3kg - 4 Tage

usw.

Wobei ich noch eine Sache anmerken muss. 

Das durchbrennen dient ja dem Salzausgleich im Fleischstück,somit kann man kürzer durchbrennen lassen je länger man pökelt.
Je länger man pökelt desto mehr Zeit hat ja das Fleisch um komplett durchzupökeln.


----------



## Tino (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Gestern habe ich ca. 3 kg Hähnchenbrüste eingepökelt und 3,5 kg Schweinerücken.
















Da ich Anfang Januar wieder nach Ägypten muss, habe ich nicht die Zeit und habe deshalb den Rücken in kleinere Stücke portioniert,damit das pökeln nicht so lange dauert.

Das Rezept der Hähnchenbrüste ist schon in der PDF Datei und das Rezept für den Rücken ist etwas anders.


Rezept für ca. 3,5 kg Fleisch  (Rücken)

75gr. NPS
5 gr. Wacholderbeeren
5 gr. schw. Pfeffer
7 Stück Pimentkörner
7 Stück Nelken
3 kleine Lorbeerblätter
1 TL Senfpulver
1 EL Honig


----------



## hulk40 (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo 

Ist ja ein Riesenberg Hähnentitten und Schweinerücken. Sieht echt gut aus.Ich glaube ich werde auch noch mal in die Metro fahren, und danke nochmal für den Hinweis (Durchbrennen).

                                               MfG Micha


----------



## hulk40 (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



aal60 schrieb:


> Na da hast Du ja eine der schönsten Räucheranlagen, echt Hut ab !
> 
> Und deine Arbeit ist bestimmt jeden Cent wert.  Der Grillofen sieht auch sehr gelungen aus.




Hallo Uwe
Es hat sich wirklich gelohnt .War zwar eine Menge Arbeit aber das Ergebnis wiegt das wieder auf. Auf den Grillofen kann man auch sehr gut Kesselgulasch machen. Die Feuerstelle ist so mit Schamotte gemauert das man einen Kessel reinstellen kann.Ich schau mal ob ich noch ein paar Bilder finde.

                                             MfG Micha


----------



## aal60 (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Micha, sehr gelungene Anlage.  Viel Spaß und weiter berichten.

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## DJTMichel (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Moin Leute,
klasse, was hier so in Eigeninitiative entsteht #6!
Da sie mich nicht in die METRO reinlassen und wir auch eher auf Biofleisch stehen, muß ich mir den Streß antun und gelegentlich der freien Wildbahn ein Stück entnehmen . 




Mitte November war es mal wieder soweit, diesen 68kg Bursche beförderte ich mit viel Liebe und natürlich bleifrei (wer mag das Zeug schon gern essen #c) in eine bessere Welt - nämlich meinen Räucherschrank !




Nach der ersten "Rauchnacht" schaut es so aus




Die Wildbratwürste und die Wildschweinfiletschinken sind fertig. Gerade werden die Würste gebrüht und nach dem Trocknen & Abkühlen mit unserem neuen La.Va V.100 Expert (hab' gestern Abend schon damit rumprobiert - gefällt mir gut) vakuumiert. Also hungern muß hier niemand :m.


----------



## Tino (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ja sehr gut. 

Vom Ausgangsmaterial bis zum Endprodukt in nur 2-3 Bildern.

Das Borstenvieh hats jetzt echt besser bei dir.


----------



## hulk40 (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Dein Biofleisch sieht echt lecker aus .Da kann die Metro bei weiten nicht mithalten.Gratulation#6

                                                 MfG Micha


----------



## Theo (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo liebe Mitstreiter,

  in der letzten Woche habe ich Forellen für die Familie geräuchert, ich mache dies schon seit cá 2 Jahren und habe noch nie hier in den  Räuchertrööt geschaut.
  Seit cá 2 Wochen lese ich mich hier durch und mit jeder Seite mehr wird man ungeduldiger dies hier auch auszuprobieren.
  Ich finde es eine echt super Leistung wie hier herumexperimentiert wird und auch die Ergebnisse hier preisgegeben werden. Also echt super Seiten und ein großes Lob.
  So nun genug gelobhuddeleit…

Also ich würd gerne auch nen schönen Schinken in den Rauch hängen, wäre prima wenn ihr mich auch unterstützen könntet.
  Ich habe einen doppelten Spind zum Räucherofen umfunktioniert und betreibe ihn mit einem Gasbrenner, klappt  super. Die verschiedensten Fische, Forellen, Aal, Wels, Zander, Rotbarsch, Leng und Pollak waren allesamt erfolgreich.
  Ich hatte auch mal panierte Hähnchenschenkel reingehangen, waren auch gut.

Nun wird ja Fleisch, wenn ich es richtig gelesen habe, überwiegend kaltgeräuchert und den Sparbrand, davon hab ich hier zum ersten mal gelesen, kann ich mir schlecht vorstellen das er mehrere Stunden durchschmort ohne Dauerbefeuerung.  Funktioniert das durch die Bauweise der Öfen, oder bestimmte Zugluft?
  Ich habe vor diesen erst einmal aus Streckmetall zu bauen und ihn auszuprobieren. Ich hatte da auf Youtube die Filme von Mcrauch gesehen, welcher diesen mit Bierdeckeln in Gang setzte.
  Erstmal muss ich mir die Zutaten und Gerätschaften zulegen, Thermometer, Hydordingsbums, Netze usw.


Ich würde gerne mal Hähnchenbrust und ein Schweinefleischteil ausprobieren.


Wo bekomme ich das Pökelsalz her, brauche ich Ascorbinsäure, Ascorbat?


Funktioniert der Sparbrand mit Räuchermehl?


Die anderen tausend Fragen kommen später?  |supergri

  LG Theo


----------



## aal60 (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo Theo, dann mal herzlich Willkommen bei den "Freunden des Guten Qualms" 
Der Sparbrand wird mit einfach mit Räuchermehl bestückt und als
Anbrennhilfe / Zündhilfe geht ein Bierfilz oder Stück Eierpappe.

Etwas Zug wird gebraucht und dann verglimmt / verkokst das ganze Mehl nach und nach. Je nach Güte / Feinheit des Mehls dauert der Durchbrand unterschiedlich. 

Sparbrand stellt unser Boardmitglied Sundangler her, der auch wohl mit der Fleischveredlung viel Erfahrung hat.

Ich werde mich damit dann wohl auch nochmal intensiver befassen.


----------



## The fishwhisperer (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hi,

ich brauche mal eure Hilfe. Ich habe Lende gepökelt und würde gern mal wissen wieviele Räuchergänge ihr machen würdet. Die Fleischstücke sind so ca. 250 g bis 450 g.

Danke schon mal im vorraus


----------



## Tino (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo Rene. Ich habe auch gerade welche zum durchbrennen in meiner Kammer. Ich werde sie ca.2 mal 8 Stunden räuchern. Da es etwas sehr feines ist möchte ich auch nur ein feines Raucharoma haben. Ich denke 2 mal wird reichen,höchstens 3 mal.


----------



## kaipiranja (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



aal60 schrieb:


> Sparbrand stellt unser Boardmitglied Sundangler her, der auch wohl mit der Fleischveredlung viel Erfahrung hat.




...oder man baut ihn sich für 5€ selber:

http://www.grillsportverein.de/forum/eigenbauten/sparbrand-bauen-20-min-100620.html

Gruß, Kai


----------



## Klaus-a. (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Eine frage an die Räuchergemeinde.
Kann man Fleisch das Eingefroren war zum Kalträuchern nehmen?


----------



## kaipiranja (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Klaus-a. schrieb:


> Eine frage an die Räuchergemeinde.
> Kann man Fleisch das Eingefroren war zum Kalträuchern nehmen?





ja, ohne Probleme (die normalen Lagerfristen für die TK natürlich vorrausgesetzt)...


----------



## hulk40 (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



kaipiranja schrieb:


> ...oder man baut ihn sich für 5€ selber:
> 
> http://www.grillsportverein.de/forum/eigenbauten/sparbrand-bauen-20-min-100620.html
> 
> Gruß, Kai



Hallo Kai

Das kann schon sein. Aber dieses Teil (aus dem Material) #dfertigst du auf jedenfall bei regelmäßigen kalträuchern öfters an. Das kannst du mit den Sparbrand vom Sundangler nicht vergleichen. Wer billig baut ...#q..baut mehrmals. Aber das muss jeder selber für sich entscheiden.         


                                        Tschau Micha


----------



## aal60 (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Micha, da gebe ich Dir auch Recht. Mein Selbstbau ist auch aufwendiger. Zusätzlich habe ich noch feines VA-Sieb eingelegt.
- Da die Löcher zu groß waren. Aber es funzt.


----------



## gründler (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ach sinnloss... edit by gründler.

Sorry für die Störung/Post weiter machen.


lg


----------



## Theo (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

So Männers, nu hab ich auch meine Bestellung vom Hausschlachtebedarf bekommen, nur der Eiskratzer war nicht dabei...#d
Da ist ein loch im Päckchen, wo dieser durchpassen könnte, jetzt freut sich wohl jemand von DHL.

Kann ich eigentlich die Fleischstücke zum durchpökeln in einen Steintopf legen?
Ich hab so einen mit Deckel und Wasserrand.

In zwei Garagen hab ich Wetterstationen aufgestellt, habe ich in einem unserer Baumärkte für 3€ pro Stck bekommen, Temperatur in den letzten 3 Tagen zwischen 1-6° , Luftfeuchtigkeit zwischen 75 und 87%.

Kann ich da auch die gepökelten Sachen lagern?


LG Theo


----------



## The fishwhisperer (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

so der zweite Tag ist nun rum mit kalträuchern vom Wildschwein und ich finde sie sehen nicht schlecht aus. Wenn sie dann noch schmecken bin ich zufrieden.


----------



## Tino (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Theo schrieb:


> So Männers, nu hab ich auch meine Bestellung vom Hausschlachtebedarf bekommen, nur der Eiskratzer war nicht dabei...#d
> Da ist ein loch im Päckchen, wo dieser durchpassen könnte, jetzt freut sich wohl jemand von DHL.
> 
> Kann ich eigentlich die Fleischstücke zum durchpökeln in einen Steintopf legen?
> ...


              Hallo Theo In Deinen Steintöpfen kannst du sehr gut dein Fleisch pökeln und deine Werte sind zum lagern und durchbrennen ideal. Achte bei den Steintöpfen auf absolute Sauberkeit wie auch für andere Behälter.Aber das ist ja sowieso normal.


----------



## Tino (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Die sehen ja schon himmlisch aus,Rene.


----------



## Theo (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

@Tino und Sundangler

Ich hab so den halben Trööt mehrmals durch und sammel mal so die Rezepte raus zwecks Nachahmung.

In einigen Rezepten von Euch beiden ist nicht immer beschrieben ob Tino immer trocken pökelt und Marco immer wässert.
Kann ich das evtl an den verwendeten Salzmengen erkennen?
In Beitrag #544 hast du die Entenmöpse 5 Gänge verpasst, wie lange pro Gang brauch die?

Ihr könntet ja beide mal ein "Räucheralmanach" erstellen, ich hätte dann gerne die Erstausgabe mit orginal Unterschriften natürlich...:m


LG Theo


----------



## leopard_afrika (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

unterschriften ja, nur keine bilder, wo die beiden drauf sind!!! 

pro gang- je nachdem, wie lange so ein sparbrand brennt. und das hängt von vielen faktoren ab: zuluftmenge, dichte von späne/mehl, größe des sparbrands, trockenheit von späne/mehl, temperatur, luftfeuchtigkeit... 
aber 8- 10 h sollte so ein gang im normalfall schon dauern...
... nicht zuletzt, damit das nickerchen zwischendurch nicht zu kurz ausfallen muß


----------



## Tino (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Theo schrieb:


> @Tino und Sundangler
> 
> Ich hab so den halben Trööt mehrmals durch und sammel mal so die Rezepte raus zwecks Nachahmung.
> 
> ...


 Ich Pökel immer trocken und vakumiere. Für Nacken und Bauch nehme ich 25
gr. Pro Kilo. Für feine Sachen wie Lachsschinken oder Fiet nehme ich 22 gr. Nps.


----------



## kaipiranja (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



hulk40 schrieb:


> Hallo Kai
> 
> Das kann schon sein. Aber dieses Teil (aus dem Material) #dfertigst  du auf jedenfall bei regelmäßigen kalträuchern öfters an. Das kannst du  mit den Sparbrand vom Sundangler nicht vergleichen. Wer billig baut ...#q..baut mehrmals. Aber das muss jeder selber für sich entscheiden.
> 
> ...




Sicherlich ist der VA-Sparbrand qualitativ hochwertig, keine Frage. Nur steht er für mich persönlich nicht in Relation zum Nutzen und aus dem Grund zeige ich gerne günstige Alternativen dazu auf, schließlich sind hier diverse Neulinge und Anfänger die nicht wissen wo der Zug mit der Kalträucherrei bei ihnen hinfährt…


  Ich habe meinen Sparbrand(nach dem Bauplan gebaut) seit 3 Jahren in Gebrauch und hab als Jäger jede Menge Widbret damit veredelt - er funktioniert wunderbar, ich hatte bisher keinerlei Probleme damit, er ist erweiterbar und ich kann bisher auch keine Mängel daran feststellen.




Gruß, Kai


----------



## leopard_afrika (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

ist ja gut kai, jedem nach seiner fasson, jedem nach seinem geldbeutel, geschmack, handwerklichen geschick....
sonst zerreden wir noch manchen tröt, denn außer dem sparbrand gibts noch dinge wie messer, vakuumierer, wurstkutter, fertiglaken ... ... .... wo solls denn hinkommen, wenn wir über jeden pups seitenlang diskutieren müssen. ich hab wegen lieferschwierigkeiten des va- sparbrandes auch nen selbstgebastelten für vlt. nen teuro, gönne aber jedem seinen und wenn sich nen sponsor findet, dann nehm ich auch den aus va 

LG und FROHES FEST!


----------



## kaipiranja (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

@leopard

...joa, hast schon recht...nur man muß sie halt aufzähnen, die alternativen...


P.s.: ich hatte den Quote vergessen.

Gruß, Kai


----------



## hulk40 (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



The fishwhisperer schrieb:


> so der zweite Tag ist nun rum mit kalträuchern vom Wildschwein und ich finde sie sehen nicht schlecht aus. Wenn sie dann noch schmecken bin ich zufrieden.



Sieht ja jetzt schon lecker aus. Und wie lange läst du ihn noch hängen zum Reifen . Würde mich interessieren, weil ich auch Wildschwein und Hirsch zum ersten mal gemacht habe.

Gruß Micha


----------



## Bullov (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

@Theo
...wegen dem "Almanach", ich hatte mir für die Zeit zwischenden Feiertagen vorgenommen die PDF-Datei zu überarbeiten und vielleicht kann ein Mod sie dann an den Anfangdes Freds pinnen. 

@ all
Oder wird die Datei nicht mehr benötigt? Dann spare ich mir die Arbeit. #c


----------



## Theo (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

|bigeyes...nicht mehr benötigt...????

Wäre prima, wenn einer die Rezepte mal sortieren und irgendwie verewigen könnte.#4

Ich bin seit knapp drei Wochen schon dran das zu sortieren und auszudrucken, dies gestaltet sich sehr schwierig, da einige Beschreibungen über mehrere Seiten gehen.

Aber ich hab schon meine Favoriten raus, welches ich zuerst versuchen werde, als da wäre die Pastrami, da könnt man schon in den Monitor beissen so lecker sieht das aus...:z


----------



## The fishwhisperer (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



hulk40 schrieb:


> Sieht ja jetzt schon lecker aus. Und wie lange läst du ihn noch hängen zum Reifen . Würde mich interessieren, weil ich auch Wildschwein und Hirsch zum ersten mal gemacht habe.
> 
> Gruß Micha


 
Das ist eine gute Frage. Eigentlich sollte er noch ein wenig hängen ( durch ziehen) ob ich es aber so lange aushalte weiß ich noch nicht.
Eigentlich mag ich Schinken schön saftig nicht zu trocken.
Mal sehen wie lange ich es aushalte, Bilder folgen auf alle Fälle.


----------



## The fishwhisperer (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ich benötige mal eure Hilfe :c:c:c.

ich habe Lachs gebeizt und habe ihn nun kaltgerächert. Wo ich ihn heute raus genommen habe sahen sie schon ein wenig komisch aus.
Beim Anschnitt habe ich gemerkt das das Fleisch sehr trocken ist,kein Saft.











Zum Ablauf:

Gebeizt habe ich 72 Stunden, danach habe ich den Fisch abgewaschen und ca. 12 Stunden getrocknet. Zu diesen Zeitpunkt war das Fleisch noch schön saftig.
Danach ging es heute in den Rauch für 12 Stunden und das war das Ergebnis.Die Temperatur im Ofen lag bei 10 Grad.

Weiß jemand woran das liegt.;+;+;+


----------



## DJTMichel (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Tino schrieb:


> ...Vom Ausgangsmaterial bis zum Endprodukt in nur 2-3 Bildern...



@Hulk & Tino: ich habe das Fleisch mit 40g Pökelsalz/kg Fleisch und einigen Gewürzen (weißer Pfeffer, Rosmarinnadeln, Korianderkörner, Senfmehl, zerdrückte Wacholderbeeren usw.) + ganz wichtig 2 g Puderzucker/kg Fleisch eingerieben, vakuum gezogen und verschweißt. *Das geht mindestens ebensogut, wenn man mit dem Mund die Luft aus der Tüte saugt und sie dann gut verschließt* (habe ich schon 2x gemacht). Je nach Dicke der Stücke sollten 3 Wochen Pökelzeit genügen. Alle zwei Tage die Tüte wenden und dabei den Inhalt etwas durchkneten. Drei Wochen später Tüte öffnen, Fleisch mit kalten Wasser abspühlen, trockentupfen, Schnur durch und zum trocknen + durchbrennen eine Woche kühl und schattig aufhängen. Jetzt kann der Schinken mehrmals kalt geräuchert werden. Danach könnte er noch für einige Wochen, Monate oder Jahre fliegensicher zum reifen gehangen werden, aber wenn sich ein Messer in Reichweite befindet, wird er sowieso nicht alt |supergri.


----------



## Tino (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo Michel. Genau So mache ich es auch.was die Vorgehensweise betrifft. Ich fand nur Klasse das du das Vieh fotografiert hast.


----------



## Tino (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



The fishwhisperer schrieb:


> Ich benötige mal eure Hilfe :c:c:c.
> 
> ich habe Lachs gebeizt und habe ihn nun kaltgerächert. Wo ich ihn heute raus genommen habe sahen sie schon ein wenig komisch aus.
> Beim Anschnitt habe ich gemerkt das das Fleisch sehr trocken ist,kein Saft.
> ...


 
 Du hast den Fisch viel zu lange getrocknet. Warum trocknet man den Lachs. Damit sich keine Rußpartikel absetzen können und der Fisch schwarz wird und er das Raucharoma gut aufnehmen kann. Ich wische ihn gut ab und trockne ihn ca. 2 h. Mehr nicht und bis jetzt ist er immer perfekt geworden. Das kalträuchern mache ich auch mit wenig Rauch wie beim Schinken räuchern.


----------



## aal60 (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Michael, hast einwenig zu lange getrocknet.
Ist aber nicht so schlimm, so ist er gut schnittfest. 
Man kann dann hauchdünne Scheiben schneiden.


----------



## Theo (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

@Tino

Du hattest zu Anfang Zitrat verwendet, ich glaub bei der Hühnerbrust wenn ich mich recht erinnere, ( ich hab zwar den ganzen Trööt durch und die ersten 40-45 Seiten merhmals, aber alles bleibt nicht hängen, deswegen bitte nicht böse sein wegen der Nachfragerei...|bla:  )  hast Du dieses ersatzlos gestrichen?

Wie lange im Allgemeinen halten die geräucherten Sachen, es gibt ja dort verschiedene Aussagen, was ist die Grenze und wo sollten sie dann gelagert werden?

LG Theo


----------



## Tino (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Das Zitrat habe ich ersatzlos gestrichen. Hatte es nur vom OriginalRezept übernommen. Ich Lager meine Sachen vakumiert im Kühlschrank. 3-4 Monate hatte ich es schon gelagert und es war völlig in Ordnung. Wichtig dabei ist, dass der Schinken gut trocken sein sollte. Das sind nur meine gemachten Erfahrungen und KEINE allgemeinen Richtlinien ! ! !


----------



## DJTMichel (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Tino schrieb:


> Hallo Michel. Genau So mache ich es auch.was die Vorgehensweise betrifft. Ich fand nur Klasse das du das Vieh fotografiert hast.



Jetzt erst kapiere ich Deine Reaktion von vor einigen Tagen richtig, Tino . Ich _meinte_, Du wolltest mir sagen: "Eh, hättest ruhig schreiben können, wie Du vorgegangen bist. Deine beiden Bilder nützen so keinem was." Deshalb habe ich auch gestern kurz den Hergang nachgereicht  - mist, mal wieder umsonst geschuftet! Ein schönes Beispiel mangelnder Kommunikationsfähigkeit meinerseits #q! Egal, vielleicht nützt es ja dem einen oder anderen, denn die Methode führt praktisch immer zum Erfolg :m.

Euch allen schöne Weihnachten |wavey:


----------



## Tino (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Na geht doch. Schön wäre auch ein Rezept mit reinzuschreiben. Das machen immer weniger Leute. Leider!!! Dir auch schönes Fest und allen anderen natürlich auch.


----------



## Theo (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

So Männers, es ist vollbracht, jetzt gibts kein zurück....#h

Ich bin heute durch die Fleischregale und hab 2 Nacken, 1 Lachs, 4 Hühnermöpse und ein Rinderteil eingepackt, dazu diverse Gewürze.
Seit Wochen Unruhe um endlich loslegen zu können.
Meine Holde zeigt mir in den letzten Tagen regelmäßig den Vogel und ich solle ihr garnicht während der Feiertage in die Küche kommen...|kopfkrat

Heute kam sie erst um spät von der Arbeit nach Haus  und ich habs geschafft..:vik:
Kräuternacken, 2 verschiedene Nacken heißgeräuchert ala Tino, Pastrami und Hühnertitten ala Sundangler.

Alles eingeschweißt und in den Kühlschrank verstaut.

Natürlich hat nich alles so geklappt, wegen hektischer und nicht durdachten Vorbereitung:

Küchenwaage hab ich ja, auch Grammanzeige, aber bei 1,2 oder auch 3 Gramm,...Shit
Einziehrohr für Netze...hab ich dann für die Titten nen Thermokaffeebecher missbraucht und irgendwo hatt ich mal hier eine zersägte PET-Flasche gesehen, naja...|rolleyes
und noch viele andere Dinge!!!

...und noch eine Frage:
Nach dem massieren (Würzen) hab ich die Teile eingetütet, aber was ist mit dem überschüssigen Gewürz?
Ich habs hinterhergeschüttet, ich hoffe es war richtig.

Grüsse Theo


----------



## Tino (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo Theo. Das musst du sogar machen.Die Gewürzmenge ist ja pro Kilo berechnet. Wo bleiben deine Fotos Theo?


----------



## Theo (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hier nun ein Bildchen von den leckeren Sachen.

links oben die Hühnerbrüstchen
darunter die Pastrami
mitte oben der Lachsbraten
Mitte unten der Nacken
rechts der Kräuternacken...

Nach einem Tag hat sich schon etwas Flüssigkeit gebildet










ich hoffe das wird was...

Ich wünsch Euch allen und Euren Familien schöne Feiertage.

LG Theo


----------



## hulk40 (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hey Theo

Die Sachen sehen super aus,da kannst Du und deine Familie beruhigt in die Feiertage gehen.

                           MfG Micha#6


----------



## mathei (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

haben gestern auch noch mal den ofen angeschmissen.
geräuchert wurden forellen, aal, heilbutt, saiblinge, rotbarsch und lachs


----------



## Theo (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Männers, wir haben ein Problem!

Jetzt versteh ich warum meine Holde so genervt war, das ich die Sachen angesetzt habe...

Sie hat mir gestern ein Geschenk unter den Tannebaum gelegt das sogar mir sturen Esel die Tränen in die Augen trieb.|rotwerden

Wir fahren vom 29.12-02.01 nach Norwegen und feiern dort Silvester in der Anlage wo wir seit einigen Jahren angeln.
Nach Herdla (Herdla.no):vik:

Unglaublich...|bigeyes

Nu zum Problem:

Bei den Nacken sehe ich keine Schwierigkeiten, aber wie sieht es mit dem Pastrami und dden Hühnerbrüsten aus?
Die müssten eigentlich zu dieser Zeit raus zum durchbrennen und räuchern.
Kann ich das denn irgendwie stoppen oder kann ich sie länger drin lassen?

LG Theo


----------



## hulk40 (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo Theo

Ich würde sie so gepökelt und eingeschweisst in den Frost legen. Und wenn du wieder da bist, dort weiter machen wo du aufgehört hast.Ob es funktioniert weiß ich nicht aber ich würde es so probieren. Aber vielleicht hat ja jemand anderes noch eine bessere Idee.|kopfkrat

                               MfG Micha


----------



## DJTMichel (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hi Theo,

da ihr ja nur einige Tage weg seid würde ich die Sachen eingepökelt in den Tüten liegen lassen und bei der Rückkehr ganz normal weitermachen. Da die Menge Salz ja wohl abgewogen wurde, kann es nicht übersalzen werden. 

just my 2 cents


----------



## Tino (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo Theo. Lass es einfach im Kühlschrank liegen und mach weiter wenn du zu Hause bist. Ich habe auch schon mal 6 statt 2Wochen gepökelt und es war alles normal. Du brauchst aber dann nicht so lange durchbrennen denn das Salz hat sich schon überall gleich verteilt.


----------



## Theo (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Prima, Danke für den Tipp.

Die Mengen sind abgewogen und die Sachen liegen ordentlich im Kühlschrank verpackt.
In dem Pastrami, Lachs und einen Nacken hat sich ordentlich Flüssigkeit angesammelt und es ist einiges an Luft dazugekommen,  im Kräuternacken und den Hähnchenbrüsten wesentlich weniger.
Ich beobachte weiter....|bigeyes


Gruss Theo


----------



## Klaus-a. (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ein frohes und gesundes neues Jahr an die Räuchergemeinde.Und Hoffentlich viel neues von euren Schinken Rezepten.

Hier ein paar Bilder von gestern:Hischbraten aus der Schulter eingelegt nach Pastrami-Rezept.Heißgeräuchert.


----------



## aal60 (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Klaus-a. schrieb:


> Ein frohes und gesundes neues Jahr an die Räuchergemeinde.Und Hoffentlich viel neues von euren Schinken Rezepten.
> 
> Hier ein paar Bilder von gestern:Hischbraten aus der Schulter eingelegt nach Pastrami-Rezept.Heißgeräuchert.



Dein Hirschschinken sieht 1A aus, leider gibt es ja noch keine Greuchs. und Geschmacks-Webside. 

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## Big Man (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ich wünscher allen Freunden des leichten Raucharomas ein erfolgreiches Jahr 2012.


----------



## sundangler (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Das wünsche ich auch allen! Im Moment komme ich zu gar nix. Hab viel am Boot zu tun!


----------



## Tino (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ich hab gestern mein letztes Fleisch zum durchbrennen hingehängt.
Fotos reinsetzen schaff ich auch nicht.
Zu viel in zu kurzer Zeit um die Ohren ,weil ich am Samstag mal wieder nach Ägypten zum arbeiten fliege.


*Allen ein gesundes und erfolgreiches 2012!!!*


----------



## dieteraalland (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

auch von mir, allen rauchverfallenen:,, ein gutes und vor allen dingen fangreiches angeljahr 2012'':vik:
gruß und allseids stramme leinen Dieter


----------



## sprogoe (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

auch meinerseits allen ein tolles neues Jahr,
Gesundheit und Erfolg beim Räuchern wie auch beim Angeln.

Ich sage mal so;
wenn schon die Rute krumm ist, soll der am anderen Ende wenigstens ordentlich zappeln.

in diesem Sinne, Grüße an alle von Siggi


----------



## Theo (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo Männers,

ersteinmal wünsch ich Euch ein frohes Neues Jahr, Gesundheit und das sich Eure Wünsche erfüllen!|wavey:

Nachdem ich die Verschiedenen Schinken nun seit dem 23.12. liegen hatte, habe ich die Hühnerbrüste am 04.01. aus dem Vakkum befreit, sie abgewaschen und zum trocknen bzw. durchbrennen bei cá 5-6°C und zwischen 90 und tlw. 96% Luftfeuchtigkeit hängen lassen bis zum 07.01.

Gegen 11:30 warf ich den selbstgebastelten Sparbrand an und wachte cá 2h über den Verlauf.
Es regnete sehr stark zwischendurch was mir einige Sorgen bereitete, da ich den Ofen (einen umgebauten Spind)  im Freien stehen habe.

Gegen 18:00 uhr kontrollierte ich den Ofen und entschied mich die Sache über Nacht durchkokeln zu lassen.












hier mal der Ofen:


----------



## Theo (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Teil 2

Heute morgen um 10:00Uhr war der Sparbrand immer noch zu Gange





Als ich die Hähnchenbrüste rausnahm fiel mir auf das sich ziemlich viel Feuchtigkeit im Ofen an den Wänden angesammelt hatte.
Unter dem Kamin habe ich eine Auffangschale, die auch einiges an Flüssigkeit beherbegte.
Woran kann das liegen?
Evtl. wegen des Regens und der hohen Luftfeuchtigkeit?

Ich hoffe das dadurch die Räucherware nicht auch Feuchtigkeit angenommen hat und dadurch der Rauch nicht ins Fleisch einziehen kann.
Nun werde ich heute mal die Brüste bis morgen bei 5° und 90% LF einen Tag ruhen lassen und wohl morgen einen Räuchergang über 10h machen.

Nun hatte ich den Kräuternacken und einen weiteren Nacken am 06.01. zum durchbrennen aufgehängt und werde diese dann morgen mit den Hähnchen einen Gang verpassen.


----------



## The fishwhisperer (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hi,

ich habe auch mal wieder kalt geräuchert. Es ist alles Wildschwein.


----------



## ostseethaler (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

hab heute meinen ersten selbst gepökelten und selbst geräucherten Schinken aus dem Ofen genommen und verkostet.
Es ist ein Gedicht!!!
Danke nochmal an die User, die hier auch ab und an ihre Rezepte einstellen. #6
An Timo's Rezept für  1kg Schweineschulter hab ich mich orientiert.
Ist nun das erste Mal gelungen, auch mit dem Salz....nun kann man sich an andere Geschmacksvarianten z.B. mit Kräutern usw ranwagen.
Gruß vom Ostseethaler


----------



## Tino (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo Ostseethaler

Meinst du mich????????????????


----------



## ostseethaler (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ja, Tino, ich meine dich.
Du hast sehr viel Rezepturen gepostet ....daran konnte ich mich orientieren, was die Menge Salz und andere Zutaten angeht.
Hatte mir 3,6kg Schweineschulter gekauft und eingepökelt.

Desswegen mein besonderer Dank, an die, die hier auch ihre Rezeptangaben gepostet haben.
Ansonsten, wie soll man das wissen, wenn man noch nie Fleisch im Ofen hatte.
Werd aber demnächst wieder was kaufen und pökeln. Fürn Sommer...der ist lang.)
Gruß vom Ostseethaler


----------



## Tino (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo Ostseethaler

Da sprichst du ein wichtiges Kriterium an ,dass hier Grundlage für diesen Trööt sein sollte,ich aber immer mehr vermisse.

*Rezepte,Vorgehensweisen und Abläufe!!!*

Einige hier machen Speck ,Schinken oder auch andere Sachen,aber immer mehr Leute stellen hier keine Rezepte rein,geschweige denn den Arbeitsablauf.

Wenn ich fertige Schinken oder anderes sehen will, kann ich zum Metzger gehen und die Sachen da anstarren.

Also macht euch bitte die Arbeit, dass Rezept und wie ihr es macht ,in Wort und Bild hier reinzustellen.|gr:

Einige wenige hier machen sich die Arbeit noch!!!

Davon lebt solch ein Trööt schliesslich...


----------



## Paxcom (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Verzeiht mir, ich möchte nicht den ganzen Tread lesen. Ich habe noch eine schöne 60er BaFo im Gefrierfach liegen.

Was meint Ihr? Filetieren und pökeln und danach kalt räuchern?


----------



## aal60 (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

@Paxcom, ich würde sie beitzen und dann kalt räuchern.

Oder ein 6 Personen-Mahl mit gebackene Forelle.


----------



## Tino (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ob ne 60er für 6 Personen reicht, wage ich zu bezweifeln...

Beizen und kalträuchern ist schon der Hammer.:l


----------



## aal60 (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Tino schrieb:


> Ob ne 60er für 6 Personen reicht, wage ich zu bezweifeln...
> 
> ....



Sie sollten schon einen gesunden Appetit mitbringen ... #6


----------



## Paxcom (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Habt Ihr auch die Vorgehensweise und ein Rezept. Habe sowas noch nie gemacht.


----------



## Theo (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo liebe Räuchergang,

ich hab die Hähnchenbrust beim ersten Gang über 12h, den zweiten Gang auch cá 12h und den letzten Gang vor vier Tagen 8h geräuchert. Dazwischen 1-2 Tage Pause.
Nun hab ich einen davon angeschnitten und probiert, Geschmacklich ok, aber die Mitte sieht ziemlich roh aus.
Sollte ich da noch weiter räuchern, oder hängen lassen zum reifen?

Gruss Theo


----------



## aal60 (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Paxcom schrieb:


> Habt Ihr auch die Vorgehensweise und ein Rezept. Habe sowas noch nie gemacht.



Schaust Du hier : http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=231786 und folgende

Viel Spaß


----------



## Tino (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



aal60 schrieb:


> Sie sollten schon einen gesunden Appetit mitbringen ... #6




Ich denke er meint ne 60 cm Forelle und keine 60 pf. Forelle.

Für 6 Personen reicht die ja nun wirklich nicht.


----------



## Tino (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Paxcom schrieb:


> Habt Ihr auch die Vorgehensweise und ein Rezept. Habe sowas noch nie gemacht.




Ja haben wir...


...hier reingeschrieben!!!


----------



## Bullov (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

@ Theo: Wie lange hast du die denn gepökelt bzw. mit was für einer mischung bei welchem Ausgangsgewicht? 
Mein Erster Gedanke ist, du hast nicht lange genug gepökelt. Allerdings habe ich auch noch nicht soo viel Erfahrung wie einige Andere hier.


----------



## Theo (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ich hab die 4 Hähnchenbrüste (1,6kg) lt.Tinos Rezept mit 
35gr NPS ,Traubenzucker, Lorbeer, Pfeffer, Senfmehl, Wacholderbeeren, Piment, Nelken am 23.12. gepökelt und in Vakuumtüten in die Kühlung bis zum 04.01. gelegt.

Vom 04.01.-07.01. durchbrennen lassen und dann wie beschrieben, geräuchert.


Gruss Theo


----------



## Tino (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo Theo

Du hast schon alles richtig gemacht. Wenn sie innen noch etwas feucht sind ,lass sie einfach noch hängen und reifen.

Ausserdem müssen die garnicht soooo trocken sein,da es sich ja um eine Art Lachsschinken handelt.

Lachsschinken ist auch nicht trocken.


Meine haben auch eine gewisse Restfeuchte, was aber durchaus normal ist.
Meine letzten sind auch wieder sehr gut geworden ,wenn ich meiner Frau glauben darf.
Ich kanns nicht sehen, da ich im Ausland bin zum arbeiten. Ich hab die grad so fertig bekommen mit räuchern und in die Kammer zm reifen hängen.


----------



## C.K. (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ich brauche jetzt auch noch mal einen Tipp von Euch, da hier wiedersprüchliche Anleitungen kusieren.

Ich habe 1kg Schweineschinken gepökelt mit Knobi und Wachholder vakumiert im Kühlschrank liegen, wird regelmäßig gewendet.

Was mache ich nach dem pöckeln?

Wässern? Wenn ja wie lange?

Oder erst durchbrennen ( wie lange?) und dann wässern?

Das mit dem Räuchern da habe ich keine Probleme nur beim Zwischenschritt bin ich unsicher.


----------



## Tino (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo C.K.

Das sind keine Widersprüche.
Es kommt drauf an mit wieviel gramm Salz pro Kg du gepökelt hast.
Das entscheidet das wässern und wenn auch wie lange.

Ich nehme max. 25gr. pro kg und brauche dann nicht wässern.

Da ich kein Freund davon bin mein gutes Fleisch 2-4 h unter Wasser zu sehen ,habe ich es nur einmal gemacht und hab dann sofort gewechselt,sprich mit viel weniger Pökelsalz gepökelt sodass ich nicht mehr wässern muss.


----------



## C.K. (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Danke!
Wie lange lässt du ein Kilo Fleisch brennen?


----------



## Theo (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Moin,

@C.K.

schau mal in den Beiträgen 947 und 948, da hat uns freundlicherweise Bullov die ganze Sache in eine PDF Datei zusammengefügt.
Daran hab ich mich auch gehalten.

Tolle Aktion und nochmals Danke

Gruss Theo


----------



## C.K. (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo Theo,
das sind .rar Dateien aber kein .pdf.


----------



## Theo (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

|kopfkrat...lad sie auf Deinen PC und entpacke sie, dann sind sie als PDF einzusehen

Gruss Theo|wavey:


----------



## Tino (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



C.K. schrieb:


> Danke!
> Wie lange lässt du ein Kilo Fleisch brennen?




      Ich nehme für mich folgendes:1 kg = 2 Tage
                                              2 kg = 3 Tage
                                              3 kg = 4 Tage


und so weiter...


----------



## C.K. (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

@Tino
Nochmals Danke!

@Theo
Das mit den .rar Dateien kenne ich schon, war nur verwundert diese dort zu finden, da die Soft auch die Möglichkeit bietet ein .pdf direkt einzustellen. Dachte das die Angabe der Beitragsnummern nicht passt.
Auch Dir ein Danke!


----------



## Streber (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

So, da Göga die ganze Woche auswärts  zum Arbeiten weilt und erst am Wochenende wieder nach Hause kommt, habe ich die ehrenvolle Aufgabe erhalten, einen Lachs zu beizen und dann kalträuchern. |bigeyes

Ich habe mich nun heute an die Arbeit gemacht :q

Verwendet wurde folgendes Rezept (die Mengenangabe bezieht sich auf 1 kg Filet):

2 Bund Dill
2 TL weiße Pfefferkörner,frisch geschrotet
1 TL Korianderkörner (ich hatte nur gemahlenen da)
1 TL gelbe Senfkörner
65 g grobes Meersalz
75 g Zucker
etwas Gin







Nun den Dill fein hacken und die Gewürze miteinander vermischen.






Dann habe ich das Filet noch von ein paar Gräten befreit und etwas in "Form" gebracht (hätte sonst nicht ganz auf das Gitter gepaßt) und anschließend mit Gin eingepinselt






nun den gehackten Dill auf den Filets verteilen und gut andrücken







zum Schluß dann die Gewürzmischung auf den Filets verteilen und wieder gut andrücken






Jetzt sind die Filets, mit Frischhaltefolie gut abgedeckt, für 24 Stunden im Kühlschrank ....


morgen abend geht es dann weiter

#h


----------



## Tino (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo Andrea

Das sieht schon sehr schön aus,aber ich kenne es, dass man den Fisch direkt mit der Salz-Gewürzmischung einreibt und dann den Dill auf dem Filet verteilt.

Aber anders herum wirds wohl genauso gut gehen.

Bin gespannt auf die nächsten Bilder.


----------



## aal60 (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Da bin ich mal gespannt. Bei mir kommt das Zucker-Salzgemisch auch direkt auf die Fleischseite. Dann aufeinander legen und mit Frischhaltefolie einwickeln oder einschweißen. 

Aber mal abwarten. #6


----------



## sprogoe (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Tino und Uwe#6
ich kenn das auch nur so.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Lenkers (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Aber das mit dem Gin ist gut #6


----------



## Theo (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Sieht aus wie Bodenfrost,
wenn er nach Hause kommt....|bigeyes|supergri:q|supergri


----------



## Streber (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

So weiter geht´s......

nach 24 h Aufenthalt im Kühlschrank hatte sich gut 100 ml Flüssigkeit gebildet






jetzt erst mal grob den Dill und den Rest der Gewürze vorsichtig entfernt






anschließend unter fliesendem Wasser abgewaschen






und vorsichtig mit Küchenkrepp abgetrocknet






Dann ging es erstmal für 1,5 Std. zum trocknen in den Kühlschrank, dann wurden die Filets nochmal mit Gin eingepinselt und durften dann weitere 2 Stunden im Kühlschrank trocknen.

In der Zwischenzeit wurde der Sparbrand entzündet






Da es hier zur Zeit nachts ziemlich kalt ist (momentan sind es chon -3 Grad) habe ich ein paar Teelichter reingestellt um ein bischen Wärme zu erzeugen. Im Moment sind es 14 Grad im Ofen.

Jetzt noch den Lachs in den Ofen schieben







Und nun heißt es warten.....


Anschnittbilder folgen dann. Bin schon mal gespannt ob Göga mit dem Ergebnis zufrieden ist.

Das Rezept haben wir sonst immer benutzt um Lachs- oder Lachsforellenfilets zu beizen ohne kalt zu räuchern. Mit dem Dill haben wir es immer schon so gemacht und es hat problemlos funktionert. Diesmal habe ich nur zusätzlich den Gin verwendet.


----------



## aal60 (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Andrea, die Filets sehen gut aus und sie werden sich im Ofen wohl fühlen, bei dieser intimen Kerzenbeleuchtung. 

Bin gespannt wie sie schmecken werden. Wie lange qualmt euer Sparbrand?


----------



## Streber (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

@aal60

Unser Sparbrand qualmt ca. 10 bis 12 Stunden, manchmal auch länger. Liegt warscheinlich daran wie fest das Räuchermehl angedrückt wird. Das genaue Timing haben wir noch nicht so ganz raus.

Der Lachs ist jetzt seit 19.00 Uhr im Ofen und wird dort mindestens bis morgen 7.30 Uhr drinn bleiben. Kann mich dann erst darum kümmern, wenn Junior auf dem weg zur Schule ist


----------



## Tino (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Na die sehen doch seeeehr lecker aus #6

Aber eines hast du völlig falsch gemacht...


...definitiv zu wenig!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Streber (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ja, das wird warscheinlich alles viiiiiiieeeeeeel zu schnell aufgegessen sein |rolleyes


----------



## Theo (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

...sieht lecker aus

wie lange räucherst Du insgesamt das Teil?


----------



## ostseethaler (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hab mal ne Frage an die Runde, die schon mehr Erfahrung im Kalträuchern von Schinken haben.
Hab meinen Schinken ja nun angeschnitten und einen Teil hab ich schon verspeist. Rundrum sehr lecker und die Rauchnote sehr gut.
Allerdings musste ich bei jedem Stück feststellen, daß der Kern immer etwas heller ist als die Ränder (siehe Bild).#t

Die Teile haben eine Durchmesser von ca. 8cm. Ich hab sie 14 Tage einvakumiert gepökelt, 2 Tage durchbrennen lassen und 3 Räuchergänge a 10h gemacht. Woran kanns liegen, daß er drinnen noch so weiß ist???
Wie gesagt....Geschmack usw allels ok, auch diese helle Stelle drinne ist nicht irgenwie roh oder sowas... schmeckt genau wie alles andere. Aber würd mich schonmal interessieren woran das liegt.
Hätte man länger pökeln müssen oder länger durchbrennen?;+

Gruß vom Ostseethaler


----------



## Theo (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ich hab die Hähnchenbrüste nun auch noch hängen lassen und heute die nächste angeschnitten.
Der Geschmack ist etwas säuerlich und der Rand sieht grünlich aus, ist das normal?


LG Theo


----------



## Tino (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo Thaler

Das ist bestimmt Lachsschinken,so wie das Fleischstück aussieht,oder?

Wie lange hing er noch nach dem räuchern rum,oder hast du ihn gleich angeschnitten?


----------



## Streber (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Theo schrieb:


> ...sieht lecker aus
> 
> wie lange räucherst Du insgesamt das Teil?


 
Ich habe einen Räuchergang von 12 Stunden gemacht.


----------



## Streber (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Nach 12 Std. Rauch waren die Filets dann heute früh fertig. Die Temperatur im Ofen war auf knapp unter 10 Grad gefallen, hat sich also die Nacht gut gehalten.

Die Filets durften sich dann noch etwas ausruhen und heute abend war Anschnitt:













Geschmacklich war der Fisch sehr sehr lecker, allerdings war das eine Filet doch etwas zu trocken. Woran kann das liegen?

Haben dann das Filet heute abend vakuumiert. Hätte ich es gleich nach dem räuchern vakuumieren sollen?

Wie macht ihr das? Wie lagert ihr den frisch geräucherten Lachs?


----------



## ostseethaler (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Tino schrieb:


> Hallo Thaler
> 
> Das ist bestimmt Lachsschinken,so wie das Fleischstück aussieht,oder?
> 
> Wie lange hing er noch nach dem räuchern rum,oder hast du ihn gleich angeschnitten?




Nee Lachsschinken war es nicht...ich hatte nen Schulterstrang geholt.

Ein Stück habe ich gleich angeschnitten und das andere (im Bild) ist 14 Tage alt.
Das dritte Teil hab ich einvakumiert und das liegt noch im Keller.
Meinste es liegt daran, daß die noch zu frisch sind???
Gruß vom Ostseethaler


----------



## Tino (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Das Teil im Bild ist am Rand schon trocken. Vielleicht zu schnell getrocknet.
Trockne ihn mal weiter und wenn der Rand zu hart werden sollte vakumierst du ihn wieder für 3-4 Tage.

Dann sollte sich die Feuchtigkeit im Stück ausgeglichen haben.


----------



## sprogoe (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ich wollte Euch mal meine Auffassung von selbstgemachtem Speck darstellen.
Für meine Begriffe muß der nicht aussehen wie gekaufter, rosig, weich und halbroh.
Ich liebe es, wenn er richtig schön hart und abgehangen ist und dann sieht er bei mir so aus:

Gruß Siggi


----------



## 42er barsch (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

und dann sieht er bei mir so aus:

und der sieht legger aus.

ich mag schinken auch schön abgehangen und "trocken ", vor allem muss eine scheibe von 1cm dicke aufrecht stehen und nicht so wabbelig einknicken wie die vom abgepackten  billigschinken .

gruss


----------



## sprogoe (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

rrrrrrrrrichtig!
Und vor allem, der hält sich wochen- wenn nicht gar monatelang.
Wenn man ihn läßt.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Tino (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Bääähhh Siggi

Sag mal Scham kennst du wohl nicht, solch ein Stück zu fotografieren.

Schaff das schnellstens ausser Landes...


...Ägypten wäre ein guter Ort, es für immer verschwinden zu lassen!!!


----------



## Theo (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

...echt Siggi, unglaublich


Kann mal jemand zurückblättern und zum Beitrag 1377 was sagen?

LG Theo


----------



## Tino (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Theo schrieb:


> Ich hab die Hähnchenbrüste nun auch noch hängen lassen und heute die nächste angeschnitten.
> Der Geschmack ist etwas säuerlich und der Rand sieht grünlich aus, ist das normal?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## leopard_afrika (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

@ theo
schimmelnd grünlich oder nur schillernd? 
das mit dem lt. säuerlich hatte ich auch schon, würde mich freuen, da vlt. input zu bekommen.


----------



## KGE (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Der säuerliche Geschmack kann zu einem durch " Rauchstau " entstehen. Sprich zu viel Rauchentwicklung. 
Es gibt da so einen schönen Spruch ( Nicht mehr Rauch als eine brennende Zigarre erzeugt ) . 
Zum anderen kann entstandener Kondensat auf das Räuchergut getropft sein. Und der schmeckt dann richtig eklig.


----------



## Theo (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Also schimmelnd grün nicht, eher so ein leichtes nicht gänzlich schillerndes grün so cá 1cm breit im Randbereich.
Von aussen auf dieser Stelle auf der "Haut" ein leichter heller Schleier.

Rauch war auch nicht so viel, aber bei ersten Räuchergang hatte sich in dem Ofen sehr viel - ich sach mal- Kondenswasser gebildet.

Beim durchbrennen lage die Temperaturen zwischen 2°-8° Luftfeuchtigkeit zwischen 85 - manchmal 98%.
Hatten viele Regentage, leider.


----------



## Tino (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

85% sind schon grenzwertig,laut dem was optimal sein soll.

In meiner Kammer hab ich fast ideale Bedingungen und hab somit keinen Vergleich mit meinen Sachen,da sie immer gut gereift und getrocknet sind.

Kann das Grün auch daher kommen, dass die Silberhaut (wenn welche vorhanden) im Licht ein wenig schimmert?


----------



## sprogoe (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Tino schrieb:


> Bääähhh Siggi
> 
> Sag mal Scham kennst du wohl nicht, solch ein Stück zu fotografieren.
> 
> ...



neenee, Tino,
das mache ich nicht.
Wenn die Ägypter Dich mit Schweinefleisch erwischen, werden sie Dich öffentlich auspeitschen, kann ich nicht verantworten.

Bis dann und gute Heimreise wünscht Dir Siggi


----------



## Tino (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Gut das du sooo an mich denkst.

Lecker Teil haste da wieder gemacht...na ja nix neues bei dir.|rolleyes


----------



## sprogoe (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ja,
das kommt dabei raus, wenn man sich keinen großen Kopp macht, das Teil dann so ca. 7 Wochen vor sich hingammeln läßt und dann:
Hau weg die Sch..ße.

Aber mal ohne Blödsinn, ohne die ganzen Tipps und Rezepte hier, natürlich auch Deine, Tino, hätt´ich mich ja nie an die Sache rangewagt.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Tino (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

..und ich dachte du wärst ein alter Hase in der Kalträucherzunft,aber schön das es so gut gelungen ist.


----------



## Theo (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Heute habe ich den Kräuternacken angeschnitten, hat lange genug gehangen, wurde zusammen mit den Hähnchenbrüsten geräuchert.

Geschmacklich echt klasse, ein wenig mehr Kräutergeschmack hatte ich aber erwartet.

Einen Lachsschinken hab ich noch hängen, den werd ich evtl. noch was hängen lassen, was meint Ihr dazu?

Gruss Theo


----------



## Tino (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Lachsschinken brauchst du nicht hängen lassen,das Original ist auch nicht furztrocken gereift.

Der wird zum durchbrennen aufgehängt dann nach belieben geräuchert und kann dann auch gleich angeschnitten werden.
Bei dem ist eine gewisse Feuchte völlig Normal.
Ich hab meinen Lachs auch mal schön zum reifen hingehängt und dann war der schön trocken.
Schmeckte überhaupt nicht,der muss eine gwisse Feuchte haben!!!

Dein Kräuternacken sieht seeeeehr lecker aus!!!

Wo ist das Rezept ?


----------



## Theo (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

...es ist Dein Rezept Tino, nur ohne Rotwein

nur wie gesagt werde ich beim nächsten Kräuternacken wesentlich mehr Kräuter dazulegen.


Nach intensiver Verkostung bin ich zum Schluss gekommen, dass die von mir heissgeräucherten Stücke (Pastrami und Nacken) einen besseren und intensiveren Geschmack haben als die kaltgeräucherten Schinken.
Aber das ist eben Geschmackssache....

Die Hähnchenbrüste werde ich wohl so nicht nochmal machen, woran es auch immer gelegen hat.#c

Gruss Theo


----------



## Tino (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ach so mein Rezept.
Schön das es dir soweit geschmeckt hat. 

Versuch beim nächsten Mal etwas mehr Majoran und Thymian in die Mischung zu machen. Die haben ein volles Aroma,wenn du die beiden magst.

Bei mir war es ja auch ein Testrezept.

Die heissgeräucherten Sachen haben einfach ein volleres und intensiveres Aroma.

...und schmecken einfach nur megageil

Wenns wärmer ist,probiere ich mich an ein mariniertes Roastbeef was ich auch heissräuchern werde.

Die Marinade wird natürlich selbst kreiiert,versteht sich!!!


----------



## Bullov (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ich brauche mal euren Rat.
War gestern im Handelshof um die Ecke und hab div. Material für Schinken geholt und da der Lachs relativ günstig war, hab ich auch davon 2 Hälften mitgenommen.
Jetzt meine Frage, den Lachs würde ich gerne am Sonntag kalt räuchern, ist das bei diesen Temperaturen überhaupt möglich oder soll ich ne Heizung mit in den Ofen stellen????

Wir haben hier im Moment tagsüber um die 8° MINUS

Danke schon mal für eure Tipps


----------



## Tino (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Das ist definitiv zu kalt!!!

Häng ne Kabellampe unten mit rein, dass die abgegebene Wärme nach oben steigen kann.

Auf jeden Fall eine geringe Wärmequelle!!!

Vielleicht bringen hier andere noch den Vorschlag mit Kerzen,was ich für überhaupt nicht geeignet halte.

Die stinken ja nur vor sich hin.


----------



## Bullov (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Weclhe Temperatur sollte ich denn erreichen?

...ich glaub im Keller sind noch ein paar 100 Watt Birnen :g


----------



## aal60 (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Positiv Grade auf alle Fälle. +2 bis +4 °C dürften es schon sein. |wavey:


----------



## leopard_afrika (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

ich habe auch schon bei ähnlichen temps kalt geräuchert, hab auch kerzen/ grablichter versucht und bin von abgegangen, blakender ruß war fast nicht zu vermeiden.
ich arbeite eigentlich immer mit einem minifeuer in der mitte des ofens, nur etwas spanholz in der mitte des sparbrand- u`s entzündet bringt die temperatur des ofens von - auf + grade Außerdem solltest du den ofen vlt. von außen noch so gut es geht dämmen, da du ja 20°c nicht überschreiten willst, kannst du dafür auch material verwenden, daß nicht hoch- feuerfest ist. styroporplatten oder ähnliches. und die zuluft muß zwar da sein, aber nicht so extrem wie beim heißräuchern. d.h., du kannst dir beruhigt auch eine windstillere ecke suchen.

wichtig ist, in den ruhephasen zwischen den räuchergängen mußt du dir zum aufhängen nen raum suchen, der zwar kühl ist, aber auch plusgrade aufweist. hab ein mal gedacht, ich lasse das zeug im ofen ruhen, der hatte ruckzuck minustemps und auf dem fleisch bildete sich rauhreif, der am nächsten tag zu unangenehmem kondenswasser führte. nie wieder, lieber riecht die "kleine kneipe" noch wochenlang. ;-)


----------



## Tino (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Bullov schrieb:


> Weclhe Temperatur sollte ich denn erreichen?
> 
> ...ich glaub im Keller sind noch ein paar 100 Watt Birnen :g




Mit ner 100 Watt Birne sollte es gut hinhauen.


----------



## Theo (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Diese einfachen und billigen Campinggaskocher für 10€ und die Kartusche 2€, da bekommt man Temperaturen mit kleinster Flamme von 9-10 Grad hin.

Ich hoffe diese Woche kommen mal ein paar gute Angebote beim "Metzger meines Vertrauens" rein, bin schon wieder räuchersüchtig...|rolleyes

Gruss Theo


----------



## Tino (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo Theo

Das ist ja ne gute Idee für die sehr kalte Jahreszeit.

Aber wie lange hält so eine Kartusche denn?

Ist die nach 8 h leer ist es aber nicht billig,denke ich.


----------



## xonnel (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hey !

Ich hatte kurz nach Weihnachten einige Schweinerücken ins Vakuum gelegt.
Die Stücke sind jetzt seit seit Beginn der Frostperiode eigentlich fertig zum Räuchern. Seit einer guten Woche liegen die Stücke jetzt im Kühlschrank. 
Derzeit sieht es ja nicht so aus, als ob ich in den nächsten paar Tagen zum Räuchern komme, bis auf weiteres ist hier Dauerfrost angesagt.

Wie lange kann ich die Stücke im Kühlschrank liegen lassen ?


----------



## Tino (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Bis dein Weib dir paar hinter die Ohren haut:vik:

Räucher doch.

Tips sind doch zwei Etagen über dir.

Ich würd den Campingkocher ernsthaft in Erwägung ziehen.


----------



## sprogoe (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hier mal meine Methode "Kalträuchern bei Minusgraden".

Bei einer Tagesaußentemperatur von zur Zeit ca. -5 Grad stelle ich meine Räuchertonne in die geschlossene Garage, in der die Temperatur tagsüber bei -2 Grad liegt.
Den Sparbrand mit einem Querschnitt von 6 x 6 cm und einem Fassungsvermögen von ca. 2 L Räuchermehl stelle ich dann nicht auf den Boden der Tonne, sondern auf ein Gitterrost etwas unterhalb der Räucherware auf.
So entsteht im Ofeninneren (in Höhe des Räucherfleisches) eine Temperatur von ca. + 5 bis + 8 Grad.
Und eh jemand nachfragt:
ja, Lüftungsschlitze sind in der Garagenrückwand vorhanden, ein Luftaustausch findet statt und die Glut geht auch nicht aus.
Will damit auch sagen, daß das reine Rumdiskutieren auch zu keinem Ergebnis führt, hier hilft einfach nur mutiges Ausprobieren.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Slipknot1 (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hey Leute bin blutiger Anfänger in Sachen räuchern.

Kurze Frage: Könnte man auch Pellets aus Buche nehmen anstatt Holzmehl??


----------



## Tino (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Willst du die Pellets zum kalträuchern nehmen???


----------



## Tino (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



sprogoe schrieb:


> Will damit auch sagen, daß das reine Rumdiskutieren auch zu keinem Ergebnis führt, hier hilft einfach nur mutiges Ausprobieren.
> 
> Gruß Siggi



Hallo Siggi

...und wenn er garkeine Garage hat???

Im Hausflur kann er ja nicht rumprobieren:q


----------



## Slipknot1 (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Die pellets für Forellen, aber nicht kalt ;-)


----------



## Theo (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Moin Männers,

Siggi, da kannst Du Garage und Grundsrück Dein Eigen nennen, soviel Glück haben nicht alle.
Ich wohne hier am Niederrhein in einer Mietswohnung und unser Vermieter hatte meinem Nachbarn und Angelkumpel das Räuchern auf dem Grundstück z.Bsp. untersagt.
Ich darf von meinem Chef aus in vor unserer Firmenhalle räuchern und als der Ofen (er war nicht gezündet) wegen Regens in der Halle stand, da kam auch schon die Frage, ob das nicht in die Sachen dort zieht.
Auch wenn der Ofen aus ist riecht er ja kräftig.

Also das mit dem Räuchern in der Garage stell ich mir nicht so gut vor. Der Rauch legt sich doch auch ausserhalb ab.

Wir geben ja schon einiges an Geld für dies Hobby aus, da ist der ganz kleine Campingkocher eine einmalige Anschaffung und die Kartusche gibts hier schon sehr günstig.

LG Theo


----------



## Bullov (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

So,
dann will ich mal kurz beschreiben wie es bei mir geklappt hat.

1. es hat sehr gut geklappt, schon mal das Wichtigste  :vik:

2. Wir hatten Sonntag -18º und darum hab ich erst mit nem Heissluftföhn vorgeheizt,auf -8º und dann mit 2 Baulampen a 60 Watt hatte ich 7 Stunden lang eine Temperatur von 3º. 
Danke euch für die Hilfe und das mit dem Gaskocher probier ich bestimmt auch mal aus.

PS: an der Garage soll es nicht scheitern, allerdings ist der Ofen zu groß :q


----------



## Tino (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Bullov schrieb:


> PS: an der Garage soll es nicht scheitern, allerdings ist der Ofen zu groß :q




Wie klein ist dein Auto denn ? :q


----------



## Downbeat (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Das ist so abwegig nicht. Sportwagen z.B. sind ja recht klein.


----------



## Tino (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Wie groß ist denn Bullov denn eigentlich,wenn er solch ein Teil fährt.|kopfkrat:q

Auf jeden Fall ne geile Karre und ne gaaaaaaanz kleine Garage.


----------



## Bullov (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Also für mich müsste es dann schon ein großer Sportwagen sein (beim MX-5 schließt das Dach nicht wenn ich drin sitze #t

Ich fahr nen Skoda Octavia Combi Scout und der passt soeben rein. allerdings hat so nen Ofen ja nicht nur Tiefe und Länge sondern auch HÖHE und ich geh schon leicht gebückt zum Auto. :c


----------



## Theo (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Moin liebe Räuchergemeinde,

da der Verzehr der ersten Charge sich dem Ende neigt, hab ich gestern vier Schweinerücken von 1-1,4kg käuflich erworben, wobei ich zwei davon heiss räuchern werde.

Diese zwei (2,5kg) habe ich wie folgt gewürzt:

62,5 g NPS
25 g Traubenzucker
15 g schwarzer Pfeffer
40 g Kräuter der Provence
15 g Wacholderbeeren
5 g Koriander
3 g Piment
3 g Nelken
8 Lorbeerblätter
4 Knobizehen

(dieses Rezept ist Tonis Kräuternacken, welchen ich beim ersten Gang kalt räucherte) ...sehr lecker

Die beiden anderen Teile ( 2,1kg) zum Kalträuchern habe ich gewürzt:

50 g NPS
2 g Ascorbin
8 g schwarzer Pfeffer
4 g rosa Beeren
8 g Wacholderbeeren
17 g Kümmel
4 g Chilipulver
3 g Senfmehl
3 g Nelken
3 g Piment
2 TL Honig

einige Gwürze hab ich in der Kaffemühle geschrotet, die Teile eingenetzt und nach der Massage mit den Gewürzen ins Vakuum und für cá 14 Tage in die Kühlung verfrachtet.
Alle zwei Tage werden sie gewendet, dann 2-3 Tage zum Durchbrennen aufgehangen und dann werden sie das Innere des Ofens kennenlernen...|supergri

LG Theo


----------



## Tino (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Wenn du wieder mich meinst,dann bitte ich um sofortige Nachbesserung meines Namens,Thoe.

Sind denn 4 Buchstaben, in der richtigen Reihenfolge zu schreiben,zuviel verlangt!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sunny (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Nu stell dich mal nicht so an . Immerhin waren doch 2 von den 4 Buchstaben an der richtigen Stelle .


----------



## Tino (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Das bleiben aber nur 50%.

ich verlange 100...


----------



## sundangler (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Sieht gut aus. Viel Erfolg!


----------



## leopard_afrika (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

ey tino, seit dem du dich da in ägypten rumtreibst, hast du so radikale mimositäten! ;-) willste etwa berümt werden? kannst ja jetzt unsern bundespräsi ablösen, dann wird dein name kurzzeitig bekannt werden. denn wir werden sofort in der bild usw. intervenieren wegen anstiftung zu suchthaftem und auch unzüchtigen verhalten!!! dann ist dir das mit dem toni oder so vlt. sogar ganz lieb? 
virtuelles freitag- feierabend- bierchen? ;-)


----------



## Theo (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Da hat die POS wohl geschlampt...|kopfkrat



|supergri|supergri|supergri...Sorry, ich hatte gerade Ailton "Toni" im Interview nebenbei geschaut....#c


LG


----------



## Tino (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ich helf euch gleich. Ihr habt wohl Langeweile mich hier anmachen zu wollen ? Schämt euch was !!!


----------



## leopard_afrika (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

ne ordentliche buddel und er heißt sowieso itno! ;-) dann steht da nur mit viel räucherware wieder tino.


----------



## Tino (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Danke ,Dirk,dass baut auf.


----------



## leopard_afrika (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

ich wusste es eben, ohne räuchern wüßten wir nicht mal mehr, wie unser name geschrieben wird!


----------



## Big Man (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

ich würde mir gerne einen neuen Ofen zulegen was haltet ihr von dem hier.


----------



## leopard_afrika (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

was willst du räuchern? für aale auf jeden fall ungeeignet, hab jedenfalls noch keinen aal geräuchert gesehen, der in waagerechter lage wirklich gut geräuchert war.
ausserdem für mich ausschließlich für die von mir als "uncool" angesehenen räucherungen mit gas und elektro geeignet.


----------



## Big Man (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Naja an die Alle habe ich nicht gedacht, weil ich selten welche fange und das es für Gas und Strom geeignet ist geist ja nicht, dass ich es damit betreibe. Da ich mit Holz meine Heizung betreibe, fallen das ein oder andere Stück Buche zum räuchern ab.


----------



## leopard_afrika (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

der ofen ist 80 cm hoch, davon ist ca. 1/3 feuerraum, wenn du da noch unteren freiraum wegen dem verhindern des platzens der haut bei berührung mit der heißen fettauffangschale und oberen freiraum wegen der aufhängung wegrechnest, ist der für hängende fische also gar nichts.
der feuerraum ist nur über ne schiebetür erreichbar, für feuerheizung äußerst unbequem.
das nur zur ergänzung, falls jemand fragt, warum ich ihn für ungeeignet finde.


----------



## Theo (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Moin,

Big Man wie sieht es denn mit selber basteln aus?
Hast Du da Möglichkeiten, oder bist Du auf Kauf angewiesen.
Hilfe und Tipps wirst Du hier reichlich sehen und bekommen.
Ich hab bisher keinen käuflichen Ofen gesehen, welcher alle Kriterien erfüllt.

Gruss Theo


----------



## Tino (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Wenn man kann und mit Holz räuchern will (mit was auch sonst)

MUSS man sich einen Ofen selberbauen.

Wie ich finde ,ist es dann ein grosser Vorteil wenn man den mit einem ''Fuchs'' baut.
Das erleichtert die Temperaturkontrolle des Ofens um ein vielfaches.

Man kann ihn dann ,wie von Theo schon erwähnt,nach seinen Wünschen und Vorlieben individuell bauen.

Fuchs: ist der kleine Vorraum indem das Feuer brennt,und nicht unmittelbar unterm Fisch

z.Bsp.:


----------



## aal60 (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Der Ofen sollte mindesten einen1,40m hohen Räucherraum haben, um Aale räuchern zu können.

Und falls mit Holz geheizt wird,(wie ich) sollte noch genügend Freiraum dasein.

Schau dir mal die Selbstbauten im AB an. Inspiriert ungemein.


----------



## leopard_afrika (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=223258
ich mach hier mal werbung für siggi`s ofen, besonders gut finde ich die lösung mit rädern, so kann man den ofen gut in wetterfeste gefilde bringen. wenn man den platz dazu hat, macht sich auch ein gemauerter recht gut, vor allem, wenn man diesen mit ner kombi feuerstelle/ grill/ spieß verbindet. ;-)


----------



## dieteraalland (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

@big man,
also wenn man die möglichkeit hat selbst zu bauen. dann  ist dies immer  erste wahl #6.
der von dir favorisierte ofen würde mir nicht zusagen #d
begründung :der räucherraum zu klein #q


----------



## hulk40 (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo

Ich hatte bis vor kurzen auch einen kleinen Edelstahl Räucherofen. Für Forellen und kleinere Sachen(Käse Schinken Eier)hat er gereicht.Aber für Aal und große Saiblinge war er zu klein.Allso habe ich mich im Forum umgeschaut und einen super Bauplan von( aal 60) gefunden. Danke. Und weil ich eine ganze Palette Klinker nehmen mußte habe ich gleich noch einen Kombiofen fürs Grillen und Kesselgulasch gebaut.Also es lohnt sich die Mühe zu machen und sich im Forum mal umzuschauen . Es sind viele schöne Sachen dabei.  Echt Super #6

                                                              MfG Micha


----------



## Theo (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

@To,...äh Tino

Sach mal, in Beitrag 643 hattest Du mal beschrieben wie Du einen Lachs eingelegt und geräuchert hast.
Kann man die Anleitung so übernehmen, ode hast Du da irgendwelche Veränderungen vorgenommen?

Z.Zt sind hier Lachsseiten für 1,29€/100g im Angebot, da hatte ich mal vor drei vier Seiten zu veredeln.

LG Theo


----------



## Tino (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo Theo

Welchen Beitrag genau meinst du???

Verlinke mal bitte...


----------



## Theo (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Da hat sich die Pannenhexe eingeschichen...


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3175360&postcount=643


----------



## dieteraalland (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



hulk40 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich hatte bis vor kurzen auch einen kleinen Edelstahl Räucherofen. Für Forellen und kleinere Sachen(Käse Schinken Eier)hat er gereicht.Aber für Aal und große Saiblinge war er zu klein.Allso habe ich mich im Forum umgeschaut und einen super Bauplan von( aal 60) gefunden. Danke. Und weil ich eine ganze Palette Klinker nehmen mußte habe ich gleich noch einen Kombiofen fürs Grillen und Kesselgulasch gebaut.Also es lohnt sich die Mühe zu machen und sich im Forum mal umzuschauen . Es sind viele schöne Sachen dabei. Echt Super #6
> 
> MfG Micha


 
sieht prima aus #6

|schild-g ist dir echt gut gelungen

lohnt sich wirklich mal hier und da rumzublättern :m


----------



## Big Man (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hi Leute,

vielen Dank für Eure Meinungen. Manchmal hat man eine Idee ohne Sie bis zum Schluss durchzudenken.
Den Gedanken mit dem gemauerten hatte ich auch schon und hatte mir auch schon eine Variante angesehen. Da war auch der von Tino erwähnte Fuchs mit dran. Ich denke es wird darauf hinauslaufen.
Ich habe halt von dem Laden einen Gutschein den ich umsetzen wollte.
Naja gut das ich Euch gefragt habe.


----------



## leopard_afrika (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

vorschlag big man, kannst dir ja ne teleskopierbare tonne von da holen, dann kannst du auch bei freunden, im urlaub oder so räuchern. dann noch das ganze zubehör für deinen gemauerten... du wirst den gutschein schon klein kriegen! ;-)


----------



## Theo (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Wo kann man die Teletonne denn erwerben?


----------



## leopard_afrika (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Raucherofen-Typ-A-Teleskop-1-10m-Vierkante-Extra-Hoch-Rauchertonne-/360425250650?pt=DE_Sport_Angelsport_R%C3%A4uchern&hash=item53eb04df5a

ich hab so ein einfaches teil, die rechteckform hat den vorteil, daß ich sie zwischen vordersitz und rücksitz in den fußraum legen kann. holz, späne und fertiglake kommen in den ofen. und von der höhe ergibt sich bei mir eine komplette ablegefläche fürs gepäck. und auf der rücktour kommt der ofen in einen jute- und einen müllsack wegen des geruchs


----------



## Tino (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Theo schrieb:


> Da hat sich die Pannenhexe eingeschichen...
> 
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3175360&postcount=643




Moin moin Theo

Das ist mein einziges Rezept, was ich auch nie abändern werde. 
Sehr einfaches Rezept für eine einfache Köstlichkeit eben.
Du wirst es selber sehen, wie gut das Endprodukt schmecken wird. Das braucht kein extra Aroma wie Gin ,Whiskey oder sowas.
Es schmeckt, wonach es schmecken soll.
Ich möchte den reinen Fischgeschmack haben,deswegen experimentiere ich auch nicht mit Gin,Whiskey oder anderen Sachen rum. 
Schon garnichts ins Räuchermehl,denn das kann sehr schnell nach hinten losgehen.

Bedenke aber eine sehr wichtige Sache!!!!!!!!!

Lass ihn nicht zu lange trocknen,dann kann er zu salzig werden.
Trockne ihn so weit wie es geht mit Küchenkrepp und lass ihn dann 1-allerhöchstens 2h Stunden zum trocknen hängen.

Viel Spass beim nachbauen,Theo


----------



## Seeteufelline (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



hulk40 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich hatte bis vor kurzen auch einen kleinen Edelstahl Räucherofen. Für Forellen und kleinere Sachen(Käse Schinken Eier)hat er gereicht.Aber für Aal und große Saiblinge war er zu klein.Allso habe ich mich im Forum umgeschaut und einen super Bauplan von( aal 60) gefunden. Danke. Und weil ich eine ganze Palette Klinker nehmen mußte habe ich gleich noch einen Kombiofen fürs Grillen und Kesselgulasch gebaut.Also es lohnt sich die Mühe zu machen und sich im Forum mal umzuschauen . Es sind viele schöne Sachen dabei.  Echt Super #6
> 
> MfG Micha


Der sieht ja echt spitze auch, hoffe die Fische werden ebenso super dadrin.
Kann man ja schon vor Neid erblassen


----------



## LOCHI (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

So das hab ich grad ausm Tonfass, ich mach die Geschichte halt noch altmodisch... Der schinken liegt noch für 19 Tage im Fass. Mfg de Lochi


----------



## Tino (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo Lochi.

Ich habe auch noch einen schönen Steintopf der groß genug zum pökeln ist.
Dann spar ich mir das vakumieren,obwohl ich es gut finde.
Aber manchmal hat mein nicht die Lust die Geräte rauszukramen und dann alles in Tüten zu stecken.(Faulheit)

Könntest du etwas genauer berichten, wie du im Fass gepökelt hast und auf was man achten muss oder sollte.


----------



## hulk40 (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Seeteufelline schrieb:


> Der sieht ja echt spitze auch, hoffe die Fische werden ebenso super dadrin.
> Kann man ja schon vor Neid erblassen



Hallo Seeteufelline,


Ja die Optik ist schön wie du sagst,aber es funktioniert auch super und ist nicht so anstrengend wie mein Edelstahlofen.Wegen Temperatur halten und so . Man kann in Ruhe zuschauen und ein oder zwei Bierchen geniessen.So macht es mir eben mehr Spaß. Aber das muß jeder selber heraus finden.
Hier noch ein Bild von meinen ersten Gerätschaften.



                                              MfG Micha|wavey:


----------



## aal60 (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



hulk40 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich hatte bis vor kurzen auch einen kleinen Edelstahl Räucherofen. Für Forellen und kleinere Sachen(Käse Schinken Eier)hat er gereicht.Aber für Aal und große Saiblinge war er zu klein.Allso habe ich mich im Forum umgeschaut und einen super Bauplan von( aal 60) gefunden. Danke. Und weil ich eine ganze Palette Klinker nehmen mußte habe ich gleich noch einen Kombiofen fürs Grillen und Kesselgulasch gebaut.Also es lohnt sich die Mühe zu machen und sich im Forum mal umzuschauen . Es sind viele schöne Sachen dabei.  Echt Super #6
> 
> MfG Micha




Micha, Du hast ja eine schöne Räucher-Anlage gezaubert.
Alle Hochachtung !#6


----------



## hulk40 (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



aal60 schrieb:


> Micha, Du hast ja eine schöne Räucher-Anlage gezaubert.
> Alle Hochachtung !#6



Hallo,

Ja, Dank deines Super Bauplanes und ein Paar eignen Ideen ist eine schöne Freizeitbeschäftigung dabei rausgekommen.Aber hattest du nicht gesagt, daß Du auch noch etwas neues in Angriff nehmen wolltest? Oder habe ich das Falsch verstanden.

                      MfG Micha


----------



## aal60 (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ich habe im Dezember letzten Jahres den Sparbrand in Betrieb genommen. Hat super geklappt, Brenndauer = Qualmdauer >20 Std. 

Hatte ja im AB berichtet. 

 Im Laufe des Jahres gibt es noch Gehwegplatten zum Räucherplatz.


----------



## Theo (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Moin Männers,

mal eine andere Frage...

Ich wurd vom Vorstand des Kleingartenvereins gefragt ob ich beim Frühlingsfest räuchern könne.
Es gibt dort ´nen Grillstand, Pommesstand, Waffeln, etc.
Ich sollte cá 100 Forellen räuchern und was ich sonst noch so da hätte, es kommen so cá 170 Leute.

Hat da jemand Erfahrung, gibts da irgendwelche Vorschriften, ist es überhaupt erlaubt?


LG Theo


----------



## FisherMan66 (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

@ Theo

Setz Dich doch mal mit den Betreibern vom Grillstand oder der Pommes-Bude in Verbindung. Die können Dir bestimmt sagen, welche Auflagen sie erfüllen müssen. Der Vereinsvorstand müsste auch wissen, unter welchen Regeln das stattfinden darf.

Notfalls gibt Dir auch Dein zuständiges Veterinäramt die entsprechende Auskunft. Allerdings kannst so auch schlafende Hunde wecken.


----------



## Theo (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Moin,

der Vorstand meint, es ist alles kein Problem da es ja keine öffentliche Veranstaltung ist, sondern eine Vereinsfeier zu der nur Mitglieder wie deren Familienangehörige "geladen" sind.

Es gibt einen Aushang in den Gärten, welcher eigentlich öffentlich ist, da spaziert ja die halbe Stadt durch und wenn sich dort Leute von "ausserhalb" einschleichen ist für die kein Problem, ist ja gut für die Vereinskasse, so deren Argumentation.

Die anderen Stände gehören dem Verein und werden auch von den Mitgliedern bewirtschaftet, da werd ich wohl keine kompetente Antwort bekommen.

Also überzeugend wirkt das alles nicht, ich würd das auch sehr gerne machen, aber ich hab auch keine Lust auf Stress mit den Behörden.
Im Moment bin ich da noch hin und hergerissen...


LG Theo


----------



## Tino (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Mann Theo !!!!!!!

Frag beim Ordnungsamt einfach nach und gut ist.

Später kannste ja nicht sagen: 

...die ausm Anglerboard haben gesagt.........wennse dich am Nors hebbm


----------



## sundangler (16. März 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

*Freu* in 2 Wochen geht mein Boot zu Wasser und dann wird sich erstmal wieder eingedeckt mit Hering. Schön Matjes und Bismarkhering drauß machen.


----------



## sprogoe (16. März 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Na denn Marco,
viel Erfolg beim Beutemachen und der anschließenden Veredlung.

Zum Testessen kommen wir alle.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## malibu92 (18. März 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Nabend der Räuchergemeinde,
Mein Vater besitzt einen Räucherofen den er selber aus einem alten Heizwasserboiler gebaut hat. Drunter stellt er immer ein gestell von einem Grill. Meine Frage ist es, ob man damit auch kalt Räuchern könnte.
wollte dann mal selber Fleisch räuchern, da ich bis jetzt immer Dörfleisch im Backofen gemacht habe.

Gruß Manuel


----------



## paule79 (18. März 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hi,
ich hab heut ein stückchen Fleisch zubereitet.
Es ist war nicht "voll geräuchert",aber war auch lecker.
2 Stunden indirekt an Eichenholzscheitel gegrillt.

Ci@o


----------



## mathei (18. März 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



malibu92 schrieb:


> Nabend der Räuchergemeinde,
> Mein Vater besitzt einen Räucherofen den er selber aus einem alten Heizwasserboiler gebaut hat. Drunter stellt er immer ein gestell von einem Grill. Meine Frage ist es, ob man damit auch kalt Räuchern könnte.
> wollte dann mal selber Fleisch räuchern, da ich bis jetzt immer Dörfleisch im Backofen gemacht habe.
> 
> Gruß Manuel



ein foto wäre hilfreich.


----------



## malibu92 (18. März 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Foto werde ich morgen nachreichen.
Ist so ein runder, wo er ein Fenster rein gemacht hat, um die Fische aufzuhängen. unten ist der Boden weg, weil er über einem grill aufgestellt wird.


----------



## mathei (18. März 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



malibu92 schrieb:


> Foto werde ich morgen nachreichen.
> Ist so ein runder, wo er ein Fenster rein gemacht hat, um die Fische aufzuhängen. unten ist der Boden weg, weil er über einem grill aufgestellt wird.



benutze auch einen badeofen. der ist unten aber zu. deswegen war ich ein wenig verwirrt. übers kalt räuchern kann ich aber nix sagen. null ahnung. aber mit foto können die experten hier helfen.


----------



## malibu92 (18. März 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ne für das dörfleisch habe ich bis jetzt den normale 
Haushaltsbackofen in der Küche verwendet aber ist nicht so optimal


----------



## Tino (20. März 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ohne dein Teil gesehen zu haben ,sage ich mal das es geht. Du kannst sogar in einem grossen Karton kalträuchern.

Der ''Behälter'' muss nur genügend Zug haben ,damit der Sparbrand nicht ausgeht und fertig.


----------



## malibu92 (20. März 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

So hier die Versprochenen Bilder. Die ersten beiden zeigen den ofen von außen und das 3 Bild wie es im inneren am Boden aussieht.


----------



## malibu92 (20. März 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

habe gerade dieses Bild gefunden. 






werde mir dann soetwas nachbauen dann sollte es doch gehen oder?
Was genau kommt dort rein? und wie breit sollte das etwa sein?

Gruß Manuel


----------



## aal60 (21. März 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Der Querschnitt des Kanal sollte ca 7 x 7cm sein, dann klappt das wohl. |rolleyes


----------



## rotauge31 (21. März 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Tino schrieb:


> Ohne dein Teil gesehen zu haben ,sage ich mal das es geht. Du kannst sogar in einem grossen Karton kalträuchern.
> 
> Der ''Behälter'' muss nur genügend Zug haben ,damit der Sparbrand nicht ausgeht und fertig.




Hallo

Ist das nicht was für den Ferkelfander ?????

Ohne dein Teil gesehen zu haben ,sage ich mal das es geht #h

Mfg Rotauge 31


----------



## leopard_afrika (21. März 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

@tino, wundert mich das peter von wegen"... dein teil gesehen..." nicht tatütata geschrien hat
@malibu, dein bild zeigt einen wunderschönen sparbrand für runde öfen. gefüllt wird der äußere kanal mit grober bis mittelgrober späne, leicht angedrückt und an einem ende entzündet. bei geringer luftzufuhr kämpft sich der schwelbrand dann rund um zum anderen ende und raucht dabei leicht vor sich hin. dabei sollen im ofen keine temperaturen über 20°c entstehen. das wird aber bei deinem ofen recht schwierig werden, da du ja deine feuerung scheinbar nur unten drunter stellst. wie verhinderst du dann aber das entflammen der späne beim kalträuchern, da du nur gerade mal ausreichend luft brauchst, daß die späne schwelt. Oder stellst du dein ofenoberteil auf einen "säulengrill", der durch seine säule luftzufuhr erzeugen kann, wenn du den aschekasten ausziehst? dann kannst du den sparbrand auf den grill ( ohne grillrost) stellen, anzünden, das oberteil aufstellen, räucherware einhängen und zu. luftzufuhr wie gesagt erfolgt bei ausgezogener aschekiste über die schornsteinwirkung, geregelt wird über schließen der unteren öffnung. ich würde aber den spalt zwischen grill und oberteil noch mit etwas sand abdichten. versuchs einfach. wenn nicht... nimm ne geschlossene holzkiste oder nen halbwegs stabilen karton, stell den über ein gestell, an das du das räuchergut hängst, den sparbrand neben eine eingerissene öffnung im karton für die luftzufuhr, ein kleines loch oben zum rauchabzug und du hast den einfachsten räucherofen des ab. nur die temperaturkontrolle hast du dann noch nicht so da. aber zur not kannst du ein fleischthermometer von oben durch den karton stechen, es muß nur ne anzeige zwischen 10 und 20°c haben. hört sich verrückt an, klappt aber zumindest beim kalträuchern, hab ich bei nem kumpel schon mit schweinefilet, kaninchen und auch forellenfilets gesehen, wenn er an unserer "höhle" im wald geräuchert hat. zum reifen hing dann das fleisch über nacht auch in der höhle, was einen absolut genialen duft erzeugte. und im wald hätten das auch nur die tiere gefunden


----------



## ostseethaler (21. März 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ich wußte es doch schon immer.....
Die Hessen, insbesondere aus Kassel, hausen heute noch in Höhlen!!!|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri
Sind Jäger und Sammler und ernähren sich von selbst zubereitetem Wild.|supergri|supergri|supergri

Hoch lebe das 21. Jh., zurück zum Ursprung.:vik:
Gruß vom Ostseethaler


----------



## leopard_afrika (21. März 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

läster nur über die hessen, ich bin ja zugezogen. ;-)
aber in den brandenburger wäldern wirst du wohl recht oft noch alte bunkeranlagen, " überbaute" unterstände oder einfach bretterbuden finden, in denen schon seit generationen die kids ihr eigenes reich haben.  und wie gesagt, da brachte dann schon mal einer der jungs, die auf den umliegenden dörfern wohnten, nen "selbsterlegtes" huhn oder karnickel als festtagsschmaus ins "cliquendomizil" mit.  oder wir waren am feuerwehrteich mit stock und strippe angeln und hatten nen kescher voller karauschen oder forellen zusammen. ( definitiv untermaßig, da in diesem teich alles verbuttet war) und dann gabs eben schon mal die ersten räucherversuche und nach 2- 3 tagen dann der ritterschmaus mit heimlich bei mutter "abgezweigtem" obstwein. 
und dann erst, als die ersten von uns mopeds hatten...
und mädels interessant wurden...


----------



## malibu92 (21. März 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ich habe keine Aschekiste, da ein Grill drunter gestellt wird.






Das Rost kommt weg und die Tonne wird oben drauf gestellt.
Für das Kalträuchern brauche ich den Grill ja gar nicht sondern kann den Sparbrand direkt in den Ofen auf den Boden geben oder sollte das probleme geben?

Gruß Manuel


----------



## malibu92 (21. März 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ein Thermometer ist vorhanden, ist auf dem bild zu sehen wo der Korken ist.


----------



## leopard_afrika (21. März 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

@malibu
wichtig ist, dein sparbrand braucht so viel luftzufuhr, daß der schwelbrand nicht ausgeht, er braucht so wenig luftzufuhr, daß der schwelbrand ein solcher bleibt und keine offenen flammen entstehen!


----------



## malibu92 (21. März 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Auf dem 3 Bild ist das Loch zu sehen, dass von unten sonst die Hitze durchlässt.
Ich werde mir einfach mal so ein Sparbrandring bauen und es dann versuchen.
Gibt es ganz einfache rezepte für Fleisch die nicht so anspruchsvoll sind für den Einstieg?

Vielen dank


----------



## Tino (23. März 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



malibu92 schrieb:


> Gibt es ganz einfache rezepte für Fleisch die nicht so anspruchsvoll sind für den Einstieg?
> 
> Vielen dank





Ja gibt es.


----------



## Tino (23. März 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



rotauge31 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ist das nicht was für den Ferkelfander ?????
> 
> ...




Ich guck mir Teile an wie ich will,dass das klar ist.

Nur keinen Neid ,Mädels:vik:


----------



## LOCHI (23. März 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

So bald ist er fertig. Das ist der letzte der Saison, hab heute mit dem Räuchern begonnen. Dann ist erstmal schluß mit der Schinken und Wurstmacherei bis November/Dezember. 
Naja der Schinken darf jetzt erstmal seinen kalten Rauch genießen und danach wir den Schinken #h
mfg de Lochi


----------



## Tino (23. März 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Du Glücklicher

Ich konnte leider so gut wie garnichts machen,in dieser Saison.

Zu viel Arbeit.

Ich hoffe das du noch Bilder reinhaust,wenn die Schinken fertig sind.


----------



## LOCHI (30. März 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hey Leute, Schinken ist fertig und ein Gedicht! Hier mal paar Bilder, unter anderem eins von meinem Spaßbrand weil so nen noblen Sparbrand wie die meisten hab ich nicht. gruß... de Lochi


----------



## LOCHI (30. März 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Und die noch ;o)


----------



## Tino (31. März 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Sehr schöne Schinken hast du da hinbekommen.

Geiiiiile Teile!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HD4ever (31. März 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

jo legger !!!!

mal ne Frage ... wenn ich mal Fische keine 24 Std einlegen will - sondern mehr oder weniger dann fangfrisch mal in Tischräucherofen oder Räuchertonne packen will - wie werden die dann präpariert ??? 
trocken salzen ? 
danke schon mal .... :m


----------



## dieteraalland (31. März 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



HD4ever schrieb:


> jo legger !!!!
> 
> mal ne Frage ... wenn ich mal Fische keine 24 Std einlegen will - sondern mehr oder weniger dann fangfrisch mal in Tischräucherofen oder Räuchertonne packen will - wie werden die dann präpariert ???
> trocken salzen ?
> danke schon mal .... :m


 
geht auch .
mit salz gut einreiben, zwei drei  lorbeerblätter,ein paar zwiebelschalen aufs räuchermehl und gut ist #6


----------



## sprogoe (1. April 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

hallo zusammen,

habe noch ne´ Bezugsquelle gefunden, wo man alles Mögliche für die Fleischverarbeitung beziehen kann:

http://www.ebay.de/sch/gut-und-preiswert-kaufen/m.html?item=220946248879&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWAX%3AIT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649&_trksid=p4340.l2562

Gruß Siggi


----------



## ostseethaler (2. April 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Sag mal @ Lochi, zu deinen schönen Schinken hab ich gleich mal ne Frage.
Wie bekomm ich denn diese Kruste aus Pfefferkörnern da drum??? Dauerhaft ....auch beim und nach dem Räuchern
Wenn ich die Fleischstücken nach dem Vakumieren von sämtlichen Gewürzen befreie und abwasch, dann ist alles weg.
So, dann hängen sie zum Trocknen noch 2/3 Tage und danach hält doch kein einziges Pfefferkorn mehr am Fleich?!
Wie bekommt man so einen schöne Pfefferkruste da dran???

Das würd mich mal interessieren.

Gruß vom Ostseethaler


----------



## DJTMichel (2. April 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



LOCHI schrieb:


> Hey Leute, Schinken ist fertig und ein Gedicht!...


 
schaut lecker aus, Lochi . Aus Langeweile habe ich am Samstag u.a. 5kg davon gemacht:





Ich habe mir in der Metro Schweinenacken und Schweinebauch gekauft, damit Bärlauchroster und eben diese Knacker gemacht. Das Rezept kommt von Landogar (GSV).
Seit Februar hängen diese zwei Wildschweinschinken 




einmal mit und einmal




ohne Knochen zum Reifen. Ich habe mir nicht gemerkt, wie viele Nächte sie im kalten Rauch verbrachten. Anfangs mußten sie sich den Platz im Räucherofen mit zwanzig Jägersalamis teilen (die anderen 27 Zigeunersalamis habe ich lufttrocknen lassen).





Daneben habe ich noch einige davon gemacht:





Aber das beste ist mein kürzlich in der Bucht geschossener 9l Dick Wurstfüller - genau das richtige für mich! 




Der wird mich wohl überleben !
So, der Sommer und damit die wurstarme Zeit kann kommen :m.


----------



## Slipknot1 (2. April 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hey Leute folgendes:

Ich habe mir einen kleinen Räucherofen zugelegt, 20 Forellen passen hängend rein. 

4Forellen sind schon tiefgefroren morgen kommen hoffentlich noch ein paar zusammen, ich wollte nämlich das erste mal räuchern.

Nun meine Fragen:
1) Wie mache ich das am besten mit den tiefgefrorenen und den frischen Fischen? Erstmal die frischen einfrieren damit alle auf ein Level kommen?

2) Wie lange kommen die Fische in die Lacke wenn die gefroren waren?

3) Der Vorgang so richtig:
Fische aus Lacke raus, abtupfen, aufhängen zum trocknen. 
Ofen auf 100Grad erhitzen, (Gas betrieb) dann runter auf 60 Grad, Fische rein und Räuchermehl rein zum eigentlichen räuchern.

Bitte nehmt Rücksicht, bin blutiger Anfänger...


----------



## aal60 (2. April 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Slipknot1 schrieb:


> Hey Leute folgendes:
> Ich habe mir einen kleinen Räucherofen zugelegt, 20 Forellen passen hängend rein.
> 
> 
> ...


_________________________________________________
Zu 1) Ich friere immer alle Fische ein.

Den Morgen vor dem Räuchertag, die Fische aus den Froster aus den Beutel nehmen und soweit antauen, dass sie vereinzelt werden können.

Am Abend die Lake herstellen, ich nehme 675g auf 10Liter, wobei pro kg Fisch ca. 1,75l Lake verwenden.
Gewürze je nach Geschmack.

Zu 2) Die Fische dann über Nacht in der Lake auftauen lassen.
 Es dürfen ruhig 12 bis 14 Std. sein. Versalzen geht nicht, durch die Osmose.

Zu3) Fische abwaschen, von Blutresten befreien. Abtrocknen und Aufhängen unf Trocknen lassen bis Haut pergamentartig.

Bei 90- 100°C garen je nach Größe zwischen 25 - 40 Minuten(bei meinem Ofen, holzbetrieben.
Rauchphase 1,5 bis 2,25 Stunden.

Aber such mal hier, es ist im vorderen Teil dieses Tröts von sundangler echt Top beschrieben.


Gut Qualm !


----------



## Paxcom (2. April 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Nun möchte ich auch einmal heutige Erfolge zeigen.

Habe zwar die Fische nicht eingelegt, haben aber trotzdem geschmeckt. Das Fleisch war richtig schön rosa.

Halt direkt vom Wasser in den Ofen


----------



## LOCHI (2. April 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



ostseethaler schrieb:


> Sag mal @ Lochi, zu deinen schönen Schinken hab ich gleich mal ne Frage.
> Wie bekomm ich denn diese Kruste aus Pfefferkörnern da drum??? Dauerhaft ....auch beim und nach dem Räuchern
> Wenn ich die Fleischstücken nach dem Vakumieren von sämtlichen Gewürzen befreie und abwasch, dann ist alles weg.
> So, dann hängen sie zum Trocknen noch 2/3 Tage und danach hält doch kein einziges Pfefferkorn mehr am Fleich?!
> ...




Servus, also das mit dem Pfeffer ist ganz einfach! Vorweggenommen sei das ich noch mit Steintopf arbeite also ich schweiß nix ein! Aber das ist egal bei deiner Frage!
Wenn ich meine Schinken aus dem Fass nehme dann tupf ich die schön mit Küchenrolle ab! (Ich Wässer 8 stunden im fass, einfach 40l kaltes wasser drauf alles schön abwaschen und stehen lassen) Wenn ich das Fleisch abgetupft hab kommt es ins Netz und anschließend kommt der Pfeffer! Schön drin rollen und andrücken, danach leicht abklopfen und zum nachbrennen aufhängen! Dann geht es ab richtung Rauch...#h



@DJTMichel Schaut Sau lecker aus! Da läuft mir das Wasser im Maul zusammen Ich hab dieses Jahr keine gescheiten Därmer bekommen deshalb ist alles mit der 70 Jahre alten Büchsenmaschine eingepürtelt worden....


----------



## LOCHI (2. April 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



DJTMichel schrieb:


> schaut lecker aus, Lochi . Aus Langeweile habe ich am Samstag u.a. 5kg davon gemacht:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hab grad nochmal geschaut, da ist doch kunstdarm im Spiel oder?


----------



## LOCHI (2. April 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ach und eines muss ich noch sagen, auf der letzten Seite das letzte Bild wo der Schinken angeschnitten ist das gehört nicht zu den frisch geräucherten! Dieser war der davor und hing 6 Wochen im Gageschrank. mfg


----------



## Slipknot1 (16. April 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Mahlzeit, am Samstag habe ich geräuchert . Sehr lecker!

Ich habe nur 1 Problem feststellen können.
Der Ofen ist nicht auf 100Grad angestiegen. Bei 80 war Schluss.

Diesen Ofen habe ich: er ist mit Gas betrieben, die 11 kg Flasche war voll.

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.de/viewitem?itemId=130679882095&index=11&nav=SEARCH&nid=07399424687

Woran kann das liegen? Ich hatte komplett den Gashahn aufgedreht, 2 Stunden bestimmt!


----------



## sprogoe (16. April 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

ich verstehe nicht, warum einige die 100 Grad regelrecht als magische Zahl betrachten und glauben. sie in ihrem Räucherofen auch anstreben zu müssen?

*80 Grad sind doch vollkommen ausreichend, für Fische sowieso!*

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Slipknot1 (17. April 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Okay cool, sagt mal gibt es auch eine Anleitung für Lachsforelle, speziell Filets??


----------



## leopard_afrika (17. April 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

sorry siggi, das ist nicht ganz richtig. für fisch sind 80° c ausreichend, für fleisch und geflügel darfs auch mehr sein.
beim fisch kann man sagen, das fischeiweiß gart bei 67- 72 °c, bis 72°c sterben fast alle "keime" ab, da liegt man also mit 80°c drüber, die feuchtigkeit verdampft auch schonend, das muskelfleisch wird nicht angegriffen.
bei fleisch und geflügel habe ich aber eine andere muskelfaserstruktur und damit das fleisch feiner wird, will ich diese ja beim heißräuchern zermürben, auflockern. und das erreiche ich eben durch das "explosionsartige" verdampfen kochenden wassers und wasser kocht/ siedet eben erst bei 100 °c. aber natürlich muß man auch dabei sensibel arbeiten, damit das fleisch nicht zuuu trocken wird oder gar verbrennt. 
lg
dirk


----------



## sprogoe (17. April 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Dirk,
wie immer sehr gut erklärt von Dir, aber ich schrieb ja auch, 80 Grad für Fisch ausreichend und Slipknot1 wollte ja Fische räuchern, schau mal im Beitrag 1495.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## sprogoe (17. April 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

kennt irgendjemand von Euch vielleicht diese Öfen?

http://www.ebay.de/itm/290697486680?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

http://www.ebay.de/itm/290698326327?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

sehen ja sehr gut verarbeitet aus und ich spielte schon mit dem Gedanken, meine Selbstbauten alle zu verkaufen und mir so einen zuzulegen.
Allerdings würde ich da auch wieder Umbauten vornehmen, wie z.B. ein anständiges Aubzugsrohr mit Drosselklappe und eventuell als Beheizung seitlich einen "Fuchs" anbauen.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## kaipiranja (18. April 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



HD4ever schrieb:


> jo legger !!!!
> 
> mal ne Frage ... wenn ich mal Fische keine 24 Std einlegen will - sondern mehr oder weniger dann fangfrisch mal in Tischräucherofen oder Räuchertonne packen will - wie werden die dann präpariert ???
> trocken salzen ?
> danke schon mal .... :m



...2Std in 24% Salzlake

Gruß, Kai


----------



## dieteraalland (18. April 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



sprogoe schrieb:


> kennt irgendjemand von Euch vielleicht diese Öfen?
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/290697486680?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> ...


 
hallo siggi,

warum deine öfen verkaufen ;+
deine tonne ist doch prima, würde sagen perfekt #6
gruß Dieter


----------



## Tino (18. April 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Das mein ich auch. Deine 1a Tonnen kennst du haargenau. Das mach mal lieber nicht.


----------



## sprogoe (18. April 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

hey Dieter und Tino,

war ja nur mal so´n Gedanke von mir, weil der angebotene Ofen größer und zudem aus Edelstahl ist.
Vielleicht baue ich mir einen mobilen Räucherstand, melde ein Kleingewerbe an und verklopp meine Räucherforellen am Straßenrand.

nee, ihr beiden habt schon recht, aber ich habe schon wieder 3 Tonnen im Keller stehen und wieder ist Bastelstunde angesagt.
Dabei kommt man wenigstens nicht auf dumme Gedanken.

Aber danke Euch beiden für Eure überzeugende Meinung.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Tino (19. April 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

. . . immer gerne, Siggi. Damit wir dich vor irgendeinem Blödsinn bewahren.


----------



## sprogoe (19. April 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Tino schrieb:


> . . . immer gerne, Siggi. Damit wir dich vor irgendeinem Blödsinn bewahren.




Du bist ja wieder so fürsorglich zu mir, wie ne´ Mutter ohne Brust.
Bis denne Mami Tino.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Rikked_ASVheBitt (19. April 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Moin,

ich habe mich dazu entschlossen auch mal wieder mit dem räuchern anzufangen. Ich hatte noch ein paar Aale in der Kühltruhe die allerdings gerade mal 40-50 cm groß sind und recht dünn.
Auf 5 Liter Wasser habe ich 375Gramm Zalz zugegeben.
Das hat bei den Forellen immer gut geklappt bloß bin ich mir nicht sicher wie lange ich die Aale drinn lassen soll
Kann mir da jemand einen Tipp geben?


----------



## Tino (20. April 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



sprogoe schrieb:


> Du bist ja wieder so fürsorglich zu mir, wie ne´ Mutter ohne Brust.
> Bis denne Mami Tino.
> 
> Gruß Siggi



Einer muss Das ja machen. Mir passt Das auch nicht, aber was solls.


----------



## sprogoe (20. April 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Tino,
war ja auch alles nur spaßig gemeint von mir, aber Du und Dieter habt ja recht.
Beim Eigenbau weiß man schon, daß er perfekt funktioniert und bei einem gekauften ist man sich da nicht so sicher.
Aber wißt ihr, was ich komisch finde?
Als ich für den Bau meines grünen Räucherofens die 200 L Blechtonne auf ebay gekauft habe, kostete sie 22,50 € + Versand und es wurde nur hin und wieder mal eine verkauft. Danach bot der Verkäufer sie für 20.- € an und sie gingen etwas zügiger weg.
Ich hatte nach der Baubeschreibung hier im Board (Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne) dann den Verkäufer kontaktiert und ihm erlaubt, den Link dazu auf seiner ebayseite zu verwenden. Sein Geschäft mit den Tonnen bekam daraufhin einen Aufschwung und er erhöhte die Preise gleich auf 25.- €.
Längere Zeit hatte er dann keine Tonnen mehr angeboten, bis plötzlich 20 Stück von ihm auf ebay waren und die gingen weg wie warme Semmeln, innerhalb von gut 2 Wochen waren alle verkauft und ich konnte an den Klicks auf meinen threat merken, daß wohl einige Selbstbauer Interesse hatten.
Nach diesem Kauferfolg hat der Verkäufer jetzt wohl Rückenwind gespürt und den Preis auf 30.- € erhöht, ist schon, wie ich finde, ganz schön heftig, wenn man bedenkt, daß die Tonnen dann inkl. Versand 45.- € kosten.

Ich habe jetzt eine Tonne entdeckt, die noch 10 cm höher ist und 250 L Inhalt hat, aber nur für Selbstabholer. Da werde ich mal dran bleiben und dann nochmal einen identischen Ofen daraus bauen, wie den beschriebenen. Das einzige, was anders wird, ist die Achse mit Rädern.
Wenn´s mal wieder soweit ist, berichte ich darüber.  

Gruß Siggi


----------



## dieteraalland (21. April 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

fieber schon dem ergebnis entgegen #h
das ist der siggi wie wir ihn kennen :vik:
selbst ist der mann #6


----------



## Knispel (21. April 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Moin ihr Räucherspezis,
helft dem mal, der hat da ein Räucherproblem 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=239811


----------



## Tino (22. April 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

...ein Räucherproblem ist das bestimmt nicht!!!

Damit möchten wir hier nicht in Verbindung gebracht werden,dass das klar ist!!!


----------



## sprogoe (22. April 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



dieteraalland schrieb:


> fieber schon dem ergebnis entgegen #h
> das ist der siggi wie wir ihn kennen :vik:
> selbst ist der mann #6




Yes, Dieter,
hab´ die Tonne erwischt für 16.- Ocken, nun kann es bald wieder losgehen, vielleicht treffen wir uns mal wieder, wenn das Teil fertig ist?#h
Und das isse´: 
http://www.ebay.de/itm/170823127220?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

Die Inhaltsangbe ist nicht ganz richtig, weil sie ja rund 10 cm höher als die 200 L Fässer ist.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## dieteraalland (22. April 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

sieht gut aus #6
nächstes treffen, ende mai bei mir zum räuchern  #h


----------



## sprogoe (23. April 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



dieteraalland schrieb:


> sieht gut aus #6
> nächstes treffen, ende mai bei mir zum räuchern  #h



okay Dieter,
ich schicke Dir meine Telefonnummer per PN, können wir mal was ausmachen.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Tino (23. April 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ja Toll . . . Und ich?


----------



## sprogoe (23. April 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Tino schrieb:


> Ja Toll . . . Und ich?




Tino,

es gibt 2 Gründe, warum wir Dich dabei nicht so gut gebrauchen können:

1. Du hängst ja ständig in Ägypten ab,
2. Du willst kein Kölsch saufen.

Pech für Dich!

(aber wenn uns die Entfernung nicht einen Strich durch die Rechnung machen würde, hätte ich Dich zu gern einmal persönlich getroffen, hätte Dir auch extra ´nen Pils vom Lidl besorgt:q)

Gruß Siggi


----------



## mathei (23. April 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Tino schrieb:


> Ja Toll . . . Und ich?


 
ganz klar du bist raus tino. siggi hat ein neues spielzeug :q:q:q


----------



## Tino (24. April 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Zur Zeit ist nichts mit Ausland. Zum Glück auch. Pils vom Liedl Das du dich nicht schämst. Ausserdem trinke ich nur Wodka oder Korn. Dann hab ich wirklich nichts bei dir zu suchen.


----------



## sprogoe (24. April 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

naja,
wenn´s denn so aussieht, da könnte Dir schon geholfen werden;
wäre denn Moskovskaya angebracht?
Pils vom Lidl gibts bei mir sicher nicht, aber ein gescheites Kölsch, frag mal Dieteraalland, den würde ich noch dazu einladen und gemeinsam schafften wir das schon, Dich mal zu einem Kölsch zu überreden.
Hab´ mal auf einem Campigplatz in Dänemark einem alten Hamburger Kölsch angeboten, der bis dahin gar nicht wußte, was das ist, hatte aber auch Pils bei mir, was glaubst Du, was der als zweites Getränk gewählt hat?
Noch ´nen Kölsch.
Aber jetzt kommen wir schon wieder vom Thema ab, tut mir leid, Schitt Sauferei.

Dann Prost Tino.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Tino (24. April 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Prost ist immer gut, Siggi.


----------



## kaipiranja (25. April 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

...schon jemand die Bratwurstsaison begonnen !?!?


Ich hätte gegen Feedback ein paar Testpäckchen (Eigenproduktion)Gewürzmischungen zu vergeben!

Gruß, Kai


----------



## dieteraalland (26. April 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



kaipiranja schrieb:


> ...schon jemand die Bratwurstsaison begonnen !?!?
> 
> 
> Ich hätte gegen Feedback ein paar Testpäckchen (Eigenproduktion)Gewürzmischungen zu vergeben!
> ...


 
schon im darm verpackt ;+


----------



## Big Man (26. April 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



kaipiranja schrieb:


> ...schon jemand die Bratwurstsaison begonnen !?!?
> 
> 
> Ich hätte gegen Feedback ein paar Testpäckchen (Eigenproduktion)Gewürzmischungen zu vergeben!
> ...



Na Kai da würde ich mich doch dafür opfern. Wenn ich es recht verstehe hast du ein Gewürzmischung zum testen oder?
Habe letztens erst selber Bratwürste gemacht.


----------



## Gizzmo (26. April 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hab da mal ne Frage zum eigentlichen Thema :

Habe letztens 4 Forellen gefangen und beim ausnehmen bemerkt, dass ich wohl bei einer die Galle erwischt habe.
Da ich aber den Kiemenrundschnitt praktiziere, kann das eigentlich nicht sein. Ich kann es mir nur dadurch erklären, dass ich beim Hakenlösen, der sehr tief im Schlund steckte, eben diese erwischt habe.
Jedenfalls habe ich beim ausnehmen diese typisch gelben Streifen auf einer Filetseite entdeckt. Die Zeit vom Fang bis zum Ausnehmen betrug höchstens 1 Stunde. 
Jetzt möchte ich die Viecher halt gerne einlegen ( sind noch gefroren ) und morgen räuchern. Mein Verstand sagt mir, diese eine Forelle nicht zu verwenden. Was ist Eure Meinung ? 
Kann mir diese eine beim einlegen/räuchern alles verderben ?

greetz


----------



## Kauli11 (27. April 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Gizzmo schrieb:


> Hab da mal ne Frage zum eigentlichen Thema :
> 
> Habe letztens 4 Forellen gefangen und beim ausnehmen bemerkt, dass ich wohl bei einer die Galle erwischt habe.
> Da ich aber den Kiemenrundschnitt praktiziere, kann das eigentlich nicht sein. Ich kann es mir nur dadurch erklären, dass ich beim Hakenlösen, der sehr tief im Schlund steckte, eben diese erwischt habe.
> ...


 
Fisch markieren und miträuchern.
Kann nichts passieren,den Fisch bekommt dann deine Schwiegermutter.


----------



## dieteraalland (28. April 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

schneide das mit galle besudelte stück raus und gut ist.


----------



## kaipiranja (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Gizzmo schrieb:


> Hab da mal ne Frage zum eigentlichen Thema :
> 
> Habe letztens 4 Forellen gefangen und beim ausnehmen bemerkt, dass ich wohl bei einer die Galle erwischt habe.
> Da ich aber den Kiemenrundschnitt praktiziere, kann das eigentlich nicht sein. Ich kann es mir nur dadurch erklären, dass ich beim Hakenlösen, der sehr tief im Schlund steckte, eben diese erwischt habe.
> ...




...mach das was dein Verstand dir sagt - muss halt jeder selber wissen. Wenn du nun schon bedenken hast, dann wirst du sie auch beim späteren Verzehr haben.

Gruß, Kai


----------



## Manne83 (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

hallo, ich habe gestern zum ersten mal Fische geräuchert...
Die Dorsche waren ganz lecker nur die Aale haben irgendwie nicht Toll geschmeckt...
ich habe sie 13 Std eingelegt gehabt, aber sie haben kein bisschen nach Gewürz geschmeckt nur nach Fisch und obwohl sie Goldbraun waren haben sie auch kaum nach Rauch geschmeckt.
Muss ich den Aal länger im Rauch lassen? Er war jetz ca. 2Std im Rauch die Temperatur zum Räuchern schwankte immer zwischen 50-70Grad, das muss ich erst noch lernen das der Räucheroffen ein konstante Grad Zahl hat...
hat jemand Verbesserung´s Vorschläge für mich, so das der Aal beim nächsten mal schmeckt denn wegschmeißen ist mir zu Schade...


----------



## DJTMichel (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



LOCHI schrieb:


> Hab grad nochmal geschaut, da ist doch kunstdarm im Spiel oder?


 
Aber nur bei den Salamis, die Mettwürste wurden in Schweinedünndarm gedrückt. Ich habe meine letzten 40 "Hukkis" aufgebraucht. In der Bucht habe ich mir einen Vorrat an guten und günstigen Kollagendärmen gekauft (pro 1m 15cent). Spätestens im kommenden Herbst/Winter werden die gefüllt...


----------



## Schorsch (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Monnsum schrieb:


> hat jemand Verbesserung´s Vorschläge für mich, so das der Aal beim nächsten mal schmeckt denn wegschmeißen ist mir zu Schade...



Moin Moin,

beschreib mal, wie du eingelegt und wie du geräuchert hast.
Dann kann man mal schauen #h


----------



## Manne83 (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Moin,
für die Lake:
1EL Pfferkörner
1EL Wachholderbeeren
1EL Bohnenkraut
4 Lorbeerblätter
1TL Tymian
1TL Dill
4TL Zucker
alles kurz in einen Küchhexler getan und dann 700ml heißes Wasser drauf und ihn 30 min ziehen lassen 
auf 4 Liter Wasser habe ich 245gr. Salz gemacht
die Fische lagen ca 13 Std. in der Lake

ja und das Räuchern selber 20min ohne Rauch bei 70-80 Grad und dann ca 2 Std mit Rauch bei 50-70 Grad 
was mich am meisten gewundert hat, ist das der aal überhaupt nicht nach Gewürze oder Rauch Geschmeckt hat sondern nur nach Fisch...

Das ist der Ofen den ich habe, aber an dem wird es wohl nicht liegen oder?
http://www.peetz-ohg.de/html/raeucherofen_340.html


----------



## dieteraalland (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

also meine lake besteht nur aus wasser und salz. 
je nach räuchermenge 1 teil salz 18 teile wasser , diese dann aufkochen ,das räuchergut 24 std. einlegen.
der räuchervorgang :
temperatur auf 90-100° ansteigen lassen,bei dieser temperatur ca 30-35 min. 
dann temperatur auf ca 30-40° zurückfahren und durch zugabe von räuchermehl ,lorbeerblätter,nelken und zwiebelschalen ca 2,5-3 std räuchern. 
bis dato immer bestens gelungen, , geschmacklich sowie farblich #6


----------



## sprogoe (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

mich wundert zum einen die doch relativ hohe Temperatur beim Räuchern von 50-70 Grad, denn dabei geht ja fast der Garprozess weiter.
Die Gewürze aus der Lake schmeckt man auch nicht unbedingt heraus.
Wenn nach 2 Std. Räucherzeit Dein Aal nicht nach Rauch geschmeckt hat, habe ich dafür nur eine Erklärung:
entweder sind Deine Geschmacksnerven nicht in Ordnung oder Du hast vielleicht aus Versehen Dekoaale aus´m Fischladen (Plasikaale geräuchert)?

Gruß Siggi


----------



## leopard_afrika (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

ich lese nichts von nem trocknungsprozess. wurden die fische klitschnass in den ofen gehängt? dann weise ich gern mal darauf hin, daß beim räuchern ja auch physikalische gesetze gelten, der rauch kann nur in flüssigkeitsfreie räume eindringen und seine aromen hinterlassen , da beim räuchern nicht genügend druck entsteht, daß gas flüssigkeiten verdrängt. ansonsten führen räuchertemps über 60°c wirklich schnell mal zum nachgaren.


----------



## Manne83 (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

@sprogoe


> entweder sind Deine Geschmacksnerven nicht in Ordnung oder Du hast  vielleicht aus Versehen Dekoaale aus´m Fischladen (Plasikaale  geräuchert)?


du lässt mich Schmunzeln, 3 Mann haben die Aale probiert und alle haben das gleiche gesagt und nein es waren keine Dekoaale da ich sie selber gefangen habe #6


> mich wundert zum einen die doch relativ hohe Temperatur beim Räuchern von 50-70 Grad


ich stell die Gasheizung auf kleinste Flamme aber unter 50 Grad geht er nicht runter
@leopard_afrika


> wurden die fische klitschnass in den ofen gehängt?


nein, sie hingen ca. 1std zum trocknen im kaltem keller

@dieteraalland
ich werde deine Variante mal Probieren, 3 Aale habe ich ja noch


----------



## kaipiranja (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

...und versuche es mit der "nur Salz und Wasservariante", mir persönlich gehen bei den ganzen Gewürzen die Nackenhaare hoch :O)

Gruß, Kai


----------



## sprogoe (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

also Maurice,

nach 1 Std. im kalten Keller ist kein Fisch trocken.

Ich hänge meine Fische nach dem Abspülen in den Ofen, laß´ den Deckel ab und trockne sie über dem offenen Holzfeuer.
Dabei herrscht im Ofen eine Temperatur von ca. 40 Grad und es dauert tatsächlich 35-40 min, bis sich die Haut wirklich ganz trocken anfühlt.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## aal60 (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Da mal wieder im Gefrierschrank für neue Fänge Platz geschaffen werden  mußte, habe ich Vorgestern für mich und einige Angelkollegen Lake  angerührt und die Forellen
durften einletztes Mal schwimmen.

Heute  Morgen kurz nach acht haben die Fischis eine letzte Brause erhalten,  wurden fein gestreichelt und durften dann gemeinsam trocknen.

Damit  sie vor Regen geschützt und vor lästigen Fliegen behütet sind, wurde  der Aufstellungsort in der Garage gewählt, ein kleiner Ventilator  bewegte die Luft damit
der Schweiß abtrocknete.

Weil die  Temperaturen für den Mai so kalt waren, habe ich Ihnen ein schönes  Buchenholzfeuer gegönnt und für Farbe hat nachher noch das Buchenmehl  gesorgt.

Ich glaube unsere Arbeit kann sich sehen lasse ... . 

Nach dem Aufräumen und Sohn von Party abholen, habe ich festgestellt, das es schon Sonntag ist.


----------



## sprogoe (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Uwe,
da haben sich Deine "2 Angelkollegen" sicher gefreut, über die "Handvoll" Fische.
Daß Du Dich nicht schämst, uns vor dem Frühstück so einen Haufen stinkenden Fisch unter die Nase zu halten.:m

Sehen aber wieder; wie von Dir auch nicht anders zu erwarten; sehr gut aus.

Ich kann mir jetzt auch denken, welchen Sinn die hohe Hecke hat, dahinter stehen sicher alle Nachbarn schon Schlange und warten auf die Ware. 


Gruß Siggi


----------



## dieteraalland (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

#r das nenn ich ein muttertagsgeschenk.
sieht zum reinknien aus #6

gruß dieter


----------



## hulk40 (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo Uwe,
Das sieht echt lecker aus,da werden deine Angelfreunde große Augen machen wenn Sie das sehen. Echt Toll
So eine Räucheraktion mit der Menge von Forellen ist halt mit deinen Super Räucherofen kein Problem.So etwas zahlt sich halt immer wieder aus. Auf Grund der Abkühlung des Wetters habe ich Heute noch einmal zwei Lachshälften zum Kalträuchern eingelegt.Ich denke das wird es dann auch erst einmal mit dem Kalträuchern gewesen sein.Aber bei deinen Bildern wird man ja richtig hungrig nach mehr.Aber die Saison geht ja erst los.

                                                     MfG Micha


----------



## aal60 (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

@hulk40, Das Räuchern dauert genauso lange als ob Du 25 Stück veredelst.

Zeitaufwendig ist die Hantierung, abwaschen, reinhangen, abhängen und verpacken. 
So wird das immer ein 12 Std.-Tag. |rolleyes

Und nachher noch klar Schiff machen. #c


----------



## Tino (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Sehr schön anzusehen,Uwe.

Astreine Farbe, nichts runzlig     1+ setzen #6


----------



## aal60 (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Danke Tino, ich gare ja auch schonend immer unter 100°C, aber dafür 30 Minuten und dann langsam Temoeratur runter beim qualmen.


----------



## Tino (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

So mache ich es auch. Zeit ist ein wichtiger Faktor beim räuchern.


----------



## leopard_afrika (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

@ all
ich lache heute auch nur noch über "profi- dvd`s", damals geschickt vom ehemaligen ab- ler zanderfänger, in denen gartemps von 120°c propagiert wurden! 
und erinnere mich auch immer gern meiner ersten räucherversuche mit dem umgebauten badeofen, wo`s dinge wie thermometer nicht gab, nur die "handprobe" ( temperaturen 80- 90° sind gerade noch ohne verbrennungserscheinungen zu ertragen) und der abdeckung mit ner feuchten decke


----------



## Tino (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

DAS mit der nassen Decke kenne ich auch noch wie ich bei der Hochseefischerei angefangen habe das räuchern zu lernen. Da hatten wir auch das Thermometer in der  Hand.|rolleyes


----------



## LOCHI (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Sers, hat jemand tips für mich zum Zander Räuchern? Bei uns ist die Schonzeit bald um und ich möchte unbedingt mal Zander räuchern! Jeden den ich hier frage sagt nur das der Fisch dazu viel zu schade wäre aber das ist ja wohl mein Problem! Hat jemand erfahrung mit Zandern im Rauch? Geschmacklich muß es ja wohl ein Genuss sein aber gibt es was zu beachten?

gruß de Lochi


----------



## Tino (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo Lochi Da der Zander recht fettarm ist, musst du nur auf deine Garzeit achten. Der muss auf den Punkt gegart sein da er sonst trocken wird. Vielleicht kommen ja noch anderen Tipps. Berichte bitte vom Ergebnis.


----------



## LOCHI (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hey moin, ja das mit dem Punkt genau dachte ich mir wobei eben beim Zander genau diese erfahrung fehlt! Und berichten werde ich natürlich so fern ich einen fange#c aber ich denke das klappt schon. Zwecks einlegen werd ich das wohl wie immer machen oder gibt es da "Zander-spezial-rezepte"?


----------



## Tino (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Eventuell kannst du ja mit einem Fleischthermometer arbeiten um die richtige Temperatur zu bekommen.Einlegen würde ich ihn so wie du es immer machst. Dann kann nichts schiefgehen.


----------



## LOCHI (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Jo danke da hast du recht! Denn versauen wäre echt zu schade, soll schon auf anhieb klappen!


----------



## Tino (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

70° Grad  Fleischtemperatur würde ich sagen. Ich lass mich aber gerne verbessern, Leopard !


----------



## leopard_afrika (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

da ich die haut ja nicht mitessen will, räuchere ich alle barsche, zander, hechte ungeschuppt, habe zumindest das subjektive gefühl, daß die fische dadurch nicht so schnell "zu" trocken werden. außerdem achte ich auf gartemperaturen zwischen 75- 80°, was ja der kerntemp von 70° in tinos posting entspricht. ;-) damit liegt man nur sehr knapp über der gar-/ gerinnungstemperatur des fischeiweißes und das überflüssige wasser verdampft sehr schonend.


----------



## der-michler (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hat jemand ahnung von Rapfen räuchern?????;+|rolleyes


----------



## LOCHI (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Danke @die Profis! Ich werde berichten wenn´s soweit ist!
mfg


----------



## Tino (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo Lochi. Nimm dir Zeit dabei und dann wird das auch was. Bilder nicht vergessen!


----------



## Tino (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Allen Räucherfreunden einen schönen Herrentag!!!

Gestern habe ich meine ersten, in diesem Jahr gefangenen, Hornhechte geräuchert.

Lake: 500gr. Speisesalz auf 10l Wasser dazu noch einen Sud aus dem Fischkochgewürz was man überall kaufen kann.
50gr. in ca. 1l langsam aufkochen und ca. 15-20 leicht köcheln lassen,das dann komplett in die Lake.

Ofen,*MIT BUCHENHOLZ*, auf 90° geheizt,den Fisch kurz übergetrocknet und für ca. 20 min gegart.
Dann mit Buchenmehl das Feuer erstickt und den Fisch,leider zu kurz im Rauch gelassen. Er hätte etwas mehr Farbe haben können. 
(meine Frau hatte den warmen Nudelsalat mit Pesto und getrockneten Tomaten zu früh fertig)

Geschmeckt haben sie hervorragend!!!

Wenn man sie nicht zu lange gart,bleiben sie schön saftig!!!


----------



## Tino (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



der-michler schrieb:


> Hat jemand ahnung von Rapfen räuchern?????;+|rolleyes




Das ist nichts besonderes,normal räuchern.


----------



## aal60 (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Tino, dann schönen Tag und lass Dir die Hornis schön schmecken.

Persönlich hatte ich noch keinen im Ofen, da ich auch noch keinen gefangen habe.



Und Rapfen hat man genug  zutun mit den Gräten.
Probiert ma Döbel --- Tipp.


----------



## Torsk_SH (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Moin!

Mal als Einstand in dieses Thema meine beiden Projekte 
der letzten Woche,

"Lachs"forellen, 30 Min bei 100° und danach 2 Std im 80° Rauch, beide streichzart! :l






Roastbeef, am Anfang direkt von der Flamme geküsst und
im Anschluss 4 Stunden bei 75° leicht geräuchert.


----------



## aal60 (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

So müssen die Forellen aussehen, nix schrumpelig und gute Farbe. #6 
Auch das Roastbeef gesmocked ist auch eine Variante. #6
Sieht gut Tosrsk_NI


----------



## Torsk_SH (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Danke für das Kompliment! 
Das Beef kann ich nur empfehlen, selten so ein feines Stück Fleisch verputzt!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Danke für das Kompliment!
> Das Beef kann ich nur empfehlen, selten so ein feines Stück Fleisch verputzt!


 
Auf welchen Köder hat das Roastbeef gebissen Kai...? :q:q


----------



## Torsk_SH (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Auf welchen Köder hat das Roastbeef gebissen Kai...? :q:q



Einen Köder, der leider nur noch die Hälfte seines Vorgängers wert ist und aktuell aufgrund vom massiver Misswirtschaft, geprägt von sinnloser Verschwendung einiger Produzenten, keine gute Zukunft prophezeit wird...


----------



## sundangler (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Gestern gab es lecker geräucherten Hornfisch. Mann war das lecker.


----------



## Manne83 (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

ich habe meine 2ten Anlauf hinter mir und ich muss sagen die nur salz lake ist super
die Fische haben dieses mal geschmeckt
jetzt habe ich nur noch 1 Frage , wie bekomme ich die Temperatur runter auf 40 Grad?
Habe die Gasheizung auf kleinster flamme und nur halb drinnen, aber trotzdem bekomme ich die Temperatur nicht unter 57Grad
hat jemand ein Tipp für mich?


----------



## sprogoe (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Du solltest Deinen Ofen mal beschreiben:
welche Größe des Ofens, wie stark ist der Gasbrenner?
hat er einen ausreichend großen, regelbaren Rauchabzug (denn damit kannst Du auch die Temperatur im Inneren beeinflussen)

wahrscheinlich wie bei fast allen industriell hergestellten Öfen ein paar poplige Löcher im Deckel, die durch eine drehbare Blechscheibe mehr oder weniger zu öffnen sind, aber für eine ausreichende, steuerbare Abluft nichts taugen.

Solche Probleme haben die Boardies nicht, die wie ich, ausschließlich mit Holz heizen.

Nen´anständigen Rauchabzug findest Du z.B. in meinem threat:http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=223258


Gruß Siggi


----------



## Manne83 (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

das ist der Ofen:
http://www.peetz-onlineshop.de/prod...id=63&XTCsid=25e0ab1a61cd7c431877f925f28e009f

Gasheizung:
http://www.peetz-onlineshop.de/product_info.php?products_id=17

Selbst bauen hatte ich erst auch überlegt, aber ob ich das hin bekomme...


----------



## dieteraalland (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Monnsum schrieb:


> das ist der Ofen:
> http://www.peetz-onlineshop.de/prod...id=63&XTCsid=25e0ab1a61cd7c431877f925f28e009f
> 
> Gasheizung:
> ...


 
wenn du nicht gerade mal zwei linke hände hast , sollte das selber bauen schon klappen.#6
zudem hier im board auch einige gute anleitungen zu sehen sind. |bigeyes


----------



## sundangler (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

*Montag  wird wieder geräuchert. Haben heute bei bomben Wetter 13 gehörnte und 4  Dorsche geschleppt, vor der Insel Hiddensee. War ein geiler Tag. Hab 60  liter durch den Tank gebraten )
 Morgen und Montag gehts wieder raus*




​


----------



## Manne83 (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

naja ich habe ja jetzt ein und es muss doch möglich sein die Temperatur runter zu bekommen?


----------



## sprogoe (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

wie ich es mir schon gedacht habe, ist als Abzugsöffnung tatsächlich im Deckel ein Loch mit einem verschiebbarem Deckel zu sehen.
Ich kenne diese Art und habe auch schon mal so einen Ofen besessen. Zum Beheizen mit Holz war er überhaupt nicht geeignet, da das Feuer ständig erstickt wurde. 
Wie ich vermute, hat dieses Loch einem Durchmesser von 4 cm, einfach zu wenig für einen anständigen Abzug.
Ich habe damals bei meinem Ofen ein Loch von 10 cm mit der Stichsäge ausgeschnitten und ein dementsprechendes, 30 cm langes Rohr mit drehbarer Drosselklappe aufgesetzt.
Zudem hatte ich auch die Zuluftöffnungen vergrößert, was aber im diesem Fall nicht nötig ist, da der Gasbrenner ja unter dem Bodenblech steht und das Feuer sich nicht im Ofeninneren befindet.
Was bedeuten denn die Bohrungen im Deckel, seitlich neben den Außenwänden? Die haben wahrscheinlich doch nichts mit dem Rauchabzug zu tun?
Ich denke mal, der Ofen hat eine so kleine Fläche von 26 x 21 cm und der Gasbrenner nimmt mit seiner Größe von 21 x 21 cm fast das ganze Bodenblech ein.
Zwar ist die Höhe von 100 cm schon ganz ordentlich, aber wenn; wie in diesem Fall; der Abzug zu klein bemessen ist, staut sich trotzdem zu viel Hitze im Ofen.
Das Thermometer ist bei Deinem Ofen im Deckel befestigt, dieses kann außerdem zu einer falschen Temperaturanzeige führen, da die Wärme ja bekanntlich auf direktem Wege nach oben steigt.
Ich würde das Termometer dort entfernen, das Loch mit einer Schraube und Unterlegscheibe verschließen und das Termometer im oberen Drittel des Ofens entweder an der Tür oder einer Außenwand befestigen.
Dort wird höchstwahrscheinlich unter den gleichen Bedingungen wie bisher eine ganz andere Temperatur angezeigt.
Also, mein Lieber, basteln bis es klappt, was anderes hilft nicht.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Manne83 (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



> Was bedeuten denn die Bohrungen im Deckel, seitlich neben den  Außenwänden? Die haben wahrscheinlich doch nichts mit dem Rauchabzug zu  tun?


doch da kommt der rauch raus beim Räuchern ansonsten ist er vollkommen Dicht

also das ist dann ja schon frech von Peetz wenn das nicht alles richtig gebaut ist...

wenn ich oben ein neues Abzugsrohr rauf setze, wie bekomme ich den Übergang dicht? Hält Silikon die Temperaturen aus?
ist es bündig mit dem Deckel oder steht es innen bisschen rein?
http://img210.*ih.us/img210/7729/bergang.jpg

das Thermometer setze ich auf 25 cm unterm Deckel in die Tür dann ist es im oberem Drittel vom innen Raum oder soll es im oberen Drittel vom ganzen Ofen gesetzt werden?


so bis hier hin bekomme ich das hin, aber dann...

die Drossel klappe auf 15cm setzen, ist das gut ? 

wenn ich mir das Bild anschaue muss ich das im Rohr Schweißen oder?
da muss ich mir erst mal jemanden suchen der das kann


----------



## sprogoe (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo Maurice,

ich sehe aber auf der Abbildung vor dem aufgesetzten Thermometer eine abgewinkelte Blechscheibe, die mit einer Schraube am Deckel befestigt ist, das müßte doch eine Abzugsöffnung sein?
Solltest Du dich zum Anbringen eines Abzugsrohres entschließen; was sicher sinnvoller wäre; würde ich die seitlich im Deckel befindlichen Bohrungen verschließen und da einfach einen Blechstreifen im Ofeninneren unter die Löcher nieten oder schrauben.

Du setzt das Rohr auf den Deckel und zeichnest den Umriß an.
Ein 10 mm Loch innerhalb des Kreises in den Deckel bohren und dann mit der Stichsäge und einem HSS-Sägeblatt (für Metall) den Kreis ausschneiden, dabei eher 1 - 2 mm kleiner, wie der Durchmesser des Rohres sägen, das Rohr läßt sich ein wenig zusammendrücken. Wenn nicht, den Kreis mit einer Halbrundfeile nacharbeiten. Dabei wird das Ganze schon ausreichend dicht.
Hast Du zu groß oder unrund geschnitten, nimmst Du feuerfesten Kitt aus dem Baumarkt und dichtest damit ab.
Das Rohr schiebst Du durch den Deckel etwa 2- 3 mm tief.
Befestigt habe ich das Rohr mit 4 Blechwinkeln aus dem Baumarkt.
Dabei die Löcher im Deckel anzeichnen, indem Du die Winkel an dem Rohr anlegst, 4,5 mm bohren und die Winkel mit 4 mm Popnieten, oder auch Schrauben befestigen, dann die Löcher in das Rohr genauso bohren und das Rohr ebenfalls befestigen.

Die Drosselklappe habe ich aus 1 mm Blech mit der Stichsäge gesägt und den Durchmesser einige Millimeter kleiner gemacht, wie der Rohrdurchmesser, damit da nichts klemmt.
Als Achse habe ich ein entsprechend langes Stück Gewindestange genommen und am rechten Ende ein Stück Flacheisen angeschweißt zum drehen der Klappe. Es geht auch, wenn Du ein Ende ca. 80 mm umbiegst.
Durch die Stangenmitte habe ich ein 3 mm Loch gebohrt, ebenso durch die Mitte der Drosselklappe. Dabei daurauf achten, daß der Griff zum Verstellen und die Drosselklappe in einer Richtung liegen.
Zum Bohren durch das Rohr brauchst Du einen überlangen 6 mm Bohrer.
bevor du die Achse durch das Rohr schiebst, mußt Du 2 M6 Muttern draufdrehen und eine große 6 mm Unterlegscheibe draufschieben.
Nun die Achse durchführen, die Drosselklappe mit einer 3 mm Schraube mit der Achse verschrauben (ist ein bischen Fummelei), dann die Achse so ausrichten, daß die Klappe rundum etwas Luft zum Rohr hat, die zwei Muttern mit der U-Scheibe bis ans Rohr drehen und gegeneinander kontern.
Auf der anderen Seite genauso verfahren, dabei aber möglichst eine kleine Druckfeder zwischen Rohr und U-Scheibe stecken, die Muttern so weit bis ans Rohr drehen, daß die Feder etwas gespannt ist. So hält sie durch ihre Spannkraft die Klappe in jeder gewünschten Stellung.
Kleine Druckfedern findest Du auch in einigen Kleidungsstücken / Jacken / die unten so eine Kordel zum zusammenziehen haben und so eine Kunstoffkugel mit Druckknopf haben, wnn Du die aufmachst, da befindet sich meistens so eine kleine Feder drin.

Die Drosselklappe sollte sich im unteren Rohrbereich befinden, also so 10 12 cm oberhalb des Ofendeckels. 15 cm wäre aber auch noch okay.

Ich denke, das Thermometer etwa 30 cm unterhalb des Deckels angebracht, wäre gut.

Ich hoffe, ich habe Dir alles ausreichend erklärt, weitere Tipps sind aber auch willkommen.

Dann viel Erfolg wünscht Siggi


----------



## sprogoe (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Maurice,

mir ist noch eine Idee gekommen.
Wenn Du zunächst einmal, um die ganze Umbauarbeit zu umgehen, folgendes versuchst:
Setz das Thermometer zunächst einmal an den vorgeschlagenen Platz. Mach dann einen Räuchergang, wie bisher; d.h. den Ofen aufheizen auf ca. 80 Grad, das Räuchermehl einstreuen und weiter heizen, bis es glimmt, dann den Brenner abschalten und warten, wie weit die Temperatur sinkt.
Sind es nur noch 40 grad im Ofen und das Mehl glimmt weiter, den Brenner kurzzeitig wieder anmachen und die Temperatur auf 45 - 50 grad steigern, brenner wieder aus und dann bei 40 Grad wieder an usw.
Das kannst Du ja auch ohne Fische ausprobieren, klappt es auch so, kannst Du ja zunächst alles so belassen, umbauen kannst Du immer noch.

Vielleicht bekommst aber auch Tipps von den anderen Usern.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Manne83 (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



> das müßte doch eine Abzugsöffnung sein?


ja das ist eine Abzugsöffnung, die anderen Löcher haben keinen Direkten Zugang zum Ofen inneren 
Der Ofen hat doppelte Wände an den Seiten,das kann man an diesem Bild gut erkennen und unten ist dann der "Luftschlitz" 
http://www.peetz-onlineshop.de/product_info.php?products_id=49

diese Art zu Räuchern habe ich versucht beim letztem mal, aber spätestens nach 4-5min kommt kein Rauch mehr aus den Luftlöchern an den Seiten, bisschen Feuer braucht er darunter damit es schön Räuchert

habe "bald" 3 Wochen Urlaub und dann werde ich mich ran setzen und ihn um bauen...
wenn ich da nicht´s Schweißen muss bekomme ich das bestimmt hin und wenn gar nicht´s geht wir haben im Dorf ne Schlosserei


----------



## orgel (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Monnsum schrieb:


> ja das ist eine Abzugsöffnung, die anderen Löcher haben keinen Direkten Zugang zum Ofen inneren
> Der Ofen hat doppelte Wände an den Seiten,das kann man an diesem Bild gut erkennen und unten ist dann der "Luftschlitz"
> http://www.peetz-onlineshop.de/product_info.php?products_id=49
> 
> diese Art zu Räuchern habe ich versucht beim letztem mal, aber spätestens nach 4-5min kommt kein Rauch mehr aus den Luftlöchern an den Seiten, bisschen Feuer braucht er darunter damit es schön Räuchert



Aus den Luftlöchern an der Seite braucht auch kein Rauch rauszukommen, der kommt wegen der Doppelwandkonstruktion eh nicht an den Fisch...

Ansonsten hab ich das mit dem Ofen auch so gemacht, wie sprogoe schon geschrieben hat, hat eigentlich ganz gut funktionier und damit brauchst du dann erstmal nicht unbedingt umbauen... Das direkt in der Räucherkammer glimmende Mehl reicht eigentlich für ne Temperatur von mind. 40 Grad aus (je nach Außentemperatur), wenn du dann noch den Brenner darunter an hast, kann die Temperatur auch nicht absinken. Mach den komplett aus und nur wieder an, wenn die Temperatur doch zu weit sinken sollte.


----------



## sprogoe (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

zur Abwechselung mal was anderes:

damit meine Geschmacksnerven über die bevorstehende warme Jahreszeit die Erinnerung an selbstgemachten Speck + Co. nicht ganz verlieren, habe ich noch einen kleinen Futtervorat angelegt, bestehend aus 2 Schweinenüßchen und einem Krustenbraten,

3 Wochen im Vakuum gepökelt, 2 Tage durchgebrannt und seit 2,5 Wochen in 5 Kalträuchergängen a´ 10 Std. abwechselnd geräuchert und wieder gelagert, wegen der Wärme aber nicht im Keller aufgehängt, sondern auf einem Gitterrost im Kühlschrank.

Ist zwar recht kräftig im Farbton, aber auch schon schön fest in der Konzestenz, so mag ich es lieber.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## mig23 (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

na, das schaut doch mal ganz lecker aus !!!


----------



## aal60 (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Siggi, da könnte ich auch dran lang schneiden.... #6


----------



## sprogoe (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

ja, und wenn der fertige Krempel dann so vor mir liegt, habe ich doch keinen richtigen Appetit mehr drauf.

Also geht die Hälfte wieder an gute Freunde, einige Male schnibbel ich selbst noch dran lang und der Rest wird eingefroren und dann lecker Spiegel- oder Rührei mit Speck damit gemacht, ist auch nicht zu verachten.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## ZanderOpi (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Da bekommt man ja richtig Appetit und Lust auf den Bau einer Räuchertonne, habe mir heut in der Firma gleich ein 350 ger Edelstahlrohr aus dem Schrott gekrallt und nach Feierabend darauf losgebastelt.
Die Frage ist nur was nun besser ist, mit Holz oder mit Gas beheizen|kopfkrat??  Die Höhe vom Rohr beträgt 800 mm. Könnte da noch einen Feuerkasten drunter Schweißen oder einen Ringbrenner einbauen.  

LG. Gert


----------



## Torsk_SH (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Moin Gert!

Wenn auch Gas fast alle praktischen Argumente auf seiner Seite hat kommt 
für mich nur Holzfeuer in Frage. Das gehört für mich einfach dazu wie die 
Kohle zum Grillen!
Wenn ich räucher nehme ich mir die Zeit dafür und da gehört das Entfachen 
des Feuers genau so dazu wie der Brandgeruch in den Klamotten am Ende des Tages. 

Gruß

Kai


----------



## aal60 (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ich entspreche meinem Vorschreiber voll und ganz. #6

Lagerfeuer ohne Holz oder ein Gaskamin ist auch nix. 

Auch wenn es aufwendiger ist, macht es Spaß sich die Muße anzutun, Temperatur Flamme, Rauchentwicklung zu kontrollieren ... --- und die Ergebnisse sprechen auch immer für sich. :m


----------



## kaipiranja (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



sprogoe schrieb:


> zur Abwechselung mal was anderes:
> 
> damit meine Geschmacksnerven über die bevorstehende warme Jahreszeit die Erinnerung an selbstgemachten Speck + Co. nicht ganz verlieren, habe ich noch einen kleinen Futtervorat angelegt, bestehend aus 2 Schweinenüßchen und einem Krustenbraten,
> 
> ...



Moinsen,


...wie schwer waren die Kollegen und wie viel Pökelsalz hast du verwendet !? Im Anschnitt sieht es so aus als wären sie nicht ganz durchgepökelt (es hat sich ein Ring um den Kern gebildet).
Wenn du im Vakuum Trockenpökelst brauchst du deinen Schinken nicht mehr durchbrennen lassen - er kann aus dem Vakuum direkt in den Rauch.

Gruß, Kai


----------



## LOCHI (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Für mich schaut er auch nicht ganz durch aus aber ich lass mich gerne eines besseren belehren!


----------



## kaipiranja (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



LOCHI schrieb:


> Für mich schaut er auch nicht ganz durch aus aber ich lass mich gerne eines besseren belehren!




ja, kann sein das er ganz durch ist - deswegen die Frage. Die Ränder entstehen auch bei ganz durchgepökeltem Schinken durch das trocknen. Hier wird der trocknere Teil dann rötlicher...auf dem Bild ist leider nicht genau zu erkennen ob der Kern auch durchgerötet ist.

Gut aussehen tut er allemal - keine Frage #6

Gruss, Kai


----------



## sprogoe (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



ZanderOpi schrieb:


> Die Frage ist nur was nun besser ist, mit Holz oder mit Gas beheizen|kopfkrat??  Die Höhe vom Rohr beträgt 800 mm. Könnte da noch einen Feuerkasten drunter Schweißen oder einen Ringbrenner einbauen.
> 
> LG. Gert



also, wenn Du mich fragst, selbstverständlich Holz und nix anderes. Wenn ich was von Gas in abgeschlossenen Räumen höre, habe ich allein durch das Wort Gas schon einen faden Beigeschmack und eine Antipathie.


Gruß Siggi


----------



## sprogoe (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



kaipiranja schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> 
> ...wie schwer waren die Kollegen und wie viel Pökelsalz hast du verwendet !? Im Anschnitt sieht es so aus als wären sie nicht ganz durchgepökelt (es hat sich ein Ring um den Kern gebildet).
> ...



hallo Kai,

der Krustenbraten war etwa 1,8 kg und die Schweinenüßchen je ca. 1,2 kg.
Verwendet habe ich 30 g Pökelsalz pro kg Fleisch und das Ganze 3 Wochen im Vakuum gepökelt.
das 5-malige Kalträuchern und die Zwischenzeitliche Lagerung (überwiegend im Kühlschrank) hat ca. 18 Tage gedauert.

Den entstandenen Ring sehe ich eher als ein Ergebnis der Reifung; bzw. daß der Rand stärker durchräuchert war;  da in der Mitte das Fleisch etwas weicher war.

Da ich das Produkt eh´ portionsweise einfriere und für die Pfanne verwende, ist das nicht so tragisch.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## der-michler (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Tino schrieb:


> Das ist nichts besonderes,normal räuchern.


Schmeckt er denn???|kopfkrat|licht


----------



## LOCHI (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

So morgen starte ich meinen erstes Zanderprojekt im Rauch, Sud ist grade eben fertig gekocht und morgen früh leg ich meine Forellen und den Zander ein. Muß zwar um vier raus aber da ich Nachmittag um drei Räuchern will gehts nicht anders...
Wenn ich den Zander nicht total versaue werd ich hier berichten!!
mfg... de Lochi


----------



## Tino (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



der-michler schrieb:


> Schmeckt er denn???|kopfkrat|licht




Ja die schmecken auch sehr gut geräuchert.

Bei Brassen rümpfen auch viele die Nase,obwohl die geräuchert hervorragend schmecken.


----------



## Tino (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo

Gestern habe ich mal wieder meinen Ofen angefeuert.

Es gab Hornhechte ,ein paar Makrelen und kleine Dorschartige die ein Kollege meines Schwiegervaters ihm schenkte.

Die Hornhechte hatte ich wieder nur kurz gegart,somit waren sie schön saftig geblieben.
Der andere Fisch war auch sehr lecker (laut Verwandschaft |rolleyes)







Dann habe ich noch meinen letzten Fang vom Donnerstag (13 Hornhechte) schön gebraten und sauer eingelegt.
Jetzt zieht das ganze 3-4 Tage in der kalten Speisekammer durch und wird dann mit leckeren Bratkartoffeln gegessen. (geht aber auch ohne )


----------



## aal60 (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Tino, das sieht wieder mal gut aus, #6 aber warum schneidest Du die Köpfe zum Räuchern ab. |wavey:


----------



## Tino (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Danke Gerd. Die Schnäbel der Hornhechte stören beim einfrieren,da schneid ich die Köpfe gleich ganz ab. Die anderen Fische bekamen wir ja geschenkt.


----------



## LOCHI (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Servus, also Zander Räuchern hat geklappt allerdings ist das Ergebniss leider nix.... Warum? Wie gesagt das Räuchern war ne Punktlandung, kein bisschen trocken genau richtig durch wie ich es mir erhofft habe. Leider hat der Fisch nach rein garnix geschmeckt! Keine plan warum vielleicht könnt ihr mir helfen?! Ich hab ihn mit genau den selben Sud eingelegt wie die Forellen und diese waren ein genuss! Natürlich war der Zander in einem extra Gefäß aber er hat genauso 12h gezogen wie die Forellen auch. Geschmacklich der totale Flop! Hätte ich ihn länger drin lassen sollen? Auch nachwürzen hat nix gebracht #c ich bin ratlos! Hier noch paar Bilder...
mfg de Lochi


----------



## ZanderOpi (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Vielen Dank für die Info Kai, werde dann die Röhre auf Holzfeuerung bauen. Meiner "Zarten" wird der Geruch von dem Feuer in den Klamotten auf die Dauer nicht schmecken aber das Endergebnis was auf dem Teller liegt sicher.

|wavey:

Gruss Gert


----------



## sprogoe (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo Lochi,

ich habe zwar noch nie Zander geräuchert, weiß aber, daß er ganz zartes Aroma besitzt, also nicht so nach Fisch schmeckt, wie die anderen Fischsorten.
Eventuell ist Zander in Butter gebraten doch die bessere Lösung?

Gruß Siggi


----------



## mig23 (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

hab gestern wieder mal ein paar fische veredelt !
wollte es mal mit größeren fischen probieren und hab zwei karpfen und einen kanadischen lachs geräuchert !




hat alles zu meiner besten zufriedenheit geklappt ! 
anschließend hab ich noch 15 forellen, 2 schleien und 2 plötzen geräuchert, aber leider keine fotos gemacht !


----------



## Pxkxx (19. Juni 2012)

Hallo,
vlt. kann mir einer der Räucherprofis helfen?
Ich möchte einen Räucherschrank aus Edelstahl bauen. Im Board habe ich schon sehr nützliche Informationen gelesen. Leider stellt sich mir die Frage wie groß der Abstand zwischen Glutkasten und Abtropfblech sein muss.
Schaffe ich es bei einer Gesamthöhe von 1,25 m den Glutkasten (als Schublade) und das Abtropfblech in den unteren 25 cm unterzubringen? Das Mehl wird dann direkt auf die Glut gegeben.


----------



## sundangler (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Jepp müsste passen.


----------



## Tino (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo

Vorgestern war eine Räucherparty mit Nachbars fällig.

Das Ofenopfer war ein ca. 20 pfündiger Spiegler um alle auch satt zu bekommen.

Die Lake bestand aus 60 gr. / L  und einem Sud aus 50 gr. Fischkochgewürz der in ca. 1,5 L Wasser aufgekocht wird.

Das war er noch im Ganzen




Hier hängen die einzelnen Stücke zum trocknen










Das Holz ist angemacht und es kann endlich losgehen.


----------



## Tino (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hier ist der Fisch endlich fertig und er schmeckte fantastisch:l

Da hab ich kurz mal ungeduldig in den Ofen geguckt.:q


----------



## mig23 (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

#6schaut echt lecker aus !
jetz hab ich hunger !!!


----------



## mathei (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

sieht gut aus tino. #6 sag bitte das nächste mal bescheid. dann komme ich zum esser vorbei.


----------



## HD4ever (11. August 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

in der tat .... legger Fotos!
hat schon mal jemand Aal im Tischräucherofen probiert?


----------



## Paxcom (11. August 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Sehr schön, wie hast du den so genau und gut geteilt?


----------



## DJTMichel (13. August 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

die wird zwar nicht geräuchert, sondern luftgetrocknet, aber egal:

Ich habe vor kurzem innerhalb weniger Tage 12Wildschweine geschossen. Die meißten davon in fremden Revieren als Jagdgast, drei jedoch auf eigener Scholle. Ein Teil davon ging in die Wurst:


----------



## sundangler (13. August 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Das sieht ja genial aus! Was hast du denn für ein Glück mit solch einem geilen Keller.


----------



## Tino (13. August 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Paxcom schrieb:


> Sehr schön, wie hast du den so genau und gut geteilt?



Mit nem scharfen Messer, gutem Augenmaß und ner Rosenschere.


----------



## DJTMichel (14. August 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Danke - die schmeckt auch ganz gut. Der Keller war jahrelang bis zu Beginn meiner "Salamiproduktion" ungenutzt und ich bin wirklich froh darauf zurückgreifen zu können.
Derzeit baue ich an einem Lehmbackofen mit Räucherkammer:





Die Räucherkammer wird dann auch als Klimakammer mit offenem Einkochautomat zur Luftbefeuchtung etc. herhalten müssen. Aber bis es soweit ist, fließt noch einiges an Wasser den Bach herunter...




sundangler schrieb:


> Das sieht ja genial aus! Was hast du denn für ein Glück mit solch einem geilen Keller.


----------



## Tino (14. August 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Sehr schöne Sache die du da baust.Wann kommt denn das erste Spanferkel in den Backofen?


----------



## kaipiranja (15. August 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

...kann Tino nur zustimmen, sieht sehr schön aus - ein tolles Ambiente #6

Kai


----------



## DJTMichel (15. August 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Danke, nett von Euch . Vorige Woche habe ich u.a. zwei 16kg Frischlinge geschossen, die hätten prima gepaßt. Ab heute ist erstmal Baustopp, ich muß nur noch mein Angelkajak aufs Autodach schnallen und dann gehts ab nach Rügen - eine Woche Familien(angel)urlaub :vik:. Ob ich in diesem Jahr noch damit fertig werde, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## leopard_afrika (15. August 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Schönen Urlaub Michel! Und beim Bau deiner Ecke denke immer an den armen Kerl, dessen selbstgebaute mittelalterliche Burg man jetzt abgerissen hat. ;-)


----------



## sprogoe (15. August 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo Michel,

lange liest man nichts von Dir, aber wenn, dann kommt der Hammer.
Ich melde mich schon mal an; wenn Du fertig bist, kannst Du bei mir (und sicher auch einigen anderen Boardies) das gleiche bauen.

Ich wünsche Dir und Deiner Familie einen ganz tollen Urlaub, kannst Dich ja mal melden, wenn Du mal wieder in Solingen bist, vielleicht hast Du noch mal "Überschuß".


Gruß Siggi


----------



## Manne83 (15. August 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

so ich habe mich dann mal ran gesetzt und den Ofen umgebaut
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3633368&postcount=1582
http://img803.*ih.us/img803/2760/dsc00059nz.jpg http://img193.*ih.us/img193/5208/dsc00058qhz.jpg

werde die tage mal ein probe lauf starten und schauen wie es wird


----------



## aal60 (16. August 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

@Monnsum, sieht gut aus und wird auch funktionieren.
Würde noch ein Fliegengitter einbauen, damit keine Fliegen reinkommen.

Binn gespannt auf deinen Test.#6


----------



## Rur-Angler (17. August 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo Räuchergemeinde!
Erst einmal muss ich sagen, dass dies ein echt beeindruckender Tröt ist, Hier findet man fast alles. 
Ich habe heute auch zum ersten mal selbst geräuchert. In einem Ofen von SMOKI, 110cm hoch, Grundfläche 25*25cm mit Thermometer in der Tür, oberes drittel. Habe diesen Anleitungsgemäß einmal ohne Fische hochgeheitz (mit Räuchermehl). Dann habe die die in Sazlake schwimmenden Forellen und eine Lachsf. abgewaschen, und zum trocknen bei ca 40 Grad reingehängt. Als sie dann trocken waren, Habe ich neue Glut nachtgelegt und wollte den Garprozess durchführen. Leider stieg die Temp nicht höher als ca 75-80 Grad. Mehrmaliges nachlegen neuer glühender Hartholzkohlen hat auch nix gebracht. Im Leeren Zustand hat der Ofen seine 110 Grad erreicht, aber leider nicht mit 10 Fischen. Nach diesen vergeblichen Versuchen waren ca. 2 Stunden vergangen und ei Temp, stieg leider nie höher wie bereits erwähnt. Dann habe ich mir gedacht nun wenn die Fische schon so lange im Ofen sind, könnten sie auch gar sein. Ich habe eine Blick riskiert und sie hingen tats. mit ein wenig geöffneten Bäuchen an den Haken. Dann habe ich Mittelgrobes Buchenmehl mit Spähnen aufgelegt. Diesen Vorgang habe ich nach dreißg minuten wiederholt, bis kein Rauch mehr entwich und die Temp auf ca 50 Grad abgefallen war. Einige F. sahen gut aus, einige hatten Nassläufer. Der Geruch war aber schon sehr appetitlich. Habe sofort eine lauwarme F. verspeist. Sie war superlecker saftig und vor allem Gar. 
Was kann ich tun, damit ich die eigentlich Nötige Gartemp. erreiche und nicht diese unschönen Läufer entstehen??


----------



## leopard_afrika (18. August 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

hallo rur-angler,
zu deiner beruhigung, du hast die nötige gartemperatur erreicht. fisch gart bei einer temperatur > 67°c. höhere temperaturen würdest du nur bei fleisch benötigen, da dessen faserstruktur beim heissräuchern aufgebrochen werden soll. 
höhere temps als die gartemperatur beim fisch dienen ausschließlich der keimtötung, da die meisten keime bis ca. 90- 92 °c absterben. höher als diese temperatur sollte deine gartemperatur allerdings gar nicht gehen, da ansonsten das "schonende" garen in eine faserzerstörende kraft übergehen würde.
warum dein ofen befüllt keine höhere temp erreicht... weiß ich auch nicht, dafür gibt es mehrere möglichkeiten, aber ich vermute mal zu wenig "zug". während der garphase muß man sowohl auf genug luftzufuhr wie auch auf genug abzug achten, die flammen werden durch den essen-/ schornsteineffekt erhalten, das gilt genau wie beim heizen eines ofens. ansonsten "erdrückt" der entstehende rauch zumindest teilweise. 
beim nach dem garen folgenden räuchervorgang will man aber keine flammen mehr, sondern nur noch einen "schwelbrand", deshalb luftzufuhr und esseneffekt drosseln, das ist wichtiger als die erstickung der flammen mit zu viel räuchermehl oder gar angefeuchtetem. wir wollen ja aromareichen rauch und nicht wasserdampf, der die vorher "überflüssigefeuchtigkeitsbefreite" porenräume wieder wässert.


----------



## Rur-Angler (18. August 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hi, Danke für eine schnelle und präzise Antwort. Ich kann aber beruhigt schreiben, dass ich auch Zu- und Abluft ganz geöffnet hatte und dennoch kam die Temp nicht hoch. Nun wenn die Fische gar sind geht es noch. Aber was ist denn mit den Keimen??  Sind die Fische jetzt nicht so haltbar wie wenn sie höher gegart wären?? Was hat es denn mit diesen läufern auf sich?? Wie Kondenswasser. Oder ist es viellcht auch Fleischwasser??? Was kann ich tun damit der Ofen besser zieht?
Man habt ihr eine Ahnung. Schon beneidenswert.#c


----------



## leopard_afrika (18. August 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

hab mal nicht zuuu viel angst vor den keimen. so viele sollten gar nicht entstehen, wenn du die "kühlkette" nicht unterbrichst. beim einlegen in die lake nur beachten, daß du die luftzufuhr durch das bedecken der fische beachtest, daß deine lake kalt ist. der salzgehalt der lake verhindert auch die keimbildung. die meisten keime sterben auch unter 70"c, einige dann eben bis 90-92°c, siehe auch diese temps beim homogenisieren von milch. 
allgemein zu den keimen muß man dann eben nur beachten, d´ß deren bildung von luft, feuchtigkeit und wärme begünstig wird... wenn du gut geräuchert hast, stellt sich diese frage aber meist nicht lange. 
wie gesagt, die temperatur ist von vielen dingen abhängig... zug, querschnitt des ofens, zu- und abluftöffnungen, umgebungstemperatur, wind, notwendigkeit des trockenen holzes, holzfestigkeit, holzart, füllgrad des ofenquerschnittes und, und, und. 
das wichtigste beim "werden zum "meisterräucherer"" ist erfahrung sammeln und der spaß am räuchern! ;-)


----------



## sprogoe (18. August 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Rur-Angler schrieb:


> Was kann ich tun damit der Ofen besser zieht?
> 
> 
> Zu- und Abluftöffnung vergrößern!
> ...


----------



## Big Man (18. August 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Rur-Angler schrieb:


> Hi, Danke für eine schnelle und präzise Antwort. Ich kann aber beruhigt schreiben, dass ich auch Zu- und Abluft ganz geöffnet hatte und dennoch kam die Temp nicht hoch. Nun wenn die Fische gar sind geht es noch. Aber was ist denn mit den Keimen??  Sind die Fische jetzt nicht so haltbar wie wenn sie höher gegart wären?? Was hat es denn mit diesen läufern auf sich?? Wie Kondenswasser. Oder ist es viellcht auch Fleischwasser??? Was kann ich tun damit der Ofen besser zieht?
> Man habt ihr eine Ahnung. Schon beneidenswert.#c



Vielleicht ist dein Problem zu viel Fisch. Das die Menge vielleicht die Abluft plockiert hat? Ist nur eine vermutung.


----------



## Rur-Angler (18. August 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ja das mit Der Fischmenge habe ich auch schon durchdacht, kann es mir aber nicht richtig vorstellen, da es normale Portionsforis waren und eine Lachsf. Aber das mit Der größe der Löcher in Kombination mit den Fischen könnte schon sein. Soll ich noch einmal einen Versuch mit mehr Glut machen, oder direkt die Öffnungen vergrößern. Meine Regierung bekommt dann einen Anfall, wenn ich schon an dem neuen Ofen rumbastel.  Danke!!!!!!!1


----------



## sprogoe (19. August 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo?

räucherst Du, oder Deine Holde?

Du mußt auch eines bedenken, die Grundfläche von 25 x 25 cm im Verhältnis zur Höhe von 110 cm finde ich völlig unpassend. Ehrlich gesagt, hätte ich von dem Teil die Finger gelassen.
Das bischen Wärme was da aufsteigt muß vor Austritt nach oben auch noch Deine Fische erhitzen, da kommt zu wenig an.

Bei einem Grill ist es doch auch so, hat er unter der Kohle nicht genügend Frischluftzufuhr, etwickelt er auch nicht genügend Hitze.
Wie groß sind denn die Löcher unten und oben überhaupt?
Auf der Seite von Smoki kann man in dieser Richtung überhaupt nichts erkennen, fällt wohl unter die Rubrik "Betriebsgeheimnis".

Wenn Du da nicht dran "rumbasteln" willst, hilft nur eines 3 2 1.....  und weg damit.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## leopard_afrika (19. August 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

na, na siggi, nicht so pessimistisch! ;-) der querschnitt und die länge hört sich ganz wie meine urlaubsmitnehmteletonne an, auch diese hat nur ne recht geringe abluft. hat sich aber gezeigt, daß diese reicht, das größere problem bei den teletonnen ist meist eher die zuluft, dafür muß ich meist ein drittel der schublade öffnen. und auch die holzscheite genügend zerkleinern, damit genügend flamme entsteht. mußte das damals aber auch erst genau austesten. auch bei meiner teletonne ist der füllgrad entscheidender als beim großen ofen, ich räuchere max. 9- 10 makrelen und 7-8 forellen in diesem ofen.


----------



## Rur-Angler (19. August 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo die Herren, 
danke, dass ihr Euch so viele Gedanken macht. Leider bekomme ich das mit den Bildern nicht hin. Aber es ist kein Teleofen. Von den Maßen her vielleicht sehr viel gemein. Nun, die Zu- und Abluftöffnungen sind jeweils nur 5 cm in Durchmesser und werden von einer 9 cm runden angenieteten, mit einer abgekanteten Nase zum Bedienen, abgedeckt. Könnte diese evt. mit einer Stichsäge vergrößern. Zuluft sollte bestimmt etwas erweitert werden oder???
Bin wieder auf Eure Antworten gespannt. Vielleicht kann Euch der Link weiterhelfen!

http://www.smokiofen.de/Raeucherofe...3_u496_za26be4b2-2638-4545-8d2e-099cc8f331d3/

Bis dann Rur-Angler


----------



## Wegberger (19. August 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo,

für mich sollte ein Ofen aber doch schon c.a 40 Forellen fassen .... ansonsten lohnt sich das anheizen doch kaum.

LG
Wegberger


----------



## Tino (20. August 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Das anheizen lohnt sich immer. 

Ich räuchere auch nur kleine Mengen,aber dafür öfter.


----------



## Der_W (20. August 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Rur-Angler schrieb:


> Als sie dann trocken waren, Habe ich neue Glut nachtgelegt und wollte den Garprozess durchführen. Leider stieg die Temp nicht höher als ca 75-80 Grad. Mehrmaliges nachlegen neuer glühender Hartholzkohlen hat auch nix gebracht. I



Hallo,
heizt du den Ofen nur mit Kohlen?
Ich hatte auch mal einen ähnlichen Schrank und das Befeuern mit Kohlen war nicht so von Erfolg gekrönt. Ich bin relativ schnell auf ein anständiges Feuer in der Lade umgestiegen und habe damit keine Probleme, auch nicht wenn der Ofen randvoll ist.


----------



## sprogoe (20. August 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> na, na siggi, nicht so pessimistisch! ;-)



nun Dirk,

wenn man schon einige gekaufte Öfen ausprobiert hat und feststellen mußte, daß sie alle zu kleine Zu- und Abluftöffnungen haben und dadurch schlechten Durchzug und Hitze entwickeln, ist das normal.
Die Firmen kloppen ´nen Blech zusammen und nennen diese "Krücke" dann Räucherofen. Ob die ihre Produkte jemals auf Tauglichkeit geprüft haben, wage ich zu bezweifeln.
Man muß auch noch bedenken, daß Rur-Angler nur glühende Kohle einlegt und ich bezweifel, daß man mit ´ner Schüppe Kohle einen 1,10 m hohen Schacht auf 80-90 Grad erhitzen und die Hitze dann auch über 30-40 min halten kann. Es sei denn, man schmeißt 5 kg rein.
Mit einem Holzfeuer würde das eher gelingen, aber auch dafür finde ich die Öffnungen zu klein.

Ich würde aus dem 50 mm Loch unten ein Langloch machen 50 x 150 mm und einen Schieber davor bauen.
Als Abluft würde ich in den Deckel ein 100 mm großes Loch sägen und ein 30 - 40 cm hohes Stück Ofenrohr mit einer Drosselklappe aufsetzen.
Die Funktion wäre dann sicher gegeben, da der Querschnitt von Zu- und Abluft in etwa gleich groß und ausreichend groß sind.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Tino (20. August 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Daran zweifel ich nicht so stark,da sie ja für die Holzbefeuerung ausgelegt sind.

Warum man dann Kohlen nimmt, um Fische zu garen ,erschliesst sich mir nicht ???

Ich denke,wenn du Holz verwendest, wird das Teil vernünftig auf Temperatur kommen.

Zumindest würde ich es mit Holz versuchen.

Umbauen kannste ihn ja dann immer noch.


----------



## Rur-Angler (20. August 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo Die Herren des Rauchs!!
Ich hab richtig gute Steakhaus-Hartholzkohle verwendet und diese wird schon sehr heiß. Wie bereits erwähnt hat der erste Versuch die gewünschte Temp. gebracht. Vielleicht hatte sich auch schon zu viel Asche gebildet und die neue Holzkohle konnte nur oberflächlich mit Frischluft versorgt werden da ein Teil der neuen Holzk. in der Asche versank. Aber Grundsätzlich finde ich die Idee die Löcher zu vergrößern logisch und ich werde dies auch in die Tat umsetzen.
Gibt es solche Schieber zu kaufen??? Bin leider kein Handwerker, könnte diese Schieber jedoch anschrauben, oder festnieten. 
Das gleiche gilt für das Abluftrohr mit Drosselklappe. Gibts diese auch in diesem so kleinem Durchmesser?? mein Kaminofen hat ein zwanziger Rohr.
Danke Rur-Angler


----------



## Tino (21. August 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo Rur Angler

Nichts für ungut,aber ob du gute oder weniger gute Kohle zum heizen nimmst sei ja dir überlassen,aber eines verstehe ich aber nicht!!! 

Der Ofen ist für *HOLZFEUERUNG* gebaut.

Warum macht man es dann nicht???

Ich schmier mein Brot auch nicht mit der Sense ,obwohl man  es machen könnte.

Ich will das nicht schlecht machen was du machst,aber denke doch mal drüber nach.

Bevor ich an meinem Ofen rumdoktorn würde,würde ich mir Gedanken machen ,ob ich ihn tatsächlich optimal (wie vorgesehen laut Hersteller) benutze.


----------



## Rur-Angler (21. August 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Tino schrieb:


> Hallo Rur Angler
> 
> Nichts für ungut,aber ob du gute oder weniger gute Kohle zum heizen nimmst sei ja dir überlassen,aber eines verstehe ich aber nicht!!!
> 
> ...



Hallo Tino,
Ich habe mir soeben extra noch einmal die beigefügte Bedienungsanleitung des Ofens zur Hand genommen und nachgelesen. 

In Fetten Buchstaben steht geschrieben.
Für den Betrieb mit Holzkohle verwenden Sie bitte die beiliegenden Kohleschublade anstatt des Gaskochers und gehen wie folgt vor:

1. Kohleschublade zur Hälfte mit Holzkohle füllen und mit Handeslüblichen DIN-geprpften Grillanzündern anstecken. Es ist empfehlenswert die Schublade mit Alufolie auszukleiden. 
Achtung: Keinen Spiritus  oder vergleichbare Brennstoffe zum anzünden verwenden. ......................

....Die Kohle sollte gut durchglühen .......

Und watt nu???

Ich habe viel Kaminholz aber leider fast alles nur Eiche und keine Buche oder Obsthölzer. Sollte ich tatsächlich ein kleines Feuer in der Schublade entfachen und darauf dann später das Räuchermehl geben oder warten bis das Feuer aus ist und dann erst auf der Glut das Räuchermehl geben. ??? Geht das dann auch mit Eiche?? Feuern/heizen bestimmt, aber zhum räuchern???

Ich bin nun ein wenig verwirrt. Aber ist ja auch erst der Anfang und ich bin optimistisch, dass ich das auch mit der höheren und damit auch kürzeren Garzeit in den Griff bekomme. Dank Eurer Hilfe!!

Tot Ziens!:m


----------



## Tino (22. August 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo Rur Angler

Ich hätte nicht gedacht des es solche gibt ,die mit Kohle befeuert werden.


So wie du es beschrieben hast,mache ich es auch.

Ein Feuer machen und am laufen halten,wie es deine Temperatur verlangt. 

Dann hast du meist genug Glut um darauf das Räuchermehl zu streuen bis keine Flammen mehr sind.
Zuluft und Abluft so weit schliessen,dass die Glut nicht erstickt und schön qualmen kann,fertig.

Versuche es mit Buche ,dass ist ja der Klassiker,oder auch Erle ist geeignet.

Ich glaube nicht das Eiche zum räuchern gut ist,lass mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren.


----------



## Der_W (23. August 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo Rur-angler, Hallo Tino,
Das mit dem Befeuern mit Kohlen habe ich auch schon oft gelesen aber nach dem probieren für schlecht befunden. Es wird auch nur bei indirekt beheizten Öfen vorgeschlagen. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass dein Ofen auch indirekt beheizt wird Rur (Raücherkammer und Brennraum dicht voneinander  abgetrennt, Abluft wird an den Seiten des Ofens durch eine Röhre geleitet), leider kann ich es auf dem Bild nicht ganz so gut erkennen. Wenn das so ist, macht zwar die Holzbefeuerung Sinn und sollte die Hitzeentwicklung verbessern, aber Räuchermehl auf die Glut/Feuer schmeißen wohl eher weniger. Das geht nur bei direkt befeuerten Öfen. Du solltest also die Glutschale im Rauchraum nutzen.
Vieleicht denke ich auch grade nur falsch oder habe das Bild falsch interpretiert, dann vergiss was ich geschrieben habe.


----------



## Tino (23. August 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Warum sollte das nicht auch bei indirekt befeuerten Öfen funktionieren?

Ist ja nur eine Frage der Zu- und Abluft des Ofens,oder nicht?

Entsteht genug Sog im Ofen qualmt es auch vernünftig.


----------



## Der_W (23. August 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

wenn der Brennraum und der Rauchraum dicht voneinander getrennt sind, so wie es bei den mir gemeinten Modellen der Fall ist dann kann doch kein Rauch an den Fisch dringen.
Vielleicht habe ich aber auch einfach das Bild falsch gedeutet und der Rauch kann an den Fisch gelangen.
ich meinte solche öfen:
http://angelspezi24.de/images/15021[1].jpg
http://www.anglerzeitung.de/files/raeucherofen-raeuchermehl-haken.jpg
Hier laufen außerhalb der Feuerkammer zwei "Kamine" die für die Abluft sorgen und  die Glutschale steht in der Rauchkammer und glimmt allein durch die Hitze, die von unten kommt.


----------



## Tino (23. August 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Solche Öfen kenne ich garnicht,mit dieser Funktionsweise.

Warum wird denn so etwas gebaut ???

Welch einen Vorteil soll solch ein Ofen bringen???

Erschwert diese Bauweise nicht das normale räuchern,ich meine mit ''einfachen Öfen''???


----------



## Rur-Angler (23. August 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo da bin ich wieder.
Also die Glutschublade schließt recht dicht. Darüber befindet sich ein Zwischenboden/Zwischenblech mit großen löchern, rund herum. Ziemlich nah an den Seitenwänden vorbei. Darauf wird die Fettauffangschale gestellt. Vielleicht bedeckt die Auffangschale zum Teil die Löcher, sodass viel zu wenig Hitze aufsteigen kann. Wenn das der Fall sein sollte, so muß ich vielleicht nur eine Art Podest bauen, dass die Schale nicht auf diesem Zwischenboden steht und die Löcher frei sind und mehr Hitze passieren kann. Das werde  ich morgen kontrollieren und berichten. 
 Gr. Rur-Angler#6


----------



## Der_W (24. August 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo,
@Tino:
Also der einzige Vorteil dieser Variante ist, dass die Hitzequelle egal ist da der Fisch nicht direkt mit ihren "Abgasen" in Kontakt kommt. 
Ein Punkt der noch dafür spricht ist, dass die Flammen nicht hochschlagen können und den Fisch nicht direkt erreichen (Vorteil bei großen Aalen in kurzen Öfen) dies wird allerdings bei der anderen Bauform durch die Lochbleche auch relativ gut vermieden.
Ich habe wie gesagt mal einen solchen Ofen besessen (einem geschenkten Gaul) habe aber auch einige Modifikationen vornehmen müssen um zu einem guten Ergebnis zu kommen.

Das Beheizen funktioniert an sich ganz gut. Das einzige Problem ist dass die Glimmschale entfacht werden muss und dazu benötigt man anständig Hitze von unten.

Ich würde niemanden der sich einen Ofen holen will zu dieser Variante raten. generell bin ich mittlerweile der Meinung, dass man selber bauen sollte. Preis/Leistung stimmt einfach nicht bei den gekauften Öfen.

@ Rur
Okay, dann ist hast du die direkte Variante und nicht wie ich dachte. Dann funkioniert das natürlich super, dass Mehl einfach auf die Glut zu geben.
Dann liegt das Problem an der Hitzequelle bzw. der Zu- und Abluft.
Ich würde an deiner Stelle als erstes ein Holzfeuer versuchen und evtl. parallel die Abluftöffnung auf die Größe der Abdeckplatte vergrößern.
Während diesem Test dann mal etwas mit der Feuerschale spielen (halb rein, ganz reine etc.) um ein Gefühl für die Befeuerung zu bekommen dann siehts du auch wieviel mehr zuluft du benötigst.
Am feuer lässt sich das auch leichter beobachten als an Kohlen.

LG Dennis


----------



## Rur-Angler (24. August 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallöchen zusammen. 
Also ich habe nachgesehen und ist es ist noch viel anders als ich dachte, denn es sind nicht rundherum Löcher im Zwischenblech sondern nur rechts und links. Dann wird das Fettauffangblech nicht auf dieses Zwischenblech gelegt, sonder es hat rechts und links ca 5 cm darüber jeweils eine Winkelablage. Die Hitze kann also nur vor und hinter dem Auffangblech emporsteingen. Vielleicht wird die Hitze zu stark gestaut, oder sie ist tatsächlich zu schwach. Wenn das Auffangblech schmaler wäre wann könnte vielleicht mehr Hitze aufsteigen.  Aber es kann auch sein, dass vielleicht Fleischwasser durch die Löcher in die Glut tropft. 
Wäre auch zu einfache gewesen. 
Bis morgen!#d


----------



## Wegberger (24. August 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo Rur-Angler ,

in deinen Ursprungsthread hattest du geschrieben:



> Habe ich neue Glut nachtgelegt und wollte den Garprozess durchführen. Leider stieg die Temp nicht höher als ca 75-80 Grad.



Aus meiner Sicht ist die Temperatur von 75 bis 80 Grad beim Forellenräuchern mehr als ausreichend.

Mit der Temperatur kannst schon fast "Trockenfisch" herstellen.

Vielleicht können aber ja auch noch Andere hier zu Räuchertemperaturen in Bezug zur Räucherdauer bei Forellen etwas Input geben!?

LG
Wegberger


----------



## sprogoe (25. August 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

so wie ich das auf dem Produktfoto sehe, ist ein Spalt Freiraum vorne und hinten und zusätzlich noch die seitlichen Bohrungen im Zwischenboden.
Das wäre eigentlich ausreichend. Jetzt kommt es nur darauf an, wie groß ist das Tropfblech? es darf narürlich nicht den ganzen Ofenquerschnitt abdecken, sonst wird der Durchzug gebremst.
Besser wäre es auch, wenn das Tropfblech auf Füßen stehen würde und nicht unmittelbar auf dem Zwischenboden aufliegt.
Ist das Tropfblech tatsächlich so groß, daß es den ganzen Innenraum ausfüllt, würde ich ein Blech selber bauen, welches rundum ca. 3 cm Luft zu den Wandungen hat.
Dann würde ich, wie auch Tino vorschlägt, den Ofen mit Holz beheizen, dabei Zu- und Abluftöffnungen voll geöffnet.
Ich würde auch mal versuchen, bei Holzfeuer die Schublade zusätzlich einige Zentimeter geöffnet zu lassen, um zu sehen, ob das Feuer stärker brennt, denn dann wären die Zu- und Abluftöffnungen wirklich zu klein.
(dabei kann es allerdings passieren, daß die Vorderfront etwas geschwärzt wird).

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Rur-Angler (26. August 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo Siggi, Hallo Dirk,

Also habe eben die Auffangschale im Ofen ausgemessen und dabei folgende Maße notiert. 
Vorne und hinten jew. ca 3,5 cm Luft zur Rückseite und Tür.  Also nicht besonders viel Platz für heiße Luft. 
Siggi, Dein Vorschlag klingt für mich am Besten. Werde diese Ablagen demontieren und die Fettschale verkleinern. Dann werde ich beim nächsten räuchern mit Buchenscheiten heitzen und darauf dann das Räuchermehl streuen. #6 Werde dann wieder berichten.

Grüße Marko


----------



## sprogoe (27. August 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Marko,

ich habe in meinen Ofen Ziegelsteine als Wärmespeicher gestellt, ihn mit einer größeren Menge Holzscheite bei offenem Deckel angeheizt und nachdem die Holzscheite abgebrannt und nur noch Glutstücke im Ofen waren, sowie die Hitze auf knapp 100 Grad gefallen war, die Fische eingehängt.
Die Gartemperatur pendelte sich dann so auf 80 -85 Grad ein. Da fiel mir auf, daß ich daß Tropfblech nicht eingelegt hatte. Nachdem das Tropfblech über den Steinen lag, sank die Temperatur sehr schnell auf 65 Grad; zuwenig zum Garen.
Ich nahm das Tropfblech wieder heraus und siehe da, die Temperatur stieg sofort wieder auf 80 Grad.
Nun hat in meinem Fall das Tropfblech wohl die Hitzeabstrahlung der Steine nach oben behindert, in Deinem Ofen wäre das wohl nicht der Fall, da die Heizquelle aus der Glutschale weiterhin funktioniert, aber es sollte auf alle Fälle genügend Freiraum vorhanden sein.
Das Tropfblech braucht ja eigentlich nur so groß sein, daß es die Feuerstelle überdeckt, um zu verhindern, das Fett in die Glut tropft.
Das eigentliche Hinderniss in Deinem Ofen könnte das Zwischenblech sein, dieses scheint die aufsteigende Hitze zu behindern.
Schau mal auf meinen Ofen, Beitrag 116 / 117

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=223258&page=12

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Rur-Angler (27. August 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo Siggi,
wenn ich nun die Auffangschale verkleinere, werden die Löcher im Zwischenboden frei und es kann doch Fett in die Glut tropfen. Aber wenn ich davon ausgehe, dass die Fische nicht direkt am Rand hängen damit sie die Wände nicht berühren, sollte es wohl gehen. Die Idee mit den Steinen ist nicht schlecht. Könnte die Steine dennoch auf das Zwischenblech legen, als Podest für die Schale. Vorausgesetzt natürlich, dass sie nicht die Löcher Abdecken versteht sich. Bevor die Fische eingehängt wurden und das Auffangblech eingelegt war hatte der Ofen eine Temp von ca. 100 Grad.

Gr. Marko


----------



## sprogoe (27. August 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Marko,

was ich damit meine ist, daß ich den Zwischenboden für völlig überflüssig halte.
Ich denke, daß der nur dazu gedacht ist, daß man darauf eine Räuchermehlschale stellen kann, während von unten weiter beheizt wird, sei es mit Holz oder auch einem Gasbrenner.
Wäre in diesem Fall der Boden nicht da und die Räuchermehlschale ständ für sich auf Halterungen, könnten die Flammen an`s Räuchermehl schlagen und es entzünden. 
Beim Heizen mit Holz ist es besser, wenn dort kein Blech mehr den Wärmeaufstieg behindert. Über der Feuerschale sollte ein Tropfblech stehen, welches nur die Glut überdeckt, ca. 10 cm über dem Feuer steht und nach allen genügend Freiraum zu den Seitenwänden läßt.
Dummerweise hat Dein Ofen eine Feuerschale, die über die gesammte Breite des Ofens reicht, bedingt durch den schmalen Querschnitt von 25 x 25 cm des Ofens.
Die Feuerschublade in meinem Ofen hat eine Breite von 20 cm bei einem Tonnendurchmesser von 57 cm, d.h. das Feuer befindet sich nur in der Mitte und reicht nicht von einer Seite bis zur anderen.
Ein sinnvoller Versuch; allerdings auch ein grober Eingriff; wäre es, den Zwischenboden komplett mit Bohrungen zu versehen, dicht an dicht wie ein Lochblech und mindestens 12 mm im Durchmesser, dann brauchst Du auch kein zusätzliches Tropfblech, die Hitze kann besser aufsteigen und das Fett tropft dennoch nicht in die Glut.
Eine Räuchermehlschale würde ich beim Beheizen mit Holz sowieso nicht verwenden, sondern R-Mehl oder Späne direkt auf die Glut streuen. Sollte sie dennoch mal zum Einsatz kommen, kann man sie auch auf einem vollkommen mit Löchern versehenen Zwischenboden abstellen.
So ähnlich habe ich es in einem anderen Ofen von mir, schau mal:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=174057&highlight=hei%DFr%E4uchern+R%E4uchermehl%3F&page=3

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Rur-Angler (27. August 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Siggi,
die Idee mit den zusätzlichen Löchern hatte ich auch schon, aber verworfen, da ich davon ausging, dass die vorhandenen reichen, was aber vermutlich nicht der Fall ist. 
Gesetzt den Fall, dass ich die Löcher mache, sollte ich trotzdem ein kleineres Tropfblech reinstellen, denn je nach dem wie die Fische hängen tropfen sie doch in den Feuerkasten oder meinst Du nicht??

Gr. Marko


----------



## sprogoe (27. August 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Marko,

ich habe mal das Lochblech fotografiert, welches in meinem kleinen Räucherofen ist.
Der Ofen hat einen Querschnitt von 36 x 25 cm. In dem Lochblech sind 70 Bohrungen von 12 mm Durchmesser und diese haben einen Abstand von 30 mm von Lochmitte zu Lochmitte.
Da ist kein zusätzliches Tropfblech darüber, welches auch nur wieder den Wärmeaufstieg behindern würde und dennoch tropft da kein Fett in die Glut.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Rur-Angler (27. August 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo Siggi,
also gut. Ich lasse mich gerne eines Besseren belehren und werde gleichmäßig noch einige Löcher bohren. Die äußeren Löcher sind zwar größer als 12 mm aber das tut dem ganzen bestimmt keinen Abbruch. 
Hey habe sogar noch 5 oder 6 Buchenscheite beim umstapeln gefunden. Muss diese nur noch kürzen und kleiner Spalten. Dann kann´s noch einmal losgehen!
Danke an Alle!!
Melde mich wieder wenn ich einen neuen Räuchergang gemacht habe.
 Grüße Marko


----------



## Rur-Angler (31. August 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo Räuchergemeinde!
Heute war der Tag, an dem ich es nun noch einmal mit leicht verändertem Ofen versuchen wollte.
Also: Die Fische (2 Lachsforellen und drei Portionsforellen) sind gestern abend aus dem Wintersport zum Baden ins Tote Meer geschickt worden.
Heute Vormittag habe ich sie aus der Lake genommen, abgespült und gut Abgetrocknet. 
Den Ofen habe ich gestern leicht verändert. In besageten Zwischenboden habe ich noch etliche große Löcher gebohrt. Alle in gleichem Abstand versteht sich. Das Auffangblech habe ich abgeflext und verkleinert wieder ineinander gesteckt. Hatte nun rundherum mind. 3-4 cm Platz zu den Außenwänden. Um das Auffangblech nicht auf dem Zwischenboden stellen zu müssen und somit die Löcher wieder verschließe, habe ich aus 4 cm breiten Lochband zwei U-Bügel gebogen, worauf das Auffangblech positioniert werden konnte. Den Ofen habe ich wieder mit Holzkohlen befeuert. Nun stieg die Temp. auf 80° leider viel sie auch schnell wieder ab. Da habe ich drei Daumendicke Buchenscheite aufgelegt. Als diese Feuer fingen stieg die Temp auf 100°. Diese Temp hielt sich selbstständig für ca. 15-20Minuten. Ich habe einen Blick auf die Fische geworfen und die Bauchlappen hatten sich geöffnet. Nun habe ich Buchenspähne und Buchenmehl mit einer rötlichen Gewürzmischung auf die Glut gestreut und ordentlich Rauch gemacht. Die Zu- und Abluftöffnungen habe ich verschlossen. Die Temp. fiel langsam auf 60°. Nach einer dreiviertelstunde war schluß mit Rauch und die Temp auf 45° abgefallen. Inzwischen hatte ich neue Kohlen zum glühen geracht. Diese und neues Räuchermehl habe ich wieder in den Glutkasten gegeben. Die Temp stieg wieder auf 60° und es hat wieder ordentlich geraucht. Nach 40 Min war die Temp auf 40° und ich habe den Ofen geöffnet. Was meine Augen dann erblickten waren wunderschön Goldbraune geräucherte lauwarm nach Buchenrauch duftende Forellen. :kSie waren fest, aber nicht zu hart. Natürlich haben wir eine der Lachsforellen direkt vernichtet. Es war einfach wunderbar. Ein Genuß sage ich Euch. Meine Tochter wünscht sich nun,  dass ich hl. Abend wieder geräucherten Fisch mache. Ist das nicht toll???:l
Ich bin so happy, dass es dank Euren Tips und Denkanstößen geklappt hat. Nun kann ich mit dem Experimentieren in Sachen Geschmacksrichtungen beginnen. 
DANKE, DANKE, DANKE.
Euer Marko:m

PS. Besonderer Dank an Siggi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





und Dirk


----------



## leopard_afrika (1. September 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

hallo marko, glückwunsch zum erfolg!
was mich vor allem erfreut, ist die aussage, daß der fisch fest, aber nicht zu hart war. hoffentlich sind die zeiten der "spezialistenvideos" bald vorbei, die gartemperaturen um die 120°c benennen und immer wieder fragen nach zu weichem fisch hervorrufen. 
und nun viel glück beim experimentieren! nur noch ein tip: finger weg von zu vielen bitterstoffen. diese sind beim räuchern vor allem in rinde, eichen-, birken- und nadelbaummholz zu finden. ich selbst habe gute erfahrungen im gebrauch von verschiedenen obstgehölzen gemacht, wobei ich diese nie ausschließlich verwende, sondern immer nur als zugabe.


----------



## Rur-Angler (1. September 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo Leopard.
Danke, Aber sage mir noch ob auch Buchenrinde auch diese Bitterstoffe aus der Rinde produziert????


----------



## leopard_afrika (1. September 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

"produzieren" ist wahrscheinlich das falsche wort, aber eines ist fakt. in der rinde "sammeln" sich die meisten umweltgifte und stoffe, die beim verbrennen bitterstoffe hervorrufen.


----------



## Rur-Angler (1. September 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ach so. Das ist kein Problem. Dann schlage ich die Rinde einfach ab.


----------



## sprogoe (1. September 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Schön Marko,

daß es endlich geklappt hat und Deine Holde hat sicher keinen Grund, über die "Rumbastelei" an dem neuen Ofen zu schimpfen.

Allerdings schließe ich beim Rauchprozess die Öfnnungen nie ganz, Zuluft ein wenig und Abluft cirka zur Hälfte geöffnet, allein schon, um entstehendes Kondenswasser abzuführen.
Sollte das Mehl mal Feuer fangen durch zu starken Durchzug, schließe ich kurzfristig beide Öffnungen, oder streue ein klein wenig Räuchermehl drauf, es geht dann sofort wieder aus.
Wie Dirk Dir auch geraten hat, sollte die Rinde generell entfernt werden.

Weiterhin viel Spaß und Erfolg und laß wieder von Dir lesen. Vielleicht kannst Du uns auch mal ein paar Fotos presentieren?

Gruß Siggi


----------



## aal60 (1. September 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Rur-Angler, schön das es nun geklappt hat. Bei den vielen Ratschlägen, brauchte ich nich auch noch Kommentare abgeben. Ich schließe auch erst zum Schluß die Abluft. Und immer schön unter 100°C garen, denn wir wollen kein Kochfisch.

Gruß vom Nordrand des Sauerlandes,
Uwe


----------



## Rur-Angler (2. September 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo Zusammen. Hier meine Versuche die gewünschten Bilder zu posten. 
Auf dem einen Bild mit vielen Forellen, ist mein Erstversuch mit geringer Temp.
Auf dem einen Bild hängt oben noch eine von zwei Lachsforellen. Die Fische sehen doch super aus im vergleich zum ersten Versuch.
Und die Lachsf. auf der Platte ist der Fehlende Lachsforelle.
Vielleicht kann man auf den Bildrändern etwas von den Anderungen erkennen.

Grüße  Marko


----------



## DJTMichel (3. September 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Glückwunsch zum leckerem Erfolg, Marko #h. Wenn es um das Räuchern von Fischen geht, ist der Siggi eine sichere Burg.

@Siggi: wenn wir mal wieder in Ohligs sind, bringe ich Dir gern einige meiner Wildschweinsalamis mit. Vorherige Ankündigung per PN selbstverständlich.


----------



## sprogoe (3. September 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Marko,

sieht doch super aus, dazu kann man echt Räucherforelle sagen.
Ich wünsche Dir, daß der Erfolg Dir treu bleibt und Du weiterhin viel Spaß an diesem schönen Hobby hast.

Michel,

lob mal nicht zu viel, auch ich bin immer noch lernfähig.
Melde dich echt mal wieder, wenn Du in Ohligs bist, auch wenn mal ein "Überschuß" an Wildfleisch vorhanden ist, aber bei Deiner "Arbeitswut" bin ich mir nicht so sicher, ob Du das schneller verwurstet hast, als ich meinen Appetit darauf kundtun kann.

Alles Gute Euch beiden, bis bald mal wieder.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Rur-Angler (3. September 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Nochmals schönen Dank an Alle, die mir mit Tips zur Seite gestanden haben. Werde morgen versuchen die Kühltruhe wieder ein wenig zu füllen. Ich glaube sogar das mir das Räuchern besser gelingt als die Fische dazu an die Rute zu bekommen. Naja wir werden sehen. 
Bis dahin 
Marko


----------



## leopard_afrika (4. September 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

tja marko, dann gehts dir ja wie uns.  aber nicht nur deshalb sind auch viele von uns zum zusätzlichen veredeln von fleisch und geflügel weitergegangen. ;-) 
aber dabei mußt du beim heißräuchern dann temps von über 100°c erreichen, und in der kalten jahreszeit kannst du dich ja dann mal ans kalträuchern wagen. ;-)


----------



## sprogoe (4. September 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Rur-Angler schrieb:


> Nochmals schönen Dank an Alle, die mir mit Tips zur Seite gestanden haben. Werde morgen versuchen die Kühltruhe wieder ein wenig zu füllen. Ich glaube sogar das mir das Räuchern besser gelingt als die Fische dazu an die Rute zu bekommen. Naja wir werden sehen.
> Bis dahin
> Marko




und wenn es mit dem Fang mal nicht so klappt, die Supermärkte haben so viel Fisch, die müssen sogar welchen verkaufen.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Rur-Angler (5. September 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



sprogoe schrieb:


> und wenn es mit dem Fang mal nicht so klappt, die Supermärkte haben so viel Fisch, die müssen sogar welchen verkaufen.
> 
> Gruß Siggi



Tach Siggi,

Petrus war mir doch gewogen und ich konnte 12 Forellen in den Wintersport schicken. Der Supermarkt hat leider das Nachsehen. 

@ Leopard
Und im Winter möchte ich mich am heißen Ofen wärmen, wenn die Forellen zum Aufmotzen in der Schönheitsfarm sind 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Nein muß ich nicht, wollte aber wissen, dass es möglich ist und wie es am besten funktioniert. Denn im Winter, bei niedrigeren Außentemperaturen kann es sein, dass ich den Ofen doch stärker beheizen muß, um auf nötige Gar- oder Räuchertemperatur zu gelangen?!
Gr Marko|wavey:


----------



## sprogoe (6. September 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Marko,

vielleicht bekommen wir ja gar keinen Winter und Du machst Dir unnötig Gedanken.
Du wirst ganz leicht selber feststellen, wie Du Deinen Ofen beheizen mußt. Zum Glück hast Du ja ein Thermometer in der Tür, beobachte das sehr gut und ich denke, Du mußt nicht mehr Holz einlegen, eher öfter. Kleine Spalte sind da von Vorteil, da sie schneller anbrennen und nicht so eine hohe Temperatur erzeugen, wie dicke Stücke, wenn sie einmal richtig durchbrennen.
Mit den kleinen Stücken kannst Du die Temperatur besser kontrollieren und die erforderliche Hitze von ungefähr 80 Grad besser halten.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Rur-Angler (6. September 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo Siggi,
genau so habe ich mir das auch gedacht. Wollte im Falle einer zu niedrigen Temp, Falls nicht hoch genug auch so verfahren. Dachte so an Daumendicke Stücke. Dicker auf keinen Fall. Damit  steigt die Temp auch nicht zu hoch. Genau so habe ich es im Test  nach den Modifikationen auch gemacht. Und es hat gut geklappt. Genau wie Du es beschrieben hast.

Danke und schönen Abend noch.
Gruß Marko


----------



## leopard_afrika (6. September 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

das erreichen der gartemp ist auch im winter nicht so problematisch, eher das halten der temps, erst recht die räuchertemperatur, da du dort wegen fehlender luftzufuhr öfters regeln müßtest. der ofen kühlt recht schnell ab. deswegen hab ich mir jetzt alukaschierte dämmplatten besorgt, mit denen ich mir nen "überzieher" ;-) für meinen ofen basteln werde.


----------



## Rur-Angler (6. September 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Nabend Dirk,
Je nach Größe den Volumens kann das bestimmt nötig sein. Werde aber erst mal mit den dünnen Scheiten versuchen die Temp hoch zu bringen und zu halten. Wenn ich das gewünschte mit Zufeuern nicht erreiche werde ich mir auch zur Isolation Gedanken machen müssen, oder mich vertrauensvoll an Dich wenden. Wie groß ist denn Dein Ofen??? Bestimmt um einiges größer. 

Gruß Marko


----------



## moep (9. September 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Guten Tag ich brauche einen Räucherofen ich habe mir jetzt mal die beiden ausgesucht http://www.ebay.de/itm/Top-Angebot-...Sport_Angelsport_Räuchern&hash=item20ac346a22

http://www.smokiofen.de/Raeucherofe...SCHRANK-120x40x27-cm-Edelstahl/a9710314_u496/
Meine Frage was haltet ihr von denen oder könnt ihr mir einen anderen empfehlen?


----------



## Tino (9. September 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



moep schrieb:


> Guten Tag ich brauche einen Räucherofen ich habe mir jetzt mal die beiden ausgesucht http://www.ebay.de/itm/Top-Angebot-Raucherofen-Ture-125-x-39-x-28-ENERGIE-2000-/140328069666?pt=DE_Sport_Angelsport_R%C3%A4uchern&hash=item20ac346a22
> 
> http://www.smokiofen.de/Raeucherofen-Raeucherofen-weiterer-Hersteller-mit-SMOKI-Service-R%C3%84UCHEROFEN-R%C3%84UCHERSCHRANK-120x40x27-cm-Edelstahl/a9710314_u496/
> Meine Frage was haltet ihr von denen oder könnt ihr mir einen anderen empfehlen?




Hallo 

Für mich nehmen sich die Teile nix. 

Sehen irgendwie alle gleich aus und werden auch alle gleich funktionieren.

Halt Massenware...

Ich kann dir nur empfehlen,dir einen selber zu bauen!!!


----------



## mig23 (9. September 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

hat schon mal wer versucht einen graser zu räuchern ?
sollte man die haut drann lassen oder abziehen ?


----------



## daci7 (10. September 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ich würd den wie 'nen Karpfen auch in Kotletts und mit Haut räuchern.


----------



## Tino (10. September 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

So isses daci.

Haut würde ich auch dranlassen,ausser du räucherst ihn auf nen Rost oder in solch ein Grillrahmen.

Soll er hängend geräuchert werden,ohne diesen Grillrahmen, fliegt er dir in den Dreck,ohne Haut.

Ich würde ihn in Scheiben schneiden und dann mit Wurstband aufhängen.
So räuchere ich meine Karpfen immer.


----------



## Tino (10. September 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Vielleicht ein Vorschlag ...

Meine Sichtweise dieses Trööts von Marco!!!

Da ich ihn persönlich kenne ,denke ich, dass der Sinn dieses Trööts ist,ausschliesslich Rezepte, Vorgehensweisen und Tipps zum räuchern aufzuzeigen.

Daher würde ich es begrüßen, dass dieser Trööt auch nur dafür vorbehalten bleibt.

Ich finde es daher nicht so gut, ihn über irgendwelche Ofentypen ,Problemen mit diesen,oder anderen Sachen vollzufragen.

Ist nur meine Sichtweise. Wenn ich da falsch liege ,kann ich gern berichtigt werden.

Soll nur ein Denkanstoss sein...aber,

...für viele Boardies ist es damit einfacher ,die oben angeführten Sachen schneller zu finden,als das man sich durch Fragen über Öfen und deren Wirkungs-und Arbeitsweise,durchsuchen muss.

Ist nicht böse gemeint...


----------



## mig23 (11. September 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

man sagte mir, daß die haut des grasers nach dem grünzeug schmeckt das er frisst und der geschmack beim garen in´s fleisch einzieht !
naja, ich versuch´s einfach mal mit haut, ma sehen wie´s wird !

@tino
wo soll man fragen zum räuchern denn sonst stellen wenn nicht hier ?
ist es sinnvoller wegen jeder frage ´nen neuen tröt auf zu machen ?
ich dachte dieser tröt ist dazu da, um fragen zu stellen und tips zu geben und bekommen ??? #c


----------



## mig23 (11. September 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

|bigeyes





sundangler schrieb:


> Es kommt ja häufig vor, das viele Member Fragen zum Thema Räuchern haben


 
|kopfkrat #c ;+


----------



## hulk40 (11. September 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo mig

Ich glaube damit warst Du nicht gemeint! Deine Frage zwecks des Graskarpfen finde ich, passt schon hierher. Das ist meine Meinung.

                              Mfg Micha


----------



## moep (11. September 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Die Frage Zwecksräucherofen passt auch hierher. Heißt ja shcließlich Räucherthread. 
Das ist meine Meinung


----------



## Tino (12. September 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



mig23 schrieb:


> |bigeyes
> 
> Zitat:
> Zitat von *sundangler*
> ...




Hallo mig

Ho ho mein Bester,dann musst du Marco aber auch komplett zitieren und dir nicht das raussuchen was grade passt.

Hier kann man den Grundgedanken für diesen Trööt nochmal nachlesen.

*Ich habe mir mal gedacht ein Sammelthema für Räuchergrundlagen und Rezepte aufzumachen. 

Es kommt ja häufig vor, das viele Member Fragen zum Thema Räuchern haben, 

und dieser Thread soll dazu dienen was neues auszuprobieren. Schön wäre es wenn der eine oder andere dann auch mal sein neues Rezept verrät oder einmal berichtet wie sein Endprodukt geworden ist. Ich erlaube mir einfach vorweg, einige grundlegende Tips und Tricks zu nennen.*

Das grösste Problem an der Sache ist,dass die Leute die Suchfunktion überhaupt nicht nutzen wollen.

Darüber habe ich schon mal etwas geschrieben.

Für jeden Mist wird ein Thema aufgemacht.

Ich meine nicht dich,aber!!!

Gib mal Räucheröfen ein und belese dich zu den hier vorgestellten Modellen doch erst.

Ich meine die Modelle die von Boardies erfolgreich genutzt werden. da weisst du doch gleich das der oder der Ofen eine gute Wahl ist, weil er funktioniert.

Ich will und kann dir hier nichts vorschreiben,aber vielleicht mal zeigen, etwas tiefgründiger an die Sache rangehen.

Die Tatsache ,dass Leute hier ihre gemachten Erfahrungen und Tips reinschreiben,sollte von anderen insofern zum LESEN genutzt werden.

*Wozu macht denn sonst das geschriebene Wort einen Sinn!?!?!?*

Ps: Deine Frage bezüglich des Grasers,gehört hier definitiv rein.


Hallo moep

Endlich hat hier jemand mal richtig nachgedacht #6

Genauso machen wir das in diesem Trööt.

Alles reinkloppen was auch nur im entferntesten mit räuchern, zu tun haben könnte.

Welches Holz wann und wie anzünden,beim räuchern stehen oder liegen,wann sollte man welchen Fisch, wie und auf welchem Tisch essen...welche Hose dabei anhaben,oder doch lieber keine...

Solch ganzen Blödsinn hauen wir hier dann weiter rein.

Dann haben wir wenigstens NUR EINEN TRÖÖT

Zitat: ''Heißt ja shcließlich Räucherthread.'' 


Wer soll denn irgendwas wo finden ,wenn man die einzelnen Themen nicht voneinander trennt!?!?!

Marcos Trööt sollte ein *Sammelthema für Räuchergrundlagen und Rezepte*,sein.
* 
*Ist ja oben deutlich zu lesen,.......wenn ...ja wenn...lesen ...was war das???|kopfkrat
Weil die Leute einfach zu faul sind,sich belesen zu wollen.

Es wird erst garnicht in Betracht gezogen,mal die Suchfunktion nutzen zu wollen.


Ich hab mal was ganz verrücktes gemacht: da gibt es ne Spalte mit Namen  ''Suchfunktion''.....ja echt gibts wirklich.Da hab ich mal  ''Räucheröfen'' eingegeben.

Ich dachte ich spinne...da stand tatsächlich schon was. 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/search.php?searchid=11590324

Wenn Leute das nicht mal alleine hinkriegen,wie wollen die denn räuchern???

Mit nem Laptop daneben,falls man mal ne Frage hat!!!
 
Ein netter Boardie hat aus diesem einen Trööt schon mal ne PDF Datei mit allen Rezepten,die zusammenkamen,erstellt.

Ich glaube nicht das der gute Mann sich die Arbeit gemacht hätte ,jedes einzelne Rezept aus einem zugemüllten Trööt rauszupuhlen.

Egal,ich hab nur meine Gedanken dazu geäussert...


Viel Spass hier noch


----------



## Moerser83 (13. September 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Nabend, bevor ich mir die 170 Seiten durchlesen muss frage ich mal dreisst in die Runde ob mir jemand ein Rezept für ne Räucherlauge für Forellen und generelle laugen geben kann. 

Wer mir weiterhelfen kann kann mir ja ne PN schreiben. 

Danke schon mal


----------



## Tino (14. September 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



mig23 schrieb:


> |bigeyes zu faul zum lesen ?
> da geb ich dir recht, das ist wirklich dreißt !!!
> 
> :r wer brauch denn lauge, so´n quatsch !
> panier die fische einfach mit salz und pfeffer und zum räuchern nimmste dann alte eisenbahnschwellen ! :m




Natürlich zu faul zum lesen oder nicht kompetent genug...such dir was aus...oder warum will er sich denn die 170 Seiten durchlesen????????????????

Zitat:* Nabend, bevor ich mir die 170 Seiten durchlesen muss*...

Ich gab nur einen Hinweis, dass man die Suchfunktion auch mal nutzen könnte...wenn man es kann???

Die Suche dauerte ganze 0,07 sec. und da sind genug Vorschläge zum einlegen.

Da kann man sich auch gleich verschiedene Laugen ansehen und sich vielleicht 1-2 zum ausprobieren aussuchen.


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/search.php?searchid=11595419

Durchlesen muss er sich das ja schon selber,oder wer soll wissen welchen Geschmack er mag und welche Lake er dann machen möchte???

Das kann er ja dann auch hier fragen ,welche er denn nun nehmen soll,welche ihm denn schmecken könnte.

Manche können ja reingarnichts allein,wie man ja hier deutlichst lesen kann.

Hier ist auch was für dich mig, bevor du wirklich alte Bahnschwellen ankokelst.
Zuzutrauen ist es ja Leuten hier durchaus...woher sollen sie es denn besser wissen...

Suche dauerte wieder sagenhafte: 0,04 sec um dann dieses Thema zu öffnen und hier als Link reinzukopieren.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=210868&highlight=R%E4ucherholz


----------



## sundangler (14. September 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo Sportsfreunde

Ich bitte euch meinen/unseren Thread nicht zu zerlabbern.
*"Back to the Roots"* |wavey:

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Affenpapst (14. September 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ich warte heute auf einer Fischermarktaustellung, da haben sie auch geräuchert mit einen sogenannten schnellräucherofen, 
der typ der das gemacht hat, meinte er lege die forellen nur in salz ein, den geschmack bekommen sie durch die räucher mischung, hat von euch jemadn schon so schon mal gemacht?

wenn ja wie waren die Salzforellen?

für mich klingt das schon logisch weil man es ja beim normalen fleisch auch nur in salz einlegt aber beim fisch?

|bigeyes


----------



## sprogoe (14. September 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Du stellst Deine Frage hier den falschen Leuten.
Wir sind keine Geschäftemacher, die ihre Kohle mit dem geringsten Aufwand verdienen wollen.

*-Wir räuchern mit Leib und Seele und haben unsere Freude daran!-*

Im Übrigen hast Du bei einer Trockensalzung die dünnen Fleischstücke; wie Bauchlappen; sehr schnell übersalzen, während das dicke Rückenfleisch zu wenig gesalzen ist.

Laß´ solche Experimente lieber sein, ich glaube, alle hier, die das Räuchern ernsthaft betreiben, werden mir da Recht geben.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## sundangler (14. September 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Affenpapst schrieb:


> Ich warte heute auf einer Fischermarktaustellung, da haben sie auch geräuchert mit einen sogenannten schnellräucherofen,
> der typ der das gemacht hat, meinte er lege die forellen nur in salz ein, den geschmack bekommen sie durch die räucher mischung, hat von euch jemadn schon so schon mal gemacht?
> 
> wenn ja wie waren die Salzforellen?
> ...



Ja na klar das klappt auch. Viele Salzen nur ihre Fische trocken und verwenden verschiedene Hölzer zum räuchern!


----------



## leopard_afrika (14. September 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2707552&postcount=3
schau mal, was ich u.a. dort geschrieben habe


----------



## Moerser83 (14. September 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



mig23 schrieb:


> #q hilft er ihm auch noch und belohnt ihn für seine dreißtigkeit !?!
> wer so frech und faul ist, der kann seine fische ruhig mit in teer gekochten bahnschwellen räuchern !!!


 
Was war daran frech?! dreißt ja...

Ihr werdet doch hier frech und euch geht dabei noch wahrscheinlich einer ab..., anscheinend habt ihr zu Hause nichts zu melden und macht hier einen auf "DICKEN"#r

Anders kann ich mir das nicht erklären, zum Glück gibts auch noch andere User hier die weitaus freundlicher und umgänglicher sind wie Ihr 2 .....!

Lächerlich, mehr sage ich dazu nicht mehr...


----------



## Tino (14. September 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ach Moerser

...mig 23 meint das ironisch mir gegenüber.

Das heisst: der ist auf deiner Seite...

             ...nicht auf meiner!!!

Wo bitte,war ich frech???

...auch völlig Latte...

Ich würde mich gerne weiter mit euch beiden Spassvögel geistig duellieren,aber wie ich deutlichst sehe seid ihr unbewaffnet!!!


----------



## leopard_afrika (14. September 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

@ moerser,
vlt. überlegst du noch mal genau, wie du dich ausdrückst. viele von uns machen sich die mühe, mit tipps und tricks anfängern zu helfen genau sowie fortgeschrittenen bei neuen erfahrungen zu helfen und uns selbst auch hilfe zu holen.
dann ist es schon frustig, immer wieder das selbe schreiben zu müssen, nur weil manche nicht mit einer suchfunktion umgehen können oder eben wie du "zu faul sind". und sorry, vlt. sollten wir vielschreiber einfach auch mal "zu faul sein", leuten wie dir überhaupt zu antworten!?


----------



## ostseethaler (14. September 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Endlich hatts der Leopard erkannt. 
Solchen Usern , die zu faul sind hier zu lesen oder event. zu dumm sind die Suchfunktion richtig einzusetzen, sollte man nicht helfen!! So halte ich es.

So läufts zumindest in anderen Boards.... wer nicht lesen will oder keine Zeit hat... bekommt auch keine Antwort!!! So einfach gehts.
Wenn derjenige denn unbedingt räuchern will, dann bleibt ihm nix anders übrig als sich einzulesen. 
In anderen Boards (da geht aber nicht ums angeln und ums räuchern, da gehts um komplexere Themen) sind die Mods rigeros. Dieser Trööt hier, wo Rezepte und dergleichen rein sollen, da wär jeder andere Beitrag gelöscht bzw verschoben wurden. Ansonsten ist die Übersichtlichkeit und das Verständnis einer jeden Rubrik hinnüber.
Setzt natürlich eine gewaltige Modarbeit vorraus, die eventuell auch nicht überall zu leisten ist. Spielt schon viel Herzblut mit rein, in Zeiten wo dergleichen knapp ist. Läuft ja auch alles unentgeldlich ab und in der Freizeit. Also siehts in dem einen Board so aus und im nächste etwas anders. Ich würd sagen.... da kann man mit leben.
In diesem Sinne

Gruß vom Ostseethaler

PS: Nicht nur das Anglerboard hat diese Problematik mit nicht genutzter Suchfunk. , das haben auch die oben erwähnten "anderen Foren".


----------



## Tino (14. September 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ich werde auch nicht mehr auf dumme Fragen antworten,fertig. Ich wollte auch nur drauf hinweisen,dass man selber das Forum nützen kann. Nur sind manche Menschen auch dermaßen beratungsresistent,dass es dann "Perlen vor die Säue" wären,diesen noch ihre Faulheit zu unterstützen.


----------



## Moerser83 (14. September 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

@Leopard
Hab ja auch nichts gegen die Leute gesagt die hier viel schreiben und auch Hilfreiches dabei...
Aber es gibt eben auch hier wie auch in anderen Foren User die hinter ihren Monitoren sowas von Stark sind und meinen sie sind die größten und besten. 

JA ich war gestern zu "FAUL" die Suche zu benutzen was ich aber auch schrieb, ich lese hier jeden Tag mehre Threads aufmerksam mit und bin auch nicht zu "DUMM" wie mich hier einige betiteln die Suchfunktion zu benutzen. 

und @Ostseethaler
was meldest du dich eigentlich mit Sinnlosen Zeugs zu Wort, wenn ich eventuell dumm bin wie du meinst bist du eventuell nur ein Mitläufer der überall sein Senf dazu geben muss. 
Aber ist mir egal.

@Tino
Ich hab einige deiner Äusserungen negativ aufgenommen, wenns nicht so gemeint sein sollte tuts mir Leid es dir vorgeworfen zu haben.

So war jetzt genug Offtopic hier und werd in Zukunft nur noch die Suche nutzen und wenn ich mal fragen haben sollte frag ich besser per Pn als wie an den Pranger gestellt zu werden wie hier zb. 

In dem Sinne schönen Abend noch...


----------



## Tino (14. September 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo moerser

Ich verstehe nicht, warum du meine Sachen negativ verstanden haben kannst.

Ich habe dir ganz normal eine andere Sichtweise aufzeigen wollen,wie man zu seinen Antworten kommen kann. 

Wenn dann gleich gegen einen geschossen wird,kann auch verbal zurückgeschossen werden.

Schwamm drüber...#h

Sicher ist es mühsam, sich da durchzulesen,da ja jeder Trööt zugemüllt ist, weil die Leute nicht bei der eigentlichen Sache bleiben.

Das wirst du auch noch merken und dich insgeheim vielleicht dann drüber aufregen|supergri

Aber durch meine reinkopierten Links sollte man nur einen Denkanstoss bekommen, wie man es auch anders machen kann.

Ich kam vor ein paar Jahren auf die Idee kalträuchern zu wollen.
Da hab ich mich wirklich 2-3 Wochen im Internet intensiv dazu belesen,weil ich es wollte, und es hat auf Anhieb geklappt.

In einigen Dingen muss man nun mal Zeit und Muße investieren, damit sich der Erfolg auch einstellt.

Wenn man dann keine Einsicht oder ironisches Gelaber entgegen geworfen bekommt ,reagiert man schon mal angepisst.

Einige Trööts dürfen einfach nicht zugemüllt werden,da sie für alle hier im Forum einfach zu wertvoll geworden sind.

Belese dich über Öfen die hier erfolgreich vorgestellt wurden und dann entscheide. 

Dann wurde dir doch gleich die größte Entscheidung im Vorfeld abgenommen: Taugt der was!!!

Ich hoffe du findest einen Ofen der zu dir und deinem räuchern passt und das du dann auch was berichtest.

Denn davon haben dann alle was, die das lesen wollen.


----------



## mig23 (15. September 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Moerser83 schrieb:


> werd in Zukunft nur noch die Suche nutzen und wenn ich mal fragen haben sollte frag ich besser per Pn als wie an den Pranger gestellt zu werden wie hier zb.


 
wenn man die suchfunktion nutzt und dann *anständig nachfrägt, *dann wird man auch nicht auf die schippe genommen !


----------



## sprogoe (15. September 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

also,
ehrlich gesagt, habe ich jetzt genug von dem ganzen Hick Hack, ich gehe jetzt holzhacken, für´s nächste räuchern.#h

Der Räuchergeist möge Euch segnen, Siggi


----------



## Tino (15. September 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

*Zitat von Moerser83 					

* 
_*werd in Zukunft nur noch die Suche  nutzen und wenn ich mal fragen haben sollte frag ich besser per Pn als  wie an den Pranger gestellt zu werden wie hier zb.*

Hallo Moerser

Wenn ich sowas wieder höre:Ihr wollt mir nicht helfen,dann seid ihr ja böse!!!

Helfen auf jeden Fall,wenn Hilfe angebracht und nötig ist!!!

Faulheit unterstützen NEIN!!!

"Deine Nase kannst du alleine putzen,so klein bist du nicht mehr"

Versuch mal über den Tellerrand drüberzuschauen und nicht gleich in die Opferrolle zu schlüpfen.

*Es stellt dich hier niemand an den Pranger!!!*

 Du solltest auch nicht so viel reininterpretieren,nur weil andere mit deiner Art dieses Forum nutzen zu wollen, nicht einverstanden sind.
Den eigenen Kopf benutzen, bevor man andere nutzen möchte.

Mehr wurde dir hier nicht nahegelegt,zumindest von mir.


_


----------



## Coasthunter (15. September 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Moin Moin
Bin gerade mit dem Räuchern fertig geworden. Die Aale haben eine tolle Färbung und riechen verdammt lecker. Schade, das ich hier per IPad keine Fotos einstellen kann. #d 
Ich habe die Aale dieses mal über Nacht in einer Laake aus Kräutern der Provence schwimmen lassen und bin echt gespannt, ob es meinen Gästen auffallen wird, das ich dieses mal anders gewürzt habe. Ich werde dann berichten. 
Allen Räucherfans ein entspanntes Wochenende #h


----------



## mig23 (15. September 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

so... hab heute einen graser, zwei hechte und acht regenbogener eingelegt ! 15 l wasser, 1000 g salz, eine hand voll pimentkörner, verschiedene kräuter, senf- und pfefferkörner, lorbeerblätter, wacholderbeeren und edelsüßen paprika und noch etwas chilli ! 



morgen schühr ich den ofen an und berichte dann mehr !


----------



## mig23 (16. September 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

heute früh hab ich den ofen aufgestellt und warmlaufen lassen !
in der zwischenzeit nahm ich die fische aus der lauge und hab sie abgewaschen !
bis dahin war der ofen warm genug und die fische kammen zum trocknen rein !


als sie trocken waren schloss ich den ofen und es wurde bei 90-95°c gegart !
nach 30 min. legte ich ein paar scheite buchen-, erlen- und kirschholz nach und leitete den räucherprozess ein !


ca. eine stunde später ließ der qualm langsam nach und ich holte die forellen heraus !


in der zeit in der ich wartete bis die fische fertig waren hackte ich ein wenig holz für´s nächste mal !




für so einen sack holz zahle ich im benachbarten tschechien zwei euro und habe die wahl zwischen erle und buche !


----------



## mig23 (16. September 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

ich machte noch einen zweiten räuchergang mit meinem graser und zwei hechten, die ich aber 45 min garte und zwei stunden im rauch hängen ließ !


und hier noch das kirschholz das ich vom nachbarn für eine geräucherte forelle abgegriffen hab, als es ihm bei einem sturm seinen kirschbaum umgeschmissen hat !


----------



## sprogoe (17. September 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo mig,

nun erzähl; wie schmeckt so´n geräucherter "Rasenmäher"?

Will ja nicht lästern, aber Dein Kirschholz sieht eher aus, wie bei uns die Zahnstocher.
Verwendest Du die "Stöckchen" denn mit Rinde?
Bei dem Durchmesser ist ein Entfernen der Rinde wohl ein wenig schwierig, aber besser iss dat.  

Gruß Siggi


----------



## mig23 (17. September 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

der graser schmeckte vorzüglich (auch mit haut) und braucht sich hinter den forellen nicht zu verstecken !
die hechte waren nicht so toll, einfach zu trocken !
von dem kirschzweigen kommt ja nur ´ne hand voll pro räuchergang dazu und die paar stängel sind schnell abgefieselt !


----------



## ostseethaler (17. September 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hab am Freitag auch wieder mal meinen Ofen angeheizt.
Hatte mir vor einer Woche 4,5kg Schweinerücken geholt.
Nach Tinos Rezept eine Woche nass gepökelt, vorher mit ner Lakespritze noch den Sud injeziert. 
Ich hatte ja immer im inneren Kern des Schinkens (sowohl heiß als auch kalt geräuchert, 3/4 Wochen trocken gepökelt) graue Stellen, weil das Pökelsalz nicht ganz durchgezogen ist.
Dies ist nun vorbei, 1 Woche nass und vorher mit der Spritze...1A Erfolg. Alles schön rosa rot.
3,5 Stunden im Ofen bei 100-120°C,  2x ordentlich Späne drauf und fertig war er.

Gruß vom Ostseethaler


----------



## mig23 (17. September 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

@ostseethaler
da läuft mir gleich wieder das wasser im mund zusammen !
schaut echt lecker aus !
an´s fleischräuchern hab ich mich bis jetzt noch nicht getraut, will´s aber demnächst auch mal versuchen !

muß man unbedingt pökelsalz zum salzen nehmen, oder geht normales auch ?


----------



## feuerlibelle (18. September 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Dann will ich auch mal!

Ich habe mal Ribs gemacht. Das ganze über Nacht eingelegt in einer Marinade aus pürrierten Tomaten, Thymian, Oregano, Majoran, 50/50 Bier - Apelsaft, Brauner Zucker und Honig, ein wenig Ketchup und Barbecue Sauce, so wie Chillie.

Während des Räucherns die Sauce eingekocht und ab eine Std. vor Schluss dich bestrichen, daher auch die dunkle Farbe.

Das ganze bei 110 Grad 5 1/2 Std schön schmurgeln lassen. Ein wahrer Genuss! So was von saftig, das glaubt man kaum.

Gruß Marco


----------



## ostseethaler (18. September 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

@mig23
Pökelsalz ist eine Mischung aus ca 99,6% Kochsalz und ca 0,4% Natriumnitrit. die Bildung von Mikroorganismen wird durch das Pökelsalz stark gehemmt, darüber hinaus verbessert es auch den Geschmack.
In einem komplizierten biochemischen Prozess entsteht Salpetersäure. Der Abbau dieser Säure wiederum führt zur Stickoxidbildung. Wenn sich Stickoxid mit dem roten Fleischfarbstoff (Myoglobin) zu Nitrosomyoglobin verbindet, wird er kochbeständig. Diesen chem. Vorgang nennt man Umrötung:  Ungepöckeltes Fleisch wird bei der weitern Verarbeitung (Kochen, Räuchern usw) grau, gepökeltes bleibt rot bis rosa.

Fazit: nimm besser Pökelsalz wenn du die Farbe rot rosa haben möchtest, sieht appetitlicher aus
Der Osmosevorgang (also das eindringen des Salzes ins Räuchergut) ist bei Kochsalz der selbe, nur die Umrötung fehlt dann anschließend.

Gruß vom Ostseethaler

PS: warum heißt du mig 23???
Hatts mit rus. Flugzeugen zu tun? Da war ich auch mal dran zur damaligen Zeit.


----------



## Tino (18. September 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



ostseethaler schrieb:


> Hab am Freitag auch wieder mal meinen Ofen angeheizt.
> Hatte mir vor einer Woche 4,5kg Schweinerücken geholt.
> Nach Tinos Rezept eine Woche nass gepökelt, vorher mit ner Lakespritze noch den Sud injeziert.
> Ich hatte ja immer im inneren Kern des Schinkens (sowohl heiß als auch kalt geräuchert, 3/4 Wochen trocken gepökelt) graue Stellen, weil das Pökelsalz nicht ganz durchgezogen ist.
> ...



Sehr schön Ostseethaler,dass soll auch andere ermutigen so etwas nachzumachen.


----------



## mig23 (18. September 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



ostseethaler schrieb:


> warum heißt du mig 23???
> Hatts mit rus. Flugzeugen zu tun? Da war ich auch mal dran zur damaligen Zeit.


 
#c mir ist nichts besseres eingefallen !
mit den flugzeugen habe und hatte ich nix zu tun, bei uns gab´s nur tornados !

danke für deine erklärung, war sehr aufschlussreich !!!

@feuerlibelle
deine sachen sehen auch sehr lecker aus ! 
oh mann, ihr macht mich immer neugieriger auf´s fleischräuchern !


----------



## ostseethaler (18. September 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

@ mig23, einfach mal probieren mit Fleisch. Lad dir aus diesem Trööt mal die pdf Datei runter, die ein User mal gemacht hat (frag mich aber nicht auf welcher Seite das war)...da sind sehr viele Rezepte und Anleitungen zusammen getragen, die hier mal in einzelnen Beiträgen gepostet wurden.
So hab ichs auch gemacht. Dann holst du dir aus der Metro einen Strang Schweinerücken, teilst den in 3 gleiche Teile und legst sie ein.

Schon haste den Anfang gemacht.

@mig23... hier :http://jbg37.de/html/mig-23bn.html
dachte da stammt der Name her..... hab ich mal geschraubt dran.

Gruß Ostseethaler


----------



## mig23 (18. September 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



ostseethaler schrieb:


> @mig23... hier :http://jbg37.de/html/mig-23bn.html
> dachte da stammt der Name her..... hab ich mal geschraubt dran.


 
der name stammt schon da her, kenne die dinger aber nur vom tv her ! aber, interesante seite ! 
wohne in der nähe von einem amistützpunkt und kenne eher f16 und tornados ! da steht sogar noch ein starfighter, aber nur zum ankucken !

fleisch ist bei mir kein problem ! mein vermieter ist metzger, von dem bekomme ich immer `ne halbe sau zum günstigen preis, die ich mir in die kühltruhe packe ! auch wurstdarm und rollbratennetz bekomme ich, möglicherweise sogar gratis !


----------



## kaipiranja (19. September 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



mig23 schrieb:


> @ostseethaler
> da läuft mir gleich wieder das wasser im mund zusammen !
> schaut echt lecker aus !
> an´s fleischräuchern hab ich mich bis jetzt noch nicht getraut, will´s aber demnächst auch mal versuchen !
> ...




...es geht auch ohne Pökelsalz, allerdings ist dann extreme Reinheit gefragt - was natürlich auch mit Pökelsalz best möglich ein zu halten ist. Wenn du neu in der Fleischliga bist würde ich aber erstmal die Finger davon lassen...

Ich benutze, aufgrund der antibakteriellen   Eigenschaften(Rötung und "Geschmacksverbesserung" sind für mich kein Grund es zu verwenden), selber auch Pökelsalz - obwohl ich gerne darauf verzichten würde.

Gruß, Kai


----------



## mig23 (19. September 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



ostseethaler schrieb:


> Lad dir aus diesem Trööt mal die pdf Datei runter, die ein User mal gemacht hat (frag mich aber nicht auf welcher Seite das war)


 
|kopfkrat kann mir mal jemand sagen wo diese pdf-datei sien soll ? #c 
in diesem ganzen thead ist nur eine einzige pdf-datei und die handelt über eine bauanleitung für eine sparbrandvorrichtzng !;+


----------



## sprogoe (19. September 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

mig,

schau auf Seite 95, Beitrag 947 + 948.

Wie man die Datei auspackt, weiß ich nicht mehr, habe es damals mit fremder Hilfe geschafft und auch ausgedruckt.


Gruß Siggi


----------



## mig23 (19. September 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

*herzlichen dank siggi !!!*


----------



## Moerser83 (19. September 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



sprogoe schrieb:


> mig,
> 
> schau auf Seite 95, Beitrag 947 + 948.
> 
> ...


 
Die Dateien hatte ich auch gefunden, aber wusste nicht ob es die sind weil ich die nicht öffnen konnte.|kopfkrat


----------



## mig23 (20. September 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Moerser83 schrieb:


> Die Dateien hatte ich auch gefunden, aber wusste nicht ob es die sind weil ich die nicht öffnen konnte.|kopfkrat


  da geht´s dir wie mir, mein adobereader kennt die dateien nicht ! ;+


----------



## Manne83 (20. September 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

es ist eine winrar datei die man entpacken muß
http://www.chip.de/downloads/WinRAR-32-Bit_12994655.html
das installieren und dann könnt ihr es entpacken


----------



## kaipiranja (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

...schon jemand was am Start!? Bei mir gehen morgen Entenbrustfilets in die Pökelung #g

Gruß, Kai


----------



## sundangler (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Nein noch nicht. Ich werde mit Schinken und Karreespeck anfangen!


----------



## Moerser83 (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Bin einer der keine langen Texte schreibt, aber Bilder sagen ja mehr wie tausend Worte...
http://*ih.us/a/img222/9931/13102012210.th.jpg
http://*ih.us/a/img204/4483/13102012211.th.jpg
http://*ih.us/a/img801/3700/13102012212.th.jpg

Muss dazu sagen es war mein erster Räuchergang und das mit einem Tischräucherofen.:vik:


----------



## mig23 (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

na, das schaut doch lecker aus !


----------



## Moerser83 (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Das war es auch...
4 weitere die auch kosten durften fanden sie auch sehr lecker, nur beim nächsten mal verzichte ich auf Paprika.


----------



## Gerd II (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Der Sonntag ist gerettet.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## sprogoe (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Gerd II schrieb:


> Der Sonntag ist gerettet.
> 
> 
> sagte der Hund uuuuund schwupp......


----------



## leopard_afrika (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

@moerser
paprika als frucht wird beim braten, schmoren... süßlich, zu hohe temps führen aber schnell zum verbrennen, dann wirds iwann bitter. und da paprikapulver erfahrungsgemäß nicht so feucht ist wie die frucht, neigts eben eher zum verbrennen. ;-)

@gerd
schöner wachhund. hält er die nachbarn auch von der räucherware zurück oder wedelt er dann nur freundlich mit dem schwanz?


----------



## Gerd II (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo Siggi,
der ist anständig erzogen. Und er soll ja nur aufpassen ,das Du Deine Finger nicht ins Spiel bringst#q.
Ansonsten Lachs verachtet auch er nicht.

Hallo Dirk ,manchmal glaube ich der lädt eher noch Räuchergäste ein ,ehe er sie vergrämt.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Moerser83 (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ja das mit dem Paprika wurde mir empfohlen, ist aber nicht mein Ding.
Mal ne Frage an Leute die Erfahrungen mit dem TR haben.
Wie rum legt ihr Filetstücke mit Haut in den Ofen?
Ich hatte sie mit der Haut nach unten sie haben sich nach oben gewolbt und somit hat sich Flüssigleit oben drauf gesammelt und konnte nicht weg, dann habe ich sie umgedreht und noch mal 5 Minuten auf die Flamme gestellt und dann sahen die auch besser aus.

Aber für das erste mal bin ich vollkommen zufrieden...


----------



## kaipiranja (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Moerser83 schrieb:


> Bin einer der keine langen Texte schreibt, aber Bilder sagen ja mehr wie tausend Worte...
> http://*ih.us/a/img222/9931/13102012210.th.jpg
> http://*ih.us/a/img204/4483/13102012211.th.jpg
> http://*ih.us/a/img801/3700/13102012212.th.jpg
> ...




Hallo,

kleinen Tip zum Start: In Bezug auf Gewürze gilt beim Räuchern "weniger ist mehr". Versuche es Anfangs mal einfach nur mit Salz...

Gruß, Kai


----------



## Moerser83 (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



kaipiranja schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kleinen Tip zum Start: In Bezug auf Gewürze gilt beim Räuchern "weniger ist mehr". Versuche es Anfangs mal einfach nur mit Salz...
> 
> Gruß, Kai


 
Nur Salz, komplett ohne Räucherlake?|kopfkrat

Wie schon gesagt werde ich beim nächsten mal erstmal die Einlegezeit verkürzen und Paprika weglassen.:m


----------



## leopard_afrika (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

auch das "trockensalzen" ginge ja, aber kai meinte eine lake aus lediglich salz und wasser, jedweden schnickschnack mit anderen gewürzen einfach da raus lassen, das mache ich bei manchen fischen auch so. (aal, karpfen, schlei, makrele (im ganzen) )


----------



## kaipiranja (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Moerser83 schrieb:


> Nur Salz, komplett ohne Räucherlake?|kopfkrat
> 
> Wie schon gesagt werde ich beim nächsten mal erstmal die Einlegezeit verkürzen und Paprika weglassen.:m



wie leopard_afrika schon schrieb:

...jup, nur Salz. Meine Räucherlake besteht nur aus Salz und Wasser. Für bestimmte Fische gebe ich dann andere Gewürze zu - diese kann ich aber an (weniger als) einer Hand abzählen: Wachholder, Pfeffer, Senfkorn...

Diese Gewürze sind nicht dominant und werden schon seit eh und jeh beim Räuchern verwendet weil sie einfach passen und den Geschmack unterstützen.


Gruß, Kai


----------



## Moerser83 (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Meine letzte Lake bestand aus Salz, Lorbeerblätter, Wacholderbeeren, Pfefferkörner, Thymian und Rosmarin. 
Vorm Räuchern hatte ich dann noch Paprika drauf gemacht. 

Ist doch eine gängige Lake oder nicht?
Ausser Paprika jetzt.


----------



## leopard_afrika (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

yupp, gängig, thymian und rosmarin sind aber reine geschmackssache.


----------



## mig23 (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

hab heut wieder mal den ofen angeheizt und ein paar forellen, barsche und brassen veredelt !


----------



## Eckbachangler (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Brassen muss ich auch mal ausprobieren, die sollen geräuchert sau lecker sein, sehen toll aus.


----------



## Theo (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Moin Männers,

freue mich riesig auf meine zweite "Kalträuchersaison".... :vik:

In der ersten Runde hatte ich ja von Tino und vom Sundangler einige Teile nachgeräuchert, wie z.Bsp. den nordischen Kräuternacken, welcher diesmal wieder auf dem Plan steht, der die das Pastrami und einige andere Superteile.
Die Hähnchenbrüste sind durchs Raster gefallen, Geschmacklich nicht so meine Richtung.

Ich bin letztes Wochenende aus einem 3 wöchigen Urlaub aus Norge zurückgekerht mit einigen ganzen Fischen (Wittling, Lumb, Leng) welche ich mal in den Rauch hängen möchte, darunter ein Erstfang, ein Stöcker bekannt auch als Bastardmakrele, mal sehen was daraus wird.

Kurz vor Weihnachten werde ich auch einige Seiten Lachs veredeln und sie dann unterm Tannebaum "verschlingen" :q


@Moerser83

Ersteinmal herzlich Willkommen hier bei den Freunden der guten Rauches!
Vielleicht solltest Du Dir mal die Zeit nehmen und den ganzen Trööt durchlesen, kostet zwar etwas Zeit, aber es lohnt sich und zeugt von etwas Respekt den Leuten hier gegenüber die sich die Mühe gemacht haben Ihre Erfahrungen hier mit allen zu teilen.

Hier mein erster Beitrag dazu : http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3504870&postcount=1287


Gruss


----------



## sprogoe (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

hier könnt ihr mal "echt lecker geräucherte Forellen" sehen.

Der Anbieter ist sicher kein Boardmitglied.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Raucherofen-zum-Fische-rauchern-TOP-Angelsport-/300801509572?pt=DE_Sport_Angelsport_R%C3%A4uchern&hash=item46092ac8c4

Gruß Siggi


----------



## LOCHI (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



sprogoe schrieb:


> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Raucherofen-zum-Fische-rauchern-TOP-Angelsport-/300801509572?pt=DE_Sport_Angelsport_R%C3%A4uchern&hash=item46092ac8c4



Pfui deivel! Wat´n Schwein...


----------



## dieteraalland (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



sprogoe schrieb:


> hier könnt ihr mal "echt lecker geräucherte Forellen" sehen.
> 
> Der Anbieter ist sicher kein Boardmitglied.
> 
> ...


 
da gehört schon mut zu , alle achtung


----------



## Theo (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



sprogoe schrieb:


> hier könnt ihr mal "echt lecker geräucherte Forellen" sehen.
> 
> Der Anbieter ist sicher kein Boardmitglied.
> 
> ...



Man oh Man, sieht ja aus wie Fischmumien, Pfui |bigeyes


----------



## mig23 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



sprogoe schrieb:


> hier könnt ihr mal "echt lecker geräucherte Forellen" sehen.
> 
> Der Anbieter ist sicher kein Boardmitglied.
> 
> ...


 
|uhoh:junger vadder, was hat der mit den fischen gemacht, sind die etwa schon verdaut ?#d


----------



## sprogoe (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

fand ich auch echt krass, vor allem der Satz:

"der Ofen funktioniert gut, wie man auf den Bildern vorher/nachher sehen kann".

Vielleicht funktioniert der Ofen ja wirklich gut, wenn er von jemand anderem bedient wird, aber mit solchen "Ergebnisfotos" werden die Gebote wohl eher ausbleiben. 

ich tippe mal; 180 Grad über Steinkohle

Gruß Siggi


----------



## aal60 (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Wahrscheinlich gab es keine Gebrauchsanweisung.

Und doppelt so hohe Temperatur gibt eine Reduzierung der Garzeit. 
Ob er den Ofen los wird? Auch das Bewertungsprofil ist sehr fragwürdig? --- 89,5%

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## hulk40 (5. November 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo an alle Raücherfreunde

Habe meine Ersten Kaltraüchergänge für dieses Jahr begonnen bzw. abgeschlossen.
Es wahren 4x Schweinslenden und 3x Schweinekamm bzw. Nacken.Sieht alles soweit ganz gut aus, jetzt müssen sie nur noch Abhängen. Ich hoffe sie schmecken auch so gut wie sie riechen und aussehen.
Hier ein paar Fotos vom Anfang bis zum Ende.


                                                     MfG Micha#h


----------



## Tino (5. November 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Sieht gut aus #6und mach mal Bilder vom Anschnitt bitte.


----------



## sundangler (5. November 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Nun beginnt wieder die kalte Jahreszeit und damit auch die Wurst und  Schinkenherstellung. Angefangen habe ich gestern mit 2 Nackenschinken  von je ca. 1,2kg. Das Fleisch wurde mit der Gewürzmischung kräftig  eingerieben und massiert. Nun sollen sie im Kühlschrank ca 10 Tage in  der Lake ruhen. Danach werden sie für 12 Stunden gewässert und 3 Tage im  Schuppen zum trocknen aufgehängt. Anschließend habe ich vor sie 3-4 mal  a 10 Stunden kaltzuräuchern. Bilder vom Endresultat werden folgen!
 Zutaten für die 1,2kg Nacken


55g NPS
4gr schwarzer Pfeffer
3gr Koriander
2gr Knoblauch
1 Lorbeerblatt gehackt
5gr Traubenzucker
ca 1gr Ascorbat
ca 5gr Rosa Beeren
2gr Senfkörner


----------



## LOCHI (5. November 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

@sundangler
Perfekt! Genau nach einem solchen Rezept wollte ich hier fragen da ich ja nun auch ein Lava hab. Natürlich leg ich auch wieder im Tontopf ein aber genau das wollte ich testen!
Die Gewürzmischung werd ich wohl so machen wie sonst aber meine frage wenn´s für euch auch blöde klingt.. Wozu das "Ascorbat" und woher bekomm ich das? Apotheke?
mfg...


----------



## sundangler (5. November 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Natriumascorbat beschleunigt die Umrötung des Fleisches und baut das restliche Nitrit ab. Ascorbinsäure reagiert dagegen mit Nitrit sehr schnell, darum wird für Nass- und Trockenpökeln das nicht verwendet. Außer wenn du Brühwürste machen willst denn dann ist es okay.
Ich arbeite damit schon sehr lange und habe damit sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Natriumascorbat bekommst wie auch Ascorbinsäure in jeder Apotheke. Bei Natriumascorbat kann es sein das sie es bestellen müssen. Ich hab Glück. Meine Frau arbeitet in der Apotheke. :vik:


----------



## mig23 (5. November 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Rosa Beeren ? Was ist das, roter Pfeffer ?


----------



## sundangler (6. November 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hier und hier werden sie geholfen :m


----------



## mig23 (6. November 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



sundangler schrieb:


> Hier und hier werden sie geholfen :m


 
Aha, wieder was dazugelernt !
*DANKE !!!*


----------



## kaipiranja (7. November 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



mig23 schrieb:


> Rosa Beeren ? Was ist das, roter Pfeffer ?




wahrscheinlich brasilianischer Pfeffer....


----------



## sundangler (7. November 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

lol...


----------



## kaipiranja (12. November 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

...ich bin so BLIND!!! sundangler hatte es ja schon geschrieben 


Ich hab dazu aber noch eine Frage - kann man es geschmacklich mit dem "normalen" roten Pfeffer vergleichen !?


----------



## sundangler (12. November 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Das weiß ich nicht. Kann ich dir leider nicht sagen. Die Rosa Beeren bekommst du aber beim gut sortierten Supermarkt. ( Real, Famila, Edeka etc.)


----------



## sprogoe (12. November 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ich hab dazu aber noch eine Frage - kann man es geschmacklich mit dem "normalen" roten Pfeffer vergleichen !?[/QUOTE]


nee
ist überhaupt nicht scharf und schmeckt ähnlich wie Wacholder, ist nur um einiges teurer.
Daher ist meine Meinung:
kann man auch weglassen, wenn so wie so schon Wacholder verwendet wird.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Tino (12. November 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo

Zitat:*Die Früchte dieser brasilianischen Gewürzpflanze  werden unter der Bezeichnung „Rosa Pfeffer“, „Rosé Pfeffer“ oder „Rosa  Beeren“ als Gewürz verwendet, sie sind jedoch kein echter Pfeffer,  sondern werden buntem Pfeffer (schwarz, weiß und grün) aus optischen  Gründen anstelle des verderblichen roten Pfeffers beigemischt. Sie sind  von mild aromatischem Geschmack. Die Früchte werden gerne als Weihnachtsschmuck verwendet, darauf beruht auch der Zweitname „Weihnachtsbeere“.*



Ich habe bei meinen ersten Projekten diese Rosa Beeren verwendet und mir gefallen sie.

Mit Wacholder zu vergleichen kommt davon, wenn man nur diese Plürre trinkt,Siggi,dass du Kölsch nennst.:q|rolleyes#h

Weit ab, um auch nur im entferntesten mit Wacholder im Einklang gebracht werden zu können.


Probier es aus ,dann weißt du ob es was für dich ist.


----------



## sprogoe (12. November 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

hey Tino,

wie bist Du denn drauf, die Dinger in den Weihnachstbaum zu hängen?

Und gib es doch endlich zu; Du würdest zu gerne mal ein echt lecker Kölsch trinken, weißt aber nicht dran zu kommen,
kein Wunder, wenn man sich ständig in Ländern rumtreibt, wo auf öffentliches Biertrinken noch die Prügelstrafe steht.:m

Ich habe die "Rosa Beeren" nochmal probiert; Geschmack wie Wacholder und kein bischen wie Pfeffer.
Im Bunten Pfeffer sind tatsächlich diese "Beeren" (ich glaube eher, es sind Früchte oder Blüten, da man sie zwischen den Fingern ganz leicht zerbröseln kann) beigemischt und haben da auch ein ganz dezenten pfeffrigen Geschmack, (was meiner Meinung nach warscheinlich nur aus der Mischung kommt), aber ansonsten schmecken auch die nach Wacholder.

Damit Du siehst, daß wir tatsächlich vom gleichen Produkt reden, hänge ich noch ein Foto "meiner" Rosa Beeren an.

Also Leute, kauft Euch alle Rosa Beeren, probiert sie und postet mal, wonach sie Eurer Meinung schmecken.

schöne Grüße und ein herzliches "Prösterchen" (habe mir gerade noch ein Kölsch genehmigt)
wünscht Siggi


----------



## sprogoe (12. November 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

jetzt aber mal wieder etwas Ernsthaftigkeit:

es kommen die langen Winterabende und damit eigentlich eine gute Zeit, ein wenig zu basteln.
Vielleicht hat der eine oder andere vor, sich endlich mal an den Eigenbau eines Räucherofens zu wagen. 

Ich habe hierfür noch einige Eigenbau-Rauchabzugsrohre mit Drosselklappe anzubieten, die ich auf ebay eingestellt habe.

Wer Bedarf hat, kann da ja ein wenig mitsteigern und wie einige von Euch wissen, sind meine Eigenbauten optisch gesehen nicht so perfekt wie industriell hergestellte, dafür haben sie aber garantiert eine 100 %ige Funktion.

Nichts für Ungut, aber ein wenig Werbung in eigener Sache schadet ja nie.

Schaut mal hier:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/160921309356?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649

Gruß Siggi


----------



## sundangler (18. November 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

So meine Schinken sind das zweite mal im Rauch.
http://youtu.be/HMS1CFFLqgI


----------



## LOCHI (18. November 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hi Leute, hab ne Frage...
Wir wollten unsere letzten Forellen und Saiblinge für dieses Jahr Räuchern und eigentlich hat alles super geklappt.
Nur ein Haken hat die Sache, die Fische haben fast keine Farbe angenommen. Der Garvorgang hat super geklappt und die Fische sind perfekt durch und gut gewürzt aber es fehlt nicht nur Farbe sondern natürlich auch Geschmack! Was war diesmal Falsch? Holz und Verfahren kann ich ausschließen, Temp. und Wetter nicht. Hatten Nebel und es war sau kalt aber kann es daran liegen? Der Ofen hat geräuchert wie irre und das länger als sonst aber dass Ergebniss ist leider nicht so toll.
Was meint ihr? |kopfkrat|wavey:

p.S. die Fische waren auch perfekt trocken!


----------



## schmutzpuckel (18. November 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Könnte es sein, dass die Fische nicht ganz trocken waren ?
Du schreibst, dass es neblich und kalt war...Der Verdacht liegt sehr nahe.
Wenn die Fische feucht und nicht ganz trocken sind können Sie keine Farbe annehmen !


----------



## LOCHI (18. November 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Die waren trocken, sind erst nach draussen gekommen als der Ofen schon vorgeheizt war, dann reinhängen und loslegen!


----------



## aal60 (18. November 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Das Problem hatte ich auch schon bei so einer Wetterlage,wohl durch den Nebel bedingt und nicht ganz trockenen Fische wird kaum Rauch angenommen.Fische gar aber Raucharoma zu wenig... .

Also Fische im Ofen nachtrocknen, draußen an der Luft wird das nix. Die hat muss sich absolut pergamentartig anfühlen. 

Das klappt das nächste Mal wieder.


----------



## schmutzpuckel (18. November 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Oder mit Küchenrolle abtupfen und einhängen...


----------



## LOCHI (18. November 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Trocken waren sie, haben drin gehängt. Wie gesagt war ja nicht das erste mal. Kann mir das nur durch die Luftfeuchte erklären.


----------



## sundangler (18. November 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ich, ich persönlich denke das zuviel Zug im Ofen herrschte, wenn alle anderen Dinge, wie von dir beschrieben in Ordnung waren!


----------



## mig23 (18. November 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Grüß Euch !
 Wie ist es eigendlich mit  Fleisch das mit Pökelsalz behandelt wurde ? 
Kann man das auch heißräuchern, oder muß es kaltgeräuchert werden ?
Ich hab mal gehört, daß Nitritpökelsalz sich verändert wenn es zu stark erhitzt wird und dann krepseregend ist !
Stimmt das, weiß da wer bescheid ?


----------



## sundangler (18. November 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hast du schon mal ein Kasslerkotelett in der Pfanne lecker gebraten und genußvoll gegessen? Wenn ja dann kennst du die Antwort und wenn nein dann hast du was verpasst.


----------



## mig23 (18. November 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Kassler kommt bei mir in´s Sauerkraut und wird darinn langsam weichgeköchelt. is auch lecker !
 Aber, ick hör Dir schon trappsen, DANKE !
Dann, werde ich mein erstes Fleisch heißräuchern !
Zum Kalträuchern muß ich warten bis ich Urlaub hab !


----------



## LOCHI (18. November 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



sundangler schrieb:


> Ich, ich persönlich denke das zuviel Zug im Ofen herrschte, wenn alle anderen Dinge, wie von dir beschrieben in Ordnung waren!



Was heist das für dich? Wir hatten oben einen lappen drauf (nicht nass!) und
der Ofen hat geräuchert wie die Pest! Das soll heisen es hat an jeder Ritze den Qualm rausgedrückt! Es waren auch zwei Karpfen mit drin da war natürlich das selbe Schauspiel!

#c#c#c


----------



## LOCHI (18. November 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Das is der ofen, manche kennen ihn bestimmt...


----------



## sundangler (18. November 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Dann habe ich auch keinen Rat mehr. Was für ein Holz hast verwendet?


----------



## LOCHI (18. November 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Beim Garen war reine Buche im Spiel und beim Rauch meinte mein Kumpel es wäre ne Mischung aus Buche und Kirsche.

Ich zieh sonst immer das volle Buchenprogramm durch und kann mir trotzdem nicht vorstellen das es an bisschen Kirsche gelegen hamm soll???!!!


----------



## sundangler (18. November 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Die Holzwahl spielt wirklich eine große Rolle! war es Rotbuche oder Weißbuche? Du hast ja sonst alles richtig gemacht. Hast du noch Bilder von den Fischen?


----------



## LOCHI (18. November 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Weiße Buche!


----------



## sundangler (18. November 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

könnte muß aber nicht daran gelegen haben. Ich nehme nur Rotbuche. Solange sie geschmeckt haben ist doch alles gut. Beobachte einfach weiter und halt uns auf den laufenden!


----------



## LOCHI (18. November 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ich muß sagen das die Bilder nicht das wiedergeben was hierliegt!


Hab nur das schei§§ Handy hier... |wavey:


----------



## LOCHI (18. November 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



LOCHI schrieb:


> Ich muß sagen das die Bilder nicht das wiedergeben was hierliegt!
> 
> 
> Hab nur das schei§§ Handy hier... |wavey:


Damit meine ich das es noch schlechter ist als es ausschaut!


----------



## LOCHI (18. November 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ich kann es mir nur mit der Luftfeuchtiggkeit erklären...
Sonst gehts ja au...


----------



## Tino (19. November 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

So endlich wieder Internet in diesen Kackland.

*Der Ofen war zu feucht ! ! !*

Du musst den Ofen vorher gut durchwärmen,bevor du überhaupt mit dem garen und räuchern anfangen willst.

Bring ihn für ca. 10-15min auf 100-120° und lass den Ofen ohne Fisch gut durchheizen!!!

Die Rauchpartikel werden, in der im Ofen herrschenden hohen Luftfeuchtigkeit, sofort gebunden und das wars dann mit Farbe und Aroma.

Leicht feuchte Fische nehmen auch gut Farbe an. 
Ist mir selber passiert, weil alle gedrängelt haben und Hunger hatten.


----------



## Tino (19. November 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



mig23 schrieb:


> Grüß Euch !
> Wie ist es eigendlich mit  Fleisch das mit Pökelsalz behandelt wurde ?
> Kann man das auch heißräuchern, oder muß es kaltgeräuchert werden ?
> Ich hab mal gehört, daß Nitritpökelsalz sich verändert wenn es zu stark erhitzt wird und dann krepseregend ist !
> Stimmt das, weiß da wer bescheid ?




Guck dir das an und probier es aus. 
















Gepökelter Schweinenacken

Das ist der Oberkracher was aus nem Ofen kommen kann.

Ich und meine familie leben noch und essen es sehr gerne.


----------



## Stean01 (19. November 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Mensch Tino sieht das gut wie machst Du das?
Einfach Klasse#h


----------



## Tino (19. November 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Das Rezept und die Vorgehensweise habe ich hier alles zum nachlesen und nachmachen hier reingestellt.

Das alles ist ,glaube ich,auch in der PDF Sammlung Räuchern drin.


Ich habs schnell rausgesucht:

*Heissgeräucherter Schweinenacken*

Gewürzmischung für 2,5kg Nacken

62 gr. Pökelsalz

10 gr.Wacholderbeeren

8 gr. Kümmel

8 gr. schwarzen Pfeffer

5 gr. rosa Beeren

3 gr. Nelken

2 gr. rotes Chili-Pulver (scharf)

2 Knoblauchzehen

ca. 2 Esslöffel Honig


Alle Gewürze durch meine Mulinette gejagt und geschrotet.
Damit habe ich das Fleisch gut eingerieben und einmassiert.
Zum Schluss den fein gehackten Knoblauch und den Honig auf's Fleisch verteilen und ab in die Tüte und Luft abgesaugt.
*14 Tage Pökeldauer* danach 2 Tage trocknen

Den Nacken in den Ofen gehängt und ein Thermometer verpasst damit ich über die Kerntemperatur weiss wann er genug hat.
Das Fleischthermometer habe ich auf 68° eingestellt.

Eine Temperatur im Ofen um die 100°, bis du die Kerntemperatur erreicht hast. 
Das kann dann schon 4-5h dauern bis der fertig ist.

Dann packst du das Fleisch in Alufolie und lässt es warm 10-15min ruhen.

Essen und aufs Lob warten


----------



## holly08 (19. November 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hey Tino,
was hast denn da für Netze?|kopfkrat Halten die 100 Grad aus?;+
Ich denk immer die verkokeln bei den Temperaturen.#c


----------



## sprogoe (19. November 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



LOCHI schrieb:


> Beim Garen war reine Buche im Spiel und beim Rauch meinte mein Kumpel es wäre ne Mischung aus Buche und Kirsche.
> 
> Ich zieh sonst immer das volle Buchenprogramm durch und kann mir trotzdem nicht vorstellen das es an bisschen Kirsche gelegen hamm soll???!!!




am Holz hat´s auch nicht gelegen, sondern an der Pulle Bier oben auf´m Ofen; 
man, die gehöhrt in die Hand und zügig im minutentakt an den Hals!!!#q

Ich denke, die Fische hatten (wenn die Fotos nicht täuschen) 
1. eine rötliche Färbung, sicher durch Kirsche und 
2. eine etwas schrumpelige Haut, was auf eine große Hitze und das Austropfen von Fett schließen läßt

Du schreibst, Du hattest oben einen Lappen drauf und aus allen Ritzen kam der Rauch;
okay, der Lappen läßt Rauch durch, aber Feuchtigkeit? 
Glaube ich nicht.
Gerade bei feuchter Witterung mußt Du dafür sorgen, daß Feuchtigkeit zügig abgeführt wird und das geht nur durch frei durchlässigem und offenem Rauchabzug.

Außerdem sollte auch während des Räuchervorgangs eine ausreichend große Wärme im Ofen vorherrschen.
Herrscht während des Räucherns nur eine Temperatur von vielleicht 35-40 Grad, wird die Feuchtigkeit (auch wenn sie wie hier durch Nebel und Luftfeuchtigkeit in den Ofen gelangt) nicht ausreichend abgeführt.

Seitdem ich mit eingelegten Ziegelsteinen im Ofen Gare und Räuchere, halte ich die Temperatur auch beim Räuchervorgang spielend um die 55 Grad und da gibt es keinerlei Feuchtigkeit im Ofen, egal wie feucht die Luft ist.  

Also, schmeiß den Kacklappen weg und bau lieber ne´ Drosselklappe ein.

Ich wünsche Dir beim nächsten Mal den gewohnten Erfolg

Gruß Siggi


----------



## FisherMan66 (19. November 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



holly08 schrieb:


> Hey Tino,
> was hast denn da für Netze?|kopfkrat Halten die 100 Grad aus?;+
> Ich denk immer die verkokeln bei den Temperaturen.#c


 
Die Netze kannst sogar bei 180°C in den Backofen schieben.
Frag mal den Fleischer Deines Vertrauens oder eben im Handel für Fleischereizubehör nach.

Hier findest Du welche.


----------



## LOCHI (19. November 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Danke für alle Antworten! Ihr habt eigentlich mit all dem Recht! Wir hatten so kalten Wind das wir beim Rauch runter bis teilweise 16 Grad sind und hatten keine chance mehr bis auf 50 oder 55 zu kommen. Des weiteren wurde der Ofen nicht ausreichend vorgeheizt, ich war zu spät da...#q Den Rest hat der Nebel zu verantworten....

Naja, das nächste mal klappts wieder und dann stell ich auch mehr Bilder ein! 
Jetzt gehts erstmal mit Fleisch weiter, da hat ich noch keine Einbrüche...
mfg Lochi


----------



## mig23 (19. November 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Tino schrieb:


> Das Rezept und die Vorgehensweise habe ich hier alles zum nachlesen und nachmachen hier reingestellt.
> 
> Das alles ist ,glaube ich,auch in der PDF Sammlung Räuchern drin.
> 
> ...


 
Hört sich lecker an !
Wässerst du das Fleisch nach dem Einlegen ?


----------



## Tino (20. November 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Nein ich wässer nicht,da ich nur mit 25 gr./kg Fleisch pökel.

Ich halte auch nichts vom wässern, da es nicht mehr notwendig ist mit so viel Pökelsalz zu pökeln, dass man wässern muss, um es wieder geniessbar zu machen.

Als man noch keinen Kühlung hatte, war es notwendig das Fleisch schnell und sicher zu konservieren.
Das tat man, indem man es schnell mit viel Salz einsalzte.

Das ist nicht mehr zwingend notwendig, wie ich finde.

Mein Fleisch für 2 oder mehr Stunden im Wasser zu sehen, macht es für mich alles andere als appetitlich.


----------



## mig23 (20. November 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Aha, alles klar ! Verbindlichsten Dank !
Dann werde ich´s mal auf diese/deine Weise versuchen und hier berichten wie´s geklappt hat !


----------



## kaipiranja (20. November 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

...beim Vakuumpökeln ist wässern nicht nötig. Wie Tino erwähnte hat Wässern damit zu tun das eine bessere Salzverteilung im Fleisch erreicht wird, unter anderem verhindert man so z.B. auch einen Salzausschlag beim trocknen.

Das Wässern von Fleischstücken die richtig Vakuumgepökelt wurden ist kontrapropuktiv da man in die äußeren Schichten Wasser einlagert - also wieder das genaue Gegenteil vom Salzen/Pökeln. 

Gruß, Kai


----------



## Tino (20. November 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



kaipiranja schrieb:


> ...beim Vakuumpökeln ist wässern nicht nötig. Wie Tino erwähnte hat Wässern damit zu tun das eine bessere Salzverteilung im Fleisch erreicht wird, unter anderem verhindert man so z.B. auch einen Salzausschlag beim trocknen.
> 
> Das Wässern von Fleischstücken die richtig Vakuumgepökelt wurden ist kontrapropuktiv da man in die äußeren Schichten Wasser einlagert - also wieder das genaue Gegenteil vom Salzen/Pökeln.
> 
> Gruß, Kai



Da verwechselst du aber einiges,Kaipi.
Lies dir noch mal meine letzte Nachricht dazu durch. Da erwähne ich mit keinem Wort,dass es das Salz besser verteilt wenn man wässert.
Wo steht das bitte?!?!?!

Das hat auch in keinster Weise was mit dem vakumieren zu tun!!!



Ohne Kühlung= Fleisch schnell konservieren

schnell konservieren= stark einsalzen

stark einsalzen= Fleisch ist haltbar

Fleisch ist haltbar,aber ungeniessbar-

Fleisch wieder geniessbar machen= WÄSSERN ! ! !

wässern= man gleicht den Salzgehalt durch ausschwemmen des Salzes wieder auf ein geniessbares Niveau

alles klar?#h


----------



## kaipiranja (20. November 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

jo...sehe gerade es ging dir im eigentlichen nicht um das Pökeln um das es sich hier im Thread dreht. Wässern ist halt nicht gleich Wässern...das "Salzen" von dem du sprichst wurde nie mit Pökelsalz gemacht sondern mit normalen "Hauhalts"salz...und bei diesem Wässern reden wir aber auch nicht von 2 Stunden! 

Wässerzeiten von ~2 Stunden sind beim Trockenpökeln geläufig - auch heute noch gewässert. Die Gründe hab ich in meinem Thread erwähnt. Bei Methoden wie dem Nasspökeln und dem Vakuumpökeln ist Wässern nicht nötig da die Salzmengen optimal abgestimmt sind. Das Vakuumpökeln sorgt dabei für die beste Verteilung des Pökelsalzes in kürzester Zeit.

Kai


----------



## jogibaer1996 (20. November 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



FisherMan66 schrieb:


> Die Netze kannst sogar bei 180°C in den Backofen schieben.
> Frag mal den Fleischer Deines Vertrauens oder eben im Handel für Fleischereizubehör nach.
> 
> Hier findest Du welche.




Moin,
ich schau hier immer wieder rein, hab aber leider ewig nicht mehr genug Zeit gehabt, überhaupt zu räuchern, geschweige denn mein erstes Mal kalt zu räuchern! Aber ich hoffe, ich habe nächsten Monat meine Premiere!

Wollt mich nur kurz einmischen, denn in der Produktbeschreibung des hier erwähnten Netzes steht, dass das Netz "Nicht räucherbar" ist! Nicht, dass das jemand kauft und das Netz dann nachher nicht den gewünschten Effekt hat! 

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## Tino (21. November 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



kaipiranja schrieb:


> jo...sehe gerade es ging dir im eigentlichen nicht um das Pökeln um das es sich hier im Thread dreht. Wässern ist halt nicht gleich Wässern...das "Salzen" von dem du sprichst wurde nie mit Pökelsalz gemacht sondern mit normalen "Hauhalts"salz...und bei diesem Wässern reden wir aber auch nicht von 2 Stunden!
> 
> Wässerzeiten von ~2 Stunden sind beim Trockenpökeln geläufig - auch heute noch gewässert. Die Gründe hab ich in meinem Thread erwähnt. Bei Methoden wie dem Nasspökeln und dem Vakuumpökeln ist Wässern nicht nötig da die Salzmengen optimal abgestimmt sind. Das Vakuumpökeln sorgt dabei für die beste Verteilung des Pökelsalzes in kürzester Zeit.
> 
> Kai



Ich glaube wir reden grad ein wenig aneinander vorbei.

Wenn ich einsalzen schrieb,meinte ich schon das einsalzen mit Pökelsalz,Kai.

Ich denke schon, dass das salzen von Fleisch auch seit langer Zeit mit Pökelsalz gemacht wurde,da es eine der ältesten Konservierungsarten ist.

Ich meine das Wässern,wenn mit 50gr. und mehr pro kg  eingesalzen wird.
Dann macht man es, um es wieder geniessbar zu machen. Da ist es auch Latte ob mit oder ohne Pökelsalz.

Dank Kühlschrank und Co. braucht man nicht mehr mit so viel Salz pro kg salzen.

das meine ich ,Kai |wavey:


----------



## ostseethaler (21. November 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



jogibaer1996 schrieb:


> Wollt mich nur kurz einmischen, denn in der Produktbeschreibung des hier erwähnten Netzes steht, dass das Netz "Nicht räucherbar" ist! Nicht, dass das jemand kauft und das Netz dann nachher nicht den gewünschten Effekt hat!
> 
> Grüße
> Jogi


 


Also ich hab mit den Netzen schon oft heiß geräuchert.... bis 150°C und das ist für diese Teile kein Problem. 
Nur mit offener Flamme direkt dran, das werden sie nicht vertragen. Aber luft bis 150°C ...kein Problem!!!

Diese hier meinte ich: http://hausschlachtebedarf.de/wurstgarn-und-netze/schinkennetz-rot-wei-50-meter-rolle.php
im übrigen ein sehr seriöser und zuverlässiger Partner wenns um Gewürze und andere Sachen rund ums Pökeln und Räuchern geht. Super schnelle Lieferung. Kann ich nur empfehlen.


Meine Räuchersaison hat letztes WE begonnen. Die ersten 24 Lachsfilets hab ich schon mit kaltem Rauch durch den Ofen gejagd:q

Diese Woche will ich nochmal ein paar Kilo Schweinerücken bzw Schweinelachse holen und pökeln. Weihnachten ist nicht mehr lange hin....die Zeit drängt!!!:vik:

Gruß vom Ostseethaler
Allzeit immer nen Kubikmeter Rauch unterm Ofen!!!#6


----------



## kaipiranja (21. November 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Tino schrieb:


> Ich glaube wir reden grad ein wenig aneinander vorbei.
> 
> Wenn ich einsalzen schrieb,meinte ich schon das einsalzen mit Pökelsalz,Kai.
> 
> ...



ja...wir reden wirklich aneinander vorbei |supergri.Letzendlich wollte ich auch nur eines sagen: Das Wässern bei neuzeitlichen Pökelmethoden wie z.B. Vakuumpökeln ist unnötig bis kontraproduktiv und ich denke mir da sind wir einer Meinung.

Gruss, Kai


----------



## Tino (21. November 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

So isses Kai #6


----------



## sundangler (21. November 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Tino schrieb:


> Nein ich wässer nicht,da ich nur mit 25 gr./kg Fleisch pökel.
> 
> Ich halte auch nichts vom wässern, da es nicht mehr notwendig ist mit so viel Pökelsalz zu pökeln, dass man wässern muss, um es wieder geniessbar zu machen.
> 
> ...



Zum Glück sind Geschmäcker unterschiedlich  Mir schmeckt es tatsächlich genauso gut als wenn ich nicht wässere. Ich mache es manchmal so oder so. So wie ich Lust habe. Aber ich habe tatsächlich noch 3 private Fleischer gefunden die immer noch wässern. #h


----------



## Tino (21. November 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Meins isses nich,Marco.

Aber das weißt du ja.


----------



## sundangler (21. November 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

so isses #6


----------



## holly08 (23. November 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

@ Tino,
Danke, Habe das später erwähnte rot weisse, aber dachte das geht nimmer für so viel Hitze. Man lernt nie aus. Dank auch an die hier eingestiegenen bezüglich der Netze.


----------



## sundangler (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Die Nackenschinken sind fertig. Sie sind bis jetzt meine besten. Perfekt im Geschmack und äußerst zart! 3mal habe ich sie für 8h Stunden kalt geräuchert. Meine nächsten Schinken werden folgen und die werden diesesmal aber mit Erlenholzspäne geräuchert.
@Tino
1. Kauf dir ein neues Handy damit du auch meine Bilder öffnen kannst und ich dachte du hast mich in deinem Telefonbuch! 
2. Der Schinken ist so genial geworden so das ich jetzt immer wässern werde. Ich habe jetzt lang genug getestet aber vom Salzgeschmack her ist mir das wässern angenehmer und vor allen Dingen gleichmäßiger im gesamtem Fleisch verteilt. Aber jedem das seine! #h


----------



## mig23 (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Das macht mich hungerig !!!


----------



## FisherMan66 (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



sundangler schrieb:


> Die Nackenschinken sind fertig.........


 
Die sehen sehr lecker aus, Deine Schinken. #6
Schönes Schnittbild.

Schneidest Du sie gleich an, oder lässt Du sie vorher reifen?
Wenn mein Kumpel mir Schinken herstellt (ist Fleischer Meister), dann ziehe ich mir die Schinken ins Vakuum und lasse sie dort noch 4 Wochen reifen an einem kühlen Ort. Sie werden dann butterzart.


----------



## sundangler (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ich lasse sie nach dem räuchern noch im Schuppen bei ca.75% Luftfeuchte reifen.


----------



## Slick (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hi sundangler

die Schinken sind zum anbeißen.

Ich hatte letztes Jahr ein paar Kg Schinken gemacht luftgetrocknet.War auch lecker.

Ich habe mir 15 kg Fleisch bestellt,welche zu Schinken verarbeitet werden.Ich habe mir noch extra einen Kaltrauchgenerator gebaut mit circa 3l Füllmenge.Es fehlt mir nur noch ein Rezept und ich wollte mal fragen ob du mal deins verraten kannst.#h

Pökeln=  pro 1 cm 1 Tag nass oder trocken?

Wässern wie lange?

Durchbrennzeit?

wie lange sollten die Pausen sein bei den Räuchergängen?

Schinkengewicht?

und natürlich die Zutaten.


Danke


----------



## sundangler (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Dieses Rezept waren für 1,2kg Nackenstücke




55g NPS
4gr schwarzer Pfeffer
3gr Koriander
2gr Knoblauch
1 Lorbeerblatt gehackt
5gr Traubenzucker
ca 1gr Ascorbat
ca 5gr Rosa Beeren
2gr Senfkörner
10 Tage pökeln, 12 Stunden wässern und danach 3 Tage zum durchbrennen an einen kalten Ort aufhängen. Räuchern nach Geschmack. Ich habe sie 3 mal 8h kaltgeräuchert. Zwischen dem 2mal räuchern und dem drittenmal lag eine Woche dazwischen.


----------



## Slick (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Danke #h


hier mal mal Rauchgenerator für meinen Smoker.





Grüße


----------



## sundangler (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hmm was ist das denn? Erkläre mal bitte wie der funktioniert. Vielleicht hast du noch ein kurzes Video wie man sieht wie er Rauch produziert?


----------



## sprogoe (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Marco,

das ist ein Vierkantrohr gefüllt mit Räuchermehl, angeschlossen ist eine Pumpe, die den Rauch über ein Röhrchen in den Ofen pustet.
Für mich gesehen: Spielzeug.
Es geht nichts über einen anständigen Sparbrand.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Slick (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Genau wie sprogoe beschrieben nur ist meiner um einiges größer als beim Video und du hast eine externe Wärmequelle.Du läufst auch nicht Gefahr das das glimmende Holz aus geht,wegen dem Unterdruck der saugt.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g8ZMDaUeb38


Grüße

/edit

ich wollte mir auch Anfangs ein Sparbrand bauen,aber diese Variante gefiel mir besser.Der Rauchgenerator erzeugt eine Menge Rauch.

http://www.grillsportverein.de/forum/eigenbauten/noch-einen-rauchgenerator-gebastelt-174872.html


----------



## sundangler (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Heute habe ich gleich wieder nachgelegt. Verarbeitet wurden insgesamt 2kg Schweinefilet. Nun liegen die Filetstücke für 4 Tage zum pökeln im Kühlschrank. Danach gehen sie für 2 Tage zum durchbrennen in den Schuppen und anschließend will ich sie 3mal räuchern.

Zutaten für 1kg Schweinefilet

35 gr NPS
1 gr Ascorbinsäure
2 gr Rohrzucker
2 gr Traubenzucker
1 gr Paprika
1gr Knoblauchgranulat
1 gr Senfmehl
4 gr geschrotteter Pfeffer
2 Lorbeerblätter klein gehackt


----------



## sundangler (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

So heute gingen sie in den Rauch bei Sturm und 20 cm Neuschnee


----------



## mig23 (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Na dann, gutes Gelingen !


----------



## kaipiranja (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Slick schrieb:


> Genau wie sprogoe beschrieben nur ist meiner um einiges größer als beim Video und du hast eine externe Wärmequelle.Du läufst auch nicht Gefahr das das glimmende Holz aus geht,wegen dem Unterdruck der saugt.
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g8ZMDaUeb38
> ...




 Die Methode ist  gut, erzeugt sehr viel Rauch und erhöht die Temperatur im Ofen nur unwesentlich. Gerade bei einer großen Räucherkammer die beste Lösung.  Das „Rauchroh“ kann verlängert und durch ein Wasserbett, Erde etc. geführt werden - dann kühlt der Rauch noch weiter runter  – im Sommer ein großer Vorteil.


  Nachteil ist, je nach Bauart, die Brenndauer und das mehr an Equipment…meiner Meinung nach aber alles andere als Spielzeug.


  Gruß, Kai


----------



## sprogoe (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

na ja Kai,
jedem das Seine.

Wenn ich kalträuchern will, mache ich das über nacht. Ich bringe meinen Sparbrand in Gang und weiß, daß der nun für ca. 12 Std. schön vor sich hinkokelt, ich in Ruhe schlafen kann und dabei die Temperatur im Ofeninneren um höchsten 5 Grad über Außentemperatur erhöht.

Bei diesem Hightech-Teil muß man doch alle 4 Std. nachfüllen und es kostet auch noch ´nen stolzes Sümmchen.
Einen Sparbrand kriege ich für höchsten 8.- Materialkosten hergestellt. Der funktioniert immer und ist nicht noch Batterieabhängig.

Für mich is dat Ding immer noch Spielzeug.

Das ist fast so, als wenn ich sagen würde, ich bin Räucherprofi und setze Strom oder Gas ein.
Das geht einfach überhaupt nicht, weil mir das genauso gegen den Strich gehen würde, wie der Einsatz solch eines Pusteröhrchens.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## aal60 (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Siggi, da gebe ich Dir Recht, jetzt ist Kaltrauchzeit mit Sparbrand. 
Ich warte noch auf die Lachsfilet-Angebote.

Am Samstag qualmt es wieder im Garten.


----------



## sprogoe (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

hey Uwe,

dann viel Erfolg.
Ich dachte schon, die "Alten" dieses threat´s sind schon längst ausgestorben, man hört ja kaum noch was Neues, geschweige denn, Interessantes.

Haut mal rein in die Tasten, ihr alten Räuchernasen.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## aal60 (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Es gibt Zeiten, da muss man Fische fangen .... um zu Räuchern.

Leider bin ich kaum zum Fischen gekommen ...#q 
Aber vor Weihnachten muss es ja mal sein. 

Werde berichten.

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## Riesenangler (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Also den Zucker in welcher form auch immer kann man eigentlich weglassen. Zucker wird in Fleisch- und Wurstwaren eigentlich nur als Bakterienfras zugesetzt um eine reifung in gang zu setzten. Eher selten als Geschmacksabrundung. Den Salpeter könnt ihr euch auch sparen wenn es nur um das Räuchern geht. Nehmt Nitritpökelsalz und damit hat es sich auch schon . Das Nitrit und der Salpeter haben beim Räuchern nur den  zweck eine Umrötung zu bewirken , wenn man später das Fleisch zubereitet. Bei Wurst verhält es sich noch anders . Hier dient Salpeter auch dazu die reifung abzusichern. Blos nicht zuviel von dem zeug 0,2-0,4 gramm je Kilo reicht. Wenn man mehr macht dann ist die gefahr groß das euer Gut dann brennig schmeckt , was bis zur ungeniesbarkeit geht. Wer aber mit seinen Ergebnis zufrieden ist sollte ruhig weitermachen. Ich habe ja einige Zeit bei Hausschlächtern mit gemacht und manche Sache erlebt, einer war so besoffen das er den Salpeter mit breiter Hand nach schnautze einfach über die Wurst geschüttet hat . Die leute waren kurz davor den zu Lünchen.


----------



## sprogoe (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

hallo riesenangler,
dir mal ein herzliches "danke" für deinen tip.
freut mich, daß wieder ein wenig bewegung in die sache kommt.

aber das, mit dem besoffen sein kenne ich auch, wenn ich manchmal ergebnisfotos von meinem räucherergebnis eingestellt habe und mich die boardies fragten:
"warum sind die so verwackelt?"

aber hallo!!!

Gruß siggi


----------



## Slick (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ich hatte gestern einen Schinken angeschnitten(Dicke 4 cm),aber der war noch zur Hälfte roh.Ich muss wohl länger pökeln.

Zu dem Rauchgenerator .Ich habe ihn selbstgebaut mit 3l Fassungvermögen an Räucherspänen. Das reicht locker für 10 h je nach Körnung,Pumpeneinstellung und wenn man mal kurz vorbeischaut,einfach von oben nachfüllen.

Das Gesamtkosten(Pumpe,T-Stück,Gewindetülle) belaufen sich eventuell auf 35 Euro und der Rest lag hier so rum.#6

Ich wollte mir auch anfangs ein Sparbrand bauen(Material gekauft),aber dann entdeckte ich die Rauchgeneratoren und  ich bereue es nicht.#6


Grüße


----------



## sprogoe (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

hallo slick,

dann ziehe ich meinen hut vor deinem eigenbau und sage: respekt.
wenigstens hast du dann ja nicht so ein popelding, wie es indusrielle hersteller uns für jede menge bares unterjubeln wollten.

jetzt aber mal butter bei die fisch:

dein kaltgeräucherter schinken war zur hälfte roh?

zuvor gepökelter und dann kaltgeräucherter schinken ist roh!!
man kann ihn bestenfalls irgendwann als "gereift" bezeichnen. 

siggi


----------



## Slick (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Danke sprogoe 

Ich hatte letzte Woche 15 kg Fleisch gepökelt und gewürzt und die dickste Stelle vor dem Vakumieren gemessen.
Einer der Schinken war 4 cm dick und ich konnte es natürlich nicht abwarten und Schnitt in gleich an, um zu sehen wie weit das Pökeln fortgeschritten ist.
In 4 Tagen hatten sich circa 2 cm der Randschicht verfärbt und der Kern war noch komplett roh,aber soweit ich gelesen habe sollte man pro cm Dicke einen Schinken 1 Tag pökeln und immer wieder mal drehen.

Jetzt weiß ich wenigsten wie lang ich noch circa pökeln muss.


Grüße


----------



## kaipiranja (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Slick schrieb:


> Danke sprogoe
> 
> Ich hatte letzte Woche 15 kg Fleisch gepökelt und gewürzt und die dickste Stelle vor dem Vakumieren gemessen.
> Einer der Schinken war 4 cm dick und ich konnte es natürlich nicht abwarten und Schnitt in gleich an, um zu sehen wie weit das Pökeln fortgeschritten ist.
> ...



 ...diese 1cm pro Tag Regel hängt von diversen Faktoren ab, es spielt z.B. eine große Rolle was für ein  Stück Fleisch du Pökelst (Konsistenz, Fett und Wassergehalt), welche Mengen Pökelsalz, werden weitere Hilfsstoffe verwendet, Temperatur etc.


  Der wichtigste Faktor schlecht hin ist natürlich die Form. Geht man davon aus das das Pökelsalz 1cm pro Tag auf jeder Seite in das Fleisch eindringt, hättest du bei einer(mal angenommen) recht  Quadratischen Form und einem Stück von 6x6cm, nach zwei Tagen noch einen Kern von 2x2cm der nicht gepökelt ist. Hat das Stück hingegen eine Strangform (also Rechteckig) mit einer angenommen Kantenlängen vom 3x12cm, dann wäre es schon in weniger als 2 Tagen durch.

  Die Regel taucht also nicht die Bohne um sie zu verallgemeinern, ganz einfach aus dem Grunde weil der Faktor Oberfläche/Salzmenge ebenfalls eine Rolle spielen müsste – was wiederum bedeuten würde das bei der Strangform die 1cm pro Tag nicht erreicht werden kann…. )

Also nur ein Grober Richtwert!

  Ich lasse meine Stücke unter 1kg meist immer min. eine Woche im Vakuum…alles was drüber ist nach Gefühl dann bis zu 2 Wochen. Da ich fast ausschließlich Wildfleisch veredelt (meist Reh)ergeben sich bei mir Größen Jenseits der 1kg Marke nicht so oft und wenn dann würde ich sie eh unterteilen allein schon um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen.

  Gruß, Kai


----------



## Slick (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Danke Kai für die ausführliche Info.#6

Ich pökel jetzt auch frei nach Gefühl und mit der Zeit werde ich meine Erfahrungen sammeln,damit alles gelingt.


Grüße


----------



## sprogoe (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

wenn ich krustenbraten oder schweinebauch pökel, haben die stücke meisten eine dicke von mind. 4 cm und wiegen zwischen 1 - 2 kg und die pökel ich grundsätzlich 3 wochen.

gruß siggi


----------



## Riesenangler (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

@ Slick. Es kommt drauf an welches stück fleisch du pökelst. Achtet beim fleisch auf eine möglicht hohe Handelsklassse , U der besser noch E . Die handelsklaseesn gehen von E für die höchste bis P für die niedrigste . Bei E oder U habt ihr in der Regel recht kerniges , meist auch trockenes Fleisch. Bei P habt ihr dann alt die berümten Wasserschnitzel , welche beim Braten totaleinlaufen weil sie das wasser nicht halten können ( Turbomast und mickriger wuchs) . Ich schreib dir mal wie ich das so mache ,Ich denke als Metzger kann ich da wohl mitreden. Ich nehme die Stücke und reibe sie Kräftig mit Salz ein ( das salz kann man nach geschmack noch mit diwersen kräutern mischen , lohnt sich zu experiementieren) , Das ganze lasse ich je nach Dicke der Stücke ein bis zwei wochen liegen, wobei ich regelmäßig die überschüssige Lake abschöpfe und nachsalze. Nach ablauf der Zeit lege ich noch das Fleisch in einen 10-12 prozentige Lake ein ( 1kg -1,2kg auf 10 liter Wasser ) . Hier lasse ich das fleisch dann nochmal zwei bis drei Wochen ziehen. Bei bäuchen reicht es aus diese eine bis zwei wochen trocken zu salzen. Danach wird alles über die nacht ,bei grossen Stücken ( Ganze schinken oder auch unterschalen ) , auch bis zu 1,5 Tage , je nachdem wie lange und scharf ihr gepökelt habt. in wasser wässern. Das dient dazu das viele salz aus dem Fleisch zu ziehen , denn ihr wollt ja keine Sazstangen in Fleischform essen . Aufhängen einige stunden abtrochnen lassen und dann in den Rauch. Das gibt dann ein kräftiges Pökelaroma ohne zu stark zu sein . Das fleisch ist dann Garantiert durch und haltbar. Auf keinen Fall sollte man verfahren wie ich es auch schon gehört habe : Karfoffel in wasser salz zugeben bis diese schwimmt und nur einen Tag pökeln . Dann habt ihr halt nur etwas am Rand angepökelt und es ist nicht dauerhaft haltbar. Nochwas zunm Rauch , laut fachlehre wird bis zu 40 Grad Kalt geräuchert , ab 40 ist heissräuchern. Nochwas zum Salz . Wer NPS verwendet hat später in der Pfanne oder wenn er generell das fleisch in der Küche verwendet dann eine schöne rosa bis rote Farbe , wer dagegen normales Kochsalz nimmt der bekommt eben einen graue farbe wenn er es gart. Hier noch ein Hackfleischrezept für alle die den Örtlichen Metzgern nicht trauen . Magerer Schweinebauch , etwas maximal 50% magereres fleisch ( Eisbein geht sehr gut weil es sehr trocken ist und eine sehr gute dunkle farbe hat ) , das ganze gründlich von Knochen , sehnen und schwarten wenn noch vorhanden befreien (merkt ihr sofort beim essen , wenn ihr nochwas davon enthalten ist ). 18-20gramm KOCHSALZ und 3-4 gramm Pfeffer je kilo zusetzen , das ganze gut durchmengen . Zwei Stunden durchziehen lassen und dann durch den Wolf. Noch etwas anreiben wegen der bindung . Und ihr habt ein 1A hackepeter.


----------



## Hecht69 (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

wenn du Trockenpökels nim ca 80 gramm Nitrit Salz und ein halben Teelöffel zucker pro Kilogramm Fleisch und ca 7 Tage Pro Kilogramm Fleisch Pöckeln wenn dein Stück 3 Kilo wiegt dann drei wochen,die stücke alle 2 tage in der gebildeten lake wenden,ist die zeit um dann die lake abschütten   dann noch 3-4 tage die Fleischstücke zum nachbrennen im behälter lassen,dann 10-12 stunden wässen,dann mit lau warmen wasser abgut ab waschen ,das fleisch 1-2 tage trocknen und kalt reuschern nicht mehr wie 35 C dann bekommst du ein Super schinken   ach so Pöckel raum und Trocknung um die 7-12 C


----------



## Hecht69 (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Also den Zucker in welcher form auch immer kann man eigentlich weglassen. Zucker wird in Fleisch- und Wurstwaren eigentlich nur als Bakterienfras zugesetzt um eine reifung in gang zu setzten. Eher selten als Geschmacksabrundung. Den Salpeter könnt ihr euch auch sparen wenn es nur um das Räuchern geht. Nehmt Nitritpökelsalz und damit hat es sich auch schon . Das Nitrit und der Salpeter haben beim Räuchern nur den  zweck eine Umrötung zu bewirken , wenn man später das Fleisch zubereitet. Bei Wurst verhält es sich noch anders . Hier dient Salpeter auch dazu die reifung abzusichern. Blos nicht zuviel von dem zeug 0,2-0,4 gramm je Kilo reicht. Wenn man mehr macht dann ist die gefahr groß das euer Gut dann brennig schmeckt , was bis zur ungeniesbarkeit geht. Wer aber mit seinen Ergebnis zufrieden ist sollte ruhig weitermachen. Ich habe ja einige Zeit bei Hausschlächtern mit gemacht und manche Sache erlebt, einer war so besoffen das er den Salpeter mit breiter Hand nach schnautze einfach über die Wurst geschüttet hat . Die leute waren kurz davor den zu Lünchen.


 Das mit den Zucker stimmt nicht so ganz  der zucker bewirgt eine raschere und verstärkte säurebildung im fleisch senkt den ph wert und macht es noch haltbarer.


----------



## Tulpe2 (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Den Salpeter könnt ihr euch auch sparen wenn es nur um das Räuchern geht. Nehmt Nitritpökelsalz und damit hat es sich auch schon . Das Nitrit und der Salpeter haben beim Räuchern nur den  zweck eine Umrötung zu bewirken ,...



Du scheinst Dich ECHT auszukennen!
Mit Salpeter wird seit etwa 3.000 Jahren ein Bakterium bekämpft:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clostridium_botulinum
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Botulismus
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pökeln
Es gibt nicht all zu viel, was diesen Bakterien etwas anhaben kann: außer Salpeter ...


----------



## ostseethaler (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Salpeter braucht man nicht mehr extra zu zugeben, wenn man Nitritpölkelsalz verwendet!!!
Ist Natriumnitrit und das ist im erwähnten Pökelsalz zu 0,5% mit enthalten, so wie Riesenangler schon schrieb.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nitritpökelsalz

Gruß vom Ostseethaler


----------



## Tulpe2 (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

War nicht wegen Salpeter oder Pökelsalz: es ging um die Aussage: _"Das Nitrit und der Salpeter haben beim Räuchern *nur* den  zweck eine Umrötung zu bewirken ,..."_
Denn das ist falsch und gefährlich.


----------



## Riesenangler (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

@ Tulpe . Ich weiss ja nicht was du so Beruflich machst . Aber ich bin Metzger und ich denke das ich daher mitreden kann wenn es um die herstellung von Fleisch und wurstwaren geht. Fakt ist das die keimabtötende wirkung von Salpeter seit ewigkeiten erwiesen ist, da werde ich dir nicht widersprechen. Aber hier geht es um die herstellung von Lebensmitteln , wo es in erster Linie um das Pökeln geht und nicht um eine Wunddesinfektion. Salpeter ist daher in Pökelwaren kaum notwendig einzusetzen. Wer damit aber keine probleme hat und gute ergebnisse erziehlt der kann natürlich auch so weiter machen. Wenn du genau gelesen hättest dann wäre dir der satz in meinem Statement auggefallen. Fakt ist es gibt so ungefähr Tausend arten zu Pökeln und jeder macht es für sich selbst am besten. Ich wollte nur mal aufzeigen das es auch anders geht und man auf die eben nicht ganz ungefährliche zugabe von salpeter auch verzichten kann. Zumal eine zu hohe zugabe von salpeter über längere Zeit nachgewiesener maßen Krebs auslösen kann. Gut das wurde auch von NPS behauptet , worauf man die dosen an Nitrit auf unter 0,5% gesenkt hat. Aber ich weiss ja nicht was an meier Aussage falsch und auch noch gefährlich sein soll. |gr:


----------



## DingoDong (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Buahahaja, ich hab gerade die Tanne von meinem Nachbarn umgehauen und räucher mit jetzt erstmal einen. Habt ihr damit Erfahrung?


----------



## Tulpe2 (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> @ Tulpe . Ich weiss ja nicht was du so Beeruflich machst . ... |gr:




Brauchst doch nicht gleich böse kucken ... #h

Hab' das ganze von meinen Opa / Familie.
Opa war "Hausschlachter". Bin praktisch mit Hausschlachtung und Räuchern aufgewachsen.
Aussage war damals etwa: Die "Wurst-/Fleischvergiftung" (Botulismus) kommt von "Erdbakterien" die z.B. Wurzelgemüse und Zwiebeln anhaften und so ziemlich resistent gegen alles sind - nur nicht gegen Salpeter/Nitrate.

Das man heutzutage Pökelsalz nimmt und kein Salpeter ist im Grunde logisch - ist doch chem. viel sauberer und einfacher zu dosieren. Die ganze Story um das Umröten halte ich persönlich eher für Medienspektakel, zumal nur vermutet wird, das Nitrat/Nitrit Krebs auslösen könnte.

Auch heute noch scheint der Verzicht von diesen Salzen ein höheres Risiko zu besitzen als das Verbot dieser Stoffe.

PS.: Ich habe mehrere Berufsabschlüsse und arbeite seit 30 Jahren als "Schiffstechniker" - ursprünglich hab ich Konditor gelernt und hatte somit eine gute "Ration" Lebensmittelchemie und auch Ernährungslehre ...


----------



## Riesenangler (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

He schiffstechniker das wäre mal eher was für mich gewesen . Bin nur aus der Not herraus Metzger geworden. Das mit dem bösen Blick , nicht so ernst nehmen. Was haben mir nicht die "Alten" Hausschlächter alles erzählt von dem ich heute weiss , das das viel Bullshit enthält und was haben mich diese "Alten" herren gelehrt was heut keiner mehr weiss oder kann. Schlachten gehört heute nicht mal mehr zum Lehrplan eines Metzgers . Den Tötungsschein habe ich bis heute nicht . Was ich aber auch nicht vermisse . Wenn ich was machen will dann hole ich mir eben ein oder zwei halbe schweine.|bla:


----------



## Tulpe2 (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Genau.
Und wenn ich dann mit meiner Haumacher-Leberwurst fertig bin, steht die Sippe Schlange bevor die Gläser kalt sind.

Konditor war auch nur 'n "Notnagel".
"Bastel" heute lieber im Navigations- und E-Bereich an Bord.

Wie sag' ich immer: Ich verdiene jetzt meine Brötchen mit Böötchen ...


----------



## sprogoe (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



DingoDong schrieb:


> Buahahaja, ich hab gerade die Tanne von meinem Nachbarn umgehauen und räucher mit jetzt erstmal einen. Habt ihr damit Erfahrung?




Tanne?#d

siggi


----------



## Tulpe2 (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Tanne?
zu scharf.
zu harzig.
Wenns mal brennt rußtes auch noch.

Ist wohl aber im Schwarzwald verbreitet einen Zweig als "Gewürz" mit schwelen lassen. So wie andere Rosmarin- oder Wacholderzweige nehmen.


----------



## Slick (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Versuch macht klug,auch wenn ich eventuell die Chance steigere das mein Hund ein vorzügliches Neujahrsessen bekommen.#h



Grüße


----------



## kaipiranja (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Mal zur Info: Mit Tanne räuchert man nicht nur im Schwarzwald...

Gruss, Kai


----------



## sprogoe (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

klar kai,
aber du weißt doch, wie schwarzwälder schinken schmeckt?
mir eigentlich viel zu intensiv und den geschmack möchte ich beim fisch nicht haben.
eventuell sehen sie damit sogar so aus, wie schwarzgeräuchertes.
aber einer muß ja immer zuerst ins kalte wasser springen; also, ich trete einen schritt zurück und lasse die freiwilligen vor; wer es ausprobieren möchte, bitte schön, aber dann auch später berichten, mit fotos.

gruß siggi


----------



## Riesenangler (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Wenn überhaupt dann sollte das holz ordentlich abgelagert sein . Blos nicht frisch, Das noch frische Harz und dann noch der im holz enthaltene Saft des Baumes. Dsa quimt doch wie blöd und stinken tuts doch auch noch wie Sau . Ich weiss das die meisten Metzger im Schwarzwald auch nur gut abgelagertes Holz nehmen . Fragt mich aber bitte nicht wie viele jahre das lagern muss. Komme nicht aus der gegend und kann euch daher über die Lagerzeit keine Antwort geben.:m


----------



## Slick (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Moin,

ich habe gerade meinen Sparbrand gebaut.Das Material hatte ich ja schon und ein Sparbrand kann ja nicht Schaden.

Höhe 60mm
Breite 70mm
und eine Gesamtlänge von 600mm der Glimmstrecke.











Grüße


----------



## sundangler (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

sieht doch sehr gut aus. Viel Spaß damit und gutes gelingen#6


----------



## Slick (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Danke sundangler #h

ich habe heute mal ein Teil nach 2 Wochen pökeln zum Heißräuchern raus getan.

Das dauert mir einfach zu lang.:q




Grüße


----------



## Riesenangler (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

@ Slick so wie das auf dem foto aussieht sollen das schinken sein. hast du die denn auch ordentlich gewässert , weil sonst das Fleisch einen zu scharfen salzgeschmack hat und du dir gleich einen zehnliter eimer Wasser daneben stellen kannst. Wenn es schinkemn sind dann ist Heissräuchern total falsch , es sei denn du willst die durchgaren , weill du ja mit Temperaturen jenseits der 60 grad marke räucherts . Das ist ja der sinn vom kalträuchern , einen rauchigen Gescmack erzeugen ohne das Fleisch zu garen . Dei haltbarkeit erziehlst du ja durch den Wasserentzug beim pökeln . Im prinzip ist das fleisch ja immer noch Roh aber dafür kontrolliert gereift. Nochmal kalträuchern bis zu 40-45 grad . Heissräuchern ab 45- oben offen .;+


----------



## LOCHI (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Alles was bei mir über 25° geht hat mit kalten Rauch nix mehr zu tun!


----------



## Hecht69 (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

ehr bis 35C


----------



## Slick (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ich wollte es eigentlich auf diese Art Heißräuchern und da steht nichts mit wässern.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3759507&postcount=1794

Das mit dem salzigen Geschmack kenne ich von Kasslern.:c

Grüße


----------



## Tino (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo .Da wird auch nichts gewässert,da nur mit wenig aber ausreichend Pökelsalz gepökelt wird.

Mach es so wie ich es da beschrieben habe und dann haut das schon hin.


----------



## Slick (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Danke Tino.

Ich werde dann berichten wie sie geworden sind.

Tino weißt du woher ich die Räuchern.pdf(Rezepte) bekomme?

Ich hatte im Anglerboard gesucht,aber nichts gefunden.


Grüße


----------



## hulk40 (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hey Slick

Ich glaube da hast du nicht gründlich gesucht.Denn es gibt mehr als genug sehr gute Rezepte.Nimm dir einfach mehr Zeit und versuch es weiter.Du braucht einfach mehr Geduld.Es ist wie beim Räuchern.immer schöööön langsam.#6
                       MfG Micha


----------



## sprogoe (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Nochmal kalträuchern bis zu 40-45 grad . Heissräuchern ab 45- oben offen .[/QUOTE]

|abgelehn

Gruß Siggi


----------



## sprogoe (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



LOCHI schrieb:


> Alles was bei mir über 25° geht hat mit kalten Rauch nix mehr zu tun!



#6

ab 28 Grad flockt bereits Eiweiß aus.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## aal60 (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Siggi, ich werde wohl auch nach Weihnachten noch Lachsseiten beizen (Gravad-Art) und danach noch eine Runde in den Kaltrauch (ca. 20 Stunden).

*Allen Freunde des Guten Qualms eine Gesegnete Weihnacht und
einen Guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2013. *
|laola:


----------



## sprogoe (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

den guten Wünschen von aal60 möchte ich mich anschließen und Dir Uwe, sowie auch allen anderen viel Erfolg beim räuchern.
Ich darf morgen gleich 2 mal ran, da ich 65 Forellen zu räuchern habe und in die kürzlich fertig gewordene neue Räuchertonne nur 40 Stck. passen.

Alles Gute von Siggi


----------



## LOCHI (23. Dezember 2012)

Ach ja paar Lachsseiten hab ich auch gebeizt, kommen morgen früh noch für paar Stunden in Kalten Rauch dann werden die Messer gesetzt ;o)


----------



## ostseethaler (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

So, Wollte mal kund tun, dass wir Norddeutschen nicht nur missmutig aus dem Fenster schauen und das Mistwetter beobachten|supergri|supergri|supergri....
nein ich bin auch am Ofen mit viel Rauch tätig.
Gestern Abend war unser alljährliches feucht fröhliches Aal-Weihnachtsräuchern mit ein paar Freunden...28 Schlangen (selbst gefischt) haben wir vergoldet, unten zu sehen ist der klägliche Rest, der noch nicht verspeist wurde.
Heute Nacht kommen noch die Lachfilets in den kalten Rauch.
Puh...dann ist auch erstmal gut mit Räuchern. Hab die letzten Tage 45 Lachsfilets durch gezogen. Den ganzen Dezember waren es 70 Stk insgesamt.

Im November auch schonmal etliche Kilo Schinken u.a. auch mehrere Stücke Wildschwein und Dammhirsch von meinem Freund , der Jäger ist. Sind hervorragend geworden. Auch meine Schweinelachse. Hatte ich gestern auch noch zum verkosten auf dem Tisch. Alles weg gefressen.
Damit das alles richtig den Hals runter rutscht, gibts das hier noch dazu...http://www.schuettinger.de/


Ein Nachteil hat die ganze Sache, wenns so gut schmeckt|rolleyes....die Leute wollen immer mehr.....hab nun schon für Januar die nächtsen Schinkenbestellungen.
Naja, nun ist erstmal Weihnachten und ich will den Rauchgeruch erstmal aus der Nase bekommen.:m

*Allen Rauchfans ein besinnliches Fest und nen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.*

und immer ne Hand voll Späne unterm Ofen!!!!:vik::vik:

Es grüßt der Osteethaler


----------



## Slick (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ich habe heute noch um 1 Uhr mein Sparbrand angezündet.Was soll ich sagen das Teil brannte noch um 17 Uhr.|supergri
Die Raucherzeugung ist aber echt gering finde ich,so im Vergleich zum Rauchgenerator.

Ich räuchere jetzt ein Teil mal Kalt und Heiß.

Frohe Weihnachten #h


----------



## leopard_afrika (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

heute ( im dunkeln ) war das letzte räuchern des jahres angesagt, oma frieda- gedächtnisräuchern, meine oma wäre heute 100 geworden, grund genug für ne familienparty ;-)
wünsche euch ein frohes fest und nen guten rutsch ins neue jahr!


----------



## Tino (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Slick schrieb:


> Ich habe heute noch um 1 Uhr mein Sparbrand angezündet.Was soll ich sagen das Teil brannte noch um 17 Uhr.|supergri
> Die Raucherzeugung ist aber echt gering finde ich,so im Vergleich zum Rauchgenerator.
> 
> Ich räuchere jetzt ein Teil mal Kalt und Heiß.
> ...



Hallo Slick

Meiner bringt auch nur so viel Rauch ,wie ne qualmende Zigarre.
Bei einem Räuchergang von 8-10h reicht das völlig aus.
Zuviel wäre nicht gut,da sonst zu viel Raucharomen zur gleichen Zeit ins Fleisch sollen.

Schöne Weihnachtsfeiertage euch allen und rutscht gut ins neue Jahr!!! :vik:


----------



## Tulpe2 (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Bei mit qualmt's auch nicht mehr - ist aber auch nur die einfachste "Methode". Anzumerken wäre bei mir nur, dass ich 2x mit Feuer spiele - falls eine Seite aus geht.
Drin' bleibts so um 8 Stunden.

Nach dem "zünden":






Bei der Kontrolle raucht's schon etwas mehr:


----------



## Riesenangler (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

@ Slick. Kommt natürlich drauf an wie du gepökelt hast. Als metzger kann ich die nur sagen das bei Kassler ein milder Salzgeschmak erwünscht und beabsichtigt ist . Wenn du streng und hart gepökelt hast ist das mit Kassler nicht zu vergleichen. Einen Kassler spritz man mit einer 6-10 prozentigen Lake , wobei die Zehner schon ziemlich streng ist , aber manche menschen wollen das eben . 
@ Sprogoe . Das mit dem Ausflocken von Eiweiss bei 28 Grad stimmt aber wohl nur bei fisch. Bei fleisch koaguliert das Eiweiss erst ab 68 - 70 grad , steht so in jedem Lehrbuch für Metzger. Würde ich euch echt mal raten zu besorgen .


----------



## sprogoe (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

es gab mal eine Zeit, da wurden allerlei Lehrbücher verbrannt (man nannte diese Zeit Mittelalter) vielleicht stammt das Lehrbuch für Metzger auch noch aus dieser Zeit?

Also, mit Verlaub gesagt, mir kann doch keiner weismachen, daß beim Kalträuchern 45 Grad normal sind,egal, ob bei Fisch oder Fleisch.
Außerdem, wer kommt beim Kalträuchern schon auf diese Temperatur und wozu sollte sie gut sein?

Hierzu sollte man einfach mal in die Runde derer fragen, die diesen threat erstellt, bzw. ihre Erfahrungen und Rezepturen hier eingestellt haben, was die denn zu solchen "Kalträuchertemperaturen" sagen.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Tulpe2 (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Beim kalt räuchern bin ich gerne knapp im Minus-Bereich.
Mit dem bischen Wärme aus der Buchenmehl-Glut hab ich dann um die 10°C im Ofen.
Egal ob Fisch, egal ob Fleisch - dem Räuchergut passiert nix und 
ich hab 'ne logische Erklärung für den Glühwein ...

(auch wenn die immergrüne Hecke noch Blätter hat)


----------



## Tino (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Temperaturen um 45 Grad als kalträuchern zu bezeichnen ,ist einfach Falsch und irreführend.

Es gibt das kalträuchern,warmräuchern und dann das heissräuchern.


Das fachliche zu jeder dieser Räucherarten,kann sich jeder selbst aus dem Internet erlesen,oder in dem Buch wo ich es her habe.

Räuchern-Pökeln-Wursten von Franz S. Wagner

Sehr schönes Einsteigerbuch mit guten Erklärungen,Tips und Rezepten und deren Umsetzung.

Bevor man solch Halbwahrheiten hier reinstellen will ,sollte man sich um deren Wahrheitsgehalt ein wenig besser bemühen.


----------



## ostseethaler (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ja ...muss Tino recht geben.
Ohne hier irgend jemand zu nahe treten zu wollen , oder Ärger herauf zu beschwören....ich hab mir mal meine "Räucherfibel" vorgenommen und mal wieder nachgelesen.
3 Varianten gibts da schon (Heißräuchern, Warmräuchern, Kalträuchern).
Diese Varianten unterscheiden sich nochmal, obs Fisch oder Fleich ist.
Heißräuchern von Fisch>>> 65°-120°C
Heißräuchern von Fleisch>>>65°-200°C
Warmräuchern>>> 30°-60°C
Kalträuchern>>> 5°-30°C

wobei Fleisch bei 15°C bis höchstens 25°C von statten geht.

Aus meiner Erfahrung kann ich sagen, wenn ich Lachsfilets kalt räucher, dann bekomm ich schon Panik, wenn bei Außentemp. von 15°C (wie sie jetzt hier in Norddeutschland herrschen) mein Thermometer 25°C Ofeninnentemp. anzeigt. Thermometer sitzt im oberen Drittel vom Ofen. Also herrschen unten , nahe der Glut, bestimmt noch ein paar Grad mehr.
Und bei Lachs ist mir schonmal, in Zeiten vor dem Sparbrand,sofort bei 35°C das Eiweiß ausgeflockt und ich konnte die beiden unteren Filets mit dem Löffel essen|supergri

GottseiDank gibts aber den Sparbrand!!!! Das Teil ist eine solch geile Erfindung.... da er nach und nach durchbrennt, ensteht dort kein großes Glutnest, welches sich auf das Blech vom Ofen überträgt. Somit kann auch im unteren Bereich des Ofens, keine höheren Temp. entstehen.
Seitdem hatte ich, auch bei höheren Außentemp., noch nicht wieder das Vergnügen den Löffel raus zu holen:q

Nun mag es bei gemauerten Öfen etwas anders sein. Weiß ich nicht, da ich einen aus Edelstahl habe und dies meine langjährigen Erfahrungen sind.

Frohes Fest und immer gut Rauch an alle

Osteethaler


----------



## Slick (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Moin,

ich musste doch Kalträuchern, da ich circa die doppelte Menge an Salz hatte pro Kg.
Ich hatte letztens  mit einem Laserthermometer die Temperaturen beim Sparbrand gemessen.In der Glut über 400 Grad und der Rauch hatte 13-14 Grad.Das Fleisch 10 Grad.Die Außentemperaturen lagen bei 8-10 Grad.

Hier mal ein Bild nach dem 2ten Räuchergang. Ich musste gleich probieren,wie man sieht.
Lecker,nur ein kleiner Tick Salz zu viel.
Noch 2 Räuchergänge,dann müsste er für mich optimal sein.







Grüße


----------



## schmutzpuckel (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

lechzsabberhechel:k

Der sieht doch mal Hammer aus !


----------



## Riesenangler (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

@ Sprogoe das mit den Halbwahrheiten habe ich mal überlesen. ich denke das ich als einer der jeden tag damit arbeitet weiss was ich sage. Meinen lehr bücher sind von profis und ausbildern aus der Fleischereibranche geschrieben und Standertwerke in der Berufsausbildung von Metzgern. Vieleicht solltest du mal über eure Sogenannten fachbücher , die oft von Halbprofis geschrieben werden , die auch nur ihre Erfahrungen weitergeben , welche ja auch nicht verkehrt sein müssen ,überprüfen. Gleich auf jemanden rumzuhaken der seine ansichten äussertt ist auch nicht grade Fair. Ich mach es so und ihr macht eben so , ist doch in Ordnung wenn es gut geht und ihr damit zufrieden seit, ist doch gut , macht weiter so .Mir ist es im grunde egal wie wer Räuchert . Zumal hier von zwei verschiedenen tierischen produckten immer die rede ist, Fisch und Fleisch. Was den fisch angeht da kann ich hier noch ne menge lernen , dehalb les ich ja sehr aufmerksam mit. Was das Fleisch angeht , denke ich das hier den Meisten noch was vormache. 
@ Slick und Tulpe sieht doch ganz gut aus , weiter so.


----------



## sprogoe (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

@Riesenangler
ich habe doch gar nichts von Halbwahrheiten geschrieben.
Ich will Dich auch nicht persönlich angreifen, sondern ich finde es nicht richtig, daß hier dann wieder Dinge geschrieben stehen, die besonders einen unerfahrenen Anfänger in die Irre leiten können.
Es kann ja nicht sein, daß alle Buchautoren und das gesammte Internet wissentlich falsche Angaben verbreiten.
Man kann überall lesen:
"Beim Kalträuchern sollte die 25 Gradmarke nicht überschritten werden. Kalträuchern bis 25 Grad, Warmräuchern 25 - 50 Grad und alles darüber ist Heißräuchern."
Sollte in Deinen Lehrbüchern für Metzger tatsächlich etwas von 45 Grad Kalträuchertemperatur stehen, würde mich das noch nicht einmal sehr verwundern.
Jahhrhunderte haben die Menschen ihre Produkte auf eine Weise bearbeitet, die gesundheitlich unbedenklich war.
Fleisch wurde wochenlang mit normalem Speisesalz eingelegt und anschließend wochen- oder monatelang in den Kaltrauch gehängt.
Bis dann die Lebensmittelbranche in ihrer Profitgier Mittel und Methoden anwandte, die diesen Prozess außerordentlich beschleunigte, unter dem Motto "Zeit ist Geld".
Fleisch wurde gespritzt um es schneller reifen zu lassen und so ganz nebenbei wurde auch das Gewicht ein wenig erhöht.
Vielleicht werden in dieser Branche tatsächlich die Räuchertemperaturen höher gefahren, um auch diesen Vorgang zu beschleunigen? Ich weiß es nicht, ich hinterfrage das nur mal.
Aber wir hier im Board sind keine Metzger und müssen unsere Verarbeitung nicht beschleunigen.
Die meisten verwenden eh´einen Sparbrand zum Räuchern und kommen damit so wie so nicht über die 25 Grad.
Ich für mein Teil bleibe weiterhin bei meiner Behauptung, Kalträuchern bis 25 Grad und nichts darüber.
Davon kann mich kein noch so heiliges Lehrbuch abbringen.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Tino (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Das mit den Halbwahrheiten hatte ich geschrieben, und stehe immer noch dazu.
Der gute Mann wird bestimmt gutrecherchierte Fakten in seinem Buch veröffentlichen und sich nicht auf gut Glück etwas ausdenken.

Diese Daten habe ich auch nicht nur aus diesem einen Buch. Das kann man auch auf anderen Seiten nachlesen.

Damit will ich auch keinem zu nahe treten,oder sonst was.


----------



## sundangler (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

So Freunde mein Schweinefilet ist fertig und ist vom feinsten geworden! Schön saftig und rauchig. Das wird auf jedenfall wieder gemacht.


----------



## Tulpe2 (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Sieht super lecker aus - ich müsste auch mal wieder |rolleyes
Fürs Netz bin ich aber zu geizig, die Stücke werden nur an "Wurstschnur" angebänzelt und kommen so in den Rauch.


----------



## aal60 (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Sundangler,sieht Topp aus - > echt tolle Farbe!


----------



## Tino (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Moin Marco

Sehr gut geworden. Meine Adresse hast du ja hoffentlich noch. Ich konnte in diesem Jahr wieder nichts machen,da meine Zeit leider nicht ausreicht.


----------



## holly08 (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

sieht ja alles sehr lecker aus.
hier mal mein Weihnachtsschinken.:k


----------



## Riesenangler (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

@ Sprogoe . Ich bitte um entschuldigung. Ich hatte das jetzt verwechselt. Nichts für ungut ,ist nicht bös gemeint. Aber das mit dem spritzen stimmt so nicht. Damit ereicht man in der Regel keine schnellere reifung , wobei ich da auch nicht drauf wetten würde das es nicht auch solche Produkte gibt die sowas auslösen. Eben fleisch und fisch sind doch zwei verschiedene dinge. Ich hab es so gelernt. 
@ Tino ich steh aber auch zu meinen aussagen. in dem Betrieb wo ich arbeite und gelernt habe wird seit 1835 so gearbeitet und da kann es ja wohl auch nicht so verkehrt sein . Sicher der oder die Autoren haben bestimmt gut recherchiert . Aber ich habe auch schon in solche Ratgebern viel Bullshit gelesen und auch gefährliches Halbwissen entdeckt. Ich wollte auch nur mein wissen weitergeben mit der Hoffnung das das vieleicht einer verwenden kann. Mich der unwissenheit zu bezichtigen ist einfach nicht fair. Und mein gott wie oft soll ich es noch schreiben . Jeder macht es für sich am besten , ich mach es so und du machst es so und jeder ist zufrieden. Wer gute ergebnisse hat und damit zufrieden ist der soll weitermachen. Muss doch keiner auf den Anderen hören.
@ Sundangler, Top!!!! besser könnt ich es auch nicht.:m


----------



## sprogoe (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Riesenangler,
ich bin Dir doch nicht böse, Du brauchst Dich nicht zu entschuldigen.
Es ist ja auch gut, wenn Du Deine Tipps und Erfahrungen hier weiter gibst, die immer sehr nützlich und alle können ja was daraus lernen.
Mir hatte halt nur die Temperatur beim Kalträuchern von 45 Grad Bauchschmerzen bereitet.
Also, einen guten Rutsch, frohes Schaffen, weiterhin eine rege Beteiligung Deinerseits und:m

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Riesenangler (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

An alle Räucherfans. Einen guten rutsch ins neue Jahr und eine erfolgreiche Saison.:m


----------



## Tino (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo Riesenangler

Ich wollte dein Wissen auch nicht in Frage stellen.
Ich habe mich nur zu dem Thema Räucherarten geäussert.

45grad als kalträuchern zu bezeichnen finde ich nur gewagt,denn diese Gradzahl ist nun mal warm und NICHT kalt.

Das sage ich nach wie vor,ob eine Metzgerei das nun seit 200 Jahren so bezeichnet oder auch nicht.

...nicht böse gemeint

Rutscht gut alle rein und lallt nicht soviel beim Jahreswechsel!!!|supergri


----------



## Tulpe2 (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Off Topic:

Was meint der Schmied mit "rotwarm"?
Auflösung:
Die Rotglut des Eisen bei 800°C bis 1000°C - alles noch warm.
Danach kommt "weißwarm" bis 1300°C.

Dem Begriff nach "warm" - für unseren Zweck nicht zu gebrauchen, da mag ein Schinken bei 45°C beim Fleischer zwar nur Schwitzen, der "kaltgeräucherte" Fisch wäre "verdorben" (als Kalträucherware) ...


----------



## Riesenangler (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

@ Tino . Na gut , schwamm drüber. Guten rutsch und den nicht wörtlich nehmen.#6


----------



## aal60 (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

So nun ist der Lax über die Jahreswende im Kaltrauch. Nach ca. 60 Std. in der Gravadbeize 1/3 braunen Zucker 2/3 Salz (ca. 500g), vorab mit einem guten Cognac eingerieben,
Pfeffer und Chilli aus der Mühle einmasssiert und vakummiert, habe ich die Seiten ausgepackt. Das Ergebnis kann sich sehen lassen und erstmal die Geschmacksprobe.... .

Tipp: Zum Aufhängen einfach Wurstband um die Schwanzwurzel knoten und eine Schlaufe für den S-Haken binden. Das hält.


----------



## Tulpe2 (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

... ich drück die Daumen, dass alles klappt.

Sach' mal (ganz unter uns) wieviel Salz kommt bei Dir auf'm kg Fisch zum Kalträuchern?


----------



## sundangler (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Sieht sehr sehr gut aus! Lasse es dir schmecken und euch allen einen guten Rutsch!


----------



## Tino (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Tulpe2 schrieb:


> ... ich drück die Daumen, dass alles klappt.
> 
> Sach' mal (ganz unter uns) wieviel Salz kommt bei Dir auf'm kg Fisch zum Kalträuchern?



Hallo Tulpe und allen anderen ein gesundes und erfolgreiches 2013.

Die Mischung besteht aus 3Teilen. 
2Teile Salz und 1Teil Zucker.

Mach soviel von der Mischung das deine Filets gut eingerieben sind und noch deutlich was auf den Filets zu sehen ist.
Ich bilde mir ein,dass man mit dieser Mischung den Fisch garnicht versalzen kann,egal in welcher Menge dieser Mischung die Filets liegen.

Wenn ich mit dieser Behauptung falsch liege,verbessert mich bitte.


----------



## aal60 (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Tulpe2 schrieb:


> ... ich drück die Daumen, dass alles klappt.
> 
> Sach' mal (ganz unter uns) wieviel Salz kommt bei Dir auf'm kg Fisch zum Kalträuchern?



So der Lachs ist verpackt, der Sparbrand hat tatsächlich 22 Std. gequalmt.#6

Ich hatte für 2 Seiten ca. 2,8 kg Filet  2 Seiten 150g braunen Zucker und 300g  Salz gemischt. Damit liessen sich die Seiten gut bedecken.

Heute Abend gibt es Festessen.


----------



## schmutzpuckel (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...hern-grillen-3/grillraeucherofen-2/detail.jsf

Hallo Leute,

ich habe mal eine Frage an die Räucherexperten unter euch.
Und zwar habe ich den Räucherofen von meiner Frau zu Weihnachen bekommen und habe mich heute das erste Mal an dem Teil zu schaffen gemacht.
Leider bekomme ich das Gerät nicht konstant auf Betriebstempereatur von 100 Grad. Der Ofen erreicht zwar die 100 Grad, doch nach max. 5 Minuten geht die Temperatur auf ca. 60 Grad herunter.
Ich habe mit feinen Buchenholz angefeuert, grob abbrennen lassen und die Forellen zu garen eingehangen. Unten habe ich ein wenig Luftzufuhr, oben habe ich die Öffnungen geschlossen.Mache ich da etwas oder doch alles falsch???


----------



## aal60 (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



schmutzpuckel schrieb:


> http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...hern-grillen-3/grillraeucherofen-2/detail.jsf
> 
> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ...



Während der Heizphase immer Abluft auflassen mit Zuluft und flachen Holzstücken Temperatur regeln. 
Aber so ein kleiner Ofen ist sehr sprunghaft im Temperatur verhalten.


----------



## Tulpe2 (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



aal60 schrieb:


> S
> ... für 2 Seiten ca. 2,8 kg Filet  2 Seiten 150g braunen Zucker und 300g  Salz gemischt....




Danke!




schmutzpuckel schrieb:


> http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...hern-grillen-3/grillraeucherofen-2/detail.jsf
> ...
> Leider bekomme ich das Gerät nicht konstant auf Betriebstempereatur von 100 Grad. Der Ofen erreicht zwar die 100 Grad, doch nach max. 5 Minuten geht die Temperatur auf ca. 60 Grad herunter.
> Ich habe mit feinen Buchenholz angefeuert, grob abbrennen lassen und die Forellen zu garen eingehangen. *Unten habe ich ein wenig Luftzufuhr, oben habe ich die Öffnungen geschlossen.*...



Erstmal würde ich so einen Ofen anfeuern (hab selber sowas in der Art) und ohne Räuchergut ordentlich "ausbrennen". 
Dabei lässt sich auch gut die Temperatur testen.
Unten und oben voll auf lassen.
Mit der unteren Luftklappe die Temperatur regeln um die Gartemperatur über die Zeit zu schaffen.
untere Klappe auf -> heißer
untere Klappe zu -> kälter
Fürs eigentliche Räuchern dann beide klappen zu.

Muss man aber zumeist für jeden Ofen austesten, wobei auch der Aufstellort (z.B. im Windschatten) eine Rolle spielen kann.


----------



## Tulpe2 (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Fast vergessen:

Ein gesundes neues Jahr wünsch' ich Euch!


----------



## schmutzpuckel (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

So, vielen Dank für die flotten Antworten.#6

Den Räucherschrank habe ich heute zuerst ausbrennen lassen und kam kurzfristig auf knapp 350 Grad.
Ich habe wohl gemerkt, als der Ofen "frei im Garten" stand, die Temperatur schneller sank.  Ich habe Ihn dann in die Ecke  des Gartens gestellt und dann verhielt sich die Temperatur etwas "stabiler".

Dann ich ich fürs nächste Mal ein bißchen schlauer.

achja bevor ich es auch vergesse:

Allen ein frohe und gesundes Jahr 2013.


----------



## Slick (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Frohes neues Jahr #h


----------



## sprogoe (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

@schmutzpuckel,
und nicht vergessen; ab und zu auch mal ein Holzstück nachlegen.
Nicht zuviel auf einmal, lieber einzelne Stücke von ca. 3 cm Stärke.
Mit der Zeit findest Du heraus, wie der Ofen reagiert, wobei natürlich hat auch noch die Witterung einen gewissen Einfluß.

Auch ich wünsche allen hier ein gutes und erfolgreiches neues Jahr.

Siggi


----------



## schmutzpuckel (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Danke sprogoe, ich werde mal deinen Tip auf jeden Fall zu Herzen nehmen.:m
Ist es dann in Ordnung, wenn die nachgelegten Holzstücke von 3 cm Stärke beim Garvorgang verbrennen ? Ich hatte irgendwo mal gehört , dass das beim Garen auf keinen Fall frisches Holz nachgelegt werden darf. Frag mich jetzt nicht warum...


----------



## sprogoe (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

nun, ich versuche ja auch, die nötige Gartemperatur alleine durch die Glut einer vor dem Einhängen der Fische abgebrannten größeren Holzmenge zu halten.
Zu dem Zweck habe ich in meiner Räuchertonne 10 Ziegelsteine eingelegt, die sich mit erhitzen und die gespeicherte Hitze über einen Zeitraum von ca. 40 min abgeben.
Der Deckel bleibt beim Abbrennen offen, ansonsten steigt die Hitze locker mal auf 200 Grad und die Fische werden eingehängt, wenn nur noch Glut im Kasten ist und die Hitze auf etwa 95 Grad gefallen ist.
Nach dem Einhänge und dem Schließen des Deckels habe ich dann ca. 65 Grad im Ofen und im Idealfall nach etwa 40 min immer noch 75 Grad.
Lies´mal hierzu den Beitrag 116 und 138:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=223258&page=12

Jetzt in der kalten Jahreszeit reicht das manchmal nicht ganz aus und ich muß auch 1-2 mal ein Stück Holz nachlegen, nehme dazu Rindenfreies Buchen- oder Obstholz.

ich wünsche Dir viel Erfolg
Siggi


----------



## schmutzpuckel (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo Siggi,

du wirst lachen aber genau nach der Anleitung von fisch-bestellen.de habe ich meine Forellen geräuchert.Die haben dort auch ein Video als Räucheranleitung und dieses bin ich dann Punkt für Punkt nachgegangen.
Hab mir dort auch übrigens die Holzspänne in Apfel,Erle und Buche bestellt.Echt gut#6

Aber das mit den Steinen im Ofen ist echt eine Super Idee.
Da wird ja der gleiche Effekt wie in einem Pizzaofen erzielt. Der Stein speichert die Hitze und somit kannst du die Tempertur konstant halten.
In meinem Ofen passt leider keine Ziegelsteine rein, ich werde mir aber einen Pizzastein ,sind ca.10 mm dick, reinlegen.


----------



## schmutzpuckel (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hier ein Bild meiner inzwischen letzten Forelle...


----------



## Ossipeter (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hier gibts gute Information zum Räuchern und zu Fisch überhaupt:
http://www.fischinfo.de/index.php?1=1&page=video&link=v&id=726


----------



## mathei (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

wollte nun endlich mal vom tro zu einen ofen wechseln. ins auge ist mir dieser gefallen. ist sicher kein vergleich zu euern besten tonnen oder den gemauerten. angedacht ist auch ( nur ) das heissräuchern von fischen. gibt es hier erfahrungswerte, mit dieser art öfen ? danke vorraus.
gruss mathias


----------



## Tulpe2 (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



mathei2005 schrieb:


> ... ins auge ist mir dieser gefallen. ist sicher kein vergleich zu euern besten tonnen oder den gemauerten. angedacht ist auch ( nur ) das heissräuchern von fischen. gibt es hier erfahrungswerte, mit dieser art öfen ? danke vorraus.
> gruss mathias




Leider ist nicht zu sehen, um Welchen es geht.

Ich wohne in 'ner normalen Mietwohnung mit abgeschlossenem Hof in der Stadt. Da kann ich mir nix "Großes" und nix Dauerhaftes hinstellen.
Also hab ich seit einigen Jahren den:
http://www.angel-domaene.de/Angel-Domaene-Raeucherofen-Magnum--9225.html

Dann noch einen 7,5kW Gasbrenner - das klappt dann sogar im Winter.
Etwas gebastelt hab ich aber inzwischen (Luftlöcher, Windschutz, Thermometer)

Klappt mit Fisch und Fleisch, Warm- und Kaltgeräuchertem ...


----------



## mathei (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

uups der anhang

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Sonderangebo...Sport_Angelsport_Räuchern&hash=item2c6aac40bd


----------



## Tulpe2 (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

... passt schon.

Wie "meiner" - nur "edler"
Kalt Räuchern geht damit auch: im Winter!


----------



## mathei (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

ja ist ungefähr wie deiner. und für 10er mehr in edelstahl ist ok für den preis denke ich. gas bin ich noch am schauen. ist 7,5 kw nicht ganz schön viel.


----------



## yukonjack (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Tulpe2 schrieb:


> Dann noch einen 7,5kW Gasbrenner - das klappt dann sogar im Winter
> 
> hallo, eins vorweg, ich räucher so seit knapp 30 Jahren (heiss), zuerst nur mit Holz, jetzt zusätzlich mit Spänen mit zum Feuer hin "offenen" Rauchraum.
> Lese hier immer wieder von Gasbrennern die eine Leistung haben, die auch ein 1 Familienhaus beheizen könnten. Sicher ist das abhängig von Bauart des Ofens, Aussentemperatur u.s.w.
> aber 7,5KW ?


----------



## Tulpe2 (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Räuchern tu' ich auch schon seit 1985 ...
Ich hab vor 15 Jahren mit 'nem 2,5 kW Brenner angefangen - das reicht aber im Winter nicht. Und einen Stärkeren kann man kleiner drehen.

Dazu kommt bei mir auch noch ein paar ungarischer Gulasch-Kessel, der Größte mit knapp 20 Liter. Da passt das mit dem Brennern auch ganz gut ...

Nur mit Holz ist dann bei mir eher Party-Räuchern. Wobei die "kleinen Kisten" sich nicht gerade durch stabile Temperaturen auszeichnen.
Für's "schnell mal zwischendurch" nehm' ich lieber den Brenner, da das ganze Gerödel hinterher wieder abgeräumt werden muss.
(Ich wohn' zur Miete im Mehrfamilienhaus!!)


----------



## Tulpe2 (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Kessel-Gulasch:


----------



## yukonjack (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Tulpe2 schrieb:


> Räuchern tu' ich auch schon seit 1985 ...
> Ich hab vor 15 Jahren mit 'nem 2,5 kW Brenner angefangen - das reicht aber im Winter nicht. Und einen Stärkeren kann man kleiner drehen.
> 
> Dazu kommt bei mir auch noch ein paar ungarischer Gulasch-Kessel, der Größte mit knapp 20 Liter. Da passt das mit dem Brennern auch ganz gut ...
> ...


 

klar, sind natürlich Argumente.........ich praktiziere da eher das Party-Räuchern (so 4-5mal im Jahr) meistens hab ich danach den Verlust der Muttersprache zu beklagen, so einen Spass macht das räuchern.........seh gerade deinen Gulaschtopf, auch nicht schlecht!


----------



## mathei (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

hab mal geschaut, 4,2 kw gibt es auch. ist wohl ein gutes argument, daß man bei dieser art öfen die themperatur besser halten kann. die alternative gulasch oder glühwein gefällt mir auch.


----------



## Slick (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Moin,

ich habe gestern 10 kg Bauchspeck zum Nasspökeln eingelegt.Die Lake hat 12% Salzgehalt.

Ich wollte mal Nasspökeln probieren und erhoffe mir dadurch ein durchgepökelten Kern.

Das Fleisch lagere ich jetzt für 3 Wochen im Keller bei 8-9 Grad ist das okay oder ist die Temperatur zu hoch?

Grüße


----------



## Riesenangler (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Slick schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich habe gestern 10 kg Bauchspeck zum Nasspökeln eingelegt.Die Lake hat 12% Salzgehalt.
> 
> ...


----------



## Slick (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Danke für die schnelle Info.#6

Das sind normale Schweinebäuche und Wässern,da muss ich mal schauen.

Der Keller wird nicht wärmer eher kälter.Ist ein gewölbter Keller mit 70 cm dicken Mauern.



Grüße


----------



## schmutzpuckel (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ich habe ja bereits Fische geräuchert.Dies hat so einigermaßen gut geklappt.Jetzt habe ich hier im Board eure selbst geräucherten Schinken gesehen und würde mich ganz gerne damit beschäftigen.
Doch vorher habe ich noch ein paar offene Fragen.
Fische werden über Nacht in eine Lake eingelegt, nächsten Tag  getrocknet und anschließend geräuchert.

Beim Fleisch scheint es komplzierter zu sein.Warum muss man eigentlich Fleisch pökeln ? Warum gibt es verschiedene Arten des pökeln (trocken und nass)? Muss mann überhaupt pökeln ?Was ist der Sinn des pökelns??


----------



## Tulpe2 (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



schmutzpuckel schrieb:


> ... Muss mann überhaupt pökeln ?Was ist der Sinn des pökelns??




Ganz einfach? Ich versuch mal:
Mit dem Pökeln wird eine für Bakterien ungünstige Lebensumgebung geschaffen - die "platzen" in die Salzumgebung.
Zusätzlich wir dann beim Räuchern die Oberfläche mit einem (hauch dünnen) Teerfilm versehen, so können im Nachhinein kaum neue Bakterien eindringen.


----------



## schmutzpuckel (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Warum werden verschiedene Pökelvarianten verwendet?
Der eine reibt sein Flesch für zwei Wochen ein und stellt sich das ganze unters Bett, der nächste machts in einer Lauge und manch einer vakuumiert das ganze.
Richtet sich das nach dem Fleisch oder ist das eine reine Glaubensfrage ??


----------



## Tulpe2 (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Trocken pökeln entzieht dem Fleisch/Fisch viel Wasser (s. Schinken).
Macht man i.d.R. bei Sachen die länger haltbar sein sollen - vor allem beim Kalträuchern.
Nachteil: ungleichmäßiger (zeitabhänig) eventuell "Salzkruste" (nicht wirklich: eher im Geschmack)

Nass pöckeln geht schneller und gleichmäßiger - in der Regel für Sachen die sofort verzehrt werden und eher zum heiß räuchern.
Nachteil vor allem geringe Haltbarkeit und eventuell zusätzliche "Wassereinlagerung".

Letztlich schwören aber die Meisten auf Ihre Methoden bzw. ändern diese nur "in kleinen Schritten" ...


----------



## schmutzpuckel (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Danke für die Antwort.:m

Wäre es sinnvoll sich mal beim Schweinemörder meines Vertrauens fürs erste einen fertig gepökelten Schweinrücken oder Nacken zu bestellen und diesen selbst zu räuchern ?Müsste der Schinken in den Heiß- oder in den Kaltrauch ?


----------



## Tulpe2 (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ein Schinken wird kalt geräuchert.
Über die max. Temperatur für "kalt" gehen aber die Meinungen "etwas" auseinander.
Salopp gesagt: beim kalt Räuchern bleiben Fleisch/Fisch innen "roh"

"Kassler", Aal, Stremellachs und Rauchwurst werden also "heiß" geräuchert. 
Schinken, Speck und Lachs (in Scheiben) werden "kalt" geräuchert

Über "fertig" gepökeltes lässt sich auch streiten: mir (persönlich!) ist es meist zu salzig ...


----------



## schmutzpuckel (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Eine Frage habe ich noch:

Wäre es dramatisch, da ich noch Probleme habe die Temperatur konstant zu halten, wenn der Schinken zuviel Hitze bekommt und aufgrund zu hoher Hitze durchgeräuchert wird ?


----------



## Tulpe2 (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

... dann hast Du 'n ziemlich salzigen "Kassler Braten".

Schinken wird ohne Feuer geräuchert. Die Späne dürfen nur glimmen. 
Ich mach sowas im Winter und hab dann weniger als 20°C im Ofen ...

Such mal nach "Sparbrand":
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3787543&postcount=1898


----------



## schmutzpuckel (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Super .Danke 

Wieviel Durchgänge a wieviele Stunden würdest du mir empfehlen ?


----------



## Tulpe2 (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Das kommt sehr auf die "Dicke" der Stücke und die Festigkeit an.

Kalt räucher ich 
Lachs/weißer Speck ca. 8 Stunden
Filet/Lendchen 10-12 Stunden
Schweinelachse 2-3x ca.12 Stunden

Größere Sachen hab ich schon ewig nicht gemacht ...


----------



## schmutzpuckel (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Dafür schon mal Danke:m
Ich werde mal Morgen zum Metzger marschieren und fragen ob er mir Fleisch gepökelt besorgen kann und werde mal mein Ergebnis mit Fotos präsentieren.


----------



## Riesenangler (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

@ Schmutzpuckel. Zum einen ja , zum Anderen ja. Erstens jederr macht sich sein pökeln wie er es am besten hält , von daher ist es schon eine art Glaubensfrage wie man pökelt. Zum anderen , ja man muss fleisch pökeln wenn man es räuchern will . Pökeln ist einen art der konservierung . Ohne würde dir das gut sehr schnell verderben. wenn du deine Fische über nacht einlegst dann pökelst du auch deine fische . Im prinzip wird jede art der Haltbarmachung und Einsalzung , egal ob trocken oder nass , als pökeln bezeichnet. Das ist eine uralte Konservierungsmethode , welche schon nachweisslich in der Steinzeit eingesetzt wurde. Die ersten Seefahrer aus Europa ( Kolumbus , Magelan um mal zwei zu nennen ) wären ohne Pökelfleisch garnicht zu ihren Reisen in der Lage gewesen. Pökeln kann von sehr mild bis zu echt salzig ausfallen . Schinken werden in der regel recht mild , dafür aber länger gepökelt . Blos nicht wie ich es schon gelesen habe in einem Ratgeber nur über Nacht in eine Lake gelegt und dann am nächsten Tag geräuchert. Das geht mit Fisch aber nicht mit Fleisch. Man kann nass pökeln , in dem man fleisch in Lake legt und dann dort ein bis zwei bis drei Wochen dort liegen lässt. dann erhält man ein mild schmeckendes pökelgut , weil ja die lake von allen seiten gleichmäßig am Gut "arbeiten" kann und man auf grund des wassers welches in der Lake ist dann einen eher langsamen Austausch von salz und Wasser aus dem Gut hat , das hat was mit Osmose zu tun und wäre wohl zu langwierig hier zu erklären. Wenn man trockenpökelt erziehlt man in der regel kräftiger gepökeltes Gut weil man ja das Salzgemisch direkt aufträgt , hier muss man auch sehr viel gründlicher arbeiten . Wenn man eine stelle übersieht wenn man das Gut einsalzt, dann kann es zur fäulniss an der Stelle kommen , muss aber nicht. Hier ist der austausch von Wasser mit Salz natürlich stärker weil man jan kein wasser im Salz hat sondern eben nur das Salz ( besser kann ich es nicht formulieren) . Ich schöpfe die entstehende lake immer ab und lege dann etwas Salz nach um den entstandenen Salzverlust zu kompensieren. Aber das ist auch so eine Glaubens- Geschmacksfrage.:m Ach ja zu guter letzt, Man kann auch die Lake direkt in das Fleisch einspritzen. Hier wird eine lake mit einer Stärke von 6-10, manche sagen auch bis 12 prozent verwendet. Das wird dann bei kasselern oder in der Industrie so gemacht weil man hier ja schnell zu ergebnissen kommen muss , beim Kassler weil mn ihn ja sofort danach heissräuchert , bei der industrie weil der kunde sonst den gerechtfertigten Preis der für die Handwerkliche Arbeit anfällt nicht bereit ist zu bezahlen ausserdm wäre eine riesige Logistik und Lagerhaltung nötig um die gefragten Mengen für die Supermärkte und Discounter herzustellen. Ich glaube nicht das Aldikunden und viele anderen bereit sind den bis zu achtfachen Preis zu zahlen .


----------



## schmutzpuckel (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Danke für den Input.

Ich habe mich beim Einkaufen erkundigt, ob ich das Fleisch schon gepökelt bekommen kann.Dies ist kein Problem.

Für die erste Ladung werde ich mir das Fleisch dann also bestellen und anschließend kalt räuchern.Das Pökeln an sich werde ich danach mal versuchen.


----------



## Tulpe2 (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Übrigens:
Die gewerbliche "Spritzpökelung" ist in vielen Ländern verboten, z.B. in Polen.
Grund waren diverse "Pökelfleischskandale" nach dem 2.Wk.
(es wurde vermehrt gespritzt weil "keine Zeit mehr war" und stark geräuchert um die Fäulnis geschmacklich zu überdecken)


----------



## mathei (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Tulpe2 schrieb:


> Übrigens:
> Die gewerbliche "Spritzpökelung" ist in vielen Ländern verboten, z.B. in Polen.
> Grund waren diverse "Pökelfleischskandale" nach dem 2.Wk.
> (es wurde vermehrt gespritzt weil "keine Zeit mehr war" und stark geräuchert um die Fäulnis geschmacklich zu überdecken)


 
iiiiiiiiiihhhhhhhhh, gitti gitt .bäh
übrigens ich habe den ofen und den 4,2 kw brenner bestellt. :vik:


----------



## Tino (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



schmutzpuckel schrieb:


> Danke für den Input.
> 
> Ich habe mich beim Einkaufen erkundigt, ob ich das Fleisch schon gepökelt bekommen kann.Dies ist kein Problem.
> 
> Für die erste Ladung werde ich mir das Fleisch dann also bestellen und anschließend kalt räuchern.Das Pökeln an sich werde ich danach mal versuchen.




Hallo

Hat dein Fleischer dein Fleisch auch durchbrennen lassen?


----------



## schmutzpuckel (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Um ehrlich zu sein keine Ahnung.
Was ist durchbrennen ?


----------



## sprogoe (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

vom Metzger gepökeltes Fleisch würde ich eventuell für ein Saure-Bohnen-Gericht nehmen, aber nicht, um es kalt zu räuchern.
Frag´ den Metzger mal, wie lange der Pökelvorgang dauert.
Ich möchte wetten, ich kenne die Antwort bereits: 2 Tage.
Und wo bleibt da der individuelle Geschmack, den wir unserem Selbstgepökelten durch die eigene Gewürzmischung verleihen.

Des wär nix für mich.#d

Gruß Siggi


----------



## schmutzpuckel (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ohoh...;+
Ist glaube da ist wirklich nix.Ihr habt ja Recht.Ich lasse es lieber mit fertig gepökelten Fleisch.
Ich habe halt noch nie Fleisch gepökelt und habe so ein bisschen
ein mulmiges Gefühl.So eine Mischung aus Unsicherheit und Unwissenheit.

Gibt es von euch irgendwo in den tiefen Annalen des Anglerboards so etwas wie eine Pökelanleitung ??


----------



## aal60 (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



schmutzpuckel schrieb:


> Ohoh...;+
> ...
> 
> Gibt es von euch irgendwo in den tiefen Annalen des Anglerboards so etwas wie eine Pökelanleitung ??



Lies mal in diesem Tröt von Anfang an, die ersten Seiten werden sehr interessant sein! #6

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## schmutzpuckel (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Danköööö


----------



## kaipiranja (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



schmutzpuckel schrieb:


> Danköööö




http://woolypigs.com/abook/

 Das ist ein Ebook der österreichischen Landwirtschaftskammer, das pdf 19623 beschäftigt sich mit dem Pökeln, dort sind alle Pökelarten und deren Sinn erklärt…

  Falls du die Links nicht direkt öffnen kannst: Rechte Maustaste -> „speichern unter“ und dann vom heimischen Rechner öffnen!


 Ob die Art des Pökelns einfach nur eine Glaubensfrage ist, wage ich mal zu bezweifeln. Jede Pökelart hat  Vor- und Nachteile und ihren Sinn. An allererster Stelle aber wirklich auch an allererster steht die Hygiene und das nochmal ganz besonders wenn man seine Produktion an dritte weiter gibt. 



Allein dadurch ergeben sich schon gewisse Einschränkungen bei den Mengen und Art der Verarbeitung.
  Ich persönlich Pökel zu 95% im Vakuumverfahren weil es einfach in Bezug auf die mir gegebenen (Haushaltstypischen) Möglichkeiten das Beste und einfachste ist.  



...es ist kein Hexenwerk und mit ein wenig lesen (wie z.B.: in diesem Forum), mit Büchern oder Nachfragen relativ schnell zu erlernen...


Gruß, Kai


----------



## Tino (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



schmutzpuckel schrieb:


> Um ehrlich zu sein keine Ahnung.
> Was ist durchbrennen ?




Genau das habe ich mir gedacht !!!

Das ist nicht wie beim Popeln.

 "nen Finger hab ich ja,dass wird schon hinhauen"

Du möchtst ein *Lebensmittel* für dich und deine Familie herstellen.
Da würde ich aber etwas mehr Wissen über diese Sache,mir selber abverlangen.
Was mache ich da,warum mache ich das so,welchen Grund hat diese Vorgehensweise usw usf.

Da reicht es beileibe nicht nen Ofen hinzustellen und mal irgendwas, von irgendwoher, irgendwie in den Rauch zu hängen.


Lies dich hier mal von Anfang an durch und du wirst vieles lernen und verstehen.
Wenn du dir dabei Zeit lässt,macht es auch selbst viel mehr Mut, sich da auch richtig ranzutrauen.

Bevor ich mich traute sind Wochen mit lesen, lesen, lesen im Internet ins Land gegangen,bis ich mir sicher war, dass ich dieser Sache mit einem guten Grundwissen gewachsen war.

Der Erfolg des ersten selbstgemachten Speck und Schinken gab mir Recht,dass sich diese Zeit der Vorbereitung mehr als gelohnt haben.

Vor jedem Erfolg steht die Arbeit !!!

Also knie dich da rein und probiere dein erstes Fleisch.

...viel Erfolg und viel Spass dabei wünsche ich dir ! ! !


----------



## ostseethaler (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

|good:|good:|good:

kann ich nur zustimmen!

@schmutzpuckel,  wenn ich dir nen Rat geben darf.
Lies dir hier in diesem Trööt einiges durch, kopier oder druck dir einige Rezepturen aus. Beste Beispiele sind z.B die von Tino. Die hab ich schon oft verwendet und geschmacklich immer hervorragend.
Dann besorg dir die einzelnen Zutaten. Dann besogst du dir aus der Metro oder sonstwo aus dem Großhandel nen Nackenstrang oder Schweinerücken. Der ist nicht so teuer....wenn das nix wird, oder versaut ist und du ihn event. wegschmeißen musst, dann ists nicht ganz so schlimm.
Brauchst ja nicht gleich mit Filets anfangen.

Dann verfähst du mit dem Fleisch so, wie es hier zig Mal geschrieben steht. Da kann nicht allzuviel schief gehen.

Das wird schon klappen. Darfst nicht so änglstlich sein mit Pökeln und Räuchern!!! 
Haben alle mal angefangen und alle haben wohl auch mal Lehrgeld bezahlt. Mit der Zeit und mit der gesammelten Erfahrung kannst du dann deine Sachen immer noch weiter verfeinern.
NUR MUT, DAS WIRD SCHON KLAPPEN, KEINE ANGST!!!

Gruß vom Ostseethaler


----------



## schmutzpuckel (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Alles klar Männer wird gemacht !:m

Gruß vom Räucherbanausen


----------



## Riesenangler (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Kann Tino nur zustimmen . Auch wenn wir nicht unbedingt einer meinung sind was räuchertemperaturen angeht . Einfach hier gründlich lesen , sich notizen machen und gründlich überlegen was genau du willst . Hier im trööt wird ja über beides recht gern diskutiert und auch beides ( Fleisch und Fisch) gern mal durcheinander gebracht. Wenn du noch fragen hast einfach stellen und man kann dir hier genug fachliche auskunft erteilen.


----------



## Tulpe2 (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hab mir mal die östereichischen Vorschriften "reingezogen"
(http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3799268&postcount=1949)

Ist mal richtig Interessant!

All zu viel hab ich nicht falsch gemacht und vieles war auch noch so "wie Opa es erzählt hat". Auch die Wirkung auf Bakterien(!) von Pökelsalz.(nix mit "Wunddesinfektion" #h)

Allerdings hab ich immer Salpeter und Pökelsalz verbal "in einen Topf geschmissen" - wobei ich da selber immer nur 0,5%iges (Natrium-)Nitritpökelsalz aus'm Fleischereibedarf verwende ...


----------



## Riesenangler (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

@ Tulpe . Stärkeres NPS wird nach meiner kentniss auch nicht in Deutschland vertrieben . Weil ja einige Bürokraten in Brüssel schiss vor der Krebserregenen wirkung von Nitrit haben.Wobei man hier sagen muss das man wenn man damit Krebs erzeugen will , und wer will das schon , unmengen davon pur futtern müsste.


----------



## Slick (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Moin,


mein Speck sieht nach 1 Woche top aus und es hat 6 Grad im Keller.1 Woche noch dann wird bald geräuchert.#h


----------



## Tulpe2 (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> ... Wobei man hier sagen muss das man wenn man damit Krebs erzeugen will , und wer will das schon , unmengen davon pur futtern müsste.



... und dann das Kochsalz schon tödlich wäre ...


----------



## Corinna68 (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

So nun habe ich mir alles von anfang an durchgelesen und brauchte schon ne Küchenrolle vor lauter sabbern:vik:
Mußte doch gleich Eisangeln gehen und Männe mußte Heringe Räuchern.
Jetzt muß er einen Kalträucherofen bauen#6
Danke für die tollen tipps und Rezepte,macht weiter so:vik:


----------



## sprogoe (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

lecker Fischchen.#6

für´s Kalträuchern muß Männe doch keinen extra Ofen bauen,
Sparbrand in den vorhandenen Ofen und los geht´s.
So mache ich das doch auch.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Tino (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo Corinna 

Herzlich Willkommen hier im Räucherforum und viel Spass und gutes Gelingen.


----------



## Tulpe2 (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Extra Ofen?
Kein "Sparbrand"?
'n "Deich" aus Buchenmehl reicht auch ...


----------



## mathei (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Tulpe2 schrieb:


> Extra Ofen?
> Kein "Sparbrand"?


 mein ofen ist heute angekommen. wie schon vorher geschrieben, so ähnlich wie deiner. der brenner ist noch nicht da.ich habe aber ( glaube ich ) mist gebaut bei der bestellung. ich habe jetzt quasi keine räuchermehlpfanne. stellst du wie es auf dem foto zu sehen ist die r-mehlpfanne direkt aufs tropfblech beim heisräuchern?


----------



## Tulpe2 (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



mathei2005 schrieb:


> ...ich habe jetzt quasi keine räuchermehlpfanne. stellst du wie es auf dem foto zu sehen ist die r-mehlpfanne direkt aufs tropfblech beim heisräuchern?



Andersrum:
Auf den ersten Einschub unter der Wurst kommt das Tropfblech ...
Die Räuchermehlpfanne ist einfach gekanntetes dünnes Blech, das Tropfblech auch - nur größer.
Vorne und hinten ist das Tropfblech 'n guten cm kleiner als die Grundfläche.


----------



## mathei (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

ja jetzt sehe ich den einschub. bei meinem ist aber unter dem tropfblech nix, wo ich die schale raufstellen kann. mist


----------



## Tulpe2 (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Der ist ZU BLANK!
Man sieht gar nix!!

Erstmal "ausbrennen" und ohne Lebensmittel "einräuchern"!
Wenn was fehlt: Niro-Winkel und Popnieten!

PS: ... aber gut sieht er aus!!!


----------



## mathei (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Tulpe2 schrieb:


> Der ist ZU BLANK!
> Man sieht gar nix!!
> 
> Erstmal "ausbrennen" und ohne Lebensmittel "einräuchern"!
> ...


 
stimmt da spiegelt sich alles. werde mir wohl was bauen lassen für die schale.
eine frage noch. ich muss ja die blende, wo der gasbrenner hin soll weg lassen. haut das gut hin mit der regulierung der themperatur über den brenner ?


----------



## Tulpe2 (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

In die Blende einfach 2 Schnitte bis zum "Loch".

Ansonsten: erst mal Testen. Löcher können immer noch in den Boden. Locher zu machen wird schwerer.


----------



## mathei (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Tulpe2 schrieb:


> In die Blende einfach 2 Schnitte bis zum "Loch".


das war auch meine erste idee. traut man sich ja kaum, so schön wie der glänzt.
einräuchern ohne fisch ist klar. denke so ne std. bei 100 grad


----------



## Tulpe2 (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Zuerst mal auswaschen und danach "Ausbrennen".
Auch wenn's Niro ist: an den Verarbeitungsmaschinen hängt auch Öl - und zwar keins aus Oliven ...


----------



## Corinna68 (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



sprogoe schrieb:


> lecker Fischchen.#6
> 
> für´s Kalträuchern muß Männe doch keinen extra Ofen bauen,
> Sparbrand in den vorhandenen Ofen und los geht´s.
> ...



Wir haben einen alten Badeofen mit untergestell,der sich in wohlgefallen auflöst.
Also kommt was neus hin aber richtig .Ihr habt ja genug Tipps gegeben#6
werd berichten wenn er fertig ist
Corinna|wavey:


----------



## leopard_afrika (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

@ corinna
dann schau dir mal siggis tonnentröt an, das ding ist "vernünftig" und vor allem einfach zum wegrollen. wenn ich da an das rumgewuchte mit meinem edelstahlschrank denke... |uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## Corinna68 (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> @ corinna
> dann schau dir mal siggis tonnentröt an, das ding ist "vernünftig" und vor allem einfach zum wegrollen. wenn ich da an das rumgewuchte mit meinem edelstahlschrank denke... |uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:



Danke dir, hab ich auch schon durchgelesen#6
Ich dachte eher an Seite 128 hulk 40 seinen http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=175433&d=1323922192

Wir brauchen ja nichts wegräumen ,Grundstück ist groß genug
corinna|wavey:


----------



## Corinna68 (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Siggi nicht traurig sein ,deine Räuchertonne ist trotzdem super#6#6#6#6
aber hulk 40 sein Projekt gefällt mir besser:m
ist halt Frauenmeinung:q
corinna|wavey:


----------



## leopard_afrika (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Corinna68 schrieb:


> ... ist halt Frauenmeinung:q
> corinna|wavey:


 oooh, da kommen da sicherlich noch lila ziegel rauf und blumenkübel rings um :vik: :m:m:m


----------



## Corinna68 (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> oooh, da kommen da sicherlich noch lila ziegel rauf und blumenkübel rings um :vik: :m:m:m



Super der Mann denkt mit#6 aber lila muß nicht sein|kopfkrat
corinna|wavey:


----------



## leopard_afrika (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

na pinke dachziegel gibts ja noch nicht! ( ZUM GLÜCK!!! ) Schlimm genug, daß es pinke mauerziegel gibt! ;-)

brrrr, ich stell mir gerade vor, wie ich beim fische abknabbern auf nen pinken ofen starren müßte! äääääh, nee, ich wills mir gar nicht vorstellen!!!!!!!!


----------



## leopard_afrika (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

ach übrigens, habe neulich mal irgendwo einen bericht mit fotos gesehen. dort hatte auch jemand so ein gemauertes "öfchen", aber viel größer. der hatte neben den " normalen räucherofen noch nen offenen kamin dran gepappt, dessen feuerstelle etwas vertieft lag. er hatte durch die "tieferlegung" eine auflagefläche für einen großen grillrost. weiterhin war der feuerraum des kamins ca. 1- 1,2 m hoch, so daß er sogar ein spanferkel einhängen konnte. außerdem gab es da noch eine rohrverbindung zwischen räucherofen und kaminraum und türeinhängungen rechts und links des feuerraumes vom kamin, den er dadurch auch mit schnellem einhängen von 2 türen als zusätzlichen kaltrauchraum für schinken oder auf einzuschiebenden gittern fischfilets mit beräucherung über einen fuchs aus dem räucherofen verwenden konnte.
der hatte also auf einer grundfläche von vlt. 2*1,25 m in seinem garten kamin, heißräucherofen, grill, spanferkelspieß, kalträucherofen, herd, vlt. sogar auch backofen. voll genial, aber er hat wohl auch fast eine saison dran gebaut.
vlt. baut dir dein mann ja so was corinna und du schmeißt dann ne party für alle hier!?! ;-)


----------



## sprogoe (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Corinna68 schrieb:


> Siggi nicht traurig sein ,deine Räuchertonne ist trotzdem super#6#6#6#6
> aber hulk 40 sein Projekt gefällt mir besser:m
> ist halt Frauenmeinung:q
> corinna|wavey:



Hallo Corinna,

auch von mir erst mal ein herzliches Willkommen hier in der Runde.

Warum sollte ich traurig sein, wenn Dir Hulk sein "Projekt" besser gefällt?:q
Vielleicht hätte ich auch gern sowas großes festes, geht bei aber leider nicht.

Ich wohne in einer Mietwohnung und räuchere hier kackfrech zwischen den Häusern auf der Wiese, da kann also nichts gemauertes hin, sondern meine rollende "Veredlungsmaschine" muß nach Gebrauch wieder in meine Garage gerollt werden.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## hulk40 (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Corinna68 schrieb:


> Siggi nicht traurig sein ,deine Räuchertonne ist trotzdem super#6#6#6#6
> aber hulk 40 sein Projekt gefällt mir besser:m
> ist halt Frauenmeinung:q
> corinna|wavey:


Hallo Corinna
Schön das dir mein Räucherofen gefällt. Habe auch lange nach
dieser Bauanleitung gesucht.Ich habe sie mir bei unseren Räucherfreund aal 60 abgekupfert und fast Orginal nachgebaut.Und kann nur Sagen der Aufwand und Einsatz hat sich gelohnt,er sieht gut aus und funktioniert auch sehr gut.
Ich habe aber auch mal mit einen kleinen Edelstahlofen angefangen.Wie gut das es dieses Forum gibt um sich solche Anregungen zu holen.
                               MfG hulk40


----------



## Corinna68 (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Wird schon klappen,bis der Frost vorbei ist wird Männe schon alles was er braucht zusammenbekommen.
Mal eine kurze Zusammenfassung
1.Fleisch waschen und abtrocknen
2.Fleisch würzen und einschweißen Vakuum und wenden
3.je nach Gewicht etwa 8-14Tage ziehen lassen
4.dann mehrmals Kalträucher
5.nach dem Räuchern etwa 8 Tage reifen lassen 

danach verspeisen|bla:
Hab ich etwas vergessen ???
corinna#h


----------



## Corinna68 (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

zu den Gewürzen
will meine Bestellung bei *.hausschlachtebedarf.de machen

NPS,Pfeffer,Wacholderbeeren,Senfkörner,Lorbeer,Natriumkarbonat,Askorbat
verschiedene Netze, Koriander
Kann jemand solche Fertigmischung empfehlen
Hab ich etwas vergessen, bitte ich um Ergänzung
Corinna|wavey:
*


----------



## sprogoe (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Corinna68 schrieb:


> Wird schon klappen,bis der Frost vorbei ist wird Männe schon alles was er braucht zusammenbekommen.
> Mal eine kurze Zusammenfassung
> 1.Fleisch waschen und abtrocknen
> 2.Fleisch würzen und einschweißen Vakuum und wenden
> ...



ich würde, je nach Gewicht, eher 14-21 Tage pökeln lassen (ich lasse immer 3 Wochen vakuumverschweißt im Kühlschrank gelagert pökeln).
Danach die Gewürze abspülen und das Fleisch gut abtrocknen.
Dann mind. 2 Tage im gut durchlüfteten, kühlen Keller zum Durchbrennen aufhängen.
Danach kalträuchern, je nach persönlichem Ermessen und der Größe ca. 3-5 mal.

Gutes Gelingen wünscht Siggi


----------



## Slick (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Corinna68 schrieb:


> zu den Gewürzen
> will meine Bestellung bei *.hausschlachtebedarf.de machen
> 
> NPS,Pfeffer,Wacholderbeeren,Senfkörner,Lorbeer,Natriumkarbonat,Askorbat
> ...



Rosmarin,Nelken,Paprika Edelsüß,Knoblauchgranulat

Grüße


----------



## Waldemar (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Corinna68 schrieb:


> zu den Gewürzen
> will meine Bestellung bei *.hausschlachtebedarf.de machen*
> 
> *NPS,Pfeffer,Wacholderbeeren,Senfkörner,Lorbeer,Natriumkarbonat,Askorbat*
> ...


 
hallo corinna,
als netze nehm ich die von der apotheke, die man über nen verband zieht.
die sind von der struktur viel feiner und passen sich phantastisch dem fleisch an.
ich hab mich hier zwar noch nicht geoutet, hab aber letzten herbst, nach dem ich hier gelesen hab auch damit angefangen schinken u. würste zu produzieren.
fertigmischungen nehm ich nicht. so wirds jedes mal etwas anders. pfeffer nehm ich den weißen.


----------



## Corinna68 (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Danke Männers 
-Siggi ich hab doch gewußt das da noch etwas war#6
2 Tage Durchbrennen lassen (aufhängen)
Kopfkino:q:q:q:q

-Slick da kann man doch bestimmt frischen Knofi nehmen ,bringt doch mehr Geschmack

-Waldemar die Strümpfe kenn ich, guter Tipp #6
Dann muß unser alter Räucherofen doch erst mal herhalten,bis der neue fertig ist ,dauert mir zu lange

corinna|wavey:


----------



## Slick (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hi,

ich nehme gerne Granulat,da ich das auch nebenbei zum Angeln benutze.:m

Der Händler ist besser und die Ware top

http://myworld.ebay.de/mvst-r/?_trksid=p4340.l2559

und ab 30 Euro versandkostenfrei


Grüße


----------



## Corinna68 (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Verwendet ihr eigendlich Kunst oder Naturdarm für eure Würste?

eure Würste|kopfkrat..........:q

corinna|wavey:


----------



## Riesenangler (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

@ Corinna . Ich les ja schon eine Weile mit und nun muss ich mal antworten. Beide Därme haben natürlich ihre Stärken und auch ihre Schwächen. Kunstdarm ist meist viel Haltbarer und auch leichter zu verarbeiten . Er ist in der Regel lange lagerbar ( Ausname bilden zum Beispiel einige Eiweissdärme, welch luftfeuchte ziehen) . Künstliche Därme , so der korreckte Ausdruck, sind Kalibertreu und auch meist belastbarer als Naturdärme . Sie sind aber oft auch teurer als Natürliche. Ich geh mal davon aus das ihr nur Rohwürste räuchern wollt. Dann kann ich den Hukkidarm emphehlen auch Kuttisindärme haben sich für die Rohwurstherstellung zu hause bewährt. Bei beiden solltet ihr aber die Wurst etwas reifen lassen bevor ihr sie räuchert . In einem dunklen Raum mit wenig , am idealsten keinem Luftzug. Der Raum sollte wenn es geht nicht zu kalt aber auch nicht zu Warm sein , so in etwas um die 16-20 grad sind ideal . Wichtig ist das ihr dann die Wurst so alle zwei tage mal wässert , damit sich kein trockenrand bilden kann .Wenn sich die Wurst schleimig und glibschig anfühlt , dann ist sie nicht verdorben sondern das ist ein beleg das die Masse arbeitet und reift ( tätigkeit von reifebakterien) . Dann muss die Wurst abgewaschen werden . Etwas sals ins Wasser und Lauwarm abwaschen. Nehmt ruhig eine Bürste , es sind Kunstdärme , Vorsich bei kuttis die sind etwas emfindlich gegen reibung und lösen sich etwas auf wenn ihr zu stark reibt. Därme die ihr nicht mehr braucht , braucht ihr nicht wegschmeissen sondern die könnt ihr aufhängen und gründlich trocknen , dann sind sie fast ewig haltbar. Wichtig ist noch zu sagen das ihr euch an die Verabeitungshinweis des Herstellers halten solltet. 

Bei Naturdärmen sieht es etwas anders aus. Sie sind nicht immer Kalibertreu , leicht zu beschädigen wenn man es mit dem Füllen und den Fülldruck übertreibt und natürlich haben sie ein Verfallsdatum. Hier kann ich vorbehaltlos den Kranzdarm emphehlen , Ein sehr dankbarer darm ( Dünndarm vom Rind) . Er ist sehr leicht zu verarbeiten sehr stabil ( es sei denn ihr erwischt eine schon etwas Ältere charge) , in der Regel auch kaliber treu . Er verliert nur wenig an durchmesser und ist recht pflegeleicht in der späteren Reifung ( wenn man denn diese will) . Auch haben sich Nachenden oder Fettenden bewährt . Diese sind aber mitunter nicht ganz unproblematisch , was die Reifung angeht und bedürfen einer erhöhten Aufmerksamkeit. Das vorgehen ist bei diesen beiden in etwa so wie beim dem oben genannten kunstdarm. Früher wurden auch Stoffwindeln zu Därmen ( Keine PAMPERS oder ähnliche) vernäht. Blasen ,Butten/Kappen , Krausen , Mägen und so weiter sind eher für Kochwürste geeignet und auch recht teuer ( Eine Blase wird zur zeit im Fleischereinkauf mit 1,50-2,00 euro gehandelt ) . Wenn es knacker werden sollen dann sich noch schweinsaitlinge/ därme zu emphehlen Ich verwende diese im Kaliber 26/28 . Vorsicht diese sind recht emfindlich was die verarbeitung betrifft und erfprdern etwas übung beim Füllen weil sie leicht platzen. Ausserdem sind Saitlinge und schweinesaitlinge recht teuer und so ein Bund ist schnell weg. Naturdärme sollte man idealerweisse schon am Abend vorher einwässeren und gründlich vom Salz bfreien . Handwarmes wasser verwenden , nicht wärmer al 45 grad . Wenn man zu heiss wässert dan besteht die geahr das die Därme verbrühen und euch beim füllen reihenweisse platzen weil das eiweiss in den Därmen denaturiert ist. Überzähliege Därme abstreifen damit das Wasser aus dem Darm kommt und dann mit Kochsalz ( Nur KOCHSALZ) einsalzen und zwar gründlich , da kann ruhig eine oder zwei Packungen bei draufgehen. Je besse die wieder gesalzen werden umso länger sind sie Haltbar , ein halbes jahr sollte schon noch drinn sein. Wenn ihr Nps verwendet werden die därme Rötlich und die Farbe bekommt ihr auch durch wässern nicht mehr raus. Vorsicht wenn ihr Naturdärme kauft. Wenn sie schon merkwürdig riechen ( Faulig oder gammelig) oder eine Rotlich Färbung haben dann sind sie entweder schlecht gesäubert , was auf den geschmack der wurst durchsclagen kann aber nicht muss oder sie sind schon etwas Älter und haben schon Rotfäule angesetzt und sind brüchig bei der verabeitung. Wobei man sagen muss das der geruch von Dämen eh keine wohltat für die Nase ist. Ich hoffe das euch dieser kurze Abriss etwas geholfen hat.:mAch noch was . Eure Rohwürste ( Salami Schlackwurst und andere ) niemals bei minussgraden lagern während der Reifung . Wenn ihr diese bei minusgraden reifen lasst dann killt ihr eure wurst und eure ganze Arbeit war für den Ars.. . Ich erleb es immer wieder dan leute zu mir oder in den Betrieb kommen die wolllen das man ihre Wurst rettet wo nichts mehr zu retten ist und die dann erstaunt sind das ihre Wurst nach einiger zeit verdirbt und Ranzig schmeckt weil alle Reifebakterien tot sind und nur noch die Fäulnissbaktereien arbeiten .


----------



## Corinna68 (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

@ Riesenangler
Det ist ja ne halbe Doktorarbeit,wat de da geschrieben hast#6
da kann ja nichts mehr schiefgehen#6
corinna|wavey:


----------



## holly08 (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo Corinna,
wenn Du irgendwie über Irgendjemanden in den Grossmarkt kommst;+ ( METRO, FEGRO usw. ) dann hol Dir da Gewürze. Billiger gehts wohl nicht. Z.B. Pfeffer 1Kg ca. 11,50€, bei Famila selber Pfeffer 500Gr. ca 14 €.#6


----------



## Corinna68 (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Da komm ich leider nicht rein .hab aber heute bei Norma zugeschlagen und mir etliches an Gewürzen geholt.200gr Tüten
war alles auf 1,50€ runtergesetzt ,Pfeffer rot,bunt,weiß ,Paprika,usw.
Das sind 7,50€ das Kilo:m
Trotzdem ein :k

corinna|wavey:


----------



## Tino (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Waldemar schrieb:


> hallo corinna,
> als netze nehm ich die von der apotheke, die man über nen verband zieht.
> die sind von der struktur viel feiner und passen sich phantastisch dem fleisch an.
> 
> ...


----------



## Riesenangler (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

@Tino . wenn dir nuss oder Oberschale zu schier ist dann probier doch mal unterschale oder ein stück von Schinkenspeck.


----------



## Tino (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo Riesenangler

Das hast du wohl etwas falsch verstanden|rolleyes

Die Stücke sind im Gegensatz zum Nacken, viel glatter geschnitten,dass meinte ich.
Beim Nacken sind Spalten und so was und er hat, von Natur aus, nicht so eine endgültige Form.

Das war nur als Beispiel gedacht. :m


----------



## kaipiranja (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



sprogoe schrieb:


> ich würde, je nach Gewicht, eher 14-21 Tage pökeln lassen (ich lasse immer 3 Wochen vakuumverschweißt im Kühlschrank gelagert pökeln).
> Danach die Gewürze abspülen und das Fleisch gut abtrocknen.
> Dann mind. 2 Tage im gut durchlüfteten, kühlen Keller zum Durchbrennen aufhängen.




...wenn du 3 Wochen Pökelst sollten die hier gängigen Fleischstückgrößen eigentlich komplett durch gepökelt sein. Ein durchbrennen ist dann nicht mehr nötig...und wenn es mal nötig sein sollte dann sollte es bei der gleichen Temperatur wie das Pökeln von statten geht - also im Kühlschrank. Stücke die nicht durchgepökelt sind, sind noch anfällig und mit vorsicht zu behandeln.

Das aufhängen an einem Kühlen Ort, also nach dem Durchpökeln/Durchbrennen so wie du es machst ist aber gut und hat Vorteile: das Räuchergut trocknet äußerlich gut ab und nimmt beim räuchen dann schneller Farbe bzw. Aroma an...

Gruß, Kai


----------



## Riesenangler (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hi Tino. Durchaus möglich das ich dich da missverstanden habe. Ich nehm am liebsten stücke wo noch eine schöne fettkante dran ist. 
 Jetzt mal ne andere Frage , so in die Runde. Ich bin zwar metzger , habe aber keine Ahnung von schaf und ziege. Hat hier irgendwer Ahnung ob man Schaf oder ziege zu Pökel verarbeiten kann. Wenn ja ist dann etwas anders oder etwas besonderes zu beachten? Wurst habe ich schon einige Kilogramm draus gemacht . Aber schinken ?


----------



## sprogoe (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

habe ich zwar auch keine ahnung davon, aber schlimmer kann der geschmack sicher nicht werden.

siggi


----------



## Tino (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Hi Tino. Durchaus möglich das ich dich da missverstanden habe. Ich nehm am liebsten stücke wo noch eine schöne fettkante dran ist.
> Jetzt mal ne andere Frage , so in die Runde. Ich bin zwar metzger , habe aber keine Ahnung von schaf und ziege. Hat hier irgendwer Ahnung ob man Schaf oder ziege zu Pökel verarbeiten kann. Wenn ja ist dann etwas anders oder etwas besonderes zu beachten? Wurst habe ich schon einige Kilogramm draus gemacht . Aber schinken ?




Dann hast du mir einen voraus. Solche Sachen wollte ich auch mal ausprobieren,aber leider bin ich immer weg im Ausland zum arbeiten.
Aber wenn ich mal,wie Siggi,Rentner bin ,dann kann ich auch nur über Zeit lachen.|rolleyes

Ich würde sagen ,ausprobieren!!! Ne schöne ausgelöste Keule von nem Lamm das im selben Jahr geschlachtet wird ,indem es geboren wurde.

Habe selbst mal 3 Stück Gotländer ,mit Schwiegervater, im März geholt und im November selbst geschlachtet.

Die Keule schön im Ofen geschmort...mmmmh ein Gedicht. Der Rest war nicht schlechter.

Gestunken hat das nicht die Bohne,oder herb gerochen.

An Reh angelehnt,würd ich sagen.

Ich würds wagen und machen,wenn ich nicht hier in Qatar am arbeiten wäre.

ja ja arbeiten Siggi...dein Stichwort!!!


----------



## Slick (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ich habe jetzt mal nach 2 Wochen Nasspökeln den Bauspeck raus geholt.

Was sagt ihr zum Kern?




Zum Schaf.

Schmeckt sehr lecker.Früher haben wir immer so 6-10 Schafe,Lämmer im Jahr selbst geschlachtet,beim Kumpel meines Vaters.Er machte auch Scharfssalami, ein Gedicht.


Wer nur Mastfleisch(Billigfleisch) essen tut,verpasst einiges.Er sollte mal z.B. ein Bioschwein-Rind mal probieren.Es liegen Welten dazwischen.


Grüße


----------



## Tino (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Das Fleisch sieht seeeeehr gut aus,Slick. Gut durchgepökelt und eine schöne Farbe.

Mein reden mit dem Lamm. 

AUSPROBIEREN Riesenangler,sonst mach ich es.

Kommende Woche komme ich nach Hause und muss auch erstmal nicht wieder los. (hoffentlich)
Vielleicht schnappe ich mir ne Lammkeule und bin der erste der es gemacht hat.

Dann war ich es..........:vik:


----------



## Slick (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Danke Tino

Mir kam der Kern bisschen zu rot vor.
Ich bin auch bisschen Farbenblind.:q


Grüße


----------



## Tulpe2 (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ich "rechne" bei Fleisch zum pökeln  immer etwa einen Tag pro 1,5 cm Durchmesser.
"Versaut" hab ich dabei noch nix.

PS: im Kühlschrank liegen gerade 4,5 kg Schweinelenchen eingepökelt (5% Salz) in eigenlake. Sonntag geht's dann für 12 Stunden in den Wacholderrauch.


----------



## Slick (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ich war richtig überrascht,wie trocken das Fleisch war.
Ich hatte damit gerechnet das das Fleisch sich aufschwämmt ,aber nichts.Der Wassergehalt kommt mir geringer vor wie vorher.Meine Eindruck.

Ich werde wohl nur noch Nasspökeln, Sud kochen,Eimer und ab in den Keller.Einfacher geht es nicht mehr und der Kühlschrank ist nicht dauerbelegt.|rolleyes


Grüße


----------



## sprogoe (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

sag´ich doch; Tino immer arbeiten
Siggi immer fleißig:q


----------



## Tino (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Slick schrieb:


> Ich war richtig überrascht,wie trocken das Fleisch war.
> Ich hatte damit gerechnet das das Fleisch sich aufschwämmt ,aber nichts.Der Wassergehalt kommt mir geringer vor wie vorher.Meine Eindruck.
> 
> Ich werde wohl nur noch Nasspökeln, Sud kochen,Eimer und ab in den Keller.Einfacher geht es nicht mehr und der Kühlschrank ist nicht dauerbelegt.|rolleyes
> ...



Jetzt hab ich eine Bitte an dich Slick.
Könntest du für die, die es mal mit dem nasspökeln probieren wollen,mal ganz genau beschreiben?!

Rezept für wieviel kg Fleisch

Dann wie du den Sud kochst,mit ein paar Tips vielleicht.

Eben die gesamte Vorgehensweise wie und was du da machst.

Interessiert mich ebenfalls sehr!!!


----------



## Tino (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



sprogoe schrieb:


> sag´ich doch; Tino immer arbeiten
> Siggi immer fleißig:q



Lach du nur.

Ich werd auch wieder die Zeit finden mal ein wenig Fleisch zu machen.
Nächste Woche fliege ich nach Hause und dann werd ich mir ertsmal nen schönen Graved Lachs beizen und den noch ne gute Nacht im Kaltrauch in den Ofen hängen.

Das wird legger...


----------



## sprogoe (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Tino,
das taugt nicht; Du und ohne Arbeit.
Dann wirst Du nur sitzen, räuchern, Dir den Bauch vollschlagen und fett werden.
neee, neee#d

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Tino (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ohne Arbeit ???   ...würde gehn:l:l:l


Genug zu tun hätte ich,wie angeln und räuchern z.B.


Siggi ,zugelegt habe ich schon von allein,leider.

Aber Fisch macht ja nicht dick...


----------



## Slick (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Meine Zutaten für die Lake

46g Wacholderbeeren
2 EL Knoblauchpulver
6 Lorbeerblätter
20 g Pfeffer
und dann je 10g  Nelken,Rosmarin,Senfkörner,Kümmel,Koriander.

Koriander,Wacholderbeeren,Senfkörner im Mörser gemahlen.

480g Pökelsalz und 3520 ml Wasser. 12%Lake

Dann kam alles in einen großen Topf und wurde mit dem Wasser für 30 Minuten gekocht.Abkühlen lassen.Das Fleisch wurde dann im Eimer geschichtet ohne das Fleisch nochmals mit Salz einzureiben.Sud rein und beschwert bis das Fleisch komplett mit der Lake bedeckt war.Das Fleisch wurde dann für 2 Wochen im Keller bei 6 Grad (Anfangs 8 Grad) gelagert.
Ich wollte das Fleisch wässern,aber nach einer Kostprobe hatte ich mich dagegen entschieden.Das Fleisch brennt jetzt für 4 Tage durch und kommt dann in den Rauch.

Das nächste mal nehme ich etwas weniger Wacholderbeeren,aber sonst schmeckt top.:q

Wegen der Menge an Lake

Das Fleisch muss bedeckt sein.

ich hatte 8 kg Bauchspeck auf 4 Liter Lake. Es kommt drauf an wie gut man schichtet.


Grüße


----------



## ostseethaler (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

@Tino, Slick hat es ja schon genau so beschrieben mit dem nass pökeln.
Bin seit Sept. letzten Jahres auch dazu über gegangen. Ich hatte beim trocken pökeln ja immmer den Kern nie richtig schön rot. Egal wieviel Wochen ich die Stücke im Salz hatte. Jetzt, mit dem Nasspökeln sind sie so, wie sie sein müssen....rosa rot bis in den Kern.

Die Menge an Gewürzen pro Kilo nehm ich genau so, wie deine hier geposteten Rezepte vor geben. Nichts anderes, mehr oder weniger als beim Trockenpökeln, genau die gleichen Mengen.

Dazu mach ich mir eine 10% Lake....http://www.chefkoch.de/forum/2,70,5...ellaken-fuer-unterschiedlichen-Schaerfen.html
nach diesem Muster. Gesamte Menge Gewürze+NPS ins Wasser und kurz Aufkochen lassen, einen Tag abkühlen lassen.
Dann nehm ich meine Pökelspritze und injeziere die Lake ins Fleich. Alle paar Zentimeter drücke ich was ins Fleisch.
Dann nehm ich mir einen 10l Eimer, schichte die Fleischstücken  schön eng da rein und dann die Lake komplett da drüber gießen, bis allle Stücken komplett bedeckt sind. Jeden 2.Tag schichte ich die Teile um. Von unten nach oben. Weil doch noch ein breiiger Anteil an Gewürzen in der Lake ist und zum Boden des Gefäßes sinkt. 
Für son Eimer reichen eigentlich so 3,5-4l Lake.

10 Tage reichen aus! Sauber waschen und 3 Tage durchbrennen lassen und dann wie gehabt in den Rauch.
Ich für mein Teil, pökel nicht mehr trocken. Das Ergebnis vom nass pökeln spricht für sich. 
Einfach genial...Farbe, Salzgehalt .....1A!!!:vik:

Gruß vom Ostseethaler


----------



## Corinna68 (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo Männers 
Muß man beim einlegen in Lake unbedingd das Fleisch Spritzen?
Fisch spritzt man ja auch nicht.

Corinna#h


----------



## ostseethaler (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Nein, muss man nicht.
Da ich aber beim Trockenpök. immer diesen grauen Fleck im Kern hatte, bin ich zu "radikalen Mitteln" übergegangen.
Werds das nächste mal auch nur in Lake einlegen, ohne spritzen. Mal sehen, ob es da das selbe Ergebnis gibt.

Gruß vom Flieger


----------



## Tino (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo Slick und Ostseethaler (länger gings ja wohl nicht)

Vielen Dank für eure Beschreibungen.

Genau so würde ich es als Neuling lesen wollen.

Für jeden leicht verständlich.#6


----------



## Slick (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Kein Ding.

Grüße


----------



## Riesenangler (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

@ Slick . Sieht super aus. Schreib doch mal wie es dir geschmeckt hat , oder ob es dir eventuell etwas zu Salzig ist. Weil ich dir doch geraten hatte das Gut vieleicht noch etwas zu wässern. Würde mich interessieren . 
@ Corinna . Du brauchst das gut nicht zu Spritzen . Wenn du dem Fleisch genug zeit gibst durch zu ziehen dann ist das kein Thema für euch. Ich schreib mal wie lange ich pökeln würde. Wie geschrieben so mache ich es und es braucht sich ja keiner dran zu halten, nicht das jetzt wieder alle losschreien und auf mich einprügeln. : 
Bäuche : eineinhalb bis zwei Wochen.
Lachse und Kugeln , Oberschalen: zwei bis drei Wochen.
Unterschale: drei bis dreieinhalb Wochen
Ganze keulen : fünf bis zu sechs Wochen.
Ich wässere das gut nach abschluss des Pökelvorganges noch einige stunden weil sich ja das Salz über so eine lange Zeit im fleisch immer mehr anreichert und dann das ganze mir zu Salzig ist. 
Ach ja ich mache immer ein "mischpökeln" die hälfte der Zeit pökelt es bei mir trocken , um einen schnellen und gründlichen Wasserentzug zu erreichen , in der Zeit schöpfe ich auch imme die entstehende Lake ab. Und dann wird die andere Hälfte der Zeit Nassgepökelt um einen Gleichmäßigen durchzug zu gewährleisten. Also ich bin mit dem ergebnis sehr zufrieden. 
Dann aufhänge und ein paar stunden trocknen lassen und dann in den Rauch. Und nach geschmack und beliebn oft Räuchern.:m


----------



## Corinna68 (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

So nach 14 Tage flüssig Lake sind die ersten 2 Stücke zum Durchbrennen fertig .
Hab mich ja auch schon bevor ich ,das bei euch gefunden habe schon informiert.
Aber ihr seid eben die besten #6und eure Antworten sind nicht so unter der Gürtellinie,wie bei anderen Foren:l
Gestern aus der Lake genommen und nur abgespült,danach haben wir sie in die Netze verfrachtet .
Dann haben wir bunten Pfeffer,Wacholder,Koriander und etwas Majoran grob gemahlen und das Fleisch darin gewälzt.
Rezept von unserem Fleischer.
Wie Pfeffermakrelen.jetzt können sie bis Dienstag brennen,dann gehts in den Rauch.





Habe da noch eine Frage unser Fleischer hat gesagt ,nicht unter 10 grad Kalträuchern .Wir bekommen jetzt zwar Plusgrade aber keine 10 grad.
So ihr lieben jetzt noch ein Foto zum sabbern,wenn alles gut klappt bekommt ihr nächsten Sonntag das Endfoto;+|supergri


----------



## leopard_afrika (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

na, na unter 10° kann man schon kalt räuchern. aber du mußt so einiges beachten. im ofen selber sollten keine temperaturen unter 4° herrschen, denn sonst ziehen sich die poren des fleisches zu stark zusammen und rauch kann nicht eindringen. im fleisch enthaltenes restwasser kann gefrieren, zu gefrierbrand führen, das fleischgewebe aufsprengen. 
und da die temperaturen beim kalträuchern 20° nicht übersteigen sollen, die temperatur im ofen sich ja ohne heizung nahezu den außentemperaturen anpaßt, kann man eben nur in den kalteren jahreszeiten kalt räuchern, wenn man das nicht professionell oder semiprofessionell durch das schaffen von kalter umgebung tun will. ;-)
also wie gesagt, du mußt im ofen eine temperatur von mehr als 4° und weniger als 20° schaffen, wenn ich zu weihnachten schinken mache, dann regel ich das meist durch ein klitzekleines feuer mit spanholz in der mitte meines u- förmigen sparbrandes. das reicht meistens zu innentemperaturen um die 12° trotz minusgraden in der umgebung.
viel spaß beim räuchern! ;-)


----------



## sprogoe (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

dirk,
da kann ich nur zustimmend mit dem kopf nicken.
hast du wieder schön und sehr gut verständlich erklärt.

gruß siggi


----------



## Slick (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

@Riesenangler

der Salzgehalt ist genau richtig,daher kein Wässern.Auch im Kern.


Morgen wird erst mal Brachsen geräuchert.Schon lang kein Fisch mehr gegessen vor lauter Schinken.:q






Ich liebe geräucherte Brachsen und Karpfen.#6

Grüße


----------



## Riesenangler (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Geräucherter Brassen und geräucherte Barsche. Hm. Eine echter genuss für kenner. die leute wissen garnicht was ihnen entgeht. Ist mit meiner Lungenwurst genau das selbe. Sabber tropf tropf.


----------



## Tino (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Brachsen und Karpfen schmecken geräuchert einfach hervorragend!!!

Je grösser, desto besser im Geschmack.|rolleyes


----------



## mathei (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Tino schrieb:


> Brachsen und Karpfen schmecken geräuchert einfach hervorragend!!!
> 
> Je grösser, desto besser im Geschmack.|rolleyes


gehört habe ich das auch schon. aber beim brachsen bleibt doch das grätenproblem. ist das nicht ein ganz schönes gepule ? oder geht das einigermaßen, wenn er groß genug ist ?


----------



## Slick (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Das mit den Gräten hält sich alles in Grenzen.Die meisten sind halt Forellen gewöhnt und wenn dann mal ein paar Gräten mehr drin sind wird Panik geschoben.

Aber ist halt jedem selbst überlassen.

Grüße


----------



## FisherMan66 (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



mathei2005 schrieb:


> gehört habe ich das auch schon. aber beim brachsen bleibt doch das grätenproblem. ist das nicht ein ganz schönes gepule ? oder geht das einigermaßen, wenn er groß genug ist ?



Wenn Du auf "Nummer Sicher" gehen willst, dann nimmst Du von großen Brassen nur das Rückenfilet zum Räuchern. 
Wenn Du sauber filletierst, dann ist das grätenfrei.

Aus dem Rest des Fisches machst Dir dann leckere Fischfrikadellen.


----------



## mathei (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

ich persönlich habe kein problem mit gräten. nur wenn es zuviel wird, macht das essen keinen spaß mehr. nur am pulen. der karpfen hat ja schöne große gräten. vom schwanzteil mal abgesehen.


----------



## Slick (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hier mal ein paar Bilder von meinem modifiziertem Smoker mit Rauchgenerator für das Kalträuchern. Je nach Pumpeneinstellung mehr oder weniger Rauch.Unter dem Smoker ist noch ein Auffangbehälter aus VA für das Wasser im Rauch.Der Rauch kühlt bis auf 3-4 Grad ab.Ein Sparbrand kann ich auch benutzen,der kommt dann in den Brennraum.


















Grüße


----------



## kaipiranja (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Tino schrieb:


> Das Fleisch sieht seeeeehr gut aus,Slick. Gut durchgepökelt und eine schöne Farbe.
> 
> Mein reden mit dem Lamm.
> 
> ...




...klingt interessant, bist du damit schon weiter gekommen!? Wäre auf deine Erfahrungen gespannt, hab selber noch ein Lamm-VV in der Kühlung was ich zum "Experiementieren"
nehmen könnte...

In norwegen nennt man diesen Schinken Fennalår - ist dort eine Delikatesse...


Gruß, Kai


----------



## Corinna68 (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ein schöner Brassen ,einfach legga.#6
Gräten|kopfkrat die kann man schon anders einsetzen,die sind schon Waffenscheinpflichtig

corinna|wavey:


----------



## Riesenangler (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

@ Kaipi . Leider ist unser Altgeselle vor einigen monaten verstorben ohne mir vorher zu zeigen wie das mit dem Schaf und den Ziegen geht. Ich denke mal das es nicht soviel unterschiede zum Pökeln von Schwein gibt. Würste habe ich ja schon einige gemacht, wobei ich hier immer noch etwas schwein zugesetzt habe , so in etwa 20-30 prozent. Nur wegen dem doch in der Regel recht mageren fleisch , um eine bessere Bindung und struktur zu haben . Bei wild mache ich ja auch immer etwas schwein dazu weil eben nur mageres Wild auch schei..e ist und man dann eben auch nur einen sehr strengen Wild oder Schaf oder Ziegen geschmack hat. Schinken vom Wild , hm , dafür lassen ich allle anderen Schinken liegen. So ein Elch oder Ein rehschinken oder auch mal einen Dammhirschschinken . Da beneiden mich meine Vereinskolegen immer um meine Quellen.:vik:
@ Slick . Euer ofen sieht doch super aus . wenn es euch zu kalt ist im ofen dann direkt im Ofen heißen mit einer Heißspirale oder eben einen Sparbrand im ofen einsetzen. Ich kann ja zu hause nur kalt räuchern , wenn ich dann halt heissräuchere dann mache ich das auf Arbeit. Hab zu hause eine uralten Räucherkammer aus Grabsteinen . Die hat mein Urgrossvater mal gebaut als bei uns im Dorf vor etwas über 95 Jahren der Friedhof umverlegt wurde. Ist schon komisch wenn man an einigen Steinen noch die inschrifften lesen kann. Aber ich will nicht tauschen mit euren Blechöfen.


----------



## Tino (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



mathei2005 schrieb:


> der karpfen hat ja schöne große gräten. vom schwanzteil mal abgesehen.




Grüss dich Mathei

Genau so ist es beim Brachsen auch. Ich persönlich räuchere ihn im Ganzen,egal wie gross er ist.

Gegessen wird nur das dicke Mittelteil. Das kann man noch vernünftig essen.

der Rest ist für die Hühner:q


----------



## Tino (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



kaipiranja schrieb:


> ...klingt interessant, bist du damit schon weiter gekommen!? Wäre auf deine Erfahrungen gespannt, hab selber noch ein Lamm-VV in der Kühlung was ich zum "Experiementieren"
> nehmen könnte...
> 
> In norwegen nennt man diesen Schinken Fennalår - ist dort eine Delikatesse...
> ...



Hallo Kai

Ich bin ja noch nicht zu Hause,sondern immer noch in Qatar.
Spute dich sonst war ich der* ERSTE!!!*:vik:

Wenn ich das lese |evil:,*In norwegen nennt man diesen Schinken Fennalår - ist dort eine Delikatesse...*,frage ich mich ,worauf du noch wartest,zumal du noch ein Stück zum räuchern hast.
Also hau mal nen Schlach rein und berichte mit Rezept natürlich.|wavey:

Nur durchs probieren,macht man Erfahrungen.

Wenn ich Zeit hätte,oder zumindest lange genug zum pökeln und räuchern in Deutschland arbeiten würde,hätte ich schon einiges neues ausprobiert.

Es gibt so vieles was man in den Kaltrauch, oder auch Heissrauch, hängen könnte.

Fasanenbrust oder nen kombinierten Schinken.
(Innen Hähnchen und aussen einen Mantel aus schierem Schwein)

...verschieden Panchetta-Geschmacksrichtungen,die einfache ist ja schon der Hammer.(schon gemacht)

Den heissgeräucherten Nacken den ich hier mal reingestellt habe.
Da hab ich auch einige Rezept- Ideen ,um solch ein Teil noch leckerer zu machen (wenn das überhaupt geht)
Zum Beispiel den Nacken nach dem pökeln noch ein paar Tage in einer Sparerippmarinade mit Pflaumenmus durchziehen zu lassen.(im Vakuum)

mit Fisch fange ich erst garnicht erst an...

*Macht euch mal Gedanken ,dass hier nicht nur schnöde Schinken im Forum rumhängen:vik:*


----------



## sprogoe (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Tino schrieb:


> Hallo Kai
> 
> *Macht euch mal Gedanken ,dass hier nicht nur schnöde Schinken im Forum rumhängen:vik:*




wie nennst Du die User?????????


Siggi


----------



## Tino (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Siggi,man sieht ja fast nur noch irgenwelche zu Schinken verarbeitete Fleischstücke.

Was hast du denn gedacht,oder gelesen???


----------



## sprogoe (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

naja,
so maches ehemals zartes fleischstück hat sich oft im laufe der zeit auf eigenartige weise in einen kräftigen schinken verwandelt.:q
boh eh´ gleich kriege ich wieder dresche|evil:

schelmischen gruß siggi


----------



## Tino (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Das waren noch Zeiten :l


----------



## Tino (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



sprogoe schrieb:


> naja,
> so maches ehemals zartes fleischstück hat sich oft im laufe der zeit auf eigenartige weise in einen kräftigen schinken verwandelt.:q
> boh eh´ gleich kriege ich wieder dresche|evil:
> 
> schelmischen gruß siggi





HAHAHAHAHAHAHA :vik:#6:m:q:vik:

Siggi trinkst Du???


----------



## sprogoe (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Siggi trinkst Du???[/QUOTE]


nö, das meiste verschütte ich
ich weiß, du willst es ja nicht hören, aber:

*Kölsch munter echt auf!!!!*

was willst´e machen tino, bei dem trüben wetter in deutschland und meinem tristen rentnerdasein muß ich mich an den eigenen haaren aus dem sumpf ziehen und mich selbst aufheitern.

jetzt aber; quatsch beiseite, hau rein daß du bald wieder zu hause in deiner räucherkammer bist und deine ideen verwirklichen kannst.

alles gute siggi


----------



## Tino (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ich werds versuchen... Siggi.


PS. Trinken macht echt Spass:vik:

Ich trinke immer nur so viel, dass ich grad noch so freihändig liegen kann.:q


----------



## Slick (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hier mal ein Teil der Brachsen. Alles schön goldbraun. Ich musste 2 mal räuchern,weil die Fische zu groß waren.Handykamera,aber man sieht was.:m









Grüße


----------



## Corinna68 (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Sieht doch gut aus#6
Endlich mal jemand der auch die Köpfeverarbeitet#6
Da ist so viel Fleisch dran und dann erst die Backen .!!
Wenn wir Kutterangeln sind nehmen wir auch von allen die Dorschköpfe mit ,fliegen ja sonst eh nur von den Fischvergewaltigern über Bord.
Zu hause wird dann eine herrliche Fischsoljanka daraus gemacht.
Die hälfte wird mit gewürzen gekocht,die größten werden geräuchert.Dann alles Fleisch schön abpulen .Fischsud durchseien .Dann alles in einen großen Topf ,Fischfleisch und sud rein ,je nach Menge 1 bis 2 Gläser Letscho und nach Geschmack verfeinern etwas Zitrone usw zum schluß kommen noch geschnittene Pellkartoffeln dazu.Das Fleisch von den geräucherten Dorschköpfen geben der Fischsoljanka noch mal den richtigen schmackos.alles etwas auf kleiner Flamme ziehen lassen und reinhauen.|supergri
Corinna#h


----------



## Corinna68 (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

PS.Falls ihr zuviel Fischsud habt,nicht wegkippen entweder in Plastebeutel einschweißen und einfrieren oder sehr gut erhitzen und in saubere Schraubgläser abfüllen,zuschrauben und zum erkalten kopf stellen.#6
So habt ihr das ganze Jahr schöne Fischbrühe für Soßen #6
corinna|wavey:


----------



## Tino (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Corinna68 schrieb:


> Sieht doch gut aus#6
> Endlich mal jemand der auch die Köpfeverarbeitet#6
> Da ist so viel Fleisch dran und dann erst die Backen .!!
> 
> Corinna#h



Na na na ,ich mach das immer,erst Recht bei Karpfen.

Von dem einen Kopf wurde ich alleine satt. (Der Karpfen hatte auch 32pf.)


----------



## Corinna68 (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Tino schrieb:


> Grüss dich Mathei
> 
> Genau so ist es beim Brachsen auch. Ich persönlich räuchere ihn im Ganzen,egal wie gross er ist.
> 
> ...



ahahaha fährst du zweigleisig???? 

Na na na ,ich mach das immer,erst Recht bei Karpfen.

Von dem einen Kopf wurde ich alleine satt. (Der Karpfen hatte auch 32pf.)

Warum dan nur das Mittelteil???Du Schelm.:k
Gerade die Bauchlappen vom Blei sind einfach zum reinschmeißen.Du Lümmel:l
na gut dann sind wir schon 3 

corinna|wavey:


----------



## Tino (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Na du bist mir ja ne gaaanz Schlaue!!!|supergri|rolleyes
Die Bauchlappen sind doch am Mittelteil unten mit dran,oder nicht!?!?!?:g


----------



## Slick (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Das beste am Fisch ist doch der Kopf. #6

mein Sohn 2 Jahre, hatte gestern Brasse geräuchert gegessen und meinte heute er will Fisch.:q

Grüße


----------



## Tino (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

So muss das sein Slick.

Meine 3 jährige Tochter mag sehr gern Pancetta.

Gepökelter und luftgetrockneter fetter Schweinbauch.

Alles andere was von der Decke hing,wurde auch mit grossen leuchtenden Augen angestarrt.


----------



## Slick (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Tino schrieb:


> Alles andere was von der Decke hing,wurde auch mit grossen leuchtenden Augen angestarrt.




Das kenne ich auch von meinem Kleinen.:q

Habe vorhin fast eine 1 Stunde gebraucht bis der Sparbrand an war.|uhoh:
k.A.  wieso

Meistens 1-2 Minuten mit der Lötlampe anzünden fertig.Die Rauchentwicklung ist im direkten Vergleich zum Generator sehr gering.Im Auffangbehälter waren locker 0,2.0,3l Wasser und ein Teil im Garraum(Oberfläche geringfügig Nass),aber nichts auf dem Fleisch.


Grüße


----------



## Tino (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Der spärliche Rauch ist so gewollt und richtig.

Die Raucharomen müssen langsam ins Fleisch einziehen,deswegen bei dem geringen Rauch auch 8 Stunden und mehr im Rauch.Zwischen den Rauchphasen auch mal dem Fleisch Ruhe gönnen,so können die Raucharomen gut ins Innere ziehen.
Langsam mit Bedacht ist hier der Schlüssel zum Erfolg.
Würde massiv Rauch aufs Gut einwirken,würde es einen "Stau" der Rauchpartikel auf der Oberfläche geben. Es würde nichts nachkommen, was ins Fleisch einziehen kann.
Aussen würde es zu einer zu schnellen Austrocknung und dadurch zu einer "Verschalung" kommen.

Hatte dein Ofen vielleicht nicht genug Zug?

Kondenswasser ist auch normal. Meinen Ofen wische ich auch vorher grob aus,dass reicht dann allemal.


----------



## Slick (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Nein,es hat vorher alles gepasst.Sparbrand ging nie aus und brannte 14-16h durch.

Eventuell höherer Wasseranteil im Räuchermehl durch die Lagerung(verschnürter Plastiksack) im Schuppen?


Grüße


----------



## Tino (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Wegen zu feuchtem Mehl dachte ich,dass du es schon selbst ausgeschlossen hast.

Ich hab meins in einem Plastikfass mit gut schliessendem Deckel.
Da kann das nicht übermässig Feuchtigkeit ziehen.

Heute flieg ich endlich nach Hause,Slick. 

Vielleicht bleibt ja Zeit, zumindest was zu pökeln.


----------



## Slick (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Welcome Home

Wetter ist ja Top zum räuchern.Ich hoffe es klappt bei dir.#h

Grüße


----------



## kaipiranja (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Tino schrieb:


> Hallo Kai
> 
> Ich bin ja noch nicht zu Hause,sondern immer noch in Qatar.
> Spute dich sonst war ich der* ERSTE!!!*:vik:
> ...





...habe es schon seit längerem vor...naja ok, zugegebener Weise war das Lamm-VV für die Verwurstung gedacht. 



Da ihr hier aber ja nun mit der Lammschinken Diskussion angefangen habt bin ich hin und weg…


Evtl. Schaffe ich es am WE, das VV gibt es übrigens für kleines Geld bei METRO – keine riesen Stücke aber zum testen reich es allemal!!!

:z


Gruß, Kai


----------



## Slick (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ich werde mir mal ein Reifeschrank bauen.Heute Holz besorgt und Alufliegengitter habe ich zu Hause.:vik:

Grüße


----------



## Tino (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Denk an die Fliegen...nicht vergessen die auch zu besorgen,sonst ist das Gitter für die Jungs für die Katz':q



Geh mal dem Marco auf die Nerven (Sundangler),der hat sich nen süssen Reifeschrank selbst gedengelt.

Mit Jacuzzi und Miefquirl sogar. 

Die Vollausstattung eben!!! ...man hat ja |rolleyes


----------



## Slick (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hi Tino

ich habe die Beiträge vom Marco gefunden(Google sei Danke).

Soviel Technik brauch ich nicht.Mein Keller(Steine und Lehm gemauert) ist von 1945.Da habe ich schon von alleine 70-80% Luftfeuchtigkeit.Ein Schrank deswegen,weil man nicht weiß was da alles sein Unwesen treibt.

Ich hatte vor Jahren mal ein luftgetrockneten Schinken gemacht,welchen ich in Leinensäcken reifen ließ im Keller.

Keine Probleme gehabt.


Grüße


----------



## Tino (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo Slick

Der Keller wird für Fliegen zu kalt sein. Die frieren sich da den Arsch ab.


----------



## Slick (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Tino schrieb:


> Hallo Slick
> 
> Der Keller wird für Fliegen zu kalt sein. Die frieren sich da den Arsch ab.



Fliegen habe ich da unten auch noch keine gesehen,aber Spinnen.

Außer mir darf sich da keiner an den Schinken vergreifen.

Grüße


----------



## Tino (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Spinnen fressen doch keine Schinken.

Nur zum Frühlingsanfang!!!


----------



## Slick (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Tzzzzzzzzzzz

Mal den Spaß zur Seite.  :q




Die Stücke werden immer kleiner wie man sieht.:q


----------



## Corinna68 (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Eindeutig das sind zweibeinige Mäuse :m


----------



## Corinna68 (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo Männers
So endlich nach 4 rauchgängen sind die Schinken fertig.
Manno wie das jetzt in der Küche duftet.
Jetzt sollen sie ja noch etwas hängen,aber die duften doch so lecker.Kann ich da nicht schon wenigstens einen zum kosten anschneiden?;+
Corinna|wavey:


----------



## ostseethaler (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Kannst du..... ist bloß nen bischen weich...zu weich, find ich persönlich.
Ich lass meine immer noch so 4 Wochen hängen. Dann schweiß ich sie ein und dann bleiben sie so, wie sie nach 4 Wochen auch waren.
Man kann sie noch länger im Keller hängen lassen....umso härter wird der Schinken.

Ist anders, als im richtigen leben....von länger hängen lassen wird nix härter!!!:q:q:q

Gruß vom Osteethaler


----------



## mathei (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

werde morgen meinen neuen ofen einweihen. einen frischen dorsch von heute habe ich im verhältnis 1 L wasser mit 70 g salz eingelegt. morgen früh lege ich noch eine makrele und makrlenfilets dazu. denke die brauch nicht so lange. am nachmittag dann räuchern. hat schon einer erfahrung mit dorsch ? garzeit + räucherzeit.


----------



## bgolli (2. Februar 2013)

mathei2005 schrieb:


> werde morgen meinen neuen ofen einweihen. einen frischen dorsch von heute habe ich im verhältnis 1 L wasser mit 70 g salz eingelegt. morgen früh lege ich noch eine makrele und makrlenfilets dazu. denke die brauch nicht so lange. am nachmittag dann räuchern. hat schon einer erfahrung mit dorsch ? garzeit + räucherzeit.



Hallo Mathias,

sag mir mal wie der Dorsch geworden ist. Beim nächsten wollte ich auch mal welche in die Tonne hängen.

Björn


----------



## mathei (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



bgolli schrieb:


> Hallo Mathias,
> 
> sag mir mal wie der Dorsch geworden ist. Beim nächsten wollte ich auch mal welche in die Tonne hängen.
> 
> Björn


 
mach ich hier björn #h


----------



## sprogoe (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

hallo zusammen,
es hat zwar nix mit dem thema zu tun, da ich aber sehe, daß hier neue beiträge geschrieben werden frage ich mich, wieso ich nicht mehr wie früher (bevor das forum einige zeit nicht erreichbar war) auf direktem weg ins forum komme.
mir wird immer die startseite angezeigt und klicke ich auf forum, erscheint sie wieder.
ich komme nur rein, wenn ich den link "hier anmelden" benutze. dann kommt die systemmeldung, daß ich bereits angemeldet bin.
dann gehe ich auf den link "suchen" und gebe da "räuchern" ein. es erscheinen dann alle möglichen threat´s vollkommen unsortiert, unter anderem auch "der ultimative räucherthreat".

gebt mir mal ´nen tipp, ob ich was falsch mache oder wie das bei euch so ist.

danke und schöne grüße von siggi


----------



## mig23 (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Moin Siggi !

Bei mir funktioniert alles normal ! #c
 Frag doch mal ´nen Admin !


----------



## AAlfänger (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Moin,moin
ich hatte das gleiche Problem, erst kam eine Fehlermeldung, das das Forum bis morgens nicht geht, dann kam danach immer die Startseite und ich kam nichr ins Forum! ich habe dein ein Systemprogramm zum Reinigen und zur Beschleunigung des PC laufen lassen und seitdem geht es wieder wie immer.#d
Warum auch immer.#c

MFG AAlfänger


----------



## mathei (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

genau hatte ich auch. lösche den broser- cache und alles ist wieder gut.


----------



## sprogoe (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



mathei2005 schrieb:


> genau hatte ich auch. lösche den broser- cache und alles ist wieder gut.




danke dir mein freund, genau das wars.
wenn browser catch voll, dann löschen, alles klar.

gruß siggi


----------



## mathei (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

zum dorsch räuchern, habe ich leider nicht viel gefunden im netz. werde jetzt so verfahren.
1. ofen vorheizen ( gasbetrieb)
2. dorsch bei 70 grad ca. 45 min garen
3. makrele nach 30 min reinhängen, sowie pfeffermakrele-filets
so das diee 15 min bei 70 grad garen
4. dann bei 50 grad ca. 45 min räuchern

hoffe das funtzt so.


----------



## Corinna68 (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



mathei2005 schrieb:


> genau hatte ich auch. lösche den broser- cache und alles ist wieder gut.



So haben wir es auch gemacht,danach hat alles wieder funktioniert
corinna#h


----------



## Corinna68 (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



mathei2005 schrieb:


> zum dorsch räuchern, habe ich leider nicht viel gefunden im netz. werde jetzt so verfahren.
> 1. ofen vorheizen ( gasbetrieb)
> 2. dorsch bei 70 grad ca. 45 min garen
> 3. makrele nach 30 min reinhängen, sowie pfeffermakrele-filets
> ...



Nicht zu viel Hitze nehmen .gerade die Makrelen könnten es dir übel nehmen denke an den Fettgehalt .Sonst gerinnt das Fett,lieber etwas länger als zu heiß
50 grad reichen vollkommen aus ,der Dorsch soll ja auch saftig bleiben und nicht austrocknen
corinna#h


----------



## Corinna68 (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



ostseethaler schrieb:


> Kannst du..... ist bloß nen bischen weich...zu weich, find ich persönlich.
> Ich lass meine immer noch so 4 Wochen hängen. Dann schweiß ich sie ein und dann bleiben sie so, wie sie nach 4 Wochen auch waren.
> Man kann sie noch länger im Keller hängen lassen....umso härter wird der Schinken.
> 
> ...



Danke, ich konnte aber nicht abwarten und mußte einfach den einen anschneiden|supergri
einfach lecker,der zweite kann ja noch hängen.
Morgen kommen Die Putenbrust und der Speck aus der Lake.


----------



## mathei (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

ok dann gehe ich beim garen noch mal 10 grad runter


----------



## leopard_afrika (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Corinna68 schrieb:


> Nicht zu viel Hitze nehmen .gerade die Makrelen könnten es dir übel nehmen denke an den Fettgehalt .Sonst gerinnt das Fett,lieber etwas länger als zu heiß
> 50 grad reichen vollkommen aus ,der Dorsch soll ja auch saftig bleiben und nicht austrocknen
> corinna#h


 
oh, oh ... VORSICHT!!!
fischeiweiß gerinnt erst bei 67°c und beim garen muß es das. mit 50°c im ofen sind eben auch nur diese 50°c erreichbar. die überflüssige flüssigkeit entweicht zwar auch bei diesen temperaturen, aber der fisch gart nicht. frisch gegessen oder sehr gut gekühlt kann man das sicher auch 1- 2 tage essen, aber danach wird es gefährlich. die meisten keime werden auch zwischen 60° und 72° abgetötet, auch das fehlt bei 50°
die 70° sind also schon recht gut gewählt, meiner meinung nach könnten je nach größe die 45 min garen für den dorsch zu viel sein, schau einfach alle 10 min mal nach. der dorsch neigt sonst schnell zum trocken werden. wenn das passiert, dann eignet sich das fleisch aber immer noch zu nem brotaufstrich mit räucherfisch. dazu einfach den fisch zu ende räuchern, das fleisch zerkleinern und mit creme fresh, joghurt oder frischkäse, kräutern und gewürzen vermengen, wer zu faul ist, nimmt einfach ne würzige remoulade. |rolleyes


----------



## Tino (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



mathei2005 schrieb:


> zum dorsch räuchern, habe ich leider nicht viel gefunden im netz. werde jetzt so verfahren.
> 1. ofen vorheizen ( gasbetrieb)
> 2. dorsch bei 70 grad ca. 45 min garen
> 3. makrele nach 30 min reinhängen, sowie pfeffermakrele-filets
> ...




Dorsche haben ein sehr weiches Fleisch,darum trockne sie sehr gut oder Binde sie mit Wurstgarn,dass sie nicht runterfallen können,denn das machen Dorsche sehr gerne die kleinen Schlingel.


----------



## Slick (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

@Corinna68

Die Schinken sehen schon mal gut aus. Pökelst du auch Nass?
Wen deine alte Lake noch ok(kein Schaum,komischer Geruch) ist,kannst du sie wieder verwenden.

Nasspökeln ist um Längen besser wie Trockenpökeln.

Ich habe für dieses Jahr genug Fleisch geräuchert.Nächstes Jahre werde ich dann mal so 50 kg Schinken und Bauchspeck machen.:vik:


Grüße


----------



## Corinna68 (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

@Slick
Wir haben nass gepökelt,ich finde es besser.Lake mach ich mir dann lieber neu damit nichts schief geht.

@leopard_afrika
Männe räuchert ja nicht nur bei 50 grad ,hab mich vielleicht etwas falsch ausgedrückt.Natürlich bekommen sie auch etwas mehr Hitze aber nur kurz zwecks Farbe und garen aber ansonsten kann er bei 50 grad dann besser ziehen und rauch annehmen.Wenn man zuschnell zuviel Hitze gibt und noch zuviel Wasser im Fisch ist Platzen sie oder fallen auch mal vom Räucherhaken und den Matsch will doch keiner von uns.
Räuchern ist halt eine Wissenschaft ,man muß lernen,lernen und jedes mal wird dasErgebnis besser:l


----------



## leopard_afrika (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

@corinna
wie schon oft beschrieben: garen bei temperaturen 67°< t > 95° bei fisch, räuchern nach entweichen des überflüssigen wassers bei temperaturen 30° < t > 60°
die genauen höhen sollte man abhängig machen von größe der fische, fettgehalt, faserstruktur, umweltbedingungen
dorsch ist ein sehr grobfaseriges fleisch, die fasern/ faserbündel reißen schnell ab, wenn die temperatur zu hoch ist, das muskelfleisch gart deshalb aber auch sehr schnell durch. die feuchtigkeit kann schnell entweichen. deshalb im unteren bereich der temperaturen garen, damit das fleisch schonend behandelt wird. 
und eines ist wichtig: immer spaß beim räuchern haben! beim dorsch würde ich evtl. zu trockenem fleisch mit einer gut angefeuchteten kehle vorbeugen, da das fleisch aber nicht so fettig ist, vlt. nicht unbedingt mit harten drogen sondern eher mit leichten drinks oder bier. ;-) lol


----------



## mathei (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

werde jetzt die 70 grad nehmen und in der garzeit dann eventuell etwas runter gehen. im rauch können sie ja etwas länger hängen dann. letzendlich garen sie ja da auch noch


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

@ corinna68                       http://img5.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/pic0547ofi0bwjres.jpg

sieht ja lecker aus:k


----------



## mathei (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

so. habe erst mal abgebrochen.bekomme es mit der themperatur nicht hin. der knallt hoch auf 150 grad. thermoneter nicht io ?
nur wenn ich die tür ein stück offen lasse habe ich 80 grad.





problem ist dann aber, das bei einem windzug die flamme manchmal aus geht.
frage: kann es am neuen thermoneter liegen und wenn ja wo bekomme ich ein gutes her. oder mache ich was verkehrt.
aber als 1. rettung der fische. kann ich sie so in den kühlschrank legen und morgen im tro räuchern. oder sollte ich einen neuen sud machen in sie darin lagern.


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



mathei2005 schrieb:


> so. habe erst mal abgebrochen.bekomme es mit der themperatur nicht hin. der knallt hoch auf 150 grad.* thermoneter *nicht io ?
> nur wenn ich die tür ein stück offen lasse habe ich 80 grad.
> 
> 
> ...



nimm ein *thermometer* dann klappts


----------



## Corinna68 (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Mathias du hast doch oben son Loch da passt doch bestimmt ein Thermometer vom Wecktopf rauf nur zum testen ob deins kaputt ist,Fisch zudecken und ab in den Kühlschrank
Kannst du den Ofen nicht auch mit Holz heizen
|wavey:
corinna


----------



## mathei (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Corinna68 schrieb:


> Mathias du hast doch oben son Loch da passt doch bestimmt ein Thermometer vom Wecktopf rauf nur zum testen ob deins kaputt ist,Fisch zudecken und ab in den Kühlschrank
> Kannst du den Ofen nicht auch mit Holz heizen
> |wavey:
> corinna


ja mit holz geht es auch. eine schale ist dafür da. habe nur kein buchenholz hier. ich habe beim bootschuppen einen ofen ( umgebaute gasflasche ) der wird mit holz betrieben.
der ofen jetzt ist für zu hause gedacht.
einen wecktopf habe ich nicht. aber gute idee zum testen.muttern hat sowas bestimmt noch. |wavey:


----------



## sprogoe (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

ich hoffe, daß jetzt einige verstehen, warum ich (und auch ein paar andere boardies) räucheröfen mit gasheizung strikt ablehne.
wie stark ist denn dein brenner? bei dem kleinvolumigen ofen eventuell überdimensioniert.

gruß siggi


----------



## mathei (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

der brenne ist 4,2 kw. denke aber es liegt am thermometer. bei 150 grad, kann ich doch nicht meine hand rein halten


----------



## Tino (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Das kommt davon ,wenn man Fische mit ner umgebauten Gasheizung räuchern will.

Ich lese immer wieder von den gleichen Problemen,trotz allem werden die Dinger noch gekauft. #c

Bisschen Wind,geht der Brenner aus...
Temperatur ist schlecht zu halten...

...mit Holz passiert garnichts von den genannten Problemen


----------



## mathei (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

ist das deine antwort auf die 150 grad tino


----------



## sprogoe (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

ich denke mal, der ofen wird eine höhe von ca. 80 cm haben. d.h. innen wahrscheinlich nur 65 cm, da dürften 4,2 kw schon heftig sein, zumal, wenn man sich mal das winzige loch im deckel anschaut, was als abzugsöffnung dienen soll, aber dadurch kannst du bestimmt keine übermäßige hitze abführen.

siggi


----------



## mathei (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

ie maße sind richtig siggi. aber 150 grad. wenn ich die tür öffne und meine hand da ohne probleme reinhalte.


----------



## orgel (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Naja, in den Backofen kann ich meine Hand selbst bei 200 Grad reinhalten und beim Öffnen der Tür geht die Temperatur im Räucherofen auch schnell runter... Sauna von 120 Grad hält man ja auch eine Zeit lang aus... Vielleicht das Thermometer im Backofen bei 100 Grad mal testen?


----------



## mathei (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



orgel schrieb:


> Naja, in den Backofen kann ich meine Hand selbst bei 200 Grad reinhalten und beim Öffnen der Tür geht die Temperatur im Räucherofen auch schnell runter... Sauna von 120 Grad hält man ja auch eine Zeit lang aus... Vielleicht das Thermometer im Backofen bei 100 Grad mal testen?


 
ich werde mal 50 grad probieren. denke 100 grad sind für das glas vielleicht zu viel


----------



## orgel (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Oder den Temperaturfühler mal in kochendes Wasser halten...


----------



## sprogoe (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



mathei2005 schrieb:


> ie maße sind richtig siggi. aber 150 grad. wenn ich die tür öffne und meine hand da ohne probleme reinhalte.




dann halte deine hand mal dahin, wo sich das thermometer befindet.
was ich alles als falsch an deinem ofen betrachte ist folgendes:

der brenner ist für die größe zu stark,
die abzugsöffnung ist zu klein,
das thermometer (von dem ich überzeugt bin, das es richtig mißt) hängt fast unter dem deckel. die temperatur unter dem deckel wie auch im bodenbereich ist eigentlich völlig nebensächlich, wichtig ist zu wissen, wie heiß ist es im bereich des räucherguts.
dort gehört es nicht hin, sondern in den bereich, wo das räuchergut hängt,
die aufsteigende (zu große) hitze staut sich unter dem deckel 
und wird durch die winzige öffnung (die eigentlich nur zur abführung des rauches beim räuchervorgang dienen sollte) nicht ausreichend abgeführt.

also versuch es mal mit beheizung durch holz oder einem 2,5 kw brenner.

viel erfolg siggi


----------



## Tulpe2 (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Da klappt mal was nicht, keiner weiß warum, also ist das System scheixxxx?????

Ich räucher seit Jahren mit Gasbrenner: weil ich keine andere Möglichkeit im Miethaus mitten in der Stadt habe. Klar geht's mit Holz besser: aber was tun, wenn die Nachbarn meckern?

Ich krieg meinem Ofen so zwischen 50°C und 200°C geregelt: mit einem gut regelbarem 7,5kW Brenner.

Abgesehen vom Thermometer - mal mit dem Brenner angefangen:
- stimmen die Gasdruckangaben von Brenner und Regler überein
- ist der Brenner selber stufenlos regelbar
- nimmst Du normales "Flaschengas" (Butan/Propan-Gemisch)

der Ofen:
- ist die Luftzufuhr für den Brenner "außerhalb"
- Ist die untere Zuluftöffnung vorhanden/offen (etwa so groß wie oben im "Deckel"
- ist ein Windschutz erforderlich/angebracht?

Meine Tür kann ich ca. 0,5 cm offen festsetzten.
Die kommenden Zeiten / Temperaturen sind BEISPIELE!

Ich fange z.B. mit kleinster Flamme an, Tür steht den o.g.Spalt offen, Zu- und Abluft sind offen.
Das Räuchergut wird im Schrank (Ofen) bei 30°C...50°C "Nachgetrocknet" (NUR WENN ERFORDERLICH!).

Dann wird die Flamme etwas aufgeregelt bis ca. 80°C
Manchmal schmeiß' ich beim Aufheizen das erste Rauchpaket* mit rein. 
Warum?
Weil der Rauch sich auf dem kühlerem Rauchgut besser niederschlägt.

Dann folgt das Garen in Abhängigkeit vom Räuchergut bei bis zu 110°C.

Dann folgt wieder mindestens ein Rauchpaket* und ich lass die Temperatur langsam bis ca. 50 °C fallen.

Rauchpaket: ich schlage ca. 500ml Buchenmehl und z.B. geschrotete Wacholderzweige/-Beeren in Alufolie und falze die Ränder zu. Dann auf der Oberseite einige Löcher 'rein stechen.
Das Paket kommt im Schrank/Ofen direkt über den Brenner.
Ein Paket reicht ca. 20 min und fängt garantiert nicht an zu Brennen.



Hier mal ein sichtbares Rauchpaket auf'm Koffergrill:












... und da im "richtigen Ofen"


----------



## mathei (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

die öffnungen war gleich. die untere habe ich aufgeflext, damit ich den brenner reinstellen kann.




der brenner ist stufenlos regulierbar. da er unten im brennraum steht, ist er von allen 4 seiten windgeschützt.
betrieben mit ganz normaler gasflasche.


----------



## sprogoe (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

@tulpe2
meine einstellung zu gas oder strom kennt hier jeder und ohne jemandem auf die füße treten zu wollen....
ja, für mich ist das (sch......)nix.

ich wohne auch in einem mietshaus und räucher dennoch mit holz. wenn ich das holz abbrenne, um glut zum garen zu erhalten, raucht es nur anfänglich und der rauch, der beim eigentlichen räuchern entsteht, den habe ich genauso wie du mit gasheizung.
welchen vorteil bringt denn dann gas?
zum einen mußt du sicherheitshalber 2 pullen gas aufbewahren damit du nicht mitten im räucherprozess keinen brennstoff mehr hast und wo tust du das, im keller eines mietshauses?
davon abgesehen, es geht ja hier nicht grundsätzlich darum, die verschiedenen methoden zu diskutieren.
der te sollte mal ein foto vom offenen ofen einstellen, warum?
mich würde interessieren, ob in diesem ofen zwischen dem brenner und dem garraum ein zwischenblech ist, welches verhindert, daß die gasflamme unmittelbar in den garraum schlägt.
bei einem gasbetribenen ofen steht normalerweise der brenner unter diesem zwischenblech und das fach für den brenner ist nach vorne hin offen, wenn nicht, braucht man sich nicht zu wundern, wenn die gasflamme ausgeht.
wenn der brenner dann noch nicht einmal eine zündsicherung hat, die die gaszufuhr bei erloschener flamme absperrt, braucht man sich auch nicht zu wundern, wenn sich dann gas ansammelt, was bei einer erneuten zündung zur verpuffung führt und den ofen in die weiten des himmels befördert.
dann möchte ich nicht gerade in der nähe eines solchen ofens sein. 
weil ich früher schon mal diese art ofen kannte und sogar 2 mal einen nachbau mit den originalmaßen und funktionen gemacht habe.
vor gut 20 jahren kamen die mal auf den markt und sie funktionierten dadurch, daß in einer größeren glutschale; die auf winkel im nach unten hin offenen ofen stand; ca. 3 l  räuchermehl allein durch das verglimmen den fisch gleichzeitig räucherte und garte. temperaturen bis ca. 90 grad waren dabei kein problem.
wen es interessiert, hier der link, bericht 22 sagt alles:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=174057&page=3&highlight=Hei%DFr%E4uchern+R%E4uchermehl%3F

heute gibt es die so wohl nicht mehr, werden aber bei gleicher größe zum betrieb mit gas, strom oder holz angeboten.
dennoch glaube ich weiterhin, daß der ofen wegen verschiedener faktoren; die ich im letzten post geschildert habe; zu heiß wird.
matthei sollte mal vorsichtig seine handflächen an den heißen ofen halten, ich glaube nicht, daß er den deckel berühren kann, ohne sich zu verbrennen.
ich kannte noch leute, für die termometer ein fremdwort war. die gartemperatur prüften sie nur auf diese weise.
meinen ofen kann ich bei ca. 85 grad auch ohne weiteres für einige sekunden mit den handflächen berühren, ohne mich zu verbrennen.

gruß siggi


----------



## mathei (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



sprogoe schrieb:


> der te sollte mal ein foto vom offenen ofen einstellen, warum?
> mich würde interessieren, ob in diesem ofen zwischen dem brenner und dem garraum ein zwischenblech ist, welches verhindert, daß die gasflamme unmittelbar in den garraum schlägt.
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=138993&page=192
> ein zwischenblech ist da nicht. nur die tropfpfanne auf der gesamten breite. in der tiefe auf jeder seite 3 cm schmaler.
> ...


ich kann deine haltung verstehen siggi.
dennoch möchte ich hier gerne mit gas heizen.
im sommer räucher ich beim bootschuppen mit holz ohne späne im selbstbauofen. ( umgebaute gasflasche ) #h


----------



## sprogoe (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

ich will dir ja auch deine methode nicht vermiesen, sondern nur mithelfen, den grund für die zu starke hitze heraus zu finden und es kann auch sein, daß die hitze dadurch zu stark in den ofen gelangt, weil eben "nur" ein tropfblech eingelegt wird und durch einen 3 cm breiten spalt rundum steigt natürlich viel hitze auf.
wärme steigt nunmal nach oben und sammelt sich konzentriert unter dem deckel. dadurch wird dort der wärmste bereich sein.
riecht es denn nicht komisch, wenn die abgase einer gasflamme ungehindert durch den ofen und somit auch das räuchergut strömen?

gruß siggi


----------



## mathei (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

nein es riecht nicht komisch. werde mal als nächstes ein neues loch tiefer in die tür bohren und das thermometer da plazieren. hilft das nicht, werde ich den abzug vergrössern. das thermometer funtzt ja, nach einem test im backofen.


----------



## sprogoe (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

dachte ich mir schon.
mach das thermometer mal etwa auf 1/3 der türhöhe von oben.
die alte bohrung kannst du ja mit einer schraube und unterlegscheibe verschließen und die abzugsöffnung würde ich auf 80 mm vergrößern und sie bei der garung eventuell geöffnet lassen.
das heißt also, ausprobieren und über das ergebnis mal wieder berichten.

gruß siggi


----------



## Corinna68 (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Siggi
Langsam kann ich mein Männe verstehen,es gab riesen tram tram wegen solch ofen .Für solchen Müll gibt er kein geld aus,so ein sch... kommt nicht aufs Grundstück.Ich bau ihn so wie ich ihn brauche und nichts kaufen und dann anfangen zu basteln bis alles paßt.:c
Du hast ja deinen Superofen nach deinen Bedürfnissen Perfekt gebaut#6
Männe will eben jetzt einen Mauern ,und jetzt nach dem ganzen fiasko was ich gelesen habe ,hat er doch Recht|peinlich

Männer sind nicht immer gut drauf ,aber gut drunter.
corinna#h


----------



## sprogoe (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

ja corinna,
laß´ dein männe nur ruhig mauern, ist sicher das beste auf dauer, aber bei mir geht das nicht, weil mietwohnung.

übrigens, deine signatur ist saugeil, gefällt mir richtig gut, herrlich#6

gruß siggi


----------



## mathei (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Corinna68 schrieb:


> Siggi
> Langsam kann ich mein Männe verstehen,es gab riesen tram tram wegen solch ofen .Für solchen Müll gibt er kein geld aus,so ein sch... kommt nicht aufs Grundstück.Ich bau ihn so wie ich ihn brauche und nichts kaufen und dann anfangen zu basteln bis alles paßt.:c
> Du hast ja deinen Superofen nach deinen Bedürfnissen Perfekt gebaut#6
> Männe will eben jetzt einen Mauern ,und jetzt nach dem ganzen fiasko was ich gelesen habe ,hat er doch Recht|peinlich
> ...


 
mach mal langsam. jeder sollte es nach seinen persönlichen bedürfnissen machen. das ist in keinster art und weise peinlich. wenn ich nun den tro gegen einen etwas grösseren tauschen möchte ( um die themperatur zu sehen und  zu beeinflussen, ein paar mehr fische zu räuchern in einem gang ), dann sollte der ok sein. ich möchte keinen grossen gemauerten ofen hier stehen haben. er ist nur für ein paar fische zum heißräuchern gedacht.


----------



## Corinna68 (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



mathei2005 schrieb:


> mach mal langsam. jeder sollte es nach seinen persönlichen bedürfnissen machen. das ist in keinster art und weise peinlich. wenn ich nun den tro gegen einen etwas grösseren tauschen möchte ( um die themperatur zu sehen und  zu beeinflussen, ein paar mehr fische zu räuchern in einem gang ), dann sollte der ok sein. ich möchte keinen grossen gemauerten ofen hier stehen haben. er ist nur für ein paar fische zum heißräuchern gedacht.



Mathias |kopfkrat #c
Das was ich geschrieben hatte war nicht auf dich gemünzt,da ging es nur darum das ich jetzt Männe verstehe warum er  den neuen Ofen nach seinen Wünschen baut.*zieh dir bitte nicht Hosen an welche dir nicht passen, dann brauchst du für den Spott nicht sorgen schau mal Seite 197 * #*1970*
*von soetwas war damals die rede *http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=175433&d=1323922192


----------



## Tino (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



mathei2005 schrieb:


> ist das deine antwort auf die 150 grad tino




Hallo Matthias

Ja das ist meine Antwort.

Überall liest man von Problemen mit dieser Art der Befeuerung.

Trotzdem wünsche ich dir viel Erfolg mit dem Ofen. Das du dein Problem schnell in den Griff bekommst.#h


----------



## mathei (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Tino schrieb:


> Hallo Matthias
> 
> Ja das ist meine Antwort.
> 
> ...


ok. hast die kurve bekommen . sonst hätte ich morgen vor deiner tür gestanden und deinen ofen abgebaut und mitgenommen. |supergri|supergri#h


----------



## mathei (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Corinna68 schrieb:


> Mathias |kopfkrat #c
> Das was ich geschrieben hatte war nicht auf dich gemünzt,da ging es nur darum das ich jetzt Männe verstehe warum er den neuen Ofen nach seinen Wünschen baut.*zieh dir bitte nicht Hosen an welche dir nicht passen, dann brauchst du für den Spott nicht sorgen schau mal Seite 197 *#*1970*
> *von soetwas war damals die rede *http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=175433&d=1323922192


 
ok.wenn ich mich weiter fürs räuchern interessiere, dann komm sowas in der art auch für mich in frage. aber noch nicht. platz habe ich.
badeofen ist aber auch gut. hatte ich auch mal zum räuchern. jetzt halt die gasflasche. ich mache mal nen foto wenn ich beim bootsschuppen bin.
für zu hause wird es jetzt aber dieser kleine edelschrank. |wavey:


----------



## mathei (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

die fische von gestern, habe ich ja nun notgedrungener weise im tro gemacht. also dorsch war echt super. auch die mischung 70 g salz auf ein liter wasser passte.
die pfeffermakrele schmeckt auch super.




nur finde ich die pfefferkörner etwas zu groß. war quasi die standardgröße. gibt es kleinere ? wenn ja wo ?


----------



## FisherMan66 (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



mathei2005 schrieb:


> .........nur finde ich die pfefferkörner etwas zu groß. war quasi die standardgröße. gibt es kleinere ? wenn ja wo ?



Pfefferkörner sind so groß. 

Vielleicht versuchst Du es beim nächsten Mal mit gebrochenem Pfeffer. Die Stücken sind dann in etwa 1/8 bis zu 1/4-tel eines Pfefferkorns.
Alternativ "Steakpfeffer" nehmen oder die Pfefferkörner im Mörser anstoßen.

Schaust Du hier noch mal: Pfeffermakrele (bis zur Stelle mit der Gewürzzubereitung)


----------



## mathei (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

danke für den tip


----------



## FisherMan66 (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Wie lange hast Du die Makrelen im TRO gelassen?

Wie wäre es mal mit so einer Variante?


----------



## mathei (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

waren ca 25 min drinn, der dorsch brauchte 2 gänge, also fast ne std. einfach zu kalt draussen gewesen.


----------



## mathei (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

als zwischenboden könnte ich doch so ein blech einlegen, damit die hitze nicht so doll nach oben steigt. oder ?
http://www.ebay.de/itm/V2A-Edelstah...?pt=Rohstoffe_Materialien&hash=item3f216b76ad


----------



## Tino (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



mathei2005 schrieb:


> ok. hast die kurve bekommen . sonst hätte ich morgen vor deiner tür gestanden und deinen ofen abgebaut und mitgenommen. |supergri|supergri#h





Da hätte ich gern für dem Hof gesessen,wenn du an dem Ofen rumzerrst.
Allein der Fuchs ist aus 10mm Stahlplatten gebaut.
Dann sind alle 4Füsse einbetoniert.

Geschätztes Gewicht: mind.300 kg

Viel Spass,Großer:vik:


Trotzdem ist Gasräuchern megaschei..e


----------



## mathei (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

ja mag sein. vielleicht überkommt es mich ja auch noch mal und es wird gemauert. aber erst mal nicht. manches muß halt reifen.


----------



## Slick (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Habe jetzt meinen Reifeschrank fertig.

 M 10er Gewindestangen zum Aufhängen,außen Holzschutzlackierung  und auf Rollen.









Grüße


----------



## sprogoe (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



mathei2005 schrieb:


> als zwischenboden könnte ich doch so ein blech einlegen, damit die hitze nicht so doll nach oben steigt. oder ?



wäre auch nichts besser damit, weil dennoch die flamme und somit auch die aufsteigende hitze und die abgase in den garraum gelangt.
der zwischenboden, so wie ich es meine, ist fest mit dem garraum verbunden, quasi wie der untere boden eines kastens. er schließt den brennerraum rundum vollkommen dicht zum garraum hin ab.
der brennerraum ist vorne offen und man stellt den gasbrenner dort hinein. die flamme schlägt an den zwischenboden, aber weder flamme noch abgase treten in den garraum.
auf den zwischenboden wird dann die räuchermehlschale gestellt und die hitze bringt das räuchermehl zum qualmen.
schau mal den nachfolgenden link an, da kann man den zwischenboden sehr gut erkennen. das blech darüber ist das tropfblech.

http://www.renates-angelshop.de/shop-angelshop.html

gruß siggi


----------



## mathei (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

aha verstehe was du meinst. dann fällt das blech aus


----------



## sprogoe (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

nix für ungut, aber mal ganz ehrlich gesagt, wenn ich merken würde, daß mir ein räucherofen derart große probleme bereitet und diese nur durch umfangreiche umbauten zu lösen sind (wobei man im voraus auch nicht mit bestimmtheit sagen kann, daß nachher alles so klappt, wie es sein sollte), gebe es für mich nur eines:

3...2...1...deins

und weg damit bei ebay.

wenn du weiterhin mit gas heizen möchtest, solltes du dir eventuell doch überlegen, lieber einen ca. 1,00 m hohen ofen zuzulegen, der würde sich sicherlich nicht so übermäßig aufheizen.
aber die entscheidung bleibt dir ja selbst überlassen.

gruß siggi​


----------



## Tino (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Slick schrieb:


> Habe jetzt meinen Reifeschrank fertig.
> 
> M 10er Gewindestangen zum Aufhängen,außen Holzschutzlackierung  und auf Rollen.
> 
> ...




Warum hängt da nichts drin,Slick?

Haste aber fein gemacht,dass Schränkchen.


----------



## Slick (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Der Holzschutz muss noch trocknen.

Zu räuchern habe ich auch nix mehr.#c

Alles fertig,Ende des Jahres geht es weiter,aber dann in Massen.
Bei Preisen von 2-3 Euro pro kg Fleisch geht was.


Grüße


----------



## mathei (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

nee siggi der bleibt jetzt erstmal. habe ja schon unten aufgeflext wegen dem brenner. werde jetzt erstmal blech für unten bestellen und das thermometer versetzen. reicht es nicht aus, wird der abzug oben vergrössert. hilft das auch nicht, dann ein neuer versuch mit holz. was ich eigentlich nicht wollte.
bitte immer bedenken, das es nur für eine geringe anzahl von fischen gedacht es. der aal wird weiterhin in der anderen tonne im sommer geräuchert.


----------



## Slick (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Wieso holst du dir nicht einfach einen kleineren Brenner?

http://www.nischenmarkt.com/gasbrenner-multiraeucherofen.html

und dann noch an den Seiten(wo der Gasbrenner steht) Löcher bohren damit die Wärme, welche sich unter dem Blech staut an die Umgebung abgegeben werden kann.


----------



## mathei (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Slick schrieb:


> Wieso holst du dir nicht einfach einen kleineren Brenner?
> 
> http://www.nischenmarkt.com/gasbrenner-multiraeucherofen.html
> 
> und dann noch an den Seiten(wo der Gasbrenner steht) Löcher bohren damit die Wärme welche sich unter dem Blech staut an die Umgebung abgegeben werden kann.


 
nun ich habe vorher hier gefragt. tulpe benutzt 7 kw und es funtzt.allerdings hat er auch einige umbauten vorgenommen. nun heist es, sich mit kleinen schritten dahin zu arbeiten.


----------



## Slick (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ich würde das so wie hier machen(Hinten auch).

http://www.linneborn.de/shop/130-357-thickbox/forellen-raeucheroefen-520-edelstahl.jpg



Grüße


----------



## mathei (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

sieht gut aus. wenn die ersten maßnahmen nicht greifen, kämpfe ich mich loch für loch ran.


----------



## doc_haemmer (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo,

ich bin ein völliger Newbie was das Räuchern von Fisch oder auch Aal angeht. Dennoch interessiert es mich sehr.  

Würde es den eigentlich zum Anfang und schauen ob das Räuchern überhaupt für mich was ist langen wenn ich mir einen Ofen wie in dem Link holen würde, oder würdet Ihr mir etwas anderes empfehlen? 

http://www.zesox.de/Angelzubehoer/Raeucherofen-und-Zutaten/FTM-Raeucherofen-Teleskop-D35.html

Preislich sollte sich der "Erstofen" allerdings schon in diesem Bereich (60€ +-20€) bewegen. Bekommt man da etwas einigermassen vernünftiges für einen Anfänger? 

Grüße und vielen Dank im voraus für die Antworten


----------



## Slick (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Lass den verzinkten Ofen weg und hol dir einen Tischräucherofen.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/TISCH-RAUCHE...8428556?pt=Wurst_Schinken&hash=item43b28d878c

Für Fisch genau richtig,aber wenn du mal Fleisch(Kalt-Heißräuchern) machen willst brauchst du schon was größeres.

http://www.fire-eaters-bbq.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=41&t=186


Grüße


----------



## FisherMan66 (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Stimmt, nen Tischräucherofen wäre mir auch als erstes eingefallen.
Mit dem TRO kannst Du ohne großen Aufwand sehr gut verwertbare und schmackhafte Ergebnisse erzielen.
Wenn Dir die Ergebnisse aus dem TRO zusagen und Dir das Räuchern Spaß macht, dann kannst Du jederzeit aufrüsten.

Grundsätzlich kannst Du mit jedem Behältnis räuchern, wo Du den Rauch ne gewisse Zeit drin halten kannst. Muss nur halbwegs feuerfest und lebensmittegeeignet sein.


----------



## doc_haemmer (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ah ok. Ich persönlich als Laie hätte jetzt gedacht, dass der Tischräucherofen kleiner ist wie der den ich verlinkt hatte und ich bei so einem Tischräucherofen dann z.B. einen Aal nicht unterbringen würde. 

Noch eine Frage dazu. Tischräucherofen würde sich für mich als Laie jetzt anhören wie wenn ich das auch z.B. im Keller machen kann. Geht das? Grundsätzlich hätte ich das jetzt draussen im Garten gemacht, aber Keller wenn es dann nicht stinkt wäre natürlich noch besser :q

Danke für die ersten Antworten #6


----------



## Windelwilli (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



doc_haemmer schrieb:


> Ah ok. Ich persönlich als Laie hätte jetzt gedacht, dass der Tischräucherofen kleiner ist wie der den ich verlinkt hatte und ich bei so einem Tischräucherofen dann z.B. einen Aal nicht unterbringen würde.
> 
> Noch eine Frage dazu. Tischräucherofen würde sich für mich als Laie jetzt anhören wie wenn ich das auch z.B. im Keller machen kann. Geht das? *Grundsätzlich hätte ich das jetzt draussen im Garten gemacht, aber Keller wenn es dann nicht stinkt wäre natürlich noch besser *:q
> 
> Danke für die ersten Antworten #6



Würde ich lassen..hast sonst länger was von.....
Der Rauch vom TRO löst sich ja nicht in Rosenduft auf.
Draußen unter 'nem Vordach ist das ok, aber im geschlossenen Raum...lieber nicht.#d


----------



## mathei (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

definitiv draussen räucher. ein aal passt nicht rein. den musst du wohl oder übel durchneiden. fürs räuchern mit tro sind auch einige beiträge an board. 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/forumdisplay.php?f=32


----------



## Corinna68 (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Mal was leckeres für die Genießer und mal kein Schinken
Die Teile wurden 2x für 12 Stunden in den Rauch gegeben mit einer Ruhepause dazwischen von 8 Stunden
Veredelt wurden 1x Milram Benjamin und 1x Holländischer Gouda
Das nächste mal gibts Fetakäse


----------



## FisherMan66 (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

@ Corinna68

Sehen super lecker aus Deine "Käse-Schinken" #6

Noch ne Frage zum Geschmack:
Ich habe, außer diesem Industrie Räucher-Schinken-Käse noch keinen geräucherten Käse gegessen. Wie ist das Geschmackserlebnis zum Geschmack des Ursprungsprodukts?
Danke schon mal für die Antwort.


----------



## sprogoe (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

wie käse mit rauchgeschmack eben.
schmeckt auf alle fälle weitaus leckerer, als gekaufter räucherkäse.
gut gemacht corinna.

genauso mache ich es auch und kann es nur empfehlen.
man kann die verschiedensten käsesorten räuchern, wen es interessiert, schaut mal meine berichte 18 - 25 in diesem threat:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=142807&highlight=ger%E4ucherter+k%E4se

gruß siggi


----------



## Corinna68 (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ja einfach lecker,da kommt kein gekaufter Käse mit 
vor allem bekommen einige Käsesorten so eine gewissen Kick,
Nur mit der Hitze nicht übertreiben ,sonst ist der Käse aufeinmal wech


----------



## Tino (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Lecker sieht's zumindest aus. Ich glaub ich mach das auch mal.
Bin eh krankgeschrieben und hab lange Weile.


----------



## sprogoe (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Corinna68 schrieb:


> Ja einfach lecker,da kommt kein gekaufter Käse mit
> vor allem bekommen einige Käsesorten so eine gewissen Kick,
> Nur mit der Hitze nicht übertreiben ,sonst ist der Käse aufeinmal wech



na logo, 
die werden ja auch kaltgeräuchert.

gruß siggi


----------



## Corinna68 (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Siggi #6
Bis auf Fetakäse den schön in Stücke geschnitten in Olivenöl tauchen dann mit frischen Kräutern,Knoblauch und groben Pfeffer panieren für 3-5 Tage in den Kühler dann für 20-30 min bei 40bis60 grad Räuchern (aluschale)Leckere Zutat bei jedem Grillabend:q


----------



## sprogoe (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

okay, habe ich noch nicht probiert, hole ich aber bestimmt mal nach.
aber jetzt schlurf ich erst mal in die küche:
1 blech rosmarienkartoffeln
einige gebratene kasselerkotletts
ein wenig gebratene hähnchenleber
sowie eine pfanne gebratene zwiebeln warten auf meinen zuspruch
und dann noch....
1...2... fläschchen kölsch zum runterspülen.

jetzt bloß nicht sabbern leute|evil:

gruß siggi


----------



## Riesenangler (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

HI . Corinna , mal ne frage: du hattest doch neulich mal dich nach Därmen erkundigt. Wollt nur mal wissen wie weit den das schon fortgeschritten ist? . Ich hab zur Zeit einige Pferdeschlackwürste , etwas Wildschwein und einige Dammhirschschinken im Rauch. Leider weiss ich nicht wie man hier Bilder einstellt , ( bin eh etwas "Doof" im umgang mit Computern, daher auch so viel rechtschreibfehler) sonst würde ich euch gern mal meine zur Zeit im rauch befindlichen Sachen zeigen. 
 Bevor jetzt alle schreien wegen der Pferdewurst. Ich bin Metzger , so lange ich es töten kann ist alles in Ordnung .


----------



## Corinna68 (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hier mal schnell wie Du hier Bilder einfügen kannst.
Zuerst Bilder hochladen >>> Hier >>

http://www.fotos-hochladen.net/ 

dann auf Zeile "" Für Foren "" dann Link rauskopieren( Bitte alles ,zieht sich dann weiter nach rechts automatisch beim kopieren ),
danach  im Angelforum siehst ein Zeichen ""Link einfügen ""  Unter Antworten siehst dann viele Symbole  ist das mit der Weltkugel ""den Bitte anklicken ,dann öffnet sich ein kleines Fenster dort ohne nix zuändern den Link einfügen. Danach " OK " drücken schon steht  der blaue link in deinem Text.

Ambesten dann 2 Tabs aufhaben ,einmal Angelforum und einmal die Fotoseite..das schaffste schon :vik:


----------



## Corinna68 (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

@Siggi
Wünsche einen guten Appetit,bei der Vielfalt kannste dir auch 3 kölsch gönnen.Hast es dir ja auch bei den vielen Tipps die du gibst
redlich verdient:vik:

@Riesenangler
das mit den Därmen und der Wurst ist noch in arbeit.hab hunger
auf Pf.....Roulade.Machste aus Wild auch nach altem DDR Rezept Lungwurst,die gabs früher immer bei unserer Wildschlächterei,war die lecker


----------



## leopard_afrika (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

das mit den bildern geht auch einfacher, wenn man sie auf ne bestimmte größe gebracht hat. geht unter eurer antwort einfach auf erweitert, dann auf anhänge verwalten und ladet die bilder einfach hoch. geht bis zu 5 bilder pro antwort.


----------



## holly08 (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

hier mal für alle die bischen viel zeit am ofen verbracht haben um mal danke zu sagen an die bessere hälfte.am 14.ist vallentinstag.wie wärs dann mal mit nem geräucherten frühstücksei?


----------



## mathei (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



sprogoe schrieb:


> aber jetzt schlurf ich erst mal in die küche:
> 1 blech rosmarienkartoffeln
> einige gebratene kasselerkotletts
> ein wenig gebratene hähnchenleber
> ...


----------



## sprogoe (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



mathei2005 schrieb:


> [
> 
> wat ? das passt alles rein bei dir ?
> bei mir gab es 2 toast mit je einen spiegelei.



yes sir,
und 3 partybrötchen dick gebuttert mit 3 weinbrand runtergespült ging auch noch.

man gönnt sich doch sonst nix.|supergri

gruß siggi


----------



## sprogoe (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Corinna68 schrieb:


> @Siggi
> Wünsche einen guten Appetit,bei der Vielfalt kannste dir auch 3 kölsch gönnen.Hast es dir ja auch bei den vielen Tipps die du gibst
> redlich verdient.QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Corinna68 (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

laß dich nicht ärgern Siggi.
Sag mal ,hast Du das mit dem Räuchersalz schon mal getestet?
irgend welche Erfahrungswerte?


----------



## sprogoe (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

nein corinna,
habe ich noch nicht. meine frau verträgt geräuchertes nicht so gut; kann es manchmal noch nicht einmal riechen; darum muß ich sowas dann für mich alleine verwenden und daher lohnt es sich nicht wirklich.
beim nächsten kalträuchergang (speck oder käse) werde ich dennoch mal etwas salz mit in den ofen packen.

gruß siggi


----------



## Blutregen (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo Freunde des Rauchs,
  bin nun endlich mit allen 200irgendwas Seiten durch und muss an alle meinen dank ausrichten für ihre wertvollen Tipps, Rezepte, Anleitungen  und Hilfe. Ich bin letztes jahr erst richtig auf den rauch Geschmack gekommen als ich ein vermutlich 6 monate oder länger abgehangenes stück Rauchfleisch gegessen habe : )

  Habe jetzt mit meinem vaddr angefangen etwas kalt zu räuchern, der erste Test war schon mal erfolgreich und werden nun den zweiten versuch mit mehr fleisch starten.

  Ich habe nach Gefühl gewürzt hier meine ungefähre Mischung für die 2 kg fleisch

  1,5 kg nackenfleisch und 0,5 kg bauch
  70 g NPS
  2 tl wacholder
  2 tl piment
  0,5tl nelken
  1,5 tl pfefferkörner schwarz/weis
  1 firsche knofi zehe
  2 lorbeblätter
  2 tl kräutermischung

  Habe alles im mörser zerstoßen und ins Fleisch einmassiert
  Da ich trocken gepökelte habe, packte ich alles in tupper und stellte es für 10 Tage in Kühlschrank, mit alle 2 tage wendung.
  Am Samstag, nach 2 tage durchbrennen, ging das ganze dann in den Rauch für ingesamt ca 40 Stunden.

  Da ich nicht sicher war wegen der Menge an salz (wird hier ja oft diskutiert) habe ich ein stück vor dem räuchern für ca 4 stunden gewässert. Bin gespannt ob sich ein unterschied schmecken lässt, bzw wäre dann wenigstens einer genießbar J

  Bilder vom Anfang habe ich leider keine werde aber vom Endprodukte welche einstellen

  Gruß, Sebastian


----------



## caali (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Blutregen schrieb:


> ...nach 2 tage durchbrennen, ging das ganze dann in den Rauch für ingesamt ca 40 Stunden.



Hallo,

40 h Rauch, nonstop?

Oder gibt es eine Räucherpause zwischendurch?

35g/kg NPS sollten nicht zu viel sein.

Mein Gschmack hat sich auf 38 g/kg eingestellt - trocken pökeln.

Die Durchbrennphase könnte auch etwas länger ausfallen - ca. 3 Tage/kg.

Bin auf dein Ergebnis gespannt.

Gruß
caali   |wavey:


----------



## Blutregen (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hi caali,

also ca 40 stunden je nach aussehen und natürlich mit pausen dazwischen. Wegen dem salz geschmack bin ich auch gespannt hoffe das es passt, Freitag werde ich vermutlich paar bilder einstellen vom endergebniss.

Gruß, Sebastian


----------



## Corinna68 (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> HI . Corinna , mal ne frage: du hattest doch neulich mal dich nach Därmen erkundigt. Wollt nur mal wissen wie weit den das schon fortgeschritten ist? . Ich hab zur Zeit einige Pferdeschlackwürste , etwas Wildschwein und einige Dammhirschschinken im Rauch. Leider weiss ich nicht wie man hier Bilder einstellt , ( bin eh etwas "Doof" im umgang mit Computern, daher auch so viel rechtschreibfehler) sonst würde ich euch gern mal meine zur Zeit im rauch befindlichen Sachen zeigen.
> Bevor jetzt alle schreien wegen der Pferdewurst. Ich bin Metzger , so lange ich es töten kann ist alles in Ordnung .



Ja und nun,wir wollen sabbern:m


----------



## Riesenangler (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hi . Danke der Nachfrage Corinna. Ich habe seit gestern nichts mehr im rauch und auch nicht mehr zu hause . Mein Auto musste mal wieder zur Werkstatt und weil der Schrauber ein guter freund von mir ist hab ich die Teile besorgt und er hat sie mir im Tausch gegen meine noch vorhandenen reste eingebaut . Finde das ist ein guter deal weil es mir in der offiziellen Werkstatt doch um einige hundert Euro teurer gekommen wäre . So nur etwas würste und schinken und ein paar Stunden mit schrauben. Wenn ich wieder was mache dann stell ich es ein, wenn ich es hinbekomme. Versprochen.#h


----------



## Corinna68 (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Das schaffst Du schon ,ich habs ja auch begriffen
JA die alten Zeiten kommen zurück,haste was bekommste was ,du hilfst mir ich dir:m


----------



## holly08 (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Schönen Sonntag in die Räucherrunde.
Hab da mal auf youtube was zum gucken für die die es schon können und die die sich noch nicht ganz trauen eingestellt:m. Hoffe es gefällt.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CnnVl_pmpKY
#h


----------



## AAlfänger (15. März 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Moin,moin
nachdem ich letztes Jahr einmal versucht habe Hähnchenbrust kaltzuräuchern und das gründlich in die Hose ging (total versalzen) habe ich nochmal einen Versuch gestartet! Vor 3 Wochen sah ich bei unserem Discounter ein schönes Stück Schweinebauch, wie gemahlen, kein Knochen und nicht zu fett. Das gute Teil, 545g schwer mußte mit. Zuhause das ganze mit 15g Pökelsalz und 2 Esslöffel Heringseinlegegewürz eingerieben und dann eingeschweißt bzw. vakuumiert. Nach 2 Wochen im Kühlschrank habe ich es wieder aus dem Beutel genommen und gründlich abgewaschen. Anschließend 2 Tage nochmal im Kühlschrank ruhen lassen. Jetzt habe ich das Stück 3 Mal 12 Std. kaltgeräuchert. Heute Abend nach dem letzten Räuchervorgang konnte ich nicht wiederstehen und habe das Teil angeschnitten und probiert.#6einfach saulecker. Als nächstes wird Putenbrust geräuchert.

MFG Jürgen:vik:


----------



## Axel1902 (15. März 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo Jürgen (Aalfänger)
ich weis" noch"|uhoh: nicht wo Dein Ofen steht, aber ich werde alles daran setzen den beschriebenen Inhalt zu finden.
Und dann Kiste Bier ist dabei, noch kannst Du Deine lieblings Brauerei benennen:vik::vik:
Ich find DICH!!!
Gruß Axel
PS hatte Dir eine PN geschrieben


----------



## AAlfänger (15. März 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo Axel,
kann noch keine PN finden! Standort ist geheim und außer meinem Nachbarn, der immer seine Spione aussendet wenn es ans räuchern geht weiß es keiner! Kannst ja mal bei Ärger mit den Nachbarn nachsehen, dort sind die Spione in Aktion.|gr:

Viele Grüße Jürgen:vik:

PS Kleiner Tip, kennst du Becks


----------



## Axel1902 (16. März 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo AAlfänger,
ok man muß auch auf senden klicken Hi
wollte nur wissen ob Du zwischen Feuerkammer und Räucherkammer irgend ein Blech oder so etwas hast gegen den abtropfenden Saft?
Habe meinen Holzräucherofen so etwa nach Deinem gebaut.
Becks kenne ich und ich kenne auch jemanden der wohnt unweit der Stube wo Sie sowas herstellen.
Aber ansonsten der Getränkemarkt der von meinen besuchen lebt führt das auch.
Habe heute meinen Ofen probe gefahren suuuper Bilder bei meine allerbeste Räuchertonne.
Würde mich freuen wenn wir uns mal am Norddeutschen Gewässer treffen
Gruß Axel


----------



## AAlfänger (17. März 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo Axel,
ich habe bei meinem Ofen nur ein Gitterblech über dem Feuerkasten, falls doch mal ein Fisch runterfällt, so landet er nicht gleich im Feuer. Beim Kalträuchern lege ich über das Räuchergut ein Stück Pappe, damit kein Kondensat auf das Fleisch tropft. Da mein Schrank aus 3 mm Alublech besteht (echter Werftbau) und nicht isoliert ist stelle ich bei den momentanen Temperaturen einfach eine Kerze mit in die Ecke.#6 Im Übrigen muß man zu meinem Schweinebauch überhaupt nichts zuessen. Einfach dünne Scheiben und weg damit.:vik:
Gruß Jürgen


----------



## aal60 (17. März 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Mal was anderes,

da ich meinen Wasch/-Fisch-Schlachtplatz neu gestalte, habe ich heute das  Becken ausgebaut und steht Interessenten zu Verfügung. Bei mir abzuholen, Welver Krs. Soest.
 Größe: 600 x 460 x 160mm  Innen 520 x 380 x 120mm. Das Becken hat  natürlich Gebrauchspuren, aber keine Abplatzungen im Innenbereich. Das ideale Becken für einen Aussenschlachtplatz, Konsolen V2A gibt es dazu, Alles gratis.

Falls Interesse PN.

Gruss Uwe


----------



## Esox60 (20. April 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo Leute.

Einfach mal zwei Bilder vom diesjährigen Fischräuchern und Steckerlfischgrillen unseres Vereins.

Verarbeitet haben wir 80 Saiblinge im Räucherofen, und 350 Forellen und 350 Makrelen auf dem Grill.

LG Frank


----------



## aal60 (20. April 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Na das scheint ja ein super Event gewesen zu sein. #6
 Bei mir hat es heute auch gequalmt und obwohl die Räucherkammer nicht ganz voll war, bin ich ganz zu frieden
mit meinen Tageswerk, 
 3 Lachsforellen, 1 Saibling,  7 Goldforellen und 79 Portionsforellen, naja 8 waren schon etwas lütt.

Aber nun ist alles verpackt. :m


----------



## Esox60 (20. April 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Sehr lecker.
Interessant ist die Farbe der Goldforellen.

LG Frank


----------



## sprogoe (21. April 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Esox60 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute.
> 
> Einfach mal zwei Bilder vom diesjährigen Fischräuchern und Steckerlfischgrillen unseres Vereins.
> 
> ...



frank,

eure fischgrills für steckerlfisch sehen ja echt klasse aus, verleitet glatt zum nachbau.
aber auch eure räucherware; top.

gruß siggi


----------



## sprogoe (21. April 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



aal60 schrieb:


> Na das scheint ja ein super Event gewesen zu sein. #6
> Bei mir hat es heute auch gequalmt und obwohl die Räucherkammer nicht ganz voll war, bin ich ganz zu frieden
> mit meinen Tageswerk,
> 3 Lachsforellen, 1 Saibling,  7 Goldforellen und 79 Portionsforellen, naja 8 waren schon etwas lütt.
> ...


----------



## aal60 (21. April 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Die Goldies stammen vom RDF-Event bei Toni Forelli aus Ibbenbüren. War ein schönes Ereignis. 
Fische waren auch Top!
Bin mal gespannt auf den Saibling. Den gibt es demnächst.

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## Tino (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ich hab letzte Woche endlich mal wieder Graved Lachs gemacht und eine Nacht kaltgeräuchert.

Bilder kommen demnächst hier rein.


----------



## aal60 (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Der Saibling war top#6. Einfach milder und fein faseriges Fleisch.  Wünschte ich würde öfter einen in den Rauch hängen können.

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## Axel1902 (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo liebe Räucher Gemeinde,
habe ja nun vor paar Wochen erst mit dem Räuchern begonnen und hier einige Fotos meine letzten kalt Räucher Ganges vorm Herbst.
Ihr habt es gut, Ihr seht nur die Fotos ich rieche es und muss es auch noch auf essen. Gott sei dank nur 1,5 Kilo nehme also nicht sooo viel zu.
Könnte mich Ohrfeigen,warum ich 50 ig Jahre brauchte, um meinen ersten Schinken selbst herzustellen


----------



## mig23 (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Grüß dich Axel !

Von außen schaut´s schon mal richtig gut aus, aber zeig doch mal Bilder vom Anschnitt !


----------



## holly08 (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hey Axel,#h
sieht ja richtig lecker aus :k, Glückwunsch.
Schön das es Leute gibt die noch länger brauchten als ich#d, denn ich habe bereits nach 45 Jahren dieses geile Hobby für mich entdeckt!|supergri|supergri|supergri
Weiter so.#h


----------



## Tino (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo Axel

Besser spät als nie. Wie man sieht,ist es ein sehr schöner Schinken geworden,zumindest der Farbe nach. Bilder vom Anschnitt wären noch besser zum sabbern.

Jetzt kommen noch ein paar Bilder von meinem letzten Graved Lachs.










Ich verwende immer das einfache Grundrezept und wenn er fertig gebeizt ist, kommt er noch für 8-10 Stunden in den Ofen und wird kaltgeräuchert.

Der absolute Gaumensex durch die ganz leichte Rauchnote.

Ich kanns nur jedem empfehlen,seinen Lachs eine Nacht lang kaltzuräuchern.


----------



## Axel1902 (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

habe jetzt ein paar Bilder vom angeschnittenen Schinken gemacht Anschnitt war gestern.
Hätte noch 1-2 Wochen reifen können, aber wenn das abwarten so einfach wäre immer den Geruch in der Nase.
Die auserwählten, welche verkosten durften, haben nicht nach einer Scheibe mehr gefragt sondern gleich aus ganze" Kauf das Fleisch räucher mir auch so einen Scinken und dann sage mir was Du dafür bekommst.
ist einfach lecker, habe ebent für die Fam. auch noch ein Betthupferle abgeschnitten.
Bin mit meine Räucher Ergebnissen für die erste Halbseson voll zufrieden. Ab Herbst geht es dann ans verfeinern und ausprobieren und fertig wird man ja nie.
Gott sei Dank so haben wir immer einen Grund uns an den Ofen zu stellen


----------



## mig23 (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

mmmmmh, schön durchwachsen ! 
Hast du ein Glück daß du nicht in meiner Nähe wohnst !


----------



## schmutzpuckel (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Sieht sensationell aus, der Schinken#6


----------



## Tino (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo

Hier habe ich meine ersten,im diesem Jahr gefangenen,Hornhechte gräuchert.

Wie jedes Jahr, schmeckten sie fantastisch!!!


----------



## schmutzpuckel (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Da sieht aber nach einem guten Werk aus #6


----------



## caali (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hi,
ich hab' auch einige veredelt... 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=549780135073616&set=pcb.549782951740001&type=1&theater


----------



## sprogoe (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Tino schrieb:


> Wie jedes Jahr, schmeckten sie fantastisch!!!
> 
> 
> kann ich so nicht beurteilen Tino, (sie sehen aber echt so aus)#6
> ...


----------



## Corinna68 (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Tino das sieht richtig lecker aus#6


----------



## aal60 (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Tino, warum sind sie alle unter die Guillotine gekommen ,
sehen aber sonst gut aus, schöne Farbe. #6

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## Tino (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo Uwe. Sie Köpfe nehmen nur unnötig Platz weg,mit dem langen Schnabel.


----------



## aal60 (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Tino, das war mir schon klar. Schnabeltiere habe ich persönlich noch nicht geräuchert, da ich noch keine gefangen habe.
Morgen gehen die Vorbereitungen für mein Samstagsraüchern los.
Gruß
Uwe


----------



## Tino (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Räuchert hier eigentlich keiner mehr ! ! !


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

aber sicher doch.........

hab mir mal was geleistet,heute war der erste versuch






war sehr lecker:l


----------



## aal60 (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Dorschwilli, wo sind die Fotos von den Fischen?

Ich habe Anfang Juni mal wieder einen Räuchertag durchgeführt. Erstens mußte der  Gefrierschrank nach dem DK-Besuch geleert werden und 2. bat mich mein  Angelkollege seine Fische
mit zuräuchern. - Miträuchern war nicht, da die Größenverhältnisse nicht passten.
So gab es 2 Durchgänge einmal Forellen 150g bis ca. 400g und der 2. von ca. 500g - 1300g und ein gestückelter Karpfen.

Trotz des langen Trocknen von über 4 Std. hatte ich gleich 3 Abstürze zum Ende der Garphase.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Da zeigt sich mal wieder wie wichtig eine Fettpfanne ist, sonst wäre der Räucherdurchgang
beendet => Fisch in der Glut. Ich hatte bei einigen Fischen ( Mangels  Vorhandensein) auf die Kette der Kehlhaken verzichtet.  Aus Erfahrung  wird man klug. 
Vlt. war aber auch durch das Freihändige Ausnehmen die Wirbelsäule im Bereich des Kopfes zu stark traktiert.

Jedenfalls konnte ich so gleich mal warm Lachsforelle probieren, -- sie schmeckt.


----------



## Angler9999 (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Tino schrieb:


> Räuchert hier eigentlich keiner mehr ! ! !




Doch... Gestern den Fish in die Lake gelegt.
Ein paar Std. trocknen und dann gehts los mit dem TRO.

Leider wird der TRO zu unrecht nicht als vollwertiges Räucherelement gezählt. Zu unrecht.... meiner Meinung nach.
Auch wenn die großen Räucheröfen deutlich mehr können.

Diesmal werde ich nicht mit dem zugehörigen Spiritusbbrenner erhitzen sondern mit einem preiswerten Gasbrenner.


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Dorschwilli, wo sind die Fotos von den Fischen?

der neue ofen wurde erstmal ausgebrannt, und gestern mit *einer *
halbierten bachforelle eingeweiht(hatte nicht so große tüten)
deshalb den fisch geteilt
pics von ganzen fischen beim nächsten mal....#h


----------



## doc_haemmer (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Doch... Gestern den Fish in die Lake gelegt.
> Ein paar Std. trocknen und dann gehts los mit dem TRO.
> 
> Leider wird der TRO zu unrecht nicht als vollwertiges Räucherelement gezählt. Zu unrecht.... meiner Meinung nach.
> ...



Könntest Du danach bitte mal Deine Erfahrungen Gasbrenner schildern? Ich hab das das letzte mal auch gemacht, allerdings mit 2 von den Teilen und im nachhinein betrachtet denke ich fast, dass dadurch die Hitze zu groß war. Bin mal gespannt was Du berichtest und ob Du einen oder sogar auch 2 verwendet hast |kopfkrat


----------



## Angler9999 (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ich habe einen preiswerten Gasbrenner mit einer Flamme benutzt. Der Kostet ca 12-15 €. Dieses mal habe ich nach 15 Minuten nachgeschaut ob das Gut schon ok ist. Dann den Brenner noch mal angemacht. Gasbrenner rußen nicht. Der TRO war somit in 5 Minuten hinterher wieder sauber.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=187096&page=13


----------



## Tino34 (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Den hier hab ich mir gebaut :k


----------



## caali (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

He Tino94,
sieht prima aus, aber wenn schon selber bauen, hätte ich einen Fuchs drangebastelt - hat viele Vorteile.
Gruß
caali #h


----------



## Vadella (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Vielen Dank an alle für die super Infos und tollen Rezepte.:m Habe schon das ein oder andere ausprobiert und fande es richtig gut. Um den Thread noch weiter zu bereichern hier ein Link zu noch mehr Informationen rund ums Räuchern: http://xn--ruchern-5wa.net/forellen-raeuchern/


----------



## sprogoe (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

wozu sollte ein Fuchs bei einem gemauerten Ofen gut sein?

mfG Siggi


----------



## Tino (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo Siggi

Ein Fuchs hat nur Vorteile.

Die Temperatur kann man viel feiner steuern und man hat kein direktes Feuer oder Hitze unterm Fisch.

Die Hitze ist einfacher und besser regelbar,was ich als bedeutenden Vorteil sehe,denn etwas zuviel Holz nachgelegt ist nicht sooo schlimm ,wie bei Öfen ohne Fuchs,wo die Hitze 1:1 unmittelbar an den Fisch kommt.


----------



## caali (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Genau,

außerdem kann kein Fett in die Flamme tropfen...

Gruß caali


----------



## sprogoe (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Tino schrieb:


> Hallo Siggi
> 
> Ein Fuchs hat nur Vorteile.



klar Tino,
wenn er tot ist, als Bettvorleger.
Ich habe Dir doch meine Methode mit den Steinen im Ofen mal erklärt.
Da wird das Holz vollständig abgebrannt und nur die erhitzten Steine und die durunter befindliche Glut garen meine Fische, ohne offene Flamme und Fett kann höchstens auf die Steine tropfen und wird später abgekratzt.
Stell Dir mal meine fahrbare Räuchertonne mit ´nem Fuchs vor; undenkbar.
Hier geht es aber nicht um meinen Ofen sondern einen gemauerten. Aber auch da gilt das gleiche; man kann den Ofen durch das Abbrennen von einer größeren Holzmenge stark erhitzen. Nachdem das Holz vollständig abgebrannt ist, wartet man mit dem Einhängen der Fische bis die Temperatur auf die angestrebte Größe gesunken ist (z.B. 85 Grad).
Die Speicherwärme dürfte für eine Garzeit von ca. 40 min. ausreichen, wenn nicht, legt man einfach mal ein einzelnes Holzstückchen nach. Hierbei sollte allerdings ein Tropfblech über der Glut sein.

Also, für mich ist ein "Fuchs" nicht das Maß aller Dinge, es geht auch ohne.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## aal60 (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Auch ich benötige keinen Fuchs und hänge sogar die Fische vorher rein, bevor ich anheize. Bei geöffneter Tür wird das Feuer
angemacht und immer wieder einige Scheite nachgelegt.  
So trocknet die Restfeuchtigkeit. Und auf die Fettpfanne kann man nicht verzichten, da der Saft und das Fett herabtropft
Bei bis zu 140 Forellen ist das eine Menge.

Kalträuchern geht super mit Sparbrand, bis zu 20 Std, Qualm ohne merklichen Temperaturanstieg.

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## Tino (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Wenn ich so was wieder lese.

Ich Brauch keinen Fuchs... Klar Brauch man den nicht,wenn man sich mit seinem Ofen eingearbeitet hat.

Ich Brauch auch kein Auto...ist aber für mich einfacher im täglichen Leben wenn ich eines habe.

Mir reicht nen ausbebranntes Ölfass und ne feuchte Decke.
Damit räuchere ich Fische ,dass andere ganz blass neben ihren Öfen werden.
So habe ich räuchern auf See gelernt und das ist 28 Jahre her.

Es geht darum, dass solch ein Fuchs nur Vorteile hat,da man die Temperatur sehr sensibel fahren kann und der Ofen auch mal ne Flamme mehr verkraftet,wo anderen schon das Thermometer um die Ohren fliegt,da die Hitze 1:1 in den Raum reinkommt.

Ich habe auch kein Tropfblech,wozu auch?!?!?! 


Außerdem kann man seinen Ofen mit einem Fuchs auch als senkrechten Smoker nutzen.

Mein heissgeräucherter Nacken braucht ca.6-7 Stunden.

Wieviel Steine ich da wohl brauchen würde???

Das muss ja jeder selber wissen,was er sich baut.

Aber gerade als Einsteiger ist ein Fuchs eine sehr hilfreiche Angelegenheit,da sehr sehr einfach mit der Temperatur gefahren werden kann.

Ich bin froh ,dass mein Ofen nen Fuchs hat und ich nicht wie ein Frettchen um meinen Ofen rumhüpfen muss, weil ein wenig zuviel Flamme nach oben schlägt und mein Thermometer durchdreht.

Das meine ich nicht denjenigen gegenüber ,die sich mit ihrem Ofen eingearbeitet haben.

Also nicht gleich durchdrehen...


----------



## hulk40 (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo

Ich glaube, jeder muss seine eigene Erfahrung machen.
Egal ob aus Stein,Stahl,Pappe oder Holz mit Fuchs oder ohne.Das sind Erfahrungswerte und man muss das Beste daraus machen und das ist ja das schöne am Räuchern.
Ich habe eine Zeit lang gebraucht , bis ich am Ziel war.
Was lange wehrt wird Guuutttt. Meine Meinung.

                                           MfG Micha#h


----------



## Tino (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Sicher hast du Recht,,mig.

Aber ich wollte nur klarmachen ,dass es mir nicht darum ging ob man einen Fuchs braucht oder nicht.
Für was er gut ist wollte ich hier nochmal erläutern,nicht wissen wer ihn braucht oder ob man ihn braucht.

Oder hat bei deinen Steinen,Siggi,gleich jeder gesagt ,dass man die nicht braucht?

Sicher braucht man sie nicht unbedingt,ist aber ne schöne entspannte Sache wenn man damit umgehen gelernt hat.

Genauso verhält es sich mit dem Fuchs,der gerade für Anfänger sehr interessant ist,wenn man nen Ofen selber bauen möchte.


----------



## caali (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

@Tino - genau so habe ich es auch gemeint. 

Natürlich MUSS man dies und das nicht haben.

Jeder "Fuchs"t sich mit seinem Gerät ein und kommt sicherlich auch zu guten Ergebnissen.

Gruß
caali #h


----------



## hulk40 (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Das finde ich auch caali,
das Ergebnis ist wichtig und dann ist das OK.

                                               MfG Micha


----------



## Tino (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Natürlich ist das Ergebnis wichtig.

Nur eines wird hier vergessen!!!

Mit WAS kommt ihr zu euren Ergebnissen und WIE.

Denn erst kommt der Ofen oder ein Fass oder wer weiß was,und DANN kommt erst der Rauch'!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hier wollen sich Neulinge vielleicht ein paar Anregungen holen und gerade Neulinge sind für jede Erleichterung sehr dankbar.

Der Fuchs ist solch ein Teil und mmmmeeeehhhhrrrr wollte ich hier garnicht loswerden.

Sofort hört man aus jeder Ecke ,Brauch ich nicht,wozu soll der denn gut sein?????????????????????????

Dies soll ein Quell von Informationen für JEDEN sein und keine Beurteilung einzelner Informationen.

Stellt,euch vor ihr lest euch hier ein wenig ein und lest,dass irgendein Teil ganz gut sein soll. 
Im gleichen Atemzug hallt es von allen Seiten: Brauch man nicht,ich komm ohne klar.

Für denjenigen stimmt es ja...und weiter?

Ist sowas hilfreich??? Für mich nur Gesabbel von Klugsch......n!!!

Tut mit leid ,aber das ist meine Meinung!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Andere fangen an mit dem räuchern oder wollen sich einen Ofen bauen und suchen nach  Vorschlägen oder Verbesserungen,da der Ofen ja optimal laufen soll ,mit so wenig Aufwand wie nur möglich.


Ich denke nicht, dass solch Meinungsgequatsche da hilfreich erscheint.


...der Tellerrand ist nicht der Weißheit letzter Schluss!


----------



## sprogoe (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

erst wollte ich gar nicht mehr weiter darüber diskutieren, aber wir sollten uns doch mal daran erinnern, um was es konkret in diesem Fall ging:
Tino34 stellte hier; sicherlich auch mit Stolz; seinen mit viel Mühe und Fleiß *gemauerten* Räucherofen vor.
Die nächste Frage lautete: warum keinen Fuchs?
Ja, soll der Erbauer das Teil nun wieder abreißen und mit Fuchs; und da bin ich weiterhin der Meinung, daß dieser bei einem gemauerten Ofen nicht sein muß (aal60 / Uwe war ja der gleichen Meinung und der hat mit solchen Öfen bestimmt genügend Erfahrung; wieder aufbauen?
Es ging doch grundsätzlich nicht um das Für und Wider der Verwendung eines Fuchs oder irgendwelcher Steine im Ofen, sondern einzig und allein um den Ofen von Tino34.
Hätte jemand hinterfragt, wie Tino34 seine Fische in den Ofen hängt, weil ja keine Tür sichtbar ist, könnte ich das gut verstehen, aber wem nutzt das etwas, nach der Fertigstellung zu hinterfragen, warum dies nicht oder das nicht. Welche Methoden zu guten Ergebnissen führen, ist in den verschiedenen Räucherthreat´s ja schon ausgiebig diskutiert worden.

So, nun fühlt euch alle mal herzlich von mir umarmt, ich wollte keinem auf die Füße treten.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Tino (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo

Natürlich soll er nicht seinen Ofen wieder abreißen .

Cali hatte nur geäußert ,wenn selber bauen dann einen Fuchs.

Dann wurde gefragt,warum einen Fuchs.

Als nächstes kam,dass ein Fuchs nur Vorteile hat.

Da wurde Tino34 auch nicht nahegelegt seinen Ofen wieder umzubauen.

Ich wollte nur hier die Vorteile eines Fuchses einbringen mehr nicht.

Sei auch du von mir herzlichst umarmt,Siggi.#h


----------



## caali (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Prima,

wir haben uns alle wieder lieb :k

Gruß #h


----------



## roki (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo Tino / Sprogoe,
ich räuchere schon Jahrelang, aber was ist ein Fuchs ?


----------



## sprogoe (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

ein seitlich am Räucherofen angebrachter Brennraum, so daß das Feuer nicht unter dem Räuchergut brennt, es strömt nur die Hitze in den Brennraum.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## caali (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

so in etwa - Google ist dein Freund... 







Ich hoffe der Eigentümer dieses Fotos ist mir jetzt nicht böse.
Gruß, caali

Na der ist erst mal cool:


----------



## kaipiranja (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

@caali

...der 2. ist ja mal eine Hausnummer - eine klasse idee! 


Gruß, Kai


----------



## Riesenangler (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Und vor allem , in den Zweiten kannst du mal richtig was reinhängen, ohne sich einen Kopf machen zu müssen. Allein schon durch die Deckelform müsste sich der Rauch eine weil drin halten bevor es ihm zu eng wird und er sich durch die Spalten verzieht. Wäre ja mal interessant wenn man was über den Tüftler erfahren könnte , um mit ihm mal über seine erfahrungen zu labbern.:g


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

heute zweiter versuch....und wieder lecker:l


----------



## Wildkarpfen (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Die sehen aber lecker aus


----------



## aal60 (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Haben eine schöne Farbe deine Trouts! #6

Aber tausche bitte die Fleischerhaken aus. 
Ich erschreck mich immer bei soviel Metall. 

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## schmutzpuckel (3. August 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ich habe es heute ein wenig rauchen lassen:m


----------



## Franz_16 (11. August 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hi,
wir haben heute mal geräuchert.
Forellen, Aale und Waller.

Dabei gab es einen kleinen Fehler und zwar haben die Fische bereits vor dem Räuchern z.T. Haut verloren. 

Weiß vllt. jemand woran das liegt?

Wir haben die Fische 48 Std. in 7,5%iger Lauge eingelegt. 

Das Räuchern an sich hat gut geklappt, der Geschmack war ebenfalls tadellos, der kleine Waller schmeckte übrigens ganz hervorragend!


----------



## aal60 (11. August 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

*48* Std. ? Das ist meiner Meinung viel zu lange.

Ich lasse die Fische, auch 2 kg Forellen 12 - 14 Std. in der Lake,
in der sie dann auch noch auftauen. 6,75% und 1,5 Liter/kg Fisch.
Die Osmose ist eigentlich nach 12 Std. abgeschlossen.

Durch den langen Verbleib in der Lake, scheint sich die Haut gelöst zu haben.

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (11. August 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Jo...war wohl etwas zu lange......


----------



## Slick (16. August 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Bin gerade am Smokern.

8 Hähnchen + Paprika und Tomaten(sind noch am Grillen) als Beilage.










Grüße


----------



## Tino (17. August 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Was wird denn gefeiert,bei 8 Insassen?

Lecker sehen sie aus!!!


----------



## Slick (17. August 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hi Tino,

ich hatte Besuch.Ich hätte wohl mehr grillen sollen.Es wollten alle Nachschlag.

Mein Sohn 2,5 Jahre hatte an dem Tag fast ein ganzen Hähnchen gegessen.


Grüße


----------



## StatueOfLiberty (18. August 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Slick schrieb:


> Bin gerade am Smokern.
> 
> 8 Hähnchen + Paprika und Tomaten(sind noch am Grillen)
> 
> Grüße



Na die sehen ja mal lecker aus!


----------



## StatueOfLiberty (18. August 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Komme gerade aus Norwegen zurück und habe eine Menge Fisch dabei. Kennt sich jemand mit räuchern von Dorsch, Heilbutt, Seelachs und Pollack aus? Alles schon filetiert und ohne Haut. Mache ich das so wie mit Forellen - einfach 10-12 Stunden in 7% Salzlake und dann räuchern?


----------



## mathei (18. August 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



StatueOfLiberty schrieb:


> Kennt sich jemand mit räuchern von Dorsch, Heilbutt, Seelachs und Pollack aus? Alles schon filetiert und ohne Haut. Mache ich das so wie mit Forellen - einfach 10-12 Stunden in 7% Salzlake und dann räuchern?


also ich mag es gerne sehr salzig und lege immer 80 g. auf 1 l ein. beim dorsch ist es mir aber definitiv zu viel werde das nächste mal auf 60 g bei dem fisch runter fahren


----------



## caali (19. August 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Mir kommen immer die Tränen wenn ich das lese:



StatueOfLiberty schrieb:


> Alles schon filetiert und ohne Haut.



Für mich ist die Haut das Beste, ob beim Räuchern oder schön knusprig gebraten.
Schade drum :c
Gruß
caali #h


----------



## StatueOfLiberty (20. August 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



caali schrieb:


> Mir kommen immer die Tränen wenn ich das lese:
> 
> Für mich ist die Haut das Beste, ob beim Räuchern oder schön knusprig gebraten.
> Schade drum :c
> ...


 
Vom Prinzip her schon und bei Forelle, Lachs etc. stimme ich auch zu. Aber ab einer bestimmten Fischgröße ist die Haut eher mit Schuhsohle zu vergleichen und muß abgezogen werden. Und glaub mir, die Fische waren eine Nummer größer ;-)


----------



## caali (21. August 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



StatueOfLiberty schrieb:


> ... Aber ab einer bestimmten Fischgröße ist die Haut eher mit Schuhsohle zu vergleichen und muß abgezogen werden. ...



OK, ist Ansichts- bzw. Geschmackssache.

Wenn man auch die Haut nicht immer mit essen kann o. möchte, ist doch das was darunter schlummert DER Geschmacksträger. - Ich liebe es :l


----------



## sprogoe (24. August 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

So ganz allmählich kommt ja die kühlere Jahreszeit auf uns zu und viele denken sicher schon über die Herstellung von Speck und Schinken und alles was etwas mit Kalträuchern herzustellen ist, nach.
Wer nun auf eine ganz billige und in kürzester Zeit realisierbare Art und Weise sich einen Kalträucherschrank einzig und allein für diesen Zweck bauen möchte, soll sich mal den eingestellten Link anschauen.
Das Ausgangamaterial für den Schrank steht bei jeder städtischen Abholung von Elektrogroßgeräten an fast jedem Straßenrand.

Gruß Siggi

http://www.emagu.de/raeuchern.htm


----------



## wobbler68 (24. August 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo

@sprogoe
Das sieht ja ganz gut aus.#6

Der kleine Cold Smoke Generator ,hast du den auch oder etwas ähnliches.
So wie der aussieht könnte den Mann:g sogar ,mit etwas Geschick,selbst bauen.:q

Mfg
Alex


----------



## sprogoe (24. August 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Alex,
ich habe mir einen Sparbrand aus Aluminium-Lochblech gebaut, funktioniert super und raucht mindestens 12 Stunden.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## wobbler68 (24. August 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Fotos ,Siggi Fotos. 
Einige einige Maße,währen auch von Vorteil.

Möchte das ganze auch mal ausprobieren.
Jetzt nicht sofort mit einem Gefier- oder Kühlschrank ,erst mal im Kugelgrill der Vorhanden ist.
Nach einigen Übungsstücken geht dann vielleicht was "größeres" z.b. ein Kühlschrank.
Der steht hier auch noch rum.(falls meiner mal kaputt geht)


Dann sehe und rieche ich auch wie stark die Rauch/Geruchs Entwicklung ist.|kopfkratUnd kann dann den richtigen Standort finden.
Habe da noch einige Zimmer leer stehen,mit Schornsteinanschluss.Da bieten sich vielleicht möglichkeiten.|rolleyes
Mfg
Alex


----------



## Slick (25. August 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Zum Nachbauen.

http://forum.mybbq.net/viewtopic.php?p=217645


----------



## AAlfänger (26. August 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Moin,moin
jetzt habe ich mal eine Frage an die Spezialisten hier, und zwar folgendes: Ich habe am Freitag mal wieder seit drei Jahren drei schöne Aale geräuchert, und zwar fast genauso wie ich immer räuchere! Ich habe jetzt fast geschrieben, denn ich habe diesesmal im Gegensatz zu sonst die ersten 35 Minuten zum Garen wie immer Buchenholz genommen und dabei Erlenspäne hinzugetan, gemischt mit Buchenspäne. Danach weitere 1,5 Std
nur mit Erlenspänen weiter geräuchert.Was mich jetzt etwas verwundert hat, die Aale sahen bestens aus, aber der Rauchgeschmack war meiner Meinung nach nicht so intensiv wie sonst;+! Jetzt ist meine Frage, ob bei Buchenspänen der Rauchgeschmack stärker ist?

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## aal60 (26. August 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Bauchlappen sind schön weit offen, also richtige Gartemperatur. 
Rauchintensität wäre meiner Meinung nach, mit Buchenspäne und Wachholderzweigen und Beeren intensiver. 

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## AAlfänger (27. August 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo Uwe,
vom Geschmack her waren sie auch absolut in Ordnung, Garpunkt und soweiter stimmte auch. Die Aale, die ich schon geräuchert habe möchte ich mal auf einen Haufen sehen, da wäre es traurig wenn ich das nicht könnte. Aber wie ich schon sagte, fehlt mir die Erfahrung mit Erlenspänen. Werde beim nächsten Makrelenräuchern wohl wieder mehr Buchenspäne nehmen. Auch 1,5 Std Rauchphase sollten doch wohl reichen.

Gruß Jürgen#h


----------



## aal60 (27. August 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ich mag es auch kräftiger im Rauchgeschmack, bei mir hängen
die Forellen auch ca. 1,5 Std. in der Qualmphase, - Das sollte für Aale auch reichen.

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## mig23 (27. August 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Erle gibt einen milderen Rauchgeschmack als Buche, meiner Meinung nach !


----------



## The Hecht-Hunter (27. August 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo alle zusammen!
Habe mir einen kleinen Räucherofen zugelegt aus V2a,räuchern von Forellen,Hecht und Aalen habe ich super hingekriegt mit dem Ofen, nach dem ich mich vorher hier eingelesen habe.Ich habe jetzt aber auch viel gelesen über kalträuchern,und würde gerne auch mal einen Schinken selber herstellen,jetzt meine Frage an Euch,und ich bin mir sicher Ihr könnt mir die beantworten,also mein Ofen hat die Maße 25*25*120 cm kann ich damit auch kalträuchern?

Gruß Erwin!#h


----------



## LOCHI (27. August 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Servus Erwin, du kannst auch mit einen Pappkarton in dieser Grösse kalt räuchern! Die Grösse und das Material aus dem der Ofen ist, ist dabei erstmal nebensächlich. Bei dir passt das von den Ausmassen her. Kannst ja mal ein Bild einstellen.
Wichtiger denke ich bei dem Versuch sind die Temperaturen! Schau das du nicht über 25 grad C kommst! Sicher gibt es andere Meinungen aber glaube mir 25 grad und nicht mehr! Empfohlen hierzu sei ein Spaarbrand den man meiner Meinung nach aber nicht braucht. Ich hab z.B. keinen und mach Kilo weisse Schinken jeden Winter... Viel Spass, das klappt schon!


----------



## The Hecht-Hunter (27. August 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*


----------



## The Hecht-Hunter (27. August 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ist ein wenig groß geworden das Bild#c,aber so kann man ihn auch gut sehen#h

Gruß Erwin!


----------



## The Hecht-Hunter (28. August 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Suche auf diesem Weg einen Sparbrand für den oben gezeigten Ofen,Maße wären 21*21*6 cm,wer hat so etwas in der Größe abzugeben,oder kann so etwas günstig herstellen?
Im Vorraus vielen Dank#h

Gruß Erwin!


----------



## mathei (28. August 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

siehst du deine bilder erwin


----------



## The Hecht-Hunter (28. August 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Wie meinst Du das?


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (28. August 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



The Hecht-Hunter schrieb:


> *Wie meinst Du das?*



wir sehen dein bild nicht,bei uns kommt diese meldung....


Ungültige Angabe: Anhang
Wenn Sie einem normalen, gültigen Link im Forum gefolgt sind, wenden Sie sich bitte an den Webmaster.


----------



## wobbler68 (28. August 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo

@The Hecht-Hunter

Schau mal auf Seite 224(Beiträge 2236/2238 von sprogoe und Beitrag 2240 von Slick)dieses Threads.
Da sind 2 gute Links zum Thema Sparbrand bzw. kalt räuchern von den beiden.#6

Werde das auch mal versuchen.:q


Mfg
Alex


----------



## StatueOfLiberty (29. August 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

@ Hecht-Hunter

Dies geht auch: 
http://www.grillsportverein.de/foru...e-vanillesosse-damit-zu-tun-hat-178089-2.html

Hatte damals so angefangen und bin immer noch dabei. Ist in ein paar Minuten fertig gebaut, flexibel und in allen Größen herzustellen. Nach der Räuchersaison kommt das alles in die Mülltüte und fertig. Räuchert ca. 9-10 h.


----------



## The Hecht-Hunter (29. August 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

@Tom
Das ist doch mal eine günstige Variante,sollte ich nichts anderes auf die Reihe kriegen,ist es auf jedenfall einen Versuch wert.

Gruß Erwin!


----------



## The Hecht-Hunter (29. August 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

@Wobbler68
Danke auch für Deinen Hinweiss,hier tritt nur ein Problem auf,wo bekomme ich Streckmetall,bei uns im Baumarkt Fehlanzeige#c

Gruß Erwin!


----------



## AAlfänger (29. August 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Moin,moin
Bei Ebay kannst du günstig Lochblechreste aus Alu kaufen. Eine Popnieten Zange und ein paar Nieten und schon ist der Sparbrand fertig. Notfalls kann man ihn auch mit Blumendraht zusammenbauen. Aber keinen ummantelten!;+

Gruß AAlfänger#h


----------



## The Hecht-Hunter (29. August 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hab bei Ebay nach gesehen,hast recht,da gibt es Reste Alulochblech recht günstig in unterschiedlichen Größen,auch Streckmetall,aber richtig teuer

Gruß Erwin!


----------



## AAlfänger (29. August 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo Erwin,
Erstens ist Alu günstiger, und leichter zu bearbeiten. Wegen der Temperaturen brauchst du dir keine Gedanken machen! Auch wenn einige meinen, Alu sei schädlich, es gibt ja auch Kochgeschirr aus Alu

Gruß Jürgen#h
Mein Sparbrand hält schon 3 Jahre


----------



## The Hecht-Hunter (29. August 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo Jürgen
Also wegen Alu habe ich keine Bedenken ,kann mich noch an die Zeit in meiner frühsten Jugend erinnern,das meine Mutter in Aluminium Töpfen gekocht hat.

Gruß Erwin


----------



## sprogoe (29. August 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

richtig Leute,
mein Sparbrand ist ebenfalls aus Alulochblech und ich benutze ihn schon lange.
Was soll dabei passieren? der wird doch noch nicht mal heiß, wenn das Räuchermehl verglüht, kann man den mit bloßen Händen anfassen.
Es hat ja auch niemand Bedenken, einen Räucherofen zu kaufen, der aus aluminisiertem Feinblech oder aber aus verzinkten Blechen hergestellt wird und dabei kann es schon ganz schön heiß hergehen.
Also, nicht lange reden, machen.

Eines ist gewiß:
Das Leben ist wie eine Hühnerleiter; kurz und beschissen und endet meist tödlich.
Aber der Sparbrand aus Alu wird das Ende auch nicht beschleunigen.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## AAlfänger (29. August 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Besser wie Siggi es beschrieben hat geht es nicht!#6 Mein Räucherschrank ist komplett aus Alu selbstgebaut und schon 15 Jahre in Betrieb. Aber einige verwechseln auch bei den Temperaturen hier den Räucherschrank mit einem Hochofen.

Gruß Jürgen#h


----------



## Rudelgurke (1. September 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Soeben, dank diesem super Thread, meinen ersten Aal geräuchert. Schmeckt echt super ! (Habe noch nie Aal zuvor gegessen)
Habe mir extra dafür eine schicke Räuchertonne gekauft. Vielen Dank an die Autoren/Editoren !!


----------



## leopard_afrika (5. September 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

ein wenig hab ich ja trotz "erfahrung" angst vor`m wochenende. es steht an: wels, aal, forelle, hering, heilbutt, rotbarsch, leng, heringsrogen, Schweinefilet... da ist ausdauer und temperaturkontrolle gefragt!


----------



## sprogoe (6. September 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

gutes Gelingen Dirk,

und hau nicht wieder alles auf einmal weg.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## leopard_afrika (6. September 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

nee, mach ichnicht. ;-) familienparty und geburtstagsausgabe auf arbeit. macht schon mal 2 anlässe.


----------



## Tino (6. September 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Dann viel Spass Dirk.

Bei mir wird's morgen etwas übersichtlicher.

Hornis kommen in den Ofen.



Meinen herzlichen Glückwunsch noch nachträglich Dirk und Trink nicht mehr wie mit Gewalt reinpasst.

Höchstens aber soviel das du freihändig liegen kannst.


----------



## leopard_afrika (6. September 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

hey, was ist hier los? ich hab erst am dienstag! ;-) muttern hatte schon; deshalb familienparty und am dienstag geb ich dann auf arbeit mittag aus.


----------



## Tino (9. September 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Dann liest du meine Glückwünsche eben erst morgen.


----------



## leopard_afrika (9. September 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

vorbereitung freitag abend/ samstag vormittag:


----------



## leopard_afrika (9. September 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

ergebnisse (handy und gedämpftes Bufetlicht sind einfach nicht das beste Gespann ;-) ):


----------



## sprogoe (9. September 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

na Dirk,
sieht doch mal wieder gut aus.
was hast Du mit dem Rogen gemacht, sehe den auf den "Nachherfotos" nicht mehr?

Gruß Siggi


----------



## leopard_afrika (9. September 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

tja siggi, zum glück hab ich den ja mal kurz genascht, als er aus dem ofen kam. solch geringe mengen versteckt meine mutter immer gleich. ;-) aber das zeug mal kiloweise zu "ernten", wenn die heringe da sind, das ist dann zu viel arbeit.


----------



## Esox60 (9. September 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

#hHi.

Jetzt mal schluß mit den ganzen Leckereien hier. Jetzt wird erstmal gearbeitet.
Ich habe morgen frei, und werde mein langersehntes Projekt
*Räucherofen aus Holz* in die Tat umsetzten.

Ich hab mir zwar den gesamten Ultimativen Räucherthread
hier reingezogen |uhoh: aber eine Frage hab ich dann doch noch.
Ist es zugtechnisch besser den Kamin/Schornstein an der Rückwand austreten zu lassen, oder gerade nach oben, mittig durch das Dach?

Ansonsten werd ich das Ergebnis natürlich mal hier zur Begutachtung einstellen.

LG Frank


----------



## StatueOfLiberty (9. September 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> ergebnisse (handy und gedämpftes Bufetlicht sind einfach nicht das beste Gespann ;-) ):



Lecker!


----------



## aal60 (9. September 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Leo, das hast Du mal wieder fein gemacht. 

Ich habe  gerade 6 kleine und 3 große Lax-Forellenfilets mit Gravad-Marinade: Geschmacksrichtung Cognac, Chili, schwarzen  - eingeschweißt.
Donnerstag gibt es kalt Rauch vom Sparbrand.

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## sprogoe (10. September 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Dem lieben Dirk






zum Geburtstag.

einen schönen Tag und bleib wie Du bist

wünscht Dir Siggi


----------



## caali (10. September 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*









Esox60 schrieb:


> #hHi.
> 
> 
> *Räucherofen aus Holz*
> ...zugtechnisch besser den Kamin/Schornstein an der Rückwand austreten zu lassen, oder gerade nach oben, mittig durch das Dach?



Hallo, ich habe das folgendermasen gelöst. Da ich meine Abzüge (2x70mm) auch nicht mittig angelegt hatte - und viele schwören drauf - habe ich im oberen Teil meines KRO eine Sperrholzplatte angebracht, wo der Rauch dann durch das mittig angebrachte Loch (Durchm. 100 mm) zwangsläufig hindurch ziehen muss. Oberhalb der Platte kann er sich dann in alle Richtungen verziehen.

Gruß, caali


----------



## Esox60 (10. September 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Danke Caali. :m

Ich werd mal schauen wie er sich dann mit der Platte so macht.
Ich hatte Bedenken das der Ofen mit Seitenausgang nicht zieht, oder mit Dachausgang der Rauch zu schnell durch den Kamin abzieht. 

LG Frank


----------



## sprogoe (10. September 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Frank,

da brauchst Du keine Angst zu haben, ich habe einen Rauchabzug mit 120 mm Durchmesser und einer Drosselklappe, die aber *immer *voll geöffnet bleibt; sowohl beim Gar- wie auch beim Rauchprozess; damit Feuchtigkeit abziehen kann. Ich gare und räuchere nur mit Holz.
Der gesammte Ofenn ist so voller Rauch, daß beim Öffnen der Tür die Fische gar nicht zu sehen sind, erst, wenn der Rauch durch die geöffnete Tür entwichen ist. 
Ich benutze zum Räuchern kein R-Mehl, sondern fein aufgespaltenes Holz, dabei bleibt die Luftzufuhr komplett geschlossen, ansonsten würden sofort Flammen entstehen.

Vorteil bei der Verwendung von Räucherholz ist eine höhere Temperatur (60 - 65 Grad) und intensiverer Rauch.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Esox60 (10. September 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Danke Siggi.:m

Ich hoffe das das beim reinen KRO mit Sparbrand auch so funktioniert.
Aber noch ist er im Bau, und mal sehen wie er so geht beim ersten Proberäuchern. #c
Wenn er mit Ausgang Rückwand nicht zieht, muss eben die Stichsäge nochmal ran.

LG Frank


----------



## caali (11. September 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo,

der Zug wird nicht das Problem werden. Unten rein -> oben raus - durch Drosselklappen gesteuert.

Die Verteilung des Rauches ist eventuell wichtig ;+ 

Ich bin ja auch noch am Experimentieren. 

Gruß


----------



## Wobblerfan (11. September 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo Räucherfans ! Ich habe heute nach langer Zeit mal wieder geräuchert . Hat alles gut geklappt , Pökel stimmte , die Farbe auch , ausserdem war der Fisch richtig gegart . Was mich nervte war folgendes : Die Haut der Aale ließ sich schlecht abziehen |gr: . Die Frage an Euch Experten : Wie kann ich das abändern #c Gruß Wf #h


----------



## aal60 (11. September 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Dein Räucherergebnis läßt sich doch sehen aus deinem blitzblanken Ofen. Lass deine Aale mal eine Nacht in Pergament-Papier liegen, dann wird die Haut sich besser lösen.

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## Wobblerfan (11. September 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo Uwe ! Werd ich gleich mal ausprobieren , vielen Dank für die Antwort  . Gruß  Bernd #h


----------



## AAlfänger (11. September 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

@Wobblerfan
Ich kann mir nur vorstellen, das die Aale doch noch nicht richtig gegart waren! Ich habe mal von einem Arbeitskollegen für eine Gefälligkeit(wollte dafür nichts haben) auch mal 5 Räucheraale geschenkt bekommen. Die Haut ließ sich nur schwer abziehen und das Fleisch löste sich auch nur schwer von den Gräten lösen. Wenn ich meine Aale räuchere, bekommen sie so lange Hitze, bis sich an der dicksten Stelle, dort wo man anfängt den Aal aufzuschneiden die Haut auf dem Rücken durch zusammen-
drücken läßt. So habe ich noch nie Probleme gehabt. Das währe jetzt die einzige Erklährung, die ich habe.

Gruß AAlfänger


----------



## Wobblerfan (11. September 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo Aalfänger ! Deinen Tipp mit dem zusammendrücken der Haut werde ich das nächste mal ausprobieren . Vielen Dank . Es macht mich ganz marode , die Haut in kleinen Streifen abzuziehen .  Gruß Wf #h


----------



## Big Man (11. September 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo Freunde der Räucherkunst

ich habe mit mal ein paar Klodeckel geangelt und wollte sie räuchern.
Nun meine Frage, so wie Forelle und co. oder sollte ich etwas besonderes beachten.

Danke


----------



## aal60 (11. September 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Salzlake habe ich immer sowie bei Forellen angesetzt.
Gartemperatur etwas geringer und länger.
 Bei den Haken aufpassen, damit der Fisch nicht abfällt.

Übrigens, teile uns mal mit, wie die Brassen geschmeckt haben.
Ich persönlich finde sie sehr wöhlschmeckend geräuchert. 

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## caali (12. September 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

@ Wobblerfan - wow, das ist ja mal ein Ofen #r

@ AAlfänger - das sehe ich genau so mit dem Aal und

Big Man - deine Klodeckel werden bestimmt lecker. Besonders größere Exemplare 
lassen sich prima räuchern und gut verspeisen.

Gruß
caali #h


----------



## Big Man (12. September 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Danke für die Tipps.
Sie liegen so bei knapp 50 cm

Ich werde Bilder machen und Berichten.


----------



## Wobblerfan (12. September 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

@   caali  
    Danke , das Teil räuchert auch bestens  . Allerdings muß ich sagen , 50cm höher wären besser gewesen . Gestern war da ein Kiloaal mit von der Partie , welcher einen ca. 10cm verkokelten Schwanz aufzeigte . War nicht schlimm , aber muß nicht sein . Gruß  Wf #h


----------



## sprogoe (12. September 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

welcher einen ca. 10cm verkokelten Schwanz aufzeigte . War nicht schlimm [/QUOTE]




finde ich aber schon schlimm, besonders wenn die 10 cm die Gesammtlänge des Schwanzes war.


----------



## mig23 (12. September 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Siggi !?! #d
Nicht die Länge ist ausschlaggebend, das Hin und Her macht die Meter ! 
Und wenn er eh schon verkokelt war, is sowieso egal wie lang ...


----------



## caali (13. September 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

@ Wf, 

mach dir nichts draus - Der Schwanz verbrannt, die ....... kichert - hoffentlich Alianz versichert.

Hatte ich auch schon bei einem Hecht.
Vielleicht den Aal einfach durchschneiden ;+


----------



## sprogoe (13. September 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

na ja, Spaß muß sein.
aber caali, ich könnte mir vorstellen, daß Du die Schwänze zu großer Hitze aussetzt und so nah am Feuer, kann das schon vorkommen.
Bis wieviel Grad heizt Du denn ein?

Gruß Siggi


----------



## caali (14. September 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ja in diesem Fall war es wohl etwas warm am Ende |evil:

Ich habe zuätzlich ein Prallblech über dem Feuer angebracht, so dass die Flamme nicht mehr so stark nach oben schlägt.

Bei Fisch habe ich mich auf max. 60 °C eingepegelt (Thermometer ganz oben)
Lieber etwas länger und und öfter mal reinschauen - hat sich prima bewährt.

Also kurz und heftig is nich 

Gruß
caali


----------



## Vxrdxrbxn (15. September 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ich wollt jetzt auch mal anfangen selbst zu räuchern. Nach meinem Umzug werde ich mir einen großen Edelstahlofen zulegen. Da ich es aber nicht abwarten kann, überlege ich mir das billige Tonnenset von Askari zu kaufen.
Kann die Tonne zur Überbrückung der Zeit reichen?

http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...r-sets/teleskop-raeuchertonnen-set/detail.jsf


----------



## mig23 (16. September 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Naja, das Gelbe vom Ei ist es nicht, aber zur Überbrückung wird´s gehen ! 
So ´ne Tonne ist auch nicht schlecht wenn man mal bei einem längeren Ansitz was räuchern will !


----------



## caali (17. September 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo,
hier noch einmal das Innenleben meines Räucherofens.
Die "Prallplatte" + Tropfschale verhindern weitestgehend das Hochschlagen der Flamme in den Garraum.
Was ich noch immer suche, ist ein Thermometer für den unteren Bereich.
Es sollte höhere Temperaturen aushalten und ein-/aussteckbar sein, damit
ich meine Tropfschale entnehmen kann.
Habe bisher nichts vernünftiges gefunden.
Hat Jemand eine Idee?


----------



## Tino (17. September 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

http://www.amazon.de/Backofen-Holzbackofen-Thermometer-Bimetall-Durchmesser/dp/B00A6VGJYE

Ich weiß nicht ob der Link hinhaut.

Wozu brauchst du denn da unten ein Thermometer???


----------



## Seneca (17. September 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Mein erstes Mal räuchern im Tischräucherofen...kleine Barsche zwischen 21 und 25 cm. 






Ergebnis: Super lecker!!! 
Hab viorher oft gehört, dass sie zu trocken seien...aber genau das ist das Besondere! Extrem festes und zartes Fleisch. Einfach Klasse!#h#h


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (17. September 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



caali schrieb:


> Was ich noch immer suche, ist ein Thermometer für den unteren Bereich.
> Es sollte höhere Temperaturen aushalten und ein-/aussteckbar sein, damit
> ich meine Tropfschale entnehmen kann.
> Habe bisher nichts vernünftiges gefunden.
> Hat Jemand eine Idee?



Wenns ein wenig günstiger sein darf:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Thermometer-...mkomponenten_Heizung&var=&hash=item257378f141

Einfach Loch bohren und keine Hülse verwenden, dann kannst du das auch ein ein- und aussstecken. 
Habe mir dazu aus Edelstahldraht noch ne Art Klammer gebogen um es von hinten zu sichern.

Oder eben mit der "Tauchhülse mit Rändelschraube" einbauen (auch wenn es keine Tauchhülse ist).

http://www.ebay.de/sch/i.html?_trks...meter+Bimetall+Thermometer&_sacat=0&_from=R40


----------



## caali (18. September 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo,

@ Tino & K_A
vielen Dnk für die Links.

Das Thermometer würde ich gern im unteren drittel einsetzen,
um die Temperatur an der Schwanzspitze eines z.B. Aals zu messen.
Außerdem gibt es Aufschluss über die Temperaturverteilung im Ofen.

Gruß #h


----------



## sprogoe (18. September 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

caali,
Tip von mir wie Du angekokelte Aalschwänze vermeiden kannst:

*Häng sie mit dem Kopf nach unten.*


----------



## AAlfänger (18. September 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



sprogoe schrieb:


> caali,
> Tip von mir wie Du angekokelte Aalschwänze vermeiden kannst:
> 
> *Häng sie mit dem Kopf nach unten.*


Besser kann man es nicht sagen|supergri|supergri|supergri

Gruß AAlfänger


----------



## caali (19. September 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

He, danke für den Tipp.

#r


----------



## Big Man (19. September 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ich habe den Schwanz vom Aal mit einem Zahnstocher hochgepinnt geht wunderbar.


----------



## The Hecht-Hunter (20. September 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo an die Kalt-und Heiß Räuchergemeinde!
Habe jetzt viel und lange gelesen,und habe heute angefangen Schweinefilet zu pökeln,soll mein erster Versuch werden,was das kalt räuchern betrifft,und habe auch gleich noch eine Frage,es soll bei uns nächste Woche wieder 21 Grad tagsüber werden,kann ich das Filet zum nachbrennen auch in den Kühlschrank hängen?Und abschließend noch eine Bitte,könnte vielleicht jemand mal eine Tabelle einstellen,wo man ersehen kann wie lange Fleisch und Fisch der kalt geräuchert wurde haltbar ist,vakuumiert oder auch nicht vakuumiert im Kühlschrank,wäre sehr wichtig,da wir nur ein 2 Personenhaushalt sind und ich nichts wegwerfen möchte,und ich das eine oder andere noch ausprobieren möchte.

Gruß Erwin#h


----------



## The Hecht-Hunter (21. September 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

He,was ist los,keiner zuhause,oder sind meine Fragen zu schwer zu beantworten#c,ich hatte eigentlich geglaubt das ich hier die Anworten bekomme die ich brauche|kopfkrat
Ich werde mich in Geduld üben,und hoffen das doch noch was kommt,wie bekannt stirbt die Hoffnung zu letzt


----------



## Slickerthanu (21. September 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

So, da mein Ofen nun fertig ist und schonmal "trocken" getestet wurde, siehe http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=154386&page=4

wird am kommenden samstag angeräuchert. Es kommen ca. 20 Leute und zum verrauchen sind 10 Aale und 30 Forellen eingeladen.

Meine Frage an die "PRO´s" ist wie ich es am besten zeitlich organisiere, dass ich zum gemeinsamen Futtern Aal und Forelle handwarm anbieten kann.

Mein Ofen packt in einem Gang 20 Forellen oder eben auch 10 Aale. Soll ich lieber erst die Aale machen und diese dann warmhalten, oder nen gemischten Gang mit 10/10 ?

Was lässt sich denn besser warmhalten ohne trocken zu werden? Denke ja der Aal, aber Erfahrung hab ich da nicht...

Warmhalten hätte ich jetzt mal "in Alufolie" gemacht, oder gibts da auch nen besseren Tip?

Danke für das Teilen Eurer Erfahrungen!

Gruß

Marc


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=154386&page=4


----------



## leopard_afrika (21. September 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

ich halte meist im backofen mit geringer temperatur warm und genau daher käme mein "verteilungstipp" forellen passen besser in handelsübliche backöfen ;-)
bei der 2. ladung solltest du dann auf die unterschiedlichen garzeiten achten. zuerst die aale in den ofen und die forellen später.
viel spaß und guten appetit. ich hätte aber wahrscheinlich wenigstens mal auch mit fisch angetestet, bevor ich gleich 20 leute einlade. ;-)


----------



## Slickerthanu (21. September 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

... und packst Du die Forellen zum warmhalten nochmal ein oder werden die auch so nicht trocken?

Das die unterschiedlichen Garzeiten zu beachten sind ist mir klar und da ich ja nicht ganz Räucherjungfrau bin, werde ich da auf meine bisherigen Erfahrungswerte zurückgreifen.

...wenn was schiefgehen sollte...gibt´s Rindswurst|supergri


----------



## leopard_afrika (21. September 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

ich nehme die forellen heiß raus und gleich ab in die röhre, dann sind sie erst nach ner h handwarm. erst dann mach ich den ofen an und decke die fische mit alufolie ab. und die temperatur halte ich im backofen unter 50°

ne andere möglichkeit aus omas zeiten ist ja auch noch: einpacken in alufolie, handtuch drum und ab ins federbett ;-) statt der alufolie geht auch ein relativ luftdichter bräter o.ä.


----------



## sprogoe (21. September 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Dirk,
das hätte ich nicht von Dir gedacht, daß Du mit geräucherten Forellen ins Bett gehst.#d

Gruß Siggi


----------



## kaipiranja (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



The Hecht-Hunter schrieb:


> Hallo an die Kalt-und Heiß Räuchergemeinde!
> Habe jetzt viel und lange gelesen,und habe heute angefangen Schweinefilet zu pökeln,soll mein erster Versuch werden,was das kalt räuchern betrifft,und habe auch gleich noch eine Frage,es soll bei uns nächste Woche wieder 21 Grad tagsüber werden,kann ich das Filet zum nachbrennen auch in den Kühlschrank hängen?Und abschließend noch eine Bitte,könnte vielleicht jemand mal eine Tabelle einstellen,wo man ersehen kann wie lange Fleisch und Fisch der kalt geräuchert wurde haltbar ist,vakuumiert oder auch nicht vakuumiert im Kühlschrank,wäre sehr wichtig,da wir nur ein 2 Personenhaushalt sind und ich nichts wegwerfen möchte,und ich das eine oder andere noch ausprobieren möchte.
> 
> Gruß Erwin#h




...wenn das Fleisch noch nicht durchgebrannt ist, sollte es noch kühl gelagert werden! Der Kühlschrank wäre also ein guter Ort 

Tabellen wie lange sich etwas hält sind nicht wirklich aussagekräftig. Erstmal gibts grundlegende Unterschiede bei Fisch und Fleisch genauso bei Warm- und Kaltgeräuchertem. 
Es kommt auf viele Faktoren an, sauberkeit bei Verarbeitung/Lagerung, Wasserrestgehalt, Pökelsalzmenge...und und und... 


Gruß, Kai


----------



## Esox60 (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

#h
Hallo Leute.

Ich hatte mich ja am WE gleich mal an zwei Lachseiten im neuen Ofen versucht.
Also Rezepte zum Salzen gibt es ja hier und im Netz genug ,und auch einige Videos, wie das vom SMOKER DIRK auf You Tube.

Die meisten bedecken ja ihren Lachs durchaus kräftig , mit Salz und Zucker.

Ich hatte folgendes für mich gewählt.
Lachs 1,5 kg (Frostware) filetiert , also blieben etwa 600 g pro Seite.
Mischung aus 140g groben Meersalz und 60 g Rohrzucker zuzgl Dill hergestellt.
Den Fisch damit bestreut , und zusammengeklappt und etwa 20 Stunden im Kühlschrank pökeln lassen.

Dannach gut abgewaschen und 2 Stunden trocknen lassen.
Ab in den Rauch und etwa 10 Stunden geräuchert.

Der Lachs war
1.Sautrocken 
                      2.ungeniesbar salzig
                      3. er hatte eine gräuliche Farbe
Im Ofen waren es in der Spitze 22 Grad , das könnte zuviel gewesen sein. Daher wohl die Farbe.

Ich kenne den Lachs ja von Norwegen her so, das er ja trotzdem recht fettig ist, aber auf den müßte ich ja erstmal Butter machen um ihn hinterzubekommen.
War das wirklich zu viel Salz????
Könnte es an der Frostware liegen?
Hat jemand ne Idee was passiert ist??


----------



## hulk40 (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo Frank,
ich nehme immer so ca.50g Meersalz und 50g braunen Rohrzucker und reichlich Dill für ca.1kg Fischfilet.Der Rest bringt bei mir dann der Rauch( ca. 12std. halb Erle/ Buche teilweise auch Eiche).Ich vermute dein Salzgehalt war zu hoch.Ist meine Vermutung.Ich hatte auch schon oft (Frostware) hat aber immer gut geschmeckt. MfG Micha


----------



## Esox60 (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo Micha.

OK. Danke. Ich werde morgen einen 2. versuch machen ung die Menge mal reduzieren.
Lieber zu mild wie zu salzig.
600g Filets sind ja auch nicht besonders dick. Soll ich auch die Pökelzeit reduzieren? 

Was hälts Du von der Farbe, waren 22 Grad zuviel?


----------



## kleinerWelli (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Esox60 schrieb:


> Hallo Micha.
> 
> OK. Danke. Ich werde morgen einen 2. versuch machen ung die Menge mal reduzieren.
> Lieber zu mild wie zu salzig.
> ...



Warum legst die nicht in lake ein? Fuer 600gr. Brauchst eh nicht viel an lake.verschliessbare kunststoff  schuessel...ggf.rechteckig...und ab innen kuehlschrank.

Fisch vorher im wasserbad auftaun lassen..falls tk ware...abtropfen und ab in die lake


Zum salzgehalt...wenns zu mild ist..schmeckt der fisch nicht...wenn du weisst wie meerwasser schmeckt..dann isses ganz einfach...etwas weniger kraeftig als der geschmack des meerwassers..

Ich mach frei schnauze...haue dill und gebroeselte wacholder beeren dazu...lorbeer und noch ne ladung zucker...


----------



## sprogoe (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

erst rumexperimentieren und wenn´s in die Hose gegangen ist, nachfragen.
im Räucherthreat gibt es dafür Anleitungen zur Genüge, außerdem noch jede Menge Videos auf youtube.

also, vorher mal informieren, schade um den schönen Fisch. 

warum unbedingt Meersalz?
tut euch das Zeug mal auf die Zunge, spuckt ihr wahrscheinlich ziemlich schnell wieder aus; richtig ätzend finde ich.
bei mir kommt weder das, noch Jodsalz an den Fisch (genauso beißig).
einfaches Haushaltssalz (ist auch mit 19 Cent / 500 g das Billigste).
140 g Salz auf 600 g Filet ist ja schon heftig, 2 Eßl. gemischt mit einem 1 Eßl. Zucker reichen da vollkommen und reichlich Dill drauf.

statt dem teuren Meersalz könntest Du den Fisch mal mit Gin einpinseln, wäre sinnvoller.

Siggi


----------



## kleinerWelli (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ich meinte..den geschmack von meerwasser...

Ich nehme auch das billige normale salz...reicht..



Wenn ich meine fischies in lake habe..sind die schon ma bis zu 18std drin.der fisch nimmt nur soviel salz auf wie das fleisch vertraegt und ab kann.allerdings...aufgetauter fisch bzw. Frischem..

Bei tk ware...haut die lake das wasser ausn zellen vom fleisch..wird dann trocken...und extremst salzig...


Aal-forellen raeuchern..

Gestern gross raeucherei war ma wieder...46 forellen + 2 hechte+2 barsche....alles innerhalb von 2.5 std..muessen halt deibe gaeste auf 2 mal essen..oder..du schaffst dirn 2ten raeucherschrank an...so wie ich...allerdings ne nummer kleiner und muss noch ' ausgebrennt' werden..


----------



## Esox60 (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



sprogoe schrieb:


> erst rumexperimentieren und wenn´s in die Hose gegangen ist, nachfragen.
> im Räucherthreat gibt es dafür Anleitungen zur Genüge, außerdem noch jede Menge Videos auf youtube.
> 
> also, vorher mal informieren, schade um den schönen Fisch.
> ...




Hallo Sigi.
Genau deswegen hatte ich ja geschrieben, das ich mir jede Menge Anleitungen hier im Bord, im Netz, oder bei You Tube reingezogen habe.
Das wurde ja auch vermehrt hier im Thread gefordert.

LESEN - MACHEN - NACHFRAGEN

Jetzt ist es trotzdem schief gegangen, das ist nicht schön, aber es ist auch niemand ums Leben gekommen.
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das die Hauptprotagonisten hier, nie einen Schinken , Fisch oder Wurst in den Sand gesetzt haben.


----------



## kleinerWelli (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Esox60 schrieb:


> Hallo Sigi.
> Genau deswegen hatte ich ja geschrieben, das ich mir jede Menge Anleitungen hier im Bord, im Netz, oder bei You Tube reingezogen habe.
> Das wurde ja auch vermehrt hier im Thread gefordert.
> 
> ...



Ich frag mich...was sich da so aufgeregt wird...die frage von esox ist durchaus legitim.

Jeder der angefangen hat...hat den einen oder anderen fisch  verpatzt...3 forellen mussten bei mir auch schon dran glauben...mit der zeit bekommst uebung und sammelst erfahrungen...

Mittlerweile gut und gerne 300+ forellen geraeuchert..barsche..schleie..und der 5te hecht ....keine probs mehr...und den einen oder anderen kniff bekommst mit der zeit eh raus...


----------



## hulk40 (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Esox60 schrieb:


> Hallo Sigi.
> Genau deswegen hatte ich ja geschrieben, das ich mir jede Menge Anleitungen hier im Bord, im Netz, oder bei You Tube reingezogen habe.
> Das wurde ja auch vermehrt hier im Thread gefordert.
> 
> ...




Hallo Frank 
Ich glaube Siggi hat es auch nicht so gemeint, wie es angekommmen ist. Jeder fängt mal an .Das sind halt Erfahrungswerte die jeder selber machen muss.Und Siggi hat bestimmt auch schon einiges (versalzen/versemmmelt)wie es jeden von uns schon gegangen ist.Der eine gibt es zu ,der andere weniger.Der eine will etwas mehr Salz und der andere halt weniger. Alles eine Frage des Geschmackes. Ich bin mir sicher du wirst deine Geschmackrichtung auch finden.Ich habe auch schon vieles (versalzen oder falsch gewürzt)ist halt so.
                                         MfG Micha


----------



## sprogoe (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

ich habe das auch nicht wirklich böse gemeint, ist vielleicht ein bischen krass rüber gekommen, daher 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





aber frank, mal ehrlich, wenn Du Dich doch vorab informiert hast, wie kamst Du dann auf 140 g Meersalz?
das hätte Dir doch gleich etwas viel erscheinen müssen.
wie dem auch sei, ist nun mal gelaufen und beim nächsten Mal wird es schon besser klappen.
als ich das erste Mal Lachs gebeizt habe, gab es weder das AB noch youtube oder ähnliches. ich habe die Vorgehensweise in einem Fachbuch gelesen und es danach gemacht, hat sofort auf Anhieb gepasst.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Esox60 (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ok.Großherzig wie ich bin werde ich Dir nochmal verzeihen.
:q  :vik: :k

Ich will Dich auch nicht nerven aber, Du kannst Dich spasshalber mal umschauen, wie weit die Salzmengen auseinandergehen. Wenn Du zehn verschiedene Beiträge , egal wo ansiehst, hast Du alles, von 30g bis hin zu regelrecht panierten Filets.
Und alle sind mit Ihrem Ergebniss voll zufieden. Voll lecker.#d

Das ist nicht ganz einfach, aus diesem Wirrwar auf Anhieb das Optimum herauszufiltern. 
Fachbuch ist ein guter Ansatz, das kann man dem Autor wenigstens auf den Kopf hauen, wenns nicht passt.
Also morgen gibts 2 neue Filets, beide mit 50 g/kg normalem Salz, eines mit und eines ohne Zucker. 
Und ich werde berichten.

Danke an alle bis hierher.


----------



## Lazarus (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

@Esox60
Nich schön gelaufen, insgesamt, dein Räucherversuch und die "Hilfestellungen".

Mir kommt es vor, als hättest du die Salzmenge und das Rezept aus einer Anleitung für das Trockensalzen genommen. Da würde die von dir verwendete Salzmenge passen, aber du hättest den Fisch dann nicht 24 Stunden, sondern 2 - 4 Stunden (!) salzen dürfen.

Für Gravad Lachs passen die 24 Stunden und Salzmenge auch (+/-), aber der wird nicht nicht heiß geräuchert, sondern wenn überhaupt, dann kalt.


Wenn es nicht so eilt, ist salzen in der Lake besser, meine ich. Dabei ist die Salzkonzentration und die Verweildauer in der Lake nicht gar so kritisch.
Ich nehme 60 - 70g Salz pro Liter Wasser und lasse die Fische 14 Stunden in der Lake. Zusätzlich gebe ich noch 20g Zucker pro Liter Wasser dazu. Ansonsten noch Zwiebeln. Weitere Gewürze habe ich getestet, aber es geht auch so, zumindest bei Forellen und für meinen Geschmack.


----------



## Fogasch89 (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo Graved Lachs, oder alternative salmonide werden garnicht geräuchert, sondern gebeizt! Zucker Salz Mischung 50/50. und dann beschwert und im Kühlschrank "gegart"


----------



## Fogasch89 (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo,
ich nochmal, wenn ihr keine Zeit für eine Lake habt, was auf jedenfall ausgewogener ist, dann einfach trocken Salzen. Den fisch komplett mit Salz einreiben bzw. bedecken, halbe stunde reicht bei forellen in Pfannengröße. Anschließend unbedingt mit klarem wasser abspülen, trocknen und los gehts. Halte von viel Schnickschnack nicht viel.


----------



## Fogasch89 (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo,
wie kann das Fett ablaufen wenn du ein Loch in den Schwanz machst? Hängst du die Aale mit dem Kopf nach oben auf. Schwierige Geschichte. Die meiste Hitze hast du auf grund des Feuers unten. Aal ist am Schwanz aber schneller durch, weil schmaller. Probier es mal anders herum, dann hast du auch nicht solche Probleme mit der Hitzeregulierung. Keine Fragezeichen im Aal und der Rächervorgung wird verkürzt. Schöne Grüße aus Dorsten|bla:


----------



## Fogasch89 (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo Sundangler, ich stimme dir völlig zu, daß der geräuchert werden soll und nicht gedünstet. Dünsten heißt im eigenen sud gegart. Du sprachst die ausreichende Belüftung an. Das ist wichtig, damit genau dies nicht passiert, wenn du die Aale feucht in den Ofen hängst. Daran hapert es aber bei den meisten Öfen, von daher würde ich dringendst abraten die Aale im feuchten Zustand zu räuchern, sonst dünsten sie. Im schlimmsten Fall werden sie soweich, daß sie ausreissen. Du hast recht, daß die bauchlappen sich schön abspreizen, wenn der fisch feucht ist. Wenn mann ihn aber schon feucht in den Ofen hängt, sollte diese nicht verschlossen sein, bis sich die Bauchlappen abspreitzen und die Feuchtigkeit verflogen ist, dann kann mann getrost loslegen.


----------



## Lazarus (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Fogasch89 schrieb:


> Hallo Graved Lachs, oder alternative salmonide werden garnicht geräuchert, sondern gebeizt!



Sicher, man kann den gebeizten Lachs aber anschließend auch noch kalträuchern.


----------



## sprogoe (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Fogasch89 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich nochmal, wenn ihr keine Zeit für eine Lake habt, was auf jedenfall ausgewogener ist, dann einfach trocken Salzen. Den fisch komplett mit Salz einreiben bzw. bedecken, halbe stunde reicht bei forellen in Pfannengröße. Anschließend unbedingt mit klarem wasser abspülen, trocknen und los gehts. Halte von viel Schnickschnack nicht viel.



wir reden doch hier vom Beizen und anschließendem Kalträuchern, da dürfte 30 min salzen wohl kaum ausreichen. Es soll ja eine gewisse Reifung beim Beizen erreicht werden und dafür wird in den meisten Rezepten eine Dauer von 24 - 48 Std. angegeben.
Darum nehme ich auch weniger Salz (2 Eßl. + 1 Eßl. Zucker für 2 Filets) und beize stattdessen 48 Std. und zwar vakuumverschweißt.
beim Heißräuchern kann man die Fische ordentlich mit Salz bestreuen und 30 min ruhen lassen, so machen es einige Teichbetreiber, um dem Angler seine gefangenen Forellen zu räuchern.
Diese Methode ist aber nicht sehr ratsam, da dabei die dünnen Bauchlappen total versalzen werden und das dicke Rückenstück zu mild bleibt.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Esox60 (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

#h

Was lange währt wird (meist) gut.

Also gestern hab ich nochmal einen Versuch gewagt, und zwei Lachsfilets a 300g getestet.
Ich habe jeweils mit 50g /kg normalem Salz gepökelt, beim rechten Filet ist auch Rohrzucker 50g /kg dabei.
Das ganze hat 10 Stunden gepökelt und dann für 10 Stunden geräuchert. 

Beides ist sehr mild , das gezuckerte Filet ist etwas fester.

LG Frank


----------



## AAlfänger (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo Frank,
sieht doch sehr lecker aus.#h

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Trollwut (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hab mich gestern bzw. Heute das allererste mal am selbsträuchern versucht. Für meinen geschmack war das ergebniss richtig geil!





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## hulk40 (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Esox60 schrieb:


> #h
> 
> Was lange währt wird (meist) gut.
> 
> ...




Hallo Frank,
wenn es so schmeckt wie es aussieht?Dann ist es echt Lecker.Etwas weniger  Salz und der Fisch schmeckt auch.
                         MfG Micha


----------



## Esox60 (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

#h

Ja genau. ich denke beim nächsten mal dürfen es noch 10g mehr sein, aber dann ist schluss. Ich mag es, wenn man den Fisch noch rausschmeckt. Dank für den Tipp.


----------



## Tino (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo

Ich hatte vor 12 Jahren meine erste Meerforelle gefangen.
Was sollte mit diesem edlen Fisch passieren?

Graved Lachs natürlich,was sonst.

Vorher hatte ich das noch nie gemacht und ich suchte in meinen Kochbüchern nach einem Rezept.

Das fand ich auch und probierte es aus.

Ein absoluter Volltreffer war dieses Rezept.

2 EL. Salz - 1 EL. Zucker mit viel Dill,natürlich frischer gehackter.

Dieses Verhältnis rechne ich auch bei großen Lachsfilets hoch und bis jetzt waren sie immer hervorragend.

3 Tage beizen im Kühlschrank dann trocknen und ich räuchere sie noch ca. für 10 h kalt.

Man sollte auch wissen das man Zucker unbedingt braucht,um ein versalzen zu verhindern.

Das Salz entzieht das Wasser,der Zucker verhindert ein versalzen und der Dill gibt den Geschmack.

So mach ich es seit zig Jahren und ich habe bisher mit diesem Mischungsverhältnis noch immer hervorragenden Graved Lachs hinbekommen.


----------



## sprogoe (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Tino,
genau so ist´s recht. #6

So bekommt man immer ein top Ergebnis.

Wie war das; vor 12 Jahren Deine 1. Mefo; war das dann auch einzigste bis heute? 

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Tino (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Der typische Graved Lachs wird ausschließlich MIT Zucker in der Mischung eingerieben.
Nur mit Salz wird's leider nur gesalzener Lachs und kein ,in seiner typisch hergestellten Art,sehr wohlschmeckender Graved Lachs.

Ich lese hier Salzmengen wo ich beim bloßen vorstellen nur das Röcheln und würgen bekommen würde.

Es sind hier im Trööt einige sehr sichere ,jahrelang erprobte Rezepte reingestellt worden.

Warum diese nicht versucht werden ,erschließt sich mir nicht.

Es wird irgendetwas versucht, was garnichts mit dem ursprünglichen Graved Lachs zu tun ,wie man ja deutlich nachlesen kann.

Denn es wird nur mit Salz versucht ,diese herrliche Spezialität herzustellen,was aber völliger Blödsinn ist.


----------



## Tino (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo Siggi

Nein es war bis jetzt nicht die einzige,die ich fangen durfte.

Heute nehme ich nur noch ganze Lachseiten aus dem Großmarkt.

Die sind etwas feiner wie Lachsforellen und schmecken einfach besser.

Außerdem sind sie leichter zu bekommen wie Meerforellen.


----------



## aal60 (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Auch ich nehme 2 Teile Salz und 1 Teil braunen Rohrzucker.
Jedoch stehe ich nicht so auf Dill.

Ein altes Backblech mit Frischhaltefolie (2 Streifen) auslegen.
Die beiden Filets nebeneinander darauf legen, Rücken an Rücken, Hautseite nach unten auf die Folie.

Die Seiten werden mit je einem Teelöffel guten Cognac betreufelt, dann einige Tropfen Zitronensaft.
Abschließend bunten Pfeffer und Chilli aus der Mühle.

Dann das Salz/Zucker-Gemisch auftragen, ca. 3 gehäufte
Essloffel. Seiten dann auf einander legen, Fleischseite zusammen. Filets mit der Folie einschlagen, Für die besser 
Hantierbarkeit vakuumiere ich sie noch in Folienschlauch.

In den Kühlschrank für 48 bis 72 Std. , alle 12 Stunden drehen.
Danach abwaschen, abtupfen und 20Std. in den Kaltrauch.

Ich hänge sie in den Räucherofen, indem ich an der Kopfseite einen VA-Schaschlikspieß durch die Haut steche und mit Wurstband eine Schlaufe durch Einbinden der Spießenden bilde, dadurch ist der Spieß gesichert und
mit einem S-haken kann nun die Lachsseite einfach an die Räucherstange gehängt werden.


----------



## Esox60 (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

#h

Ich habe es nicht erwarten können, und heute mal den ersten Lachsschinken angeschnitten. Ich war selbst überrascht wie schön zart und ausgewogen im Geschmack er war.

Ich muss unbedingt morgen zum Metzger neues Fleisch kaufen...

LG Frank


----------



## mig23 (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

@ Esox 60

Du willst wohl dass ich meine Tastatur vollsabbere ?


----------



## Schwxdxnfxschxr (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

erster Teil wieder gelöscht
@aal60
genauso mache ich das auch - immer beste Ergebnisse
auch ich verzichte manchmal auf den Dill
Schwefi


----------



## sprogoe (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Frank,

Dein Lachsschinken sieht echt appetitlich aus.

Guten Hunger wünscht Siggi.


----------



## Tino34 (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ich habe einen kleinen Wels geschenkt bekommen, 80cm lang und 3,1kg schwer. Diesen würde ich gern räuchern, aber ich traue mich nicht so recht ran. Mit meinem Räucherofen kann ich nur hängend räuchern. Hat jemand für mich einen Tip bzw ne Idee ob ich den Wels am Stück räuchern kann? Und wie setze ich die Lake an?


----------



## Esox60 (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



sprogoe schrieb:


> Frank,
> 
> Dein Lachsschinken sieht echt appetitlich aus.
> 
> Guten Hunger wünscht Siggi.



Ein Lob vom Meister persönlich. Das ist zuviel der Ehre.|stolz:

Einen Tipp brauch ich noch. Wo bekomme ich einen Wurst und Schinkentresor?
Kaum hat der Räucherofen etwas leckeres geboren, schon stehen Nachbarn , Freunde und Arbeitskollegen auf der Matte, und melden Besitzansprüche an. :q:q


----------



## Tino (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Am 10. habe ich meinen ersten Pferdeschinken eingepökelt.

Gewürzmischung für 2,3 kg Fleisch

50gr. Pökelsalz
1Tl. schwarzer Pfeffer 
1Tl. Puderzucker
1/2Tl. Wacholderbeeren
1/2Tl. Koriandersaat
1/2Tl. Knoblauchgranulat
10 Nelken
10 Pimentkörner
3 mittlere Lorbeerblätter

Die Gewürze gut Mörsern oder in einer Moulinette ordentlich schroten.
Das Fleisch in ein Netz stecken und mit der Gewürzmischung gut einreiben.
Danach kommt's in eine Tüte und wird ordentlich vakumiert.
Diesen Pferdeschinken lasse ich jetzt 2  1/2 Wochen durchpökeln und dann wird er in meiner Speisekammer luftgetrocknet und nicht geräuchert.


----------



## Tino (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Am 16. habe ich Schinken aus dem Schweinenacken eingepökelt.
Zuvor wurden beide der Länge nach geteilt und in Netze gepackt.


Gewürzmischung für 2,9 kg Fleisch

70 gr. Pökelsalz ( NPS )

10 gr. schwarzer Pfeffer

10 gr. Rosa Beeren

15 gr. Wacholderbeeren

1 TL. Knoblauchgranulat

2 TL. Puderzucker

Wie gehabt,die Gewürze gut schroten und dann mit dem Salz,Zucker und Knoblauch gut mischen.
Dann vakumieren und ab in den Kühlschrank.

Gepökelt werden beide 14Tage.






Dazu hatte ich noch Hähnchenbrüste eingepökelt.


Hähnchenbrustschinken

Gewürzmischung für 3 kg Fleisch

65 gr. NPS
4 Tl. Weißer Pfeffer ( geht auch schwarzer)
4 mittlere oder große Lorbeerblätter
2 Tl. Senfmehl
2 Tl. Wacholderbeeren
1 Tl. Piment
1 Tl. Nelken
1 Tl. Knoblauchgranulat

Die Brüste kurz abwaschen ,trocknen und Schinkennetz drüberziehen.
Dann die Gewürzmischung gut einmassieren und  ab in die luftleere Tüte.

Die einzelnen Brüste pökeln 7 Tage und die doppelten lasse ich 10-12 Tage durchpökeln.
Dann 1-2 Tage durchbrennen und danach 2-3 mal ca. 10-12 h kalträuchern.

Mehr Rauch brauchen die Teile für mich nicht denn ich möchte nur ein leichtes Raucharoma für dieses feine Fleisch.


----------



## hulk40 (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Tino schrieb:


> Am 10. habe ich meinen ersten Pferdeschinken eingepökelt.
> 
> Gewürzmischung für 2,3 kg Fleisch
> 
> ...


Hallo Tino,
sieht echt gut aus. Ich habe eine Frage zur Speisekammer. 
Wie müssen die Voraussetzungen für eine Speisekammer sein, um diesen Pferdeschinken luftzutrocknen.(Luftfeuchtigkeit, Temperatur,Licht,Luftzirkulation) kannst du mir dazu etwas sagen? 
MfG Micha


----------



## Tino (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo Micha

Meine Speisekammer hat ne Luftfeuchtigkeit um die 75% ,ist dunkel und hat einen kaum spürbaren Luftaustausch.
In der kalten Jahreszeit liegt die Temperatur zwischen 10-12 Grad.
Dann hatte ich mal nachgelesen was die Temperatur und Luftfeuchtigkeit betrifft.
Wenn ich mich recht entsinne ,soll die Temperatur die 12 Grad nicht überschreiten und die Luftfeuchtigkeit sollte um 70-75 % liegen.

Belese dich aber selber nochmal genauer.

Auf jeden Fall  reifte schon mein erster Kümmelschinken und meine erste Pancetta in dieser Kammer. Beide wurden nicht trocken,sondern reiften und trockneten schön gleichmäßig . Schimmel ist auch nicht aufgetreten.

Wenn du solche Werte erreichen kannst,lege ich dir unbedingt eine Pancetta ans Herz ,diese zu machen.

Sollte die Luftfeuchtigkeit mal über Tage zu hoch sein,kannst du sie mit einem Schuhkarton großen Entfeuchter schon gut runterbekommen um auf deine 70-75% zu kommen.

Wenn du noch Fragen hast,immer raus damit.


----------



## hulk40 (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo Tino,
danke für deine Erläuterung.Ich werde meinen Raum mal unter die Lupe nehmen und die Werte(Temperatur und Luftfeuchtigkeit ) analysieren.Wenn die Werte passen, werde ich es auf jeden Fall mal ausprobieren.Wenn es soweit ist werde ich darüber berichten.  MfG Micha


----------



## Tino (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hier noch ein paar Bilder von allen gepökelten Sachen.


----------



## Tino (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ich hoffe das es hinhaut bei dir und deinem Raum.

Am besten du besorgst dir solch ein Thermo-Hydrometer.


----------



## hulk40 (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Tino schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das es hinhaut bei dir und deinem Raum.
> 
> Am besten du besorgst dir solch ein Thermo-Hydrometer.


Hallo Tino,
ich hoffe es auch. Kannst du mir noch ein Foto oder einen Namen zu dem Thermo-Hydrometer sagen.
                                                  MfG Micha


----------



## Tino (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Bei Amazon hab ich meins damals bestellt. Da Hast du genug Auswahl und du kannst lesen wie gut manche sind. Für nen zwanziger bekommst du schon sehr gute Teile.


----------



## hulk40 (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo Tino,
danke für den Hinweis,da gibt es wirklich eine Menge von diesen Sachen.
                             Tschau Micha


----------



## Klaus-a. (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Esox60 schrieb:


> #h
> 
> Ich habe es nicht erwarten können, und heute mal den ersten Lachsschinken angeschnitten. Ich war selbst überrascht wie schön zart und ausgewogen im Geschmack er war.
> 
> ...



Sieht echt super klasse aus ...respekt.
Könnte man dazu ein Rezept bekommen?


----------



## Tino (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ich finde es nur Schade,dass nur das Endprodukt hier vorgestellt wird.

Kein Rezept,kein kurzer Bericht wie die Vorgehensweise ist,geschweige denn Fotos vom Werdegang des herzustellenden Produkts.

Ich denke,dass interessiert hier doch die Leute doch sehr,um sich vielleicht selbst das zuzutrauen.


Fertige Produkte kann ich mir auch beim Fleischer angucken.
Weiß dann aber immer noch nicht wie er diese hergestellt hat.


----------



## Esox60 (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Klaus-a. schrieb:


> Sieht echt super klasse aus ...respekt.
> Könnte man dazu ein Rezept bekommen?


#h

Klar, kannst Du haben, aber frisches Brot schmeckt viel besser dazu! |supergri|supergri


Die Rücken (Lachse) hatten ein Gewicht von etwa 1100g

30g NPS
3g Wachholderbeeren geschrotet
1,5g Ascorbinsäure
3g Traubenzucker
2 g Knoblauchgranulat
3g weißer Pfeffer
1/2 Teelöffel Koriander
2 Blatt zerbröselten Lorbeer

Ich habe 9 Tage Vakuumgepökelt (aller 2 Tage wenden)
gut abgewaschen
5 Tage durchbennen lassen (offen im KÜLI)
2 Tage getrocknet im Ofen

5x 12 Stunden Rauch im wechsel mit
5x 12 Stunden durchbrennen lassen.

Also eher ein Standartrezept. 
Den Schinken habe ich damit nicht neu erfunden, aber für meinen Geschmack wars auf Anhieb passend.


----------



## Tino (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo

Hier ist mein Rezept für Lachsschinken

Trockenpökeln inner Schüssel mit Deckel,vakumieren geht genauso gut.

Das Rezept bezog sich auf 1,6 kg Schweinelachse:

35 gr. NPS
1 Tl Traubenzucker
2 Lorbeerblätter
2 Tl weissen Pfeffer
1 Tl Senfmehl
1 Tl Wacholderbeeren
1/2 Tl Piment
1/2 Tl Nelken
1/2 Tl Zitrat (bei Dr.Oetker als Zitronensäure E 330 ) das unterbindet die Schimmelbildung beim Fleisch

Die Gewürze durch ne Moulinette jagen oder per Hand mörsern.Dann alles zusammen gut durchmischen.Die Lachse in die Schinkennetze stecken.
Das Fleisch mit der Gewürzmischung gut einreiben und einmassieren.
Dann alles in das Gefäß legen,Deckel drauf und dann in den Kühlschrank.
10 Tage im Kühli pökeln, wobei alle zwei Tage das Fleisch gewendet werden muss.
Dann 4-5 Tage zum durchbrennen und trocknen an einen kühlen und trocknen Raum aufhängen.

3 Räuchergänge a 12 h wobei ein Tag geräuchert wird und ein Tag Pause gemacht wird.

Dann ne gute Woche reifen lassen(nicht zu schnell trocknen lassen) aufessen und dann noch mal das Ganze.


Viel Spass


----------



## Klaus-a. (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

@ Esox60
@ Tino

Dank euch beiden


----------



## Esox60 (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Tino schrieb:


> Ich finde es nur Schade,dass nur das Endprodukt hier vorgestellt wird.
> 
> Kein Rezept,kein kurzer Bericht wie die Vorgehensweise ist,geschweige denn Fotos vom Werdegang des herzustellenden Produkts.
> 
> ...



Hallo Tino.

Wie schon erwähnt, etwas revolutionäres war mein Schinkenrezept jetzt nicht, und ist sicher in den Weiten des Threads schon irgendwo zu finden.
Deshalb habe ich davon abstand genommen, das hier zu posten, und so zu tun als hätte ich das Räuchern erfunden.

Ich weiß ja das der URT das Baby von Dir und dem Sundangler ist. Ihr habt den Thread lange Zeit befeuert, und somit ein umfangreiches Sammelsurium an Rezepten und Tipps geschaffen. Dafür gebührt Euch Dank und Anerkennung.#6#r
Allerdings ist der Thread auch mittlerweile etwas aufgebläht, durch zu viele Wiederholungen, und viel |offtopicleider auch etwas verwirrend geworden. 
Neugierigen, die sich mit dem Thema befassen wollen, empfehle ich trotzdem den URT einmal komplett zu lesen , und sich ggf. die interessanten Passagen zu kopieren.

Aber ich habe auch noch eine Kleinigkeit beizutragen.
Ich hatte Erzgebirgische Kümmelknacker gemacht, und werde das Rezept hier zeitnah einstellen.


----------



## sundangler (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Auf das rezept bin ich gespannt :vik:


----------



## Esox60 (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Rezept für Erzgebirgische Kümmelknacker.

Die Wurst ist eine Rohpolnische
Ich verwende  unter anderem auch Rindfleisch, da es zum traditionellen  Rezept gehört, und ich von zu viel Fettanteil immer dicke Fußzehen  bekomme.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Die Gewürze sind zusammengestellt für 1,5 kg Masse.
500 g Rindfleisch
500g Schweinefleisch
500g Schweinebauch ohne Schwarte

24 g NPS
3 g weißer Pfeffer frisch gem.
3 g schwarzer Pfeffer frisch gem.
2 g Traubenzucker
6 g Senfkörner ganz
5 g Paprika edelsüß
6 g Kümmel ganz
1,5 g Ascorbinsäure
1,5 g Knoblauchgranulat
etwa 180 cm Schweinedarm 28/30

Das Fleisch kleinschneiden, mit den Gewürzen gut vermengen , und durch eine grobe Scheibe drehen.
Dann wieder mengen , bis die Masse klebrig wird.(Bindung bekommt)
Beim Füllen mit einem Fleischwolf nicht nochmal durch die Scheibe drehen und das Messer weglassen, sonst wird die Masse zu fein.
Sie sollte von der Struktur so wie Hackepeter sein.

Wenn Lufteinschlüsse entstanden sind , diese anstechen und die Würste für 2 Tage an einen kühlen Ort zum trocknen und umröten hängen. Der Ort sollte nicht zu trocken sein, sonst wird der Darm schnell pergamentartig und reist.
Nach erfolgreicher Trocknung kommen die Würste für 10- 12 Stunden in den Kaltrauch.
Noch einen Tag reifen lassen ,und am besten frisch geniessen.

Viel Spass beim nachmachen.


----------



## Esox60 (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Der Fachmann wird feststellen , das  beim gleichmäßigen Füllen der Würste, noch Übungsbedarf besteht, und daraus eine gewisse Unordnung beim aufhängen resultiert.#d


----------



## Tino (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Esox60 schrieb:


> Hallo Tino.
> 
> Wie schon erwähnt, etwas revolutionäres war mein Schinkenrezept jetzt nicht, und ist sicher in den Weiten des Threads schon irgendwo zu finden.
> Deshalb habe ich davon abstand genommen, das hier zu posten, und so zu tun als hätte ich das Räuchern erfunden.
> ...



Hallo

Auf eine Art verstehe ich dich absolut. Es wird hier jede auch noch so unwichtige Kleinigkeit nachgefragt,die man sich mit gesundem Menschenverstand und ein wenig lesen,selbst beantworten könnte,aber warum,wenn die Leute zu faul sind.
Außerdem ist hier wirklich zu viel,Offtopic zusammengekommen,die diesen Trööz mächtig aufgebläht hat.
Da gebe ich dir auch Recht.


Andersrum sehe ich die Sache doch ein wenig anders. 

Wenn jetzt jeder meint ,der schon Schinken,Speck und sowas gemacht,er will sich nicht wiederholen,wo bleibt dieser Trööt dann?!?!?!

Außerdem sehe ich sehr gerne wenn jemand hier mit Fotos seine Sachen postet. Mich interessiert es sehr, ob andere vielleicht andere Ideen haben.

Ich kam die letzten 3 Jahre leider nicht dazu ,Schinken usw. Zu machen,da ich beruflich nur im Ausland unterwegs war.
Jetzt habe ich die Zeit und ich freute mich wie blöd ,endlich wieder etwas machen zu können.
Ich stelle gerne meine Sachen hier rein,mit Rezepten und das ganze Gedöhns,damit andere sehen das es garnicht sooo schwer ist ,solche Sachen selbst zu machen.
Außerdem will man dann auch mal etwas aufwendigere Sachen machen,zumindest geht es mir so.

Trotz allem hoffe ich ,dass dieser Trööt nicht sterben wird und hier viele Leute ihre Sachen posten und die ,die Fragen haben,diesen Trööt nicht zumüllen,sondern sich die kleine Arbeit machen und sich hier reinlesen.


----------



## Tino (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Vielen Dank für das Rezept deiner Kümmelknacker.

Da ich und meine Frau Kümmel lieben,habe ich mir das Rezept gleich kopiert.

Mit einem guten Fleischwolf sollte es nicht allzuschwer sein ,diese Würste nachzumachen.

Wären meine ersten Würste die ich selbst mache.

Nur wann ,weiß ich noch nicht.

Könntest du noch etwas genauer schreiben,was für Fleisch du genommen hast,Frank?


----------



## sundangler (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hört sich lecker an und sieht lecker aus. Ich würde für meinen Geschmack kein ganzen Kümmel nehmen sondern Cuminpulver.


----------



## sundangler (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Da hast du Recht aber ich mag keinen ganzen Kümmel


----------



## sundangler (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Oder so


----------



## Esox60 (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Tino schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für das Rezept deiner Kümmelknacker.
> 
> 
> Könntest du noch etwas genauer schreiben,was für Fleisch du genommen hast,Frank?



Also ich habe 500g Schweinegulasch und 500g Rindergulasch genommen. 
Das hat den entscheidenten Vorteil, das es schon geschnitten ist. |supergri|supergri|supergri

Ich mag nicht wenn in der Wurst so riesige Fettgriefen sind, deshalb auch die Variante.
Ich kann mir aber auch Schweinenacken (Kamm) gut vorstellen, der rötet auch besser um.
Zusätzlich natürlich trotzdem Schweinebauch ohne Schwarte.

@  Sundangler: Ich kann mir die Wurst ohne Kümmel und Senfkörner  nur schwer vorstellen, aber nimm einfach nur 2 g  Kümmelpulver und dazu 2g Piment und 6-8 g Knoblauchgranulat. Dann ist es eben ne Knoblauchknacker.


----------



## Tino (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Danke Frank


----------



## leopard_afrika (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



HeinDorsch schrieb:


> Wieso Cumin? Das ist doch Kreuzkümmel und hat mit unserem Kümmel überhaupt nichts zu tun. Er schmeckt auch total anders.


 ein wenig "schärfe" ist aber auch nicht schlecht. und genau wie kümmel wirkt auch kreuzkümmel verdauungsfördernd, wobei kreuzkümmel besser etwas "vorsichtig dosiert" werden sollte. ;-)


----------



## Esox60 (19. November 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

#h Hi.

Was ist denn los mit Euch?#c
Keine Bewegung hier im Räucherthread, und das so kurz vor Weihnachten. |bigeyes
Hat keiner einen Braten in der Röhre?? 

Kurzer Zwischenstand von mir.
Ich hatte neulich zwei Nackenschinken(Kamm) eingepökelt, und denen 6 Räuchergänge verpasst.
Ergebnis war eher ernüchternd.
Nach 12 Tagen pökeln , 4 Tagen durchbrennen , 6 Nächten im Rauch und 3 Tagen hängenlassen, war der Schinken noch wabbelig, und beim Anschnitt noch fast roh.
Ich habe dann gekostet , und es schmeckte innen noch wie rohes Fleisch.
Meine Lachsschinken waren zu dem Zeitpunkt schon sehr lecker.
 Also hab ich sie noch zweimal geräuchert, und heute in die Gartenlaube zum reifen gehängt. Mal sehen vileicht wird noch was draus.
Die zwischenzeitlich veredelten 8 Filetköpfe dagegen, waren hervorragend. 

Heute habe ich noch mal 2 Stücken Schweinebauch (Krustenbraten) a 1,3 kg eingepökelt. Die müssen bis zum 14. 12. fertig sein. Hoffentlich wird das was.
Die sind für die Tombola der Weihnachtsfeier bestimmt.
Dazu folgen morgen noch mal 8 Lachsschinken a 1,2kg.

Auch ein schönes Stück Rindfleisch aus der Oberschale werde ich mir gönnen, so als Weihnachtsschinken für mich.
Der hat dann etwas mehr Zeit.

|director:Also Leute, auf gehts , schmeist die Öfen an! Bald ist Weihnachten.#g


----------



## Tino (19. November 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Tja Frank

Ich würde mich gern um mein eingepökeltes Fleisch kümmern,musste aber wieder los.

Bin am 11.11 aus Argentinien zurückgekommen und musste am 12. gleich weiter nach Kuweit zur nächsten Baustelle.
Ganze 14 St. War ich zu Hause und musste meine gepökelten Sachen ,aus Sicherheit,einfrieren.
Die Hähnchenbrüste wären dran gewesen und die Nackenschinken ebenfalls,aber leider keine Zeit.

Wenn ich wieder zu Hause bin werde ich weiter berichten.


----------



## Coasthunter (30. November 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Moinsen
Heute ist es endlich wieder soweit. Gestern die Lake vorbereitet und die Burschen bis eben drin schwimmen lassen. Jetzt hängen sie zum trocknen im Schrank. Um 13:00 Uhr gibts dann richtig Hitze.
Hier mal ein Foto, vom Räuchermix.......


----------



## Slick (30. November 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hat schon wer mit Schinken räuchern angefangen?

Ich werde wohl 20 oder 30 kg verarbeiten.
Bleibt ja nichts über bis zu Vollendung.#c 

Heute mal Gewürze bestellen und dann Nasspökeln.

Bilder folgen dann.


Grüße


----------



## Tino (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Gepökelt hab ich schon.|supergri

Muss nur noch auftauen und anfangen zu räuchern,wenn ich wieder zu Hause bin.|rolleyes

Dann berichte mal,Slick,aber mit Foddos...


----------



## Slick (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

kein Ding Tino 

Dauert noch etwas,Fleisch gibt es erst wieder 2 Wochen(Verkauf an Angestellte).#h


Grüße


----------



## Esox60 (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hi.#h


So langsam wird es Zeit die Weihnachtsschinken fertig zu stellen.
Im Einzelnen sind das 7 Lachsschinken, 2 Schweinebauch und ein schönes Stück Rindfleisch.
Im Hintergrund waren noch 30 Kümmelknacker mit von der Partie.


----------



## Esox60 (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Allerdings muß ich feststellen das ich beim Fischräuchern noch Defizite habe.


----------



## AAlfänger (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo Frank,
den kleinen grünen Fisch, wie hast du den gewürzt? Oder hast du die Lake zu doll gerührt und dem ist übel geworden und daher die Farbe?|kopfkrat Berichte doch mal über den Geschmack und was man als Beilage so nimmt!

Gruß AAlfänger#h


----------



## mathei (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



AAlfänger schrieb:


> Hallo Frank,
> den kleinen grünen Fisch, wie hast du den gewürzt? Oder hast du die Lake zu doll gerührt und dem ist übel geworden und daher die Farbe?|kopfkrat Berichte doch mal über den Geschmack und was man als Beilage so nimmt!
> 
> Gruß AAlfänger#h


erkennt doch wohl jeder. das ist eindeutig zu viel dill


----------



## Axel1902 (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Wohl er das Spezi Gewürz aus NL#h#h#h#h#h
Mein Fleisch liegt schon zum Pökeln im Kühlschrank, fehlt nur noch das Reh
aber kein Problem schmeckt eh besser wenn alle Verwandten weg sind und es besinnlich wird 
Schinken im Ofen guten Whisky lecker Cigarillo und ruhe und frischer Rauch
Schöne Adventszeit Euch allen
Gruß Axel:vik:


----------



## imma-fishing (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Kurze Frage an die Räucherspezialisten: Wie befestigt ihr üblicherweise Fischsteaks? Mit einem Haken oder mit einem Garn/Band? Was ist sicher?


----------



## Axel1902 (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo
Steaks vom Fisch würde ich lieber auf einen Rost legen.
Mache ich jedenfalls so kommt ja auch darauf an was der Ofen ermöglicht, meiner ist so groß das ein Gitter aus dem Backofen rein geht.
Wenn das Nicht möglich würde ich es schon mit Band verschnüren und dann rein hängen denn das Fleisch ist ja sehr weich und wenn der Fisch gar ist wird der Haken wohl nicht mehr halten wie bei Karpfen oder ähnlichem Fisch.
Viel Spaß
Axel


----------



## imma-fishing (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ich möchte die Gelegenheit nutzen und ein zweite Frage nachschieben:
Im Bereich des Räucherns bin ich absoluter Neuling - das vorweg. Mein Räucherofen besitzt zwei getrennte Kammern: Im unteren Bereich wird der Glutkasten hineingeschoben, darüber befindet sich der Räucherraum; wie bereits erwähnt sind die Kammern durch ein Blech getrennt.
Ist es nun besser den Rauch- und Garvorgang voneinander zu trennen oder nicht? Bei meinem ersten Versuch habe ich nämlich beide Vorgänge miteinander verbunden. Das Ergebnis war, dass das Räuchermehl in der Schale im Räucherraum innerhalb von 5 Minuten verglimmte. Die Luftzufuhr war schon auf dem Minimum heruntergeregelt. Die Temperatur konnte nicht heruntergeregelt werden, weil es nicht der empfohlenen Gartemperatur entsprochen hätte. Somit musste ich sehr oft Mehl nachlegen. Zudem habe ich es anfangs nicht zum Rauchen gebracht und dann war es zu schnell weg. Was mache ich da nur falsch?
Im zweiten Versuch trenne ich nun diese Vorgänge und presse das Mehl fester in die Schale.
Wenn das nicht klappt, entferne ich das trennende Blech zwischen den Kammern und gebe das Mehl direkt in die Glut. Muss dann nur sehen, dass ich dann noch ein Blech vor den Glutkasten baue. Habe sowieso das Gefühl, dass hier die Mehrheit direkt räuchert. Nunja, die Forellen habe zwar geschmeckt, aber in meinen Augen hätten sie noch mehr Farbe vertragen können.


----------



## imma-fishing (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Mein Ofen ist für ein Rost der Backofengröße zu klein. Ich werde die Steaks dann mit Band bzw. Garn sichern. Danke für diesen Tipp.


----------



## Axel1902 (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

zuerst garen und dann Räuchern
kurz vor Ende des Gar Vorganges lege ich dann Räucherspäne auf die Glut und nutze dann ein Sparbrand, wie zum Kalträuchern, so gehe ich sicher das der Fisch nicht trocken wird und ich habe trotzdem die Möglichkeit so lange zu Räuchern bis der Fisch die entsprechende Farbe und auch den schönen Rauchgeschmack hat.
So einen Sparbrand kann man sich mit einem Materialeinsatz von ca 5€ Baumarkt selbst bauen, auch mit zwei linken Händen und nur Daumen wie ich.


----------



## Tino (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ich mache es ähnlich wie Axel.

Feuer im Ofen machen,dann den vorgetrockneten Fisch reinhängen.
Der Temperatur entsprechend weiter das Feuer aufrecht erhalten.
Wenn die Garzeit erreicht wurde,mache ich alles auf, dass die grösste Hitze aus dem Ofen entweicht.
Brennt es noch, werden die Flammen mit Buchenmehl erstickt,sodass die Glut VOLLSTÄNDIG vom Mehl bedeckt ist.
(verhindert das die Flammen wieder auflodern können)

Dann die Türen und die Drosselklappe vom Abzugsrohr zu machen und unten mit der Tür so einregeln das die Glut nicht erstickt.

Bei meinem Ofen funktioniert das erstklassig und sollte mit deinem genauso gut gehen.


----------



## leopard_afrika (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

beides gleichzeitig geht ja fast nur im zusammenspiel mit druck, außer tro ist dafür aber fast überall der räucherraum zu groß. beim garen gerinnt ja nicht nur das eiweiß, überflüssige flüssigkeit verdampft, die dabei frei werdenden porenräume werden beim räuchern dann mit den raucharomen gefüllt. 
wenn du beim garen schon späne/ mehl aufs feuer wirfst, verbrennt diese vielmehr, als das sie schwelt, das, was du für rauch hälst, ist dann u. u. qualm, evtl. versetzt mit rußpartikeln. wenn deine rauchware noch nicht trocken genug ist, wird sich der ruß darauf absetzen, ein "fettiger" schmierfilm kann entstehen, ein bitterer, "dreckiger" geschmack, ein "halbgares" produkt, wenn der schmierfilm die poren verschließt und wärme nicht eindringen und feuchtigkeit nicht entweichen kann.
beim kalträuchern passiert das ganze wesentlich ruhiger, feuchtigkeit verdunstet durch luftströmungen, der rauch dringt nur allmählich in die poren.


----------



## imma-fishing (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Es ist jetzt auf jeden Fall sicher, dass ich den Garvorgang und das Räuchern zeitlich voneinander trenne. Ich werde mir auch einen Sparbrand bauen.
Ich finde es jedoch nicht nachvollziehbar, warum ich das Mehl auf die Glut legen soll, da die eigentliche Räucherkammer und der Bereich in dem der Glutenkasten steht durch ein Blech voneinander getrennt sind. Der dort entstehende Qualm könnte nicht an das Räuchergut gelangen. Um dies zu schaffen, muss man die Tür öffnen und dann eine seperate Schale oder den Sparbrand mit in die Räucherkammer legen. Der Glutkasten steht unter der Räucherkammer und kann ohne ein Öffnen der Tür entfernt werden. Der Glutkasten regelt bei mir nur die Temperatur, ähnlich wie beim TRO. Bei mir können auch niemals die Flammen an das Räuchergut gelangen, weil das besagte Blech dazwischen ist und sich auch nicht entfernen lässt - es ist ja kein Abtropfblech.
Logisch ist es jetzt für mich so: 1. Trockene Fische einhängen (ggf. bei geöffneter Tür nachtrocknen), 2. Räucherschrank schließen und mit Hilfe des Glutkasten garen, 3. Glutkasten entfernen oder soviel Glut entfernen, so dass die Temperatur einer geeigneten Räuchertemperatur entspricht, 4. Tür öffnen, sodass der angezündete Sparbrand hineingelegt werden kann und direkt wieder verschließen, 5. Qualmbildung und Temperatur über das Loch im Deckel regulieren.
Ich hoffe ihr erkennt nun mein Problem. Mit Bildern vom Ofen wird es wahrscheinlich deutlicher - die stelle ich dann am Wochenende ein. Übrigens: Ich finde es sehr gut, dass ihr mich an das Räuchern heranführt.


----------



## Tino (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Das du das Blech nicht so einfach entfernen kannst,wusste ich nicht.

Genau so wie du es zum Schluss beschrieben hast gehst du vor.

So hauts hin und berichte mal bitte.


----------



## leopard_afrika (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

@pikefin
vorsicht! nicht, daß du was falsch verstehst. was verstehst du unter sparbrand? wir benutzen den sparbrand meist zum kalträuchern und entzünden darin einen schwelbrand. der sparbrand sollte etwas hoch stehen, damit von unten etwas luft dran kann. das bedeutet aber, daß der schwelbrand nicht über dein blech entzündet und "gewärmt" wird. außerdem brauchst du für nen sparbrand zumindest ein wenig zug im räucherraum und der entsteht nicht nur über den abzug, du brauchst auch etwas zuluft. da beim warm- und heißräuchern aber auch die poren durch eine räuchertemperatur von 40-60° c offen gehalten werden, müßtest du mit deinem glutkasten trotzdem "arbeiten", d.h. du müßtest 2 "feuer" schüren bzw. steuern. aber durch das blech wirst du dieses problem wohl immer haben. ne rauchschale, die direkt auf dem blech aufliegt, bewirkt ein direkteres "wärmen" des schwelbrandes, was weniger notwendige zuluft bringen würde. 
aber eines ist gewiss, probieren geht über studieren. ne alternative wäre ja noch die Verbindung zwischen glut- und räucherraum zu schaffen, ne bohrung oder ein rauchzug läßt sich bestimmt realisieren. aber dazu wären die fotos wirklich hilfreich für tipps. ;-)


----------



## Tino (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Da hast du Recht ,Dirk,mit nem Sparbrand wirds eher schlecht,vielleicht garnicht gehen.

Die einzige Alternative die dauerhaft funktionieren wird,sehe ich im Ausbau des Bleches ,welches den Feuerraum von Rauchraum trennt.

Da brauchst du dir nicht wieder was einfallen lassen wie mit was und und und.

Das Teil raus und dann kannst du normal mit dem Ofen räuchern.

Die einfachste Lösung


----------



## imma-fishing (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Das mache ich, versprochen! Leider habe ich momentan keinen Fisch. Der Bericht wird bis zum März/April warten müssen. Gekaufter Fisch wird bei mir nicht geräuchert und Experimente mit Schinken und co. traue ich mir noch nicht zu.


----------



## imma-fishing (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ich werde es zunächst mit der Bohrmaschine versuchen. Das muss aber bis zum Wochenende warten. Eine neue Glutschale brauche ich dann auch, weil sie leicht über die Ausmaße des Ofens ragt. Würde die neu entstehende Klappe am Glutraum nicht zubekommen. Ein Freund von mir ist Metallschlosser, der versorgt mich bestimmt mit Material. Bericht folgt!


----------



## Slick (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hi,

Sud gekocht und auf den Balkon gestellt zum abkühlen.
Fleisch(20 kg Bauch) kam gerade eben.Wird dann noch zugeschnitten und geschichtet.

Pökelzeit 2-3 Wochen













Grüße


/edit

Fertig


----------



## Tino (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Nasspökeln,sehr interessant,Slick. #6

Da hier noch sehr wenig ,bis garnichts mit nasspökeln drin ist,würde mich deine Lake (Konzentration) und dein Rezept sehr interessieren.

Ich denke,da bin ich nicht der Einzige.


Wenn du so nett wärst dein Lakenrezept preiszugeben!?!?!?

Wenn du es hier einstellst,dann bitte so, dass jeder Dussel es begreift,mich eingeschlossen. :q


----------



## Slick (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hi Tino,

kein Ding.Ich hatte diesmal weniger Wacholderbeeren drin(30g anstatt 46g).

Meine Zutaten für die Lake

30g Wacholderbeeren  
2 EL Knoblauchpulver  7g=1EL
6 Lorbeerblätter
20 g Pfeffer gemahlen

und dann je 10g Nelken,Rosmarin,Senfkörner,Kümmel,Koriander.

Koriander,Wacholderbeeren,Senfkörner im Mörser gemahlen.

480g Pökelsalz und 3520 ml Wasser. 12% Lake

Dann kam alles in einen großen Topf und wurde mit dem Wasser für 30 Minuten gekocht.Abkühlen lassen.Das Fleisch wurde dann im Eimer geschichtet ohne das Fleisch nochmals mit Salz einzureiben.Sud rein und beschwert bis das Fleisch komplett mit der Lake bedeckt war.
Wenn zu wenig Sud nach dem Kochen vorhanden ist,einfach nochmal 2-3 Liter extra kochen und dazugeben,mischen.

Ich habe circa 18 kg Fleisch im 30 Liter Eimer und 8 Liter Lake.

Alles ist schön bedeckt und wird für 2-3 Wochen im Keller gelagert.Jede Woche sollte mal umgeschichtet werden.


Grüße


----------



## leopard_afrika (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

so jungs & mädels, jetzt brauch ich mal hilfe. bin sehr spät dran, würde aber gerne zu weihnachten zumindest etwas kalt räuchern. bräuchte also mal ein paar tipps hinsichtlich stückgrößen und evtl. mehrmengen oder tricks, damit ich heute abend pökeln , bis zum 22.12. im vakuum eingezogen ziehen lassen, dann 3 tage durchbrennen und 26./ 27.12. räuchern könnte.
fleisch schwebt mir reh, schwein, hühnerbrust vor.

außerdem würde ich zu weihnachten etwas lachs und heilbutt kalt räuchern, da bräuchte ich auch noch anregungen.
lohnt es z.b. wirklich, gegraveden lachs noch etwas mit kaltrauch zu veredeln?
das graven habe ich bisher nur in frischhaltefolie gemacht, was regelmäßig zu "schweinereien" führte ;-) hat das schon mal jemand im vakuum eingezogen gemacht und wenn ja, benötigt das dann länger oder kürzer?


----------



## Slick (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Normalerweise 1 kg Fleisch= 7 Tage pökeln.
2-3 Tage durchbrennen und je nach Geschmack 3-6 mal(bei 1 kg Stücken müsste das reichen) oder mehr,12h Rauch dann 12-24h Pause und wieder räuchern.
Nachreifen sollte der Schinken auch,aber schmeckt auch so.


Rest k.A
noch nie probiert,aber Rauch mit Fisch ist eine gute Kombination.


Grüße


----------



## Kotzi (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Graved Lachs im Vakuum mache ich eigentlich nur. Braucht mmn nicht so lange,
je nach Dicke und bevorzugter Gewürzmenge ( da scheiden sich besonders die Geister beim Dill). Ich habe den immer 2 Tage im Vakuum.

Mache das ganze so:
Lachs auf Lachsbrett

Gewürzmenge nach eigenem Geschmack: 
Ich nehme ca 50/50 grobes Meersalz und Rohrzucker und wegen der Schimmelgefahr beim Vakuumieren nur getrockneten Dill.
Optional: Cachaca und Limette, zerstoßenen Wacholder, manche mögen Pfeffer, ein Schuss Gin etcpp.

Jedenfals bedecke ich das Filet mit meiner Gewürzmischung, darauf der Dill, das ganze wird einvakuumiert und 2 Tage ( manche machen das auch nur einen Tag) im Kühlschrank gelagert.
Dann geöffnet , Rest Gewürze weg, frischen Dill drüber geben und in einem Behälter oder in Frischhaltefolie noch eine Nacht ruhen lassen.

Kaltgeraucht habe ich den danach noch nicht mangels Möglichkeit im 6ten Stock in der Platte -_- , da wars damit zu Hause schon angenehmer so mit begehbarer Räucherkammer, da hatte ich aber noch keinen Vakuumierer 

Jedoch sollte das durchaus klappen und lecker sein, nur würde ich mit der Verweildauer im Rauch definitiv vorsichtig sein, könnte mir vorstellen das der sonst schnell zu viel aufnimmt und das der Rauchgeschmack dann zu dominant wird.


----------



## leopard_afrika (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Slick schrieb:


> Normalerweise 1 kg Fleisch= 7 Tage pökeln.
> 2-3 Tage durchbrennen und je nach Geschmack 3-6 mal(bei 1 kg Stücken müsste das reichen) oder mehr,12h Rauch dann 12-24h Pause und wieder räuchern.
> Nachreifen sollte der Schinken auch,aber schmeckt auch so.
> 
> ...


 

genau so kenne ich das ja auch, wollte nur wissen, ob jemand tipps für größere stücken hat, die 1 kg stücken ergeben eben immer nur "appetithäppchen" und kummerstücken ( kummer, weil einem kaum ausreden einfallen bei : och, so`n kleinen da haste bestimmt übrig für mich! ;-) )


----------



## leopard_afrika (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Kotzi schrieb:


> Graved Lachs im Vakuum mache ich eigentlich nur. Braucht mmn nicht so lange,
> je nach Dicke und bevorzugter Gewürzmenge ( da scheiden sich besonders die Geister beim Dill). Ich habe den immer 2 Tage im Vakuum.
> 
> Mache das ganze so:
> ...


 
das hört sich gut an, dann kann ich das auch noch am sonnabend vor heiligabend machen, so daß zur bescherung alles fertig ist und ich den ofen nur am 24.12. den halben vormittag kurz ansmoken lassen muß. ;-)


----------



## Esox60 (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> das hört sich gut an, dann kann ich das auch noch am sonnabend vor heiligabend machen, so daß zur bescherung alles fertig ist und ich den ofen nur am 24.12. den halben vormittag kurz ansmoken lassen muß. ;-)




#hLeopard

Hast Du Dir sowas vorgestellt, oder doch reinen Graved Lachs?

Ist heute fertig geworden. 10 kg Räucherlachs (Salz,Zucker)


----------



## leopard_afrika (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

hi frank, wollte 2 lachse holen und 2seiten nur räuchern und 2 graven. hatte nur die Idee, daß der graved lachs evtl. noch mit etwas raucharomen verfeinert werden könnte.
aber wie hast du denn deinen Räucherlachs gemacht? lake? anzahl und dauer der kalträuchergänge? sehen jedenfalls sehr gut aus! wie "verpackst" du die seiten?
lg
dirk


----------



## Slick (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Würde mich auch mal interessieren Salz/Zucker pro Kg?

Ich wollte mir morgen eine frischen Karpfen holen und Karpfenschinken draus machen.

@Esox60

sehen gelungen aus,kannst ja mal eine Kostprobe an mich schicken 

Grüße


----------



## Esox60 (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Bei solchen seiten nehme ich 60g normales Salz und 60g Rohrzucker je Kg. 
Die Seiten hab ich damit eingerieben, und auch etwas auf die Hautseite getan.
Dann hab ich die Seiten mit den Fleischseiten aufeinandergelegt und auf einen Gitterrost geschichtet. Der sollte schräg in einem großen Behälter sehen, sodas die Suppe ablaufen kann, und der Fisch nicht in dieser Lake schwimmt.
Nach 24 Stunden gut abwaschen, und mit Küchenpapier gut trockentupfen.

Ich hänge die Seiten mit einem Eisstiel aus Holz an der Hautseite an Wurstgarn auf. Dann gabs noch 2 Rauchgänge 12 /8 Stunden. 
Ich teile die Seiten einmal durch, und Vakuumiere sie.
Haltbarkeit; naja 6 Wochen auf alle Fälle.
Meine werden morgen so auf der Weihnachtsfeier versteigert.


----------



## Tino (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo Dirk

Ich habe ein Mischungsverhältnis aus nem Kochbuch und es ist für meinen Geschmack genau richtig.

3 Teile Salz - 1 Teil Zucker

Mische am besten die. Menge mit nem Esslöffel die du für deinen Fisch brauchst.

Das Filet gut damit einreiben und den Rest dadrauf verteilen.

Dann reichlich frisch gehackten Dill auf den Filets verteilen und beide mit der Fleischseite zusammenlegen.
Dann vakumiere ich sie ein und ab in den Kühlschrank.
Jeden Tag einmal wenden und nach 3  Tagen kannst du sie rausnehmen abwaschen und mit Küchenpapier schon gut vortrocknen.
Dann hänge ich die Filets noch gute 4-6 Stunden in die kalte Waschküche zum Trocknen.

Zu guter letzt bekommen sie 10-12 Stunden ( eine Nacht) Kaltrauch.

Die eine Nacht Kaltrauch bringens absolut geschmacklich. 

Ich räuchere meine Graved Filets nur noch !!!

Jedenfalls leben meine Filets nicht länger als 2 Tage. Bei einem Ausgangsgewicht von 1,5 kg.


----------



## Tino (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Slick schrieb:


> Hi Tino,
> 
> kein Ding.Ich hatte diesmal weniger Wacholderbeeren drin(30g anstatt 46g).
> 
> ...




Besten Dank Slick.

Das werd ich ausprobieren,dann spare ich mir das ganze Gerödel mit dem Vakumierer.

Rezept hab ich mir schon abgespeichert.

Danke nochmal


----------



## Slick (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Dafür ist ja ein Forum da.#h

Mit Nasspökeln sparst du dir viel Arbeit.Ich hatte vorher auch trocken gepökelt,das war echt nichts und immer diese Frage ist er durch? #q



Grüße


----------



## Tino (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Mit dem durchpökeln hatte ich nie Probleme.

Ich denke aber,dass ich mir einen Haufen Arbeit dadurch ersparen kann.

Zutaten in nem Pott ,aufkochen und feddich.

Kein mischen,kein einreiben und das vakumieren fällt auch wech.

Kann ich dafür auch nen Gärtopf nehmen?

Will mir einen zulegen um Sauerkraut und saure Gurken selbst herstellen zu können.
Ich frage deswegen,da ja das Pökel oder Gärgut ja luftdicht drin ist.
Durch die Rinne die mit Wasser gefüllt wird und in der der Deckel liegt,ist ja kein Austausch von Luft möglich.

Oder muss beim nasspökeln,Luft rankommen?

Ich meine sowas:


----------



## Tino (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Vielleicht sollte man ein eigenes Thema zum Nasspökeln eröffnen.

Dann hätte man die Geschichte schön separat und für alle leicht zugänglich ,ohne lange suchen zu müssen.

Vielleicht melden sich ja einige Leute os erwünscht ist,oder jemand macht solch ein Thema auf..........Slick?

Rezepte ,Tips,Gerätschaften... All das könnte man dort vorstellen.

Mich täte es schon seeeeeehhhhhr interessieren!!!


----------



## Slick (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hi Tino,

solang das Fleisch mit der Lake bedeckt ist und ein Deckel drauf dürfte es keine Probleme geben.Ich beschwere es immer,damit nichts auftreibt.
Der Deckel ist dafür da, damit keine Fremdkörper,Bakterien in die Lake gelangen und den Sud verderben.Es sollte schon Luftdicht sein.Ein Luftposter ist egal,hatte ich auch letztes Jahr und die Lake war nach 2 Wochen immer noch gut.
Ich habe schon von Nasspökeln gehört wo sich schon Schaum,Schimmel an der Oberfläche gebildet hatte.


http://319192.forumromanum.com/memb...mmel_lake_hilfe-raeuchertreff_alles_rund.html


Hoffe konnte helfen.

p.s. wegen dem Nasspökelthread. Es gibt bestimmt nur ein paar Nasspökler,das sich ein extra Thread nicht lohnt.


Grüße


----------



## Slick (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hier mal mein Karpfenschinken.

wird dann noch Kalt geräuchert für 12h. 






Rest Karpfensuppe





schmeckt.#h


Grüße


----------



## mathei (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

moin. ich möchte neben forellen am montag auch stör räuchern. die forellen lege ich mit 70 g salz auf 1 l wasser ein. ist das für stör auch ok so ?


----------



## Tino (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Wie lange bleiben deine Forellen in der Lake?


----------



## mathei (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

ca.18 std. habe sie jetzt 15 Uhr zum auftauen rausgelegt. da es in der Garage kalt ist, vermute ich, das sie morgen nachmittag noch nicht ganz aufgetaut sind. räuchern dann am montag ca.10 Uhr.


----------



## Tino (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Das wäre mir zu salzig,für meinen Geschmack.


----------



## mathei (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

ich mag es gerne etwas salziger. beim aal nehme ich sogar 80 gr.
beim dorsch bin ich auf 60 gr runter gegangen.
nun stör ;+


----------



## Tino (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Wenn du es so magst,dann würde ich den auch mit 70 gr. Salzen.


----------



## mathei (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

hab ich jetzt getan. werde morgen vom Geschmack berichten.


----------



## dunboyhss (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo zusammen. 

War bisher stiller Leser, habe aber auf Anhieb gute  Erfahrung mit Nasspökeln und anschliessendem Kalträuchern in meinem Weber Kugelgrill gemacht.

-Dank an alle, die Rezepte und "Arbeitsanweisungen" hier gepostet haben !!!

Es hat mich aber immer geärgert, einen halben Schweinekamm in eine runde Kunststoffdose quetschen zu müssen zum nasspökeln. Habe mir jetzt ein Paar Boxen gekauft, die genau in den Kühlschrank passen. Laut Hersteller ist der Kunststoff lebensmittelecht. Der Deckel schliesst zwar nicht luftdicht, aber das kann man mittels Frischhaltefolie vor dem Deckelauflegen beheben. 

Bezugsquelle der Boxen : 
http://www.brb-lagertechnik.de/index.php?cPath=24_49999_50087_50090

Habe je zwei der kleinsten drei Grössen genommen. Leider wegen Unfall momentan nicht in der Lage, sie auszuprobieren (laufe an Unterarmgehstützen).

 Mit Lake zum pökeln und trocken zum ausbrennen war meine Idee.

Ansonsten allen Räucher-Fans frohe Weihnachten und ein gutes Neues Jahr
Holger


----------



## mathei (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

so zum salzgehalt des störes. geschmacklich waren die 70 g ok.
generell muß ich aber sagen, daß die forellen mir besser geschmeckt haben. das fleisch des störes empfand ich als etwas trocken.


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



mathei schrieb:


> so zum salzgehalt des störes. geschmacklich waren die 70 g ok.
> generell muß ich aber sagen, daß die forellen mir besser geschmeckt haben. *das fleisch des störes empfand ich als etwas trocken.*




da hilft nur kräftig nachspülen :#2:


----------



## mathei (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

keine sorge willi. daran ist gedacht


----------



## marcus7 (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Kurze Frage zum kalträuchern:

Gibt es qualitative Unterschiede zwischen Lachs & "Lachsforelle" (also beides Zuchttiere)?

lg


----------



## aal60 (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Wenn Du die kaltgeräucherten Seiten nicht nebeneinander servierst, wird der Laie die Lax-Forelle nicht vom Lachs unterscheiden können, wenn man die Hautseite nicht sieht.

Die Forelle ist bei gleicher Größe einwenig grobfaseriger.
Beide schmecken gebeizt und Kaltgeräuchert gut.


----------



## marcus7 (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Jo, besten Dank#h.


----------



## Esox60 (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo.

Ich hatte mir extra für die Feiertage ein schönes Stück Rinderbug gegönnt.
Nachdem  ich mich in den letzten Tagen an Gänse und Hasenbraten schadlos  gehalten habe, kam der Rinderschinken nun heute zum Anschnitt.

Ein paar technische Daten:
Rinderbug etwa 1300 g
eingepökelt am 12.11. für 15 Tage
5 Tage durchgebrannt
8 Rauchgänge a 12 Stunden
8 x 12 Stunden durchgebrannt
etwa 10 Tage gereift
und dannach im Vakuum gelagert.

Ich hatte beim Pökeln zusätzlich zum Standartgewürz mit Kreuzkümmel und Rosmarin experimentiert.

Genial.

Der Schinken hat etwa 500 g vom Ausgangsgewicht verloren, und ist geschmacklich sehr intensiv,ohne das das Cumin vorschmeckt.

LG Frank


----------



## mig23 (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

#6 Schaut echt lecker aus ! #6
 Geräuchertes Rind hab ich noch nie gegessen, würd mich mal interessieren ! Hab mal Pferd versucht, das war richtig lecker !


----------



## leopard_afrika (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

meine schinken usw. hängen auf dem dachboden zum nachreifen, werde sie im nächsten jahr anschneiden. ;-) 
der räucherlachs ( bzw. lachsforellen) schmeckt gut, sowohl der vorher gegravede als auch der mit rum eingeriebene. habe alles in 100- 150 g stücke aufgeteilt und eingeschweißt, damit ich alles gut verteilen kann.
bilder folgen noch. übrigens wurde die 1:3 mischung salz- zucker als leicht zu süß empfunden, aber mit ner honig- senf- sauce unter verwendung von dijon- senf war es überragend ;-)

bin vor allem auf das kleine stück rehschinken gespannt.


----------



## aal60 (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> übrigens wurde die 1:3 mischung salz- zucker als leicht zu süß empfunden...



Ich habe meinen Gravad-Lax  2:3  Salz / Zucker verpasst und er ist Top !   Mit dem Chili - Pfeffer- Gemisch passt auch die Schärfe.

Rutscht gut ins Neue Jahr.

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## leopard_afrika (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

ich weiß nicht, ob es nur subjektiv ist, hatte mich darauf verlassen, daß grobes meersalz für die mühle für mich stärker schmeckt und das feine meersalz nur dieses grobe feiner zerkleinert ist, war aber scheinbar nicht so. werde nächstes jahr aber trotzdem 2:3 mischen ;-)


----------



## Tino (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

übrigens wurde die 1:3 mischung salz- zucker als leicht zu süß empfunden, aber mit ner honig- senf- sauce unter verwendung von dijon- senf war es überragend ;-)


Hallo Dirk

Ich mische immer 2Teile Salz zu 1 Teil Zucker bei meinem Graved Lachs. Dann noch den Dill zwischen die Seiten und mehr kommt nicht an meinen Fisch.
Diese Mischung hatte ich von Anfang an so gemacht und der so behandelte Lachs schmeckt uns immer sehr sehr gut.

Auch außenstehende schmeckte er hervorragend,zumindest sagten sie es.

Bei deiner Mischung wäre der Fisch mir auch zu süß.


----------



## Slick (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Moin,

erster Räuchergang












guten Rutsch


----------



## Wobblerfan (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Tach Leute ! Gestern hatten wir hier Schietwetter , aber gut zum Räuchern . Und da gerade grüne Heringe im Angebot waren , dachte ich mir , das versuchste einfach mal . Ich muss sagen , es hat sich gelohnt . Die Heringe waren nicht nur preisgünstig , auch ebenso schmackhaft . 
Vor dem Räuchern , während , und danach . Gruß Wf #h


----------



## leopard_afrika (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

reh, schweinelachs, schweinerücken


----------



## woern1 (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Oh man, sieht das lecker aus. #6

Wobei ich ger. Schweinenacken noch nicht probiert habe, aber kann eigentlich nur gut schmecken.....

TL

werner


----------



## leopard_afrika (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

vor allem sind meine alle was deftiges, was man heutzutage im laden bekommt, ist mir zu lasch, man schmeckt ja kaum noch pökeln und rauch.
hier noch schweinefilet und hähnchenbrust.


----------



## AAlfänger (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Wie kann man so ein Zeug bloß essen? Das gehört fachgerecht entsorgt!|supergri Ich kann bei Bedarf gerne eine Adresse nennen, bei der es garantiert keine Probleme mit dem Umweltschutz gibt!

Sieht einfach lecker aus und erzeugt einfach Gefühle in der Magengegend!

Gruß AAlfänger


----------



## Tino (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Sehr schöne Sachen haste gemacht Dirk.#6


----------



## KahJin (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Zum Thema räuchern hast du vielleicht vergessen das es nicht unbedingt nötig ist den Fisch in Lake einzulegen.  Gerade bei Forellen würde ich davon abraten da sie einen wunderbaren Eigengeschmack entwickeln beim Heißräuchern.
 Einfach Gewürze wie Wacholder und Lorbeerblätter auf das Räuchermehl legen.  

 Gruß


----------



## leopard_afrika (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



KahJin schrieb:


> Zum Thema räuchern hast du vielleicht vergessen das es nicht unbedingt nötig ist den Fisch in Lake einzulegen. Gerade bei Forellen würde ich davon abraten da sie einen wunderbaren Eigengeschmack entwickeln beim Heißräuchern.
> Einfach Gewürze wie Wacholder und Lorbeerblätter auf das Räuchermehl legen.
> 
> Gruß


 
falls du mich meinst; auf meinen bildern sind nur fleischstücke zu sehen und nur kaltgeräucherte, da sollte man schon pökeln, zur haltbarkeitmachung.
und heißgeräucherte fische lege ich grundsätzlich in lake, die ich max. mal stärker und mal weniger stark mache. aber ganz ohne salz? nee, nicht mein ding.


----------



## KahJin (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> falls du mich meinst; auf meinen bildern sind nur fleischstücke zu sehen und nur kaltgeräucherte, da sollte man schon pökeln, zur haltbarkeitmachung.
> und heißgeräucherte fische lege ich grundsätzlich in lake, die ich max. mal stärker und mal weniger stark mache. aber ganz ohne salz? nee, nicht mein ding.





 Ne dich mein ich nich


----------



## KahJin (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Salz kannst du später in Form von Blattsalz aufstreuen wenn du absolut nich drauf verzichten kannst.
 Oder eben wenn du was dazu hast als Dip  zb. Sahnemeerrettich  dann hast du da dein Salz.


----------



## Slick (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Fertig und Schmeckt.#h
Es hat aber etwas gedauert bis ich die 18 kg durch hatte.






Grüße


----------



## Eur0 (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Liebe Räucherfreunde
Wegen Hobbyaufgabe werde ich einiges in den Kleinanzeigen hier veräussern.
Schaut heut mal rein, villeicht ist was interessantes für euch mit bei.

Gruß Eur0


----------



## Tino (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



KahJin schrieb:


> Zum Thema räuchern hast du vielleicht vergessen das es nicht unbedingt nötig ist den Fisch in Lake einzulegen.  Gerade bei Forellen würde ich davon abraten da sie einen wunderbaren Eigengeschmack entwickeln beim Heißräuchern.
> Einfach Gewürze wie Wacholder und Lorbeerblätter auf das Räuchermehl legen.
> 
> Gruß



Bei deiner Empfehlung musst du aber auch dabei sagen,dass es sehr schnell sehr eklig bitter werden kann wenn man zuviel Lorbeer nimmt.
Nur was ist zuviel und was ist für den jenigen Wohlschmeckend???

Das gleiche bei Wacholder. Zuviel bekommt man das Röcheln ,zu wenig schmeckt nicht.

Also auch eine sehr pauschale Aussage


----------



## Tino (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Eur0 schrieb:


> Liebe Räucherfreunde
> Wegen Hobbyaufgabe werde ich einiges in den Kleinanzeigen hier veräussern.
> Schaut heut mal rein, villeicht ist was interessantes für euch mit bei.
> 
> Gruß Eur0




Hallo € 

Grade das wollte ich nicht von dir hören,echt Schade das du aufhörst.

Hattest du mir nicht das erste Schinkenrezept für Nacken gegeben???


----------



## Tino (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Slick schrieb:


> Fertig und Schmeckt.#h
> Es hat aber etwas gedauert bis ich die 18 kg durch hatte.
> 
> 
> ...




Die Bilder sind ja sowas von dürftig. Hab noch nicht mal nen feuchten Zahn bekommen.

Ganz schwach,Slick, dass geht doch besser.


----------



## Eur0 (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ich glaub ja Tino

Aber ich hab kaum noch Zeit und den Platz bräucht ich auch.
Zumindest aber das Angeln bleibt mir, wenn auch nicht mehr so oft wie Früher


----------



## Slick (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Tino schrieb:


> Die Bilder sind ja sowas von dürftig. Hab noch nicht mal nen feuchten Zahn bekommen.
> 
> Ganz schwach,Slick, dass geht doch besser.



Hi Tino,

ich hatte echt wenig Zeit um alles in Szene zu setzen.Das nächste mal wird es besser.


Grüße


----------



## leopard_afrika (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

und vor allem: ohne kondome fotografieren! ;-)


----------



## morpheusz24 (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Servus miteinander,
zuerst mal ein großes Danke für eure vielen Tipps hier, haben mir zum Start meiner Räucherkarriere sehr geholfen :m

Ich habe eine Frage bezüglich der Konsistenz der Fische nach dem räuchern:
Ich räuchere immer Forellen, die zwischen 16-12 Stunden in der Lauge liegen. Danach kommen sie für ca. 45 Minuten in den Räucherschrank bei einem kleinen Feuerchen zum trocknen. Dann wird bei 90 Grad für 30 Minuten gegart, danach fast zwei Stunden zum heißräuchern.

Ich wundere mich schon immer über zwei Sachen:
1. Die Forellen sind innen zwar immer durch, aber immer noch sehr saftig bzw. feucht. Ist das normal? Müssen die nicht relativ trocken sein?
2. Ich kriege die schöne goldgelbe Farbe von euch ums verrecken nicht hin! Ich habe es auch schon mit Zucker auf den Spänen probiert, mehr als fahles Gelb bekomme ich nicht hin! Wie macht ihr das nur?

Würde mich über ein paar Tipps freuen....Danke!


----------



## leopard_afrika (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

was nimmst du für späne, verschiedene Holzarten erbringen verschiedene farben. Fotos wären auch gut.


----------



## aal60 (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hast Du die Forellen nach dem Lakebad gut abgewaschen, damit der Schleim komplett entfernt ist. Vor dem Garen müssen die Fische trocken sein, sonst nehmen sie keine Farbe an. Falls Schleim noch auf den Fischen ist, werden sie dort grau. Buchenmehl verwenden.
Sei froh, wenn sie innen nicht trocken sind, da du schonend garst.

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## morpheusz24 (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



> Hast Du die Forellen nach dem Lakebad gut abgewaschen, damit der Schleim  komplett entfernt ist. Vor dem Garen müssen die Fische trocken sein,  sonst nehmen sie keine Farbe an. Falls Schleim noch auf den Fischen ist,  werden sie dort grau. Buchenmehl verwenden.


Ja, das habe ich gemacht, die hängen immer solange über dem Feuer, bis die Haut sich trocken,papierartig anfühlt.



> was nimmst du für späne, verschiedene Holzarten erbringen verschiedene farben.


Ich nehme immer Buchenmehl, teils gemischt mit Buchenspänen um Hitze zu erzeugen.
Hier ein Bild vom letzten Mal: 




https://www.dropbox.com/s/deqivnlxdtkp847/2013-12-31 16.56.54.jpg


----------



## Esox60 (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

#hHi.

Ist das Bild jetzt vor oder nach dem Räuchern?


----------



## Ossipeter (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Nach den Augen und den Rippen nach zu urteilen danach. Schaut aus als ob zu wenig Rauch dran kommt. Wie hoch ist deine "Rauchtemperatur"? Bei mir ist die nie über 60° eher 50°. Versuch mal von Erlenzäpfchen  (Sind die kleinen Schwarzen an den Zweigen) einige auf das Räuchermehl zu legen. Gibt richtig goldene Farbe. Wichtig wäre ein Bild deines Räucherschrankes und deiner Heizquelle.


----------



## sprogoe (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

sehe ich das richtig, hast Du einen Stab quer durch alle Forellen geschoben und die so dicht beieinander im Ofen gehabt?

Jeder Fisch muß frei hängen und sie dürfen sich nicht berühren,
die Bauchlappen spreizen sich beim Garen von ganz alleine, die brauchste nicht mit Stäben auseinander drücken.
Für mich sehen die nicht fertig gegart aus, weil man keinerlei ausgetretenes Fett erkennen kann.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## leopard_afrika (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

irgendwie sehen die für mich auch eher "ungeräuchert" aus und ich bräuchte auch ne nähere beschreibung der vorgänge und bilder des ofens. hoffentlich nicht wieder einer der teile, die keine offene verbindung zwischen feuer- und garraum haben und in den gebrauchsanleitungen schreiben, die mehlschale in die glut zu stellen bzw. da es sich dabei oft um gasöfen handelt oberhalb der heizquelle sogar noch nen einschub für die mehlpfanne zu schaffen, wie gesagt, ohne offfene verbindung zum garraum!  ;-)


----------



## Esox60 (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Nach den Augen und den Rippen nach zu urteilen danach. Schaut aus als ob zu wenig Rauch dran kommt. Wie hoch ist deine "Rauchtemperatur"? Bei mir ist die nie über 60° eher 50°. Versuch mal von Erlenzäpfchen  (Sind die kleinen Schwarzen an den Zweigen) einige auf das Räuchermehl zu legen. Gibt richtig goldene Farbe. Wichtig wäre ein Bild deines Räucherschrankes und deiner Heizquelle.



So wenig Farbe ist schon sehr seltsam.
Ich denke auch, das hier durch falschen Zug zu wenig Hitze und Rauch ankommt.
Die sind ja noch so blass, das bekommst Du selbst mit Erle nicht geregelt.

Wie ist denn die Konsistenz der Fische?
Sind sie gut durch?
Schmecken sie gut geräuchert?
Hast Du beim Trocknen im Ofen , die Tür offen oder geschlossen?


----------



## morpheusz24 (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Servus,
ich bin ganz überwältigt von eurer Hilfsbereitschaft...Danke dafür!
Mein Schrank sieht so aus:
https://www.dropbox.com/sc/nwdgn40d939x2zc/IdqW_XqVTX

Folgendermassen funktioniert es: ich schiebe zum trocknen unten eine Feuerschale rein, in der ich ein kleines offenes Feuerchen zum trocknen entzünde, bei offener Tür.
Zum räuchern werden dann alle Türen und Schieberegler (2 an den Seiten) geschlossen. Den Kamin schließe ich halb, damit noch Durchzug herscht.


Die Räuchertemperatur liegt zwischen 40-60 Grad und kann aufgrund des manuellen Nachschürens/Nachlegens von Mehl nur schwankend gehalten werden. Der Rauch sollte eigentlich kein Problem sein, da er direkt an den Fischen vorbei und in den Kamin (oben drauf) zieht.

Wie ich schon sagte: der Geschmack ist nicht schlecht und die Fische sind gar, allerdings könnte es ruhig etwas mehr nach Rauch schmecken. 

Die Fische hängen frei im Ofen, der Stab ist nur zur Spreizung der Bauchlappen drin.

Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass der Fehler bei der Garung bereits beginnt, denn die Rückenflosse lässt sich relativ schwer rausziehen, flutscht also nicht einfach so raus (das soll ja der ultimative Test sein).

Es könnte natürlich auch sein, dass mein günstiges analoges Thermometer spinnt und die Temperatur falsch anzeigt, habt ihr da Erfahrungen?


----------



## leopard_afrika (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

also ich hab an all meinen öfen bisher nur ein einfaches analoges Thermometer gehabt, das teuerste hat glaub ich 12 € gekostet. ;-) das ist es nicht. wo ist bei dir das Thermometer befestigt? dein räucherraum ist ganz schön wuchtig, es könnte sein, daß die Temperatur an den wänden durch die zugbedingungen ( seitliche Öffnungen) höher sind als in der mitte. versuch mal, ein paar fische je in die mitte und ein paar außen aufzuhängen und beobachte, ob du unterschiede bemerkst. wenn dem so ist, müßtest du entweder immer außen aufhängen oder deine seitlichen Öffnungen hermetischer schließen. deine rauchbeobachtungen vergiss, in dem Moment, wo du öffnest, haben sie sich schon verändert. ;-)


----------



## Bullov (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Wenn du schon selbst an deinem Thermometer zweifelst, dann sag uns doch noch wo der Fühler angebracht ist. Daran könnte man auch feststellen ob die Temperatur stimmt.
Wenn die Rückenflosse nicht leicht raus geht, dann bin ich mir sicher, dass der Fisch noch zu roh ist!
Hast du vielleicht die Möglichkeit mit nem zweiten Thermometer die Kerntemperatur zu messen?

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## aal60 (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Wasser zum Kochen bringen und Temoeratur messen, kochendes Wasser hat halt 100°C. :m

Wie weit ragt dein Termomether in den Raum und wo ist es eingebaut. 
Bei meinem habe ich 2, das Obere hat ca. 10°C Unterschied.

Ich gare in meinem Gemauerten auch länger ca. 40-45 Minuten und dann kommt Mehl auf die Glut, 1 Keksdose voll.
Manchmal gibt es nochmal Nachschlag. Rauchzeit ist dann 2 - 2,25 Stunden.  Lass Dir Zeit. 

Berichte mal über deinen nächsten Versuch.
Gruß
Uwe


----------



## sprogoe (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

ich lasse bei meinem Ofen den Abzug immer voll geöffnet, beim Trocknen genauso wie beim Garen und anschließendem Räuchern, damit Feuchtigkeit abziehen kann.
Gegart wird bei 75 - 85 Grad etwa 45 min.
Ein Spreizen der Bauchlappen ist nicht notwendig, wenn der Fisch gar ist, haben sie sich von ganz allein gespreizt.
Das Herausziehen der Rückenflosse zur Garprobe braucht dann auch nicht zu erfolgen; diese fällt Dir auch bei einem garen Fisch nicht von allein entgegen, etwas stärkerer Zug ist schon nötig.

Ich vermute das Problem der geringen Rauchfärbung in der Räuchertemperatur. Wenn Du das Räuchermehl auf die Restglut streust und diese dabei komplett abgedeckt wird, fällt die Temperatur so weit ab, daß keine gescheite Färbung mehr stattfindet. Versuch mal, die Glut nur teilweise mit Mehl abzudecken, dabei aber die Zuluft komplett schließen, sonst fängt es an zu brennen. Auch die Räuchertemperatur sollte idealerweise bei 50 - 60 Grad liegen und das über einen Zeitraum von 1,5 - 2 Std.
Ich verwende zum Räuchern kein Mehl mehr, sondern fein aufgespaltenes Holz (etwa 3 - 5 mm Dicke und am liebsten Kirschholz; als 2. Wahl Buche).
Räuchermehl verwende ich nur, um ein ev. Aufflammen des Holzes zu ersticken.
Beim Verglühen dieser Holzspalte erreicht man diese gegenüber von Räuchermehl höhere Temperatur und die Farbgebung und der Rauchgeschmack sind intensiver, wodurch die Räucherzeit verkürzt werden kann auf 75 - 90 min.
Also, weiter experimentieren und berichten.

Viel Erfolg wünscht Siggi


----------



## morpheusz24 (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Servus,
das Thermometer befindet sich links oben, hinten in der Ecke. Könnte natürlich sein, dass es ein paar Grad Unterschied gibt.

@Siggi: genauso mache ich es normalerweise auch immer: für die Temperatur lasse ich immer Kohlen vom vorherigen Feuer übrig, und schütte auf die Hälfte der Kohlen Mehl drauf. Ich habe mir allerdings schon Räucherspäne besorgt und werde diese beim nächsten Mal mal testen.

Zusammenfassend nehme ich mal folgendes mit:
-Garzeit auf mindestens 45 Minuten verlängern
-Räucherzeit auf mindestens ca. 90 Minuten verlängern, Temperatur ca. 50-60 Grad

Habe ich das also richtig verstanden, dass Eiweiss-Gerinnung mit ein Zeichen für fertige Garung ist?

Ich werde berichten...Danke euch!#6


----------



## sprogoe (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Du hast es anscheinend richtig verstanden, aber verstehe ich jetzt richtig, Du benutzt Kohlen zum Beheizen?
Ich denke mal, daß Du Holzkohle meinst und da bin ich der Meinung, daß man damit nicht die erforderliche Temperatur erzeugt, so wie mit reinem Holzfeuer.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## aal60 (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Siggi, hast du mal wieder schön beschrieben.

Ich glaube er meint die zu Holzkohle gewordenen Reste.

@morpheus24
Man kann auch am Rückgrat kurz hinter dem Kopf fetsstellen ob der Fisch gar ist.
Aber wenn Du die Zeiten und Temperaturen so einhälst muss der Fisch gar sein. Auch in der Rauchphase gart der Fisch noch weiter durch.

Es wird schon klappen. #6

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## sprogoe (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

richtig Uwe,
habe noch mal auf das Foto geschaut, sieht tatächlich nach abgebranntem Holz aus.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## morpheusz24 (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



> Ich glaube er meint die zu Holzkohle gewordenen Reste.


Das habt ihr richtig erkannt, es sind natürlich die Reste der Holzstücke

Danke für eure Tips!

Ach ja: hat ihr zufällig Bildmaterial, das die perfekte Räucherforelle zeigt...zum vergleichen?


----------



## aal60 (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

morpeus, das mit der perfekten Räucherforelle ist so eine Sache. Ich persönlich räucher sie länger und auch die Luftfeuchtigkeit sowie Holzart und ... bestimmen die Farbe.

Ich suche mal was raus, aber es sind immer eigene Kreationen. 
















Gruß
Uwe


----------



## Esox60 (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Mensch Uwe!

Leckere Forellen hast Du ja jede Menge, aber im Weinregal sieht es wirklich dünn aus! :q  :m
*
Fisch muß doch schwimmen! *:m


----------



## aal60 (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Esox, Du weist ja, Fisch muß schwimmen. :m


----------



## sprogoe (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

meine Räucherforellen sind auch dunkler gefärbt, wir mögen sie halt kräftiger geräuchert, etwa so:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3698111&postcount=117

oder so:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3784455&postcount=181

die waren hübsch, allerdings sogenannte "Goldforellen":

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3891655&postcount=238


Viel Erfolg beim nächsten mal.
Siggi


----------



## sprogoe (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

hier noch einmal ein Link zu einem "Räucherwissen", kann man sich noch mal verinnerlichen.
Allerdings finde ich die dort angegebene Salzkonzentration für die Lake zu hoch, 65 - 75 g Salz pro Liter Wasser ist meiner Meinung nach ideal.

http://www.fisch-bestellen.de/epages/17116809.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/17116809/Categories/R%C3%A4ucherwissen/R%C3%A4ucheranleitung

Gruß Siggi


----------



## aal60 (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Für mein Empfinden ist der Salzgehalt auch zu hoch und der Schreiber scheint wohl nicht auf Buche zu stehen.

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## morpheusz24 (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

@Uwe, genau so wie die auf dem letzten Bild stelle ich mir meine perfekte Forelle vor :q

@Siggi: kräftigen Räuchergeschmack mag ich eigentlich auch lieber...wie lang waren die denn beim räuchern drin?

Danke für die Bilder...
Gruß
Oli


----------



## sprogoe (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

wie gesagt Oli,

ca. 40 - 45 min gegart und etwa 1,5 Std geräuchert.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## catchandfun (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



sprogoe schrieb:


> wie gesagt Oli,
> 
> ca. 40 - 45 min gegart und etwa 1,5 Std geräuchert.
> 
> Gruß Siggi



Genau richtig, so müssen sie aussehen und die Zeit benötige ich auch zum Räuchern. #6


----------



## aal60 (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ja, so halte ich es auch mit der Zeit. Aber da fällt mir noch ein,
dass die ersten auch heller waren. - Es fehlte die Patina im Ofen, da war ja nur Putz. 

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## Tino (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo 

Ich denke ,dass 1,5 h das Minimum als Räucherzeit sein sollte.

Schön trocknen vorm garen ,dann kann eigentlich nichts schief gehen.

Vielleicht noch ein Denkansatz.

Der Rauchraum sollte gerade so viel Zug haben das die Glut nicht erstickt.

Nicht das der Rauch zu schnell an den Forellen vorbei rauszieht!?!?!?

Dann haut die Rauchzeit nähmlich auch nicht hin.


----------



## sundangler (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo Leute,

ja ich lebe noch :vik: Hatte beruflich kaum Zeit zum Schinken machen. Heute Abend will ich 1,7kg Lachsschinken vorbereiten. Bilder folgen.


----------



## Esox60 (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hi Sundangler.
Schön das Du wieder da bist. :m

Bei mir hängen auch gerade 6 Stück gelangweilt im Rauch herum.

Bei einem großen Diskounter waren die Schweinelachse gerade im Angebot. Ich hab mich mit 18 kg gleich mal eingedeckt.

Sagt mal, hat irgendwer in der letzten Zeit Lachsfilets gekauft?
Selbst  beim Bömlo Zuchtlachs ist der Preis ja völlig irre.

Ich muß wieder welchen räuchern, und das billigste war 13,90 € , aber nur wenn ich eine ganze VE (10,00kg) abnehme. Ansonsten 19,90€. |bigeyes
In Norwegen scheint der Wohlstand ausgebrochen zu sein. #d


----------



## Tino (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo Marco. Wird ja langsam Zeit was zu machen.                                Bei uns im Großmarkt wollen die auch knapp 13€ fürs kg Lachsfilet haben. Völlig "normal" !


----------



## Esox60 (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ja 13,00 wäre ja noch ok. Dafür muss ich bei Metro aber 10 kg Filets abnehmen.

Den günstigsten Preis hat noch Aldi Süd , mit 13,50 €.
Das sind aber 300 g Stücke ,( sehr frisch #6) und die gehen schlecht zum aufhängen.
Wenn ich dann 20 Stück legen will, reichen meine Einschübe und Gitterroste nicht. :c


----------



## aal60 (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ich hole meine Fisch-Spezialitäten dort, wenn ich nicht selbst erfolgreich war. Siehe Seite 5. Aber Lachs scheint im Moment teuer zu sein.

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## Esox60 (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ist ein gutes Angebot. Leider gibts den Markt nur in NRW und Hamburg. Trotzdem Danke


----------



## Esox60 (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo Leute.

Ich weiß , irgendwo im Thread ist  garantiert auch ein Rezept für Rehschinken versteckt.
Ich will aber nicht nochmal den ganzen Thread lesen.
Kann mit bitte nochmal jemand auf die Sprünge helfen?

Insbesondere der Faktor Salzmenge beim Vakuumpökeln interessiert mich. Rehfleisch ist ja an sich schon sehr trocken.

LG Frank


----------



## sprogoe (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Frank,

ich habe ein Rezept für Rehschinken gefunden, allerdings nicht hier im AB, vielleicht kannst Du damit was anfangen.
Mir persönlich wäre die Salzmenge etwas zu hoch, ich würde da eher zu 30 g / Kilo tendieren.
Wie gesagt, das Rezept ist nicht auf meinem Mist gewachsen.

pro kg Fleisch  

Hirsch oder Rehfleisch aus der Keule  
45 gr Pökelsalz  
4 Wachholderbeeren  
2 Pimentkörner  
5 gr. Zucker  
halber Teelöffel Rosmarin  
halber Teelöffel Thymian  
frischen Knoblauch (je nach Geschmack ich nehme 1Knolle pro kg)  

Gewürze (ausser Knoblauch) im Mörser zerkleinern und gut mischen.  
Dann Fleischstücke in Vakuumierbeutel, danach die Mischung aus dem  Mörser dazugeben und das Fleisch im Beutel solange schütteln, bis die  Gewürz/Salz Mischung möglichst gleichmässig auf dem Fleisch verteilt  ist.  
Jetzt den frischen Knoblauch schälen und kleinschneiden und  ebenfalls zu dem Fleisch in den Beutel geben (auch hier auf möglichst  gleichmässige Verteilung achten). Dann das ganze vakuumieren. Jetzt für 2  Wochen ab in den Kühlschrank und täglich einmal wenden. Nach 2 Wochen  das Ganze aus dem Vakuumierbeutel entnehmen, kurz unter fließend Wasser  
halten und nochmals 1-2 Tage im Kühlschrank ruhen lassen.  

Zum räuchern je nach Vorliebe zwischen 5- 10 Räuchergänge mit 5-6 Stunden und pro Tag 1 Räuchergang.  

Wichtig Temparatur sollte 25 Grad nicht übersteigen.  

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Esox60 (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo Sprogoe.

Ich bedanke mich auf das herzlichste.
Damit kann ich was anfangen. Die Salzmenge ist tatsächlich bissel heftig. Reh hat ja ein eher zartes Fleisch, eher Richtung Scheinefilet.


----------



## Tino (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Bei Reh würde ich höchstens 25 gr./kg Fleisch nehmen.

Das reicht völlig,Esox.

Hallo Siggi

Schönes Rezept hast du da reingestellt. Wird gleich abgespeichert.


----------



## sprogoe (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Tino, psssst,
das habe ich abgekupfert, sage aber nicht wo.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Tino (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hi Siggi 

Weiß ich denn von wo du das Rezept hast?


----------



## sprogoe (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

glaube nicht Tino,
ist halt aus einem anderen Forum,

habe hier noch eine Seite mit recht interessanten Rezepten gefunden:

http://selber-wurst-machen.de/WP/rehschinken-aus-der-keule/

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Tino (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hier hängen ein paar Sachen seit dem 18. 12.

4 Schweineschinken und 1 Pferdeschinken ( der dunkle).

Die Lütten sind Hähnchenschinken aus der Brust.


----------



## Tino (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Leider musste meine Frau das gesamte Fleisch entsorgen.
AUf der abgewandten Seite hatte sich ein grauer Schimmel bei allen Schinken gebildet.
Es war diesmal zu feucht in der Kammer.

Da ich beruflich in Kuwait bin konnte ich die Feuchtigkeit in der Kammer leider nicht sooo regulieren das nichts passieren kann.

Leider sehr sehr schade.

Hab mich so auf meinen Erstversuch mit dem Pferdeschinken gefreut.

In Zukunft werd ich es lassen was zum reifen hinzuhängen wenn ich nicht da bin.


----------



## sprogoe (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Tino,
wenn schon Pferdefleisch; dann aufgepasst; 

*keines vom Schimmel!!!*

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Tino (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ja ja Siggi.

Mach du nur deine Witze...


----------



## sprogoe (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

ich muß das Galoppzeug ja auch nicht essen; Brrrrr.....


----------



## Tino (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Pferdeschinken ist ne Delikatesse und ich wollte es mal probieren.

Aber wenn ich die Zeit habe werd ich es nochmal versuchen.

Könntest du mir vielleicht ein Rezept besorgen,Siggi? Vielleicht aus dem Forum wo du das Hirschrezept her hast?


----------



## Tino34 (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Moin zusammen, heute ruft die Gartenarbeit und ich muss 3 alte Pflaumenbäume absägen! Sagt mal bitte kann ich das Holz des Pflaumenbaumes auch zum räuchern nehmen. müsste doch eigentlich ein süßlichen Geschmack geben, oder sollte man nur Späne davon verwenden. Ich räuchere sonst nur mit Buchen- oder Erlenholz! 

 Was sagen die Experten? Danke!


----------



## eelhunter29 (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

@Tino 34: Also ich benutze es auch, aber nicht ausschließlich, sondern mit kirschholz und über den gesamten Räuchervorgang verteilt. Das mit der süße finde ich dabei kaum wahrnehmbar.


----------



## sprogoe (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Tino schrieb:


> Pferdeschinken ist ne Delikatesse und ich wollte es mal probieren.
> 
> Aber wenn ich die Zeit habe werd ich es nochmal versuchen.
> 
> Könntest du mir vielleicht ein Rezept besorgen,Siggi? Vielleicht aus dem Forum wo du das Hirschrezept her hast?




Tino,
auf Anhieb war da nichts zu finden, habe die Frage mal in die Runde gestellt, mal sehen ob da was kommt.
Auf Chefkoch.de habe ich etwas gefunden, vielleicht ist auch das schon eine Orientierungshilfe für Dich.
Der Schreiber dieses Rezeptes läßt anscheinend das Fleisch vor dem Pökeln erst einige Zeit im Vakuum reifen.
Schau mal:

2kg Pferd aus der Keule hier Unterschale, 10 Tage in vac. gereift dann 5  Wochen trocken gesalzen, danach 1Std. in lauwarmen Wasser gewässert und  7 Tage durchbrennen lassen. Anschließen 3 tage getrocknet und  insgesammt an 4 Tagen a 10min in Flüßigrauch getaucht.  
Gewürze/Salz pro kg 

35gr NPS 
 2gr weißer Pfeffer 
 o,5 Koriander 
0,5 Kümmel 
1,0 Knoblauch  
2,0 Wacholder 
1,0 Zuckermischung mit Vit.C. 

Gruß Siggi


----------



## sprogoe (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

@Tino34

natürlich kannst Du Pflaumenholz zum räuchern nehmen, sollte aber 2 Jahre getrocknet werden und am besten rindenfrei sein.
Ich nehme sehr gern Kirschholz und finde das noch etwas besser als Buche.
Einen süßlichen Geschmack kann ich bei Verwendung von Obsthölzern nicht feststellen, allenfalls etwas milder und mit einem sehr angenehmen Geruch.
Da mir persönlich der Geruch von Erlenholz nicht so gefällt, habe ich beim letzten Forellenräuchern mal eine Holzmischung verwendet und zwar
40 % Buche, 40% Kirsche und 20% Erle.
Es ergab einen genialen Geruch und eine sehr schöne Färbung.
Aber ich rede hier von der Verwendung des Holzes zur Raucherzeugung. Dafür wird das Holz in 10 - 15 cm Länge gesägt und dann in 2 - 5 mm Breite aufgespalten und nach Abschluß des Garprozesses (den ich mit Buchenholz mache) nach dem Erlischen des Feuers auf die Glut gestreut; das sind dann schon 1,5 kg Räucherholz; die Zuluft komplett geschlossen, sonst entstehen Flammen und kein Rauch, die Abluft aber ganz geöffnet, damit Feuchtigkeit entweicht.
Beim Verglimmen dieses Holzes hat man auch eine höhere Temperatur im Ofen, die Anfangs bei 80 Grad liegt und bis zum Schluß der Rauchfase auch nicht unter 60 Grad fällt.
Da kann man wirklich von Heißräuchern sprechen, bei der Verwendung von Räuchermehl geht die Temperatur viel weiter runter und es ist bestenfalls noch Warmräuchern bei 40 - 50 Grad.
Diese Angaben wohlgemerkt, gelten bei holzbefeuerten Räucheröfen, bei Gas oder Strom sieht das sicher anders aus, aber die kommen für mich eh´ nicht in Frage.

Über die Verwendung von Obsthölzern kannst Du in einem anderen threat auch etwas finden:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=246120

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Tino34 (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Danke Siggi#6

 dann werde ich es versuchen und die Stücke mit der Machete bearbeiten und mir davon schöne schmale Streifen abhacken!

 Des weiteren werde ich mal deine Mischung der Holzsorten versuchen!|rolleyes

 Hab recht schönen Dank!

 PS Kirsche steht auch noch im Garten, aber wenn ich die Bäume fälle krieg ich verdammten Ärger mit den Kindern:g


----------



## sprogoe (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Laß´ den Kindern die Kirschen, hier kannst Du günstig Kirschholz bekommen, schon trocken und gehackt, brauchst Du nur noch fein aufspalten:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/170824076817?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Sieht bei mir dann so aus:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3713590&postcount=137

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Tino34 (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Die Idee habe ich damals schon von dir übernommen, nochmal danke dafür!

 Dann geh ich zur Nachbarin und frage ob ich ihren alten Kirschbaum absägen darf! Der sieht schon ziemlich fertig aus!!!


----------



## Tino (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



sprogoe schrieb:


> Tino,
> auf Anhieb war da nichts zu finden, habe die Frage mal in die Runde gestellt, mal sehen ob da was kommt.
> Auf Chefkoch.de habe ich etwas gefunden, vielleicht ist auch das schon eine Orientierungshilfe für Dich.
> Der Schreiber dieses Rezeptes läßt anscheinend das Fleisch vor dem Pökeln erst einige Zeit im Vakuum reifen.
> ...



Danke Siggi
Das Rezept werde ich noch abändern oder doch was eigenes machen.
Flüssigrauch kommt auf garkeinen Fall an mein Fleisch.

Allerdings finde ich den Aspekt des reifens,bevor man das Fleisch verarbeitet,sehr sehr interessant.

Wird dann wohl herrlich mürbe werden.

Vielen Dank nochmal für deine Mühe Siggi.


----------



## sprogoe (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Tino,
vom Gründer des anderen Forums; der wirklich viel Schinken herstellt; bekam ich bez. Pferdeschinkens diesen Tip:

das wichtigste beim Pferdeschinken ist das keine Trockenpökelung gemacht werden sollte sondern eine Nasspökelung.
Die Lakestärke sollte bei 35g/l Lake liegen, eher niedriger so um die 30g/l.
Pökelzeit  10 Tage pro 1,5 kg Fleisch, kurz abtrocknen und dann damit in den  Rauch. Wichtig beim Räuchern sind die Intervalle, 12 Stunden Rauch, 24  Stunden Ruhezeit bei komplett geschlossenen Ofen.
Gewürze kannst du nach belieben wie bei anderen Schinken verwenden.

und das ist seine Homepage, auch hier findet man schöne Rezepte und gute Tips:

http://www.meiksraeucherseite.de/

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Tino (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Besten Dank mein Freund.

Schön das du dich so drum gekümmert hast ,um mir zu helfen.

Echt nett...


----------



## sprogoe (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Tino,
der Meik hat mir noch mal geschrieben: ganz wichtig wäre dabei das Naßpökeln, sonst wird der Gaularsch zu trocken.
Viel Erfolg.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Tino (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Alles klar,Siggi.


----------



## Esox60 (7. März 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo Leute.

Da sich die Räuchersaison langsam dem Ende zuneigt, hab ich beschlossen noch mal richtig Gas zu geben, und war noch ne Kleinigkeit einkaufen.
(Voll der Kaufrausch)#d
13kg Lachsfilet
7kg Schweinerücken
5 kg Schweinebauch 
10 Filets
3 kg Hüfte für Schinkenspeck


----------



## Esox60 (7. März 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Nach 8 Räuchergängen mußte jetzt dieser Insasse das Feld räumen.
Schaut Euch mal dieses Baby an. 1,5 kg Schinkenspeck!


----------



## Tino (8. März 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Herrlich Frank #6


----------



## Esox60 (10. März 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hi .

Die 13 kg Lachs ist schon mal fertig.
Ich wollte Euch die Bilder einfach nicht vorenthalten. |wavey:


----------



## aal60 (10. März 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

@Esox, sehen gut aus. Du scheinst auch nicht auf Dill-Variante
zu stehen.

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## Esox60 (10. März 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



aal60 schrieb:


> @Esox, sehen gut aus. Du scheinst auch nicht auf Dill-Variante
> zu stehen.
> 
> Gruß
> Uwe



Ich mag es lieber pur.
Wenn ich Appetit auf Dill habe, nehme ich gern eine zarte Remoulade zum Lachs ,und wickel mir einen Zweig frischen Dill mit rein. Auf frischem Weißbrot.
Außerdem mag ich nicht, wenn die Filets so mit dunklen Krümeln übersät sind.


----------



## imma-fishing (13. April 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Vor einigen Monaten hatte ich beim ersten Räuchergang Probleme Temperatur in den Ofen zu bekommen. Nun habe ich das Problem in den Griff bekommen. Damals hatte ich auch versprochen Fotos vom Ofen hochzuladen. Hiermit wäre das erledigt. Finde es übrigens klasse, wie einem Räucherneuling geholfen wurde und in Zukunft auch sicherlich noch geholfen wird. Der Ofen sieht zwar im unteren Bereich sehr verrußt aus, aber das Ergebnis schmeckt!


----------



## aal60 (13. April 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Sieht gut aus, dein Ergebnis. #6

Unten noch eine Tür mit Luftschieber und du hast aussen nicht soviel Rußablagerungen.

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## caali (14. April 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo,
@Esox60 wie hast du das mit dem Lachs gemacht?
Filets gepökelt/eingelegt und dann roh in den KRO?
- behandelt so wie "normalen Schinken"?

Gruß
Alfred


----------



## ostseethaler (14. April 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3509649&postcount=30


----------



## Esox60 (14. April 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



caali schrieb:


> Hallo,
> @Esox60 wie hast du das mit dem Lachs gemacht?
> Filets gepökelt/eingelegt und dann roh in den KRO?
> - behandelt so wie "normalen Schinken"?
> ...



Jeweils 70 g Salz und Rohrzucker je kg Lachs.
Ich nehme soviel nur bei sehr dicken, ganzen Seiten.(1kg+)
Wenn ich kleinere Stücke (300g ALDI)habe, dann nehme ich  nur 55g Salz/kg.
Die Filets gut bestreuen und in eine Wanne mittels Grillrost schräg einlegen, so das austretende Flüssigkeit ablaufen kann, und der Fisch *NICHT* in dieser Flüssigkeit liegt.
Nach 24h alles gut abwaschen, und mittels Küchenkrepp gut trockentupfen. Dann 2x 8h Kaltrauch.


----------



## caali (15. April 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Danke Ihr Zwei,

werd ich demnächst mal probieren, mit den kleinen Stücken 

Gruß
Alfred


----------



## Esox60 (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo Freunde des gegrillten Fleischbergs.

Ich hab mich mal an etwas außergewöhnliches gewagt.

Pastrami.

Ich hatte mir ein paar Kilo Rinderbrisket (Brust , Mittelstück) und ein paar Kilo Tafelspitz gekauft, um ein wenig zu experimentieren.
Verarbeitet wurde ein 2 kg Stück Brisket. Ich habe es 16 Tage gepökelt, 3 Tage durchgebrannt, mit Magic Dust und dann mit grobem Pfeffer gerubbt, und etwa 4 Stunden bis zur KT von 73 Grad im Smoker gegart.
Davon etwa 1 Stunde mit Hickorey Holz gesmokt.
Dann kam es noch zum ruhen in Alufolie, und durfte langsam abkühlen. Das Fleisch war schön knapp über medium, und sehr saftig.

Dünn geschnitten einfach saulecker.
Als Beilage mit von der Partie sind als Unterlage ein Stück Ciabatta Brot, mit Dion- Senf bestrichen und Essiggurkenscheiben. Dann ordentlich mit Pastrami belegt,etwas Remoulade, dann eine Schicht Salat und dann wieder ordentlich Fleisch.


----------



## madpraesi (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo liebe Anglerkollegen #h
ich habe mal eine Frage |kopfkrat

Ich war heute mit meinem Kollegen zusammen und hatten geräucherten Brassen gegessen (und der war echt lecker ) 
auf jeden Fall kam nach kurzer Zeit dir Frage auf entschuppt man Ihn vorher oder nicht ??? (In diesem Fall war er es nicht )
Wie macht Ihr es ???

Danke und Gruß Christian


----------



## aal60 (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ich hab sie immer gedchuppt, die schleimigen Gesellen.

Probiert mal Döbel zu räuchern. Leider viel Gräten, aber top Fleisch,

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## donak (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Esox60 schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde des gegrillten Fleischbergs.
> 
> Ich hab mich mal an etwas außergewöhnliches gewagt.
> 
> ...



Ist das dein Ernst? Sieht sau lecker aus, könnte den Bildschirm (fr)essen... GENIAL!!!

Zu geräucherten Brassen kann ich auch nur sagen sehr lecker, wenn man sich nach dem räuchern die Mühe macht und alles mit den Fingern auseinadner pflückt, hat man schönes Fleisch ohne Gräten, was sich sehr gut auf nem Brötchen oder gar Schwarzbrot macht.

Verdammt... Schon wieder läuft mir das Wasser im Mund zusammen und die Küche ist schon geschlossen... :q


----------



## Esox60 (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



donak schrieb:


> Ist das dein Ernst? Sieht sau lecker aus, könnte den Bildschirm (fr)essen... GENIAL!!!
> 
> Zu geräucherten Brassen kann ich auch nur sagen sehr lecker, wenn man sich nach dem räuchern die Mühe macht und alles mit den Fingern auseinadner pflückt, hat man schönes Fleisch ohne Gräten, was sich sehr gut auf nem Brötchen oder gar Schwarzbrot macht.
> 
> Verdammt... Schon wieder läuft mir das Wasser im Mund zusammen und die Küche ist schon geschlossen... :q



Ja so ein Smokerabend mit ordentlich Bier macht Spass, und deswegen mußte eine Grundlage geschaffen werden.
Deshalb gabs vorher dies hier:


----------



## schmutzpuckel (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Lecker, Schmecker #6

Gab`s bei uns gestern


----------



## Tino (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



madpraesi schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Anglerkollegen #h
> ich habe mal eine Frage |kopfkrat
> 
> Ich war heute mit meinem Kollegen zusammen und hatten geräucherten Brassen gegessen (und der war echt lecker )
> ...




Bei Brachsen lasse ich die Schuppen dran. Sieht schöner aus und schützt vorm austrocknen.
Schmecken tun sie mir ebenfalls hervorragend.


----------



## Franz_16 (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo,
habe kürzlich mal ein Karpfenfilet zu den Forellen und Aalen mit in den Rauch gehängt. War gar nicht mal schlecht und für die Gäste, welche die veredelten, im Schweiße meines Angesichts handgeangelten Bachforellen nicht ausreichend wertschätzen, würde so ein Karpfenfilet auch ganz gut passen 

Aber jetzt zur eigentlichen Frage:
Kann man Karpfenfilet grätenfrei räuchern?

Bei einer normalen Zubereitung kann man ja die Y-Gräten mittels ca. 2mm breiten Quereinschnitten recht gut marginalisieren. Geht das auch mit Filets die in den Rauch sollen? Macht ihr das vor dem Einlegen in die Lake, oder danach? Wie hängt man ein solches Filet dann in den Ofen, damit es nicht runterfällt? 

Freue mich auf eure Antworten!


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Meine Meinung:
Wenn das einer grätenfrei kann, wird ers nicht öffentlich schreiben, sondern sich patentieren lassen........

Lasse mich aber gerne vom Gegenteil überzeugen, würde mich auch interessieren...


----------



## Firehawk81 (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Vollkommen gräten frei kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen. (Wäre für mich auch zu viel verschnitt)

Ich räuchere Karpfen immer als Karbonaden. Kann man gut portionieren und nach dem "aufklappen" sind die meisten Gräten nicht im Fleisch.


----------



## Tino (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ich räuchere Karpfen auch ausschließlich als Karbonaden.

Je größer desto besser schmecken sie. :l


----------



## Köppi67 (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Dumme Frage:
Was sind "Karbonaden"?

Kann mir nichts darunter vorstellen.
Grüße, Köppi67.


----------



## orgel (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Karbonaden sind Kotletts, sieht dann in etwa so aus http://gourmeo24.shopgate.com/item/32353439


----------



## Köppi67 (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo Orgel,

vielen Dank!
Köppi67


----------



## Tino (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Gestern habe ich meine ersten Hornhechte 2014 geräuchert.

Lake bestand aus 500 gr. Salz auf 10 l Wasser und einem aufgekochtem Sud aus einfachem Fischkochgewürz.
Das koche ich in ca. 2 l Wasser gut auf und lasse es erkalten.
Dieser Sud kommt in einem Eimer und wird dann bis 10 l aufgefüllt.

Dann werden sie nur kurz gegart ,sonst werden sie furztrocken, und dann geräuchert.


----------



## aal60 (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

@Tino, die sehen gut aus.#6

Aber sind alle der* Guillotine* nicht entgangen. :m


Bei mir sind auch einige Forellen im letzten Bad.
Morgen raucht es mal wieder,

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## Tino (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



aal60 schrieb:


> @Tino, die sehen gut aus.#6
> 
> Aber sind alle der* Guillotine* nicht entgangen. :m
> 
> ...



Hallo Uwe

Doch es wurden alle geköpft. Sind prima Wäscheklammern.


----------



## aal60 (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ich habe am Brückentag auch mal wieder geraucht.

Diesmal mussten es 2 Durchgänge sein, da die Größen doch unterschiedlich waren. Gewichte von 200g bis 1400g.

Der Aufwand hat sich gelohnt, auch die neuen Zusatz-Kehlhaken haben ihren Test bestanden. Kein Fisch ist abgefallen.

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## holly08 (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Nur ein Wort: N E I D #6#6#6


----------



## sprogoe (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Uwe,
da hast Du ja wieder mal einige Leutchen glücklich gemacht.
Wie ich sehe, hast Du auch wieder einige von den komischen Goldforellen dabei, die, die das Salz nicht so richtig "fressen" wollen, wie sind die geworden?
Ich habe gestern auch wieder geräuchert, 32 kg Forellen (Lebendgewicht) waren angesagt. Die waren auch unterschiedlich groß, von 450 - 1000 g, der Züchter, von dem ich sie vorige Woche geliefert bekam, sprach von 400 - 450 g Stückgewicht und dann kamen solche Klopper.
Ist irgendwie verständlich, schließlich sind die aus der vorjährigen Aufzucht und sie wachsen nunmal ständig weiter.
Ich habe allerdings alle gleichzeitig im Ofen gehabt (mache ich immer so), die kleineren auf der oberen Etage und die größeren auf der unteren, ich habe da noch nie einen Unterschied bezüglich der Garung bemerkt.

Schöne Pfingsten wünsche ich allen, Siggi


----------



## leopard_afrika (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

uwe, dein ofen ist ja auch nicht soooo sperrig zu öffnen, daß du nicht später was "nachhängen" könntest. ;-) ich räuchere so nicht nur unterschiedlich große sondern auch unterschiedliche arten. 1. einhängen= aale, 2.= große forellen, 3. = kleine forellen, 4. = heringe, rotbarschfilets. es sollte zwar schnell gehen, aber so schnell fällt die Temperatur bei mir da nicht ab, bzw. ist sie auch schnell wieder bei 80- 90°c ;-)


----------



## aal60 (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

@sprogoe, die Godenen waren wieder weicher im Fleisch, deswegen habe wir sie nicht abgegeben. Sind zur Zeit eingefroren. Ich glaube aber auch, dass sie wieder milder sind, wegen des höheren Fettgehaltes.

@leo, ich hänge sonst auch nach. Aber diesmal wäre es wegen der großen Forellen 600 - 1400g doch einwenig fummelig geworden. So durften sie sich exclusiv vergolden.

Frohe Pfingsten und die Sonnencreme nicht vergessen.

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## Dieter Schareina (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo,erkläre mir doch mal wie du Goldbarschfilet räucherst.
Grüße!!


----------



## GER67 (3. August 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ich habe nicht alle Beiträge gelesen, aber Interessantes entnommen. Ich verarbeite nur einen Bruchteil dessen, was ich hier gesehen habe. 
Ich bin kein Angler und eher zufällig aufs Räuchern gekommen, weil ich einen Säulengrill so umbaute, dass Grillen _*und*_ Räuchern möglich sind. Beiträge 154 und 155 http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=157153&page=16


Geräuchert wird nur auf dem eingeölten Rost. 
Bisher verarbeitete ich nur Forellen, Lachsforellen und Lachsfilet. (alles Tiefkühlware aus der Kaufhalle.).
Ich salze nur trocken. In den Bauchraum gebe ich auf den rücklings liegenden Fisch eine dicke Schicht Salz Im Schwanzbereich gebe ich aussen eine Schicht Salz (mehr als beim Bratfisch). Die Bauchlappen bekommen aussen nur ein wenig Salz. 
250g Forellen salze ich etwa 2 h. Größers Dicken etwa 2,5-3 h. 
Danach Fisch abwaschen und mit Küchenpapier abtupfen. 1-2h später in den Rauch.
Ich bin kein Experte und werde sicherlich nicht die gut klingenden rezepte ausprobieren.




Ich versuche bereits in der Anheizphase Rauch zu erzeugen. Entweder raucht es aus allen Ritzen,......




......oder aus der Abluftklappe.






Auf diese Fläche (etwa 38*38 cm) bekomme ich
- 6St. 250g Forellen
- Eine 1,3 kg Lachsforelle 
oder
- 800 g Lachsfilet.




Das Räuchern ist nur Mittel zum Zweck. Das gemeinsame Essen viel wichtiger. 

etwa 15 min gare ich bei 90-100 °C (kann auch mal 120 ° werden) Anschließend 15-20 min Rauch (war bei Lachsfilet zu viel).

Da ich in einer Woche 6 Gäste erwarte, habe ich das Gerät so erweitert, dass ich in 2 Ebenen Räuchern kann (12 Forellen).

Ich bin mir sicher, dass ich Vieles beim Räuchern falsch mache. Geschmeckt hatte es bisher immer. 

Ulli


----------



## Paxcom (4. August 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo Räucherfeunde,

Leider Gottes fehlt mir die Zeit diesen riesigen Tread zu durchforsten. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir auch so helfen. Meinetwegen auch per PN. 

Hier mal meine Vorgehensweise zum räuchern von Schinken.

Ich kaufe bei Globus rohe "Schinkennüsse". Ca 1 kg schwer. Kosten ca. 5-6 EUR/Kilo.

Die machen sogar gleich einen Strick zum räuchern mit durch.

Zuhause schneide ich erst mal alles an Fett ab, was sich gut entfernen lässt.

Ich nehme kein Pökelsalz, sondern gewöhnliches Speisesalz. Auf zwei Liter Wasser kommen 500 gr. Salz. Nachdem sich das Salz durch umrühren aufgelöst hat, lege ich den Schinken 10 Tage lang in einem geschlossenen Gefäß ein. Nach dem raus nehmen spüle ich den Schinken ordentlich mit klarem Wasser ab und lasse den Schinken dann noch drei Stunden im klären Wasser liegen. Danach kommt er zum trocknen zwei Tage in die Kammer.

Nun mache ich drei Kalträuchergänge mit einem Sparbrand. Ein Durchgang dauert ca. 12 stunden.

Nun wird der Schinken noch drei Tage in die Kammer gehängt.

GENIEßEN!!!!

Habt Ihr noch Ideen zum verfeinern? Ist es normal, dass die äußere Schicht dann ziemlich trocken ist?

Danke


----------



## mig23 (5. August 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

evtl, solltest du mehr Fett dran lassen !

Wird das Fleisch innen nicht grau mit dem normalen Salz ?


----------



## Tino (6. August 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Paxcom

Das du dein Problem jetzt hier reinhaust,weil dir bei deinem eigenen Trööt niemand antwortete . . . Na ja.

Das Problem bei solchen spezifischen Sachen sind einfach die Einzelheiten was du genau mit dem Fleisch angestellt hast.
Wieviel Rauch erzeugt dein Sparbrand wegen dem Trockenrand usw. usw.
Den Schinken verfeinern kannst du,das musst du aber selbst ausprobieren.Wie sollen andere dir da helfen,keiner kennt dein Geschmack,welche Gewürze du magst und welche nicht.


Erweitere doch deine Erfahrungen mit denen hier im Trööt.


----------



## Paxcom (6. August 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Der Schinken ist schön dunkelrot.


----------



## mig23 (6. August 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Paxcom schrieb:


> Der Schinken ist schön dunkelrot.


Lass doch mal Bilder davon sehen !


----------



## der-tiefflieger (17. August 2014)

So, nachdem ich hier im Forum und Internet sehr sehr viel über das Räuchern gelesen habe, habe ich mich nun endlich getraut es mal zu versuchen. 2 Räuchergänge mit einmal 4 und einmal 5 Fischen (Meerforelle, Regenbogenforelle, und Makrele) in einer neu gekauften Billigräuchertonne mit Buchenholz und Spähern. 
Gesalzen wurde 13 Stunden in meiner Kühlbox, danach 3 h bei frischem Wind getrocknet. Zuerst 20 Minuten zwischen 95 und 110 Grad, dann 60 Minuten bei 40-60 grad im Rauch

Fürs erste mal bin ich total zufrieden. Meine Familie hat mir den Fisch praktisch aus den Händen gerissen


----------



## aal60 (17. August 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

@tiefflieger, Petri zu deinem Räuchererfolg.  Sie sehen auch gut aus.  #6

Weiter so.

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## sprogoe (17. August 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

das ist doch super, wenn es auf Anhieb gleich so gut klappt.
Aber der Familie mußt Du mal auf die Finger klopfen; zuerst probiert der Meister!#6

Gruß Siggi


----------



## der-tiefflieger (17. August 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Naja, die erste konnte ich zum testen ja direkt warm und pur wegatmen. Bin auch überrascht wie gut das klappte, habe bei beiden Durchgängen auch ein wenig experimentiert. Jetzt versteh ich auch, warum man überall unterschiedliche Anleitungen findet: 
Jeder Fisch ist anders! Es gibt kein Maggirezept alla "20 min bei xx grad" 
So lang der Fisch durch ist und schön im Qualm hing, ist alles gut. Mit nem Stück Brot mit Butter und nem Radler ist es perfekt 
Also auch an die anderen Anfänger: einfach mal machen


----------



## kaipiranja (18. August 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Paxcom schrieb:


> Der Schinken ist schön dunkelrot.



...was ich nicht so recht verstehe ist, daß du als Anfänger nicht mit Pökelsalz arbeitest!? Das dreistündige Wässern würde ich an deiner Stelle erstmal ebenfalls nicht machen...mit diesem Prozess kehrtst du deine 10 Tage "Salzen" in der äußeren Schicht wieder um, der Schinken lagert wieder Wasser ein und wird so wieder anfälliger für Schimmel etc. (Ich persönlich wässer nie und hatte noch nie Probleme mit Salzausschlag o.ä.)

Bei einer Nuss vom Schwein gehe ich mal davon aus das sie um die 1000g wiegt, dafür sind die drei Tage reifen zu Kurz, selbst wenn man die 3x12std Räuchern mit dazu rechnet ist es noch zu wenig...

...wenn dein Schinken nach der kurzen Zeit außen zu trocken ist, trocknest du falsch...normaler Schinken sollte nicht in die Zugluft und auch nicht stickig reifen, es bedarf also eines Luftaustausches.


Gruß, Kai


----------



## Rabscuttle (23. August 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Huhu zusammen,

ich räucher ja sonst nur Fische (Makrelen, Platte, Forelle- so das übliche halt) in unserer schlichten Räuchertonne, allerdings hat der Trööt hier mich so dermaßen angefixt, daß ich unbedingt mal nen Schinken machen möchte. Die geposteten Bilder hier ...oh man, ohne Worte :l

Jetzt hab ich (teils sogar mehrfach) die ganzen tollen Beiträge und Anleitungen gelesen (danke an die Schinkenprofis hier |supergri ) und wollte kurz mal nachfragen, ob ich das jetzt alles richtig gepeilt habe oder irgendwas falsch ist. Und natürlich hab ich noch ein paar doofe Fragen.

Also- ich mache ne Pökelmischung, reibe das Fleisch ordentlich ein (mit bissi reindrücken und so), dann vakuumiere ich das gute Stück ein und lege es in den Kühlschrank. Es soll jeden Tag etwas massiert und gedreht werden. Da bleibt es dann etwa 3 Wochen, wenn ich von einem Kilo-Stück ausgehe.

Dann wird das Fleischstück abgespült und ggf. gewässert (Frage unten!). Es wird dann zum durchbrennen etwa 5 Tage (?) im Keller aufgehängt. Nach der Zeit wird es dann etwa 3x kaltgeräuchert, so ca. 10 Stunden lang pro Räuchersession.

Fragen:

1. Wie lang sollte das Fleisch nach dem Räuchern denn noch hängen? Oder schmeckt das auch direkt nach dem Räuchern? Es trocknet ja etwas nach, verändert das nur die Konsistenz oder auch den Geschmack?

2. Das Wässern... Ich bin nicht so der Salzfreak und mache die Lake bei meinen Fischen prinzipiell schwächer. Jetzt ist das beim Pökeln ja so ne Sache wegen der physikalischen Vorgänge, also werd ich wohl wie empfohlen vorgehen (wenn ich´s richtig im Kopf habe, standen da z.B. 35g NPS pro KG Nuß, weil zart und ohne Knochen und so. Ohne Gewähr).

Das Wässern ist doch an sich nicht so der Knüller, wenn ich dem Fleisch von außen nochmal Wasser zuführe und Aromen und Nährstoffe wieder entziehe? Wer wässert denn hier und wer wässert nicht? Kann ich prinzipiell mit weniger Salz pökeln, ohne daß der Pökelvorgang gefährdet wird, bzw. was ist das Minimum?

3. Der Keller: Der Keller ist weder gut belüftet noch irgendwie besonders kühl, so´n typischer Mehrfamilienhauskeller halt. Paßt das trotzdem zum Aufhängen und Durchbrennen? Oder soll ich das Fleisch im Kühlschrank aufhängen und zum Erreichen der Luftfeuchtigkeit ein feuchtes Handtuch reinhängen? (Meine Fische kommen zum Trocknen aufm Balkon auf die Wäscheleine, aber die hängen da natürlich nie so lange rum...)

4. Welches Fleisch könnt ihr mir als Schinken-Noob empfehlen? Nuß vielleicht, oder Oberschale? Ich kann ja schlecht zum Metzger gehen und "irgendein Stück Fleisch" verlangen |rotwerden

Würde mich sehr über Antworten freuen und verspreche feierlich, auch Fotos von meinen Erstversuchen zu posten (von den Fischen mach ich dann auch mal welche, hehe) #h


----------



## Esox60 (23. August 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hi.
Beginne einfach mal mit einem Stück 1200g Schweinelachs/ Schweinerücken/Schälbraten.
Wenn Du es nicht so salzig magst, nimm 30 g /kg NPS.
In der Größenordnung sind 16 Tage ausreichend.
Ich vakumiere nicht , sondern ich gebe das Stück in eine nicht zu große Tüte, und drehe diese ein. Ggf. Luft mit dem Mund ansaugen. Es darf durchaus etwas Luft in der Tüte bleiben, irgendwo muß ja auch das Wasser hin.

Nur abwaschen- nicht wässern.
2 Tage zum trocknen und durchbrennen im Kühli reicht vollkommen.

Ein zu warmer stickiger Keller ist nicht gut. Schimmelgefahr.
Lass den Schinken ggf. im Räucherofen hängen.
Wenn es zu warm ist, warte einfach bis zum Herbst wenn die Temperaturen dauerhaft unter 10 Grad liegen.
3 x 10 Stunden räuchern wäre mir zu wenig, ist aber Geschmacksache.
Ich verfahre so, das ich den Schinken 3 Tage im Ofen oder Gartenhaus hängen lasse. Meine Meinung - lieber Trockenrand wie zu feucht, oder gar muffiger Kellergeschmack. Dannach vakumiere ich die Teile, dann gleicht sich die Feuchtigkeit wieder aus, und der Trockenrand verschwindet. 

Gutes Gelingen


----------



## Rabscuttle (23. August 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Super, danke, das hilft mir schonmal gewaltig weiter #6

Ich freu mich schon und würd am liebsten direkt loslegen, leider hab ich noch kein NPS- ist noch auf dem Postweg. 

Noch ne Frage: Welche Größe Schinkennetz würdest du empfehlen, wenn ich ein 1,2 kg Fleischstück (Schweinelachs oder- rücken klingt gut)? Unter Anzahl Maschen kann ich mir als Unbedarfte freilich mal gar nix vorstellen


----------



## Esox60 (23. August 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Das kann ich Dir nicht sagen, wirst Du aber in den weiten dieses Threads garantiert was finden.
Meine Schinken hatten noch nie Strapse an. Ich mag die Rustikale Optik.


----------



## Rabscuttle (23. August 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hehe, ok. Dann hoffe ich mal auf wen, der Ahnung von sexy Schinkenreizwäsche hat. 

Wegen der Kellersache werd ich den Schinken wohl zwischenzeitlich mal bei meinen Eltern lagern und hoffen, daß er noch da ist, wenn ich wiederkomme :q


----------



## Rabscuttle (23. August 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ich schon wieder. Mit ner ganz prinzipiellen Frage zum sogenannten Einbrennen. Ich werd zwar mein Testobjekt nicht wässern, wie Esox riet, aber so allgemein:

Durch das Einbrennen soll die Pökelmischung doch nochmal einziehen (an der Luft und nicht in der Tüte/ Vakuum), oder? Jetzt hab ich in einigen Beiträgen (auch in anderen Foren) gelesen, daß dieser Vorgang völlig unterschiedlich gehandhabt wird- manche wässern erst und hängen dann auf, andere nehmen das Fleisch direkt mit Pökelmischung drauf und hängen es so hin (das würde ich mir dann irgendwie als Einbrennen vorstellen?) und noch andere spülen die Mischung ab und hängen das Fleisch danach auf... ;+


----------



## Esox60 (23. August 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Das Durchbrennen ist so ne Glaubensfrage. Das händelt jeder anders. Normalerweise sagt man das die Durchbrennzeit zwei Tage länger wie die Pökelzeit sein sollte. Ich persönlich verzichte darauf, und trockne nur 2 Tage damit das Fleisch besser Rauch aufnimmt, und gut Farbe bekommt.

Zum wässern:Einige pökeln mit Salzmengen um die 60g-80g/kg und wässern dann. Ich verstehe nicht warum manche die Gewürze und den Schutz durch Salz wieder durch wässern ausschwämmen. |kopfkrat Lieber gleich weniger nehmen.

Abwaschen würde ich aber in jedem Fall , da das Fleisch in den äußeren Schichten sonst zu salzig wird, und der Gewürzbelag schlecht trocknet. Hier besteht Schimmelgefahr. Auch optisch fände ich es als fertiges Produkt eher unschön.

Ich habe mal nachgeschaut: Für Lachsschinken sind 16er oder 18er Netze geeignet.


----------



## Rabscuttle (23. August 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Nochmals vielen lieben Dank, Esox! Solche Erfahrungen sind unbezahlbar und die bekommt man aus keinem Buch... 

Ich stell auch Fotos ein, sobald ich anfange, versprochen


----------



## Esox60 (24. August 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Rabscuttle schrieb:


> Nochmals vielen lieben Dank, Esox! Solche Erfahrungen sind unbezahlbar und die bekommt man aus keinem Buch...
> 
> Ich stell auch Fotos ein, sobald ich anfange, versprochen



Keine Ursache. Mir wurde auch gut geholfen.

Alles was ich bisher geschrieben habe ist sozusagen _*mein*_ Weg.
Das die Wege zum fertigen Produkt unterschiedlich sind , hast Du ja schon gemerkt.
Ich würde Dir raten das Du Dich erstmal an einem erprobten Verfahren orientierst, und wenn Du dort gute Erfolge erzielst, dann fang an zu experimentieren, und finde Deinen Weg.

Auch wenn es in den Fingern juckt, warte noch ein wenig bis es kälter wird. Du tust Dich dann mit der Temperatur im Ofen, während des Räucherns, und mit der Haltbarkeit einfach leichter. Auch das Problem mit Insekten löst sich in der kalten Jahreszeit von selbst. Im Gegensatz zum Heißräuchern von Fischen , sollte Dein Ofen frei von Krabbeltieren aller Art gehalten werden.

Ein Tipp noch für den schnellen Erfolg:
Kauf Dir zwei Schweinefilets (Lende).

5 Tage mit 25g/kg NPS +Gewürze pökeln.
Abwaschen + 1 Tag trocknen im Kühli.
3 x 12 Stunden räuchern + 2 Tage im Ofen hängen lassen.
Fertig.
Hier hast Du keine Sorgen mit der Haltbarkeit, da zwei Filets eh schnell weg sind.


----------



## Rabscuttle (26. August 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Esox, dein Schweinefiletrezept probier ich demnächst auf jeden Fall aus. Heute kam endlich die ersehnte Ladung NPS und weitere Utensilien, es ist saukühl für die Jahreszeit und ich kann´s ohnehin kaum abwarten.

Ich hab mich ja wirklich gründlich belesen und nun noch ne Frage. Die Ascorbinsäure dient ja dazu, daß überschüssiges (=gesundheitsschädliches) Nitrit abgebaut wird. Ergo ist es doch beknackt, das Zeug gleich zu Anfang in die Pökelmischung zu geben? Hieße ja irgendwie, daß ich mehr Salz nehmen muß, weil das Vit. C das ganze schöne Nitrit sonst abbaut |smash:

Ganz ehrlich, ganz kapiert hab ich das jetzt nicht wirklich. Später zugeben macht Sinn, aber das macht ja keiner, schon gar nicht, wenn ich vakuumiere... ;+


----------



## patricka1982 (26. August 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

meine bekommen auch nur ne Kordel zum Aufhängen verleibt!

Um auch mal meinen Senf dazu zu geben ich mache es genauso wie Esox...ich wasche den Schinken auch nur ab um ihn von den restlichen Gewürzen zu befreien wegen der Schimmelgefahr!

davon abgesehen benutze ich statt NPS lediglich Meersalz, dieses hat einen natürlichen Anteil an Nitrit und ist für Schinken ausreichend, da eh nicht angedacht ist jenen zu erhitzen um danach dennoch schönes rotes Fleisch zu haben...es geht ja nur darum das Fleisch durchzusalzen...

Gruß





Esox60 schrieb:


> Das kann ich Dir nicht sagen, wirst Du aber in den weiten dieses Threads garantiert was finden.
> Meine Schinken hatten noch nie Strapse an. Ich mag die Rustikale Optik.


----------



## Esox60 (26. August 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Rabscuttle schrieb:


> Esox, dein Schweinefiletrezept probier ich demnächst auf jeden Fall aus. Heute kam endlich die ersehnte Ladung NPS und weitere Utensilien, es ist saukühl für die Jahreszeit und ich kann´s ohnehin kaum abwarten.
> 
> Ich hab mich ja wirklich gründlich belesen und nun noch ne Frage. Die Ascorbinsäure dient ja dazu, daß überschüssiges (=gesundheitsschädliches) Nitrit abgebaut wird. Ergo ist es doch beknackt, das Zeug gleich zu Anfang in die Pökelmischung zu geben? Hieße ja irgendwie, daß ich mehr Salz nehmen muß, weil das Vit. C das ganze schöne Nitrit sonst abbaut |smash:
> 
> Ganz ehrlich, ganz kapiert hab ich das jetzt nicht wirklich. Später zugeben macht Sinn, aber das macht ja keiner, schon gar nicht, wenn ich vakuumiere... ;+



Naja, in erster Linie ist Ascorbinsäure ein Schimmelblocker, und hilft beim Umröten. 
Außerdem entsteht ja durch die Verwendung von Vitamin C eine Art Fitness- Schinken, von dem man reichlich essen sollte.


----------



## Tino (18. November 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Moin alle zusammen.

Da ich wieder ,der Arbeit sei`s gedankt, beim Schinken und Speck machen aussen vor bin,interessiert mich ,wer denn nun schon was eingepökelt hat und auch was.

Oder macht hier keiner was mehr?  |wavey:


----------



## Tino (18. November 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Rabscuttle schrieb:


> Super, danke, das hilft mir schonmal gewaltig weiter #6
> 
> Ich freu mich schon und würd am liebsten direkt loslegen, leider hab ich noch kein NPS- ist noch auf dem Postweg.
> 
> Noch ne Frage: Welche Größe Schinkennetz würdest du empfehlen, wenn ich ein 1,2 kg Fleischstück (Schweinelachs oder- rücken klingt gut)? Unter Anzahl Maschen kann ich mir als Unbedarfte freilich mal gar nix vorstellen




Hallo
Hier die Netze mit Maschenanzahl und dem zugehörigem Kaliber:

12èr Netz für Einziehrohr 90 mm
14èr Netz für Einziehrohr 110 mm
16èr Netz für Einziehrohr 125 mm
18èr Netz für Einziehrohr 140 mm 
20èr Netz für Einziehrohr 160 mm


Bsp: Dein Kamm ist im Durchschnitt 13cm, dann besorgst du dir im  Baumarkt ein Rohrstück mit 13,5-14 cm Durchmesser und kaufst bei HSB (Hausschlachtebedarf)  welches Netz? 

Das 18er natürlich 

Ich benutze das 12er für Sauenfilets und das 18er für Schinken wie Kamm oder Halbe und auch ganze Nußschinken.         

Ich hoffe das hilft dir weiter . . .#6

Dank an EurO,der hats mir mal erklärt.


----------



## sundangler (18. November 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Tino schrieb:


> Moin alle zusammen.
> 
> Da ich wieder ,der Arbeit sei`s gedankt, beim Schinken und Speck machen aussen vor bin,interessiert mich ,wer denn nun schon was eingepökelt hat und auch was.
> 
> Oder macht hier keiner was mehr?  |wavey:



Hallo Tino,

ich habe die Woche mit meinem Arbeitskollege und Kumpel 9kg Hausmacher Bratwurst hergestellt. Am vergangenen Mittwoch habe ich 8kg Schweinefilet gekauft die am Wochenende gepökelt werden.


----------



## Ossipeter (18. November 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Lecker Brät! Bitte auch ein Bild danach.


----------



## Tino (18. November 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



sundangler schrieb:


> Hallo Tino,
> 
> ich habe die Woche mit meinem Arbeitskollege und Kumpel 9kg Hausmacher Bratwurst hergestellt. Am vergangenen Mittwoch habe ich 8kg Schweinefilet gekauft die am Wochenende gepökelt werden.




Hallo Marco

Geht doch. Muss man erst meckern?!?!?!

Bei mir wirds dieses Jahr mal wieder nüscht. Bin zur Zeit in Saudi Arabien,davor in Ägypten,Marco.
Im Januar gehts gleich weiter hier unten,schöne Schei...be.

Vielleicht schaff ich ja noch was Ende Januar oder im Februar. Zeit wäre ja noch dann.

Sehr schöne Würschtel habt ihr gemacht.#6

Schinken haste noch garnicht gepökelt?


Wo sind all die anderen ,Siggi,Kaipi ,der Leopard,Mig23 und wie sie alle heissen.

Macht ihr nix mehr???


----------



## ostseethaler (18. November 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Also bis dato hab ich noch nichs eingepökelt an Schinken. Hab ich mir aber für diese Woche/Ende oder spätestens nächste Woche vorgenomme Schweinelachs von der Metro zu holen und zu pökeln.
Grund dafür sind einmal die Wetterlage....ist mir i.A. noch etwas zu warm.
Muss ja aber nun bald runter gehen mit den Temp.
Zum anderen bin ich jetzt nicht nur mit Räuchern in Gang .... ich hab mir im August eine kleine Brauanlage zugelegt und bin nun auch unter die Brauer gegangen.:q
Das nimmt allerdings relativ viel Zeit in Anspruch, sodass ich das Schinken räuchern etwas hab schleifen lassen.
Aber, wie geschrieben, das geht jetzt bald los.
Vergangene Woche hab ich schonmal, das 1. Mal für diese Wintersaison, 28 Lachsfilets bei Kaltrauch durch den Ofen gejagd.
Also der Anfang ist gemacht.
In diesem Sinne
allzeit gut Rauch und gut Sud für alle :vik:

Gruß vom Ostseethaler


----------



## Axel1902 (18. November 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo Tino
Tust mir ja sooooo leid bei mir liegen auch schon ein paar Stücke Schweinebauch und Schweine Lachse zum Beizen im Kühlschrank und über nächstes Wochenende geht es dann los mit dem räuchern. Um die Haltbarkeit muss ich mir da auch keine Sorgen machen muss eher aufpassen das ich was und genügend abbekomme . Aber ist wohl wie am Grill wenn der Grillmeister verhungert ist er selber schuld.
Bilder folgen wenn das Kostbare im Ofen hängt, denn wie ein Stück Fleisch aussieht wissen ja hoffentlich alle.
Schöne Grüße in die Sonne und alles kann man auch du nicht haben!!!
Gruß Axel


----------



## sprogoe (18. November 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Tino schrieb:


> Wo sind all die anderen ,Siggi,Kaipi ,der Leopard,Mig23 und wie sie alle heissen.
> 
> Macht ihr nix mehr???




Hier bin ich doch|wavey:,

erst mal allen hier ein herzliches Hallo zusammen.
Freut mich sehr, von den "alten Hasen" mal wieder was zu hören, besonders auch von Dir, Marco.
Hast Dich ja ein wenig rar gemacht in letzter Zeit, aber dann gleich wieder mit tollen Leckereien zurück gemeldet, auch nicht schlecht.
Tino,
Du fragst, macht ihr nix mehr?
Natürlich mache ich was; Räucheröfen bauen.
Da habe ich manchmal den ganzen Tag über noch nicht mal Zeit, überhaupt an Essen zu denken, geschweige denn, zu produzieren.
Speck und Co. habe ich erst mal auf Eis gelegt, meine Familie ist da nicht so zu begeistern und für mich alleine oder für andere tue ich mir das nicht an. Forellen räuchern ist bei mir immer angesagt, da gehen jeden Monat 50 - 100 Stck. durch den Ofen (oder soll ich sagen die Öfen).
Ich schau mich dann mal an euren Ergebnissen satt, liefert mal schöne Berichte und Fotos.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## aal60 (18. November 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ich komme z.Zt. auch nicht zum Räuchern, Froster ist voll --- aber vor Weihnachten wird es noch was. Wahrscheinlich Kalt +  Heißrauch.#

Werde berichten .... .  Gruß an die Freunde des Guten Rauches!


----------



## sprogoe (18. November 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hey Uwe,
grüß´ Dich, auch mal wieder an (oder im) Bo(a)rd.  Schön, auch von Dir wieder was zu hören.
Ich finde, Tino hat das richtig gemacht, mal wieder alle in den Allerwertesten zu treten, damit dieser schöne und höchst interessante trööt wieder mit Leben gefüllt wird.
Ansonsten gibt es genug Geschreibsel, auf das man lieber nicht antworten möchte, aber die wirklich interessanten und vor allem auch für alle lehrreichen Themen sollten weiter leben.

In diesem Sinne bis bald
Gruß Siggi


----------



## sprogoe (18. November 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ich habe jetzt zwar nichts Fertiges mit Fotos einzustellen,
gebe aber mal ein Rezept für eine äußerst köstliche Leckerei durch.

*                                    Forellencreme*

Benötigt wird:

1 geräucherte Forelle
300 g Frischkäse
1 kl. Zwiebel
flüssige Sahne
Salz, Peffer, etwas Dill

Zubereitung:
Forelle filitieren, Zwiebel grob schneiden und beides mit dem Frischkäse und dem Dill in eine Schüssel geben.
Mit dem Pürrierstab zerkleinern und dabei etwas Sahne zugeben, bis die Creme geschmeidig und streichfähig wird.
Mit Salz und Pfeffer abschmecken, auf Brötchen streichen und ab in den Hals damit.

Viel Spaß beim nachmachen
Gruß Siggi


----------



## aal60 (18. November 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Na dass ist ja auch mal was, für die Sylvesterparty, oder als 
Entré zum Gala-Menü.

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## Axel1902 (18. November 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Super Siggi
Das ist doch das ultimative Räucherthread
Erfahrungen positiv wie negativ aus zu tauschen 
Fehler sollen nur ein mal gemacht werden

Dein Rezept werde ich probieren bessere Hälfte drängt auf den gang zum Forellen... 
Bin in glücklicher Lage Hobby und Fam. Passen
Gruß Axel


----------



## sprogoe (18. November 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ich muß dazu sagen, das Rezept ist nicht auf meinem Mist gewachsen, hab´s irgendwo gelesen; ev. sogar im AB; aber vergessen wo.
Habe es aber mehrfach ausprobiert und für gut befunden.

Axel,
Du hast ja eine sehr verständnisvolle Frau, sie drängt Dich sogar in den F.......Puff.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## mig23 (18. November 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Tino schrieb:


> Wo sind all die anderen ,Siggi,Kaipi ,der Leopard,Mig23 und wie sie alle heissen.
> 
> Macht ihr nix mehr???


 #h Ich bin immer hier ! Ich schau fast täglich, ob sich in diesem Tröööt was tut ! 
Gemacht hab ich in letzter Zeit aus Zeitmangel leider nix !
Hab aber ´n paar Forellen die in der Kühlung auf´s Vergolden warten !
Außerdem drängt mich meine verfressene Verwandschaft, mal wieder Kanadischen Wildlachs (aus`m ALDI) zu räuchern !
Wenn, ich endlich dazu komme, poste ich euch hier mal ´n paar Bilder !


----------



## sprogoe (19. November 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Grüß Dich mig,
Kanadischen Wildlachs aus´m Aldi? Ist das nicht "Kanackenlachs"?
(hat mir mal ´nen Fischkenner im Großmarkt so erläutert)
Willst Du den im ganzen heißräuchern?
Zum Kalträuchern versuch doch mal tiefgekühltes Meerwasser-Lachsforellenfilet vom Kaufland, war das, was im Räuchervideo zu sehen war.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Tino (19. November 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Auf jeden Fall ist vor Weihnachten genug Zeit um zumindest Graved Lachs zu machen und den eine Nacht kalt zu räuchern.
Vielleicht noch ein paar Schweinefilets.


----------



## mig23 (19. November 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Servus Siggi !
Die Lachse aus dem ALDI sind zwischen 40 und 50 cm ohne Kopf !
Die räucher ich im Ganzen ! 
Da steht die ganze bucklige Verwandschaft spalier und reißt sie mir aus den Händen, sobald ich sie aus dem Ofen geholt hab !
Kaltgeräuchert hab ich noch garnicht ! Mus mir mal so ´nen Sparbrand basteln und es versuchen !


----------



## Tino (20. November 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo mig

Mach mal Graved Lachs,gut trocknen und dann eine Nacht ca. 10-12 h kalträuchern.

Schmeckt echt Hammer,so leicht angeräuchert.

Wenn ich den mach,muss ich zusehen ,dass Ich was abbekomme.


----------



## sprogoe (20. November 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Tino,
mach die doppelte Menge, dann kriegste auch was ab.#6

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Steff-Peff (20. November 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Tino schrieb:


> Hallo mig
> 
> Mach mal Graved Lachs,gut trocknen und dann eine Nacht ca. 10-12 h kalträuchern.
> 
> ...



Kann ich bestätigen, geht mir genau so. 
Die gezeigten Bilder zeigen allerdings den Lachs nach 18 h Rauch und ist schon etwas mehr wie "leicht angeräuchert" #6
Der Speck war nur zum Nachräuchern mit im Rauch.

Gruß
Steff-Peff


----------



## Tino (20. November 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ja danke steff

Ich sitz hier in Saudi und muss mir diesen ... wirklich fantastisch aussehenden Fisch angucken.

...ich kann den fast riechen,herrlich.

Ja ich werd genug machen müssen,Siggi. 
Die Verwandschaft trampelt schon wann ich nach Hause komme um den Lachs zu machen.

Ich meinte mit leicht angeräuchert ,im Gegensatz zum heissgeräucherten Fisch,Steff.


----------



## Steff-Peff (21. November 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hi Tino, 

freut mich, dass Dir der Fisch optisch zusagt. War das erste mal, dass ich zu Hause kalt geräuchert habe und es war (zum Glück) ne Punktlandung :vik: Sowohl Salzkonzentration, als auch Rauch und Konsistenz entsprechen meinen Vorstellungen.
Aber, wie gesagt, Anfängerglück.

Viel Spaß bei den Saudis.

So long
Steff-Peff


----------



## xonnel (25. November 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ich hab da mal ein Frage ...

Vor circa 7 Wochen habe ich Bauchfleisch im Vakuum gepökelt, insofern nicht besonderes, habe ich die letzten Jahre immer im Oktober / November gemacht.

Aus irgendeinem Grund habe ich aber das Fleisch im Kühlschrank vergessen und erst heute wiederentdeckt .... d.h. das Fleisch hat nicht wie sonst 9-10 Tage, sondern fast 7 Wochen gelegen.

Ich hab das Fleisch heute entnommen, sieht normal aus und riecht auch ganz normal. 

Da mir sowas noch nie passiert ist, bin ch mir allerdings etwas unsicher, ob durch die überlange Pökelzeit irgendetwas verderben oder "umkippen" kann ?


----------



## Axel1902 (25. November 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Wie groß ist den Dein Kühlschrank?
Brauchst dafür ein Navi?
Sorry  aber klingt schon komisch 
Ich zähle jeden Tag bis es ins Rauch darf heute ist es so weit http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/11/25/f5939930591bb4d94cd8951469d41f68.jpg


----------



## Tino (26. November 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Wenn es normal schmeckt und dir nichts anders vorkommt,kannst du es getrost genießen. Solltest du trotzdem unsicher sein,räuchere es zu Ende,bis du meinst es ist fertig,und probiere dann. 

Fällt dir dann was auf ,weg damit.


----------



## Paxcom (27. November 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ich möchte meinen Schinken mal nach dem räuchern ein paar Wochen an der Luft hängen lassen. Muss ich mir da Sorgen um Fliegen machen? Oder gehen die da nicht ran?

Danke


----------



## Tino (27. November 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Wenn's geht Fliegenfrei aufhängen.

Du möchtest ja nicht das irgendwelche Viecher auf deinem Essen rumlatschen.


----------



## sundangler (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

So ich war wieder fleißig. Verarbeitet wurden 4kg Schweinefiletköpfe. Das Kilo für 5,20€. Vom Geschmack her sind es meine besten!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Moin Marco, sieht mal wieder richtig lecker aus#6

Warum hast du die auf Lachsbrettchen eingeschweisst? 
Schöne Adventszeit |wavey:


----------



## mig23 (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

|motzer will uns doch nur zum Sabbern bringen ...


...mit Erfolg !#q 
 

#6


----------



## daci7 (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Sau geile Sachen hier!
Ich habe mich ja auch ein wenig inspirieren lassen ... 
Dazu muss ich sagen: Fische hab ich schon länger geräuchert, Fleisch allerdings noch nie. Nun hab ich mir einen neuen, kleinen Ofen zugelegt und wollte nicht darauf warten, dass ich den auf dem Grundstück vom Kumpel über Nacht laufen lassen kann... naja und bei mir im Innenhof will ich den nicht stehen lassen.
Ich nenn es mal "urban smoking" 
Hat wunderbar funktioniert auf dem Balkon #6
6-7 Tage pökeln auf dem Balkon, 3-4 Tage durchbrennen in der Vorratskammer und dann 3-4 Mal über Nacht kalt räuchern.
Sparbrand anschmeißen, wenn man ins Bett geht und feddich. Selbst auf dem Nachbarbalkon (gehört auch zu uns) hat man nicht viel gerochen, also geh ich davon aus, dass sich keiner gestört fühlt :vik: ... und bis sich die Männer-WG über uns von Fleisch und Rauchgeruch gestört fühlt muss auch einiges passieren glaub ich.
Das Resultat ist der Knaller! Zum erstn Mal gabs Bauch, Nacken und Lachs - gerade liegt noch ein Krustenbraten, Rücken und Filet im Salz. Das werden dann wohl meine Wehinachtsgeschenke an die Verwandtschaft.
Achja: Zum Salz (50g/kg Fleisch) gabs noch ne gute Priese Zucker und ich hab nach gefühl schwarzen Pfeffer, helle und dunkle Senfsaat sowie Wacholderbeeren grob zerstoßen und Lorbeerblätter zerdrückt dazu gegeben.
Ich glaub ich werd auch mal nen Chili-Schinken probieren und mit orientalischen Gewürzen experimentieren ... jetz hab ich wieder Hunger ...


----------



## Tino (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo Marco
Klasse sehen die Köpfe aus. Genau aufm Punkt.

Ich komm mal wieder zu nix,Eier wieder mal in Saudi Arabien rum.
Am 20. geht's nach Hause. Da brauch ich auch nichts pökeln denn im Januar muss ich wieder hier runter.

Scheixx Arbeit . . . Komm zu nix in Sachen Fleisch pökeln.

Auch deiner sieht richtig gut aus Daci. Macht weiter ,dann kann ich mir wenigstens was angucken und mir vorstellen wenn ich was gemacht hätte. :q


----------



## captn-ahab (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ans Räuchern habe ich mich auch mangels Ausrüstung noch nicht rangewagt, bisher nur pökeln und im Ofen zubereiten, sowas wie Pastrami und Roast Beef.

Aber an Alle hier ganz gorßes Lob, ist sehr interesant mitzulesen.


----------



## sundangler (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Testudo schrieb:


> Moin Marco, sieht mal wieder richtig lecker aus#6
> 
> Warum hast du die auf Lachsbrettchen eingeschweisst?
> Schöne Adventszeit |wavey:



Nur wegen der Optik! Verschenkt sich halt besser.


----------



## Klaus-a. (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo Räuchergemeinde,  also es hier immer noch ein toller Theard.
Hab da mal ne frage.Hat jemand ein Rezept zum einlegen für Karpfen zum Kalträuchern?
Wäre sehr dankbar dafür.
Gruß


----------



## Tino (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Du machst die gleiche Lauge wie beim heissräuchern,eventuell mit Pökelsalz.

Mindestens 12 h pökeln lassen und dann gut abwaschen und trocknen.

Sparbrand in den Ofen und feuer frei.

Mach mal erst ein oder zwei Durchgänge von 12 h und probier erst.
Nicht das er zu rauchig wird.

Kannst ihn aber auch beizen wie Graved Lachs und danach kalträuchern.

Viel Glück und vergiss die Bilder nicht !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keu (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo,
danke für die tollen Tipps. Ich habe im Räucherofen schon oft geräuchert und möchte Weihnachten mal Lachs mit einer Kräuter- und Pfefferkruste räuchern. Wie mache ich das am Besten? Ich möchte ja nicht, daß die Kruste sofort runterfällt. Den Lachsstreifen (ca. 1,5 kg) werde ich in mehrere ca. 250 gr. STücke teilen, sie werden an Spießen aufgehängt im Räucherofen. Eine Seite des Lachses hat natürlich noch die Haut.
Ich hoffe auf schnelle Tipps, wegen der notwendigen EInkäufe.
Danke und bis bald
Keu


----------



## Steff-Peff (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo Keu,
Du solltest die Stücke liegend räuchern. 
Nach dem Beizen und Spülen trocken tupfen und dann z.B. (zerstossene) Pfefferkörner darauf verteilen und andrücken. 
Mein letzter Lachs wurde gestern fertig und da habe ich einen Teil des Filets mit buntem Pfeffer veredelt. Hat super geklappt, aber eben liegend geräuchert.
Gruß
Steff-Peff


----------



## Steff-Peff (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

... hier noch ein Bild vom Pfefferlachs.
Ist gestern nach dem Räuchern vacuumiert eingefroren worden.

Gruß
Steff-Peff


----------



## yukonjack (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

den kann man doch nicht einfrieren, der wird sofort weggeputzt


----------



## Keu (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Cool vielen Dank und sieht echt lecker aus. Habe noch nie liegend geräuchert.  Habe nur eine Abtropfschale. Da sollte man den Lacks wohl nicht drauflegen zumal ich gleichzeitig noch 3 Makrelen räucher. Sollte ich die Stücke auf einen kleinen Grillrost legen? GRUSS und vielen Dank schonmal

Keu


----------



## Steff-Peff (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



yukonjack schrieb:


> den kann man doch nicht einfrieren, der wird sofort weggeputzt




Hängt von der Menge ab :q


----------



## Steff-Peff (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Keu schrieb:


> Cool vielen Dank und sieht echt lecker aus. Habe noch nie liegend geräuchert.  Habe nur eine Abtropfschale. Da sollte man den Lacks wohl nicht drauflegen zumal ich gleichzeitig noch 3 Makrelen räucher. Sollte ich die Stücke auf einen kleinen Grillrost legen? GRUSS und vielen Dank schonmal
> 
> Keu



Hallo Keu, 
evtl. reden wir aneinander vorbei |bigeyes Willst Du kalt, oder heiß räuchern ? Makrele würde ich heiß räuchern, Lachs aber kalt.

Aber, wie auch immer, wenn du ihn mit Pfefferkörnern, oder etwas anderem überziehen willst, lege ihn auf einen Rost.

Gutes Gelingen #6

Gruß
S-P


----------



## Keu (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo und Danke nochmals,
ne ich hatte vor die Makrelen und den Lachs heiß zu räuchern.
2-3 Makrelen kann ich links reinhängen und rechts die Lachsstreifen auf einen Rost legen. Das dürfte ja funktionieren, ich werde es mal versuchen.
vielen Dank bis bald
Keu


----------



## Steff-Peff (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hi Keu,

dann viel Spaß beim Testen. Photo nicht vergessen!

Der von mir gezeigte "Pfefferlachs" war kalt geräuchert, will bei Gelegenheit heiss aber auch geräucherte Pfeffermakrele machen.

So long, schönen 4. Advent
Steff-Peff


----------



## Keu (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo Steff-Peff,
vielen Dank. Was spricht denn dagegen, Lachs heiß zu räuchern? Ich habe bisher noch nie kalt geräuchert, sondern immer nur heiß und zwar (Makrele, Forelle, Lachsforelle, Dorade, Scholle). Ich dachte Lachs verhält sich ähnlich wie Lachsforelle, denn Lachsforelle läßt sich ja toll heiß räuchern. 
Viele Grüße und ebenso einen schönen vierten Advent
Keu


----------



## Steff-Peff (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Keu schrieb:


> Was spricht denn dagegen, Lachs heiß zu räuchern?



*Nichts* #6, aber Lachs wird traditionell oft kalt geräuchert, oder sogar auch nur gebeizt (gravad lax). Ich selbst räuchere gravad lax. Vorteil ist, dass der Fisch sehr saftig bleibt und einen "zarteren" Geschmack hat (meiner Meinung nach).

Heiß geräucherter Lachs ist oft unter dem Namen Stremellachs bekannt. Siehe auch http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stremellachs

Da muss jeder seinen persönlichen Favoriten finden.

So long und schönen 4. Advent
Steff-Peff


----------



## Keu (23. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo Jeff-Peff,
ich habe nochmal eine Frage zum Kalträuchern, denn dies hab ich noch nie gemacht und  würde es gern mal bei dem Lachs den ich morgen frisch hole, versuchen. ich verstehe nur nicht ganz, wie man den Rauch bekommt. In meinem Ofen habe ich einen extra Räucherraum (unten kommt dann eine SChale mit Räuchermehl) drauf. Darunter offen, ist der Feuerraum, der Qualm des Feuers wird also seitlich umgeleitet und gelangt nicht in den Räucherraum. Wenn ich jetzt z.B. in den Feuerraum eine Feuerpastenschale (kennt man vom Warmhalten von Gerichten) stelle, fängen dann die Buchenholzspäne an zu rauchen? Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, daß diese Temperatur ausreicht, damit Rauch entstehe. Naja, vielleicht kannst DU mir das mal erklären und  kann man den Räucherofen beim Kalträuchern auch z.B. im Keller stehen lassen und so ein kleines Feuer darunter brennen lassen? OHje, viele Fragen aber ich hoffe, DU kannst mir nochmal helfen. Vielen lieben Dank und Dir und Deiner Familie wünsche ich ein frohes WEihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch ins Neue Jahr
Gruß
Markus Keuser = Keu


----------



## Steff-Peff (23. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo Markus,
kalt zu Räuchern ist kein Hexenwerk, aber etwas Vorbereitung und Equipment bedarf es schon. 
So wie Du deinen Ofen beschreibst, ist es ein geschlossenes System, bei dem der Fisch nicht mit dem Rauch der Hitzequelle in Kontakt kommt. Dann müsste der kalte Rauch im oberen Teil erzeugt werden, wo Du sonst die Späne verglimmen läßt. 
Eins ist aber wichtig: beim kalten Rauch gibt es keine Flamme und damit keine Wärmeentwicklung wie beim Heißräuchern !

Ich verglimme das Buchenmehl in einem sogenannten Sparbrand. Dieser ermöglicht das kontrollierte Verglimmen des Sägemehls und eine gleichmäßige Rauchentwicklung. Die Menge des Rauches entspricht etwa der einer dicken Zigarre, also nicht so extrem, aber über viele Stunden. Man will das Räuchergut ja "aromatisieren".

Schick mir ne PN mit deiner E-Mail, dann kann ich Dir gerne weitere Infos schicken, oder können auch mal telefonieren.

So long
Steff-Peff


----------



## ostseethaler (23. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Mach die Schale voll mit Räuchermehl, stell sie dahin, von wo aus der Rauch in den Garraum ziehen kann. Hol dir diese Ökokohlenanzüner von Favorit, zünd eines an und leg das auf die Schale ins Mehl. Sorg für etwas ( wirklich nur etwas!!!) Zug im Ofen, öffne oben deinen Rauchabzug ein klein wenig ..... und schon glüht die Schale in einem durch und erzeugt den gewünschten Kaltrauch.

Wie lange das dauert, weiß ich nicht, dass mußt du aus testen. Noch besser bau die nen Sparbrand, wie hier schonmal beschrieben, das ist die optimale Kaltrauchvorrichtung!! Hier sind auch irgendwo einige bebilderte Berichte von dem Teil. Musst du mal suchen.
Meiner brennt, von beiden Seiten entzündet, 12h. Wenn ich nur eine Seite anzünde, dann sinds 26h leichter Rauch. Ideal für Schinken etc.

Meinen Lachs mach ich eine Nacht, 12h , also den Sparbrand von beiden Seiten gezündet. Ist optimal.

Gruß vom Ostseethaler


----------



## aal60 (23. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ich verwende einen Sparbrand, ein U von 8 x8 cm Lauflänge ca. 120cm. aus gelochtem Stahlblech, innen ausgelegt mit feinmaschigen VA.Sieb.
Brenndauer >24 Std.  Räuchermehl einfüllen, Wachholderbeeren, Wachholderzweige, an der schrägen Seite
mit Lötlampe anzünden.
Drehschieber Tür geöffnet, Rauchabzug leicht geöffnet.
Das Mehl glimmt wie an einer Zündschnur ohne offene Flamme ab.

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## aal60 (23. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Der ganzen Räuchergemeinde, ein frohes besinnliches Fest und schöne Stunden im Kreise der Familie.
Einen Guten Rutsch ins Neue Jahr und Erfolg beim Fischfang und der nachfolgenden Veredelung.

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## Keu (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

#hHallo zusammen, vielen Dank für die wertvollen Hilfen. Aber ich habe noch die ein oder andere kurze Frage. Einen guten Sparbrand habe ich nun gekauft und ihn vorab mal ein paar Stunden getestet. Nun zu meinen Fragen. Da es ja Winter ist, ist es vermutlich draußen zu kalt zum kalträuchern oder? Momentan sind draußen ca. 6 Grad. Ich habe einen normalen Räucherofen mit einer Räucherkammer und einem Dunstabzug seitlich (wird ja beim Kalträuchern nicht benötigt). Ich könnte den Ofen noch in den HEizungskeller stellen, dann wird aber das Haus ein wenig mitgeräuchert, oder in die Garage, dort ist Platz nur nicht für Autos und so. Garage ca. 6 wie draußen. Heizungskeller ca. 10-12 Grad. Wo sollte ich den Ofen plazieren, Beim Testen im Heizungskeller hatte der ofen nach ca. 2 Stunden eine Innentemperatur von ca. 20 grad. Könnte ich also auch auf der Terasse räuchern, windgeschützt und direkt am Haus?
Wie lange sollte ich einen Lachsstreifen kalträuchern? Recht eine komplette Nacht. ca. 12 h. Gruß
Markus Keuser aus Duisburg


----------



## Axel1902 (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo Keu
Kalt räuchern macht man ja hauptsächlich in der kalten Jahreszeit. Wichtig ist das die Temperatur im Ofen nicht unter 0 grad fällt also bei den Temperaturen zur Zeit Geschütze Stelle draussen und los legen.


----------



## AltrheinFischer (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Das kommt darauf an wie groß dein Lachsstreifen ist. Ich habe meine ~1 kg Lachsfilets 2 x 8 h mit einer Pause von 12 h geräuchert.

Wie groß ist denn dein Ofen? 8 °C Temperaturerhöhung in 2 h finde ich mit einem Sparbrand schon mächtig. Mein Sparbrand macht keine wesentliche Temperaturerhöhung. Hast Du da noch andere Wärmequellen drin? Habe meinen Lachs bei um die 5 °C geräuchert. Hat super geklappt. 20 °C finde ich zu warm für Fisch. Die Temperatur darf auf keinen Fall über 25 °C steigen, da dort das Eiweiß anfängt zu gerinnen.


----------



## aal60 (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Wichtig ist nur, dass im Ofen nicht unter 0"C herrscht.

Wenn zu kalt, Kleine Wärmequelle mit reinstellen, z.B. 60W Glühbirne.

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## Keu (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Vielen Dank
der Ofen heizt sich nicht so stark auf. Im Heizungskeller war schon fast 17 Grad ca. Muss denn in 2 Etappen geràuchert werden ? Oder reichen 12 h am Stück?
Gruss
Markus


----------



## aal60 (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ich räucher sogar 2x24Std. hintereinander. Pause ist eigentlivh nict aber auch nicht erforderlich, schadet aber auch nicht.

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## caali (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

...einem Dunstabzug seitlich (wird ja beim Kalträuchern nicht benötigt)

Wie ist das zu verstehen? Ein Abzug des kalten Rauches ist sehr wichtig. Zuluft so viel, daß der Sparbrand glimmt und oben offen. Der Rauch darf nicht im Ofen stehen bleiben.
Für die Wärmeregulierung nutze ich auch 2 x 60W Glühbirnen am Thermostatschalter.
Temperaturen nicht unter 0 °C und nicht über 20 °C
Rauchgänge: eingestellt auf 12h Rauch - 12h Pause und das so oft, bis man das Gefühl hat, jetzt is genug... 
z.Bsp.: 1kg Schwein 5-6 x 12/12
Bei Fisch reichen evtl. 2 x 12/12 - nachsehen ob Farbe und Konsistens in Ordnung sind.

Viel Spass


----------



## caali (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*


----------



## Keu (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hey zusammen, wollte nur kurz berichten. Alles funzzt wunderbar. Werde den Lachs heute 10 St. räuchern und morgen 6 Stunden und über Nacht ruhen lassen (im Kühlschrank? oder Keller? oder im Räucherofen draußen?). Werden ihn dann morgen mittag verspeisen. Vielen Dank nochmal für die wertvollen Tipps. 
PS: Es ist ein Räucherofen aus dem Angelladen (unten Feuerstelle, Rauch des Feuers kommt nicht in den Garraum sondern wird außen herum abgeleitet). Der Sparbrand steht natürlich jetzt im Garraum, Die Schiebetür steht unten ca. 1cm. offen und oben die Entlüftungsklappe steht ebenfalls ein wenig offen). Den Lachs habe ich vorher in einer Salzlake nach Anleitung (7Proz) über Nacht gepökelt. 
Wünsche allen viel Glück im Neuen Jahr.
Thx nochmal


----------



## Paxcom (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ich habe mal wieder ein wenig Schinken gerächert. Das erste mal in der kalten Jahreszeit. Nun musste ich aber fest stellen, dass ich eine ungewöhnlich hohe Feuchtigkeit im Räucherofen hatte. Ich habe schwarze Tropfen an der Decke des Ofens gehabt, welche auch auf den Schinken herab getropt sind. Ich habe die Entlüftung bei meinem Petz-Ofen offen gehabt.

Kann mir einer sagen ob und was ich falsch gemacht habe?

Sollte man den Ofen ab und an reinigen? Wenn ja wie?

Vielen lieben Dank


----------



## aal60 (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Du hast den Taupunkt erreicht. Kondensierte Wassertropfen an der Dachinnenseite.  
Isolierter Ofen oder wärmere Jahreszeit.

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## Paxcom (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Danke.


----------



## Jean (24. März 2015)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Mal ein Versuch mit Hickory und Erle gemacht, Makrele,Bafo,Königslachs. Wird nicht so dunkel wie Buche, schmeckt aber Klasse!


----------



## eiswerner (24. März 2015)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo,
ich nehme immer Erle gibt immer eine Tolle Farbe und Schmecken super.

Zu Vorposter,
Im Winter solltest du mal zuerst den Räucherofen richtig warmmachen und dann abkühlen lassen zum Kalträuchern.
Gruß Werner


----------



## Aalzheimer (2. April 2015)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

So. Heute nochmal ein paar Schläuche vergoldet. Samstag nochmal zwei Sonne rutschen dann ist der Restbestand aus dem letzten Herbst weg. Der erste neue ist schon da. Es kann wieder  von neuen beginnen.


----------



## aal60 (2. April 2015)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Sehen gut aus deine Schlangen, schöne Farbe.  
Aber die Spieße tun den Aalen doch weh. Nehm doch besser Kehlhaken.

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## Aalzheimer (2. April 2015)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ich glaube nicht das die das noch stört.


----------



## Kauli11 (2. April 2015)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Bei den guten Bildern könnte ich vorbeikommen und mir ein paar abholen.#h


----------



## a-small (5. April 2015)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Moin Moin, ich möchte das erstemal eine Forellen kalträuchern.
Heiß geräuchert habe ich schon oft und erfolgreich, Equipment ist vorhanden. Den Rauch erzeuge ich mit einem selbstgebauten Kaltrauchgenerator. Die Forelle ist tiefgefroren, nun habe ich gelesen, das man tiefgefrorene Forellen nicht trocken (Salz u. Zucker) beizen sollte, sondern in einer Lane...
Kann mir da jemand einen oder mehrere Tops geben ? Wollte das Verhältnis Salz:Zucker sonst mit 60:40 angehen ... Ca 20 etc, und dann waschen , trocknen etc etc
Dann Rauch , Temperatur nicht über 25 Grad... Mit oder ohne Pause? Mein Generator kommt auf gute 9 std mit einer Füllung Buchenspäne

Würde mich über tips freuen


----------



## wolfgang f. (26. April 2015)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo Profis,
ich hoffe  nichts übersehen zu haben, was hier schon wo steht?!
Nachdem ich gestern mal wieder wunderbare Forellen aus dem Heißräucherofen hatte, kam heute mein eigenes übliches Gemecker:
Die Kiste, Roste u. Zubehör zu putzen nervt mich jedesmal...
Hat einer von Euch DEN Tip, wie das Geschmier ohne allzuviel Chemie wegzukriegen ist? Zitrone o.ä. reicht ja offensichtlich nicht. Stahlwolle macht auf Dauer sicher die Oberflächen kaputt (auch wenn mein Ofen einigermaßen hochwertig ist- oder grad deswegen-als guten Schwaben reut es mich so ein feines Teil schlecht zu behandeln..), Spülmaschine dito außerdem kommt dann noch der Mecker meiner Frau dazu, weil die Masch. so tagelang geräuchert riecht.
|kopfkratAlso was tun? Die Produkte sind einfach zu lecker um drauf zu verzichten, das Wissen, dass ich danach die Geräte putzen muß, verringert meinen Genuß.
Vielen Dank schon mal für Eure Hilfe im voraus!!!


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (26. April 2015)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Die Kiste wird nicht geputzt, richtig gut wird es eh erst wenn eine gewisse Schicht Patina die Bleche bedeckt (oder redest du von nem "Tischräucherofen"?). Den Rest kannst du mit (Wasch)Soda oder Natron reinigen (Lauge aus ca. 50g/l anrühren). 
Über Nacht einlegen dann sollte alles wieder blank sein. 

Oder eben irgendeinen stark alkalischen Reiniger, da gibt es ja genug Auswahl (Grillreiniger, Backofenspray usw.)


----------



## wolfgang f. (26. April 2015)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Die Kiste wird nicht geputzt, richtig gut wird es eh erst wenn eine gewisse Schicht Patina die Bleche bedeckt (oder redest du von nem "Tischräucherofen"?). Den Rest kannst du mit (Wasch)Soda oder Natron reinigen (Lauge aus ca. 50g/l anrühren).
> Über Nacht einlegen dann sollte alles wieder blank sein.
> Oder eben irgendeinen stark alkalischen Reiniger, da gibt es ja genug Auswahl (Grillreiniger, Backofenspray usw.)


Bei Heißräuchern dachte ich das sei praktisch immer ein Tischräucherofen#t
Danke aber für den Tip mit dem Soda bzw dem Natron! Werde ich def. mal probieren! Grillreiniger, Backofenspray etc finde ich von der Chemie her zu heftig, wenn danach wieder Essen mit den gereinigten Material in Kontakt kommt- das ätzt ja sogar bei der Anwendung die Atemwege.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (26. April 2015)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Heißräuchern hat nix mit Tischräucherofen zu tun sondern mit der Temperatur.

Grob unterteilt sind die Temperaturen


beim Heißräuchern >50°C und <80°
beim Warmräuchern >25°C und <50°
beim Katräuchern <25° und >10°


----------



## Ossipeter (26. April 2015)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Backpulver oder Zwiebel für den Rost.


----------



## wolfgang f. (26. April 2015)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Danke! Auch das wird ausprobiert!
Backpulver feucht auftragen und einwirken lassen?


----------



## caali (27. April 2015)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Genau, Paste aus Backpulver - einreiben, einwirken lassen und abwaschen soll Wunder bewirken - bei mir bleibt die Patina weitestgehend drauf 
gruß


----------



## wolfgang f. (28. April 2015)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Bei mir natürlich auch-aber nur auf der Innenseite meiner Wunderkiste und innen am Deckel 
Aber ich hab´s aussen an den Rändern etc. gern blank (macht ja auch nen besseren Eindruck auf die Gäste, die  mit Appetit essen sollen)  und vor allem die Roste und das Abtropfblech mag ich auch glatt statt klebrig!
Danke nochmal für Eure Tipps -> ich werde jetzt einfach mal ausprobieren was am besten funzt!#6

Schaizz Maschine: ich kann blank schreiben wie ich will... dann eben spiegelblank :q
  ist ja interessant: hab grad bemerkt, dass Soda, Natron und Backpulver von der Chemie her die nächsten Verwandten sind...


----------



## der-tiefflieger (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Heute war es wieder soweit. Hering, Dorsch und Lachs haben den Weg in die Tonne gefunden [emoji1]
	

		
			
		

		
	






Mhhh richtig lecker


----------



## mig23 (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Mmmmh welch goldiger Anblick !!!


----------



## orgel (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ich habe heute auch mal wieder ein paar Forellen geräuchert...


----------



## Zoutev (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Schönes Ergebnis! Werde mir auch bald mal Forellen holen und räuchern. Aber erstmal müssen ein paar Heringe in den Rauch!


----------



## hirschkaefer (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Guten Morgen liebe Räucherprofis. Werde Wochenende mal Forellen heiß räuchern. Das habe ich auch schon ein paar mal getan mit sehr gutem Erfolg. Eingelegt in Salzlake allerdings ohne Käuter.
Meine Frage: Wer kann mir Tipps für diverse Kräuterbeigaben v. a. mit Mengenangaben geben? Ich setze 5 Liter Salzlake an.
Danke schon mal!


----------



## sprogoe (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo Hirschkaefer,
ich koche in 1 L Wasser 1 Eßl. Wildgewürz (gemahlen), 1 Eßl. geschroteten schwarzen Pfeffer und 1 Eßl. zerdrückte Wacholderbeeren auf. Diese Menge ist für 10 L Lake gerechnet.
Salz nehme ich pro Liter Lake 65 g, aber nur das ganz einfache Tafelsalz, kein Jodsalz.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## hirschkaefer (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Danke Siggi. Damit kann ich doch schon mal was anfangen. #6 Bisher hab ich auch immer ganz normales Tafelsalz genommen. Nur mit der Gewürzmenge war ich mir unsicher.


----------



## aal60 (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

1 Teelöffel bunten Pfeffer, etwas roten Pfeffer 1 Lorrbeerblatt,
1/2 Teelöffel Chiliflocken,  5-7 Pimentkörner und etwas Paprika.

Das sollte für 10l reichen. Normales Tafelsalz 675g in 10 Liter
kalt einrühren. ca 1,5l abnehmen und dann die Gewürze darin aufkochen mit Deckel. abkühlen lassen und dann zur Restlake zugeben. Forellen in der Lake auftauen lassen, ca. 12- 14 Std.
 ....

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## hirschkaefer (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



aal60 schrieb:


> Forellen in der Lake auftauen lassen, ca. 12- 14 Std.



Danke. Das mit dem Auftauen in der Lake ist ja auch ne Glaubensfrage oder macht das wirklich keinen Unterschied zu schon vorher aufgetauten?


----------



## aal60 (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Da bleibt die Lake und der Fisch kühl. Fich antauen, zu Vereinzeln und ab in die Lake. Keimbildung ist auch reduzierter. Rechne pro Kg Fisch mindestens 1,5 L Lake. 

Hatte noch kleine Handvoll zerstoßene Wachholderbeeren vergessen. 

Ich mache es immer so. Und bei einigen Hundert Forellen im Jahr, hat sich noch keiner beschwert.


----------



## Lajos1 (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo hirschkaefer,

ich nehme immer 6 %ige Salzlake. Dazu rühre ich 500 Gramm Salz in 5 Liter Wasser ein. Dann kommen in einen Topf 3 Liter Wasser. Das Wasser wird zum Kochen gebracht dabei werden die Gewürze dazugegeben; Pfeffer ganz und geschrotet, Wacholderbeeren, 
Senfkörner, Basilikum, Thymian, Bohnenkraut, Oregano, Rosmarin, Majoran, Fenchel (die letzten Sieben sind auch in einer Kräutermischung "Herbes des Provence" enthalten, wenn Du diese bekommst ersparst Du Dir die Einzelkäufe) des weiteren Nelken, Lorbeerblätter und ein paar Chillischoten. das Ganze zehn Minuten kochen und danach auf der nun ausgeschalteten Herdplatte (Elekrtroherd) noch etwa eine halbe Stunde ziehen lassen. Dann diesen Gewürzsud unter die Salzlake rühren (dann hat man auch in etwa die 6%; acht Liter bei 500 Gramm Salz, bei weniger entsprechend reduzieren). Darin lasse ich die Forellen 14 Stunden liegen, danach herausnehmen, kurz abwaschen und zum Trocknen aufhängen und nach 3-4 Stunden in den Räucherofen.
Ich persönlich habe die Feststellung gemacht, dass für den Geschmack der Fische hauptsächlch diese Vorbehandlung massgebend ist. Das Räuchermittel (Art des Holzes etc.) spielt meiner Meinung nach allenfalls zu 25% eine Rolle.

Petri Heil und guten Appetit

Lajos


----------



## sprogoe (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

ich mische in meine Lake keinen Lorbeer, das hatte ich mal probiert; auf 25 L 3 oder 4 Blätter und habe einen für mich komischen Beigeschmack bei den Räucherforellen rausgeschmeckt.
Mir reicht´s wenn meine Frau beim Kochen Lorbeer verwendet, ich kann mir dann den Spruch nicht verkneifen: "hast Du schon wieder Stinkelorbeer im Essen"?
Wollte nur sagen, mein Geschmack ist das nicht, aber jeder soll ja das verwenden, was er mag und nur durch einige verschiedene Versuche kann man das für sich Richtige herausfinden.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Lajos1 (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo Siggi,

da hast Du schon recht. Erstens sind die Geschmäcker verschieden und zweitens habe ich auch etliche Versuche gemacht bevor ich die für mich angenehmste Mischung gefunden habe.
Mein Tipp an hirschkaefer ist ja auch nur als Anregung zu verstehen, da kann er ja mal das Eine oder Andere  hinzufügen oder weglassen; eben ausprobieren was ihm am besten taugt.

Petrri Heil

Lajos


----------



## sprogoe (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo Lajos,
das meine ich ja auch damit, man kann seine Mischung beschreiben und das als Anregung geben. Ausprobieren kann jeder selber. Manche geben ja auch Zwiebeln und / oder Knoblauch rein.
Ich finde aber eine selbstgemischte Würzlake allemale besser, als fertig gekaufte, die zumeist auch noch überteuert sein.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## hirschkaefer (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Guten morgen liebe Leute und danke für die Anregungen. Also Zwiebel und Knoblauch werde ich mal weglassen. Thymian, Bohnenkraut, Oregano, Rosmarin und Loorber wachsen Unmengen in meinem Garten. Wacholderbeeren ebenso. Da hab ich vom letzten Jahr noch genug. Chili ist auch da. Pfeffer hab ich. Ich nehme mal sicherheitshalber ein halbes Lorbeerblatt. Damit werde ich starten. #6


----------



## aal60 (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Dann berichte mal... .
Gruß
Uwe


----------



## Wittson (29. August 2015)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Guten Tag,

Da ich nun seid 1 Woche meinen Ofen habe den ich von lieben Boardie Sprogoe bekommen habe musste ich den Ofen heute das erste mal anfeuern.

Wie gesagt keine erfahrung 1 mal zugeschaut.
Räucherlake selber gemacht mit diversen gewürzen....

Ich grossen und ganzen SEHR zufrieden, das nächste mal ein bisschen weniger Salz und alles ist gut









Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## sprogoe (29. August 2015)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Fabian #6,
sehen doch toll aus, Deine ersten, selbst erzeugten Räucherforellen.
Viel Spaß und Erfolg weiterhin.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Dieter Schareina (1. September 2015)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hey Wittson.
Cooler Ofen.Wo ist der zu kaufen?Hätte auch Interesse.
Gruß Diddi


----------



## mig23 (1. September 2015)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Dieter Schareina schrieb:


> Cooler Ofen.Wo ist der zu kaufen?Hätte auch Interesse


Die Antwort auf deine Frage steht doch schon da !


> von lieben Boardie Sprogoe


----------



## txx50002 (10. September 2015)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo zusammen,

 hier mal ein paar Bilder von mir. Geräuchert im Smoki Räucherofen mit 4,2 KW Gasbrenner.

 Grüße 
 Txx50002


----------



## Wittson (10. September 2015)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Man sehen die lecker aus!!! Zum glück werf ich am samstag meinen ofen auch wieder an )


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Wittson (13. September 2015)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ich hoffe da kann ich mithalten  





Gewürze waren diesmal leider zu lasch für meinen Geschmack, garnicht so leicht so die perfekte Mitte zu finden.

Hat aber wie immer spass gemacht.

Als nächstes folgt ein kleiner Schinken.

Habe mir gedacht so 3kg Oberschale, schön pökeln und dann ca. 20 Tage eingeschweisst im Kühlschrank lassen, dann ca 4x bei 12 std im rauch, und nach jedem gang 12 std pause.

Lg und schönen verbleibenden Sonntag Abend noch.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tino (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo
Gestern habe ich nach 4 Jahren mal wieder was gepökelt.

Schinkenspeck vom Duke of Berkshire Schwein.




Diesmal sehr klassisch.

Nur Pfeffer und Wacholderbeeren zum würzen genommen.


----------



## mig23 (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Bei so einem Fleisch braucht´s auch nicht viel !
Da bin ich auf das Bild vom Anschnitt gespannt !!!


----------



## Tino (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

3 Wochen lass ich ihn im Beutel vor sich hin pökeln.

Dat dauert noch, mig.


----------



## mig23 (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Eilt ja auch nicht !


----------



## Tino (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Eben...

Aber ich hab noch was schnelles heute angefangen.

Am Samstag gibt's marinierte Schweinenacken aus dem Buchenrauch,heissgeräuchert.

Beide Nacken hab ich mit meiner neuen Marinierspritze bearbeitet.

Als Marinade dienten 2 Gewürzmischungen aus dem "Brutto" 

Einmal Für Schweinebraten und die andere für Nackensteaks.
50 gr. Für 99 Cent (reicht für nen Nacken von ca. 3 kg.)
Die Gewürzmischungen kurz aufkochen,abkühlen lassen und durch ein Sieb gießen. (Nadel verstopft sonst)

Ich lasse sie bis Samstag vormittag In der Tüte mit dem Rest der Marinade,dann abspülen und 3-4 h trocknen.

Dann bei 90 Grad ca. 6 h auf 80 Grad Kerntemperatur räuchern.

Anhang anzeigen 238756


----------



## Tino (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*




Ich hatte das IPad  verkehrt herum beim fotografieren. Entschuldigt.


----------



## mathei (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Sieht gut aus Tino. Hoffe Du schaffst es diesmal auch zum räuchern und verschwindestnicht wieder in Afrika


----------



## Tino (8. Oktober 2015)

mathei schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus Tino. Hoffe Du schaffst es diesmal auch zum räuchern und verschwindestnicht wieder in Afrika



Afrika ist erst im Januar ne Baustelle.
Da hab ich noch genügend Zeit


----------



## Tino (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo
Heute ist es nun soweit,dass beide Nacken in den Ofen dürften.

Um die Garzeit zu verkürzen ,habe ich beide Nacken der Länge nach halbiert und in Netze gesteckt.

Hier hängen alle vier im Ofen nach 2,5 h bei 100 Grad


----------



## Tino (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Das sind 2 zum anschneiden,nach 4 h im Ofen.

Die anderen beiden, waren zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch in Alufolie im Ofen,zum warmhalten.


----------



## Zoutev (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Wow gute Arbeit! Die sehen echt herrlich aus! Genau das richtige bei den kalten Temperaturen hier bei uns


----------



## holly08 (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

so, am 5.10. eingetütet, heute gehts los.


----------



## holly08 (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

dat mit de bilder muss ich noch üben grrrrrr.


----------



## holly08 (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

sooooo?


----------



## holly08 (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

falsche reihenfolge, aberb jetzt weiss ich wie!


----------



## Zoutev (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Allein wenn ich auf die Bilder schaue, rieche ich den Rauch, herrlich!


----------



## Tino (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Herrlich deine Bilder

Mein Fleisch musste entsorgt werden. 
Ist umgekippt und roch nicht gesund. 

Muss schon nen Stich gehabt haben als ich es eingetütet habe. 
Hatte aber da nichts gerochen da ich übelsten Schnupfen hatte. 

Also aufpassen


----------



## mig23 (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



> Mein Fleisch musste entsorgt werden.


|bigeyes Das Duke of Berkshire ?


----------



## Tino (1. November 2015)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Jo leider 
Bestimmt lag es auch daran, dass es runter gesetzt war, also kurz vor Ablauf.
Da hab ich falsch sparen wollen.


Mal schauen wann ich Zeit habe, dann kommt Duke  2.0


----------



## Franky (1. November 2015)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Sowas ist immer saumaßig ärgerlich! Aber einen versauten Magen mit allem drum und dran nicht wert......


----------



## Tino (1. November 2015)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Das auf jeden Fall Franky


----------



## holly08 (16. November 2015)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Also ich würde im Zweifelsfall auch auf jedenfall entsorgen.:c
Wollte euch natürlich meine Ergebnisse nicht vorenthalten, achtung, festhalten und Beisholz zwischen die Zähne:q
Salami ist eine Bauernsalami mit Chantre`


----------



## Aalzheimer (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Gestern mal dem Wetter getrotzt und ein paar verschiedene Flossenträger im Rauch vergoldet.


----------



## daci7 (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Sieht geil aus - da kriegste direkt Schmacht ... #6


----------



## Kauli11 (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Gestern mal dem Wetter getrotzt und ein paar verschiedene Flossenträger im Rauch vergoldet.



Hast wieder vergessen anzurufen. #d

Ich wäre sofort zum probieren vorbeigekommen. :m

|wavey:


----------



## Fxndlxng (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Moin,

was halten die Räucherprofis unter Euch von diesem Ofen: 
http://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-...aeucherschrank,-smoker-xxl/392310557-87-19714 

Ich suche schon lange nach einem Ofen mit dem ich Heiss- und Kalträuchern kann. Er sollte aus Edelstahl sein, da er ganzjährig draußen stehen wird und ich nicht alle 2 Jahre in einen neuen investieren möchte, er muss groß genug sein um auch große Lachsfilets aufnehmen zu können (kalträuchern). 

Über eine Einschätzung erfahrener "Raucher" würde ich mich freuen!

Grüße!


----------



## aal60 (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo Findling, die Verarbeitung des Ofens sieht sauber aus, Bei 1,5mm starken VA kommt schon einiges an Materialpreis zusammen.

Ich habe 3 Anmerkungen:
- Keine isolierten Wände, 0 hoher Energiebedarf um bei kalten Temperaturen und Wind Heiß-Räuchern.

- Kein Drehschieber im Abzug

- Keine Auflagen um Stangen in den Ofen einzubringen. Lassen sich nach Räuchergang für Forellen, hängend, besser reinigen, als die Lochbleche.

Gruß
Uwe
hängende Forellen


----------



## Fxndlxng (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo und Danke für die guten Hinweise. Der fehlende Regler am Schornstein stört mich wohl am meisten. Vielleicht frage ich mal nach ob er den evtl. noch nachrüsten kann.


----------



## aal60 (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Lass eine Drehklappe mit Sieb einbauen, damit keine Fliegen reinkommen.

Schau mal hier: http://forellenteichangeln.de/bastelanleitungen/

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## laraist (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ich will mich hier auch mal untermischen und mich beim Räuchern versuchen. Zwar noch nciht sofort, aber so zu Ostern rum soll es schon geschehen. Habe noch Fische von meinem Schwiegervater in Spe gefroren gehen die zum Räuchern gut? Dann habe ich noch eine Frage speziel zum Ofen, hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Räucherofen von DAM ? http://www.angelplatz.de/dam-raeucherofen-deluxe-smoker-43x27x20-cm--zarofe selber bauen kommt leider nicht in Frage, da ich dafür zwei linke Hände habe. Im backofen wäre das Räuchern lästig oder?


----------



## Franky (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



laraist schrieb:


> Ich will mich hier auch mal untermischen und mich beim Räuchern versuchen. Zwar noch nciht sofort, aber so zu Ostern rum soll es schon geschehen. Habe noch Fische von meinem Schwiegervater in Spe gefroren gehen die zum Räuchern gut? Dann habe ich noch eine Frage speziel zum Ofen, hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Räucherofen von DAM ? http://www.angelplatz.de/dam-raeucherofen-deluxe-smoker-43x27x20-cm--zarofe selber bauen kommt leider nicht in Frage, da ich dafür zwei linke Hände habe. Im backofen wäre das Räuchern lästig oder?



Moinsen...
Was für Fische liegen denn im Tiefkühler? Generell ist aufgetauter Fisch kein Problem!!!

Der DAM Räucherofen ist ein "Standard-Tischräucherofen" (TRO) wie viele andere Modelle auch. Tun alle entsprechend ihren Möglichkeiten ihren Dienst und sind dem Backofen absolut vorzuziehen!!! Hier kannst Du gut sehen, wie das funktioniert:
http://www.ralf-jessel.de/fk04.html

Aber nebenbei... Du willst nicht wirklich im Backofen räuchern?!?! |bigeyes Es setzt sich eine "Teerschicht" im Inneren ab, die man zwischen kaum und gar nicht wieder abbekommt. Wenn Du einen absolut klasse Abzug hast, könnte man (wie Jamie Oliver es mal zeigte) mit dem TRO und Thermometer auf der Herdplatte statt der Brenner räuchern.
Alternativ ginge auch ein (alter) Elektrogrill als Heizelement.
Im Namen aller Kuchenesser: nicht im Backofen!!! :m


----------



## Tino (2. Mai 2016)

Hallo

Letzten Donnerstag hab ich ne Lachs Seite zum beizen  (Graved Lachs) einvakumiert.
Heute abgewaschen und abgetrocknet.

Danach ein Band ums Schwanzende  und ab in den Ofen für 24 h ganz zart kalträuchern.


----------



## Tino (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Wie bekomme ich Bilder vom Eifon hier rein???


----------



## Tino (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*


----------



## Tino (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Mit dem IPad geht's.
Den fertigen Lachs hab ich vakumiert und mit zum Herrentagszelten mitgenommen.


----------



## caali (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

@Tino, das sieht ja super aus. Ich hoffe es hat auch so geschmeckt  ein kleiner Tip: um den Fisch beim Vakuumieren in Form zu halten kann man ihn auf eine, mit Folie bespannte, Pappe legen. (die gibt es auch zu kaufen)
Gruß
|wavey:


----------



## Tino (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Solche Pappe brauche ich nicht.
Ist er fertig gebeizt,ist er so fest,dass er keine Stütze braucht.

Geschmeckt hat er hervorragend |supergri ,danke Caali.


----------



## Tino (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo

Heute gibt's meine ersten geangelten Hornhechte.


----------



## sprogoe (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Tino schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Heute gibt's meine ersten geangelten Hornhechte.




Moin Tino,

sag´ mal, sind die denn nicht total überlagert?

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Tino (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Moin Siggi

Ja klar sind die uralt,aber die müssen ja auch mal weg.


----------



## fetti05 (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ich habe gestern zum ersten mal meinen peetz angeheizt 1.25 Meter.
Ich habe folgendes Problem.
Eingeheizt habe ich mit einer vollen schale Grillkohle, in des untere fach gestellt zum vorheizen. Leider ist die Temperatur nur bei 20 crad Celsius geblieben nach ca. 15 min ohne Veränderung habe ich dann kleine HolzScheite in die schale gegeben damit wurde es besser.
Bin von dem getreten räucher Raum nun erstmal enttäuscht. 
Habe ihr bessere Erfahrungen?

Die gute alte räuchertonne hatte nicht das Problem mit der Temperatur, da konnte die heise Luft direkt in die räucherkammer.


----------



## Franky (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Moin...
Das müsste der 770er sein, richtig? Ich hab den 630er (eine Nummer kleiner) und befeuer den mit diesem Brenner
http://www.peetz-onlineshop.de/product_info.php?products_id=18
Ich muss dabei eher aufpassen, dass die Temperatur nicht zu hoch geht...
Von der Kohlelösung halte ich allerdings genauso viel wie von diesem Elektroheizstab - nämlich nix!


----------



## schlotterschätt (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



fetti05 schrieb:


> .
> Eingeheizt habe ich mit einer* vollen schale Grillkohle, in des untere fach gestellt zum vorheizen. Leider ist die Temperatur nur bei 20 crad Celsius geblieben* nach ca. 15 min ohne Veränderung habe ich dann kleine HolzScheite in die schale gegeben damit wurde es besser.



Vielleicht hättest Du die Kohle mal anzünden sollen.:m

Neee, ich bringe die Qualmschleuder auch zum Anfang mit Buchenholzkohle auf Temperatur und hatte, je nach Wetter , manchmal Probleme. Hab mir angewöhnt die Kohle erst in einem Anzündkamin durchzuglühen und dann in den Ofen zu geben. Dadurch hält er dann auch fast konstant die Temperatur.
http://src.discounto.de/pics/Angebote/2012-04/257469/281351_GARDENLINE-Grill-Anzuendkamin_xxl.jpg

|wavey:


----------



## kaipiranja (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Tino schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Heute gibt's meine ersten geangelten Hornhechte.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 245760





...sehen klasse aus! Ich hab ohne weiteres leider keine Möglichkeit sie zu Fangen - bei solchen Bildern denke ich aber schon über eine Angelreise nach . 

Sie sollen ja einen besonderen Geschmack haben, kannst du ihn beschreiben...gibt es einen Fisch der vergleichbar schmeckt ?


Gruß, Kai


----------



## Tino (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hai Kai 

Sie haben einen sehr feinen Geschmack,also nicht so dominant als ne Forelle zum Beispiel.
Uns schmecken sie sehr gut geräuchert,wobei viele sagen das er zu trocken sein soll.

Richtig ist dabei ,dass es ein fettarmer Fisch ist ,trotzdem überhaupt nicht trocken wird,wenn man weiß ,was man am Räucherofen macht.

Bei mir beträgt die Garzeit gerade mal 12-14 min. !wird also der Fischdicke angepasst.
Und sie sind herrlich saftig. 

Gart man sie so lange wie eine Forelle ,sind sie furztrocken.


----------



## sundangler (20. September 2016)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo Leute,

ich wollte mich mal wieder sehen lassen. #6
Ich kann euch sagen. Habt ihr schon einmal geräucherte Schwanenbrust gegessen? Der Hammer! Die Jäger schießen einmal hier im jahr die Schwäne vom Acker und dann gibs Schwanenbrust geräuchert! Echt lecker! Kommt man leider nur selten ran.


----------



## sprogoe (20. September 2016)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Mensch Marco, willkommen zurück.

Wenn Dich einer echt vermißt hat, dann war ich das.
Du warst und bist einer der wenigen, mit denen es echt Spaß macht, zu kommunizieren.
Dieser Räucherthreat war Dein Baby und ich finde, es war der beste und informativste Threat, den das AB je gesehen hat und Du hast einen sehr großen Anteil daran, ihn mit Leben gefüllt und mit Spannung aufgebaut zu haben.
Ich würde mich sehr freuen, zukünftig wieder öfter von Dir zu hören.
Alles Gute und viele Grüße von Siggi


----------



## sundangler (21. September 2016)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hee das hast du aber nett gesagt! Danke! Aber Tino hat genauso viel dazu beigetragen


----------



## sprogoe (21. September 2016)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Moin Marco,
das weiß ich doch und ich stehe ab und zu noch in Kontakt mit Tino.
Du, er und noch einige mehr haben unendlich viel zu Deinem Threat beigetragen und die waren es auch, mit denen es Spaß machte, zu kommunizieren. Leider haben sich ein paar davon auch rar gemacht, ist halt so, irgendwann ist ein Thema erschöpft.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## sundangler (21. September 2016)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

na der Herbst/Winter kommt. Dann wird es vielleicht auch wieder mehr! |wavey:


----------



## Ossipeter (21. September 2016)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Wieviel Salz nehmt ihr für die Lake für Filets Größe ca. halbe DIN A 5 und 3cm stark und wie lange einlegen? Keine Haut dran. Habe an 60gr. je Liter Wasser gedacht und 12 Std.


----------



## Lajos1 (21. September 2016)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Wieviel Salz nehmt ihr für die Lake für Filets Größe ca. halbe DIN A 5 und 3cm stark und wie lange einlegen? Keine Haut dran. Habe an 60gr. je Liter Wasser gedacht und 12 Std.



Hallo, 
würde ich auch so machen, ist es schon kühler so würde ich die Einlegezeit auf  etwa15 Stunden erhöhen.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Ladi74 (21. September 2016)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ich auch!
VG


----------



## mig23 (23. September 2016)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



> Leider haben sich ein paar davon auch rar gemacht,


Moin, Moin !
Ich schau 1-2 mal die Woche hier rein, aber meist giebts nix neues, ausser Fragen die schon zichmal gestellt und beantwortet wurden und Gemecker !
Ich glaube, dass der Thread zu gross und unübersichtlich geworden ist !
Wenn man auf der Suche nach einer bestimmten Info ist, möchte man meist nicht den ganzen Thread danach durchforsten !
Ich kann einerseits die jehnigen verstehen, die nicht 274 Seiten nach einer Info durchstöbern wollen, aber auch die, die diese Info schon xmal gegeben haben und darauf genervt reagieren ! #c
Was tun ? Sprach Zeus


----------



## sundangler (23. September 2016)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Was tun? Einfach die Fragen stellen die man hat. Es ist völlig egal ob die schon einmal gestellt wurden! Dazu gibt es die Community. Was ich persönlich schade finde ist, das das Forum sich nicht weiter entwickelt. Immer der gleiche Skin, kein Danke Button zu den Beiträgen u.v.m.


----------



## Tino (23. September 2016)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Grüß dich Marco.
Lebst also noch.

Dieses Jahr werd ich auch mal was machen,da ich die anderen Jahre viel beruflich unterwegs war.

Dann werd ich aber auch paar feine Kleinigkeiten machen.

Hähnchenschinken,vom Hirsch oder Reh und vielleicht vom Pferd was feines machen.

Ich hatte mich auch ein wenig rar gemacht,da hier manchmal Sachen gefragt wurden ... na ja ich sag nix.

Wenn Leute  sich hier ihren Ofen erklären lassen wollen,könnt ich aus der Hüfte ballern.

Ansonsten hab ich auch kein Problem mit gestellten Fragen, mit den meisten zumindest


----------



## Slickerthanu (25. September 2016)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Servus zusammen, haben demnächst ein grösseres Räucherfest geplant. Wenns um meinen selbstgebauten Ofen und max. 20 Fische geht, weiss ich wie ich das Plane und organisiere... jetzt solls aber um die 160 Fische gehen die Verköstigt werden sollen. Forellen, Saiblinge und ein paar Aale. Es stehen mit ein kleinerer ofen ( bis 25 Fische ) sowie ein grosser ( 2.50m hoch und 1,20m breit) Räucherschrank zur Verfügung. Da es ja darum geht die Fische am besten handwarm den Gästen anzubieten, haben ich mir gedacht die Fische im kleinen Ofen in Chargen zu garen und dann in dem Schrank in den Rauch zu hängen. Im kleinen Ofen brauchen die Forellen so 45 min bis sie kurz vor gar sind... dann noch ca 30-40min in den Rauch im Schrank wobei da dann die Temperatur höchstwarscheinlich nicht mehr zum fertiggaren reicht. 
Was meint ihr, soll ich die Fische im kleinen komplett durchgaren und dann in den Rauch, ider lieber versuchen im Rauchschrank nochmal um die 70-80grad hinzubekommen... will halt nicht dass sie zu trocken werden...

danke für Eure Meinungen oder Ideen wie man das am besten machen kann.

TL

SlickerthanU


----------



## Wander-HH (25. September 2016)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Heute haben wir einen Rapfen + 2 Grundel testweise geräuchert. Der Rapfen  lag 13 Stunden (beim nächsten Mal nur 10 Stunden) in einer Salzlake und die Grundeln 2 Stunden. Den Rapfen  musste ich 4-teilen weil er sonst nicht im Ofen passte. :q

Nach 10 Minuten umgedreht und noch einmal 10 Minuten. Danach kam das  Abkühlen. Beides kann man essen und bei den Rapfen haben wir  einfach das Fleisch mit einer Gabel von den grösseren Gräten gezogen.  Von kleine Gräten keine Spur. Leider war der Rapfen etwas versalzen und  die Grundeln - war so nicht geplant - zu lange drin.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Wir werden auf jeden Fall das Thema geräucherte Rapfen weiter verfolgen. Die Grundeln gehen aber das nächste Mal in der Pfanne.


----------



## Lajos1 (26. September 2016)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo Wanderer-HH,

wie "hochprozentig" war Deine Salzlake? Ich lasse meine Forellen teilweise 15 Stunden (je nach Außentemperatur) in einer 6prozentigen Salzlake und da war noch nie was versalzen.
Ich habe den gleichen TRO wie Du.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## oberfranke (26. September 2016)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Rein von der Optik her beurteilt, würde ich sagen - beides übergart. 
So kleine Fischfilets brauchst du überhaupt nicht in Salzlake einlegen. 
Ein paar Krümmel Salz und ein bißerl Pfeffer aus der Mühle drauf. Den Fisch auf die Hautseite legen und rein in den Ofen. 10 Minuten garen und 10 Minuten Rauch fertig. Da solche Fischstücke im Vergleich zu ganzen Fischen schnell und viel Wasser verlieren trocknen sie sonst aus.


----------



## sundangler (26. September 2016)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo Wanderer-HH,
> 
> wie "hochprozentig" war Deine Salzlake? Ich lasse meine Forellen teilweise 15 Stunden (je nach Außentemperatur) in einer 6prozentigen Salzlake und da war noch nie was versalzen.
> Ich habe den gleichen TRO wie Du.
> ...



bei 6% Lake kannst du sie auch 70 Stunden in der Lake lassen. Irgendwann ist die Sättigung eingetreten das der Fisch nicht mehr aufnehmen kann und er dadurch auch nicht salziger werden kann.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. September 2016)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



oberfranke schrieb:


> Rein von der Optik her beurteilt, würde ich sagen - beides übergart.
> So kleine Fischfilets brauchst du überhaupt nicht in Salzlake einlegen.
> Ein paar Krümmel Salz und ein bißerl Pfeffer aus der Mühle drauf. Den Fisch auf die Hautseite legen und rein in den Ofen. 10 Minuten garen und 10 Minuten Rauch fertig. Da solche Fischstücke im Vergleich zu ganzen Fischen schnell und viel Wasser verlieren trocknen sie sonst aus.


Empfehle ich bei kleineren Filets im TRO auch - würzen wie zum braten und dann nicht zu lange und nicht zu heiss räuchern/garen


----------



## Wander-HH (26. September 2016)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo Wanderer-HH,
> 
> wie "hochprozentig" war Deine Salzlake? Ich lasse meine Forellen teilweise 15 Stunden (je nach Außentemperatur) in einer 6prozentigen Salzlake und da war noch nie was versalzen.
> Ich habe den gleichen TRO wie Du.
> ...


War ja auch ein erster Test mit der Salzlake (80 Gr. / 1 Ltr.) und Grundeln sowie Rapfen. Beim nächsten Mal wird weniger gesalzt/ weniger Stunden und nicht gemischt geräuchert. Vorher noch das Video von Thomas anschauen und dann klapt das.:vik:


----------



## 2Fast2Real (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hi
Ich habe gerade ca. 10t Akazienholz hier liegen und wollte fragen ob schon mal jemand mit Akazie geräuchert hat, wegen ölhaltiger Holzsprte und so?
Gruß 
Winni 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9295 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tino (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Das hab ich gefunden

Tipp: Möchten Sie zur Abwechslung einmal Gemüse mit dem Smoker-Grill  zubereiten? Dann verwenden Sie als Räucherholz am besten Süßhülsenbaum  oder Akazie. Ersterer erzeugt ein erdiges Aroma, während das Letztere  ein wenig schwacher ausfällt.

Inwieweit es bei Fisch oder Fleisch geht musste ausprobieren.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



2Fast2Real schrieb:


> Hi
> Ich habe gerade ca. 10t Akazienholz hier liegen und wollte fragen ob schon mal jemand mit Akazie geräuchert hat, wegen ölhaltiger Holzsprte und so?
> Gruß
> Winni
> ...



Akazie oder Robinie?

Hier in Ungarn wird viel mit Robinie geräuchert, das schmeckt mir zu herb, nicht harmonisch.

Aber die  Geschmäcker sind verschieden, ein Versuch ist es wert.


----------



## Tino (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Die Robinie wird auch als Schein-Akazie bezeichnet

Was da dran ist ,weiß ich nicht,oder wie es sich mit dem Rauchgeschmack verhält.

Ich würde es mit ein paar Fischen einfach ausprobieren.


----------



## 2Fast2Real (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hi
Danke für die Antworten.
Ich meine natürlich Robinie die bei uns als Akazie bezeichnet wird.
Ich habe jetzt auch gerade im netz recherchiert und herausgefunden das diese wohl giftig ist 
Somit hat sich das wohl mit räuchern damit erledigt.
Aber danke für die antworten.
Gruß 
Winni 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9295 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Silvio.i (8. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Mal ne Frage in die Runde,
 wenn ich Räucherfisch direkt nach dem Abkühlen vakuumiere und dann in den Kühlschrank lege, hält er sich da 4 Wochen?
 Danke für alle Antworten.


----------



## oberfranke (8. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Silvio.i schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage in die Runde,
> wenn ich Räucherfisch direkt nach dem Abkühlen vakuumiere und dann in den Kühlschrank lege, hält er sich da 4 Wochen?
> Danke für alle Antworten.



Wenn du geräucherten und einvakuumierten Fisch kaufst steht immer so etwa 10 Tage Haltbarkeit drauf.  Wobei dieser wiederum unter Hygienebedingungen verpackt worden sein sollte. 
 Also 4 Wochen im Kühlschrank sind meines Erachtens zu lange.

 Was geht einvakuumieren und einfrieren. 
 Musst ihn dann halt auspacken und schön langsam auftauen- kurz in die Mikrowelle - fertig. 
 Klar geht nichts über frisch geräuchert - aber ne Möglichkeit ist es und der Geschmacksverlust ist akzeptabel.


----------



## Snake77 (8. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Räuchern --> vakuumieren --> einfrieren -- > auftauen im Kühlschrank. 
Keine Mikrowelle.


----------



## oberfranke (9. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



oberfranke schrieb:


> Musst ihn dann halt auspacken und schön langsam auftauen- kurz in die Mikrowelle - fertig.



Damit es jeder versteht, nochmal mit Erläuterung.  
1. Schritt- auspacken - aus der Vakuumtüte nehmen
2. Schritt- schön langsam auftauen - kühl stellen/ ohne Hilfsmittel auftauen lassen 
3. Schritt- Mikrowelle- in der Mikrowelle ein paar Sekunden erwärmen so entfaltet sich der Geschmack besser.
4. Schritt- fertig - essen


----------



## Silvio.i (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Kann ich so auch bestätigen .

Gute Tipps, Oberfranke.
Danke dafür..


----------



## hirschkaefer (1. Januar 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo Räuchermänner!

Wie haltet ihr es mit der Lake bei Karpfensteaks? Forellen hab ich ja nun schon zig-fach geräuchert. Die hab ich immer in ner 6%igen Lake eingelegt. Ist das für Karpfensteaks auch in Ordnung? Muss ich da irgendwas beachten?


----------



## Tino (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo 
Meine beiden Mädels hatten mal wieder Heißhunger auf kaltgeräucherten Graved Lachs

Anhang anzeigen 257301


Normal gebeizt für 4 Tage und dann für ca. 15 Stunden in den Kaltrauch


----------



## aal60 (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo Tino, sehen gut aus,die Seiten. Aber Kalträuchern bei diesen Außentemperaturen?

Ich habe auch noch einige Forellenfilets, aber meines Erachtens ist es im Augenblick zu warm.

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## JottU (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Wochenende wurde auch mal wieder geräuchert. 

Und da letzte Woche mein Sparbrand geliefert wurde, gleich auch noch den beim Käse getestet. Endlich stressfrei diesen räuchern. #6


----------



## Tino (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



aal60 schrieb:


> Hallo Tino, sehen gut aus,die Seiten. Aber Kalträuchern bei diesen Außentemperaturen?
> 
> Ich habe auch noch einige Forellenfilets, aber meines Erachtens ist es im Augenblick zu warm.
> 
> ...




Grüß dich Uwe

Nachts sind bei uns um die 10 Grad ,eher weniger. 
Da ich nicht tagelang kalträuchere,geht's allemal.
17.00 angequalmt bis nächsten Vormittag mit höchstens 22 Grad.

Alles gut Uwe

Meine Frau und meine Tochter waren sehr zufrieden beim Abendbrot. :q


----------



## aal60 (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

HalloTino,
über Nacht geht das dann wohl...

Ich bevorzuge längere Kaltrauchphasen; dann wird aber das Filet fester und der Rauchgeschmack intensiver.

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## Tino (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Der Rauchgeschmack ist fein ausgeprägt.

Das reicht mir völlig.

Bei Speck oder Schinken braucht man natürlich mehrere Gänge


----------



## dennis...1871 (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Guten tag,hat jemand ein Rezept für eine salzlake  für Forellen..?Mfg


----------



## JottU (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

5 Liter Wasser, 30g Salz, 1 Zehe Knobi gehackt und gut ist.
Mind. 12 Stunden ziehen lassen.


----------



## bombe20 (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



dennis...1871 schrieb:


> Guten tag,hat jemand ein Rezept für eine salzlake  für Forellen..?Mfg


schau mal hier. sprogoe und thomas erklären das ganz gut.


----------



## warenandi (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Moin.
Ich möchte diese Woche das erste mal Karpfen räuchern.
Nicht im ganzen.
Nun gehen die Meinungen auseinander was die Lake angeht.
Der so, der andere so. Ich möchte natürlich einen leichten salzgeschmack bekommen. Einwirkzeit so um die 24h dachte ich bei 35-40g Salz je Liter?
Hat da einer Erfahrungen gemacht schon?
Beste Grüße.


----------



## Lajos1 (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



warenandi schrieb:


> Moin.
> Ich möchte diese Woche das erste mal Karpfen räuchern.
> Nicht im ganzen.
> Nun gehen die Meinungen auseinander was die Lake angeht.
> ...



Hallo,

ich mache immer eine sechsprozentige Salzlösung, also 60 Gramm Salz auf den Liter und da so rund 15 Stunden einlegen.
Dazu ( bei der sechsprozentigen Lösung berücksichtigt) koche ich einen Sud aus verschiedenen Gewürzen eine Viertelstunde auf und lasse den Sud noch so eine halbe Stunde ziehen, bevor ich ihn der Salzlauge zusetzte.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Franky (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Moin...
Bitte versteht mich nicht falsch, aber das wird hier sehr oft (oder fast immer) "falsch" gemacht... Bei der Salzlake muss die Gesamtmenge von Wasser und Salz berücksichtigt werden. Die Konzentrationsangaben sind daher nur Näherungswerte und bei der "geringen" Konzentration sicherlich zu vernachlässigen. Dennoch...
Die 60 g pro 1 l sind rechnerisch 60/1060 = 5,66% (daher also zu vernachlässigen)
Um eine exakt 6 %ige Lösung zu erhalten benötige ich pro Liter Wasser 63,8 g (Zielkonzentration * 1000)/(1-Zielkonzentration)
hier -> 60/(1-0.06)
Als Faustformel gilt pro Kilo Fisch 1,5 l Lake...
Bei höhere Konzentrationen geht die Lücke schon weiter auseinander. Bei 100 g pro Liter sind es "nur" noch 9 %...


----------



## daci7 (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Franky schrieb:


> Die 60 g pro 1 l sind rechnerisch 60/1060 = 5,66% (daher also zu vernachlässigen)
> Um eine exakt 6 %ige Lösung zu erhalten benötige ich pro Liter Wasser 63,8 g (Zielkonzentration * 1000)/(1-Zielkonzentration)



... und wenn wir schon klugschaixxen muss man sagen, dass dies auch nicht der Weißheit letzter Schluss ist.
Eine 6% (w/v) Salzlake wäre es wenn man 60g Salz abwiegt, in einen Messbehälter gibt und dann mit Wasser auf 1l auffüllt (etwa 950ml).
Eine 6% (w/w) Salzlake wäre es wenn man 60g Salz abwiegt, 940g Wasser abwiegt und dieses mischt. Dies wäre bei 4°C kaltem Wasser ziemlich genau 940ml. Bei Raumtemperatur allerdings eher 942ml, da die spezifische Dichte sich ja je nach Temperatur ändert.
|znaika:
Man kann allerdings auch einfach eine Kartoffel nehmen und so viel Salz im Wasser lösen bis die Kartofel schwimmt.
Viele Wege führen nach Rom und den Unterschied wirste nachher eh nicht rausschmecken ;P


----------



## Franz_16 (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



dennis...1871 schrieb:


> Guten tag,hat jemand ein Rezept für eine salzlake  für Forellen..?Mfg



Ich persönlich nehme: 20 Liter Wasser und 1,5kg Salz. 
Das ergibt im Kopf gerechnet eine 7,5%ig Lake - genau genommen wird die Lake dann ganz knapp unter 7% liegen. 

Die aufgetauten Fische bleiben dort dann ca. 12 Stunden drin. 

Meine Kumpels mit denen ich meistens zusammen räuchere nehmen gerne etwas mehr, 2kg auf 20 Liter. 
Das ergibt überschlägig eine 10%ige Lake, genau gerechnet sind es gut 9%. 

Ganz Allgemein:
Mit Irgendwas zwischen 60g und 110g Salz pro Liter Wasser liegt man normalerweise ganz gut. Ob man sich eher an den 60 oder den 110 orientiert: Persönlicher Geschmack!


----------



## warenandi (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ich danke euch für eure Tips.
Ich habe den Karpfen erstmal vorsichtig mit 50g Salz je Liter Wasser eingelegt. Etwa 15-16 Stunden. Ordentlich abtrocknen lassen und rein in den Ofen.
Was soll ich sagen....
Er hat zum kotzen geschmeckt. Meiner Meinung nach. Meine Schwiegereltern sind da anderer Ansicht aber ich werde wohl doch mit vielen Gewürzen noch probieren. Ich hatte ja nun erstmal nur eine reine Salzlake gemacht. Habe da die Erfahrung gemacht mit Hering, Hornhecht und Forelle, das dass super schmeckt. Aber der Karpfen hat doch nen ziemlich dollen Eigengeschmack wohl.
Egal, ich versuche weiter!


----------



## Tino (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ich hatte mal einen 32 pf in Karbonaden geräuchert. 

Das war ein Genuss , Andi. 

Normal mit 50 gr pro L über Nacht ziehen lassen

Nach was schmeckte denn deiner ?


----------



## warenandi (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Der schmeckte nach Muff. Lag vielleicht am Karpfen selber.
Wer weiß. Ich bin da ziemlich experimentierfreudig und werde weiter versuchen.


----------



## schlotterschätt (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



warenandi schrieb:


> Der schmeckte nach Muff. Lag vielleicht am Karpfen selber.



Ich würde sagen mit Sicherheit !!!
Hab auch schon etliche Karpfen geräuchert, sowohl heiss als auch kalt, und je nach Gewässer hatte ich (wenn auch selten) Exemplare dabei, welche selbst die Katze oder die Hühner verschmähten.#d


----------



## Tino (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Dann hatte das Gewässer Braunalgen.

Die sorgen für den schlammigen Geschmack.
Liegt nicht am Karpfen und schon garnicht an der Größe.

Wie gesagt,mein 32 pf. war ein absolutes Fischhighlight


----------



## warenandi (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ist sehr gut möglich.
Egal, habe noch genug andere Gewässer mit Karpfen.
Dann hole ich da einen raus und werde es wieder probieren. Solange bis er schmeckt.


----------



## jaunty_irl (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ein bisschen was vergoldet.  
Also die welse sind ja mal der knaller!


----------



## warenandi (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Die Welse sehen gut aus. 
Haben die bei euch kein gesetzliches Mindestmaß?;+


----------



## jaunty_irl (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Nö, die haben kein schonmass bei uns.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

werden ja oft als "Schädlinge" gesehen.

Anglerisch wie geschmacklich (die kleineren so bis 1,10 m) find ich Waller jedoch persönlich nützlich.

Geräuchert hab ich noch keinen gegessen, kann ich mir aber gut vorstellen, vor allem wenns so lecker aussieht wie hier...


----------



## JottU (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Zwergwels geräuchert ist auch ein absoluter Genuss. Leider sind mittlerweile kaum noch vernünftige Größen bei uns zu fangen. In meiner Jugend hatten die noch so um die 25 cm. #c


----------



## warenandi (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Bei uns haben die "leider?" ein schonmaß von 70cm glaube ich zu wissen.
Kommen hier leider nicht sooft vor.
Sehen Klasse aus und wenn die noch so schmecken wie sie aussehen... |rolleyes


----------



## jaunty_irl (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Schmecken unglaublich gut, kann ich nur jedem anraten mal zu machen der die möglichkeit dazu hat. So ein geäucherter wels stellt jede forelle in den schatten. Vor allem ist da im verhältnis auch mehr dran


----------



## Franz_16 (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Bei uns waren heute auch mal wieder 2 Räuchergänge angesagt. Zuerst gabs Bach- und Regenbogenforellen und dann Aal, Wels, Karpfen und Brachsen.


----------



## Warti (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Nabend,

ich möchte einfach mal mit dem Räuchern im kleinen Tischofen beginnen,reichen da 30g Salz auf 500ml Wasser für zwei Forellen ? (zusammen etwa über 520g) 


MfG Warti


----------



## aal60 (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Die Forellen sollten ein letztes Mal schwimmen ... .
Ich würde 1L Wasser mit 65g Salz nehmen und ca. 12 Std. Badezeit einplanen.

2-3 Pigment Körner, 1/2 Lorbeerblatt 1/4 Teelöffel schwarzen und Bunten Pfeffer, 4 -5 Wachholderbeeren im Mörser zerstoßen und aufkochen in der Salzlake. Abkühlen lassen und die gefrorenen Forellen darin auftauen lassen.

Viel spaß und guten Appetit.


----------



## Windelwilli (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Mein letztes Räuchern am vergangenen Sonntag ging voll in die Hose. 5 schöne Aale zusammen geangelt und mal schön versaut. 20 min bei 100 Grad und nochmal nen Stündchen Rauch bei 70-80 Grad.  Sahen gut aus, rochen gut, aber waren noch extrem glasig, die Haut bekam man fast nicht vom Fleisch. Hätte die sicher noch nachgaren können, aber hatte die Schnauze gestrichen voll. Die Räucherzeit hätte eigentlich dicke reichen müssen. 

Gesendet von meinem E5823 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Baitmaker (14. August 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

oh das ist echt ärgerlich 

 aber von der zeit und Temperaturen hätte es eigentlich reichen müssen!?! ;+

 wie groß waren denn die aale?


----------



## sprogoe (14. August 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ich würde sagen, überprüf mal das Thermometer; 20 min 100 Grad plus 1,5 Std. bei 70-80 Grad kommt eigentlich einer Garzeit von knapp 2 Std. gleich, denn bei über 70 Grad gart Fischeiweiß.
Hier kannst Du was über das Räuchern von Aalen lesen:
http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=27&ved=0ahUKEwjHtJ-I4MjPAhUDOhoKHawkCZ84FBAWCEkwBg&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.fischzucht-reese.de%2Fwebsite%2Fstatic%2Ffiles%2Frute-und-rolle_raeuchern.pdf&usg=AFQjCNFXjf8mtfkznnhiGBxZyRtMGUzS4Q&bvm=bv.134495766,d.d2s

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Windelwilli (14. August 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Die Aale waren alle so um die 50cm, also keine Riesen. Das Fleisch war auch noch richtig glasig. Dabei waren sie von der Farbe schön und auch stocksteif beim rausnehmen. Daher dachte ich, auch wegen der Zeit, das die fertig sein müssten. Das Thermometer ist ein Fleischtermometer das ich eingebaut habe. Hat bei Steaks ansich immer gut funktioniert. Was mir grad noch einfällt... Ich hatte noch einen kleinen Wels mit im Ofen, der war seltsamerweise ok vom Garpunkt. Brauchen Aale ansich länger als andere Fische oder ist das nur mein subjektiver Eindruck?  Ich hatte die Aale übrigens naß eingehängt.

Gesendet von meinem E5823 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lajos1 (14. August 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo,

ich würde mal spontan sagen: zu lange geräuchert.
Meine Aalräucherei ist zwar schon lange her, aber solche Schnürsenkel brauchen doch keine halbe Stunde. Die hätten nach den 20 Minuten fertig sein müssen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Windelwilli (14. August 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich würde mal spontan sagen: zu lange geräuchert.
> Meine Aalräucherei ist zwar schon lange her, aber solche Schnürsenkel brauchen doch keine halbe Stunde. Die hätten nach den 20 Minuten fertig sein müssen.
> ...



Aber kann durch zu langes Räuchern das Fleisch glasig werden und sich nicht von der Mittelgräte lösen?
Wie schon geschrieben ließ sich außerdem die Haut nur ganz schlecht vom Fleisch trennen. #c|kopfkrat


----------



## Lajos1 (14. August 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Windelwilli schrieb:


> Aber kann durch zu langes Räuchern das Fleisch glasig werden und sich nicht von der Mittelgräte lösen?
> Wie schon geschrieben ließ sich außerdem die Haut nur ganz schlecht vom Fleisch trennen. #c|kopfkrat



Hallo,

eigentlich nicht, sollte man meinen. Es werden sich bestimmt noch Aalspezialisten melden. Wie gesagt, meine Aalräuchererfahrungen sind schon einige Zeit her. Aber schiefgegangen ist da auch nichts.
Ich räuchere ja in den letzten Jahrzehnten fast ausschließlich Forellen und ich muss sagen, dass ich mit den hier teilweise langen Räucherzeiten (beim Heissräuchern) nicht so klarkomme. Ich benutze einen simplen TRO und z. B. bei einer 1 Kilo Forelle (Länge so 45-47 cm) werden die beiden Brenner mit Spiritus vollgemacht und wenn die nach so 20 Minuten aus sind, ist die Forelle aber auch gar und fertig. Normale Portionsforellen, 35-40 cm brauchen maximal 15 Minuten.
Ich räuchere schon seit 1965 mit TRO's, hatte den ersten, der damals auf dem Markt war, den ABU-Röken. Zwischenzeitlich dann DAM und seit ca. 20 Jahren den Behr.
Ein einziges Mal ist mir beim Räuchern was misslungen; ich hatte einige Gäste und es waren frischgeräucherte Forellen angesagt. Damit ich stückzahlmäßig klarkomme, habe ich zum TRO noch meinen Aalräucherofen herangezogen, bedachte allerdings nicht, dass die Forellen die da ja reingehängt wurden, durch ihr Eigengewicht im Verlauf des Garprozesses abrissen.#q
Ansonsten in über 50 Jahren keine Panne.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## zokker (14. August 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Das liegt am Fisch selbst.
Hatte letztes WE auch wieder einen auf'm Teller. Sehr helles, festes Fleisch, das sich kaum von der M-Gräte trennen ließ und die Haut geht im guten gar nicht ab. 
Vom Geschmack her ... unterste Schublade (hab ihn entsorgt).
Der Aal ist mit vielen Anderen geräuchert worden, die alle gut waren.

Ich friere immer kleine Pakete Räucheraal ein (3-4 Stücke), die sind meistens nicht von einem Aal und ich muss sagen, es gibt ganz schöne Geschacksunterschiede.


----------



## Windelwilli (14. August 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



zokker schrieb:


> Das liegt am Fisch selbst.
> Hatte letztes WE auch wieder einen auf'm Teller. Sehr helles, festes Fleisch, das sich kaum von der M-Gräte trennen ließ und die Haut geht im guten gar nicht ab.
> Vom Geschmack her ... unterste Schublade (hab ihn entsorgt).
> Der Aal ist mit vielen Anderen geräuchert worden, die alle gut waren.
> ...



Schonmal gut zu wissen, vielleicht lag es auch daran. Im Räuchervorgang vor dem desaströsen, der von den Zeiten auch eigentlich identisch war, hatte ich eine 60er Brasse drin und die war perfekt.


----------



## Baitmaker (15. August 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

also ein 50 cm aal sollte bei der dauer und temperatur längst fertig sein. bist du sicher das es aal war und nicht Wasserschlange #c


----------



## sprogoe (15. August 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

oder waren sie 5 cm lang? Dann waren es Glasaale.|supergri

Gruß Siggi


----------



## oberfranke (15. August 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Windelwilli schrieb:


> 20 min bei 100 Grad und nochmal nen Stündchen Rauch bei 70-80 Grad. Sahen gut aus, rochen gut, aber waren noch extrem glasig, die Haut bekam man fast nicht vom Fleisch.


 
 Nach 80 Minuten über 70 Grad hast du bei so kleinen Aalen nen Trockenfisch 

 Rauf mit der Temperatur runter mit der Zeit. 

 Mindestens 120 Grad darf auch gerne höher sein.
 Garzeit etwa 20 bis 35 Minuten - je nach Größe.
 Ich nehme nen Rauchgenerator der läuft komplett durch. 
 Als Gesamtzeit 20 bis 35 Minuten. 
 Der Fisch ist gar wenn man die Rückenflosse leicht und "sauber" rausziehen kann.


----------



## gründler (15. August 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Moin

Da ja bei uns mehrere Tonnen Räucherware durch die Öfen gehen (Fisch-Betrieb)...

Aale 2-3 Std. bei nicht mehr als 90grad,nach einer Std wird das feuer zum fast ausgehen gebracht und dann hängen sie noch so 1-2 Std. im Qualm bis sie die perfekte farbe haben.

|wavey:


----------



## JottU (23. August 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Gestern Abend mal wieder den Räucherofen angeschlossen. Schleie, Karpfen und das erste mal Grätenfisch Brasse. Brasse war der Tip eines Vereinskollegen, habe die sonst nie mitgenommen, und ich war total begeistert.


----------



## Baitmaker (23. August 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hat man mit den Gräten keine Probleme? ;+


----------



## Franky (23. August 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Baitmaker schrieb:


> Hat man mit den Gräten keine Probleme? ;+



Kann man drumrumessen  Brassen ist ein vollkommen verkannter aber exzellenter Speisefisch... Geräuchert, als Frikadelle, als "Brathering"... Alles verdammt lecker!!! Man sollte, wenn man filetiert, nur das "Rückenfilet" nehmen.
Wir haben das folgendermaßen gemacht:
- Haut rundherum mit scharfem Messer einritzen
- diese mit starker Kombizange von hinten nach vorn abziehen (Achtung - Schuppenflug! :q) 
- Filet auslösen
- Rest im Beet für die nächste Tomatengeneration verbuddeln


----------



## Baitmaker (23. August 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

drumrumessen? wow dann hast du aber chirurgische zähne 

 als Frikadelle kenne ich das auch :m

 muss ich mal probieren zu räuchern.


----------



## Tino (23. August 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Baitmaker schrieb:


> Hat man mit den Gräten keine Probleme? ;+




Hallo

Nimm so groß wie du nur kannst,desto besser findest du die Gräten.

Geräuchert eine Delikatesse!!!

Nicht zu lange garen,denn er hat nicht sehr viel Fett.


----------



## Tino (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Halli hallo 

Dieses Jahr komme ich endlich mal wieder dazu , Schinken zu machen. 
Gestern ging es zum Grossmarkt und dann wurde gepökelt und vakumiert.

1 falsches Filet vom Rind 
3 Schweinenacken 
1 Schweine-Unterschale mit Schwarte
1 Schweinelachse 

und ein paar Hühnerbrüste


----------



## sprogoe (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Geht doch Tino,
endlich gehst Du mal wieder einer vernünftigen Arbeit nach.:m
Bin mir sicher, es kommt dabei wieder die reinste Delikatesse raus, wie man es nicht anders von Dir kennt.

Viel Erfolg wünscht Siggi


----------



## Franky (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Jo - das sieht echt geil aus! 
Blöde Frage mal am Rande: haste sowas mal mit Schweinebacke probiert. Ich glaube, das heisst Guancole oder so... Habs leider nicht so genau verstanden, aber die Carbonara damit war der OBERHAMMER!


----------



## jaunty_irl (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Franky schrieb:


> Jo - das sieht echt geil aus!
> Blöde Frage mal am Rande: haste sowas mal mit Schweinebacke probiert. Ich glaube, das heisst Guancole oder so... Habs leider nicht so genau verstanden, aber die Carbonara damit war der OBERHAMMER!


Guanciale, ist aber auch die wichtigste zutat einer originalen carbonara! Wichtig ist dass sie gleichviel fett wie fleisch dran hat.


----------



## Franky (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



jaunty_irl schrieb:


> Guanciale, ist aber auch die wichtigste zutat einer originalen carbonara! Wichtig ist dass sie gleichviel fett wie fleisch dran hat.



:m Danke - so hieß das, oder besser heisst das! :q
Wenn man so manche "Italiener" besucht, kommt man leider den Eindruck, Kochschinken und Sahne wären Hauptzutaten einer Carbonara. Ich hatte immer gedacht, diese Variante hieße "alla panna" :m


----------



## Franky (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ja -   und in allergrößter Not tut es - neben hauptsächlich viel von keine Sahne!  - auch der normale geräucherte Bauchspeck ("Dörrfleisch", gestreifter Speck etc.). Davon gabs auch mal ne richtig geile Version - heissgeräuchert mit Knobi... Knoflspeck oder so hieß das!


----------



## Tino (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



sprogoe schrieb:


> Geht doch Tino,
> endlich gehst Du mal wieder einer vernünftigen Arbeit nach.:m
> Bin mir sicher, es kommt dabei wieder die reinste Delikatesse raus, wie man es nicht anders von Dir kennt.
> 
> Viel Erfolg wünscht Siggi



Hallo Siggi 
Ich hab mit der Auslandsarbeit endgültig aufgehört und hab jetzt in der kalten Jahreszeit endlich wieder Zeit für solche Sachen.
Besonders bin ich auf den Rinderschinken gespannt,da er mein erster Rinderschinken ist.


----------



## Tino (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Lufttrocknen werd ich auch was davon . 

Das Rezept für die Guanciale hab ich schon ausm Internet gezogen. 
Mal sehen wann ich Backen bekomme,Franky.


----------



## Ladi74 (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

@Franky
Gestern gabs den ultimativen Overkill beim "Italiener".
Dosenchampis auf der Pizza!!!
Die Bude ist in Ansbach!
Freue mich schon aufs WE, dann gibts was anständiges.


----------



## sprogoe (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Tino schrieb:


> Hallo Siggi
> Ich hab mit der Auslandsarbeit endgültig aufgehört und hab jetzt in der kalten Jahreszeit endlich wieder Zeit für solche Sachen.
> Besonders bin ich auf den Rinderschinken gespannt,da er mein erster Rinderschinken ist.



Ja Tino,
ist vielleicht auch besser so, man wird älter und sollte ein wenig kürzer treten; Zeit nehmen, für die Dinge, die Spaß machen.
Berichte mal, der Rindviehschinken interessiert mich auch sehr.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Tino (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Meine achtjährige Tochter hat auch immer sehr gelitten das ich weg war. 
Lust hab ich auch nicht mehr in der Welt umher zu fliegen. 

12 Jahre reichen 

Auf das Rindvieh bin ich auch seeeeeeehhhhhhhhr gespannt, Siggi.


----------



## mig23 (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ich war auch mal wieder zu Gange !














[Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl an] Und nein, ich verrate nicht, dass es Lachse vom ALDI waren, um nicht wieder eine schei§$ Diskusion loszutreten, ob gut oder nicht !!! [Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl aus]


----------



## sprogoe (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hey Mig,
Fotos her, oder Du bekommst [Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl]
dann [Mig] aus.:m

Gruß Siggi


----------



## mig23 (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



sprogoe schrieb:


> Hey Mig,
> Fotos her, oder Du bekommst [Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl]
> dann [Mig] aus.:m
> 
> Gruß Siggi




Grüß dich Siggi !

|kopfkrat da sind doch Bilder ???

Ich hab sie jetz nochmal auf andere Weise eingefügt und hoffe, dass sie jetz jeder sehen kann !?!


----------



## Franky (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ähhm.... Nö...


----------



## sprogoe (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Noch ´nen Nöh.


----------



## nobbi1962 (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

.......ab 20uhr22 geht das nich meer, mit die bülders.

das ist wegen die lecker hunger die man(n) bekommt.



lg nobbi#h


----------



## mig23 (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Jetz sollt´s klappen !


----------



## sprogoe (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Geht doch.
Der Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl hilft immer.
Danke mig.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## aal60 (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo Räucherfans,
bei mir liegen auch 4 große und 2 mittlere Forellenfilets  unter Vakuum zur Beizung im Kühlschrank. 

Danach kommen sie noch 2-3 Tage in den Kaltrauch.

Es ist ja nun auch wieder Kalträucherzeit. :m

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## Tino (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Klasse das endlich wieder Leben hier reinkommt.

Bin gespannt was jetzt noch so in Angriff genommen wird?


----------



## sprogoe (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Da muß ich Dir recht geben Tino,
Die Räucherthreat´s waren und sind meine liebsten Themen, hier ist so viel sinnvolles und hilfreiches Wissen zusammen getragen worden (im Gegensatz zu manch anderen Threat´s, wo man nur noch |uhoh, daß es wirklich schade drum wäre, das so einschlafen zu lassen.
Ich bin noch nicht ganz mit meiner Renovierung fertig, aber dann werde ich auch wieder in dieser Richtung tätig werden.
Dafür habe ich ein wenig aufgerüstet; einen mittelgroßen isolierten R-ofen angeschafft, dann noch einen Water Smoker und dann lege ich auch mal wieder los, mit dem Bau von ein paar Räuchertonnen. Eine günstige Bezugsquelle für die benötigten Blechfässer habe ich auch schon aufgetrieben.

Schönen Sonntag noch allen.
Gruß Siggi


----------



## aal60 (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo Siggi,

was ist denn ein Water Smoker ?#c
 Eine Art Wasserpfeife:q

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## sprogoe (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Aber Uwe,
sowas kennst Du nicht?
Pulled Pork; Schweinenacken bei 105-110 Grad 16 Std. im Water Smoker gegart, anschließend mit 2 Gabeln zerpflückt, weil butterzart.
Rippchen, 6 Std. bei gleicher Temperatur gegart.
Die sind so zart, daß eine 80-jährige, zahnlose Oma Dir das Fleisch vom Knochen lutschen kann.#6

Schau mal, so einer ist es:
https://www.grillfuerst.de/Napoleon/Holzkohlegrill/Apollo-3-1-Raeucher-Grill-50cm.php
oder hier:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VPfKtX1eIfk

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Tino (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Jawoll Siggi 

So und nich anners


----------



## sprogoe (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Moin Tino,
wenn ich den Water Smoker das 1. Mal ausprobiere, berichte ich darüber in Deinem Grill u. Smoker trööt.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## aal60 (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

So nun bekommen die Filets den guten kalten Rauch,
werden 3 Tage im Ofen bleiben .... 

Dann einen Tag ruhen und am Sonntag morgen gibt es den Anschnitt.



Gruß Uwe


----------



## sprogoe (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Uwe,
schaffst Du eh´nicht allein, Sonntag hätte ich Zeit, Adresse?:m

Gruß Siggi


----------



## aal60 (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo Siggi,

da kommt Besuch und Montag muß ich in meinem Arbeitsteam
etwas Gutes tun. 

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## sprogoe (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

naja Uwe,
hätte es mir schon fast denken können, muß ein deutscher Rentner wie ich (das sind ja echt arme Rentner|evil sehen, wo er was zu beißen herkriegt.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## aal60 (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Na so schlimm wird es wohl nicht sein, Siggi. 

Was machen deine Teichforellen?

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## sprogoe (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

nix mehr Uwe,
die Teiche habe ich doch Ende 2015 wieder abgegeben aus gesundheitlichen Gründen und auch weil die Abnehmerzahlen rückläufig waren. Schade eigentlich, denn durch das reine Quellwasser waren das echt topp Forellen.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Tino (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Heute sind meine Hähnchen Schinken fertig geworden.


----------



## sprogoe (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Tino,
so wie die aussehen, ist morgen schon nichts mehr davon übrig.
Super#6

Gruß Siggi


----------



## daci7 (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Geil!
Ich pökel am We auch mal wieder ein, die Temperaturen sollten langsam dafür passen!


----------



## Tino (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ich hab ja noch einiges mehr im Pökelschlaf. 

Ich hab erstmal genug von den lütten Dingern gemacht, aber lange halten die auch nicht. 

Dann muss ich zum Glück neue machen :vik:


----------



## aal60 (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Sehen gut aus ...#6


----------



## mig23 (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Daaaannnkeee Tino, jetz hab ich wieder Hunger ! #6


----------



## Tino (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Meine nächsten Stücke kommen am 28. in den Keller, für 5 Tage zum durchbrennen.


----------



## Franky (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Und die Schweinebagge is auch schon dabei?


----------



## Tino (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Leider noch nicht.
Muss ich erst bestellen.

Kommt noch


----------



## mig23 (4. November 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hab heute mal ein paar Refos und zwei Schleien mit Kirschholz veredelt !


----------



## Tino (9. November 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Mahlzeit 

Meine ersten Stücke dieses Jahr fertig geräuchert.


----------



## aal60 (9. November 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Tino, das sieht wieder gut aus ... #6

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Tino (9. November 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Danke Uwe


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. November 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

ohja - da würd ich auch gleich Messer wetzen


----------



## sprogoe (9. November 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Tino,
Spitze, 3x#6.
Bin ich von Dir aber auch nicht anders gewohnt.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## mathei (9. November 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Tino schrieb:


> Mahlzeit
> 
> Meine ersten Stücke dieses Jahr fertig geräuchert.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 262405



Da komm ich doch gleich mal rum und sichere mir meinen Anteil .Lecker


----------



## Tino (9. November 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Das kannst du selbst machen, Mathias 

Ist kein Hexenwerk


----------



## Tino (9. November 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Noch ein Stück Hähnchen als Snack.


----------



## sprogoe (9. November 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Freßsack.:m

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Tino (10. November 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Wer hat der kann:vik:


----------



## sprogoe (10. November 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ja Tino,
ich kann auch, aber ich habe schon lange nicht mehr.
Meine Frau ist nicht gerne Geräuchertes und ich allein schaffe das auch nicht.
Nur, um dann den "lieben" Besuch durchzufüttern, spare ich mir die Arbeit.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## mig23 (10. November 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hey Siggi, du kannst es auch mir schicken !!! :z
Nach dem Motto: Gräuchertes für Mig statt Brot für die Welt !


----------



## sprogoe (10. November 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Wäre das nicht Perlen vor die Säue geworfen, mig?
Du bist doch selber eine "alte Räuchernase".

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Tino (10. November 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Sei nicht so faul Mig und beweg dein Arsch.


----------



## mig23 (10. November 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



> beweg dein Arsch.


#t OK, wenn´s sein muss !
Hab vor demnächst mal Beef Jerkey im Räucherofen zu machen !


----------



## Tino (10. November 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

geht doch#6

stell das aber bitte rein mit dem beef


----------



## mig23 (10. November 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Mach ich, muss nur warten bis ich mein bestelltes Kronflesch bekomme !


----------



## Tino (10. November 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ich hab Zeit :g:g:g


----------



## Salmando (11. November 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo,
kurze Frage zum Räuchern. Habe Lachsforellen eingelegt und die müssten heute Abend 22 Uhr spätestens raus aus der Lake. Räuchern soll aber erst morgen um 9 Uhr beginnen. Trocknen müssen sie ja eh vorher. Kann ich sie die ganze Nacht am Haken hängend bei 10 Grad trocknen lassen bis morgen 9 Uhr?

Gruß und Danke


----------



## sprogoe (11. November 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Aber sicher doch. Sorge nur dafür, daß sie vor Raubzeug und Dieben geschützt hängen.
Könntest sie aber auch bis morgen in aller Frühe drin lassen und sie dann noch ca. 3 Std. trocknen lassen. Übersalzen können sie nicht, da nur ein Ausgleich zwischen Lake und den Fischen stattfindet, der zwar nach ca. 10-12 Std. abgeschlossen ist, länger drin lassen schadet aber auch nicht. Hauptsache immer schön kühl halten.  

Viel Erfolg wünscht Dir Siggi


----------



## Salmando (11. November 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



sprogoe schrieb:


> Aber sicher doch. Sorge nur dafür, daß sie vor Raubzeug und Dieben geschützt hängen.
> Könntest sie aber auch bis morgen in aller Frühe drin lassen und sie dann noch ca. 3 Std. trocknen lassen. Übersalzen können sie nicht, da nur ein Ausgleich zwischen Lake und den Fischen stattfindet, der zwar nach ca. 10-12 Std. abgeschlossen ist, länger drin lassen schadet aber auch nicht. Hauptsache immer schön kühl halten.
> 
> Viel Erfolg wünscht Dir Siggi



Hab viel Salz in der Lake70g auf den Liter. Eingelegt hab ich 5 Forellen von 2 bis 5 kg. Will nicht dass es zu salzig wird. Liegen jetzt 16 Std drin. Würde sie am liebsten jetzt schon rausholen. Hab schiss das Essen morgen zu versauen :q


----------



## JottU (11. November 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Salziger als sie zur Zeit sind werden die Fische auf jeden Fall jetzt nicht mehr.
Könnten nur etwas zäh werden (Osmose). Ich würde sie raus nehmen, abspülen und in ein feuchtes Tuch einwickeln. Dann ab in den Kühlschrank.


----------



## Salmando (11. November 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

ok danke an alle. Ich hol sie raus #h


----------



## Maxthecat (12. November 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Moin !
Das ist ja das gute an einer Lake , ob 12 oder 24 Stunden in 7% iger Salzlake eingelegt ,es kann nicht versalzen . Anders wäre es den Fisch mit Salz einreiben , da darf es nicht zu lange sein .

Das passt gut mit den 7 % bei den großen Forellen . Ich habe meine Aale und Forellen je nach Dicke ,Größe undFettgehalt mit 5 % iger oder 7 % iger eingelegt . Je fetter der Fisch ist um so mehr Salz pro Liter ,also höher wie 7 % ige Lake braucht es dafür nicht .


----------



## Tino (15. November 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Heute zum Frühstück gab's endlich den ersten Anschnitt.


----------



## honeybee (15. November 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Sieht sehr gut aus....

Hat schonmal jemand Wachteln geräuchert?
Ich habe meine Wachteln geschlachtet und erst einmal eingefroren. 
Eigentlich wollte ich die gerne geräuchert haben


----------



## Tino (15. November 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Danke Jana

Mach doch die Wachteln wie Kasseler Hähnchen?


----------



## honeybee (15. November 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Tino schrieb:


> Danke Jana
> 
> Mach doch die Wachteln wie Kasseler Hähnchen?



Ohhhhh ja.....auf die Idee bin ich gar nicht gekommen. Gabs auch zu DDR Zeiten.
Werde ich gleich mal googeln :m


----------



## Tino (15. November 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Viel Erfolg


----------



## Salmando (18. November 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo,

nachdem dieser Thread mir vor kurzem bei Lachsforellen geholfen hat und das Ergebnis Klasse war, wende ich mich nun mit etwas weniger Schönem an euch.
Ich hab gerade meinen ersten Kalträucherversuch im Leben hinter mir. Es ist eine absolute Katastrophe geworden. Das Ergebnis ist gerade zu eklig und ich brauche dringend Hilfe. Was hab ich falsch gemacht? Hatte Rindfleisch, Schweinelende und ein Stück Lachs. Der Lachs erscheint essbar. Der rest nicht. Fleisch ist grau und feucht. Alles riecht nach nassem Aschenbecher.

Bilder versuche ich dranzuhängen.
Ich habe dieses Rezept verwendet:

https://bbqpit.de/raeucherlachs-selber-machen/


Die Bilder:

https://www.img-load.de/image/hRSvU
https://www.img-load.de/image/hR1FC
https://www.img-load.de/image/hRitP
https://www.img-load.de/image/hRdnt

Nachtrag: Das Innere vom Fleisch ist eigentlich gut geworden. Wenn ich die Lende quasi komplett vom Äußeren befreie, ist es wie Kasseler Schinken.
Der Lachs ist auch top wenn ich das Äußere wegschneide. Schmeckt auch super.
Sieht danach aus als sei das Räuchern gehörig schief gelaufen.


----------



## sprogoe (18. November 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Eigentlich kann ich da nichts Geräuchertes erkennen, sieht für mich eher wie Dörrfleisch aus.
Du hast doch wohl nicht wirklich dermaßen viel Salz drangepackt?
Leider hast Du auch nicht das Räuchern ansich beschrieben;
wie lange und bei welcher Temperatur.
Hier mal meine bevorzugte Räuchermethode für Fleisch; die Mengenangaben beziehen sich auf 1 kg Fleisch:
28-30 g NPS (Nitritpökelsalz)
  3 g schwarzer Pfeffer
  3 g Wacholderbeeren (oder Rosa Beeren)
  2 g Senfkörner
  2 g Knoblauchgranulat
  2 g Koriander
  3 g Traubenzucker
  1 g Ascorbinsäure (Vamin C)

die Gewürze werden zerkleinert (schroten) und alle Zutaten gut gemischt.
Damit das Fleisch rundum gut und fest einreiben und dann vakuumieren.
3 Wochen im Kühlschrank pökeln und alle 2 Tage wenden.
Anschließend die Gewürze abwaschen, das Fleisch gut abtrocknen und 3 - 4 Tage auf einem Gitterrost im Kühlschrank durchbrennen lassen. 

Bei dieser geringen Menge an NPS das Fleisch nach dem Pökeln keinesfalls wässern!

Danach mache ich 5-6 Kalträuchergänge von je 12 Std. / zwischen jedem Räuchergang das Fleisch für 24 - 36 Std. im Kühlschrank oder bei kalter Witterung im Ofen ruhen lassen.
Ein Reifen danach war nicht nötig, schadet aber nicht.
Die Temperatur beim Räuchern muß unter 25 Grad liegen.

Hier noch meine Beiz- und Räuchermethode für Lachsforellenfilet (für Lachs würde ich es genau so machen):
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4617891&postcount=32

Dann wünsche ich Dir beim nächsten Mal viel Erfolg.
Gruß Siggi


----------



## Salmando (18. November 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Vielen Dank für das ausführliche Rezept.
Werde ich bestimmt ausprobieren.

Was aber hab ich falsch gemacht?
Es waren 2 Räucherdurchgänge a 8 Stunden bei 15 Grad und das ergebnis war schon dermaßen eklig stinkig, dass man es kaum riechen kann.


----------



## Tino (18. November 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Du hast ein riesigen Fehler gemacht.

Du hast dich nicht richtig vorbereitet, dich im Internet oder in Büchern im Vorfeld belesen.

Du fingst an, und es kam wie es kommen musste.

Schade ums Fleisch


----------



## Salmando (18. November 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Tino schrieb:


> Du hast ein riesigen Fehler gemacht.
> 
> Du hast dich nicht richtig vorbereitet, dich im Internet oder in Büchern im Vorfeld belesen.
> 
> ...



Ich gebe Dir absoult Recht: Schade ums Fleisch:-(
Gefällt mir auch nicht.
Ich hab endlich meine Garage fertig und jetzt kann ich, Gott sei dank vor dem Winter, wieder in der Garage parken.


----------



## ostseethaler (19. November 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

http://hausschlachtebedarf.de/buecher-und-rezepte/
da bekommst du fast alles für dein nächstes Vorhaben.....Lektüre, Gewürze uvm.
...und natürlich auch im hiesigen Räuchertrööt etwas lesen.

Beste Grüße
vom Ostseethaler

PS: nächste Woche gehts bei mir auch wieder los mit kaltger. Lachs. Die Arbeitskollegen machen mich schon verrückt.


----------



## Tino (19. November 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Heute morgen hab ich meinen ersten Rinderschinken angeschnitten.

Das Ist ein Geschmack, einfach herrlich.


----------



## mig23 (19. November 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

:k Bei dem Anblick fang ich gleich wieder zu sabbern an !


----------



## sprogoe (19. November 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

|evil: mach weg die Fotos, ist ja Quälerei.

Wie immer super Tino.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Tino (24. November 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hier der Anschnitt der fertigen Unterschale


----------



## sundangler (24. November 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Top!!


----------



## Sandrus (24. November 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Tino,
das sieht wirklich herrlich aus :m 
Da bekomme ich direkt Schmacht


----------



## sprogoe (24. November 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Tino Du alter "Sabbertreiber" hast es wieder einmal geschafft, noch kein Mittagessen gehabt und dann solche Fotos.
Wie immer, Spitze.#6

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Tino (25. November 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Danke Leute 

Kommende Woche wird wieder eingekauft. 

Rinderschinken, Bauch für Pancetta, Nacken 

Mal sehen was so geht.


----------



## daci7 (27. November 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

yieha! Es wird wieder geräuchert!


----------



## Tino (28. November 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hi daci 

Wird ja auch Zeit *


----------



## daci7 (28. November 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Allerdings! Grad die zweite Runde eingeläutet - das duftet!


----------



## Tino (29. November 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ich hab schon gut einvakumiert für Weihnachten.
Werde aber diese Woche wohl noch was holen


----------



## Tino (29. November 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Heute morgen musste ich den zweiten Nackenschinken anschneiden.


----------



## Tino (29. November 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Freitag früh hole ich 5 Schweinebacken ab.

Die würze ich wie Pancetta und dann werden die luftgetrocknet


----------



## Franky (29. November 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

#6#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## daci7 (29. November 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

#6Astrein!
Da tropft mein Zahn - bis zum Anschnitt dauerts noch kurz ...


----------



## sprogoe (29. November 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Tino,
hast mir gerade gedanklich ´nen Tritt in den Allerwertesten verpaßt, endlich auch mal wieder Schinken zu machen.
Sieht mal wieder perfekt aus.#6

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Tino (30. November 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

So Leute mir reichts hier.

Gebt mal bißchen Gummi, dass ich nicht immer nur meine Fotos angucken muss.

Ansonsten stell ich hier nur noch Bilder vom Zehnägelschneiden rein.


----------



## Kauli11 (30. November 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Tino schrieb:


> So Leute mir reichts hier.
> 
> Gebt mal bißchen Gummi, dass ich nicht immer nur meine Fotos angucken muss.
> 
> Ansonsten stell ich hier nur noch Bilder vom Zehnägelschneiden rein.



...in der Küche. :vik:

Das möchte ich sehen.:m

#h


----------



## daci7 (30. November 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Tino schrieb:


> So Leute mir reichts hier.
> 
> Gebt mal bißchen Gummi, dass ich nicht immer nur meine Fotos angucken muss.
> 
> Ansonsten stell ich hier nur noch Bilder vom Zehnägelschneiden rein.



Immer mit der Ruhe - Gut Ding will Weil ham 
Anschnitt ist frühestens nächste Woche zum probieren!


----------



## Tino (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Daci, schöne Stücke sind das. 

Der Fleisch Anteil ist echt geil.

Bin gespannt wie sie beim.anschneiden aussehen


----------



## sprogoe (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Daci,
sieht schon sehr gut aus.#6
Weiter so.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## daci7 (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Grad mal ein Stück Bauch angeschnitten und probiert - sehr geil! Ich hatte zum Pökeln eine gute Portion Chiliflocken zugegeben, das kommt richtig gut jetz!
Leider ist die Frau grad unterwegs und mit meinem Taschenrechner kann ich keine Fotos mit mehr als 5 Pixeln machen 
Egal, wird nachgeliefert.


Aber mal ne kleine Frage:
Wie lagert ihr denn die fertigen Stücke für längere Zeit ohne  zu frosten (bis Weihnachten/Sylvester)? 
Einfach an der Luft lassen und weiter trocknen lassen?
Einschweißen und in den Kühlschrank?
In Papier schlagen und in den Kühlschrank?

Grüße!


----------



## daci7 (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Achja, Frau mit Schmarzfon ist zu Haus!


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

ja leck mich, sieht das geil aus!! 
Haben will............


----------



## sprogoe (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ach Mist,
jetzt ist sicher Schluß mit Scotch?:q

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

?????????????
Seit wann schliesst das eine das andere aus??????????


----------



## daci7 (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ?????????????
> Seit wann schliesst das eine das andere aus??????????



Ich glaub er spricht die Frau an


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

aaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhsoooooooooooooooooooooooo......................


----------



## daci7 (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Aber keine Panik - die Frau trinkt mit 
Morgen dann mal den Lachsschinken anschneiden!


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

grins, so gehts mit falsch verstehen - Schnaps STATT Schinken - da hat halt bei mir kurz ein Kurzschluss im Kulinarikzentrum im Hirn stattgefunden..

Lassts euch schmecken, Gruß unbekannterweise an Frau!!


----------



## daci7 (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> grins, so gehts mit falsch verstehen - Schnaps STATT Schinken - da hat halt bei mir kurz ein Kurzschluss im Kulinarikzentrum im Hirn stattgefunden..
> 
> Lassts euch schmecken, Gruß unbekannterweise an Frau!!



Neee ... Schnapps MIT Schinken! :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

eben!!!!


----------



## daci7 (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Außerdem ists natürlich eher Speck mit Schnappes! Oder Schbegg mit Schnabbs wie man bei euch sagen würde


----------



## daci7 (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Heute noch eine Runde angeschnitten und einvekuumiert.
Der Lachsschinken ist ebenfalls richtig gut geworden!
Die Farbe kommt leider nicht so gut rüber, da das Foto mit dem Handy aufgenommen wurde.
Jetz wird die nächste Fuhre eingepökelt - Nuss und Nacken :l


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Bereitest Du ich auf nen Einmarsch vor??

Große Familie?

Oder ein Teil für den Admin??

;_)))))


----------



## daci7 (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Musste vorbei kommen 
Ansosnten: Großer Bekanntenkreis, ein Teil wird eingelagert und in den nächsten Tagen und Wochen wird auch eine Menge gefuttert - so die Erfahrung |supergri
Und wie gesagt: Schnappes und Speck geht eigentlich immer :m
Nächste Woche wird auch angefangen zu backen.
Herrlich!


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Brot oder Kekse (backen)?


----------



## bombe20 (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



daci7 schrieb:


> Aber mal ne kleine Frage:
> Wie lagert ihr denn die fertigen Stücke für längere Zeit ohne  zu frosten (bis Weihnachten/Sylvester)?


eingeschlagen in backpapier im kühlschrank.
sieht klasse aus, was du da gezaubert hast.


----------



## sprogoe (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Scotchtorte.:vik:


----------



## daci7 (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Mandelecken (süß) und Hefezöpfe (herzhaft).
Schnapps gibts nur für den Koch - und zum Backen wird das natürlich ein Rum sein! 
Da freu ich mich auch schon wieder drauf: Richtig süße Mandelecken  getunkt in starke, dunkle Schokolade und dazu einen ordentlichen Ron Zacapa Centario :l
Wenn Nachtisch, dann so.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Da hat einer Geschmack ;-))


----------



## daci7 (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Bedankt - aber vor allem hat da jetz einer Zeit und Bock :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Bockbier??


----------



## daci7 (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Gute Idee!
PS: Vielleich mal zurück zum Thema jetz - wir müllen hier den von Siggi und Tino so schön gepflegten Thread voll


----------



## Tino (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Klasse  daci

Schöne Stücke sind das geworden.


----------



## Tino (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ich war auch wieder fleißig.

4 Schweinebacken für Guanciale ein gepökelt und einen Bauch für Pancetta 
Die Schweinebacken bekamen zwei Gewürzmischungen und werden dann luftgetrocknet, genau wie die Pancetta.


----------



## Tino (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Heute hab ich noch schnell 4 kJ Bauch vom Duke of Berkshire Schwein eingepökelt.
Rezept blieb sehr einfach, um den Eigengeschmack im Vordergrund zu lassen.


----------



## sprogoe (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Gutes Gelingen Tino,
wieder mal einer der interessanten Posts,
in die es sich auch lohnt rein zu schauen.|rolleyes

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Tino (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Vielen Dank Siggi


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

scheis........... Tino, sieht das geil aus!!


----------



## Tino (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Danke Thomas 

Nächste Woche hol ich mir noch fetten Rückenspeck.

Der wird speziell gewürzt und gesalzen.
Dann vakumiere ich die Stücke und nächstes Jahr im August werde ich den ersten anschneiden.

Das ist dann nach Art Lardo


----------



## sprogoe (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Mann Tino,
Du machst mich schon wieder neugierig.
Magst Du noch ein paar Angaben über die Gewürze und Mengen machen? Würde ich gerne auch mal ausprobieren.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Tino (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Die jeweiligen Rezepte stelle ich später noch rein.


----------



## mig23 (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Na hier geht´s ja ganz schön rund im Moment !?!
Hab heute mein Kronfleisch bekommen. Das wird heute noch gewürzt und vakuumiert und nächste Woche im Räucherofen getrocknet !
Dann giebt´s auch ein paar Bilder von mir für euch !


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

freu mich schon drauf..


----------



## sprogoe (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

mig
was ist Kronfleisch, Hirschgeweih oder was Adeliges?|kopfkrat

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Klaus-a. (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Mahlzeit...
hier Schweinchenfilet kaltgeräuchert 5 mal 12 Stunden..


----------



## sprogoe (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Gut gelungen, schöner Anschnitt.#6


----------



## mig23 (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Kronfleisch ist das  Zwerchfell vom Rind !
Langfaserig aber sehr mager !


----------



## Tino (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Sieht Klasse aus Klaus. #6


----------



## Tino (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Siggi, hier kommen meine Rezepte.











Beim Schweinebauch fehlen 5 gr. Traubenzucker und die Lorbeer Blätter hab ich weggelassen.

Ich wollte diesen Bauch von dieser Rasse so spartanisch wie möglich um den Eigengeschmack zu belassen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Klaus-a. schrieb:


> Mahlzeit...
> hier Schweinchenfilet kaltgeräuchert 5 mal 12 Stunden..


Hab grade gegessen, wenn ich das so seh, könnt ich schon wieder..
Geil schauts aus..


----------



## sprogoe (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Super Tino,
vielen Dank, gleich mal abgespeichert.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## mig23 (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Da gestern mein Jäger da war und mir einen Frischling (25kg) gebracht hat, hab ich die Gelegenheit genutzt und die Lendchen gleich mit einvacuumiert mit dem Kronfleisch ! :q
Gewürzmischung : Rohrzucker, Meersalz, Zwiebelpulver, Knoblauchpulver, Wacholderbeeren, schwarzer Pfeffer, Lorbeerblätter




 Kronfleisch (Zwerchfell vom Rind)














Lendchen vom Frischling


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Als mein Vater noch lebte (Jäger), hatt ich auch immer genügend Wild - in letzter Zeit wirds immer weniger, da auch seine alten Jagdkollegen eben immer älter werden und weniger rausgehen..

Dan beneid ich Dich etwas...


----------



## mig23 (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Giebt doch bestimmt noch andere, jüngere Jäger in deiner Umgebung !
Musst dich halt mal umschauen und dir einen Jäger deines Vertrauens suchen !
Mein Wild ist auf Strahlung getestet, der Fleischbeschauer hat ein Auge drauf geworfen und es ist ordnungsgemäß abgehangen !
Und, der Preis passt auch ! So hat mich der Frischling mit 25 kg nur 80 € gekostet, allso 3,20 €/kg ! 
Ich glaub da kann man nicht meckern !?! :q


----------



## Tino (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo mig 

Absolut fairer Preis und geiles Fleisch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



mig23 schrieb:


> Giebt doch bestimmt noch andere, jüngere Jäger in deiner Umgebung !
> Musst dich halt mal umschauen und dir einen Jäger deines Vertrauens suchen !
> Mein Wild ist auf Strahlung getestet, der Fleischbeschauer hat ein Auge drauf geworfen und es ist ordnungsgemäß abgehangen !
> Und, der Preis passt auch ! So hat mich der Frischling mit 25 kg nur 80 € gekostet, allso 3,20 €/kg !
> Ich glaub da kann man nicht meckern !?! :q


ne, ist topp!!


----------



## sprogoe (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



mig23 schrieb:


> Und, der Preis passt auch ! So hat mich der Frischling mit 25 kg nur 80 € gekostet, allso 3,20 €/kg !
> Ich glaub da kann man nicht meckern !?! :q



Hallo mig,
25 kg Frischling, der war sicher in der Decke zum Selbstzerwirken?
Frage nur, wieviel kg bleiben danach und welcher Kilopreis ergibt sich dann?
Ich bekam auch 10 kg Frischling; alles zerlegt; pro kg 5,40 €.
Ist doch sicher auch okay, oder?

Gruß Siggi


----------



## daci7 (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Die Preise für Wild variieren extrem je nach Region. Schaut euch mal in Jägerforen um - den einen wird das Fleisch aus den Händen gerissen und die anderen schießen schon garkeine Schweine mehr weil sie befürchten müssen auf dem Fleisch hocken zu bleiben.
Ein Bekannter meinte mal zu mir, dass er nurnoch auf Bestellung Schweine schießt. Der Wildtierhändler würde ihm die Tiere nur für Cent-Beträge das Kilo abnehmen und dafür ist es ihm zu schade.
#h


----------



## mig23 (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Nö, war nicht in der Decke !
War grob zerlegt, d.h. 1 Stück Rücken mit den Lendchen drin, je 2 Vorder- und Hinterkeulen, 1 Hals und 2X Rippchen !
Die 25 kg waren ohne Kopf und er hatte vergessen die Vorderläufe mit zu wiegen !
In der Decke würd ich`s noch billiger bekommen !


----------



## mathei (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ich habe letztens ne Sau gekauft. Mit Decke und Kopf waren es 45 KG. Ohne dann ca.33 KG. Bezahlt habe ich 90 € pluss 7 € für die Beschauung.


----------



## sprogoe (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Das war dann aber ´nen echtes Schnäppchen.


----------



## Tino (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



mathei schrieb:


> Ich habe letztens ne Sau gekauft. Mit Decke und Kopf waren es 45 KG. Ohne dann ca.33 KG. Bezahlt habe ich 90 € pluss 7 € für die Beschauung.




Hallo Mathias 

Hast du da nen Jäger anner Hand?


----------



## sprogoe (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Tino,
ich glaube eher, der hat ´ne Hand an dem Jäger.|supergri


----------



## mig23 (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

#d Siiiiggiiiii, du Schwerenöter !!!
Immer nur ungezogene Sachen im Kopf ! #c
schlimm...schlimm... schlimm... |uhoh:


----------



## mathei (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Tino schrieb:


> Hallo Mathias
> 
> Hast du da nen Jäger anner Hand?



ja hab ich. der gute rentner geht fast täglich zur jagd


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Besser geht nicht - da fehlt mir echt mein Vater ....


----------



## spaniac (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Moin,

Hab mich das erste Mal als kalte Räuchern getraut nachdem ich diverse Male heiß geräuchert habe. Dran glauben mussten eine Lachsseite (1,3kg) und ein Stück Tuna (700g).

Ich bin wie folgt vorgegangen:

1. 40h beizen mit Salz, Zucker, Oregano, Pfeffer

(https://bbqpit.de/raeucherlachs-selber-machen/)

2. abgewaschen, abgetrocknet und mit Vodka behandelt

3. 24h offen im Kühlschrank getrocknet

4. 8h mit dem Jaeger Sparbrand mit doppelter Leistung geräuchert 

5. 24h offen im Kühlschrank ruhen lassen

Insgesamt finde ich es gut gelungen, nur schon fast zu rauchig. Was kann ich anders machen? Richtig aufhängen zum Lüften nach dem räuchern? Den Sparbrand nur einfach anzünden und nicht doppelt?


----------



## daci7 (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

#6
Das sieht auch super aus!


----------



## aal60 (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Sieht doch gut, aus. Ich räuchere mit Kaltrauch noch länger, bis zu 72 Std.
Beizzeit auch länger, bei Großfilets, aber in Vakuumtüte. Da läuft der Sud nicht ab.

Zum Wochenende gehen meine LAXforellenfilets an sden Start.

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## spaniac (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



aal60 schrieb:


> Sieht doch gut, aus. Ich räuchere mit Kaltrauch noch länger, bis zu 72 Std.
> Beizzeit auch länger, bei Großfilets, aber in Vakuumtüte. Da läuft der Sud nicht ab.
> 
> Zum Wochenende gehen meine LAXforellenfilets an sden Start.
> ...



Und lüftest du die Filets nach dem Räuchern? Wieviel Mehl nimmst du bzw lässt du immer nur von einer Seite aus glimmen?


----------



## aal60 (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Lauflänge meines Sparbrandes sind ca. 90cm bei einem Querschnitt von 10 x 10cm, einseitig angezündet qualmt es zwischen 22 -24 Std. Gelüftet wird nicht zwischendurch, er ist ca. 1-2 Std. aus. Ich verwende aber auch gröberes Buchenmehl, dass durch eine Wippsäge beim Brennholzschneiden abfällt. Aber mein Räucherofen ist wesentlich größer, gemauert, Rauchkammer ca. 50 x 75 x 180cm und es herrscht ein leichter Durchzug.
Werde dieses Mal kleinere Filets beizen und kalträuchen, jeweils 48 Std.

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## Tino (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



mathei schrieb:


> ja hab ich. der gute rentner geht fast täglich zur jagd



Hört sich gut an.

Kann man da fürs nächste Jahr was anleiern? 

Weit weg wohnst du ja nicht.


----------



## Tino (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo 

Hier ist mein Lardo Projekt mit Rezept.


----------



## Tino (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Nach langer Recherche zu Rezepten, hab ich mich so original dran gehalten wie ich es für gut empfand.
Die Menge ist erschreckend, aber ich werde erstmal abwarten wie er wird.
Danach kann ich die Mengen immer noch angleichen.

Insgesamt waren es 4,8 kg Rückenspeck mit einer Dicke von bis zu 9!!!!!! cm.


----------



## daci7 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Lardo :k
Aber für 3-6 Monate min. den Kühlschrank belegen ... dafür fehlt mir leider der Platz...


----------



## mig23 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hey Tino !
Ist das blankes Fett, das du da pökelst ?
Zu was ist das gut ???


----------



## Gast (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



mig23 schrieb:


> Hey Tino !
> Ist das blankes Fett, das du da pökelst ?
> Zu was ist das gut ???


Dünn aufgeschnitten ist es als Aufschnitt eine Delikatesse.
Und wenn die Stücke auch noch vom Mangalica Schwein sind kann man sie fast mit Gold aufwiegen


----------



## mig23 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Mein Trockenfleisch ist fertig !!! :vik:
Ich kann´s nur jedem raten, es auch zu versuchen !!!
War sehr einfach zu machen und ist superlecker !
















Nächses mal werde ich besser  dünn geschnittene Rouladen verwenden . Das Kronfleich ist zu dick (ca. 1 cm) !
Die Gewürze, die ich alle Phi mal Daumen dosiert hab, passen wie Faust auf Auge !
Schön rauchiger Geschmack, leicht süßlich am Anfang, beim Kauen immer mehr salziger werdend (aber nicht zu sehr) mit guter Zwiebel- und Knoblauchnote und einer leichten Wacholdernote im Abgang !
Ich bin voll zufrieden und begeistert !!! :k
Wer das einmal Ausprobiert hat, kauft garantiert kein sündhaft teueres Beef Jerky mehr im Laden !!!
Wer keinen Räucherofen oder Smoker hat, sollte lieber auf den Rauchgeschmack verzichten, bevor man mit Liquid Smoke hantiert !!!


----------



## Tino (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ich lass den in der Speisekammer mit ca. 12 Grad.

Bei dem Salzgehalt kann garnichts passieren.


----------



## sprogoe (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Interessant mig,
habe noch nie im "Abgang" eine Wacholdernote verspürt.:m

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Tino (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



mig23 schrieb:


> Hey Tino !
> Ist das blankes Fett, das du da pökelst ?
> Zu was ist das gut ???



Hallo mig 

Ja das ist unbehandelter Rückenspeck.

Zu Antipasti und geröstetem Ciabatta, dazu gehobelten Parmesan und nen guten Riesling an einem schönen Sommerabend.

Einfach herrlich


----------



## Tino (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Dein Trockenfleisch sieht sehr Geil aus.

Klasse


----------



## Jens76 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hab mich nun auch mal zum kalträuchern über die Feiertage entschieden.
Mal schauen wie das "erste Mal" wird!


----------



## daci7 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Tino schrieb:


> Ich lass den in der Speisekammer mit ca. 12 Grad.
> 
> Bei dem Salzgehalt kann garnichts passieren.



Stimmt auch wieder - aber 100g klingt auch erstmal echt heftig. Da bin ich mal gespannt! Schade, dass man jetz so lang warten muss.
PS: Das Dörrfleisch klingt echt gut! Gut aussehen tuts ja eher selten.
PPS @ Jens: Irgendwann ist immer das erste Mal. Wenn man sich vorher ein wenig eingelesen hat (zum beispiel hier) und die Ratschläge befolgt kann eigentlich wenig schiefgehn!


----------



## Jens76 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



daci7 schrieb:


> PPS @ Jens: Irgendwann ist immer das erste Mal. Wenn man sich vorher ein wenig eingelesen hat (zum beispiel hier) und die Ratschläge befolgt kann eigentlich wenig schiefgehn!



Das hab ich, hier und anderswo!

Ich weiss ja nicht, ob das jetzt hier Majestätsbeleidigung ist, aber ich geh mit der Idee schwanger, so ein Stück Oberschale abzukochen!

Kochschinken is auch lecker!

Hat das schonmal jemand gemacht?

Hatte gedacht, so nach 7-8 Tagen raus und saubermachen, wieder einschweissen und 2h bei 65-70 Grad in den Aldi-Thermomix!


----------



## mig23 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



> nteressant mig,
> habe noch nie im "Abgang" eine Wacholdernote verspürt


Tja Siggi, da hast du anscheinend was verpasst im
n deinem bisherigen Leben !



> Dein Trockenfleisch sieht sehr Geil aus.
> 
> Klasse


 Und so schmeckt es auch ! Der Suchtfaktor ist schon seeeeehr hoch ! Is fast schon alles weg !!!



> Ja das ist unbehandelter Rückenspeck.
> 
> Zu Antipasti und geröstetem Ciabatta, dazu gehobelten Parmesan und nen guten Riesling an einem schönen Sommerabend.
> 
> Einfach herrlich


  aaaaahaa, das mit dem Riesling hat mich überzeugt, muss ich unbedingt mal probieren ! :#2:


----------



## daci7 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



sprogoe schrieb:


> Interessant mig,
> habe noch nie im "Abgang" eine Wacholdernote verspürt.:m
> 
> Gruß Siggi


Noch kein Gin getrunken?


----------



## sprogoe (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



daci7 schrieb:


> Noch kein Gin getrunken?




Brrrrrr...,
den schmiere ich nur auf Lachsfilets beim Beizen.


----------



## u-see fischer (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Jens76 schrieb:


> Kochschinken is auch lecker!
> 
> Hat das schonmal jemand gemacht?
> 
> Hatte gedacht, so nach 7-8 Tagen raus und saubermachen, wieder einschweissen und 2h bei 65-70 Grad in den Aldi-Thermomix!



Ob der Kochschinken so, nur eingeschweißt, gut wird, kann ich nicht so recht glauben. Für Kochschinken benötigt man eine Kochschinkenform, siehe hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4282817&postcount=1469


----------



## daci7 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Ob der Kochschinken so, nur eingeschweißt, gut wird, kann ich nicht so recht glauben. Für Kochschinken benötigt man eine Kochschinkenform, siehe hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4282817&postcount=1469



Das sieht ja mal geil aus!
Kannst du uns ein wenig Hintergrundinfos geben? Wie hast du das Fleisch vorher behandelt? Wie Gegart? Wurde der Schinken auch geräuchert?
Lecker!
#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

aber echt, richtig geil!!


----------



## mig23 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

#c Tja, was soll ich sagen !?!
Das ganze Trockenfleisch........ 
alles weg.....zusammengefuttert !!! :c


Aber, zum Glück hab ich gerade Rindsrouladen und Putenrouladen einvacuumiert ! 
Am Sonntag wird wieder der Ofen rauchen !!! :vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



mig23 schrieb:


> #c Tja, was soll ich sagen !?!
> Das ganze Trockenfleisch........
> alles weg.....zusammengefuttert !!! :c


alleine????
|rolleyes|rolleyes


----------



## mig23 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

|bigeyes Nöööö !
Die Familie und die bucklige Verwandschaft hat zugeschlagen ! #d


----------



## spaniac (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Nach der ersten Kalträuchererfahrung habe ich jetzt weniger Salz genommen und eine ganze Seite zum Beizen in den Kühlschrank gepackt.

Gesellschaft leisten ihm ein graved Lachs und mein erster Pökelversuch mit einem 1,6kg Lachs (-Schinken). Dieser wartet nun bis Silvester im Vakuum


----------



## Jens76 (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Mal noch was anderes.
Es wird ja hier viel mit Gewürzen, Zeiten und Räuchergängen experimentiert.

Wie siehts denn mit dem Mehl aus? Hat da jemand genauere Erfahrungen, und mag mich teilhaben lassen? Eigenschaften verschiedener Hölzer?
Evtl. schon mal jemand Hölzer gemischt? Z.B. Buche/Apfel oder sowas?

Fänd ich interessant!


----------



## jaunty_irl (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Jens76 schrieb:


> Mal noch was anderes.
> Es wird ja hier viel mit Gewürzen, Zeiten und Räuchergängen experimentiert.
> 
> Wie siehts denn mit dem Mehl aus? Hat da jemand genauere Erfahrungen, und mag mich teilhaben lassen? Eigenschaften verschiedener Hölzer?
> ...


Also räucherholz ist eigentlich fast immer hartholz. obsthölzer, eiche, buche. Für gewisse kaltrauch spezialitäten auch ausgewählte nadelhölzer. Birke und rottanne zb. Eignet sich überhaupt nicht.
 Edit: birke geht natürlich doch ist es unverzichtbar die rinde zu entfernen.


----------



## jaunty_irl (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Für Fisch und helles Fleisch verwende ich meistens mildere hölzer wie Esche, Erle, Buche und Eiche.
Buche eigentlich nur für fettigere Fische wie Aal, Wels und grosse forellen.
Nach lust und laune mische ich auch schonmal. Buche + Esche  passt zb. Sehr gut zum Aal.
Für dunkles fleisch benutze ich dann dinge wie Kirschbaum, Apfelbaum, Hickory, wallnuss und co. Auch da kann man nach belieben mischen. Dunkle starke hölzer machen bei mischungen nie mehr als 40% aus bei mir.


----------



## sprogoe (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Beim Heißräuchern verwende ich zum Heizen nur Buche, zum anschließenden Räuchern kein Mehl, sondern fein aufgespaltenes Holz (etwa 10 cm lang und 3-5 mm dick) und dabei gern eine Mischung aus 40% Buche, 40% Kirsche und 20% Erle. Das Ergebnis gefällt mir sehr.
Beim Verglimmen dieser Holzspalte hat man auch etwas mehr Wärme im Ofen wie bei Mehl, ca. 50-60 Grad gegenüber bei Mehl etwa nur 40-45 Grad.
Zum Kalträuchern verwende ich nur reines Buchenmehl in der feinsten Körnung.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## mig23 (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



> Wie siehts denn mit dem Mehl aus? Hat da jemand genauere Erfahrungen, und mag mich teilhaben lassen?


Schau mal hier ! --->http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=250382


----------



## sprogoe (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Jens76 schrieb:


> Mal noch was anderes.
> Es wird ja hier viel mit Gewürzen, Zeiten und Räuchergängen experimentiert.
> 
> Wie siehts denn mit dem Mehl aus? Hat da jemand genauere Erfahrungen, und mag mich teilhaben lassen? Eigenschaften verschiedener Hölzer?
> ...



Ich habe mal experimentiert und darüber berichtet, aber jeder empfindet wohl anders. Schau mal:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3968624&postcount=49

Gruß Siggi


----------



## sprogoe (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Leute,
unsere alte Räuchernase Daci hat heute Geburtstag. Haut mal in die Tasten.
Von mir schon mal alles Gute und weiterhin viel Erfolg Daci.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Tino (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hab den Bauch für Pancetta abgewaschen, gut getrocknet und gewickelt.

Zum Schluss wurden die Enden noch glatt abgeschnitten um keine Feuchtigkeitsnester zu haben.


----------



## Paxcom (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Habe auch Nußschinken mit Pökelsalz gepökelt. (15 Tage). In einem Gefrierbeutel Luftdicht verschlossen und in den Kühlschrank gepakt. Nach dem räuchern noch 1 Woche hängen lassen. Beim aufschneiden war er in der Mitte deutlich weicher wie außen. Wieso das?

Danke


----------



## Jens76 (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Vielen Dank für die Hinweise!

Heute kommen die Schinken raus, und werden aufgehängt. Ich hoffe, das ich dann über die Festtage räuchern kann.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Paxcom schrieb:


> Habe auch Nußschinken mit Pökelsalz gepökelt. (15 Tage). In einem Gefrierbeutel Luftdicht verschlossen und in den Kühlschrank gepakt. Nach dem räuchern noch 1 Woche hängen lassen. Beim aufschneiden war er in der Mitte deutlich weicher wie außen. Wieso das?
> 
> Danke


Der Verlust der Feuchtigkeit geht immer von Außen nach innen. Wenn man ein gleichmässigeres Ergebnis haben möchte kann man nochmal vakumieren, dann verteilt sich die Feuchtigkeit gleichmäßig.


----------



## Jens76 (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Mann, mann, mann.... Küche und Garage duften nach Thymian..... sehr lecker!

Einer is im Topf und wird Kochschinken!


----------



## u-see fischer (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



daci7 schrieb:


> Das sieht ja mal geil aus!
> Kannst du uns ein wenig Hintergrundinfos geben? Wie hast du das Fleisch vorher behandelt? Wie Gegart? Wurde der Schinken auch geräuchert?
> Lecker!
> #6



Liege im Moment mit Bruch im Sprunggelenk in Österreich im Krankenhaus, nein ich bin nicht Ski gefahren.
Ab Mittwoch bin ich wieder zuhause, habe da auch wieder Zugriff auf PC und Kochschinkenausrüstung. Kann, wenn erwünscht eine Schritt für Schritt Anleitung einstellen.

Möchte nur anmerken, Kochschinken zu erstellen ist eigentlich ganz einfach.


----------



## Jens76 (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Liege im Moment mit Bruch im Sprunggelenk in Österreich [...]



Dann mal gute Besserung und komm schnell auf die Beine.




u-see fischer schrieb:


> Möchte nur anmerken, Kochschinken zu erstellen ist eigentlich ganz einfach.



Hab gestern ein fürs räuchern vorbereitetes Stück für ne Stunde bei 70 Grad im Thermomix gegart. Geht für kleine Portionen auch mal ohne Form und schmeckt mal richtig klasse. Nächstes Mal geht er danach für die Farbe noch in den Kaltrauch!


----------



## Franky (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Mal an die Schinkenspezis gefragt...
Wenn ich kein Vakuumierdings hab und trotzdem trocken pökeln möchte, worin bewahre ich den Schinken auf? "Tupperdose"??
Ich wollte mich mal an einem schönen Stück Schweineschulter versuchen... Zum Aufhängen und Durchbrennen würde ich den in meinen Räucherofen draussen packen. Dann kann er sich schon mal dran gewöhnen, dortdrin gesmokt zu werden


----------



## Klaus-a. (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Franky schrieb:


> Mal an die Schinkenspezis gefragt...
> Wenn ich kein Vakuumierdings hab und trotzdem trocken pökeln möchte, worin bewahre ich den Schinken auf? "Tupperdose"??



Gefrierbeutel und Luft raus ziehen,den Beutel drehen das keine neue Luft rein kann.Beispiel wie beim transport Zierfische aus dem Handel,nur eben ohne luft.


----------



## sprogoe (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Tino & Jens76,
Eure "Fleischbatzen" sehen echt lecker aus.

Wünsche Allen hier ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und guten Appetit beim Selbstgeräucherten.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## aal60 (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Allen Freunden des guten Rauches, wünsche ich ein gesegnetes Weihnachtsfest, Glück, Erfolg und Gesundheit, sowie ein Guten rutsch ins Neue Jahr. #h

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## daci7 (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Von mir ebenso!
Ich hab vorgestern noch ordentlich geraucht ... ähhh geräuchert - Hering, Makrele, Hornhecht, Platten und Lachs (alles aus der Ostsee) um den Gefrierschrank ein wenig zu leeren. Hab aber leider im Eifer des Gefechts keine Fotos schießen können.
Heute Abend werden noch ein paar Hühnebollen veredelt zur Feier des Tages.
Hoffentlich schaff ich es da einen Schnappschuss zu machen bevor die unter die Räder kommen  :m

@Tino: Die Pancetta sieht sehr geil aus!


----------



## Jens76 (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Erster Gang von 8h durch! 
Ein Stückchen musste ich einfach mal! Sehr lecker, tolles Raucharoma aber doch innen noch sehr feucht. Zweiter Gang über Nacht, dann zwei drei Tage hinhängen, dann einschweissen!

Frohe Weihnachten!


----------



## honeybee (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Wir hatten heute 2x Barsch und 1x Aal geräuchert.
Dazu kamen im 1. Versuch 2 Wachteln

Vom Fleisch her top.....allerdings war die Haut bitter #c
Jetzt habe ich bedenken, da ich noch 8 Stück mit Haut und dann 10 ohne Haut eingefroren habe.

Ich meine, die Haut kann man ja entfernen. Aber es wäre sehr ärgerlich, wenn dann bei denen ohne Haut, das Fleisch bitter wird.

Woran kann das liegen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hör ich auch zum ersten Mal - richtig "bitter"??

Wie warm/heiss geräuchert und wie lange?

Und wie eingelegt ?

Wüsste ausm Kopp nix, was in der Haut selber sein könnte, was bitter werden sollte (im Fleisch eh net - aber wenn die Haut biter wird, wer weiss dann schon?)


----------



## daci7 (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Wie war denn dir Farbe? Wenn die Teile noch zu viel nässen setzt sich Ruß ab und das kann bitter sein. Das sollte man aber sehen.
Ansonsten klingt das richtig gut!


----------



## sprogoe (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Jana,
die Wachteln sehen ja ganz normal geräuchert aus, also nix zu sehen von Kondensat oder so, welches die Haut hätte bitter werden lassen.
Einzige mögliche Erklärung....die Wachteln waren aus Bitterfeld:q

Gruß Siggi


----------



## aal60 (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

@honeybee, ist schon komisch. Die Patina an den Ofenwänden
ist auch Ok. 
War die Haut noch feucht? Welche Holzart und -Späne hast Du verwendet?

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ich könnte mir vorstellen,  daß entweder das Räuchermehl / Späne etwas feucht, waren, oder der Zug zu weit geschlossen.

Beim Fisch war das kein Problem, da die Oberfläche trockener war, die Haut der Wachtel ist empfindlicher und enthält viel mehr Feuchtigkeit. 

Es kann helfen etwas zu warten, bevor man das Räuchergut verzehrt.

Wie habt ihr denn geräuchert?


----------



## honeybee (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ohh so viele Fragen auf einmal....:q
Wir sind ja noch Räucheranfänger. Aber Fisch, Garnelenspieße und Eier gelingen uns schon ganz gut.
Nun wollte ich mal die Wachteln probieren.


> Wie war denn dir Farbe?


Dunkel-Goldgelb


> Einzige mögliche Erklärung....die Wachteln waren aus Bitterfeld


Ach nö.....da hätte sich nicht gelohnt. Zu weit weg


> War die Haut noch feucht?


Die waren m.E. trocken. Hatte sie über 6 Stunden hängen gehabt und vorher gut abgetupft


> Welche Holzart und -Späne hast Du verwendet?


Für die Hitze gab es diesmal Pflaume. Späne waren Buchenspäne. Holz war trocken (die Späne auch) 


> Wie habt ihr denn geräuchert?


Ganz "normal" heiß

So waren die echt lecker und schön saftig.


----------



## Riesenangler (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Eine Sache, dke viele nicht bedenken ist die, das mann oft zu viel Rauch drauf gibt. Wenn dann der Rauch nicht gut abziehen kann und dein Räuchergut noch etwas zu feucht ist, dann kommt es zu einem Rauchstau. Die noch feuchte Haut, hat dann die im stehenden Rauch vorhandenen Bitterstoffe aufgenommen. Wäre zumindest für mich jetzt, die einzig logische Erklärung. Das ist mir auch schon mit 20 Schweinfilets passiert.


----------



## sprogoe (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Wenn doch nur die Haut bitter war und das Fleisch nicht, wird es wohl so ähnlich sein wie bei Räucherfisch. Da ißt ja auch keiner die Haut, weil sie einfach nicht schmeckt.
Muß dabei noch an einen früheren, inzwischen verstorbenen Bekannten denken, der mir mal sagte, ich würde die Fische zu stark räuchern, man könne ja die Haut nicht essen. (hab´ihn aber mal beobachtet, wie er mit Gewalt versuchte, diese Haut runter zu würgen, er war fast am kotzen, ich stand aber auch kurz davor).
Oder ist es die späte Rache der ermordeten Wachtel?
Also Haut runter, Fleisch genießen und nicht zuviel Gedanken machen.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## nobbi1962 (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

hänge sie nach oben................nicht ans swanzende vom aal;-)


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



sprogoe schrieb:


> Wenn doch nur die Haut bitter war und das Fleisch nicht, wird es wohl so ähnlich sein wie bei Räucherfisch. Da ißt ja auch keiner die Haut, weil sie einfach nicht schmeckt.QUOTE]
> 
> Sprotte und Sardine werden geräuchert durchaus mit Haut verzehrt,  so die Fische klein genug sind. So sind wohl eher die zähe Haut und die großen, vielen Schuppen der Grund.
> 
> Wenn die Haut bitter würde, wäre es der aufgeklappte Bückling innen wohl auch zumal das Fleisch schlechter abtrocknet als die  Haut.


----------



## willmalwassagen (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Wir räuchern in einem Bellonia IV Ofen. (Ca. 120 Forellen  a 350Gramm oder 24 Lachshälften). Mit Gasanschluß. Einen extra Kaltrauchgenerator haben wir auch. Aber der brennt immer zu schnell ab und wird auch sehr warm.

Für Kaltrauch sind wir deshalb auf den Jäger Sparbrand umgestigen. Die Teile funktionieren super und brennen ca. 10-12 Stunden. 2 Stück geben genug Rauch für den großen Ofen. Wir haben dann 2 Sparbrand so gekoppelt, dass wenn der Erste durchgebrannt ist der 2. zündet(einfach Holzkole oder Eierkarton als Verbinder einlegen). Damit haben wir 24 Stunden leichten Rauch, nie über 20 Grad und haben nach dieser Zeit einen mild geräuchterten Lachs.
Eine Frage noch. Wer verwendet auch Sparbrand und die Anzünder von Jäger? Die kosten als ob sie aus Gold wären. Kennt jemand das Produkt und eine preiswerte Quelle ?


----------



## schlotterschätt (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Links Original und rechts Eigenbau ( der is schon 'n paar Jahre alt und sieht dem entsprechend aus |rolleyes )
Is bald mal wieder 'n neuer fällig.







Streckmetallblech, 'n Kantholz, Hammer und paar Schrauben, dann kannste Dir so'n Qualmerzeuger nach eigenem Gusto schmieden.
Ist zwar kein Meisterstück der Metallbaukunst aber erfüllt seinen Zweck hervorragend und kostet bißchen mehr als 'n Zehner. Zündung erfolgt mit 'nem Gasbrenner. #6


----------



## aal60 (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ja, ich zünde auch mit der Lötlampe, an der Anzündstelle ist noch ein Stück Verpackungspappmarche eingelegt. Ein halber Bierfilz geht auch gut. #6

gruß
Uwe


----------



## sprogoe (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Selbstgebaut aus Alu-Lochblech, Materialkosten etwa 5.- €,
glimmt ca. 16 Std. Angezündet wird mit der Lötlampe an einem Ende.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



sprogoe schrieb:


> Selbstgebaut aus Alu-Lochblech, Materialkosten etwa 5.- €,
> glimmt ca. 16 Std. Angezündet wird mit der Lötlampe an einem Ende.
> 
> Gruß Siggi


#6
Mensch Siggi ich bin immer wieder begeistert was du alles baust. Ich habe es mir schon so lange vorgenommen und immer wieder komm ich nicht aus den Puschen.


----------



## sprogoe (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Frank,
gib Dir selber ´nen Tritt, oder laß andere treten.
Im neuen Jahr habe ich mir auch vorgenommen, bevorzugt wieder solche (ich kann sie eigentlich wieder "Sparbrand" nennen, nachdem die Wortmarke beim Patentamt München gelöscht wurde, da nicht schützenwert) zu bauen.
Zum Räucherofenbau komme ich hier in der neuen Wohnung nicht mehr, aber so nützliches Zubehör ist schnell gebaut und wird man auch gern wieder los.
So´n Teil wird ja auch in dem AB-Räuchervideo gezeigt.
Gruß Siggi


----------



## Kauli11 (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



sprogoe schrieb:


> Frank,
> gib Dir selber ´nen Tritt, oder laß andere treten.
> Im neuen Jahr habe ich mir auch vorgenommen, bevorzugt wieder solche (ich kann sie eigentlich wieder "Sparbrand" nennen, nachdem die Wortmarke beim Patentamt München gelöscht wurde, da nicht schützenwert) zu bauen.
> Zum Räucherofenbau komme ich hier in der neuen Wohnung nicht mehr, aber so nützliches Zubehör ist schnell gebaut und wird man auch gern wieder los.
> ...



Siggi,
neue Wohnung? |kopfkrat
In der anderen zuviel gequalmt....ähh Geräuchert ?:q

#h


----------



## sprogoe (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Yes, seit Mai. 
Grund ist 200.- Euronen günstiger bei gleicher Grüße, zudem Terasse mit Wiese davor (zum Rauchen) statt Balkonia,
Freunde in unmittelbarer Nähe und nicht so viel A....loch-Nachbarn.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## spaniac (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Nachtrag zu Weihnachten:

Sowohl der geräucherte (8 und 16 Stunden Rauch) als auch der Graved Lachs sind sehr gut angekommen.

Was ich noch nicht so gelungen fand: die Scheiben in Richtung Schwanzflosse waren deutlich salziger: klar, dort ist die Lachsseite auch dünner.

Gibt es dafür einen Trick? Wasserbad wie nach dem Pökeln von Schinken?


----------



## yukonjack (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



spaniac schrieb:


> Nachtrag zu Weihnachten:
> 
> Sowohl der geräucherte (8 und 16 Stunden Rauch) als auch der Graved Lachs sind sehr gut angekommen.
> 
> ...



das vermutliche , salzige Schwanzstück würfeln und unter Frischkäse mischen und dann guten Hunger


----------



## sprogoe (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Wieviel Salz hast´e denn da drauf gekippt?
Bei mir kommen auf 1 Filet von 800-900 g 30 g Salz (ohne Jodelzusatz) und 15 g brauner Rohrzucker. 
Da schmeckt von Kopp bis Schwanz alles gleich.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## spaniac (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



sprogoe schrieb:


> Wieviel Salz hast´e denn da drauf gekippt?
> Bei mir kommen auf 1 Filet von 800-900 g 30 g Salz (ohne Jodelzusatz) und 15 g brauner Rohrzucker.
> Da schmeckt von Kopp bis Schwanz alles gleich.
> 
> Gruß Siggi



Habe mich an diesem Rezept orientiert:

https://bbqpit.de/raeucherlachs-selber-machen/

Und sogar die Menge auf 100g Salz/kg Fisch reduziert. Wie bekommst du denn mit 35+15g das Filet auch nur ansatzweise abgedeckt?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Wahrscheinlich vakuummiert er den Lachs ein, dann verteilt sich das Salz schön gleichmäßig und es wird ja nichts nach dem Einsalzen abgewaschen, bzw. sammelt sich unter dem Filet in der Schale.


----------



## sprogoe (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ja l.m.a.A....,
das sieht ja aus wie Fisch in der Salzkruste.
Wozu sollte ich das Filet mit derartigen Salzbergen abdecken?
Die 30 g bezogen sich auf Lachsforellenfilet von 800 g, also pro kg dann höchstens 40 g Salz. Die sind ja etwas dünner als die vom Lachs, aber auch bei Lachs würde ich nicht mehr als 45 g pro kg nehmen, dabei achte ich immer auf das Verhältnis von 2/3 Salz und 1/3 Zucker.
Im Netz findet man deart unterschiedliche Angaben zwischen 50 g bis weit über 100 g pro kg, daß man besser bedient ist, niemand Glauben zu schenken und selber auszuprobieren, was einem zusagt. 
Da bisher meine gebeizten Kaltrauch-Lachsforellenfilet nur in den höchsten Tönen gelobt wurden und sie mir auch selber so am besten schmecken, werde ich den Teufel tun und auf andere Empfehlungen hören.
Es kommt ja wohl auch keiner auf die Idee, beim Abkochen von Kartoffeln 250 g Salz in 3 L Wasser aufzulösen, die würde auch keiner mehr essen wollen, aber bei einem empfindlichen und zudem teuren Lebensmittel wie Fisch nun mal ist, kloppt man diese Salzmengen erst recht nicht bedenkenlos drauf.
Ich habe in einem anderen threat schon mal mein Kalträuchern beschrieben:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4617891&postcount=32

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Jens76 (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Angeschnitten und als kleine Neujahrsgrüsse wieder verschweisst!

Links Nuss, rechts Oberschale. Vom Nacken leider kein Bild. Schon verschenkt. Sah aber klasse aus.

Für erste mal bin ich super zufrieden! 

Aroma und Geschmack top!

Einige Sachen werd ich beim nächsten Mal anders machen.


----------



## Tino (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



spaniac schrieb:


> Nachtrag zu Weihnachten:
> 
> Sowohl der geräucherte (8 und 16 Stunden Rauch) als auch der Graved Lachs sind sehr gut angekommen.
> 
> ...



Das der Salzgehalt IMMER gleich ist , mache ich eine 1-1 Mischung. 

Damit hast du nie wieder Ärger mit versalzen, egal wieviel du nimmst von der Mischung


----------



## Nick1710 (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Jens76 schrieb:


> Angeschnitten und als kleine Neujahrsgrüsse wieder verschweisst!
> 
> Links Nuss, rechts Oberschale. Vom Nacken leider kein Bild. Schon verschenkt. Sah aber klasse aus.
> 
> ...


Sehr guter Geschmack und für dein erstes mal perfekt!! 

Gesendet von meinem PRA-LX1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jens76 (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Nick1710 schrieb:


> Sehr guter Geschmack und für dein erstes mal perfekt!!



Bedankt![emoji6]


----------



## Nick1710 (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ich werde gleich meine Forellen Räuchern[emoji39]


----------



## spaniac (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Tino schrieb:


> Das der Salzgehalt IMMER gleich ist , mache ich eine 1-1 Mischung.
> 
> Damit hast du nie wieder Ärger mit versalzen, egal wieviel du nimmst von der Mischung



Das ist genau das, was für einen Anfänger wie mich sinnvoll ist, werde ich ausprobieren!

Danke auch für die Tipps mit dem weniger Salz, Sproego, auch das werde ich testen!


----------



## sprogoe (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Richtig,
probier mal selber aus, was für Dich optimal ist, meistens bleibt man dann auch dabei.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Tino (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo spaniac 

Teste mal 1-1 

Danach weißt du , ob du etwas mehr Salz magst. 

Ich glaube aber nicht. 

Heute zum Frühstück gabs eine Seite mit diesem Rezept und alle 8 Leute waren begeistert. 
Sind in Dänemark mit Familie und Freunden zum Jahreswechsel


----------



## sprogoe (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ein frohes neues Jahr euch allen und Dir, lieber Tino, viel Spaß in DK und gute Heimfahrt.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Tino (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Danke Siggi 

Das wünsche ich dir und deiner Familie und allen anderen und ihren Familien ebenso. 

Viel Gesundheit, Erfolg und Glück euch allen.


----------



## Tino (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo 

Macht hier eigentlich keiner mehr was? 

Dieser Trööt vereinsamt immer mehr.

Sehr schade...


----------



## eiswerner (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo Leute habt ihr auch schon mal Bastard Makrelen Geräuchert.
Ich hab letztes Wochenende welche Geräuchert und gegessen ich find die waren Klasse hab leider keine Bilder.


----------



## mig23 (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Sind bestimmt sehr fettig ?


----------



## Jens76 (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Tino schrieb:


> Macht hier eigentlich keiner mehr was?



Will am WE nochmal ne Runde starten! 
Mit mehr Rosmarin ....... viel mehr Rosmarin. Ich liebe das Zeug.


----------



## sprogoe (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Tino schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Macht hier eigentlich keiner mehr was?
> 
> ...




Tino,
ein zeitweilig vereinsamter Trööt, in dem wenigstens hin und wieder sinnvolles auftaucht, ist mir auf alle Fälle noch lieber, wie so einige andere Trööt´s, die mit sinnfreien Post´s gefüllt werden.
Ich melde mich bald auch mal wieder zum Thema, habe heute noch einen Beelonia F2 Räucherofen zu einem Spottpreis gekauft. Noch bischen überarbeiten und dann in Betrieb nehmen. Berichte und Fotos folgen dann.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## eiswerner (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Nee die normalen Makrelen sind Fettiger und obendrein sind weniger Gräten drin.
Wir werden beim nächsten Norwegentrip mehr von denen mitnehmen.#:


----------



## sprogoe (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hier zunächst mal Fotos eines Ofens, den ich vor ein paar Wochen für 150.- € gebraucht gekauft habe.
Aus Aluminium, doppelwandig, isoliert, sehr leicht, Größe 1,00 x 0,50 x 0,40 m:

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Jens76 (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Aloah!

WE hab ich nicht geschafft, aber dann heute:

Lasset die Spiele beginnen!

Je 2x 1kg Nuss und Oberschale.

Nacken mache ich nicht mehr. War zwar geschmacklich auch super, aber die Konsistenz hat uns nicht gefallen.

Etwas mehr Rosmarin und Thymian genommen.
Pfeffer nur geschrotet, nicht fein gemahlen (Notiz an mich: Gewürzmühle oder mindestens nen Mörser kaufen)

Ich denke, dass ich übernächstes WE räuchern kann.


----------



## Tino (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Viel Erfolg und berichte weiter.


----------



## Jens76 (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Das will ich gerne tun. Donnerstag kommen die Stücke zum trocknen in meinen neuen Selbstbau Trocken- \ Reifeschrank!

Ist ein Nachbau von dieser interessanten Geschichte: 

KLICK

Hat mich den ganzen Samstag gekostet, sieht aber schnieke aus!

Mal schauen, ob das tut!


----------



## mig23 (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Mir würde da der Rauchgeschmack fehlen !


----------



## Jens76 (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

;+

Ich will den primär nutzen, um die Stücke vor, zwischen und nach den Räuchergängen aufzubewahren.

Die Trockenfunktion ist, so sie überhaupt funktioniert, nur ein nettes Gimmick. Und selbst Trockenfleisch kannst doch vor dem Trocknen räuchern!


----------



## mig23 (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

OK !
Dachte schon, dass jetz Liquit Smoke kommt .
Fuideiwl !


----------



## Nalguer (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe gestern einen alten Räucherschrank bei meiner Oma aus dem Keller geholt und in meine Garage verfrachtet. Da ich bisher nur mit einem Tischräucherofen gearbeitet habe, habe ich ein paar Fragen zur Optimierung des Ofens:







Abzug:
Ich habe zwar ein stück Ofenrohr, aber das war dafür da, da der Ofen direkt an den Schornsteinschacht angeschlossen war.
Oben sollte ich doch zumindes etwas wie ein Deckel drauf machen damit der Rauch nicht direkt durch geht, oder? Habe da schon mit einer Kaminlochabdeckung geliebäugelt.

Zuluft:
Unten erkennt man diese Lammelnöffnung, diese sind aber nicht einstellbar. Ist es sinvoll eine extra regulierbare Zuluftklappe zu haben? 

Stangen zum Aufhängen der Fische:
Habe mir gerade im Bauermarkt Stahlprofile und Modellbau-Holzlatten (Kiefer) angeschaut. Empfehlung bzw. Vor- und Nachteile?

Haken:
Da ich mind. 50 Haken für Forellen brauche, hat da jemand einen Tipp für ein gutes & günstiges Modell?

Mobilität:
Da ich den Schrank gerne zum räuchern vor die Garage bringen würde, war meine Idee den Schrank auf zwei Rollbrettern festzuschrauben. Gibt es da evtl. bedenken?

Über Tipps und Erfahrungen von euch freue ich mich sehr #h


----------



## Jens76 (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

So, Verhüterli runter, sauber und trocken gerubbelt und ab ins Trockenschränkchen.

WE wird geräuchert!


----------



## sprogoe (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

@ Nalguer,
das ist ein typischer Kalträucherofen, wenn Du den zum Heißräuchern benutzen willst, mußt Du die Schlitze verschließen, da sonst nach der Garphase (mit Holzfeuer in der vorhandenen Schublade) beim Aufbringen von Räuchermehl auf die Restglut zuviel Luft einströmt und das Räuchermehl zum Brennen bringt.
Die Frischluftzufuhr kannst Du über das stückweise Herausziehen der Feuerschublade regulieren.
An dem Rauchabzug kannst Du zusätzlich eine Drosselklappe einbauen oder durch ein Stück aufgelegtes Blech regulieren.
Ich habe selber einen ähnlichen Ofen umgebaut und einen Bericht darüber eingestellt, Schau ihn Dir mal an:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=282843

Viel Erfolg, Siggi


----------



## Nalguer (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Besten Dank für die Infos Siggi !!
Dein Schrank sieht super aus#6
Da werde ich wohl doch etwas mehr basteln müssen als erwartet|uhoh:


----------



## aal60 (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo Nalguer,
viele verwenden Kehlhaken, die ich mal als Bauanleitung
auch hier eingestellt habe. :m

Schaust Du hier: https://forellenteichangeln.de/herstellung-von-kehlhaken/

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## Jens76 (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Nach 2 x 11 Stunden im Rauch!

Ich denke, noch so 3-4 Tage reifen und dann anschneiden!


----------



## zotel (29. Januar 2018)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo
Muss euch erst ein mal ein großes Kompliment aussprechen, was ihr da alles so zaubert,Respekt. #6 Jetzt mal meine Frage kann man auch Tiefgefrorenes Fleisch zum Pökeln und Kalträuchern nehmen?Möchte mich auch ein mal daran versuchen.

Petri  Frank#h


----------



## Jens76 (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Moin! 

Ich weiss es zwar nicht genau, aber ich würde immer nur frisches Fleisch nehmen.

Hab irgendwo gelesen, dass das Fleisch spätestens 3 Tage nach der Schlachtung im Salz liegen soll.

Heute Trockenschrank mit Thermometer/Hygrometer und nem zusätzlichen Verschluss gepimpt - Tür verzieht sich und springt Nachts auf.
Ausserdem ein bunt Mäntelchen für eins der Stücke. 

Morgen Abend Anschnitt Oberschale. Nuss braucht noch.


----------



## ostseethaler (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Da hätt ich gelich mal ne Frage zum letzten Bild.
Wie bekommnt man, so schön haltbar wie hier bei dir, den Pfeffer da dran???
Das hab ich schon ein paar mal bei meinen Schweinelachsstücken probiert....aber nur mit mäßigen Erfolg.
Hält nicht richtig dran, der geschrotete Pfeffer.

Beste Grüße
Ostseethaler


----------



## Jens76 (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Moin,

Aaaalso......

Das ist mein erster Versuch, deshalb kann ich noch nicht sagen, ob das so passt. Wird sich beim Anschneiden zeigen, wie gut das hält.

Ich habe einfach drei Päckchen Sofort-Gelatine (ich glaube 3 x 100gr.) in 1Ltr. Wasser (80°C) eingerührt. Was viel zu viel an Menge war, nächstes mal nehm ich ein Päckchen auf 300ml. Langt dicke.
Dann abkühlen lassen bis auf 40°C, und in eine flache Auflaufform geschüttet. den Schinken drin gewendet, und direkt auch durch den Pfeffer gezogen. Das ganze bissel angedrückt, dann an der Schnur gefasst, und das überschüssige Material vorsichtig abgeschüttelt. 
Denn Schinken dann auf ein ausreichend grosses Stück Frischhaltefolie gelegt, eingewickelt und die Folie an den Enden zusammengedreht, wie ein Bonbon.
2 Stunden in den Kühli und dann wieder ausgepackt und zu den anderen zurück in den Trockenschrank gehängt.

Bis jetzt hält's.


----------



## Jens76 (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Möööööänch hier tut sich ja janüscht mehr! Alle fertig für diesen Winter??

Nun gut, dann Schnitt Schnitt hurra!
Und der Pfeffer hält sogar beim aufschneiden. Und das schmeeeeeckt.....


----------



## prinz1 (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Jens76 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> .........
> Ich habe einfach drei Päckchen Sofort-Gelatine (ich glaube 3 x 100gr.) in 1Ltr. Wasser (80°C) eingerührt. Was viel zu viel an Menge war, nächstes mal nehm ich ein Päckchen auf 300ml. Langt dicke.
> ...


----------



## Jens76 (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Wegen 33,3-Periode ml? [emoji16]
Und wenn, dann macht das nix.
Bei 40 Grad is das noch komplett flüssig. Der Überzug sollte dünn bleiben, wird nur fester.
Versuch macht kluch!


----------



## spaniac (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Heute war Anschnitt, besonders das Filet ist gut gelungen. Der Lachs ist mir etwas zu wenig durchgezogen, woran kann das liegen? Habe ihn eigentlich gut durchbrennen lassen.

Achja: beides ist seeehr lecker


----------



## Jens76 (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Sieht beides echt lecker haus. Wie lange hingen die Stücke nach dem Räuchern?


----------



## spaniac (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Der hellere Lachsschinken über 4 Wochen, das dunklere Filet 2 Wochen!


----------



## bombe20 (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

die oberfläche des filets sieht aus, als hätte es in asche gelegen. eine methode, die ich selbst noch nicht ausprobiert habe.


----------



## spaniac (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



bombe20 schrieb:


> die oberfläche des filets sieht aus, als hätte es in asche gelegen. eine methode, die ich selbst noch nicht ausprobiert habe.



Ne das ist nur etwas ausgetretenes Salz beim Trocknen (meine Vermutung). In Asche hat es definitiv nicht gelegen. Wer macht sowas?


----------



## bombe20 (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



spaniac schrieb:


> Ne das ist nur etwas ausgetretenes Salz beim Trocknen (meine Vermutung). In Asche hat es definitiv nicht gelegen. Wer macht sowas?


Googel mal nach "Aschereifung" oder besser noch "Aschereifung Grillsportverein". Da gibt es gleich noch Bilder, Anleitungen und Erfahrungsberichte dazu.


----------



## Jens76 (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



spaniac schrieb:


> Ne das ist nur etwas ausgetretenes Salz beim Trocknen (meine Vermutung). In Asche hat es definitiv nicht gelegen. Wer macht sowas?



Es gibt sogar Rezepte, bei denen Holzasche mit in die Würzmischung zum pökeln gegeben wird.
Also so abwegig ist die Vermutung nicht.
Hatte mich auch ob der Optik etwas gewundert.

Danke für die Zeitangaben.

Die Oberschale hat bei mir gerade mal 4 Tage gehangen. Die erste Nuss hab ich am Sonntag nach einer Woche aufgeschnitten, und die zwote hängt noch, da sie sich noch "weich" anfühlt.

Grüsse!
JB


----------



## Timovdh (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Mal wieder Essen gemacht[emoji4]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## honeybee (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Wenn Du die so in Vakuum packst......wie lange halten die sich dann?


----------



## Timovdh (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hat noch keine lange überlebt und das mache ich nur zu Weihnachten oder wenn jemand Geburtstag hat. 
Denke aber bei einer Salzlösung von ca.7% gute fünf Tage bei einer guten Temperatur. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## JottU (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Vakumiert im Kühlschrank hatte ich Fisch schon so 10 Tage problemlos.
In der Friere noch wesentlich länger. Letzte Woche noch eine Schleie von Mai, welche sich nach ganz unten geflüchtet hatte, ohne merkbaren Qualitätsverlust verzehrt.


----------



## aufe_und_obe (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo an die Feunde des Raucharomas ,
Bei mir wird's wieder zum Räuchern (Forellen Heißräuchern), diesmal allerdings mit Thermometer zum Messen der Kerntemperatur. Da ich die letzten Male nie den Gargrad halten konnte, erhoffe ich mir nun auf diese Weise Besserung.
Dazu eine Frage wer hat damit Erfahrung und bei welcher Temperatur an der Wirbelsäule würdet ihr das Garen beim Heißräuchern beenden (Tür auf, Ofen kurz abkühlen lassen) und zum reinen Räuchern bei 30-40°C übergehn?


----------



## bombe20 (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

ich gehe davon aus, dass deine forellen nicht durchgegart waren. mit thermometer habe ich noch nicht geräuchert aber der test an der rückenflosse ist recht zuverlässig. lässt sich diese ohne probleme durch ganz leichtes ziehen entfernen, sollte der fisch gut sein.


----------



## Lajos1 (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



aufe_und_obe schrieb:


> Hallo an die Feunde des Raucharomas ,
> Bei mir wird's wieder zum Räuchern (Forellen Heißräuchern), diesmal allerdings mit Thermometer zum Messen der Kerntemperatur. Da ich die letzten Male nie den Gargrad halten konnte, erhoffe ich mir nun auf diese Weise Besserung.
> Dazu eine Frage wer hat damit Erfahrung und bei welcher Temperatur an der Wirbelsäule würdet ihr das Garen beim Heißräuchern beenden (Tür auf, Ofen kurz abkühlen lassen) und zum reinen Räuchern bei 30-40°C übergehn?



Hallo,

ich räuchere schon seit über 50 Jahren mit TRO (3 verschiedene Modelle im Laufe der Zeit), ich verwendete nie ein Thermometer und die Fische (meist Forellen) wurden immer gar und schmeckten vorzüglich. Die Fische werden für etwa 15 Stunden in eine Gewürz-Salzlake gelegt, danach abgewaschen und für ein paar Stunden zum Trocknen aufgehängt und dann rein in den TRO, (vorher natürlich Räuchermehl reingeben) Spiritusbrenner an und nach 15 Minuten sind Portionsgrößen (35 bis 40 cm) fertig, ohne dass ich da jemals auf eine Temperatur geachtet habe. 45 cm Forellen, das ist die 1 Kilo-Klasse, sind in 20 Minuten fertig.#h

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## aufe_und_obe (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Erstmal Danke für die Infos.
Ich habe in der Regel 30-40Stück im Ofen Hängen 35bis 45cm groß.
Hab dann meist ca. 45min bei 90°C Garen müssen, allerdings war ich bei den großen oft zu früh drann während die kleinen eher schon an der Grenze waren, deshalb möchte ich zwei Temp Fühler verwenden. Um groß und klein möglichst perfekt zu erwischen....


----------



## Gast (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Zieh einfach an der Flosse der Rückengräte, wenn diese sich leicht löst ist der Fisch fertig.
Das Fische unterschiedliche Garzeiten bei unterschiedlicher Größe haben ist ja normal.
Die werden nie alle gleich fertig sein wenn sie in der Größe voneinander abweichen.
Aber wenn du unbedingt die Kerntemperatur messen möchtest sollten bei Forellen 58-59 Grad ausreichen.
Bis 60 Grad kannst du auch noch gehen, danach fängt es aber an trocken zu werden.


----------



## aufe_und_obe (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Danke!


----------



## bombe20 (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

wie gesagt, mit dem garthermometer kann ich dir nicht weiterhelfen.
ich würde an deiner stelle dann zu zwei oder mehreren räuchervorgängen raten und die fische sogut es geht nach größe vorsortieren. und dabei kannst du ja dann das thermometer benutzen um für das nächste räuchern dann einen wert zu haben.

ich habe da selbst schon experimentiert. hab die kleineren bspw. später eingehangen. das artet dann aber in arbeit aus.


----------



## sprogoe (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ich begreife gerade nüscht. 
Gargrad, Kerntemperatur oder sonst was? Wie will man bei einer Räucherforelle die Kerntemperatur messen?
Forellen bei 90 Grad gegart sind auf alle Fälle "durch".
Fischeiweiß gart auch schon bei 70 Grad, also große Fische zuerst einhängen und die Gartemperatur bei ca. 80-85 Grad ungefähr 15 min. halten, dann die kleineren Portionsforellen einhängen und weitere 40 min bei gleicher Temperatur garen.
Sind die Bauchlappen voll aufgespreizt und die Augen milchig weiß, ist der Fisch gar, da brauch ich keinen Rückenflossen-Test und keine Kerntemperatur, das ist einfach so. Das ist doch keine Wissenschaft.
Manchmal liegt es auch an den Fischen selbst, unterschiedlicher Fettgehalt, Größe und Aufzuchtbedingungen. Habe selber schon festgestellt, daß z.B. sogenannte Goldforellen ganz andere Ergebnisse brachten. Sie schmeckten weniger salzig und waren nach dem Räuchern weicher.
Deshalb rate ich immer, Forellen nicht frisch gefangen zu verarbeiten, sondern vorher ein paar Tage einzufrieren. Sie werden einfach fester nach dem Räuchern, weil sich die Zellstruktur durch das Einfrieren ändert und sie beim Garen und Räuchern mehr Zellflüssigkeit verlieren und fester werden. Das gilt auch für Bratfisch.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## aal60 (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



aufe_und_obe schrieb:


> Hallo an die Feunde des Raucharomas ,
> Bei mir wird's wieder zum Räuchern (Forellen Heißräuchern), diesmal allerdings mit Thermometer zum Messen der Kerntemperatur. Da ich die letzten Male nie den Gargrad halten konnte, erhoffe ich mir nun auf diese Weise Besserung.
> Dazu eine Frage wer hat damit Erfahrung und bei welcher Temperatur an der Wirbelsäule würdet ihr das Garen beim Heißräuchern beenden (Tür auf, Ofen kurz abkühlen lassen) und zum reinen Räuchern bei 30-40°C übergehn?



Ich hänge auch zuerst die Großen in den Ofen, anheizen auf 100°C kurzzeitig, dann 85- 90°C ca. 20Minuten halten.
Danach werden die Portionsforellen zugehängt und wiederum auf Temperatur bringen, und nochmals 20 -25 Minuten uber 75-85°C halten. Danach wird durch Zugabe des Räuchermehls und Verminderung der Zu- und Abluft die Temperatur langsam niedriger ... 75 ... bis 55°C für weitere 1- 1,25Stunden. 
Mein gemauerter Klinkerofen hält gut die Temperatur.
Thermometer nur in der Tür und am Dach!

Und es klappt #6
Gruß
Uwe


----------



## aufe_und_obe (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Erstmal Danke für eure Tipps, 
Bei gefrorenen Fischen hab ich eben auch bisher sehr wenig Probleme gehabt. Nur möchte ich nicht immer meine Forellen erst einfrieren müssen. Deshalb war mein Versuch über leichte Erhöhung der Kerntemperatur den Wassergehalt der Fische etwas zu reduzieren ohne die Garzeit unnötig zu verlängern. 
Ich hatte diesmal 2 Lagen zu je 35 Fischen im Ofen.
Die erste mit 58°c bzw 59°c, die zweite kam bei 59°c bzw 60°C raus. Zweitere war tatsächlich vom Wassergehalt im Fleisch deutlich angenehmer.


----------



## Jens76 (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Moin,

Spontan noch ein Kilo Filet eingezogen.
Schema einfach:
-Salz
-Pfeffer
-Zucker
-Rosenpaprika

Nebenher noch 4 Rouladen mariniert. Werden morgen getrocknet!


----------



## spaniac (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo,

Da ich meine Räucherware nur im Keller aufhänge und nicht möchte, das dort Staub oder Viecher drankommen, nutze ich bisher Nylonstrumpfhosen.

Welche Alternative gibt es (ggf Leinensack) und wo bekomme ich das her?


----------



## Jens76 (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Moin,

Google mal nach Organza, oder Tacker Dir aus Fliegengitter was zusammen.


----------



## Jens76 (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Keiner mehr sonst? Bestes Wetter zum ultra kalt räuchern! [emoji41]


----------



## Aalzheimer (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Gestern auch Mal wieder ein bisschen was vergoldet. Die letzten Aale müssten weg. Bald kommt die neue Saison


----------



## Zander Jonny (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Gestern auch Mal wieder ein bisschen was vergoldet. Die letzten Aale müssten weg. Bald kommt die neue Saison



Ich beneide dich so dermaßen  !!! |rolleyes


----------



## u-see fischer (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

@Jenz76
 Deine Trockenkiste gefällt mir, werde ich mir definitiv auch nachbauen.

 Da ich ja seit mehr als 9 Wochen nicht bzw. kaum raus vor die Tür kommen, habe ich vor lauter Langeweile das Internet schonmal durchgelesen. Werde mit weiterhin sobald ich wieder auf den Beinen bin einen Kaltrauchgenerator bauen, dann werde ich spätestens zum Herbst ebenfalls Schinken und Lachs kalträuchern. Freu mich schon drauf.


----------



## Jens76 (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> @Jenz76
> Deine Trockenkiste gefällt mir, werde ich mir definitiv auch nachbauen.



Gute Entscheidung!
Selbst gemacht ist immer ..... was anderes! #6

Ist natürlich nicht auf meinem Mist gewachsen.
Anleitung hier!

Viel Spass und mach Bilder!


----------



## spaniac (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Pastrami aus US Brisket, Schweinebraten als Schinken, Bauchspeck und Schweinefilet liegen nun im Vakuum zum Pökeln


----------



## spaniac (2. April 2018)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

So nun gibt es erste Ergebnisse: Schinken aus dem Schweinefilet und Pastrami (-sandwich). Sehr lecker!


----------



## sprogoe (2. April 2018)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Sieht echt lecker aus. #6

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Jens76 (2. April 2018)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Aber richtig gut sieht das aus! Schmecken lassen!
Wie hast Du den Pfeffermantel gemacht?


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. April 2018)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

@spaniac, wow, das hast Du aber super hinbekommen, sieht fantastisch gut aus


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (2. April 2018)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ich nehme mal an, der Pfeffermantel  wurde  mit Gelatine gemacht. Hält den Pfeffer und hält en wenig die Feuchtigkeit.


----------



## Jens76 (2. April 2018)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ja, so mache ich das ja auch. Aber vllt. kann man ja noch optimieren. [emoji6]


----------



## spaniac (2. April 2018)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Testudo schrieb:


> Ich nehme mal an, der Pfeffermantel  wurde  mit Gelatine gemacht. Hält den Pfeffer und hält en wenig die Feuchtigkeit.



Nein, ich habe dieses Rezept befolgt und war einfach vorsichtig beim Einpacken in die Vakuumbeutel: https://bbqpit.de/pastrami-selber-machen/

Vielen Dank für das Lob, ich würde euch was abgeben, aber wartet mal... ist quasi alles weg


----------



## spaniac (13. April 2018)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

So nun folgen Schinken und Speck. Beides sieht sehr lecker aus und schmeckt prima.

Lediglich ein kleines Stück hat einen weißen Belag den man abkratzen kann. Ist das Schimmel?


----------



## mig23 (14. April 2018)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Sieht nach Edelschimmel aus, das macht gar nix, im Gegenteil !
Da läuft mir schon wieder der Sabber !


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (14. April 2018)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



mig23 schrieb:


> Sieht nach Edelschimmel aus, das macht gar nix, im Gegenteil !
> Da läuft mir schon wieder der Sabber !



Woran erkennst du den Edelschimmel?


----------



## mig23 (16. April 2018)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Der Edelschimmel der sich auf dem Fleisch bildet, schaut i.d. Regel so aus wie auf Camembert ! Er macht das Fleisch zart und giebt ihm ein ganz typisches Aroma !
Das auf deinem Bild schaut mir ganz danach aus !
Wenn, du auf Nummer Sicher gehen willst, zeig das mal dem Metzger deines Vertrauens, der sollte sich bestens damit auskennen !


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (16. April 2018)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Bei über 100.000 Schmmelpilzen käme ich nicht auf die Idee, das es sich bei einem zufällig entwickelten Schimmelpilz genau um einen der wenigen Edelschimmel handeln könnte.

Zumal die in der Regel auf die zu produzierenden Lebensmitte geimpft werden. Mal mit einer aufgebrachten Kultur, mal indem sie in Räume verbracht werden, in denen ein solcher Schimmelbefall vorhanden ist. Aber selbst diese Produzenten müssen dann Chargenweise den Schimmel testen lassen, damit keine Gesundheitsschädlichen Pilze dabei sind.

Ich wäre bei Schimmelbefall immer vorsichtig, seit dem ich mal an einen schimmeligen Hüttenkäse geraten bin.

Das hat 3 Tage gedauert und war stark gewichtsreduzierend.


----------



## Kauli11 (16. April 2018)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Testudo schrieb:


> Bei über 100.000 Schmmelpilzen käme ich nicht auf die Idee, das es sich bei einem zufällig entwickelten Schimmelpilz genau um einen der wenigen Edelschimmel handeln könnte.
> 
> Zumal die in der Regel auf die zu produzierenden Lebensmitte geimpft werden. Mal mit einer aufgebrachten Kultur, mal indem sie in Räume verbracht werden, in denen ein solcher Schimmelbefall vorhanden ist. Aber selbst diese Produzenten müssen dann Chargenweise den Schimmel testen lassen, damit keine Gesundheitsschädlichen Pilze dabei sind.
> 
> ...



Kannst du mir den Hüttenkäse empfehlen? |kopfkrat

Möchte auch ein paar Kilos abspecken. :m:q

#h


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (16. April 2018)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Die Marke ist egal, ein farblich kaum wahrnehmbarer leichter pelziger Belag muss sich einstellen,  dann steht dem wilden  Erlebnis nicht mehr viel im Weg.


----------



## Jens76 (17. April 2018)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Da entern die Fäkal-Piraten den Thread! :-D

Aber ja, dann sitzt nur aufm Thron und denkst: "Läuft!"

Hatte das mal von diesem gepressten Hummer-Ersatz!

OK, reichlich Off-Topic, aber ihr habt angefangen.


----------



## Angler_Tom (29. Juli 2018)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo und Guten Morgen, ich habe eine Frage/Bitte.
Ich habe gestern eine schöne 50er Brasse geräuchert und war mit dem Ergebnis leider nur zum Teil zufrieden. Der Teil mit dem ich zufrieden war, ist der wo die großen Bauchgräten drin sind. Der war voll super im Geschmack und in der Konsistenz. Das Rückenfilet und der Schwanzbereich waren aber ganz weich ich will nicht matschig sagen, eher mehlig. Ohne Konsistenz und ohne Geschmack. Ich esse geräucherte Brasse sehr gern und habe voriges Jahr die ersten zwei geräuchert mit einem wunderbaren Ergebnis. Dieses Jahr habe ich leider die zweite schon so versaut und ich weiß nicht warum. Kann mir jemand einen Tip geben oder mich erleuchten was ich falsch mache. 
Da ich auch Karpfen räuchere und diese mir gelingen steh ich wie die Kuh vorm Tor.....


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (29. Juli 2018)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Mir fallen  mehrere Sachen ein, die die Ursache dafür sein können und darüber hinaus habe ich auch immer mal wieder Ausreißer dabei. 

Da räuchert man 20 Flundern und eine davon ist matschig. 

Alle haben in der gleichen Laken gelegen, alle haben gleich lang getrocknet und alle hatten die gleiche Hitze. Passiert eben.

Beim einzelnen Fisch kann es aber natürlich sein, das er zu kurz in der Lage lag, das Salz entzieht Flüssigkeit,  oder aber zu heiß geräuchert wurde, oder nicht gut genug trocknen konnte vor dem Räuchern.


----------



## sprogoe (29. Juli 2018)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hast Du also keine Brasse, sondern eine Masse geräuchert.|supergri

Ich finde, Brassen wie auch Karpfen sind eh´etwas weicher nach dem Räuchern, frier die Fische zuvor einige Tage ein und die Zellstruktur ändert sich, so daß sie etwas fester werden. Nichts destotrotz sollte der Geschmack im dünnen Bauch- wie auch im dickeren Rückenfleisch gleich sein, ist das nicht so, kann es eigentlich nur an der Räuchermethode liegen.
Erklär mal, wie Du vorgegangen bist.


Gruß Siggi


----------



## Angler_Tom (29. Juli 2018)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Also die Brasse war ca 14 Stunden in einer 10 prozentigen Salzlake mit Wacholder und  Paprika und Knoblauch sowie etwas Zucker. Danach wurde die Brasse in etwa die gleiche Zeit getrocknet. Dann bei ca. 100 -120 Grad für ca 50 min gegart und dann nochmal eine Stunde im Rauch bei ca 50 Grad gehängt. Und wie gesagt der Bauchbereich war super von der Konsistenz und auch vom Geschmack. Nur das Rückenfilet war ohne Struktur und geschmacklich total ekelhaft.


----------



## sprogoe (29. Juli 2018)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

*Schon stehen meine Nackenhaare zu Berge*...100-120 Grad; wozu?|kopfkrat
Fischeiweiß  gart ab ca. 70 Grad, optimale Gartemperatur ist ca 80-85 Grad. Die  Räucherzeit finde ich auch zu kurz, sie hätte ruhig 2 Std. dauern  können bei der Größe.
Ich mache das so:


Meine Einlege– und Räuchermethode von Forellen: 

Für je 10 L Lake werden benötigt:
600-700 g Tafelsalz; je nach Geschmacksempfinden (das einfache Speisesalz, kein Jodsalz)
1 Eßl. gemahlenes Wildgewürz
1 Eßl. zerstoßene Wacholderbeeren
1 Eßl. geschroteten schwarzen Pfeffer

in 9 L Wasser wird das Salz solange eingerührt, bis das Wasser wieder klar wird. Die Gewürze werden in 1 L Wasser aufgekocht und etwa 10 min. ziehen gelassen, die  Gewürzbrühe zum Salzwasser mischen und die Forellen ca. 12 Std. darin einlegen (kühl stellen). Nach dem Einlegen die Forellen kurz abspülen und unter fließend Wasser mit einer Kunststoffbürste den Restschleim vom Schwanz zum Kopf hin abbürsten, Fische nochmals spülen auf Räucherhaken hängen und entweder einige Stunden an der Luft trocknen, oder 30 – 40 min. über kleinem Feuer im Räucherofen bei geöffnetem Rauchabzug (wenn die Temperatur über 45 - 50 Grad steigen sollte, auch die Tür öffnen), bis die Haut sich trocken anfühlt. (Das gilt nicht für Aale, die sollten nass in den auf ca. 90 Grad vorgeheizten Ofen eingehängt und bei einer etwas höheren Temperatur von etwa 90-100 Grad ca.30 min. gegart werden)
Fische, die vor dem Räuchern für mindestens 2 Tage eingefroren wurden, haben nach dem Räuchern eine festere Konsistenz als Frische, da sich die Zellstruktur durch das Einfrieren ändert und die darin enthaltene Flüssigkeit beim Erhitzen leichter verdampft. (vor dem Einlegen auftauen lassen)

Meine Gar- und Räuchermethode:
Zur Verwendung kommt rindenfreies Buchenholz, welches in ca. 20 -  25 cm lange Stücke bei nur 2 – 3, cm Kantenlänge gespalten wird. 2 halbe Stücke werden quer in die Schublade gelegt, darauf längs 3 Holzstücke und mit der Lötlampe in Brand gesetzt. Nachgelegt wird immer nur 1 - 2 Stück erst dann, wenn das Feuer fast ganz runtergebrannt ist, ansonsten steigt die Temperatur zu hoch.
Garen zunächst 10 min. nicht über 65 Grad, (Fische sollten nicht zu plötzlich erhitzt werden, da ansonsten die Feuchtigkeit in den Fleischzellen zu schnell verdampft und der Fisch weich wird).
Steigt die Wärme über 65 Grad, kurz die Tür öffnen.  Dann ca. 30 - 40 min. (je nach Größe) bei ca. 80 - 85 Grad (Fischeiweiß gart bereits ab 70 Grad) bei geschlossener Tür, voll geöffne-tem Rauchabzug und Frischluftzufuhr.
Der Fisch ist gar, wenn die Bauchlappen nach außen gespreizt sind und die Augen sich milchig / weiß gefärbt haben.
Das Feuer am Ende der Garzeit ganz herunterbrennen lassen, so daß nur noch Glut vorhanden ist, die Temperatur dürfte dann bei 80 Grad oder leicht darunter liegen
Die Glut nun mit fein gespaltenem Holz komplett abdecken (nicht zuviel auf einmal; 2 Handvoll ist genug; lieber nochmal nachlegen), oder mit Räuchermehl (hierbei aber nicht die komplette Glut abdecken, lieber öfter Nachlegen) 
(Meine bevorzugte Räucherholzmischung besteht aus 40% Buche, 40% Kirsche und 20% Erle)
Anschließend ca. 1,5-2 Std. Räuchern mit fein gespaltenem Holz bei 50-60 Grad und ganz geöffnetem Abzug, sowie am Anfang, bis Rauch aufsteigt, bei leicht geöffneter Frischluftzufuhr. Danach die Luftzufuhr ganz schließen, ansonsten entstehen schnell wieder Flammen, die man aber mit 1 – 2 Handvoll Räuchermehl ersticken kann. Auf das Räucherholz oder Räuchermehl können Wacholderbeeren oder Kräuter (ich mag den Geruch von einem frischen Zweig Rosmarin) nach Eigengeschmack aufgebracht werden.
Beim Räuchern mit Holz ist zum Einen die Rauchentwicklung wesentlich stärker, als mit Räuchermehl, zum Anderen auch die Wärmeentwicklung (beim Räuchern mit Räuchermehl liegt die Temperatur bei etwa nur 40 Grad).


----------



## Angler_Tom (29. Juli 2018)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

danke ich werde es beim nächsten mal beherzigen..... aber letztes Jahr habe ich es auch so gemacht und die war klasse. Eine Frage habe ich noch, warum war das Bauchfleisch aber gut und  das Rückenfilet nicht???


----------



## bombe20 (29. Juli 2018)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ist es möglich, dass bei einer 10%igen Lake der Konzentrationsaustausch einfach langsamer geht und das Salz die dickeren Fleischteile der Brasse noch nicht erreicht hat? So eine 50er Brasse ist ja schon ein ganz schöner Klopper. Das würde auch die Konsistenz des Fleisches erklären. Dort wo die haut noch intakt ist diffundiert das Salz m.m.n. langsamer hindurch, als am offenen Bauchraum.


----------



## retaks (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Am Wochenende mal im TRO Hähnchenschenkel probiert... Lief super und hat noch besser geschmeckt 

Nach 45min waren die Schenkel gar. Nächstes Mal werde ich die Haut vorher entfernen. Evtl. lasse ich die auch mal paar Stunden ruhen.


----------



## Big Man (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Sieht lecker aus. Wie hast du die vorbereitet? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G903F mit Tapatalk


----------



## retaks (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Big Man schrieb:


> Sieht lecker aus. Wie hast du die vorbereitet?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G903F mit Tapatalk



1,3l Wasser haben zum Einlegen für 24h im Kühlschrank gereicht. 
Dazu
100gr Salz
2 Knoblauchzehen 
~2g Paprikapulver
~5gr schwarzer Pfeffer
1 mittlere Zwiebel in Scheiben
10 Wacholderbeeren
3 Lorbeerblätter

Die vier Stücken waren ca 1.200gr. 
Wollte mal was Abwechslung, statt immer nur Räucherfisch


----------



## Big Man (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Danke 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G903F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Maxthecat (1. August 2018)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Moin !
Hatte ich vor Jahren auch mal mit Hähnchenschenkel , Brust und ganzem Hähnchen gemacht . Salzlake war aber mit NPS und kein Kochsalz , das sieht nicht so grau aus das Fleisch sondern schön rosig !

Bei Nitritpökelsalz nur aufpassen mit der Menge , das ist kräftiger als normales Kochsalz . Temperatur ca. 20 Minuten 100 Grad um Keime zu vernichten , denn runter auf 75 Grad . Die Haut war allerdings nicht genießbar , sehr dunkel und zäh , Fleisch war aber Super !#6


----------



## oberfranke (2. August 2018)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Sorry, ich muss mal ein bißerl meinen Senf dazu geben. 
Bitte nicht persönlich nehmen- kann etwas provokativ werden. 
Bei Fisch Temperaturen um die 65 Grad und stundenlanges "intensiv" räuchern.
Das ist für mich Trockenfisch 
Bei Hähnchen 20 Minuten 100 Grad 
und dann runter auf 75 Grad und dann vermutlich wieder stundenlanges "intensiv" räuchern. 
Da wird die Haut einfach ungenießbar. 

Geht doch mal mit der Temperatur hoch. 
Fisch ruhig 140 bis über 160 Grad für je nach Größe ca 30 bis 45 Minuten.
am Anfang dezent Rauch 

Die letzten 15 Minuten der Garzeit richtig Rauch dazu, nach der Garzeit den Fisch noch 10 bis 20 Minuten im Rauch ruhen lassen. Da kann die Temperatur soweit runter wie sie will. 
Fisch räuchere ich nur liegend, Bauch nach oben, Frischer Rosmarin und Thymian rein, Pfeffer ein paar Körner Steinsalz - kein Industriesalz (Tafelsalz). Tipp: Etwas Bratheringgewürz - einfach mal versuchen. 

In der Ruhezeit kann der Saft wieder ins Fischfleisch zurück. Da er ja nicht wie beim hängend räuchern abtropft. 


Hähnchen, Spare Rips, Spanferkelstücke usw. 
Rauf mit der Temperatur wieder auf 140 bis 160 Grad. 
Am Anfang dezent Rauch 
Die letzten 15 Minuten wieder richtig Rauch dazu. 
Da kann man die Haut nicht nur essen, die wird richtig lecker. 

Fleisch wie hier schon beschrieben wurde einlegen. 
Würzen und dann in den Räucherofen. 
Bevor ich die letzten 15 Minuten richtig Rauch zugebe, versehe ich das Fleisch mit nen guten Finish.  
 Die Kunst ist der dezente genau passende Rauchgeschmack- viel ist nicht immer gut. 
 Er muss da sein - aber er sollte nicht alles überlagern und alles andere niederbügeln. 
Schau mal hier. 
Ich geh nur mit der Temperatur etwas höher 
https://www.chefkoch.de/rezepte/2310841368647873/Amerikanische-im-Smoker-geraeucherte-Haehnchen.html

Traut euch einfach mal, es anders zu machen.

Ned bös nehmen und ned jedes Wort auf die Goldwaage legen.


----------



## Maxthecat (3. August 2018)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Nein , alles OK #6 Werde ich mit Hähnchenfleisch mal probieren !


----------



## oberfranke (3. August 2018)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Maxthecat schrieb:


> Nein , alles OK #6 Werde ich mit Hähnchenfleisch mal probieren !



Viel Erfolg - wäre klasse wenn du davon berichtest.

Ein Heißräucherofen ist nichts anderes als ein Smoker. 

Wenn man das in den Kopf bringt, wird einen ganz schnell bewußt was das Teil für Möglichkeiten bietet.
Wer nen halbwegs vernünftigen Heißräucherofen hat braucht keinen stylischen BBQ Smoker oder Macho Weber Kugelgrill- der hat nämlich schon alles. 

Man braucht nur noch nen Grill zum Direktgrillen und fertig.

 Na gut bräuchte- 2 Räucheröfen, 1 Gasgrill, 1 Holzkohlegrill und ein Backofen sind mehr als man bräuchte aber Mann braucht es halt.


----------



## Maxthecat (4. August 2018)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Moin !
@Oberfranke : Ist alles vorhanden , isolierter , doppelwandiger Räucherschrank einen Kugelgrill , einen BBQ - Bull Watersmoker und demnächst kommt noch ein Gasgrill Napoleon Lex 485 ins Haus :m
Bis auf den Lex 485 von Napoleon alles " normale Geräte " ! Ich sehe nicht ein für einen Kugelgrill oder Watersmoker 400 € zu bezahlen ,wo ich eh nur den Namen des Herstellers bezahle !

Den Räucherschrank habe ich vor kurzer Zeit  günstig als 2. Wahl von Smoki - Räuchertechnik gekauft und habe den selbst verbessert bzw. vernünftig Isoliert und dann mit 2 mm verzinkten Blechen verkleidet . 

Ebenso habe ich den BBQ-Bull Watersmoker für ca. 10 € modifiziert mit Ofendichtband , damit er keine Nebenluft mehr zieht . Dadurch lässt er sich nun mit der Luftregulierung sehr gut steuern für Rib's , Pull Pork oder andere Leckereien !


----------



## sprogoe (4. August 2018)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Da bist Du materialmäßig ja schon sehr gut aufgestellt.
Ich habe auch mehrere Räucheröfen, einen Napoleon Watersmoker und einen Mangal mit einem E-Motor, der 10 Schaschlickspieße gleichzeitig dreht. Der würde Dir noch in Deiner Sammlung fehlen, statt einem Gasgrill (ich hatte auch den El Fuego, einmal benutzt und wieder verkauft). Die elende Putzerei war ich satt.
Mit einem Mangal kann man herrliches Schaschlick grillen, dann noch auf russische Art...lecker.

Hier mal das Rezept für die Fleischvorbereitung für Schaschlik nach russ. Art, Zutaten gebe ich pro Kilo Fleisch an:
Die Vorbereitungen trifft man ca. 12 Std. vor dem eigentlichen Grillen.

Schweinenacken wird in Stücke geschnitten, die aber nicht zu klein sein sollten,
auf alle Fälle ca. doppelt so groß wie geschnittenes Gulasch aus dem Geschäft.

ca. 4 mittel große Zwiebeln in längliche Streifen schneiden, mehr Zwiebeln ist auch kein Problem
ein Stück Pepperoni kleingehackt oder getrocknete Chilliflocken, je nach gewünschter Schärfe
Zwiebeln und Pepperoni in eine Auflaufform geben und mit einer kräftigen Prise Salz bestreuen
das Ganze ca. 15 min ziehen lassen und dann mit der Hand kräftig durchkneten, bis ordentlich Saft entsteht
ca. 100 ml Essigessenz und Fleischstücke zugeben, alles durchmischen und über Nacht kaltstellen 
möglichst abends und nächsten Morgen nochmals durchmischen
auf die ca. 60 cm langen Schaschlikspieße steckt man ca. 5-6 Fleischstücke und grillt sie anschließend
1 kg Fleisch reicht für ca. 8 Spieße, also etwa 4 Personen.
Manche machen auch eine Marinade aus Tomatensaft oder Mayonaise, was ich aber geschmacklich nicht so interessant finde, außerdem führen diese Marinaden beim Grillen schnell zur Verbrennung, also schwarzer Kruste,  
die leichte Säure aus Essigessenz ist das Interessante an diesen Spießen. 



Gruß Siggi


----------



## Maxthecat (4. August 2018)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Moin Siggi !
Habe ich auch schon gemacht " Russisches Schaschlik " aus dem Schweinenacken . Das war aber eines der Original -Rezept mit Bier , Zwiebeln , Knoblauch ,Pfeffer , Salz , Lorbeerblatt und das Fleisch etc. in stark Kohlensäure haltigen Mineralwasser über Nacht eingelegt . Gibt ja zig verschiedene Rezepte dazu , jeder macht es etwas anders .

Hatte es denn mangel's eines Kohlegrill's auf einem sehr großen" No Name " Gasgrill gegart . War auch sehr zart , gut und lecker #6 . Nur wie immer viel zu viel bei mir , wenn man den Gästen vorher noch Bratwurst , Nackensteaks , Salate usw. anbietet :q Mehr wie essen kann halt keiner .


----------



## sprogoe (4. August 2018)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ich hatte das schon mal in einem anderen Threat gepostet, auch mit Fotos:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4563317&postcount=173


----------



## Maxthecat (5. August 2018)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Moin Siggi !
Perfekt der Mangal Grill ! Das Fleisch sieht auch sehr lecker aus .
Gruß
Dieter


----------



## oberfranke (9. August 2018)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



sprogoe schrieb:


> Ich hatte das schon mal in einem anderen Threat gepostet, auch mit Fotos:
> https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4563317&postcount=173



Ich hab mal das Rezept angeklickt. 
Bist du dir sicher das auf 5 Kilo Fleisch 0,5 Ltr Essigessenz kommen? 
Das wären etwa 2,5 Liter normaler Essig und soll ne dezent säuerlicher Note geben?


----------



## MikeHawk (9. August 2018)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Hallo zusammen,

 ich habe mich Gestern das erste mal ans Räuchern getraut und zwar mit meinem Standardmäßigen Kugelgrill.

Vor einer Woche habe Pastrami nach folgendem Rezept vorbereitet:https://bbqpit.de/pastrami-selber-machen/

 Gestern habe ich dann vorab Kirschholz gewässert und in einer Seite des Grills etwas Kohlen angefeuert. Temperatur hat sich dann bei 100-120 Grad eingependelt.

Holz auf die Kohle und das Fleisch drauf, zusätzlich habe ich noch ein Paket Rippchen vom Aldi (Hot Marinade ist wirklich Phänomenal) mit drauf gepackt, einfach mal zum testen.

 Es gestaltete sich etwas schwierig die Temperatur und den Rauch konstant zu halten. Nach 2 Stunden und 20 Min ergab die Kerntemperaturmessung allerdings über 80 Grad. Also runter vom Grill.

 Der Pastrami war sehr trocken und schmeckte sehr salzig, soll aber laut Rezept nochmal 1-2 Wochen vakuumiert in den Kühlschrank - so habe ich es dann auch gemacht, mal sehen ob er dadurch wieder etwas weicher wird???

 Die Rippchen hingegeben waren fantastisch und sind beim anheben schon auseinander gefallen.

 Ich werde das ganze demnächst noch einmal mit einem dickeren Stück Pastrami sowie den ersten Forellen versuchen.

 Beste Grüße
 Alex


----------



## Maxthecat (9. August 2018)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Moin !
Schöne Sache mit der selbst gemachten Pastrami ! Rib's mache ich auch ,aber im Watersmoker . Da bekomme ich besser die konstante 120 Grad für 4 Stunden . Im Kugelgrill klappte das nicht so recht und schmeckte etwas rauchig durch den Minionring .

@oberfranke : Ja hört sich ersmal viel an mit dem 0,5 Liter Essigessenz ,bei den 5 Kilo Nacken passt es aber . Ich habe Vorgestern mal zum Test 2 dicke Scheiben Dickerippe so eingelegt mit Salz , Pfeffer , 2 große Zwiebeln und dann 3 Eßlöffel Essigessenz drüber .

Ich habe das denn so in dem entstandenen Sud so 8 Std. drin ziehen lassen . Denn Abends auf den Grill gegart ,war wirklich gut zart und hatte eine ganz leicht säuerliche Note #6 : Das für 24 Stunden eingelegt wird auf der Zunge zergehen .

Ich habe mich schon immer bei Griechen gefragt ,wenn ich dort diese Fleischspieße gegessen habe . Wie bekommen die das Fleisch so schön zart und was für ein Gewürz ist das mit dem leicht säuerlichen Touch |kopfkrat

Nun weiß ich es , ganz einfach gewürzt und in Essigessenz einlegen :m

Probiere es aus oberfranke ,wirst überrascht sein wie lecker das ist .|wavey:

PS : Ganz vergessen ,habe Heute Mittag 10 große Nackenwürfel ( gute Kilo ) für 2 Spieße ebenfalls so eingelegt . Allerdings nur ein ca. 1/4 der 388 ml Essigessenz Flasche genommen und etwas Knoblauchpulver zu den anderen Zutaten .

Kommt Morgen Nachmittag auf den Grill und ich werde berichten wie die Spieße waren .


----------



## sprogoe (9. August 2018)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



oberfranke schrieb:


> Ich hab mal das Rezept angeklickt.
> Bist du dir sicher das auf 5 Kilo Fleisch 0,5 Ltr Essigessenz kommen?
> Das wären etwa 2,5 Liter normaler Essig und soll ne dezent säuerlicher Note geben?




Jetzt erst gelesen,
kannst auch 400 ml nehmen, Ergebnis ist fast gleich.
Schwiegermutter hatte mal (weiß der Teufel, was sie da geritten hat) auf 10 kg 3 Flaschen genommen, das ist definitiv zu viel, aber 0,4 l paßt, glaub mir.


Gruß Siggi


----------



## sprogoe (9. August 2018)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



Maxthecat schrieb:


> Moin Siggi !
> Perfekt der Mangal Grill ! Das Fleisch sieht auch sehr lecker aus .
> Gruß
> Dieter






Danke Dieter.


Gruß Siggi


----------



## oberfranke (10. August 2018)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



sprogoe schrieb:


> Jetzt erst gelesen,
> kannst auch 400 ml nehmen, Ergebnis ist fast gleich.
> Schwiegermutter hatte mal (weiß der Teufel, was sie da geritten hat) auf 10 kg 3 Flaschen genommen, das ist definitiv zu viel, aber 0,4 l paßt, glaub mir.
> 
> ...



Ok, dann werde ich das mal so machen. 
 Danke


----------



## Maxthecat (11. August 2018)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Moin !
So die Spieße Gestern Mittag schön knusprig gegrillt . Leider war es etwas zu viel mit der Essigessenz , konnte man noch essen erinnerte aber eher an saure Gurken#q .

 Es war mit den ca. 80 -100 ml einfach zu sauer geworden . Zeitlich mit 20 Stunden das Fleisch eingelegt wohl auch zu lange . Ich denke das so 8 -12 Stunden vollkommen genügen .

Also werde ich bei den nächsten Spießen viel weniger von beiden nehmen !


----------



## Snake77 (13. August 2018)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Also ehrlich Leute... woher habt ihr solche Schaschlik Rezepte her? |kopfkrat

Ich habe noch nie gehört und noch nie gesehen, dass man so viel Essig beim Marinieren verwendet. Ich bin damit aufgewachsen, habe sehr viele Rezepten gegessen und selber experimentiert (auch mit und ohne Essig!). Und kann auch hier bezüglich Essig sagen, hier passt die Aussage: "weniger ist mehr". 

Schaschlik oder "russische Schaschlikspieße" wie man es hier kennt, kommt eigentlich aus Kaukasus, und die machen so gut wie nie den Essig rein.

Ich tüftel' nach meinem eigenen Rezept schon seit ca 12 Jahren und ich glaube ihn gefunden zu haben. Da kommt auch der Essig vor... aber nicht viel, nur einen oder maximal zwei Esslöffel auf einen Schweinenacken (2,5 bis 3,0kg). Es soll nicht sauer schmecken und es darf nicht den Fleisch zersetzen, denn dadurch wird es einfach nur trocken. Es soll nur einen dezenten säuerlichen Geschmack geben und den Fleisch etwas mürbe machen.

Selbst in Russland, wenn man die YouTuber dort anschaut, minimieren oder verzichten komplett auf Essig, es gibt Lebensmittel die auch das Gleiche machen.


----------



## Snake77 (13. August 2018)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Mein Rezept:
1x Schweinenacken
3-4 mittlere Zwiebel
1 EL Essigessenz
Mineralwasser mit Kohlensäure
Salz / Pfeffer
Petersilie mit Stängel klein gehackt 
2-3 EL Öl
Falls vorhanden Schaschlikgewürz (nur Kräuter)

Zwiebel in Würfel schneiden, Salz drauf, während der Salz Wasser zieht, Fleisch in Würfel schneiden. Dann die restlichen Zutaten zugeben, durchmengen und mit dem Mineralwasser bedecken. Ca 12-24 Stunden im Kühlschrank oder wo es kühl ist, stehen lassen. Fertig.


----------



## Maxthecat (14. August 2018)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Moin !
Stimmt ,ich kannte das mit Essigessenz vorher auch nicht . Mein erstes Schaschlik hatte ich mit Bier und Mineralwasser gemacht .

Wie schon gesagt , die beiden ca. 6 cm Dickerippe Stücke nur mit 3 Eßlöffeln Essigessenz ,etwas Öl ,Zwiebeln ,Knoblauch ,Salz und Pfeffer gewürzt waren Super geworden für ca . 8 Stunden eingelegt . Das war schön zart und hatte eine leicht säuerliche Note #6 .


----------



## oberfranke (14. August 2018)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

@snake77
Deswegen habe ich auch so verwundert nachgefragt. 
Essigessenz hat ich eh schon sehr irritiert und dann gleich diese Menge. 

Nehme das Zeugs meist nur zum Wasserkocher entkalken und Urinal reinigen.


 Egal ich werde alles mal probieren, lass mich ja gerne überzeugen.


----------



## sprogoe (14. August 2018)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Ich sage mal so, das sollte jeder nach eigenem Geschmack machen, aber ich nehme weiterhin auf 5 kg Fleisch 0,4 L Essigessenz und das wird mit der entsprechenden Menge Zwiebeln ein ziemlich großer Topf voll. zu sauer ist das mir kein bischen.


Gruß Siggi


----------



## sprogoe (14. August 2018)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*



oberfranke schrieb:


> @snake77
> 
> Nehme das Zeugs meist nur zum Wasserkocher entkalken und Urinal reinigen.




Ich glaube, bei mir entkalkt es sogar die Blutgefäße.|supergri


Gruß Siggi


----------



## Aalzheimer (31. August 2018)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Habe mich vor meinem Urlaub Mal an die Pfeffermakrele gewagt. Da die Tour am Tag zuvor nicht besonders erfolgreich war, hat der Kugelgrill dafür komplett ausgereicht

War auf jeden Fall absolut top und das lange Gräten zupfen hat gelohnt#6


----------



## sprogoe (31. August 2018)

*AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*

Die sehen echt lecker aus.#6
Gruß Siggi


----------



## mig23 (30. Dezember 2018)

Ich hab mir gestern auch mal wieder die Mühe gemacht zu Räuchern .
Das Erdebniss hat mich aber gavon überzeugt, dass es sich durchaus gelohnt hat !


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (17. März 2019)

Ich möchte jetzt, wenn die ersten Heringe auch von mir der Ostsee entrissen wurden, mal probieren Brados selbst zu machen. Also Heringe einsalzen und kalt räuchern. Ich werde sie vorher mal  durchfrieren.

Hat jemand es schon  mal ausprobiert?


----------



## sprogoe (17. März 2019)

Gemacht habe ich das noch nicht, kann deshalb auch keine Angaben zum Werdegang machen, aber in russischen Geschäften kann man sie ja auch kaufen, also klappt das sicher auch ganz gut.


----------



## sprogoe (18. März 2019)

Schau Dir doch mal auf youtube das Video von Valentint TV "Hering Kalträuchern mit dem F2 von Beelonia" an.
Ist schon mal eine gute Anleitung und hat mich inspiriert, es auch mal zu versuchen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (19. März 2019)

Danke für dem Link, von dem Youtuber habe ich vor Jahren schon mal einige Videos geschaut und mir danach einen Kaltrauchgenerator selbst gebaut.

Irgendwie witzig und informativ, und irgendwie quatscht der einen auch doof. Aber sehr sympathisch.

Ich glaube ich beize den in Lake, da dürfte das Ergebnis gleichmäßiger sein, oder?

Ich gehe das mal an.


----------



## sprogoe (19. März 2019)

Frank,
das könnte schon sein, ist nur die Frage, wieviel Salz pro Liter.
Ich habe mir heute einen Eimer Salzheringe 2 KG ohne Kopf und Innereien im Kaufland geholt, war im Angebot für 6,99 €.
Die liegen wohl auch in Lake, keine Ahnung, wie hoch die Salzkonzentration ist. Ich werde die dann noch wässern (steht drauf, 24 Std. wässern, 
ich werde aber nur ein paar Std. wässern), gut abhängen lassen und dann im Ganzen kalträuchern. Mal schauen, was draus wird, 
muß mir aber erst noch einen sogenannten Sparbrand bauen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (19. März 2019)

Na, da ziehst du ja noch eiskalt an mir vorbei. Sparbrand habe ich schon da. Alternativ könnte ich auch trocken einsalzen und vakuumieren. Die angaben für kaltgeräucherten Lachs, vielleicht eine Nuance mehr Salz, sollte schon mal funktionieren. Und man kann ja beim nächsten Versuch nachjustieren.


----------



## sprogoe (20. März 2019)

Beim Kaufland haben sie auch eingefrorene Heringsfilet ohne Kopf, Schwanz und Innereien, also solche Doppelfilet, Kilo ca. 5.- €,
da kann man sicher solche Brados drausmachen. Kommt zwar für Dich Frank, nicht so in Frage, da Du sie ja aus der Ostsee beziehst, 
aber ev. interessant für andere. Außerdem haben die auch das im Video genannte Steinsalz, in fein und mittelgrober Körnung, 
steht drauf "Ursalz", 0,5 kg für 99 Cent.


----------



## bombe20 (13. April 2019)

kaufland hat momentan ein reichliches angebot an grillutensilien, unter anderem dieses grillthermometer für einen zehner.
ich habe vorhin mal eins mitgenommen, da bei meinem ikea-thermometer die lcd-anzeige langsam den geist aufgibt und sich kaum noch ablesen lässt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (13. April 2019)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> *AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*
> 
> Habe mich vor meinem Urlaub Mal an die Pfeffermakrele gewagt. Da die Tour am Tag zuvor nicht besonders erfolgreich war, hat der Kugelgrill dafür komplett ausgereicht
> 
> War auf jeden Fall absolut top und das lange Gräten zupfen hat gelohnt#6


du bist ja ein Talent....lass noch fische im belt


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (13. April 2019)

Heute erstmal Heringe heiß geräuchert, die Tage werde ich mich dann an kaltgeräucherte wagen.


----------



## sprogoe (13. April 2019)

Endlich mal wieder Leben in diesem tollen und wahrhaft interessantem Threat, ganz nach meinem Geschmack.
Demnächst will ich auch Salzheringe kalträuchern, werde dann berichten.


----------



## Tweak (18. April 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Heute erstmal Heringe heiß geräuchert, die Tage werde ich mich dann an kaltgeräucherte wagen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Boaah, die sehen lecker aus, die scheinen echt gelungen!
Ich habe auch vor meine kappelner Leckerbissen zu räuchern nur weiß ich nicht so recht wie.
Habe mal ein paar Aale und Forellen geräuchert aber nie einen Hering. 
Wegen dem Größenunterschied bin ich mir sehr unsicher was die Konzentration der Salzlake, Einlagezeit, Temperatur, Garzeit und das Räuchern angeht (im Grunde eine laiengerechte Anleitung benötigt^^).
Habe viel gegoogelt & youtube gesehen aber bin nun noch unsicherer als vorher weil mir davon vieles sehr unsinnig scheint.
Könntest du bitte dein Vorgehen beschreiben???
Wäre echt nett, vielen Dank im Vorraus!!
mfG 
Tweak


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (18. April 2019)

Moin, ich habe eine 7%ige Lake verwendet und die Heringe über Nacht eingelegt. Am nächsten Tag  zum trocknen hingehängt, und dann heiß geräuchert. Geheizt habe ich mit Holzkohle, geräuchert mit Buchenholzchips.

Ich hätte sie wohl etwas besser trocken lassen können, dann wäre die Farbe intensiver geworden geschmeckt haben sie sehr lecker.


----------



## Tweak (18. April 2019)

Danke für die rasche Antwort!Dann achte ich auf die ledrige Haut bevor der Ofen bewohnt wird^^
Kannst du noch verraten welche Temperatur bei meinen kleinen Frühlingsheringen angebracht ist?
Der Test mit der Rückenflosse sollte als Garprobe reichen oder?Nehme an 80°C-90°C sollten bei 15 min reichen???


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (18. April 2019)

Ja auf jeden Fall , sonst wird das Trockenfisch. Die Hitze geht ja mit den Spänen auch langsam runter.

Viel Spaß und lass mal sehen wie sie werden.


----------



## Lajos1 (19. April 2019)

Hallo,

so, die Karfreitags- bzw. Osterforellen sind geräuchert und die ersten auch schon gegessen, sind wieder mal gut gelungen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## baltic-hf (20. April 2019)

Moin,
Ich nehme höchstens 55g/l für 12 h  oder 65g/l für 6 h für Heringe ausgenommen.
Ich salze im Moment immer nur 6h taste mich mit den Salzgehalt langsam an verschiedene Fischsorten ran.
Gruß Hartmut
Makrelen 80g/l  6h
Makrelenfilet 30 g/l 6h
Lachsfilet 32g/l  6h
Lachsforellenfilet 35g/l  6h


----------



## yukonjack (20. April 2019)

Hering kalt geräuchert ? Hab ich noch nie gesehen oder gegessen.


----------



## baltic-hf (20. April 2019)

Moin,
In Russland ,Lettland und Litauen räuchern sie Fische fast nur kalt, ich hatte mir in Lettland kalt geräucherte Heringe und Rotbarsch gekauft aber mein Fall ist es nicht.
Hartmut


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (20. April 2019)

Kenne kaltgeräucherte Heringe aus den Niederlanden, finde sie sehr lecker.

https://www.schuitemaker-vis.nl/product/brado-gerookt/


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (10. Mai 2019)

@sprogoe  hilfe Ich habe Heringe, ca. 1,5 KG, trocken eingesalzen um sie kalt zu räuchern nun liegen die aber bereits 48 Stunden in 90gr. Zucker und 30gr. Salz und ich habe bammel, das sie ordentlich versalzen sind.

Was meinst du, wässern, oder nicht? Ich möchte mit dem Salzgehalt auch nicht zu tief, weil sie sonst noch verderben


----------



## sprogoe (10. Mai 2019)

Hey Frank,
ich denke mal nicht, ich hatte, wie im Beitrag 3156 angekündigt, 2 kg Salzheringe im Eimer gekauft, habe sie 12 Std. in 6 L Wasser gewässert und 2 x das Wasser gewechselt.
Dann 30 Std. Kaltgeräuchert. Aussehen, Geruch und der eigentliche Fischgeschmack war soweit ganz gut, aber..... salzig ohne Ende. Mein Schwager hat probiert und meinte, zum Bier nicht schlecht, habe sie im dann geschenkt.
Nächstes Mal würde ich mir tiefgekühlte Heringsfilet / Doppelfilet kaufen und selber salzen. Ich denke, eine Salzmenge von rund 60 g pro Kilo dürfte doch passen.   
Schau Dir doch das Video dazu an, finde ich schon mal ganz informativ.
Gutes Gelingen.


----------



## Hering 58 (10. Mai 2019)

sprogoe schrieb:


> Hey Frank,
> ich denke mal nicht, ich hatte, wie im Beitrag 3156 angekündigt, 2 kg Salzheringe im Eimer gekauft, habe sie 12 Std. in 6 L Wasser gewässert und 2 x das Wasser gewechselt.
> Dann 30 Std. Kaltgeräuchert. Aussehen, Geruch und der eigentliche Fischgeschmack war soweit ganz gut, aber..... salzig ohne Ende. Mein Schwager hat probiert und meinte, zum Bier nicht schlecht, habe sie im dann geschenkt.
> Nächstes Mal würde ich mir tiefgekühlte Heringsfilet / Doppelfilet kaufen und selber salzen. Ich denke, eine Salzmenge von rund 60 g pro Kilo dürfte doch passen.
> ...


Das hört sich gut an Siggi ,wann soll ich denn mal zum Probieren kommen.


----------



## sprogoe (10. Mai 2019)

Fang mal lieber beim Frank an, wenn´s nicht schmeckt, kannste den hauen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (10. Mai 2019)

sprogoe schrieb:


> Hey Frank,
> ich denke mal nicht, ich hatte, wie im Beitrag 3156 angekündigt, 2 kg Salzheringe im Eimer gekauft, habe sie 12 Std. in 6 L Wasser gewässert und 2 x das Wasser gewechselt.
> Dann 30 Std. Kaltgeräuchert. Aussehen, Geruch und der eigentliche Fischgeschmack war soweit ganz gut, aber..... salzig ohne Ende. Mein Schwager hat probiert und meinte, zum Bier nicht schlecht, habe sie im dann geschenkt.
> Nächstes Mal würde ich mir tiefgekühlte Heringsfilet / Doppelfilet kaufen und selber salzen. Ich denke, eine Salzmenge von rund 60 g pro Kilo dürfte doch passen.
> ...



Das Video habe ich mir bereits die Tage nochmal angesehen , ich war nur hinsichtlich der Dauer etwas verunsichert. Ich werde sie so lassen, wenn sie zu salzig sind, mache ich daraus eine Krem, als Brotaufstrich.

Aber danke für deine Sichtweise, das läßt mich etwas entspannter daran gehen.


----------



## sprogoe (10. Mai 2019)

Dann berichte mal Frank und lade Hartmut ein.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (10. Mai 2019)

Von dem ersten Rutsch habe ich noch welche ins Ruhrgebiet verschickt, aber mittlerweile ist es wohl zu warm. Sonst bin ich da nicht kleinlich.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (10. Mai 2019)

So die Heringe sind im Ofen, der Sparbrand  schmauchelt schön vor sich hin, in ein paar Stunden gehe ich nochmal schauen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (12. Mai 2019)

Zwischenfazit wir haben heute nach zwei Räuchergängen mal einen probiert. Das raucharoma kann noch einen Gang vertragen, der probierte war etwas salzig, aber auch sehr trocken. Also leider etwas schade, aber noch gebe ich nicht auf. Ich hätte mich doch trauen sollen, auch beim Kalträuchern vorher nass zu salzen.


----------



## sprogoe (12. Mai 2019)

Klar Frank,
trocken salzen entzieht dem Fisch natürlich Wasser.
Ich denke, Du wirst da dran bleiben und einen weiteren Versuch mit in Lake gebeizten Heringen machen, dann berichte darüber bitte auch.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (12. Mai 2019)

Na klar, mach ich. Hier noch ein Bild. Einen guten Tipp von valentintv habe ich noch umgesetzt, indem ich über den Fisch eine Lage Pappe unter den Kamin gegeben habe und so das herabropfende Kondensat aufnimmt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (12. Mai 2019)

, Das Bild reiche ich nach. Netz ist zu schlecht.


----------



## sprogoe (13. Mai 2019)

Ich habe mir gestern ein Räuchervideo auf der Smoki-Website angeschaut und nur noch den Kopf geschüttelt.
Erstens was die Gartemperatur angeht, dann streut der Bursche Räuchermehl auf die Glut, läßt aber die Schublade offen,
müssen doch sofort Flammen entstehen. Am Schluß des Videos entnimmt er eine Meerforelle (eher einen Kohlebatzen) und zeigt sie stolz in die Kamera,
mit der Bemerkung "die war jetzt 5 Std. im Ofen".....???? Das geht doch wohl garnicht. Schaut es euch mal an, geht ja nur gut 7 min.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (13. Mai 2019)

Die haben die Lakritzforelle erfunden  schade um den Fisch.


----------



## Tim1983 (13. Mai 2019)

Die Meerforelle sieht stark nach einer Regenbogenforelle aus


----------



## sprogoe (14. Mai 2019)

Dachte ich auch sofort, wahrscheinlich bezog sich das Meer auf mehr Gewicht.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (16. Mai 2019)

nach Brandenburger Art....schwarz ist ja noch lange nicht verbrannt.

Nach 5std. im heißen Rauch hat die Forelle sowohl geschmacklich wie vonner Konsistenz eher Ähnlichkeit mit Holzkohle....da ist doch nüscht mehr übrig vom Fischfleisch was noch essbar wäre.

Schlimm daran ist nur, das es wohl reichlich Zuschauer gibt, die es dann genauso machen.


----------



## yukonjack (17. Mai 2019)

grausam..


----------



## Tweak (6. Juli 2019)

sundangler schrieb:


> Herstellen von Pökellaken für unterschiedliche Schärfen
> *Salz in Gramm und Wasser in Litern*
> *
> 
> ...



leider wird mir die Tabelle nicht angezeigt


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (6. Juli 2019)

Ich kann gleich mal schauen, ich hab sie gespeichert......


----------



## Tweak (6. Juli 2019)

das wäre super nett!!!

Gruß zurück


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (6. Juli 2019)

Bitte schön


----------



## phirania (7. Juli 2019)

sprogoe schrieb:


> Ich habe mir gestern ein Räuchervideo auf der Smoki-Website angeschaut und nur noch den Kopf geschüttelt.
> Erstens was die Gartemperatur angeht, dann streut der Bursche Räuchermehl auf die Glut, läßt aber die Schublade offen,
> müssen doch sofort Flammen entstehen. Am Schluß des Videos entnimmt er eine Meerforelle (eher einen Kohlebatzen) und zeigt sie stolz in die Kamera,
> mit der Bemerkung "die war jetzt 5 Std. im Ofen".....???? Das geht doch wohl garnicht. Schaut es euch mal an, geht ja nur gut 7 min.



Das ist ja wahre Fischvergewaltigung....


----------



## Gerd II (16. Oktober 2019)

Ja, nun werd ich mal Siggi wieder hinterm Sessel hervor locken.
Da muß man nun so alt werden, um sich ans Fleisch räuchern ran zu trauen.
Und jetzt erscheint alles recht einfach, nur funktionieren muß es noch. Und man muß eben selbst Erfahrungen sammeln, um alles verbessern zu können.
Hab ich jetzt schon Fahler gemacht?
3 Stck. Schweinebauch je 1kg, 1 Stck. Krustenbraten a 1,5 kg.
Als Zutaten hatte ich genommen : 200 g Nitritpökelsalz  (für 4,5 Kg)
                                                     20 g Zucker
                                                     10 g Wacholderbeeren
                                                     10 g schw. Pfeffer
                                                       4 g Koriander
                                                       2 große Lorbeerblätter
8,5 Tage Vakuum gepökelt (wahrscheinlich zu kurz), 1 Std. gewässert,jetzt 2,5 Tage durchbrennen lassen und Freitag früh geht's zum ersten Räuchergang.
Bin ja gespannt,ob das was wird.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## sprogoe (17. Oktober 2019)

Hallo Gerd,
alt fühlst Du Dich? Denk immer dran, man ist so alt, wie man sich anfühlt.
Fleisch habe ich ja auch nicht so oft geräuchert, meine Frau ißt nicht gern Geräuchertes und dann lohnt sich das nicht.
Ich habe mir ein Standardrezept für Fleisch aus diesem Threat übernommen, ich glaube, es war von Toni.
Die alte Garde, die hier so viele wertvolle Tips und Ratschläge gegeben hat, meldet sich ja leider schon länger nicht mehr zu Wort.
Ich hatte das Fleisch mit dieser Rezeptmischung gewürzt, pro Kilo Fleisch gerechnet:
30g *NPS*
5g schwarzer Pfeffer
5 Wacholderbeeren
2g Piment
3g Kümmel
2g Traubenzucker
1g Ascorbinsäure (Vitamin C)
Stinkelorbeer verwende ich nie, mag weder den Geruch noch den Geschmack, wer es mag, kann es aber. 
Vakuumiert im Kühlschrank 3 Wochen gebeizt, danach abgespült, abgetrocknet und 3 Tage auf einem Gitter im Kühlschrank durchbrennen lassen.
Niemals gewässert, ist bei Salzmenge auch nicht nötig. Danach wurden 5-6 Kalträuchergänge von je ca.12 Std. gemacht mit jeweils einem Tag Pause im Kühlschrank dazwischen.Dann wünsche ich Dir gutes Gelingen.


----------



## sprogoe (17. Oktober 2019)

Sehe gerade beim anklicken des Link erscheint eine Fehlermeldung, aber wenn man den Link kopiert und in sie Suchfunktion eingibt,
kommt man auf diese Seite.


----------



## Gerd II (17. Oktober 2019)

Na von der Salzmenge müßte es ja dann ausreichen, damit das Fleisch gut konserviert ist.
Zum Durchbrennen habe ich da Fleisch in den Keller gehangen, müßte gegenüber dem Kühlschrank besser abtrocknen.
Aber die Temperaturen dort machen mir noch Sorgen, 12-13 Grad.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Gummiadler (17. Oktober 2019)

Gerd II schrieb:


> Ja, nun werd ich mal Siggi wieder hinterm Sessel hervor locken.
> Da muß man nun so alt werden, um sich ans Fleisch räuchern ran zu trauen.
> Und jetzt erscheint alles recht einfach, nur funktionieren muß es noch. Und man muß eben selbst Erfahrungen sammeln, um alles verbessern zu können.
> Hab ich jetzt schon Fahler gemacht?
> ...



Hej Gerd!

Falsch hast du nichts gemacht.
Allerdings wird dein Fleisch wahrscheinlich ein bisschen salzig werden. 30g Salz pro Kilo hätten schon ausgereicht.
Ich bin vom Pökelsalz schon seit ein paar Jahren weg und nehme ganz normales Meersalz. In gleicher Menge.
Der Schinken wird zwar nicht ganz so rot wie Gekaufter, aber ist geschmacklich hervorragend und man nimmt keine erhöhte Menge Nitrit zu sich.
Und verkaufen willst du ja deinen Schinken nicht, oder?
Die Pökelzeit ist durch das Vakumieren ok, das langt damit alles gleichmäßig durchzogen ist.
Hast du ein Kühlhaus bzw Kühlschrank zum Durchbrennen? Hier sollte eine konstante Temperatur zwischen 4-7°C eingehalten werden. 
Dem Bauch kannst du übrigens ruhig zwei-drei Räuchergänge mehr gönnen als dem Krustenbraten.
Falls du mal nass pökeln willst, dann geb mal einen guten trockenen Rotwein mit in die Lake. Das gibt auch eine ganz tolle Fleischfarbe.
Gerne kannst du dich per PN melden, falls du Fragen hast.

Gruß Dirk


----------



## wattläufer (17. Oktober 2019)

Nochmal zu der 5 Std. Forelle.
Die war aber garantiert tot!
Gruß Wattläufer


----------



## Seele (17. Oktober 2019)

sprogoe schrieb:


> Sehe gerade beim anklicken des Link erscheint eine Fehlermeldung, aber wenn man den Link kopiert und in sie Suchfunktion eingibt,
> kommt man auf diese Seite.



Hallo @sprogoe , du musst die Datei ins Anglerboard hochladen. Die ist momentan nur auf deinem PC gespeichert, deshalb kannst du sie auch sehen, wir aber nicht. Du findest unter dem Texteingabefeld einen Button mit "Datei hochladen". Da drauf klicken, Datei auswählen und dann klappts.


----------



## sprogoe (17. Oktober 2019)

So, jetzt nochmal die Verlinkung auf den Link:


----------



## sprogoe (17. Oktober 2019)

Das klappt also auch nicht, weiß nicht, wie weiter vorgehen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (17. Oktober 2019)

Moin Siggi du kannst den Link zwar teilen, aber wir hätten keinen Zugriff auf deinen Rechner,  auf dem es gespeichert ist. Du kannst das PDF aber hochladen.

Ich hatte auch mal angeregt, das wir die Rezepte daraus in einer Rezeptsammlung anbieten. Oder als unterGruppe in das Wiki einbetten. Ich hatte die Datei dafür Rebecca auch schon mal zur Verfügung gestellt.

Hab die Rezepte nochmal angefügt.


----------



## sprogoe (17. Oktober 2019)

Hallo Frank,
ich versuch es noch mal.

Link entfernt - war tot !! by ralle  ------ aber Dein Anhang geht 

wenn ich diesen Link kopiere, ein neues Internetfenster öffne und oben in die Suchfunktion eingebe, komme ich auf die Datei, selbst, wenn ich den kopierten Link in die Google Suchfunktion eingebe. Das direkte Anklicken dieses Links funktioniert auch bei mir nicht.


----------



## Gerd II (17. Oktober 2019)

Mach ich beim Kalträuchern auch die Schotten alle dicht oder gebe ich etwas Zuluft,damit der Sparbrand nicht erlischt.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## sprogoe (17. Oktober 2019)

Bischen Zu- und Abluft sollte schon sein, auch um kleine Restmengen Feuchtigkeit abzuleiten.


----------



## Maxthecat (21. Oktober 2019)

Richtig , der Rauch soll ja am Räuchergut vorbei ziehen und nicht gestaut werden im Ofen .Leicht die Zuluft öffnen und der Abzug könnte halb oder auch voll auf sein . Das muss man je nach Räucherofen Modell testen wie es am besten läuft .


----------



## Gerd II (21. Oktober 2019)

Hey, hier mal ein Zwischenstand.
Bin beim 4. Räuchergang(noch 7 Std.) , immer 12 Std. Rauch und anschließend 12 Std. Ruhe.
Sollte ich noch einen 5. Gang machen oder ist das farblich schon gut.
Wie lange MUSS Speck und Krustenbraten anschließend noch ruhen, das wird wohl die schlimmste Zeit.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Gummiadler (21. Oktober 2019)

Sieht schon echt gut aus! 
Das mit dem Rauch kommt ganz auf dich und deine Esser an... der Eine mag es lieber mild, der Andere lieber einen kräftigeren Rauchgeschmack.
Ich würde jetzt noch ein/zweimal Rauch draufgeben. Gerade Bauch kann m.M. nach ruhig bissel mehr vertragen.
Nimm doch ein Stücken raus, schneide es durch und teste mal an. Notfalls kannst du beide Stücke ja nochmal rein hängen.

Hui, bei den Bildern freue ich mich auch schon auf's Räuchern dieses Jahr. Es muss nur noch kälter werden...


----------



## Gerd II (21. Oktober 2019)

Ja, das war wohl bisher mein einzigster Fehler, ich hab zu früh angefangen.
Aber bisher alles i.O.,der isolierte Räucherofen bleibt bei 14-19 Grad und zum Glück hab ich einen kühlen Keller.


----------



## sprogoe (21. Oktober 2019)

Mensch Gerd,
wann geht der nächste Flieger, ich komm vorbei zum probieren.
Ich würde da mindestens noch 1-2 x Rauch drangeben, so, wie es Dir gefällt, zuviel gibt es nicht.
Ich denke mal, probieren kannst Du sicher gleich nach dem Räuchern, Bei der Menge bleibt ja noch genug,
was ein paar Tage im kühlen Keller ruhen kann. Guten Appetit wünsche ich Dir.


----------



## Gummiadler (21. Oktober 2019)

Gerd II schrieb:


> Ja, das war wohl bisher mein einzigster Fehler, ich hab zu früh angefangen.
> Aber bisher alles i.O.,der isolierte Räucherofen bleibt bei 14-19 Grad und zum Glück hab ich einen kühlen Keller.



Das war doch kein Fehler! Höchstens ein Erfahrungswert.
Und wenn du einen kalten Keller hast, dann passt doch alles.

Lass es dir schmecken.


----------



## Gerd II (21. Oktober 2019)

Ja, ich wird beim probieren an Euch denken.
Aber wie sagt man so schön, nicht den Tag vor dem Abend loben; entscheidend ist am Ende der Geschmack.


----------



## Gerd II (2. November 2019)

Hey Siggi,
wenn Du noch kein Flugticket hast, ist es jetzt zu spät.
Zwei Stücke Speck (je 1 Kg) haben nicht mal die erste Woche überlebt.
Das letzte Stück und der Krustenbraten haben jetzt zwölf Tage gereift im Keller.
Heute habe ich den angeschnitten(nicht länger ausgehalten).
Also der Geschmack von allem 1a. Ich wüsste nicht ,was daran ändern müsste.
Der Schinken(Krustenbraten) ist noch relativ weich. Geh ich da richtig in der Annahme, das der noch reifen muß?
Geschmacklich ist der nicht so intensiv, wie der Speck. Sollte er ja auch nicht. Werde ihn aber nächstes Mal vielleicht zwei/drei Tage länger pökeln.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## sprogoe (2. November 2019)

Mensch Gerd,
ich war doch bei Dir, habe geklingelt und geklopft wie verrückt und keiner hat aufgemacht.
Sag´ jetzt nicht, Du warst nicht zuhause, ich habe ganz deutlich laute Schmatzgeräusche aus Deiner Wohnung gehört.
Sieht aber alles sehr gut aus.


----------



## Gerd II (2. November 2019)

Und Siggi weißt Du, von den Stücken wird alles verwendet.
Ich glaub kaum ,das das noch viele verwenden, die Schwarte.
Es gibt nichts besseres ,wie so schön geräucherte Schwarte im Eintopf (gibs ja kaum noch).

Gruß Gerd

Habs klingeln gehört, war aber beim anschneiden, hab deshalb nicht geöffnet.
Und der Hund hatte so seine Freude.


----------



## JottU (9. November 2019)

Dieses Jahr werde ich mich auch das erste Mal ans Schinken räuchern wagen. Rezepturen hab ich hier ja Dank euch ja schon gefunden.
Trotzdem noch 2 Fragen:
- Schweinebauch und Krustenbraten als Ausgangsprodukt für Anfänger geeignet, oder eher was anderes?
- wenn ich jetzt Fleisch im Angebot bekomme, kann ich das bis zum pökeln einfrieren oder sollte das lieber frisch sein?

Achso, wenn ich ne ungebrühte rohe Bratwurst räuchere bekomme ich ne Art Knacker raus? Evtl auch pökeln?


----------



## Gerd II (9. November 2019)

Hey JottU, nur ran , mit diesen beiden Sachen hab ich auch angefangen.
Ist bei uns beides nächste Woche im Angebot( ich hatte es letztens noch teuer bezahlt ).
Bin aber übernächste Woche ein paar Tage nicht da.
Das schlimmste an der ganzen Räucherei, wir haben in gut zwei Wochen 3kg  sehr mageren Speck(Frischware,da ja Gewichtsverlust) und 1,5kg Schinken vernichtet,
das ist doch nicht normal. Da kann man ja nicht abnehmen.
Gruß Gerd

Ach so, ich würde es vorher nicht einfrieren, da Du ja bestimmt auch gleich mehrere Kg nimmst( sonst lohnt der Aufwand nicht) kannst Du hinterher einfrieren.
Wenn was übrig bleibt.


----------



## JottU (19. November 2019)

Wozu ist Ascorbinsäure beim pökeln wichtig, bzw was bewirkt sie? 
Hab es jetzt in mehreren Rezepten gelesen, bin aber unschlüssig ob ich mir da jetzt n Kilo bestellen soll. Das würde mir ja wohl hundert Jahre reichen.


----------



## Hering 58 (19. November 2019)

sprogoe schrieb:


> Mensch Gerd,
> ich war doch bei Dir, habe geklingelt und geklopft wie verrückt und keiner hat aufgemacht.
> Sag´ jetzt nicht, Du warst nicht zuhause, ich habe ganz deutlich laute Schmatzgeräusche aus Deiner Wohnung gehört.
> Sieht aber alles sehr gut aus.


Da mach dir mal Gedanken siggi,wenn keiner da ist.


----------



## Gerd II (19. November 2019)

Hey, Ihr alten Lästermäuler,
mal was anderes, sind hier alles Veganer geworden.
Da muss ich als Fleisch-Räucher -Leihe wohl wieder die nächsten Bilder einsetzen(dauert aber noch).

Gruß Gerd


----------



## sprogoe (22. November 2019)

JottU schrieb:


> Wozu ist Ascorbinsäure beim pökeln wichtig, bzw was bewirkt sie?
> Hab es jetzt in mehreren Rezepten gelesen, bin aber unschlüssig ob ich mir da jetzt n Kilo bestellen soll. Das würde mir ja wohl hundert Jahre reichen.


Ascorbinsäure ist Vitamin C und dient zum Haltbarmachen von Lebensmitteln und ist auch in vielen Lebensmitteln enthalten, verhindert somit auch eine ev. Schimmelbildung.
Macht aber nur Sinn, wenn Fleisch trocken gepökelt wird.


----------



## sprogoe (22. November 2019)

Gerd,
da ich kein Fleisch mehr räucher weil ich in der Familie der einzige Esser davon wäre, habe ich auch nichts mehr dazu zu berichten, aber mach Du mal, damit wieder "Leben" in die Bude kommt.
Viel Erfolg weiterhin.


----------



## Seele (22. November 2019)

Moin moin Räuchergemeinde, 
Ich hab mir auch einen neuen Ofen gebaut 
Wollt ihr ihn sehen?


----------



## sprogoe (22. November 2019)

Was für eine Frage.
Muß man dafür persönlich zu Dir kommen, oder stellst Du Fotos ein?


----------



## Hecht100+ (22. November 2019)

Wenn er ihn voll hat zum probieren und der Weg ist nicht so weit,


----------



## Gerd II (23. November 2019)

Moin Seele,
ist Dein Ofen gläsern, ich seh nichts.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Seele (24. November 2019)

Dat isser. 
Der Deckel wird evtl. noch anders, auf jeden Fall wird aber der Deckel für die Rauchregulierung noch anders.


----------



## yukonjack (24. November 2019)

na ja...………...


----------



## Doanafischer (24. November 2019)

So, nachdem ich für mich 2019 zum Aaljahr erklärt habe, gings nun zum ersten mal nach ca. 15 Jahren ans Räuchern.
Zum probieren hab ich nur mal 5 Stück reingehängt.Allesamt Raubaale.Gefangen auf Grundeln. Vor dem Einfrieren hab ich sie für einen Tag in 10%ige Salzlake gelegt.Noch genießbar, aber 7 oder 8 Prozent würden auch reichen.


----------



## JottU (24. November 2019)

Ich habe heute dann auch mal die Vorbereitungen für mein erstes Mal kalträuchern getroffen.
Pünktlich zum Weihnachtsurlaub kann die Räucherei dann beginnen.


----------



## Maxthecat (29. November 2019)

@Seele : So einen Steinofen wollte ich mir auch mal bauen , aber nachdem ich gemerkt habe im Baumarkt wie schwer diese Elemente waren , habe ich es gelassen . Ich bin ja mit 60 nicht mehr sooo stark wie mit 30 , aber du als Waller Spezi kannst das natürlich noch gut stemmen . Ich hatte mich denn für den kleinen Smoki Aalräucherschrank entschieden .

@Doanafischer : Ohhh 10 % Lake ? Ja das kann man machen ,wenn es mal schnell gehen muss , aber dann höchsten für 3-5 Stunden einlegen . Bei 24 Stunden wird's dann doch recht salzig . Für normale ,kleine nicht so fette Aale langt 5% Lake ca.12 -16 Stunden . Je Größer und fetter die Aale sind liegt man mit 7 % iger Lake immer gut .


----------



## Seele (29. November 2019)

Der Ofen ist super geworden. Hab ihn gestern eingeweiht und bin mal richtig zufrieden. Speichert wunderbar die Hitze. Muss mich nur noch etwas ran tasten und darf das nächste Mal die Fische ruhig noch etwas früher rein hängen, aber man lernt ja immer dazu.


----------



## sprogoe (29. November 2019)

Vor allem, den klaut Dir keiner so schnell.
Viel Spaß und Erfolg damit wünsche ich Dir.
Ich denke mal, da brauchst Du kein so großes Holzfeuer, kleinere Holzspalten dürften da ausreichend sein, lieber öfter mal nachlegen. Wie gesagt, erst mal rantasten, ev. mal ein paar Durchläufe ohne Fisch machen und die Wärmeentwicklung beobachten.


----------



## Seele (29. November 2019)

Das schöne ist du lässt ihn aufheizen mit 3 oder oder 4 Scheitle und wenn das Feuer komplett runter gebrannt ist und du nur noch Glut hast, ist die Hitze perfekt.


----------



## sprogoe (29. November 2019)

Und wenn Du die Glut dann mit fein gespaltenem Holz (ca. in 3 mm Dicke und etwa10 - 15cm Länge) abdeckst, statt mit Räuchermehl, hast Du perfekten, dichten Rauch und es gibt mehr Wärme als mit Mehl.


----------



## Bocinegro (30. November 2019)

Moinmoin Seele, 

schön mal wieder einen Ofen dieser Bauart zu sehen. Hab selber viele Jahre damit gearbeitet. Mit etwas Übung erzielst du sehr sehr gute Ergebnisse damit.
zwei drei kleine Tipps zur Optimierung kann ich dir mit geben. 
-Fett Tropf Wanne, meine hing an 3 Ketten damit ich sie direkt unter den Fisch justieren kann und möglichst weit weg vom Feuer
-regelbare Luft zufuhr an der Feuer Schublade (Langloch mit kleinem Schieber in der Mitte überm Griff)
-zweites Thermometer nutzen und beide durch die Steinwand in die Kammer führen(dann kann man auch nach messen wie warm die Steine bzw Grund Temperatur Ofen ist)
-mein Abdeckbrett hat einen kleinen Kamin bekommen hatte da so ein Absperrregler für Kamine beim Offenbauer gekauft.
insgesamt ist mein Deckel viel massiver geworden doppel lagig mit Konsole drunter das die Oberfläche Gefälle bekommt da meiner draußen im wetter stand

Funktionieren tut er auch so aber die Verbesserungen machen ihn einfacher im Händling. Super Teil ziehe ich ich jedem VA Schrank vor.  

Viel Freude mit dem Ofen
Lass dir schmecken

Grüße Petri &
tight lines


----------



## sprogoe (30. November 2019)

Am besten, zusätzlich ein digitales Thermometer verwenden, da die analogen teilweise bis zu 30 Grad zu wenig anzeigen.


----------



## sprogoe (30. November 2019)




----------



## Gerd II (3. Dezember 2019)

Zwischenstand nach drei Räuchergängen.
Mit der Temperatur hab ich ein bisschen Probleme. Komme kaum über 12-13 Grad.
Werde mich fürs nächste Mal mit einer Zusatzheizung beschäftigen(+Ink Bird).

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Gerd II (10. Dezember 2019)

Das Ergebnis. Der Krustenbraten hängt noch .

LG


----------



## JottU (10. Dezember 2019)

Das schaut sehr lecker aus @Gerd II.

Da sich mein Urlaub etwas verschiebt, kommt auch meine Planung bisschen aus dem Tritt. 
Brauch daher mal nen Tip. Ist es besser länger zu pökeln, oder das Fleisch länger durchbrennen zu lassen? Ca 5 Tage.


----------



## Gerd II (10. Dezember 2019)

Hey,
ich hatte beim ersten mal 9 Tage gepökelt und jetzt ziemlich dreizehn Tage . Ich glaube das das Fleisch diesmal etwas besser durchgerötet war.
Zum durchbrennen hat alles 3Tage im Keller gehangen. Da ist durchaus ausreichend. Ich glaube auch ,das das Fleisch dort besser abtrocknet , haltbar ist es ja schon.
Und Temperaturen von 12-14 Grad sind auch noch ok.
Wenn der Ofen draußen steht,, wird es bei Frost zum Problem auf Temperatur zu kommen. Werd mir wohl noch eine Zusatzheizung besorgen. 

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Bocinegro (11. Dezember 2019)

Gute Arbeit, sieht lecker aus. Da können die Schlemmer Tage kommen.


----------



## Hering 58 (11. Dezember 2019)

Gerd II schrieb:


> Das Ergebnis. Der Krustenbraten hängt noch .
> 
> LG


Das schaut sehr lecker aus


----------



## Gerd II (11. Dezember 2019)

Ja, ich danke Euch, so wie es aussieht, schmeckt es auch .
Damit für die "Schlemmer Tage "(Weihnachten)noch was bleibt, mußte ich schon was beiseite legen ,sonst hätte es bis dahin nicht gereicht.
Selbst meine Enkeltochter, die sonst  nicht so an Fleisch ran zu kriegen ist, isst das Zeug schier.
Gruß    Gerd


----------



## JottU (22. Dezember 2019)

Morgen soll es dann los gehen. Wie kalt darf es denn tieftens sein im Ofen? Habe heute mal getestet und kam nur auf 9 Grad. Bissl wenig, wa?


----------



## Gerd II (23. Dezember 2019)

Bei dem Wetter jetzt, wird der Ofen nach ein paar Stunden allmählich noch etwas hoch fahren.
Vielleicht hilft ein bisschen vorheizen. Ein isolierter Ofen hält dann lange die Temperatur.
Dann wünsche ich Dir viel Erfolg und Allen ein frohes Fest.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## JottU (27. Dezember 2019)

Zwischenstand. 
3 Räuchergänge sind durch. Beim Käse sind es 2, der darf jetzt raus. Kann ich auch gleich wieder nachlegen, da wegen verplappern die ganze Familie will.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (27. Dezember 2019)

hier mal Foto vom letzten räuchergang


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (27. Dezember 2019)

2 bilder gehen nicht


----------



## yukonjack (27. Dezember 2019)

esox02 schrieb:


> 2 bilder gehen nicht


Zu viel Flammen ? Aber wenn die aale geschmeckt haben iss alles gut.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (28. Dezember 2019)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Zu viel Flammen ? Aber wenn die aale geschmeckt haben iss alles gut.


nein die waren aus einem schlammgraben sonst werden die aale immer heller wenn ich sie noch in der wanne sich säubern lasse .diese wollten ihre dunkle farbe behalten....und ja waren lecker kein bissl nach rauch geschmeckt.


----------



## yukonjack (28. Dezember 2019)

esox02 schrieb:


> nein die waren aus einem schlammgraben sonst werden die aale immer heller wenn ich sie noch in der wanne sich säubern lasse .diese wollten ihre dunkle farbe behalten....und ja waren lecker kein bissl nach rauch geschmeckt.


Man lernt ja nie aus.


----------



## JottU (29. Dezember 2019)

Moin. Mein Schinken kommt heute oder morgen raus. 
Thema reifen. Kann ich den Schinken vor dem erst mal im Vakuum zwischparken? 
Bin ab Mittwoch für 3 Wochen weg, ohne Aufsicht will ich den so lange nicht lassen in meinem Provisorium.


----------



## katzov (29. Dezember 2019)

Wo raus? Fertig mit einlegen/ pöckeln?


----------



## Gerd II (29. Dezember 2019)

Ich hätte es so gemacht. Wenn du nicht da bist ,ist es die beste Lösumg. Dann mal guten Appetit  und noch einen guten Rutsch.


----------



## Steff-Peff (29. Dezember 2019)

esox02 schrieb:


> und ja waren lecker kein bissl nach rauch geschmeckt.



Geräuchert und schmecken "kein bissl nach rauch" ?
Echt jetzt ? 
Gruß
Steff


----------



## sprogoe (29. Dezember 2019)

Kann schon sein. wenn man statt Räuchermehl Flüssigrauch (Liquid Smoke) verwendet.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (29. Dezember 2019)

Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Geräuchert und schmecken "kein bissl nach rauch" ?
> Echt jetzt ?
> Gruß
> Steff


ja meine frau würde da ganz schnell meckern.....


----------



## JottU (31. Dezember 2019)

Mein erster Versuch ist nun aus dem Rauch. Sieht gelungen aus und ich muss mich echt zusammenreißen die Finger davon zu lassen.


----------



## yukonjack (31. Dezember 2019)

JottU schrieb:


> Mein erster Versuch ist nun aus dem Rauch. Sieht gelungen aus und ich muss mich echt zusammenreißen die Finger davon zu lassen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sieht top aus.. Wieviel Std. hingen die denn im Kaltrauch. Werde demnächst auch mal einen Versuch starten. Muss mir nur noch mal das Rezept hier raussuchen.


----------



## JottU (1. Januar 2020)

6 mal ca.10-12 Stunden. Ich weiß nicht so genau wie lange mein Sparbrand brennt, war nur einmal am Tag zum befüllen da.


----------



## JottU (19. Januar 2020)

Mein Schinken nach 2 Wochen reifen. Die großen Stücke werde ich wohl nochmal nachreifen lassen. 
Aber erstmal kommt es in die Tüte, schon blöd wenn man laufend auf Montage muss.


----------



## yukonjack (19. Januar 2020)

Sehen ja richtig gut aus. Werde mich demnächst auch mal ran wagen. Muss mir nur noch mal die Anleitung hier rauslesen. (was meinst du mit nachreifen)


----------



## JottU (20. Januar 2020)

Da für meinen Geschmack der Schinken noch nicht fest genug ist, wandert der nochmal für 1-3 Wochen in den Reifeschrank, @yukonjack . Dort darf er noch ein bisschen Feuchtigkeit verlieren. Momentan ist er von der Konsistenz her noch wie der Aufschnitt ausm Discounter.


----------



## Skott (20. Januar 2020)

Wie sieht denn so dein Reifeschrank aus und wo steht der wegen der Temperatur?
Ist der belüftet?


----------



## JottU (25. Januar 2020)

Naja, Reifeschrank kann man dazu eigentlich nicht sagen @Skott. Ich wollte den Schinken einfach nur im Keller aufhängen, aber die Feuchtigkeit hat da überhaupt nicht gepasst (40%). Im Netz bin ich dann darauf gestoßen. 









						Reifeschrank-Hack
					

In den Tiefen dieses Forums habe ich ein Bild gesehen, das mich zu folgendem Reifeschrank-Hack veranlasste.  2 Stück Euro-Fleischkisten E3 kopfweise aufeinander gestapelt. Bei einer den Boden ausschneiden, seitlich Löcher bohren und mit Halterstangen (Edelstahlrohr) versehen. Damit sie lose Halt...




					www.grillsportverein.de
				




Hab ich sehr vereinfacht nachgebastelt.


----------



## Skott (25. Januar 2020)

Danke für die Info!


----------



## Gerd II (8. Februar 2020)

Meine dritte und letzte Räucherrunde diesen Winter.
Macht auch keinen Sinn mehr, da der Thread ja ziemlich tot ist.
Von den Füchsen der ersten Stunde hört man garnichts mehr.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## sprogoe (8. Februar 2020)

Gerd II schrieb:


> Macht auch keinen Sinn mehr, da der Thread ja ziemlich tot ist.
> Von den Füchsen der ersten Stunde hört man garnichts mehr.


Hallo Gerd,
warum wohl? Nicht nur dieser Thread ist ziemlich tot, sondern fast alle, die uns einmal wichtig waren.
Dafür geht die Post ab in ziemlich kitschigen Laberthreads, aber soll doch jeder nach seiner Fasson glücklich werden,
ich jedenfalls habe ebenso die Motivation verloren noch irgendwas von meinen Tätigkeiten, sei es Räuchern oder auch Räucherofenbau,
zu posten.
Deine Räucherprodukte sehen jedenfalls mal wieder super aus.


----------



## Gerd II (9. Februar 2020)

Ja Siggi,  im Prinzip hast Du Recht.
Das es auch anders geht, beweist der Angelthread von meinem Angelrevier in Norge.
Und mal ehrlich,wessen Herz fürs Räuchern schlägt, das bleibt auch so. Und man sieht ja, Dein Interesse an Beiträgen ist immer noch groß und das ist gut so. 

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Chief Brolly (20. Februar 2020)

Gibt es hier noch jemanden, der seine Fische auch im Tischräucherofen räuchert? Gibt es Probleme bei der Befeuerung mit den Brennern bei Wind? 

Habe da einige Tips, auch wie man das Teil sehr gut sauberhalten kann, wenn fettige Fische wie Aale geräuchert werden sollen...


----------



## Lajos1 (20. Februar 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Gibt es hier noch jemanden, der seine Fische auch im Tischräucherofen räuchert? Gibt es Probleme bei der Befeuerung mit den Brennern bei Wind?
> 
> Habe da einige Tips, auch wie man das Teil sehr gut sauberhalten kann, wenn fettige Fische wie Aale geräuchert werden sollen...



Hallo,

ich räuchere schon seit 55 Jahren mit dem Tischräucherofen (nur für Aale habe ich einen anderen), habe da noch keine grösseren Probleme gehabt.
Ich denke aber, deine Tipps solltest Du trotzdem hier veröffentlichen, da ja auch "Neuräucherer" immer wieder Fragen haben.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Ruttentretzer (20. Februar 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Gibt es hier noch jemanden, der seine Fische auch im Tischräucherofen räuchert? Gibt es Probleme bei der Befeuerung mit den Brennern bei Wind?
> 
> Habe da einige Tips, auch wie man das Teil sehr gut sauberhalten kann, wenn fettige Fische wie Aale geräuchert werden sollen...


Hi, das mit den Brennern hab ich schon lang nicht mehr gemacht. Den TR stell ich auf meinen kleinen Campinggaskocher mit Kartuschen.
Eine schnelle und saubere Sache.

Gruß Ronni


----------



## Chief Brolly (20. Februar 2020)

Ja genau, anfangs habe ich mit den Brennern beheizt. Habe es mit Brennpaste, Spiritus in flüssiger und fester Form versucht, aber dauernd sind die Flammen durch den geringsten Wind ausgegangen. Schließlich mußte ich unter dem Räucherofen ein kleines Feuer entfachen, um meine Aale fertig zu kriegen (hat damals über 3h gedauert). 

Gehe jetzt so vor: Habe mir bei Fritz Berger eine faltbare Campingküche bestellt und woanders einen zweiflammigen Kocher, den Enders Brisbane 2

Den ich oben auf den Platz der Campingküche, der für den Kocher vorgesehen ist, stelle.  Den schließe ich an eine 3kg Gasflasche an und nun kann es fast losgehen. In den Tischräucherofen kommt in die Mulde das Räuchermehl rein, dann den Tropfschutz rüberstellen. 

Den Boden und Rand lege ich mit Alufolie aus, zusätzlich stelle ich noch eine Grillschale hinein, die das Fett von den Aalen auffängt.

Nach jedem Räuchergang (4 kleine Aale oder 2 große) kippe ich das Fett weg. 
Zum Schluß knülle ich die überkrustete Alufolie zusammen und werfe sie weg.  So brauche ich meinen Tischräucherofen weder aufwendig noch langwierig zu reinigen.


----------



## Mescalero (20. Februar 2020)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich räuchere schon seit 55 Jahren mit dem Tischräucherofen (nur für Aale habe ich einen anderen), habe da noch keine grösseren Probleme gehabt.
> Ich denke aber, deine Tipps solltest Du trotzdem hier veröffentlichen, da ja auch "Neuräucherer" immer wieder Fragen haben.
> ...


Stimmt genau! Den Plänen zufolge wird auch hier demnächst so ein Gerät Einzug halten. Die 3.000+ Beiträge dieses Fadens möchte ich aber nicht alle lesen (müssen).


----------



## Lajos1 (20. Februar 2020)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Stimmt genau! Den Plänen zufolge wird auch hier demnächst so ein Gerät Einzug halten. Die 3.000+ Beiträge dieses Fadens möchte ich aber nicht alle lesen (müssen).



Hallo,

ich kaufte mir, Mitte der 1960er Jahre den ABU-Röken. Das war, glaube ich, der erste Tischräucherofen überhaupt. Nachteil, er war doch sehr klein, der Vorteil war, dass er dadurch bequem in den Rucksack passte und mich oft bei Angelwanderungen in Norwegen begleitete. Danach hatte ich den von DAM und nach diesem, bis heute, einen von Behr, davon habe ich schon einen neuen als Ersatz im Keller stehen und der wird halten, bis ich den Löffel abgebe.
Einen baugleichen hat der Gerlinger für 35,90 im Katalog, kann ich nur empfehlen. Apropos Gerlinger, der hat im April wieder eine Woche lang eine Frühjahrsaktion, da gibt es auf alles 10% Rabatt.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Mescalero (20. Februar 2020)

Und ich Depp war gestern da im Laden und bin an dem Teil vorbeigelaufen....erstmal den Kleinkram zusammensuchen, den Ofen nehme ich später mit. Natürlich fiel mir das erst zu Hause wieder ein.


----------



## Chief Brolly (20. Februar 2020)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich kaufte mir, Mitte der 1960er Jahre den ABU-Röken. Das war, glaube ich, der erste Tischräucherofen überhaupt. Nachteil, er war doch sehr klein, der Vorteil war, dass er dadurch bequem in den Rucksack passte und mich oft bei Angelwanderungen in Norwegen begleitete. Danach hatte ich den von DAM und nach diesem, bis heute, einen von Behr, davon habe ich schon einen neuen als Ersatz im Keller stehen und der wird halten, bis ich den Löffel abgebe.
> Einen baugleichen hat der Gerlinger für 35,90 im Katalog, kann ich nur empfehlen. Apropos Gerlinger, der hat im April wieder eine Woche lang eine Frühjahrsaktion, da gibt es auf alles 10% Rabatt.
> ...



Den von Behr habe ich auch!  Habe erst 2018 mit dem Räuchern angefangen, waren bisher nur Aale. 
Komme im Jahr vielleicht 2x zum räuchern, aber Räucheraal schmeckt das ganze Jahr einfach prima!


----------



## JottU (29. März 2020)

Mein letzter Schinken der Saison ist fertig und kann verpackt werden.


----------



## Skott (29. März 2020)

Klasse, sehen toll aus!!

Wie lagerst du sie denn, Vakuumieren und dann in die Gefriertruhe?


----------



## JottU (29. März 2020)

@Skott 
Vakuumiert im Keller. Truhe hab ich gar nicht, und mein Gefrierschrank reicht grad mal für verderbliche Sachen.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (15. Mai 2020)

Gestern wurde dann mal wieder der Räucherofen angemacht. Alles was die Ostsee und die Eider so hergibt ging in den Rauch. Makrele , Meerforelle, Hering, Butt und Hornfisch. Sehr lecker, u.a. habe wir einmal versucht Hornfischfilett zu räuchern, die allerdings im Tischräucherofen, das schmeckt sehr gut.


----------



## Mescalero (15. Mai 2020)

Mein Tischofen hatte Premiere. Idiotischerweise habe ich *vergessen*, die Filets nach dem Bad in der Lake zu waschen. Das Räucherergebnis war ziemlich gut, der Geschmack sehr ausgewogen aber würzig und lecker. Leider war der Fisch (Karpfen) völlig versalzen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. Mai 2020)

Wenn du die Lake nicht so stark machst brauchst du die Fische auch nicht unbedingt waschen, sondern nur abtrocknen.
Mit 40gr. Salz auf 1l Wasser uund dann über Nacht stehen lassen, recht mir das aus.


----------



## Mescalero (15. Mai 2020)

Ich hatte 70g/l 

Obwohl die Filets nur 5 oder 6 Stunden drin waren, konnte man das Ergebnis nicht essen. Leider, schade um den Fisch.
Ich probiere beim nächsten Mal den geringeren Salzgehalt.


----------



## phirania (15. Mai 2020)

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Gestern wurde dann mal wieder der Räucherofen angemacht. Alles was die Ostsee und die Eider so hergibt ging in den Rauch. Makrele , Meerforelle, Hering, Butt und Hornfisch. Sehr lecker, u.a. habe wir einmal versucht Hornfischfilett zu räuchern, die allerdings im Tischräucherofen, das schmeckt sehr gut.


Sieht ja richtig lecker aus...


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. Mai 2020)

Ja man muss da sein persönliches Maß finden.  
Die Geschmäcker sind verschieden.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (15. Mai 2020)

Absolut richtig


----------



## Chief Brolly (23. Juni 2020)

Hallo Räucherfreunde, 

Zeit, den Thread hier wiederzubeleben! 
Habe heute meine 9 Aale im Tischräucherofen geräuchert, bin dazu schon um 5.00 aufgestanden. 

Erstmal die Schlangen aus der Lake raus, abspülen und draußen auf die Wäscheleine mit Haken aufgehängt. 

Dann aufgebaut, Küchenschrank, Kocher, Räucherofen und die selbstgebaute Transportkiste. Thermometer griffbereit... 

Geräuchert habe ich dann so zwischen 60 und 90 Grad, einmal 4 kleine, 
3 größere und 2 große aufeinmal. 
Vorher Ofen mit Alufolie auslegen, spart später Reinigungszeit!

Nach dem Räuchern: Haut ab, Flosseensäume ziehen und Aal in fingerlange Stücke schneiden. Mit Küchenpapier das Fett von den Aalstücken abnehmen, das sie nicht mehr glänzen. 

Die Aalteile zum vakuumieren vorbereiten, durchführen und dann einfrieren. 
War erst um 12.00 fertig und habe jetzt Aal "light". Beim Vakuumiervorgang wird weiteres Fett rausgezogen....

Wenn noch Fragen sind, immer her damit! 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Die Kiste wird noch mit Alufolie und Küchenpapier (mehrere Lagen) 
ausgelegt. 
	

		
			
		

		
	


























"Räuchergold"! 
	

		
			
		

		
	








Endprodukt..


----------



## yukonjack (23. Juni 2020)

Irgendwas gefällt mir daran nicht


----------



## Gerd II (23. Juni 2020)

Ja da muss ich yukonjack Recht geben.
Es ist doch ein wenig schade um den Aal,sieht eher wie gegart aus.
Trotzdem Kopf hoch ,es kann ja nur besser werden und angefangen haben wir alle mal.


----------



## Chief Brolly (23. Juni 2020)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Irgendwas gefällt mir daran nicht


 Yukonjack:

WAS gefällt dir nicht, werd mal konkret! 
Gibt's eigentlich bei meiner Antwort etwas, WAS dir gefällt? 

@Gerd II:

Wie sehen denn deine Aale nach dem Räuchern unter der Haut aus? 
Irgendwie nicht oder nur halb gegart? 
Beim Räuchern gehts doch eh um das Garen von Fischfleisch, deshalb verstehe ich irgendwie deinen Beitrag nicht! 

So wie heute habe ich schon letztes Jahr geräuchert und werde es so auch wieder machen! 

Gerd, geh mal wieder zurück ins Blinker-Forum, bevor deine Abwesenheit dort noch bemerkt wird.... :-(


----------



## Aalzheimer (23. Juni 2020)

Ganz fair finde ich die Kommentare auch nicht. Die Möglichkeiten in einem TRO Aal zu räuchern sind halt begrenzt.
Und das hier sowohl im Bericht, als auch in der Zubereitung viel Mühe und Liebe zum Detail steckte, ist deutlich zu erkennen.
Das wichtigste ist doch letztendlich immer der Geschmack.
Michael, was ich allerdings das erste mal sehe, ist, das einer dem Räucheraal vor dem vakuumieren die Haut abzieht. Natürlich ist Aal fettig,
aber gerade das macht es ja auch ein wenig aus. Ziehst Du dem Aal so nicht auch das restliche Fett raus und die Stücke werden nach dem auftauen verhältnismäßig trocken?


----------



## Gerd II (23. Juni 2020)

Hallo C.B.,
erstens war ich nie im Blinker-Forum (ganz schön dreiste Behauptung ),da bringst Du wohl schon mal mächtig was durcheinander.
Und zweitens,wieso geht es beim Räuchern hauptsächlich ums Garen? Wie der Name es schon sagt,es geht um den Rauch, der dem Fisch erst den Geschmack verleiht.
Wenn es nur ums Garen gehen sollte(wie Du ja schreibst), könnte man den Fisch  ja auch ins heiße  Wasser legen.
Du kannst Dir gern im Album meinen Räucherfisch ansehen. Übrigens war der Kommentar nicht böse gemeint, ich räuchere schon 50 Jahre und muss auch noch immer dazu lernen.


----------



## vonda1909 (23. Juni 2020)

5%zige Lake auf 5kg Fisch bei 10l Wasser die Faustregel Plus wer mag Gewürze.


----------



## yukonjack (23. Juni 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Yukonjack:
> 
> WAS gefällt dir nicht, werd mal konkret!
> Gibt's eigentlich bei meiner Antwort etwas, WAS dir gefällt?


Wenig.


----------



## Chief Brolly (24. Juni 2020)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Ganz fair finde ich die Kommentare auch nicht. Die Möglichkeiten in einem TRO Aal zu räuchern sind halt begrenzt.
> Und das hier sowohl im Bericht, als auch in der Zubereitung viel Mühe und Liebe zum Detail steckte, ist deutlich zu erkennen.
> Das wichtigste ist doch letztendlich immer der Geschmack.
> Michael, was ich allerdings das erste mal sehe, ist, das einer dem Räucheraal vor dem vakuumieren die Haut abzieht. Natürlich ist Aal fettig,
> aber gerade das macht es ja auch ein wenig aus. Ziehst Du dem Aal so nicht auch das restliche Fett raus und die Stücke werden nach dem auftauen verhältnismäßig trocken?


 
Nein, auf keinen Fall! Die Aalstücke liegen nach dem Auftauen in einem Fettfilm und schmecken top! 
Fettige Finger hat man dann auch..... 

Meistens esse ich den Aal zum Abendbrot vor dem TV, da hab ich keine Lust, zu viel zu puhlen... Ist zwar ne Menge Mehraufwand nach dem Räuchern in der Küche, aber Haut, Fett und Flossensäume sind dann im Müll und der wird dann auch gleich entsorgt. 

Kannst du ja so auch mal machen, Torsten! Versuch macht klug...


----------



## Aalzheimer (24. Juni 2020)

Wenn ich die Aale nicht sofort verzehre, oder weitergebe/verschenke dann vakuumiere ich die für gewöhnlich im Ganzen.
Dafür habe ich 10cm breite Schläuche mit einer Länge bis zu 90cm. Die kann ich natürlich auch einkürzen.
Ist auch eine Frage der Optik und Ästhetik. 

Ich bin eh der "frisch aus dem Rauch Nascher".Für mich persönlich friere ich keinen Räucherfisch ein. Ich weiß aber, dass
das natürlich sehr gut geht.

Aber wie schon gesagt, jeder hat andere Anforderungen und Geschmäcker, und das ist auch gut so


----------



## Aalzheimer (15. August 2020)

So, gestern auch Mal wieder ein paar Fische zu Gold gemacht. Scheiße war das warm


----------



## vonda1909 (17. August 2020)

Warm ist dabei egal hatte auch 35 Grad beim räuchern doch beim kühlem Getränke auf der Terrasse ging es.


----------



## Chief Brolly (1. September 2020)

Ich habe mir bei "Toprauch" eine Laken-Gewürzmischung "Bremer Aal" bestellt und die sind heute geliefert worden. 
Schon beim öffnen des Kartons strömte mir ein sehr angenehmer Kräuterduft in die Nase... Ein Beutel ist für 5 L Wasser, 5 Aale noch, dann lohnt es sich wieder, zu Räuchern. 

Die haben auch alles andere: Holzspäne, auf verschiedene Fischarten abgestimmte Gewürzmischungen, Räuchermehle und - zusätze sowie vieles mehr... 
Grade für den Gelegenheitsräucherer bzw. Anfänger eine gute Bezugsquelle für alle Zutaten!


----------



## Tikey0815 (19. September 2020)

Bin gerade etwas geknickt, hab heute beim Forellen Räuchern festgestellt, dass ich mich fatal in der Salzmenge der Lake vertan habe , mein Schwiegervater grinste mich beim Essen an und meinte, dass ich wohl echt stark in seine Tochter verliebt wäre   Ich hatte irgendwie im Gedächtnis dass ich 70g Salz pro Liter Wasser verwende, das Ergebnis war sehr versalzen.....wieviel nehmt ihr denn füreinander gutes Ergebnis?


----------



## yukonjack (19. September 2020)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Bin gerade etwas geknickt, hab heute beim Forellen Räuchern festgestellt, dass ich mich fatal in der Salzmenge der Lake vertan habe , mein Schwiegervater grinste mich beim Essen an und meinte, dass ich wohl echt stark in seine Tochter verliebt wäre   Ich hatte irgendwie im Gedächtnis dass ich 70g Salz pro Liter Wasser verwende, das Ergebnis war sehr versalzen.....wieviel nehmt ihr denn füreinander gutes Ergebnis?




80gr pro Liter.


----------



## Tikey0815 (19. September 2020)

yukonjack schrieb:


> 80gr pro Liter.


Du scherzt.....70g war schon Katastrophe


----------



## yukonjack (19. September 2020)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Du scherzt.....70g war schon Katastrophe


Nein, Ist kein Scherz. Je nach Größe der Forellen auch mal 20 Std. einlegen.


----------



## Tikey0815 (19. September 2020)

Ko


yukonjack schrieb:


> Nein, Ist kein Scherz. Je nach Größe der Forellen auch mal 20 Std. einlegen.


Komisch, aber für uns war 70g schon extrem Salzig, eingelegt von 22h gestern Abend bis heute um 12h. Ein paar der Forellen war schon 6 Monate im Gefrierschrank, vielleicht das das Problem? Als Salz hab ich das Alpensalz vom Liedeligen Shop genommen. Bin jetzt echt verunsichert...


----------



## JottU (19. September 2020)

Naja, ist wohl alles eine Geschmackssache. Bin auch nicht so der salzige Typ. Daher geht es bei mir über 6% nicht hinaus.


----------



## Tikey0815 (19. September 2020)

JottU schrieb:


> Naja, ist wohl alles eine Geschmackssache. Bin auch nicht so der salzige Typ. Daher geht es bei mir über 6% nicht hinaus.


Bin eigentlich nicht so Salzempfindlich, werde es nächste Woche mal probeweise mit 5% versuchen...  nachsalzen kann man ja immernoch


----------



## sprogoe (19. September 2020)

Entweder seid ihr alle verweichlicht, oder ihr nehmt alle das falsche Salz.
Wie ich schon immer geschrieben habe, kein Jodsalz, weil es schmeckt intensiver durch und irgendwelche Experimente mit "Alpensalz", meinetwegen auch "Himalayasalz", oder was es sonst noch außergewöhnliches und teueres gibt, sind in einer Lake für Fische angebracht. Einfaches "Tafelsalz" wie früher kostet pro Packung 0,19 € und davon 60 - 65 g auf einen Liter und gut ist. 
Auf ein Neues.


----------



## Tikey0815 (19. September 2020)

sprogoe schrieb:


> Auf ein Neues.


So isses   Das Alpensalz ist aber auch nur Tafelsalz mit schickem Namen, hab ich überprüft, war halt nur da im Laden, alternative war Jodsalz, das wollt ich nicht.


----------



## Lajos1 (20. September 2020)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Ko
> 
> Komisch, aber für uns war 70g schon extrem Salzig, eingelegt von 22h gestern Abend bis heute um 12h. Ein paar der Forellen war schon 6 Monate im Gefrierschrank, vielleicht das das Problem? Als Salz hab ich das Alpensalz vom Liedeligen Shop genommen. Bin jetzt echt verunsichert...



Hallo,

also ich nehme 60 Gramm pro Liter. Da bleiben die so rund 15 Stunden drin. Da hat man bisher kein Salz herausgeschmeckt, so viel mehr sind die 70 Gramm ja auch nicht. Am Einfrieren kann es m. E. auch nicht liegen. Ich räuchere traditionsgemäß immer am Karfreitag und da sind alle Forellen schon mindestens ein halbes Jahr in der Tierfkühltruhe gewesen. Muss etwas anderes sein, dass die versalzen waren.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Tikey0815 (20. September 2020)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> also ich nehme 60 Gramm pro Liter. Da bleiben die so rund 15 Stunden drin. Da hat man bisher kein Salz herausgeschmeckt, so viel mehr sind die 70 Gramm ja auch nicht. Am Einfrieren kann es m. E. auch nicht liegen. Ich räuchere traditionsgemäß immer am Karfreitag und da sind alle Forellen schon mindestens ein halbes Jahr in der Tierfkühltruhe gewesen. Muss etwas anderes sein, dass die versalzen waren.
> 
> ...


Danke Lajos, achtest du auch auf die Menge des Lauge? Ich hatte 15 Liter für 11 Fische in einer Wäschewanne.....


----------



## Gerd II (20. September 2020)

Als Faustregel kann man sagen, auf 1 kg Fisch 1,5l Wasser. Und gesalzen wird bei mir mit 60-65g je Liter, bei Aal dürfen es auch mal 70g sein. Und bei dieser Mischung ist es egal, wie lange die Fische nach hinten in der Lake liegen , minimum aber ca. 12 Std. 

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Steff-Peff (20. September 2020)

Auch (65 -) 70g/L


----------



## Lajos1 (20. September 2020)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Danke Lajos, achtest du auch auf die Menge des Lauge? Ich hatte 15 Liter für 11 Fische in einer Wäschewanne.....



Hallo,

ich setzte erst einen Sud an; 3 Liter Wasser da, während es langsam zum Kochen kommt, werden etliche Gewürze zugegeben, dann 10 Minuten kochen lassen und dann die Herdplatte ausschalten und das ganze darauf noch etwa eine halbe Stunde ziehen lassen. Während des Ziehens kommen in eine Plastikwanne 5 Liter Wasser rein, in dem ich 500 Gramm Salz einrühre, da ja noch die 3 Liter vom Sud hinzukommen. In diesen 8 Litern kommen dann bis zu 15 noch gefrorene Forellen rein, Größe in etwa 35-40 cm.
Da bleiben die so runde 15 Stunden drin und werden danach abgespült und zum Trocknen aufgehängt. Letzteres ist wichtig, da Fische, wenn sie nass sind nach dem Räuchern meist einen scharfen Geschmack entwickeln. Nach so 3-4 Stunden, wenn sie halbwegs trocken sind (ganz werden sie eh nicht trocken), werden sie geräuchert. Nicht vergessen den Bauch zum Trocknen etwas aufspannen eben wegen der besseren Trocknung. Entgegen anderer Ansichten räuchere ich die Forellen 15-20 Minuten, derzeit in einem Behr-TRO und die sind fertig. Nur bei größeren Forellen, 45-50er gehe ich auf 20-25 Minuten.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## vonda1909 (20. September 2020)

10Liter 5%tige Lake für 5kg Fisch. Auch wenn du nur 1 oder 2 Fische in die Lake legst werden sie nicht Salziger.Bei Meeresfischen mache ich die Lake etwas schwächer.


----------



## vonda1909 (20. September 2020)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich setzte erst einen Sud an; 3 Liter Wasser da, während es langsam zum Kochen kommt, werden etliche Gewürze zugegeben, dann 10 Minuten kochen lassen und dann die Herdplatte ausschalten und das ganze darauf noch etwa eine halbe Stunde ziehen lassen. Während des Ziehens kommen in eine Plastikwanne 5 Liter Wasser rein, in dem ich 500 Gramm Salz einrühre, da ja noch die 3 Liter vom Sud hinzukommen. In diesen 8 Litern kommen dann bis zu 15 noch gefrorene Forellen rein, Größe in etwa 35-40 cm.
> Da bleiben die so runde 15 Stunden drin und werden danach abgespült und zum Trocknen aufgehängt. Letzteres ist wichtig, da Fische, wenn sie nass sind nach dem Räuchern meist einen scharfen Geschmack entwickeln. Nach so 3-4 Stunden, wenn sie halbwegs trocken sind (ganz werden sie eh nicht trocken), werden sie geräuchert. Nicht vergessen den Bauch zum Trocknen etwas aufspannen eben wegen der besseren Trocknung. Entgegen anderer Ansichten räuchere ich die Forellen 15-20 Minuten, derzeit in einem Behr-TRO und die sind fertig. Nur bei größeren Forellen, 45-50er gehe ich auf 20-25 Minuten.
> ...


Was du da so machst hat mit Räuchern sehr wenig zu tun .Der Rauch soll den Fisch haltbar machen.


----------



## Lajos1 (20. September 2020)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Was du da so machst hat mit Räuchern sehr wenig zu tun .Der Rauch soll den Fisch haltbar machen.



Hallo,

es ist Heißräuchern, nennt sich nunmal so, da ist der Fisch eh nicht länger wie etwa eine Woche haltbar, egal wie man es macht. Das genügt aber auch.
Kalträuchern dagegen ist etwas ganz anderes. Eigentlich ist nur das das richtige Räuchern, da es hierbei zu keinerlei Erhitzung des Produktes kommt (kommen darf) und hier  eben auch die Haltbarkeit mit im Vordergrund steht. Während es beim Heißräuchern hauptsächlich um den Geschmack geht.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## vonda1909 (20. September 2020)

In der kurzen Zeit nimmt der Fisch nicht den Rauch noch die Farbe an.Welche Temperatur hast du den im Ofen?


----------



## Lajos1 (20. September 2020)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> In der kurzen Zeit nimmt der Fisch nicht den Rauch noch die Farbe an.Welche Temperatur hast du den im Ofen?



Hallo,

das ist die gleiche Farbe, die ich bei den meisten anderen Fischen sehe, ein sattes goldgelbbraun. Die Temperatur weiss ich nicht. Ich räuchere wie gesagt mit einem TRO, der hat kein Thermometer. Wenn die beiden Brenner leer sind, nach so 15-20 Minuten, sind die Fische fertig und schmecken prima. So räuchere ich schon seit etwa 55 Jahren in 3 verschiedene TROs. Nur für das Aalräuchern habe ich noch einen Speziellen für Aale, welcher allerdings schon lange nicht mehr benutzt wurde. Übrigens habe ich nie bessere Räucherforellen als die meinigen gegessen, dies sagen auch Diejenigen, welche da ab und zu mal welche bekommen. Gut, die sind vielleicht nicht ganz objektiv, da sie ja beim nächsetn Räuchern auch wieder welche haben wollen  .
Für den Geschmack des Fisches selbst ist meiner Meinung nicht so sehr die Art des Rauches entscheidend, sondern vielmehr der Sud aus verschiedenen  Gewürzen.
Dem Rauch selbst wird, zumindest beim Heißräuchern zuviel Bedeutung beigemessen, das Entscheidende ist m. E. der Sud.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Lil Torres (20. September 2020)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> In der kurzen Zeit nimmt der Fisch nicht den Rauch noch die Farbe an.Welche Temperatur hast du den im Ofen?


da muss ich dir leider widersprechen. die fische werden im tischräucherofen "goldbraun" und herrlich aromatisch. hätte es damals auch nicht gedacht, aber es ist so. ich kann da @Lajos1 nur zustimmen. aber es ist eben auch hier immer geschmackssache...


----------



## Chief Brolly (21. September 2020)

Meine Erfahrungen mit Salzen sind: Niemals Meersalz nehmen, da ist leider Mikroplastik enthalten! 

Sonst das billigste Salz kaufen, das nehme ich auch, um Fische (Aale) zu entschleimen. Ich verwende immer Fertigmischungen als Salzlake, da kann ich nicht viel falsch machen.... Übrigens nimmt eingefrorener Fisch nach bzw. während des Auftauens die Salz-Kräuterlake viel schneller und intensiver auf, da das Fischfleisch sich beim Einfrieren ausdehnt, sich beim Auftauen aber nicht zusammenzieht. Die Eiskristalle im Fleisch hinterlassen so mikroskopisch feine Löcher, durch die die Salzlake gut bzw. besser und schneller eindringt, als bei Frischfisch! 

Ich gebe Ludwig völlig recht, das der z. B. Aal vor dem Räuchern gut an der Luft abgetrocknet ist, die Haut sollte kleine Falten haben. Erst dann nimmt der Fisch am besten Farbe an! 

Ich räuchere meine Aale auch im TRO, habe immer gute Räucherergebnisse erzielt, auch wenn die Aale noch nicht so trocken waren, wie bereits beschrieben.... 

Da der TRO kein Thermometer hat, verwende ich ein Lebensmittelthermometer (so für Braten und Geflügel, welches im Backofen gegart wird), das paßt genau ins Loch vom Griff im Deckel vom TRO, wodurch man Wasserdampf entweichen lassen und die Rauchmenge dosieren kann... 

Ist für mich sehr wichtig, da ich meinen TRO mit nem zweiflammigen Gaskocher beheize.


----------



## Lil Torres (22. September 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Ich gebe Ludwig völlig recht, das der z. B. Aal vor dem Räuchern gut an der Luft abgetrocknet ist, die Haut sollte kleine Falten haben. Erst dann nimmt der Fisch am besten Farbe an!



sollte aal nicht immer nass in den ofen?? oder gehört das zu den räuchermythen...??


----------



## Gerd II (22. September 2020)

Das kenne ich von früher auch noch so. 
In den offenen Öfen (Tonne oder Badeofen) 
wurde der nasse Aal bei voller Temperatur in den Ofen gehängt. Das hat man gemacht, damit der Aal sich besser spreizt. 
Ich kannte einen alten Räucherprofi, der
den Aal vorher sogar durch heiß Wasser gezogen. Heute bin ich auch dazu übergegangen, den Aal vorher zu trocknen. 
Aber ob das bei Aal die bessere Variante ist, vermag ich nicht zu behaupten. 

Gruß Gerd


----------



## JottU (18. Oktober 2020)

Bin ganz schön spät dran dieses Jahr. Ließ mein Arbeitsleben aber leider nicht anders zu. Hoffe ich komme noch vor Weihnachten dazu zu räuchern.


----------



## Chief Brolly (21. Oktober 2020)

Heute hab ich meine letzten 6 Aale im TRO geräuchert und die Fische vorher nur mit Küchenpapier trockengerieben. 
Davor hingen sie etwa 15 min. an der frischen Luft. Sind ganz prima geworden! 
Die Fertiglake "Bremer Aal" von Toprauch habe ich diesmal das 1.Mal verwendet und meine, das dieses Mal die Aale einen besonders leckeren Geschmack haben!


----------



## Rheinspezie (26. Oktober 2020)

Moin,

mein letzter TRO ist mir dramatisch abgefackelt - die Befüllung der 2 silbernen Schälchen mißlang bzw. es war zu viel Spiritus in den Schälchen,

so dass die Flammen seitlich hoch züngelten und den Plastikgriff verschmorten ! ( Es gab kaum Seitenwind ! )

Nie wieder so einen Stress !

Das Ganze ist mir einfach zu gefährlich und das Räucherergebnis im TRO war bei mir immer rel. schwach vom Geschmack ( hatte wenig Rauchgeschmack ) , war eher

heiß gegart mit leichter Rauchnote.

Aale mißlangen mir leider auch - aufgeplatzt und ausgetretenes Fett verbrannte im Ofen, was ich nicht als eben gesund ansehe.

Wenn ich das Räuchern in dafür vorgesehenen Räuchertonnen verstehen/können würde, wäre meine Wahl immer die Räuchertonne.

Es fehlt aber an Erfahrung und - ganz wichtig - an einem Aufstellplatz für einen solchen Ofen inkl. negativer Geruchsentwicklung/Rauch, was Andere stören wird.

Da ist man ohne Garten und als Städter arg im Nachteil !

Ich werde wohl wieder 1-2 mal im Jahr die Fische abgeben und professionell räuchern lassen...

Übrigens habe ich bei der Salzlake nur etwa 40g. Salz pro Liter verwendet - und meine Familie sowie eine ältere Dame ( Rentnerin ) waren ob der

geschmacklichen Milde sehr angetan !

Auf einen starken salzgeschmack kann ich persönl. auch verzichten - soll auch nicht sehr gesund sein, zudem die Filets mit Salz nachwürzen völlig ausreicht.

Probiert es doch mal milder gesalzen - schmeckt prima und ist m.M. nach auch gesünder/bekömmlicher.

R.S.


----------



## Lajos1 (26. Oktober 2020)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> mein letzter TRO ist mir dramatisch abgefackelt - die Befüllung der 2 silbernen Schälchen mißlang bzw. es war zu viel Spiritus in den Schälchen,
> 
> ...


----------



## yukonjack (26. Oktober 2020)

Ich nehme das Ding nur noch als Aufzuchtschale für Tomantenpflanzen.


----------



## Rheinspezie (26. Oktober 2020)

moin,

ich meine oben den mittigen Plastik-"Knubbel" zum Öffnen , den Knauf.

Was mich an dem Teil störte , dass ich trotz der ( m.M. nach ) korrekten Befüllung - der Spiritus erreichte die Netzt-Struktur der Schälchen ,

plötzlich vor einem seitlich brennenden Ofen stand und nicht mehr die Schälchen verschliessen konnte - das war einfach gefährlich....will ich nicht nochmal haben !

Aber es tut sich eine Möglichkeit auf, einen Räucherplatz hätte ich nun - auf dem Gelände eines benachbarten Angelvereins dürfte ich Räuchern, die haben 

auch einen riesen Schrank - aber ich als Laie ???!!!

Ich hätte gerne einen idiotensicheren Räucherofen ( Tonne ) und ne´ Simple Anleitung für Aale - weil die Profiräucherei 1. kostet und 2. 45Min. Fahrt bedeutet ( Hinfahrt )....

R.S.


----------



## Aalzheimer (26. Oktober 2020)

Also den TRO komplett als untauglich darzustellen, halte ich für etwas übertrieben. Ich verfüge über einige Geräte zum veredeln von Fisch und Fleisch, dazu gehören auch 2 große Räucheröfen sowie 2 kleinere Modelle. und ja, auch ein TRO befindet sich in meinem Besitz. Allerdings nur sehr wenig im Gebrauch, da man das Endergebnis einfach nicht mit einem "ordentlich geräucherten" Fisch vergleichen können wird. (TRO Besitzer bitte nicht falsch verstehen)

Aber dass wird man auch akzeptieren (können und müssen), wenn man z.B. keine andere Möglichkeit hat. Auch die schnelle Forelle zum Abendessen lässt sich darin zubereiten (wobei ich auch da lieber den Kugelgrill nehmen würde). Ich denke eine Daseinsberechtigung, haben die Teilchen aber auf jeden Fall.

Das Räuchern an sich ist kein Hexenwerk, und von der Prozedur sicherlich erlernbar. Vieles erarbeitet man sich aber durch Erfahrung. Und auch ist jeder Ofen etwas Spezielles und man muss sich kennen lernen um sich zu lieben (schön oder  ). Ähnlich ist es beim Würzen. Setze mal 10 "Räuchermeister" an einem Tisch. Ich denke
du wirst viele unterschiedliche Überzeugungen hören.

Einer meiner Öfen begleitet mich seit Jahren,  und der macht genau das, was @Rheinspezie will, mit Gelinggarantie. Mein ganz Großer ist da etwas Betreuungsintensiver,
aber das macht er eben durch die zu verstauende Menge wieder weg. Ich Räucher in dem Teilchen jetzt seit knapp 1 Jahr (7x habe ich Ihn mit ca. 100 Fischen laufen lassen), und es wir immer besser. Und so ein Ofen hat die Eigenschaft, das er im Alter tatsächlich immer besser wird.

Für mich ist es die absolut geile Ergänzung zum Angeln in Verbindung mit meiner weiteren Leidenschaft dem Grillen.
Dafür nehme ich mir gerne ein Wochenende


----------



## Chief Brolly (27. Oktober 2020)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> mein letzter TRO ist mir dramatisch abgefackelt - die Befüllung der 2 silbernen Schälchen mißlang bzw. es war zu viel Spiritus in den Schälchen,
> 
> ...




Ich lege meinen TRO vor dem Räuchern immer mit Alufolie aus (mit Ausschnitt für die Räuchermehlmulde) und stelle unten noch eine Grillschale rein, die ich nach dem Räuchergang immer ausleere.
Beheizen tue ich meinen mit einem zweiflammigen Gaskocher, so ist eine sehr gute Hitzeregulation möglich. Oben ins Loch am Deckelgriff stecke ich zur Temperaturkontrolle ein Lebensmittelthermometer rein...

Die beiden mitgelieferten Brenner für Brennpaste und Spiritus habe ich schon lange wegen nichteignung nicht mehr in Verwendung...

Habe hier mal einige Bilder von meinem Räuchervorgehen gepostet, schau sie dir mal an, dann wirst du sehr viel besser mit dem TRO räuchern können!


----------



## Drillsucht69 (27. Oktober 2020)

Ich bin der Meinung, dass Aale in ein richtigen Räucherofen gehören und so am besten schmecken und von Ergebniss auch aussehen, da das Auge auch mitisst...
Im TRO sind die für mich wie heiß gedampft mit Raucharoma...
Ich benutze den hin und wieder wenn es mal schnell gehen soll und ich Appetit auf ein frisches kleines Stück geräucherten Fisch habe und am meisten wenn ich mit mein Wohnmobil unterwegs bin...
Ich finde es auch besser von Ergebnis her wenn man den TRO auch nicht vollstopft(= mehr Wasserdampf), dann lieber zweimal kleine Portionen räuchern...
Das wie Chief Brolly mit der Alufolie mach ich auch, dann habe ich weniger zu putzen ... 
Ich werde diese Woche auch mein Räucherofen anmachen und Aale vom Sommer räuchern...
Danke für die vielen tollen Tipps hier, man lernt ja nie aus und kann neues ausprobieren...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (27. Oktober 2020)

Ich habe gestern ein schönen Barsch gefangen und den wieder der Natur überlassen... 
Da ich hier gerade bei Thema bin wollte ich gerne wissen ob der Barsch sich für das räuchern eignet???
Habe noch nie ein geräucherten Barsch gegessen und würde es ggf. dann gerne mal probieren wenn es empfehlenswert ist...
Habt ihr schon barsche geräuchert???


----------



## Rheinspezie (27. Oktober 2020)

Moin Drillsucht ,

geräucherter Barsch ist ganz ok , jedoch würde ich ihn immer braten oder dünsten , wäre mir zum Räuchern zu schade !

Barsch hat wenig Fett , ähnlich wie geräucherter Zander schmeckt der mir aus dem Rauch fast nach Nix ! ( außer eben Rauch ).

Andere finden den geräuchert ganz lecker - ist wohl Geschmackssache - aber soll auch leicht trocken werden , gerade im Kühlschrank.

R.S.


----------



## Chief Brolly (27. Oktober 2020)

Auch geräucherter Barsch schmeckt einfach köööstlich! 
Als ich in meiner Jugendzeit unser traditionelles Pfingstzeltlager unserer damaligen Vereins-Jugendgruppe mitgemacht habe, gab es sehr viel geräucherten Fisch zu essen: Je nach Fang: Aal, Barsch, Karpfen... usw. Ich hatte mit meinem Barsch damals gute Chancen auf den Raubfischpokal, welcher an den Fänger eines 2750gr. schweren Aales ging, der dann auch (aber einzeln) geräuchert wurde..

Da hatten wir einen großen Räucherschrank, TRÖ hatte damals niemand.


----------



## Rheinspezie (27. Oktober 2020)

Durch Deine Regulierung mit dem Gasbrenner hat man natürlich ganz andere Karten !

Die Schälchen für den Spiritus haben ja auch den Nachteil , dass man bei wechselndem Wind null Kontrolle hat.

Ich denke aber, ich bin mit TRO durch - wie Drillsucht es beschrieb, sind mir die aale nicht intensiv genug vom Geschmack her.

Vaddern räuchert aber sehr gerne kleine Lachsforellen darin !

R.S.


----------



## Aalzheimer (27. Oktober 2020)

@Drillsucht69
Hi Thomas. Barsch und Zander eignen sich hervorragend zum Räuchern. Da der Fettanteil allerdings nur sehr gering ist, bzw. eigentlich gar nicht vorhanden ist,
empfehle ich immer direkt warm aus dem Ofen (auf) zu essen. Warm super lecker, am nächsten Tag eine Konsistenz wie Backpapier.


----------



## JottU (27. Oktober 2020)

Barsch und Zander sind doch viel zu schade zum räuchern, da fehlts halt am Fett.
TRO - ist für mich keine Alternative, habs mal probiert aber als ungenügend eingestuft.

Meine Meinung.


----------



## Aalzheimer (27. Oktober 2020)

JottU schrieb:


> Barsch und Zander sind doch viel zu schade zum räuchern, da fehlts halt am Fett.
> TRO - ist für mich keine Alternative, habs mal probiert aber als ungenügend eingestuft.
> 
> Meine Meinung.


Da magst du Recht haben, gebraten ein Gedicht. Aber warm aus dem Rauch nicht viel schlechter, aber bitte unbedingt warm


----------



## Drillsucht69 (27. Oktober 2020)

Danke für die Infos...
Der nächste kommt aufs Eis und bei Aalräuchern hänge ich den mal mit rein... Räucher erst das dritte Jahr, seitdem ich das Aalangeln für mich entdeckt habe... Geräucherter Aal einfach lecker und alle wollen ein haben wenn ich räucher...


----------



## Mooskugel (27. Oktober 2020)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Da magst du Recht haben, gebraten ein Gedicht. Aber warm aus dem Rauch nicht viel schlechter, aber bitte unbedingt warm


Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Zander und Barsch wird bei mir auch regelmäßig geräuchert. Aber immer nur soviel, dass es auch direkt verzehrt werden kann, weil dann ist er echt lecker. Ist auch ein guter Verwendungszweck wenn mal ein kleinerer Zander mitgenommen werden muss.


----------



## Rheinspezie (28. Oktober 2020)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Danke für die Infos...
> Der nächste kommt aufs Eis und bei Aalräuchern hänge ich den mal mit rein... Räucher erst das dritte Jahr, seitdem ich das Aalangeln für mich entdeckt habe... Geräucherter Aal einfach lecker und alle wollen ein haben wenn ich räucher...



Darf ich mal fragen, wie Du das Räuchern erlernt hast ?

Und wie Du Deinen Ofen ausgesucht/besorgt hast?

Will mich mittelfristig auch mal fit machen ... 

R.S.


----------



## Aalzheimer (28. Oktober 2020)

Luis2001 schrieb:


> Ist auch ein guter Verwendungszweck wenn mal ein kleinerer Zander mitgenommen werden muss.



Genau das ist der Grund, warum auch bei mir ab und zu mal ein Zander in den Rauch kommt.
Kommt beim Naturköderangeln leider mal vor, dass es ein kleinerer Geselle nicht schafft.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (29. Oktober 2020)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Darf ich mal fragen, wie Du das Räuchern erlernt hast ?
> 
> Und wie Du Deinen Ofen ausgesucht/besorgt hast?
> 
> ...


Ich habe ein Räucherofen vor Jahren von ein Kumpel geschenkt bekommen weil der bei ihm nur im Weg stand und er den eigentlich entsorgen wollte, war nur zweimal gebraucht...Marke keine Ahnung,... Danach stand der bei mir im Schuppen die nächsten 5-6 Jahre, grins... Als ich etwa vor drei Jahren mit Aalangeln dank zokker und Aalzheimer angefangen habe und die ersten Erfolge waren habe ich mit räuchern angefangen... Angeignet habe ich es mir selber natürlich mit Infos aus dem Netz ... Die ersten Versuche sind nicht wirklich was gelungen, es lag daran dass ich mit Holz befeuert habe und ich so meine Probleme mit zu wenig Hitze oder auch zu viel Hitze Probleme hatte und auch die Aalschwänze mir aufgeplatzt sind oder ich den Ofen nicht auf notwendige Hitze bekommen habe... Erst als ich den Ofen auf Gas umgebaut habe und die Temperatur regulieren kann klappte es gut und von mal zu mal besser...
Einfach machen und dabei lernen... Für Anfänger empfehle ich aber am Anfang nur ein oder zwei Aale reinzuhängen um den Ofen kennenzulernen und zu experimentieren ... Es wäre zu schade wenn man sich die Aale übers Jahr zusammen sammelt und dann mit einmal räuchern die versaut...


----------



## Aalzheimer (12. November 2020)

Moin Räucherfreunde,

die Jahreszeit passt, und Dank Corona gibt es auch keinen Vorweihnachtlichen Stress.
Ich bin ja mit dem Räuchern von Fischen quasi genauso wie mit der Angelei aufgewachsen, 
und tue dies auch mit größter Begeisterung.

Vor einigen Wochen hat mein alter Herr einen alten Schulkumpel besucht. 
Durch Zufall kamen Sie auf das Thema Räuchern zu sprechen und mein Vater erzählte Ihm, was
ich da alles so mittlerweile mache auf dem Grill und eben auch mit Fischen im Räucherofen. 
Daraufhin ging er weg und kam kurze Zeit später mit einem kleinem schnuckeligen Räucherofen aus
Edelstahl wieder. Er hatte keine Verwendung mehr dafür und schenkte den Ofen meinem Vater mit
der Aussage, dass der Sohnemann damit bestimmt etwas anfangen kann. So wurde dieser dann auch
am selben Abend noch bei mir zu Hause abgeliefert. Da Stand er nun, und war mit den Maßen
800x400x300mm nicht gerade ein Monstrum, aber ganz offensichtlich, Nagelneu.
Immer wenn ich Grill- oder Räuchergeräte sehe, fängt es sofort an zu brodeln, und die Überlegungen
laufen, ob ich nicht wohl Verwendung dafür haben könnte, bzw. ob es nicht toll wäre, den vorhandenen
Park noch zu erweitern. Bei diesem Gerät fehlte es mir vorerst an Ideen und ich stellte Ihn erstmal etwas lieblos 
in die Garage und überlegte, ob eine Weitergabe an einen Freund oder Jugendangler nicht wohl richtig 
wäre. Aber gemäß dem Motto "Haben ist besser als brauchen" und auch bedingt durch die Quarantäne-Zeit
begann eine Idee zu reifen. Im letzten Jahr habe ich für das alljährliche Plattfischangel-Wochenende an der Weser
das erste mal auf meiner großen Weber Kugel Speck selber heißgeräuchert. Nach einfacher und schneller Methode mit einer
etwas aufgepimpten Räucherlake und normalem Speisesalz. Das geschmackliche Erlebnis war schon gut, aber es geht immer besser.

Genau diese Erfahrung trieb mich an, den kleinen Neuzugang etwas zu pimpen und mir daraus ein kleines Gerät zur Schinken-,
Wurst-, und Speckherstellung zu bauen. Dafür waren nur wenige Dinge notwendig:

1. Thermometer (Bohrung und Befestigung wurde angebracht)
2. Heizquelle für das Heißräuchern ( ich entschied mich für eine E-Heizung 2000 Watt)
    Schiebeblech unten geschlitzt, so dass die E-Heizung rein passte und trotzdem verschlossen werden konnte.
3. Kalträuchern (Spirale für das Mehl)

Somit stand nun das Gerät erstmal da.
	

		
			
		

		
	










Auf kleinste Stufe kam das Gerät sehr schnell auf 110°, schaltete sich dann ab, und starte wieder bei knapp 90°.
Soviel aber erstmal zum Test für das Heißräuchern.


----------



## Aalzheimer (12. November 2020)

.. denn es sollte die Königsdisziplin in Angriff genommen werden. Das Kalträuchern, in meinem ersten Fall  von Speck und Schweinefilet.

Dafür bemühte ich mich in diversen bekannten Online-Kaufläden und bestellte neben der erwähnten Räuchermehlspirale:

- Dressiernadel
- Pökelsalz
- Eine 3 stöckige Netzpyramide zum aufhängen für das Durchbrennen des Fleisches
- Mörser (Kam aus der örtlichen Postenbörse)
- Ergänzung vorhandener Gewürze (Dazu später mehr)
- Sowie 2,5 Kg Schweinebauch ohne Knorpel und Knochen sowie 500 Gramm Schweinefilet vom Metzger des Vertrauens.

Die restlichen Komponenten wie Garn und Haken zum Aufhängen, Behälter zum würzen, Vakuumierer usw. befanden sich
eh schon im Keller.

Gestern habe ich dann das Fleisch abgeholt und mich an die Vorbereitung gemacht.
Verwendet habe ich die folgenden Gewürze:

Pro Kilogramm:
1 kleines Lorbeerblatt
40g Pökelsalz
5 g Zucker
3 Wacholderbeeren
1 TL Knoblauchpulver
1 TL Zwiebelpulver
1 TL schwarzer Pfeffer
1 TL Thymian
1/2 TL Rosmarien
1/2 TL Paprikapulver
1/2 TL Senfsaat

Alles wurde gut zerkleinert und dann zum Schluss mit dem Pökelsalz vermischt. Das Fleisch in einem entsprechenden Edelstahlbehälter
vom Lieblings Schweden gute durchmassiert und eingerieben.

Danach ging alles in den Vakuumierer und in den Kühlschrank. 
Dort wird es nun für eine Woche unter täglichem Wenden erst einmal ruhen dürfen:


----------



## Aalzheimer (12. November 2020)

Natürlich war die Neugier im Anschluss an dieser Arbeit groß, wie denn wohl der Kaltraucherzeuger funktionieren wird.
Also ab in die Garage, die Spirale mit feinem Buchenmehl befüllt und schön angepresst. Ein Teelicht drunter gestellt und
gewartet, bis der gewünschte "Effekt" eingetreten ist. Flasche Bier aufgemacht, und ne Viertelstunde beobachtet.
Sah gut aus. regelmäßige Kontrollbesuche bis 23:00 überzeugten mich von der Funktionalität.

Heute Morgen, 12 Stunden später, räucherte das Teilchen immer noch vor sich hin. In der Spirale war noch eine Mehlschlange
von ca. 3-4cm die nicht verbrannt war, also da geht es auch noch länger.

Die Temperatur von gestern Abend bis  heute Morgen war glaube ich top und lag zwischen 15-18°C.
Jedoch konnte man an der Sichtscheibe Kondenswasser feststellen, was aufgrund der Tatsache, das der Ofen nicht isoliert ist, bei den Aussentemperaturen
nicht zu verhindern sein wird. Wichtig wird es sein, dieses vor dem nächsten Räuchergang abzuwischen, so dass sich keine Feuchtigkeit auf dem Räuchergut 
befindet.






Nun warte ich ab. Nach ca. 7 Tagen kommt das Fleisch aus dem Kühlschrank und wird 2 Tage zum Durchbrennen aufgehangen.
Nächstes Wochenende starte ich dann den ersten richtigen von mehreren Räuchergängen.
Ich werde berichten....


----------



## JottU (12. November 2020)

Wünsche gutes Gelingen.
40g Salz sind für mich schon viel, da reichen mir 30. Aber über Geschmack lässt sich ja vortrefflich streiten.
Mein Fleesch hole ich morgen auch aus dem Pökelschlaf. Nächste Woche ist ne Heimbaustelle da passt das mit der räucherei.


----------



## u-see fischer (14. November 2020)

@Aalzheimer , das gleiche Projekt läuft bei mir auch, Schweinebauch und eine Schweinenuss sind seit heute im Salz und Vakuum. Bin mir nur bei der Pökelzeit nicht ganz sicher, wollte eigentlich das Fleisch dann für min. zwei Wochen im Kühlschrank lassen. Tägliches Wenden ist nach Aussage der Leute aus dem Grillsportverein bei Vakuum nicht zwingend erforderlich, schaden wird es aber auch nicht. Daher werde ich das Fleisch auch wenden. 

Damit beim Räuchern kein Kondenswasser auf das Fleisch tropfen kann, werde ich noch ein Stück Pappe im Räucherschrank über das Fleisch, oben auf den Streben,  legen.


----------



## Aalzheimer (14. November 2020)

@u-see fischer 
Das mit der Pappe hört sich interessant an. Könnte ich auch probieren. Bei der Pökelzeit halte ich mich an dem Richtwert, pro cm Fleischstärke einen tag


----------



## u-see fischer (14. November 2020)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> @u-see fischer
> Das mit der Pappe hört sich interessant an. Könnte ich auch probieren. Bei der Pökelzeit halte ich mich an dem Richtwert, pro cm Fleischstärke einen tag


 Hier mal ein Bild mit der Pappe, so tropft nichts auf Fleisch. Eine Schweinenuss ist halt auch dicker, werde daher das Fleisch länger pökeln. Werde berichten.


----------



## Gerd II (14. November 2020)

Hallo, 
ja das mit der Pappe ist ein Muss. 
Ich habe einen isolierten Ofen, 
Selbst da bildet sich etwas Kondens-
Wasser um den Schornstein. 
Mit dem Wenden macht schon Sinn, 
denn das Wasser der Lake steht im Vakuumbeutel immer unten(logisch). 
Mit der Pökelzeit hat Alzheimer Recht, man sagt, pro cm einen Tag+ 1.
Bei mir bleibt das Fleisch immer zwölf bis
vierzehn Tage im Kühlschrank. 
Dann ist man sicher, daß das Fleisch auch einheitlich durchgefärbt ist. 
Sollte zur Räucherzeit das Wetter ungünstig sein, kann das vakuumierte Fleisch auch bis zu drei Wochen im Kühler bleiben. 

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Aalzheimer (15. November 2020)

Danke für die Tipps @Gerd II


----------



## Ostseesilber (17. November 2020)

Moin Männers,

schöner Faden dem ich schon lange folge. Konnte leider noch nichts beitragen, da bei mir das Räuchern leider seit ner langen Zeit auf Eis liegt.

Am nächsten WE habe ich mal wieder die Möglichkeit, bei einem Kumpel zu räuchern. Es sind - neben eigenen Mefos - drei kleinere bestellte Welse aus ner Zucht mit am Start (ca. 60 - 65 cm). 

Hat von euch jemand Erfahrung mit dem Räuchern von Welsen dieser Größe im Stück?
Entspricht die Räucherzeit in etwa der Zeit die Forellen derselben Größe benötigen?

Würde mich sehr über Tipps freuen.

LG Henryk


----------



## Gerd II (17. November 2020)

Hallo, 
65cm ist schon ganz schön. 
Das Risiko minimierst Du, wenn Du den Wels filitierst. Das Raucharoma kann sich auch viel besser entfalten. 
Oder teils, teils einen als Kotelett, einen als Filet. 

Gruß Gerd


----------



## JottU (18. November 2020)

So, die erste Ladung der Saison ist denn mal im Ofen.


----------



## Aalzheimer (19. November 2020)

Sieht gut aus @JottU. Bei mir ging es heute nach 8 Tagen aus dem vakuum. Kurz abgewaschen und vom gröbsten  Gewürz befreit. Jetzt hängen die Gesellen in der Garage zum Durchbrennen und trocknen. Wenn's passt, kommt Sonntag der erste Gang


----------



## Chief Brolly (19. November 2020)

Kann ich im TRO eigentlich auch Räucherspäne verwenden? Das Holzmehl brennt mit zu schnell ab, jedenfalls kommt mir das so vor...


----------



## Gerd II (19. November 2020)

Man Aalzheimer, das sieht jetzt schon lecker aus.


----------



## Lajos1 (20. November 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Kann ich im TRO eigentlich auch Räucherspäne verwenden? Das Holzmehl brennt mit zu schnell ab, jedenfalls kommt mir das so vor...


Hallo,

ich weiss nicht, ob das klappt. Habe aber mit dem "Räuchermehl" nie Probleme gehabt. Das gibt es aber auch etwas gröber, allerdings konnte ich da auch keinen Unterschied zu dem ganz feinen feststellen. Was meinst Du mit "brennt zu schnell ab "? Ich räuchere schon seit langem nur noch Forellen und selbst eine 1-Kilo-Forelle ist in 20 Minuten fertig.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Drillsucht69 (20. November 2020)

Zu viel Räuchermehl kann auch den Geschmack versauen... Die Fische werden im TRO durch Hitze und entstehenden Dampf schnell gegart und der Rauch ist Aroma... Wie mein Vorredner schon erwähnte, in 20 min ist man durch...


----------



## Aalzheimer (20. November 2020)

Gerd II schrieb:


> Man Aalzheimer, das sieht jetzt schon lecker aus.


Hi @Gerd II ,

ich hoffe das wird es auch. Bin schon echt gespannt. Übe mich aber in Geduld, weil das ja mit das Wichtigste ist.
Wenn das alles zur Zufriedenheit läuft, wird direkt nochmal nachgelegt, dann größere Mengen und zusätzlich
noch Nacken.

Bacon kann man als "versierter Griller" niemals genug haben


----------



## Drillsucht69 (20. November 2020)

Sieht gut aus was du da so anstellst Du Schleckermäulchen...
Ich kann bis hier es riechen und schmecken... So was leckeres ist schwer zu ergattern wenn man es nicht selber macht... Habe noch den Duft heute in der Nase wo mein Opa zu meiner Kindheit selbst geschlachtet und geräuchert hat...
Auch die Würstchen vermisse ich so, das war alles soooooo lecker...
Ich glaube da muss ich auch mal ansetzen und was machen... Vatern kennt bestimmt auch noch die Vorgehensweise und hat ein paar gute Rezepte im petto für den Anfang...


----------



## Gerd II (20. November 2020)

Hey Aalzheimer,ich bin mir sicher das wird. 
Habe selbst auch einige Krustenbraten
und ein Stück vom Kamm im Vakuum. 
Will mal probieren wie Kamm wird. 
Denn Fett ist nun mal der Geschmacksträger. 
Anschließend kommt noch  eine Fuhre Bauchspeck in den Ofen. 
Letztes Jahr hatte ich immer von allem ein bisschen, aber das ist Spielerei, denn der Arbeitsaufwand ist derselbe. 
Und wo gibt es solch leckeren Speck
zu kaufen.


----------



## Aalzheimer (20. November 2020)

Letztens auf YT noch ein Video gesehen, da haben die Speck vom Bentheimer und vom Iberico gemacht. Sah nach Fett pur aus,
und der Anschnitt war wie Butter. Aber wenn man dann die Gesichter der "Hersteller" gesehen hat, muss das wohl ziemlich geil gewesen sein,
Ist auf jeden Fall vorgemerkt, wenn ich mich sicher genug fühle. Denn die Preise für solche Stücke sind schon höher.

Und ausserdem kommt kurz vor Weihnachten noch das große Fische vergolden. Dann geht es in die letzte Runde für 2020. Leider fällt mein Stand auf dem alljährlichen Weihnachtsmarkt in diesem Jahr Corona zum Opfer. Aber die Leute kommen auch zu mir, wenn Sie denn dürfen


----------



## Chief Brolly (20. November 2020)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich weiss nicht, ob das klappt. Habe aber mit dem "Räuchermehl" nie Probleme gehabt. Das gibt es aber auch etwas gröber, allerdings konnte ich da auch keinen Unterschied zu dem ganz feinen feststellen. Was meinst Du mit "brennt zu schnell ab "? Ich räuchere schon seit langem nur noch Forellen und selbst eine 1-Kilo-Forelle ist in 20 Minuten fertig.
> 
> ...


 
Ich hätte im TRO gerne länger Rauch, denke, je gröber die Späne, umso länger glimmen die und ich habe länger Rauch! 

Ich räuchere auch Aale und hätte gern ein stärkeres Raucharoma,  vielleicht erziele ich das am besten durch eine Mischung von feineren und gröberen Spänen bei weniger Hitzezuführung von außen...


----------



## Lajos1 (20. November 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Ich hätte im TRO gerne länger Rauch, denke, je gröber die Späne, umso länger glimmen die und ich habe länger Rauch!
> 
> Ich räuchere auch Aale und hätte gern ein stärkeres Raucharoma,  vielleicht erziele ich das am besten durch eine Mischung von feineren und gröberen Spänen bei weniger Hitzezuführung von außen...


Hallo,

ich verstehe Dich schon, aber ein TRO ist für das schnelle Heißräuchern gedacht. Für Aale hatte ich da immer einen speziellen (hohen) Aalräucherofen. Da ist die Hitzeentwicklung nicht so groß und der Räuchervorgang dauert auch länger. Allerdings habe ich meine letzten Aale vor so 25 Jahren geräuchert (und auch gefangen).
Aber gelungen sind die auch.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Aalzheimer (22. November 2020)

So, heute der erste Gang. Mal schauen. Eines der kleinen Filetstücke hat nach dem Durchbrennen eine graue Stelle bekommen. Hat einer ne Idee woran das liegen könnte?


----------



## JottU (22. November 2020)

Da würde ich auf Druckstelle tippen @Aalzheimer ,oder beim durchbrennen irgendwas berühert. 

Ich habe heute den Käse raus genommen, der Schinken braucht noch eine Runde.


----------



## Aalzheimer (23. November 2020)

JottU schrieb:


> Ich habe heute den Käse raus genommen, der Schinken braucht noch eine Runde.



Welche Käsesorten sind denn so am besten. Probieren könne ich das auch mal


----------



## JottU (23. November 2020)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Welche Käsesorten sind denn so am besten. Probieren könne ich das auch mal



Räuchern kannst du eigentlich jeden Käse. Ich nehme aber nur noch Schnittkäse (Edamer, Gouda, etc), ab und an mal nen Brie.
Temperatur etwas niedriger halten, bei 20 Grad macht er dir sprichwörtlich die biege.


----------



## sprogoe (23. November 2020)

Versucht mal Körnigen Frischkäse. Den kann man zum räuchern in ein engmaschiges Drahtsieb füllen und so kriegt er einen dezenten Rauchgeschmack, die typische goldbraune Farbe nimmt er allerdings nicht so stark an.


----------



## Aalzheimer (23. November 2020)

Danke Euch schon Mal. _So, gerade eben den zweiten Gang gestartet. Man kann die ersten acht Stunden im Rauch schon erahnen..
	

		
			
		

		
	




_


----------



## JottU (24. November 2020)

Mein Schinken ist raus, 
	

		
			
		

		
	





und geht jetzt erst mal für 3 Wochen in den "Reifeschrank"


----------



## JottU (24. November 2020)

Bilder vom Handy sehen scheixxxe aus.


----------



## Aalzheimer (25. November 2020)

@JottU

Kannst Du, oder auch gerne andere Erfahrene, ein bisschen was zu Deinem "Reifeschrank"erzählen.
Das stellt bei mir aktuell noch das größte Fragezeichen dar.

Meine Absicht war eigentlich, die Schinken hängend in der Garage, bei etwas mehr als Aussentemperatur abhängen zu lassen.
Nun habe ich aber durch das ganze Gelese meine Zweifel ob man das so machen kann. Aufgrund aktuell mangelnder Alternativen werde ich das für die Testschinken so durchführen. Ich habe zwar einen Keller, der aber in den meisten Räumen zu muffig und Feucht sein wird. Im belüfteten Heizungskeller dagegen wird es zu warm und trocken sein. Werde heute Abend mal die Temperatur dort messen.

Was benutzt ihr, um die LF zu messen?


----------



## Gerd II (25. November 2020)

Hey Aalzheimer, 
ich glaube, bei den Begebenheiten musst Du es einfach alles ausprobieren. 
Beim nächsten Mal ist man dann schlauer. 
Meine Schinken kommen auch zum durchbrennen in den Keller(Altbau), wo es auch recht feucht ist. Aber bei guter Lüftung hat das bisher sehr gut geklappt. 
Ich hatte dort sogar 15-17 Grad, zusammen mit der hohen Feuchtigkeit hat das gut gepasst. 
Direkt im Heizungskeller wäre mir die Luftfeuchtigkeit zu gering und es riecht auch immer leicht nach Öl. 
Zum Luftfeuchtigkeit messen habe ich mir so ein günstiges Kombigerät gekauft. 
Zeigt Temperatur und Luftfeuchte an. 
Na dann auf gutes Gelingen.


----------



## Aalzheimer (25. November 2020)

Danke schon Mal für die Antwort @Gerd II .
Habe die Speckseiten gerade ein viertes Mal angeworfen. Ergebnis auf dem Bild unten ist so nach ca. 25 Stunden Rauch in drei Durchgängen. Die Filets kommen heute Nacht nicht mehr mit rein.


----------



## Gerd II (25. November 2020)

Man, sieht das schon lecker aus.
Ja, der Speck kann noch ein/zwei Mal. 
Der kann ruhig etwas rauchiger sein.


----------



## JottU (25. November 2020)

@Aalzheimer ,
ich hätte allem noch mehr Rauch gegeben, aber das ist Geschmacksache. Ein wenig auseinanderhängen würd ich das Fleisch aber auf jeden Fall. Das berührt sich doch? Sollte aber nicht sein.

Zum Thema reifen:
Ist wie bei allem anderen, nur keinen Stress sich machen lassen. Oma und Opa kannten diese ganzen Gerätschaften nicht und ihr Schinken war immer top.
Bei mir im Keller ist zu trocken, deshalb meine Konstruktion. 15-16 Grad und um die 60-70 % Luftfeuchtigkeit passt so.
Gemessen wird mit ner alten Wetterstation, die gibts für wenige Eus.


----------



## Aalzheimer (26. November 2020)

JottU schrieb:


> @Aalzheimer ,
> ich hätte allem noch mehr Rauch gegeben, aber das ist Geschmacksache. Ein wenig auseinanderhängen würd ich das Fleisch aber auf jeden Fall. Das berührt sich doch? Sollte aber nicht sein.



Das war auch nur zur kurzen Zwischenhalterung so aufgehangen. Hatte den Ofen kurz mit E-Heizung durchgetrocknet. Im Ofen als auch jetzt nach dem Räuchern hängen die Stücke ohne Kontakt. Was meint Ihr, kann man am Wochenende mal ein Stückchen probieren, und falls nötig, nochmal nachräuchern? Der Speck war ja heute Nacht nochmal für 8 Stunden drin. Ich persönlich muss das Fleisch nicht stark geräuchert haben.


----------



## yukonjack (26. November 2020)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Das war auch nur zur kurzen Zwischenhalterung so aufgehangen. Hatte den Ofen kurz mit E-Heizung durchgetrocknet. Im Ofen als auch jetzt nach dem Räuchern hängen die Stücke ohne Kontakt. Was meint Ihr, kann man am Wochenende mal ein Stückchen probieren, und falls nötig, nochmal nachräuchern? Der Speck war ja heute Nacht nochmal für 8 Stunden drin. Ich persönlich muss das Fleisch nicht stark geräuchert haben.


Auf jeden Fall. Ich hab vor einigen Jahren mal 2 kleine Stückchen Bauchspeck geräuchert. Meine Frau hat probiert und probiert und........ Als ich probieren wollte war nix mehr da. Ich kann bis heute nur vermuten, der war wohl ganz gut gelungen.


----------



## Aalzheimer (26. November 2020)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall. Ich hab vor einigen Jahren mal 2 kleine Stückchen Bauchspeck geräuchert. Meine Frau hat probiert und probiert und........ Als ich probieren wollte war nix mehr da. Ich kann bis heute nur vermuten, der war wohl ganz gut gelungen.


----------



## Gerd II (26. November 2020)

Klar ist der am WE fertig. Wenn Du den 5 oder 6 Mal im Ofen hattest, kannst Du sicher sein, daß der Speck fertig ist. 
Was soll nachräuchern bringen, das verändert höchstens noch die Farbe. 
Wenn Du den Speck frisch kostest, wird der immer rauchiger sein, aber das verliert sich nach ein paar Tagen.


----------



## Aalzheimer (26. November 2020)

Habe heute Mal ein kleines Stück vom Filet angeschnitten um Mal zu testen ob Rauch genug dran ist. Ist es definitiv, auch wenn da die nächsten Tage noch was verloren geht. Ich bin nicht unzufrieden...


----------



## świetlik (27. November 2020)

Mein erste Mal.
10 Tage im Vacuum, dann 4 Tage durchbrennen und jetzt langsam räuchern.
Heute zweite Durchgang mit Sparbrand.
70% kirsche und 30% buche.


----------



## Aalzheimer (27. November 2020)

@świetlik 
Sieht schon Mal sehr gut aus. Benutzt du eine Heizung?


----------



## świetlik (27. November 2020)

@Aalzheimer 
Nur die schnecke. 
Temperatur ca. 15-25 grad.
Ich will drei oder vier Durchgänge  machen. Und dann  paar Tage abluften. 
Ich hoffe dass es klappt. 
Früher hatten die auch nicht so ein schnick schnak wie heute. 
Ist wie mit angeln.


----------



## świetlik (28. November 2020)

Nach zwei Rauch Bad.
Morgen will ich dritte Mal.
Müsste schon reichen?


----------



## JottU (28. November 2020)

świetlik schrieb:


> Nach zwei Rauch Bad.
> Morgen will ich dritte Mal.
> Müsste schon reichen?



Das sieht doch schon ganz gut aus. 
Ob es reicht kannst nur du selbst beantworten, musst halt verkosten.
Da die Stücke ja nicht so groß aussehen würde ich noch eine Runde Rauch geben, 2-3 Tage ruhen lassen, kosten und entscheiden. Entweder is gut oder nachräuchern.


----------



## Gerd II (28. November 2020)

Hallo, 
ich habe gestern auch meine Schinken aus dem dem Vakuum nach zwei Wochen befreit. 
Es waren wie bisher fast immer Krustenbraten aus der Hüfte. Die waren so schön durchgerötet, da hätte man so schön fast reinbeißen können. 
Ich hatte ja diesmal ein Stück Kamm mitgepökelt. Bei dem ist die Farbe so geblieben wie vor dem pökeln. 
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Nackenstücken? 
Ich kann es mir nur erklären, das dies auf den höheren Fettgehalt zurückzuführen 
ist. Oder, ich hatte gelesen, daß man bei Kamm 50g NPS auf ein Kilo nehmen sollte.  Ob es aber so ist, kann ich nicht beurteilen.


----------



## Aalzheimer (29. November 2020)

Das ist ne gute Frage @Gerd II 
Ich will nächste Woche auch Fleisch bestellen, und wollte auf jeden Fall auch Nacken versuchen. Ne Krustenbraten wäre aber auch ne Variante


----------



## Gerd II (29. November 2020)

Ich bin auf Krustenbraten gekommen,
den gibt es bei Marktkauf immer so Oktober/November im Angebot.
Ich kenn die Tante an der Fleischtheke und sie sagte mir, das es dasselbe Fleisch ist wie sonst zum teuren Preis. 
Und mit dem Krustenbraten hat mir das gut gefallen, das schmeckt so wie Schinken sein muss (und da ist dann auch noch die Schwarte für Eintopf).
Wollte nun einfach ein Stück Kamm probieren, denn Fett ergibt nun mal den Geschmack.


----------



## świetlik (29. November 2020)

Heute dritte mach geräuchert. zum Schluss ist Temperatur über 30 Grad gestiegen. 
Wahrscheinlich am Ende der Schnecke ist mehr Brand gekommen.
Wie lange die jetzt ruhen lassen?


----------



## JottU (29. November 2020)

@Gerd II ,
50g Salz ist beim Nacken denk ich viel zu viel. Den mach ich genau so mit 30g wie anderes vom Schwein. Selbst der Rückenspeck liegt mit 38g da noch weit drunter. 
Wie das mit der Umrötung ausschaut weiß ich grade nicht mehr genau, glaub aber auch er war heller. Auf alle Fälle auch saulecker. Hab auch wieder welchen eingepökelt.

@świetlik ,
bis er dir von der Festigkeit passt.
Muttern mag ihn frisch (weich), ihrer kommt nach 3 Tagen ins Vakuum. Meiner erst nach 3-4 Wochen.


----------



## Aalzheimer (30. November 2020)

Ich bin Euch noch das Anschnittbild des Specks schuldig. Ich bin sehr zufrieden, und die Probanten auch.
Konsistenz und Geschmack so wie man sich das wünscht. Am Wochenende wird gepökelt. Die Meute hat die Teststücke 
komplett aufgefressen bzw. mitgenommen.


----------



## Gerd II (30. November 2020)

Sieht echt lecker aus.
Vor allem auch ein schön durchwachsenes Stück.


----------



## świetlik (30. November 2020)

Heute habe ich probiert.
Kräftige Geschmack. Mit Brot schmeckt gut.
Ist vielleicht 40g Salz bisschen zu viel?


----------



## Aalzheimer (1. Dezember 2020)

świetlik schrieb:


> Heute habe ich probiert.
> Kräftige Geschmack. Mit Brot schmeckt gut.
> Ist vielleicht 40g Salz bisschen zu viel?


Also ich habe ja auch 40Gr/Kg verwendet, Es hat sich keiner beschwert das es zu salzig war, ich selber würde vielleicht sogar noch höher geben. 
Aber da wird es kein generelles Falsch oder Richtig geben. Es ist halt Geschmackssache. Probiere bim nächsten mal halt etwas weniger.


----------



## Gerd II (1. Dezember 2020)

Habe auch mit 40g gepökelt.


----------



## JottU (1. Dezember 2020)

Ihr seid aber salzig, Jungs. Das wäre mir zu stark.


----------



## Aalzheimer (2. Dezember 2020)

JottU schrieb:


> Ihr seid aber salzig, Jungs. Das wäre mir zu stark.


Hört sich auch viel gefährlicher an als süße Jungs


----------



## Aalzheimer (5. Dezember 2020)

So, da der Testlauf so geil war, gibt es direkt den Großangriff. Nacken, Krustenbraten, Filet, Speck und Pastrami mit einem Gesamtgewicht von 8 Kg wurden heute gepökelt und einvakuumiert...


----------



## JottU (5. Dezember 2020)

Tja, wenn man erst einmal Blut geleckt hat ...


----------



## świetlik (5. Dezember 2020)

@Aalzheimer
Ist das rote Rindfleisch? Hast du schon mit Ente probiert?
Ich habe heute ca. 4kg Schweine Lachs in Schlaf gelegt.
Erste Wurf jeden Tag schmeckt besser. Wahrscheinlich braucht Paar Tage wegen reifen.
Am Wasser geht nicht viel (leider), dann kann man sich so zeit vertreiben.


----------



## Aalzheimer (6. Dezember 2020)

@świetlik 
Ja, ein Kilostück ist Rinderbrust, und soll ein Pastrami werden.


----------



## u-see fischer (6. Dezember 2020)

Meine erstes Räucherexperiment ist nun auch abgeschlossen.

Da ich einen Kollegen mit Frau zum Anschnitt eingeladen hatte und ich mir über den Geschmack nicht sicher war, habe ich dann gestern noch schnell einen gekochten Schinken gemacht.





Da weiß ich immer, das der gelingt. Anschnitt vom Gekochten Schinken.






Dann im Garten, da steht der Räucherofen, das Räuchergut angeschnitten, was soll ich sagen, Sah gut aus und hat auch gut geschmeckt.











Dann wurde angerichtet.


----------



## JottU (6. Dezember 2020)

Super Resultate, würd ich sagen.


----------



## Aalzheimer (7. Dezember 2020)

@u-see fischer
Da muss ich @JottU  recht geben. Sieht alles sehr gelungen aus.
Weitermachen 

Magst Du uns was über "Deinen" gekochten Schinken erzählen- Vorgehensweise, Würzung usw?


----------



## u-see fischer (7. Dezember 2020)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> @u-see fischer
> Magst Du uns was über "Deinen" gekochten Schinken erzählen- Vorgehensweise, Würzung usw?



Aber gerne doch.

Für den gekochten Schinken nehme ich immer den bereits gepökelten Krustenbraten von der Metro. In meine Kochschinkenform passen ca. 3,3 bis 3,5 Kg Fleisch.

Weiterhin benötigt wird ein Einkochtopf (geht aber auch im Backofen) und eine Kochschinkenform.











Das Fleisch wird mit frisch gemahlenen schwarzen Pfeffer und wenig Salz (ist ja schon gepökelt) gewürzt und anschließend großzügig mit gemahlener Gelatine eingerieben.
In die Form kommt etwas Rotwein, Wacholderbeeren (ca. 10 Stk) ca. zwei Tl Gemüsebrühe und Knoblauchgranulat (früher habe ich geschälten Knoblauch in Rotwein eingelegt und diesen benutzt, heute trinke ich den Rest vom Rotwein lieber.)









Anschließend kommt das Fleisch mit der Fleischseite nach unten in die Form (das ist die meiste Arbeit) kurz oben noch etwas gemahlenen Pfeffer dazu geben und die Form mit Druck schließen





Je Kg ca. 1 Stunde bei 80 Grad kochen, anschließend die Form weiter schließen und über Nacht im Kühlschrank oder bei den aktuellen Temperaturen auch auf dem Balkon auskühlen lassen.
Am nächsten Morgen ist dann noch mal ein kurzer Kraftakt erforderlich, den Schinken aus der Form zu lösen.


----------



## Gerd II (12. Dezember 2020)

Hier mein Endergebnis, 
vorn rechts der Nacken. 
Ein Stück war nach zwei Wochen reifen leider schon " wegenascht".


----------



## świetlik (12. Dezember 2020)

@Gerd II 
Sieht sehr gelungen aus. Guten Appetit. 

Bei mir im reife Prozess ist 1 von 9 Stücken über geblieben. Aber schmeck ganz gut jetzt. Am Anfang war mir das ganze zu intensiv. 
Jetzt habe ich Schweinelachs, Schulter, Schinken und Nacken. Als zweite Versuch.  Laut Plan nach Weihnachten gehen die zum Räuchern. 
Aber wenn meine Ungeduld gewinnt dann fange ich früher mit den kleineren Stücken.  Die müssen nicht so lange pökeln. 
Welche Hölzer benutzt ihr zum Räuchern?


----------



## Aalzheimer (13. Dezember 2020)

Nehme reine Buchenspäne. Was für den Fisch gut ist, kann fürs Fleisch nicht schlecht sein  
@Gerd II , sieht Hammer aus. Da möchte man gerne mal kosten


----------



## Gerd II (13. Dezember 2020)

Hey Aalzheimer, Dein Gaumen ist doch schon vom Eigenem verwöhnt.
Man sollte nicht glauben, wie schnell der Haufen abnimmt, wenn alle bedacht sind. 
Immerhin waren es über 9 kg Rohware.


----------



## Aalzheimer (13. Dezember 2020)

Gerd II schrieb:


> Hey Aalzheimer, Dein Gaumen ist doch schon vom Eigenem verwöhnt.
> Man sollte nicht glauben, wie schnell der Haufen abnimmt, wenn alle bedacht sind.
> Immerhin waren es über 9 kg Rohware.


Aber das war nur ein Test, und nur ein einziges kleines Stück ist für mich über geblieben. Und ich muss noch so lange warten bis ich das nächste probieren kann. Gerade Mal die Hälfte der Pökelzeit rum


----------



## Gerd II (13. Dezember 2020)

Ja, das ist immer ein langwierige Sache.
Deshalb hält man es ja auch nie aus, die Nachreifezeit abzuwarten.


----------



## JottU (13. Dezember 2020)

Heute mal meinen 1. Versuch mit Entenbrust gestartet.


----------



## Gerd II (13. Dezember 2020)

Wird bestimmt lecker.


----------



## świetlik (13. Dezember 2020)

Entenbrust muss frisch sein oder geht auch gefroren? 
Steht auch bei mir auf Plan.


----------



## JottU (13. Dezember 2020)

@świetlik 
Meine war gefroren. Hab auch noch nicht gehört das sie frisch sein sollte.


----------



## świetlik (15. Dezember 2020)

Würdet ihr euf einmal fisch und Fleisch  zusammen räuchern?


----------



## yukonjack (15. Dezember 2020)

świetlik schrieb:


> Würdet ihr euf einmal fisch und Fleisch  zusammen räuchern?


Nein, ich hätte Angst daß das Fleisch nach Fisch schmeckt und die Räucherzeiten sind auch verschieden.


----------



## świetlik (15. Dezember 2020)

War nur eine Idee. 
Ich habe jetzt fisch und wollte paar kleine Stücke fleisch was fertig ist rein machen. 
Jetzt langsam Urlaub. 
Rauchgut rein machen, anzünden und angeln gehen.


----------



## JottU (15. Dezember 2020)

świetlik schrieb:


> War nur eine Idee.
> Ich habe jetzt fisch und wollte paar kleine Stücke fleisch was fertig ist rein machen.
> Jetzt langsam Urlaub.
> Rauchgut rein machen, anzünden und angeln gehen.



Kalträuchern geht auf alle Fälle, nur berühren sollte es sich nicht. Habe ich auch schon gemacht, Fisch und Käse oder Fleisch.


----------



## Aalzheimer (18. Dezember 2020)

Die Vorbereitungen auf "in der Weihnachtsräucherei" laufen..


----------



## yukonjack (18. Dezember 2020)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Die Vorbereitungen auf "in der Weihnachtsräucherei" laufen..
> Anhang anzeigen 362247
> Anhang anzeigen 362248


Welchen Weihnachtsmarkt willst du denn beliefern ?


----------



## świetlik (18. Dezember 2020)

@Aalzheimer ich kann leider mit dir nicht mit halten .
Mein Versuch ist bisschen kleiner.


----------



## Aalzheimer (18. Dezember 2020)

Muss aber nicht schlechter sein  
@yukonjack 
Normalerweise um diese Jahreszeit immer Weihnachtsmarkt. Dieses Jahr halt Abholservice


----------



## Kauli11 (18. Dezember 2020)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Dieses Jahr halt Abholservice


Kannst du 5 Aale für mich vormerken? Ist Ernst gemeint. Gerne per PN.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (18. Dezember 2020)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Die Vorbereitungen auf "in der Weihnachtsräucherei" laufen..
> Anhang anzeigen 362247
> Anhang anzeigen 362248


Das sieht nach viel und gute Arbeit aus !!!
Brauchst du wirklich vier Paletten Bier zum räuchern, grins???
Ich räucher auch Anfang nächster Woche meine letzte rutsche von 8 oder 9 Stück... Werde dann auch paar Bilder einstellen...
Kannst Du mir das Rezept von deiner Salzmischung nochmal verraten??? Am besten im Verhältnis:
Kg. Aal / Wassermenge / Salz / Stunden ziehen lassen, oder wie auch immer... Deine Mengen sehen nach Profiarbeit aus und bestimmt von vielen Mäulern mit Feedback probiert worden... Da ist bestimmt Verlass drauf...
Sieht gut aus und macht bestimmt genauso viel Spaß wie das angeln selbst...
Wünsche dir viel Spaß bei deiner Herzenssache und immer viel dabei trinken, der Aal muss weiter schwimmen habe ich mal gehört ...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (19. Dezember 2020)

@Aalzheimer  :
Danke für die private Nachricht, gutes gelingen und viel  Spaß dabei...


----------



## Quallenfischer95 (19. Dezember 2020)

Von mir noch einige Tipps fürs Kalträuchern : Beim Kalträuchern wird der feine Fischgeschmack besonders gut erhalten. Deshalb kann sich jedoch durchaus lohnen, den Rauch zusätzlich mit würzigem Wacholderholz oder mit Lorbeerzweigen zu verfeinern. Diesen einfach während des letzten Drittels des Kalträucherns in den Glutkasten dazugeben. Wer Knoblauch oder Schärfe mag, kann diese Aromen ebenfalls nutzen. Die Filets etwa zehn Stunden vor dem Ende des Kalträuchervorgangs einfach mit einer halbierten Knoblauchzehe, einer halben Zwiebel oder Chilischote einreiben. Auch das Auflegen frischer Gartenkräuter im Endstadium des Kalträucherns bringt zusätzlichen Pepp. Während beim Heißräuchern die Garung und Veredelung in ein und demselben Gerät erfolgen, darf beim Kalträuchern die Temperatur im Räucherofen niemals über 30 Grad steigen. Die Temperatur muss immer unter dieser Gerinnungstemperatur des empfindlichen Fischeiweißes liegen. Ansonsten geht es schief.


----------



## Quallenfischer95 (19. Dezember 2020)

Noch etwas zum Fisch beim Kalträuchern: Bei dünneren Filets, beispielsweise von Portionsforellen, genügen mitunter bereits 24 Stunden im kalten Rauch. Verlasst euch dabei ruhig auf euer Auge und entnehmt den Fisch erst dann, wenn die Haut eine goldgelbe Farbe hat beziehungsweise die Fleischseite eines rotfleischigen Filets sich tiefrot, die eines hellen Fisches bräunlich-gelb gefärbt hat. Auch sollte sich das Fleisch bei Daumendruck fest anfühlen und keine Druckmulden hinterlassen. Erst wenn der Fisch sich wirklich trocken und fest anfühlt, solltet ihr den Anschnitt wagen.


----------



## JottU (20. Dezember 2020)

Heute endlich mal mein Fleisch aus dem Dornröschen-Dauer-Pökeltiefschlaf befreit, plus die Entenbrust und zum trocknen vorbereitet. Ab Donnerstag kann dann endlich geräuchert werden.


----------



## świetlik (20. Dezember 2020)

Ich habe ganz ehrliche Frage:
Habt ihr beim kalt Räuchern 25 Grad überschritten, wie lange und mit welchen Folgen?


----------



## yukonjack (21. Dezember 2020)

świetlik schrieb:


> Ich habe ganz ehrliche Frage:
> Habt ihr beim kalt Räuchern 25 Grad überschritten, wie lange und mit welchen Folgen?


Ja, eine Lachsseite nur etwas zu warm 30°, war nur hoch Mus...


----------



## Aalzheimer (21. Dezember 2020)

So, der Räuchermarathon am Samstag hat gut geklappt. Allen anderen die noch Vorweihnachtliche  Aktivitäten aufnehmen gutes Gelingen. Mein Fleisch werde ich morgen aus dem 16 Tägigen Pökelschlaf erwecken. Räuchern startet dann aber erst nach Weihnachten. Nachfolgend noch Mal ein paar Bilderchen von Samstag
	

		
			
		

		
	












	

		
			
		

		
	
..


----------



## Aalzheimer (21. Dezember 2020)




----------



## Aalzheimer (22. Dezember 2020)

So, Dornröschen ist aufgeweckt. Man, was eine Gruchsexplosion im Keller meines Kumpels. Jetzt heißt es Mal wieder warten


----------



## Gerd II (22. Dezember 2020)

Mann, Aalzheimer,
das verleitet doch schon wieder. 
Wollt ja auch noch ne Fuhre Speck räuchern, hab es aber etwas in den Hintergrund verschoben, weil ich davor
Angst habe, das plötzlich stärkerer Frost herein bricht. 
Nun kribbelt es aber doch wieder in den Finger. Na mal sehen.


----------



## świetlik (22. Dezember 2020)

Fisch ist gelungen. Schmeckt ganz gut mit selbst gemachten Brot.
Bei welchen Temperaturen räucht ihr?


----------



## JottU (22. Dezember 2020)

Kalträuchern tu ich zwischen 15 und 18 Grad.


----------



## Steff-Peff (23. Dezember 2020)

Kalträuchern nach Möglichkeit 5-15°


----------



## Aalzheimer (23. Dezember 2020)

Ich gehe beim Kaktrauch nach Möglichkeit zwischen 15-18 Grad. Kälter ist kein Problem, Brauch man vielleicht nur ein Gang mehr. Mehr als 25 solltest du nach Möglichkeit nicht, weil sonst die Eiweiß Gerinnung einsetzen kann


----------



## świetlik (23. Dezember 2020)

Gestern ist bei drittem gang (schweinelachse und Schulter) ,  etwas wärmer geworden bis 50grad.
Also gilt das als warm geräuchert?
Ist jetzt nur Haltbarkeit nur kurzer? 
Danke für eure Tipps.


----------



## Gerd II (23. Dezember 2020)

Ich frag mir nur,wie kann man beim Kalträuchern auf 50 Grad kommen???? 
Du hast letztens schon geschrieben, daß Du bei 30 Grad warst. 
Selbst 25 Grad sind zu viel, denn unter Umständen könnten an einer anderen Stelle im Ofen schon 30 Grad vorherrschen.
Ich hab im Winter schon zu tun, um auf 15 Grad zu kommen,das reicht völlig aus.


----------



## świetlik (23. Dezember 2020)

Ich tippe auf zu lockere spänne in schnecke und ist zum Brand gekommen. 
Mein grill ist gut gedämmt und braucht nicht viel Hitze um Temperatur zu steigen. 
Ich bin noch im Lernprozess.


----------



## sprogoe (23. Dezember 2020)

Ich betone es nochmals,
kontrolliert die Temperatur mit einem digitalen Thermometer, die analogen und unzuverlässigen Dinger zeigen (wie ich aus eigener Erfahrung und ´zigfacher Überprüfung verschiedenster Thermometer mit Sicherheit sagen kann) alle die tatsächliche Temperatur viel zu niedrig an. Bei einer Gartemperatur beim Heißräuchern z.B. 
zeigten die analogen 80 Grad, während mir verschiedene eingesetzte digitalen 110 Grad zeigten.


----------



## Skott (23. Dezember 2020)

świetlik schrieb:


> Ich tippe auf zu lockere spänne in schnecke und ist zum Brand gekommen.
> Mein grill ist gut gedämmt und braucht nicht viel Hitze um Temperatur zu steigen.
> Ich bin noch im Lernprozess.


Was für Späne nimmst du denn? Es gibt ja diverse Körnungen als Sackware im Fleischereibedarf (übrigens sehr günstig!) 
Davon nehme ich immer die feinste und die mittlere Körnung, leicht angedrückt und gut ist.
Da hat noch nie was gebrannt, ich habe da manchmal eher Schwierigkeiten beim Anzünden der Spirale.
Ist deine Spirale ein Eigenbau? Vielleicht ist die Lochung zu groß = zu viel Sauerstoff!!!


----------



## Gerd II (23. Dezember 2020)

Ja das ist schade um die ganze Mühe, 50 Grad sind für kalt zu warm und für heiß zu kalt. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, das Du zu viel Zugluft hast, selbst wenn Du grobe Späne nimmst, dürfte das nicht brennen.
Ich nehme 05-1 mm, oft steht 500-1000 drauf. 
Am Ofen liegt das nicht, ich nutze einen isolierten Edelstahlofen und trotzdem geht  
die Temperatur nicht hoch.
Und wenn Du alles im Sparbrand ein bisschen andrückst und es brennt trotzdem, kann es nur an Zugluft liegen.


----------



## sprogoe (23. Dezember 2020)

Gerd,
genau so hast Du das richtig erklärt, Frischluftzufuhr muß geschlossen sein. Die Körnung ist auch richtig.


----------



## świetlik (23. Dezember 2020)

Meine Spirale
https://www.anglerboard.de/attachments/dsc_1666-jpg.360579/
Räucherspäne Buche, Typ 3
Wenn ich die andrücke brennt dass ganz langsam,  vorletztens nach 12std ein ring.
Aber ich tippe Wetter war ganz feucht und die Späne Feuchtigkeit gezogen. 
Vielleicht muss ich geduldig sein.


----------



## świetlik (23. Dezember 2020)

sprogoe schrieb:


> genau so hast Du das richtig erklärt, Frischluftzufuhr muß geschlossen sein. Die Körnung ist auch richtig.


Aber rauch soll nicht stehen?  Oder?


----------



## sprogoe (23. Dezember 2020)

Habe ich noch nicht erlebt. Um die Feuerschublade meines Ofens ist immer noch ein minimaler Spalt, wo etwas Frischluft einströmt und so lange am Rauchabzug ausreichend Rauch ausströmt, ist alles gut. Man muß sich an das Verhalten eines jeden Ofens heran tasten, üben und dann wird das schon.


----------



## Gerd II (23. Dezember 2020)

Ach so,
ich wünsche Allen noch ein frohes Weihnachtsfest, kommt gut ins neue Jahr und bleibt gesund. 

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Steff-Peff (23. Dezember 2020)

sprogoe schrieb:


> Gerd,
> genau so hast Du das richtig erklärt, Frischluftzufuhr muß geschlossen sein. Die Körnung ist auch richtig.


Bei mir ist durch eine Öffnung immer Frischluftzufuhr, kann ich gar nicht schliessen. M.E.n. muss Frischluft zugeführt werden und Abluft ebenfalls kontrolliert offen sein (leichter Rückstau). Funktioniert bei mir tadellos. Ich habe allerdings in getrenntes System. In der Rauchkammer wird der Rauch erzeugt und in die Kammer mit dem Räuchergut geleitet. In dieser wird die Abluft etwas gedrosselt.


----------



## świetlik (24. Dezember 2020)

Ich habe meine Stücke aufgeschnitten die bei den dritten Mal heißer geräuchert waren.
Mmn sieht nicht schlecht Aus.
Schweinelachs und Schweine Schulter.
Ich wünsche euch schöne Feiertage.


----------



## Aalzheimer (25. Dezember 2020)

Und das Wichtigste ist, es schmeckt  
Schaut Mal,.habe schon fast Angst vor meinem zukünftigen Wissen

Bin da gerne noch altertümlich.....


----------



## JottU (25. Dezember 2020)

Habe meinem Ofen mal nen Wintermantel verpasst. Beim letzten Mal war es ihm zu kalt.


----------



## Aalzheimer (25. Dezember 2020)

@JottU 
Du bist so Fürsorglich


----------



## Skott (25. Dezember 2020)

JottU schrieb:


> Habe meinem Ofen mal nen Wintermantel verpasst. Beim letzten Mal war es ihm zu kalt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sieht richtig gut aus, aber zwei Dinge verstehe ich nicht????

a) warum hast du deinen Feuerraum abgeschlossen, hast du diebische Nachbarn...?

b) warum hast du ein Leuchtmittel im Feuerraum?


----------



## Aalzheimer (25. Dezember 2020)

B) ist mit Sicherheit zur Wärmegewinnung. So ein Lämpchen bringt ein paar Grad.

Zu den Nachbarn kann ich nichts sagen


----------



## JottU (25. Dezember 2020)

Skott schrieb:


> Sieht richtig gut aus, aber zwei Dinge verstehe
> a) warum hast du deinen Feuerraum abgeschlossen, hast du diebische Nachbarn...?
> Eher Neugierige. Der Ofen steht ziemlich einsam im offenen Garten. Diebisch dagegen sind da die Waschbären, die bekommen auch Verriegelung auf wie ich im Herbst bemerken durfte.





Skott schrieb:


> b) warum hast du ein Leuchtmittel


   60 Watt-Lampe bringt mir gute 15' C 
  mehr an Temperatur.


----------



## u-see fischer (25. Dezember 2020)

JottU schrieb:


> 60 Watt-Lampe bringt mir gute 15' C
> mehr an Temperatur.



Um Einfluss auf die Temperatur nehmen zu können habe ich mir folgendes gekauft





						KETOTEK Temperaturregler Steckdose 230V mit Fühler Digital Thermostat Steckdose mit Timer Steckdosenthermostat Timing Schalter für Gewächshaus Reptil Terrarium Heizung Kühlung: Amazon.de: Baumarkt
					

KETOTEK Temperaturregler Steckdose 230V mit Fühler Digital Thermostat Steckdose mit Timer Steckdosenthermostat Timing Schalter für Gewächshaus Reptil Terrarium Heizung Kühlung: Amazon.de: Baumarkt



					www.amazon.de
				




hiermit lässt sich die min. und max. Temperatur aufs Grad genau einstellen.






						PTC-Heizelement 300 W 220 V AC DC-isolierte PTC-Keramik-Luftheizung Konstante Temperatur Elektrische Heizung für Klimaanlage Luftschleier Luftbefeuchter Allgemeine Geräte : Amazon.de: Küche, Haushalt & Wohnen
					

PTC-Heizelement 300 W 220 V AC DC-isolierte PTC-Keramik-Luftheizung Konstante Temperatur Elektrische Heizung für Klimaanlage Luftschleier Luftbefeuchter Allgemeine Geräte : Amazon.de: Küche, Haushalt & Wohnen



					www.amazon.de
				




Das soll mir die Temperatur dann bringen. Funktioniert auch sehr schön im Trocken- und Reifeschrank.


----------



## JottU (25. Dezember 2020)

So ne Steckdose mit Temperaturfühler habe ich auch vor die Lampe geschaltet. Nehme ich auch zum heissräuchern. (elektrisch)


----------



## Drillsucht69 (26. Dezember 2020)

Ihr alle seid richtige Schleckermäulchen, mhhh lecker was ihr da alles so hinzaubert !!!
Will mir kommendes Jahr auch neuen Ofen anschaffen ggf. selber ein bauen, da komme ich auf euch nochmals zurück wegen Tipps usw.
Hier paar Bilder von Mittwoch:
Lachs im TRO, meine Baustelle beim räuchern und diesmal auch mal zwei Barschhälften mit reingehangen zum probieren da viele vom geräucherten Barsch geschwärmt haben...Ich fand den Barsch nicht wirklich so als ein optimalen Räucherfisch, warm war der schon ganz gut aber für mich gehört der lieber in die Pfanne... Vielleicht lag es aber auch nur daran weil der Aal so lecker ist...


----------



## steffen78 (26. Dezember 2020)

Hier nochmal wegen der temperatur(um mal mit dem in diesem Fall gefährlichen halbwissen aufzuräumen) man soll nicht über 20grad kalt räuchern ( am besten max 15 grad) weil ab 20 Grad eine starke bakterienbildung beginnt und das mit jedem weiteren Grad exponentiell. Und das eiweiß gerinnt nicht bei oder ab 25 Grad (da hätten wir alle ein Problem: -) das beginnt bei ca. 42,5grad... sorry fürs klugscheißen, aber musste mal damit aufräumen...
Ps: bei mir hängt grad leckere wildschweinlende im rauch


----------



## świetlik (26. Dezember 2020)

Ich habe vor für Silvester ein lachs zu räuchern. 
Jetzt habe ich eine Idee paar Zander Filets mit zu räuchern. 
Hat das schon einer gemacht? 
Soll ich vorgehen wie mit lachs? 
Ich würde das wieder kalt räuchern. 
Was sind eure Erfahrungen über Haltbarkeit von frisch kalt geräuchertem Fisch? 
Wenn man die nach räuchern im Kühlschrank hält.


----------



## jobo61 (26. Dezember 2020)

Heute fertig geworden. Reh und Wildschweinschinken. Jetzt noch ein paar Tage abhängen, und an Neujahr wird er angeschnitten.


----------



## Aalzheimer (27. Dezember 2020)

Ich starte nach dem Durchbrennen und trocknen heute mit dem ersten Räuchergang..


----------



## Drillsucht69 (27. Dezember 2020)

Was ist das mit durchbrennen gemeint wenn ich mal fragen darf ???


----------



## świetlik (27. Dezember 2020)

Mmn durchbrennen sagt man : fleisch nach pökeln im kühlen lagern dass die salz Gehalt  und Feuchtigkeit sich ausbalancieren kann
Oder ähnliches.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (27. Dezember 2020)

Danke...
Und dann sofort die zweite frage hinterher... Wieviele Durchgänge und von welcher Dauer und Grad macht ihr beim Fleisch ...
Werde auch das räuchern mal angreifen sobald mein neuer Ofen am start ist...


----------



## świetlik (27. Dezember 2020)

Ich machen  bei fleisch drei räuchergänge 8-12 std., Temperatur  soll nicht 25 Grad überschreiten.  
Ich habe diese Winter erste Versuche gestartet und bis jetzt habe ich nur positive gehört von probierer.


----------



## Gerd II (27. Dezember 2020)

Ich würd 5-6 Räuchergänge a ca. 8-9 Stunden machen, 3 Räuchergänge wären mir eindeutig zu wenig. Die Stücke sollten
schon eine schöne Farbe haben und nicht halbroh aussehen. Und bei der Temperatur lieber 15 Grad wie 25, denn wie schnell ist man in einer Ecke darüber und wie Siggi schrieb, so genau sind die Termometer
auch nicht. Also die optimal angezeigte Temperatur wäre irgendwo um die 15 Grad.


----------



## sprogoe (27. Dezember 2020)

Ich habe auch mindestens 5-6 Räuchergänge mit ca. 12 Std. Dauer gemacht, zwischendurch immer eine Ruhepause von 1 Tag.
Man muß nur mal daran denken, wie wurde denn früher Fleisch geräuchert? Es hing oben auf dem Speicher im Kamin, und das oft für Wochen.
Also, so lange räuchern, bis jedem auch das Aussehen gefällt.


----------



## Gerd II (27. Dezember 2020)

Ja, das räuchern ist ja auch nicht nur was fürs Auge(die Farbe), sondern trägt auch zur verbesserten Haltbarkeit des Schinken bei, als Ergänzung zum pökeln.


----------



## Aalzheimer (27. Dezember 2020)

Also 5x 12 Stunden mit jeweils ein Tag Pause habe ich mir auch vorgenommen. Und dann Mal schauen was das Auge sagt. Die Steuerung regelt momentan zwischen 15-17 Grad.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (27. Dezember 2020)

Danke für die Antworten...
Recht aufwendig die Geschichte, ihr seid ja richtige Schläckermäulchen !!!
Respekt und Hut ab bei der ganzen Mühe, da kann man echt stolz beim aufschneiden sein bei dieser Leckerei... Ich kann es förmlich riechen und ein dreifaches Daumen hoch für eueren Aufwand sowie guten Appetit... Unbezahlbar eure Arbeit und geschmacklich kaum zu erwerben gehe ich mal von aus...


----------



## Fattony (28. Dezember 2020)

Eventuell kann mir jemand folgende Frage beantworten, ohne das ich einen eigenen Thread aufmachen muss:

Hat schon einmal jemand mit einem TRO geräuchert und statt dem Räuchermehl, Räucherspäne verwendet? Müsste doch auch gehen, oder?

Liebe Grüße, Toni


----------



## Drillsucht69 (28. Dezember 2020)

Geht.... Ich mische mal ab und zu teils Mehl/ Teil Späne... Aber nicht die ganz groben... Mache die Späne auch nass, wenn das Mehl zu Ende ist qualmen noch die Späne... Nur Späne habe ich allerdings noch nicht gemacht ... Mach ich meistens dann wenn ich viel Fischmasse drin habe oder dickere Stücke...


----------



## Lil Torres (28. Dezember 2020)

ich verwende nur räucherspäne beim tro, geht einwandfrei.


----------



## Aalzheimer (29. Dezember 2020)

Der Lauf der Dinge....


----------



## vonda1909 (29. Dezember 2020)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Der Lauf der Dinge....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## vonda1909 (29. Dezember 2020)

Welche Stücke vom Schwein  hast du dafür genommen?


----------



## vonda1909 (29. Dezember 2020)

JottU schrieb:


> Habe meinem Ofen mal nen Wintermantel verpasst. Beim letzten Mal war es ihm zu kalt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Du kannst deinen Ofen auch mit Klinker verkleiden und mit Steinwolle isolieren dann behältst du die Temperatur besser unter Kontrolle.


----------



## yukonjack (29. Dezember 2020)

Mal ne dumme Frage, kann es  beim Kalträuchern eigentlich zu kalt sein ? Ich meine natürlich keine Minusgrade.


----------



## Aalzheimer (29. Dezember 2020)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Mal ne dumme Frage, kann es  beim Kalträuchern eigentlich zu kalt sein ? Ich meine natürlich keine Minusgrade.


Nein. Dann muss Man vielleicht 1,2 Mal öfter räuchern. Aber zu kalt ( ausser Frost) gibt's nicht

@vonda1909 
Habe hier Bauchspeck, Nacken, Filet und Krustenbraten. Und ein Kg Rinderbrust für Pastrami (mit weißen Pfefferrand)


----------



## Gerd II (29. Dezember 2020)

Durch die Witterung kann es zu dieses Jahreszeit schon zu kalt werden.
Ich wollte auch noch Speck räuchern, aber durch die Pökelzeit weiß man nicht  was in zwei Wochen ist, da können schon mal zehn/fünfzehn Grad minus sein.
Und dann wird es ohne Zusatzheizung schwierig. 
Deshalb lege ich mein Vorhaben auf E. Februar/A. März.


----------



## świetlik (29. Dezember 2020)

Bei mir läuft der Ofen wieder.
Draußen 3 grad innen 7.
Räucherspäne schön gedruckt so das sie nicht zu heiß brennen.
Fisch will ich zum Silvester rausholen also 2-3 Durchgänge und Fleisch will ich jetzt 5-6 Mal räuchern. Ich habe Schinken Schulter und Nacken.


----------



## JottU (29. Dezember 2020)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Du kannst deinen Ofen auch mit Klinker verkleiden und mit Steinwolle isolieren dann behältst du die Temperatur besser unter Kontrolle.


So in etwa hatte ich es auch vor, aber die Regierung hatte etwas anderes vor. Baumarkt war zu, und Styro war das einzige was ich noch hatte. Wird dann nächstes Jahr gemacht.
Zufrieden bin ich trotzdem erstmal mit dieser Lösung, hält die Temperatur und ich hab kein Kondensat.


----------



## Aalzheimer (30. Dezember 2020)

So, jetzt 3 der geplanten fünf Durchgänge gemacht....


----------



## yukonjack (30. Dezember 2020)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> So, jetzt 3 der geplanten fünf Durchgänge gemacht....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


also ich würde schon mal probieren


----------



## Aalzheimer (30. Dezember 2020)

yukonjack schrieb:


> also ich würde schon mal probieren


 Der vierte Gang ist angezündet. Wir schauen uns das morgen früh Mal an.


----------



## świetlik (30. Dezember 2020)

Das sieht schon gut aus.
Schön Braun .


----------



## yukonjack (30. Dezember 2020)

Hut ab, wenn das alles so schmeckt wie es aussieht. ( kannst gerne meine Adresse per P/N kriegen)


----------



## JottU (2. Januar 2021)

Zum Schluß wohl doch noch was gutes aus 2020 rüber 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
gekommen.


----------



## Aalzheimer (2. Januar 2021)

So soll's sein. Habe meins heute nach dem abhängen nochmal ins Vakuum gezogen. Da darf es nochmal 1-2 Wochen ziehen vor dem Anschnitt


----------



## Aalzheimer (8. Januar 2021)

Ist denn keiner am produzieren drann?
Dann zeige ich nochmal ein bild nach dem letzten Durchgang vor der Reifung.
Ich glaube ich halte es noch eine Woche aus, aber dann muss ich anschneiden


----------



## Gerd II (8. Januar 2021)

Sieht echt lecker aus, da hat sich der Aufwand gelohnt.


----------



## świetlik (8. Januar 2021)

Mein Fleisch nach 6 Mal kalt räuchern.
Ich habe erst diese Winter angefangen.
Ich merke je länger das Fleisch reift desto besser schmeckt.
Morgen will ich Rippchen  so bei 100grad grillen mit Holzkohle mit räucherchips.


----------



## Aalzheimer (9. Januar 2021)

świetlik schrieb:


> Mein Fleisch nach 6 Mal kalt räuchern.
> Ich habe erst diese Winter angefangen.
> Ich merke je länger das Fleisch reift desto besser schmeckt.
> Morgen will ich Rippchen  so bei 100grad grillen mit Holzkohle mit räucherchips.
> Anhang anzeigen 363929


Das sieht auch Klasse aus.

Mmmhh. Rippchen.
Ein Klassiker. Ist einfach was Geiles. Was haste vor 3-2-1?


----------



## świetlik (9. Januar 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Was haste vor 3-2-1?


Ja, gestern in rub gelegt.
Wieder was anderes machen.
Das ganze geräuchete was ich gemacht habe muss ich erstmal probieren und im Februar starte ich nochmal durch.
Für dieses Jahr habe ich mir vorgenommen Zeit zu haben um einen schönen Aal zufangen und zu räuchern.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (9. Januar 2021)

Jungs mir läuft echt der Sabber, lasst die Bilder weg...
Nein, nein weiter so, ihr weckt gerade ein neues Hobby in mir, grins...
Ich werfe mal ne Frage rein, kann man Fleisch oder auch Bauch bei anderen Temperaturen ähnlich wie den Aal oder auch anders vorgehen als das kalträuchern??? 
Bin da noch nicht drin, nicht belesen aber demnächst bestimmt...
Ich mag einfach Fleisch oder auch Würstchen min einer deftigen Rauchnote...
Habt ihr da in die Richtung schon experimentiert ...
Desweiterem wäre ich euch für Tipps, Bücher oder noch besser gute Seiten im Netz über das räuchern von der Vorbereitung bis zum letzten Akt dankbar...

Eure aufwendigen Zaubereien sind einfach Super...

@Aalzheimer  :
Ich denke, wir müssen uns mal zum Nachtangeln verabreden wenn ich richtig mit dem räuchern anfange und hoffe, dass uns die Fische im Gespräch dann nicht stören ....


----------



## sprogoe (9. Januar 2021)

Wenn Du einen TRO besitzt, kannst Du mal frische grobe Bratwurst reinlegen. Ev. 2x die Brenner befüllen und ein zweites Mal R-Mehl einfüllen, so daß Du eine Gesammtgar- und Räucherzeit von ca. 40 min hast, ist auch sehr lecker.
Oder schau mal hier:




__





						Heißräuchern nur mit Räuchermehl ?
					

AW: Heißräuchern nur mit Räuchermehl ?  Sehr interessantes Thema. Mich interessiert ob das mit jeden Ofen klappt (außer Tischräucherofen) oder ob der Ofen doch bestimmte Voraussetzungen erfüllen muss??? #c Ich kann mir halt nicht vorstellen das soviel Hitze nur von der Glut durch das Mehl...




					www.anglerboard.de


----------



## JottU (9. Januar 2021)

Meine Saison 20/21 ist wohl gelaufen. 
Komme Dank der neuen Bestimmungen nicht mehr bis zu meinem Räucherofen. 

Aber dafür darf ich wieder Nachtangeln.


----------



## Skott (9. Januar 2021)

JottU schrieb:


> Meine Saison 20/21 ist wohl gelaufen.
> Komme Dank der neuen Bestimmungen nicht mehr bis zu meinem Räucherofen.
> 
> Aber dafür darf ich wieder Nachtangeln.


Welche Bestimmung bremst dich denn, ich kenne eure nicht?
Fällt das Räuchern nicht wie das Einkaufen unter Lebensmittelherstellung und -beschaffung?


----------



## JottU (9. Januar 2021)

@Skott  15 km Radius ab Stadtgrenze. Bis zum Garten meiner Mutter sinds 30.
Glaub nicht das ich da mit Nahrungsbeschaffung durch komme.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (9. Januar 2021)

sprogoe schrieb:


> Wenn Du einen TRO besitzt, kannst Du mal frische grobe Bratwurst reinlegen. Ev. 2x die Brenner befüllen und ein zweites Mal R-Mehl einfüllen, so daß Du eine Gesammtgar- und Räucherzeit von ca. 40 min hast, ist auch sehr lecker.
> Oder schau mal hier:
> 
> 
> ...


Danke ....
Das mit der frischen Bratwurst werde ich mal bei Gelegenheit im TRO probieren, einfach mal aus Neugier bei meinen ersten Gehversuchen was das Fleisch anbetrifft...Werde auch ein Stück schon fertigen Bauchfleisch und anderes auch mal reinhängen um nur das Rauchgeschmackaroma zu intensivieren... Einfach paar Experimente aus Neugier mal versuchen, das letztere mach ich aber in den normalen Räucherofen nur mit Räuchermehl ohne große Hitze...

I love it „Raucharoma“ I love it


Wo besorgt ihr euch aus Erfahrung gutes Räuchermehl oder Späne zu guten Konditionen in größeren Mengen, habt ihr ne Empfehlung???


----------



## Skott (9. Januar 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Wo besorgt ihr euch aus Erfahrung gutes Räuchermehl oder Späne zu guten Konditionen in größeren Mengen, habt ihr ne Empfehlung???


Im Metzgereibedarfshandel, gibt es eigentlich in jeder etwas größeren Stadt, häufig in der Nähe de Schlachthofes angesiedelt...
Ich hole mein Räuchermehl nur dort, kostet als Sackware max. 1/10 von dem was du im Angelbedarf bezahlst, wenn überhaupt soviel!


----------



## sprogoe (9. Januar 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Wo besorgt ihr euch aus Erfahrung gutes Räuchermehl oder Späne zu guten Konditionen in größeren Mengen, habt ihr ne Empfehlung???


Ich kann Dir nur "Grillfürst" empfehlen, kann man auch über Amazon bestellen und aus rund 40 Jahren Erfahrung empfehle ich "Räuchergold" von Rettenmeier, für mich das Beste und auch sauberste Räuchermehl. 15 kg kosten ca. 13,00 € + ca. 6,00 € Versand.


----------



## JottU (9. Januar 2021)

"Räuchergold" kann ich auch nur empfehlen.


----------



## świetlik (9. Januar 2021)

@sprogoe  grillfürst  ist mein Laden was grill Sachen angeht. 
Du meinst räuchernmehl 500/1000? Körnung? 
Ich hatte bis jetzt 03 von räuchespan.
Meinst du würde das feine auch bei mir funktionieren?
Welche mehle oder Späne benutzt ihr?
Ich bin tischler und habe gedacht säge Späne von säge zunehmen.


----------



## JottU (9. Januar 2021)

@świetlik 
Da kommst du ja günstiger gar nicht an Späne ran. Solange du nur unbehandeltes Holz hast.


----------



## sprogoe (9. Januar 2021)

Also,
bei dem von mir beschriebenen Heißräucherofen von Feldmann wird unbedingt feines Mehl in der Körnung 500/1000 eingesetzt,
ebenso in einem TRO, wie auch in Öfen mit E-Heizung, ev. auch in Gas beheizten. Bei Holzfeuer, wo nach der Garfase das R-Mehl auf die Restglut gestreut wird, ist es eigentlich egal, da die Glut sich hier durch das Räuchermehl, oder auch Räucherspäne wie auch Räucherholz frißt.
Sägespäne müßten eigentlich auch funktionieren, sind ja auch ziemlich fein. Am besten aber rindenfreies Holz nehmen.


----------



## Snapper99 (9. Januar 2021)

Moin, 
erster Post. Wollte einfach mal meine Erfahrungen teilen  
Erstmal der im ersten lockdown provisorisch gebastelte Ofen. Verbesserungswürdig aber klappt erstaunlich gut und war Kostenlos(Reste). 

Und dazu dann die Ladung von heute. Lag alles zusammen 10h in salzg-/gwürzmischung. Habe es diesmal einmal aufgekocht. Man schmeckt die Kräuter deutlich intensiver als ohne aufkochen. (wocholder Nelke loorber Pfeffer Dill Senf Piment) 
Scholle und Horni erster Versuch. Die Scholle wartet noch auf eine Verkostung.(ich bin gespannt). Horni schmeckt erstaunlich gut! Makrele schön öfter probiert aber mein bewährtes Rezept verloren  und nicht im Kopf... Hat trotzdem geschmeckt. 
Raucherzeit 50min bei 110 bis 90 Grad die Scholle ca. 10min weniger den horni 20min weniger. Dann auf 60grad reduziert und buchenspäne auf die Glut. (geheizt wurde auch mit Buche). 
Alles erste Schritte und auf einem sehr geringen Budget. Schmeckt aber fabelhaft.


----------



## Snapper99 (9. Januar 2021)

Hier die passenden Bilder.


----------



## JottU (9. Januar 2021)

Schaut echt gut aus.
Heißräuchern, wenn ich das richtig mitbekommen habe, mit Holzfeuer im Holzschrank.   Mutig, mutig.


----------



## Snapper99 (9. Januar 2021)

JottU schrieb:


> Schaut echt gut aus.
> Heißräuchern, wenn ich das richtig mitbekommen habe, mit Holzfeuer im Holzschrank.   Mutig, mutig.


Meistens ist das Feuer so klein, dass es nur unten beim Backstein ist aber Wasserschlauch liegt immer parat (hab dann Doch manchmal ein bisschen Sorge)


----------



## Aalzheimer (9. Januar 2021)

Optisch sieht das schon Mal gelungen aus Aber mit Heißräuchern wäre ich bei deinem Eigenbau auch vorsichtig. Kaltrauch wäre der bestimmt super. Wieso Rezept verloren? Fisch verlangt nach einer Sache, Tafelsalz. So wie man es schon immer getan hat, ist es einfach am Geilsten. Und ich habe viele, viele Sachen ausprobiert

@Drillsucht69 
Klaro Thomas. Gerne Angeln. Wegen Räucherei haste ne WhatsApp


----------



## Snapper99 (9. Januar 2021)

Das schlimmste was passieren kann ist dass mir das Ding abfackelt 
Kaltrauch habe ich mich noch garnicht rangetraut... Steht aber schon länger auf der Liste.
Und mit Rezept meinte ich ne gewürzmische Temperatur und Garzeiten, die ich mir aufgeschrieben hatte... Habs aber vertüddelt. Schmekt trotzdem.


----------



## świetlik (9. Januar 2021)

Also ich bin soweit.
Ich probiere für euch .


----------



## Snapper99 (9. Januar 2021)

Die sehen ja super aus!! 

Nachtrag zu meinem post:
Die Scholle hat mich vom hocker gehauen! Ich habe noch nie so saftigen würzigen... Einfach leckeren Räucherfisch gegessen


----------



## vonda1909 (9. Januar 2021)

Skott schrieb:


> Im Metzgereibedarfshandel, gibt es eigentlich in jeder etwas größeren Stadt, häufig in der Nähe de Schlachthofes angesiedelt...
> Ich hole mein Räuchermehl nur dort, kostet als Sackware max. 1/10 von dem was du im Angelbedarf bezahlst, wenn überhaupt soviel!


Ist doch nur wenn es bei euch über 200 der  Fall  ist sonst kannst du fahren


----------



## sprogoe (9. Januar 2021)

Skott schrieb:


> Im Metzgereibedarfshandel, gibt es eigentlich in jeder etwas größeren Stadt, häufig in der Nähe de Schlachthofes angesiedelt...
> Ich hole mein Räuchermehl nur dort, kostet als Sackware max. 1/10 von dem was du im Angelbedarf bezahlst, wenn überhaupt soviel!


Und das sind in EUR wieviel?


----------



## Gerd II (9. Januar 2021)

Goldspan über ebay 15 kg  13.90€ in jeder Körnung 
incl. Versand.
Wenn ich dann lese, das manche Gewürzmischungen 500g für fünf bis zehn Euro kaufen, muß ich schmunzeln. 
Ein paar Wacholderbeeren und gutes Tafelsalz, Herz was willst du mehr. 
Aufpassen muss man nur, manche Hersteller geben das Räuchermehl in Liter an, der Preis ist oft gleich aber man hat weniger Gewicht.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (9. Januar 2021)

Danke für die fleißigen Infos Jungs... Ihr seid klasse...


----------



## Aalzheimer (10. Januar 2021)

Hey @Gerd II 
Das ist auch meine Marke und Bezugsquelle. 
Einfacher geht nicht   
Nehme immer gleich unterschiedliche Körnungen. Dann bin ich auch gleich fürs Grillen und smoken mit versorgt


----------



## Gerd II (10. Januar 2021)

Ich habe luftdicht verschließbare Plastetonnen(50l), darin bleiben die Späne auch über Jahre trocken.


----------



## sprogoe (10. Januar 2021)

Wenn schon Goldspan, dann bitte hier bestellen:  

Auch als Joke keine Weiterleitung zu Ebay-Auktionen. Geändert Mod.


----------



## Aalzheimer (14. Januar 2021)

So, heute war es soweit. Tag des Anschnitts. Nehme euch Mal mit.


----------



## Aalzheimer (14. Januar 2021)

Nacken:


----------



## Aalzheimer (14. Januar 2021)

Krusten:


----------



## Aalzheimer (14. Januar 2021)

Pastrami:


----------



## Aalzheimer (14. Januar 2021)

Filet:


----------



## Aalzheimer (14. Januar 2021)

Last but Not least, Speck:


----------



## Aalzheimer (14. Januar 2021)

Geschmacklich mehr als Zufrieden. Es bedarf für uns keinerlei Änderung. Einfach Hammer was man in so einer kleinen Blechbüchse machen kann.


----------



## świetlik (14. Januar 2021)

@Aalzheimer sieht sehr gelungen aus. 
Machst du für alle fleisch Stücke die gleiche pökeln rezept? 
Meine Stücke reifen noch.
Wie machst du das jetzt,  wenn du nicht gleich alles aufisst?
Vakuum und ins Gefrierschrank?


----------



## Aalzheimer (15. Januar 2021)

świetlik schrieb:


> @Aalzheimer sieht sehr gelungen aus.
> Machst du für alle fleisch Stücke die gleiche pökeln rezept?
> Meine Stücke reifen noch.
> Wie machst du das jetzt,  wenn du nicht gleich alles aufisst?
> Vakuum und ins Gefrierschrank?



Vom Prinzip habe ich alle gleich behandelt. Nur minimale Unterschiede. Testphasen werden bestimmt noch kommen.
Den Krustenbraten habe ich mit PKS und Magic-Dust eingelegt. Auch das ist sehr gelungen.

Erstmal Vakuum und wieder Kühlschrank. Da passiert so schnell nichts dran.
Ein Stück Bacon habe ich komplett längs aufgeschnitten und die dünnen Scheiben
vakuumiert und eingefroren. Hat man mal was eigenes für eine Bacon Bomb oder
Schichtfleisch usw.


----------



## JottU (15. Januar 2021)

Das sieht alles sehr gelungen und lecker aus @Aalzheimer .
@świetlik , mein fertiger Schinken kommt ins Vakuum und wird so im Keller gelagert. Hält auf alle Fälle bis er alle ist, bei mir letztes Jahr 9 Monate.


----------



## JottU (15. Januar 2021)

Nachdem ich jetzt ne Montagebescheinigung vom Chef habe, habe ich noch was vorbereitet. 
Rückenspeck und Entenbrust.


----------



## Slick (16. Januar 2021)

Mach grad 11 kg Spareribs.
Letztens Hähnchenschenkel geräuchert,waren echt lecker.


----------



## yukonjack (16. Januar 2021)

Slick schrieb:


> Mach grad 11 kg Spareribs.
> Letztens Hähnchenschenkel geräuchert,waren echt lecker.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 364405
> ...


Wie lange brennt der Rauchgenerator und entsteht bei dem Teil auch ein Kondensat ?  Habe so eine ähnliche Konstruktion, brennt ungefähr 6-8 St. Dabei entsteht ca. 1/2 Eierbecher voll Kondensat.


----------



## Slick (16. Januar 2021)

Hi Yukonjack

Der Rauchgenerator hat eine Volumen von 4l(Eigenbau)
Bei 300l/h circa 1,5h Rauchdauer

Hatte einen Kondensatabscheider,aber ohne läuft besser.Das Kondensat läuft direkt auf das Auffangblech und verdampft dann.
Daher habe ich mit Kondensat keine Probleme.


----------



## sprogoe (17. Januar 2021)

Da lobe ich mir doch meinen selbst gebauten "Sparbrand" aus Alu-Lochblech, eine Füllung feines Räuchermehl reicht locker für 12 Std. Rauch.
Die Temperatur im Innenraum erhöht sich lediglich um ca. 5 Grad zur Außentemperatur. Zudem preislich unschlagbar, Materialkosten ca. 6.- EUR.


----------



## Gerd II (17. Januar 2021)

Ja, man sollte nicht glauben wie sparsam die Dinger sind. Ich hab den kleinen von Jäger= 14- 16 Std.. 
Bei den Temperaturen jetzt, zünd ich den von zwei Seiten an= 7-8 Std.. 
Die Dinger stellste rein und gut ist und man hat kein zusätzliches Kondensat,
was die Luftfeuchtigkeit im Raum unnötig erhöht.


----------



## sprogoe (17. Januar 2021)

Boah Gerd,
wenn ich nur Jäger lese, wird mir schon schlecht, der Grund ist dieser:





						Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne
					

AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne  Ohne viel der Worte: http://www.kuprat-untermuenkheim.de/html/eigenbau%20smoker.html




					www.anglerboard.de


----------



## Gerd II (17. Januar 2021)

Siggi, sowas kenn ich auch aus der ehemaligen Firma.
Da muss aber nicht unbedingt die Firma 
dahinter stecken. 
Das sind Abmahnanwälte, die im Internet
und Zeitungen unterwegs sind  und sich eventuelle Markenverstöße bzw. Grauzonen heraus picken.


----------



## sprogoe (17. Januar 2021)

Okay Gerd,
habe das auch schon abgehakt und die Wortmarke Sparbrand ist nun auch nicht mehr geschützt.


----------



## Slick (18. Januar 2021)

Hi Siggi,

ich räuchere ja auch heiß bei 100 Grad für 5h.
Ist halt voll die Erleichterung.
Du stellst die Temperatur ein und alle 1,5 h legst du Holzspäne nach.


----------



## Aalzheimer (19. Januar 2021)

Slick schrieb:


> Hi Siggi,
> 
> ich räuchere ja auch heiß bei 100 Grad für 5h.
> Ist halt voll die Erleichterung.
> Du stellst die Temperatur ein und alle 1,5 h legst du Holzspäne nach.



Der Unterschied daran ist aber, dass man mit dem Sparbrand schon Kalträuchern möchte


----------



## sprogoe (19. Januar 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Der Unterschied daran ist aber, dass man mit dem Sparbrand schon Kalträuchern möchte


Ich denke mal, daß Slick seinen Rauchgenerator (der ja außerhalb des Ofens steht) beim Heißräuchern einsetzt, um während der Garfase den nötigen Rauch zuzuführen. Sparbrand (der innerhalb des Ofens steht) würde da nicht funktionieren, da das Räuchermehl sofort in Flammen aufgehen würde.


----------



## Aalzheimer (19. Januar 2021)

sprogoe schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, daß Slick seinen Rauchgenerator (der ja außerhalb des Ofens steht) beim Heißräuchern einsetzt, um während der Garfase den nötigen Rauch zuzuführen. Sparbrand (der innerhalb des Ofens steht) würde da nicht funktionieren, da das Räuchermehl sofort in Flammen aufgehen würde.


Ja Siggi, das ist mir schon klar. Deswegen habe ich es ja auch so geschrieben, dass man mit diesen Dingern eher das Ziel des Kalträucherns verfolgt. Ein Sparbrand beim Heißräuchern macht keinerlei Sinn.  Den Generator wirst Du für beide Methoden benutzen können. Ich nutze keinen, weder bei der Heiß- noch Kalträucherei.


----------



## Slick (19. Januar 2021)

Genau zum Heißräuchern.

Zum Kalträuchern nehme ich auch mein Sparbrand,gibt nichts besseres.


----------



## Aalzheimer (20. Januar 2021)

Slick schrieb:


> Genau zum Heißräuchern.
> 
> Zum Kalträuchern nehme ich auch mein Sparbrand,gibt nichts besseres.


Nur mal so aus reinem Interesse? Wo ist der Vorteil eines Erzeugers beim Heißräuchern?
Kenne die Dinger sonst nur cvon Kollegen die die als Alternative des Sparbrandes einsetzen.

Selbst wenn Du nicht mit Holz räucherst, wovon ich ja bei Deinen Fotos ausgehe, hast Du
doch genug Hitzequelle um das Mehl, Chunks und ähnliche zum Qualmen zu bringen?!


----------



## Gerd II (20. Januar 2021)

Ich sehe da beim Heizräuchern auch keinen Nutzen.
Es wird gedacht sein, um beim Garen schon Rauch zu erzeugen, wo sich das Mehl im Ofen entzünden würde. 
Aber wozu, die Glut vom garen, eignet sich doch bestens, um anschließend den Rauch zu erzeugen.


----------



## Aalzheimer (20. Januar 2021)

Das kommt ja darauf an, wie der Ofen / Grill / Smoker konzipiert ist. Also in allen meinen geschlossenen Smoke/Räuchergeräten, heize ich mit mit Gas oder Kohle.  Da entzündet sich beim Garen gar nichts. Im klassischen Räucherofen ist bei mir die Gasflamme durch eine entsprechende Edelstahlplatte zum Garraum getrennt, und zwar über die komplette Fläche.  Dieses Trennblech wird auch bei niedrig gewünschten Temperaturen durch den direkten Kontakt so erhitzt, dass das Mehl anfängt zu Glimmen, Ergo Rauchentwicklung. Beim klassischen Räuchern mit Holz ist das sicherlich anders, wenn die Flamme in den Garraum eindringen kann. Dann bringe ich die Temperatur über die Flamme, und nutze die Glut zum Räuchern bei geringerer Temperatur. 

Bei der Fleischveredlung im Heißbereich ist es allerdings anders als ich es bei Fischen tue. Dort soll direkt mit der Temperatur auch der Rauch kommen. Dann kommt das Mehl oder die Wood-Chunks direkt auf die Kohle oder die Kontaktplatte des Gasbrenners.

Bei den Fischen trockne / Gare ich immer komplett ohne Rauch um sicher zu stellen, dass die Flossenträger auch wirklich trocken sind, um für die Aufnahme der gewünschten goldenen Färbung bereit zu sein.


----------



## Slick (20. Januar 2021)

Ich gare und räuchere gleichzeitig außer bei Fisch.

z. B. Bei einer ganze Ente oder Hähnchen(Schenkel) brauche ich höhere Temperaturen(150 Grad) und da ist ein Räuchermehlkasten im Brennraum fatal.
Spareribs sind für 5h bei 100-120 Grad drin.

Wenn sich da was entzündet gibt es nur verkohltes.Das ist der Hauptgrund wieso ich sowas verwende.
So bin ich auf der sicheren Seite.


----------



## Aalzheimer (30. Januar 2021)

Vor 2 Wochen habe ich ca. 2,7 Kg Tafelspitz in den Pökelschlaf gelegt und heute daraus erweckt. Nach einem 2x halbstündigen Wasserbad


----------



## Aalzheimer (30. Januar 2021)

Wurde es nach dem trocken tupfen zärtlich mit einer Pfeffermischung,  Paprika, Zwiebel und Knoblauchpulver gerubbt und wandert heute Nacht in den Kühlschrank..


----------



## Aalzheimer (30. Januar 2021)

Morgen dann Heißräuchern bis zu einer KT von 70 Grad. Abkühlen lassen und wieder eine Woche ins Vakuum. Dann werden die passenden Brötchen dazu gemacht und passend zum Super Bowl wird das Original Amerikanische Pastrami Sandwich fertig.

Hoffe ich zumindest


----------



## JottU (30. Januar 2021)

Hast du es versalzen? @Aalzheimer


----------



## Aalzheimer (30. Januar 2021)

JottU schrieb:


> Hast du es versalzen? @Aalzheimer


Nein, meinst du wegen dem Wässern?
Da würden 2x30 Minuten auch nichts bringen. Das dient lediglich dazu die Pökelmischung schön runter zu bekommen. Sonst ist der Koriander zu penetrant


----------



## świetlik (30. Januar 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Morgen dann Heißräuchern


Hallo,  kannst du bitte fotos machen von deinem heiß räuchern? 
Ich würde auch probieren. 
Ich bin wieder dabei: heute ca 8kg schweinelachse gekauft , und diese Woche habe ich a15kg räuchernmehl 500-1000 und 0,5 -2 ,5 mm bekommen. Und gewürzt auch. 
Hab ihnr auch das Problem mit selbstgemachten schinken das die ........ so schnell alle sind?


----------



## Aalzheimer (31. Januar 2021)

@świetlik 
Ja, das ist eine allgemeine Schwäche dieser Schinken. Zack sind sie auch wieder weg. Ich praktiziere unterschiedliche Methoden zum Heißräuchern. Was willst du denn für ein Sportgerät benutzen?


----------



## Aalzheimer (31. Januar 2021)

Ich mache heute einen Test im kleinen Spielzeugschrank mit Steuerung und Elektroheizung.


----------



## świetlik (31. Januar 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Was willst du denn für ein Sportgerät benutzen?


Ich mache alles im einem Keramik Grill.
Der ist dicht und gut isoliert.
Setup muss ich immer für di die Methode anpassen.


----------



## Aalzheimer (1. Februar 2021)

So, am gestrigen Sonntag war es soweit. Ich hatte mir ja nun in den Kopf gesetzt, die beiden Pastramis unbedingt im kleinen Räucherschrank mit E-Heizung zu machen, da der Testlauf unter der Woche eigentlich ganz zufriedenstellend war. Nur hatten wir am gestrigen Sonntag mal eben 15 Grad weniger Außentemperatur. Im Nachhinein betrachtet, wäre die Weber Kugel oder der Gasgrill die wohl bessere Alternative gewesen. Da der neue isolierte Räucherschrank in erster Linie fürs Kalträuchern geplant ist, und auch noch nicht auf zusätzliches Fleisch-Heißräuchern umgerüstet ist, musste eben die kleine Blechbüchse ran. Bereits beim Durchheizen ohne Fleisch war mir relativ schnell klar, dass es ein Geduldsspiel werden kann. Die gewünschte Ausschalt Temperatur von 100 Grad wurde nur durch die Heizung gestern nie erreicht. Das klappte nur dann ganz knapp, wenn die Späne "mitgeglüht" haben! Aber egal. Ofen eingerichtet und die Steuerung Fachmännisch am Garagentor befestigt  . Da die Uhr tatsächlich 11:00 Uhr schlug, auch gleich ne Flasche Pils aufgemacht:


----------



## Aalzheimer (1. Februar 2021)

Nun wurde die Tropfschale des Ofens noch ein wenig mit "Jehova" (ich komm immer noch nicht über die frisch gelernte Bezeichnung hinweg) vergrößert und die beiden Stücke wanderten in den Ofen.


----------



## Aalzheimer (1. Februar 2021)

Für die Rauchentwicklung entschied ich mich gestern mal neben einigen Durchgängen mit Buchenmehl auch zu etwas anderen Spänen (Danke nochmal an meinen Wichtel @Snâsh):


----------



## Aalzheimer (1. Februar 2021)

Nach fast 5 1/2 Stunden war die Ziel Kerntemperatur von 70° nicht mehr weit weg:


----------



## Aalzheimer (1. Februar 2021)

Nach einer weiteren Stunde hatte ich es dann geschafft. So ungefähr 2 Stunden länger, als ich mir eigentlich vorgenommen hatte, aber das Ergebnis sah zumindest Optisch erstmal nicht ganz Scheiße aus:


----------



## Aalzheimer (1. Februar 2021)

Weil das Pastrami nach dem abkühlen im Haus erstmal wieder eine Woche ins Vakuum darf, und erst zum Super-Bowl nächsten Sonntag verzehrt wird, gab es für das Abendbrot nebenbei noch einen kleinen Kassler-Schmortopf aus dem Dutch Oven. Weil ich genug Qualm gesehen hatte, und für das Gericht keine bzw. nur wenig Oberhitze brauchte, wählte ich die faule Alternative des Gasgrills...





War ein einfaches, aber auch ein sehr leckeres Gericht, mit einer angenehmen Schmorzeit von 3 Stunden. Dabei schmeckten natürlich auch ein paar weitere Pilsetten.


----------



## świetlik (1. Februar 2021)

Sehr gut @Aalzheimer, ich bin jetzt gespannt auf Aufschnitt. 
Temperatur ca. 90-120 'C halten ist bei mir kein Problem. 
Sowas ungefähr mache ich aber mit frischem Nacken.  
Muss ich versuchen mit gepökeltem.


----------



## Aalzheimer (2. Februar 2021)

świetlik schrieb:


> Sehr gut @Aalzheimer, ich bin jetzt gespannt auf Aufschnitt.
> Temperatur ca. 90-120 'C halten ist bei mir kein Problem.
> Sowas ungefähr mache ich aber mit frischem Nacken.
> Muss ich versuchen mit gepökeltem.


Kommt am Sonntag  .
Mit den anderen Geräten ist es auch kein Problem die Temperatur zu halten.
Aber es musste ja unbedingt der kleine Kasten mit E-Heizung werden


----------



## Rheinspezie (3. Februar 2021)

Moin Aalzheimer ,

ich wollte mir ja auch einen E-Ofen zulegen.

Auf welche Temperatur bringst Du das Teil maximal - langt die dann auch für Forellen?

Grüße,
R.S.


----------



## JottU (3. Februar 2021)

Rheinspezie 
Für Fisch allemal. Auch im Winter kein Problem.

Wenn ichs richtig heiß brauch lass ich den Tropfschutz weg, dann komm ich auch auf  180 Grad mindestens .


----------



## Aalzheimer (4. Februar 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Moin Aalzheimer ,
> 
> ich wollte mir ja auch einen E-Ofen zulegen.
> 
> ...


Das ist ja immer eine Frage der Kombination Leistung Heizung / Größe und Beschaffenheit Ofen.

Ich hatte eine kleine, unisolierte Blechbüchse mit 80x40x30cm und ein 2kW E-Heizung. Gut es war kalt, die 90°
wurden aber mit etwas Geduld geknackt. Damit würdest Du also zu Recht kommen. Ich für meinen Teil empfand
das Räuchern so aber nicht als "Vertrauenswürdig", weil ständig Überwachungspflichtig. 
Da lobe ich mir die größeren Öfen mit Gasbetrieb, weil einfacher in der Temperatur zu kontrollieren. 
Ist vielleicht aber auch ein Erfahrungssache. Beim Fleisch nehme ich aber beim nächsten mal doch lieber wieder 
andere Sportgeräte beim Heißräuchern.


----------



## Rheinspezie (4. Februar 2021)

Wie schaut´s denn mit der Rauchentwicklung aus...bei geschlossenem E - Schrank.

Tritt da seitlich oder oben während des Räucherns ( deutlich ) Rauch aus?

Ich frage, weil ich mir das Teil auf den obersten Balkon stellen würde , kurz unter dem Hausdach.

Meine größte Sorge ist nämlich, dass der Rauch in den Hinterhof zieht und die Nachbarn "ärgert" .

Das es kurz raucht, wenn man den Schrank öffnet, ist klar - was meint Ihr , ist die "Belästigung" durch den e-Ofen gravierend?

Grüße und Danke,

R.S.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (4. Februar 2021)

Kommt auf die Nachbarn an...
...
Wetterlage ist auch entscheidend ob der Rauch hoch abzieht oder runter gedrückt wird...
Nachbarn die eventuell was abbekommen könnten vorher informieren und ne Forelle mehr mit reinlegen...


----------



## Aalzheimer (4. Februar 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Wie schaut´s denn mit der Rauchentwicklung aus...bei geschlossenem E - Schrank.


Ich denke auch das hängt vom jeweiligen Ofen und seines Zustandes / verarbeiteter Qualität ab.
Die Heizquelle, sprich, Holz, Kohle, Elektro oder Gas spielt dabei eine untergeordnete Rolle.

Ich beitreibe meine Öfen "geschlossen", das heißt die Schale mit Mehl liegt im Ofen über der zumeist externen
Heizquelle. Wenn sich dann das Blech / Schale genug erhitzt hat, fängt das Mehl an zu glimmen und damit
entsteht Rauch. Ich habe schon viele Öfen gesehen, aber noch keinen, der so hermetisch abgeriegelt war, dass 
alles an Rauch nur an dem vorgegebenen "Schornstein" austritt. Es wird ziemlich eng im Ofen wenn der voll 
unter "Dampf" steht. Und der Qualm sucht sich jede noch so kleine Ritze. Da kann man(n) auch noch so gut mit
"Kamin-Abdichtungsband" nachhelfen. Ob die Menge ausreicht, Deine Nachbarn zu nerven, fällt mir natürlich 
schwer zu beurteilen.


----------



## steffen78 (4. Februar 2021)

Ich unternehme demnächst ein Versuch den ofen mit einer (alten) Glühbirne zu beheizen... habe mir dazu hitzebeständiges Kabel und birnen in unterschiedlicher watt-stärke besorgt... mal sehen ob es klappt


----------



## ralle (4. Februar 2021)

steffen78 schrieb:


> Ich unternehme demnächst ein Versuch den ofen mit einer (alten) Glühbirne zu beheizen... habe mir dazu hitzebeständiges Kabel und birnen in unterschiedlicher watt-stärke besorgt... mal sehen ob es klappt


2 Fliegen mit einer Idee    Wärme und gleichzeitig einen beleuchteten Räucherofen !!


----------



## Aalzheimer (5. Februar 2021)

Das habe ich beim Kalträuchern auch schon gemacht. Da funktioniert das. Ich denke das ist auch dein Einsatzziel?


----------



## steffen78 (5. Februar 2021)

Ja, fürs kalträuchern. Das ich auch bei Minusgraden räuchern kann. Aber schön zu lesen das es funktioniert


----------



## Effes (6. Februar 2021)

Ein BigGreenEgg habe ich schon länger, vor kurzem gabs noch nen kleinen Räucherofen dazu und gestern wurde er das erste Mal angeworfen, die heiß geräucherte Entenbrust war ein Traum und motiviert definitiv, weiterhin selbst zu räuchern!


----------



## świetlik (6. Februar 2021)

@Aalheimer heute ist Wochenende. 
Wolltest du nicht wss aufschneiden?


----------



## Drillsucht69 (6. Februar 2021)

Er macht’s morgen wie die verrückten Amis auch !!!
Futter auf dem Tisch und Super Bowl glotzen...

Er ist doch heute wieder im Wald Bier trinken und zwischendurch vielleicht auch Holz sammeln ...
...


----------



## Rapfologe (6. Februar 2021)

Ich werde dieses Jahr auch mit dem Räuchern anfangen.
Da ich eher selten am Wasser bin und demzufolge noch weniger Räuchern werde, möchte ich erst einmal mit vorhandenen Bordmitteln und klassischen Teichforellen starten.
Ich habe bereits eine fertige Räucherlake für Forellen und entsprechendes Räuchermehl erworben.
Als Räucherbehältnis soll ein ausrangierter Bräter dienen, der auf einer Kochplatte im Garten steht. Als Rost habe ich einen Barbecue Rippchenhalter modifiziert, auf dem dann zwei Forellen Platz finden.
Meine Frage ist, ob es empfehlenswert wäre, das Räuchermehl auf dem Topfboden irgendwie abzudecken, damit das Fett von den Forellen dort nicht hineintropft? Funktioniert hier einfache Alufolie, aus der man eine Art Fettwanne formen könnte und die man einfach auf das Räuchermehl legt oder macht die Bodenhitze hier Probleme?
Vielen Dank für eure Erfahrungen.


----------



## Aalzheimer (6. Februar 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Er macht’s morgen wie die verrückten Amis auch !!!
> Futter auf dem Tisch und Super Bowl glotzen...
> 
> Er ist doch heute wieder im Wald Bier trinken und zwischendurch vielleicht auch Holz sammeln ...
> ...


Woher wusstest du das   

Musste aber heute erstmal testen ob man das Pastrami von der letzten Woche auch essen kann. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Optisch auf jeden Fall. Probieren musste ich natürlich auch. Und, auf jeden Fall. Schnell zweimal vorher gebissen


----------



## świetlik (6. Februar 2021)

Das sieth sehr gut aus. Super. 
Werde ich auch probieren.


----------



## tomxxxtom (6. Februar 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Optisch auf jeden Fall. Probieren musste ich natürlich auch. Und, auf jeden Fall. Schnell zweimal vorher gebissen
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*zweimal ? *

Lügner


----------



## Jan_Cux (6. Februar 2021)

Wenn ich zufällig der Wichtel von Aalzheimer werden sollte im Dezember... freue ich mich schon auf´s Pastramie


----------



## Aalzheimer (7. Februar 2021)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Wenn ich zufällig der Wichtel von Aalzheimer werden sollte im Dezember... freue ich mich schon auf´s Pastramie


Dann drücke ich dir die Daumen. Hatte dieses Jahr auch was ins Wichtelpaket gepackt. Aber da gab es Bacon


----------



## świetlik (7. Februar 2021)

Heute habe ich 6 Stücke a Ca 1 kg gepökelt. Jetzt ist warten angesagt.


----------



## Aalzheimer (10. Februar 2021)

Ich habe auch Mal wieder Gas gegeben. Insgesamt sind knapp 30 Kg in den Pökelschlaf gegangen. Alles für den Kaltrauch gedacht. Habe mich für folgendes Produktportfolio entschieden:

Schweinebauch vom Duroc Schwein.                    Nacken vom Duroc Schwein.                                      Normaler Nacken, Schweinelachs, Schweinefilet und Tafelspitz fürs Pastrami


----------



## świetlik (18. Februar 2021)

Hallo rauchprofis, 
Ich habe eine (paar) Frage:
Hab heute Stück Kassler schweine Bauch gekauft,  und meine idee ist am WE den heisräuchern.  So dass der gar wird.  Kalt stellen und auf Brötchen als Aufschnitt aufessen. 
Was meint ihr? 

Ich habe da nicht im Schlaf liegen ca.7kg.wie @Aalzheimer 
Schmeck man raus  diese duroc usw. raus? Wenn das ganze ne Weile im gewürzt sud liegt.


----------



## Aalzheimer (19. Februar 2021)

Hi @świetlik ,

ich hoffe ich habe Deine Fragen richtig verstanden.

Also grundsätzlich kannst Du Kassler natürlich heiß räuchern. Wenn Du den fertig gekauft hast, sollte der ja sogar schon vorgeräuchert und gewürzt sein, und muss eigentlich nur noch erwärmt werden. Sollte der noch Roh bzw. unbehandelt sein, kannst Du den natürlich auch Rubben oder Spritzen und direkt heiß räuchern. Durch die fehlende Pökelung wird das Fleisch aber wahrscheinlich eher gräulich werden. Das heißt natürlich nicht, dass es nicht schmecken kann. Es ist ja vom Prinzip eine ähnliche Vorgehensweise wie bei Rippchen, PP oder Brisket. Da wird das Fleisch meistens auch nur über Nacht mit dem Rub in den Kühlschrank gestellt. Und einige sagen sogar, das selbst dies nicht notwendig ist und man direkt vorm grillen/räuchern starten kann. Das ist letztlich eine Glaubensfrage.

Ich mache den Kassler sonst selber. Dafür nehme ich normalen Nacken, Pökel den genauso wie beim Kalträuchern für ca. 2-3 Wochen (je nach Größe) und Räucher den dann heiß bis zu einer Kerntemperatur von ca. 68 Grad. Der kann dann so verzehrt werden oder geht als Zugabe, z.B. beim Grünkohl, erstmal ins Vakuum und falls nötig in die Truhe.

Meine Duroc Teile liegen immer noch in der Pökelung. Das sind auch meine ersten Stücke vom Duroc. Habe also keinerlei eigene Erfahrung damit. Ich erwarte aber einen noch feineren, leicht nussigen Geschmack und hoffe, dass die Stücke auf "der Zunge schmelzen"

Ich werde dem Ganzen auch noch bis Ende Februar zeit geben, da ich ja wie beschrieben zu den 7 Kg vom Duroc nochmal gut 20 Kg verschieden Sachen vom Hausschwein dazu gepökelt habe. Habe gelernt, Geduld zahlt sich aus.

Zudem wird es wohl der letzte Kalträuchergang in diesem Winter werden. Und es ist sicherlich schön, wenn man im Sommer einfach mal vom Vorrat noch eine Scheibe abschneiden kann.


----------



## świetlik (22. Februar 2021)

Zur Zeit wenig Zeit.
Aber Erste Versuch heißräuchern läuft.
Zwei Schweinelachse.


----------



## świetlik (23. Februar 2021)

So, erste zwei Teile fertig.
Bis KT 70 Grad waren die im Rauch bei ca. 100-120 Grad.
Jetzt habe ich sie vakumiert und warte paar Tage ab bis Aufschnitt.
Das Fleisch ist ziemlich Fest geworden.
Ich hoffe das das Gut ist.


----------



## Aalzheimer (24. Februar 2021)

Die sehen recht Dunkel aus, kann aber auch an der Bildqualität liegen. Oder hattest du Zucker im Rubb / Glasur?
Räuchertemperatur passt ja eigentlich.


----------



## JottU (24. Februar 2021)

RT ist ja okay, aber KT? 
Bei 65" ist der normalerweise schon durch, hoffentlich ist jetzt nich zu trocken.


----------



## świetlik (24. Februar 2021)

Ich habe gepökelte fleisch genommen. Nach meine rezept für kalt räuchern plus Vakuum. 
Ja Zucker war drin.  Braun. 
Hab gelesen das mindestens  68grad KT sein muss. 
Erste mal ist nicht der letzte. 
Am Wochenende probiere ich und werde dann berichten. 
Vielleicht ist heiß räuchern für fetiges fleisch oder pökeln im lake?


----------



## Aalzheimer (28. Februar 2021)

So, nach 3 1/2 Wochen Pökelung erfolgt nun die Trockenphase. Mal schauen wann es das erste mal qualmen wird.


----------



## tomxxxtom (28. Februar 2021)

Alte Keller Fenster... hmmm , brauche deine Adresse und eee wann gehst du angeln?


----------



## świetlik (28. Februar 2021)

Habe meine Proben aufgeschnitten.
Schmeckt gut. Fleisch trocken aber ich glaube dass das am mageren Fleisch liegt.
Wenn das Fleisch gepökelt ist muß ich bis KT 70 Grad warten?


----------



## Aalzheimer (28. Februar 2021)

Beim Schweinelachs hatte ich es eher so bei 53-58 Grad raus genommen denke ich.


----------



## świetlik (28. Februar 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Beim Schweinelachs hatte ich es eher so bei 53-58 Grad raus genommen denke ich.


Dankeschön für deine Meinung. 
Hab noch vier Stücke zum probieren. 
Was meinst du wegen Haltbarkeit?


----------



## Drillsucht69 (1. März 2021)

Super Jungs, echte Leckereien !!!
Ich habe mich doch entschieden ein Ofen zu kaufen und nicht selber zu bauen... Ich glaube es wird ein Smoki 1,5m hoch mit 4,2KW Gasbefeuerung... Gibt es was besonderes zu beachten, belese mich noch momentan und wäre für Tipps, Erfahrungen oder Empfehlungen sehr dankbar... Ich hoffe, dass ich demnächst auch mit guten Ergebnissen sowie Themen und Bildern mitmischen kann...
Sind eure Öfen einwandig oder doppelt und isoliert ???
Kann ich mit der Größe auch kalträuchern und eure Spezialitäten auch nachmachen ???


----------



## Aalzheimer (1. März 2021)

świetlik schrieb:


> Dankeschön für deine Meinung.
> Hab noch vier Stücke zum probieren.
> Was meinst du wegen Haltbarkeit?


Heißgeräuchertes vakuumiert wird sich auch schon noch ein paar Wochen halten.
Eine Garantie möchte ich für nichts abgeben. Im Zweifel, portionieren, vakuumieren und ab in die Truhe.

@Drillsucht69
Dazu schreibe ich nochmal was.


----------



## Aalzheimer (1. März 2021)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Alte Keller Fenster... hmmm , brauche deine Adresse und eee wann gehst du angeln?


Noch schmecken die aber nicht, empfehle den Bruch in ca. 2 Wochen


----------



## Gerd II (1. März 2021)

Hallo Drillsucht,
das ist mein Ofen.  Leider sieht der nicht mehr so neu aus, aber top und z. Zt. gerade befüllt. Edelstahl und isoliert.
Isoliert hat den Vorteil, daß sich kein Kondenswasser bildet. 
Ansonsten triffst Du mit 1,50m eine gute Wahl. Da kannst Du dann auch mal einen Aal reinhängen.
Gruß Gerd


----------



## Drillsucht69 (1. März 2021)

Gerd II schrieb:


> Hallo Drillsucht,
> das ist mein Ofen.  Leider sieht der nicht mehr so neu aus, aber top und z. Zt. gerade befüllt. Edelstahl und isoliert.
> Isoliert hat den Vorteil, daß sich kein Kondenswasser bildet.
> Ansonsten triffst Du mit 1,50m eine gute Wahl. Da kannst Du dann auch mal einen Aal reinhängen.
> Gruß Gerd


Ohh danke, sieht gut aus !!!
Was ist das für einer und welche Maße hat der...
Habe 1,5m bewusst und hauptsächlich wegen den Aalen gewählt... Und wenn schon einer her soll, dann sollte der auch für andere Zwecke dienen... Nur die Erfahrung fehlt mir, was genau wichtig ist vorher zu beachten... 
Will dann auch meine ersten Gehversuche mit Fleisch und kalträuchern probieren... Fische kriege ich schon hin, nur das kalträuchern ist ein ganz neues Gebiet für mich... Bin bereit bis 1000er zu investieren aber es soll schon der richtige und einzige für alles sein... Oder muss ich mich wegen kalträuchern auf spezielle Öfen, bzw. zwei verschiedene umsehen???


----------



## Aalzheimer (2. März 2021)

Hi Thomas,

wie versprochen gebe ich auch nochmal meinen Senf dazu, um ein bisschen auf die Sprünge zu helfen.
Das wichtigste vorab, wenn Du Platz hast, wähle den Ofen in einer vernünftigen Größe aus. Holst Du Dir so einen kleinen Kasten,
dann ärgerst Du Dich hinterher. Grundsätzlich als Minimum Rohmaße würde ich Dir 1,50x80x60 empfehlen. Die Höhe richtet sich eben auch danach was Du tun willst. Da Du wie ich auch zu den Schlangenvergoldern gehörst, ist 1,50m schon gut. Hängt aber auch davon ab, ob diese Angabe die Feuerkammer mit einschließt oder
ob wir da über den reinen Garraum sprechen. Denk immer an das Motto eines jeden Grill- und Räuchermeisters.

*GRÖßE IST NUR DURCH EINS ZU ERSETZTEN, NOCH MEHR GRÖßE*

Bei mir werden Fisch und Fleisch in den Öfen getrennt behandelt. Das heißt meine Fischöfen sehen kein Fleisch, und ebenso umgekehrt. Die Öfen werden beim Kalträuchern von Fleisch eh nicht so viel an Patina aufnehmen, wie es ein Heißräucherprozess ergeben wird. Fischöfen müssen aus meiner Sicht von innen Schwarz sein. Das sorgt für zusätzlichen Geschmack und vor allen Dingen auch die gewünschte Färbung. Wenn ich neue Öfen für Fisch bekommen habe, dann sind die ersten 20 Stunden Heißrauch grundsätzlich ohne Fisch durch den Ofen gegangen. Nur alleine deswegen, um dem Ofen eine Patina zu geben. Da wird dann auch nichts mit Wasser gesäubert, auch Jahre später nicht.

Beim Fleisch sehe ich das anders. Durch Kaltrauch setzt der Ofen nicht viel an. Der Schrank von  @Gerd II  ist ein feines Dingen, und obwohl dieser wie er selber nicht mehr ganz neu ist, glänzt er trotzdem quasi noch, da wahrscheinlich überwiegend für Kalltrauchzwecke eingesetzt. Wenn Du dann darin aber auch Fleisch heiß räucherst, entsteht ebenfalls wieder eine Patina. Da beim Fleisch aber viel mehr und auch andere Gewürze als beim Fisch verwendet werden, trenne ich Fleisch und Fisch eben strikt. Das ist aber eine Glaubensfrage und sicherlich kein Muss.

Wenn Du Deinen Ofen also für beides verwenden möchtest, also Kalt- und Heißrauch gilt es nur darauf zu achten, das Du unten und oben eine Abzugsmöglichkeit hast, die sich nach Möglichkeit auch regulieren lässt. Beim Kaltrauch ist der Kamineffekt sehr wichtig.

Ich möchte Gerd II auch zustimmen, das für Kalträuchern ein isolierter Ofen von Vorteil ist um Kondenswasser zu vermeiden bzw. zu verringern. Denn immer lässt es sich nicht vermeiden. Zum erzeugen von Kaltrauch reicht ein einfacher Sparbrand, den Du überall im Netz kaufen kannst. Es gibt auch Leute die hier auf Kaltraucherzeuger setzen, aber auch da gilt es dann wieder einiges zu beachten. Ein Sparbrand reicht, das kannst Du mir glauben (Siehe Bild).

Abschließend ein paar Tipps:

1. Überlege Dir wie der Ofen beim Heißräuchern befeuert werden soll (Gas, Holz usw.), denn danach richtet sich der Aufbau und auch evtl. Ergänzungen.
Bei Holzöfen ist der Garraum zum Befeuerungsraum offen, da der Rauch über das Holz oder eben Mehl auf der Glut erzeugt wird.
Bei Gas ist der Garraum von der Befeuerung durch ein komplett geschlossenes Blech getrennt. Das Blech über dem Brenner erhitzt sich so stark, das darauf platziertes Mehl (oder in einer Schale) anfängt zu glimmen und so der gewünschte Raucheffekt eintritt.
Ich bin vor Jahren von den militanten Holzräucherern zu der Gasfraktion gewechselt, und bin seitdem wesentlich entspannter und glücklicher beim räuchern. Aber auch dies ist eine absolute Glaubensfrage. Vorteil des Aufbaus der Öfen für die Gasbefeuerung, ist, dass Du den Sparbrand direkt auf das Abschlussblech stellen kannst, und eigentlich nur noch schauen musst, dass von unten auch regelbare Luftzufuhr gegeben ist. Natürlich kann man so ein "Abschlussblech" auch in einem Holzofen einfach auflegen. Mache Dir evtl. selber mal eine einfach Skizze.

2. Lege dich auf eine für Dich entsprechende Größe fest (Denk an die Räuchermeister  )

3. Nehme das beste Material was Du bekommen kannst, idealerweise isoliert, gerade wenn Du in dem Ofen Kalt- und Heißräuchern willst.

4. Preis:
Ich würde an Deiner Stelle mal bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen die Augen offen halten. Wenn Du selber ein bisschen was machen kannst, oder jemanden hast, bekommst Du für viel weniger Geld, als das was die Hersteller so aufrufen, einen Ofen, der vielleicht sogar noch mehr Deinen Wünschen entspricht. Es gibt massig Angebote und ich musste nie lange warten, bis das passende Angebot dabei war. Nur mal als Beispiel mein neuer Schinkenschrank, komplett Edelstahl Isoliert, 1,60x75x53cm auf Rollen inkl. Schätzeisen Nagelneu für 320,00 Euro. Das einzige was ich noch machen muss, sind die Stangen zum aufhängen und den dann noch ein bisschen für das evtl. Heißräuchern (bei dem Ofen wird das elektrisch erfolgen) von Fleisch zu pimpen. Ich schätze inkl. aller noch anfallenden Kosten habe ich da ein absolutes Luxusgerät für unter 500,00 Euro stehen (Habe allerdings auch gute Beziehung zu edelstahlverarbeitenden Leuten  bzw. kann man solche Sachen wunderbar gegen geräucherte Ware, wie z,B. Aal tauschen)

5. Sonstiges Equipment ( z.B. fürs Kalträuchern Frostwächter, Heizkabel usw.) nicht drauf los kaufen. Erstmal rantasten und selber fesstellen, was der Ofen braucht, um die gewünschten Ziele zu erreichen. Hier gibt es wie das AB ebenfalls sehr gute Plattformen, wo wirklich alles zu erlesen ist. Natürlich auch Bücher.
Jeder muss den Umgang mit seinem neuen Ofen erlernen, denn jeder Ofen tickt anders und reagiert auch auf z.B. Temperaturunterschiede anders. (Ich nenne es immer, wir müssen uns noch anfreunden)

Nachfolgend nochmal ein paar Bilder dazu. Und wie schonmal gesagt, Du hast meine Nummer falls wir mal fachsimpeln wollen.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (2. März 2021)

Danke, danke Torsten für deine ausführliche und mühevolle Antwort sowie auch deine angebotene Hilfe per Telefon...
Habe sowieso ein Attentat auf dich geplant und würde gerne ein oder zwei Nächte dir über die Schulter beim Aalangeln zuschauen bzw. mitangeln...Da werden wir genügend Zeit fürs fachsimpeln haben und im Gegenzug als Dankeschön würde ich dich gerne mit zum Rhein nehmen und dich mit der Zandersucht infizieren   ...Ich hoffe wir kriegen es irgendwie hin...
Jetzt mal wieder zurück zum Ofen...
Es soll einer von smoki oder ähnlich (150 x 39 x33 )werden und wahrscheinlich isoliert und V2A sowieso... Werde aber dein Rat befolgen und mich noch bei EBay umsehen... Evtl. Guck ich noch wegen der Breite und Tiefe....
Danke nochmals, jetzt mach ich ne Stunde nickerchen und dann ab in die nacht zum Rhein die sucht befriedigen ...


----------



## Aalzheimer (2. März 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Danke, danke Torsten für deine ausführliche und mühevolle Antwort sowie auch deine angebotene Hilfe per Telefon...
> Habe sowieso ein Attentat auf dich geplant


Das kriegen wir hin  

Nur nochmal zur Erinnerung, was man aus einem kostenlos erhaltenen Edelstahlschrank so machen kann...…


----------



## Rheinspezie (2. März 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> So, nach 3 1/2 Wochen Pökelung erfolgt nun die Trockenphase. Mal schauen wann es das erste mal qualmen wird.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aalzheimer - Peter und Petra setzen gerade ein gewisses *Kopfgeld* aus 

R.S


----------



## Aalzheimer (2. März 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Aalzheimer - Peter und Petra setzen gerade ein gewisses *Kopfgeld* aus
> 
> R.S


Lass die mal kommen. Stopfe die Mäuler einfach mit Schinken zu


----------



## Rheinspezie (2. März 2021)

Nicht, dass es Ihnen dann plötzlich schmeckt .

R.S.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (3. März 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Das kriegen wir hin
> 
> Nur nochmal zur Erinnerung, was man aus einem kostenlos erhaltenen Edelstahlschrank so machen kann...…
> 
> ...


Richtig geiles Teil !!!
Da geht ne richtig gute Rutsche durch   ...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (4. März 2021)

Offen steht schon fast fest...
Jetzt noch ne Frage zum Sparbrand... Gibts da welche die nix taugen bzw. mehr oder weniger gut sind... Will dann alles komplett bestellen...


----------



## Aalzheimer (4. März 2021)

Ich mag die runden spiralen nicht so. Wenn die scheiße vearbeitet sind, kann es sein, dass sich die Glut der Spähne schon auf die nächste Bahn durchfrist.
Du siehst den Meinigen ja auf dem Foto. Es ist sehr hilfreich, wenn die etwas höher stehen und eine "Ausbuchtung" zum anzünden haben, so dass man ein Teelicht oder Kaminanzünder drunter legen kann. Nicht jeder besitzt so einen kleinen mobilen Gasflammbierer.

Ich habe ein No-Name Produkt, also kein Sparbrand von Jäger oder so. Kannst Du in der Bucht oder im Fluss reichlich Angebote finden. Kosten meistens so zwischen 15-20 Euro.

Dann hoffe ich doch mal auf bildliche Vorstellung des Veredelungsgerätes


----------



## Drillsucht69 (4. März 2021)

Danke dir... Bei den Spiralen habe ich ähnlich gedacht... Dein Anstoß zum Profiräuchern was die Größe angeht war exzellent.... Wird kein Smoki... Habe mich für etwas größeren entschieden ( 150 x  50 x 40cm)... Der Smoki war 39 x 33 in der Breite und tiefe... Sobald der bestellt ist stelle ich den kurz vor und wenn der da ist dann natürlich mit Bilder und Rauch ...

So jetzt noch eine der letzteren Fragen:
Welches Mehl für kalträuchern und welches fürs heißräuchern ???


----------



## Aalzheimer (4. März 2021)

Ich nehme Grundsätzlich nur Buchenmehl bei Fischen. Das habe ich in Mehlkörnungen (meine 0,2-0,4mm). Das kann man dann auch hervorragend in den Sparbrand pressen. Bei den Fischen mische ich dem Mehl auch immer gröberes Mehl, so 1-2mm unter. Das ist dann ein  ganz gängiges Gemisch was auch lange qualmt. 
Wenn ich richtig Fleisch heiß smoke, dann nehme ich auch gerne Obsthözer oder mal was mit Whiskey. Aber generell machst Du mit Buchenmehl alles richtig. Und wie gesagt, für den Sparbrand brauchst Du wirklich Mehl. Beziehe mein Mehl übrigens schon seit Jahren in 30L Verpackungen in der Bucht. Preis ist gut. Lohnt nicht selber die Kreissäge anzuwerfen und zu trocknen. Hersteller ist Goldspan.


----------



## Aalzheimer (4. März 2021)

So, Fleisch im Ofen. Erste Kaltrauch Befeuerung für den letzten Akt im Winter 20/21 läuft


----------



## Drillsucht69 (4. März 2021)

Kannst du mir sagen wo dein Räucherofen steht und hast du Hunde ...
Sieht richtig gut aus dein Vorhaben ...
Habe mir jetzt doch den Smoki 150cm hoch und isoliert mit 4,2KW vorhin bestellt... Für den anderen hätte ich noch 500€ draufpacken müssen und da ich nur für Family und mich räuchern werde, sollte der als Anfänger reichen... Habe jetzt etwas über tausi bezahlt mit Gasbefeuerung und etwas Zubehör.... Geliefert wird der in 18 Tagen laut Bestellung... Sobald der angekommen ist bleibt der keine drei Tage kalt, freue mich schon drauf  den einzuheizen und erstmal durchräuchern....
Habe noch sechs oder sieben Aale in der tiefen Kühlung und mit die wird der auch eingeweiht...
Jetzt steht nur nach das kennenlernen im Vordergrund und ich hoffe, dass ich mich richtig entscheiden habe...

Danke nochmals für die Tipps....


----------



## świetlik (4. März 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> So, Fleisch im Ofen. Erste Kaltrauch Befeuerung für den letzten Akt im Winter 20/21 läuft


Sieht super aus. 
Ich habe noch vier Stücke im Schlaf und bin ich am überlegen mit welche Methode ich die verarbeite ( als Versuch).
Kalt oder heiß. 
Heiß kann man doch auch wenn wärmer ist machen? 
Für kalt habe ich zum probe ein sack mehl bis 1mm und ein 1bis 2,5mm.
Ich denke auf lange Sicht muss ich mir auch so ein schönes Schrank besorgen. 
Spätestens wenn ich mein ersten Aal fangen werde ich überlegen müssen wie ich den räuchern kann. 
Und Forellen stehen auch noch auf dem Plan.


----------



## świetlik (4. März 2021)

@Drillsucht69 Glückwunsch zum deinem Kauf.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (5. März 2021)

Danke @świetlik  ....
@Aalzheimer: Soviel wie bei dir, geht bei mir nicht rein ...
@all :
Der ist es geworden, den ich euch noch genauer vorstellen werde...



Wegen fremde Bilder oder unerwünschte links halt dann nur ein Foto der Bezeichnung....
Wem es interessiert der möge gerne genauer gucken ...
Die richtige Vorstellung gibt es bei der Inbetriebnahme mit Bilder....
Zuzüglich noch den 4,2KW Gas-Brenner für etwa huni und den Sparbrand für’n  fufi sowie verschiedene Roste/Edelstahl und alles wegen den guten telefonischen Service aus einer Hand...
Ich denke, ich habe die richtige Entscheidung getroffen und nun ist erstmal warten angesagt...


----------



## Gerd II (5. März 2021)

Wow, da hast Du aber zugeschlagen.
Aber ist für so viel Geld der Ofen vom Umfang her nicht ein bisschen klein. 
Du musst ja bedenken von den 33 cm geht ja die Doppelwand mit Isolierung noch ab.
Im allgemeinen haben die 1,50m
meist 50-60 in Breite und Tiefe.


----------



## Aalzheimer (5. März 2021)

Erstmal Glückwunsch Thomas zum Kauf und neuem Sportgerät. Wichtig ist, dass du selber überzeugt und glücklich bist.

@świetlik
Waren deine Stücke auch noch Schweinelachs? Noch kannst du Kalträuchern, das wird wohl bald schwieriger werden. Ich denke die Lachse eignen sich aufgrund des geringen Fettgehaltes eher zum Kalt- als zum heißräuchern. Alles was du nochmal heiß machen willst, also quasi smoken Low ans Slow, kannst du auch hervorragend im Frühjahr oder Sommer machen. Meine Entscheidung stünde fest


----------



## Drillsucht69 (5. März 2021)

Danke Torsten...
Deine Sammlung von Öfen und Grills ist fast mit der Sammlung eines Scheichs und seinen Ferraris zu vergleichen, grins...Hobby ist halt Hobby ...
@gerd:
Ist hauptsächlich für Aale und erstmal für die ersten Gehversuche mit kalträuchern gedacht, deshalb sollte die Größe reichen...Der größere wäre halt nur als Vorsorge mit Reserven wenn man doch mehr machen sollte... Bei Aal reicht es mir wenn so etwa 8 Stück reinpassen...Wenn Forellen dann eh nur hängend und drei-vier Kilo Fleisch sollten auch reinpassen...Außerdem fängt ja jeder klein an ...


----------



## Gerd II (6. März 2021)

Heute gab's die letzte Dröhnung.
Das wars für diesen Winter.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (7. März 2021)

Gerd II schrieb:


> Heute gab's die letzte Dröhnung.
> Das wars für diesen Winter.
> 
> 
> ...


Ich kann es riechen!!!


----------



## Aalzheimer (7. März 2021)

Saubere Arbeit Gerd II 
Bei mir ist der dritte Gang durch, heute Abend kommt der vierte, dann Mal schauen ob noch was nötig ist..


----------



## Gerd II (7. März 2021)

Ja, aber immer dasselbe Problem,
die ersten Stücke überleben nicht mal die Reifezeit.
Es waren diesmal recht dicke und gut durchwachsene Stücke vom Bauch.
Ich muss sagen: frisches Brot dazu und es schmeckt saulecker. Schmeckt mir persönlich besser wie Nacken.


----------



## JottU (7. März 2021)

Super Jungs. 
Habe zum Abschluss der Saison noch Rückenspeck gemacht. Plus bißchen Käse und 2 Entenbrüste.


----------



## Aalzheimer (8. März 2021)

Käse liest und hört man ja auch viel. Habe ich persönlich bisher noch gar nicht gemacht.
Ich weiß auch gar nicht, ob das wohl mein Geschmack wäre. Von den Aufwänden wahrscheinlich flink erledigt oder?


----------



## Fruehling (8. März 2021)

Apropos "unklassische" Räucherwaren: Hat mal jemand Knoblauch geräuchert?

Wird ja in bestimmten Läden mit Gold aufgewogen...


----------



## Aalzheimer (8. März 2021)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Apropos "unklassische" Räucherwaren: Hat mal jemand Knoblauch geräuchert?
> 
> Wird ja in bestimmten Läden mit Gold aufgewogen...


in Transilvanien?
Noch nichts von gehört und auch noch nicht durchgeführt.


----------



## Skott (8. März 2021)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Apropos "unklassische" Räucherwaren: Hat mal jemand Knoblauch geräuchert?
> 
> Wird ja in bestimmten Läden mit Gold aufgewogen...


In Frankreich kannst du ganze Knoblauchzöpfe geräuchert kaufen und hier sieht man sie ab und an im gut sortierten Feinkosthandel auch.
Ein Arbeitskollege ist früher vor etwa 12-15 Jahren einmal pro Jahr rüber gefahren und hat einen ganzen Müllsack voll geholt und dann bei
uns an die Kollegen vertickt. Ich müßte jetzt lügen, weiß es nicht mehr genau, meine aber 10 oder 20 € pro Zopf.
Die hielten sich durch das Räuchern natürlich dementsprechend und verströmten lange einen anhalten Duft nach Knobi und Rauch im fast 
gesamten Haus....  
Sahen auch sehr dekorativ aus in beige/braun und schmeckten auch vorzüglich!


----------



## tomxxxtom (10. März 2021)

Ladung Käse ist fertig. 2x ca. 9 Std.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (10. März 2021)

Sieht gut aus... 
Nehmt ihr da ne besondere Käsesorte bzw. welche ist empfehlenswert... Werde ich auch in mein Probeprogramm mal aufnehmen...


----------



## tomxxxtom (11. März 2021)

Gouda jung und mittelalt. Habe mit Emmentaler versucht war aber mir zu süß.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (11. März 2021)

Danke...


----------



## Aalzheimer (11. März 2021)

Die Farbe nach dem Räuchern sieht aus wie Cheddar


----------



## Aalzheimer (13. März 2021)

Es reift so vor sich hin, aktuell ideale Bedingungen im Schrank. 74%LF bei gesteuerten 13 Grad.


----------



## oberfranke (15. März 2021)

Ich räuchere oft Camembert, Limburger oder Feta- mit Paprika, Pfeffer würzen, Pariser Pfeffer passt auch gut - Heiß räuchern. 
Nicht hängen, sondern auf ein feingelochtes Blech oder ein engmaschiges Gitter legen.
 So lange drin lassen bis er anfängt aufzureißen. 
Vorsicht- wenn man den richtigen Zeitpunkt verpasst - platzt er und läuft davon.  
Nach dem räuchern ein bißerl ruhen lassen und dabei immer wieder drehen damit er ne Form bekommt, sonst wird er platt. 

Warm essen mit nen frischen Schwarzbrot und dunkel Bier - lecker. 


 Zum Aufbewahren kühl lagern, vor dem essen wieder ein paar Sekunden in der Miro über Zimmertemperatur bringen.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (26. März 2021)

Mein Ofen ist angekommen, soweit alles gut... Der Brenner war nur nicht dabei und soll später geliefert werden aber wann keine Info dazu, muss mal da anrufen...
Schade, wollte über Ostern räuchern, vielleicht wird’s noch was...
Mit der Vorstellung also noch etwas Geduld bitte, sobald der erste Rauch steigt kommen auch Bilder...


----------



## Aalzheimer (26. März 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Mein Ofen ist angekommen, soweit alles gut... Der Brenner war nur nicht dabei und soll später geliefert werden aber wann keine Info dazu, muss mal da anrufen...
> Schade, wollte über Ostern räuchern, vielleicht wird’s noch was...
> Mit der Vorstellung also noch etwas Geduld bitte, sobald der erste Rauch steigt kommen auch Bilder...


Kommste Samstag bei mir vorbei  
Eigentlich wollte ich das Osterräuchern am Gründonnerstag machen, dann habe ich es aufgrund unserer tollen Regierung auf diesen Samstag umgelegt. Dann haben die alles wieder zurück genommen. Na ja egal, jetzt habe ich die Fische für heute bestellt. 150 Regenbogen, 50 Lachsforellen und ein paar Aale werden vergoldet. Bilder folgen noch


----------



## Aalzheimer (26. März 2021)

Unser Schinkenofen ist übrigens nun fast komplett fertig. Es fehlt nur noch die Tropfschale unter dem Schornstein. Ich habe mich schwer verliebt


----------



## vonda1909 (26. März 2021)

Dann hast du dir richtig  Arbeit vorgenommen bei der  Menge Fisch .


----------



## Kuddeldaddel (26. März 2021)

Ein SUPER OFEN !!!


----------



## Kauli11 (26. März 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Ich habe mich schwer verliebt


Was sagt deine Frau denn dazu?


----------



## Aalzheimer (26. März 2021)

Kauli11 schrieb:


> Was sagt deine Frau denn dazu?


Die weiß schon seit über 20 Jahren das sie mich mit dem Fischen teilen muss   

Seit 17:30 liegen knapp 100 Kg Fisch im Salz


----------



## Drillsucht69 (26. März 2021)

Du bist echt geil Crazy...
Und Karfreitag dann die nächste Rutsche ...
Wenn ich dein Vorhaben so sehe, dann kommen bei mir die Gedanken ob mein neuer doch nicht etwas klein ist ...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (26. März 2021)

Brenner heute eingetroffen...
Könnte über Ostern doch was werden, Wetter muss nur noch mitspielen...
Will mir in der Metro eine Hälfte Lachsfilet holen und auch zusätzlich zu den Aalen räuchern...
Werde den Ofen erstmal anständig durchheizen und da schon mit der Temperatur bisschen spielen um den Ofen etwas kennenzulernen...
Die Aale krieg ich schon hin aber den Lachs  ???
Wird von Hand gesalzen und soll warm und flach liegend auf dem Gitter geräuchert werden...

Bei welcher Temperatur sollte ich das Lachsfilet räuchern und wie lange etwa ???
Für Empfehlungen bin ich sehr dankbar, ansonsten ist Jugend forscht angesagt ...


----------



## świetlik (27. März 2021)

Ich habe nach zwei Monaten meine Fleisch Stücke aufgewacht.
Ich will die halbe Stunde Wasser, durchbrennen und kalt oder heiß räuchern.

Wie macht ihr Fisch? Im Lake.


----------



## Aalzheimer (27. März 2021)

Bilder sprechen mehr als tausend Worte


----------



## tomxxxtom (27. März 2021)

ich hätte gern den 4 All von links aus de zweite reihe.


----------



## świetlik (27. März 2021)

Aalzheimer  du bist der räuchern King. 
An diese Menge komme ich nicht so schnell ran. 
Kannst du uns bitte gnaerer erzählen wie du die Forelle vorbereitest bist die ins Rauch kommen.  Und wegen räuchern  wie lange und wie viel Grad. 
Die Fische kriege ich schon geangelt.


----------



## świetlik (27. März 2021)

Drillsucht69 
Ich habe meine Lachse (selbst gekaufte  ;-) ), gebeitz also gesalzen 24h, dann bißchen mit gin eingetrichtert und getrocknet und dann kalt geräuchert.
So schnell wie die aufgegessen waren, vermute ich: hatten alle so großen Hunger oder war so lecker.


----------



## Aalzheimer (27. März 2021)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> ich hätte gern den 4 All von links aus de zweite reihe.


Da hat du wirklich Pech, der ist schon auf


----------



## Aalzheimer (27. März 2021)

świetlik schrieb:


> Aalzheimer  du bist der räuchern King.
> An diese Menge komme ich nicht so schnell ran.
> Kannst du uns bitte gnaerer erzählen wie du die Forelle vorbereitest bist die ins Rauch kommen.  Und wegen räuchern  wie lange und wie viel Grad.
> Die Fische kriege ich schon geangelt.


Danke für die Lorbeeren, aber stell dein Licht Mal nicht unter den Scheffel. Wenn ich deine Bilder so sehe, weißt du schon sehr genau was du machst. Und wenn Dir die Leute alles wegmampfen, kannst du nicht viel falsch machen.
.ich habe das räuchern schon als Knirps von meinem Nachbarn gelernt. Ich liebe das. Gewürz, einfacher und traditioneller geht es nicht. Ich nehme 60 Gramm Tafelsalz auf einen 1 Liter heißes Wasser . Das ganze lasse ich vollständig abkühlen und lege die Fische 12-18 Stunden darin ein. Nehme Tafelsalz und alles wird gut werden. Bei Lachsforellen nehme ich 75 Gramm pro Liter. Seit vielen Jahren hat sich nie einer beschwert über die Art und Weise der Würzung.

Mache die Fische für ca. 30 Minuten bei ungefähr 100 Grad komplett trocken und auch gar. Dann kommt das Buchenmehl dazu. Je nach Größe lasse ich die Fische nun zwischen 1-2 Stunden bei ca. 60-70 goldig werden.


----------



## Blueser (27. März 2021)

So ähnlich mache ich das auch, Temperatur ist bei mir allerdings anfangs meist etwas höher. Aber sonst fast identisch, die Fische sind damit äußerst lecker. Man braucht keine besonderen Gewürze, Salz und Buchenrauch sind da vollkommen ausreichend.


----------



## Fruehling (27. März 2021)

Gewürze gehören, wenn überhaupt, nur in die Lake, denn unvollständig im Räuchermehl verbrannt ergeben sie die Stoffe, die man ganz und gar nicht auf dem Räuchergut haben will!


----------



## Slick (28. März 2021)

10 kg Hähnchenschenkel geräuchert.
2 Durchgänge


----------



## Blueser (28. März 2021)

Hat schonmal jemand Dorade geräuchert?


----------



## Aalzheimer (29. März 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Hat schonmal jemand Dorade geräuchert?


Nein. Fange auch selten welche am Kanal 
Ist Dorade an sich nicht ziemlich Fettarm? 
Bei solchen Fischen ist das Heißräuchern immer so eine Sache,


----------



## Drillsucht69 (30. März 2021)

Heute war es soweit mit den neuen Ofen aber noch nicht geräuchert... Habe mir ein Rollbrett gebaut und ein Griff an die Tür angebracht, unverständlich warum die kein drangemacht haben was mir bei der Handhabung direkt aufgefallen ist..
Habe den erstmal ordentlich durchgeheizt und anschließend auch mit Mehl durchgeräuchert und dabei schon so einige Experimente mit der Elektrospirale sowie Temperaturregelung etc. unternommen ...
Anfangs gefiel mir das ganze mit der Elektrospirale nicht, einfach zu viele Temperaturschwankungen und das Mehl auch viel zu schnell weg....
So experimentierfreudig wie ich war, habe ich mir was richtig gutes ausgedacht um die Temperatur konstant halten zu können oder regeln, aber mehr als 85 Grad ging leider mit der 1000W Spirale nicht... Anmerken möchte ich, dass die Spirale ein altes Ding von einem ausgemusterten Elektrogrill war...Mit mehr Watt sollte es gut klappen...
Jetzt mal kurz und bündig zu der Idee mit der Spirale:
Habe ganz unten im Brennraum drei Scharmotsteine nebeneinander gelegt, dadrauf die Spirale und dann zwei ca. 2cm dicke Vierkantstangen auf die Spirale und anschließend den Räuchermehlbehälter und es funktionierte richtig gut...Die aufgeheizten Scharmotsteine haben die Spirale mit der Hitze so unterstützt, das ich den Temperaturregler auch runter stellen konnte damit mir das Räuchermehl nicht zu schnell wegbrannte... 
Morgen werde ich erstmal mit dem Brenner einiges versuchen um den Ofen kennenzulernen... Wenn es zeitlich passt hole ich mir vorher 4-5 Forellen die ich vorher von der Hand Salze und dann reinhänge...

Hier paar Bilder als Vorstellung zu den Ofen leider erstmal ohne Inhalt...


----------



## Blueser (31. März 2021)

Mein Ofen ist nicht so hoch wie deiner und die originale Elektroheizung hat 2kW und ein Thermostat. Die hängt frei im unteren Einschub, liegt nur auf zwei an ihr befestigten dünnen Drähten auf und lässt sich so gut regeln.
Aber warum nutzt du nicht den Gasbrenner?


----------



## świetlik (31. März 2021)

Drillsucht69 
Schöne Schrank. 
Anfang ist geschafft, Rest kommt langsam von alleine.


----------



## Aalzheimer (31. März 2021)

Sauber Thomas. Und viel Spaß beim "kennen lernen". Das ist zunächst immer mal das wichtigste bevor der Inhalt rein kommt.
Auch eine vorab aufgetragene "Patina" wird Dir bei der Farbe der Fisch helfen.

Die Frage von Blueser in Bezug auf den Gasbrenner würde ich erstmal teilen? Liegt aber auch daran, dass ich keine großartigen Erfahrungen bei der Nutzung von E-Spiralen zum Fische räuchern habe.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (31. März 2021)

Danke Jungs...
Das mit der E-Heizung war reine Neugier wegen Gasmangel, konnte bei dem schönen Wetter meine Füße nicht still halten nachdem ich das Rollbrett gebaut habe ...
Heute kommt der Gasbrenner zum Einsatz und die Regelung der Temperatur wird etwas studiert, werde auch bei Gas bleiben... Gestern beim einkaufen mit einer Verkäuferin etwas geflirtet und sie gefragt wie die das Fleisch pölkern... Am Ende des Gesprächs schenkte sie mir 2kg Pölksalz, darauf hin habe ich zwei Schweinefilets genommen... Jetzt muss ich mir überlegen wie ich die räucher... Habe die mit Wasser und das Salz in einer Tuperdose erstmal im Kühlschrank ...
Macht schon Megaspass, und ein neues Hobby ist geboren...


----------



## Blueser (31. März 2021)

Na, dann viel Spaß!
Bei Pökelsalz aber darauf achten, dass die Temperatur nicht zu hoch wird im Ofen (<110°C). Oder eben kalt Räuchern ( so einen Sparbrand werde ich mir auch noch zulegen müssen )
Für Fisch reicht normales Salz ohne Fluor und Jod vollkommen (60g/l).


----------



## Drillsucht69 (1. April 2021)

Projekt Jugend forscht geht weiter ...

Heute kommen paar Aale in den Schrank... Habe die jetzt mal mit weiteren Gewürzen in der Lacke zum probieren eingelegt...
Sind die letzten aus vergangenen August/September...
Dann habe ich noch gestern auf die Schnelle zwei Lachshälften a 1,3kg bei Metro gekauft... Eine Hälfte wird in Stücken warm geräuchert und die andere habe ich spontan gebeizt... Leider mit trockenem Dill weil es spontan war, als Versuch... Frischer hätte fürs Auge mehr gut getan, aber was solls
Ich hoffe es wird was aus dem Versuch „Jugend forscht“ 
Bei den gebeizten werde ich ein Teil so probieren und einTeil bekommt etwas kaltes Raucharoma über die Nacht ...
So ist der Plan...
Bin noch am üben, aber Übung macht den Meister ...

Für Ideen und Vorschläge bin ich immer offen und dankbar...


----------



## Aalzheimer (1. April 2021)

Jeder fängt Mal an und es gibt nur selten ein komplettes falsch oder richtig.


----------



## świetlik (1. April 2021)

Ich habe heute die 4 Stücke fleisch rein gepackt zum kalt räuchern. Nacht ist kalt also passt. 

Und für morgen habe ich lachs Filet gesalzen. Denn will ich warm oder heiß behandeln. 
Soll ich erst garen oder gleich mit Rauch anfangen? 
Filet ist kein ganzes fisch.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (1. April 2021)

Fisch und Bier haben geschmeckt... Bin zufrieden mit dem Ergebnis... Habe gerade eben noch den gebeizten angeschnitten, war wirklich überrascht wie gut der schon ohne  Rauch geschmeckt hat...Habe Salz und Dill entfernt sowie vorsichtig abgewaschen ... Morgen kriegt der noch ne leichte, kalte Rauchnote verpasst, dann sollte der fürs erste mehr als perfekt werden... Bei der Außentemperatur  wird’s schon gehen denke ich...
Die drei kleinere Aale wurden etwas früher schon entnommen und nun dürfen die im Bier schwimmen ...

Hier ein paar Bilder



świetlik schrieb:


> Ich habe heute die 4 Stücke fleisch rein gepackt zum kalt räuchern. Nacht ist kalt also passt.
> 
> Und für morgen habe ich lachs Filet gesalzen. Denn will ich warm oder heiß behandeln.
> Soll ich erst garen oder gleich mit Rauch anfangen?
> Filet ist kein ganzes fisch.



Ich habe sofort mit Rauch angefangen und bin garnicht über 75 Grad gegangen... Da ich mein Ofen noch nicht richtig kenne, habe ich immer zwischendurch reingeschaut, Stückchen probiert und nach Gefühl die Temperatur hoch oder runter geregelt...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (1. April 2021)

Habe noch zwei Schweinefilets in der Pökelsalzwasserlake liegen...
Will die warm räuchern, welche Kerntemperatur ist empfehlenswert damit die nicht zu trocken werden???
Oder doch besser kalt???
Bin echt unentschlossen !!!


----------



## Gerd II (2. April 2021)

Schöne gelungene Sache. 
Die Aale müssen kurzzeitig mal zu viel Hitze gehabt haben. 
Aber fürs erste Mal in den neuen Ofen TOP.


----------



## Aalzheimer (2. April 2021)

Ist doch schon Mal ein Top Ergebnis Thomas. Das wird mit jedem Mal im neuen Ofen besser. 
Definiere Mal warm räuchern. Warm räuchern ist bei ca. 40 Grad. Macht man eher mit gepökeltem Fleisch, ähnlich des Kalträucherns. Filet heiß räuchern ist mir bisher noch nicht in den Sinn gekommen. Da es ja kaum Fettanteil hat, droht es schnell trocken zu werden. Gefühlt würde ich da Mal so bei 70 Grad KT probieren bzw. Mal vorsichtig anschneiden. Aber wie gesagt, Filet heiß habe ich keine Erfahrung.


----------



## Blueser (2. April 2021)

Kurze Frage an die Profis: reinigt ihr den Ofen nach dem Räuchern oder lasst ihr die "Patina" so wie sie ist?
Bisher habe ich meinen Ofen immer gesäubert, eventuell kann ich mir das ja sparen ...


----------



## Gerd II (2. April 2021)

Ich lass meinen Ofen so wie er ist.
Das wäre eine Heidenarbeit, den jedesmal zu reinigen.
Ein bis zweimal im Jahr lass ich den richtig durchbrennen, damit reinigt er sich etwas von allein und desinfiziert zugleich, wenn man viel kalt geräuchert hat.
Die Einlagen und Stäbe werden natürlich jedes Mal gereinigt


----------



## Drillsucht69 (2. April 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Kurze Frage an die Profis: reinigt ihr den Ofen nach dem Räuchern oder lasst ihr die "Patina" so wie sie ist?
> Bisher habe ich meinen Ofen immer gesäubert, eventuell kann ich mir das ja sparen ...


Das habe ich mich auch gefragt...Aber ich denke es ist nicht notwendig und zweitens viel zu aufwendig... Von außen kann man ja mal... Von innen könnte evtl. auch Wasser in die Dämmung eindringen und schimmeln bzw. unerwünschte Gerüche abgeben...Bis jetzt so meine Theorie...


Gerd II schrieb:


> Schöne gelungene Sache.
> Die Aale müssen kurzzeitig mal zu viel Hitze gehabt haben.
> Aber fürs erste Mal in den neuen Ofen TOP.


Das aufgeplatzte hinterm After ist nicht wegen zu heiß räuchern...Da gebe ich dir recht, es sieht so aus...Da habe ich bei ausnehmen zu weit aufgeschnitten um die Blutader zu entfernen... Ist mir bei rausziehen immer wieder abgerissen und so habe ich immer weiter aufgeschnitten...
Ich denke auch die S-Form kommt durch das weite aufschneiden, sonst sind die immer schön gerade...
Bei mir muss die Ader immer komplett raus wegen den unangenehmen Geschmack beim abknabbern/ablutschen des restlichen Fleisches an den Gräten ...
Auch ein Kotelettknochen ist bei mir nach dem Essen immer blank ...


Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Ist doch schon Mal ein Top Ergebnis Thomas. Das wird mit jedem Mal im neuen Ofen besser.
> Definiere Mal warm räuchern. Warm räuchern ist bei ca. 40 Grad. Macht man eher mit gepökeltem Fleisch, ähnlich des Kalträucherns. Filet heiß räuchern ist mir bisher noch nicht in den Sinn gekommen. Da es ja kaum Fettanteil hat, droht es schnell trocken zu werden. Gefühlt würde ich da Mal so bei 70 Grad KT probieren bzw. Mal vorsichtig anschneiden. Aber wie gesagt, Filet heiß habe ich keine Erfahrung.


Richtig Torsten, das Vertrauen was man selbst und was der Ofen macht muss aufgebaut werden...
Nach dem kennenlernen wird die Ehe geschlossen ... Nach einer Zeit muss man dann auch nicht so oft reinglotzen ...
Danke fürs definieren, warm und heißräuchern war für mich das gleiche in der Ausdrucksweise nur halt mit unterschiedlichen Temperaturen, grins...

Übung macht den Meister !!!


----------



## Aalzheimer (2. April 2021)

Den Ofen sauber machen ist aus meinen Augen wie den Lack vom Auto abkratzen. Du nimmst alles schöne weg. Der Belag der sich im Ofen bildet nennt sich Patina. Je besser er ausgebildet ist, desto kräftiger wird das Raucharoma. Noch wichtiger ist, dass Du Fische in einem richtig "schwarzen" Ofen immer Goldiger bekommen wirst, als in einem blanken. Ich halte es wie Gerd II . Zudem ist es auch eine Schutzschicht. Man brennt ja auch Gussware wie Pfannen und Dutch Öven auch ein. Auch das ist eine Patina. Die Stangen werden abgewischt oder über gespachtelt. Die Fettreste unten werden raus gekratzt, getrocknete "Tropfperlen" am Deckel innen werden ebenfalls entfernt. Aber niemals blank machen das Teil. Es gibt im Räucherofen nicht erhabeneres als ein demütiges Tiefschwarz


----------



## sprogoe (2. April 2021)

Gut gebrüllt, Löwe.
Genau so ist es richtig.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (2. April 2021)

Genau !!!
In der unnötigen Zeit des säubern, schmeckt das Bierchen doch viel besser...
Bei mir ist das räuchern immer mit so ne Art „Grillparty“ verbunden...
Rauchgut anstatt Grillfleisch... Natürlich etwa ärmer zu COVID-Zeit......


----------



## świetlik (2. April 2021)

Drillsucht69 
Hast du richtig gute Start hingelegt.

Schweinelachse habe ich einmal heiß geräucherte bis ca 70 KT. Fleisch war aber trocken. 
Deswegen habe ich jetzt die Stücke im kalten Rauch. 
Bin ich nur gespannt ob man unterschied merkt weil das Fleisch 2 monate im pökel schlaf war. 

Und bei den lachs einfach  ca. 2 Stunden im Rauch bei ca 80 100 Grad  halten oder auch auf KT achten ?


----------



## JottU (2. April 2021)

70 Grad ist denk ich zu viel. Hab die zwar auch noch nicht heiß geräuchert, aber beim Sous Vide garen, ist der bei mir bei 58 Grad durch bzw zartrosa.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (2. April 2021)

Ich habe die etwa so wie Forellen geräuchert, bin jedoch nicht über 70 gegangen... Zwischendurch ein Stück entnehmen und probieren... Gitter vorher einölen sonst bleibt die Haut kleben... Mache den einfach immer noch nach Gefühl, bin unerfahren um zu sagen soviel Minuten bei soviel und soviel grad und dann so und so...
sorry, vielleicht in der Zukunft kann ich genaue Angaben machen...


----------



## sprogoe (2. April 2021)

Du kannst Dir auch eine Silikonmatte mit kleinen quadratischen Löchern und zum selber zuschneiden kaufen, gibt es in diversen Baumärkten. Hitzebeständig bis ca. 250 Grad und die auf das Gitter legen.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (2. April 2021)

Ab in die nächste Forschungsrunde : Jetzt mal kalträuchern...

Gepökeltes Schweinefilet, ein Stück gebeizten Lachs damit ich alles nicht auf einmal versaue, grins...Sowie etwas gereift abgehangenen Seranoschinken am Stück...
Der Schinken ist von Metzger schon fertig zum essen, nun soll der zusätzlich durch Raucharomer veredelt werden... Habe den in Stücke zerlegt damit das Raucharomer besser eindringt...

„Scheixxx Hobby“, angeln fällt über Ostern aus...Das ist der einzigste Nachteil beim räuchern ...

Vielleicht lach ich ein Jahr später über meine Versuche, aber Versuch macht klug und Übung macht den Meister mit großer Freude dabei...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (2. April 2021)

Ach, Bild gerade vergessen...


----------



## świetlik (2. April 2021)

Was für mehl benutzt?
Und welche schnecke.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (2. April 2021)

Habe die Sparbrand-Schnecke mit dem Ofen bei Smoki gekauft... Hat nen fufi gekostet, kriegst im Internet aber für 20 Ocken...
Räuchermehk ist das einfache aus dem Angelgeschäft erstmal, aus Buchenholz....Keine Körnung angegeben...War gerade draußen und habe ein Bild von gemacht...
Aalzheimer meinte aber 0,2-0,4 mm die Körnung...


----------



## świetlik (2. April 2021)

Ich habe 500-100 von Räuchergold.
Die Schnecke brennt schon 6 Std.
	

		
			
		

		
	






Ist das nicht zu langsam?


----------



## Drillsucht69 (2. April 2021)

Meine lief etwa neun Stunden und war immer noch nicht durch...
Vorhin nochmal durchgeladen und neu gezündet und morgen werde ich die von beiden Seiten zünden... Ohne Pausen zwischendurch, Opa hat früher es auch so gemacht, halt nur im gemauerten Ofen  ...


----------



## świetlik (3. April 2021)

Jetzt mein Fisch Experiment
	

		
			
		

		
	

















Ich habe als erste räucher Chips von W. Für Fisch im Räucher Box rein gemacht aber nach halbe Stunde kein Rauch mehr gesehen dann habe ich nachgeladen mit Räuchespan 0.5-2mm auch im räucherbox.
Unten bisschen Holzkohle als Wärme Quelle. Bis 58grad KT gewärmt.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (3. April 2021)

Einfach prima... So lange es schmeckt auch wenn man selbst Verbesserungen erkennt, ist alles gut wenn es man nicht versaut hat....
Die Aale richtig gut, schon öfter in letzter Zeit verzehrt, ebenso geräucherten Lachs...
Aber der gebeizte Lachs mit anschließend 10 Std. Kaltraucharoma und frisches Baguette, einfach unschlagbar...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (3. April 2021)

świetlik schrieb:


> Jetzt mein Fisch Experiment
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sieht doch gut aus !!!


----------



## Lil Torres (4. April 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Hat schonmal jemand Dorade geräuchert?


ja, ich habe vor jahren mal eine im tischräucherofen gemacht. das ergebnis war okay. da der fisch aber relativ fettarm ist, auch etwas trocken.

war mal einen versuch wert, beim nächsten mal aber lieber wieder auf den grill damit...


----------



## Maxthecat (6. April 2021)

Drillsucht69 : Schöner Ofen von Smoki und deine ersten Versuche sehen doch auch sehr gut aus ! Das deine Aale so eine S -Form haben liegt nicht auf zu weiten aufschneiden wegen der Blutader entfernen  . Es war einfach viel zu heiß ,deswegen sind die krumm und haben dicke Fettschwänze . Das Thermometer von Smoki kann man leider vergessen . Ich hatte das auch in meinem Smoki Räucherofen und dem blind vertaut und das lag 30 Grad daneben ( 100 Grad = 130 Grad !). Selbst ein nachjustieren hat nicht lange angehalten und es lag wieder voll daneben .

 Ebenfalls wie du S-Form bis zu geplatzer Haut bei den Aalen ,obwohl ich laut Thermometer 30 Minuten 100 Grad zum garen und zwischen 75-85 Grad Räuchern hatte , so insgesamt 2 Stunden hingen meine Aale immer im Ofen .

Kaufe dir ein elektronisches Thermometer da bist auf der sicheren Seite ,muss kein teures sein ,Aldi ,Lidl oder Ikea bekommst ja welche für 10-15 € . Wenn du schon gut mit der Verkäuferin der Fleischerei zurecht kommst ,denn frage doch dort wegen Buchenräuchermehl nach . Die räuchern ihre Wurst und Schinken doch auch wohl noch selber . Die haben meist 25 kg Säcke da in Mengen !

Für die welche noch einen Kaltrauch Generator benötigen , hier gibt es günstig welche aus Edelstahl gefertigt : https://www.cs-trading.de/search?sSearch=Sparbrand
 Habe auch solch eine für meinen Smoki in gebrauch und läuft lange und gut !
LG.
Dieter


----------



## Maxthecat (6. April 2021)

In meiner Flammenschutz / Fettschale im Räucherschrank habe ich eine ca. 2 ,0 cm hohe Schicht Spielsand oder auch einfachen Vogelsand ( ohne Duftstoffe darauf achten !!! ) drin. So direkt auf die heiße Schale tropfendes Fett , wenn auch mit Alufolie ausgekleidet verbrennt doch eher da drauf . Da ich meinen Ofen immer vorher einmal für 10 Minuten hoch heize auf 100 -120 Grad ohne Fisch , wird der Räucherofen und  Spielsand / Vogelsand auch gleich mit Desinfiziert und evtl. Feuchtigkeit entfernt  bevor der Fisch da ein kommt .. Man räuchert ja nicht jeden Tag und so steht der mal 4 / 8 Wochen so rum . Sauber muss das schon sein und gerade wenn man auch  geräuchten Fisch an andere abgibt !

Über meinen Aalen auf den Stangen an denen die Aale hängen und der Abzug ist lege ich immer ein Stück Pappe , wo das Kodensat drauf tropfen kann ,was sich ja beim Räuchern auch etwas bildet und nicht auf das Räuchergut tropfen soll .

Das mit den 100 Grad für 20 - 30 Minuten zum garen und abtöten von Keimen / Bakterien hatte ich so von dem Räucherbetrieb übernommen , weil die das vom Lebensmittelgesetz her so machen mussten . Vor dem neuen Gesetz was wohl in den mitte 1980 iger Anfang der 90 iger Jahren kam ,  haben die auch nicht so heiß geräuchert wegen dem vielen Verlust . Das hat man damals bei einigen Fischhändlern auch gemerkt ,da hatte das Fleisch oft noch Biss .

Der Aal hat vom dem Schlachten bis zum fertig geräuchten Fisch 33 % Verlust . Ich hatte mich mal mit dem Fischer daüber unterhalten von dem ich in den 90 igern immer meine Aale zum selbsträuchern gekauft hatte . Also höher braucht man mit der Temperatur nicht wie diese 100 Grad für 20-30 Minuten bei Fisch  zum garen und evtl. Keime abtöten . Dann sind die Bauchlappen  schön weit aufgespreizt und der Fisch eigentlich auch gar .  Die restliche Zeit bei niedrigerer Temperatur  70 -80 Grad dient denn mehr dem Geschmack und farbe des Räuchergut 's und es gart schön nach .

Wer will kann den noch warmen Aal erst in Backpapier /  Butterbrotpapier einpacken und dann in Zeitungspapier einschlagen . Dadurch zieht der Fisch durch die Restwärme noch mal schön durch . Ich habe meine Aale immer 24 Stunden ruhen lassen bis zum Verzehr , da konnte man denn das Fleisch so von den Gräten ablutschen und der Geschmack war besser als frisch aus dem Ofen gegessen .  Das Bevorzugen ja einige direkt aus dem Ofen kommend zu essen , jeder wie er mag .

Bei heißgeräucherten Hähnchenkeuen würde ich auch etwas höher gehen 120 Grad wegen den Samonellen , obwohl ja da angeblich 10 minuten bei 70 Grad genügen sollen .


----------



## Gerd II (6. April 2021)

Ganz so hoch gehe ich beim Aal nicht  mit der Temperatur. 
Meist 80-90 Grad, um die Blasenbildung in den Schwänzen (Fettschwänze) zu vermeiden. 
Wo ich Dir absolut recht gebe, das der Räucheraal 24 Std. nach dem Räuchern besser schmeckt als frisch aus dem Ofen. Das salzige ist dann erst richtig mit dem Raucharoma durchzogen. 
Ich stehe mit der Meinung zwar oft allein da, aber so viele Aale wie ich im Leben schon geräuchert habe (wenn es die letzten zehn Jahre auch stark nachgelassen hat) , da glaube ich, das beurteilen zu können. 

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Drillsucht69 (7. April 2021)

Danke für die Tipps...
Werde das mit der Temperatur und den Thermometer überprüfen...
Mag auch sein das ich kurz zu heiß geräuchert habe, lasse mich gerne belehren und werde noch besser aufpassen... Obwohl ich mit der Temperatur nicht über 85 Grad war...
Ich war auch der Überzeugung sicher, weil ich die weiter  aufgeschnitten habe als sonst ( etwa mehr noch als 10 cm hinterm After, weil mir die Ader immer wieder abgerissen ist und deswegen die S-Form)... Aber wenn die Fettschwänze dafür sprechen, pass ich demnächst besser auf...Von der form her sahen die nicht wirklich perfekt aus mit dem Fettschwanz, das gestehe ich mir zu...Ich dachte das mit den Fettchwänzen läge daran, weil ich die Aale August/September gefangen habe und die sich schon richtig Fett angefressen haben... Man merkt es deutlich, dass die Bauchlappen von so ein Aprilaal deutlich dünner sind als gegen Saisonende...
Gegen das Kondenswasser schiebe ich ganz oben ein Edelstahlrost rein und stelle ein Teller zum auffangen drunter, habe mir von den Rosten auch gleich fünf mit bestellt...Da bau ich mir aber noch was demnächst dafür sowie auch ein Schutz von oben gegen Regen überm Kaminabzug...
*Vielleicht habt ihr dazu ein paar Tipps für mich*...
Räuchermehl ist auch schon von Goldspann in der Körnung von 0,4-1,0 in 15kg Sack bestellt, hoffe es ist das richtige... 
Was mir aber auch richtig gut geschmeckt hat, war der gebeizte Lachs mit ein Durchgang im Kaltrauch dünn aufgeschnitten auf frischen Baguette... Der war auch vom Tag zu Tag besser mit dem reifen...Ich lasse mir den warmen Aal nicht entgehen aber man merkt  schon deutlich den Unterschied im Geschmack wenn der ein Tag durchzieht...Das kann ich bestätigen, esse aber beide gleich gern...
Demnächst gilt aber erstmal ein paar Aale zu fangen, damit auch was zum räuchern da ist ...

*Was macht ihr denn noch so alles leckeres im Rauch??? Bin zu Zeit sehr experimentierfreudig und für Tipps dankbar in der wärmeren Jahreszeit...*


----------



## JottU (7. April 2021)

Nicht nur für Aal gilt das, Gerd II . Nach meiner Meinung ist alles am nächsten Tag noch besser .
 Es ist wohl das "frisch aus dem Rauch " was wohl bei den meisten unbekannte Geschmacksknospen erblühen lässt.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (7. April 2021)

Räuchern und nicht sofort probieren, geht garnicht ...


----------



## Gerd II (7. April 2021)

Ja, es ist so, daß am nächsten Tag die Aromen wohl erst richtig durchgezogen sind. Ja selbst ein Eintopf schmeckt am nächsten Tag immer.noch besser, als an dem Tag wo er gekocht wurde.


Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Räuchern und nicht sofort probieren, geht garnicht ...


Wenn ich ehrlich bin, ich konnte auch noch nie widerstehen.

Es gibt ja auch Fisch, den muß man frisch aus dem Ofen essen, wie z. B. Hornhecht, Barsch, Hecht, eben alle Magerfische, die sind nächsten Tag trocken.


----------



## Aalzheimer (7. April 2021)

Ich gehöre auch zu der Fraktion die am liebsten warm aus dem Ofen nascht.
Am nächsten Tag habe ich dann keinen Bock mehr, wahrscheinlich weil ich zu
viele Fische in der Hand hatte.   

Grundsätzlich ist es aber wirklich so, dass gerade der Aal am nächsten tag "Durchgezogener" ist und
noch mehr Geschmack entwickelt hat. Aber wie bei so vielen Dingen ist es gut, dass die Geschmäcker
unterschiedlich sind.

Drillsucht69 
Thomas, da Du gerade so schön im Flow bist, empfehle ich Dir heißgeräuchertes, vorher gepökeltes Pastrami.
Ein absoluter Hochgenuss auf dem Sandwich, auch optisch,

Natürlich kannst du Deinen Smoki auch für die Klassiker nutzen. Spare-Ribs, PP, Brisket und
alles was low&slow gesmoked wird, muss nicht zwangsläufig auf den Grill sondern kann auch prima
im Räucherschrank zubereitet werden. Und wer sich an der Mischung Fleisch/Fisch nicht stört, kann das alles
in einem Ofen machen (Glaubensfrage!).


----------



## Drillsucht69 (8. April 2021)

Danke Torsten für die Vorschläge...
Werde wenn es etwas erträglicher draußen ist mir etwas zaubern...
Mit dem Fleisch und Fisch in einem Ofen werde ich erstmal Erfahrungen sammeln, sollte das Fleisch fischig schmecken kommt ein kleinerer dann zwangsweise noch dazu wenn ich den Spaß an der Sache nicht verliere ...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (8. April 2021)

Vorhin noch gefrühstückt...Da fiel mir noch spontan ein, ein Bild von den Kaltgeräucherten Fleisch zu machen bevor der Rest im Magen verschwindet ... 
Ich liebe einfach das Raucharoma !!!


----------



## Aalzheimer (8. April 2021)

Sieht Tippi-Toppi aus, und schmeckt bestimmt auch so.
Wann hast du denn eigentlich gepökelt? Das hast Du uns aber verschwiegen oder?


----------



## Maxthecat (8. April 2021)

Das die Temperatur mal abrauscht , das passiert doch eher beim Heizen und Räuchern mit Holzstückchen . Da darf man vom Ofen nicht weg gehen , ein Windstoß kann beim eigentlichen Räuchern mit 70 Grad ruckzuck über 120 Grad oder höher liegen im Ofen , wenn das schwelende  Holz zur großen Flamme entfacht wird. Das erzeugt denn diese Fettschwänze oder geplatze Haut am Fisch bzw. den Aalen . Die Temperatur , wenn auch nur kurzzeitig hochschnellt und den eigentlich fertig gegarten Aal zum kochen bringt .

Bei Gas oder Elektroheizung passiert das eher nicht  bzw.selten . Da wird es eingestellt über dem Gasbrenner und Thermometer oder über den Frostschutzwächter mit voreingestellter Temperatur bei der Elekrtoversion . Deswegen Drillsucht 69 wird die angezeigte 85 Grad bei dir viel höher gewesen sein , weil das Thermometer ein Schätzeisen ist und dir was falsches angezeigt hat . Du wirst es ja sehen , wenn du  überpüfst um wieviel Grad es daneben lag . Bei mir waren es über 30 Grad mehr wie eigentlich angezeigt . 

Habe schon am mir selbst gezeifelt ,ob ich  alles verlernt habe den in 4 Wochen nach dem letzten Räuchern . Danach habe ich das Smoki demontiert und einen Fühler von meinem Maverick Grillthermometer eingesetzt , dann klappte es auch wieder ohne geplatze Haut ,Fettschwänze und krummen Aalen .

Diese Thermometer sind  eigentlich für den Heizungsbau ausgelegt für die Vor -Rücklauftemperatur des Wassers im System, wo der Fühler im Wasser steckt am Rohranschluss .  Hatten wir hier auch mal als Thema in " Mein neuer Räucherofen " das die für Räucheröfen /Schränke nichts taugen .

Mitglied sprogoe hatte da auch mal was zu geschrieben , das die Dinger zum Räuchern nicht taugen .


----------



## Drillsucht69 (9. April 2021)

Welche Thermometer eignen sich gut dafür??? 
Ansonsten muss ich mir die Tage den genannten threat voll reinpicken...  Immer her damit bitte...
Werde mir auf jeden Fall ein anderen besorgen wenn das so ist...Sonst ist man nur am rumexperimentieren... Aber wie schon erwähnt, muss den Ofen erst mal kennenlernen und am besten mit der korrekten Temperaturanzeige...Danke für den Hinweis...



Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Sieht Tippi-Toppi aus, und schmeckt bestimmt auch so.
> Wann hast du denn eigentlich gepökelt? Das hast Du uns aber verschwiegen oder?


Hab schon was zu geschrieben... Schweinefilet war nur drei Tage im Wasser mit Pökelsalz... Das andere Stück war luftgetrocknet, gereift abgehangener Seranoschinken vom Metzger am einen großen Stück das ich zerlegt habe, dem hab ich nur noch das Raucharomer verpasst...Sechs Gänge waren es...
Auf jeden Fall super lecker und besser als vorher... 
Ganz dünn geschnittene Scheiben direkt vom Messer in den Mund besser als alles andere beim Fernsehen und dazu ein kühles mit ne Krone  ... Empfehlenswerter als Chips oder sonst was...
Ich musste einfach irgendwas machen, grins...
Ich fahr morgen mal auf Aal für drei-vier Stündchen, besser als Couch... Samstag und Sonntag leider keine Zeit, einfach versuchen...Das erste mal für mich dieses Jahr...Ab den 19.04 geht zwei Wochen garnichts, voll eingespannt aber danach hau ich rein ... Vielleicht habe ich Glück und verpasse nicht so viel bei den Temperaturen momentan...


----------



## Maxthecat (9. April 2021)

Drillsucht69  : https://www.ebay.de/itm/Funk-Grillthermometer-2-Fuhler-SmokeMax-TWO-BBQ-Grill-Thermometer-Digital/391092302907?hash=item5b0eeaf43b:g:l94AAOSwoydWsdGihttps:


Das kannste auch zum Grillen oder im Backofen nutzen oder wenn du deinen Räucherschrank als Smoker nutzt mit dickeren Fleischstücken für die Gar und Kerntemperatur zu messen . Ich habe ein Set von Maverick Grill Funkthermometer ,da kannste bei schlecht Wetter etc. auch vom Sofa aus deine Themperatur im Ofen beobachten .https://www.meingartencenter24.de/sale/maverick-xr-40-barbecue-funk-thermometer-set-schwarz/a-4107385/?ReferrerID=8&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIyZTl88Pw7wIVSNiyCh3gTgNuEAQYASABEgLuvPD_BwE

Das ist ein bischen teurer aber gut . Gibt es manchmal auch etwas günstiger .


----------



## Aalzheimer (9. April 2021)

Das Maverick ist nicht übel. Nutze ich auch. Auch wenn ich ehrlicherweise zugeben muss, dass die Bedienung schon recht kompliziert ist.
Da habe ich andere in der Hand gehabt, wo man nicht nach 2 Monaten jedes mal wieder das Nutzerhandbuch rausholen muss.

Zusätzlich kann man bei elektrischen Wärme- oder Hitzequellen auch super mit dem InkBird ITC-310T arbeiten. Nutze ich allerdings nur im Fleisch Räucherschrank.
(Da habe ich beim Kalträuchern einen 500W Frostwächter oder zum heißräuchern einen 2KW Heizspirale)

Beim Grill kommt aufgrund von Holz/Kohle/Gas dann doch das Maverick zum Einsatz.
​


----------



## oberfranke (13. April 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Das Maverick ist nicht übel. Nutze ich auch. Auch wenn ich ehrlicherweise zugeben muss, dass die Bedienung schon recht kompliziert ist.
> Da habe ich andere in der Hand gehabt, wo man nicht nach 2 Monaten jedes mal wieder das Nutzerhandbuch rausholen muss.


Danke- ich habe schon gedacht ich bin der einzige der sich nicht merken kann wie  wie das Ding funxt.


----------



## subterranea (20. April 2021)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich habe vor kurzem 4 Flammlachs-Bretter geschenkt bekommen, habe allerdings Null Ahnung von der Materie. Nun wollte ich fragen, ob man für die ersten Versuche auch Forelle, Hecht oder Barsch verwenden kann.
Zweite Frage, benötigt man, wie der Name schon sagt, eine richtige Flamme, oder geht auch ein ordentlich heißes Glutbett, um den Fisch zu garen? Eine Flamme stelle ich mir jetzt etwas schwer zu dosieren vor...


----------



## Rheinspezie (2. Mai 2021)

Moin,

wenn man Aale aus der Salzlake zum Räuchern am nächsten Tag rausnimmt ,

werden die dann mit Klarwasser abgespült - oder nur mit Zewa abgerieben?

Ich wollte mal mit 60g/L. würzen ...

R.S.


----------



## JottU (2. Mai 2021)

Rheinspezie ,
egal welcher Fisch, ich trockne nur ab. Bei Aal nehm ich aber 65g/l.


----------



## sprogoe (2. Mai 2021)

Bei Aalen reibe ich die Haut nach dem Einlegen noch mit Salz ab, da sie immer noch etwas schleimig ist. Abtrocknen nicht nötig, 
da Aale feucht in den Ofen kommen, damit sich die Bauchlappen besser öffnen, anfangs bei ca. 100 Grad garen.
Bei allen anderen Fischen spüle ich die Haut nochmals mit Wasser ab und hänge sie mehrere Std. zum trocknen auf, bis sich die Haut trocken anfühlt.
Garen dann bei ca. 80, höchstens 90 Grad.


----------



## Gerd II (2. Mai 2021)

Ja Siggi, bei Aal ist es wichtig, das am Anfang die Temperatur etwas höher ist. Sonst öffnen sich die Bauchlappen nicht mehr und es sieht doch viel appetitlicher
aus, wenn die Bauchlappen von innen eine schöne Räucherfarbe haben. 
Früher hatte ich die stärkeren Aale(2-3 Pfund) ganz kurz durch heißes Wasser gezogen, damit sich die Bauchlappen auch bei solchen Burschen gut öffnen. 
Den Trick hatte ich von einem alten Räuchermeister und die Aale waren immer top.


----------



## Aalzheimer (2. Mai 2021)

Ich entschleime die Aale schon bevor sie überhaupt in die Truhe kommen. Nach der Laake werden die dann mit klaren Wasser abgespült und dürfen auch ruhig nass in den Ofen. Das mit dem warmen Wasser vor dem Räuchern stimmt. Die Bauchlappen öffnen sich dann wirklich besser.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (2. Mai 2021)

Ich entschleime die Aale sofort vor dem ausnehmen richtig und ordentlich ganz sauber... Hoffe dass es mit dem bundesweiten Stubenarrest bald vorbei ist, da ich am liebsten nachts am Angeln bin... Drei Aale konnte ich dieses Jahr schon bei drei Versuchen ergattern, nochmal drei dann werde ich mein Ofen zünden...
Bis Freitag zwei Lachshälften 36h gebeizt und den Rest macht der Kaltrauch, gerade im vierten Durchgang a 8-9std.
Erstes Stück ist schon nur durch probieren weg...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (10. Juni 2021)

Heute mal wieder Lachs gebeizt, jetzt ist warten angesagt…
Ich liebe es auf ganz frischen Gebäck und auch so ganz lecker vom Messer in den Mund und ein Bierchen dazu …
Die Tage auch Lachsforellen filiert und geräuchert mit ein Zander zum probieren…. Zander ist nicht wirklich gut geräuchert, ist aber halt Geschmacksache… Die Forellen mach ich nächstes mal ganz, lasse mich von den Antigretenesser nicht nochmal eines besseren belehren…

Komisch ist nur dass die Aale nicht beißen seit ich den Ofen habe, ein Teufelskreis !!! …

Hier paar Bilder um den threat wieder hochleben zu lassen…


----------



## Drillsucht69 (10. Juni 2021)

Ach so !!!!


Maxthecat schrieb:


> Drillsucht69 : Schöner Ofen von Smoki und deine ersten Versuche sehen doch auch sehr gut aus ! Das deine Aale so eine S -Form haben liegt nicht auf zu weiten aufschneiden wegen der Blutader entfernen  . Es war einfach viel zu heiß ,deswegen sind die krumm und haben dicke Fettschwänze . Das Thermometer von Smoki kann man leider vergessen . Ich hatte das auch in meinem Smoki Räucherofen und dem blind vertaut und das lag 30 Grad daneben ( 100 Grad = 130 Grad !). Selbst ein nachjustieren hat nicht lange angehalten und es lag wieder voll daneben .
> 
> Ebenfalls wie du S-Form bis zu geplatzer Haut bei den Aalen ,obwohl ich laut Thermometer 30 Minuten 100 Grad zum garen und zwischen 75-85 Grad Räuchern hatte , so insgesamt 2 Stunden hingen meine Aale immer im Ofen .
> 
> ...


Danke für den Tipp mit dem Thermometer!!!! Der zeigte tatsächlich um 23 Grad falsch an !!! Bei 60 waren es 83 Grad auf den digitalen Thermometer…
Ein ganz wichtiger Hinweis für mich, nochmal danke!!!


----------



## Kauli11 (10. Juni 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Komisch ist nur dass die Aale nicht beißen seit ich den Ofen habe, ein Teufelskreis !!! …


Du hättest schon seit der Schlehenblüte losgehen sollen, so wie Torsten.


----------



## Aalzheimer (10. Juni 2021)

Sieht top aus Thomas. Das mit den Aalen wird noch was


----------



## Drillsucht69 (11. Juni 2021)

Ehrlich gesagt bin ich etwas träge was das Angeln dieses Jahr anbetrifft, irgendwie hat mich die Lust noch nicht voll gepackt… Auch die gute Zeit auf Zander bis jetzt noch nicht los gewesen und nur 6-7 Ansitze auf Aal…Letztes Jahr waren es 2 und manchmal 3 die Woche… Kommt noch…

Bester Köder für die Räucherware war bis jetzt das Portmonee, wenn ich es gezuckt habe hat der Lachs immer zuverlässig gebissen …


----------



## Aalzheimer (12. Juni 2021)

Sieht auf jeden Fall schmackhaft aus, auch wenn Lachs nicht so meins ist. Bei mir wird es am kommenden Samstag qualmen. Forellen, Saiblinge und ein paar Aale kommen rein


----------



## Gerd II (12. Juni 2021)

Torsten, vergiss nicht das Paket zu packen. 
Schön das Dein Ofen mal wieder qualmen darf. 
Werde es heute Abend noch mal versuchen, aber es ist deprimierend, 
nach 5 Ansitzen 1 Aal.
Ansonsten ein schönes Wochenende.


----------



## Aalzheimer (13. Juni 2021)

Gerd II schrieb:


> Torsten, vergiss nicht das Paket zu packen.
> Schön das Dein Ofen mal wieder qualmen darf.
> Werde es heute Abend noch mal versuchen, aber es ist deprimierend,
> nach 5 Ansitzen 1 Aal.
> Ansonsten ein schönes Wochenende.


Und Gerd, warst du erfolgreich? Bei uns haben die Jungs gestern alle nicht viel ans Band bekommen


----------



## Gerd II (13. Juni 2021)

0-Fisch, gegen halb zehn ein paar schöne Bisse, die Rute immer fast aus den Halter gerissen und das wars. Ich nehme an das die grossen Dobel wieder durchgezogen waren. Denn ähnliche Bisse hatte ich vor zwei Jahren, wobei da aber ein Fünfpfünder dran glauben musste. 
Mit Aal aber absolut nichts. 
So langsam hab ich die Sch..... voll.


----------



## Aalzheimer (13. Juni 2021)

Schade. Aber man kann es nicht erzwingen


----------



## Aalzheimer (19. Juni 2021)

Heute reicht leider der kleine Ofen. Mein Fischwirt hat mich hängen lassen. Keine Forellen, keine Saiblinge. Heute gibt es nur Fettschläuche


----------



## Aalzheimer (19. Juni 2021)

Garung ist abgeschlossen. Nun folgt die Vergoldung...


----------



## Aalzheimer (19. Juni 2021)

250-300 Gramm haben fertig. Die dicken dürfen noch ne runde


----------



## Aalzheimer (19. Juni 2021)

Erstmal probieren


----------



## Aalzheimer (19. Juni 2021)

Und da fällt mir direkt wieder ein, warum ich die Dinger auch so Liebe


----------



## Drillsucht69 (19. Juni 2021)

Sauber Torsten !!!
Du machst mir richtig Appetit, ich kann es riechen…


----------



## Aalzheimer (19. Juni 2021)

Noch ein bildchen


----------



## tomxxxtom (19. Juni 2021)

Ich nehme alle vier, und bitte gut einpacken vor dem Versand


----------



## Aalzheimer (19. Juni 2021)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Ich nehme alle vier, und bitte gut einpacken vor dem Versand


Da hast dir aber was vorgenommen, der Größe wiegt mach dem Räuchern über ein Kg


----------



## Gerd II (19. Juni 2021)

Hey tomxxxtom,
vordrängeln is nich
Torsten, die sehen echt supi aus.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (20. Juni 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Noch ein bildchen
> Anhang anzeigen 377627


Saubere Arbeit sowie Ergebnis  …
Werde auch drauf acht geben meine nicht zu überhitzen wegen den Fettschwänzen letztens … Das Thermometer zeigte um die 20grad falsch an wie schon erwähnt, aber es ist auch noch kein Meister vom Himmel gefallen…

Schön glatt die Dinger und die Bäuche auf den oberen Bildern sind picobello sauber von innen wie geleckt…
Von mir gibt es 9 von 10 Punkten …
Den einen Punk kannst du dir noch erarbeiten indem du mich probieren lässt  …


----------



## vonda1909 (20. Juni 2021)

Wer hat den schon Hähnchen geräucher?Ich wüsste gern ob im Ganzen oder in Hälften und wie bei welcher Temperatur  und wie lange.Dank im voraus


----------



## Drillsucht69 (21. Juni 2021)

Keulen mit Schulter habe ich hier im threat schon gesehen, meine ich zu behaupten…


----------



## Aalzheimer (21. Juni 2021)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Wer hat den schon Hähnchen geräucher?Ich wüsste gern ob im Ganzen oder in Hälften und wie bei welcher Temperatur  und wie lange.Dank im voraus


Die Temperatur kannst du schon mächtig hochziehen. Du kannst natürlich auch langsam zum Ziel kommen. Wichtig ist die Kerntemperatur bei Geflügel besonders. So 85-90 Grad solltest du schon erreichen. Dann steht dem Genuss nichts mehr im Wege. Ich habe es bisher nur um Smoker gemacht, auch wenn das vom Prinzip das Gleiche ist. Dort habe ich meistens mit einer Temperatur im die 200 Grad gearbeitet.


----------



## vonda1909 (22. Juni 2021)

200Grad mehr wie im Backofen. 
Im Ganzen bestimmt  das  es nicht trocken wird?


----------



## Aalzheimer (22. Juni 2021)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> 200Grad mehr wie im Backofen.
> Im Ganzen bestimmt  das  es nicht trocken wird?


Wenn Du was richtig gutes machen willst. Dann mache Bierhuhn. 

Kaufe dir eine Dose Pils Deiner Wahl. Das gute ist, die hälfte darfst Du trinken. Die andere muss
in der Dose bleiben. Packe Zwiebel, Knoblauch, Thymian oder andere Gewürze Deiner Wahl mit in die Dose.
Nun setze den gewürzten Gockel (Ich mag Curry oder Paprika Würzung) auf die Bierdose und sorge dafür,
dass er sicher auf dem Grill/Smoker, räucherofen Platz nehmen kann. Es gibt auch spezielle Halter dafür, ist aber wirklich nicht notwendig.
Damit das Grillsportgerät nicht komplett versaut wird, stelle ich das Huhn zusätzlich in eine Edelstahlschale, leicht gefüllt mit
Wasser oder Bier (dann darfst Du aber noch weniger trinken), so dass die Flüssigkeit die Hühnerhaut nicht berührt.

Bei 180-200 Grad, wer mag auch gerne mit Rauch, dauert das Ganze dann so 1 1/2 Stunde, eventuell zwischendurch nochmal 
liebevoll mit der Ölwürzung bepinseln. Das ist einfach, und sau lecker. Durch den feuchten Biersitz von Innen, hast Du ein herrlich 
saftiges Fleisch.

Das essen sogar meine ansonsten eher Fleischablehnenden Mädels zu Hause


----------



## Kauli11 (22. Juni 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Das essen sogar meine ansonsten eher Fleischablehnenden Mädels zu Hause


Deine Mädels sind eben Feinschmecker.  Die wissen, was gut ist.


----------



## vonda1909 (22. Juni 2021)

So eine Halterung  habe ich aus Porzellan  ist  bestimmt  besser  wie eine Dose mit Farbe drauf. Gesehen habe  ich das schon mit  der Dose  im Kugelgrill.


----------



## Kauli11 (23. Juni 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Es gibt auch spezielle Halter dafür


Diese Halter mit Untersatz gibt es jedes Jahr mal bei Aldi oder Lidl für knapp 6 Euronen zu kaufen. Sind aus Edelstahl und somit einmalige Anschaffung. Habe mir vor Jahren mal zwei Stück gekauft und nicht bereut. 
Wie Torsten schon richtig schrieb, sind die Hähnchen einfach ein Gedicht.


----------



## Hecht100+ (23. Juni 2021)

Und fuer grosse Gockel die Literdose Faxe


----------



## Aalzheimer (24. Juni 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Und fuer grosse Gockel die Literdose Faxe


Das ist die richtige Einstellung. Hat man auch mehr zum raus trinken


----------



## JottU (31. Juli 2021)

Dann wollen wir mal wieder.


----------



## JottU (31. Juli 2021)

Fertsch.


----------



## Brutzel (31. Juli 2021)

Kann ich auch


----------



## sprogoe (1. August 2021)

Endlich mal wieder ein bischen Leben in diesem doch so interessanten Thema, weiter so.


----------



## vonda1909 (4. August 2021)




----------



## vonda1909 (4. August 2021)

Erstmal etwas fürs Abendessen  gemacht


----------



## vonda1909 (6. August 2021)

Nun habe  ich ihn  weiter verarbeitet


----------



## vonda1909 (7. August 2021)

Heute mit Bratkartoffeln schön durchgekühlt und schnittfest


----------



## Skott (7. August 2021)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Heute mit Bratkartoffeln schön durchgekühlt und schnittfest


Hervorragend, das ist ja ganz großes Kino...


----------



## vonda1909 (20. September 2021)

Abendessen  ist im Ofen


----------



## Steff-Peff (22. September 2021)




----------



## sprogoe (14. Oktober 2021)

Ich wurde von jemand gefragt, was der Grund dafür sein könnte, daß seine Fische nach dem Räuchern einen sauren Geschmack hätten. Einlegen tut er sie nur in Salzlake und gart sie mit einem Gasbrenner in einem isolierten Räucherofen und räuchert dann mit Räuchermehl von Goldspan. Hat jemand vielleicht eine Idee, woran es liegen könnte?


----------



## vonda1909 (14. Oktober 2021)

Das Mehl tauchen  und die Salzsorte  Oder seine Fische mal bei einem Kollegen  mit Räuchern.


----------



## kingandre88 (14. Oktober 2021)

Bei den ganzen Bildern werde ich immer echt neidisch. Leider hab ich bei mir keine Möglichkeit zu Räuchern, außer mit Tischräucherofen.


----------



## vonda1909 (14. Oktober 2021)

kingandre88 schrieb:


> Bei den ganzen Bildern werde ich immer echt neidisch. Leider hab ich bei mir keine Möglichkeit zu Räuchern, außer mit Tischräucherofen.


Hättest  du Interesse  an einer  kleinen Räuchertonne ?  So 30cm im Durchmesser. 
Wäre ja in deiner Nachbarschaft


----------



## Verstrahlt (14. Oktober 2021)

sprogoe schrieb:


> Ich wurde von jemand gefragt, was der Grund dafür sein könnte, daß seine Fische nach dem Räuchern einen sauren Geschmack hätten. Einlegen tut er sie nur in Salzlake und gart sie mit einem Gasbrenner in einem isolierten Räucherofen und räuchert dann mit Räuchermehl von Goldspan. Hat jemand vielleicht eine Idee, woran es liegen könnte?


Möglicherweise ist der Räucherschrank zu gut isoliert und es kann garkeine luft reinkommen, etwas Sauerstoff muss schon an die Späne kommen.


----------



## kingandre88 (14. Oktober 2021)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Hättest  du Interesse  an einer  kleinen Räuchertonne ?  So 30cm im Durchmesser.
> Wäre ja in deiner Nachbarschaft


Gerne


----------



## Gerd II (14. Oktober 2021)

Hey Siggi, zu Deinem Anliegen.
Ich habe mehrfach gelesen, daß wenn Kondenswasser bzw. Wasser aus irgendeinem Grund auf das Räuchergut tropft, dieses einen säuerlichen Geschmack annimmt.
Selbst bei meinem isolierten Ofen würde
Kondenswasser auf das Räuchergut tropfen (über Schornstein) , wenn ich dieses nicht mit Pappe abdecken würde.
Selbst beim Reifen könnte ein Schinken bei zu viel Feuchtigkeit einen säuerlichen
Geschmack annehmen.
Hierbei handelte es sich zwar um Fisch,
aber warum sollte es dort nicht genau so sein.


----------



## sprogoe (14. Oktober 2021)

Danke Gerd für den Tipp, ich gebe das mal so weiter.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (14. Oktober 2021)

Ich meine dass zu viel Rauch auch das saure verursachen kann…


----------



## sprogoe (14. Oktober 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Ich meine dass zu viel Rauch auch das saure verursachen kann…


Das habe ich zwar noch nie erlebt, wenn ich statt R-Mehl fein gespaltene Holzstücke auf die Restglut lege, qaulmt es wie verrückt.
Ich denke, wichtig ist es auch, daß die Abluftöffnung offen ist und der Rauch zügig den Ofen durchströmen kann. Bleibt aber immer noch mehr als genug, um das Räuchergut schön zu veredeln.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (14. Oktober 2021)

Das meine ich damit… Viel Rauch, kaum Durchzug über längere Zeit…


----------



## Drillsucht69 (14. Oktober 2021)

Bei Aalen kommt das säuerliche auch etwas durch wenn die nicht genug durchgegart sind…


----------



## Aalzheimer (15. Oktober 2021)

...Oder wenn Jodsalz anstelle von Tafelsalz für die Laake verwendet wird


----------



## Gerd II (15. Oktober 2021)

Torsten, ich will es nicht ausschließen, 
aber wenn Not am Mann war hab ich auch schon Jodsalz genommen und da war nichts säuerlich. 
Man sollte ja nur kein Jodsalz nehmen, weil im Fisch(speziell Meeresfisch) natürliches Jod vorkommt. 
Obwohl meiner Meinung nach die Salzqualität ein wichtiger Punkt bei der Qualität der Räucherware ist.


----------



## Aalzheimer (16. Oktober 2021)

Das denke ich auch. Wobei ich ganz explizite schon die Erfahrung gemacht hatte, dass die Fische nach dem Einlegen mit Jodsalz säuerlich waren, und aus dem selben Räuchergang Fische mit Tafelsalz ganz hervorragend schmeckten. Darum komme ich zu dieser Mutmaßung


----------



## vonda1909 (16. Oktober 2021)

Ich benutze   nur Salz  von Feinkost Käfer  doch das letzte  mal hatte ich nicht auf MHD geachtet da war das  10000 Jahre alte Salz abgelaufen.
Nun reich das von Lidl für  19 Cent.


----------



## JottU (17. Oktober 2021)

Säuerlicher Geschmack hat meist was mit zu hoher Feuchtigkeit zu tun. Kann also sein das seine Fische nicht trocken genug waren. Zumal Gas auch noch eine feuchte Wärme bringt. Zuwenig Zug evtl schon beim garen macht den Fisch dann feucht.


----------



## vonda1909 (18. Oktober 2021)

Geht nix über Holz nächste Woche  räucher ich in diesem Jahr  das letzte mal.
Wie ist eigentlich  Dorade aus dem Rauch?


----------



## Aalzheimer (19. Oktober 2021)

Bei mir wird es am Freitag Abend qualmen. Da muss so einiges Durch an Flossenträgern.
Mache dann mal ein paar Bilder.

So langsam wird es auch zeit für die ersten Schinken Pökelungen


----------



## Drillsucht69 (19. Oktober 2021)

Wurde langsam auch Zeit von dir etwas zu hören … Was kommt den in den Ofen ???
Und was machen die Schleicher,
warst du mal wieder unterwegs oder hast du die Saison schon abgehakt????


----------



## vonda1909 (19. Oktober 2021)

Ich werde  mal ein Schweinefilet mit in den Ofen  hängen es vorher  in Bulcs-Eye Soße  beizen. Keine Ahnung  was dabei rauskommt.


----------



## kingandre88 (19. Oktober 2021)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Ich werde  mal ein Schweinefilet mit in den Ofen  hängen es vorher  in Bulcs-Eye Soße  beizen. Keine Ahnung  was dabei rauskommt.


Bin ich gespannt, passt ja eigentlich besser zu Rippchen


----------



## Aalzheimer (20. Oktober 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Wurde langsam auch Zeit von dir etwas zu hören … Was kommt den in den Ofen ???
> Und was machen die Schleicher,
> warst du mal wieder unterwegs oder hast du die Saison schon abgehakt????


Wird wieder besser, versprochen.
Forellen, Aale und Makrelen


----------



## vonda1909 (20. Oktober 2021)

kingandre88 schrieb:


> Bin ich gespannt, passt ja eigentlich besser zu Rippchen


Ich werde  es 12 Stunden damit würzen denke noch etwas Salz und Chili  drunter  geben. Der Gedanke  läßt mir schon das  Wasser  im Munde zusammen  laufen.


----------



## vonda1909 (21. Oktober 2021)

Mußte Wetter bedingt die Fische etwas länger in der Lake lassen.
Habe sie heute Abend  zum trocken werden   aufgehängt kalt  genug ist es über Nacht .Morgen früh kann ich dann beginnen. 
Das Filet noch einmal in der Würde gewendet und  diese schön ins Fleisch  gerieben.


----------



## vonda1909 (22. Oktober 2021)

2 Stunden  hängt  alles  schon im Ofen


----------



## vonda1909 (22. Oktober 2021)

Regen und Sonne wechseln  sich doch mehr Regenwolken  als  das es schöner wird


----------



## vonda1909 (22. Oktober 2021)




----------



## vonda1909 (22. Oktober 2021)

Das  sieht doch gut aus und der  Geschmack  der BBC Soße ist nicht so Dominant wie erst  vermutet.


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. Oktober 2021)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Das sieht doch gut aus



Auf jeden Fall.


----------



## vonda1909 (22. Oktober 2021)




----------



## vonda1909 (22. Oktober 2021)

Die nächsten  Tage  gibt es Fisch.


----------



## Aalzheimer (23. Oktober 2021)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Die nächsten  Tage  gibt es Fisch.


Jupp, so sieht's aus


----------



## Gerd II (25. Oktober 2021)

Die Kaltrauchsaison ist eröffnet.
Das Wetter ist optimal.


----------



## vonda1909 (25. Oktober 2021)

Sieht alles  gut aus


----------



## świetlik (25. Oktober 2021)

Gerd II schrieb:


> Die Kaltrauchsaison ist eröffnet.


Ich bin dabei.  Muss erst fleisch kaufen.


----------



## Aalzheimer (25. Oktober 2021)

Gerd II 
Du hast ja soooo recht. 
Ich schätze, dass ich in der nächsten Woche pökeln werde.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (25. Oktober 2021)

Sieht gut aus was ihr so zaubert… Unser Torsten haut ja wie üblich voll rein …
Vondas Erzeugnisse natürlich auch nicht zu verachten … 
Gerds Kunstwerk kann ich auch schon riechen, hänge auch ein Stück davon bei nächsten mal rein…
Kaltrauchsaison kann voll durchstarten, freue mich schon und hoffe auf schöne Bilder von euch…
Ich habe auch schon die erste Rutsche durch… immer weiter her mit eurem Zaubereien, ist immer ne gute Anregung es nachzumachen… Habe noch ne Rutsche Aale, die ich vor Weihnachten noch durchjagen werde…
Habe es versäumt paar Bilder während dessen zu machen, nichtsdestotrotz haben fünf von neun Stück doch noch auf ein Bild geschafft bevor das meiste von der Family vergriffen wurde …
Mir macht es ne riesen Freude wenn meine ersten Gehversuche allen gut schmecken, war aber auch echt lecker und schnell weg…
Danke für diesen threat hier, ohne euch wäre ich nicht auf die Idee erst gekommen solche Leckereien zu machen, einfach köstlich…
Hier mein Ergebnis vom Schweinefilet, nächstes mal gibt es mehr Bilder und Berichte von vorher/während/und Endergebnis…


----------



## Verstrahlt (25. Oktober 2021)

Habt ihr eure Öfen alle draussen stehen? Würde mir auch gerne son teil kaufen, müsste den aber nach der Benutzung im Keller bei Kartons voll mit Gerümpel unterstellen. Wie schlimm stinken die Öfen denn wenn man sie paar mal benutzt hat? Nicht das am Ende alles was im keller steht ne Rauchnote abbekommt.


----------



## Gerd II (26. Oktober 2021)

Hey, die Öfen stinken doch nicht, die  duften.
Ich stelle meinen Ofen(50 kg) jeden Abend in die Garage. Jetzt wo morgens um die Null Grad herrschen, beuge ich so schon mal gegen Kondenswasser vor.
Der Speck hängt bei ca. 14 Grad über Nacht im Keller. Das ganze Haus"duftet"
danach.


----------



## Uchemnitz (26. Oktober 2021)

Vom räuchern am Wochenende


----------



## Uchemnitz (26. Oktober 2021)

*leckere Makrelen aus Dänemark *


----------



## Gerd II (31. Oktober 2021)

So heute nun der letzte Räuchergang.
Hab mich diesmal schwer getan, Farbe aufs Fleisch zu bekommen. 
7 Räuchergänge a 6-7 Std.
Sonst war ich mit 5 durch.
So nun noch eine Woche in den Keller
und dann wird aufgeschnitten. 
Aber ich befürchte, für mich bleibt am Ende höchstens die Hälfte übrig.


----------



## Aalzheimer (1. November 2021)

Sieht sehr gelungen aus Gerd. Da möchte man direkt loslegen


----------



## JottU (1. November 2021)

Stimmt Aalzheimer , es kribbelt wie Sau. 
Wird aber wohl eine ganz kurze Saison bei mir. 3 Wochen über Weihnachten um zu räuchern.


----------



## Gerd II (1. November 2021)

Ja und ein paar Schinken liegen gepökelt auch schon im Kühlschrank.


----------



## Aalzheimer (8. November 2021)

Habe auch noch ein 2 Kg Stück Nacken und zwei Bauchstücke á 1 Kg vom Duroc Schwein in der Truhe gehabt. Die wurden heute erstmal in den Pökelschlaf geschickt. Erstmal üben und schauen ob es noch klappt..
	

		
			
		

		
	









Und so der Räuchergott mir wohl gesonnen ist, wird 1 Teil des AB Wichtelgeschenks noch passend fertig


----------



## vonda1909 (9. November 2021)

Lecker...


----------



## Aalzheimer (25. November 2021)

So, ich war gestern Abend fleissig.

Im Angebot 6Kg Nacken, 6Kg Tafelspitz und 2Kg Schinkenbraten erstanden.
Das habe ich gestern schön gepökelt und in den Schlaf gelegt. Weitere
Einkäufe und Pökelvorgänge folgen in den nächsten 1-2 Wochen.
Suche noch nach schönen Stücken, gerne auch vom Bentheimer oder
Duroc Schwein. Pökel einfach ne ganze Menge auf Verdacht vor. Dann kann ich immer wenn es Zeit
und Lust zulässt, den Ofen anwerfen. Dafür liebe ich den Winter.

Nächste Woche Montag haben die drei zuletzt beschriebenen Stücke Ihre 3 Wochen um.
Die werden dann schon mal für den ersten Kaltrauch im Winter 21 vorbereitet.
Ein Stück davon soll es schließlich noch ins Wichtelpaket schaffen.

Also ich finde, so 2,8 Kg Nacken am Stück können definitiv auch entzücken....






Gerd II 
Hast uns gar keine Anschnittbilder gezeigt!?
Schon alles aufgefuttert


----------



## JottU (25. November 2021)

Da hast du aber gut losgelegt. Bei mir liegen erst 5kg Nacken im Vakuum, und viel mehr wird es auch nicht werden. Nur 2 Wochen Urlaub über die Feiertage, da geht nicht viel. 
Dann halt mehr Käse, der geht auch übers Wochenende. Da scharrt die Verwandtschaft eh schon mit den Hufen.


----------



## Aalzheimer (25. November 2021)

Da mache ich mir gar keinen Stress mit. Da kommen die nächsten Tage bestimmt noch 30-40 Kg bei. Wenn's erstmal in der pökelung liegt, kann ich räuchern wann ich Bock habe. Der Ofen läuft eh nachts. Urlaub brauche ich dafür nicht unbedingt


----------



## JottU (25. November 2021)

Ich als Montagearbeiter leider schon. Zumal der Ofen noch paar Kilometer weg steht.


----------



## Gerd II (26. November 2021)

Hallo Torsten, dann viel Erfolg.
Ja vom Speck gab's keine Anschnittbilder. 
Ich hab ihn noch drei Wochen reifen lassen und nach und nach wurde es immer weniger. Wenn Besuch kam, kam immer die Frage: Was, Du hast Speck geräuchert, wie schmeckt denn der? Und so wurde es immer weniger bis es sich nicht mehr gelohnt, ein Foto zu machen.
Ich kann nur sagen, der schmeckt so gut, das selbst meine vierjährige Enkeltochter den auf Stulle ist, obwohl Fleisch nicht so Ihr Ding ist. 
Heute kommen aber mein Nacken und Krustenbraten aus den Rauch. Werde dann aber auch nicht alle anschneiden, die sollen ja noch Reifen.


----------



## Aalzheimer (26. November 2021)

Das glaube ich ungesehen Gerd.
Aber Du kannst uns ja mal mit einem Endbild belohnen


----------



## Gerd II (26. November 2021)

So damit ihr Ruhe gebt.


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. November 2021)

Sieht sehr gut aus.


----------



## vonda1909 (26. November 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> So, ich war gestern Abend fleissig.
> 
> Im Angebot 6Kg Nacken, 6Kg Tafelspitz und 2Kg Schinkenbraten erstanden.
> Das habe ich gestern schön gepökelt und in den Schlaf gelegt. Weitere
> ...


Wir haben einen Bauern der Macht Bio und auch eine Besondere Art.Der versendet  das Fleich auch wenn du möchtest gebe ich dir die Adresse  denn das Fleisch ist Top.


----------



## Aalzheimer (26. November 2021)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Wir haben einen Bauern der Macht Bio und auch eine Besondere Art.Der versendet  das Fleich auch wenn du möchtest gebe ich dir die Adresse  denn das Fleisch ist Top.


Hau Raus Vonda. Haben wir hier zwar auch einige von. Aber viel Wissen schadet auch nicht  

Und Gerd II 
D A N K E
Steigert die Vorfreude. Sieht bei Dir wie immer Top aus.
Lass Dir nicht wieder alles wegfuttern,


Es sei denn ich komme vorbei


----------



## vonda1909 (26. November 2021)




----------



## vonda1909 (26. November 2021)

Den findest du bei Ebay. Fleisch Brüning


----------



## Aalzheimer (2. Dezember 2021)

Also was ist denn eigentlich hier los Männers?
Trotz Vorweihnachtszeit und besten Bedingungen keine neuen Meldungen über Schinkenproduktion oder ähnliches?

Ich habe Montag meine 3 Teststücke erweckt. Heute Abend kommen Sie das erste mal in den Ofen.
Dazu in den letzten Tage insgesamt 35 Kg in den Schlaf gelegt. Knapp nochmal so viel schon mal in
die Truhe gepackt. Zwischen Weihnachten und Neujahr soll die erste große Rutsche erfolgen.
Mal ein paar Eindrücke. Haben Bauch, Nacken, Schulter, Filet vom Hausschwein und Duroc sowie Tafelspitz verarbeitet.


----------



## Aalzheimer (2. Dezember 2021)

Der eigentliche Angelköder- und Bierkühlschrank sieht aktuell irgendwie anders aus


----------



## Drillsucht69 (2. Dezember 2021)

Richtig aber richtig crazygeil Torsten …
Du bist ein Kerl der keine halben Sachen macht …
Ich werde mich auch die Tage einklinken und verschiedene Sachen ausprobieren… Was am leckersten gelingt wird wiederholt…


----------



## Drillsucht69 (2. Dezember 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Der eigentliche Angelköder- und Bierkühlschrank sieht aktuell irgendwie anders aus
> Anhang anzeigen 391813


Ach ganz vergessen, wann soll ich zum vorkosten kommen …


----------



## Aalzheimer (2. Dezember 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Ach ganz vergessen, wann soll ich zum vorkosten kommen …


Wenn alles klappt am 08.01


----------



## vonda1909 (2. Dezember 2021)

So eine  Menge  macht nicht einmal  unser Metzger...


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. Dezember 2021)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> So eine  Menge  macht nicht einmal  unser Metzger...



Vielleicht hat der weniger Kundschaft?


----------



## Aalzheimer (2. Dezember 2021)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> So eine  Menge  macht nicht einmal  unser Metzger...


Das ist sehr schade für Euren Metzger.

Dazu möchte ich mich einfach mal nachfolgend äußern, denn man muss bei dieser
Zubereitungsmethode immer eines beachten. 
Die Möglichkeit es so herzustellen, existiert nur in den kalten Monaten des Jahres.
Dazu kommt, dass die Herstellung auch ein wenig Planung verlangt.
Bei Fleisch ist es es wie bei vielen Dingen, im dutzend billiger. Und Nein, ich kaufe kein
Fleisch beim Discounter. Ich wohne in einem kleinem Dorf mit 2 eigenen Metzgern. Beide
kenne ich sehr gut, da uns das Hobby Fußball damals zusammengeschweißt hat.
Wenn ich dann also Fleisch bestelle, bestelle ich mehr, und ich bekomme gute Qualität zu
guten Preisen. So werden wir zu zweit am Ende der Saison knapp 100 Kilo
Schinken hergestellt haben. Im letzten Jahr haben wir knapp 80Kg gemacht,
und was soll ich sagen, ich hatte für mich zu wenig Schinken. Das Zeug hält sich vakuumiert
im Kühlschrank für 1 Jahr oder sogar noch länger. Also nutze ich nun die Möglichkeit
mir und meiner Familie selbst hergestellten Schinken für 1 Jahr zu produzieren. Da fange ich
nicht mit 2-5 Kg an. Dazu kommt, dass so ein selbst hergestellter Schinken natürlich ein schönes
Geschenk ist, oder sich auf einem Geburtstag wunderbar auf einer Platte macht. Und ja, Freunde
die Ihn mögen und welchen haben wollen bekommen, gegen eine Aufwandsentschädigung auch
etwas. Wer da ein lukratives Geschäft wittert, soll sich das aber recht schnell sehr gut überlegen.
Die Arbeit und der Aufwand ist groß. Lohn ist der Geschmack, den man heute an der standardtisierten
Ladentheke nicht mehr bekommt, und das Gefühl, etwas selber gemacht zu haben.


----------



## Aalzheimer (3. Dezember 2021)

So, erster Räuchergang abgeschlossen, zweiter folgt heute Nacht


----------



## fritte (4. Dezember 2021)

Heute die erste Probe. 

Ich habe mich das erste mal an Forellen getraut. 

Was soll ich sagen, einfach nur geil. 



Bin ja Anfänger. Hier mal meine Infos. 

Forellen in 5% Lake für 16 std.   Aufgekocht mit 20 Wacholderbeeren, 4 Blätter lohrbeer, 2 Nelken, 2 Teelöffel senfsaat und 2 Teelöffel getrockneten Rosmarin.. 



Heute früh raus geholt, abgetupft und trocknen lassen. Nach 2,5 std habe ich den Aal und die dicke Goldforelle in den vorgeheizten ofen bei 105grad für 30min rein gehangen. Dann kamen die kleinen dazu. 1 std. Lang geräuchert mit Buche und einem frischen Strang Rosmarin. 

Dann den ofen auf 75grad und 1 std. Die Fische ziehen lassen. 

Den Aal noch weitere 40min im Rauch bei 105grad gelassen und fertig ist. 

Aal wird morgen oder Montag getestet.


----------



## vonda1909 (4. Dezember 2021)

Da kannst vom Glück reden das bei den hohen Temperaturen dir der Aal nich runter gefallen  ist oder dein Thermometer  geht  falsch.


----------



## yukonjack (4. Dezember 2021)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Da kannst vom Glück reden das bei den hohen Temperaturen dir der Aal nich runter gefallen  ist oder dein Thermometer  geht  falsch.


Ich vermute mal, der Aal wird ziemlich trocken sein.


----------



## fritte (4. Dezember 2021)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal, der Aal wird ziemlich trocken sein.




Das wird sich morgen zeigen.
Ich lerne ja noch. Und auch Fehler gehören dazu. Aber überall wo man liest, steht Aal soll lange über 100 grad bleiben.
Die Forellen waren bzw. Sind super saftig


----------



## yukonjack (4. Dezember 2021)

fritte schrieb:


> Das wird sich morgen zeigen.
> Ich lerne ja noch. Und auch Fehler gehören dazu. Aber überall wo man liest, steht Aal soll lange über 100 grad bleiben.
> Die Forellen waren bzw. Sind super safti



Die Bauchlappen müssen aufgehen, dann ist der Aal gar. Danach nur noch Rauch für den Geschmack u. Farbe.


----------



## vonda1909 (4. Dezember 2021)

Teste dein Thermometer  wenn du kannst


----------



## Gerd II (4. Dezember 2021)

Hey Fritte, 
ich sag immer Versuch macht klu(ch)g.
Du wirst sehen wie der Fisch wird und dann kann man es immer verbessern. 
Bei mir kommt der Aal für 10 Minuten bei ca. 100 Grad in den Ofen und dann je nach Größe ca. 30 Minuten bei etwa 80 Grad. Anschließend ungefähr eine Stunde bei gut 50 Grad in den Rauch.
Wenn man unsicher ist, ich hatte es hier schon mal beschrieben, kann man den Aal vorher durch heiß Wasser ziehen,so daß sich die Bauchlappen öffnen.
Den Aal solange bei so hohen Temperaturen zu räuchern, halte ich für nicht so günstig. Zumal sich dann Fettschwänze bilden werden.
Speziell bei Aal versuch mal die Lake nur mit unjodiertem Salz, manchmal ist weniger mehr.


----------



## fritte (4. Dezember 2021)

Gerd II schrieb:


> Hey Fritte,
> ich sag immer Versuch macht klu(ch)g.
> Du wirst sehen wie der Fisch wird und dann kann man es immer verbessern.
> Bei mir kommt der Aal für 10 Minuten bei ca. 100 Grad in den Ofen und dann je nach Größe ca. 30 Minuten bei etwa 80 Grad. Anschließend ungefähr eine Stunde bei gut 50 Grad in den Rauch.
> ...




Ich wachse an den Aufgaben und versuche mich nach und nach zu verbessern. Es ist noch kein Meister vom Himmel gefallen. 
gefallen. Poste ja auch extra hier um auch Hilfe zu bekommen, diese muss man auch annehmen können. Werde beim nächsten Mal drauf achten. Aal kommt bei mir nicht oft vor. Wollte die Tage ein paar bestellen. Brauche dafür aber noch neue Vakuum Schläuche.


----------



## fritte (4. Dezember 2021)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Teste dein Thermometer  wenn du kannst



Werde ich die Tage noch mal machen. Um zu prüfen wie genau er wirklich ist


----------



## Gerd II (4. Dezember 2021)

Fritte, 
das ist genau die richtige Einstellung. 
Man wächst mit seinen Aufgaben.
Du wirst sehen, es wird jedesmal besser und irgendwann wird es zur Sucht. 
Und gibt es was besseres wie selbstgeräucherte Erzeugnisse.


----------



## fritte (4. Dezember 2021)

Gerd II schrieb:


> Du wirst sehen, es wird jedesmal besser und irgendwann wird es zur Sucht.
> Und gibt es was besseres wie selbstgeräucherte Erzeugnisse.



Werde mich auch an Schinken wagen. Hoffe noch auf 10kg in diesem Jahr. Lachsschinken und Ggf. Schwarzwälder. Überschaubare Menge, falls es nichts wird ‍


----------



## vonda1909 (4. Dezember 2021)

Wo möchtest  du bestellen bei Albe in Haaren?
Sonst wäre da noch Aal Timmer in Dülmen die bekommen die Aale  vom Steinhudermeer welche eine sehr gute Qualität haben und günstig ist er  auch.


----------



## fritte (5. Dezember 2021)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Wo möchtest  du bestellen bei Albe in Haaren?
> Sonst wäre da noch Aal Timmer in Dülmen die bekommen die Aale  vom Steinhudermeer welche eine sehr gute Qualität haben und günstig ist er  auch.



Bei Timmer wollte ich bestellen. Geht via WhatsApp. Habe schon Kontakt aufgenommen. Bei uns im see sind die Aale eher Blindschleichen


----------



## sprogoe (5. Dezember 2021)

Die Aale vom Timmer kommen aus dem Isselmeer:




__





						Günstige Bezugsquelle für frische Aale
					

Ich hoffe, mit meinem Tip denen zu helfen, die gerne mal wieder Aal räuchern würden, sich aber selber nachts nicht mehr ans Wasser setzen wollen. Allgemein ist Aal recht teuer, 30-35.- € pro kg muß man schon zahlen, ich habe aber eine Bezugsquelle gefunden, da bekommt man frische Aale bei...




					anglerboard.de


----------



## vonda1909 (5. Dezember 2021)

sprogoe schrieb:


> Die Aale vom Timmer kommen aus dem Isselmeer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stimmt  sorry  das  war  mein Fehler  mit dem Steinhudermeer.
Aber die Qualität  ist bei den besser von Timmer wie von Albe


----------



## Kauli11 (5. Dezember 2021)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> die Aale vom Steinhudermeer welche eine sehr gute Qualität haben und


Die Aale, welche am Steinhuder Meer geräuchert verkauft werden, kommen alle aus Skandinavien. Diese Mengen gibt das Steinhuder Meer gar nicht her.
Hat mir mal ein Räucherchef am Steinhuder Meer gesteckt.


----------



## vonda1909 (5. Dezember 2021)

Ich kenne nur der  Betreiber  in Dülmen  kommt immer  mit lebend Aal und schlachten dann frisch.


----------



## yukonjack (5. Dezember 2021)

Kauli11 schrieb:


> Die Aale, welche am Steinhuder Meer geräuchert verkauft werden, kommen alle aus Skandinavien. *Diese Mengen gibt das Steinhuder Meer gar nicht her.*
> Hat mir mal ein Räucherchef am Steinhuder Meer gesteckt.


So isses.


----------



## Aalzheimer (6. Dezember 2021)

Aale kann man auch bestellen? Ich dachte immer man fängt die  .
Ne Spaß beiseite, wenn die Gewässer es nicht hergeben, warum nicht.
Man kann Sie bei vielen Händlern bekommen, meistens sind es aufgezogene Farmaale.
Ich habe dieses Jahr im Sommer mal für einen Arbeitskollegen welche geräuchert, die er bestellt hatte.
Ich habe noch nie so viel Fett aus Aalen laufen sehen. Das war wirklich Wahnsinn. Geschmeckt haben Sie angeblich.
Ich bleibe da doch eher bei meinem Eigenfang so lange ich noch darf.

fritte 
Da Du ja in der Testphase bist, und Dir noch einiges erarbeiten darfst und kannst, nimm Dir mal den Tipp von  Gerd II zu Herzen.
Beim nächsten Fische räuchern kochst Du einmal keine Gewürzmischung auf, sondern löst in heißem Wasser einfach *nicht jodiertes* 
Tafelsalz auf und legst Deine Fische darin ein. Ich habe im laufe der Jahre viel experimentiert und Gerd hat Recht, das Einfachste, ist 
das Beste!! Wie viel Salz ist natürlich Geschmackssache. Ich nehme eigentlich für alle gängigen Fische wie Aale, Portionsforellen und 
Makrelen usw.  500 Gramm Salz auf 8 Liter Wasser, also 62,5 Gramm/l. Bei Lachsforellen um ein kg Räuchergewicht nehme ich 
75 Gramm pro Liter. Ich setze die Salzlake einen Tag vorher auf, so dass Sie über Nacht vernünftig abkühlen kann, und dann geht es für die
Fische hinein. Ob 12,15 oder 18 Stunden, spielt eine untergeordnete Rolle. Da muss Du Dir keinen Wecker stellen.

Ansonsten noch viel Spaß und lass uns teilhaben. Immer spannend zu sehen. Und ja, es wird auch mal was nicht optimal laufen. Also keine Angst.


----------



## Blueser (6. Dezember 2021)

Das mit den Gewürzen hatte ich früher auch gemacht. Jetzt nehme ich nur noch einfaches Salz und Wasser (6%). Schmecke da keinen Unterschied, der kommt dann wohl eher durch das verwendete Räuchermehl.


----------



## Gerd II (6. Dezember 2021)

Dazu kommt noch wenn man Mischung als Fertigmischung kauft, das ist so überzogen teuer, dafür bekommt man einen ganzen Sack Räuchermehl.


----------



## vonda1909 (6. Dezember 2021)

Ich nehme  nur Buche ob Späne  Mehl oder Holzstücke, direkt  vom Sägewerk. Ab und an kommt zum Schluss  Zucker  auf die  Glut das bringt  Glanz auf den Fisch


----------



## Aalzheimer (9. Dezember 2021)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Ich nehme  nur Buche ob Späne  Mehl oder Holzstücke, direkt  vom Sägewerk. Ab und an kommt zum Schluss  Zucker  auf die  Glut das bringt  Glanz auf den Fisch


und auf den Köddel


----------



## fuu_xD (10. Dezember 2021)

Moin, 
wollte morgen mal probieren Wolfsbarsch zu räuchern, gab 2 schon gebraten, mit den übrigen 2 will ich die mal geräuchert probieren, auch auf die Gefahr dass er trocken wird

Nun die Frage: Schuppen oder nicht? Hat das irgendein postiven/negativen Einfluss auf den Räuchervorgang? Die Forellen welche ich sonst immer Räuchere schuppe ich nie aber diese sind ja auch eine viel kleinere Hausnummer als beim Wolfsbarsch 
Danke!


----------



## Aalzheimer (10. Dezember 2021)

fuu_xD schrieb:


> Moin,
> wollte morgen mal probieren Wolfsbarsch zu räuchern, gab 2 schon gebraten, mit den übrigen 2 will ich die mal geräuchert probieren, auch auf die Gefahr dass er trocken wird
> 
> Nun die Frage: Schuppen oder nicht? Hat das irgendein postiven/negativen Einfluss auf den Räuchervorgang? Die Forellen welche ich sonst immer Räuchere schuppe ich nie aber diese sind ja auch eine viel kleinere Hausnummer als beim Wolfsbarsch
> Danke!


Wolfsbarsch habe ich bisher weder gefangen und auch  nicht geräuchert. Aber bei Barschen und Zandern habe ich mir das Schuppen erspart.
Die werden herrlich goldig und wenn die warm aus dem Ofen kommen, ist denen schnell der schuppige Mantel ausgezogen.
Ich denke Du solltest auf jeden Fall Warm essen. Wäre schade um den wertvollen Fisch wenn der in Esspapier enden würde.


----------



## fuu_xD (10. Dezember 2021)

Vielen Dank, ja das habe ich schon gehört die werden recht schnell trocken.. aber probieren geht über studieren!


----------



## fuu_xD (11. Dezember 2021)

Soo, ich bin begeistert, kein bisschen trocken, war superlecker! Habe sie direkt warm gegessen


----------



## Aalzheimer (12. Dezember 2021)

Sieht super und Appetitlich aus. Und wie gesagt, warm sind auch Zander und Barsch sehr lecker.


----------



## Aalzheimer (12. Dezember 2021)

Mal einen Anschnitt gewagt heute. Ist für unseren Geschmack echt super geworden. Optisch auch sehr schön. Leider sind die Bilder nicht so pralle, aber nun liegt es schon im Vakuum. Eine Seite vom Bauch hängt noch auf dem Dachboden. Scheint sich da ganz wohl zu fühlen. Also testräuchern gelungen. Zwischen Weihnachten und Neujahr geht es weiter. Am kommenden Wochenende startet wieder in der Weihnachtsräucherei. Der Wahnsinn dieses Mal mit Fischen. Ich werde euch dann Mal mit ein paar Bildern teilhaben lassen.


----------



## Aalzheimer (12. Dezember 2021)

Mal ein besseres Bild für die Farbe von dem Duroc Nacken


----------



## fritte (12. Dezember 2021)

#Forellen
Heute gab es gleich noch mal Forellen.
Muss ja noch üben.
Diesmal habe ich die Forellen bei 100 grad 40 min gegart im Rauch und dann 1,5 std bei 60grad.
Der Rauch bestand aus reiner Buche etwas Rosmarin und Wacholder.
Soooo lecker und saftig.
Hatte sie diesmal in einer 7% Lake liegen. Fand ich für mich besser


----------



## fritte (16. Dezember 2021)

Für morgen steht aal auf dem Programm.
Aale habe ich in 7% Lake.
Mein Plan, Aale bei 80 Grad garen bis sie anfangen zu Tropfen. Dann auf 60grad runter und goldbraun Räuchern. Passt das so? Zeitlich schätze ich 1 std. Garen dann bis zu 2 std. Rauch sind 5 Stück a 1 Kg


----------



## Aalzheimer (16. Dezember 2021)

A(a)lle Jahre wieder..
In der Weihnachtsräucherei.

Habe da morgen auch so ein bisschen was auf der Agenda stehen


----------



## Aalzheimer (16. Dezember 2021)

fritte schrieb:


> Für morgen steht aal auf dem Programm.
> Aale habe ich in 7% Lake.
> Mein Plan, Aale bei 80 Grad garen bis sie anfangen zu Tropfen. Dann auf 60grad runter und goldbraun Räuchern. Passt das so? Zeitlich schätze ich 1 std. Garen dann bis zu 2 std. Rauch sind 5 Stück a 1 Kg


Hi Fritte,

Ich würde für die Gartemperatur sogar noch höher gehen. Nehme ca. 100 Grad, dann für ne halbe/drei Viertel Stunde und dann 60-70 Grad Rauch bis zum wohl gefallen. Gerade weil deine 5 Kandidaten mit 1Kg auch nicht die kleinsten Fettschläuche sind


----------



## Blueser (16. Dezember 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> A(a)lle Jahre wieder..
> In der Weihnachtsräucherei.
> 
> Habe da morgen auch so ein bisschen was auf der Agenda stehen
> Anhang anzeigen 393079


Meine Fresse, soviel maßige Fische habe ich in meinem ganzen Leben nicht gefangen. 
Ich glaube, ich muss in eine andere Gegend ziehen...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (16. Dezember 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> A(a)lle Jahre wieder..
> In der Weihnachtsräucherei.
> 
> Habe da morgen auch so ein bisschen was auf der Agenda stehen
> Anhang anzeigen 393079


Torsten, das sieht gut aus…Du haust ja wieder rein …

Wenn dir die Eimer ausgehen, ich hab noch welche …
Gutes gelingen und mega Spaß dabei  …

fritte  :
Dir natürlich auch gutes gelingen…


Ich bin auch nächste Woche am räuchern… Habe noch fünf (75-85cm) auf Eis liegen lassen, schön für die Feiertage…Bilder werden folgen…


----------



## Gerd II (16. Dezember 2021)

Ich hab heute auch Reste verräuchert.
Der größte Aal ca. 700g.
Naß reingehangen, knapp eine viertel Stunde bei 100 Grad, bis die Bäuche gut aufgegangen sind und dann ca. 30 Minuten bei 75 / 80 Grad, anschließend noch eine gute Stunde in den Rauch bei um die die 50/60 Grad. Die Temperatur sollte da nicht höher sein, sonst garen die Fische weiter und werden trocken. 
Nachdem die Bäuche gut aufgegangen würd ich die Temperatur absenken, sonst hast Du ganz schnell die ungeliebten Fettschwänze.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (16. Dezember 2021)

Danke für den Tipp Gerd …
Ich werde dein Tipp diesmal befolgen und mal ausprobieren, bin immer noch etwas am experimentieren, grins…
Das mit den Fettschwänzen ist ein sehr guter Ratschlag von dir, die zu vermeiden !!! Hat’s letztens schon mal geklappt …


----------



## Drillsucht69 (16. Dezember 2021)

Mal ne Frage in die Runde…

Was macht den Unterschied aus, zwischen trocken und nass reinhängen ???
Macht sich das im Endergebnis bemerkbar, irgendwelche Vor-oder Nachteile ???
Interessiert mich, würde es gerne wissen, warum, wieso, weshalb ???


----------



## Mikesch (16. Dezember 2021)

Golden od. schwarz rausholen.


----------



## Seele (17. Dezember 2021)

Schön was ihr hier alles anstellt. Ich bekomm morgen nochmal ne Charge Lachs aus Schottland, damit es an Weihnachten was Leckeres zu kauen gibt.

Wie räuchert ihr euren Lachs? Würde mich mal interessieren. Vielleicht auch warum ihr was wie macht.


----------



## Aalzheimer (17. Dezember 2021)

Drillsucht69 
Also ich lasse meine Fische grundsätzlich vorher einmal hängend abtropfen. Abtrocknen tue ich sie nicht. Wichtig für die Farbe ist aber, dass du erst anfängst mit den Rauch, wenn die Fische wirklich trocken sind. Da ich ja mit Gas arbeite kann man das gut steuern. Bei Holz sollten die Fische trocken rein um nicht schwarz zu werden.

Seele 
Ich bin jetzt kein Lachsexperte, einfach weil es nicht so meins ist. Ich würde aber beizen und kalträuchern. Ist die die geilste Variante die ich Mal ausprobiert habe. Und natürlich flammlachs, auch wenn das nur entfernt etwas mit räuchern zu tun hat. Aber wenn du mehr bekommst, kannst ja unterschiedliche Dinge  ausprobieren.

Blueser
Gräme dich nicht. So viele Forellen bekommst du auch bei dir. Einfach zum Fischwirt des Vertrauens, vorbestellen und fertig


----------



## Gerd II (17. Dezember 2021)

Hallo Drillsucht, 
Ich muss noch dazu sagen, nur Aal kann man nass in den Ofen hängen , die anderen Fische sollten vorher richtig trocken sein.
Beim Aal öffnen sich so besser die Bauchlappen. Deshalb hier auch die höhere Anfangstemperatur.
Während man anderen Fisch gleich in den Ofen hängen kann, kommt der nasse Aal
(einmal mit Küchenpapier abgezogen)
erst bei voller Temperatur (ca, 100 Grad) in den Ofen,
sonst wird er wirklich schwarz. 
Dann gutes gelingen.


----------



## fritte (17. Dezember 2021)

Werde keine Bilder posten. Bin fast am heulen.
40min bei 90 Grad. Gegen gemessen mit 2 Thermometer. Mache die Tür auf um die temp schneller runter zu bekommen. Was sehe ich, alle aale abgefallen
Die sollten zu Weihnachten verschenkt werden, könnt euch vorstellen wie ich gerade fluche. Selten so nen scheiß erlebt, aber man lernt und muss auch Rückschläge erleiden.
Mal sehen wie ich die noch rette. Habe die vorsichtig aufs Gitter gelegt in der Hoffnung das es noch halbwegs brauchbar wird.


----------



## yukonjack (17. Dezember 2021)

Welche Haken hast du denn benutzt?


----------



## fritte (17. Dezember 2021)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Welche Haken hast du denn benutzt?


Scheinbar die falschen. Habe die Fleisch haken genommen


----------



## yukonjack (17. Dezember 2021)

Ich würde sowas empfehlen. 
https://www.amazon.de/R%C3%A4ucherhaken-Set-R%C3%A4ucherzubeh%C3%B6r-Doppelhaken-Fisch-R%C3%A4uchern/dp/B01MZBNBR6/ref=sr_1_8?keywords=r%C3%A4ucherhaken+forelle&qid=1639755211&sr=8-8


----------



## Gerd II (17. Dezember 2021)

Hey fritte,
das ist natürlich ärgerlich. 
Zumal Aal ja sehr teuer ist und dann sollten die auch noch für Bekannte sein. 
Die Aale hast Du bestimmt in den Kopf gehakt.
Nächstes Mal wird es garantiert besser. 
Wie ich ja geschrieben hatte, man lernt jedesmal dazu. 
Ich nutze diese Haken, werden um die Wirbelsäule gedreht,da fällt nichts ab. 
Gibs in verschiedene Stärken.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (17. Dezember 2021)

Danke Gerd und Torsten für die ausführliche Antwort …
So simpel ist es, hatte gedacht da steckt mehr hinter… 

Seele :
Ich habe zwei drei mal erst mit Lachs experimentiert, nicht erfahren genug um ein Top Tipp abzugeben… 
Gebeizt kann ich sehr empfehlen, und je nach Vorliebe danach im Kaltrauch etwas ne Geschmackaroma verpassen, schmeckt lecker…
Flammlachs werde ich auch mal ausprobieren, gute Idee auch beim grillen im Sommer…

fritte  :
Das ist ärgerlich und schade aber ne Lehre fürs Leben… 
Ich hoffe du konntest noch gut was retten…

Ich habe auch ne Lachshälfte gestern verbockt… In Vakuum probiert zu beizen war nicht so der Hit, danach versucht es durch warmräuchern zu retten aber versalzt ohne … 
Umso besser gingen dann aber die Getränke runter …


----------



## Aalzheimer (17. Dezember 2021)

Scheiße Fritte, das Tut mir leid. Aber so was passiert und gehört dazu. Auch als alter Räucherhase, z.B. wenn man zu faul ist die Lachsforellen Haken zu nehmen. Siehste, sogar heute


----------



## fritte (17. Dezember 2021)

Hier mal die aufgeplatzten und runter gefallenen Kollegen. Das waren so geile Trümmer. Geschmacklich sau lecker.
Der erste ist zur Strafe gleich gegessen worden nach dem abkühlen.


----------



## Seele (17. Dezember 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> :
> Ich habe zwei drei mal erst mit Lachs experimentiert, nicht erfahren genug um ein Top Tipp abzugeben…
> Gebeizt kann ich sehr empfehlen, und je nach Vorliebe danach im Kaltrauch etwas ne Geschmackaroma verpassen, schmeckt lecker…
> Flammlachs werde ich auch mal ausprobieren, gute Idee auch beim grillen im Sommer


Top Tip gibt's da glaube ich keinen. Man muss seine Erfahrungen machen. Natürlich ist es auch wie immer Geschmackssache


----------



## sprogoe (17. Dezember 2021)

Falsche Haken und zu hohe Temperatur (sieht aus, wie "Schwarzgeräuchertes", analoge Thermometer zeigen alle ca. 30 Grad zu wenig an, nimm ein digitales Thermometer.


----------



## Aalzheimer (17. Dezember 2021)

Aber ansonsten sind knapp 100 Kg Fisch so geworden wie ich und andere sie sich vorstellen


----------



## yukonjack (17. Dezember 2021)

sprogoe schrieb:


> Falsche Haken und zu hohe Temperatur (sieht aus, wie "Schwarzgeräuchertes", analoge Thermometer zeigen alle ca. 30 Grad zu wenig an, nimm ein digitales Thermometer.


Siggi hat`s genau getroffen.


----------



## Aalzheimer (17. Dezember 2021)




----------



## fritte (18. Dezember 2021)

sprogoe schrieb:


> Falsche Haken und zu hohe Temperatur (sieht aus, wie "Schwarzgeräuchertes", analoge Thermometer zeigen alle ca. 30 Grad zu wenig an, nimm ein digitales Thermometer.


Ich habe 2 digitale Thermometer drin.
Eins in der Mitte und eins weiter oben damit ich ggf. Besser nach steuern kann. Die Haken waren einfach mist und da ich die Aale zu spät er entdeckt hatte, und sie dann aufs Gitter gelegt hatte, war der Schaden schon da. Aber, das passiert mir kein 2 mal.
Werde berichten wenn ich mal wieder Aal probiere ob und wie es geklappt hat.


----------



## JottU (18. Dezember 2021)

Nachdem ich gestern mein Wichtelpaket erhalten habe, musste ich unbedingt was auspacken. 
Was solls, fängst halt doch noch heute an und holst das Fleisch aus dem Pökelschlaf.


----------



## JottU (18. Dezember 2021)

Nachdem ich gestern mein Wichtelpaket erhalten habe, musste ich unbedingt was auspacken. 
Was solls, fängst halt doch noch heute an und holst das Fleisch aus dem Pökelschlaf.
	

		
			
		

		
	

Anhang anzeigen 393178


----------



## Aalzheimer (18. Dezember 2021)

JottU schrieb:


> Nachdem ich gestern mein Wichtelpaket erhalten habe, musste ich unbedingt was auspacken.
> Was solls, fängst halt doch noch heute an und holst das Fleisch aus dem Pökelschlaf.
> 
> 
> ...


Und ich dachte du hast dir was zu naschen aus dem Kühlschrank geholt  . Aber das du noch selber basteln musst. Gutes gelingen


----------



## fuu_xD (18. Dezember 2021)

Der Tipp mit dem schlechten/falschen Thermometer hätte ich damals auch zu gern früher gewusst.. meine ersten paar räuchergänge mit Forellen ergaben immer richtige Geleeschwänze, wusste nicht woran das liegt.. habe dann mal ein anderes Thermometer zusätzlich reingehängt und siehe da, das analoge mitgelieferte Thermometer hat 30 (!) Grad zu wenig angezeigt, meine 90 Grad waren also in wahrheit 120 Grad  Konnte das durch ein neues analoges Thermometer bestätigen.


----------



## vonda1909 (19. Dezember 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> und auf den Köddel


Was ist bei dir Köder?


----------



## vonda1909 (19. Dezember 2021)

fritte schrieb:


> Scheinbar die falschen. Habe die Fleisch haken genommen








	

		
			
		

		
	
Die habe ich mir vor 30 Jahren  aus Edelstahl Klinkerankern  gemacht  und noch nie ist einer runtergefallen


----------



## Gerd II (20. Dezember 2021)

Hey Siggi, noch was zu den Thermometern.
Ich wäre bald von den Socken gefallen. 
Ich bin beim Kalträuchern von Lachs. Bei der Witterung habe ich mir jetzt noch eine Terrariumheizung(80W) und ein digitales Thermostat zugelegt.
Welch Wunder, während das org. analoge
Thermometer 15 Grad anzeigt, ist das digitale bei 20,Grad. Logisch erscheint, 
das das originale ja an der Tür angebracht ist, und den Fühler des Zusatzthermometers kann man mitten in den Ofen zum Fisch hängen.
Aber ohne Deinen Tipp wäre ich garnicht auf die Idee gekommen, das mal zu checken.


----------



## vonda1909 (20. Dezember 2021)

Ich habe 2 eins ist in der Tür 2cm lang u d eins  vom Klempner  aus einer Heizung mit einem 50 cm langen Fühler  .Das kommt immer von Oben  mitten zwischen die Fische


----------



## Aalzheimer (20. Dezember 2021)

Wir Griller nennen die "normalen" Thermometer die in den Öfen, Grills, Smoker usw. sind immer Schätzeisen. Habe meine Mal durch die Vernünftigen Funkthermometer überprüft und weiß die seitdem einzuschätzen. Bei Hitze sind Abweichungen bis zu 25 Grad durchaus realistisch. Da muss man also immer ein bisschen aufpassen


----------



## fritte (20. Dezember 2021)

Hat jemand Tipps für mich, war heute am Forellen Teich und habe jetzt 26 Seiten Lachsforelle im Kühlschrank liegen. Gutes Rezept für Beizen?
Soll ich sie auch heiß Räuchern?  Würde Beizen probieren, habe aber kein Rezept
Hier ein paar Bilder von heute. Waren zu zweit und haben sehr gut gefangen und raus geholt doch auch etliche verhauen ‍ Wetter war mal klar, mal absolut diesig / neblig.


----------



## vonda1909 (20. Dezember 2021)

Nehme Salz Zucke  50:100 g und Cardamom 10g pro 1.0 bis 1.5 kg Fisch  alles mischen  und dann den Fisch einreiben  .
In Beuten verpacken und in eine Wanne oder Gänsebräter  legen .Nun ein Brett drauf dieses beschweren.  Jeden Tag  die Seiten von unten nach oben wenden Nach 3 Tagen ist er fertig  .
Wenn du magst kannst du dann noch etwas  kalten Rauch dann lassen  muss aber nicht


----------



## Blueser (21. Dezember 2021)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 393297
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Genau die nutze ich auch, aus 2er Edelstahlschweißdraht gemacht...


----------



## vonda1909 (21. Dezember 2021)

Ich habe die in 2 Stärken auf dem Bild  ist  der dünnere.


----------



## Gerd II (21. Dezember 2021)

Der zweite Räuchergang steht an.




fritte, ich würde einen Teil der Hälften
erstmal einfrieren und ausprobieren was
die beste Methode ist und immer nur zwei oder vier Hälften zugleich räuchern.
So entgehst Du dem Risiko, das was schief läuft und Du kannst jedesmal noch was verbessern.


----------



## Gerd II (21. Dezember 2021)

So das wars für dieses Jahr.
Ich wünsch Euch dann Allen ein frohes Weihnachtsfest, kommt gut ins neue Jahr und bleibt gesund.


----------



## Aalzheimer (22. Dezember 2021)

Gerd II schrieb:


> So das wars für dieses Jahr.
> Ich wünsch Euch dann Allen ein frohes Weihnachtsfest, kommt gut ins neue Jahr und bleibt gesund.


Danke für die Bilder Gerd.
Und auch dir natürlich ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch in ein hoffentlich gutes und gesundes Jahr 2022  
Und natürlich guten Appetit


----------



## Aalzheimer (22. Dezember 2021)

Wobei, vor dem rutschen mache ich bestimmt noch mal ein paar Bilder von den Schinkenprobanten


----------



## JottU (22. Dezember 2021)

Während mein Schinken vor sich hin räuchert, hab ich mich mal an paar Pralinen probiert. Kommen morgen zur letzten Rutsche mit rein.


----------



## NaabMäx (22. Dezember 2021)

JottU schrieb:


> Während mein Schinken vor sich hin räuchert, hab ich mich mal an paar Pralinen probiert. Kommen morgen zur letzten Rutsche mit rein.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pralinen gefüllt mit Knoblauchpaste? (Weiß-rote Tube)
Pralinees - und wenns die Verwandschaft nicht mag, - sind es eben Boiles?
Welch ein durchtriebener Gastgeber.


----------



## yukonjack (22. Dezember 2021)

Habe heute auch mal ein wenig geräuchert.


----------



## świetlik (22. Dezember 2021)

Hallo, 
Super Bilder,  ich muss zugeben habe ich dieses Jahr noch nicht angefangen. 
Ich habe heute im polnischen Laden  rohe Wurst gekauft und bin ich am überlegen ob ich den kalt räucher paar mal und dann gar kochen oder einmal warm räuchern. 
Hat jemand Erfahrungen?


----------



## Aalzheimer (23. Dezember 2021)

świetlik 
Probiere einfach beides, haste den direkten Vergleich


----------



## Seele (23. Dezember 2021)

Ich freu mich schon auf morgen


----------



## rule270 (23. Dezember 2021)

Hy
Kauf dir einen Kaltrauchgenerator..
Ich selbst mache es anders.
Leider musste ich mir so einige Dinge hier im Tröd  anflicken lassen.
Schick mir eine PN dann werde ich antworten.
Rudi


----------



## rule270 (23. Dezember 2021)

sundangler schrieb:


> *AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..*
> 
> Du Dirk ich glaub dir das. Aber ich habe mal nach einem Rezept aus einem Buch dies probiert und kann nur sagen lecker. Ich habe noch nie Zander mit Schuppen geräuchert aber durch die kurze Räucherzeit war er immer noch nicht trocken.


Hy
Leg den Zander nach dem Salzen in deiner Marinade, mit dem Räucherhaken auf Backpapier in den Ofen. Gare Ihn bei 80° 20 Minuten.
Häng Ihn dann mit verlängerten Bauchschnitt in den Räucherofen. Entweder Kaltrauchgenerator oder meine Methode klappt immer und ist sehr geschmackvoll.
Rudi


----------



## dieteraalland (23. Dezember 2021)

Seele schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 393562
> 
> 
> Ich freu mich schon auf morgen


beschenkst dich selber 
dann mal ein frohes weihnachtsfest


----------



## Seele (23. Dezember 2021)

dieteraalland schrieb:


> beschenkst dich selber
> dann mal ein frohes weihnachtsfest


Sicher ist sicher, nicht dass ich gar nix bekomme.


----------



## JottU (24. Dezember 2021)

Weihnachtsräucherei abgeschlossen.


----------



## Aalzheimer (25. Dezember 2021)

Saubere Arbeit. Sieht sehr gut aus. Was hat das denn mit den "Pralinen" auf sich. Was ist das genau?


----------



## JottU (25. Dezember 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Saubere Arbeit. Sieht sehr gut aus. Was hat das denn mit den "Pralinen" auf sich. Was ist das genau?



Käsevariationen.
Einfach Käse reiben und mit was einem so in den Sinn kommt vermengen. Kügelchen formen und räuchern. Bin da selbst noch am experimentieren, vor allem was die Bindung des Käse angeht angeht, evtl. etwas wärmer bei der Zubereitung. 
Bei den Zutaten war bei mir eindeutig Knoblauch der Renner, gefolgt von Rosinen und Oliven. Gelesen, aber noch nicht probiert, sämtliches Trockenobst, Honig, Pilze.
Reibekäse funktioniert aufgrund des enthaltenen Trennmittels nicht.


----------



## fritte (29. Dezember 2021)

Ich habe es wieder getan. Nach dem der Aal ja leider nicht so optisch gelungen war, geschmacklich waren alle total begeistert, habe ich vor Weihnachten noch Mal die Rute gewedelt. Es waren 45kg Lachsforellen die raus gekommen sind.
Habe die direkt vor Ort filitiert und 10kg direkt in Beize gelegt.
3 Tage ziehen lassen, 8 Std trocknen und dann ab 6 Std. Kalt geräuchert bei 10-12 Grad. Der Fisch wurde im Anschluss direkt in Vakuum gezogen und heute nach 3 Tagen der erste Anschnitt. 
Was soll ich sagen, Sau lecker.


----------



## Aalzheimer (5. Januar 2022)

Frohes Neues auch an die Räucherrunde. Ich bin noch in Quarantäne, mittlerweile aber wieder fit. Gleich Mal ausgenutzt und das Fleisch, was eigentlich schon zwischen den Tagen im den Rauch sollte, vorbereitet und zum trocknen aufgegangen.  Freitag kommt hoffentlich der erste Kaltrauchgang.


----------



## Gerd II (5. Januar 2022)

Hey Torsten, erst mal noch ein gesundes Neues.
Da braucht man aber wirklich eine Zettelwirtschaft, um da noch durch zu sehen. 
Dann gutes gelingen.


----------



## Aalzheimer (5. Januar 2022)

Gerd II schrieb:


> Hey Torsten, erst mal noch ein gesundes Neues.
> Da braucht man aber wirklich eine Zettelwirtschaft, um da noch durch zu sehen.
> Dann gutes gelingen.


Ich will Mal ein bisschen mehr ins Detail gehen was die Gewichtverluste anbelangt. Also notiere ich Pökelgewicht, Räuchergewicht und Fertiggewicht. Bin Mal gespannt was da so bei Rum kommt.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (5. Januar 2022)

So Jungs, 
auch ein gesundes Neues euch allen !!!!
Richtig leckere Sachen die ihr so hingezaubert habt… Ich habe das räuchern leider in den letzten Tagen vernachlässigt…Kann aber noch was werden wenn ich die Leckereien hier so sehe …

Hier noch paar versprochene Bilder von vor Weihnachten …
Ein Temperaturunterschied von den so genannten Schätzeisen und ein digitalen Thermometer …
Sowie nur vier statt den fünf angesagten Aalen, den fünften hab ich leider erst entdeckt als die schon fertig waren … Habe wenigstens ein Grund die Tage den noch nachzuräuchern, hänge dann ein paar Forellen mit rein…
Zu den Temperaturunterschied muss ich erwähnen dass ich spät abends bei minus zwei-drei Grad vor Weihnachten geräuchert habe, vielleicht deswegen so groß der unterschied weil der in der Tür steckt obwohl der Ofen isoliert ist…Werde bei wärmeren Temperaturen noch mal drauf achten… Fakt ist, dass der ungenau ist, wie schon vorab hier diskutiert…
Und für die aufmerksamen  ja, ich habe mein Ofen zwischendurch sauber gemacht… 



Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Ich will Mal ein bisschen mehr ins Detail gehen was die Gewichtverluste anbelangt. Also notiere ich Pökelgewicht, Räuchergewicht und Fertiggewicht. Bin Mal gespannt was da so bei Rum kommt.


Interessant !!!


----------



## Drillsucht69 (5. Januar 2022)

Hier die Bilder dazu, hab’s vergessen anzuhängen…


----------



## Aalzheimer (6. Januar 2022)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> ja, ich habe mein Ofen zwischendurch sauber gemacht…


Ahhhrrgg.
Aber die Farbe der Aale ist gut


----------



## Aalzheimer (6. Januar 2022)

Grundsätzlich läuft ja nicht immer alles identisch ab. Deswegen ist ein bisschen studieren vermutlich gar nicht schlecht. Ich hatte meine drei Probanten Stücke aus Dezember zum Beispiel 7x12 Stunden im Rauch, bevor mir die Farbe zusagte. Hätte aber auch mehr sein dürfen. Aus Angst das es zu rauchig wird, habe ich die rausgenommen. Der Speck hatte ein für mich angenehmes Raucharoma, der Nacken hätte durchaus mehr vertragen können. Beim letzten Mal haben 4 Durchgänge ausgereicht um das gewünschte Ergebnis zu erzielen. Bei uns Hobby Räucherern wirs es immer Schwankungen geben. Aber darum ist es ja ein Hobby


----------



## Drillsucht69 (6. Januar 2022)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Ahhhrrgg.
> Aber die Farbe der Aale ist gut


Irgendwas muss mir auch mal gelingen …


----------



## Aalzheimer (7. Januar 2022)

Erster Gang wurde heute morgen angefeuert. Nun geht es Zweischichtig weiter


----------



## Gerd II (13. Januar 2022)

Jetzt hab ich mal eine Frage.
Letztens gab es dicke Rippe im Angebot in richtig großen Stücken.
Obwohl mir die Witterung jetzt im Januar zu unsicher ist, am liebsten hätte ich wieder losgelegt.
Doch nun meine Frage.
Im Netz und auch in Büchern hab ich gelesen, die muss man auf Grund der Knochen auf ca. 70 Grad erhitzen (in heißem Wasser) .
Woanders sieht und liest man wieder, man kann Rippchen oder auch dicke Rippe genau so kalt räuchern wie Schinken und Speck.
Wie habt ihr das gemacht?

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Aalzheimer (13. Januar 2022)

Hi Gerd. Habe ich auch noch nie gemacht. Heiß ja, kalt nein. Ich würde vorher auf jeden Fall die Knochen rausschneiden (lassen). An so einem Knochen sammeln sich glaube ich schnell Bakterien


----------



## Gerd II (13. Januar 2022)

Mir ist dazu auch noch selbst was eingefallen.
Es könnte durchaus sein, daß die Rippen erhitzt werden müssen(Wasserbad vor dem Kalträuchern) , wenn man die dann kalt isst.
Normal kalt geräuchert und für Eintöpfe
gedacht, würde sich ein erhitzen erübrigen, da sie mit dem Eintopf sowieso erhitzt werden.
Müssten dann aber relativ zeitnah nach dem Räuchern eingefroren oder verbraucht  werden.

Torsten, was macht das Fleisch, alles im Lot.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (13. Januar 2022)

Tut mir leid Gerd, ich habe keine Ahnung…
Aber ne Frage zu den Außentemperaturen hätte ich… Was sind die optimalen Temperaturen fürs kalträuchern ??? Frage, weil dir die Witterung zu unsicher ist… 
Man, ich muss noch soviel an Wissen aufsaugen …


----------



## Gerd II (13. Januar 2022)

Mit dem Wetter, so wie es jetzt ist, geht es ja.
Aber wenn man jetzt loslegt, weiß man nicht wie kalt es in 2/3 Wochen sein wird.
Und ich als alter Zopp hab keine Lust, bei 10 Grad minus mich hinzustellen und zu räuchern.
Deshalb ist meine Zeit von E. Oktober
bis A./M. Dezember und dann vielleicht noch mal im März.


----------



## Aalzheimer (13. Januar 2022)

Ja, das ist richtig. Heißgeräuchertes hält sich nicht ganz so lange. Muss es aber auch nicht


----------



## Aalzheimer (13. Januar 2022)

Meine erste Rutsche liegt in den letzten Zügen. So kann es was werden


----------



## Aalzheimer (15. Januar 2022)

Ich habe fertig


----------



## Aalzheimer (15. Januar 2022)

Ist ganz gut was zusammen gekommen


----------



## yukonjack (15. Januar 2022)

Alzheimer. Kann mir nicht vorstellen dass das schmecken soll. Kannste mir alles zur Entsorgung schicken.


----------



## warrior (16. Januar 2022)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Ist ganz gut was zusammen gekommen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Moin,
Sieht lecker aus.
Wie lange ist der Schinken, vakuumiert, haltbar?


----------



## Gerd II (16. Januar 2022)

Man Torsten, das sieht alles sehr lecker aus. Auch der Bauch, das sind ja mal paar Apparate und ohne Knochen, super.
Ich werd wohl im Frühjahr auch noch mal ran müssen, der Gefrierer nimmt so schnell ab, so schnell kann man garnicht gucken.


----------



## Aalzheimer (16. Januar 2022)

Gerd II schrieb:


> Man Torsten, das sieht alles sehr lecker aus. Auch der Bauch, das sind ja mal paar Apparate und ohne Knochen, super.
> Ich werd wohl im Frühjahr auch noch mal ran müssen, der Gefrierer nimmt so schnell ab, so schnell kann man garnicht gucken.


Ja, das ist ein äußerst bekanntes Problem


----------



## Aalzheimer (16. Januar 2022)

warrior schrieb:


> Moin,
> Sieht lecker aus.
> Wie lange ist der Schinken, vakuumiert, haltbar?


Hi Warrior. Da das kaltgeräuchert ist, hält es im Kühlschrank vakuumiert gut 1 Jahr oder vielleicht auch länger. Mehr als 9 Monate habe ich noch nicht geschafft


----------



## Zanderudo (16. Januar 2022)

Sieht hier alles sehr lecker aus!!!

Da hatte ich auch gleich wieder Lust zum räuchern ;-)

Bei mir kommt heute Forelle und Plattfisch in den Ofen.









LG
Udo


----------



## Aalzheimer (16. Januar 2022)

Zanderudo 
Toller Ofen den Du da hast  
Dann mal gut Rauch


----------



## Zanderudo (16. Januar 2022)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Dann mal gut Rauch



läuft


----------



## Zanderudo (16. Januar 2022)

Sooo,
gleich wird gefuttert  











LG
Udo


----------



## Aalzheimer (16. Januar 2022)

Wohl bekomms


----------



## vonda1909 (17. Januar 2022)

Die Scholle sieht richtig prächtig aus


----------



## vonda1909 (17. Januar 2022)

Mal andere Frage hast du die vom Boot aus gefangen oder vom Strand


----------



## Zanderudo (17. Januar 2022)

Schau mal bei Yout... unter Udo Menze.
Alles vom Kayak


----------



## tomxxxtom (17. Januar 2022)

Die ReFos auch?


----------



## Zanderudo (17. Januar 2022)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Die ReFos auch?


Mit dem Kayak auf dem Forellenteich das würde die Stimmung mal anheben


----------



## Zanderudo (17. Januar 2022)

Obwohl.... die letzte große Refo hatte ich auch in der Ostsee...
Sieht man auch auf dem Video.

LG
Udo


----------



## Skott (17. Januar 2022)

Zanderudo schrieb:


> Obwohl.... die letzte große Refo hatte ich auch in der Ostsee...
> Sieht man auch auf dem Video.
> 
> LG
> Udo


Schöner Film, Udo!


----------



## honig-im-kopf (18. Januar 2022)

Brauche Hilfeeeee ...

hab mir n Blechräucherofen gekauft, zusätzlich eine Elektroheizung und 2 Termometer.
so weit so gut.

nun, mein Problem:

hab die Kiste mal zur Probe angeheizt und habe Temperaturschwankungen (nur leerer Ofen),
von 60 - 120 Grad. D.H. der Ofen heizt hoch bis auf 120 Grad, kühlt runter bis auf 60 Grad -
erst dann, springt die Heizung wieder an. Ist das OK ?

Weil, die Durchschnittstemperatur liegt ja bei 90 Grad. Oder denke ich in meinem Alter wirr ?


----------



## Aalzheimer (18. Januar 2022)

honig-im-kopf 

ein wenig wirr ja  .
Beachte, Du hast  im Winter natürlich andere Einflüsse als im Sommer was die Temperatur angeht.
Fakt ist, das 60Grad zum Garen zu wenig, und 120 zum Fische räuchern zu viel sind. Du musst also testen 
um die goldene Mitte zu finden. Hast du den Durchlauf schon mal mit einer Ladung Räuchermehl gemacht? 
Ab welcher Temperatur schafft es Deine Heizung in Kombi mit Deinem Ofen das Mehl zu entzünden, 
und wie wirkt sich dass dann auf die Temperatur aus (Das Mehl heizt mit). 

Ein neues Sportgerät bedeutet auch immer kennenlernen. Eine Ferndiagnose fällt da sehr schwer, 
Ich habe auch mal ein wenig mit E-Heizungen getestet, wurde aber zum Heißräuchern einfach kein Freund davon, 
auch wegen den Schwankungen. Mir gefällt da Gas wesentlich besser.
Vielleicht könntest Du mit einer kleiner zusätzlichen Steuerung (z,B Inkbird oder ähnliches) an Deiner Heizung die 
Ab- und Einschaltgrenzen sehr nahe zusammen legen. Das könnte dann die Schwankungen verringern. 
Ich benutze so etwas beim kalträuchern, und halte somit die Temperatur relativ Konstant bei 13 Grad im Ofen. 
Dafür darf die Heizung dann selber aber eben keine Schaltkontrolle haben, oder diese muss überbrückt werden.


----------



## vonda1909 (18. Januar 2022)

Wenn möglich machen die drei Seiten eine Holzkiste wird 10 cm Steinwolle dazwischen und schon sind deine Temperaturschwankung fast weg achso ja das musst du dann auch drauf machen mit der Dämmung nur dass dein Rohr mit dem rauchfrei ist


----------



## JottU (18. Januar 2022)

honig-im-kopf 
Das Problem ist die Trägheit der Elektro Heizung. Wie Aalzheimer schon sagte würde ich auch zu einem InkBird raten. Temperaturschwankungen lassen sich damit zwar auch nicht vermeiden, aber sie sind dann nicht mehr so extrem. Und dann heißt es erstmal das Ding bei deinem Schrank zu "eichen". Beim aufheizen kannst du die Temperatur gut 10 Grad niedriger einstellen wie gewünscht, aber das ist halt auch schrankabhängig. Ist der Schrank mal heiß kannst du die An- und Abschalttemperaturen anpassen. Nimm dir die Zeit und teste das am leeren Ofen durch, paar Bier und ein Grill daneben und los gehts.                                 Dämmen würd ich auch. Vor allem wenn du auch kalträuchern willst, da reicht zum InkBird dann auch ne Glühbirne.

Aalzheimer 
Habe jetzt den Wichtelschinken genossen --- lecker, lecker, lecker. 
Ich werd dann wohl auch mal mich an jungem Schinken versuchen.


----------



## honig-im-kopf (19. Januar 2022)

inkbird - was ist das ????
ich bin 60 und kein elektrofuzzi ...

der ofen steht zur zeit in meiner grillecke und ich hab kalksandsteine 3 seitig drumherum gestellt.

wenn ich das mit dem räuchern richtig verstanden hab, braucht der fisch (in meinem fall forelle) eine gewisse kern temperatur zum garen ?
die kerntemperatur müsste doch logischerweise wenn ich mit 80 grad räuchere, deutlich niederiger sein als die ofentemperatur ?
kann mir jemand die ca. temperatur für portionsforellen ca. 300 - 500 g sagen und die ca. garzeit ....

in irgendwelchen büchern zum räuchern schreibt jeder was anderes - bisher hab ich von temperaturen zwischen 80 und 120 grad gelesen.


----------



## Gerd II (19. Januar 2022)

Da Du ja auch älteren Jahrgangs bist, kannst Du Dich vielleicht noch erinnern wie früher geräuchert wurde.
Ein Blechfass und oben einen nassen Sack drauf und ohne Thermometer.
Ich hab jetzt zwar auch ein isolierten Ofen, aber es geht auch ohne.
Mit Holz hast Du nicht die großen Temperaturschwankungen, aber man muss eben aufpassen, daß es nicht zu heiß wird.
80-120 Grad wären mir für Forellen zu heiß. Ich räuchere Fisch bei 70- 80 Grad.
Bei leichter Temperatur und offener Tür kannst Du die Forollen vorher im Ofen schön trocknen.


----------



## honig-im-kopf (19. Januar 2022)

ich habe noch nie geräuchert - bin blutiger neuling ...


----------



## Gerd II (19. Januar 2022)

Jeder fängt mal klein an und durch jeden Versuch kann man dazu lernen.
So ging es ja uns Allen.


----------



## Aalzheimer (20. Januar 2022)

honig-im-kopf schrieb:


> ich habe noch nie geräuchert - bin blutiger neuling ...


und aller Anfang ist schwer.
Manchmal ist es aber das beste einfach loszulegen.
Ich würde mal 2 Forellen in Lake einlegen und dann einfach starten.

Ich handhabe das bei Portionsforellen, Makrelen oder Aalen eigentlich immer so, dass ich die Fische (bei mir sogar Nass)
ca. 20-30 Minuten bei ca. 100 Grad trockene und gleichzeitig gare. Dafür steht der Rauchabzug voll offen. Erst dann gebe 
ich das Räuchermehl hinzu, denn nur die trockene Forelle nimmt die schöne goldene Farbe an, ansonsten kann es schnell schwarz werden.
Wenn die Rauchentwicklung schän da ist, schließe ich den Rauchabzug weitestgehend.

Danach räucher ich für ca. 1-1 1/2 Stunden bei ca. 60 Grad, je nach Optik der Fische.
Und das war es. Wenn Du die Temperaturen mit Deinen Ofen einigermaßen in den griff bekommst, ist das in Ordnung, und wenn 
es mal ein bisschen Abweichung gibt auch. Einfach mal mit wenig Fisch testen. Sollte es dann in die Hose gehen, was ich für 
unwahrscheinlich halte, brauchst Du Dich nicht zu sehr ärgern.

JottU 
Schön das es schmeckt. Die große 2. Charge welche ich jetzt fertig gestellt hatte, hat mir vom Rauch sogar noch besser gefallen. 
Waren auch 2 Durchgänge Rauch mehr. Ich mag das Zeug echt gerne und meine Nachbarn und Freunde waren auch sehr angetan.
Wird auf jeden Fall noch weiter verfeinert. Die nächsten Rutschen werde ich mal mit der Würzmischung von Royal Spice für Landschinken
und italienischen Schinken ausprobieren. Dann muss man auch nicht soviel selber zusammen mörsern


----------



## honig-im-kopf (20. Januar 2022)

danke für euere tips - ich werde es in der nächsten woche einfach mal probieren.
ihr habt recht, was soll schon schief gehen - ob ich die forellen verschenke, 
oder mich nun endlich mal ans räuchern zu wagen ....


----------



## Blueser (20. Januar 2022)

Ich habe auch so einen Ofen mit E-Heizung. Leer ist der ratzfatz überheizt. Wenn er bestückt ist, funktioniert die Heizung doch relativ gut, ist so eine mit Regler.
Aber so ein Inkbird scheint da wohl von Vorteil zu sein, kannte ich bis dato noch nicht: Klick!


----------



## honig-im-kopf (20. Januar 2022)

n regler hat meine auch - nur halt nicht mit termostat.

und ich denke, dass die einstellung je nach aussentemperatur angepasst werden muß.


----------



## Blueser (20. Januar 2022)

Yep, sitze meist in Sichtweite vor dem Ofen und hab das Thermometer im Blick. Wind ist blöd, da ist man ständig am regeln. Werde mir den Inkbird mal genauer anschauen.


----------



## Gerd II (20. Januar 2022)

Für den normalen Gebrauch gibs sowas auch erheblich günstiger und funktioniert 1a.


----------



## vonda1909 (20. Januar 2022)

Du kannst kaufen was  immer du möchtest  doch deine Blech Dose  im kalten  Wind wird immer Temperaturschwankungen  haben solange du keine Isolierung hast.


----------



## Gerd II (20. Januar 2022)

Da hast Du voll Recht,
deshalb sollte man sich beim Kauf eines Räucherofens genau überlegen, ob man nicht ein paar Euro mehr ausgibt.


----------



## honig-im-kopf (20. Januar 2022)

steht nicht im kalten wind - hab kalksandsteine 3 seitig drumrumgestapelt.
es geht mir nicht ums geld - aber bevor ich 1000,00 euro ausgebe, will ich erst mal schauen, ob es was für mich ist.


----------



## Blueser (20. Januar 2022)

Gerd II schrieb:


> Für den normalen Gebrauch gibs sowas auch erheblich günstiger und funktioniert 1a.
> Anhang anzeigen 396409


Hatte ich auch schon gesehen, kosten so um die 20€. Wird wohl so eins werden.


----------



## Aalzheimer (20. Januar 2022)

honig-im-kopf 
Meine beiden großen Öfen zum Fisch räuchern sind auch nicht isoliert,
verfügen allerdings über recht stabile Blechwände (3-4mm). Keine Isolierung Ist also kein KO Kriterium.

Was ich immer sage, lernt Euch kennen. Und vertraue bei der Temperaturanzeige nicht unbedingt
den installierten Schätzeisen. Das tue ich erst dann, wenn ich weiß, wie ungenau Sie sind  

Du wirst auch im Winter mit der passenden Hitzequelle in der dünnwandigen Blechkiste gute Ergebnisse erzielen können.


----------



## honig-im-kopf (20. Januar 2022)

meiner besteht aus verzinktem blech, aber tür mit fenster.
ich hab 2 temperaturanzeigen - einmal ein eingebautes "schätzeisen" und ein digitaltermometer.
die elektroheizung ist genial - damit bekomm ich die temperatur zum räuchern bestimmt auch bei -20 grad hin.

hab mir so ein inkbird jetzt mal angeschaut - scheint ja idiotensicher zu sein, also genau mein ding ...


----------



## Aalzheimer (20. Januar 2022)

honig-im-kopf schrieb:


> hab mir so ein inkbird jetzt mal angeschaut - scheint ja idiotensicher zu sein, also genau mein ding ...


Was meinst Du warum ich so ein Dingen benutzen kann


----------



## Gerd II (20. Januar 2022)

Blueser, musst mal bei ebay gucken, habe vor 6 Wochen 15, 50€ incl. Versand bezahlt .
Hab zwei Bekannte, die das Teil auch nutzen, sind alle bisher zufrieden.
Vor allem der Temperaturfühler ist relativ genau.


----------



## honig-im-kopf (20. Januar 2022)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Was meinst Du warum ich so ein Dingen benutzen kann



kannst du mir verraten, wieviel temperatur das kabel vom fühler abkann ?


----------



## Aalzheimer (20. Januar 2022)

honig-im-kopf schrieb:


> kannst du mir verraten, wieviel temperatur das kabel vom fühler abkann ?


Das ist ein guter Einwand. Ich habe eben auch versucht mich zu erinnern, was die einzustellende Maximaltemperatur
bei dem Teilchen war. Bekomme es aber nicht mehr auf dem Schirm. Ich benutze es ja auch nur zum Kalträuchern 

Edit:
Habe es gerade nachgeschaut, Einstellbar bis +99 Grad. Was das Kabel des Fühlers bei 110 oder 120 Grad macht, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Aalzheimer (20. Januar 2022)

Gerd II schrieb:


> Blueser, musst mal bei ebay gucken, habe vor 6 Wochen 15, 50€ incl. Versand bezahlt .
> Hab zwei Bekannte, die das Teil auch nutzen, sind alle bisher zufrieden.
> Vor allem der Temperaturfühler ist relativ genau.


Gerd, was kann denn euer Teilchen. Ist ja vom Prinzip auch sowas?!


----------



## Gerd II (20. Januar 2022)

Ist natürlich nur ein einfaches Thermostat.,wo man dann eine Heizung anschließen kann.
Ich nutze ein 80 Watt Heizkabel für Terrarien.
Das was es können muss, die Temperatur zu regulieren, macht auch diese einfache Ausführung.
Das wichtigste ist aber, das bei dem Teil
die Temperatur auch dem tatsächlichen
Wert annähernd entspricht. 
Und nicht wie das eingebaute Termometer, das über 10 Grad abweicht.


----------



## JottU (21. Januar 2022)

Normalerweise lasse ich ihn ja noch ne Woche hängen, brauchte aber Speck und bin an ihm nicht vorbei gekommen. Weihnachtsschinken21 ist lecker geworden.


----------



## Aalzheimer (22. Januar 2022)

Sieht Klasse aus


----------



## Djangofisch (22. Januar 2022)

Hallo zusammen
Hier mein Ergebnis nach drei Räuchergängen. Morgen findet der letzte Durchgang statt. Dann geht's zum Abhängen für eine Woche. Danach wird probiert ob alles passt.  Der Schinken liegt auch schon eine Woche im Vakum zum pökeln.  Das wird der nächste Versuch.


----------



## Aalzheimer (23. Januar 2022)

Djangofisch schrieb:


> Dann geht's zum Abhängen für eine Woche.


Bin Mal gespannt ob du die schaffst wenn es ein Erstlingswerk ist


----------



## Skott (23. Januar 2022)

Djangofisch schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> Hier mein Ergebnis nach drei Räuchergängen. Morgen findet der letzte Durchgang statt. Dann geht's zum Abhängen für eine Woche. Danach wird probiert ob alles passt.  Der Schinken liegt auch schon eine Woche im Vakum zum pökeln.  Das wird der nächste Versuch.


Der Speck sieht ja richtig gut aus...


----------



## yukonjack (23. Januar 2022)

Skott schrieb:


> Der Speck sieht ja richtig gut aus...


Ja, wenn ich daran denke was man so im Laden kaufen kann. Wäre gerne bereit für solch eine Ware auch etwas mehr zu bezahlen. So mach ein Schlachter/Metzger sollte hier mal reinschauen.


----------



## Djangofisch (23. Januar 2022)

Hallo zusammen
Letzter Kalträucherdurchgang ist fertig.  Ich wollte ihn jetzt für  eine Woche noch in Keller bei 8 Grad reifen lassen. Ist das zu wenig oder reicht das?. Wollte ihn danach im Vacumbeutel einschweißen zum nachreifen. Wie würdet ihr das machen. Bin um jeden Rat dankbar.  Gruß Djangofisch


----------



## JottU (23. Januar 2022)

Djangofisch schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> Letzter Kalträucherdurchgang ist fertig.  Ich wollte ihn jetzt für  eine Woche noch in Keller bei 8 Grad reifen lassen. Ist das zu wenig oder reicht das?. Wollte ihn danach im Vacumbeutel einschweißen zum nachreifen. Wie würdet ihr das machen. Bin um jeden Rat dankbar.  Gruß Djangofisch



Bauch hänge ich 10 bis 14 Tage zum reifen, Schinken 3-4 Wochen. Ist aber auch pers. Geschmacksache wie fest man ihn haben will. Temperatur bis max 15°C. Wie hoch ist die Luftfeuchtigkeit in deinem Keller? Um die 70% wäre gut.


----------



## Djangofisch (23. Januar 2022)

Hallo Jottu
Muss ich morgen mal messen. Ich denke so um die 60-65 % muss aber morgen erst mal messen. Falls unter 70% hättest du einen Vorschlag was ich sonst noch machen kann. Dachboden vielleicht?.
Gruß Djangofisch


----------



## Djangofisch (23. Januar 2022)

Hallo Jottu
Habe mal die Luftfeuchtigkeit gemessen. Keller 42 % bei 8,7 Grad und Dachboden  45% bei 11 Grad. Hast du eine Idee was ich sonst noch machen kann. Gruß Djangofisch


----------



## JottU (23. Januar 2022)

Djangofisch 
Du hast mal etwas von einem selbstgebauten Aufbewahrungsschrank geschrieben. wenn der belüftet ist kannst du den doch auch als Reifeschrank nehmen. Mit einer Schüssel Wasser oder feuchtem Tuch drinnen kannst du die Luftfeuchtigkeit erhöhen. Unter 65% trocknet zu schnell, über 85% kann es anfangen zu schimmeln. Bei 8°C ist die Gefahr aber auch wieder eher gering.


----------



## Aalzheimer (24. Januar 2022)

Ansonsten wähle die Dauer des "Abhängens" kürzer.

Wenn Dir Deine Werke austrocknen, ist das auch Schade. Ein bisschen Trockenrand bekommst Du 
im Vakuum nach ein paar Tagen wieder weg. Aber bei 42-45% LF wirst Du recht schnell ein ziemlich trockenes Stück haben.
Dann würde ich lieber weitestgehend darauf verzichten wenn es keine andere Möglichkeit gibt, und
der Schrank evtl. noch nicht fertig ist.

Bei mir klappt es auch nicht, wenn die äußeren Bedingungen nicht gut sind. Beim letzten mal konnte ich wunderbar im Ofen hängen lassen. Gesteuerte 13 Grad bei 74% LF. Auch auf meinem Dachboden habe ich schon mal 2 Wochen hängen lassen. Wenn es aber nicht passt, kommt es eben ins Vakuum und fertig.
Dort "reift" es allerdings auch nicht nach. Aber schmecken, tut es trotzdem. Nicht immer so viele Gedanken machen und an jeden Schritt halten den Dir Experten, das www oder Bücher vorgeben.


----------



## Aalzheimer (24. Januar 2022)

Ich war auch wieder fleissig. Irgendwie ein Deja-Vú. Aber diesmal gibt es auch was für den (heißen) Smoker. Pastrami und Candy Bacon ruhen zwischen Nacken, Bauch, Filet, Schulter und Tafelspitz für den Kaltrauch. Jetzt heißt es wieder warten


----------



## fuu_xD (28. Januar 2022)

Mal eine Frage zum Thema Kalträuchern... habe neulich das erste mal 2 Saiblingsfilets kaltgeräuchert, war auch recht gut, jedoch lese ich im Internet immer komplett verschiedene Meinungen zum Thema beizen. Ich hatte meine Filets mit 70g Salz und der gleichen Menge Zucker pro Kg Fisch bestreut und dann einvakumiert. Nach 36 Stunden habe ich sie dann rausgeholt zum räuchern. Nun lese und höre ich immer wieder das 36 Stunden zu kurz sind. Manchmal genau das Gegenteil, hier wird behauptet maximal 12 Stunden reichen schon.
Habt ihr hier Erfahrungen was minimum der Beizzeit angeht?


----------



## Aalzheimer (29. Januar 2022)

Ich habe nicht wirklich viel Erfahrung beim Beizen und Kalträuchern von Fisch. Ist halt nicht so meins. Aber, wenn es dir selber bei deinem Versuch gut geschmeckt hat, hast du ja wahrscheinlich nicht viel falsch gemacht


----------



## Gerd II (29. Januar 2022)

Hey, nimm von 36  und 12 Std. die Mitte und dann liegst Du genau richtig.
Wenn das für große Lachsseiten reicht, dann für einen Saibling erst recht.
Unterschiedlicher sind da schon die Salz und Zuckerangaben.
Das reicht von 40-100 g.
Ich hatte 70g Salz und 30g Zucker pro kg
genommen, war lecker.
Aber die Geschmäcker sind verschieden,
deshalb da jeder nach seinen Geschmack.


----------



## fuu_xD (30. Januar 2022)

Danke euch, ich werde nächstes mal eine kürzere Beizzeit ausprobieren.

Gestern habe ich mich an Goldlocke versucht, also Tilapiafilets heißgeräuchert.
Musste mit Holzstäbchen improvisieren damit die Filets nicht vom Gitter fallen:




Hier das Endergebnis:




Super lecker, nächstes mal aber kürzer Salzen.
Habe die Filets 1,5 Stunden mit einer Salzschicht im Kühlschrank ziehen lassen.


----------



## JottU (30. Januar 2022)

Pökeln mal anders. Hab einen Teil des Käses fürs nächste räuchern testweise mal mit Knoblauch gepimpt.


----------



## Aalzheimer (31. Januar 2022)

JottU schrieb:


> Pökeln mal anders. Hab einen Teil des Käses fürs nächste räuchern testweise mal mit Knoblauch gepimpt.
> Anhang anzeigen 397437



Na da will einer nach dem Essen aber seine Ruhe haben


----------



## Aalzheimer (6. Februar 2022)

Heute widme ich mich Mal dem gepökelten, welches nicht in den Kaltrauch kommt. Ich wollte immer schon einmal Candy Bacon ausprobieren, also Ran da, dazu Pastrami aus Tafelspitz für den Super Bowl nächste Woche...


----------



## Aalzheimer (6. Februar 2022)

So langsam nimmt es Formen an...


----------



## Aalzheimer (6. Februar 2022)

Also Candy Bacon ist sehr zu empfehlen, eigentlich sollte das ja Frühstücksspeck werden, aber ich musste doch einmal vorher schneiden


----------



## tomxxxtom (6. Februar 2022)

ooohhh maaano, es sieht fantastisch aus
ich hasse dich


----------



## Aalzheimer (6. Februar 2022)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> ooohhh maaano, es sieht fantastisch aus
> ich hasse dich


Dann darf ich nächste Woche vom Pastrami keine Bilder mehr machen


----------



## Drillsucht69 (6. Februar 2022)

Sieht wie immer gut aus du Schleckermäulchen …
Wärest du das andere Geschlecht, würde ich dich glatt heiraten …


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. Februar 2022)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> *Wärest du das andere Geschlecht,* würde ich dich glatt heiraten …



Tu dir keinen Zwang an.
Heutzutage ist alles erlaubt.


----------



## Aalzheimer (7. Februar 2022)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Sieht wie immer gut aus du Schleckermäulchen …
> Wärest du das andere Geschlecht, würde ich dich glatt heiraten …


Nicht das Du mich noch ins Grübeln bringst.


----------



## Aalzheimer (7. Februar 2022)

JottU schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 396579


By the way JottU
Das güldene Stücklein in der Mitte ist doch grüner Speck oder?
Also der fette Rückenspeck? Ich habe da eine ganze Lage vom MdV für minimalstes Geld bekommen, und habe auch mal einfach was in die Pökelung geworfen. Darf ich mal fragen was Du nach dem Kaltrauch damit anstellst? Könnte mir das gut in Rouladen oder aber auch im Dutch-Oven zum Schichtfleisch vorstellen?!


----------



## Aalzheimer (8. Februar 2022)

Habe noch ein Quälbild. Habe den Candy Bacon heute aufgeschnitten. Das Kram ist purer Wahnsinn


----------



## tomxxxtom (8. Februar 2022)

Das kann man per Post schicken oder?!


----------



## Aalzheimer (8. Februar 2022)

Passt gut in den Umschlag


----------



## yukonjack (8. Februar 2022)

Kenne ich noch nicht, wie isst man den Bacon ? Warm, kalt, pur oder als Beilage ?


----------



## Drillsucht69 (8. Februar 2022)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Habe noch ein Quälbild. Habe den Candy Bacon heute aufgeschnitten. Das Kram ist purer Wahnsinn
> Anhang anzeigen 398349


Sieht super lecker aus !!!
Wird mal Zeit das du wieder angeln gehst sabber, sabber, sabber….


----------



## Drillsucht69 (8. Februar 2022)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Kenne ich noch nicht, wie isst man den Bacon ? Warm, kalt, pur oder als Beilage ?


Am besten wie Chips wegcrunchen und mit Bier löschen  …


----------



## JottU (8. Februar 2022)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> By the way JottU
> Das güldene Stücklein in der Mitte ist doch grüner Speck oder?
> Also der fette Rückenspeck? Ich habe da eine ganze Lage vom MdV für minimalstes Geld bekommen, und habe auch mal einfach was in die Pökelung geworfen. Darf ich mal fragen was Du nach dem Kaltrauch damit anstellst? Könnte mir das gut in Rouladen oder aber auch im Dutch-Oven zum Schichtfleisch vorstellen?!



Das aufzuzählen wird bisschen viel. Rouladen, zum Fleisch spicken, in Schmorgerichten, Hecht und Zander im Speckmantel, ausgelassen zum braten, Bratkartoffeln, Kartoffelstampf, Sauerkraut, Rührei usw. - kommt bei mir überall fetter Speck mit dran. Auch mal frisch aufs Brot mit Zwiebeln und Senf.
Den gekauften, mittlerweile selbst vom Metzger, kannst da vergessen.

Und der braucht eigentlich nur reichlich Salz zum pökeln, normales reicht aus, und Reifezeit bis er richtig schön fest ist. Luftfeuchtigkeit spielt da keine große Rolle, um die Temperatur bis 18 Grad mind. kein Problem.


----------



## JottU (8. Februar 2022)

Was ein Satzbau


----------



## Aalzheimer (9. Februar 2022)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Kenne ich noch nicht, wie isst man den Bacon ? Warm, kalt, pur oder als Beilage ?


Den kannst Du Roh essen, aufs Brot packen, oder als Frühstücksbacon in die Pfanne hauen.
Das gilt auch für seinen kaltgeräucherten Artverwandten. 

Aber der Candy Bacon ist echt der Hammer. Habe hier heute ne Dose voll "Verschnittreste" zur Raubtierfütterung der Arbeitskollegen mitgenommen. Ich konnte die Hand gar nicht so schnell wegziehen. Alter Schwede haben die das Kram weggeputzt. Das ist aber auch echt ne Mega geile Kombo. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass ich mal Ahornsirup an Fleisch mache. Und das es dann kombiniert mit Pfeffer, Chilli (Und auch dem anderen kram)  so eine Geschmacksexplosion in Verbindung mit dem Raucharoma bedeutet. Bin selber geflasht,


----------



## Aalzheimer (10. Februar 2022)

Habe heute noch die Beigabe des Metzgers verarbeitet. Grüner "fetter" Speck. Einen Teil habe bereits letzte Woche zum kalträuchern fertig gemacht, der andere Teil soll sich nun als klassischer italienischer Lardo ausgeben. Ich denke dazu werde ich Ihm zwischen 4-12 Monaten Zeit geben. Mal schauen was es wird.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (13. Februar 2022)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Heute widme ich mich Mal dem gepökelten, welches nicht in den Kaltrauch kommt. Ich wollte immer schon einmal Candy Bacon ausprobieren, also Ran da, dazu Pastrami aus Tafelspitz für den Super Bowl nächste Woche...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vermisse ein Bild von dein Superleckerschlekker Essen für den Super Bowl du Schleckermäulchen …
Gleich gehts los, hoffe auf Spannung pur !!!


----------



## JottU (14. Februar 2022)

Käse reicht dann auch wieder ne Weile.


----------



## Aalzheimer (15. Februar 2022)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Vermisse ein Bild von dein Superleckerschlekker Essen für den Super Bowl du Schleckermäulchen …
> Gleich gehts los, hoffe auf Spannung pur !!!


Uups, da bin ich drüber weggekommen. Musste die Burger für die 10 Personen fertig machen.
War etwas Stressig. Kam auf jeden Fall gut an das Pastrami. Ist aber auch rein gar nix von über geblieben.
Ich denke, dass darf/soll ich nächstes Jahr wieder machen.


----------



## vonda1909 (15. Februar 2022)

Und  ich Blödmann  habe die Schwarten alle in die Tonne geworfen weil ich mit dem nix anfangen  konnte. Bis mir jemand sagte ich hätte auch Schmalz  machen können. 
Oder auch wie hier Räuchern. 
Denke ich beim nächsten  mal dran nun muss  das Halbe Schwein  erst einmal  gegessen  werden


----------



## Drillsucht69 (15. Februar 2022)

Ohh….
10 Personen, da war ja sicherlich ne geile Partyatmosphäre mit viel Durst …
Montag das Arbeiten ausgefallen, wegen is nicht  ???!!!


----------



## Aalzheimer (16. Februar 2022)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Ohh….
> 10 Personen, da war ja sicherlich ne geile Partyatmosphäre mit viel Durst …
> Montag das Arbeiten ausgefallen, wegen is nicht  ???!!!


korrekt


----------



## Aalzheimer (16. Februar 2022)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Und  ich Blödmann  habe die Schwarten alle in die Tonne geworfen weil ich mit dem nix anfangen  konnte. Bis mir jemand sagte ich hätte auch Schmalz  machen können.
> Oder auch wie hier Räuchern.
> Denke ich beim nächsten  mal dran nun muss  das Halbe Schwein  erst einmal  gegessen  werden


Der abgebildete Speck / Largo ist aber Rückenspeck. Ich glaube da lässt sich der Bauchspeck nicht so gut für nehmen. Nur zur Info. Aber da bin ich ja auch noch in den Erstversuchen. Ich finde wegschmeißen immer blöd, alleine aus Respekt vor dem Tier. Ansonsten kann Schwarte ja auch mit in die Wurst, wenn Du jemanden kennst der auch wurstet, oder schön würzen und aufpoppen lassen, mit räuchern und ab in den Eintopf usw. Da gibts schon ein paar Möglichkeiten.


----------



## Mikesch (16. Februar 2022)

Schwarte = Haut, kann man schön im Backofen unter den Grill legen.
Rückenspeck muss man nicht zwingend  räuchern, kann man langsam (= musikalisch Largo) mit Kräutern reifen lassen und erhält "Lardo".


----------



## Aalzheimer (25. Februar 2022)

Für die Verarbeitung der Schinkenwaren haben mein Kumpel und ich jetzt erstmal zugeschlagen.
Alles wieder auf Hochglanz gebracht und das Messer befindet sich aktuell beim schleifen.
Sieht echt wieder aus wie neu und läuft wie ein Uhrwerk. Eine Bizzerba VS5.


----------



## Gerd II (13. März 2022)

Ich kann's nicht lassen. 
Der dritte Räuchergang.


----------



## Aalzheimer (15. März 2022)

Brüder in Geiste  . Bin aber schon fast fertig


----------



## Aalzheimer (15. März 2022)

Ein paar Stücke habe ich noch in der Pökelung. Die waren noch nicht fertig. Also Feuer ich noch einmal an, denke nächste Woche. Dann soll es auch wohl Zeit werden


----------



## Gerd II (15. März 2022)

Torsten, das sieht wieder mal sehr lecker aus.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (16. März 2022)

Ich möchte dieses Jahr auch mit Räuchern anfangen. Gelegentlich mal Forellen, Aale und was ich noch so fange. Worauf muß ich achten, was ist wichtig? Dachte, ich fang erstmal mit einem Tischräucherofen an. 

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Räuchern von Fisch-Schaschlik? Also Teile von mehreren Fischarten am Spieß, wie von Aal, Wels, Karpfen oder Barsch, Hecht und Zander...


----------



## Aalzheimer (16. März 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Ich möchte dieses Jahr auch mit Räuchern anfangen. Gelegentlich mal Forellen, Aale und was ich noch so fange. Worauf muß ich achten, was ist wichtig? Dachte, ich fang erstmal mit einem Tischräucherofen an.
> 
> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Räuchern von Fisch-Schaschlik? Also Teile von mehreren Fischarten am Spieß, wie von Aal, Wels, Karpfen oder Barsch, Hecht und Zander...



Hallo in der Räucherrunde.
Ein Fischschaschlik habe ich noch nie zubereitet, weder geräuchert noch sonst wie.
Da kann ich Dir leider nichts zu sagen.

Dein Vorhaben, Dich erst einmal langsam ran zu tasten ist das schlechteste nicht.
Ich empfehle Dir, Dich erst einmal gründlich einzulesen. Alleine hier im Thread findest Du viele Hilfreiche Dinge, auch zur
Beratung des richtigen Ofens. Das Thema ist sehr komplex und gleichzeitig doch so einfach.
Aber es zusammenfassend in ein paar Zeilen zu bringen, ist nicht wirklich möglich.

Ich empfehle "Neulingen" immer, nach dem Einlesen gezielte Fragen zu stellen.
Dann hat man auch die Chance, vernünftige, brauchbare Antworten zu erhalten.
Ich bin gerne bereit meine Erfahrung und mein Wissen weiter zu geben. Gerade die von Dir genannten
Fischarten wandern mehrmals im Jahr in größeren Mengen durch meine Öfen.
Ich habe aber weder die einzig richtige Methode noch den einzig richtigen Geschmack, auch wenn jeder für
sich davon überzeugt ist   .

Ein Tischräucherofen stellt einen ganz passable Einstieg dar und liefert Ergebnisse, mit denen man durchaus leben kann.
Zudem entwickelt man ein Gefühl für die Art der Zubereitung. Wenn man aber den Platz und auch die Liebe zum Hobby hat,
dann ist so ein TRO ganz schnell nur noch ein Behelf. Auch wenn Du das z.B. jemanden nicht sagen kannst, der nur über die
Möglichkeit verfügt, auf seinem Balkon oder sonst wo zu räuchern.
Im Grunde ist aber jeder Ofen anders, und man muss das Sportgerät einfach kennen lernen. Erst dann, lassen sich meistens
auch wirklich richtig gute Dinge produzieren.

Also, wenn Du gezielte Fragen hast, immer her damit.


----------



## Aalzheimer (16. März 2022)

So, heute war verpacken der vorletzten Runde. Es gab wieder reichlich...


----------



## Aalzheimer (16. März 2022)

Und die Kollegen haben morgen Glück, Schnittreste...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (17. März 2022)

Tolle Erzeugnisse von euch beiden Torsten und Gerd, sieht alles sehr schmackhaft aus …


Irgendwie habe ich es versäumt einiges auszuprobieren, immer auf die lange Bank geschoben wenn ich ehrlich bin… Aber was noch nicht ist, kann’s noch werden… Immerhin habe ich schon mal den Ofen dafür …


----------



## Aalzheimer (18. März 2022)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Tolle Erzeugnisse von euch beiden Torsten und Gerd, sieht alles sehr schmackhaft aus …
> 
> 
> Irgendwie habe ich es versäumt einiges auszuprobieren, immer auf die lange Bank geschoben wenn ich ehrlich bin… Aber was noch nicht ist, kann’s noch werden… Immerhin habe ich schon mal den Ofen dafür …


Und der nächste Winter kommt bestimmt (hoffentlich)


----------



## Gerd II (20. März 2022)

Das wars dann.


----------



## sprogoe (20. März 2022)

JottU schrieb:


> Käse reicht dann auch wieder ne Weile.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 398948


Welche Käsesorten hast Du da so lecker geräuchert?


----------



## sprogoe (21. März 2022)

Da ja einige von euch auch schon mal Käse kalträuchern, welche Sorten bevorzugt ihr?


----------



## schlotterschätt (21. März 2022)

Meine Sippschaft ist von jungem Gouda begeistert. Vornehmlich bei Temperaturen zwischen 15-25 Grad geräuchert, hochkant auf der Rinde stehend auf 'nem Rost.
Bei höheren Temperaturen gerät er aber gerne Mal "außer Fassung". Räucherdauer nicht viel mehr als 12 Stunden und dann noch 1-2 Tage "ziehen" lassen.


----------



## JottU (21. März 2022)

sprogoe schrieb:


> Welche Käsesorten hast Du da so lecker geräuchert?


Gouda, Edamer, Mozzarella und Kashkaval. Der Gouda mit reichlich gepressten Knoblauch im Vakuum 4 Wochen mariniert.





sprogoe schrieb:


> Da ja einige von euch auch schon mal Käse kalträuchern, welche Sorten bevorzugt ihr?


Favoriten sind Gouda und Kashkaval. Auf alle Fälle werde ich aber nächstes Mal auch Limburger und Harzer testen, die wurden jetzt schon öfter mal empfohlen.


----------



## Aalzheimer (22. März 2022)

Herrlich Gerd II .
Da geht einem das Herzu auf und der Sabber tropft


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (22. März 2022)

Ich sehe, daß ihr eure Räucherprodukte vakuumiert. Was für Geräte verwendet ihr und welche Folien (Einzelbeutel oder Folienrollen bzw. 
-schläuche) sind am besten geeignet?


----------



## JottU (22. März 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Ich sehe, daß ihr eure Räucherprodukte vakuumiert. Was für Geräte verwendet ihr und welche Folien (Einzelbeutel oder Folienrollen bzw.
> -schläuche) sind am besten geeignet?



Rommelsbacher VAC 485. Doppelschweißnaht, auch für Dosen geeignet, Einhandbedienung, Rollenfach. Kosten um die 100€.
Beutel und Schläuche hol ich bei vakuumtuete.de


----------



## Gerd II (22. März 2022)

Na Torsten, Du hast ja wohl auch eine Serie hingelegt. 
Da läuft einem wirklich das Wasser im Mund zusammen.


----------



## Aalzheimer (23. März 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Ich sehe, daß ihr eure Räucherprodukte vakuumiert. Was für Geräte verwendet ihr und welche Folien (Einzelbeutel oder Folienrollen bzw.
> -schläuche) sind am besten geeignet?


Caso VC100. Beutel bestelle ich in allen Größen, auch für Aale, bei Roston.
Die Rollen mag ich nicht so. Man muss selber schneiden und schweißen. Und gefühlt verliert jede 2 das Vakuum nach einiger Zeit. Da finde ich die Beutel angenehmer, auch wenn etwas teurer. Wenn Du nicht gerade einen High-End Vakuumierer hast, achte darauf, dass Du strukturierte Beutel nimmst, sonst wir es nix.


----------



## Gerd II (23. März 2022)

Ja, wenn man nach laufende Meter geht, sind Beutel sogar um einiges günstiger. Es ist eben nur, das man sich Beutel mehrere Größen hinlegen muß. 
Aber beim einschweißen sind Beutel viel handlicher und es geht auch zügiger.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (24. März 2022)

Haben die Beutel von der Rolle so eine Perforation, wo man diese vor dem Vakuumieren abtrennen kann?


----------



## Skott (24. März 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Haben die Beutel von der Rolle so eine Perforation, wo man diese vor dem Vakuumieren abtrennen kann?


Nein, man schneidet diese selber und muss dann rollenseitig erst mal eine Schweißnaht machen, die dann den Boden des nächsten Beutels darstellt.


----------



## Aalzheimer (24. März 2022)

Skott schrieb:


> Nein, man schneidet diese selber und muss dann rollenseitig erst mal eine Schweißnaht machen, die dann den Boden des nächsten Beutels darstellt.


und mach das gleich 2x. Denn sicher ist sicher!


----------



## Aalzheimer (2. April 2022)

Fische für nächste Woche sind bestellt. Karfreitag steht vor der Tür. Nächsten Samstag mögen die Spiele beginnen


----------



## Aalzheimer (8. April 2022)

So, alle schön in die Wanne gelegt....


----------



## Drillsucht69 (8. April 2022)

Ohh, sogar paar Aale dabei…
Dann mal viel Spaß bei räuchern  …
Ich hoffe du hast das Bier auch kalt gestellt und lasse es dir gut schmecken  …


----------



## Aalzheimer (9. April 2022)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Ohh, sogar paar Aale dabei…
> Dann mal viel Spaß bei räuchern  …
> Ich hoffe du hast das Bier auch kalt gestellt und lasse es dir gut schmecken  …


Aber natürlich. Macht heute ja sogar noch die Naturkühlung . Ein paar Makrelen und Aale, Regenbogenforellen und Lachsforellen mit 1 Kg stehen heute auf dem Programm. Insgesamt ca. 70 Kg Fisch


----------



## Brutzel (9. April 2022)

Ich mach mit aber nur im kleinen Maßstab.


----------



## Aalzheimer (9. April 2022)

Brutzel schrieb:


> Ich mach mit aber nur im kleinen Maßstab.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sauber Bernd. Ganz geiles Teil alles gut geklappt? Ich war zufrieden


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. April 2022)

Geile Sache.
Räucherst du immer für das ganze Dorf mit?


----------



## Drillsucht69 (10. April 2022)

Da war mal wieder einer fleißig …
Lecker, könnte mir sofort eine verdrücken … Ich kann die bis hierhin riechen …
Eigentlich könnte ich mein Ofen auch mal anwerfen, mal schauen ob es die Zeit zulässt…


----------



## Aalzheimer (10. April 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Geile Sache.
> Räucherst du immer für das ganze Dorf mit?



Sonst lohnt das nicht, wofür habe ich denn die großen Öfen


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (8. Mai 2022)

Mir kam gerade spontan eine Frage zum Räuchern: kann man Fisch eigentlich mit Bärlauch räuchern? Falls ja, sollte man den Bärlauch dann eher in die Räucherlauge oder ins Räuchermehl geben? 

Wenn ich bei Google nach „Räuchern mit Bärlauch“ suche, finde ich nur Esoterik-Seiten, wo es um das Vertreiben von bösen Geistern geht.


----------



## sprogoe (11. Mai 2022)

Probier es doch mal aus und berichte dann.
Ich lege gerne vertrocknete Rosmarinzweige mit eingetrockneten Nadeln auf das Räuchermehl und lasse sie mit verglimmen, das erzeugt einen sehr angenehmen Rauchgeruch, rausschmecken hinterher tut man allerdings eher nichts.


----------



## Fruehling (11. Mai 2022)

Gewürze, neben Salz, gehören beim Räuchern in die Lake, denn kein Mensch will die teils hochgradig krebserregenden Substanzen, die bei der unvollständigen Verbrennung von Gewürzen entstehen, auf seinem Räuchergut haben.


----------



## sprogoe (11. Mai 2022)

Räuchermehl verglimmt doch auch nur und verbrennt nicht. Was sollte da der Unterschied zwischen dem und getrockneten Kräutern sein?


----------



## Fruehling (11. Mai 2022)

Diverse ätherische Öle, z.B..

Auf meinem Mist gewachsen ist das ja nicht, sondern es wurde vor zig Jahren bereits davor gewarnt. Aus meiner Sicht wirklich ein unnötiges Risiko, zumal man geschmacklich nahezu das gleiche Ergebnis erzielt, gibt man die Gewürze, vielleicht sogar leicht angemörsert, in die Lake.


----------



## steffen78 (28. Mai 2022)

Das Gewürze beim räuchern generell krebserregend sind glaube ich nicht und halte ich für die Verbreitung von halbwissen... ist nicht böse gemeint, aber wenn man solch eine These aufstellt sollte man das belegen können...


----------



## Fruehling (28. Mai 2022)

Das hat niemand behauptet und das war auch nicht so gemeint.
Es ging um Produkte unvollständiger Verbrennungsvorgänge und deren Risiken, falls man die Gewürze ins Räuchermehl gibt.


----------



## Skott (28. Mai 2022)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Diverse ätherische Öle, z.B..
> 
> Aus meiner Sicht wirklich ein unnötiges Risiko, zumal man geschmacklich nahezu das gleiche Ergebnis erzielt, gibt man die Gewürze, vielleicht sogar leicht angemörsert, in die Lake.


Diesen Effekt kann man noch dadurch steigern, indem man die Gewürze, wie z. B. Piment, Senfsaat, Pfeffer usw. vor dem Mörsern in einer Pfanne ohne Fettzugabe anröstet, um die ätherischen Öle zu aktivieren und freizusetzen. Dann werden sie noch intensiver von der Lake aufgenommen...


----------



## Fruehling (28. Mai 2022)

Nur mit Lebkuchengewürz wäre ich zurückhaltend, sonst schmeckt die Räucherforelle wie ein Stück Spekulatius...


----------



## schlotterschätt (28. Mai 2022)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Nur mit Lebkuchengewürz wäre ich zurückhaltend, sonst schmeckt die Räucherforelle wie ein Stück Spekulatius...


Dit is jetzt aber spekulativ !


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (21. Juni 2022)

Wenn ich Aale zum trocknen vor dem Räuchern aufhänge, wie kann ich die Fische  am wirkungsvollsten vor Insektenbefall (Scmeissfliegen) schützen, da in etwa 15m Entfernung die Müllcontainer stehen?


----------



## Skott (21. Juni 2022)

Mit einem Wäschenetz, gibt es z.B. beim "großen Fluss" in 60x90cm.....


----------



## yukonjack (21. Juni 2022)

Aale kann (soll man sogar ) nass in den Rauch hängen.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (22. Juni 2022)

Ich habe einen TRO, und hatte bisher bei nur relativ kurz abgehangenen Aalen nicht die Farbe nach dem Räuchern, die ich gern hätte. 

Skott: Was meinst Du mit "großem Fluß?"


----------



## Skott (22. Juni 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Ich habe einen TRO, und hatte bisher bei nur relativ kurz abgehangenen Aalen nicht die Farbe nach dem Räuchern, die ich gern hätte.
> 
> Skott: Was meinst Du mit "großem Fluß?"


Amazo...


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (28. Juni 2022)

Wie lange soll ich meine Aale (kommen tiefgefroren rein) in die Salz/Gewürzlake einlegen?


----------



## Aalzheimer (29. Juni 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Wie lange soll ich meine Aale (kommen tiefgefroren rein) in die Salz/Gewürzlake einlegen?


Ich lasse die immer zwischen 12-18 Stunden in der Laake. Lasse da keinen Stress aufkommen, und wenn es mal ein Stündchen mehr wird, ist das besser, als zu kurz. 
Ich hänge meine Aale auch immer relativ Nass in den Ofen, mögen die eigentlich ganz gerne. Wenn Du die Farbe im TRO nicht so hin bekommen hast, lass Sie doch mal etwas länger abtropfen und räucher dann. Allerdings kann man die  "rauchige Dünsterei" im TRO eben nicht mit einem Ofen, vor allen Dingen hängend ,vergleichen.  

Grundsätzlich ist der Lohn zum Aufwand in so einem TRO absolut in Ordnung, vor allen Dingen wenn man Platztechnisch nichts anderes nutzen kann. Ich habe mittlerweile viele angelnde Bekannte, die mich bitten, Ihnen mal Ihre Fische mit zu räuchern. Die Anschaffung und Unterhaltung lohnt nicht, wenn man das nur ab und zu macht. Ich mache das immer gerne, denn Platz findet sich immer irgendwo bei mir. Am liebsten natürlich Aale,  das sind die schönsten und Platzsparensten    . Vielleicht kennst Du ja auch jemanden und fragst mal, ob er Dich im Ofen mal "mitnimmt". Der Unterschied ist auf jeden Fall da. Und gerade bei so einem wertvollen Fisch wie dem Aal, will man ja auch das Beste.


----------



## yukonjack (29. Juni 2022)

Ich benutze auch so einen TRO, als Anzuchtschale für meine Tomatenpflanzen.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (30. Juni 2022)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Ich lasse die immer zwischen 12-18 Stunden in der Laake. Lasse da keinen Stress aufkommen, und wenn es mal ein Stündchen mehr wird, ist das besser, als zu kurz.
> Ich hänge meine Aale auch immer relativ Nass in den Ofen, mögen die eigentlich ganz gerne. Wenn Du die Farbe im TRO nicht so hin bekommen hast, lass Sie doch mal etwas länger abtropfen und räucher dann. Allerdings kann man die  "rauchige Dünsterei" im TRO eben nicht mit einem Ofen, vor allen Dingen hängend ,vergleichen.
> 
> Grundsätzlich ist der Lohn zum Aufwand in so einem TRO absolut in Ordnung, vor allen Dingen wenn man Platztechnisch nichts anderes nutzen kann. Ich habe mittlerweile viele angelnde Bekannte, die mich bitten, Ihnen mal Ihre Fische mit zu räuchern. Die Anschaffung und Unterhaltung lohnt nicht, wenn man das nur ab und zu macht. Ich mache das immer gerne, denn Platz findet sich immer irgendwo bei mir. Am liebsten natürlich Aale,  das sind die schönsten und Platzsparensten    . Vielleicht kennst Du ja auch jemanden und fragst mal, ob er Dich im Ofen mal "mitnimmt". Der Unterschied ist auf jeden Fall da. Und gerade bei so einem wertvollen Fisch wie dem Aal, will man ja auch das Beste.



Gestern habe ich meine 6 tiefgefrorener Aale um ca. 15.30 in die Lake gegeben und die Temperatur dieser so zwischen 5 und 12 Grad gehalten, mit Eisakkus. 
Bis heute Morgen um 5.00. Heute war schönes Wetter zum Räuchern, aber es ist jedes mal ein Mordsaufwand! Die Aale hingen aus meiner Sicht lange genug ab und ich hatte schöne Räucherergebnisse. 

Ich räuchere maximal 2x im Jahr, da macht für mich ein Räucherschrank oder so keinen Sinn. Pro Mal dann immer 6 Aale, immer 2 kleine oder 2 Mittlere in jeweils einem Räuchergang, große immer einzeln. 

Mit zerlegen, Vakuumieren und einfrieren der Aale war ich bis um 13.00 beschäftigt. Nun gibt's Abends zum Abendbrot immer ein Stück Aal, da freu ich mich jetzt schon drauf!


----------



## FischFreund84 (4. Juli 2022)

Ich habe inzwischen seit längerem einen TRO, den ich nun endlich mal einweihen will. Ein großer Räucherofen ist mangels Garten gerade leider nicht drin. 
Nun habe ich endlich mal zwei Aale aus dem Eisfach geholt, auftauen lassen und in Salzlake eingelegt. 
Morgen sollen sie dann in den TRO. 

Bin schon sehr gespannt.

Ich habe online natürlich schonmal ein bisschen gelesen, hab aber trotzdem irgendwie noch ein wenig Bammel, was falsch zu machen. Die Aale in der Lake am besten im Kühlschrank ziehen lassen, oder?
Bei meinem TRO kann man so ein Kombiprogramm anwählen, dann wird zuerst kalt und dann heiß geräuchert. Ich denke, dass ich das machen werde.

Ich habe übrigens tatächlich noch nie Räucheraal gegessen, nur gebratenen. Vermute ich richtig, dass ich das geräuchterte Aal-Fleisch dann mit der Gabel von der Haut runterziehen muss beim Verzehr? Oder ist die geräuchert am Ende essbar? Zum Braten habe ich die Haut immer abgezogen.


----------



## phobos (4. Juli 2022)

Essen kann man alles,  ob es schmeckt ist was anderes. Ist halt mega zäh, nach dem Räuchern die Haut abziehen und dann vom Knochen abknabbern ist meine Vorgehensweise


----------



## Aalzheimer (5. Juli 2022)

Hi FischFreund84 ,

erstmal drücke ich Dir die Daumen für Deinen ersten Räucherversuch bei den Aalen.
Grundsätzlich kannst Du die Aale direkt aus der Laake nehmen, und grob abtropfen (oder abtupfen) lassen, damit nicht so viel Feuchtigkeit im TRO ist.
Ganz trocken brauch ein Aal im Gegenatz zur Forelle zum Beispiel aber nicht sein. Aale werden Grundsätzlich heißgeräuchert,
Ich habe nur bedingte Erfahrung im Umgang mit einem TRO, aber ich würde in so einem Teil direkt mit Hitzequelle und Räuchermehl starten,
Je nach Größe der Fische solltest Du ca. 20 Minuten benötigen in dem kleinen Kasten.  Aber wie gesagt, ich bin zwar Vielräucherer,
aber eben nicht im TRO.  Kalträuchern und Aal passt aber nicht wirklich zusammen.

Ich selber esse die Aale gerne Warm aus dem Ofen. Die Haut lässt sich dann leicht abziehen und das Fleisch sollte Butterweich sein,
und sich so ganz einfach von den "Gräten" lutschen lassen.


----------



## FischFreund84 (5. Juli 2022)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Hi FischFreund84 ,
> 
> erstmal drücke ich Dir die Daumen für Deinen ersten Räucherversuch bei den Aalen.
> Grundsätzlich kannst Du die Aale direkt aus der Laake nehmen, und grob abtropfen (oder abtupfen) lassen, damit nicht so viel Feuchtigkeit im TRO ist.
> ...



Vielen Dank für die Tipps.

Dann stelle ich das Ding später direkt auf heiß und auf 20 Minuten. Wenn die Aale von innen dann noch nicht heiß genug sind (Es liegt ein Fleichthermometer bei), kann ich ja nochmal nachräuchern. In der Anleitung steht jedenfalls was davon, dass das in dem Teil sehr schnell geht. Die Aale sind auch nicht sooo dick.
Leider kann man sie dort nicht hängen, so dass ich sie in eine U-Form biegen muss. Oder ich zerschneide sie direkt in kleinere Portionsstücke.

Für den ersten Versuch erwarte ich gar keine Wunder. Mit der Zeit wird man sicher besser. Aber ich bin schon sehr gespannt auf das erste Ergebnis.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (5. Juli 2022)

Du kannst deine Aale auch tiefgefroren in die Lake geben! Ich persönlich nehme immer fertige Gewürz-Salzlaken Mischungen, sind immer ausreichend für 5 kg Aal und für 5l Wasser. Räuchermehle mit Zusätzen mische ich mir aus verschiedenen Mehlen (Buche/Erle mit Wacholderbeermehl).
Was für eine TRO hast du? Kannst du mal ein Bild einstellen? Ich hab den von Behr.
Lohnenswert wird der Einsatz erst bei einer Menge von 6 mittleren Aalen, so um die 60 - 70cm, mit der Größe hatte ich immer die besten Räucherergebnisse!


----------



## FischFreund84 (5. Juli 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Du kannst deine Aale auch tiefgefroren in die Lake geben! Ich persönlich nehme immer fertige Gewürz-Salzlaken Mischungen, sind immer ausreichend für 5 kg Aal und für 5l Wasser. Räuchermehle mit Zusätzen mische ich mir aus verschiedenen Mehlen (Buche/Erle mit Wacholderbeermehl).
> Was für eine TRO hast du? Kannst du mal ein Bild einstellen? Ich hab den von Behr.
> Lohnenswert wird der Einsatz erst bei einer Menge von 6 mittleren Aalen, so um die 60 - 70cm, mit der Größe hatte ich immer die besten Räucherergebnisse!



Ich habe einen von Onvaya. Ist so ein ovales Gerät. Unten in der Mitte ist so eine kleine Heizprirale, um die herum man wohl Holzchips in so ein kleines "Metallgefäß" füllt. Ich habe allerdings Späne und kein Mehl. Wenn ich das Ding ausschalte unnd das Schälchen weglege, wird diie Asche wohl direkt im Ofen sein. Aber gut, der lässt sich von innen ja hoffentlich gut reinigen.

Ich habe auch noch keine Idee, wie voll ich das später mit Spänen packe. Was die Menge angeht, muss man vermutlich auch ein wenig herumexperimentieren.


----------



## FischFreund84 (5. Juli 2022)

Wollte nur kurz berichten:

Der erste Versuch wa nicht schlecht. Sogar meiner Freundin, die eigentlich nicht gerne Geräuchertes isst, hat es geschmeckt. 
Was die anschließende Reinigung angeht, hätte man das Gerät sicher noch optimieren können. Allein schon, weil die Asche in den Topf fällt, nimmt man die Schale um die Heizspirale ab. Die Spirale und der Boden darunter lassen sich auch nur recht umständlich reinigen. Aber ist schon ok. 
Es werden auf jeden Fall weitere Räucherungen folgen. 

Einen der Aale haben wir schon verputzt, der zweite wandert nun in in einer Tupperdose in den Kühlschrank. Wie lange in etwa hält sich so ein geräucherter Aal da denn eigentlich?


----------



## yukonjack (6. Juli 2022)

FischFreund84 schrieb:


> Wollte nur kurz berichten:
> 
> Der erste Versuch wa nicht schlecht. Sogar meiner Freundin, die eigentlich nicht gerne Geräuchertes isst, hat es geschmeckt.
> Was die anschließende Reinigung angeht, hätte man das Gerät sicher noch optimieren können. Allein schon, weil die Asche in den Topf fällt, nimmt man die Schale um die Heizspirale ab. Die Spirale und der Boden darunter lassen sich auch nur recht umständlich reinigen. Aber ist schon ok.
> ...


Ich würde nicht länger wie eine Woche warten.


----------



## Rheinspezie (6. Juli 2022)

Moin, so eine Woche sollte kein Problem sein, wahrscheinlich länger.

Aalso... Kommt vllt. Bißchen hart rüber, aber der TRO. Ist meiner persönlichen Meinung nach gerade auf Aal bestenfalls eine Notlösung.
Profiräucherer Aalzheimer hat das ja auf den Punkt gebracht : es ist Dämpfen mit leichtem Raucharoma.
Gerade der Aal ist m. M. nach da viel zu schade für.
Als "Notlösung" geht er und bspw. Forellen werden ganz ok aber eben nicht sehr gut.
Ich bin von dem Ding ganz weg und gebe meinen Fisch gegen Gebühr in eine Räucherei.

R. S.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (11. Juli 2022)

Ich vakuumiere meinen Räucheraal (da wird noch einiges an Fett rausgezogen) in kleinen Stücken und friere ihn dann ein. Wenn ich ein Päckchen auftaue, hält sich der Aal im Kühlschrank für einige Tage in der Tupperdose. 

Übrigens schmeckt ein Brötchen mit Räucheraal unheimlich lecker!


----------



## fuu_xD (17. Juli 2022)

Ich habe eine Frage an die Fleischprofis:

Ich habe vor einiger Zeit mal heißgeräuchertes Schweinefilet ausm Selgros gegessen. Geschmacklich super und sehr saftiges Fleisch. Sowas wollte ich auch mal selbst angehen. Hat jemand Tipps wie da das Pökeln aussehen könnte? Kann man das "kurz" über Nacht Nass pökeln oder muss ich das auch mehrere Wochen pökeln? Hat da jemand Tipps? 

Gruß Flo


----------



## Aalzheimer (18. Juli 2022)

fuu_xD schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Frage an die Fleischprofis:
> 
> Ich habe vor einiger Zeit mal heißgeräuchertes Schweinefilet ausm Selgros gegessen. Geschmacklich super und sehr saftiges Fleisch. Sowas wollte ich auch mal selbst angehen. Hat jemand Tipps wie da das Pökeln aussehen könnte? Kann man das "kurz" über Nacht Nass pökeln oder muss ich das auch mehrere Wochen pökeln? Hat da jemand Tipps?
> 
> Gruß Flo


Hi. Schweinefilet würde ich mit gewünschter Würzmischung und pökelsalz für gut 7-10 Tage vakuumpökeln. Dann steht jeglichem Spaß nichts mehr im Wege. Ob heiß oder kalt.


----------



## fuu_xD (19. Juli 2022)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Aalzheimer (8. August 2022)

Ich habe am Wochenende Mal wieder ein bisschen was durch den Rauch gezogen.  Hat Spaß gemacht


----------



## fuu_xD (9. August 2022)

Aalzheimer: Wow, sieht soo lecker aus, perfekte Farbe!

Ich habe jetzt am Samstag mal ein 500g Schweinefilet gewürzt und mit 15g Nitritpökelsalz einvakuumiert (habe gelesen 30g pro KG).
Passt das von der Menge? Wenn ich das in ein paar Tagen wieder aus dem Kühlschrank raushole, kann ich das dann nach dem Abspülen direkt heiß räuchern?

Gruß
fuu


----------



## Aalzheimer (10. August 2022)

fuu_xD schrieb:


> Aalzheimer: Wow, sieht soo lecker aus, perfekte Farbe!
> 
> Ich habe jetzt am Samstag mal ein 500g Schweinefilet gewürzt und mit 15g Nitritpökelsalz einvakuumiert (habe gelesen 30g pro KG).
> Passt das von der Menge? Wenn ich das in ein paar Tagen wieder aus dem Kühlschrank raushole, kann ich das dann nach dem Abspülen direkt heiß räuchern?
> ...


Hi. Also das mit dem Salzgehalt ist halt Geschmackssache. Ich persönlich nehme auch 30 Gramm pro Kg, da ich es gerne so mag. 
Geschmacksrichtungen kann man ansonsten natürlich auch ganz wunderbar durch zugabe von anderen Gewürzen bei der Pökelung beeinflussen.

Ich empfehle Dir, die Pökelzeit, auch wenn das Filet dünner ist als z.B. ein Nackenstück oder sonstiges, auf  mindestens 10 Tage laufen zu lassen.
Das sorgt für eine sichere und saubere Umrötung des Fleisches.
Schweinefilet selber habe ich nicht nicht heißgeräuchert, sondern nur kalt. Ist ja recht mager, weiß nicht wie sich das verhalten wird bzw. ob das nicht
ziemlich trocken wird. Aber Versuch macht Kluch woll?!

Ansonsten ja, nach dem Pökeln kurz abwaschen, trocknen lassen oder eben gründlich abtrocknen (bei einem Stück ist das ja kein Aufwand), und dann kannst Du loslegen.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (10. August 2022)

Ich würde es kalt räuchern, aber die Temperatur ist nicht unbedingt optimal momentan… Evtl. Zwei kühlere Nächte abwarten…
Alles Geschmacksache aber kalt fand ich selbst am leckersten und ich konnte es direkt vom Messer in den Mund wegsnacken   …


----------



## fuu_xD (10. August 2022)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Hi. Also das mit dem Salzgehalt ist halt Geschmackssache. Ich persönlich nehme auch 30 Gramm pro Kg, da ich es gerne so mag.
> Geschmacksrichtungen kann man ansonsten natürlich auch ganz wunderbar durch zugabe von anderen Gewürzen bei der Pökelung beeinflussen.
> 
> Ich empfehle Dir, die Pökelzeit, auch wenn das Filet dünner ist als z.B. ein Nackenstück oder sonstiges, auf  mindestens 10 Tage laufen zu lassen.
> ...


Ich war schon begeistert wie es jetzt schon außen rot geworden ist  Aber klar ich sehe leider nicht ins Fleisch hinein.



Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Ich würde es kalt räuchern, aber die Temperatur ist nicht unbedingt optimal momentan… Evtl. Zwei kühlere Nächte abwarten…
> Alles Geschmacksache aber kalt fand ich selbst am leckersten und ich konnte es direkt vom Messer in den Mund wegsnacken   …


Jaa wegen der Temperatur habe ich auch Bedenken... Wobei es bei uns auf der Alb ja immer "Ein Kittel kälter" ist 

Danke für eure Tipps!


----------



## silverfish (10. August 2022)

Nicht gekocht heute , Kumpel hat was leckeres vorbei gebracht.Gleich wird geschmatzt.


----------



## fordprefect (12. August 2022)

Mal ne dumme Frage, für die sich kein Thread lohnt. Kann man Fische fürs Räuchern sammeln, indem man die küchenfertig einfriert und dann für eine Räuchersession auftaut? Taut man die dann gleich in der Lake auf?


----------



## Blueser (12. August 2022)

Nun haben es meine drei Aale vom letzten Jahr endlich in den Ofen geschafft. Sind die ersten Aale, welche ich darin geräuchert habe. Größer dürfen die aber nicht werden, ist bei unseren Gewässern allerdings kein Problem ...


----------



## Mikesch (12. August 2022)

fordprefect schrieb:


> Mal ne dumme Frage, für die sich kein Thread lohnt. Kann man Fische fürs Räuchern sammeln, indem man die küchenfertig einfriert und dann für eine Räuchersession auftaut? Taut man die dann gleich in der Lake auf?


Ja


----------



## fordprefect (12. August 2022)

Mikesch schrieb:


> Ja


Danke, ich nehme mal an das Ja gilt für beide Fragen.


----------



## Blueser (12. August 2022)

Hab ich mit meinen Aalen genau so gemacht.


----------



## Blueser (12. August 2022)

Frage an die Experten:
Da mein Ofen ja eher für Forellen gedacht ist, wie bekomme ich größere Aale darin geräuchert? Kann man die halbieren und auf dem Rost im Ofen räuchern?


----------



## Rheinspezie (12. August 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Nun haben es meine drei Aale vom letzten Jahr endlich in den Ofen geschafft. Sind die ersten Aale, welche ich darin geräuchert habe. Größer dürfen die aber nicht werden, ist bei unseren Gewässern allerdings kein Problem ...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 415012
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 415013


Schreib mal bitte, wie die geschmeckt haben. 
Waren wohl schon über ein Jahr gefrostet? 
Ansonsten wie war das Fleisch von der Konsistenz, die sehen eher mager aus oder täuscht das? 
Petri


----------



## Blueser (12. August 2022)

Yep, ein Jahr im Froster. Sind schon etwas strammer als auf den Bildern, Perspektive halt.
Verkostet wird heute Abend...


----------



## Lajos1 (12. August 2022)

fordprefect schrieb:


> Mal ne dumme Frage, für die sich kein Thread lohnt. Kann man Fische fürs Räuchern sammeln, indem man die küchenfertig einfriert und dann für eine Räuchersession auftaut? Taut man die dann gleich in der Lake auf?


Hallo,
 ja, mache ich auch so, wegen 2/3 Forellen fange ich nicht das Räuchern an.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Blueser (12. August 2022)

So, der Aal war lecker. Das eine Jahr im TK hat ihm nicht geschadet.
PS: Forellen und Lachs waren auch top.


----------



## Aalzheimer (15. August 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Frage an die Experten:
> Da mein Ofen ja eher für Forellen gedacht ist, wie bekomme ich größere Aale darin geräuchert? Kann man die halbieren und auf dem Rost im Ofen räuchern?


Also grundsätzlich ist hängend beim Aal schon schön. Wenn's aber nicht passt, würde ich es in Kringel machen, oder liegend. Wenn die Aale geschnitten werden, kann die Stelle schnell zum austrocknen führen. Ist aber nur eine Vermutung. Habe das Problem mit der Länge nicht, also bei den Aalen


----------



## Aalzheimer (15. August 2022)

fordprefect schrieb:


> Mal ne dumme Frage, für die sich kein Thread lohnt. Kann man Fische fürs Räuchern sammeln, indem man die küchenfertig einfriert und dann für eine Räuchersession auftaut? Taut man die dann gleich in der Lake auf?


Das ist keine dumme Frage. Es ist überhaupt kein Problem die Fische einzufrieren und dann für das räuchern zu verwenden. Ob du sie vorher auftaust bevor sie in die Laake kommen oder nicht, ist nicht unbedingt entscheidend. Es funktioniert beides. Ich taue sie immer gerne vorher langsam auf, da die gefrorenen Fische sonst immer auftreiben. Man bekommt sie getaut oder frisch halt besser in der Laake untergebracht.


----------



## fordprefect (15. August 2022)

Also aus dem Frost in den Kühlschrank, damit die langsam auftauen?


----------



## Blueser (15. August 2022)

Ich hab sie aus dem Froster direkt in die Lake gelegt. 24h in 6%ige Lake waren perfekt, Forellen ebenso. Teller drauf und gut ist.


----------



## Floma (15. August 2022)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Also grundsätzlich ist hängend beim Aal schon schön. Wenn's aber nicht passt, würde ich es in Kringel machen, oder liegend. Wenn die Aale geschnitten werden, kann die Stelle schnell zum austrocknen führen. Ist aber nur eine Vermutung. Habe das Problem mit der Länge nicht, also bei den Aalen


In meinem El Fuego wird es beim Aal schnell zu kurz. Ich binde dann ein Schnürchen um das hintere Ende und hänge den Aal im Bogen über die größte mögliche Breite. Wenn der Bogen zu eng läuft, reißt die Haut des heißen Aals während des Räucherns. Der verflüssigte Saft läuft ab und der Aal wird trocken. Eine Tragödie. Bei deutlich zu langen Fischen wäre liegend die bessere Wahl.


----------



## Blueser (15. August 2022)

Dann stellt sich die Frage: Bauch nach oben oder unten. Ich würde nach unten probieren, aber mir fehlt der Aal dazu ...


----------



## silverfish (16. August 2022)

*Ich denke generell den Aal nicht zu heiss räuchern.Egal ob hängend oder liegend.
Etas Fett und Flüssigkeit gibt er immer ab. Haben wir uns zu Nutze gemacht und im Ofen zwischen den hängenden Aalen n Hecht gehangen. Das trockene Hechtfleisch nahm Fett aus den Aalen auf.
Heute wird sich wegen Aalmangels anders beholfen.Hecht wird nach Lakebad vorm Räuchern mit Speck gepimpt.*


----------



## Aalzheimer (16. August 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> *Heute wird sich wegen Aalmangels anders beholfen.Hecht wird nach Lakebad vorm Räuchern mit Speck gepimpt.*


Mmhmmmh, ich mag Speck. Ohne Hecht würde ich das essen


----------



## sprogoe (14. September 2022)

Leute, räuchert keiner mehr oder treiben sich alle nur in sinnlosen "Laberthreats" rum?
Sorry, aber dieses einst so beliebte Thema wird überhaupt nicht mehr mit Leben gefüllt.
Ich selber gehe inzwischen überhaupt nicht mehr angeln und kann deshalb auch nichts mehr berichten.
Wenn ich noch Fisch räuchern möchte, muß ich mir mal ein paar Kilo Forellen beim nächsten Züchter holen, leider.
Kalträuchern werde ich dann frühestens wieder im Herbst.


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. September 2022)

sprogoe schrieb:


> Ich selber gehe inzwischen überhaupt nicht mehr angeln und kann deshalb auch nichts mehr berichten.



Warum angelst du nicht mehr Siggi?


----------



## sprogoe (14. September 2022)

Es sind schon gewisse gesundheitliche Beeinträchtigungen, Hüften, Kniegelenke und Wirbelsäule.
Mein Vereinsgewässer ist ein Baggersee in Köln mit relativ steilen Zugängen, zudem noch die Fahrerei ca. 90 km hin- und zurück.


----------



## yukonjack (14. September 2022)

sprogoe schrieb:


> Leute, räuchert keiner mehr oder treiben sich alle nur in sinnlosen "Laberthreats" rum?
> Sorry, aber dieses einst so beliebte Thema wird überhaupt nicht mehr mit Leben gefüllt.
> Ich selber gehe inzwischen überhaupt nicht mehr angeln und kann deshalb auch nichts mehr berichten.
> Wenn ich noch Fisch räuchern möchte, muß ich mir mal ein paar Kilo Forellen beim nächsten Züchter holen, leider.
> Kalträuchern werde ich dann frühestens wieder im Herbst.


Die kältere Jahreszeit kommt ja noch, dann wird auch wieder mehr geräuchert.


----------



## Aalzheimer (15. September 2022)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Die kältere Jahreszeit kommt ja noch, dann wird auch wieder mehr geräuchert.


Jawoll. Dann beginnt wieder die Schinkensaison, und in der weihnachtsräucherei


----------



## Drillsucht69 (15. September 2022)

Ich hoffe, ich habe dieses Jahr mehr Antrieb weil für mich alles auch noch neu ist was Fleisch anbetrifft… 
Und zum Angeln auf Aal war ich auch etwas faul …


----------



## Aalzheimer (16. September 2022)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, ich habe dieses Jahr mehr Antrieb weil für mich alles auch noch neu ist was Fleisch anbetrifft…
> Und zum Angeln auf Aal war ich auch etwas faul …


Dann kommst Du in die "Schinkenhölle"


----------



## Aalzheimer (22. September 2022)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Nun habe  ich ihn  weiter verarbeitet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Vonda. Ich weiß, Dein Eintrag ist schon ein bisschen her. Aber bin die Tage mal drüber gestolpert.
Magst Du vielleicht mal ein Rezept einstellen. Würde das mit Räucheraal mal nachbasteln wollen.


----------



## Riesenangler (23. September 2022)

sprogoe schrieb:


> Leute, räuchert keiner mehr oder treiben sich alle nur in sinnlosen "Laberthreats" rum?
> Sorry, aber dieses einst so beliebte Thema wird überhaupt nicht mehr mit Leben gefüllt.
> Ich selber gehe inzwischen überhaupt nicht mehr angeln und kann deshalb auch nichts mehr berichten.
> Wenn ich noch Fisch räuchern möchte, muß ich mir mal ein paar Kilo Forellen beim nächsten Züchter holen, leider.
> Kalträuchern werde ich dann frühestens wieder im Herbst.


Doch doch. Ich werde demnächst wie Knacker machen und auch ein wenig Bauch und Schinken räuchern.


----------



## Riesenangler (23. September 2022)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, ich habe dieses Jahr mehr Antrieb weil für mich alles auch noch neu ist was Fleisch anbetrifft…
> Und zum Angeln auf Aal war ich auch etwas faul …


Vielleicht hilft dir ja mein Verwurstetrööt ein bissel weiter.


----------



## vonda1909 (11. Oktober 2022)

Es ist wieder  soweit


----------



## vonda1909 (11. Oktober 2022)




----------



## vonda1909 (11. Oktober 2022)

Nach dem probieren nicht viele übrig


----------



## Aalzheimer (12. Oktober 2022)

vonda1909 
Das sieht lecker aus.  

Dient die angelehnte Welle an der Tür Deines Schrankes zur Schließung
oder ist das eine Diebstahlsicherung


----------



## vonda1909 (12. Oktober 2022)

Eher zum Tür zuhalten   .Die Welle ist ein altes Rohr für die Sat Schüssel


----------



## Kauli11 (12. Oktober 2022)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Eher zum Tür zuhalten


Dafür kannst du aber auch einen Zuhälter nehmen.


----------



## vonda1909 (12. Oktober 2022)

So ein strammes Rohr tut es auch.


----------



## vonda1909 (26. Oktober 2022)

Mal in die Runde gefragt  hat jemand Erfahrung  mit einer Räucherschnecke?
Ein Kollege hat mich angerufen seine geht immer aus.Kann es am Mehl liegen er hat sich einen Beutel im Laden gekauft.


----------



## schlotterschätt (26. Oktober 2022)

Mit ziemlicher Sicherheit liegt das an der Körnung des Mehls. Wenn es zu grob ist, geht die janze Chose aus.





Ick nehme feines mit 0,4-1mm Körnung und hab davon schon etliche Säcke "verfeuert".
Im "Laden" zahlt man Apothekerpreise, ick hole meins im Agrarhandel und löhne für den 15kg Sack 'n Zehner.
(kann sich in der Krisenzeit aber nach oben verschoben haben)
Er soll sich mal sowas in der Art holen, dann klappt's auch mit der Schnecke. 
Anzünden am besten mit 'ner Lötlampe, damit geht's am schnellsten. Bißchen pusten, bis das Zeug richtig glüht und dann ab in den Ofen.


----------



## Aalzheimer (26. Oktober 2022)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Mal in die Runde gefragt  hat jemand Erfahrung  mit einer Räucherschnecke?
> Ein Kollege hat mich angerufen seine geht immer aus.Kann es am Mehl liegen er hat sich einen Beutel im Laden gekauft.


Das kann unterschiedliche Gründe haben. Hat Sie vorher schon mal funktioniert? 
Evtl. feuchtes oder zu grobes Mehl, oder vielleicht zu kräftig eingepresst. 
Ein anderer Grund könnte fehlende Sauerstoffzufuhr sein!?

Das ist so einfach nicht zu beantworten.


----------



## vonda1909 (26. Oktober 2022)

Ist das erste  mal , aber Danke für die Info .


----------



## JottU (26. Oktober 2022)

Aber schon eigenartig, dass meist die Schnecken Probleme bereiten. Die anderen Sparbrände scheinen genügsamer zu sein.


----------



## vonda1909 (27. Oktober 2022)

Sein Fehler war das er die Luft zu gelassen hat. 
Nun hat er das auch geändert  ein großes Edelstahlsieb mit Mehl  und das  angezündet  hat 6 Stunden gebrannt


----------



## vonda1909 (27. Oktober 2022)

Wie oft sollte er das wiederholen?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (2. November 2022)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Wie oft sollte er das wiederholen?



Wie lange brennt sein Sparbrand denn? Meine Schnecke ist etwas klein und brennt nur ca. 6 Stunden. Da kommt das Zeug 8-10 Mal rein, immer mit einem Tag Pause zum Ruhen.


----------



## Aalzheimer (6. November 2022)

vonda1909 
Sind die Stücke deines Kollegen gelungen. Hoffe doch das die Ratschläge nicht falsch waren. 

Wie sieht es denn sonst aus Ihr Räucherfüchse und diejenigen, die es noch werden wollen. Seid ihr schon in der Schinkenvorbereitung? Ich hatte letzte Woche Dienstag Mal die Truhe geplündert und die restlichen Stücke raus genommen und gepökelt. Fange erstmal klein an und schaue, ob es noch klappt   es warten nun 5 Kg Nacken, 4 Kg Speck und 2,5 Kg Rinderbrust auf ihren Einsatz. Denke so Ende November werde ich mit dem räuchern starten. Weihnachts- und Wichtelgeschenke müssen her


----------



## Sport_fischer (7. November 2022)

schlotterschätt schrieb:


> Er soll sich mal sowas in der Art holen, dann klappt's auch mit der Schnecke.



Den habe ich mir auch geholt, klappt super. Mein Problem vorher war auch, dass es zu grob war.


----------



## sprogoe (7. November 2022)

Also, für mich persönlich ist das beste Räuchermehl "Räuchergold" von Rettenmeier, ich kenne es seit rund 45 Jahren durch meine Tätigkeit als Fernfahrer und ich persönlich mehrmals in dieser Firma es kaufen durfte. Man bekommt es bei "Grillfürst".


----------



## Aalzheimer (16. November 2022)

Bei mir ist es seit vielen Jahren Goldspahn in unterschiedlichen Körnungen.
Dann immer die 15 Kg Gebilde, habe ich ein paar Monate Ruhe.

Da fällt mir ein, ich könnte mal nach den Stücke im Kühlschrank schauen, nicht
dass es denen in der Pökelung an etwas fehlt . So 2 Wochen haben se
noch, dann gehts ab in den Kaltrauch.


----------



## vonda1909 (16. November 2022)

Sorry das ich erst jetzt Rückmeldung  gebe ja sind gelungen. Nur hat er die Schnecke  durch ein Sieb ersetzt  gefüllt  mit Räuchermehl .Bin aber noch nicht da gewesen  um zu kosten


----------



## Aalzheimer (17. November 2022)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Sorry das ich erst jetzt Rückmeldung  gebe ja sind gelungen. Nur hat er die Schnecke  durch ein Sieb ersetzt  gefüllt  mit Räuchermehl .Bin aber noch nicht da gewesen  um zu kosten


Hoffentlich ist das nicht schon zu spät


----------



## Drillsucht69 (17. November 2022)

Ich werde mich auch mal die Tage aufraffen und meine ersten Gehversuche mit dem „Fleisch zum Schinken machen“ starten…Da das pökeln Zeit in Anspruch nimmt, versuche ich es trotzdem als Anfänger mit verschiedenen Sorten gleichzeitig zu starten, in der Hoffnung dass es mir irgendwie gelingt …


Angedacht sind: Hinterschinken mit Schwarte  / Lachsschinken / das Fleisch für Knusperbraten ???/ Bauchfleisch mit Schwarte und gerne noch eine weitere Empfehlung von euch oder auch eine nichtempfehlung von den oben genannten…Mit Fett oder Speck am Fleisch habe ich keine Probleme …
Wie schon erwähnt,  es ist mein erster Versuch  …
Was mir am leckersten schmecken wird, wird wiederholt und ggf. nachgebessert …

Frage 1:
Gibt es sehr gut empfehlenswerte Fertiggewürze zum pökeln oder doch lieber selber die Mischung herstellen ??? 
Frage 2:
Verwendet ihr für oder gibt es für die verschiedenen Fleischsorten die gleiche Gewürzmischung oder immer dem Fleisch unterschiedlich angepasst???
Frage 3: 
Wie groß bzw. wie schwer sollten die einzelnen Fleischstücke empfehlenswert sein??? 
Frage 4:
Auf welche Anfängerfehler sollte ich achten???
Frage 5:
Welche Temperatur im Kühlschrank beim pökeln oder egal ???
Gepökelt wird im wakuum und auch 4-5 Tage länger als nötig …

Wenn das Fleisch zum pökeln im Kühlschrank liegt, würde ich euch gerne für die weiteren wichtigen Vorgänge und Empfehlung einige Fragen stellen… Dafür sind dann ja ein paar Tage Zeit, erstmal step by step und damit nicht zu viel auf einmal…

Fleisch wird in einer Schlachterei gaaaaanz frisch bestellt und abgeholt um nicht schon bei den ersten Versuch ein älteres Stück was weg muss von der Fleischtheke dabeizuhaben…
Das können die Fleischverkäuferin an der Theke nämlich ganz gut wenn sie meinen, einen ahnungslosen Mann vor sich zu haben …

Es ist noch kein Meister vom Himmel gefallen und ich hoffe, es wird was, gebe alles und fuchse mich da rein …

Schon mal besten Dank vorab mit der Hoffnung, wichtige und beste Tipps von euch zu bekommen…


----------



## Drillsucht69 (17. November 2022)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> vonda1909
> Sind die Stücke deines Kollegen gelungen. Hoffe doch das die Ratschläge nicht falsch waren.
> 
> Wie sieht es denn sonst aus Ihr Räucherfüchse und diejenigen, die es noch werden wollen. Seid ihr schon in der Schinkenvorbereitung? Ich hatte letzte Woche Dienstag Mal die Truhe geplündert und die restlichen Stücke raus genommen und gepökelt. Fange erstmal klein an und schaue, ob es noch klappt   es warten nun 5 Kg Nacken, 4 Kg Speck und 2,5 Kg Rinderbrust auf ihren Einsatz. Denke so Ende November werde ich mit dem räuchern starten. Weihnachts- und Wichtelgeschenke müssen her


Verwendest du den Nacken als Schinken?
Und Rinderbrust sagt mir erstmal auch nichts von aussehen, ich habe immer gegessen was auf dem Teller kam …
Kaufe an der fleischtheke immer was gut aussieht und nicht immer unbedingt ahnend aus welchen Teil des Tieres es vorher stamm …
Falls du noch ein Bild von beiden im Anschnitt hast dann bitte ich um ein Bild… 
So sehe ich es ob’s lecker ist, grins …


----------



## Aalzheimer (18. November 2022)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Verwendest du den Nacken als Schinken?


Ja, das tue ich. Aufgrund der Maserung und des Fettanteils ein sehr leckeres Stück.

Bilder mache ich gerne nach Anschnitt.
Habe die im letzten Jahr aber auch von allen Kandidaten hier schon gepostet


----------



## Aalzheimer (30. November 2022)

So, 1,2 Tage noch weiter trocknen, dann geht's in den Ofen


----------



## Ron73 (30. November 2022)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> So, 1,2 Tage noch weiter trocknen, dann geht's in den Ofen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hoffentlich bin ich der Wichtel. Wenn ja, bitte das 4. Stück von links


----------



## Aalzheimer (1. Dezember 2022)

Ron73 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich bin ich der Wichtel. Wenn ja, bitte das 4. Stück von links


Der feine Herr hat Geschmack, gleich das Rind also  
Mein Wichtel bekommt natürlich von jeder Sorte was zum probieren - Ehrensache.


----------



## Aalzheimer (6. Dezember 2022)

Gestern Abend den vierten Räuchergang laufen lassen. Langsam lässt sich erahnen was es werden soll


----------



## Aalzheimer (9. Dezember 2022)

So, sieben Mal 12 Stunden durften die Stücke im Rauch hängen. Farbe gefällt mir sehr gut. Jetzt noch ne Woche abhängen, dann geht's ins Vakuum.


----------



## yukonjack (9. Dezember 2022)

Ich liebe diesen Trööt.


----------



## kingandre88 (9. Dezember 2022)

Ich bekomme Hunger wenn ich das sehe


----------



## świetlik (10. Dezember 2022)

Schöne Bilder. Schöne Arbeit.
Ich habe noch nix geräuchert oder gepökelt.
Aber das angeräuchert.


----------



## Aalzheimer (10. Dezember 2022)

Danke. Schade das hier sonst nichts 
passiert. Ich vermisse Gerdll 

Nächste Woche kommt wieder "in der Weihnachtsräucherei" Fische räuchern an zwei Tagen aufeinander. Ich werde trotzdem Mal berichten.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (10. Dezember 2022)

Ich komme einfach nicht aus dem Kreuz   …


----------



## Astacus74 (11. Dezember 2022)

kingandre88 schrieb:


> Ich bekomme Hunger wenn ich das sehe



Stell dir vor das ganze gäbe es hier mit Geruch...


Gruß Frank


----------



## Aalzheimer (11. Dezember 2022)

Duftbaum für Männer. Kann man gerade auf meinem Dachboden live erschnuppern


----------



## JottU (11. Dezember 2022)

Noch eine Woche arbeiten bis zum Urlaub. Ich hole eben mal mein Fleisch aus dem Schlaf.




Sollte eigentlich schon geräuchert sein, aber die Zeit ließ es nicht zu. Nur am Wochenende zu Hause, war bisher nur Käse im Ofen.


----------



## yukonjack (11. Dezember 2022)

Immer wieder schön hier reinzuschauen. Die Ergebnisse lassen mir das Wasser im Munde zusammenlaufen. Wenn bloß die viele Arbeit nicht wäre.


----------



## JottU (11. Dezember 2022)

Ist bei mir auch nur Hobby, so maximal 10 Kilo immer zur Weihnachtszeit. Kosten - Aufwand   - Ertrag ähnlich wie beim Angeln.


----------



## JottU (11. Dezember 2022)

Gaanz professionell.


----------



## Aalzheimer (11. Dezember 2022)

Gutes Gelingen JottU 
Das wird bestimmt auch wieder lecker


----------



## Riesenangler (14. Dezember 2022)

Immer macht mal. Ich mache es so wie ich es gelernt habe. Also solch ein gedöns wie einschweißen oder im Kühlschrank kommt mir nicht ins Haus.


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. Dezember 2022)

Riesenangler schrieb:


> Immer macht mal.* Ich mache es so wie ich es gelernt habe. *Also solch ein gedöns wie einschweißen oder im Kühlschrank kommt mir nicht ins Haus.



Erzähl doch mal bitte.


----------



## Riesenangler (14. Dezember 2022)

Findest du alles in meinen Trööt. Schwein Grillen und Wursten.


----------



## Aalzheimer (14. Dezember 2022)

Ich bin auf jeden Fall durch mit der Testrutsche. Wurde mir auf dem Boden einfach zu frostig. Deswegen nun portioniert und Vakuum. Ist auf jeden Fall schmackhaft, nach meinem Empfinden:

Speck vom Duroc






Nacken vom Duroc
	

		
			
		

		
	






Und zu guter Letzt Rinderbrust nach Pastrami Style mit Ingwer Pfeffer Rand.  Leider ist das Bild ein wenig dunkel geworden...





Ist dann unterm Strich mehr geworden als ich auf dem Schirm hatte


----------



## Drillsucht69 (15. Dezember 2022)

Sieht gut aus und schönes Körbchen …


----------



## Aalzheimer (15. Dezember 2022)

So, trotz aller Schwierigkeiten der zugefrorenen Teiche beim Fischwirt:

Die erste von hoffentlich 2 Lieferungen Fische abgeholt. 100 Regenbogenforellen mit 38 Kg Gewicht sowie 17 Lachsforellen zwischen 1-1,5 Kg liegen in der Lake. Dazu kommen 32 feinste Schlangen. Kumpel kommt morgen nochmal mit 30 Aalen dazu. Morgen Abend, so Gott, der Fischwirt und Frosti wollen, kommen nochmals 100 Regenbogen und 17 Lachse für das Räuchern am Samstag in die Lake. Alle Jahre wieder, in der Weihnachtsräucherei....






Morgen geht's weiter ..


----------



## yukonjack (15. Dezember 2022)

Dann wünsche ich dir ein Gutes Gelingen


----------



## JottU (15. Dezember 2022)

Auweia, das artet aber doch schon wieder in Arbeit aus.


----------



## Aalzheimer (15. Dezember 2022)

JottU schrieb:


> Auweia, das artet aber doch schon wieder in Arbeit aus.


Jawoll. Aber so schlimm ist's halt nur Weihnachten, und mit Abstrichen Ostern. 
Wenn dass abwaschen und aufhängen erstmal durch ist, wird's gemütlich. Das verpacken nimmt dann auch nochmal gut Zeit in Anspruch. Mache ich mir schon lange nix mehr vor, das WE ist platt.


----------



## JottU (15. Dezember 2022)

So, jetzt habe ich auch mal ein Problem. Wollte eigentlich am Samstag mit dem räuchern beginnen muss aber nun doch Montag, Dienstag nochmal arbeiten. 
Fleisch trocknet seit diesem Montag. Ist länger trocknen oder räuchern pausieren besser?


----------



## silverfish (15. Dezember 2022)

Ich kenne es so räuchern und pausieren.
Zumindest bei Speck und Würsten.
Bei reinem Fleisch hab ich da nur Erfahrung mit Wild .


----------



## Drillsucht69 (16. Dezember 2022)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Jawoll. Aber so schlimm ist's halt nur Weihnachten, und mit Abstrichen Ostern.
> Wenn dass abwaschen und aufhängen erstmal durch ist, wird's gemütlich. Das verpacken nimmt dann auch nochmal gut Zeit in Anspruch. Mache ich mir schon lange nix mehr vor, das WE ist platt.


Um so besser schmeckt das Bier …
Gutes Gelingen …


----------



## steffen78 (16. Dezember 2022)

JottU 
Ich würde erstmal räuchern und dann is halt ne kleine Pause bis zum nächsten räuchergang. Es soll ja eh zwischen den räuchergängen pausiert werden. Und manchmal passiert es das die räucherschnecke aus geht, da is dann auch Pause...


----------



## Aalzheimer (16. Dezember 2022)

JottU 
Steffens Vorschlag ist Vernünftig. Eine Pause nach den ersten Räuchergängen ist nicht so schlimm. Es sei denn dein Fleisch ist noch nicht trocken, dann ist es eh egal. Wenn du aber auch keinen absolut geeigneten Platz von den Bedingungen hast, zieh es ansonsten nochmal ins Vakuum. Dann trocknet dir auch nichts aus. Grundsätzlich würde ich es bei den aktuellen Bedingungen aber einfach auf dem Boden pausieren lassen.


----------



## Aalzheimer (17. Dezember 2022)

Impressionen erster Tag...


----------



## yukonjack (17. Dezember 2022)

Sehr schön, so müssen die aussehen.


----------



## Aalzheimer (18. Dezember 2022)

Gestern auch wieder ein richtig schöner Tag. Eisekalt und Schnee. Habe nicht mehr ganz so viele Fotos gemacht, und wenn, waren da meistens Kollegen aus dem Angelverein drauf, die ich so nicht Posten möchte. Bekommt ihr noch ein Abschlussbild von ca. 1-1,5 Kg schweren Goldbarren..
Bis zum nächsten Jahr in der Weihnachtsräucherei


----------



## Drillsucht69 (18. Dezember 2022)

Sabber, sabber, sabber…
Das geht schon Richtung Körperverletzung …
Du verbreitest unheimlich großen Appetit auf lecker selbst geräucherten Fisch!!!
mhhhh…. , ich liebe es und am liebsten noch lauwarm und frisch aus dem Ofen …


----------



## Drillsucht69 (18. Dezember 2022)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Gestern auch wieder ein richtig schöner Tag. Eisekalt und Schnee.


Das glaube ich nicht, eher zu heiß und dursty …
Die winterliche Grillparty …


----------



## Aalzheimer (18. Dezember 2022)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Das glaube ich nicht, eher zu heiß und dursty …
> Die winterliche Grillparty …


Das gab es natürlich auch


----------



## Naish82 (19. Dezember 2022)

Alle Jahre wieder…  

Schnell nen Weihnachtslachs in die Beize gelegt, zur rechten dieses Jahr neu mal 2 Isländische Saiblingsfilets.
Morgen Abend kommt die Beize ab, der Lachs bekommt noch etwas Gin ab, der saibling wird abermals mit Cointreau bepinselt. Mittwoch morgen geht’s in den Rauch mit sparbrand.
3 räuchergänge a 16-20 std für den Lachs, 2 für den saibling.

Achja, da ich leider nur ne 57er Weber Kugel zum räuchern habe, passt nur so wenig rauf


----------



## Kuddeldaddel (20. Dezember 2022)

... was sind das alles für Gewürze? Und soviel Salz dabei? Das sind doch bestimmt mehr als 30g Salz pro Kg,oder? Fragen über Fragen...


----------



## Naish82 (20. Dezember 2022)

1,5Tassen Salz, 1 Tasse braunen Rohrzucker, 3/4 Tasse Dillspitzen und ne knappe halbe Tasse Pfeffer

Das Rezept stammt von hier und ist köstlich…


----------



## Naish82 (20. Dezember 2022)

Update nach dem Beizen, schön festes Fleisch. Duftet jetzt schon geil. Könnte da so reinbeißen.
Gab nochmal ein bischen Gin / Cointreau, bis morgen früh geht’s in die Kühlung und dann in den Rauch.


----------



## Rheinspezie (21. Dezember 2022)

Naish82 schrieb:


> Update nach dem Beizen, schön festes Fleisch. Duftet jetzt schon geil. Könnte da so reinbeißen.
> Gab nochmal ein bischen Gin / Cointreau, bis morgen früh geht’s in die Kühlung und dann in den Rauch.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 427102
> ...


Der is doch jetzt schon "graved" und daher
Verzehr fähig? 

In dünnen Scheiben mit Senf/Honig Soss... 

R. S.


----------



## Aalzheimer (21. Dezember 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Der is doch jetzt schon "graved" und daher
> Verzehr fähig?
> 
> In dünnen Scheiben mit Senf/Honig Soss...
> ...


Aber ohne Raucharoma  .
Sieht auf jeden Fall schon sehr einladend aus, also wenn man Fisch/Lachs gerne mag.


----------



## Rheinspezie (21. Dezember 2022)

Ja klar ohne Rauch. 

Ich mag den selbst gebeizten Lachs lieber ohne das "rauchige" 
Da kommt der feine Fischgeschmack richtig gut... Is aber Geschmackssache, würde Beides  geniessen 

R. S.


----------



## Rheinspezie (21. Dezember 2022)

Oh, ich hätte vorher aber die Rückengräten gezogen... 

R. S.


----------



## sprogoe (21. Dezember 2022)

Wenn ich solche Filets beizen und kalt räuchern will, nehme ich lieber Meerwasser-Lachsforellenfilet.
Das ist fester im Fleisch und läßt sich in hauchdünne Scheiben schneiden ist auch sehr lecker, außerdem günstiger im Preis.
Aber jeder wie er mag.


----------



## Naish82 (21. Dezember 2022)

Ja, wäre gebeizt schon essbar. Aber ich stehe total auf das raucharoma. In Verbindung mit der dillnote vom beizen ein Gedicht.

Wo siehst du noch eine Gräte? 
Hab eigentlich versucht alle zu erwischen…


----------



## Naish82 (24. Dezember 2022)

Lachs vs saibling, ich muss sagen ich bin überrascht. Der Saibling übertrumpft den Lachs geschmacklich um Welten… 

Feiner im Geschmack, irgendwie „forelliger“… einfach geil


----------



## Aalzheimer (29. Dezember 2022)

Da es mich und meine Familie wie im letzten Jahr zwischen den Tagen erwischt hat, nur dieses Jahr nicht Corona sonder ne "normale" Grippe habe ich heute Nachmittag vor Langeweile beim ortsansässigen MdV Fleisch für die nächste Schinkenrutsche bestellt. Vom Duroc jeweils 10 Kg Bauch, und 10 Kg Nacken. Vom Hausschwein ebenfalls jeweils 10 Kg Filet und Schulter sowie vom ortsansässigen Bauern 12 Kg Tafelspitz vom Limousin Rind. Dazu vom gleichen Tier  Rouladen, Rumpsteak/Roastbeef und 15 Kg Rinderrippen für den nächsten Smokergang. Besser geht's mir dadurch nicht aber man weiß, was auf einen zukommt


----------



## Drillsucht69 (29. Dezember 2022)

Ich glaube du hast nicht nur Grippe…
Ich glaube du bist auch „krank“ …
Spaß bei Seite, gutes Gelingen und viel Spaß an den ganzen Leckereien…


----------



## Aalzheimer (30. Dezember 2022)

Erste Lieferung heute schon bekommen. Musste ich glatt ran. Also etwas über 20Kg ab sofort in den Pökelschlaf geschickt.


----------

